# Biken im Deister [Teil 2]



## McNim (10. Februar 2009)

Dieses Thema ist die Fortsetzung von hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=211477



Abend auch,

finde, dass das folgende Video Stark an den Deister erinnert. Könnte von der Strecke und von der Umgebung mal gut hinkommen. Wollen wir sowas nicht auch mal drehen. Ist nicht so ein extrem Video, mal was mit bissel Flow 

Marius

http://www.freecaster.tv/1000006_1006971


----------



## Deister Koffer (10. Februar 2009)

Hi kommt mal ein bisschen runter und lasst bitte die Werbung für den Deister!
Es reicht!
Deister Koffer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (10. Februar 2009)

Erinnert mich auch ein bisschen an denTeuto!

Gruß nils


----------



## McNim (10. Februar 2009)

Deister Koffer schrieb:


> Hi kommt mal ein bisschen runter und lasst bitte die Werbung für den Deister!
> Es reicht!
> Deister Koffer


 

...ist doch das "Biken im Deister" Forum, oder


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. Februar 2009)

Deister Koffer schrieb:


> Hi kommt mal ein bisschen runter und lasst bitte die Werbung für den Deister!
> Es reicht!
> Deister Koffer



Durchaus berechtigter Einwand!
Momentan hypen wir alle das zuhause, weil keiner so richtig raus kommt.
Es wird Zeit, dass der Winter endet!


----------



## lakekeman (10. Februar 2009)

Vergesst nicht, Deister Koffer, einer der besten Biker die wir so haben, der uns alle locker in die Tasche steckt, hat hier Anweisungen gegeben.  Was er sagt hat oberste Priorität und sollte dringenst befolgt werden !


----------



## Evel Knievel (11. Februar 2009)

Hi, Leute!
Also, wenn ihr jetzt schon gegen 9 starten wollt, dann machen wir wahrscheinlich nich mehr so viele Touren zusammen, puuuh, da is es doch noch dunkel, oder?
Der Einwand mit der Familie zählt doch eh nicht. Wenn man ne ordentliche 5 Stundentrailtour macht, kann einen doch eh niemand mehr gebrauchen, egal wie spät es ist, oder fahrt ihr dann noch in Heidepark Soltau zum Achterbahn moshen???
Ich bin am Wochenende bestimmt wieder im Deister, aber nich vor 12!
Grüße!!!


----------



## Scott-y (11. Februar 2009)

Ich stehe zwar nicht gern früh auf, aber für´s biken ist es mir lieber. Denn dann bin ich zeitiger zu Hause.Wenn ich morgens zur Arbeit fahre muß ich sogar 3.40 Uhr aufstehen...das ist wirklich früh!!!! Also würde ich bei 9Uhr nicht meckern.


----------



## taxifolia (11. Februar 2009)

09: 00 Uhr Rad fahren- tss- tss-tss .

Die Idee von Mc Nim mit dem Video find ich gut, muss ja nirgendwo verclipfisht werden, können wir ja nur für uns drehen.
Vielleicht drehen wir was beim nächsten DK.

taxi


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Februar 2009)

also ich werde für´s biken bestimmt nicht zum frühaufsteher mutieren. 

die trailrunde ist um 11.00 uhr oder meinetwegen auch 10.30 uhr schon gut aufgehoben. 

nur für ne schnelle racerunde frei nach dem motto 3/6/12 (3h/60km/1200hm) wär ich für einen frühen start. ( aber auch nicht immer )


----------



## _Sync_ (11. Februar 2009)

Video fände ich gut, endlich ein Grund wieder teure Elektronik anzuschaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (11. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube hier sind einge Missverständnisse unterwegs, die Startzeit 10.30 oder 11.00 Uhr finde ich auch in Ordnung, zumindestens für die Trailrunden die ich so mitgemacht habe. Da muss ich ja auch nicht so früh hier starten, und wenn man drei/vier Stunden die Trails im Deister geritten ist reichts ja auch.
Im Sommer für ein langen Biketag kann man ja mal früher aufstehen oder wem das alles nicht passt kann ja vorher ne Extrarunde drehen, denn wenn man ein Treffen ausmacht heist das ja nicht das man erst zu der Zeit losfahren muss, gelle .

Gruss toschi

demderDeisterschonetwasfehltundhofftdasesWochenendemalwiederklappt


----------



## matzinski (11. Februar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> also ich werde für´s biken bestimmt nicht zum frühaufsteher mutieren.
> 
> die trailrunde ist um 11.00 uhr oder meinetwegen auch 10.30 uhr schon gut aufgehoben.
> 
> nur für ne schnelle racerunde frei nach dem motto 3/6/12 (3h/60km/1200hm) wär ich für einen frühen start. ( aber auch nicht immer )


3h/60km/1200hm -> Respekt


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Februar 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> 3h/60km/1200hm -> Respekt



man braucht ja auch ziele .

letzte saison sind roudy und ich immer 3/50/1000 gefahren. 
mit ein wenig training sollten 3/6/12 auch zu bewältigen sein .


----------



## Downhillfaller (11. Februar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> man braucht ja auch ziele .
> 
> letzte saison sind roudy und ich immer 3/50/1000 gefahren.
> mit ein wenig training sollten 3/6/12 auch zu bewältigen sein .



Eine der letzten schönen Touren mit dir und roudy waren 3,5/60/1400 

naja, du hast ein paar (HM) weniger gemacht  ich musste ja noch von Springe hoch zur Laube  
Das war Ende September. Trainigsverwaltung sei dank!

Du und ich hatten die darauf folgenden Tage echt Schmerzen in den Beinen  das hast du doch nicht vergessen, oder?
Nur Roudy sagt er hat nix gespürt  

Gruß
DHF


----------



## taifun (11. Februar 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> 3h/60km/1200hm -> Respekt



Ist doch gar nicht so schwer...nur fahren fahren fahren


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Februar 2009)

.....   jajaja  

das waren noch zeiten 


sonne
20 °c
trocken
warm
kein schnee
kein eis
kein matsch
ich will frühling haben 

und endlich wieder *biken  !!!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (11. Februar 2009)

bei uns kannst du jetzt gerade wieder den Schlitten oder die Ski rausholen  
wollte eigentlich noch vorhin joggen gehen, aber dann das  !


----------



## Downhillfaller (11. Februar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> .....   jajaja
> 
> das waren noch zeiten
> 
> ...



wenn ich so in die Auswertung in 2008+2007 gucke:

9.2.*2008*: nette Tour bei *13 *Grad +
17.2.*2007*: Tour mit L-L-03 in den BKB bei *9 *Grad

die Hohenmeter in den Monaten Jan/Feb.07+08 werde ich wohl dieses Jahr nicht schaffen, dafür hab ich noch nie soviel auf der Rolle verbracht und Filme geguckt wie dieses Frühjahr 

Ich will auch


----------



## matzinski (11. Februar 2009)

na hört mal, Leute, 3h/60km/1200hm auf Schotter mit MTB tut schon ganz schön weh. Ich sag' nicht daß man das nicht schaffen kann, aber 'nen locker Ding ist das nicht. Vergleiche Solling-Marathon, eine Runde sind etwa 53 km/1050 hm. Da gibt's nur wenige, die das unter 2,5h fahren. 

Ich selbst bin mal die doppelte Runde 106km/2100hm im Solling mitgefahren in 6,45h. Danach war ich aber mausetot.

Aber das bald Sommer werden soll, das geht in Ordnung


----------



## Deister Koffer (11. Februar 2009)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Vergesst nicht, Deister Koffer, einer der besten Biker die wir so haben, der uns alle locker in die Tasche steckt, hat hier Anweisungen gegeben.  Was er sagt hat oberste Priorität und sollte dringenst befolgt werden !



Sag mal lakekeman was, hast du eigentlich für ein Problem!
Ich glaube nicht das du mich kennst, also lass die anmach Sprüche!

Deister Koffer


----------



## toschi (11. Februar 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> na hört mal, Leute, 3h/60km/1200hm auf Schotter mit MTB tut schon ganz schön weh. ...


20er Schnitt tut uns Durchschnittsbikern richtig weh, das ist Renntempo, mein bester Schnitt bei einer Langdistanz war 19,2kmh und das war im September nach ausgiebiger Vorbereitung, zur jetztigen Zeit NO CHANCE 

Gruss toschi

schneits noch?


----------



## lakekeman (12. Februar 2009)

Deister Koffer schrieb:


> Sag mal lakekeman was, hast du eigentlich für ein Problem!
> Ich glaube nicht das du mich kennst, also lass die anmach Sprüche!
> 
> Deister Koffer



Gar kein Problem, wie kommst du drauf? Klar kenn ich dich nicht, warum auch? Also nicht weinen, ich mach dich nicht an. Das liegt mir wirklich ganz fern, wie könnte ich. Dachte deine Beiträge sind nur Witze


----------



## schappi (12. Februar 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> 20er Schnitt tut uns Durchschnittsbikern richtig weh, das ist Renntempo, mein bester Schnitt bei einer Langdistanz war 19,2kmh und das war im September nach ausgiebiger Vorbereitung, zur jetztigen Zeit NO CHANCE
> 
> Gruss toschi
> 
> schneits noch?



Der Deister ist tief verschneit!

Hoerman hat sich hohe Ziele gesteckt.
während des 24 h Rennens in Duisburg haben wir einen 21er Schnitt gefahren, aber nur mit 240hm/std das entspräche dann 
3/63/720
Das ist in Sachen HM noch ein ganzes Stück entfernt von den gesteckten Zielen.
Was wirklich der Bringer für meine Kondition war, war die eine Woche Höhentraining mit ordentlich hm in den Alpen zusammen mit Varadero
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## matzinski (12. Februar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Der Deister ist tief verschneit!


Hannover auch, zumindestens bis heute mittag.


----------



## Saiklist (12. Februar 2009)

Scheiß Schnee... ich will Sonne und mind. 10 Grad


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. Februar 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> na hört mal, Leute, 3h/60km/1200hm auf Schotter mit MTB tut schon ganz schön weh. Ich sag' nicht daß man das nicht schaffen kann, aber 'nen locker Ding ist das nicht. Vergleiche Solling-Marathon, eine Runde sind etwa 53 km/1050 hm. Da gibt's nur wenige, die das unter 2,5h fahren.
> 
> Ich selbst bin mal die doppelte Runde 106km/2100hm im Solling mitgefahren in 6,45h. Danach war ich aber mausetot.
> 
> Aber das bald Sommer werden soll, das geht in Ordnung


 
Knapp über 2:30 bin ich da auch schon mal gefahren. Jetzt eher 2:45.
Die Langdistanz habe ich mir einmal angetan. 7:01h und alle haben auf mich geschimpft, weil damals die Siegerehrungen erst stattfanden, wenn der letzte im Ziel war. Der Sieger fuhr 3:55h! Meine erste Runde war mit 2:45 noch schnell, in der zweiten ging dann nix mehr.

3/6/12 sollte klappen. Ist dann sicher trailarm und wenig kommunikativ, aber manchmal kann ich es gut haben nur zu treten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Februar 2009)

so'n mist, jetzt müssen wir wieder von vorne anfangen :-(


----------



## matzinski (12. Februar 2009)

der thread is voll, ich fasse es nich.


----------



## schappi (12. Februar 2009)

Also die 10.000 hätte er uns ja noch vollmachen lassen können!


----------



## matzinski (12. Februar 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Knapp über 2:30 bin ich da auch schon mal gefahren. Jetzt eher 2:45.
> Die Langdistanz habe ich mir einmal angetan. 7:01h und alle haben auf mich geschimpft, weil damals die Siegerehrungen erst stattfanden, wenn der letzte im Ziel war. Der Sieger fuhr 3:55h! Meine erste Runde war mit 2:45 noch schnell, in der zweiten ging dann nix mehr.
> 
> 3/6/12 sollte klappen. Ist dann sicher trailarm und wenig kommunikativ, aber manchmal kann ich es gut haben nur zu treten.


... soweit ich mich erinnere, mußte man die erste Runde auch unter 3h fahren, sonst konnte man aus dem Rennen fliegen.  Das war echt gemein. Beim Beginn der zweiten Runde hab' mich echt gefragt, ob das wirklich nochmal sein muß. Hab' mir die Frage dann leider falsch mit "ja" beantwortet


----------



## taifun (12. Februar 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> der thread is voll, ich fasse es nich.



Darin sieht man mal,wie gut wir sind...aktiv


----------



## schappi (12. Februar 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> 3/6/12 sollte klappen. Ist dann sicher trailarm und wenig kommunikativ, aber manchmal kann ich es gut haben nur zu treten.



Du kannst biken ohne zu reden?
Glaube ich nicht!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. Februar 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> ... soweit ich mich erinnere, mußte man die erste Runde auch unter 3h fahren, sonst konnte man aus dem Rennen fliegen.  Das war echt gemein. Beim Beginn der zweiten Runde hab' mich echt gefragt, ob das wirklich nochmal sein muß. Hab' mir die Frage dann leider falsch mit "ja" beantwortet


 
Bei meinem ersten Langstreckenversuch hatte ich "glücklicherweise" einen Sturz in Runde 1. Nach der Durchfahrt der Runde 1 mit persönlicher Ansprache des Moderators bin ich in die Dusche abgebogen.
Bei zweiten mal leider auch mit "ja" beantwortet, was mir mitten in der Startsteigung zur Runde 2 schon weh tat. Dann 2 Platten, kein Windschatten, keine Orientierung an anderen Fahrern. *würg



schappi schrieb:


> Du kannst biken ohne zu reden?
> Glaube ich nicht!
> Gruß
> Schappi


 
Auch wenn mir Menschen, die mhr reden als ich suspekt sind, kann ich das 
Wenn wir in der Gruppe fahren, geht ja fast alles in GA1, da kann ich plappern. Bei ´nem 20 Schnitt wird das anders. Da summe ich schon mal 3h den Refrain eines Ohrwurmes, schalte voll ab und frage mich wo ich wohl die letzen 20 minuten langgefahren bin 

Was haltet Ihr von einer Sammelklage gegen das Wetter?
Ähnlich wie hier: http://www.welt.de/satire/article1973115/Natur_droht_Sammelklage_in_Millionenhoehe.html

Ist den schon April?


----------



## matzinski (12. Februar 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Bei meinem ersten Langstreckenversuch hatte ich "glücklicherweise" einen Sturz in Runde 1. Nach der Durchfahrt der Runde 1 mit persönlicher Ansprache des Moderators bin ich in die Dusche abgebogen.
> Bei zweiten mal leider auch mit "ja" beantwortet, was mir mitten in der Startsteigung zur Runde 2 schon weh tat. Dann 2 Platten, kein Windschatten, keine Orientierung an anderen Fahrern. *würg


 
Die "Bezwingung" der Startsteigung in der zweiten Runde habe ich auch noch in lebhafter Erinnerung. Das war der Anfang allem Übels. :kotz:


----------



## Wielrenner (12. Februar 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Die "Bezwingung" der Startsteigung in der zweiten Runde habe ich auch noch in lebhafter Erinnerung. Das war der Anfang allem Übels. :kotz:



Wenn mal flott gefahren wird, bin auch gern dabei. Nen 20er sollte doch machbar sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (12. Februar 2009)

Wielrenner schrieb:


> Wenn mal flott gefahren wird, bin auch gern dabei. Nen 20er sollte doch machbar sein


Bergab auf jeden Fall


----------



## Downhillfaller (12. Februar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> so'n mist, jetzt müssen wir wieder von vorne anfangen :-(



und ihr gebt euch reichlich Mühe


----------



## exto (12. Februar 2009)

Mann, Mann, Mann...

...da ist man mal 'n Paar Tage nich da, da geht alles drunter und drueber

Hier wird der Fred gekappt und wir fangen bei null an und ihr lasst es auf unser Revier schneien tststs...

Dann will ich mich auch mal in die Wetterdiskussion einreihen und mal von meinen Problemen berichten:

Ich hab mir heute nen leichten Sonnenbrand geholt. Ich war naemlich den ganzen Tag biken, allerdings mit 600 cc und 100 PS  Das Wetter hier ist echt aetzend. Beim Fruehstueck wird schon die 30 Grad-Marke durchbrochen und selbst auf 1700 m Hoehe muss man mittags noch unter nem Wasserfall duschen um sich mal abzukuehlen.
Allerdings: ich hab heute auch gefroren. Auf 2500m auf dem Doi Inthanon war es dann doch etwas schattig... (einstellig im Nebel)

Im MOment (hier ist es jetzt 21:30) sitz ich grad bei immer noch 30 Grad draussen und werd mir gleich zur Erfrischung mal im 7Eleven nen Flaeschcen Sang Som, ne Cola und ne Tuete Eiswuerfel holen. (Evel wird wissen, was das heisst  letzte nacht hat mich das bis vier den Schlaf gekostet)

Morgen gehen wir den ganzen Tag raften. Mal seh'n das kann ich mir bestimmt im WP aufschreiben

Wie ihr seht, sind wir voll im Stress. Damit das nicht so bleibt, werden wir Samstag mal schnell (im Nighttrain) fast 2000 km nach Sueden rauschen und uns auf Ko Tao an den Strand knallen. Vielleicht mach ich da noch n Paar Schnorchel-WP-Punkte...

...vielleicht auch nicht...

Ihr seht also, ich bin voll im Training und kann's gar nicht erwarten, wieder zurueck nach good old Germany zu kommen


----------



## matzinski (12. Februar 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Mann, Mann, Mann...
> 
> ...da ist man mal 'n Paar Tage nich da, da geht alles drunter und drueber
> 
> ...


Ich glaube, ich bekomm' gerade 'ne ganz fiese Winterdepression. 



und außerdem: WP-Punkte aufschreiben is nich. Es heißt ja nicht umsonst "Winter"-pokal. 30 Grad i. Schatten hört sich nicht nach Winter an. Das gildet nicht.


----------



## taxifolia (12. Februar 2009)

So ein Ar...! Mögen sich alle Kokken Thailands sich auf exto stürzen und langsam zefressen
Hoffentlich bringt er uns wenigstens allen eine Lampe von dealextreme mit- ist ja um die Ecke.

taxi


----------



## exto (12. Februar 2009)

Schon wieder Kokken...

Du bist aber nachtragend... Ich geh' getz im Bett. Is fast Mitternacht hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (12. Februar 2009)

Ja, Ja,
du hast es schon schwer!
Wie hälst du das blos den ganzen Tag aus?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taifun (12. Februar 2009)

Wielrenner schrieb:


> Wenn mal flott gefahren wird, bin auch gern dabei. Nen 20er sollte doch machbar sein



ach Elmar,der ist Dir doch viel zu langsam


----------



## toschi (12. Februar 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...Was haltet Ihr von einer Sammelklage gegen das Wetter?...


Ich habe nichts dagegen, gegen das Wetter versteht sich, wenns schön kalt bleibt und dazu noch die Sonne scheint ists doch prächtig auf den Trails 

Wie hoch ist denn die Schneedecke schon, hier hats keinen Fitzel geschneit, war den ganzen Tag super sonnig, schade nur das ich arbeiten musste und auf der Heimfahrt schon mein Licht brauchte .
Fürs Wochenende sind wohl wieder Spikes angesagt...

@exto
Du gehst doch sicher vor dem Frühstück an den Strand joggen, dann ne Runde im Meer schwimmen, hmm, sagen wir mal 1000m und dann kann man doch auch noch Tretboot fahren, soweit ich weis in Thailand ganz groß in Mode, das gibt auch ordentlich Punkte 

Und Winter ist da jetzt auch, nur zeigt sich der von einer ganz anderen Seite


----------



## matzinski (12. Februar 2009)

morgen schneit's den ganzen Tag. 
http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/...974&PLZN=Wennigsen&PROG=citybild&PRG=citybild
Das sieht nicht gut aus fürs Geläuf am W. In Springe kann man den Lift wieder anstellen.


----------



## Evel Knievel (13. Februar 2009)

Exto, ich glaub ich dreh völlig durch! Sollte ich mir vllt ein paar alte Urlaubsfotos ansehen?
Lieber nicht, sonst häng ich mich noch auf!!!
Schick doch mal ne Dose mit wenigstens 10 Grad her, dann haste immer noch über 20! Du schwitzt nich so dolle und ich frier mir nich dauernd den Arsch ab!!!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. Februar 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> ...Das gildet nicht.


 
Da holt InBev grad alle Kisten weg!


----------



## matzinski (13. Februar 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Da holt InBev grad alle Kisten weg!


Schlecht für alle Gilde Ratskellerfans. Ich trinke lieber Herrenhäuser. Prost


----------



## ralfathome (13. Februar 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> na hört mal, Leute, 3h/60km/1200hm auf Schotter mit MTB tut schon ganz schön weh. Ich sag' nicht daß man das nicht schaffen kann, aber 'nen locker Ding ist das nicht. Vergleiche Solling-Marathon, eine Runde sind etwa 53 km/1050 hm. Da gibt's nur wenige, die das unter 2,5h fahren.
> 
> Ich selbst bin mal die doppelte Runde 106km/2100hm im Solling mitgefahren in 6,45h. Danach war ich aber mausetot.
> 
> Aber das bald Sommer werden soll, das geht in Ordnung


moin aus Bremen,
das Tempo/die Zeiten sind aber sehr stark von der Beschaffenheit des Untergrundes abhängig, selbst auf dem Forstautobahnmarathon in Neuhaus. Den 2007 hart erarbeiteten 5h45 mit gefühlten 100kg Matschepampe am Rad stehen lockeren 5h15 in 2008 bei besten äußeren Bedingungen gegenüber.

Gratulation zu #2 der Deistergeister

Gruß
ralf


----------



## ralfathome (13. Februar 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> [].. Da summe ich schon mal 3h den Refrain eines Ohrwurmes, schalte voll ab und frage mich wo ich wohl die letzen 20 minuten langgefahren bin [...]


kenne ich, so soll das sein!


----------



## matzinski (13. Februar 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> kenne ich, so soll das sein!


Kenn ich nicht  Deswegen bin ich wahrscheinlich so langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (13. Februar 2009)

das nennt man dann wohl Blindflug.


----------



## taifun (13. Februar 2009)

Ich war gestern zu Fuß im Wald... mit unserem Welpen.Der Boden auf der Ostseite ist wieder stark vereist.Wie es heute nach dem dauernden Schneefall aussieht weiß ich nicht,aber denke ist nicht so toll.
Ist morgen wer unterwegs ? ?


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Februar 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> I
> Ist morgen wer unterwegs ? ?



nee danke , nicht bei diesem wetter 

ich mach heute frustabbau und besauf mich jetzt. 
hab noch havanna club , limetten und co . von meiner party übrig. 
das zeug hau ich mir gleich genüßlich rein


----------



## taifun (13. Februar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> das zeug hau ich mir gleich genüßlich rein



na denn,viel spaß und prost


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Februar 2009)

hat irgendwer bock auf ein verlängertes wochenende in saalbach -hinterglemm ?

donnerstag nacht los, und montag nach dem skilaufen wieder zurück.

kann auch gerne den guide machen, da ich das skigebiet wie meine westentasche kenne. bei "gewisser" schneelage auch gerne ausschließlich freeride. 

ich muß hier weg !!!


----------



## toschi (13. Februar 2009)

So, wollt mal gucken ob morgen was läuft, soll ja die Sonne scheinen, der Schnee ist bestimmt schön fluffig und bei der Sonne machts dann sicher auch Spass.
Also ist jemand morgen am snowriden? Dann komme ich in den Deister, sonst bevorzuge ich den Harz (rand)

bitte um Meldung bis morgen 9.00 Uhr 

Gruss toschi


----------



## taxifolia (14. Februar 2009)

Was schappi alles kann, phänomenal
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/477421/Schappi_Werbung_von_1961

taxi 

(dem im Büro sitzend nichts zu Thema biken einfällt)


----------



## matzinski (14. Februar 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Was schappi alles kann, phänomenal
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/477421/Schappi_Werbung_von_1961
> 
> taxi
> ...


so'n Foxterrier ist irgendwie aus der Mode, sieht man kaum noch. In den 60ern war Struppi anscheinend richtig in. Meine Großeltern hatten auch so einen - aber dafür gibt's ja jetzt die Holland-Hondje mit Karpfenallergie.


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Februar 2009)

mahlzeit, 

hey leute !!
macht mal meldung wie es im bergwerk war .
oder ist der fahrstuhl kaputt und ihr seit noch unten  ?

ich war heute skilaufen in springe , und hab 1,5h skischule mit töchterchen gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (14. Februar 2009)

Bergwerk war genial. wir haben zwar lange gewartet um runter und auch wieder rauf zukommen, dafür waren diesmal auch 3 bzw 4 Runden drin. so sehr warm habe ich es auch gar nicht empfunden, wie biken im Sommer eben  wobei der Untergrund starke Ähnlichkeit mit dem im Deister hat, optisch jedenfalls.


----------



## Hitzi (14. Februar 2009)

Probiere mich mal mit einem kleinen Erlebnisbericht.

Start mit dem Auto um 06 Uhr bei schwierigen Straßenverhältnissen. Besonders im Harz war es "Fluffig".

Ankunft so gegen kurz nach 8 Uhr. Das Meldebüro war geheizt und die Abholung der Startnummer kein Problem.
Danach auf Schacht 5 gewechselt und mit kleinem Gepäck am Personenförderkorb gewartet. Der hatte 3 untereinanderliegende Kabinen und mit je 6 Mann/Frau und Bike ging es 650 Meter in die Tiefe.
Vor der Halle vom Förderkorb -4 Grad. In der Halle 12 und unten lt. Tacho geschmeidige 32 Grad 

Also die Klamotten vom Körper gerissen und rauf aufs Bike.

Danach dem Führungsjeep gefolgt und schon verfahren. Wussten wir aber eigentlich erst viel später bei der Verpflegungsstation. Somit hatten wir eine Einfahrrunde von ca. 12 Km und gefühlten 200 bis 400 Hm gemacht. Über den Schwitzfaktor brauchen wir ja nicht sprechen. Es lief und lief....

An der Verpflegungsstation gab es Getränke, Müsliriegel und etwas Obst. Nicht vergleichbar mit anderen Veranstaltungen. Ich fand es etwas dürftig aber OK.
Der Veranstalter hatte wohl auch ein paar Problemchen. Zwischendurch hatten wir mitbekommen, dass die Wartezeit beim Einstieg in den Schacht bei ca. 1 Stunde lag.

Also ging es dann auch los auf die erste Runde. Ca. 10 Km und ca. 300 Hm.
Zum Untergrund: Fester Belag, der teilweise Salzpassagen hatte, die mit Schnee oder Sand vergleichbar sind. Zwischendurch Spurrillen von Fräsen auf dem Boden. Besonders nett bei den Abfahrten.
Die Wege waren breit und gut befahrbar. In der Luft lag der salzige Geruch und somit auch viel Staub. In einigen Bereichen war es sogar fast nebelig und beschwerlich zu atmen. Man kennt sowas von Marathons mit Staubabschnitten 

Gleich folgt Teil II


----------



## Hitzi (14. Februar 2009)

Teil II:

Teilweise waren Steigungen von 20 % zu bewältigen. Die Abfahrten waren nicht so steil und manchmal ganz schön lange 
Der veranstaltungssprecher erzählte, dass es sich um einen Rundkreis als "Acht" handelt. War schwierig nachzuvollziehen aber OK.
Die "Acht" war insgesamt schön abwechsungsreich und kurzweilig.

Die Gesamtfahrtzeit lag bei mir persönlich bei 40 Km und 1260 HM (Für den Winterpokal) Also 3 Runden gefahren plus An- und Abfahrt.

Dann folgte das obligatorische Gruppenfoto an der Verpflegungsstation. Wer hat es doch gleich? Dabei fällt mir ein, dass es dort sehr viel kälter war und es zog dort wie Hechtsuppe.

Danach war der Spuk schon wieder vorbei und es war 14 Uhr. Also die geführte Rückfahrt angetreten. Da wir 3 Runden gefahren sind hatten wir das Pech, dass wir zur Auffahrt so ziemlich die letzten waren. Dann haben wir es eben auch mal erlebt wie es sich bei 32 Grad und müden Beinen "wartet" 

Stefan und  ich sind um 15.55 Uhr vom Hof geritten.
96 lag zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon 0:2 hinten (Endstand 3:3) aber egal.

Duschen auf Schacht 1 haben wir uns geschenkt und ab nach zu Hause 

Scotty hat sich auf die Nase gelegt Es blieb aber bei einer kleinen Schürfwunde. Scotty kann die Story ja besser selbst beschreiben......

Insgesamt fand ich es eine gelungene Veranstaltung. Die Warterei beim Förderkorb ist ziemlich nervig aber wohl nicht zu ändern. Die Klamotten sind alle ziemlich dreckig geworden aber das gehört beim Bergwerk halt dazu. Die warmen Temperaturen machen wieder richtig Bock auf Sommer. Allerdings fehlte dazu die Sonne, die zwar schien aber nicht im Schacht ankam.........
Noch einmal zur Klarstellung: Es war kein Rennen, wie es dort schon einmal stattgefunden hat, sondern ein Erlebnisbiken Unter Tage.

Mir persönlich hat es gut gefallen 

Wie siehts bei den Anderen aus?????????


----------



## firefighter76 (14. Februar 2009)

das trifft es so ziemlich genau wie du es schreibst muß noch hinzu fügen habe mich auch noch gelegt direkt neben homers transporter auf einer eisfläche 
@sören Ro Ro) nix mit plattfuß  reifen fährt sich sehr gut baut nur sehr schmal

so bin platt und mach jetzt nix mehr


----------



## schappi (15. Februar 2009)

wo sind die Bilder?
Wir wollen Bilder sehen!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## firefighter76 (15. Februar 2009)

hab welche in mein fotoalbum geladen 
scotty lade mal fotos von deinen wunden hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (15. Februar 2009)

Ja ,Ja Ich habe mir auf den letzten Metern wieder mal die Stecke in die Haut tätowiert. Mir ist in einer Kurve erst das Können dann das Vorderrad weggegangen. Das Ergebnis bei hartem Boden und dünnen kurzen Lycra ist tiefgreifend und schmerzhaft. Salz und offene Wunden ist eine Kombination die sich nicht in jeden Fall verträgt. Auch mein Wadenteddy hat nichts gebracht ( das Buch ist Klasse ich habe noch 30 Seiten zu lesen).  Nach dem ich die Runde beendet hatte , sollte der Sani meinen Ellenbogen , Hüfte und Knie desinfizieren. Da ich wohl nicht so leidend zu ihm humpelte, lief er erst mal an mir vorbei. Ich wartete schön brav 10 min am Sanipunkt aber keiner kam. Also bin auf die Suche nach ihm. Ich konnte ja nicht wissen, daß er mich schon suchte. Denn es hatte sich schon rumgesprochen, daß einer ordentlich auf die ,,Fresse" gefallen ist und blutet, aber wieder an ,,allen" vorbei gefahren wäre. Den Idioten wollt er sich wohl anschauen. 
 Das letzte leicht bergabgehende Stück der Strecke war das geilste und den Spaß lasse ich mir nicht entgehen. Schnell zu fahren mit zwei kleinen Hüfern drin. 
 Insgesamt eine gute Veranstaltung. Mit kleinen Pannen, aber trotzdem einmalig. So einmalig das sogar Holländer anreisen. Andreas vielen Dank für den Biketransport und Schappi für die Unterkunft-Organisation. Näher wäre nur noch ein Feldbett im Schacht.
Ich bin wieder dabei


----------



## Homer_Simplon (15. Februar 2009)

Hier gibt´s die ersten Fotos aus der Tiefe

die anwesenden Deisterfreun.de






















Bilder von fahrenden [COLOR="Lime"[COLOR="SeaGreen"]]Deisterfreunden[/COLOR][/COLOR] gibt´s von mir leider keine. Dafür waren wir alle zu weit auseinander gerissen.


----------



## Hitzi (15. Februar 2009)

Coole Bilder.

Vielen Dank 

Jetzt fragen sich einige bestimmt warum wir lange Oberbekleidung tragen????

An dieser Stelle hat es wie Hechtsuppe gezogen. War wohl irgendwie ne Kühlung mit einem Monstergebläse hinter uns 

Habe gerade meinen Hobel vom Salz befreit und bin echt froh das ich heute nicht auf die Piste bin. Saukalt!

Also schön aufs Sofa und nix machen


----------



## firefighter76 (15. Februar 2009)

ne hitzi das ist die kälte von oben die da runter kommt


----------



## Scott-y (15. Februar 2009)

So ein paar Bilder habe ich auch im Album. Ich versuch mal welche auf die Seite zu stellen. Meist bin ich zu doof.












 Es hat sich bestätigt ... Ich bin zu doof.


----------



## firefighter76 (15. Februar 2009)

hihi scotty geht mir genauso mit den fotos bekomme die auch immer nicht hier hochgeladen


----------



## Homer_Simplon (15. Februar 2009)

Du musst dein bild im Album öffnen und dann die URL der Bilddatei in das Fenster kopieren, das aufgeht, wenn du auf das "Grafik einfügen" icon klickst


----------



## Hitzi (15. Februar 2009)

So


----------



## Hitzi (15. Februar 2009)

Dann mach ich die anderen Bilder auch noch schnell


----------



## Homer_Simplon (15. Februar 2009)

ich hab auch noch welche

Unsere noble Herberge







Der Blick zum Schacht 1 bei herrlichen -7C°






In Schacht 5 ging´s dann runter






Stefan und Samy kurz nach der letzten Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (15. Februar 2009)

Also Ich habe bei mir alles so gemacht gehabt wie es @Homer geschrieben hatte, aber mein Rechner macht das nicht so.  Mit Bilder auf die Seite stellen ist also Essig. Ich und mein Rechner sind zu dumm dazu. Aber ins Album kriege ich sie ja. 
Ich hatte zwar noch mehr Bilder gemacht, aber für  so ein Mini-Blitzlicht an der Kamera ist es einfach da unten zu dunkel. Das sieht immer aus wie,,Schwarzer Adler auf schwarzen Grund"


----------



## stefan64 (15. Februar 2009)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Also Ich habe bei mir alles so gemacht gehabt wie es @Homer geschrieben hatte, aber mein Rechner macht das nicht so.  Mit Bilder auf die Seite stellen ist also Essig. Ich und mein Rechner sind zu dumm dazu. Aber ins Album kriege ich sie ja.



Du mußt in dein Album gehen, das Bild öffnen und dann auf "Größeres Bild" clicken.
Dann sieht der Link z.B. so "http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/0/2/2/5/_/large/DSC01985.JPG" aus.
Jetzt muß du in dem Schreibeditor das Icon "Grafik einfügen" anclicken und den Link einfügen.

Wir hoffen in Zukunft auf zahlreiche Fotos von dir.

Stefan


----------



## Hitzi (15. Februar 2009)

@ Stefan: Ich bin ja entsetzt..... 


Das sind ja die Farben vom Messeparkplatz Ost am Körper 

Das gibt aber ne gelbe Karte von der Dress-Code-Überwachung


----------



## Hitzi (15. Februar 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Du mußt in dein Album gehen, das Bild öffnen und dann auf "Größeres Bild" clicken.
> Dann sieht der Link z.B. so "http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/0/2/2/5/_/large/DSC01985.JPG" aus.
> Jetzt muß du in dem Schreibeditor das Icon "Grafik einfügen" anclicken und den Link einfügen.
> 
> ...



Andere Variante.....

Unter dem Bild steht BBCode ein-/ausblenden. Anklicken und es öffnet sich eine kleine Anweisung und links.

Der Anweisung folgen und den entsprechenden link in deinen Beitrag kopieren. Fertig ist die Kiste


----------



## firefighter76 (16. Februar 2009)

so mal was anderes als untertage und für alle die die berge vermissen  http://www.smugmug.com/gallery/7334147_b4zZp#472459659_AEeYG-A-LB 
der eine oder andere kennt die region ja schon


----------



## stefan64 (16. Februar 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> @ Stefan: Ich bin ja entsetzt.....
> 
> 
> Das sind ja die Farben vom Messeparkplatz Ost am Körper
> ...



Du meinst die gelb/blaue Karte.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. Februar 2009)

Bergwerk Sondershausen (für Google)

So auch wenn schon alles gesagt ist, hier mein Senf.

Als erstes ein Dank an GARMIN, deren Vorstellung vom Straßennetz in Ostdeutschland nicht dem Bild vor Ort entspricht. Einem Bitte rechts abbiegen folgte sofort ein Bitte wenden und wo der Felsenkeller in Sondershausen ist weiß ich immer noch nicht.
Die Unterkunft Glückauf war ok und nah am Schacht. Schade nur, dass der Veranstalter nicht drauf hingewiesen hat, dass die Einfahrt von einem anderen Schacht aus stattfindet der ca. 2 Km entfernt war. Glücklicherweise hatten wir die Räder noch im Auto und sind dann nach der Anmeldung da rüber gefahren.
Obwohl wir deutlich früher als im Vorjahr am Förderkorb waren, standen wir in einer langen Schlange. Bei -7°C in dünnen Radklamotten, unten waren ja rd. 30°C, kein Spaß!
Auch wenn 200 Starter viel Umsatz bringen, wäre ein kleineres Starterfeld sicher besser für die Wartezeiten oben und unten. Auch die Streckenausschilderung litt unter der Verlegung zu einem anderen Schacht. Ein kurzer Streckenteil wurde gleichzeitig in beide Richtungen befahren!
Auf dem Transfer von Förderkorb zum Start haben wir uns gleich verfahren, weil der Führungsjeep abging wie bei einer Ralley unter Tage. Ab da ging alles reibungslos, wir sind zusammen losgefahren, haben uns dann aber ziemlich schnell (ob in Runde 1 oder 2 weiß ich nicht mehr) aus den Augen verloren. Schon in der ersten Runde habe ich das Gefühl für Raum und Zeit verloren. Ich habe mich nur noch um trinken und treten gekümmert. Zwischendurch haben wir uns alle wiedergefunden und sind Stücke zusammengefahren.
Morgens beim Frühstück wollte ich noch den Salzstreuer einstecken und den NaCl Vorrat in meiner Trinkblase zu erhöhen. Ich habs vergessen und in Runde 2 die Strafe kassiert = Krämpfe. Ich wollte dann zum Verpflegungspunkt abbiegen, aber ein Pärchen  völlig geblendet von meiner Lampe zeigte mir den falschen Weg und schickte mich auf eine weitere Runde auf der mich Pebbles und Samy überholten.
Nach 3 Runden + Anfahrt und Rückfahrt zum Förderkorb war der Sprit in mir alle, die Akkus meiner Lampe aber noch lange nicht!
Wir haben noch kurz geduscht und sind dann nach Hause gefahren, jetzt war auch der Tank meines Autos leer. Dank des gleichen Navis, das den Felsenkeller nicht fand erreichten wir noch die rettende Tankstelle.

Fazit: Coole Sache, Lichttest bestanden, Reifen scheinbar egal, RoRo, Speedking, Vertical, Furious Fred, NN alle taten Ihren Dienst. 11-26 geht im Februar noch nicht ohne Schmerzen :-(

Bis bald


----------



## taxifolia (16. Februar 2009)

...also kann man sagen, dass alles reibungslos geklappt hat  und scotty sich mal wieder ordnungsgemäß verletzt hat.
Mir erschließt sich immer noch nicht so ganz der Spaß dabei....

taxi


----------



## marcx (16. Februar 2009)

Ich geb dann auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu:

Für mich war es ja das erste Mal im Bergwerk und dementsprechend unvorbelastet (bis auf roudys Erzählungen bei Flo's Geburtstag) ging ich an die ganze Sache heran.
Nachdem es leider zu einer kurzen, oberirdischen Runde dank Lichtverhältnissen, Wetterlage und allgemeiner Unlust nicht gekommen ist haben wir den Freitagabend locker angehen lassen und uns von roudys Navi - mit Kartenstand von 1939 - durch die Stadt führen lassen auf der Suche nach etwas essbarem. Gelandet sind wir nach einer Stadtrundfahrt dann schließlich beim Griechen. Das Essen (zumindest meins) war okay, allerdings fand ich die Preise für Ostdeutschland dann doch ein wenig "westlich".
Satt und zufrieden ging es dann also zurück ins Hotel, welches eher vom Typ _Freizeitheim FDJ 1970_ ist, aber für 18 im DZ inkl Frühstück kann man absolut nicht meckern. Ich würde diese Art der Anreise jederzeit wieder der morgendlichen Direktfahrt vorziehen!

Am nächsten Morgen dann also wie gesagt zur Anmeldung, die wirklich nur einen athletischen Steinwurf weit weg war, runtergefahren und da dann leider festgestellt, dass wir zur Einfahrt in den Schacht noch ein Paar Kilometer fahren müssen. Gemerkt getan standen wir also flux mit unseren Bikes in der Kälte um auf den Korb zu warten. Schon leicht angenervt von der Warterei waren wir dann auch endlich an der Reihe und wurden unten mit angenehmen Temperaturen belohnt. Fix umgezogen und dann dem Follow-Me Car zum eigentlichen Startpunkt gefolgt. Gefolgt? Versucht zu folgen.. Wie roudy bereits erwähnte sind die nach der zweiten Steigung weggewesen und wir waren auf uns allein gestellt. Was macht man? Blind der Masse folgen! Das führte dazu, dass wir an dem kurzen Stück wo die Strecke beidseitig befahren wurde falsch abbogen und somit irgendwie eine andere Einführungsrunde gefahren sind als gedacht.
Nach einer kurzen Pause in der wir uns Gesammelt haben wurde dann die erste richtige Runde in Angriff genommen. Für mich als Flachlandbiker der nicht jeden Tag in den Deister kommt waren die Steigungen teilweise recht hart und ich muss zugeben: JA ich bin in allen Runden bei der letzten langen Steigung spätestens nach 2/3 abgestiegen. (Memo an mich: im Fitnessstudio weniger Schnellkraft - mehr Kraftausdauer in den Beinen trainieren)

Die Strecke an sich war meiner Meinung nach recht gut gewählt (auch wenn ich über die Steigungen geflucht hab). Die langen Topspeedabfahrten waren einfach mal genial! 60kmh im halbdunkeln - das gibt nen ordentlichen Adrenalinausstoß 
In der dritten Runde merkte ich dann wie meine Kräfte langsam nachgaben, und so gern ich noch eine vierte gedreht hätte - spätestens nach der Hälfte der Strecke hätte ich wahrscheinlich angefangen zu krampfen. Zeit war auch keine mehr, also in der zugigen Halle lieber schnell was übergezogen, noch ein Paar Fotos gemacht und auf die Freigabe zur Rückfahrt gen Aufzug gewartet. Nach ewig langer Warterei dann schließlich mit dem Letzten Korb nach oben gekommen. Kurz an der Sonne erfreut und ab unter die Dusche.

Auf der Heimfahrt hatten wir dann noch von roudy erwähntes Tankstellen-Abenteuer zu bestehen, diesmal gab es die Tankstelle allerdings noch 

Zuhause dann nur kurz "hallo" gesagt und ab in die S-Bahn, am HBF noch ne Rose gekauft und dann zu meiner Freundin gefahren die mich bereits mit einem 3 Gänge Menü erwartete.. Den Rest erspar ich euch xD


Mein Fazit: Nächstes mal gerne wieder!

+ Location, Temperatur(!)
- Wartezeiten am Korb, (Teilweise!) Streckenmarkierung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (16. Februar 2009)

[/URL][/IMG] 
Taxi, Ich kann später meinen Enkeln anhand meiner Narben und Ersatzteile erzählen, was für ein HELD ich in meiner Jugend war. Ich weiß nicht ob deine dann gern den Erzählungen über gewonnenen Prozesse und Akten lauschen.


----------



## taxifolia (16. Februar 2009)

..wieso gewonnene  ??
Aus meiner frühen Adoleszens gibt es einige Geschichte, die durchaus mit  Deinen "Wie ich mir die Hand brach " und
 "Blutiges Salz Teil II " Histörchen konkurrieren können.   
Ich glaub ja, dass Dein Rahmen zu groß ist, deswegen die Crashs.

taxi


----------



## marcx (16. Februar 2009)

ich möchte jetzt welche von den blutigen "als ich noch jung war" geschichten hören


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Februar 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> http://www.smugmug.com/gallery/7334147_b4zZp#472459659_AEeYG-A-LB
> der eine oder andere kennt die region ja schon



die region im winter kenn ich wie meine westentasche 
ist quasi meine kinderstube gewesen. 

sehr geiles video


----------



## Scott-y (16. Februar 2009)

Nicht mein Rahmen ist zu groß, sondern mein Übermut,, Wirklich Großes " zu erreichen. 
Heldentaten vor deren meine Kindes-Kinder-Kinder sich noch in Erfurcht verneigen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Februar 2009)

so deisterfreun.de jetzt geht´s los. 
die anmeldung für den "warm up"-marathon in merxhausen ist online.

anmeldungen hier :

http://www.sportident.com/timing/meldung/meldungeinzel.php?wkid=20090405774059&ref=


edith  :  meine anmeldung ist soeben erfolgt 

p.s. denkt dran euch für die challenge4mtb anzumelden. dann bekommt ihr eine startnummer für die ganzen rennen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (16. Februar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> so deisterfreun.de jetzt geht´s los.
> die anmeldung für den "warm up"-marathon in merxhausen ist online.
> 
> anmeldungen hier :
> ...



Was fährst du? 2 oder 3 Runden


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Februar 2009)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Was fährst du? 2 oder 3 Runden



wenn du challenge fahren willst, kannst du nur 2 runden fahren. 

bis dahin sollte auch unsere trikotlieferung erfolgt sein  


also schön alle unter deisterfreun.de anmelden


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (16. Februar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wenn du challenge fahren willst, kannst du nur 2 runden fahren.
> 
> bis dahin sollte auch unsere trikotlieferung erfolgt sein
> 
> ...



OK!
Angemeldet für 2 Runden und  auch gleich für die challange!!!

@ downhillfaller + team3 : gleich mal Nägel mit Köpfen machen

Jetzt muss nur noch diese schei$$ erkältung ausm körper raus und das wetter etwas besser werden!!!!!!!!! Dann kann man vorher noch ein paar km machen

Das mit den Trikots währe natürlich TOP!!!!!!!!

L-L-03


----------



## Downhillfaller (16. Februar 2009)

5.4. hab ich Urlaub mit Familie geplant 
Für den Marathon muss man ja nicht anmelden, da kann man auch so hinfahren, oder ?

DHF


----------



## pebblesathome (16. Februar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wenn du challenge fahren willst, kannst du nur 2 runden fahren.
> 
> bis dahin sollte auch unsere trikotlieferung erfolgt sein
> 
> ...




Hi hoerman,
die Sache mit dem Trikot ist schon geil.
Aber, Dein Hinweis mit der Anmeldung unter deisterfreun.de kommt leider zu spät, hatte grad Deinen Link bearbeitet und bei Verein NICHTS eingetragen
Kann ich das nachträglich noch ändern?
Will ja auch unter deisterfreun.de starten

Aber immerhin, bin dabei, volle Distanz.

Gruß
pebbles


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Februar 2009)

pebblesathome schrieb:


> Hi hoerman,
> die Sache mit dem Trikot ist schon geil.
> Aber, Dein Hinweis mit der Anmeldung unter deisterfreun.de kommt leider zu spät, hatte grad Deinen Link bearbeitet und bei Verein NICHTS eingetragen
> Kann ich das nachträglich noch ändern?
> ...



denke schon, dass man das noch ändern kann. 

volle distanz ist aber schlecht , wenn du die challenge mitfahren willst und das rennen dafür gewertet werden soll. 
dann "darfst" du nur 2 runden fahren.

wir werden alle 2 runden fahren .


----------



## Downhillfaller (17. Februar 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Tom (BarbieSHG) 
Du siehst allerdings von Jahr zu Jahr einer Barbie immer weniger ähnlich 
Stell schon mal das Alcfrei  kalt, ach vor die Tür  reicht auch, bei diesem Geburtstagswetter ​


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Februar 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Tom (BarbieSHG) ​
> <font size="5">">​


​ 
da darf ich mich doch gleich mit anschliessen. 

 auch von mir " ALLES GUTE " 
hoerman


----------



## schappi (17. Februar 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, lieber Tom.
Auf das du auch mal so alt wirst wie.....



Von
Schappi


----------



## taxifolia (17. Februar 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag,  BarbieSHG,  und immer einen handbreiten Trail unter dem Reifen !



taxifolia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. Februar 2009)

*Wie schnell doch so ein Jahr vergeht.*

**
**
*Glückwunsch Tom !!!*​


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (17. Februar 2009)

Alles Gute, Tom!


hoerman2201 schrieb:


> so deisterfreun.de jetzt geht´s los.
> die anmeldung für den "warm up"-marathon in merxhausen ist online.
> 
> anmeldungen hier :
> ...



Mit übernachten? Anreise mit dem Auto? Mal gucken, vielleicht bin ich dabei.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. Februar 2009)

WERBUNG:
Shimano hat auf die Deisterfreun.de reagiert und zum Frühjahr DEN Schuh zum Langarmtrikot rausgebracht.

http://www.amazon.de/Shimano-SH-AM4...r_1_71?ie=UTF8&s=shoes&qid=1234862319&sr=1-71

Bei Bike-Discount für 79,-

WERBUNG ENDE


----------



## taxifolia (17. Februar 2009)

..oder war es vielleicht umgekehrt, Herr Plagiator maximus 

taxi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. Februar 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ..oder war es vielleicht umgekehrt, Herr Plagiator maximus
> 
> taxi


 
Hm, kann nicht sein. Hoerman und ich haben die Farbkombination grün/weiß/braun erfunden. Leider haben wir uns die Rechte an den Farben nicht schützen lassen. Sonst würde ich jetzt dafür sorgen, dass:
Schnee gelb ist! [ Obwohl...?]
Bäume - blau
Blätter - Orange

Das sind ja die MALOJA-Farben ´09, da kann der Wald sich ja wohl mal anpassen 


Uups: hab mich grad selbst erschrocken was für geistige Exkremente zustandekommen, wenn man nicht ausgelastet ist.


----------



## taifun (17. Februar 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hm, kann nicht sein. Hoerman und ich haben die Farbkombination grün/weiß/braun erfunden. Leider haben wir uns die Rechte an den Farben nicht schützen lassen. Sonst würde ich jetzt dafür sorgen, dass:
> Schnee gelb ist! [ Obwohl...?]
> Bäume - blau
> Blätter - Orange
> ...



Habt ihr nichts zu tun????

ach so  barbie...lass Dir gutes Wetter schenken


----------



## schappi (17. Februar 2009)

Ich sitze gerade in meinem Büro und schaue sehnsüchtig auf den sonnigen und tief verschneiten Deister


----------



## Jennfa (17. Februar 2009)

Immerhin siehst du den Deister ...ich kann bis zum Ihmezentrum gucken und zwar den gaaaaaanzen Tag lang, da ich in den letzten Zügen meiner Abschlussarbeit stecke .
Dazu warte ich hier schon seit Tagen auf die weiche Feder, um mal die Pike zu testen...Naja solange in 2 Wochen das Wetter richtung Frühling geht iss alles gut!  

Grüße Jenna


----------



## Homer_Simplon (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo Tom,
von mir auch alles Gute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (17. Februar 2009)

Auch von mir 

Wie meinten die das, du  Barbie immer ähnlicher aussiehst? Wegen deiner vielen OP´s.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. Februar 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Immerhin siehst du den Deister ...ich kann bis zum Ihmezentrum gucken und zwar den gaaaaaanzen Tag lang, da ich in den letzten Zügen meiner Abschlussarbeit stecke .
> Dazu warte ich hier schon seit Tagen auf die weiche Feder, um mal die Pike zu testen...Naja solange in 2 Wochen das Wetter richtung Frühling geht iss alles gut!
> 
> Grüße Jenna


 
Dann haben wir ja den gleichen Ausblick
Füher hatte ich wenigstens ein Büro im 6. Stock und konnte durch die Gasse Ihmezentrum und die "3 warmen Brüder" den Deister sehen


----------



## schappi (17. Februar 2009)

Hier der augenblickliche Blick aus meinem Arbeitszimmer:








Wie soll man da konzentriert arbeiten können 
Dann besser ein Zellengitter wie bei Taxi


----------



## taxifolia (17. Februar 2009)

...Oh Du Dödel Du, das ist nicht mein Arbeitszimmer 

Und hinsichtlich homer schon wieder einen Kollateralschaden angerichtet: 
Im Internet zu sehen: Beim Doping erwischt MIT neuem Cabrio von dem die Frau nichts weiß- so jetzt ist es raus !
Dank schappi darf homer nun nicht mehr mit uns Rad fahren- danke.


taxi


----------



## Barbie SHG (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute, 
vielen vielen DAnk für die netten Glückwünsche.

Ich sitze gerade mit DHF bei immer intensiver werdenden Auswanderungsplänen
Sein Finger befindet sich gerade auf den Rocky Mountains.....
Mal schauen wo das heute noch so hinführt...
Prost
Grüßle Tom


----------



## exto (18. Februar 2009)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich hab nur mal gaaaanz schnell die letzte Seite ueberflogen und gelesen, dass es um Ausblicke geht...

Ich will - das muesst ihr mir glauben - niemanden aergern, aber das hier ist der Ausblick, der sich mir momentan aus der eingangstuer unserer Huette auf Ko Tao bietet (leider getreht, also Kopf kippen ):





So sieht's dann aus, wenn man unten ist:





Das Ganze hier ist so verf'ckt geil hier, dass man es nur sehr, sehr schwer in Worte fassen kann. Morgen werden wir zwei huebschen mal ein bisschen auf die Adrenalin-Tube druecken, uns ein Kanu Mieten um auf die andere Inselseite zum Schnorcheln zu fahren. Die Bucht, die wir anpeilen traegt den vertraeumten Namen "Shark Bay", und dass nicht von ungefaehr 

Also, wenn ihr nixx mehr hoehren solltet.... 

Ansonsten: Bis bald im Wald !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcx (18. Februar 2009)

du machst mich doch grad ein wenig neidisch^^

viel spass beim schnorcheln!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. Februar 2009)

Von 30°C Außentemperatur nun wieder zu 30°C Innentemperatur unter Tage.

Hier gibt´s ne schöne Bildergalerie. Von den Deisterfreunden sind Scotty und Samy auf Bild 93 zu sehen.
http://bildgalerie.zgt.de/?em_gal=422&em_client=ta&em_tag=ta.sport_T8X87IM250642


----------



## Hitzi (18. Februar 2009)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> OK!
> Angemeldet für 2 Runden und  auch gleich für die challange!!!
> 
> @ downhillfaller + team3 : gleich mal Nägel mit Köpfen machen
> ...



Habe mich jetzt auch angemeldet. 

Was machst du denn ständig mit Erkältungen?? Wo warst du doch gleich St.Gr.fahrt???


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (18. Februar 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Habe mich jetzt auch angemeldet.
> 
> Was machst du denn ständig mit Erkältungen?? Wo warst du doch gleich St.Gr.fahrt???



Sauber! Dann sehen wir uns ja spätestens dort und zwar als PK!

St.Gr.... ja genau daher mitgebracht, aus B


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Februar 2009)

*hey leute !!!!!

hat denn keiner lust , mich nach saalbach zu  begleiten. 

von donnerstag bis sonntag 4 tage skilaufen bei über 50 cm feinstem frischgefallenem powder .


*


----------



## Saiklist (18. Februar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> *hey leute !!!!!
> 
> hat denn keiner lust , mich nach saalbach zu  begleiten.
> 
> ...



Lust schon...................., aber keine Zeit. Muß Samstag einen 82. Geburtstag feiern....

@alle: Evel und ich starten morgen um 14.30 Uhr am Waldkater zum Biken. Wer Lust hat ist gern gesehen.


----------



## Jennfa (18. Februar 2009)

Leider grad keine Zeit für nix . Bin froh wenn ich am Wochenende biken kann!!! Viel spaß im Powder und im Wald . Ich vermisse beides schon richtig !

Grüße Jenna


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Februar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> *hey leute !!!!!
> 
> hat denn keiner lust , mich nach saalbach zu  begleiten.
> 
> ...



nächste woche leute , nächste !!! nicht morgen .

also wer hat lust mal richtig schnee zu sehen ???


----------



## Phil81 (18. Februar 2009)

Moin!

So zurück von La Palma. Wer mal ne richtig fette Woche verbringen will dem kann ich La Palma nur ans Herz legen!
Von dem Grinsen im Gesicht werde ich noch ein paar Tage zehren


----------



## toschi (18. Februar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> *...**  hat denn keiner lust , mich nach saalbach zu  begleiten...*


Lust schon, nur keine Zeit, würde supergern mitkommen, zu schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (18. Februar 2009)

@phil . Du hast dir die beste Zeit für den Flug in die Sonne ausgesucht...das Wetter hier war nämlich total besch.... Ich bin ja sooooo neidisch, ich will mehr Bilder!!!

Grüße Jenna


----------



## Phil81 (18. Februar 2009)

Ja muss erstmal Bilder durchforsten habe reichlich gemacht. Aber leider keine Action. Nur beim durchschnaufen habe ich sie mal gezückt.

Bewegte Bilder derTrails von 2006 gibt es noch auf der Vertrider Page
Klick


----------



## heyho (19. Februar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nächste woche leute , nächste !!! nicht morgen .
> 
> also wer hat lust mal richtig schnee zu sehen ???



Hey hoerman,

ich will auch noch mal in den Schnee, verlängertes Wochenende find ich super. Schreib doch mal ne PM, was du geplant hast, vielleicht passts ja.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## heyho (19. Februar 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Ja muss erstmal Bilder durchforsten habe reichlich gemacht. Aber leider keine Action. Nur beim durchschnaufen habe ich sie mal gezückt.



Die Bilder möcht ich auch gerne sehen. Und wird es einen Bericht zum 901 von dir geben?

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Litza (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo ihr Lieben.Ich sitze gerade in der Schule und muss meine Facharbeit schreiben...Ein Thema wollte ich über Downhill und Freeride im Deister schreiben und über die Probleme mit den Förstern...Da ich im Winter kaum gefahren bin, wollt ich euch mal fragen, ob ihr in letzter Zeit von irgendwelchen Förstern, Wanderern oder anderen Leuten auf dieses Thema angesprochen wurdet. 

Grüße Lisa


----------



## taxifolia (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo Litza,

schreibst Du während des Unterrichts ???

Sieh mal in dem Thread Biken im Deister 1 und benutze die Suchfunktion.
Es gab einen NDR Bericht der hier 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQBzHQKB-wU&feature=PlayList&p=515DF01AD4A6BBD3&playnext=1&index=10"]YouTube - Markus.mpg[/ame]

angesehen werden kann.
Zur Zeit versuchen wir einen " Runden Tisch " zwischen den Gruppen zu initiieren, der Tisch ist zur Zeit allerdings noch sehr eckig.
Unser Chapter- Präsi schappi ( der Gelbe im Video)  erstellt zur Zeit eine Präsentation, vielleicht stellt er die zur Verfügung, dürfte hilfreich für Dich sein.
Roudy da tree hat auch verschiedene Zeitungsartikel als Bilder in seinem Benutzeralbum hinterlegt.

taxi


----------



## Hitzi (19. Februar 2009)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Sauber! Dann sehen wir uns ja spätestens dort und zwar als PK!
> 
> St.Gr.... ja genau daher mitgebracht, aus B



Nein, als KK


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (19. Februar 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Nein, als KK



Ja,ja, dachte ich mir schon, dass das von dir so kommt.....

Aber zu meinem Entsetzten, musste ich mir von meiner Frau doch sagen lassen, dass wir zu einer Hochzeit am 04.04. müssen.......
Boah total vergessen........ da war die Vorfreude auf einen Marathon doch größer.......
Also kann ich leider am 05.04. nicht das Deisterfreun.de Trikot tragen

Naja, kommt ja noch ein bisschen was von der c4mtb. Hoffe es klappt dann beim nächsten Rennen besser.

L-L-03


----------



## Litza (19. Februar 2009)

^^Achja..das Video..das hab ich auch im Fernsehn gesehen hab ich aber total vergessen..okay das ist eig auch schon alles was ich dafür brauche...
bin ja gespannt wie es im Sommer wird...im Moment sind die Förster ja ziemlich ruhig.

Grüüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danieLQ (19. Februar 2009)

huhu ... brauche ne VR nabe für 20mm Steckachse , 100 mm einbaulänge , für disc (kein centerlock) ... hat jemand noch zufällig eine über und würde sie mir verkaufen?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Februar 2009)

danieLQ schrieb:


> huhu ... brauche ne VR nabe für 20mm Steckachse , 100 mm einbaulänge , für disc (kein centerlock) ... hat jemand noch zufällig eine über und würde sie mir verkaufen?


 
Zuu spät, hab vor kurzem drei Stück ver-ebay-t


----------



## toschi (19. Februar 2009)

danieLQ schrieb:


> huhu ... brauche ne VR nabe für 20mm Steckachse , 100 mm einbaulänge , für disc (kein centerlock) ... hat jemand noch zufällig eine über und würde sie mir verkaufen?


Habe *die* letztens verspeicht, allerdings ohne Logo, günstig, aber sag mal 100mm , Breite ist doch normal immer 110mm oder?


----------



## danieLQ (19. Februar 2009)

son mist  meinte auch 110 mm einbaulänge .. sry .. ähm noch ne frage ... die gabel von mir hat postmount aufnahme ... gibs da bei den naben auch unterschiede zb. entweder für IS oder fuer postmount? oder is das egal?


----------



## Phil81 (19. Februar 2009)

Also zum 901 kann ich nicht wirklich viel schreiben. War mir zu klein und ich bin es auch nur ein kurzes Stück gefahren. Dafür konnte man schon ein 301 mit HS bestaunen. 






Mein Absoluter Favorit. Von 1930m auf 0m durch die Asche Felder des Südens.
Super Flowig und in der teilweise Knöcheltiefen Asche fährt es sich wie im Tiefschnee. Bei zu dichtem Auffahren oder unelegantem absteigen muss man sich die Haare danach einige male Waschen bis alles raus ist. 

Es ist auch echt unglaublich was ein Matsche Marrie in GG alles vom Boden hoch schleudert.


----------



## danieLQ (19. Februar 2009)

hui die is aber echt günstig  da feut sich mein nabenherz ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (19. Februar 2009)

danieLQ schrieb:


> ...oder is das egal?


 egal, passt an beide Aufnahmen, gab nur früher bei der Einführung der Scheibenbremse mal nen anderen Standart, wenn Deine Gabel nicht schon 15 Jahre alt ist wirds passen...


----------



## danieLQ (19. Februar 2009)

wunderbar dann bestell ich die .. ne 15 jahre ist sie wohl nich alt  dank dir


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Februar 2009)

Bin grade auf das hier gestoßen. Wäre das nicht was für uns? Als Wechseltrikot, wenn die Deisterfreun.de-Trikots durchgeschwitzt sind 
Johann

Edit: Ich meine: Kostenlose Trkots! Hallo!? Die Chance muss man doch nutzen, egal wie sie aussehen und was draufsteht


----------



## heyho (19. Februar 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Also zum 901 kann ich nicht wirklich viel schreiben. War mir zu klein und ich bin es auch nur ein kurzes Stück gefahren. Dafür konnte man schon ein 301 mit HS bestaunen.



Das war dann also ein 301 mit ISCG-Ösen? Da werden sich aber ein paar Leute freuen, dass es sowas gibt.



Phil81 schrieb:


> Mein Absoluter Favorit. Von 1930m auf 0m durch die Asche Felder des Südens.
> Super Flowig und in der teilweise Knöcheltiefen Asche fährt es sich wie im Tiefschnee. Bei zu dichtem Auffahren oder unelegantem absteigen muss man sich die Haare danach einige male Waschen bis alles raus ist.



Fääätt, sieht echt super aus da...

@danieLQ: Ich habe noch eine ungefahrene VR-Nabe für 20mm-Steckachse von Specialized. Kannst du für 20 Eur haben.


----------



## toschi (19. Februar 2009)

Och nöö, wo gibts denn noch was umsonst, und nicht mal geschenkt möchte ich die haben...


----------



## Phil81 (19. Februar 2009)

Also Johan mal ehrlich damit willst du doch nicht ernsthaft rumfahren.

Ja war ein 301 mit ISCG Aufnahme und einigen Spielereien was den Federweg angeht.






Trail unterhalb des Caldera Kamms 

Der Trail geht vom Roque de los Muchachos 2350m bis auf 0m runter. Was auf dem Bild wie ein Wanderweg aussieht ist auf edlichen Stellen gespickt mit Spitzkehren, Schlüsselstellen und dicken Brocken. Gebastel pur. 

Werde für den Trail noch einiges üben müssen. War für mich zu zur Zeit nur etwa zu 75 % Fahrbar. Besonders die Kehren die man auch im Vertrider Video sieht sind zum Schluss noch mal richtig spannend.

Also ich muss da definitiv noch mal hin. Am besten zum Ende der Saison wenn man noch nicht ganz raus ist.


----------



## Saiklist (19. Februar 2009)

kleiner Bericht aus dem Deister....

Ich war heute mit Evel im Deister. Berghoch und auf dem Kamm ließ es sich gut fahren, aber leider waren die Trails dank des Schnees nicht so flowig. Auf dem Frankweg haben wir im oberen Teil mehr geschnauft um vorwärts bergab zu kommen als beim hoch pedalieren....
Aber Spass hats trotzdem gemacht.

PS: Danke Evel für den Kaffee im Annaturm!

PS: Die Hammerschmidt funktioniert im Wald super, gerade wenn man mal in schwierigen Situationen den Gang wechseln muß...


----------



## marcx (19. Februar 2009)

ich find die bongobongos lustig


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Februar 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Bin grade auf das hier gestoßen. Wäre das nicht was für uns? Als Wechseltrikot, wenn die Deisterfreun.de-Trikots durchgeschwitzt sind
> Johann



deswegen hab ich 2 race-trikots bestellt 



SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Edit: Ich meine: Kostenlose Trkots! Hallo!? Die Chance muss man doch nutzen, egal wie sie aussehen und was draufsteht



naja, ich weiß ja nicht. also ich hab meinen stolz


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Februar 2009)

Ich bin doch armer Schüler!
Ich hab mir mal eins bestellt. Schlimmer als im Schrank vergammeln kanns ja nicht werden.

Wer fährt denn eigentlich so beim Stevens Marathon in Altenau am 23./24.5. mit? Hab eben meine Anmeldebestätigung für 35km bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Februar 2009)

·*05/04  Warm-Up Merxhausen (MA)*
·*26/04  Kami-Cup Barntrup (DH)*
·*02/05  Altstadtrennen Höxter (CC)*
·*24/05  Schäfer-Cup Dassel (MA)*
·*30/05  Kollerbeck (CC)*
·*20/06  Bergsprint Iburg (CC)*
·*16/08  3h von Detmold (MA)*
·*29/08  Downhill Merxhausen (DH)*
·*19/09  8h von Barntrup*


wir haben doch keine zeit  
da wir die challenge fahren


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Februar 2009)

Achja, ist ja auch an dem WE...


----------



## Jennfa (19. Februar 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Also Johan mal ehrlich damit willst du doch nicht ernsthaft rumfahren.



...dann sammeln wir lieber für dich Johann bevor du DAS Ding anziehst! 



Phil81 schrieb:


> Ja war ein 301 mit ISCG Aufnahme und einigen Spielereien was den Federweg angeht.



Aha, da bin ich ja mal gespannt was noch so kommt . 

Die weiche Feder ist daaaaaaaaaaa und eingebaut! Die Bürgersteigperformance iss schonmal top ...auf jeden Fall hab ich nen guten Sag hinbekommen...der Deister kann also am Wochenende mit mir rechnen, egal was kommt!!!

Grüße Jenna


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Februar 2009)

ich weiß ja nicht , wie´s in hannover aussieht, aber ...

hier in springe schneits seit 17.00 uhr ununterbrochen, 
und es liegen schon wieder gute 10 cm neuschnee. 

im deister ist schon seit letztem samstag ski-und-rodel-gut, und die skilifte laufen wieder.

also ich weiß ja nicht, ob das nach den erneuten schneefällen sinn macht, biken zu gehen  .

im deister liegen locker über dem ganzen eis 15 - 20 cm schnee , 
plus dem meter, der heute nacht runterkommt 


edith: dafür haben sie in österreich erneut ergiebige schneefälle bis montag angesagt 
noch nen guten 1/2 meter frischen powder 
dort unten kann´s bis nächsten donnerstag morgen durchschneien , und dann kommt hoerman 

http://saalbach.com/Wetteraktuell.95.0.html?L=0


----------



## Downhillfaller (19. Februar 2009)

dann brauchst du ja nicht mehr nach Saalbach


----------



## Jennfa (19. Februar 2009)

ach so ein Mist!!!


----------



## schappi (20. Februar 2009)

Kommt ihr am Sonntag um 11:0 Uhr zum BBW?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. Februar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht , wie´s in hannover aussieht, aber ...
> 
> hier in springe schneits seit 17.00 uhr ununterbrochen,
> und es liegen schon wieder gute 10 cm neuschnee. ...


 
Um die Ecke in Bredenbeck hat es zu der Zeit nur geregnet!


----------



## taxifolia (20. Februar 2009)

Am Sonntag kommt doch die ausländische Trailabschmeckervorgruppe, die wollen auf jeden Fall hier erscheinen, egal wie das Wetter wird ( sagt evel) - die können doch nicht allein fahren.
Auf jeden Fall wird es Sonntag unangenehm kalt und nass sein unsere  "Lieblingsmischung". 

 taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcx (20. Februar 2009)

deisterwetter


----------



## Jennfa (20. Februar 2009)

Alles andere wäre ja langweilig . Trockene Trails, wer will das schon...


----------



## Madeba (20. Februar 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Alles andere wäre ja langweilig . Trockene Trails, wer will das schon...



so auf Anhieb würde mir da jemand einfallen


----------



## Desert Rat (20. Februar 2009)

Moinsen,
wie ist denn derzeit der Stand im Deister? Schnee und Regen, oder sind einige Trails fahrbar? Wie sieht es z.B. in Wennigsen aus?
Wollt nur sichergehen, bevor ich die Strecke aus Bremen runterdonner und dann da aufn Schlitten umsatteln kann!


----------



## Rolem (21. Februar 2009)

Sacht ma, treibt sich einer von Euch Deisterfreunden bei der Salzkammerguttrophy rum? Spiele nämlich mit dem Gedanken mich dort noch anzumelden ...


----------



## schappi (21. Februar 2009)

Nee 
keiner von uns dabei
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (21. Februar 2009)

Findet morgen die Schnupper tour eigendlich statt? Sonst brauch ich mich nicht so früh aus dem Bett quälen.


----------



## taxifolia (21. Februar 2009)

Ja


----------



## Jennfa (21. Februar 2009)

Also ich werde wohl passen...es liegt noch viel Schnee, was an sich ja ok wäre, aber der ist so weich und angetaut, dass ich noch nicht mal wirklich hoch fahren konnte. Die Trails machen auch erst ab der Hälfte wirklich spaß und man freut sich schon richtig auf den immerhin besser zu befahrenden Matsch unten. Das ist kein Snowride und kein Matschride, das ist irgendwas undefinierbares dazwischen. Ich mach ja so einiges mit, aber nach der Fahrt heute war ich zum ersten Mal wirklich enttäuscht . Das einzig positive waren die warmen Temperaturen und die Pike von Phil an meinem Liteville . Vielleicht sieht es ja auf der anderen Seite besser aus als bei Grab und co....wüsche euch viiiiiiiel Spaß morgen!

Grüße Jenna


----------



## schappi (21. Februar 2009)

Und wie ist das Stahlfeder Gefühl mit der extra weichen Feder?
Besser als Luftfeder?


----------



## Jennfa (21. Februar 2009)

Stahlfeder rules!!!!


----------



## Madeba (21. Februar 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Vielleicht sieht es ja auf der anderen Seite besser aus als bei Grab und co....


zumindest für den Süntel gilt das nicht. Oberhalb von 200m üNN hat der Regen von gestern ganze Arbeit geleistet: wo ich am Donnerstag noch unter Schmerzen in den Eisrinnen der Fahrspuren biken konnte, war nur noch Eispampe. Direkt daneben 10-15cm hoher patschnasser Schnee.
Das war nicht schön.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Februar 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Stahlfeder rules!!!!



Hast du auch ein neues Laufrad mit Steckachse oder hat die Pike Schnellspanner Ausfallenden?


----------



## taifun (21. Februar 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Also ich werde wohl passen...es liegt noch viel Schnee, was an sich ja ok wäre, aber der ist so weich und angetaut, dass ich noch nicht mal wirklich hoch fahren konnte. Die Trails machen auch erst ab der Hälfte wirklich spaß und man freut sich schon richtig auf den immerhin besser zu befahrenden Matsch unten. Das ist kein Snowride und kein Matschride, das ist irgendwas undefinierbares dazwischen.
> 
> Grüße Jenna



Da stimme Dir leider zu Das einzige was davon zur Zeit hast,das immer alles abdampfen mußt....Bike;klamotten,sich selbst

Wer fährt morgen den nun 100% ??


----------



## Downhillfaller (21. Februar 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Hast du auch ein neues Laufrad mit Steckachse oder hat die Pike Schnellspanner Ausfallenden?



Pike hat Steckachse, Maxle 360 
Einige hier  wissen ja das ich die Pike der Fox vorgezogen habe 

Grüße
DHF


----------



## Jennfa (21. Februar 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Hast du auch ein neues Laufrad mit Steckachse oder hat die Pike Schnellspanner Ausfallenden?



Ich hab den "alten" Laufradsatz von Moritz übernommen: dt swiss 5.1 mit 240s OS Nabe für 20mm Steckachsen und da hab ich gedacht, dass sich das umrüsten auf Steckachse ja mal anbietet. Ansprechverhalten bei der Float (glaube 2007) war wirklich gut, aaaaaaaaber: die Gabel war doch sehr progressiv. Da fühlt sich die Pike (coil) doch anders an...irgendwie geht die wirklich gleichmäßig durch den gesamten Federweg und gibt schon mehr Federweg frei als meine Float. Noch ein paar Testfahrten machen und dann mal schauen. Klar, die neuen Luftfedergabeln sind auch schon richtig gut und viel leichter (aber teurer), aber ich wollte mal ne Stahlfeder testen. Ich habe natürlich keinen direkten Vergleich mit ner Pike air, oder einer neueren Luftfedergabel (Fox soll ja nicht mehr ganz so progressiv sein), aber ich denke mit Stahlfeder kann man mit der richtigen Feder echt nix falsch machen...schlechter wird sie auf jeden Fall nicht sein, nur sehr sehr schwer im Vergleich . 

Grüße Jenna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (22. Februar 2009)

Die beiden irren Liteviller sind morgen halb 11 bei mir, dann holen wir Taxi ab und sind um 11 am BBW. 
Ich hab heute auch ne Testfahrt gemacht, einmal den Raketentrail. War echt übelste Pampe, aber egal, der Mocker ist so weich das er spielend mit dem Schlauch abzuspülen geht. 
Nur Springen geht leider gar nicht, man bleibt einfach in den Absprüngen stecken.
Also egal, morgen is Sonntag und Sonntags wird Geländefahrrad gefahren, Pasta!!!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. Februar 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Also egal, morgen is Sonntag und Sonntags wird Geländefahrrad gefahren, Pasta!!!



Jawoll mein Guide


----------



## schappi (22. Februar 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Ich hab den "alten" Laufradsatz von Moritz übernommen: dt swiss 5.1 mit 240s OS Nabe für 20mm Steckachsen und da hab ich gedacht, dass sich das umrüsten auf Steckachse ja mal anbietet. Ansprechverhalten bei der Float (glaube 2007) war wirklich gut, aaaaaaaaber: die Gabel war doch sehr progressiv. Da fühlt sich die Pike (coil) doch anders an...irgendwie geht die wirklich gleichmäßig durch den gesamten Federweg und gibt schon mehr Federweg frei als meine Float. Noch ein paar Testfahrten machen und dann mal schauen. Klar, die neuen Luftfedergabeln sind auch schon richtig gut und viel leichter (aber teurer), aber ich wollte mal ne Stahlfeder testen. Ich habe natürlich keinen direkten Vergleich mit ner Pike air, oder einer neueren Luftfedergabel (Fox soll ja nicht mehr ganz so progressiv sein), aber ich denke mit Stahlfeder kann man mit der richtigen Feder echt nix falsch machen...schlechter wird sie auf jeden Fall nicht sein, nur sehr sehr schwer im Vergleich .
> 
> Grüße Jenna



ach was-
Um Extos Worte zu gebrauchen: Gewicht wird allgemein Überbewertet!
Es geht bei Endurotouren nichts über eine gute Stahlfedergabel
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## _Sync_ (22. Februar 2009)

Ich will auch mal wieder Biken, aber ich bin jetzt schon die zweite Woche krank 
So langsam stellt sich doch ein starkes Bedürftniss ein...


----------



## Scott-y (22. Februar 2009)

Ich hoffe bei mir wird meine Husten bald besser, denn nächste Woche habe ich frei und könnte biken gehen. Wenn das aber so bleibt muß ich passen.:kotz:


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. Februar 2009)

Es herrschten heute allerfeinste Bedingungen, staubtrockene Trails mit Grip ohne Ende und einem unerreichten Flow bei herrlicher Sonne und Temperaturen um die 20°C............ in Moab 
Hier im Deister war es eisig, matschig bei 3°C, Nieselregen, leichtem Gegenwind im knöcheltiefen Schneematsch aufm Kammweg der teilweise nur zu schieben ging. Deisterfreun.de Wetter 
Spaßig wars trotzdem


----------



## taxifolia (22. Februar 2009)

...ach, als die Füße schön nass waren, man den Weg vom Kamm bis Raketeneinstieg scheiben  mußte und die krämpfe auf dem letzten Stück, da konnte man sich das Biken schon abgewöhnen. Unsere ausländischen Deisterfreunde waren trotzdem begeistert ( klar, weil wir sonst zu Hause geblieben wären).

taxi


----------



## schappi (22. Februar 2009)

Als ich heute morgen aus dem Fenster blickte und nur grau und regen sah viel mir doch ganz spontan ein, daß ich doch noch unbedingt an meiner Buchhaltung arbeiten musste, und meine alte Arthritis beim Waten im Schnee - Wasser Gemisch wieder ausbrechen könnte. Daher habe ich beschlossen es euch Jungspunden zu überlassen den Guido zu machen.
Wieviel LV Jünger waren denn da?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taxifolia (22. Februar 2009)

Zwei LV- Jünger,"caneloni" und "ollo",  haben sich wacker geschlagen, die Bedingungen waren aber noch nie schlechter. Nach einmal Nienstedter Passtrail und Rakete ging nix mehr ( sogar evel wollte gern nach Hause).
Ein Käffchen am Nordmannturm haben wir auch genommen, evel musste fast allen Geld pumpen, kann ja keiner ahnen, dass der einkehren will. 

Gruß
taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (23. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich die ganze Knete wieder eingesammelt hab, kauf ich mir davon ne schöne Finca in Malle! 
Das war doch heute mal wieder der Beweis das man wirklich auch beim allerletzten Dreckswetter noch Biken kann, was für ein schöner Universalsport. 
Jetzt dürfte es auch keine Ausreden mehr geben. Man braucht dann nur noch zu erwähnen, weißt du noch, damals am 22.2.2009, da war es noch viel schlimmer als heute!


----------



## schappi (23. Februar 2009)

Mann, Mann 
Das war offensichtlich ein Abendteuer.
wenn ich zusamenfassen darft:
 ihr kamt schlammverkrustet, unterzuckert, von Krämpfen geschüttelt, mit erfrohrenen Füssen, bei Evel bis in die nächste Generation verschuldet aus dem Wald-- aber es hat Spass gemacht!!!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5618643&postcount=162
Man muss nicht Masochist sein um Deisterfreund zu werden, aber es hilft ungemein (s. E11 Tour oder DK³)


----------



## _Sync_ (23. Februar 2009)

So Projekt LED-Lampe ist einen kleinen Schritt weiter, die LED ist da.

Ich muss sagen, das Ding ist sowas von hell, das ist abartig.







Da läuft sie gerademal auf Nennleistung (350mA) und bis 700mA kann man sie bestromen...


----------



## Neartheabyss (23. Februar 2009)

stimmt das wetter war super beschissen und bergauf die wege zu sehr mit eis bezogen, wirklich nett fahren konnte ich nur den unteren teil vom raketen trail u selbst wah der boden sehr tief. somit habe ich mein neues bike halt einfach mal in matsch gepackt,

mal schauen was der nächste sonntag sagt, will sonne


----------



## Evel Knievel (24. Februar 2009)

Sag mal Sync, baust du wirklich ne Lampe zusammen?
Für mich sehen deine Gerätschaften eher aus als würdest du den ersten bemannten Flug zum Jupiter in Angriff nehmen???


----------



## Saiklist (24. Februar 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Sag mal Sync, baust du wirklich ne Lampe zusammen?
> Für mich sehen deine Gerätschaften eher aus als würdest du den ersten bemannten Flug zum Jupiter in Angriff nehmen???



Evel erinnerst Du Dich noch?

Bei den IM´s von der Stasi standen auch immer solche Geräte im Keller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,
heute Morgen hat mich Herr Meier- Everloh von der Waldbesitzergemeinschaft Benther Berg angerufen.
Am 13.3.09 von 9:00 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr findet im Benthet Berg eine Aktion Sauberer Wald (eine Müllsammelaktion) der umliegenden Kindergärten und Grundschulen des Benther Berges statt. Die Aktion wird von den Schulen und Kindergärten durchgeführt und der Waldbesitzergemeinschaft organisatorisch betreut. Dazu kommen Leute von der Region, die Lokalpresse und Politiker.
Treffen ca 9:00 Uhr in Benthe auf dem Parkplatz ehm. Benther Berg Terassen.
Ende so gegen 11:00 Uhr.
Herr Meier -Everloh lädt hierzu alle Mountainbiker (ohne Bike) ein bei dieser Gelegenheit Flagge zu zeigen und mit Presse, Region und Politik Konakte zu pflegen.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Madeba (24. Februar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Treffen ca 9:00 Uhr in Benthe auf dem Parkplatz ehm. Benther Berg Terassen.
> Ende so gegen 11:00 Uhr.


Freitag vormittag 
da müssen dann wohl die Studenten unter uns ran 
wenn sie dann schon wach sind


----------



## taxifolia (24. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen ! 

..oder die Freiberufler und Selbstständigen.

Den Termin hatte er schon einmal annonciert, ich weiß nur nicht mehr wann das war, damals hieß es aber 10:00 Uhr, wird sich wohl geändert haben.

Ich werde jedenfalls hingehen, mein schlabberiges deister- freun.de- Shirt tragen, das Rad mitnehmen ! und mit den Rotzlöffeln ( ich meine die Kinder ) Müll sammeln. 
Am Freitag, den 13. Müll sammeln ist mein Liebstes !

Ich hoffe ich bin nicht allein da !  

taxi

p.s.: Kann man an eine alte octalink xt Schaltung tatsächlich keine Kettenführung anbringen ?


----------



## Phil81 (24. Februar 2009)

Also mit Rad könnte ich es vor der Arbeit vieleicht schaffen. Wenn räder expliziet unerwünscht sind eher nicht.


----------



## schappi (24. Februar 2009)

Räder sind nicht expiliziet unerwünscht!
Es soll nur keine Biker Demo mit FF und 661 werden


----------



## marcx (24. Februar 2009)

Argh.. Ich bin zu der Zeit noch in Celle an der LFS auf Lehrgang, sonst wäre ich meinen studentischen Pflichten nachgekommen..


----------



## _Sync_ (24. Februar 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Sag mal Sync, baust du wirklich ne Lampe zusammen?
> Für mich sehen deine Gerätschaften eher aus als würdest du den ersten bemannten Flug zum Jupiter in Angriff nehmen???



Der bemannte Jupiterflug ist nur ein Nebenprojekt...

Jetzt muss ich "nurnoch" schauen, dass ich den Buck-Converter vernünftig hinbekomme und ein Gehäuse fertigen kann, dann kann das Ding auf die Piste...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Februar 2009)

_Sync_ schrieb:


> Der bemannte Jupiterflug ist nur ein Nebenprojekt...
> 
> Jetzt muss ich "nur noch" schauen, dass ich den Buck-Converter vernünftig hinbekomme und ein Gehäuse fertigen kann, dann kann das Ding auf die Piste...


 
Geniale Gehäuse gab es in einem der Lampen-Threads.
Was für eine Glühlampe ist das denn, die mit nur 700mA läuft?
Cree Q5 oder Seoul P4?
Meine P7 [4x P4) nimmt immerhin 2800mA !! und macht im vergleich [Bergwerk] zu mach anderen *richtig* Licht 

Hoffentlich ist es bald wieder mal trocken genug Abends zu radeln.
*ODER ÜBERHAUPT MAL WIEDER ZU RADELN*


----------



## marcx (24. Februar 2009)

wenn ich nicht völlig daneben liege handelt es sich um eine diode und nicht um eine drahtheizung^^


----------



## Saiklist (24. Februar 2009)

@ alle Deisterfreunde


Das Deisterfreunde Mustertrikot und Freerideshirt sind bei uns eingetroffen.
Beides hat Größe L. 
Anschauen , anprobieren...

Grüße Tommy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (24. Februar 2009)

N-E-I-N, das gibt es nicht. Mach doch mal ein Bild- hechel, hechel 

taxi


----------



## marcx (24. Februar 2009)

Hörst du die Rufe? Das ist das Volk, es will Bilder sehen!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Februar 2009)

marcx schrieb:


> wenn ich nicht völlig daneben liege handelt es sich um eine diode und nicht um eine drahtheizung^^


 
Schon klar, aber 350mA ist gegenüber 2800mA nur "glühen" 
Die Q5 <=> P4 hatte ich im Bergwerk als Taschenlampe Lenker.
Mit dem Microreflektor der Taschenlampe gab es schon ausreichend Licht aber die P7 stellte das in den Schatten.

Wenn ich dann mal Zeit und Lust habe um die kleinen Provisorien und Unzulänglichkeiten abzustellen, gibt das noch ´ne tolle Lampe.

Aber die Liste ist lang:

KSQ - Wirkungsgrad schlecht
Schalter - provisorisch
Helmhalter - wackelt
Akkuhülle - fehlt noch
BP945 - Schutzschaltung "zickt"


----------



## _Sync_ (24. Februar 2009)

Würde im Dateinamen stehen, ist eine Cree MC-E... 
Bis 700mA gehts, aber mit Linse oder Reflektor sollte das ganze schön hell werden.

Beim Gehäuse bin ich noch am überlegen, ob ich entweder so einen Reflektor von DealExtreme nutze oder mir da selber was mit Linse baue..

Die P7 hat auch nur 700 Lumen typisch, also sollte die MC-E da schon in relative Nähe kommen...


----------



## Saiklist (24. Februar 2009)

hier die Bilder...

Das Logo auf der Brust ist meiner Meinung nacfh zu tief. Im endgültigen Druck würde ich es höher setzen.


----------



## taxifolia (24. Februar 2009)

..ganz Deiner Meinung. Und wenn ,man das Freerideshirt in seine slimfit Trägerradhosen stopft, sieht man das Logo gar nicht mehr. 
Beim race Teil ist es auch nah am Ar..., oder ? Egal, hat ja keiner bestellt.

taxi


----------



## Neartheabyss (24. Februar 2009)

sorry aber ist bei den trikots das firmenlogo immer drauf ?


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Februar 2009)

Neartheabyss schrieb:


> sorry aber ist bei den trikots das firmenlogo immer drauf ?


 
na klar, warum auch nicht. 
tommy und roman haben uns sehr unterstützt bei der trikotgeschichte. 
ohne sie wären wir nicht so weit, und außerdem war das unsere idee als "dankeschön" .

außerdem find ich die trikots richtig geil


----------



## schappi (24. Februar 2009)

Ja, aber das Logo muss höher!
Ansonsten finde ich sie sehr nett
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (24. Februar 2009)

Logo muss echt höher.

Firmenschriftzug finde ich auch nicht so pralle aber das wusste nan ja vorher.


----------



## Saiklist (24. Februar 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Logo muss echt höher.
> 
> Firmenschriftzug finde ich auch nicht so pralle aber das wusste nan ja vorher.



 vielen Dank...


----------



## Phil81 (24. Februar 2009)

He Kritik darf doch wohl geäussert werden. Ich persönlich finde Firmenlogos im Hobbybereich halt nicht so doll. Das hat jetzt mal nichts damit zu tun was oder wen das Logo darstellt. Gleiches gilt halt für dir andere Schulterseite auch.

Aber es ist halt immer einfach am Design rum zu mäkeln wenn man selber nichts dazu beigetragen hat. Deswegen bin ich jetzt auch lieber still.


----------



## marcx (24. Februar 2009)

ayayayyy! Lecker lecker. Da freu ich mich doch auf meine 2 Race-Trikots 

Das Logo müsste echt noch höher, perfekte Brustposition geht aber wohl nicht wegen dem Reißverschluss oder?

Ach und mit Werbung für nen guten Laden fahre ich auch gerne rum 
Vielen Dank fürs Bildermachen!


----------



## Saiklist (24. Februar 2009)

marcx schrieb:


> ayayayyy! Lecker lecker. Da freu ich mich doch auf meine 2 Race-Trikots
> 
> Das Logo müsste echt noch höher, perfekte Brustposition geht aber wohl nicht wegen dem Reißverschluss oder?
> 
> ...



Danke


Die Logos auf der Brust kommen höher, Roudy und Hoerman waren da und wir haben einstimmig die endgültige Version besprochen.

Ps: das Firmenlogo war das Dankeschön für ein paar Stunden Arbeit.


----------



## marcx (24. Februar 2009)

Hatten wir die schon?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k218/a10250/race-short-braun-weiss.html

Wäre ne Alternative zur ausverkauften Sternchenhose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (24. Februar 2009)

Neartheabyss schrieb:


> sorry aber ist bei den trikots das firmenlogo immer drauf ?



War aber auch so in den Entwürfen zu sehen. Finde Werbung generell ( nichts gegen saikls ) auch nicht so doll. 

Diese Büx könnte auch passen .

http://www.boc24.de/epages/bicycles...atID=351000021&articlePaging=5&ProdPerPage=20

Habe eine bestellt in M, Werbung wird abgefle  xt  hoffentlich bleibt kein Loch wie bei einem Lacoste Polo von dem ich das Krokodil abgepellt habe

taxi


----------



## taifun (24. Februar 2009)

Stört euch doch nicht am Schriftzug...genießt das Logo
Danke an Thommy und Roman,sieht schon mal top aus.

Fahre sonst auch mit Sponsor,also störts nicht.


----------



## Jennfa (24. Februar 2009)

Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf mein Racetrikot! Werbung finde ich sonst auch meist blöde, da oft zu bunt oder nicht schön umgesetzt. Mir gefällt der Schriftzug von Saikls hier aber sehr gut und dass ich zu den Deisterfreunden gehöre darf/soll auch jeder sehen! Habt ihr gut gemacht . 

Grüße Jenna


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Februar 2009)

Saiklist schrieb:


> Die Logos auf der Brust kommen höher, Roudy und Hoerman waren da und wir haben einstimmig die endgültige Version besprochen.
> 
> Ps: das Firmenlogo war das Dankeschön für ein paar Stunden Arbeit.



hallo deisterfreun.de , 

wie tommy schon geschrieben hat, waren roudy und ich heute dort, und wir haben mit tommy und roman die endgültige version festgelegt. 
beim freeridetrikot kommt das logo ca. 8 cm höher. also brustbereich. 
beim racetrikot kommt es direkt an den reissverschluss dran. 

jetzt nochmal zu saikls. 

wie auch schon geschrieben, haben uns tommy und roman sehr bei der arbeit und auch mit ihrer erfahrung unterstützt.
alleine hätten wir das so wohl nicht hinbekommen. 
als dankeschön dafür haben wir ihr logo mit auf die trikots genommen.
das war keine bedingung , aber wir haben das nur als gerecht angesehen. 
eigentlich müsste das logo von roudy´s neffen ronny auch mit drauf, da er das deisterfreun.de-logo für uns entworfen/designt hat. 

schaut euch die trikots einfach an. in natura sehen die trikots noch besser als auf den fotos aus. 

p.s. 
meckern ist immer einfach. aber roudy und ich haben ne menge zeit und freizeit geopfert, um aus einer idee wirklichkeit werden zu lassen. 
und der schriftzug saikls stellt für den nichtkundigen nicht sofort werbung da. 

*anstatt zu meckern, könnt ihr ruhig mal allen beteiligten ein "dankeschön " sagen* 

so habe fertig 

hoerman


----------



## taxifolia (24. Februar 2009)

...diese hab ich gemeint

http://www.boc24.de/epages/bicycles...atID=351000021&articlePaging=5&ProdPerPage=20

taxi


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (24. Februar 2009)

@ trikots : EINFACH SCHICK!!!!!!!!!!
Mir gefällt das saikls LOGO auf UNSEREM Trikot!!!!!!!!!!

Wer meckert??, WARUM?? War doch von vornherein klar, dass SAIKLS mit auf dem Trikot steht.
Ich glaube das Bestellen war freiwillig.... Ich habe auf jeden Fall freiwillig mit SAIKLS Logo bestellt, da mir die Trikots auf Anhieb zugesagt haben.

Ich freue mich auf die Trikots. Danke an ALLE die daran mitgewirkt haben!
Ich jedenfalls bin nur Genießer, da ich keinen Handschlag tun musste um an einen Deisterfreun.de zu kommen.

Gruss an ALLE

L-L-03


----------



## pebblesathome (24. Februar 2009)

hi leute,
auch von mir ein dickes LOB an die macher der deisterfreun.de

sieht geil aus, ist super gemacht, irrer preis, genialer support 

DANK an ALLE mitwirkende.

gruß
pebbles


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Februar 2009)

Die Trikots sind echt gut geworden!
Vielen Dank an alle Desingner/Produzenten/Helfer! 
Ich freu mich schon auf die sonnigen Sonntage, wenn wieder 20 Leute gemütlich die Forstwege hochkurbeln. Aber diesmal alle in grün-weiß! 
Ich finds echt super, dass wir jetzt diese Trikots haben!

Johann


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Februar 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ..ganz Deiner Meinung. Und wenn ,man das Freerideshirt in seine slimfit Trägerradhosen stopft, sieht man das Logo gar nicht mehr.
> Beim race Teil ist es auch nah am Ar..., oder ? Egal, hat ja keiner bestellt.
> 
> taxi



?? Wir  müssen doch mal zusammen ins Schwimmbad. Wo dein A.... sitzt würde mich jetzt doch mal interessieren 



Neartheabyss schrieb:


> sorry aber ist bei den trikots das firmenlogo immer drauf ?


...ja, wie Hoermann schon sagte. Außer, "du" wölltest die üblichen 90,- Euro abdrücken. Es ist ja weniger ein "SPONSOR" sondern viel mehr ein Laden mit Stil und Leuten die die gleiche "Macke" haben. 
Man(n) bedenke, an dem Trikot verdient niemand auch nur 0,01  !!!



schappi schrieb:


> Ja, aber das Logo muss höher!
> Ansonsten finde ich sie sehr nett
> Gruß
> Schappi



SCHAPPI !!!!
...sehr nett... 
etwas mehr Euphorie bitte!



Phil81 schrieb:


> Logo muss echt höher.
> 
> Firmenschriftzug finde ich auch nicht so pralle aber das wusste man ja vorher.



Es ist ja, wie du weißt nicht irgendwer, den wir benennen. Die völlig induskutable Alternative wäre ein 4-farblogo "Made by www.Esjod.de" oder >75,-  gewesen
Wir hätten übrigens noch 9-12 weitere Firmennamen, die den Sparpreis weiter reduziert hätten, gehabt.
Haben uns aber für "Stil" und Design entschieden.



Phil81 schrieb:


> He Kritik darf doch wohl geäussert werden. Ich persönlich finde Firmenlogos im Hobbybereich halt nicht so doll. Das hat jetzt mal nichts damit zu tun was oder wen das Logo darstellt. Gleiches gilt halt für dir andere Schulterseite auch.
> 
> Aber es ist halt immer einfach am Design rum zu mäkeln wenn man selber nichts dazu beigetragen hat. Deswegen bin ich jetzt auch lieber still.



Kritik ist nicht nur erwünscht, sonder wichtig.
Menschen die wortlos alles toll finden, was Ihnen vorgesetzt wird sind...irgendwie langweilig.
Fahrt einfach mal zu Saikls erlebt, den Laden und den Service und freut euch auf die Trikot und den Frühling.



marcx schrieb:


> ayayayyy! Lecker lecker. Da freu ich mich doch auf meine 2 Race-Trikots
> 
> Das Logo müsste echt noch höher, perfekte Brustposition geht aber wohl nicht wegen dem Reißverschluss oder?
> 
> ...



Korrekt, es sind nur Trikots zur Bemusterung.
Das Logo kommt, solange es nicht mit dem Reißverschluss kollidiert höher, die Brauntöne werden noch angeglichen.



pebblesathome schrieb:


> hi leute,
> auch von mir ein dickes LOB an die macher der deisterfreun.de
> 
> sieht geil aus, ist super gemacht, irrer preis, genialer support
> ...



DAS lasse ich mal so stehen........
Ach so, nochwas ....
Das Freeride-Muster ist Größe "L"
Breite unter der Achsel 56 cm
Länge hinten gesamt 74 cm
Breite von Bündchen zu Bündchen 162 cm

Das Kurzarm-Muster in Größe "L"
Breite unter der Achsel 52 cm
Länge hinten gesamt 72 cm
Breite von Bündchen zu Bündchen 82 cm

Fahrt ruhig nachmal rum und schaut euch um.
Falls jemand zum Trikot noch die ein oder andere Hose, ein MERIDA 96 oder so mitnimmt [ gegen Bezahlung] ist mit wenig Gegenwehr zu rechnen!

Still to come:.....



Homepage.....
Büro-Kaffee Becher
Mousepad
Aufkleber
Weizenbierglas
Stringtanga


----------



## Downhillfaller (24. Februar 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> [*]Stringtanga
> [/LIST]


haben wollen in XXS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (24. Februar 2009)

so gebe ich auch mal meinen senf ab 
find sie  spitze ob mit oder ohne werbung 
wann kann ich meine abholen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Februar 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> haben wollen in XXS



gebucht


----------



## schappi (24. Februar 2009)

Wo gibts hier Stringtangas?
Ahhh Cherie
kratz misch, beiss misch, sagg Tigger zu misch!


Grosses Lob an Hoerman, Roudy, Saklist, den Designer und Roman!!
Klasse Leistung, tolles Styling, super Organisation.
nach dem das jetzt so gut geklappt, hat wollen wir jetzt natürlich jedes Jahr ein neues Deisterfreun.de Trikot in der Trendfarben (und Styling) des Jahres.
Das is ja woll klar jetzt.
Die werden sich dann zu Sammelstücken ala Fabergé Eiern entwicken und wenn ich sie dann in 15 Jahren bei Christies versteigern lasse,(mit dem Autogramm des Orgateams natürlich) werde ich mir davon die Finka auf Malle leisten können und jeden Tag von Ende Oktober bis Anfang Mai bei gutem Wetter biken können.

Also Jungs weiter so, meine Altersversorgung liegt in euren Händen!!

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## toschi (25. Februar 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...Kritik ist nicht nur erwünscht, sonder wichtig.
> Menschen die wortlos alles toll finden, was Ihnen vorgesetzt wird sind...irgendwie langweilig...


Jetzt ist alles gesagt und ich bin der Langweiler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, hmm, so ist das wohl wenn man zu langsam ist...

Werbung stört mich nicht, Logo kommt höher, Farben gefallen, ich komme mit Größe L (FR) klar, die Hose würde mir dazu am besten gefallen, gibts aber bestimmt nicht mehr in L, schade.
Sonst allet jut.
Danke, danke, danke 

Vielleicht können wir ja auch Hosen als Sammelbestellung ordern, ich wäre bis max. 60 dabei...

Gruss toschi


----------



## Evel Knievel (25. Februar 2009)

Die Trikots sehen wirklich gut aus!
Aber das Logo MUSSSSS wirklich unbedingt auf Brusthöhe, sonst bekommt der Biker 3 Zoll breite Reifen wenn ich am Annaturm mal ein Stück Kuchen esse!


----------



## Madeba (25. Februar 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> ...sonst bekommt der Biker 3 Zoll breite Reifen wenn ich am Annaturm mal ein Stück Kuchen esse!





nicht schlecht, Euer Ehren ! 

Ich hab zwar kein Trikot bestellt, finde sie aber trotzdem klasse


----------



## schappi (25. Februar 2009)

Wenn euch das Wetter hier vom Biken abhält (ausser Evel Taxi und Homer) dann schaut euch mal die Bilder an, die Varadero geschickt hat so sieht es zur Zeit in Salzburg aus:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3035/3300057809_a2190f70c3_b.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3480/3306278171_2649ee2efa_b.jpg








Und am Wochenende soll es Tauen und Regnen, da müssen die Dächer abgeschaufelt werden, damit sie nicht zusammenbrechen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## matzinski (25. Februar 2009)

... top Trikots, mich stört das saikls-logo überhaupt nicht, sieht sogar gut aus, finde ich. Danke für den Einsatz aller Beteiligten. 

@roudy: Ich bestell' denn auch schon mal 'nen Stringtanga. Bin schon gespannt, wie ihr die logos da drauf plaziert.


----------



## schappi (25. Februar 2009)

WG passender Hose würde ich Maloja bevorzugen, weil das die einzigen FR Hosen sind die bei mir nicht rutschen und perfekt passen.
Die Farben müssten sich auch bei Maloya wiederfinden lassen.
Tommy kannst du da nicht etwas anbieten?
Da würden bestimmt auch noch einmal 2-3 Dutzend zusammenkommen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saiklist (25. Februar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> WG passender Hose würde ich Maloya bevorzugen, weil das die einzigen FR Hosen sind die bei mir nicht rutschen und perfekt passen.
> Die Farben müssten sich auch bei Maloya wiederfinden lassen.
> Tommy kannst du da nicht etwas anbieten?
> Da würden bestimmt auch noch einmal 2-3 Dutzend zusammenkommen.
> ...



Hallo Schappi,

hier meine Maloja Vorschläge. Hosen sind teilweise bei uns im Geschäft und auch bestellbar. 
Preise liegen zwischen 60 und 95 Euro, wobei sich über einen Deisterfreunde Rabatt reden läßt
Die Maloja Hosen gibt es in der Farbe Wood und das paßt sehr gut zum Trikot.


----------



## Phil81 (25. Februar 2009)

Zum Thema nicht rutschende Hosen kann ich nur SpaceJunks empfelen.
Der Schneidert dir das Ding auf Maß.

Die Internet Seite ist jedoch jetzt mal nicht so aussagekräftig.
Ausserdem "Made in Hannover Linden"


----------



## schappi (25. Februar 2009)

Die modelle Teak, Challenger und Stone gefallen mir so auf den 1. Blick gut. Welche hast du denn im Laden?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taifun (25. Februar 2009)

Saiklist schrieb:


> Hallo Schappi,
> 
> hier meine Maloja Vorschläge. Hosen sind teilweise bei uns im Geschäft und auch bestellbar.
> Preise liegen zwischen 60 und 95 Euro, wobei sich über einen Deisterfreunde Rabatt reden läßt
> ...



Thommy welche davon sind mit Einsatz (Sitzpolster)?außer der Dash?

gruß Alex


----------



## Jennfa (25. Februar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Wenn euch das Wetter hier vom Biken abhält (ausser Evel Taxi und Homer) dann schaut euch mal die Bilder an, die Varadero geschickt hat so sieht es zur Zeit in Salzburg aus




...manchmal ist es doch ganz schön in Norddeutschland zu wohnen . Also ich war bisher jede Woche diesen Winter im Deister .

Grüße Jenna


----------



## schappi (25. Februar 2009)

Papropos Biken,
ich weiß schon garnicht mehr von welcher Seite man aufs Bike steigt, so lange bin ich schon nicht mehr gefahren,
Sonntag ist die Vorhersage trocken. wer hat Lust am Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr an der Laube? Alternativ wäre noch 11:00 Uhr BBW
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (25. Februar 2009)

Hier noch ein Bericht über die Schneelage in Salzburg, die wissen schon garnicht mehr wohin mit dem Zeug:
http://ondemand.orf.at/bheute/player.php?id=sbg&day=2009-02-24&offset=00:02:47


----------



## Saiklist (25. Februar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Die modelle Teak, Challenger und Stone gefallen mir so auf den 1. Blick gut. Welche hast du denn im Laden?
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi



wir baben von allen Modellen ein Sample da. Nicht immer in Wood aber um sich die Verarbeitung anzuschauen reichts...

Zum Biken finde ich die ROCK am besten. Die hat reißfestes Material und an verschiedenen Stellen elastisches Material eingesetzt.
Schau sie Dir einfach an.



> Thommy welche davon sind mit Einsatz (Sitzpolster)?außer der Dash?
> 
> gruß Alex



bei Maloja heben die Freeride Hosen nie einen einsatz, aber wir haben spezielle Unterhosen mit einsatz da. Ich fahr die auch so...


----------



## taifun (25. Februar 2009)

Saiklist schrieb:


> bei Maloja heben die Freeride Hosen nie einen einsatz, aber wir haben spezielle Unterhosen mit einsatz da. Ich fahr die auch so...



Du hast ja auch Hornhaut am Popo...


----------



## Madeba (25. Februar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> wer hat Lust am Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr an der Laube?


icke


----------



## lakekeman (25. Februar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> wer hat Lust am Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr an der Laube?



Wir wollten Sonntag auch los, von daher würde das gut passen


----------



## matzinski (25. Februar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> wer hat Lust am Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr an der Laube?
> Gruß
> Schappi


 Lust hätte ich auch. Wie sind die Bedingungen? Ist schon alles abgetaut?  Man könnte sich ja auch schon früher in Sorsum am Sportplatz treffen.

matze


----------



## _Sync_ (25. Februar 2009)

Ich wäre auch dabei wenn die Bedingungen stimmen...


----------



## lakekeman (25. Februar 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wie sind die Bedingungen? Ist schon alles abgetaut?



Wir waren gestern unterwegs, da konnte man schon zum Grab und Farn hochkurbeln, kein Schnee mehr. Erst ab dort hoch zum Kamm war noch etwas matschiges Eis. Ich denke das sollte bis dahin dann komplett weg sein. Trails waren natürlich matschig, also sehr gute Bedingungen


----------



## matzinski (25. Februar 2009)

prima, die Temperaturen steigen bis Sonntag laut Vorhersage ggf. bis über 10 Grad. Da kann man ja schon wieder Kurzarm fahren.


----------



## Jennfa (25. Februar 2009)

Das habe ich mir vor 2 Tagen auch schon gedacht...bei > 5°C krieg ich nen Hitzestau.  Deshalb hab ich mich auch für das Racetrikot von den Deisterfreunden entschieden. In lang würd ich eingehen! Meine Handschuhe sind mir jetzt auch schon zu warm, die ziehe ich nur noch zur Abfahrt an. Da brauch ich mal ein paar dünne mit laaaaaangen Fingern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (25. Februar 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Lust hätte ich auch. Wie sind die Bedingungen? Ist schon alles abgetaut?  Man könnte sich ja auch schon früher in Sorsum am Sportplatz treffen.
> 
> matze



Ja wir könnten uns schon um 10:15 in Sorsum am Sportplatz treffen und dann zusammen hochkurbeln.
Schappi


----------



## taifun (25. Februar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ja wir könnten uns schon um 10:15 in Sorsum am Sportplatz treffen und dann zusammen hochkurbeln.
> Schappi



Kommst über Bredenbeck Parkplatz und holst mich ab???


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Februar 2009)

hallo deisterfreun.de und freunde , 

wünsch euch viel spaß am wochenende im matsch. 

ich werd 4 fette powderdays mit 1 m neuschnee in saalbach-hinterglemm einlegen.

treibts nicht so dolle und tut euch nicht weh. 

bis montag 


hoerman


----------



## taifun (25. Februar 2009)

Dann viel spaß und lass deine Knochen auch heile.
Suche keine Lawine....sie findet dich..

gruß alex


----------



## matzinski (25. Februar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ja wir könnten uns schon um 10:15 in Sorsum am Sportplatz treffen und dann zusammen hochkurbeln.
> Schappi


paßt  machen wir so. Wenn's nicht in Strömen regnet, bin ich um 10:15 da. 

matze


----------



## matzinski (25. Februar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo deisterfreun.de und freunde ,
> 
> wünsch euch viel spaß am wochenende im matsch.
> 
> ...


bischen beneiden tu ich dich ja.  trotzdem viel Spaß


----------



## schappi (25. Februar 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Kommst über Bredenbeck Parkplatz und holst mich ab???



Matze und ich sind dann um 10:30 Uhr am Kniggeschen Forsthaus/ Frauenweg und picken dich auf,
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Februar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Matze und ich sind dann um 10:30 Uhr am Kniggeschen Forsthaus/ Frauenweg und picken dich auf,
> Schappi



Ich glaube, ich komme mal mit.
10:10 Haustür - 10:15 Parkplatz - 10:20 Knigge [und warten]


----------



## taxifolia (26. Februar 2009)

Am 20. 02. 2009 war ich bei einer Präsentation, bei der es um die Steigerung der touristischen Attraktivität des Deisters ging.
Es ging dabei ausschließlich umWanderer, neue Wege sollten nicht angelegt werden, lediglich eine neue Beschilderung in Form von angesprühten Bäumen oder kleinen Täfelchen.

Interessant debei ist aber, deswegen war ich dort,  dass auch die Wanderer die selben "Problembären" haben wie wir.
Artikel: http://epaper.deister-leine-zeitung.de/frames/elementframe.aspx?id=312044&type=2&q=

Die Stimmung war deutlich gegen die in wenig sachlicher Art vorgetragene Einzelstimme gerichtet.

Ein Zuhörer wollte, dass aufgrund des Anregung durch die Präsentation der Dialog gesucht wird---deja vu.

Ich hatte den Eindruck, und das kommt im Artikel durch, dass die "Problembären" mittlerweile als Hemmschuh der touristsichen Entwicklung des Deisters whrgenommen werden.


taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (26. Februar 2009)

MoinMoin!

Die Trikots sehen super aus. Hab sie gestern bei saikls gesehen. Prima!!

Ich muss schon wieder auf Reisen gehen. Gleicht geht's ab nach Berlin. 

Euch viel Spaß!!  Lena


----------



## schappi (26. Februar 2009)

Vor allem in deiner Lieblingsfarbe!
Und schon eines bestellt?


----------



## taifun (26. Februar 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich komme mal mit.
> 10:10 Haustür - 10:15 Parkplatz - 10:20 Knigge [und warten]



okay...irgendwo dazwischen treffe ich dich



schappi schrieb:


> Matze und ich sind dann um 10:30 Uhr am Kniggeschen Forsthaus/ Frauenweg und picken dich auf,
> Schappi



und ihr dann uns...


----------



## Loni (26. Februar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Vor allem in deiner Lieblingsfarbe!
> Und schon eines bestellt?



klaro, schon laaaaaaaaaaaaange


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. Februar 2009)

So, ich war auch endlich mal zum "Liveangucken" der Trikots bei Thomas, und möchte alle öffentlich loben die daran mitgearbeitet haben 

Allerdings konnte ich den XXS Stringtanga nicht testen , brauche wohl doch XXL, aber den hatte sich Schappi schon geschnappt 

Gruß
DHF


----------



## marcx (26. Februar 2009)

Ich hab grad mal mit der Bildbearbeitung gespielt, dabei herausgekommen ist folgendes:











(Die Logos sind einfach ein wenig höher gewandert, Farbkorrekturen hab ich jetzt mal nicht vorgenommen)

Grüße,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (27. Februar 2009)

Sonntag Morgen soll sogar die Sonne rauskommen!

Ich freu mich schon.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taifun (27. Februar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Sonntag Morgen soll sogar die Sonne rauskommen!
> 
> Ich freu mich schon.
> 
> ...



und bis zu 11 Grad warm sollen werden....kurze Hose ist angesagt


----------



## Saiklist (28. Februar 2009)

was haltet Ihr davon?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6OSBse3p6Q&feature=related"]YouTube - Red Bull Metro Ride, Budapest[/ame]

Evel, sprich mal mit der Üstra. Ich wollte schon immer mal im Hbf entgegengesetzt der Rolltreppe zur U-Bahn rein droppen....


----------



## 1Tintin (28. Februar 2009)

Halöle,
wer ist denn morgen, also am Sonntag im Deister.
Wird mal wieder Zeit mit dem training anzufangen!
(also kwasi ne nachdemwinterwiedereinsteigtour)

der Tintin


----------



## taifun (28. Februar 2009)

Also denke mal:
                    schappi
                    roudy
                    matzinski
                    lakekeman
                    Jennfa
                    taifun
                    ............wer noch?


----------



## Evel Knievel (28. Februar 2009)

@ Saiklist
Ich hatte mir das am Kröpcke wirklich schon mal überlegt die lange Rolltreppe runterzukacheln, aber der Auslauf ist sehr kurz. 5 Meter, dann knallste in den Kiosk!
@ Alle
Am Sonntag bin ich ab 12 am Grab, muß um 17 Uhr arbeiten. Das wird nach 2 Tagen Dauerregen bestimmt ne abartige Pampe sein, aber egal. Die Sonne scheint von oben und aus dem A.....! 2 stellige Gradzahlen sind schon mal super!
Bis denne!!!


----------



## 1Tintin (28. Februar 2009)

Also sehe ich das nun richtig, 11:00 an der Laube??

Fahre vom Waldkater aus hoch, noch jemand??

der Tintin


----------



## Jennfa (28. Februar 2009)

Wir sind so ab 10:20 am Parkplatz Waldkater. 11 Uhr dann Laube. Sync wollte glaub auch kommen, oder? Wetter wird ganz sicher gut morgen! Ich freu mich schon auf die Schlammschlacht !

Grüße Jennfa


----------



## Downhillfaller (28. Februar 2009)

Auslandsreporter Hoerman meldet Sonnenschein und 0 Grad bei besten Bedingungen aus dem Bikepark Leogang/Österreich auf Ski 
Die Lawinensuchhunde wurden noch nicht benötigt!

Gruß
DHF


----------



## _Sync_ (28. Februar 2009)

Yep, ich denke mal ich bin da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varadero (28. Februar 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Auslandsreporter Hoerman meldet Sonnenschein und 0 Grad bei besten Bedingungen aus dem Bikepark Leogang/Österreich auf Ski
> Die Lawinensuchhunde wurden noch nicht benötigt!
> 
> Gruß
> DHF


Hallo!

Ich kann mir ja beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass Hoermann soo brav war, dass er sich solche Bedingungen (meterweise Schnee und heute+morgen strahlender Sonnenschein mit frühlingshaften Temperaturen) verdient hat!!! 

Hoffentlich kann er der Versuchung des traumhaften Pulverschnees abseits der Piste widerstehen, denn das ist aktuell im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes mörderisch! 

LG
Varadero


----------



## Downhillfaller (28. Februar 2009)

varadero schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich kann mir ja beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass Hoermann soo brav war, dass er sich solche Bedingungen (meterweise Schnee und heute+morgen strahlender Sonnenschein mit frühlingshaften Temperaturen) verdient hat!!!
> 
> ...



Hab gerade deine Nachricht an Hoerman als SMS geschickt 

Antwort von Ihm innerhalb 2 min.: Ich lebe noch


----------



## taifun (1. März 2009)

Morgen
sage leider für heute ab,da mir gestern irgendwie Rücken verdreht habe.
Viel Spaß allen.next weekend again
Gruß alex


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. März 2009)

Hat sonst noch jemand Rücken ?
Gute Besserung


----------



## Rolem (1. März 2009)

Isch hab Kopf ...


----------



## firefighter76 (1. März 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hat sonst noch jemand Rücken ?
> Gute Besserung



ja ich hab mir gester auf der arbeit verhoben
und meine frau braucht mitleid wegen zahnschmerzen mußte heut nacht noch zum notdienst
ich hoffe ihr hattet wenigstens spaß und ordentlich matsch


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. März 2009)

Heute früh konnte ich leider nicht mit wg. Arbeit. Dafür war ich noch ne kurze Runde aufm RT mit Janosch. Die Stöckchenleger geben sich immer mehr Mühe. Jetzt hat einer auf den Kickern und den Anfahrten jeweils 3 Stöcker zu einem Zelt aufgebaut.  Die meisten davon konnte man aber plattwalzen oder umfahren. Vlt. wollte uns ja auch nur einer vor den gefährlichen   Hindernissen warnen


----------



## schappi (1. März 2009)

War gut heute eine tolle große Gruppe. Lob an die Restaurateure, klein Langenhagen ist wieder sehr gut geworden und lässt sich toll fahren!.
Dafür wir das Barbiegrab immer grütziger. Das war so schlecht zu fahren heute. Ich habe heute versucht mit dem querstehenden Bike im Powerslide zwischen 2 Bäumen durchzufahren. Hat natürlich nicht geklappt und eine harten Kontakt ergeben. Zum Glück hat mein Helm den Stoss aufgefangen(war der Flakhelm).
Also immer schön den knitterfreien Hut tragen!!
Der Farnweg liess sich im Verglich zum Barbiegrab gut fahren.
Wirb haben dann noch eine große Gruppe aus Bremen unter Leitung eine Locals aus Hannover getroffen und sind zusammen Grab unhd Barbiegrab gefahren.
Irgend wie kannte der Local den Farnweg nicht und wollte ihn nicht kennenlernen und so haben wir sie verloren.
Mit 13 ° und schüchterner Sonne war das ein richtiger Frühlingstag.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Fh4n (1. März 2009)

Heute war oberaffenmegatittengeil!
Die ganze Meute wurde von Evel angeführt drei vier mal den Mögebierstollen Trail runtergejagt und Steffen und ich liessen uns es nicht entgehen, ständig gackernd die Fahrfehler des anderen zu kommentieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (1. März 2009)

War der Hammer heute! Hat richtig bock gemacht mit euch. Wir haben uns nach nem Kaffee dann noch zum Grab davon gemacht und Steffen und co angetroffen. Den Mögebierstollen Trail haben wir uns nicht runterjagen lassen . Sah geil spaßig aus bei euch! 

Grüße Jennfa


----------



## Phil81 (1. März 2009)

Ja schade wir wären euch ja gerne noch diesen Schlammbach runter gefolgt aber leider wart ihr so schnell weg, so dass wir den Einstieg nicht gefunden haben 

Ansonsten muss ich sagen Supertag  Aber für Kaffee trinken ist es doch noch tewas frisch


----------



## Kampfmaschine (1. März 2009)

Habe ne kleine Tour um den Alten Müllberch in Langenhagen gemacht. 
Musten zum Futtern zu Eltern, leider, aber nächsen Sonnatch auf jeden Fall.


----------



## schwermetall (1. März 2009)

Sorry für offtopic,
aber wie blöd muß man eigentlich sein?
Die dumme Kuh, von der Werbung hier im Forum, glaubt wohl, wenn sie das Hemd auszieht und es immer noch in der Hand hält, wird sie leichter


----------



## BUNTETRUEMMER (1. März 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Wirb haben dann noch eine große Gruppe aus Bremen unter Leitung eine Locals aus Hannover getroffen und sind zusammen Grab unhd Barbiegrab gefahren.
> Irgend wie kannte der Local den Farnweg nicht und wollte ihn nicht kennenlernen und so haben wir sie verloren.
> Schappi



von nicht wollen konnte nicht die rede sein...wir haben irgendwelchen leuten mit schwerem gerät bei einer reifenpanne geholfen ...der tat uns leid , denn er war nicht in der lage seinen schlauch zu flicken , werkzeug hatte er sowieso nicht und einen ersatzschlauch schon lange nicht ...am ende haben wir mit schlauch , pumpe ,werkzeug und dummen ratschlägen ausgeholfen !

ich war heut das erste mal im deister und es steht fest das es nicht das letzte mal war !!!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. März 2009)

Ich fands GEIL 

Fürs erste Mal wars ok, tat aber doch arg weh.
Die Drifts auf Barbie + Grab haben mir am meisten Spaß gemacht.
Mein Tipp: Fat Albert [ nur mal so!!]
Einige neue Sachen, die im Fühling für alle machbar sind, sind mir aufgefallen.
Ich freue mich auf länger schönes Wetter.

Ich denke nur, wir müssen langsam mal an einem Kolonnen Fahrstil arbeiten. Stop-and-Go vor ´nem Kicker ist dann doch Spaßbremsend [trotz "Wer auffährt hat Schuld].

Haut rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janisj (1. März 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Der Farnweg liess sich im Verglich zum Barbiegrab gut fahren.
> Wirb haben dann noch eine große Gruppe aus Bremen unter Leitung eine Locals aus Hannover getroffen und sind zusammen Grab unhd Barbiegrab gefahren.
> Irgend wie kannte der Local den Farnweg nicht und wollte ihn nicht kennenlernen und so haben wir sie verloren.
> Mit 13 ° und schüchterner Sonne war das ein richtiger Frühlingstag.
> ...



Hi Schappi,

Wie schon oben geschrieben würde waren wir ein wenig behindert euch zu folgen...sorry for that. Aber nicht desto trotzt haben wir später Ladies only (da haben einige boßwillige Naturfreunde frische Fanggraben für Biker geschaufelt) und anschliessend auch Farnweg erkundigt. 
Und es war echt lustig und geil mit euch!!!! 

Gruß,

janisj


----------



## Evel Knievel (2. März 2009)

@ Homer
Die Dinger auf den Absprüngen wurden da extra plaziert, damit keiner bei dem Mockerboden die Absprünge kaputtfährt! Die filigrane Stapeltechnik hätte doch auffallen müssen, hi hi!!!
Ansonsten der Hammer heute, wir haben sogar ne Pfütze gefunden, die war so tief das das Wasser von oben in die Schuhe gelaufen ist. 
Ich hab dann noch versucht ein Bachbett als Trail zu mißbrauchen, aber irgendwie ging das nicht, war wohl einfach zuuu tief!


----------



## Phil81 (2. März 2009)

@Roudy oder einfach mal etwas mehr abstand lassen.


----------



## matzinski (2. März 2009)

... oder als Erster fahren und ordentlich Dampf machen


----------



## Phil81 (2. März 2009)

Oder als erster fahren und alle ausbremsen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. März 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> @Roudy oder einfach mal etwas mehr abstand lassen.


 
...Sag ich ja


----------



## Saiklist (2. März 2009)

Bikeentzug!!!

aber ich war in der Mittagspause ein wenig "Biken"



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlKi0yaOmlQ"]YouTube - Saikls Stairs down[/ame]


----------



## Madeba (2. März 2009)

Saiklist schrieb:


> aber ich war in der Mittagspause ein wenig "Biken"


----------



## taifun (2. März 2009)

Saiklist schrieb:


> Bikeentzug!!!
> 
> aber ich war in der Mittagspause ein wenig "Biken"



ahhh....Thommy ihr seit nicht ausgelastet wie...

Zahlt das die Berufsgenossenschaft ,wenn dabei crash machst??

gruß alex


----------



## schappi (2. März 2009)

wieso??
war doch ne Probefahrt!!!
es hat sich ja auch klar herausgestellt, daß der Rahmen zu lang ist.
ich würde für diesen Einsatzfall eine Rahmengröße kleiner nehmen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sync_ (2. März 2009)

Einrad! Oder ein Snake-Bike aka Klapprad...


----------



## matzinski (2. März 2009)

Saiklist schrieb:


> Bikeentzug!!!
> 
> aber ich war in der Mittagspause ein wenig "Biken"
> 
> ...


... prima Übungsparcours für mein muni und mich. Ich glaub', wir schau'n mal vorbei.


----------



## Saiklist (2. März 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> ahhh....Thommy ihr seit nicht ausgelastet wie...
> 
> Zahlt das die Berufsgenossenschaft ,wenn dabei crash machst??
> 
> gruß alex



Wieso? Hatte doch einen Helm auf. Da kann nix passieren.


----------



## Fh4n (2. März 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> (...)
> Ich hab dann noch versucht ein Bachbett als Trail zu mißbrauchen, aber irgendwie ging das nicht, war wohl einfach zuuu tief!



Wir müssen trotzdem da irgendwie in dem Bach was bauen... so à la Canyon in PDS nur mit viel Wasser!


----------



## Evel Knievel (3. März 2009)

@ Saiklist
Mit der langen Karre um die enge Kurve, Respekt!
So ein klitzekleines bischen haste aber schon einen anne Waffel, das macht dich aber sehr sympathisch, da weiß man wenigstens, das es da draußen noch mehr Bekloppte gibt!
@Fh4n
Für einen Canyon a la PDS bräuchten wir nach meinen Berechnungen etwa 200 kg Dynamit.
Ich geh gleich mal inder Garage gucken ob ich noch ein paar Restbestände finde.
Also dann: ACHTE AUF MEIN ZEICHEN!!! würde wohl Chuck Norris sagen!


----------



## Saiklist (3. März 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> @ Saiklist
> 
> So ein klitzekleines bischen haste aber schon einen anne Waffel


----------



## schappi (3. März 2009)

Morgen soll noch einmal so ein Tag werden wie heute.
Mir juckt es in den Füssen.
Wer hat Morgen Nachmittag Lust und Zeit eine Runde zu biken?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Saiklist (3. März 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Morgen soll noch einmal so ein Tag werden wie heute.
> Mir juckt es in den Füssen.
> Wer hat Morgen Nachmittag Lust und Zeit eine Runde zu biken?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Hallo Schappi,

Evel und ich haben uns morgen für 9.45 Uhr am Nordmannsturm verabredet. Vielleicht kannst es ja einrichten und früh fahren, nachmittags arbeiten...
Ich mach das auch so...


----------



## exto (3. März 2009)

So, ich meld mich mal zurück!

Bisschen habt ihr Säcke mir ja schon gefehlt. Das muss ich ja mal zugeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. März 2009)

exto schrieb:


> So, ich meld mich mal zurück!
> 
> Bisschen habt ihr Säcke mir ja schon gefehlt. Das muss ich ja mal zugeben...


 
Die Sonne geht auf....
Er is´wieder da 

Schön, dass du den Frühling mitgebracht hast.

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## matzinski (3. März 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Schön, dass du den Frühling mitgebracht hast.


Ich fürchte, der Frühling ist Do schon wieder vorbei. http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/...974&PLZN=Wennigsen&PROG=citybild&PRG=citybild


----------



## taxifolia (3. März 2009)

Er ist ´s !

Exto  läßt sein braunes Haar
wieder flattern durch die Deisterlüft.......

Willkommen in der Heimat.
Unsere dealextrem Bestellungen kannst Du uns dann ja nächstes WE aushändigen, bin schon gespannt auf die vielen Reisemitbringsel 

taxi


----------



## BUNTETRUEMMER (3. März 2009)

nachdem es am sonntag solch einen spaß gemacht hat ,würden wir morgen gern mit zwei leuten aus bremen im deister fahren ! wird denn noch jemand da sein ? gibt es einen parkplatz möglichst zentral dort ? wie kommt man am besten aus richtung bremen mit dem auto dort hin ?

gruß , felix


----------



## KTMBasti (3. März 2009)

Parkplatz Nienstedter-Paß,da bist Du genau zentral (zwischen West u. Ostdeister)!!


----------



## BUNTETRUEMMER (3. März 2009)

danke ^^
und von dort aus ? wir sind am sonntag barbiergrab und grab gefahren ...(hießen die trails so ?) an welche beschilderung hält man sich am besten um dort hin zu gelangen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (3. März 2009)

Also zum Barbiegrab und co startest du am besten von Waldkater Parkplatz in Wennigsen. Der ist direkt am Waldrand und man kommt von da aus fix zu allen Trails und man kann die Tour beliebig lang gestalten und ist schnell wieder am Auto. 

Grüße Jennfa


----------



## taifun (3. März 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Morgen soll noch einmal so ein Tag werden wie heute.
> Mir juckt es in den Füssen.
> Wer hat Morgen Nachmittag Lust und Zeit eine Runde zu biken?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Würde mir gut passen...gegen 14:00 Uhr oder so??


----------



## BUNTETRUEMMER (3. März 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Also zum Barbiegrab und co startest du am besten von Waldkater Parkplatz in Wennigsen. Der ist direkt am Waldrand und man kommt von da aus fix zu allen Trails und man kann die Tour beliebig lang gestalten und ist schnell wieder am Auto.
> 
> Grüße Jennfa




das klingt gut .den rest finden wir dann bestimt ...der weg ist das ziel 

wir wären wohl so gegen eins am besagten parkplatz, würden uns über lokalen anschluss freuen !

gruß , felix


----------



## Jennfa (3. März 2009)

Wir sind morgen so gegen Mittag wohl auch unterwegs, wissen aber noch nicht genau wann wir es schaffen. Wir werden euch aber in der Ecke sicherlich über den Weg laufen, äh fahren .  

Grüße Jenna


----------



## schappi (4. März 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Würde mir gut passen...gegen 14:00 Uhr oder so??



Hallo Taifun,
habe für heute Nachmittag noch einen Termin reinbekommen, kann daher nicht.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Phil81 (4. März 2009)

Was ein schönes Wetter! Gerade erstmal 2 Stunden mit dem Rennrad rumgegurkt. Leider ist der Spuk ja auch schon morgen wieder vorbei


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. März 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Was ein schönes Wetter! Gerade erstmal 2 Stunden mit dem Rennrad rumgegurkt. Leider ist der Spuk ja auch schon morgen wieder vorbei


 
Warst du gestern gegen 16 Uhr auch mit dem RR unterwegs?
Weißes RR, Baggy und rote Jacke in der Nähe deines Arbeitgebers?


----------



## Phil81 (4. März 2009)

Jup! Gestern auch schon das Wetter ausgenutzt 
Mit diesen Rennrad Klamotten habe ich es nicht so


----------



## matzinski (4. März 2009)

Mann, Mann, Mann. Warum muß ich arme Sau eigentlich arbeiten bei so einem geilen Wetter? Das Leben ist hart und ungerecht.


----------



## Jennfa (4. März 2009)

So, wir waren um 13 Uhr am Waldkater, die Bremer waren allerdings nicht in Sicht . Naja, sind dann zum RT und dann zum Frankweg und später erst zum Grab gefahren...ich hab dann heute meine Sturztechnik mal etwas verfeinert. Muss ja auch mal sein! 
Ach, wie werde ich das Studentenleben bald vermissen ! Einfach mal fahren wenn das Wetter geil ist ...so ich geh mal mein Handgelenk kühlen . 


Grüße Jennfa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BUNTETRUEMMER (4. März 2009)

wir waren leider erst um zwanzig nach eins dort :/
später seid ihr einfach an uns vorbeigefahren , glaube ich !?? pinkes liteville , nicht ?
der herliche tag hat für uns etwas abrupt geendet , schaltauge und ein einen tag altes hinterrad sind einem dicken ast zum opfer geworden  physisch ist bei uns jedoch glücklicherweise alles heile geblieben !
es sei genesung gewünscht !

gruß , felix


----------



## Jennfa (4. März 2009)

Danke . Oh stimmt da standen doch 2 Leute Richtung Grab...wir sind so schnell in den Barbie eingebogen und ich hab euch nicht erkannt und war wohl noch beduselt von meinem Sturz vorher. Ich wollte dann nur noch eine Abfahrt und schnell nach Hause . Ich hoffe ihr habt alles gefunden!? 

Grüße Jenna


----------



## BUNTETRUEMMER (4. März 2009)

jepp ,das waren wir .fünf minuten später hat es das rad vom diddler zerrisen!
alles gefunden  ...meine orientierung hat mich entgegen aller vermutungen nicht im stich gelassen!

edit fragt , was hast du angestellt !


----------



## Jennfa (5. März 2009)

Eigentlich total peinlich...wäre bestimmt auch witzig gewesen, wenn ich mir nicht die Hand so blöd gestaucht hätte. 
Austieg Trail von der Laube runter --> Matschloch --> so wie immer durch fahren wollen --> irgendwie wollte das Vorderrad aber nicht weiter, ich aber schon...bin dann halt noch seitlich weg und nicht vorne rüber. Nichts dramatisches, aber blöde abgestützt halt . Tat erst Zuhause richtig weh.

Grüße Jenna


----------



## taifun (5. März 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Eigentlich total peinlich...wäre bestimmt auch witzig gewesen, wenn ich mir nicht die Hand so blöd gestaucht hätte.
> Austieg Trail von der Laube runter --> Matschloch --> so wie immer durch fahren wollen --> irgendwie wollte das Vorderrad aber nicht weiter, ich aber schon...bin dann halt noch seitlich weg und nicht vorne rüber. Nichts dramatisches, aber blöde abgestützt halt . Tat erst Zuhause richtig weh.
> 
> Grüße Jenna



Du weißt doch,die meisten Stürze passieren immer an einfachen Stellen....und da tut es dann leider auch weh eigen erfahrung

Gute Besserung und gruß


----------



## Scott-y (5. März 2009)

Am WE werde ich mich wohl meiner Familie widmen, aber am Montag habe ich frei. Ich will auf jeden Fall ,egal welches Wetter ne  riesen große Runde drehen. Wer Zeit hat ist gern willkommen. Eine feste Route ist noch nicht geplant.


----------



## Kampfmaschine (5. März 2009)

Ich bin wenn am Sonntag erst unterwegs. Hoffentlich spielt dat Wetter mit?!


----------



## varadero (5. März 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> ...manchmal ist es doch ganz schön in Norddeutschland zu wohnen


aber euer Bier am Trail ist warm, und meines kalt (es steckt über dem Bike im Schnee):



  




 

 



 Varadero


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. März 2009)

ich glaub den hügel  kenn ich , oder ?

nur halt aus dem sommer und ohne schnee .

das gequietsche von schappi´s bike und sein gemecker hab ich immernoch in den ohren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varadero (5. März 2009)

Wahnsinn, du hast ja auch ein Schwammgedächtnis! 
Das Gequietsche hatte ich schon ganz vergessen.


----------



## KTMBasti (5. März 2009)

Nabend !!

Wollte am Sonntag aus Celle in den Deister kommen.
Start: ca. 9.30 Uhr Nienstedter-Paß
- Nordmannsturmtrail
- Funkturmtrail
- Raketentrail (2mal)
-und wieder zurück zum Parkplatz....

jemand Lust ???

Basti


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. März 2009)

Ich hab Lust.


----------



## schappi (6. März 2009)

varadero schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, du hast ja auch ein Schwammgedächtnis!
> Das Gequietsche hatte ich schon ganz vergessen.



Ich kann mir halt kein LiteVille oder Santa Cruz Leisten.
Daher muss ich Canyon fahren.
Das waren Protestschreie meines ES das ich zuerst zum ersten Mal in seinem Lenben mit dem Hochdruckreiniger bearbeitet habe (nach DK³) und dann monatelage zugunsten des Torque vernachlässigt habe.
Nachdem ich es dann aber einwenig auf den Schultern getragen habe :



War es dann wieder versöhnt und hat nicht mehr mit der Sattelstütze gequietsch.

Varadero,
was macht die Schneelage?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. März 2009)

dank klüber und nem liter kriechöl  

ich sag nur quitsch-ex-spray  [Art-Nr: 081071/0511]


----------



## varadero (6. März 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Varadero,
> was macht die Schneelage?
> Gruß
> Schappi


Im Tal ist der Schnee schon fast weg, aber ab morgen gibt es wieder neuen!

LG und schönes WE!
Varadero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (6. März 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> dank klüber und nem liter kriechöl
> 
> ich sag nur quitsch-ex-spray  [Art-Nr: 081071/0511]



Ach was Quietsch-ex hat seinen Namen nicht verdient!
wenn man es auf die Bremsscheibe sprüht quietscht diese anschließend wie verrückt


----------



## BUNTETRUEMMER (6. März 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> irgendwie wollte das Vorderrad aber nicht weiter, ich aber schon...bin dann halt noch seitlich weg und nicht vorne rüber.



in langweiligen passagen betreibe ich auch gerne etwas erdkunde


----------



## schappi (6. März 2009)

wir nennen das Trail abschmecken!
erfahrene Deisterfreunde erkennen die Trails am Geschmack
Jenna ist halt gerade dabei Erfahrungen zu sameln


----------



## BUNTETRUEMMER (6. März 2009)

dann werde ich nächstes mal ein paar geschmacksproben zum auswendig lernen mit nach hause nehmen ^^ am rad sind im moment genug davon , nur kann ich die noch nicht zuordnen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. März 2009)

KTMBasti schrieb:


> Nabend !!
> 
> Wollte am Sonntag aus Celle in den Deister kommen.
> Start: ca. 9.30 Uhr Nienstedter-Paß
> ...



Ich hab doch keine Lust bei dem Wetter. Nächstes Mal.


----------



## KTMBasti (7. März 2009)

@ SamyRSJ4

Also ich fahre morgen um 8.00 Uhr in Celle los!
Wenn Du es Dir doch noch anders überlegst,dann meld Dich nochmal.
Kann Dich dann irgendwo in Celle aufgabeln&mitnehmen!

Bin heute Abend ca. 21.00 Uhr nochmal online!

Gruß   Basti


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. März 2009)

Danke, aber ich bleib dabei. Erst wieder bei gutem Wetter


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. März 2009)

Die Sucht war stärker.
Gestern wegen Dauerregen für 2h auf die Rolle ausgewichen aber festgelegt, heute wird gefahren egal wie das Wetter ist. Ich hatte einen Flügelmann, den man auch bei diesem Wetter nicht 2x bitten muss.
Hoerman
Also kurz vor 10 Uhr bei 3°C und Nieselregen hoch zum Taternpfahl, von da Barbie- und Grab danach Farnweg und retour. [Dauerbegleiter waren Hochnebel und Nieselregen und durchgehend eben diese 3°C]
Die Trails sind stellenweise tief, aber mit wenig bremsen gut fahrbar. Ein Sturz in einer Wurzelkurve endete weich im Waldboden.

Nach fast 4h Fahrzeit kam die Sonne durch. Also perfektes Timing - ab zur Familie und mit den Kindern raus. 

* Wer hat das Grab umgebaut? 
* Warum? 
* Ich denke "klein Langenhagen" wird klasse [stecke Dienstag was in die Büchse und erinnere noch mal an meine E-Mail zu diesem Thema


----------



## stefan64 (7. März 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Danke, aber ich bleib dabei. Erst wieder bei gutem Wetter



Na hoffentlich wirds im Sommer in den Alpen nicht regnen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. März 2009)

Generell hab ich nichts gegen Regen. Sowas wie der DK3 macht doch Spaß. Und die Blicke in der S-Bahn danach 

Aber im Moment hab ich einfach keinen Bock mehr auf dises Scheißwetter

Bis nächsten Sonntag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (7. März 2009)

Diese Jugend von heute 

Da ich leider das ganze Wochenende arbeiten muss falle ich leider auch aus.
Hat jemand vieleicht Lust am Montag ne runde die Trails zu fahren?


----------



## lakekeman (7. März 2009)

Wenns nicht regnet bin ich dabei, wann solls losgehn?


----------



## Scott-y (8. März 2009)

Meine Montagsplanung mußte ich leicht ändern. Ich habe noch ein paar Termine aber sagt an wann und wo. Vieleicht kann ich mich einklinken. Ich versuche alles in den Vormittag zu schieben um den Nachmittag frei zum fahren zu haben.


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. März 2009)

Ich hab morgen, also nachher am Sonntag frei, deswegen werd ich fahren. Ich hoffe es regnet nicht zu sehr!
Am Montag kommt wahrscheinlich nochmal einer von den Litevillespionen zu mir und wir wollten im Westdeister fahren. Um 10 Uhr solls bei mir etwa losgehen. Aber die Wetterprognose für Montag is wohl noch übler wie Sonntag. Mal schauen ob ich mir das 2 Tage gebe.
Meine Waschmaschine gibt ihr Bullauge schon garnich mehr frei, wenn ich vom Biken komme. Klappt nur noch mit gut zureden!


----------



## Kampfmaschine (8. März 2009)

Ich schaff es heut nicht, leider! Wünsche euch aber viel Spass!


----------



## Phil81 (8. März 2009)

Also wenns nicht Hardcore regnet wollte ich so gegen 15:00 im Deister sein!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. März 2009)

Ich komme auch grad von der Arbeit und werde heut lieber ein paar Uphills zu Fuß die Halde hoch machen. Das ist mir hart genug und ich bin schnell wieder unter der Dusche


----------



## exto (8. März 2009)

Alter Schwede, das Wetter hier is ja so schei*e, dass es den Leuten offensichtlich langsam egal ist.
Ich hab heute im Wiehen so viele Biker  getroffen, wie sonst an nem lauschigen Frühlings-Sonntag. Dazu noch so einiges an Joggern und Wanderern und, als Krönung auf'm Rückweg, ne ansehnliche Gruppe Kanufahrer, die grad von der Werre in die Weser abbog. Hut ab!!!

Aber ehrlich: So richtig gefällt mkir das alles nicht...


----------



## Jimmy (8. März 2009)

Hi Exto,
wann warst du unterwegs? Haben uns vielleicht gesehen, was ja schon oft genug nicht geklappt hat. Ich war mit weißen Pitch,weißen Giro Helm und brauner Jacke unterwegs, Kumpel mit grünem Giant und roter Jacke.

Letzten Sonntag war morgens/mittags übrigens auch schon so viel unterwegs. Scheint eine beliebte Uhrzeit zu sein.

-jimmy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (8. März 2009)

Kann gut sein, an der Kreuzkirche. Weißes und grünes Bike. Ich hatte das weiße für'n  Speci Enduro gehalten...

Ich war ziemlich komplett in schwarz unterwegs.

War aber heute schon arg driftlastig auf den Trails, oder? Auf den Trails runter zur Krausen Buche hats mich zweimal komplett auf "rückwärts" gedreht und dann abgelegt, in den Steilstücken 

Wie waren denn die Trails im Deister? Oder habt ihr heute *alle* gekniffen?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. März 2009)

Ich kann nur auf gestern verweisen.

Driftlastig trifft es


----------



## KTMBasti (8. März 2009)

War heute im Westdeister unterwegs.Gestartet um ca. 9.45 am Nienstedter-Parkplatz.Hoch zum Nordmannsturm-Nordmannsturmtrail-wieder hoch auf den Kamm-Funkturmtrail-wieder hoch-Raketentrail(2x)-rauf auf den Kamm-und dann son Trail der Parallel zum steilen Aufstieg  Nienstedter-Paß-Nordmannsturm geht(keine Ahnung wie der heißt).....

Wetter war die ganze Tour sch....!!! Aber die Trails ließen sich ganz gut fahren.Habe auf der ganzen Tour nur 3 Biker getroffen.


----------



## Jimmy (8. März 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Kann gut sein, an der Kreuzkirche. Weißes und grünes Bike. Ich hatte das weiße für'n  Speci Enduro gehalten...
> 
> Ich war ziemlich komplett in schwarz unterwegs.
> 
> ...



Als wir aus Richtung des Denkmal kamen? Einer von Euch hatte nen Simplon?
Zur Krausen Buche runter waren wir heute nicht (aber gestern), nur Bergkirchen-Wilhelm und zurück. Was für meine momentane Fitnesss auch noch genug ist  
Wenn du willst, können wir die Woche ja mal zusammen fahren.
Grüße,
Jimmy


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. März 2009)

*Deisterfreun.de reloaded*

Ich habe mal gebastelt:

_*Auch*_ für Groupies


 
Sabber


 
Und danach...!


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. März 2009)

Wir waren heute wieder aufm Grab unterwegs, so ein Dutzend Leute etwa. 
Eigentlich macht mir ja Schlamm nich so viel aus, aber so langsam reichts wirklich. Gegen Mittag hats noch geregnet, ne ne. Bin ohne Brille gefahren, weil in dem Schlamm siehste ja mit Brille nix, aber ohne Brille is auch wieder blöd. Man zwinkert etwa so schnell wie ein Kolibri mit den Flügeln schlägt.
Meine Klamotten mußte ich erstmal im Garten in der Regentonne ausspülen. 
Scheinbar gibt es doch keinen Gott für Biker?
Naja egal, morgen kommt der Caneloni von den Litevillern um 10 zu mir und wir fahrn ne Runde Trails. Falls jemand mitkommen möchte, man könnte sich auch gegen 11:30 am Einstieg Raketentrail treffen.
Ich hoffe nur, das es morgen maximal 10 Liter regnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (9. März 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, das es morgen maximal 10 Liter regnet.


10 l / dm² ?


----------



## exto (9. März 2009)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Wenn du willst, können wir die Woche ja mal zusammen fahren.



Wollen schon, aber im Moment hab ich fast nur Zeit, entweder den Arbeitsweg (Lemgo und zurück) mit dem Bike zu machen, oder im dunklen an der Weser rumzugondeln  Selbst nächstes Wochenende is schlecht. Ich denke, ab Ostern wird's besser (hoffentlich auch mit'm Wetter), dann haut's auf jeden Fall mal hin...


----------



## taxifolia (9. März 2009)

Hallo , wem das Wetter zu schlecht lecht sit, könnte das einmal probieren, Saikls hat das ja schon in Ansätzen vorgemacht 
http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-55027.html

taxi


----------



## Phil81 (9. März 2009)

Waren heute im Deister und der zustand des Grabweges ist zur Zeit ja echt übel. Zweimal heute nur sehr knapp dem Crash entkommen.

Der Boden ist ja echt zru Zeit sehr weich. Aber was will man machen das Zittern geht ja sonst nicht weg.


----------



## Downhillfaller (9. März 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Waren heute im Deister und der zustand des Grabweges ist zur Zeit ja echt übel. Zweimal heute nur sehr knapp dem Crash entkommen.
> 
> Der Boden ist ja echt zru Zeit sehr weich. Aber was will man machen das Zittern geht ja sonst nicht weg.



zur Trailpflege kann ich nur sagen: bei diesen Bodenverhältnissen die Trails mal schonen und mal Forstautobahn oder Rolle  fahren.
Auch wenns schwer fällt  
Auf Dauer tut ihr den Trails keinen Gefallen !

So, jetzt könnt ihr auf mich eindreschen  oder auch nicht 
DHF


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. März 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Waren heute im Deister und der zustand des Grabweges ist zur Zeit ja echt übel. Zweimal heute nur sehr knapp dem Crash entkommen.
> 
> Der Boden ist ja echt zru Zeit sehr weich. Aber was will man machen das Zittern geht ja sonst nicht weg.



Samstag war er fast trocken. Ich glaube, ich war an keinem trockenen Tag ´08 so schnell wie Samstag.
Langsam erkenne ich, das bremsen nicht immer sinnvoll ist.
Nur di eDrops habe ich weiterhin offen!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. März 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> ..  oder auch nicht
> DHF


Eher nicht...war grad nochmal auf der Rolle


----------



## Phil81 (10. März 2009)

Jetzt stellen sich die Schönwetterfahrer auch noch als Trailschoner hin 

Naja der Grab sieht aber eigendlich jedes Jahr um die Zeit so aus. Es schmemmt ja leider aus dem Abgeholztem Gebiet das ganze Wasser den Hang runter. Die Reifen geben dann ihr übriges dazu 

Und Forstautobahn ne Danke lass mal richtig dreckig wird man immer nur auf dem Zerflügten Teilen auf dem Kammweg.


----------



## Downhillfaller (10. März 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Jetzt stellen sich die Schönwetterfahrer auch noch als Trailschoner hin



Ich hab leider keine Mama zu Hause die mir die Wäsche macht 
Da muss ich schon aufpassen das ich mich nicht zu stark einsaue 
Aber ich bin ein SSWB (SchaumburgerSchlechtWetterBiker)!!!
Von höchster  Stelle (Schappi) ehrenamtlich ernannt 

DHF


----------



## Phil81 (10. März 2009)

Wenn ich noch bei Mama wohnen würde dürfte ich glaube ich so nicht nach Hause kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (10. März 2009)

Ich war gestern mit Caneloni ein paar Stunden im Westdeister unterwegs. Nach der Mockeraktion am Sonntag hatte ich eigentlich gar keine Lust. Aber was soll ich sagen, war richtig geil.
Wenn's mal nicht regnet rollt's gleich besser, außerdem sind  bei dem Wetter die Trails im Westdeister besser, weil da kaum Leute fahren. Wir sind kaum dreckig geworden und hat richtig Bock gemacht!
Grüße!!!


----------



## schappi (10. März 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> *Deisterfreun.de reloaded*
> 
> Ich habe mal gebastelt:
> 
> ...



Roudy,
wo und wann kann man die Sachen bestellen.
wenn das wieder über Tommy geht, wird er es sich doch nicht nehmen lassen die Tangas persöhnlich anzupassen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. März 2009)

Ich frage gleich mal, ob er uns unserer Tangas persönlich anpassen möchte.
Ist wahrscheinlich eine Frage des Preises.

Oder hat auch Kundenservice Grenzen??
[Servicewüste "D"]


----------



## exto (10. März 2009)

Ihr habt mal wieder zu viel Zeit und Energie 

Geht mal n bisschen raus und macht euch drekkich. Das ist gut für die Psyche...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. März 2009)

Momentan geht alles parallel.
Irgendwie habe ich gute Laune trotz Regenwetter.
Familie, Sport, Arbeit und IQ=0.5 Beiträge schreiben - alles geht mir leicht von der Hand.


----------



## kippi (10. März 2009)

mmmmh, jetzt bin ich schon soooo lange im Deister unterwegs, aber nen paar Trails scheine ich definitiv nicht zu kennen. Ladys Only, Bielstein, Grab, Grenzweg, alles ein Begriff. Aber Funkturmtrail, Raketentrail z.B. kenn ich leider gar nicht.
Kann mir jemand zum Einstieg verhelfen?
Gerne PM

Gruß
Kippi


----------



## schappi (11. März 2009)

Kippi,
du scheinst dich nur im Ostdeister auszukennen
du kannst gerne einmal mit uns fahren, schau hier einfach regelmäßig rein.
ansonsten findet am 21.und 22.3. im Westdeister ein großes Litevilletreffen statt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5671633#post5671633
da schau doch mal vorbei.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. März 2009)

Hi Kippi,

die sind alle auf der anderen Deisterseite 

Ich gebe mal die freundlich gemeinte Standardantwort.
Komm einfach zu einem der Treffpunkte (Ort und Zeit werden hier gepostet) und erlebe sie.

Mit der Veröffentlichung von Trails, Einstiegen etc. haben wir es nicht so.

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## Phil81 (11. März 2009)

edit: Roudy war schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epinephrin (11. März 2009)

> mmmmh, jetzt bin ich schon soooo lange im Deister unterwegs, aber nen paar Trails scheine ich definitiv nicht zu kennen. Ladys Only, Bielstein, Grab, Grenzweg, alles ein Begriff. Aber Funkturmtrail, Raketentrail z.B. kenn ich leider gar nicht.
> Kann mir jemand zum Einstieg verhelfen?



Grab- u. Grenzweg kann ich Dir zeigen aber nicht fahren!!


----------



## lakekeman (11. März 2009)

Gratulation, und danach hat er noch nichtmal gefragt


----------



## exto (11. März 2009)

Epinephrin schrieb:


> Grab- u. Grenzweg kann ich Dir zeigen aber nicht fahren!!



Du must aber auch mal wieder öfter zum üben mitkommen. Sonst wird das nix.


----------



## Scott-y (11. März 2009)

Ich hatte dich auch schon für verschollen gehalten.


----------



## Phil81 (12. März 2009)

Wie sieht das denn so am Sonntag aus? Das Wetter soll ja richtig gut werden.


----------



## schappi (12. März 2009)

Ich kann nicht habe Freunde aus Wien zu Besuch.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. März 2009)

Wenn ich bis dahin wieder gesund bin, bin ich dabei. Wir könnten uns ja vom Grab zum Raketentrail rüberarbeiten, damit man den Westdeister auch mal wieder zu sehen bekommt


----------



## Phil81 (12. März 2009)

Also ich wäre eher für Westdeister der Grab ist mir zu sehr zerpflügt. Allerdings kann ich nicht vor 11:00.

Obwohl im Grunde ist es mir auch egal hauptsache Kaffeepause und die Räder drehen sich


----------



## lakekeman (12. März 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn so am Sonntag aus? Das Wetter soll ja richtig gut werden.



Ich bin auf jeden Fall am WE dabei. Samstag soll es allerdings laut Vorhersagen deutlich besser werden? Oder ist Sonntag gesetzt?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. März 2009)

Ok, dann Westdeister. Ich habe mich mit Phoenjx für den Zug um 10:33 verabredet. Passt das?

PS: Endlich muss ich die S-Bahn nicht mehr so vollsauen 






[/URL][/IMG]

Edit: Samstag kann ich nicht. Sonntag wäre deshalb schon gut.


----------



## Phil81 (12. März 2009)

Samstag ist Heimspiel da ist mir die Bahn auf dem Rückweg zu voll und zu stressig. Werde da wohl mal dan Rennrad rausholen. 


Würde ja perfekt passen da steige ich doch um 10:40 zu und kann sogar noch vorher Frühstücken 

@Moritz Also Sonntag steht bei mir :





 Und 15 Grad


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. März 2009)

Alles klar. Dann im hinteren Abteil.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. März 2009)

Westdeister wäre auch mein Favorit.
Ich weiß aber noch nicht ob der Termin paßt.


----------



## lakekeman (12. März 2009)

Jaja ist ja gut, Sonntag also.
Wo und wann ist dann Treffpunkt für nicht Bahnfahrer?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. März 2009)

Wie wärs mit 11:10 am BBW?


----------



## taxifolia (12. März 2009)

Hallali, 

ist jemand morgen am Benther Berg zum Müll klauben ??

Gruß 

taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (12. März 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit 11:10 am BBW?



Geht klar


----------



## Phil81 (12. März 2009)

Habe morgen leider Frühschicht. Bis wann geht das denn?


----------



## taxifolia (12. März 2009)

Müllklauben beginnt um 09: 10 Uhr, über das Ende habe ich keinerlei Informationen.
Herr M.- E. von der Forsteigentümergeminschaft hatte uns dazu freundlicherweise eingeladen. Ein paar Grundschüler werden wohl auch dabei sein.

Gruß
taxi


----------



## Phil81 (12. März 2009)

Shit da sitze ich noch auf der Schicht fest 
Sonst wär ich fix vorbei gekommen liegt ja fast in Spukweite


----------



## matzinski (12. März 2009)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Jaja ist ja gut, Sonntag also.
> Wo und wann ist dann Treffpunkt für nicht Bahnfahrer?


Benther Berg 9:30 ? 

Gruß Matze


----------



## lakekeman (12. März 2009)

netter Versuch


----------



## Epinephrin (12. März 2009)

Für´n Westdeister wäre ich auch zu haben ... und für 11:00 h.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. März 2009)

Sonntag BBW um 11.00 find ich klasse


----------



## _Sync_ (12. März 2009)

Ich bin ab morgen Abend auf Skifreizeit, komme am nächsten Samstag wieder, mal schauen wie bis dahin das Wetter ist..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. März 2009)

Viel Spaß, und komm ohne Knochenbrüche wieder!


----------



## matzinski (13. März 2009)

also Westdeister am Sonntag find' ich auch super, aber erst um 11:00 Starten ist mir definitiv zu spät. Ich werde wohl so um 10:00 in Egestorf eintrudeln und dann von da zum Paß und Nordmannsturm rüberkurbeln. Vieleicht sieht man sich später. 

matze


----------



## Evel Knievel (14. März 2009)

Ich hab Sonntagnachmittag noch was vor, da würd ich wohl auch um 11 zum BBW kommen. Wir können ja mal wieder den Steinbruch runterrutschen, oder?


----------



## Phil81 (14. März 2009)

Klingt nach nem Plan! Hätte da auch noch ein zwei Fragen an dich zu diesem Ominösen Feggendorf Trail 

Wobei das Wetterorakel für morgen den Weltuntergang prophezeit


----------



## heyho (14. März 2009)

Ich bin morgen auch mal wieder mit dabei. Steige dann um 10:40h in die S-Bahn (Fischerhof).
Wetter sollte eigentlich passen.

Gruß
heyho


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. März 2009)

Wir sind dann im hinteren Fahrradabteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epinephrin (14. März 2009)

Die Wetterprognose für morgen kann man ja knicken! Entscheide morgen spontan.


----------



## firefighter76 (14. März 2009)

wir (roudy;hoerman und meiner einer) waren heute schon im matsch spielen   war mal wieder voll geil trotz stöckchenleger und trail zerstörer


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. März 2009)

yo! Spontan richtig entschieden, wenn ich mir das Wetter heute anschaue,
4h reine Fahrerei. 5h gesamt im Wald. (30km-970Hm)
Klein Langenhagen ist wieder zum Opfer der Stöckchen und Baumstammleger/-rausreißer geworden!!!
Die haben arg gewütet.

Auf dem Barbie lag sogar ein fingerdickes Stahlseil !!!
Wenn das mal gespannt war/wird 
Eine Menge der Bäume dort sind farblich markiert, da scheinen demnächst auch noch Arbeiten anzustehen.

Ich bin meinen Angstdrop gefahren . Hoerman musste auch nur 32x schreien 

Bisbaldimwald
Dlaw mid lab sib


----------



## Phil81 (15. März 2009)

Das Seil war da schon immer im oberen Teil eingegraben. Das ist aber so verankert das man es nicht rausbekommt. Sollen die mal ruhig das Grab zerstören...

Dann gibts wennigstens bald wieder 5 neue Trails 
Ich warte eigendlich schon auf den nächsten Zeizungs Artikel Mountainbiker zerstören den Wald und Stören das Wild. 

Im Westen ist ja fast alle 100m eine Harvesterspur mitlerweile reingezogen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. März 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich warte eigentlich schon auf den nächsten Zeitungsartikel Mountainbiker zerstören den Wald und stören das Wild....



Nicht warten lesen


----------



## heyho (15. März 2009)

Ich bin raus für die S-Bahn um 10:40h...hier regnets derzeit.
Mistwetter...

Gruß
heyho


----------



## Homer_Simplon (15. März 2009)

heyho schrieb:


> Ich bin raus für die S-Bahn um 10:40h...hier regnets derzeit.
> Mistwetter...
> 
> Gruß
> heyho



dito... nieselregen und halsschmerzen sind keine guten freunde des bikers.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. März 2009)

9:45 Bredenbeck
7°C - Regen in Bindfaden-Stil
leichter Wind


----------



## Jennfa (15. März 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich bin meinen Angstdrop gefahren . Hoerman musste auch nur 32x schreien



Glückwunsch . Mir schlotterten ja neulich bei den Jungs schon beim zugucken die Knie . Naja, vielleicht was fürn Sommer für mich .

Jetzt solls ja heut Vormittag erstmal durchregnen. Wir warten noch bis Mittag ab, dann solls langsam besser werden...sieht auf der Wetterkarte dann schon viel besser aus, mal gucken! Wenns gar nicht geht wird halt morgen gefahren.

Grüße Jenna


----------



## Phil81 (15. März 2009)

Nen kleines Drop training könnte ich aber auch mal wieder brauchen. Mal sehen ob ich Personalcoach hoermann dafür gewinnen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (15. März 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich bin meinen Angstdrop gefahren . Hoerman musste auch nur 32x schreien
> 
> Bisbaldimwald
> Dlaw mid lab sib



wenn denn 32 x ausreichend waren  
ich war schon kurz davor, dich höchstpersönlich dort runter zu schubsen 
hast nochmal glück gehabt. 
muss aber sagen, das das recht gut aussah 



Phil81 schrieb:


> Nen kleines Drop training könnte ich aber auch mal wieder brauchen. Mal sehen ob ich Personalcoach hoermann dafür gewinnen kann



aber sicher doch. das nächste wochenende kommt bestimmt 


@ all :  wer war denn überhaupt heute am bbw zum biken ?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. März 2009)

Nur ich mit einem Freund aus Celle. 
Kette gerissen, Bremsbeläge aufgebraucht und Sattelschnellspanner abgebrochen. Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht im Schlamm


----------



## Fh4n (16. März 2009)

Unser alleseits geliebter Evel Knievel war Samstag gut dabei und wurde beim Abhotten im sogenannten Steintorviertel in einschlägigen "Gaststätten" gesichtet:


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. März 2009)

nightrides im deister !!!

hab irgendwie lust bekommen, mal wieder unsere dienstags-nightrides aufleben zu lassen. (allerdings kann ich leider morgen abend nicht )

aber wie siehts überhaupt mal wieder mit ner zünftigen nachtfahrt aus . 

mailt doch mal eure terminvorschläge 

hoerman


----------



## Phil81 (16. März 2009)

Mittwoch!


----------



## Evel Knievel (16. März 2009)

@Fh4n
Sieht bissel verwackelt aus. Da hatte wohl noch jemand leichte Motorikprobleme!
Sorry, das ich Sonntag nicht am BBW war, aber eigentlich war ich froh über den Regen, mit Biken wär glaub ich nich gut gewesen. Ich war erst irgendwie um 5 im Bett.

Nächstes Wochenende kommen ja die Liteviller. Macht jetzt noch jemand den Guide?
Ich weiß nicht wieviele jetzt wirklich kommen.
Treffpunkt is Samstag und Sonntag um 10 am BBW!


----------



## lakekeman (16. März 2009)

Nettes Pic die Action hätte ich sehr gerne live gesehen... wenn er da genauso abgeht wie aufm Radl


----------



## Jennfa (16. März 2009)

Aha, da trifft man dich also Samstag abend. Evel mal anders, geile action ! Wir sind auch erst heute gefahren, Sonntag wars einfach zu siffig. Wir sind nächsten Sonntag dabei, Samstag geht leider nicht . Bin ja mal gespannt wie viele es werden...

Grüße Jenna


----------



## Phil81 (16. März 2009)

Wenns wirklich viele werden und nicht nur Einheimische kann ich auch noch Einspringen. An Locals wird es ja nicht mangeln  Müsste dann aber die Woche mir einige Trrails im Westen nochmal genauer ansehen. Am Funkturm ist der untere Teil ja nicht so ganz eindeutig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (16. März 2009)

Auf dem Funkturmtrail war offensichtlich ein ganz extremer Stöckchenleger unterwegs, da lag heute im Abstand von maximal 3 Meter alles voll. Haben ein bischen was weggemacht aber lange nicht alles. Vor dem Wochenende muss dann wohl nochmal ne Trailsäubertruppe los, sonst werden die Liteviller keinen Spass haben


----------



## Homer_Simplon (17. März 2009)

Sonntag könnte ich sicher, Samstag vielleicht. ich stehe gern für ne Westdeisterführung vom BBW aus zur Verfügung


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. März 2009)

...ich bin für beide Tage Sa. + So. raus.

Auch heute  war nix drin => Noros kleine Schwester hat uns alle angekac*t.
So blieb mir aber wenigstens ein sonniger Tag mit den Kindern.


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. März 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...ich bin für beide Tage Sa. + So. raus.



ach "alter" junge , komm  

grad sonntag kannst du doch nicht im stich lassen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. März 2009)

Bis 2008 war das ein normaler Termin.
Aber für 2009 ärger ich mir einen Platten ans Rad

Aber wenn ich Radfahre, krieg ich mecker!!

CdAS in Spee
T -6


----------



## taifun (17. März 2009)

Da ich es schon länger nicht geschafft hatte zu fahren..
konnte ich das Wetter heute ausnutzen und meiner Kondition was gutes tun.
Habe heute schon mal fast einen Deisterkreisel gefahren...bin so auf 70 km gekommen....allerdings mit RR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (18. März 2009)

wasn hier los?
Keiner gepostet?

Roudy wisst ihr schon wann genau die Trikots kommen sollen?
Bin schon gespannt wie ein Fltzebogen

Gruß

Schappi


----------



## taifun (18. März 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> wasn hier los?
> Keiner gepostet?
> 
> Schappi



Doch....Du...


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. März 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> wasn hier los?
> Keiner gepostet?
> 
> Roudy wisst ihr schon wann genau die Trikots kommen sollen?
> ...




es hieß 6 wochen nach auftragserteilung. 

aber erstmal alle schön auf roudy´s konto überweisen 
könnte sich zum "warm-up" marathon in merxhausen zum 05/04 ausgehen.


aber erstmal alle schön das geld auf roudy´s konto überweisen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. März 2009)

yo...ich habe gerade im Internet den Super Geheimtipp für Tagesgeld gelesen. Pssst

Eine kleine chinesische Bank mit Filiale in Bangladesh bietet im Moment 28,95 % für Beträge ab 500,- da lagere ich die ganze Kohle zwischen und von dem Gewinn tue ich zum DK4 einen raus.


----------



## Barbie SHG (18. März 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> yo...ich habe gerade im Internet den Super Geheimtipp für Tagesgeld gelesen. Pssst
> 
> Eine kleine chinesische Bank mit Filiale in Bangladesh bietet im Moment 28,95 % für Beträge ab 500,- da lagere ich die ganze Kohle zwischen und von dem Gewinn tue ich zum DK4 einen raus.



Aktien/Fonds sind auch gerade ganz günstig....


----------



## exto (18. März 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Aktien/Fonds sind auch gerade ganz günstig....



Besonders Bankaktien. Hypo Real Estate z.B.


----------



## Evel Knievel (18. März 2009)

Wenn man in den Litevillefred reinguckt werden das scheinbar garnicht so viele am Wochenende.
Ich lass mich mal überraschen!


----------



## toschi (18. März 2009)

Ich hab im LV Thread LMB Termine reingestellt dann hat man mal ne Übersicht.

Im ersten haben sie heute was von Superwetter am Sammstag erzählt und im Radio sagts bewölkt und regnerisch mit teilweise sonnigen Abschnitten am Nachmittag , na, ich lass mich mal überraschen...


----------



## Flame-Blade (19. März 2009)

Fh4n schrieb:


> Unser alleseits geliebter Evel Knievel war Samstag gut dabei und wurde beim Abhotten im sogenannten Steintorviertel in einschlägigen "Gaststätten" gesichtet:



Hehe meine Hand mit der Pommesgabel ist noch mit drauf


----------



## Phil81 (19. März 2009)

@Evel 

Wundert mich jetzt auch das es auf einmal keinen mehr intressiert. Naja dann wird das halt ne VIP Guide Tour. Bin auf jeden fall beide Tage dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (19. März 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> @Evel
> 
> Wundert mich jetzt auch das es auf einmal keinen mehr intressiert. Naja dann wird das halt ne VIP Guide Tour. Bin auf jeden fall beide Tage dabei


Ich find's gut, wenn nicht so viele "Touristen" im Deister rumfahren. Da bin ich vieleicht ein bischen egoistisch, aber bevor irgendwann noch Ampeln zur Verkehrsregelung aufgestellt werden müssen ...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. März 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> @Evel
> 
> Wundert mich jetzt auch das es auf einmal keinen mehr intressiert. Naja dann wird das halt ne VIP Guide Tour. Bin auf jeden fall beide Tage dabei


 
Ich denke es werden genug teilnehmen.
Schön wäre nur, wenn deisterfremde-Liteviller in der Überzahl sind.
Das war ja, glaube ich, Ziel es Aufrufes.
Wenn nicht wird es eben ein "Trailwochenende mit Evel".

Wie auch immer, die die dabei sind, sind zu beneiden.
Die die es verpassen, ärgern sich so wie ich, ein Loch ins Bein [garantiert]


----------



## toschi (19. März 2009)

Da brauchste keine Angst zu haben, so einen Ausflug macht man nicht jedes Wochenende.


----------



## lakekeman (19. März 2009)

Frisch aus dem Deister:
Pünklich zum Wochenende sind die Sprünge aufm Grab richtig eingerissen worden, da will wohl ein Schlingel das Event boykottieren 
Der Boden ist dagegen teilweise schon richtig schnell, wenn es weiter Trocken bleibt werden auch noch die letzten Schlammlöcher so langsam verschwinden.


----------



## Kampfmaschine (19. März 2009)

Wollte eigentlich auch am Sonntach los! Wo und wann ? Was meint ihr mit bbw, klärt ma ne alten Sack auf?


----------



## Phil81 (19. März 2009)

Ganz leichte Schmutzschicht auf dem Bike 
So kann es bleiben. War mal richtig erfrischend so ganz ohne Schlamm


----------



## Scott-y (19. März 2009)

Diesmal lasse ich mir nicht den Sonntag versauen. Ich bin auch draußen. Endlich wieder weg vom Kanal und in die ,,Berge". 
Nächsten Freitag lasse ich mir die Platte wieder aus dem Arm ausbauen. Mal sehen wie lang ich dann wieder Pause machen muß.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. März 2009)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich auch am Sonntach los! Wo und wann ? Was meint ihr mit bbw, klärt ma ne alten Sack auf?



*B*esucher*B*erg*W*erk in Barsinghausen, Hinterkampstraße 6.


----------



## taifun (19. März 2009)

Ist Morgen jemand unterwegs? Wollte gegen Nachmittag ne runde drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (19. März 2009)

wann und wo?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taifun (19. März 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> wann und wo?
> Gruß
> Schappi


so gegen 13:30 - 14:00 Uhr ab Bredenbeck parkplatz!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. März 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> so gegen 13:30 - 14:00 Uhr ab Bredenbeck parkplatz!


 
verschieb auf 15:00 und ich nehme dich mit.
Hardtailfahren mit schwindsüchtigen Reifen.

15 - 17:30 nur Forstwege


----------



## schappi (20. März 2009)

17:30 Uhr ist mir zu spät,
ich bekomme um 18:00 Uhr Gäste.
Für eine Schnelle rund wäre ich schon, man könnte die kleinen Berge fahren.
Ich muß spätestens 16:30 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein.
Schappi


----------



## schappi (20. März 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> so gegen 13:30 - 14:00 Uhr ab Bredenbeck parkplatz!



was hälst du von einer Runde um gehrdener und Benther und du holst mich abei mir zu Hause ab?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taifun (20. März 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> verschieb auf 15:00 und ich nehme dich mit.
> Hardtailfahren mit schwindsüchtigen Reifen.
> 
> 15 - 17:30 nur Forstwege



Okay.....denke dann aber nur bis 17:00 Uhr.
Und was macht schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (20. März 2009)

Ich fahre mit!
Vorschlag ist wirklich Gehrdener und Benther


----------



## H/WF-Honk (20. März 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Vorschlag ist wirklich Gehrdener und Benther



Kann ich nur empfehlen, waren gestern dort - Bedingungen sind vor allem im Gehrdener sehr gut! Am Benther sind allerdings der "Randtrail" und ein weiterer auf der gleichen Seite z.T. von Forstarbeiten ziemlich verhunzt...

Grüße aus Hannover,
Simon


----------



## taifun (20. März 2009)

Also dann ab 15:00 uhr bei schappi und von hier ab 14:45 mit  roudy oder doch lieber Deister ? geht auch für schnelle Runde


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. März 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit!
> Vorschlag ist wirklich Gehrdener und Benther


 
Treffpunkt ist eigentlich 15:20 Taternpfahl. Hoerman kommt mit ebenso knappem Zeitplan angeradelt. Nach vorn und hinten ist heut´leider keine Luft.
Für den Deister haben wir uns entschieden, weil die Zeit zu schade ist Radwege zwischen den kleinen Bergen zu fahren.

Wenn ich nicht zu oft falle (heute mit Furious Fred 2,0 + Latex) ist etwas a là 2,5h - 45/50km - 800/1000hm mein Wunsch. 
Der 8-er Schnitt der Endurotouren geht mir auf die Psyche 
Den Benther würde ich gern mal wieder tempoorientiert als Dusiburgvorbereitung in Angriff nehmen.
Aber nicht heute.

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## schappi (20. März 2009)

Vorschlag:
wir machen Süllberg und gehrdener und treffen uns um 15:00 Uhr bei HolzMüller


----------



## schappi (20. März 2009)

Gut dann trefen wir uns um 15:00 uhr am Kniggeschen Forsthaus.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taifun (20. März 2009)

okay bin da....


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. März 2009)

Ich auch...

@Taifun: Ich warte auf dich auf dem Parkplatz vor dem Fussballplatz.


----------



## taifun (20. März 2009)

okay


----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. März 2009)

Wer kommt jetzt morgen alles zum BBW?
Ich muss erstmal arbeiten, und hoffe bis 9.00 alles erledigt zu haben. Falls ich es nicht schaffe und später nach dazustoße können wir uns ja am Ende der ersten Trailabfahrt treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (20. März 2009)

Ich bin erst Sonntag am Start. Hab ich das richtig verstanden? Sonntag auch 10:00h BBW? Ich dachte, wir wollen in den Osten.

Klärt mich doch mal auf!


----------



## taifun (20. März 2009)

Heute traffen sich zu einer gemütlichen und zeitweise schnellen Runde

Schappi
Roudy
Madeba
Hoerman
taifun

es kamen dabei 35 km in 2h und knapp 700 hm zusammen

hier Details







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Morgen wird aber wieder der Renner rausgeholt....


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. März 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Heute traffen sich zu einer gemütlichen und zeitweise schnellen Runde
> 
> Schappi,Roudy,Madeba,Hoerman,taifun
> 
> ...



Das hat Spaß gemacht.
Danke Jungs

Die schwindsüchtigen "Furious Fred" haben erstaunlich viel Grip und rollen extrem leicht. Ich mußte bergauf sogar bremsen 
Mitverantwortlich war aber auch
Rad 9,9995kg 
Roudy 78,2 kg  (noch 200g bis Renngewicht)

Geil war auch, dass das die erste Tour seit langem war, nach der nicht geputz werden muss. 

Viel Spaß am WE


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. März 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wer kommt jetzt morgen alles zum BBW?



Ich bin jedenfalls dabei. 10:00 BBW!


----------



## Evel Knievel (21. März 2009)

@Exto
Sonntag auch BBW. Ich dachte is ein guter Treffpunkt, wenn 40 Leute kommen. Parkplatz is ja schön groß.
Is von da aber garnich so weit in Ostdeister. Ich wollte zuerst parallel zum Raketentrail hoch und dann das Klo oder wahlweise den Teerweg mitnehmen und von da zum Frankweg rüber, dann den Farnweg, wieder hoch am Annaturm Kuchen verdrücken, dann das erste Stück Grab, rüber zum Grenzweg, dann Barbiegrab und wer noch nich genug hat das Grab nochmal meinetwegen. Dann entspannt am Waldrand ausrollen nach Basche.
Genug Infos?
Werden bestimmt 50 km.


----------



## afausl (21. März 2009)

Falls ich früh genug aus dem Bett komme und den Weg zum BBW finde bin ich am Samstag auch dabei. Hoffe ich bin auch ohne Liteville willkommen.


----------



## exto (21. März 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> @Exto
> Sonntag auch BBW. Ich dachte is ein guter Treffpunkt, wenn 40 Leute kommen. Parkplatz is ja schön groß.
> Is von da aber garnich so weit in Ostdeister. Ich wollte zuerst parallel zum Raketentrail hoch und dann das Klo oder wahlweise den Teerweg mitnehmen und von da zum Frankweg rüber, dann den Farnweg, wieder hoch am Annaturm Kuchen verdrücken, dann das erste Stück Grab, rüber zum Grenzweg, dann Barbiegrab und wer noch nich genug hat das Grab nochmal meinetwegen. Dann entspannt am Waldrand ausrollen nach Basche.
> Genug Infos?
> Werden bestimmt 50 km.



Hört sich nach nem gepflegten Ausflug an   Gut, dass ich nach dem Urlaub schon wieder n bisschen unterwegs war. Bis Morgen dann...


----------



## taifun (21. März 2009)

@Saiklist

Willkommen bei den Blauen habe doch gesagt,nicht wahr

Heute war bei uns wieder ne 100 km Tour angesagt....alle Berge hier mitgenommen die es so gibt...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (21. März 2009)

WOW  das war mal wieder ne tolle Tour, bin gespannt was morgen kommt und wie es unserem Havaristen geht . Gute Besserung schonmal im voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. März 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> WOW  das war mal wieder ne tolle Tour, bin gespannt was morgen kommt und wie es unserem Havaristen geht . Gute Besserung schonmal im voraus.



Los los los.
Ich sitze hier seit Stunden und harre auf Berichte.
Scheint ja ein voller Erfolg zu sein.

Aber 

DETAILS  BITTE 
UND FOTOS


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. März 2009)

@Phil und Evel:
Paul und ich kommen morgen zum Annaturm.
Wir nehmen die Bahn um 10:33.

PS: Das heute war die beste Tour seit langem!!!


----------



## Phil81 (21. März 2009)

Als wenn ich je dran gezweifelt hätte
Wir können ja dafür eine Trail mehr fahren dann stimmt die Bilanz wieder


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. März 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> ..
> PS: Das heute war die beste Tour seit langem!!!



ja ja, schlagt fester


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (21. März 2009)

Ich muss etwas 

Kann morgen nicht dabei sein.

Viel Spaß allen die dabei sein können!!!!!!!

Ich hoffe auf bald

L-L-03


----------



## Darkwing Duck (21. März 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ... und wie es unserem Havaristen geht . Gute Besserung schonmal im voraus.



Sagen wir mal, wir haben ihn den Umständen entsprechend heil zuhause abgeliefert. Jimmy ist extra schonend gefahren, damit sein Nacken von den Fliehkräften verschont blieb 

War echt ne lustige Truppe heute. Tour und Wetter ja sowieso klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (21. März 2009)

was seit ihr denn nach der mooshütte noch gefahren ?


----------



## Downhillfaller (21. März 2009)

Mooshütte  Kaffeekränzchen gemacht 

Wieviel LV-Vertreter waren denn da ???


----------



## _Sync_ (21. März 2009)

So, endlich auch wieder da, ohne ernstere Verletzungen sogar!


----------



## Downhillfaller (21. März 2009)

Barbie SHG und ich haben es heute wegen techn. Probleme an Toms Fox-gabel nicht geschafft zum Treffen 
Ich sag nur: wo rohe Kräfte sinnlos walten.... 

Wir haben dann eine 55km-1075HM Deisterkreisel (Ostdeister) Variante gefahren die auch sehr nett war 
Siehe Anlage.

Schönen Sonntag noch!

DHF


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. März 2009)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch* 

zum 40.ten lieber Roudy !!

Willkommen im CdaS.(Club der alten Säcke)


----------



## Scott-y (22. März 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Willkommen im Club!  
Ich weiß nicht ob sie´s schon wußten....... jetzt kommen die schweren Zeiten. Mit etwas Glück schaffst du noch mal die selbe Zeit.
 So ich mach mich dann morgen auch auf zum BBW. Ich komme aber von zu Haus mit dem Rad. Also werde ich so 8.30Uhr starten um pünktlich zu sein.


----------



## Jennfa (22. März 2009)

Herzliche Glückwünsche Roudy!!!

Wir sind morgen dann auch am Annaturm!

Grüße Jenna


----------



## Phil81 (22. März 2009)

Treffen heute ist um 10 am BBW mit Steffen. Ich fahre gegen 11:00 ab Waldkater hoch und treffe mich mit den anderen um 11:30 - 11:45 am Annaturm.

@roudy Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. März 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Roudy

mit ner 4 vorn kannst Du jetzt auch endlich die ganz großen Dinger springen, frei nach Extos Motto: alte Männer sind gefährlich, die Zukunft ist egal


----------



## caneloni (22. März 2009)

Das war gestern echt ne coole Tour. Schön ausgeglichen und das Wetter war eh der Hammer! Mir tun zwar heute schon irgendwie die Knochen weh aber ich bin glücklich und zufrieden. Ich weiß garnicht wie Evel es schafft heute wieder auf dem Rad zu sitzen (und der Kerl ist 10 Jahre älter als ich ).
Alles zusammen war es ein gelungener Tag gestern. So viele LVers waren zwar nicht da aber ist ja im Prinzip auch egal.
Wünsche euch heute noch einen guten Tag und lasst die Rhönradradellen wech - das tut aua machen (hoffe es geht ihm wieder gut und keine bleibenden Schäden soweit)!
Gruß und bis zum nächsten Mal,

         Saverio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (22. März 2009)

Exto das müsste doch was für dich sein. Ist zwar Fixed aber ich finds Hammer

Klick


----------



## taifun (22. März 2009)

*Happy Birthday Roudy.....born in 69...is the best*


----------



## Hitzi (22. März 2009)

Glückstrumpf Roudy


----------



## Downhillfaller (22. März 2009)

Auch von mir Roudy, alles Gute zum Geburtstag 

Mit 40 gehts erst so richtig los 


​


----------



## Barbie SHG (22. März 2009)

Alles gute zum 40ten lieber Roudy, und Willkommen als Neumitglied im CdAS..... 
Lass es ordentlich krachen .

Gruß Tom


----------



## afausl (22. März 2009)

Rhönradradellen sind wiklich nicht zu empfehlen. Besonders am nächsten Tag macht es richtig aua. Nachdem ich gestern noch 4 Stunden im Krankenhaus verbracht habe (2 Stunden Wartezeit) waren die Ärzte zum Glück der Meinung, daß nichts Ernstes passiert ist.
Somit habe ich neben ein paar Druckstellen und Kratzern im Gesicht, einer schönen blauen Halskrawatte und wahrscheinlich einer leichten Verstrahlung durch zahlreiche Röntgenaufnahmen eine Menge positive Erinnerungen an den gestrigen Tag.
Bis zu meiner dummen Kamikaze- Vorführung war es eine tolle Tour mit Euch. Außerdem war es eine schöne Erfahrung wie sich mehr oder weniger Fremde im Notfall um einen kümmern. Dafür nochmal ein ganz fettes Danke an alle, insbesondere an Jimmy und und Darkwing Duck, die ihre Tour für mich vorzeitig abgebrochen haben.
Auch an die Leute die mein Auto geholt und an alle die sich mehrfach nach meinem Befinden erkundigt haben. Leider kann ich mich nicht an alle Namen erinnern (liegt aber nicht am Sturz sondern am Alter).

@Evil Knievel
Falls Du die Voodoo-Puppe findest, nimm sie bitte mit und massier´vorsichtig den Nacken.

Wenn ich wieder fit bin werde ich auf jeden Fall mal wieder in den Deister kommen, hoffe Ihr nehmt mich nochmal mit. Ich verspreche auch erstmal nichts zu fahren wobei die Reifen sich weiter als 10 cm vom Boden entfernen.

Jetzt werde ich erstmal meine Schmerzen genießen.

aua

Andreas


----------



## bicicletta (22. März 2009)

afausl schrieb:


> Rhönradradellen sind wiklich nicht zu empfehlen. Besonders am nächsten Tag macht es richtig aua. Nachdem ich gestern noch 4 Stunden im Krankenhaus verbracht habe (2 Stunden Wartezeit) waren die Ärzte zum Glück der Meinung, daß nichts Ernstes passiert ist.
> Somit habe ich neben ein paar Druckstellen und Kratzern im Gesicht, einer schönen blauen Halskrawatte und wahrscheinlich einer leichten Verstrahlung durch zahlreiche Röntgenaufnahmen eine Menge positive Erinnerungen an den gestrigen Tag.
> Bis zu meiner dummen Kamikaze- Vorführung war es eine tolle Tour mit Euch. Außerdem war es eine schöne Erfahrung wie sich mehr oder weniger Fremde im Notfall um einen kümmern. Dafür nochmal ein ganz fettes Danke an alle, insbesondere an Jimmy und und Darkwing Duck, die ihre Tour für mich vorzeitig abgebrochen haben.
> Auch an die Leute die mein Auto geholt und an alle die sich mehrfach nach meinem Befinden erkundigt haben. Leider kann ich mich nicht an alle Namen erinnern (liegt aber nicht am Sturz sondern am Alter).
> ...


Hey Andreas, 
ganz gute Besserung von mir! Bin ich froh, dass nichts wirkich ernstes passiert ist- hätte bei dem Sturz auch schlimmer ausgehen können.
Viele Grüße,
Claudia


----------



## bicicletta (22. März 2009)

...die paar Fotos die ich von der gestrigen Tour gemacht habe, könnt Ihr Euch in meinem Album ansehen.

Hat echt riesigen Spaß gemacht mit Euch, danke an Steffen für die Tour, und dass wir so spontan mitfahren konnten 

Bis demnächst!
Claudia


----------



## taifun (22. März 2009)

Und Evel ist wie immer bei der ersten Hilfe dabei....

das kann er gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caneloni (22. März 2009)

@ afausl:
da sind wir aber erleichtert das es dir wieder gut geht. Hoffe es dauert nicht alzu lang bis du wieder richtig fit bist. Auf feden Fall hast du ein Schweineglück gehabt. Ich dachte schon du bleibst liegen...
Aber die Rhönradradelle (kurz gesagt Triple R) war erste Sahne - Hut ab!


----------



## Phil81 (22. März 2009)

Gute Besserung auf jeden fall! Und zum Glück bleibt dann ausser dem schlechten gefühl beim ersten mal wieder aufs bike steigen nichts zurück!

Bischen traurig war das Evel heute vergeblich am BBw gewartet hatte. Von den angekündigten Litevillern waren dann heute mal sage und schreibe 0 da. Das ist schon etwas sehr arm nach der Grosspurigen ankündigung.

Naja war dann halt ein Sonntag wie immer Locals on tour. Danke auf jedenfall an die erbauer des Notelmeyer Trails. Schöne Arbeit der Trail muss nur noch etwas austrocknen


----------



## schappi (22. März 2009)

Roudy
willkommen im Club:



Alles Gute zum Geburtstag von Schappi.

Ich habe mir heute auf dem Frankweg in dem Hohlweg eine fette Zerrung zugezogen, In der großen Kompression ist mir das Hinterrad weggerutsch und beim Abfangen  habe ich mir dei Seite gezerrt, ja ja das Alter


----------



## schappi (22. März 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Bischen traurig war das Evel heute vergeblich am BBw gewartet hatte. Von den angekündigten Litevillern waren dann heute mal sage und schreibe 0 da. Das ist schon etwas sehr arm nach der Grosspurigen ankündigung.



Ja die 3 lokalen Liteviller mussten sich heute eine Menge Spott über ihre Markenkollegen anhören so wie:

Das Lite in LiteVille steht für light Biker
oder 
scheinen doch viel Eisdielenposer zu sein bei den Litevillern.

Nach der großspurigen Ankündigung im LV Forum war das eine schwache bis gar keine Vorstellung, dabei war heute Bikewetter vom feinsten- kein Regen und wenige Leute unterwegs.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Barbie SHG (22. März 2009)

Bei meiner Samstags-Ostdeister-Tour mit DHF waren wir doch erstaunt... Haben die DK - Planer jetzt schon Schilder für den DK 4 anfertigen lassen???
Respekt, das wird ja immer professioneller
Oder ist das Ganze nur ne Ablenkung für die Stöckchenleger

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/309951]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## Jimmy (22. März 2009)

afausl schrieb:


> Rhönradradellen sind wiklich nicht zu empfehlen. Besonders am nächsten Tag macht es richtig aua. Nachdem ich gestern noch 4 Stunden im Krankenhaus verbracht habe (2 Stunden Wartezeit) waren die Ärzte zum Glück der Meinung, daß nichts Ernstes passiert ist.
> Somit habe ich neben ein paar Druckstellen und Kratzern im Gesicht, einer schönen blauen Halskrawatte und wahrscheinlich einer leichten Verstrahlung durch zahlreiche Röntgenaufnahmen eine Menge positive Erinnerungen an den gestrigen Tag.
> Bis zu meiner dummen Kamikaze- Vorführung war es eine tolle Tour mit Euch. Außerdem war es eine schöne Erfahrung wie sich mehr oder weniger Fremde im Notfall um einen kümmern. Dafür nochmal ein ganz fettes Danke an alle, insbesondere an Jimmy und und Darkwing Duck, die ihre Tour für mich vorzeitig abgebrochen haben.
> Auch an die Leute die mein Auto geholt und an alle die sich mehrfach nach meinem Befinden erkundigt haben. Leider kann ich mich nicht an alle Namen erinnern (liegt aber nicht am Sturz sondern am Alter).
> ...



Da sind wir erstmal froh dass nichts ernsteres passiert ist! Gute Besserung!

Danke an alle für die super Tour gestern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (22. März 2009)

Naja der eine Local konnte den Spot ja schon nicht mehr ertragen und hat sich ein anderes Bike gekauft


----------



## lakekeman (22. März 2009)

Wieso, mit dem LV fahr ich natürlich immernoch zur Eisdiele


----------



## taxifolia (22. März 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Rudi. Jetzt bist Du also auch in den besten Jahren â machÂ´ was draus.

Schappi hat sich hoffentlich nichts abgerissen als er heute plÃ¶tzlich weg war. 

Gute Besserung , afausl ( zukÃ¼nftiger Wikipedia- Eintrag:âErfinder der mundgebremsten RhÃ¶nradradelle" )
Ich habe ich noch ein paar Bilder von Dir ( in meinem Fotoalbum) als Du noch heil warst- richtig glÃ¼cklich siehst Du trotzdem nicht aus.
Im Ernst : SchÃ¶n, dass es Dir gut geht !  

Tausend Dank an Evel, dass er uns und die zahllosen Liteviller aus nah und fern durch den Deister gefÃ¼hrt hat.

Ich fandÂ´s heute noch besser als gestern.


taxi


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. März 2009)

afausl schrieb:


> Rhönradradellen sind wiklich nicht zu empfehlen. Besonders am nächsten Tag macht es richtig aua. Nachdem ich gestern noch 4 Stunden im Krankenhaus verbracht habe (2 Stunden Wartezeit) waren die Ärzte zum Glück der Meinung, daß nichts Ernstes passiert ist.
> Somit habe ich neben ein paar Druckstellen und Kratzern im Gesicht, einer schönen blauen Halskrawatte und wahrscheinlich einer leichten Verstrahlung durch zahlreiche Röntgenaufnahmen eine Menge positive Erinnerungen an den gestrigen Tag.
> Bis zu meiner dummen Kamikaze- Vorführung war es eine tolle Tour mit Euch. Außerdem war es eine schöne Erfahrung wie sich mehr oder weniger Fremde im Notfall um einen kümmern. Dafür nochmal ein ganz fettes Danke an alle, insbesondere an Jimmy und und Darkwing Duck, die ihre Tour für mich vorzeitig abgebrochen haben.
> Auch an die Leute die mein Auto geholt und an alle die sich mehrfach nach meinem Befinden erkundigt haben. Leider kann ich mich nicht an alle Namen erinnern (liegt aber nicht am Sturz sondern am Alter).
> ...



hallo andreas, 
man, da fällt mir ja echt ein stein vom herzen, das trotz des echt heftigen einschlages alles "so" glimpflich abgegangen ist. 
da waren gestern wohl alle schutzengel der anwesenden zur richtigen zeit am richtigen ort und haben deinem engel geholfen 

das hätte es gestern  für immer sein können mit dem biken.
aber ... zum glück alles gut gegangen , gute besserung und bis bald im deister . 

hab jetzt aber auch langsam die faxen dicke . 3 tage biken sind so früh in der saison echt heftig und anstrengend. 
obwohl das heute wieder trailgeballere vom feinsten war.  

evil wird , so fertig wie der zum schluss aussah, auch wohl bis mittwoch kein bike mehr anfassen wollen.
trotzdem großes lob und danke für die 2 tage und den "guido" spielen 

schönen restsonntag

hoerman


----------



## Jennfa (22. März 2009)

Danke Jungs, war mal wieder toll mit euch! Schade, dass wir gestern nicht dabei sein konnten....gute Besserung an den Gestürzten auch von mir! 

Grüße Jenna


----------



## taxifolia (22. März 2009)

...gute Besserung auch an den Forstpächter, der uns mit seinem Moutain- Auto dynamisch den Fahrweg versperrt hat und nach einer Gruppendiskussion zum Thema "Weg"( Welche Wege sind erlaubt ?) auch leicht rhönradradellt aussah. 

taxi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. März 2009)

Roudy, alles Gute zum Geburtstag! Bei den Litevillern heißt das dann "Member ü40 CC-Freerider"! 

Gute Besserung an Andreas, Glück gehabt!

War mal wieder super heute, auch das Wetter. Bei uns fängt es jetzt grade an zu regnen. Perfekt!

Johann


----------



## caneloni (22. März 2009)

Ich hab es eben auch mitbekommen das es heute sage und schreibe NULL LVers waren. Das ist echt ne schwache Vorstellung. Es waren echt ne Menge die sich vorher noch groÃkotzig fÃ¼r den Sonntag angemeldet haben um mit ihren "Bigbikes" den Deister zu rocken. Ich habe es auch schon im LV-Forum geschrieben und kann es nur nochmal wiederholen: Hunde die bellen beissen nicht! Und im LV-Forum bellen recht viele (leider).
Trotzdem Danke an Evel fÃ¼r den Guide und die tolle Tour am Samstag. Es hat allen sehr gut gefallen. Und sorry das du dich heute morgen wieder aufs bike quÃ¤len musstest.

Und ich wette 5â¬ das er doch noch vor Mittwoch wieder aufs Bike steigt 

@taxi: FuÃ deiner Tochter noch dran?


----------



## stefan64 (22. März 2009)

Von mir auch herzliche Glückwünsche an Roudy.

Stefan


----------



## Evel Knievel (22. März 2009)

Sehr schöne Beiträge seit gestern, amüsant zu lesen!
Das war mal echt ein geiles Wochenende, 100 km nur Trailgeheize, es gibt schlimmere Möglichkeiten das Wochenende rumzukriegen! Jetzt bin ich aber wirklich durch, bin schon während des Essens eingepennt!
@LV
Ein bissel erstaunt war ich dann doch schon das der Parkplatz heute ratzekahl leer war!
@Andreas
Mann, bin ich froh das nicht mehr passiert ist. Ich hab ja schon in Bikeparks so einige Radellen gesehen, aber das war echt der Hammer. Der Film lief gestern abend die ganze Zeit vor meinem geistigen Auge ab! Du hast echt ne Menge Dusel gehabt!
Wer von Euch hat denn eigentlich die Nase von Andreas vom Schlamm freigekratzt, damit er wieder atmen kann?
So, die Woche solls ja bissel schneien, aber dann kann echt der Sommer kommen!
@Caneloni
Ich glaub die 5 Euro sind weg, ich steig vor Mittwoch wirklich nich aufs Rad!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. März 2009)

Hui,
hier ist ja was los.
Danke an alle Gratulanten, leider konnte ich mich nicht früher aus meinem neuen Domizil melden, wir haben da kein Internet und mein Zivi hatte frei.
Der Dösel wollte nach Holland irgendwelche Pflanzen kaufen. 
So mußte ich mit dem Rollator zum Internet-Café.

@Andreas unbekannterweise: Gute Besserung, die Berichte machten schon Gänsehaut.

@Alle anderen: Es freut mich, dass Ihr viel Spaß hattet. Aber Deisterwetter ist nicht Litevillewetter und/oder Deisterfreun.de fahren immer, Liteviller nur wenn Sie der Schnittmenge angehören.

Wer ist so alt und hatte noch Mengenlehre?

So! Zeit nach Hause zu Rolatoren, um 6 Uhr gibts Frühstück

Bis bald im Wald
Roudy


----------



## firefighter76 (22. März 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Das war mal echt ein geiles Wochenende, 100 km nur Trailgeheize, es gibt schlimmere Möglichkeiten das Wochenende rumzukriegen! QUOTE]
> 
> ja gibt es wenn man einen nagelneuen rahmen im montageständer hat und dann passt das hinterrad nicht wegen 0,1mm ich könnte
> werde das die tage wohl mal anpassen müssen damit ich wieder radeln kann


----------



## afausl (22. März 2009)

Vielen Dank an alle für die Genesungswünsche.
Mag man sich wirklich nicht vorstellen was alles hätte passieren können.


----------



## caneloni (23. März 2009)

@ Evel:
Mist, ich hätte es besser wissen sollen! Beim nächsten Mal 5 Eus in die Spatenkasse von mir - ich denk dran.

@ RRR-Andreas:
Bloss nicht zu viel drüber nachdenken was hätte alles passieren können, das blockiert nur beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## afausl (23. März 2009)

@ RRR-Andreas:
Bloss nicht zu viel drüber nachdenken was hätte alles passieren können, das blockiert nur beim nächsten Mal.[/quote]

Was soll das heißen "beim nächsten Mal", habe nicht vor sowas nochmal zu machen. Im Ernst: ich verstehe schon was Du meinst, denke aber das sollte kein Problem sein. War ja nicht mein erster unfreiwilliger Abstieg, wenn auch mit Sicherheit der heftigste (und dabei soll es auch bleiben).
Bisher konnte ich immer sofort wieder aufsteigen und einen neuen Versuch starten, in diesem Fall muss ich halt ein paar Tage (ok, vielleicht besser ein paar Wochen) warten. Aber etwas mehr Vorsicht und weniger Selbstüberschätzung sind an bestimmten Stellen sicherlich angebracht. 
Und danke für den neuen Namen


----------



## Scott-y (23. März 2009)

Deisterfreunde... wie sollten überlegen den,,Sturzpokal" dieses Jahr außerhalb unserer Bikergemeinde zu verleihen. Ich glaube nicht das einer die Rhönradradelle  noch topen will. 
 Die Tour war super. Mein Akku war gestern auch leer. Aber so hab ich´s gebraucht. 5h40min= 91km=1940Hm


----------



## Jimmy (23. März 2009)

Weiß einer die km-Anzahl von Samstag?


----------



## stefan64 (23. März 2009)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Weiß einer die km-Anzahl von Samstag?



Am Samstag waren es bei mir etwa 45 km und 1200 Hm.
Und ich war von Anfang bis zum Ende dabei.

Stefan


----------



## 1Tintin (23. März 2009)

Mensch Roudy, auch schon ne 4 vorne weg?
Aber glaub mir, is nich schlimm, habe mich auch schon dran gewöhnt.

Also meinen allerherzlichsten noch nachträglich.

Der Tintin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (23. März 2009)

So, nachdem ich meinen Rechner doch noch überreden konnte, ne Internetverbindung aufzubauen, erst mal das aller-aller wichtigste: Roudy: Meinen absolut herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag !!! Dann ist ja jetzt die Truppe der alten Säcke sogut wie vollständig. Wenn ich mir die leicht verstrahlte Horde so ansehe, gewinnt der Ausdruck "Best-Ager" ne ganz neue Dimension. 

Gestern war auch wieder Senioren-Sport vom feinsten (nich böse sein,Samy, Jenna u. Co.). Lecker Trails heizen mit netten Leuten. Was kann man Sonntags besseres machen?

Schappi, alles wieder klar mit dem morschen Gebälk?

Phil, das Fixie-Video ist geil. Allerdings sind Fixie-Fahrer mit Stahlseilen ausgerüstet, wo andere Leute Kreuzbänder haben. Das tu ich mir dann doch nicht an. Eingang reicht erst mal...


----------



## schappi (23. März 2009)

Exto,

habe ne nette Zerrzung auf der linken Seite unterhalb der letzten Rippe,
Kommt davon wenn man mit kalten Muskeln in eine Trail starte und dann einen Fahrfehler macht, war in der großen Kompression in der Halfpipe des Frankwegs. Konnte mich und das Bike noch abfangen, aber dabei hat es dann über gestochen und andschließend konnte ich mich nicht mehr drehen, heute kann ich nicht husten und nicht nießen


----------



## Madeba (23. März 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> ...heute kann ich nicht husten und nicht nießen


dann geh doch mal 'ne halbe Stunde barfuß vor die Tür, dann geht das morgen bestimmt wieder


----------



## taifun (23. März 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> dann geh doch mal 'ne halbe Stunde barfuß vor die Tür, dann geht das morgen bestimmt wieder


----------



## wurzelpistensau (24. März 2009)

Muss ja sagen, mit so nem Haufen junger und alter Säcke zu fahren war doch sehr angenehm. So kann man seinen Sonntag verbringen!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. März 2009)

Guckt mal was die in der SBZ, oder heißt das DDR, so hinkriegen.
Mein allergrößter Respekt.

www.dirtforce.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (25. März 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Guckt mal was die in der SBZ, oder heißt das DDR, so hinkriegen.
> Mein allergrößter Respekt.
> 
> www.dirtforce.de


Cool, da gibts ja sogar Municycler.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. März 2009)

Genau da hab ich bis 1999 noch gewohnt. Ferienwohnungen mit Seeblick kann ich bei Bedarf vermitteln!


----------



## Phil81 (26. März 2009)

Steffen hat dich der Regen verscheucht wir waren noch kurz vor 3 da, da warst du aber schon weg.

Die Steinplatte macht sich da ganz gut


----------



## tweetygogo (26. März 2009)

Wer hat die Sprünge im Deister zerstört? weis das nun einer?


----------



## schappi (26. März 2009)

Du hast doch sowieso Deisterverbot, 
warum interessiert dich das also?


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. März 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Du hast doch sowieso Deisterverbot,
> warum interessiert dich das also?



ignorrieren, schappi

einfach nur ignorrieren


----------



## tweetygogo (27. März 2009)

Deisterverbot, Nun muss ich erst mal lachen!!!
Ich lasse mir von keinen was sagen!!
Und wenn einer Probleme mit mir hat soll er es mir persönlich sagen!


----------



## exto (27. März 2009)

Da fällt mir grad ein Zitat aus einem klassischen, kulturell wertvollen, deutschen Filmepos ein:

"Äy, isch glaub, wir ham Köln-Kalk-Verbot." 
"Halte Fresse! Sonste habbe balde Ganze-Welt-Verbot..."


----------



## taxifolia (27. März 2009)

"Nosferatu, eine Synfonie des Grauens" von unserem geliebten Friedrich Murnau  kann es nicht gewesen sein, weil datt wa ja n stumpfilm nä.

Fährt einer ohne Deisterverbot am WE ?????????

Gruß taxi


----------



## tweetygogo (27. März 2009)

Fährt einer ohne Deisterverbot am WE ?????????= ja ich!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (27. März 2009)

Morgen mach ichs vom Wetter abhängig. Bei Regen latsch ich lieber zu Römisch II gegen Hans A. II ins Stadion.

Sonntag wär ich zu haben


----------



## matzinski (27. März 2009)

Sonntag will ich wohl auch los. Letzte Möglichkeit für WP-Punkte  Macht mal was klar. Ich stoße dann später dazu. Ich gehe ja mal davon aus, daß sich vor 11:00 nichts abspielt. 

Ansonsten wär' 9:30 BB oder 10:15 bei Schappi ein Angebot. 

matze


----------



## Scott-y (27. März 2009)

Ich bin wieder aus dem Krankenhaus raus, meine Platte ist auch daußen. 
Somit sollte gestern es auch mein letzter Eintag im WP sein. Die Titanplatte könnte ich mir ja dekorativ und zur allgemeinen und meiner Abschreckung ans Bike schrauben, inkl. der 8 Schrauben.


----------



## matzinski (27. März 2009)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Ich bin wieder aus dem Krankenhaus raus, meine Platte ist auch daußen.
> Somit sollte gestern es auch mein letzter Eintag im WP sein. Die Titanplatte könnte ich mir ja dekorativ und zur allgemeinen und meiner Abschreckung ans Bike schrauben, inkl. der 8 Schrauben.


Hmm, schätze, dann werde ich dich wohl auf den letzten Metern noch ganz knapp überholen. Du stehst in der Einzelwertung genau einen Platz vor mir.


----------



## Saiklist (27. März 2009)

Gibts jemand der morgen gegen 16 Uhr mit mir 2-3 Stunden Biken gehen will?

Grüße Tommy


----------



## Homer_Simplon (28. März 2009)

Ich hätte Lust zwischen den Schauern ne Runde mit Hundebegleitung zu fahren. BBW 16:00


----------



## Saiklist (28. März 2009)

Hi Homer,

Ich muß bis 15 Uhr arbeiten. Ich schaff es zeitlich danach nur nach Wennigsen.
BBW brauch ich länger hin.
Ich hatte gedacht Waldkater und dann 3 Trails


----------



## tweetygogo (28. März 2009)

Mal wieder was bauen ( neu machen)!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. März 2009)

Phil und ich sind morgen um 11 am Waldkater, falls jemand dazu kommen möchte.
Oder vielleicht lieber Westdeister, Phil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (28. März 2009)

morgen geht garnicht. 

die indians sind auf dem play-offs kriegspfad richtung 2. bundesliga. 

das 1. wurde gestern vor ausverkauftem haus gewonnen. 
den 2. skalp holen wir uns morgen gemeinsam ab 18.30 h in herne . 

drückt mal mit die daumen 

hoerman


----------



## Phil81 (28. März 2009)

im Westen nichts neues... oder doch 

Kommt noch jemand mit?


----------



## heyho (28. März 2009)

Jep, bin dabei. S-Bahn 10:41h ab Fischerhof?

Gruß
heyho


----------



## Phil81 (28. März 2009)

Jo kannst auf meiner Django mitfahren


----------



## lakekeman (28. März 2009)

Wenns heute abend nicht zu spät wird werd ich vielleicht mitkommen. Wenn sich an 11 Uhr Waldkater was ändert sagt mir nochmal bescheid.


----------



## Phil81 (28. März 2009)

Hat sich schon geändert auf den Westdeister.  Will die Ecke mal echt besser kennen lernen. 

Ist deine Gabel da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (28. März 2009)

Westdeister also, wann und wo ist Treffen?
Gabel ist da, neue Dämpferfeder ist da, alles ist da


----------



## Scott-y (28. März 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hmm, schätze, dann werde ich dich wohl auf den letzten Metern noch ganz knapp überholen. Du stehst in der Einzelwertung genau einen Platz vor mir.



Da werde ich mich wohl noch schnell auf das Rad meiner Frau setzen müssen und ein paar WP Punkte auf dem Weg zum Arzt machen müssen Damit kann ich besser einhändig fahren und habe sogar noch 2 Körbchen dran.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (28. März 2009)

Saiklist schrieb:


> Hi Homer,
> 
> Ich muß bis 15 Uhr arbeiten. Ich schaff es zeitlich danach nur nach Wennigsen.
> BBW brauch ich länger hin.
> Ich hatte gedacht Waldkater und dann 3 Trails



bei DEM Wetter  werde ich heute nur noch Sofasport treiben. Morgen Westdeister hört sich gut an.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. März 2009)

Wo treffen wir uns denn jetzt?


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. März 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wo treffen wir uns denn jetzt?



morgen , 18,30uhr eissporthalle zu herne


----------



## Saiklist (28. März 2009)

Einfach mal ansehen und staunen....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zploy9L05h8&NR=1"]YouTube - Extreme MTB Stunts!!![/ame]


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. März 2009)

Saiklist schrieb:


> Einfach mal ansehen und staunen....
> 
> YouTube - Extreme MTB Stunts!!!



Geil 
Früher hieß das Kunstradfahren oder?
Einige Übungen stammen daher.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. März 2009)

@Homer, lakekeman und alle anderen:
Wir sind morgen um 11:10 am BBW!

Edit: taxi, ich hab jetzt 2 Wochen Ferien, aber ich meld mich nochmal


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. März 2009)

Saiklist schrieb:


> Einfach mal ansehen und staunen....
> 
> YouTube - Extreme MTB Stunts!!!



 

hammergeil , 

nur werde ich das nie !!! lernen


----------



## Homer_Simplon (28. März 2009)

ich hab heute doch noch 1,5 trockene Stunden erwischt  die Trails sind allerdings ziemlich räudig zu fahren nach dem Dauerregen . Bin gespannt auf morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (28. März 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Geil
> Früher hieß das Kunstradfahren oder?
> Einige Übungen stammen daher.



Kunstrad fahren ist aber ohne Freilauf


----------



## matzinski (28. März 2009)

Saiklist schrieb:


> Einfach mal ansehen und staunen....


 ... vor allem die nose wheelies find' ich klasse.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. März 2009)

Bei Manuals und Wheelies denke ich an den hier )


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6Sd0J2OUlo&feature=related"]YouTube - Bobby Root[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MjCVqsezSI&feature=related"]YouTube - Manuals of Bobby Root[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3shnClSDxQ&feature=related"]YouTube - Extreme Onboard Manual (wheelie)[/ame]


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. März 2009)

Hai,
ich bin morgen nicht dabei. Freitag aufm Barbie war doch eher Mudrace meets Driftchallenge.
Wenn es klappt strampel ich noch was auf der Rolle ab.

Viel Spass an alle.
Roudy


----------



## lakekeman (29. März 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Homer, lakekeman und alle anderen:
> Wir sind morgen um 11:10 am BBW!
> 
> Edit: taxi, ich hab jetzt 2 Wochen Ferien, aber ich meld mich nochmal



So, ist doch etwas später geworden... wenn ich nicht pünklich da sein sollte, wartet nicht, dann lieg ich noch im Bett.
Montag dann auf jeden Fall, falls noch jemand Bock hat.


----------



## taxifolia (29. März 2009)

Dabei :11 Uhr ct BBW

taxi


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. März 2009)

so.... 

die springer indianer haben auch soeben das kriegsbeil ausgegraben 
und machen sich jetzt auf  , den skalp der herner zu erobern. 

bis gleich in herne 

hoerman


----------



## Phil81 (29. März 2009)

Der Stöckchen Leger war heute wieder fleissig am Funkturm


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. März 2009)

Muss aber echt frustrierend sein, wenn man die ganze Arbeit immer sofort wieder zerstört sieht... Der Arme

Jenna, alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. März 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Muss aber echt frustrierend sein, wenn man die ganze Arbeit immer sofort wieder zerstört sieht... Der Arme
> 
> Jenna, alles Gute zum Geburtstag!



Ein Geburtstag ! Und mal kein 40ster 

Glückwunsch


----------



## schappi (29. März 2009)

Jennfa,
alles alles gute zum Geburtstag.
von Schappi


----------



## tweetygogo (29. März 2009)




----------



## taifun (29. März 2009)

Jenna


----------



## Evel Knievel (29. März 2009)

Jenna, alles Gute!
Jaaa, heute war wieder ein lecker Tag im Wald, und so laaang!

Am Funkturm werd ich die Woche bestimmt auch noch mal langfahren, das Aufräumen macht einem so ordnungsliebenden Menschen wie mir immer Spaß!


----------



## lakekeman (29. März 2009)

Jemand morgen unterwegs? Muss das Wetter ausnutzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (29. März 2009)

Danke für die Glückwünsche .
Ja, heute war ein genialer Frühlingstag! So kann das Wetter bleiben, hab ich mir auch so gewünscht !

Grüße Jenna


----------



## exto (29. März 2009)

Von mir auch mal n lecker Glückwunsch  Ich komm grad von Niggels' Geburtstag. Der ist heute 18 geworden!


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. März 2009)

-so aus herne wieder zurück. 

leider 4 - 2 verloren , aber ...


@ jennfa : 
auch von mir noch schnell in den letzten minuten des sonntages : 

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUM GEBURTSTAG


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. März 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Von mir auch mal n lecker Glückwunsch  Ich komm grad von Niggels' Geburtstag. Der ist heute 18 geworden!


 
Na dann natürlich auch Glückwunsch an Niggels 

Endlich erwachsen


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. März 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Na dann natürlich auch Glückwunsch an Niggels
> 
> Endlich erwachsen


 
au shit, den hab ich ja echt vergessen :-( 



 hey niggels, 

 auch von mir herzlichen glückwunsch zum geburtstag  



 l.g. hoerman


----------



## schappi (30. März 2009)

Hallo Niggels,
nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
von Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. März 2009)

Niklas, auch von mir noch alles Gute!
Bei den ganzen Geburstagen kommt man ja kaum noch hinterher...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (30. März 2009)

ich sach auch mal herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Geburtstachskinder, besonders an Niggels und Jennfa


----------



## mucho (30. März 2009)

Hallo! 
Am 18. April findet bei uns in Lüneburg ein Event für alle Bereiche des Mountainbikens statt.
Alle Infos hier: BIKEDAY in Lüneburg
Würde mich freuen, wenn sich einige von euch auf den Weg machen. Egal ob sie fahren oder zuschauen!


----------



## exto (30. März 2009)

Lustich 

Der *A*lle Macht*D*en*A*utofetischisten*C*lub macht nen Fahrrad-Tag...

Sind das nicht die Kollegen, denen wir die Radwegepflicht zu verdanken haben, die co²-abhängige KfZ-Steuern verhindern wollen, und ohne deren unglaublich teuren Schutzbrief du tot bist, wenn du im Ausland mal nen Schnupfen kriegst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (31. März 2009)

Soo, alle Selbstständigen, Studenten und alle, die mal früher Feierabend machen können:
Wollen wir morgen Nachmittag die Temperaturen und Lichtverhältnisse nutzen?
Ich könnte um 14:37 in Barsinghausen sein.

Johann


----------



## caneloni (31. März 2009)

....wie schön (praktisch) war doch das Studentenleben...


----------



## tweetygogo (31. März 2009)

Autofreier Sonntag in Hannover, am 17,05,09 von 11-18 Uhr.


----------



## taxifolia (31. März 2009)

Samy, Du weißt schon, dass Ferien sind und postings von Dir erst nach 11: 00 Uhr erwartet werden !

Ich dachte, Du machst den Führerschein und kannst morgen nicht ? Bei mir passt es morgen leider gar nicht und am WE ist G-A-R-T--E-N- dran, damit ich zum nächtsen Konvent  extra- pervers scharfe Pepperoni an euch ( speziell hoerman) ausprobieren kann.  

@ caneloni: So schlimm kann Deine Arbeit ja nicht sein, wenn Du da ins Internet darfst.

Viel Spaß im Wald. 

taxi


----------



## schappi (31. März 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Soo, alle Selbstständigen, Studenten und alle, die mal früher Feierabend machen können:
> Wollen wir morgen Nachmittag die Temperaturen und Lichtverhältnisse nutzen?
> Ich könnte um 14:37 in Barsinghausen sein.
> 
> Johann



Ich wäre dabei!

Treffen um 14:45 am BBW?

Wie sieht das heute Nachmittag start 16:00 Uhr bis 17:00 Uhr mit einer Schnellen Runde aus.
Ich brauche unbedingt Bewegung und bei dem Wetter den ganzen Tag im Büro hocken.

Wer hat Lust heute zwischen 16:00 und 17:00 Uhr Abfahrt, Ostdeister oder kleine Berge, ein bischen was für die Kondition tuen?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## marcx (31. März 2009)

Ich wär dabei, aber ich geh lieber inn Zoo


----------



## taxifolia (31. März 2009)

marcx: Was ist das denn für ´ne Antwort: Ich wäre dabei, gehe aber lieber in den Zoo ? 

Ich bin auch dabei - habe aber leider keine Zeit , bin also nicht dabei.

taxi


----------



## lakekeman (31. März 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Soo, alle Selbstständigen, Studenten und alle, die mal früher Feierabend machen können:
> Wollen wir morgen Nachmittag die Temperaturen und Lichtverhältnisse nutzen?
> Ich könnte um 14:37 in Barsinghausen sein.
> 
> Johann



Ex-Studenten bitte  Wir wollen morgen auch los, allerdings schon morgens. Der Nachmittag ist mal wieder mit der Familie verpant. Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal dann.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (31. März 2009)

@schappi: 14:45 BBW!

@taxi: Führerschein ist nur morgens, aber es ist ja jetzt abends soo lange hell, da kann man glatt noch mal nachmittags losfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (31. März 2009)

Hallo Leute,
an alle Studenten, Schüler, Freiberufler und Gleitzeiter:
*wie sieht es Freitag Nachmittag mit einer Runde aus?*
Ich möchte das gute Wetter Nutzen und am Samstag habe ich keine Zeit.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## caneloni (31. März 2009)

@ taxi:
Frühstückspause von 9 - 9.15 Uhr 

Am Samstag wollte ich aus dem fernen Kalldorf in die City-Metropole Barsinghausen kommen um dort meinem Hobby, dem geländeradfahren, zu frönen. 
Wer kommt also am Samstag mit auf Enduro-Tour? Vielleicht so gegen 10 bis Ende offen?
Gruß,
         Caneloni


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (31. März 2009)

Freitag kann ich nicht.
Samstag auch nicht.
Sonntag!


----------



## H/WF-Honk (31. März 2009)

Samstag sieht bei mir gut aus. Würde gerne nicht ganz so früh starten und demzufolge eher später dazukommen (gg. 12-13.00 Uhr) und dann lieber ne Stunde länger fahren... Ist ja schon recht lange hell und warm.

Simon


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. März 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei!
> 
> Treffen um 14:45 am BBW?
> 
> ...


 
Bock hätte ich, habe aber erst noch ein Gespräche bei der Gemeinde.
Ich will mal nach einem Senioren-Sportstipendium für die 8 Trainingswochen vor Duisburg fragen. 
Werde dann wohl eher Mi + Fr + So fahren.


----------



## _Sync_ (31. März 2009)

Ich würde gerne mal wieder in den Deister, besonders bei dem Wetter, aber ich glaube das fällt erstmal flach, hab mir heute morgen meinen Fuß ziemlich böse umgeknickt, mal schauen was dabei rumkommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (31. März 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Soo, alle Selbstständigen, Studenten und alle, die mal früher Feierabend machen können:
> Wollen wir morgen Nachmittag die Temperaturen und Lichtverhältnisse nutzen?
> Ich könnte um 14:37 in Barsinghausen sein.
> 
> Johann



Was für ne Art von Tour fahrt ihr denn so? Hauptsache möglichst schnell Kilometer sammeln oder eher Fokus auf Trails und möglichst viel Spaß sammeln? 
Bei zweiterem würde ich mich euch/dir morgen auch gern mal anschließen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. März 2009)

N`Abend

Wenn alles nach Plan läuft (etwas Naivität erhalte ich mir auch im hohen Alter) stehe ich morgen um 16:00:00 mit dem schwarzen auf dem Parkplatz in Bredenbeck.

Ziel schnelle Runde: 2,5 -3h mit Starrgabel, Rennradkassette und Furious Fred.
Bewußt Trailarm, Schwerpunkt Uphill, der Spaß steigt mit dem Puls.

Falls sich jemand dieser langweiligen Art Mountain zu biken anschließen will - nur zu.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Darkwing Duck (31. März 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Falls sich jemand dieser langweiligen Art Mountain zu biken anschließen will - nur zu.



Das da oben war absolut nicht wertend gemeint. Ich will nur keinen aufhalten, und das würde ich auf so einer Runde sicherlich


----------



## schappi (1. April 2009)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Was für ne Art von Tour fahrt ihr denn so? Hauptsache möglichst schnell Kilometer sammeln oder eher Fokus auf Trails und möglichst viel Spaß sammeln?
> Bei zweiterem würde ich mich euch/dir morgen auch gern mal anschließen.



Hallo Darkwing,
die Rund heute um 14:45 ist auf Trails und Spass fokussiert.
Treffen um 14:45 in Barsinghausen BBW

Samy 
bleibt es dabei?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. April 2009)

Ja, es bleibt dabei.
@Durckwing Duck: Sag nochmal Bescheid, ob du kommst.


----------



## taifun (1. April 2009)

moin....jemand frei und lust ab 10:00 uhr für 2 h zu fahren???

@roudy,schappi....leider heute nachmittag keine Zeit


----------



## taxifolia (1. April 2009)

Möge *allen *heute die Sonne aus der Hose scheinen, nicht nur diesem Außerirdischen...





taxi


----------



## Phil81 (1. April 2009)

Da gat der RRR biker ja noch gegrinst


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. April 2009)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Das da oben war absolut nicht wertend gemeint. Ich will nur keinen aufhalten, und das würde ich auf so einer Runde sicherlich


 
Habe ich auch nicht so verstanden. 
Da ich aber selbst gern Trails heize, und man auch mir das Grinsen nach einen Trailtag auf meinem Speci Enduro aus dem Gesicht meißeln muss, habe ich so deutlich drauf hingewiesen.
Bei Schappi und Samy bist du schon unter den richtigen.
Im Gedanken fahre ich mit euch, vielleicht kreuzen sich ja auch unsere Wege.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## tweetygogo (1. April 2009)

Autofreier Sonntag in Hannover, am 17,05,09 von 11-18 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (1. April 2009)

OK, das klingt zwar echt einladend, aber leider schaff ich es heute Nachmittag (trotz Studententenleben  ) doch nicht. Aber ich gucke hier eh regelmäßig rein, also bei einem der nächsten Male bestimmt.

Ich hoffe, das ist jetzt nicht zu knapp und ihr wartet da vergeblich auf mich.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. April 2009)

Am WE könnte ich Freitag ab 15.00 und Sonntag. Wie sieht es bei euch so aus? als Treffpunkt würde ich natürlich BBW vorschlagen


----------



## taifun (1. April 2009)

Nabend.....war echt super heute...trotz wenig Zeit geniale schnelle Runde hingelegt.Auch Trails konnten gut mitgenommen werden







Wie sieht es ev.Freitag Nachmittag aus???


----------



## _Sync_ (1. April 2009)

Entdeckung des Tages:






Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, damit mal so derb aufgesetzt zu sein....

Sachen gibts...


----------



## janisj (1. April 2009)

Hi,

Hat jemand Lust Morgen ( Do) Trails zu fahren? Uhrzeit ist mir egal.
Wo genau ist "Barsinghausen BBW" (am besten das ich es in meinen Navi eingeben kann)

Gruß,

janisj


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. April 2009)

BBW = BesucherBergWerk Barsinghausen, Hinterkampstr. 6


----------



## matzinski (1. April 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Am WE könnte ich Freitag ab 15.00 und Sonntag. Wie sieht es bei euch so aus? als Treffpunkt würde ich natürlich BBW vorschlagen


 Ich würd' Sonntag wohl auch fahren woll'n(auch wenn mein im Dezember bestelltes "Schluchti"-Bike immer noch nicht lieferbar ist und ich deswegen echt deprimiert bin ). BBW wann? 10:00?


----------



## matzinski (1. April 2009)

janisj schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Hat jemand Lust Morgen ( Do) Trails zu fahren? Uhrzeit ist mir egal.
> Wo genau ist "Barsinghausen BBW" (am besten das ich es in meinen Navi eingeben kann)
> ...


"Lust" ist nicht die richtige Frage. Die haben wohl die meisten bei dem geilen Wetter. Aber......  keine Zeit


----------



## janisj (1. April 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> BBW = BesucherBergWerk Barsinghausen, Hinterkampstr. 6



Danke dir!

jj

ps. da ich gerade Urlaub habe.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (1. April 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> (auch wenn mein im Dezember bestelltes "Schluchti"-Bike immer noch nicht lieferbar ist und ich deswegen echt deprimiert bin )



Das weiß man doch aber eigentlich, wenn man ein Schluchtenfahrrad bestellt, oder? Obwohl, nerven tut's trotzdem...

Was wird's denn? AM?


----------



## _Sync_ (1. April 2009)

janisj schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust Morgen ( Do) Trails zu fahren? Uhrzeit ist mir egal.
> Wo genau ist "Barsinghausen BBW" (am besten das ich es in meinen Navi eingeben kann)



Immerdoch, musst mir nur sagen wo und wann


----------



## Scott-y (1. April 2009)

Ich muß die Füße b.z.w. Hände noch bis nach Ostern still halten. Ist wohl besser, geht nicht so schnell ich ich gehofft habe.   Aber dann!!!!!


----------



## janisj (1. April 2009)

_Sync_ schrieb:


> Immerdoch, musst mir nur sagen wo und wann



Oki, man könnte so um 12 (andere Vorschläge?) am BBW ( wo auch immer es ist) uns treffen. Die Tour sollte dann spassorientiert sein ( da ich noch etwas erkältet bin)

jj


----------



## janisj (2. April 2009)

_Sync_ schrieb:


> Immerdoch, musst mir nur sagen wo und wann


Kommst du dann?

jj


----------



## _Sync_ (2. April 2009)

Ach damn, das hat man dann davon, wenn man mal ausschläft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (2. April 2009)

@ Caneloni
Da ich Freitag Spätdienst hab, würd ich gern um 11 am BBW starten. Am besten du kommst um halb 11 zu mir und dann eiern wir los.
Ich wollte dir gern die Sachen noch zeigen, die du noch nicht kennst, Teerweg und Grenzweg. Is ja im Moment alles pupstrocken.
Wenn jemand mitkommen möchte, die Tour wird natürlich trailorientiert und spaßig, bergauf geht's entspannt. 
Bis Samstag!
Sonntag bin ich Shreddern am Grab.


----------



## schappi (2. April 2009)

Roudy Hoerman,
wie sieht das am Freitag bei euch aus?
Wann Und wo?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## janisj (2. April 2009)

_Sync_ schrieb:


> Ach damn, das hat man dann davon, wenn man mal ausschläft.



Schlafmütze
Schau mal, das hast du Heute verpasst: 
Download-Link #1:http://rapidshare.de/files/46487147/CLIP0012.AVI.html

@schappi
Ich bin Morgen dabei, muss nur wissen wann und wo!!!

gruß,

janisj


----------



## Fh4n (2. April 2009)

janisj schrieb:


> Schlafmütze
> Schau mal, das hast du Heute verpasst:
> Download-Link #1:http://rapidshare.de/files/46487147/CLIP0012.AVI.html



Was für eine Helmcam ist das?


----------



## janisj (2. April 2009)

Fh4n schrieb:


> Was für eine Helmcam ist das?


vio pov 1.5


----------



## caneloni (2. April 2009)

@ Evel:


----------



## tweetygogo (2. April 2009)

Sonntag neue strecke anfangen zu bauen!? und dann rocken!


----------



## Jennfa (3. April 2009)

@ Evel und Caneloni
Wir würden uns da gerne anschließen am Samstag. Wären dann um 11 am BBW. Den Teerweg würde ich mir auch gern mal anschauen. Grenzweg geht jetzt bestimmt auch wieder richtig genial!

Ich hab mich heute mal auf ne sogenannte Grundausdauer-Runde eingelassen und...es war gar nicht mal so schlecht. Geiles Wetter, fast ein paar Kröten und ne Blindschleiche überfahren. Ausweichen schult ja die Fahrtechnik!!! Die totale Erlebnistour! 

Grüße Jenna


----------



## caneloni (3. April 2009)

@ Jenna,

ja gerne. Sind dann gegen 11 Uhr am BBW.
Gruß,

           Caneloni


----------



## janisj (3. April 2009)

Hi Caneloni,

Ich und mein Kumpel würden uns auch gerne am Samstag euch anschließen (11, BBW). Wollte mal auch neue Trails erkundigen. 

Gruß,

janisj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Roudy Hoerman,
> wie sieht das am Freitag bei euch aus?
> Wann Und wo?
> 
> ...


 
15:30 Knigge
15:45 Taternpfahl

Hardtail oder anderes leichtes Zeuch

CU


----------



## Barbie SHG (3. April 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich drehe am Samstag ne Tour in den Bückebergen.
Ca. 40KM und 900HM. Federweg 100mm reicht völlig aus.
(alles flowige Trails) 
Start um 13:00, Friedhof Obernwöhren.
Allen anderen viel Spaß im Deister bei besten Bedingungen.
Gruß Tom


----------



## matzinski (3. April 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Das weiß man doch aber eigentlich, wenn man ein Schluchtenfahrrad bestellt, oder? Obwohl, nerven tut's trotzdem...
> 
> Was wird's denn? AM?


yep, AM 6.0


----------



## Downhillfaller (3. April 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich drehe am Samstag ne Tour in den Bückebergen.
> Ca. 40KM und 900HM. Federweg 100mm reicht völlig aus.
> (alles flowige Trails)
> ...



Und Ende auch aufm Friedhof 
Wollte morgen ne kleine Runde um den Kalterer See /Montigler Wald machen, kommt einer mit  Hoerman event. 

Gruß
DHF


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. April 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Und Ende auch aufm Friedhof
> Wollte morgen ne kleine Runde um den Kalterer See /Montigler Wald machen, kommt einer mit  Hoerman event.
> 
> Gruß
> DHF



Ich dachte du bist in Tramin
Hoerman wird geschont, der muss Sonntag schnell fahren


----------



## Downhillfaller (3. April 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich dachte du bist in Tramin
> Hoerman wird geschont, der muss Sonntag schnell fahren



deswegen frage ich doch  der Kalterer See und der Montiggler Wald/See liegen bei Tramin 
Also werd ich morgen erst mal mit Familie um den See laufen / spazieren und später noch eine Runde im Montiggler(600m) drehen 
Auf dem Roen (2100m) liegt noch Schnee Hoermann!

Viel Glück am Sonntag beim Warm Up.
Habt ihr Höxter auch geplant ?

DHF sagt Gute Nacht aus Italia


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. April 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> deswegen frage ich doch  der Kalterer See und der Montiggler Wald/See liegen bei Tramin
> Also werd ich morgen erst mal mit Familie um den See laufen / spazieren und später noch eine Runde im Montiggler(600m) drehen
> Auf dem Roen (2100m) liegt noch Schnee Hoermann!
> 
> ...



na dann viel spaß  beim trailgeheitze im montiggler 
nach tramin müssen wir aber nochmal mit den etwas größeren bikes hin. der penegal und der roen müssen wir unbedingt nochmal fahren. 
2000 hm am stück auf trails vernichten ist einfach 

dir und deiner familie noch viel spaß in südtirol. 


puh... komme grad aus der nordkurve, wo das spiel der indians aus herne live übertragen wurde. 
und was soll ich mehr sagen , als 

*FINALE ohoh,
FINALE ohohoho 

5:3 Sieg in Herne 

*


----------



## Downhillfaller (4. April 2009)

Trailgeheitze war gut Hoerman, aber allein und mit 100mm an der Front nicht annähernd so gut wie im September 
Aber: die Pizza im Bürgerhaus war wieder echt Weltklasse 

Ich drück euch morgen die Daumen für den Marathon 

Grüße aus Bella Italia
DHF


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. April 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Trailgeheitze war gut Hoerman, aber allein und mit 100mm an der Front nicht annähernd so gut wie im September
> Aber: die Pizza im Bürgerhaus war wieder echt Weltklasse
> 
> Ich drück euch morgen die Daumen für den Marathon
> ...




diavolo  
mhhh oh, da könnt ich jetzt drauf , dazu noch das harmlose pepperoniöl und nen 0,5 l lecker rotwein. 

wann fahren wir wieder nach tramin  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Ritzel (4. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...puh... komme grad aus der nordkurve, wo das spiel der indians aus herne live übertragen wurde.
> und was soll ich mehr sagen , als
> 
> *FINALE ohoh,*
> ...


  ... habe Tom vom Bus abgeholt und wir waren noch bis etwa 4:00 Uhr auf der Südtribüne 




Downhillfaller schrieb:


> ...Ich drück euch morgen die Daumen für den Marathon


 
Ich dann auch !!! 

Gruß, Dirk

PS. Bis Donnerstag !!!


----------



## Downhillfaller (4. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> diavolo
> mhhh oh, da könnt ich jetzt drauf , dazu noch das harmlose pepperoniöl und nen 0,5 l lecker rotwein.
> 
> wann fahren wir wieder nach tramin  ?



nicht Diavolo aber Inferno war es 
Und das Peperoniöl war noch harmolser 
Dafür war der Rote echt lecker 

Morgen gehts in den Schießstand  du verstehst ...


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. April 2009)

Dr. Ritzel schrieb:


> ... habe Tom vom Bus abgeholt und wir waren noch bis etwa 4:00 Uhr auf der Südtribüne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich bin immer noch völlig aufgelöst von der spannung des spiels. 
unglaublich  

sehen uns dann ja am donnerstag, samstag in nauheim und ostermontag machen wir den sweep perfekt 

danach bin ich aber auch 2 tage nur noch am 

für alle , die nicht verstehen können wieso :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mFSLa9mEZk"]YouTube - Empfang der Mannschaft[/ame]

man ist sofort nach einem spiel am pferdeturm mit dem indians-virus infiziert. 
und das schon seit 20 jahren


----------



## janisj (5. April 2009)

Dank Evel Knievel haben wir Heute eine feine Trailtour gehabt.
ein Paar Eindrucke gibt es hier:
Download-Link #1:http://rapidshare.de/files/46531407/deister.00.avi.html
12 min, 280 mb

gruß,

janisj


----------



## caneloni (5. April 2009)

Ja war ein cooler Tag gestern. Nach meiner Bauchklstschradelle fühle ich mich zwar heute wie drei mal von einem LKW überfahren und meine rechte Hand/Schulter ist nicht mehr so ganz bewegungsfreudig aber egal - das geht auch wieder vorbei. War trotzdem ne nette Truppe und gute Trails dabei. 
Steinplatten SUCKS!
Gruß und bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## afausl (5. April 2009)

Sehr cooles Video, leider viel zu kurz.
@caneloni
Weicher Waldboden hat schon seine Vorteile, besonders bei Radellen.
Zum Glück konntest du noch weiterfahren und spürst die Schmerzen erst heute richtig. Wünsche dir gute Besserung, ich glaube ich weiß wie du dich fühlst .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (5. April 2009)

Sehr sehr geil gestern (außer die Sache mit dem Sturz)! War ein richtig langer Tag mit genialen Trails und tollen Leuten. Ich wünsche dir eine schnelle Genesung Caneloni! Zum Glück ist nicht mehr passiert. So wie du auf die Kante gefallen bist hab ich schon deine Rippen zertrümmert gesehen . 

Danke für das Video Janisj! Hat ne super Quali.

Grüße und bis bald,
Jenna


----------



## caneloni (5. April 2009)

Ja sah wohl schlimmer aus als es war. Aber die ersten 30 Sekunden nach dem Einschlag hab ich schon schwer Luft bekommen 
Immerhin brauchte ich mir so mein Frühstück nicht selbst machen heute morgen.

@ Jenna: ich sag nur Bauchmuskeln härter als Stein


----------



## janisj (5. April 2009)

afausl schrieb:


> Sehr cooles Video, leider viel zu kurz.
> leider rapidshare(free) akzeptiert nicht mehr als 300mb am stuck, und youtube/vimeo mag ich wegen rumkodieren und quali net so gerne.
> 
> @caneloni
> ...


----------



## taifun (5. April 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Sehr sehr geil gestern (außer die Sache mit dem Sturz)! War ein richtig langer Tag mit genialen Trails und tollen Leuten.
> Grüße und bis bald,
> Jenna



Dann hattet ja doch noch viel spaß danach.... habe mich über 80 km gewunden...


----------



## schappi (5. April 2009)

Roudy, Pebbles und Hoerman
wie war das erste Marathon des Jahres?
Wie sieht es Dienstag Nachmittag mit einer schnellen HT Runde aus?

Ich habe übrigens die Ursache für das nervtötende Knarzen gefunden: ist das rechte Lager der Umlenkwippe ist eingelaufen und trocken, da muss ein neues her.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## chris2305 (5. April 2009)

Glückwünsche an Roudy und Hoerman zu den guten Zeiten beim Warm-Up in Hellental.
@Hoerman: klasse Zeitverbesserung


----------



## caneloni (5. April 2009)

@ Janis:
Genzweg und Frankweg sind echt klasse - die fand ich auch sehr geschmeidig. Wäre  heut auch gerne nochmal auf Bike gestiegen

Nach Ostern bin ich auch wieder im Deister, vielleicht klappt es ja wieder mit einer gemeinsamen Tour.


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. April 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Glückwünsche an Roudy und Hoerman zu den guten Zeiten beim Warm-Up in Hellental.
> @Hoerman: klasse Zeitverbesserung



danke  
bin heute auch echt zufrieden  von 2:30 auf 2:06 verbessert. 
aber 1:50 von dir sind auch ne klasse hausmarke .
roudy in 1:55 war auch mächtig schnell unterwegs. 

die vögel haben allerdings pebbles und atrailsnail abgeschossen . 
die beiden haben sich 3 runden gegeben   und sind in 2:47 und 2:51 ins ziel gekommen  .

aber es wird langsam mal zeit, das die deisterfreun.de mal mit mehreren 
startern unterwegs sind. 

*die 24h von duisburg-starter ( ich nenne noch keine namen ) dürfen sich im besonderen angesprochen fühlen. *

aber es war eine sehr gut organisierte veranstaltung und hat wieder viel freude gemacht. 

bin jetzt aber auch echt kaputt und fertig für´s sofa


----------



## schappi (5. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> danke
> bin heute auch echt zufrieden
> *die 24h von duisburg-starter ( ich nenne noch keine namen ) dürfen sich im besonderen angesprochen fühlen. *
> 
> ...



Erstmal muss ich meinen Winterspeck loswerden.
Wie sieht es bei dir diese Woche mit schnellen HT Runden aus?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (5. April 2009)

Wen kann er da bloß meinen?

Ich hoffe mal, nicht mich. Anstatt mich in Merxhausen zu vergnügen, bin ich gestern und heute reha-mäßig an der Weser unterwegs gewesen. Ging schon wieder ganz gut, aber Renntempo wär noch nicht wieder drin gewesen.

Sieht dieses Jahr eh irgendwie schlecht aus, mit Challenge. In Höxter werd ich wohl auch nicht mitmachen können  Dabei klingt das mehr als lustig.

Na ja, ist irgendwie eh alles auf Duisburg gepolt. Sonst hätte ich die Disziplin wohl nicht aufgebracht, auf Merxhausen zu verzichten.

In der Himmelfahrt-Woche will ich übrigens ein Paar Trainingskilometer auf der schon mal angedachten "Kanal - E1 - Herrmannsweg - Wittekindsweg - Runde" sammeln (natürlich im Singlespeed - Modus). Jemand Lust. mitzukommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (5. April 2009)

exto schrieb:


> In der Himmelfahrt-Woche will ich übrigens ein Paar Trainingskilometer auf der schon mal angedachten "Kanal - E1 - Herrmannsweg - Wittekindsweg - Runde" sammeln (natürlich im Singlespeed - Modus). Jemand Lust. mitzukommen?



ich bin dabei, versprochen ist versprochen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. April 2009)

.


----------



## exto (5. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich bin dabei, versprochen ist versprochen



Nicht, dass du da was verwechselst. Ich meine die ganz große Runde über Nenndorf, Hameln, Lemgo, Detmold, Bielefeld, Osnabrück. Rucksacktour a la Mini-Stunzi 

Die "normale" B.O. - E1 - B.O. - Tour am Stück sollte doch im Juni/Juli stattfinden...


----------



## Evel Knievel (5. April 2009)

Ich war heute nochmal 44 km mit der 20 Kilo-Karre unterwegs, jetzt reicht's auch!
Aber es war mal wieder ein echt geiles Wochenende, dieser Pattex-Grip, göttlich!

Das Leben an sich is schon kein schlechtes!!!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. April 2009)

Exto, die "normale" Tour, ist das die, die um Mitternacht losgeht?
Ich brauch noch ein Hardtail...


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. April 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Nicht, dass du da was verwechselst. Ich meine die ganz große Runde über Nenndorf, Hameln, Lemgo, Detmold, Bielefeld, Osnabrück. Rucksacktour a la Mini-Stunzi
> 
> Die "normale" B.O. - E1 - B.O. - Tour am Stück sollte doch im Juni/Juli stattfinden...



na und ?

verrückte sachen sind genau das richtige für uns , oder  ?


----------



## dinosaur (5. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> na und ?
> 
> verrückte sachen sind genau das richtige für uns , oder  ?



Hättest aber die langen Unterhosen weglassen können. War doch gar nicht so kalt






[/URL][/IMG] Quelle: ddmc-solling.de

Ciao
dino

ps: meine Zeit für 2 Runden 1:53, für 3 Runden 2:56; euer Freund im Startblock (pebbles?) hat mich dann doch noch versägt


----------



## caneloni (6. April 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich war heute nochmal 44 km mit der 20 Kilo-Karre unterwegs, jetzt reicht's auch!
> Aber es war mal wieder ein echt geiles Wochenende, dieser Pattex-Grip, göttlich!
> 
> Das Leben an sich is schon kein schlechtes!!!




Das hast du aber schön gesagt - du alter Philosoph du


----------



## Madeba (6. April 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Ich meine die ganz große Runde über Nenndorf, Hameln, Lemgo, Detmold, Bielefeld, Osnabrück. Rucksacktour a la Mini-Stunzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pebblesathome (6. April 2009)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Hättest aber die langen Unterhosen weglassen können. War doch gar nicht so kalt
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Au weia, diese Beinkleider
Aber ihr hättet die unrasierten Beine (drunter) sehen müssen...
ich glaub ja, hat er wegen Aerodynamic gemacht 
War ja auch viel schneller als letztes Jahr, möcht aber nicht sehen was er als nächstes anstellt?!
Lustig wars aber allemal, demnächst mehr deisterfreun.de

Gruß
pebbles

pps. dino: warst ein würdiger Gegner, hut ab (oder Bart?).


----------



## Madeba (6. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> danke
> bin heute auch echt zufrieden  von 2:30 auf 2:06 verbessert.


Du hast ja auch wirklich alles aus Dir rausgeholt:


(ich habe lange mit mir gerungen, ob ich das Bild wirklich zeigen soll )


Zum Ausgleich hast Du gelegentlich aber auch eine bessere Figur abgegeben:

(wenn nur diese Kompressionsstrümpfe nicht wären )

Aber trotzdem noch meinen Glückwunsch zu dem einen Punkt Vorsprung


----------



## exto (6. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> na und ?
> 
> verrückte sachen sind genau das richtige für uns , oder  ?



Na dann merk dir die Woche schon mal vor und besorg dir Schlafsack und Isomatte 

@Johann: Jau, die normale Tour ist die mit Mitternachsstart. Bist herzlich eingeladen (auch ohne Hardtail).


----------



## taxifolia (6. April 2009)

Hallo Freunde des Waldes,

ich brauche _dringend_ nochmal die Kontodaten und den Preis des deisterfreunde - Trikots, da ich die Daten nicht mehr finden kann .....
Am besten per PN. 

taxi


----------



## taxifolia (6. April 2009)

Danke !
taxi


----------



## exto (6. April 2009)

A propos: schon was von den edlen Stöffchen in Sicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (6. April 2009)

ne, kein bischen in Sicht. Habe vorhin gedacht, hoerman hätte das Ding schon an, ist aber nur die Vorlage, wie  man gut auf dem hoerman- Reiher- Bild erkennen kann. 

taxi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. April 2009)

exto schrieb:


> A propos: schon was von den edlen Stöffchen in Sicht?



Noch nix.
Sobald ich von Saikls was höre, gibt es eine Info hier und eine Mail an alle.


----------



## taifun (6. April 2009)

Nabend zusammen
Heute gab es eine recht abwechslungreiche Tour für mich.Erst ging es rasch bergauf(Farnweg)...dann zügig in schnelle Trails (Ladys)bergab.Ich versuchte heute auch mal den Grenzweg hinauf zu fahren,anstatt nur bergab....diese war allerdings keine leichte Aufgabe.So das doch Trage und Schiebepassagen mit einflossen 
Wieder über geniale fixe Waldtrails runter und wieder schnell hinauf....zum Ende flink durchs Grab gehuscht  und kurzen Stieg nach oben genutzt um lange Abfahrt auf Trail nach Hause zu nutzen...doch da passierte was nicht passieren soll.  
Dicker Ast zerstört Schaltauge... :evil: Reparatur vor Ort nicht möglich..also Bike als Roller genutzt.
Dann die niederschmetternde Nachricht von Thommy ( Saikls) Schaltauge wahrscheinlich so schnell nicht Lieferbar.... :?:


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. April 2009)

@Evel: Das (Wienerwald) meine ich mit technischer Abfahrt und dem was ich auch nur Ansatzweise können möchten würden täte.


----------



## schappi (6. April 2009)

Roudy
wie sieht es aus mit einer schnellen Runde morgen?

Hoerman, Pebbles
wie ist das bei euch?
es sollen 22° werden

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. April 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> @Evel: Das (Wienerwald) meine ich mit technischer Abfahrt und dem was ich auch nur Ansatzweise können möchten würden täte.



dann komm mal mit in den harz, da gibt es auch ein paar tricky-trails 



schappi schrieb:


> Roudy
> wie sieht es aus mit einer schnellen Runde morgen?
> 
> Hoerman, Pebbles
> ...



bin um 16.15h am pfahl


----------



## varadero (7. April 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> ...Anhang anzeigen 159848...


Hoermann, what the **** ..? 
Na ja, ich schaue auch nicht viel besser drein! 


Varadero


----------



## schappi (7. April 2009)

Hallo Varadero,
schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören.
Heute werde ich auch die erste Rund des Jahres mit dem Crosser drehen.
Mit RR Kassette und 28" Bereifung die Berge hoch, das wird wehtun.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## varadero (7. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> ...die Berge hoch...


Hallo Schappi!

Mit dem _die Berge hoch fahren_ habe ich leider noch so meine Probleme:



 

 

 

 



Bei den aktuellen sommerlichen Temperaturen könnte sich das aber rasch ändern! 
(Worauf ich auch dringend hoffe, denn Zeit habe ich bald massig wie Du vielleicht schon gehört hast!  )

LG
Varadero


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> dann komm mal mit in den harz, da gibt es auch ein paar tricky-trails
> bin um 16.15h am pfahl


 
bin auch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (7. April 2009)

Vorhin mit Roudy und Hoerman eine schnelle HT Runde gedreht
2:35h 45km 800hm und das mit 26:26 kleinster Übersetzung und 28" Laufrädern mit 2.0" Bereifung.
Das hat ganzschön in der Oberschenkeln gebrannt.
Aber es ist ja scho schön wenn der Schmerz nachlässt und wohlige Entspannung einsetzt, das auch das letzte microgram Adrenalin verbrannt wurde und der ganze Körper mal so richtig durchgespült wurde,
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Vorhin mit Roudy und Hoerman eine schnelle HT Runde gedreht
> 2:35h 45km 800hm und das mit 26:26 kleinster Übersetzung und 28" Laufrädern mit 2.0" Bereifung.
> Das hat ganzschön in der Oberschenkeln gebrannt.
> Aber es ist ja scho schön wenn der Schmerz nachlässt und wohlige Entspannung einsetzt, das auch das letzte microgram Adrenalin verbrannt wurde und der ganze Körper mal so richtig durchgespült wurde,
> ...



Dem ist nix hinzuzufügen. War klasse


----------



## Downhillfaller (7. April 2009)

und wir kommen gerade aus der Altstadt von Tramin .
Haben draussen noch bei gefühlten 20 Grad ein Bierchen + Prosecco geschlürft 

Etwas sportlich waren wir heute auch: Bergwanderung 

Viel Spaß bei den schnellen Runden Euch 

DHF


----------



## firefighter76 (7. April 2009)

schön ich durfte bis 18uhr arbeiten (frühschicht bis 15:30) und danaach zum arzt 18:45 endlich zu hause sonne weg


----------



## schappi (8. April 2009)

Termin DK4!!!
Samstag der 20.6.09 10:00 Uhr Start an der Bantorfer Höhe
Da haben wir Parkplatz an der Autobahn und Absacker zum Schluss in einem
Teilnehmerzahl max. 30
Teilnehmer hier melden, ich führe die Liste.

Als Termin für das Rücktrittrennen schlage ich den Samstag den 5. September vor.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## H/WF-Honk (8. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Termin DK4!!!
> Samstag der 20.6.09 10:00 Uhr
> Teilnehmer hier melden, ich führe die Liste.



Dabei! Erster!


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. April 2009)

@ schappi 

beim deisterkreisel bin ich auch wieder dabei , 
trag mich mit in deine liste ein. 

@ madeba : auch dabei , oder willst du punkte in iburg beim bergsprint machen  ?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (8. April 2009)

Dabei! + Paul


----------



## taxifolia (8. April 2009)

Dabei !
Hoffentlich sind die Trikots bis dahin da 
taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (8. April 2009)

Teilnehmerliste DK4:
H/WF Honk
Schappi
Hoerman
Taxi
Samy
Paul

Madeba


----------



## Scott-y (8. April 2009)

Und Ich!


----------



## Madeba (8. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ madeba : auch dabei , oder willst du punkte in iburg beim bergsprint machen  ?



nee, das war letztes Jahr *sehr* ernüchternd, da fahr ich nicht mehr mit 
(... obwohl, dank der wenigen Punkte dort lag ich ja dann doch noch vor Dir )

DK4, das rat' ich mir    - ich bin dabei


----------



## Saiklist (8. April 2009)

DK4.... da schrei ich hier!!! Dabei.
Grüße


----------



## stefan64 (8. April 2009)

Hitzi und ich würden dieses mal gerne teilnehmen


----------



## exto (8. April 2009)

Klar: Dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (8. April 2009)

Teilnehmerliste DK4:


H/WF Honk
Schappi
Hoerman
Taxi
Samy
Paul
Scotty
Madeba 
Exto
Stefan 64
Hitzi
Saiklist


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Teilnehmerliste DK4:
> 
> 
> H/WF Honk
> ...


 
Wenn ein 13. gefunden ist, mache ich den 14 ten


----------



## exto (8. April 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wenn ein 13. gefunden ist, mache ich den 14 ten




Feigling 
Dann fahre ich halt nochmal mit:

13. Exto II

In diesem speziellen Fall können wir, glaube ich, die Teilnehmerzahl auf 31 erhöhen...


----------



## schappi (8. April 2009)

Teilnehmerliste DK4:



H/WF Honk
Schappi
Hoerman
Taxi
Samy
Paul
Scotty
Madeba 
Exto
Stefan 64
Hitzi
Saiklist
Niggels/Maren
Roudy


----------



## schappi (8. April 2009)

Roudy und ich wollten Am Donnerstag nachmittag wieder eine schnelle Runde drehen.
Wer hat Lust mitzukommen?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Roudy und ich wollten Am Donnerstag nachmittag wieder eine schnelle Runde drehen.
> Wer hat Lust mitzukommen?
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi



gegen mittag hätt ich zeit, nachmittag wird mir zu spät. 
muß um 17.30h zum play-off-finale der indians nach hannover.


----------



## Downhillfaller (8. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Teilnehmerliste DK4:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dabei als 15. 

@Hoerman: komme gerade aus dem Montiggler wieder (2.mal dort) und muss sagen wir haben letzten September nur 10% der Trails dort gefunden in der kurzen Zeit.
War wieder bei bestem Kaiserwetter ne geile Tour 

So jetzt noch etwas Tretboot mit Fam. auf dem Kalterer 

DHF


----------



## schappi (8. April 2009)

Teilnehmerliste DK4:


H/WF Honk 
Schappi 
Hoerman 
Taxi 
Samy 
Paul 
Scotty 
Madeba 
Exto 
Stefan 64 
Hitzi 
Saiklist 
Niggels/Maren 
Roudy 
Downhillfaller
__________________


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. April 2009)

Dabei


----------



## taifun (8. April 2009)

Nachdem mein Bike ja zur Zeit nicht einsatzbereit ist...nehme mal wieder mit RR Kilometer unter die Räder.Gestern Abend kurze 2h runde mit 70 km und heute mit 130 km und 4,5 std.....
Morgen Abend wieder training um 18:00 Uhr ab Gehrden...wie wärs Schappi,Roudy und Hoermann, mal mit dabei

DK 4 bin dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Roudy und ich wollten Am Donnerstag nachmittag wieder eine schnelle Runde drehen.
> Wer hat Lust mitzukommen?
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi



Meine Managerin hat mir gestern Abend noch einen Auftritt bei Richtfest eines hier ansässigen Landwirtes mitgeteilt. 
Donnerstag geht also doch nicht.
Freitag morgen habe ich von 9-12 frei. Hoerman und ich diskutierten schon über die W(Qu)ahl der Waffen.

Wäre dir das auch recht?


----------



## schappi (8. April 2009)

Teilnehmerliste DK4:


H/WF Honk 
Schappi 
Hoerman 
Taxi 
Samy 
Paul 
Scotty 
Madeba 
Exto 
Stefan 64 
Hitzi 
Saiklist 
Niggels/Maren 
Roudy 
Downhillfaller
Homer
Taifun


----------



## schappi (8. April 2009)

Hoerman
wann wollen wir Morgen starten?
Ich kann auch schon ab Mittags.

Roudy
Fraitag muss ich leider passen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hoerman
> wann wollen wir Morgen starten?
> Ich kann auch schon ab Mittags.
> 
> ...



10.00 uhr mittags  am taternpfahl ?


----------



## schappi (8. April 2009)

Ich habe Morgen Früh noch etwas zu erledigen, 
Ist 10:30 Uhr auch OK?
Das würde ich schaffen


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich habe Morgen Früh noch etwas zu erledigen,
> Ist 10:30 Uhr auch OK?
> Das würde ich schaffen



geht klar,  was wollen wir fahren ?

hardtail
marathon-fully
enduro    
freerider   ?


----------



## schappi (8. April 2009)

Hardtail!


----------



## exto (8. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hardtail!



Ja da schau her. Jetzt wirds aber ernst bei die werten Herrschaften 

Wie sieht's denn so am Osterwochenende aus? Vielleicht ne "fettes Mopped" - Runde am Montag?

Immer nur Hardtail ist mit gaanz fiesen Nebenwirkungen verbunden. Wenn man nicht aufpasst, is man ganz fix mal mit Schwuppenstrümpfen an den Beinen unterwegs  Das einzige, was dagegen zuverlässig wirkt ist das Entfernen überflüssiger Anbauteile wie z.B. Federgabel und Schaltung...

Obwohl, ich hab auch schon wieder nen netten HT-Rahmen im Blick:

http://www.transitionbikes.com/2007/TransAM.cfm

Den als netten Enduro-Aufbau mit Nabenschaltung...


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. April 2009)

hör endlich auf ... du wirst uns nicht bekehren 
ich fahr nur noch sram-schaltungen, niemals ohne  !!!!!

und wenn du dir nen neues teil holen willst, dann lieber das : http://www.transitionbikes.com/2007/Blindside.cfm 

oder bei tommy ein santa cruz .


ostern ist recht voll gepackt. 

freitag biken mit roudy 
samstag vllt. bad nauheim ( 2. playoff der indians)
sonntag taufe
montag 3. playoff der indians 

wann wolltest du denn biken  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (8. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Teilnehmerliste DK4:
> 
> 
> H/WF Honk
> ...



hier ich will diesmal wircklich mit


----------



## Bumble (8. April 2009)




----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> PHOTO



Wieder "nur" LVs bei schönem Wetter.

Gruß an Phil


----------



## Bumble (8. April 2009)

Gruss zurùck


----------



## Evel Knievel (9. April 2009)

Ich bin dann auch dabei. DK4


----------



## Madeba (9. April 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> DK4, das rat' ich mir    - ich bin dabei


*AAARRRGGGGHHHHH!!!*
mir fällt gerade auf, das am 20.06. schon ein anderer Termin ansteht 
Schappi, kannst mich wieder streichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (9. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


>



Ihr Säcke!!!!
Dafür müssst ihr den DK4 mitfahren.!!
Aber wir haben auch gutes Wetter.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (9. April 2009)

Teilnehmerliste DK4:


H/WF Honk 
Schappi 
Hoerman 
Taxi 
Samy 
Paul 
Scotty 
Exto 
Stefan 64 
Hitzi 
Saiklist 
Niggels/Maren 
Roudy 
Downhillfaller 
Homer 
Taifun
Firefighter
Evel Knievel
Was ist mit Jenfa und Lakekeman und Phil?
Oder kann ein LV keine Strecken> 50km aushalten?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (9. April 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Ja da schau her. Jetzt wirds aber ernst bei die werten Herrschaften
> 
> Wie sieht's denn so am Osterwochenende aus? Vielleicht ne "fettes Mopped" - Runde am Montag?
> 
> ...



Ostermontag hätte ich Zeit und Lust!
Wollen wir uns mal an der BH treffen und den Westdeister maraudieren? ist für dich gut zu erreichen. Und vieleicht kommt Taxi ja auch mit? 
Zeit: 11:00 Uhr?

Nach dem letzten Enduroausflug bei dem ein emotionalisierter Jagdpächter uns mit seinem quergestellten Pickup aufgehalten hat und nur Taxis Wortgewalt und Evels beindruckender Körperbau ihn vertreiben konnte gehe ich ohne Anwalt mit dem Enduro nur noch ungern in den Wald

Taxi 
ich fühle mich seit dem Vorfall traumatisiert und leide unter Angstgefühlen.
Ist es möglich und vielversprechend auf Schadensersatz wegen seelischer Grausamkeit zu klagen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Janny (9. April 2009)

Moin moin,
wir werden wohl Samstag und / oder Sontag bei Euch fahren. Falls jemand auf einer langsamen Runde mitfahren will...
Gibt's zu Ostern sonst noch wichtige Hinweise? Sehr überlaufene Stellen? Osterhasenschutzzonen? Ostereiergelege auf den Trails?
Tschö
Anja und Jan


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. April 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> *AAARRRGGGGHHHHH!!!*
> mir fällt gerade auf, das am 20.06. schon ein anderer Termin ansteht
> Schappi, kannst mich wieder streichen



du willst uns doch damit nicht sagen, das du selber auch so´n komischen bock besitzt und auch noch damit fährst


----------



## schappi (9. April 2009)

Janny schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> wir werden wohl Samstag und / oder Sontag bei Euch fahren. Falls jemand auf einer langsamen Runde mitfahren will...
> Gibt's zu Ostern sonst noch wichtige Hinweise? Sehr überlaufene Stellen? Osterhasenschutzzonen? Ostereiergelege auf den Trails?
> Tschö
> Anja und Jan



Ihr solltet mehr den Westdeister nutzen der ist nicht so stark frequentiert
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## 1Tintin (9. April 2009)

Halöle Junx und Mädelz,

Bin beim DK4 dabei! Schappi: bitte trag mich in die Liste ein

Gibt es schon infos über unsere Trikobestellung, wg Abholung?

Wünsch ein ein frohe Osterfest und dicke .... Reifen

fahre Ostern nicht ,bin anne Ostseeee


----------



## Madeba (9. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> du willst uns doch damit nicht sagen, das du selber auch so´n komischen bock besitztst und auch noch damit fährst


zwei ! 
willste mal probieren ?


----------



## Jennfa (9. April 2009)

Hey Schappi,

wenn du mit dem Torque fährst gerne . Mein LV kann die Strecke fahren, aber ich will/kann nicht mehr als 50-60km (je nach Höhenmetern) mit dem Bike und den Reifen fahren! Forststraßen hoch und runter (meinetwegen auch mit ein paar Trails??? -> insofern das mit so vielen Leuten möglich ist?) mit meinem 14 kg Hobel (bin ne Frau, also = 15-16kg Männerenduro ) muss nicht sein. Mit dem Hardtail gern, hab ich aber nicht mehr! Ich denke mal die meisten werden mit ihrem Flitzer unterwegs sein. Die ganze Zeit hinterhertreten bei so einer langen Tour macht halt keinen spaß. Wünsche aber allen viel spaß, wird sicherlich toll .

Wenn nächstes Jahr mal Geld für ein leichtes Bike da ist, bin ich sicher dabei!

Grüße Jenna


----------



## marcx (9. April 2009)

Teilnehmerliste DK4:


H/WF Honk
Schappi
Hoerman
Taxi
Samy
Paul
Scotty
Exto
Stefan 64
Hitzi
Saiklist
Niggels/Maren
Roudy
Downhillfaller
Homer
Taifun
Firefighter
Evel Knievel
Marc (unter Vorbehalt)
Und wo wir grad beim biken sind: Ich nutze dann mal die Sonne und fahr nen bisschen durchs platte Land


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (9. April 2009)

jennfa, ich glaube kaum, dass Du hinten hängen wirst , da ist homers und mein Platz .
Es geht auch keine Forststraßen runter, nur hoch, weil wir auf Trails stehen.
( Vielleicht ein Mißverständnis: Wir fahren nicht den offiziellen, arschlangweiligen Ich- Schlaf- Vor-Langerweile-Gleich-Ein- Deisterkreisel ( ISVLGEDK), sondern den deisterfreun.de Deisterkreisel (DFDK)- das sind Welten!!!)


Außerdem haben die letzten DKs gezeigt, dass vorn ein paar Brenner vorfahren, unter sich ausmachen, wer der lässigtste Rider ist und auf die ausgepowerten Krampfer gewartet haben.
Mittendrin gab es eine Pause, die mit dem Verzehr einer Currywurst in Blumenhagen gefüllt wurde.
Ist wirklich schaffbar.

taxi
Ach, ääähhhh, was bsiher noch keiner fragte: Sind die Trikots schon da


----------



## toschi (9. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Teilnehmerliste DK4:
> ...?
> Oder kann ein LV keine Strecken> 50km aushalten?
> 
> ...


Ich meld mich mal als Liteville +50km an, weis zwar nicht was mich erwartet aber bin neugierig .

Wie sieht es jetzt am Samstag aus, ist was ab BBW geplant?
Wir würden zu dritt gern um ca. 11.00 Uhr am BBW zu einer gemütlichen Trailtour starten, jemand Lust mitzufahren oder zu führen ?

Gruss toschi


----------



## tom de la zett (9. April 2009)

dann will ich aber auch mal: DK4 !


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. April 2009)

1Tintin schrieb:


> ...Gibt es schon infos über unsere Trikobestellung, wg Abholung?...


 


taxifolia schrieb:


> ......Ach, ääähhhh, was bsiher noch keiner fragte: Sind die Trikots schon da


 
Ich sitze hier auch auf glühenden uros.
Sobald ich was weiß, melden wir uns.

Auch DK4 wird wie DK1-3 eine Ganztagestrailtour mit Kaffeepause.
80km/1500Hm in 7-8 h (mit Pausen) + Funkgeräte etc. suchen kommen bestimmt wieder zusammen.
Die Teilnehmerliste steht ja für Trails/Trails/Trails und deisterfreun.de typisch wird immer gewartet, falls nötig.
Wer nicht mehr kann/will kann auch früher aussteigen.

Ich bin "seinerzeit" mal mit dem Racehardtail mitgefahren. Ich war zwar immer gaanz vorn und habe dann lange gewartet aber auf dem Barbie auch ´ne klasse Flugrolle gemacht, weil das Ding mit 30 über´n Kicker ging.

Also: üben üben üben


----------



## McNim (9. April 2009)

hi @ all,

habe gestern  mal früher Feierabend gemacht und war gefühlt der einzige im Deister. Da ich schon lange nicht mehr im Forum gelesen haben und nicht 20 Seiten lesen will, wollte ich mal ne Frage zum DK loswerden. Bitte nicht hauen. Ich habe in meinem Kalender den 18.04. eingetragen, nun lese ich was von 20.06. ..wurde der Termin verschoben oder ist das der "normale" und der Deisterfeun.de - Kreisel???

Danke schon mal im Voraus und schreibt nicht immer soviel ;-)

...wenn mein Weibchen mich lässt, dann bin auch dabei

Gruß

Marius


----------



## Jennfa (9. April 2009)

Hach, eigentlich muss ich auch dabei sein...ich ärger mich ja manchmal nur, dass ich für so lange Sachen dann nicht doch noch was leichteres hab (ist ja schon angenehmer und man freut sich wenn man auch mal schneller unterwegs ist), aber ich wollte es ja auch so mit dem LV und dem etwas schwereren Aufbau . Für die Tour ziehe ich mir dann wohl ein paar alte Nobbys oder RR drauf.

Trag mich/uns (sag ich mal einfach so) ein! Ja ich bin inkonsequent, ich weiß...ich schaff das schon irgendwie. Zur Not muss Moritz mich halt zum Auto zurück ziehen . Bin ja mal gespannt auf was ich mich da einlasse .

@Toschi: Schade, wir sind am Wochenende in NRW unterwegs, Familie besuchen und nebenbei mal ne Runde im Eggegebirge drehen . Der Westdeister gefällt mir immer besser. Viele lange Trails und auch mal etwas technischer! Ich muss den Teerweg unbedingt mal wieder fahren. Wünsche euch viel Spaß! Die Bedingungen sind der Hammer!

Grüüüüüße Jenna


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. April 2009)

wir (schappi und ich ) waren heute auch im deister unterwegs. 
46 km / 850 hm und 2:36h sind dabei zusammengekommen. 

schöne grundlagenausdauerrunde mit ga2-anteil zum schluss. 

@ jennfa : ich weiß, du kannst es nicht mehr hören, aber *grundlagenausdauer  *sucks


----------



## schappi (9. April 2009)

mal die Liste auf den neuesten Stand bringen:
Teilnehmerliste DK4:


H/WF Honk 
Schappi 
Hoerman 
Taxi 
Samy 
Paul 
Scotty 
Exto 
Stefan 64 
Hitzi 
Saiklist 
Niggels/Maren 
Roudy 
Downhillfaller 
Homer 
Taifun 
Firefighter 
Evel Knievel 
Marc (unter Vorbehalt) 
1Tintin
Toschi
Tom de la Zett
Jenfa
Lakekeman (komisch, warum treten die beiden immer im Doppelpack auf? Haben die etwa etwas miteinander?)


----------



## exto (9. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ostermontag hätte ich Zeit und Lust!
> Wollen wir uns mal an der BH treffen und den Westdeister maraudieren? ist für dich gut zu erreichen. Und vieleicht kommt Taxi ja auch mit?
> Zeit: 11:00 Uhr?



Das hört sich gut an! Schön gepflegt im Westdeister ist über die Feiertage bestimmt ruhiger. Also gebongt!
Sören, die Playoff-Spiele sind doch erst abends, oder? Da ist doch vorher noch Zeit zum Fritzzen. Nicht, das das Teil noch im Keller festwächst ?

@Jenna: Trau dir ruhig was zu! Wenn ich eins nicht tun werde, ist es, mit nem Flitzer zu kommen  (BTW: Will den einer haben? Schönes Rocky Mountain Element, aber ich werd nicht warm mit so filigranem Renngerät )Deisterkreisel heißt Fun statt Speed! Entweder schleppe ich auch die fette (16 Kilo) Else durch den Wald, oder ich fahre Eingang. Dann ist die rote Laterne zumindest bergauf schon vergeben. Außerdem hat dann (mangels Federweg) dat hoermännchen mal die Chance, auf den Trails meinen heißen Atem im Nacken loszuwerden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (9. April 2009)

so grad mit roudy gesprochen , 
morgen um 09.15 h treffen taternpfahl mit den enduros. 
bißchen trails unter die stollen nehmen 

wer lust hat, einfach melden und/oder mitfahren. 
wollen ca. 3 h biken  
also familienfreundlich zum mittagessen wieder zuhause sein. 

v.g. 
hoerman


----------



## exto (9. April 2009)

Schappi, kannst die Nummer 12 von der Liste streichen. war nur als Platzhalter für unseren abergläubigen Kollegen R. aus B. gedacht. Ich hoffe mal, Dirk is da nich sooooo pingelig...


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. April 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an! Schön gepflegt im Westdeister ist über die Feiertage bestimmt ruhiger. Also gebongt!
> Sören, die Playoff-Spiele sind doch erst abends, oder? Da ist doch vorher noch Zeit zum Fritzzen. Nicht, das das Teil noch im Keller festwächst ?
> 
> ...Entweder schleppe ich auch die fette (16 Kilo) Else durch den Wald, oder ich fahre Eingang. Dann ist die rote Laterne zumindest bergauf schon vergeben. Außerdem hat dann (mangels Federweg) dat hoermännchen mal die Chance, auf den Trails meinen heißen Atem im Nacken loszuwerden...



das fritzz hatte schon auslauf dieses jahr  (liteville-treffen), aber du hast da ja lieber faul auf´m sofa gelegen 

komm mal lieber mit deinem eingangrad. ist gesünder für dich 
liegst ja sonst , wie vor 2 wochen , beim versuch an mir dran zu bleiben , nach jeder kurve im gebüsch  .


.


----------



## janisj (9. April 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Wie sieht es jetzt am Samstag aus, ist was ab BBW geplant?
> Wir würden zu dritt gern um ca. 11.00 Uhr am BBW zu einer gemütlichen Trailtour starten, jemand Lust mitzufahren oder zu führen ?
> 
> Gruss toschi



Nun wenn der TRAIL-tour gemütlich  sein wird (weniger als 50km) werde ich auch gerne mitfahren. 

gruß,

jj


----------



## schappi (9. April 2009)

Exto
deiner Singlespeederei kann ich absolut nichts abgewöhnen.
auf den letzten schnellen Runden mit dem X8 haben mir mit einer 26:26 Übersetzung und den großen Laufrädern Bergauf schön die Oberschenkel gebrannt. Ich mach das nur gegen Winterspeck und um wieder Kraft in die Oberschenkel zu bekommen.
Bis Montag, bringst du Maren und Niggels mit?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (9. April 2009)

mal die Liste auf den neuesten Stand bringen:
Teilnehmerliste DK4:


H/WF Honk 
Schappi 
Hoerman 
Taxi 
Samy 
Paul 
Scotty 
Exto 
Stefan 64 
Hitzi 
Saiklist 
Roudy 
Downhillfaller 
Homer 
Taifun 
Firefighter 
Evel Knievel 
Marc (unter Vorbehalt) 
1Tintin 
Toschi 
Tom de la Zett 
Jenfa 
Lakekeman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (9. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> komm mal lieber mit deinem eingangrad. ist gesünder für dich
> liegst ja sonst , wie vor 2 wochen , beim versuch an mir dran zu bleiben , nach jeder kurve im gebüsch  .
> 
> 
> .



Komm, komm, ein - zweimal vielleicht. Aber: Bis zu jedem Abflug bin ich dran geblieben 

Was'n jetzt mit Montag?


----------



## exto (9. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> ... bringst du Maren und Niggels mit?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Nee, musst dich mit mir bescheiden...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. April 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Ich meld mich mal als Liteville +50km an, weis zwar nicht was mich erwartet aber bin neugierig .
> 
> Wie sieht es jetzt am Samstag aus, ist was ab BBW geplant?
> Wir würden zu dritt gern um ca. 11.00 Uhr am BBW zu einer gemütlichen Trailtour starten, jemand Lust mitzufahren oder zu führen ?
> ...



Samstag bin ich erstmal im Garten tätig, danach (ab 15.00) gerne


----------



## Downhillfaller (9. April 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Schappi, kannst die Nummer 12 von der Liste streichen. war nur als Platzhalter für unseren abergläubigen Kollegen R. aus B. gedacht. Ich hoffe mal, Dirk is da nich sooooo pingelig...



ich werde es (hoffentlich) überleben, die Startnummer 13 

Ob ich das was ich morgen vorhab (Reifen:RR+FR) allerdings überlebe   das werde ich event. dann berichten, oder auch nicht 

@hoerman und alle die sich dort auskennen: Trails vom Penegal od. Roen geht im Moment nicht wirklich 

Am Mendelpass (1370m) machen sie mit dem Bagger bei angenehmen 16 Grad (17.30 Uhr) Platz:
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/323681]
	
[/URL]

weiter oben (1750m) auf dem Penegal bei immer noch warmen 11 Grad liegen t.w. noch 1m und mehr Schnee :









die "Kleinen" freuts... 
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/323683]
	
[/URL]

Bis morgen vielleicht....

DHF


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (9. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Teilnehmerliste DK4:
> 
> 
> H/WF Honk
> ...



Man, man......... da liest mann einen Tag mal nicht..... und schon ist der DK4 schon gut belegt.

Und für Liteville muss man sich auch noch aufopfern!!!!!!

Melde meine LITEVILLE und mich an. Es wird sicher auch ein 3. mal die Strecke schaffen!

Gruss L-L-03


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> so grad mit roudy gesprochen ,
> morgen um 09.15 h treffen taternpfahl mit den enduros.
> bißchen trails unter die stollen nehmen
> 
> ...



Plan sind auf jeden Fall Bielstein und Grenzweg.


----------



## firefighter76 (9. April 2009)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Man, man......... da liest mann einen Tag mal nicht..... und schon ist der DK4 schon gut belegt.
> 
> Und für Liteville muss man sich auch noch aufopfern!!!!!!
> 
> ...



bist ja nicht alleine mit deinem Liteville  werden dann wohl die meisten einer marke sein bisher zähle ich 5


----------



## exto (9. April 2009)

Flo, was hast du denn jetzt für ne Nabe hinten am Start? Glückwunsch übrigens erst mal!


----------



## firefighter76 (9. April 2009)

diese hier


----------



## marcx (9. April 2009)

chic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (10. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> mal die Liste auf den neuesten Stand bringen:
> Teilnehmerliste DK4:
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Leute,
als letzter verbliebener SSWB bin ich natürlich auch beim DK4 dabei.

Ich hab heute mit Matzebu ne geile Westdeisterspaßtour (4Std. Fahrzeit) gedreht. Vor der letzten Steigung (Schraubeweg) war dann meine Trinkblase leer. HAbs dann noch bis zur Mooshütte geschafft. 
Das Weizen war noch nie so lecker

Gruß Tom


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. April 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> diese hier



Wo ist der Rest des Rades?
unsichtbar?


----------



## firefighter76 (10. April 2009)

sicher hinter schloß und riegel damits nicht wech kommt bin auch schon mit gefahren  werde mal foto vom ganzen machen um euch zufrieden zu stellen


----------



## firefighter76 (10. April 2009)

hier noch was für die vorfreude


----------



## schappi (10. April 2009)

mal die Liste auf den neuesten Stand bringen:
Teilnehmerliste DK4:


H/WF Honk 
Schappi 
Hoerman 
Taxi 
Samy 
Paul 
Scotty 
Exto 
Stefan 64 
Hitzi 
Saiklist 
Roudy 
Downhillfaller 
Homer 
Taifun 
Firefighter 
Evel Knievel 
Marc (unter Vorbehalt) 
1Tintin 
Toschi 
Tom de la Zett 
Jenfa 
Lakekeman 
Lucky Luke
Barbie SHG


----------



## matzinski (10. April 2009)

ich komm' auch mit. Ist zwar ein Samstag, aber ich mach' mal 'ne Ausnahme 

matze


----------



## McNim (10. April 2009)

McNim schrieb:


> hi @ all,
> 
> habe gestern mal früher Feierabend gemacht und war gefühlt der einzige im Deister. Da ich schon lange nicht mehr im Forum gelesen haben und nicht 20 Seiten lesen will, wollte ich mal ne Frage zum DK loswerden. Bitte nicht hauen. Ich habe in meinem Kalender den 18.04. eingetragen, nun lese ich was von 20.06. ..wurde der Termin verschoben oder ist das der "normale" und der Deisterfeun.de - Kreisel???
> 
> ...


 

...Hallo,

muss leider meine eigene Frage mal nach oben holen. Habt ihr wohl überlesen....

...Ihr könnt ja auch einfach sagen, wenn ihr mich nicht dabei haben wollt, weil ich erst einmal mit euch unterwegs war

Marius


----------



## schappi (10. April 2009)

Hallo McNim

klar wollen wir dich dabei haben!
 Das ist der Deisterfreunde Trail Kreisel. Genaue Streckenführing mit Google Bild wird noch gepostet. Größenordmnung: 6h, 70km, 1500hm Große Mittagspause mit warmem Essen
Der Termin ist wg diverser Veranstaltungen auf 20.6 verlegt worden
Ich nehme dich mal mit auf die Liste.
Gruß
Schappi

Teilnehmerliste DK4:


H/WF Honk 
Schappi 
Hoerman 
Taxi 
Samy 
Paul 
Scotty 
Exto 
Stefan 64 
Hitzi 
Saiklist 
Roudy 
Downhillfaller 
Homer 
Taifun 
Firefighter 
Evel Knievel 
Marc (unter Vorbehalt) 
1Tintin 
Toschi 
Tom de la Zett 
Jenfa 
Lakekeman 
Lucky Luke 
Barbie SHG
Matzinski (hoffentlich dann mit dem Schluchtenrad)
McNim


----------



## Homer_Simplon (10. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Termin DK4!!!
> Samstag der 20.6.09 10:00 Uhr Start an der Bantorfer Höhe
> Da haben wir Parkplatz an der Autobahn und Absacker zum Schluss in einem
> Teilnehmerzahl max. 30
> ...


guckst du hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (10. April 2009)

Ankündigung:
1. Deisterfreunde Rücktrittrennen
5. September 2009 11:00 Uhr
Reglement:
1. Es dürfen nur Fahrräder mit Rücktrittbremse gefahren werden
2. Vorderradbremsen sind ausser Kraft zu setzten
3. Keine Vorschriften zu Laufradgröße (12"-28" sind erlaubt)
4. Alle Modifikationen die nicht das Bremssystem betreffen sind erlaubt
5. Helm ist Pflicht (FF empfohlen)
6. Protektoren sind empfohlen
7. Gewertet wird in 4 Disziplinen:
a) Style von Bike und Fahrer (Leichtbauschwulettenschläuche führen zur Vergabe von 0 Punkten beim Style Fahrer)
b) Bremsweg
c) Downhill
d) Sprung (Weite und Style)
Anmeldungen hier im Forum. ich führe die Liste.
Ort und Strecke werden kurz vor dem Rennen bekanntgegeben, um heimliches Training zu verhindern.

Wenn ihr euch jetzt fragt:"wo bekomme ich ein geeignetes Bike her?"
z.B. Versteigerung des örtlichen Fundbüros, Opas Fahrradschuppen,
Die Frage ist: wie ehren wir den Sieger:
a.) Tätowieren wir den 1. Platz mit Deisterfreunde Logo in den Oberarm
b.) mit Eddding auf die A- Backe
c.) den scheusslichsten Pokal den wir finden können
Wie ist eure Meinung? Und nun rann an die Meldungen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## berkel (10. April 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Wie sieht es jetzt am Samstag aus, ist was ab BBW geplant?
> Wir würden zu dritt gern um ca. 11.00 Uhr am BBW zu einer gemütlichen Trailtour starten, jemand Lust mitzufahren oder zu führen ?
> 
> Gruss toschi



Hallo toschi,

ich bin über's WE in der Gegend (Hameln) und hätte auch Interesse an einer Tour, kenne mich im Deister aber auch nicht aus. Allerdings bin ich diese Saison noch nicht viel gefahren und kann meine Kondition nur schwer einschätzen. Ich weiß nicht was bei dir unter "gemütlich" zu verstehen ist?


----------



## janisj (10. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo McNim
> 
> Teilnehmerliste DK4:
> 
> ...



Hi Schappi,

Schreib mich auch in die Liste. Werde dann mit meine 17+ kilo Feile mittreten. So wird es garantiert das Jenfa nich am ende sein wird....

Gruß,

Janisj


----------



## toschi (10. April 2009)

berkel schrieb:


> Hallo toschi,
> 
> ich bin über's WE in der Gegend (Hameln) und hätte auch Interesse an einer Tour, kenne mich im Deister aber auch nicht aus. Allerdings bin ich diese Saison noch nicht viel gefahren und kann meine Kondition nur schwer einschätzen. Ich weiß nicht was bei dir unter "gemütlich" zu verstehen ist?


Kein Problem, ich fahre mit Besuch aus anderm Bundesland, nicht die üblichen Biker aber mit Kondition, also "gemässigte Frühjahrstour" 
Da wir ein Teil des Besuches in Hannover Laatzen absetzen ist der Startpunkt BBW in Barsinghausen besser als Startpunkt gelegen, wir werden gegen 11.00 Uhr dort sein, kriegst mein Mobinummer per PN


----------



## janisj (10. April 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Kein Problem, ich fahre mit Besuch aus anderm Bundesland, nicht die üblichen Biker aber mit Kondition, also "gemässigte Frühjahrstour"
> Da wir ein Teil des Besuches in Hannover Laatzen absetzen ist der Startpunkt BBW in Barsinghausen besser als Startpunkt gelegen, wir werden gegen 11.00 Uhr dort sein, kriegst mein Mobinummer per PN



@toschi,

wenn du nichts dagegen hast werde ich auch morgen dabei sein (BBW 11 Uhr).

gruß,

janisj

p.s braucht man Protektoren&FF oder geht auch ohne?


----------



## schappi (10. April 2009)

Teilnehmerliste DK4:


H/WF Honk 
Schappi 
Hoerman 
Taxi 
Samy 
Paul 
Scotty 
Exto 
Stefan 64 
Hitzi 
Saiklist 
Roudy 
Downhillfaller 
Homer 
Taifun 
Firefighter 
Evel Knievel 
Marc (unter Vorbehalt) 
1Tintin 
Toschi 
Tom de la Zett 
Jenfa 
Lakekeman 
Lucky Luke 
Barbie SHG 
Matzinski (hoffentlich dann mit dem Schluchtenrad) 
McNim 
janisj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (10. April 2009)

Gibt's ja gar nicht...

*ERSTER*

in der Anmeldung zum Rücktrittrennen!!!

Mein Race-Monster steht sogar schon im Keller: Miami Vice Grün mit weißen Reifen.

Und das Beste: Auf dem Rahmen ist noch ein Jahr Garantie auf Bruch. Da werd ich mal nen KTM Händler in's Schwitzen bringen


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. April 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Gibt's ja gar nicht...
> 
> *ERSTER*
> 
> ...



dann bin ich 

*ZWEITER !!
*
brauch zwar noch nen hobel, aber bis zum rennen ist ja noch zeit 

@ quax ähh exto  :   montag geht klar  bin dabei. wo soll´s eigentlich losgehen ?


----------



## Dr. Ritzel (10. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Teilnehmerliste DK4:
> 
> 
> H/WF Honk
> ...


 
29. Tom
30. Dirk
(31. Detlev ?)


----------



## exto (10. April 2009)

11:00 h BH !!

Find ick jut, das du mitkommst. Wie sieht's denn im Mai aus? War das dein Ernst, dass du mit willst?

Wir können ja auch schon Samstags los und mit ESX/Fritzz fahren. Bis dahin könnten wir noch hier über's Forum Streckeninfos sammeln und tatsächlich nen 5-600 Km-Trail-Kreisel de luxe hinlegen...


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. April 2009)

Dr. Ritzel schrieb:


> 29. Tom
> 30. Dirk
> (31. Detlev ?)



31 sollten auch noch passen 

fahren wir im indians-trikot ?


----------



## Dr. Ritzel (10. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> 31 sollten auch noch passen
> 
> fahren wir im indians-trikot ?


 
 ...  SURE !


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> 31 sollten auch noch passen
> 
> fahren wir im indians-trikot ?



Nur du!
Die anderen ziehen das deisterfreun.de Trikot an!!
Oder ?

Heute war klasse. Taternpfahl-Grenzweg-Mögebier-Grab-Barbie und nach Hause.
3h-670Hm-ca.30Km

Wenn ich Zeit finde, lade ich die Videos hoch


----------



## toschi (10. April 2009)

janisj schrieb:


> @toschi,
> 
> wenn du nichts dagegen hast werde ich auch morgen dabei sein (BBW 11 Uhr).
> 
> ...


wird ne tour ohne protektoren, also eher erkundungstour durch den westdeister...

gruss toschi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. April 2009)

Wie versprochen:
Hoerman

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1435

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1434


----------



## Downhillfaller (10. April 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> ich werde es (hoffentlich) überleben, die Startnummer 13
> 
> Ob ich das was ich morgen vorhab (Reifen:RR+FR) allerdings überlebe   das werde ich event. dann berichten, oder auch nicht
> 
> ...



Das war meine Tour von heute : 
*Roudy + Hoerman, das wäre auch was für euch gewesen *

*1. Permanente Messstrecke für Mountainbiker und Bergläufer in Südtirol
von Tramin (276m) zum Verbrennten Egg (1856m) 
Maximalhöhe: 1862.7 m
Entfernung: 18 km
Gesamthöhenmeter: 1600m


Gehe an deine Grenzen und messe dich mit Gleichgesinnten aus der ganzen Welt, oder einfach gegen dich selbst. Ob zu Fuß als Berglauf oder auf dem Mountainbike, deine Zeit wird auf jeden Fall erfasst. Es gilt 1600 Höhenmeter so schnell als möglich zu überwinden.*

http://www.traminerhof.it/deutsch/mountainbike/uphill-race.com/

Nach 1:50 war ich fast auf 1400m  1125 HM hatte ich hinter mir gelassen, noch 462 HM haben mir gefehlt ....dann nur noch Schneefelder , fahren unmöglich. Runterfahren erst recht 
Es wäre aber unter 2:45 machbar gewesen, glaube ich 
Also: nochmal zu einer anderen Jahreszeit herkommen  

Servus und gute Nacht
DHF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Ritzel (10. April 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...
> Die anderen ziehen das deisterfreun.de Trikot an!!
> Oder ?...


 
 ...  - Wir bekommen, also praktisch, ein Begrüßungsgeschenk !


----------



## Bogeyman (10. April 2009)

Melde auch noch interesse am DK4 an... da ich den letzten ja abbrechen musste...
Ich ziehe dann mal das erste Nachrücker Ticket 
Werde wohl entweder mit'm CCler anrücken oder mir gleich 'ne rote Laterne auf den Rücken binden und das Enduro nehmen... das wird dann kurzfristig nach Trainingszustand entschieden 

Das Ruecktrittrennen finde ich ja auch spannend  mal sehen ob ich ne stylische Schleuder finde oder noch was umbauen kann


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (11. April 2009)

Hallo, 
würde auch gern am 20.06. mitkommen.
Einen DK bei Sonne wäre mal etws neues für mich.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. April 2009)

Dr. Ritzel schrieb:


> ...  - Wir bekommen, also praktisch, ein Begrüßungsgeschenk !



So was gabs ´89 zuletzt.
Da waren es 100,- D-Mark


----------



## Dr. Ritzel (11. April 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> So was gabs ´89 zuletzt.
> Da waren es 100,- D-Mark


 
  /
Aber das DER DEISTERKREISEL auf eine so lange Tradition zurückblicken kann ist mir neu. 

Aus diesem Grund (20 jähriges Jubiläum) gibt es dann also für die "Neueinsteiger" die Trikots (?)(!).

Frohe Ostern wünschend, bis denne,

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. April 2009)

Gestern mittag ist auf dem Benther ein schwerer Unfall passiert.  jemand den wir kennen? 
http://epaper.deister-leine-zeitung.de/frames/elementframe.aspx?id=440162&type=2&q=


----------



## Hitzi (11. April 2009)

Zwei Radfahrer stoßen zusammen
Zwei Mountainbiker, die am Freitagmittag bei einem Ausflug am Benther Berg in Gehrden kollidiert sind, haben sich schwere Verletzungen zugezogen. Die beiden 41- und 42-jährigen Männer waren gegen 12 Uhr mit einer Gruppe Mountainbiker unterwegs. Im Bereich des Berggasthauses stießen sie aus bisher unbekannten Gründen zusammen. Beide waren nach dem Unfall kurzzeitig bewusstlos und konnten zu dem Vorfall noch nicht befragt werden. Einer von ihnen musste mit einem Rettungshubschrauber, der andere mit einem Rettungswagen in ein Krankenhaus gebracht werden. Die Polizei bittet Zeugen, sich unter Telefon (0 51 09) 51 71 15 zu melden. 

Artikel aus der HAZ


----------



## tweetygogo (11. April 2009)

Morgen Ostereier Biken im Deister! und wer böse ist bekommt was auf die Eier!


----------



## schappi (11. April 2009)

Teilnehmerliste DK4:


H/WF Honk 
Schappi 
Hoerman 
Taxi 
Samy 
Paul 
Scotty 
Exto 
Stefan 64 
Hitzi 
Saiklist 
Roudy 
Downhillfaller 
Homer 
Taifun 
Firefighter 
Evel Knievel 
Marc (unter Vorbehalt) 
1Tintin 
Toschi 
Tom de la Zett 
Jenfa 
Lakekeman 
Lucky Luke 
Barbie SHG 
Matzinski (hoffentlich dann mit dem Schluchtenrad) 
McNim 
janisj 
Tom 
Dirk
*-------Warteliste------------------------------------------------------------*
Detlef?
Jimmy der bayer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (11. April 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Gestern mittag ist auf dem Benther ein schwerer Unfall passiert.  jemand den wir kennen?
> http://epaper.deister-leine-zeitung.de/frames/elementframe.aspx?id=440162&type=2&q=



Mir ist keiner bekannt! Schon merkwürdig,dort zusammen zuprallen

Wer morgen früh...recht früh unterwegs? so von 09:30 -11:00 Uhr??? 
kurze Hardtailrunde!

Und noch dazu......


----------



## MichiP (11. April 2009)

Nabend,
ich habe mal eine allgemeine Frage. Sind alle "Single-Trails" im Deister legal im Sinne das sie befahren werden dürfen. Spreche jetzt nicht von irgendwelchen Rampen oder sonstigen die dort gebaut werden/wurden, sonder von den "Naturgegebenen" Trails. Beispiel Waldkater gerade hoch bis zur Hütte der Weg der dann linke Hand runter führt (beim hoch fahren rechts von der Forstautobahn ) Da ich erst Deisteranfänger bin kenne ich jetzt nicht so die rechtlichen Grundlagen dort vor Ort. Habe halt mal in der Presse mitbekommen das es schon Ärger gab. Selber bin ich noch nicht Angesprochen worden aber falls doch mal jemand was sagen würde könnt ich mich noch nicht mal rausreden 

frohe Ostertage

gruß

Michi


----------



## kippi (11. April 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Zwei Radfahrer stoßen zusammen
> Zwei Mountainbiker, die am Freitagmittag bei einem Ausflug am Benther Berg in Gehrden kollidiert sind, haben sich schwere Verletzungen zugezogen. Die beiden 41- und 42-jährigen Männer waren gegen 12 Uhr mit einer Gruppe Mountainbiker unterwegs. Im Bereich des Berggasthauses stießen sie aus bisher unbekannten Gründen zusammen. Beide waren nach dem Unfall kurzzeitig bewusstlos und konnten zu dem Vorfall noch nicht befragt werden. Einer von ihnen musste mit einem Rettungshubschrauber, der andere mit einem Rettungswagen in ein Krankenhaus gebracht werden. Die Polizei bittet Zeugen, sich unter Telefon (0 51 09) 51 71 15 zu melden.
> 
> Artikel aus der HAZ





War das Fips?
Der hat sich ne Rippe und die Shulter angebrochen.
Er redete aber von nem Baum der Schuld war.

Gruß
Kippi


----------



## tweetygogo (12. April 2009)

MichiP schrieb:


> Nabend,
> ich habe mal eine allgemeine Frage. Sind alle "Single-Trails" im Deister legal im Sinne das sie befahren werden dürfen. Spreche jetzt nicht von irgendwelchen Rampen oder sonstigen die dort gebaut werden/wurden, sonder von den "Naturgegebenen" Trails. Beispiel Waldkater gerade hoch bis zur Hütte der Weg der dann linke Hand runter führt (beim hoch fahren rechts von der Forstautobahn ) Da ich erst Deisteranfänger bin kenne ich jetzt nicht so die rechtlichen Grundlagen dort vor Ort. Habe halt mal in der Presse mitbekommen das es schon Ärger gab. Selber bin ich noch nicht Angesprochen worden aber falls doch mal jemand was sagen würde könnt ich mich noch nicht mal rausreden
> 
> frohe Ostertage
> ...



Die meisten sind eigentlich nicht legal, werden aber nur so halb geduldet!


----------



## Evel Knievel (12. April 2009)

1. Das Fahren auf den Trails ist legal, nur das Bauen nicht!

2. Ich meld mich auch für das Rücktrittrennen an und bin für Tätowieren als 1. Platz!!!


----------



## schappi (12. April 2009)

Ankündigung:
*1. Deisterfreunde Rücktrittrennen
5. September 2009 11:00 Uhr*
Reglement:
1. Es dürfen nur Fahrräder mit Rücktrittbremse gefahren werden
2. Vorderradbremsen sind ausser Kraft zu setzten
3. Keine Vorschriften zu Laufradgröße (12"-28" sind erlaubt)
4. Alle Modifikationen die nicht das Bremssystem betreffen sind erlaubt
5. Helm ist Pflicht (FF empfohlen)
6. Protektoren sind empfohlen
7. Gewertet wird in 4 Disziplinen:
a) Style von Bike und Fahrer (Leichtbauschwulettenlycraschläuche führen zur Vergabe von 0 Punkten beim Style Fahrer Kreatives Outfit wird mit Sonderpunkten belohnt)
b) Bremsweg
c) Downhill
d) Sprung (Weite und Style)
Anmeldungen hier im Forum. ich führe die Liste.
Ort und Strecke werden kurz vor dem Rennen bekanntgegeben, um heimliches Training zu verhindern.Wenn ihr euch jetzt fragt:"wo bekomme ich ein geeignetes Bike her?"
z.B. Versteigerung des örtlichen Fundbüros, Opas Fahrradschuppen,
Die Frage ist: wie ehren wir den Sieger:
a.) Tätowieren wir den 1. Platz mit Deisterfreunde Logo in den Oberarm
b.) mit Eddding auf die A- Backe
c.) den scheusslichsten Pokal den wir finden können
Wie ist eure Meinung? Und nun rann an die Meldungen.
Meldeliste:
1. Exto
2. Hoerman
3. Evel Knievel (ist für tätowieren des Gewinners)
4. Schappi (ist für tätowieren des Gewinners)
5. Phil 81
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (12. April 2009)

Hey Niggels
wie ist das mir dir willst du nicht auch starten?


----------



## matzinski (12. April 2009)

@exto, @hoerman: vieleicht sieht man sich am Montag. Bin mit 'nen Kumpel aus dem Schwabenland unterwegs, aber früher als 11:00 . ... zum Mittag werden wir bestimmt am Annaturm hocken.

das Schluchti-Bike ist immer noch nicht da 

matze


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. April 2009)

South Africa takes the lead in the Downhill world cup!
Eine Stunde von dem Austragungsort entfernt war ich letzten Sommer. Zu früh...


----------



## schappi (12. April 2009)

Morgen 11:00 Uhr BH!
Das wird ne epische Tour, bei dem Wetter.
Ich würde gern 6 verschiedene Trails fahren.
Bis Morgen im Wald
 Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Morgen 11:00 Uhr BH!
> Das wird ne epische Tour, bei dem Wetter.
> Ich würde gern 6 verschiedene Trails fahren.
> Bis Morgen im Wald
> Schappi



dann müssen wir uns aber beeilen. 
hab nur bis 16.00 h zeit.
danach geht´s um 17.20 h zum finalen spiel an den pferdeturm 
wird ne laaaange party werden, also keine fragen ob ich dienstag biken will  
vor mittwoch bin ich nicht wieder nüchtern


----------



## exto (12. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Das wird ne epische Tour, bei dem Wetter.



Hab die Else schon frisch geölt!

Das Wetter ist echt zum Helden zeugen  Hab jetzt jeden freien Tag zum Radfahren genutzt. Vom fast 100 km bolzen am Freitag bis zur gemütlichen Weißbierrunde heue. Fehlt nur noch die perfekte Single-Trail-Tour morgen...

Sören, so weit ist es von Bantorf doch gar nicht bis zum Pferdeturm. Fährst du halt direkt hin. Um dein Rad kümmern wir uns schon 

Von mir aus - wenn das jetzt nicht zu spät ist - können wir auch n Stündchen früher. Bin eh n Frühaufsteher...


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. April 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Hab die Else schon frisch geölt!
> 
> Das Wetter ist echt zum Helden zeugen  Hab jetzt jeden freien Tag zum Radfahren genutzt. Vom fast 100 km bolzen am Freitag bis zur gemütlichen Weißbierrunde heue. Fehlt nur noch die perfekte Single-Trail-Tour morgen...
> 
> ...



ich könnte auch um 10.00 uhr schon starten


----------



## exto (12. April 2009)

Dann mach doch mit Schappi klar. Hat sich sonst niemand gemeldet. Klingelt einfach kurz durch, wenn sich was ändert. Sonst komm ich um 11:00h.


----------



## toschi (12. April 2009)

Frohe Ostern auch von mir.
Am Samstag hatten wir ein schöne Deisterrunde, waren im Westdeister bei super Wetter unterwegs. Auf dem Raketentrail waren wieder mal ne Menge Stöckchen ausgelegt, auch an brisanten Stellen, die anderen vom Funkturm, altem Männer und der hinten auf dem Damm bis vor dem alten Steinbruch waren frei.
Käsekuchen am Nordmannsturm ist zu empfehlen .

Morgen gehts in den Harz 

Gruss toschi


----------



## Phil81 (12. April 2009)

So bin wieder aus Finale und der Pfalz zurück.

Im Deister ist jedoch noch immer am schönsten 

Toschi erzähl mal wie die verhältnisse im Harz waren. Will die Tage da noch mal hin. Habe die ganze Woche noch Urlaub...

Wer hat zeit und Bock?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. April 2009)

Sonntag wär ich dabei! Evtl. auch Samstag, muss mal gucken, wann ich arbeiten muss. Könnte aber klappen!


----------



## Bumble (13. April 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Im Deister ist jedoch noch immer am schönsten


----------



## Phil81 (13. April 2009)

Der Schnippel aus meinem Saftkarton ist abgerissen. Surf nicht soviel und schubs den Kartonfalter mal lieber das er seine Arbeit ordentlich macht. Sonst kauf ich nur noch Saft im TetraPak


----------



## lakekeman (13. April 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Wer hat zeit und Bock?



Dienstag oder Donnerstag hätten wir Zeit.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. April 2009)

Exto, hoerman, schappi usw.: Wollt ihr uns Samstag oder Sonntag nicht mal eure 6-Stunden Harztour zeigen?


----------



## schappi (13. April 2009)

Teilnehmerliste DK4:


H/WF Honk 
Schappi 
Hoerman 
Taxi 
Samy 
Paul 
Scotty 
Exto 
Stefan 64 
Hitzi 
Saiklist 
Roudy 
Downhillfaller 
Homer 
Taifun 
Firefighter 
Evel Knievel 
Marc (unter Vorbehalt) 
1Tintin 
Toschi 
Tom de la Zett 
Jenfa 
Lakekeman 
Lucky Luke 
Barbie SHG 
Matzinski (hoffentlich dann mit dem Schluchtenrad) 
McNim 
janisj 
Tom 
Dirk
------------Warteliste------------------------------------------------------------ 
Detlef? 
Jimmy der bayer 
Bogeyman


----------



## schappi (13. April 2009)

Für ne 6 Stunden Harz Tour ist es für mich noch zu früh im Jahr.
Ich muss mir erstmal 6kg Winterspeck abtrainieren.
Heute nach 3h 33km und 1000hm hatte ich schon weiche Knie.
Das Wetter war echt perfekt:
Ne wunderschöne Tour, sind aber nur 5 Trails geworden weil es sonst zu lange gedauert hätte, Wir haben zu lange an NT in der Sonne gesessen.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. April 2009)

nachdem ich gestern einen überraschenden Ausflug nach Hildesheim und zurück (90km 5h 465 HM) gemacht hab, hab ich mich heute mal mehr aufs Familienleben konzentriert. Wir haben heute Picknick im alten Steinbruch im Bückeberg gemacht. Dabei hab ich mir gedacht dort 




mal wieder ne Tour zu starten. Wie wärs? Tom ? Dirk? sonstige Locals?


----------



## toschi (13. April 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> ...Toschi erzähl mal wie die verhältnisse im Harz waren. Will die Tage da noch mal hin. Habe die ganze Woche noch Urlaub...


Also bis ca. 700m Höhe alles frei, danach in Nordlagen noch Schneereste, zum Teil fahrbar weil festgetreten, wo die Sonne dann doch noch draufscheint ists matschig, Kaiserweg z.B., einige kurze Abschnitte schieben dann gehts wieder. Glaube der Einstieg zum Salzstieg an der Antenne Torfhaus ist auch noch nicht lohnenswert weil hohe Nordlage, evtl. auch der Magdeburger Weg.
Alles dadrunter schon schön trocken zur Zeit, am schönsten sind jetzt die Laubwaldtrails, noch gibts da recht frei Sicht, gut für solche Tage mit vielen Harzbesuchern, in der Woche wirst Du wohl kaum jemandem begegnen, ich habe leider keine Zeit, würd Dich gern begleiten.
Mein Tip ist ne Tour ab Goslar, richtung Hahnenklee und dann die Dammgräben und kleinen Stauseen um Clausthal, dann Festenburg hinten rum wieder hoch und rüber nach Goslar, da müsste schon alles weg sein, oder Kästetrail und Ahrendsberger Trail (glaube Jägerstieg) und so was .

Gruss toschi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (13. April 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Der Schnippel aus meinem Saftkarton ist abgerissen.



Ganz klar ein Bedienungsfehler.


----------



## Barbie SHG (13. April 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> nachdem ich gestern einen überraschenden Ausflug nach Hildesheim und zurück (90km 5h 465 HM) gemacht hab, hab ich mich heute mal mehr aufs Familienleben konzentriert. Wir haben heute Picknick im alten Steinbruch im Bückeberg gemacht. Dabei hab ich mir gedacht dort
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Homer,
bin wenn ich Zeit habe, immer für ne BB Runde zu haben.
Wir haben letztes WE schon ne nette Tour mit noch 4 Einheimischen gemacht. 
Habe diese Woche z.B. Urlaub.
Will Dienstag und Donnerstag ne Tour machen (BB oder Westdeister).
(Hab leider kommendes WE fast keine Zeit )

Gruß Tom


----------



## Bogeyman (13. April 2009)

tja da haette ich mich wohl mit toschi kurzschliessen sollen. war gestern auch im harz unterwegs und muss feststellen das es oberhalb von 700m echt kein spass macht. Runter nach Altenau war die Welt noch i.O. aber als ich dann am Dammgraben entlang ueber die Wolfswarte nach Torfhaus wollte, habe ich meine Entscheidung echt verflucht!
Teilweise bis zu 30cm Schnee... da war nichts mit fahren 




Auch der eigentlich ganz nette Trail dann runter zum Torfhaus war naja seht selbst.




Mein Fazit... den Hochharz meide ich wohl besser noch 1-2 Wochen bis die Sonne ihre Arbeit getan hat  Aber die Trails unter 700m waren echt gut zu fahren... und n leichten Sonnenbrand hab ich mir auch schon geholt.


----------



## Hitzi (13. April 2009)

Soooooo

Ostern ist vorbei und das mit dem Hasen hat sich auch gegessen


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. April 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Homer,
> bin wenn ich Zeit habe, immer für ne BB Runde zu haben.
> Wir haben letztes WE schon ne nette Tour mit noch 4 Einheimischen gemacht.
> Habe diese Woche z.B. Urlaub.
> ...



hab auch noch urlaub, wär auch dabei  
außer heute ( da zu heftig den aufstieg der indians in die 2. liga gefeiert  ) wär ich ab mittwoch auch zu allen schandtaten oder ner bbg-tour zu haben . gern auch im deister


----------



## schappi (14. April 2009)

Mittwoch Nachmittag wäre ich auch für eine BB Tour zu haben.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (14. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hab auch noch urlaub, wär auch dabei
> außer heute ( da zu heftig den aufstieg der indians in die 2. liga gefeiert  ) wär ich ab mittwoch auch zu allen schandtaten oder ner bbg-tour zu haben . gern auch im deister




*Gratulation zum Aufstieg*
Mittwoch passt mir zeitlich nicht ganz so gut, lässt sich aber einrichten.
Ich würde sagen, dass wir uns wieder in Reinsdorf am Parkplatz des alten Hotels/Campingplatzes treffen.
@ Schappi: Wann kannst Du denn frühestens. 

Gruß Tom


----------



## Scott-y (14. April 2009)

Ich bin gerade zeitlich mit der Wasserstrahlschneidmaschine sehr ausgelastet. Sollte ich heute alles schaffen, bin ich dabei. Wenn ihr nich zu zeitig  fahrt. Ich muß morgen bis 14Uhr arbeiten.  
Wenn du Barbie mich wieder mitnehmen könntest währe ich frühesten 15.30 Uhr bei dir.


----------



## schappi (14. April 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> [
> Mittwoch passt mir zeitlich nicht ganz so gut, lässt sich aber einrichten.
> Ich würde sagen, dass wir uns wieder in Reinsdorf am Parkplatz des alten Hotels/Campingplatzes treffen.
> @ Schappi: Wann kannst Du denn frühestens.
> ...



Ich kann ab 15:00 Uhr da sein.


----------



## McNim (14. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo McNim
> 
> klar wollen wir dich dabei haben!
> Das ist der Deisterfreunde Trail Kreisel. Genaue Streckenführing mit Google Bild wird noch gepostet. Größenordmnung: 6h, 70km, 1500hm Große Mittagspause mit warmem Essen
> ...


 
Hallo Schappi,

sorry das ich mich erst jetzt melde, war aber über die Feiertage bei der Family. Danke das du mich angemeldet hast. Da es ein Samstag ist, wird mein Weibchen wohl nichts sagen können. Danke nochmal...

...hoffe Ihr hattet alle schöne Ostern. Muss mal wieder mit euch fahren. Wann macht Ihr mal wieder ein kleinen Technik-Kurs am Grab oder so??? ...muss mal langsam bissel mehr springen üben.

Marius


----------



## Homer_Simplon (14. April 2009)

ich bin Mittwoch nachmittag auch dabei in den BB


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. April 2009)

ich könnte nur morgens , bzw. nur bis 15.00 uhr


----------



## McNim (14. April 2009)

...mit dem BB meint ihr doch bestimmt den Benther Berg. Das ist ja bei mir vor der Haustür. Da muss ich aber früh Feierabend machen. Wann und wo trefft ihr euch. Dann können wir uns mal endlich wieder sehen

Gruß

Marius


----------



## Barbie SHG (14. April 2009)

Oje, das ist ja wieder ein Durcheinander mit den Wunschzeiten

Mir würde (wegen Kinderbetreuung) auch der Nachmittag besser passen.
(Sorry Sören...)
Da bei Scotty eh unsicher ist ob er dabei ist, würde ich vorschlagen:
15:00 an besagter Stelle (Reinsdorf Hotel/Campingplatz).
Dann haben wir noch was vom schönen Wetter
Wer wäre denn um diese Zeit dabei??


Gruß Tom


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. April 2009)

McNim schrieb:


> ...mit dem BB meint ihr doch bestimmt den Benther Berg. Das ist ja bei mir vor der Haustür. Da muss ich aber früh Feierabend machen. Wann und wo trefft ihr euch. Dann können wir uns mal endlich wieder sehen
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Marius



sorry, wir meinen diesmal damit die bückeberge 



Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Oje, das ist ja wieder ein Durcheinander mit den Wunschzeiten
> 
> Mir würde (wegen Kinderbetreuung) auch der Nachmittag besser passen.
> (Sorry Sören...)
> ...


genau deshalb kann ich ja nur vormittags. aber kein thema, die saison fängt ja erst an


----------



## schappi (14. April 2009)

Hallo Barbie,
ich kann ab 15:00 Uhr in Rheinsdorf sein.
Sag mal einen Strassennamen fürs Navi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H/WF-Honk (14. April 2009)

McNim schrieb:


> ...mit dem BB meint ihr doch bestimmt den Benther Berg. Das ist ja bei mir vor der Haustür. Da muss ich aber früh Feierabend machen. Wann und wo trefft ihr euch. Dann können wir uns mal endlich wieder sehen
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Marius



Bei Interesse an Touren im andern BB oder GB etc., einfach nebenan (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5789538) mitlesen und -fahren...


----------



## Barbie SHG (14. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Barbie,
> ich kann ab 15:00 Uhr in Rheinsdorf sein.
> Sag mal einen Strassennamen fürs Navi



Das ist die Reinsdorferstr. Hausnr??
Auf dem Gebäude steht Hotel, es ist verlassen, vorne ist ein Parkplatz (Treffpunkt). Auf der anderen Seite ist meine ich ne Bushaltestelle





Wer kommt noch mit?? (Ab Donnerstag soll das Wetter wieder schlechter werden)

Gruß Tom


----------



## Homer_Simplon (14. April 2009)

ich bin dabei


----------



## schappi (14. April 2009)

ich bin dann um 15.00 Uhr ad
Gruß
schappi


----------



## tweetygogo (14. April 2009)




----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. April 2009)

Ich wollte doch nur nach dem Osterrummel eine schnelle Runde drehen 
Zuhause-Taternpfahl-Bielstein-Jägerstieg-Laube lief klasse (450hm in 40 Minuten auf 9km) dann wurde ich übermütig und dachte "Fred" und "Barbie-Grab" kennen sich noch nicht.
Nach 100m im unteren Teil hatte es Barbie dem Fred so richtig besorgt.





Ich hatte ausnahmsweise mal Pumpe und Flickzeug dabei, habe aber sofort erkannt, dass das wohl nichts wird 

Der Vorteil an so einem schwindsüchtigen Leichtbaubomber ist, dass er auch nach 1h tragen nicht zu schwer auf der Schulter wird


----------



## schappi (14. April 2009)

Fragen an Roudy:
1. war das ein Latexschlauch?

2. wann kommen die Trikots????


----------



## taifun (14. April 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich wollte doch nur nach dem Osterrummel eine schnelle Runde drehen
> Zuhause-Taternpfahl-Bielstein-Jägerstieg-Laube lief klasse (450hm in 40 Minuten auf 9km) dann wurde ich übermütig und dachte "Fred" und "Barbie-Grab" kennen sich noch nicht.
> Nach 100m im unteren Teil hatte es Barbie dem Fred so richtig besorgt.
> 
> ...




Probier es doch mal Tubeless Reifen.Da fahr ich prima mit.Super niedrig Luftdruck und schmiegt siche genial dem Boden an und Laufeigenschaften sind top.

PS: So ging es mir letzte Woche mit abgerissenen Schaltwerk hohe Taternpfahl


----------



## Downhillfaller (14. April 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich wollte doch nur nach dem Osterrummel eine schnelle Runde drehen
> Zuhause-Taternpfahl-Bielstein-Jägerstieg-Laube lief klasse (450hm in 40 Minuten auf 9km) dann wurde ich übermütig und dachte "Fred" und "Barbie-Grab" kennen sich noch nicht.
> Nach 100m im unteren Teil hatte es Barbie dem Fred so richtig besorgt.
> 
> ...



Also ich hab mir ja auch in Tramin vor dem 1600 HM Bergsprintversuch hinten einen Fred draufgemacht, rauf hat er gehalten, runter allerdings nicht. Spitzte Steine und volle Last im Sattel verträgt sich nicht, kann auch an meiner Technik liegen.
Dagegen hat er gestern auf der Strasse und Waldwegen echt Spaß gebracht. Nachteil: kaum Rollgeräusche, keiner hört dich von hinten anbrummen kommen 

DHF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (14. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> ich bin dann um 15.00 Uhr ad
> Gruß
> schappi



Ok, bis Morgen.
Bin um 15:00 am Treffpunkt.
Gruß Tom


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. April 2009)

wollte heute eigentlich auch nur ne kurze alkoholverdunstungsrunde auf dem renner nach der gestrigen aufstiegsparty am pferdeturm machen. 

da es mir aber "erschreckend"  gut ging , wurde daraus eine schöne ga1-runde  

73,02 km / 2:33:03 h / 28,63 er schnitt  

rennrad kann auch spaß machen


----------



## schappi (14. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> .
> 
> rennrad kann auch spaß machen



Wirst du jetzt schwul oder was???


----------



## Saiklist (14. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Wirst du jetzt schwul oder was???



heyheyhey Schappi.... nur weil jemand 2 Pizzaschneider als Reifen wählt, muß der noch lange nicht auf Jungs stehen....

PS: wegen der Trikots haben wir leider noch nichts aus Italien gehört. Sobald das Paket ankommt sag ich bescheid.
Grüße Tommy


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Wirst du jetzt schwul oder was???



nee, nee , nee 
kannst locker bleiben . 
brauchst  keine angst haben, daß ich mich in dich verliebe  

aber für ne schöne ga-1 tour ist so´n rennrad schon ganz cool .
und fast nen 30 er schnitt bekommst du auf dem bike auch nicht hin.

@ tommy : 
ruf doch mal in bella italia an. die dauernden fragen zur lieferzeit nerven langsam   .


.


----------



## Scott-y (14. April 2009)

Bei mir ist klar, daß ich morgen Zeit zum fahren hätte, aber ich schaffe 15 Uhr bzw 14.30 bei Barbie nicht, da ich erst 14Uhr Feierabend habe und ca 20 min für meinen Heimweg brauche.  Mal sehn ob ich das regeln kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. April 2009)

hoerman, lass uns mal ne Rennradrunde drehen. Mit meinem Hardtail mit Stadtbereifung bin ich neulich nen 31er Schnitt gefahren. Wenn du nicht wirklich Vollgas gibst, könnte das ja klappen. Wer hat denn sonst noch alles ein RR?


----------



## taifun (15. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> rennrad kann auch spaß machen



sag ich doch..... aber schei.... auf den schnitt der ist unintressant



SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> hoerman, lass uns mal ne Rennradrunde drehen. Mit meinem Hardtail mit Stadtbereifung bin ich neulich nen 31er Schnitt gefahren. Wenn du nicht wirklich Vollgas gibst, könnte das ja klappen. Wer hat denn sonst noch alles ein RR?



Bin dabei.....sag nur wann

@saiklist:Thommy was macht mein Schaltauge??


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. April 2009)

Samstag RR (bzw. RH (Rennhardtail)) und Sonntag biken?

Ich kenn allerdings überhaupt keine RR Strecken, aber ich fahr euch einfach hinterher.
Sagt mal einen geeigneten Treffpunkt für Samstag morgen.

Sonntag 11:00 Laube?


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. April 2009)

samstag kann ich nicht. (zumindest nicht vor 14.00 uhr )
fun-corner in hameln macht seinen neuen laden auf, und zur eröffnung wollte ich dort mal vorbeischauen und mal nach schnäppchen schauen 

sonntag sieht aus partygründen schlecht aus 

aber die saison hat ja grade erst begonnen 

in diesem sinne werd ich jetzt nochmal ne ga1-runde auf dem rr einlegen.


----------



## taifun (15. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> in diesem sinne werd ich jetzt nochmal ne ga1-runde auf dem rr einlegen.



Hättest mal  vorher was gesagt...gerade von einer schnellen 2,5 std RR tour und 700hm zurück....Bredenbeck-Wennigser Mark-Bierweg hoch...Kammweg-Paß-...Einbeckhausen...Bad Münder...Hachmühlen...Holzmühle...Eldagsen..Völksen....zurück


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. April 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Hättest mal  vorher was gesagt...gerade von einer schnellen 2,5 std RR tour und 700hm zurück....Bredenbeck-Wennigser Mark-Bierweg hoch...Kammweg-Paß-...Einbeckhausen...Bad Münder...Hachmühlen...Holzmühle...Eldagsen..Völksen....zurück



na klasse  
bin einmal um den deister rum. 
67,3 km / 346 hm  2:27:30 h 
über bredenbeck,wennigsen, barsinghausen, bantorf, bad nenndorf
lauenau, bad münder . 
der blöde wind hat am schluss gedreht, sodaß ich wieder vollen gegenwind hatte 

hat aber trotzdem riesig spaß gemacht


----------



## taifun (15. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> na klasse
> der blöde wind hat am schluss gedreht, sodaß ich wieder vollen gegenwind hatte
> 
> hat aber trotzdem riesig spaß gemacht



Was lernen wir daraus.....vorher telefornieren:
Gegenwind ist gut für Kraftausdauer zu trainieren

Also...wann bist wieder unterwegs? 
Oder komm morgen um 18:00 Uhr Radland Gehrden


----------



## Homer_Simplon (15. April 2009)

Wir hatten heut ne schöne Bückbergtour mit vielen flowigen Trails für die mein 120 mm Tourer quasi erfunden wurde 42,6 km, 3,20h und 860 HM schaff ich sonst auch nur am Wochenende. vielen Dank an Tom fürs Guiden


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. April 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Was lernen wir daraus.....vorher telefornieren:
> Gegenwind ist gut für Kraftausdauer zu trainieren
> 
> Also...wann bist wieder unterwegs?
> Oder komm morgen um 18:00 Uhr Radland Gehrden



morgen wollt ich mal wieder in den wald , oder wenn es mich doch noch überkommt , ne schöne ga-runde auf dem rr. 
schick dir mal meine handynummer per pn zur terminabsprache .


@ all : liegt eigentlich für das wochenende ne tour an, und wenn ja, wann ?
@ roudy : mal wieder ne schnelle hardtailrunde am abend oder we ?


.


----------



## exto (16. April 2009)

Ich werd am WE Kilometer reißen:

Samstag Osnabrück - B.O. immer am Wasser lang. ca. 120 km Schotterpiste (ich hoffe, der Wind dreht noch )

Sonntag je nach Laune. Kann mir vorstellen B.O. - Haste - E1 bis Hameln und mit der Eurobahn zurück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNim (16. April 2009)

Moin Männers,

war gestern mal wieder alleine im Deister. Bin von Hannover über die B65 nach Barsinghausen gefahren (Grundausdauer), hoch, Raketentrail runter, hoch, Nordmann-Turm zum Pass runter, hoch, Franken- oder Fahnenweg runter und dann noch bissel am Grabweg geübt. ... nicht einmal langgemacht und dabei hatte ich meine neuen Schoner dabei


... ....dieser Teil wurde gelöscht...

...müssen echt mal wieder zusammen eine Tour machen.

Marius


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. April 2009)

McNim schrieb:


> dieser teil wurde auch gelöscht



mhhh

du weißt aber schon  , daß das hier ein öffentliches forum ist, wo auch 
förster, jäger und co. mitlesen  , oder ?????


----------



## McNim (16. April 2009)

...sorry, ich achte immer auf sowas. Weis ja keiner wo der ist, oder was habe ich jetzt falsch gemacht?

...kann ich den Thread wieder löschen?


----------



## McNim (16. April 2009)

...so, bedenklicher Teil ist jetzt komplett raus, wenn du dein Zitat nochmal rausnimmst, dann sind wir wieder grün, oder?


----------



## Phil81 (16. April 2009)

Zu viel Staub auf den Trails hoffentlich regnet es bald mal wieder


----------



## taifun (16. April 2009)

McNim schrieb:


> ...so, bedenklicher Teil ist jetzt komplett raus, wenn du dein Zitat nochmal rausnimmst, dann sind wir wieder grün, oder?


----------



## schappi (16. April 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Zu viel Staub auf den Trails hoffentlich regnet es bald mal wieder




Dein Wunsch sei mir Befehl habe am Montag beim Hinterherfahren von Hoerman und Exto auch beinahe eine Staublunge bekommen.
Daher habe ich für Morgen Regen bestellt:
http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/...ld&LANG=de&WMO=10338&PLZ=30974&PLZN=Wennigsen
Aber danach wird es wieder Trocken.
Wie sieht das mit Sonntag aus?
11:00 Uhr Laube?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## toschi (16. April 2009)

Sonntag plane ich was im Harz, wer Bock hat kann sich melden, will hier aber keinen abwerben.


----------



## McNim (16. April 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Sonntag plane ich was im Harz, wer Bock hat kann sich melden, will hier aber keinen abwerben.


 
...Hallo Toschi,

ich wollte schon letztes Jahr in den Harz und habe es nicht geschaft. Leider ist der Sonntag der selbst ernannte Familientag von meiner Freundin 

...wir kennen uns zwar noch nicht, aber wenn du mal wann anders in den Harz fährst, dann kannst du mir auch ein paar Trails zeigen, dafür stelle ich mein Kombi zu Verfügung.

Marius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (16. April 2009)

Nimm sie mit, es gibt auch Kuchen unterwegs .

Gemeinsame Anreise wir nicht gehen, wohne im Bermudadreieck von WOB/BS/GF, aber treffen in Goslar oder Bad Harzburg ist kein Problem


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. April 2009)

Veranstaltungstipp und Hinweis, dass es voller wird.

http://www.deister.de/content/programmheft_deistertag2.pdf


----------



## _Sync_ (16. April 2009)

Goslar - Bad Harzburg in 2 Tagen und 50km hab ich schon hintermir. Wenn da nur nicht dieser verdammte Entwässerungsgraben gewesen wäre der so böse laut war...


----------



## firefighter76 (16. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Wie sieht das mit Sonntag aus?
> 11:00 Uhr Laube?
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi



wäre ich dabei schön trails fahren  mit mein neues radel  muß ich aber langsam ans fahren ranführen ist ja noch nichts gewohnt 
@hoerman: wenn du auch erscheinst kannst du ja den vorbau mit bringen bitte
gruß florian


----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> samstag kann ich nicht. (zumindest nicht vor 14.00 uhr )
> fun-corner in hameln macht seinen neuen laden auf, und zur eröffnung wollte ich dort mal vorbeischauen und mal nach schnäppchen schauen



ich würde gern mitkommen, brauche noch Schuhe für Hände und Füße und dvlt auch noch ein neues Enduro


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. April 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ich würde gern mitkommen, brauche noch Schuhe für Hände und Füße und dvlt auch noch ein neues Enduro



Samstag: FunCorner wäre eine Überlegung wert (FlatPedals, weißer CC-Helmut, MM-GG oder so)

Sonntag: Trails wir kommen. (mindestens 4 Stück bitte ) ggf. würde ich früher losfahren, 1x Grenzweg nehmen und um 11 an der Laube sein.

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (16. April 2009)

funcorner geht klar  
@ roudy : holst du mich ab , und wenn ja wann ? ( wollte gerne früh dort sein um noch paar schnäppchen zu machen  )

sonntag kann ich wohl nicht. bin am samstag in der ernst-august-passage am feiern . daher werde ich wohl sonntag aussetzen müssen  .

den vorbau für flo könnte ich roudy mitgeben. 


p.s. anbei noch ein link zur BR-Sendung über den Bombenkrater in München. wie ich finde ein sehr gut gelungener bericht pro biker 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5799305&postcount=35


----------



## Jennfa (16. April 2009)

Sonntag Deister klingt gut! Gerne Grenzweg, Ladies, Barbie und Farn...

Auf den Harz freue ich mich auch schon. Das wär dann mal was fürs nächste Wochenende oder so .

Grüße Jennfa


----------



## SXEwarrior (16. April 2009)

Da ihr euch ja auszukennen scheint schreib ich hier mal ne Frage rein:

Bin zum Wintersemester nach Hannover gezogen und habs seither nicht mehr aufs Rad geschafft. Alle Befragten meinten bislang, Deister wäre dafür die beste Adresse hier in der Gegend. 
Jetzt verratet mir mal, wie ich am besten von Hannover zum Deister komm (ich dachte per ÖPNV, um nicht das ganze (wenige) Pulver schon aufm Weg ins Gebirge zu verschießen) und von wo es sich dann am meisten lohnt in welche Richtung aufzubrechen. Waldautobahn bergauf, sanfte Trails bergab wäre so meine Idealvorstellung. 
Also schießt los, ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!


----------



## schappi (17. April 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Sonntag: Trails wir kommen. (mindestens 4 Stück bitte ) ggf. würde ich früher losfahren, 1x Grenzweg nehmen und um 11 an der Laube sein.
> 
> Gruß
> Roudy



Hallo Leute,
ich bin Sonntag leider raus, da ich übersehen habe, daß das Patenkind meiner Frau Konfirmation hat.
Das ist (politisch) wichtiger.
Könnte höchstens Sonntag abned eine schnelle Runde drehen.
Hat jemand Samstag was vor (ausser die notleidende Fahradindustrie anzukurbeln)?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (17. April 2009)

SXEwarrior schrieb:


> Da ihr euch ja auszukennen scheint schreib ich hier mal ne Frage rein:
> 
> Bin zum Wintersemester nach Hannover gezogen und habs seither nicht mehr aufs Rad geschafft. Alle Befragten meinten bislang, Deister wäre dafür die beste Adresse hier in der Gegend.
> Jetzt verratet mir mal, wie ich am besten von Hannover zum Deister komm (ich dachte per ÖPNV, um nicht das ganze (wenige) Pulver schon aufm Weg ins Gebirge zu verschießen) und von wo es sich dann am meisten lohnt in welche Richtung aufzubrechen. Waldautobahn bergauf, sanfte Trails bergab wäre so meine Idealvorstellung.
> Also schießt los, ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!



Also als Hannover Neuling
Öffis: planst du mit www.gvh.de
da gibst du Start und endpunkt ein und bekommst deine Verkehrsverbindung geplant

Biken:
mit der S2 Richtung Haste 
und in Wennigsen aussteigen für Ostdeister dann zum Waldkater (Hülsebrinkstr)fahren und da in den Wald.
für Westdeister bis Barsinghausen fahren und ab Besucherbergwerk starten.
Am besten du schließt dich uns einmal anz.B. Sonntag.
Vom Waldkater zur Laube hoch braucht man ungefähr 30 Min.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. April 2009)

SXEwarrior schrieb:


> Da ihr euch ja auszukennen scheint schreib ich hier mal ne Frage rein:
> 
> Bin zum Wintersemester nach Hannover gezogen und habs seither nicht mehr aufs Rad geschafft. Alle Befragten meinten bislang, Deister wäre dafür die beste Adresse hier in der Gegend.
> Jetzt verratet mir mal, wie ich am besten von Hannover zum Deister komm (ich dachte per ÖPNV, um nicht das ganze (wenige) Pulver schon aufm Weg ins Gebirge zu verschießen) und von wo es sich dann am meisten lohnt in welche Richtung aufzubrechen. Waldautobahn bergauf, sanfte Trails bergab wäre so meine Idealvorstellung.
> Also schießt los, ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!


 
Komm doch auch Sonntag 11 Uhr zur Laube.
S-Bahn bis Wennigsen
Wir sammeln dich schon irgendwo ein.


----------



## McNim (17. April 2009)

SXEwarrior schrieb:


> Da ihr euch ja auszukennen scheint ... ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!


 

Hallo SXEwarrior,

komme auch aus Hannover, kann dich ja mal gern mitnehmen, aber nur weil du auch Stevens fährst

- fahre zwar immer ab Wettbergen mit den bike, kann dich aber auch in Wennigsen am Bahnhof abhlolen.
- Trails gibt es viele
- und wenn du, wie bereits angeboten mit den Jungs fährst, krigst du das meiste mit. Sind alle supernett

...würde ja auch gern mal wieder mitfahren, ich kann nur Sonntags nie.

Gruß

Marius


----------



## SXEwarrior (17. April 2009)

Hey,
Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten, die Sonntagsfahrt klingt gut. 
Einziges Manko ist, dass ich derzeit mein Rad noch in Mittelhessen stehen habe. Aber sobald ich das hier habe, komme ich bestimmt drauf zurück!
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Phil81 (17. April 2009)

Jemand Lust morgen Mittag zu fahren? Sonntag geht bei mir leider nicht.


----------



## tweetygogo (17. April 2009)

SXEwarrior schrieb:


> Da ihr euch ja auszukennen scheint schreib ich hier mal ne Frage rein:
> 
> Bin zum Wintersemester nach Hannover gezogen und habs seither nicht mehr aufs Rad geschafft. Alle Befragten meinten bislang, Deister wäre dafür die beste Adresse hier in der Gegend.
> Jetzt verratet mir mal, wie ich am besten von Hannover zum Deister komm (ich dachte per ÖPNV, um nicht das ganze (wenige) Pulver schon aufm Weg ins Gebirge zu verschießen) und von wo es sich dann am meisten lohnt in welche Richtung aufzubrechen. Waldautobahn bergauf, sanfte Trails bergab wäre so meine Idealvorstellung.
> Also schießt los, ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!




Dann sei am Sonntag um 10,30uhr am Bahnhof auf Gleis 1 , und komm mit uns mit!
Sprich uns einfach mal da an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (17. April 2009)

@SXEwarrior

Mit Tweetygogo
solltest du nicht fahren der hat einen ganz schlechten Ruf im Deister und im Süllberg.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## tweetygogo (17. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> @SXEwarrior
> 
> Mit Tweetygogo
> solltest du nicht fahren der hat einen ganz schlechten Ruf im Deister und im Süllberg.
> ...




Das sagen die richtigen, haha lach

Man sollte nicht mit Steinen schmeißen wenn man im Glashaus Wohnt!


----------



## taxifolia (17. April 2009)

ey alder schabbi, hassu krasse probs an asch weil falsche gang gedisst -is jez kriech. 

Apropos kriech- wann kriech ich endlich mein deisterfreun.de-shirt ????Mir ist kalt.

taxi


----------



## firefighter76 (17. April 2009)

mußt du welche von dein scharfen dingern naschen wird dir warm 
hier bei mir wachsen schon so kleine pflänzchen


----------



## heyho (17. April 2009)

@phil: wann willste fahren am Samstag? Osten oder Westen?

Gruß
heyho


----------



## schappi (17. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> funcorner geht klar
> @ roudy : holst du mich ab , und wenn ja wann ? ( wollte gerne früh dort sein um noch paar schnäppchen zu machen  )
> 
> sonntag kann ich wohl nicht. bin am samstag in der ernst-august-passage am feiern . daher werde ich wohl sonntag aussetzen müssen  .
> ...



Wann wollt ihr denn jetzt am Samstag zu Fun Corner?

2 meiner viel Frauen wollen auch nach Hameln, da könnte ich mitfahren und wir könnten uns da treffen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (17. April 2009)

ich bin um 9:30 bei Roudy und wir holen dann Sören ab. um 10:00 macht der Laden auf und die Massen prügeln sich um die leichtesten Latexschläuche und Glitzerstrumpfhosen  da wollen Roudy und Sören natürlich ganz vorne dabei sein.


----------



## schappi (17. April 2009)

dann lasse ich mich auch da absetzen,
Meine Mädels wollen auch ganz früh nach Hameln

See you,
aber Schwulettenstrümfe ala Silversurver werde ich mir nicht kaufen,
ich schaue mal mach Schinkenbeuteln


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (17. April 2009)

Sonntag bin ich dabei. Roudy, wann fährst du von Bredenbeck los, wenn du vor 11 noch den Grenzweg fahren willst? Ist es für mich günstiger, in Lemmie oder in Wennigsen auszusteigen? Können wir uns irgendwo treffen? 
Ich kenn den Grenzweg nämlich immernoch nicht und will ihn endlich kennen lernen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (17. April 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Sonntag bin ich dabei. Roudy, wann fährst du von Bredenbeck los, wenn du vor 11 noch den Grenzweg fahren willst? Ist es für mich günstiger, in Lemmie oder in Wennigsen auszusteigen? Können wir uns irgendwo treffen?
> Ich kenn den Grenzweg nämlich immernoch nicht und will ihn endlich kennen lernen!



hallo samy den sportplatzparkplatz in bredenbeck kennst du doch da könnten wir dich aufsammeln wollte auch von roudy aus starten uhrzeit hab ich ihm ne pm geschickt aber noch keine antwort wird er aber bestimmt noch bescheitgeben
gruß florian


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. April 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> hallo samy den sportplatzparkplatz in bredenbeck kennst du doch da könnten wir dich aufsammeln wollte auch von roudy aus starten uhrzeit hab ich ihm ne pm geschickt aber noch keine antwort wird er aber bestimmt noch bescheitgeben
> gruß florian



Plan wäre 10:00 ab Bredenbeck. Am besten fährst du wie gewohnt bis Wennigsen, dann hoch zur Laube, dort links (entgegengesetzte Richtung zu Annaturm) nach ca. 1 km kommst du an eine Kreuzung [Wöltjebuche] dort starten Grenzweg, Kantweg, Bielstein etc]. Dort sind wir ca. 10:20.

Falls Flo den Grenzweg mit dem neuen 301 noch nicht fahren will, können wir den aber auch ans Ende hängen.


----------



## firefighter76 (17. April 2009)

wie wollen wir den fahren mit FF und Protecktoren oder in tuntenschläuchen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. April 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ey alder schabbi, hassu krasse probs an asch weil falsche gang gedisst -is jez kriech.
> ...



Ich war Zivi, daafich trozdem noch in´Wald. 

Sonntag: Trails = Protektoren, FF muss nicht, kann aber.


----------



## firefighter76 (17. April 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich war Zivi, daafich trozdem noch in´Wald.



ich kann dir was von meinen reservistenklamotten leihen damit darfst du dann wieder

pack ich halt beide helme ein


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. April 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> wie wollen wir den fahren mit FF und Protecktoren oder in tuntenschläuchen





firefighter76 schrieb:


> ich kann dir was von meinen reservistenklamotten leihen damit darfst du dann wieder



Laß´mal. Ich trage lieber Camouflageklamotten von PLATZANGST.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (17. April 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Sonntag: Trails = Protektoren, FF muss nicht, kann aber.



protektoren hätten thomas heute auch nix genützt. 
waren auf probefahrt mit meinem sting (ich auf hardtail) und kurz vor ende des barbiegrabs hat´s ihn tierisch zerlegt. schöne rippenprellung ( lt. springer krankenhaus, wie er mir eben berichtete ) da heftigst auf der seite eingeschlagen. vorderrad war danach auch hin, sodaß wir grab wieder hoch gefahren sind , und auf der abfahrt über jägerallee einen minusrekord in km/h aufgestellt haben. das unsere bremsen nicht gefadet haben war nur unserer bremstechnik zu verdanken 
aber material ist zu ersetzen  hauptsache er ist bald wieder fit . 
(unkraut vergeht nicht  )



firefighter76 schrieb:


> ich kann dir was von meinen reservistenklamotten leihen damit darfst du dann wieder



passt du da noch rein  ?


----------



## firefighter76 (17. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> protektoren hätten thomas heute auch nix genützt.
> waren auf probefahrt mit meinem sting (ich auf hardtail) und kurz vor ende des barbiegrabs hat´s ihn tierisch zerlegt. schöne rippenprellung ( lt. springer krankenhaus, wie er mir eben berichtete ) da heftigst auf der seite eingeschlagen. vorderrad war danach auch hin, sodaß wir grab wieder hoch gefahren sind , und auf der abfahrt über jägerallee einen minusrekord in km/h aufgestellt haben. das unsere bremsen nicht gefadet haben war nur unserer bremstechnik zu verdanken
> aber material ist zu ersetzen  hauptsache er ist bald wieder fit .
> (unkraut vergeht nicht  )
> ...



ja wieder dank winterpokal


----------



## 1Tintin (18. April 2009)

Tach,
würd gern morgen fahren, wer noch?
Phil: wann und wo möchtest du starten?

der Tintin


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. April 2009)

ich hab mir schon ein paar Latschen im Deisterfreun.de Style geordert







jetzt fehlen nur noch die Trikots (hatte schonmal jemand nach deren Verbleib gefragt?? )


----------



## Phil81 (18. April 2009)

heyho schrieb:


> @phil: wann willste fahren am Samstag? Osten oder Westen?
> 
> Gruß
> heyho



Gurke um 12:40 mit der Sbahn los und treffen uns um 13:00 am Waldkater sprich AnnaturmTrails


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. April 2009)

Roudy, Flo: Ok, dann bin ich um 10:20 an der Wöltjebuche!


----------



## Jennfa (18. April 2009)

Geile Farbe Homer !

Kurz nachdem ich mir meine schwarzen gekauft hatte hieß es, dass die hier noch kommen sollen :






Naja irgendwann iss auch genug mit pink .

Grüße Jennfa


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. April 2009)

Jenna, kommt ihr morgen auch?


----------



## Jennfa (18. April 2009)

Ne Johann, passt mir morgen leider doch nicht. Wir sind dann doch heute dabei...hab noch ne Einladung zum brunchen reinbekommen für Sonntag, die kann ich nicht ausschlagen . 
Wünsche allen viel Spaß im Deister dieses Wochenende und beim shoppen in Hameln .

Grüße Jenna


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. April 2009)

ok...dann schlage ich vor Termin und Treffpunkt geringfügig zu verlegen.
Ca. 10 Uhr Bredenbeck/Forsthaus Knigge hoch zur Wöltjebuche (ca. 10:30).
-Grenzweg, Mögebier, Grab oder Barbie, Farn oder Frank und zurück über Grenzweg nach Bredenbeck.

So ungefähr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (18. April 2009)

Guter Vorschlag1
Bin dann um 10:00 Uhr am Forsthaus.
Samy
du kannst auch Lemmie aussteigen und wir fahren zusammen hoch.
ist auch kürzer und schneller als über Wennigsen.
mit welchem Zug kommst du dann?

Ich würde dich am Sportplatz aufpicken.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. April 2009)

ich könnte um 9:55 in Lemmie sein. Oder wird das zu knapp? Sonst um 8:55.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. April 2009)

Wenn du 8:55 in Lemmie bist und mit Schappi nach Bredenbeck fährst, könnten wir doch alle 0,5h vorverlegen.

Einwände?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. April 2009)

Von mir nicht. Dann haben wir auch schön Luft nach hinten.


----------



## schappi (18. April 2009)

Hey Roudy,
Nicht jeder hat kleine Kinder die ihn um 6:00 Uhr aus dem Bett schmeißen.
ich gehe heute Abend auf ein 30 jähriges Klassentreffen.
Das wird mir zu früh!
Wenn Samy 9:55 In Lemmie ist dann sind wir um 10:10 Uhr am Forsthaus.
und um 10:35 an der Wöltjebuche.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. April 2009)

Ok, also 9:55 am Sportplatz in Lemmie.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hey Roudy,
> Nicht jeder hat kleine Kinder die ihn um 6:00 Uhr aus dem Bett schmeißen.
> ich gehe heute Abend auf ein 30 jähriges Klassentreffen.
> Das wird mir zu früh!
> ...



Paßt auch 
6 Uhr bedeutet ausschlafen


----------



## caneloni (18. April 2009)

Wünsche allen morgen viel Spass im Wald.
Bin erst nächste Woche Samstag wieder mit dabei...wer auch?
Gruß,
          Caneloni


----------



## exto (18. April 2009)

Nächst es Wochenende (Sonntag) ist Kami Cup in Barntrup !!!

Ich rühr' hier noch mal die Werbetrommel. Ist ein echt schönes Event.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (18. April 2009)

uhrzeit bei uns bleibt so oder  roudy


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. April 2009)

Schappi: Ich bin um 9:55 am Sportplatz Lemmie. Morgen um 8 guck ich nochmal rein, ob alles beim Alten geblieben ist.
Roudy, euch treffen wir beim Forsthaus?


----------



## taifun (19. April 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ok...dann schlage ich vor Termin und Treffpunkt geringfügig zu verlegen.
> Ca. 10 Uhr Bredenbeck/Forsthaus Knigge hoch zur Wöltjebuche (ca. 10:30).
> -Grenzweg, Mögebier, Grab oder Barbie, Farn oder Frank und zurück über Grenzweg nach Bredenbeck.
> 
> So ungefähr



Na super.....und mein Bike ist nicht einsatzbereit...Lieferprobleme des Schaltauges 
Viel Spaß allen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. April 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> uhrzeit bei uns bleibt so oder  roudy



ja



SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Schappi: Ich bin um 9:55 am Sportplatz Lemmie. Morgen um 8 guck ich nochmal rein, ob alles beim Alten geblieben ist.
> Roudy, euch treffen wir beim Forsthaus?



ja


----------



## firefighter76 (19. April 2009)

ok bis gleich


----------



## schappi (19. April 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Na super.....und mein Bike ist nicht einsatzbereit...Lieferprobleme des Schaltauges
> Viel Spaß allen



Hast du mal bei bike components geschaut ob die ein passendes haben?
Das mit den OE schaltaugen ist immer ein Drame


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (19. April 2009)




----------



## Homer_Simplon (19. April 2009)

Das war ne richtig schicke Tour. ich hab den Grenzweg noch nie so flowig erlebt  hoffentlich macht das nicht übermütig. Gute Besserung an Evil, hoffentlich isses nix langwieriges.


----------



## schappi (19. April 2009)

Gute Besserung an Evel.
meld dich mal wies in Gehrden war.
Hast du schon mal überlegt eine 10er Karte für die Chirurgische Ambulanz in Gehrden zu lösen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (19. April 2009)

Klärt doch die Gemeinde mal auf... !?


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. April 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Klärt doch die Gemeinde mal auf... !?



hast ne pn


----------



## exto (19. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hast ne pn



Warst du heute auch mit? Ich dachte, du wolltest Alk verdunsten  Hab heute Morgen auch erst überlegt, aber dass war mir dann alles zu früh, weil ich mit dem Zug fahren wollte...

@Evel: Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. April 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Warst du heute auch mit? Ich dachte, du wolltest Alk verdunsten  Hab heute Morgen auch erst überlegt, aber dass war mir dann alles zu früh, weil ich mit dem Zug fahren wollte...
> 
> @Evel: Gute Besserung!!!



konnte mir doch die illustre gesellschaft nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## lakekeman (19. April 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Klärt doch die Gemeinde mal auf... !?





hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hast ne pn




Das war ja ne große Gemeinde


----------



## taifun (19. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hast du mal bei bike components geschaut ob die ein passendes haben?
> Das mit den OE schaltaugen ist immer ein Drame



Ja,habe ich.Aber auch die können nicht liefern....warte noch was Thommy mir besorgen kann.

PS:Was habt ihr mit Steffen angestellt??


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. April 2009)

hab´s in der ig deisterfreun.de geschrieben  

schaut dort mal vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (19. April 2009)

ahhh ok danke. Die Beiträge da verpenn ich immer weil sie nicht im Kontrollzentrum stehen


----------



## Jennfa (19. April 2009)

Mensch Evel! 


Schnelle und gute Besserung! Hoffentlich sieht man dich schnell gesund und munter wieder im Wald!

Grüße Jenna


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. April 2009)

@ Evel: Schei$$e - und das jetzt wo es schön ist.
Gute Besserung von hier.

Lass den Kopf nicht hängen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> konnte mir doch die illustre gesellschaft nicht entgehen lassen



Was habt Ihr denn nach der Mittagspause noch unternommen?


----------



## firefighter76 (19. April 2009)

kuchen gegessen, in garten gefahren bischen was gemacht gegrillt und jetzt sofa und pc


----------



## Darkwing Duck (19. April 2009)

Nabend,

hat jemand Lust auf eine Trail-lastige Tour zu sehr "studentischer" Uhrzeit am Dienstag oder Mittwoch? Studentische Uhrzeit soll heißen, ich hab nur morgens Uni und müsste um 18h wieder geduscht in Hannover sein


----------



## stefan64 (19. April 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr denn nach der Mittagspause noch unternommen?



Am Annaturm haben wir Evel getroffen und er hat uns zum Ladies only eingeladen.
Wir sind dann noch mit Sören zum oberen Einstieg vom Farnweg rauf.
Johann und ich haben Schappi dann nach Hause gebracht und sind über Gehrdener und Benther nach Hannover gefahren.
Bei mir waren es 60 km und 1250 hm.
War mal wieder ne sehr spaßige Runde.

Von mir auch nochmal gute Besserung an Evel.


----------



## Evel Knievel (20. April 2009)

tja, so sollte man es wohl nicht machen!
neu gepimptes dh-bike+ geiles wetter+ trockener boden+ leichte selbstüberschätzung+ vollgas= gebrochene schulter!
jetzt kann ich frühestens in 6 wochen wieder von vorne anfangen, mmmmmh!


----------



## Downhillfaller (20. April 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> tja, so sollte man es wohl nicht machen!
> neu gepimptes dh-bike+ geiles wetter+ trockener boden+ leichte selbstüberschätzung+ vollgas= gebrochene schulter!
> jetzt kann ich frühestens in 6 wochen wieder von vorne anfangen, mmmmmh!



Alles Gute, Evil, auch von mir, such Dir ne nette Physiotherapeutin  für die nächsten Wochen aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (20. April 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> tja, so sollte man es wohl nicht machen!
> neu gepimptes dh-bike+ geiles wetter+ trockener boden+ leichte selbstüberschätzung+ vollgas= gebrochene schulter!
> jetzt kann ich frühestens in 6 wochen wieder von vorne anfangen, mmmmmh!



Aber der Sprung war der weiteste von allen, nur die Landung daran musst du noch feilen. Irgendwie hast du auch eine starke Afinität zu Bäumen. Vieleicht solltest du deine Aktivitäten in die Sahara verlegen, da stehen nicht so viele Bäume im Weg.

Überleg dir das mit der maschinenbaulichen Lösung des Bruchs noch einmal du bist viel schneller wieder fit und baust vor allem nicht so viel Muskeln ab.
Gruß

Schappi


----------



## lakekeman (20. April 2009)

Mist Evel, dumm gelaufen, und das auchnoch jetzt wo der Sommer kommt 
Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung, sieh zu dass du so schnell wie möglich wieder fit wirst.


----------



## taxifolia (20. April 2009)

..ach Du Schei..e, was machst Du denn evel !
Da Barbie sich vor gut einem Jahr auch die Schulter gebrochen hat, könnt ihr ja therapeutische Tips austauschen. 
Sechs Wochen ist aber bischen zu kurz zum Ausheilen....

Gute Genesung jedenfalls. 

taxi


----------



## exto (20. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Überleg dir das mit der maschinenbaulichen Lösung des Bruchs noch einmal du bist viel schneller wieder fit und baust vor allem nicht so viel Muskeln ab.



Kann ich nur empfehlen. Wann kriegt man Titan-Teile zum Biken schon mal von der Krankenkasse bezahlt?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. April 2009)

Ich hab noch nen Titannagel abzugeben, wenn Bedarf besteht 

Roudy riding:



Wir müssen mal Fahrfotos machen mit jemandem, der die Kamera auch richtig bedienen kann...


----------



## hülemüll (20. April 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> tja, so sollte man es wohl nicht machen!
> neu gepimptes dh-bike+ geiles wetter+ trockener boden+ leichte selbstüberschätzung+ vollgas= gebrochene schulter!
> jetzt kann ich frühestens in 6 wochen wieder von vorne anfangen, mmmmmh!



@Evel Knievel: das glaube ich dir jetzt nicht!!! wieso habe ich dir nur von meiner schulter erzählt?  
ich ruf dich die tage mal an und geb dir ein paar tolle schultertips!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (20. April 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Kann ich nur empfehlen. Wann kriegt man Titan-Teile zum Biken schon mal von der Krankenkasse bezahlt?



wir sollten alle Titanteile in einem Pool sammeln.

Wenn wir genügend zusammen haben könne wir sie ja gegen einen Titanrahmen eintauschen.


----------



## Jennfa (20. April 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wir müssen mal Fahrfotos machen mit jemandem, der die Kamera auch richtig bedienen kann...



Das ist aber auch gar nicht so einfach, gerade im Wald wo schlechte Lichtbedingungen herrschen. Bei normalen Digicams kann man die Verschlusszeit meist nicht manuell einstellen (so 1/200), aber mit dem Sportprogramm (wenn vorhanden) + Blitz sollte es einigermaßen gehen. Wird wahrscheinlich nicht perfekt, aber ein bisserl schärfer . Wenn mans hinbekommt sind "Mitzieher" auch ganz gut. Verschwommener Hintergrund, scharfer Fahrer! 

Bald hab ich meine Cam wieder, dann wird nächste Woche wieder ein bisserl geübt!

Grüße Jenna


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. April 2009)

Genau, dann lass ich mir das mal zeigen.
Sonntag Deister? 
Oder noch besser: Wie siehts denn eigentlich im Harz aus? Toschi, wer war sonst noch da, so langsam müsste die weiße Pampe doch weg sein, oder?


----------



## taifun (20. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> wir sollten alle Titanteile in einem Pool sammeln.
> 
> Wenn wir genügend zusammen haben könne wir sie ja gegen einen Titanrahmen eintauschen.



Okay...habe Titanplatte von rechter zertrümmerter Schulter und ca. 8 Schrauben dazu....


----------



## _Sync_ (20. April 2009)

Ich kann evtl. noch eine Titanschelle aus Meeresforschungsequipment anbieten.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. April 2009)

Und ich nehm dann den Rahmen!


----------



## Scott-y (20. April 2009)

Aus meinem Fundus kann ich noch eine Platte mit 8 selbstbohrenden Schrauben  für´s linke Handgelenk ( geht auch nur für links) anbieten. Hatte auch erst einen Vorbesitzer. Einige Knieorthesen für Links habe ich auch noch. 
Wie wäre es wenn wir damit mal eine Schaufensterpuppe ausrüstet oder hat einer noch ein Skelett im Keller was er stiften kann?


----------



## Barbie SHG (20. April 2009)

Hallo Evel,
alles gute auch von mir.
Bei mir hat die Geschichte etwas länger gedauert.
Lag aber an der zusätzlichen Ellenbogenverletzung. 
Ich würde die SChulter auf alle Fälle umgehend schrauben lassen.
DAnn kannst Du mit Sicherheit spätestens nach 5 TAgen mit der KG beginnen. Bloß nicht lange warten!!
Wenn der Doc gut ist, kanns mit den 6 Wochen klappen.
(Allerdings noch keine 5 Meter-Sprünge)
Falls Du eine Doc-Empfehlung brauchst schick mir ne PM.

Ich drück Dir die Daumen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## toschi (20. April 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> ...Bald hab ich meine Cam wieder, dann wird nächste Woche wieder ein bisserl geübt!...


Gebt Bescheid wann Ihr fahrt, glaube nächstes Wochenende ist wieder der Deister dran.



SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Genau, dann lass ich mir das mal zeigen.
> Sonntag Deister?
> Oder noch besser: Wie siehts denn eigentlich im Harz aus? Toschi, wer war sonst noch da, so langsam müsste die weiße Pampe doch weg sein, oder?


Nur noch Reste über 700 Meter, sonst ist alles frei und auch recht trocken, wir waren am Sonntag von Goslar über Hahnenklee, Festenburg, Schulenberg und über Sidekum wieder nach Goslar unterwegs und hatten nicht einmal Schnee unter den Reifen, nur auf der Skipiste Bocksberg waren noch einige kleine Schneefelder, bis nächste Woche sind die auch noch weg.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. April 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch gar nicht so einfach, gerade im Wald wo schlechte Lichtbedingungen herrschen. Bei normalen Digicams kann man die Verschlusszeit meist nicht manuell einstellen (so 1/200), aber mit dem Sportprogramm (wenn vorhanden) + Blitz sollte es einigermaßen gehen. Wird wahrscheinlich nicht perfekt, aber ein bisserl schärfer . Wenn mans hinbekommt sind "Mitzieher" auch ganz gut. Verschwommener Hintergrund, scharfer Fahrer!
> 
> Bald hab ich meine Cam wieder, dann wird nächste Woche wieder ein bisserl geübt!
> 
> Grüße Jenna



Photosession wäre mal was, bislang habe ich mich immer für heizen statt knipsen entschieden. Wenn wir es aber ein wenig aufziehen würde ich meine EOS auch mal mit in den Wald bringen. Ein Tele und ein lichtstarken mit fester Brennweite hätte ich dabei. Ein externer Blitz fehlt allerdings.

Bei mir ginge es wenn nur Samstag (egal ob mit oder ohne Foto)

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sync_ (20. April 2009)

Blitz hab ich da. Nur Funkauslöser dafür eben nicht. 

Aber das ist nichts, was man nicht besorgen kann! 

FBs kommen bei Sachen mit Action nicht unbedingt gut und da man meistens eh Blitzen muss damit die Fahrer scharf werden...


----------



## matzinski (20. April 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Genau, dann lass ich mir das mal zeigen.
> Sonntag Deister?
> Oder noch besser: Wie siehts denn eigentlich im Harz aus? Toschi, wer war sonst noch da, so langsam müsste die weiße Pampe doch weg sein, oder?


 Der Harz ist oberhalb 600 Meter immer noch ziemlich ungemütlich. Ein Freund von mir war letzten Samstag am Brocken unterwegs. Ich glaube, da warte ich noch 3 - 4 Wochen.


----------



## Downhillfaller (20. April 2009)

@exto: hier könntest du die Generalprobe für das 24h Rennen in Duisburg machen : http://2much4you.de/inhalt.htm

"Desweiteren wird es dieses Jahr Extrawertungen für *Singlespeeder* und Tandembiker geben! "

DHF


----------



## Bogeyman (20. April 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> [...]Ein Tele und ein lichtstarken mit fester Brennweite hätte ich dabei.[...]


Meine Situation ist fast die selbe  Immer wenn das Kit-Objektiv aufgibt kommt das 50mm 1.8 zum Einsatz. Damit lassen sich dann auch Verschlusszeiten von mind. 1/250 erreichen, darunter wird es auch schon kritisch ausser jemand kann in SloMo springen


----------



## toschi (20. April 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> ...war letzten Samstag am Brocken unterwegs...


Man erlaube mir die Bemerkung das der Harz nicht nur aus dem Brocken besteht. Es reicht wenn die ganzen Rotsocken den Brocken plattreten das müssen die Biker nicht nachmachen. Für MTBler echt uninteressant.
Jeder wie er will, ich brauchs nicht (mehr)

gruss toschi


----------



## Jennfa (20. April 2009)

Mensch kaum iss man mal ein paar Stunden nicht da, iss ja schon wieder richtig was los .
Dieses Wochenende iss erstmal Deister dran, ich denke Harz muss noch 1-2 Wochen warten. Samstag wär mir am liebsten! Dauert ja noch ein bisserl bis zum Wochenende...haben ja noch ein paar Tage zeit zum planen. 
@Toschi: Schön dich mal wieder im Deister zu sehen .
@Johann: Wie siehts bei dir Samstag aus?

Externer Blitz fehlt mir auch . Für scharfe Bilder aus weiterer Entfernung im Wald braucht man die dann schon irgendwann, so muss man sich beim springen schon relativ nah ran stellen. Meine Blitzsynchronzeit beträgt 1/200...schneller geht mit Blitz also net. Reicht aber auch. Ansonsten müsst ihr halt da fahren wo mehr Sonne rein scheint . 

Hey Sync, du hast doch ne noch fettere Cam, die kann doch bestimmt ganz schön was . Und Roudy, du auch ne EOS. Das schreit ja förmlich nach Fotos!

Grüße Jenna


----------



## toschi (20. April 2009)

Bringe auch Samstag was für die Quotenregelung mit


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. April 2009)

oohhhh mein gott  

braucht ihr für die fotosession vllt. noch ne/n maskenbildner/in /kosmetiker/in ?

ein/e landschaftsgärtner/in für die fotowirksame gestaltung der trails wär doch sicher auch nicht verkehrt, oder ?

bestimmt benötigt ihr für das optimale licht auch noch eine/n ausleuchter/in  

reichen denn dafür eigentlich die mitgebrachten akkus, oder soll die stadt zur stromversorgung noch schnell ne leitung verlegen oder einen notstromaggregat aufstellen 

und für den fall der fälle vllt. noch eine/n rettungssanitäter/in , um eventuelle wunden zu versorgen , obwohl das die maske auch mit schminke oder der/die fotograf/in bei der digitalen fotonachbearbeitung ja retuschieren könnte  

hallo  

wollen wir biken oder rumstehen und posen  ?


----------



## Madeba (21. April 2009)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Aus meinem Fundus kann ich noch eine Platte mit 8 selbstbohrenden Schrauben  für´s linke Handgelenk ( *geht auch nur für links*) anbieten.


wieso ? Linksgewinde ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (21. April 2009)

Klar mit den Titanplatten für die Handgelenke ist es wie mit den Padalen.
jede Seite hat ihr eigenes Gewinde.

Bis bald im Wald!
Schappi


----------



## firefighter76 (21. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> oohhhh mein gott
> 
> braucht ihr für die fotosession vllt. noch ne/n maskenbildner/in /kosmetiker/in ?
> 
> ...



rettungssanitäter ham wa schon (marcx)
notstrom kann ich mitbringen ausleuchten auch nur radeln geht erstaml nicht hab mich sonntag noch mal gelegt aufm grenzweg handgelenk gestaucht oder so


----------



## stefan64 (21. April 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> rettungssanitäter ham wa schon (marcx)
> notstrom kann ich mitbringen ausleuchten auch nur radeln geht erstaml nicht hab mich sonntag noch mal gelegt aufm grenzweg handgelenk gestaucht oder so



Wieder dieselbe Stelle mit den schrägen Wurzeln?


----------



## marcx (21. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> oohhhh mein gott
> 
> braucht ihr für die fotosession vllt. noch ne/n maskenbildner/in /kosmetiker/in ?


kenne da eine, wenn ich nett frage... 



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ein/e landschaftsgärtner/in für die fotowirksame gestaltung der trails wär doch sicher auch nicht verkehrt, oder ?


warum sind wir da eigentlich nicht früher drauf gekommen? der bruder von meiner freundin ist GALA, und schaumburg ist ja auch nicht sooo weit vom deister 



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> bestimmt benötigt ihr für das optimale licht auch noch eine/n ausleuchter/in


damit kann ich leider nicht dienen



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> reichen denn dafür eigentlich die mitgebrachten akkus, oder soll die stadt zur stromversorgung noch schnell ne leitung verlegen oder einen notstromaggregat aufstellen


das wäre dann wohl roudys fachgebiet, inklusive energetischer bewertung des moppels 



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> und für den fall der fälle vllt. noch eine/n rettungssanitäter/in , um eventuelle wunden zu versorgen , obwohl das die maske auch mit schminke oder der/die fotograf/in bei der digitalen fotonachbearbeitung ja retuschieren könnte


wie flo bereits sagte: check! 


hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> wollen wir biken oder rumstehen und posen  ?


biken! und wenns gut geht nächste woche sogar einen tag auf gran canaria  (muss ich nurnoch meine freundin von überzeugen)


----------



## Jennfa (21. April 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Bringe auch Samstag was für die Quotenregelung mit



 

@hoerman: zuerst biken und dann posen


----------



## firefighter76 (21. April 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Wieder dieselbe Stelle mit den schrägen Wurzeln?



ne ne andere stelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (21. April 2009)

danke für die wünsche und die tips.
da mein bruch so selten ist, hat der arzt am sonntag noch den chefarzt konsultiert, aber der meinte auch, lieber konventionell ausheilen lassen. der scapula ist sauber gebrochen und wächst mit etwas glück auch sauber wieder zusammen. ich hab auch nich so bock auf op, weil das muß ja auch wieder raus. auch wenns länger dauert, ich komm schon wieder in die gänge.
das größte problem ist, daß ich schon nach 2 tagen fast an langeweile sterbe. zum glück ist meine bike dvd sammlung recht groß.
wir sehen uns demnächst beim spazierengehen.
übrigens hat sich einer 2 stunden nach mir an dem gleichen sprung den fuß zertrümmert. der mußte aber abgeholt werden, war nix mehr mit selber laufen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. April 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> danke für die wünsche und die tips.
> da mein bruch so selten ist, hat der arzt am sonntag noch den chefarzt konsultiert, aber der meinte auch, lieber konventionell ausheilen lassen. der scapula ist sauber gebrochen und wächst mit etwas glück auch sauber wieder zusammen. ich hab auch nich so bock auf op, weil das muß ja auch wieder raus. auch wenns länger dauert, ich komm schon wieder in die gänge.
> das größte problem ist, daß ich schon nach 2 tagen fast an langeweile sterbe. zum glück ist meine bike dvd sammlung recht groß.
> wir sehen uns demnächst beim spazierengehen.
> übrigens hat sich einer 2 stunden nach mir an dem gleichen sprung den fuß zertrümmert. der mußte aber abgeholt werden, war nix mehr mit selber laufen.


 

 nachdem ich tanja deine und die geschichte mit dem fuß erzählt hab, meinte sie nur trocken: " mach so weiter, und du bist der nächste :-( " 



 muß ich mir jetzt gedanken machen ?


----------



## heyho (21. April 2009)

@evel: son mist, gute besserung! Welcher sprung wars?

Gruß
heyho


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. April 2009)

@jennfa: Samstag hab ich meine Autobahnfahrt für den Führerschein. Ich könnte nur Sonntag. Vielleicht findet sich da ja auch noch jemand.

@heyho: Der Sprung ist nur was für Mädchen...


----------



## H/WF-Honk (21. April 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @jennfa: Samstag hab ich meine Autobahnfahrt für den Führerschein. Ich könnte nur Sonntag. Vielleicht findet sich da ja auch noch jemand.



Sonntag wär ich wohl auch dabei. Würde dann in Hannover in die S-Bahn zusteigen.
Hätte ja für n Shooting auch ne digitale Spiegelreflex, nen lichtstarkes Objektiv und nen externen Blitz... Mein Problem ist nur, dass ich a) immer zu faul bin das alles mitzuschleppen und b) ich ja immer hinten fahre und deshalb niemanden mehr fotografieren kann


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. April 2009)

s o n n t a g   ist kami-cup in barntrup !!
 da können die challenge4mtb-fahrer nicht


----------



## H/WF-Honk (21. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> s o n n t a g   ist kami-cup in barntrup !!
> da können die challenge4mtb-fahrer nicht



Viel Erfolg!  Dann ist es im Deister ja nur noch halb so voll, wenn ihr alle am Racen seid...


----------



## taifun (21. April 2009)

Hoerman,wie sieht es aus...? 
Heute abend mit dabei bei uns mit RR ? 
Ab 17:30 Uhr von mir aus Richtung Gehrden


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. April 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Hoerman,wie sieht es aus...?
> Heute abend mit dabei bei uns mit RR ?
> Ab 17:30 Uhr von mir aus Richtung Gehrden


 
schaff ich leider nicht :-( 
 bin noch auf der arbeit (noch)


----------



## _Sync_ (21. April 2009)

Sagt an, wo und wann, dann bring ich meinen Photokram mal mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. April 2009)

Stefan, Sonntag bring ich wahrscheinlich noch Paul mit. Ich hätte nix gegen ein paar Fotos!


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. April 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Samstag wär mir am liebsten! Dauert ja noch ein bisserl bis zum Wochenende...haben ja noch ein paar Tage zeit zum planen.
> 
> 
> Hey Sync, du hast doch ne noch fettere Cam, die kann doch bestimmt ganz schön was . Und Roudy, du auch ne EOS. Das schreit ja förmlich nach Fotos!
> ...






toschi schrieb:


> Bringe auch Samstag was für die Quotenregelung mit



denke der großteil will samstag fahren und nicht sonntag. 
außerdem ist am sonntag im deister überall rotsockenalarm. 
in allen gemeinden um den deister rum , sind aktionen im und um den wald herum geplant. 

von daher ist der samstag schon der bessere tag


----------



## _Sync_ (21. April 2009)

Hm, theopraktisch hab ich an beiden Tagen Zeit, ich klär das mal mit dem Backoffice ab.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. April 2009)

Ich fahre definitiv Samstag.
Wenn, dann eher morgens da ich um 14 Uhr schon geduscht am Auto stehen muss.

By the way.
Ist es machbar, in 3h von Wennigsen nach Rinteln zu radeln?
Bin 2 Tage auf "Dienstreise" und würde die mit dem Rad antreten, wenn es sich lohnt.
Do 6 Uhr zuhause los - Freitag 20 Uhr wieder daheim.

Hat einer von den Schaumburgern Tipps ?


----------



## taifun (21. April 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich fahre definitiv Samstag.
> Wenn, dann eher morgens da ich um 14 Uhr schon geduscht am Auto stehen muss.
> 
> By the way.
> ...



Ist sogar in 2h machbar....! 
Kommt darauf an,welches Rad und Streckenwahl!


----------



## atrailsnail (21. April 2009)

Das hab ich schon mehrfach gemacht und funktioniert so: Du musst rüber in den Süntel (z.B. Bad Münder) und dann rauf zum Süntelturm und von dort auf dem Kamm (eine nette Trailabfahrt gibt´s da) zum Hohenstein. Wenn du wieder ´ne schöne Trailabfahrt willst, musst du kurz vorher links in den Wald und unterhalb des Hohensteins fahren - ansonsten vom Hohenstein relativ steil und schnell und breit runter zur Baxmanns Baude. Dann wieder etwas rauf (Ri. Westen) am Steinbruch vorbei - 500 m Asphalt und wieder links in den Wald bis Rohdental. Dort wieder ca. 500 m auf Straße und auf halber Höhe in den Wald (dann schon Wesergebirge i.e.S.). 
Da kann man noch nicht richtig vernünftig auf dem Kamm lang fahren. Bis zur Schaumburg oder Pagenburg (ganz nach Geschmack) und dann wieder rauf und auf dem Wanderweg auf dem Kamm immer nach Westen. Da kann man eigentlich nix mehr falsch machen. Dann kommst du unterhalb der Steinzeichen in Steinbergen raus und rauscht aus der gigantischen Höhe von ca. 300 Hm runter nach Rinteln (ca. 50m). 

Fahrzeit: *Du* schaffst das in drei Stunden inkl. einer halbstündigen Pause bei der Pagenburg.


----------



## taifun (21. April 2009)

atrailsnail schrieb:


> Dann kommst du unterhalb der Steinzeichen in Steinbergen raus und rauscht aus der gigantischen Höhe von ca. 300 Hm runter nach Rinteln (ca. 50m).
> 
> Fahrzeit: *Du* schaffst das in drei Stunden inkl. einer halbstündigen Pause bei der Pagenburg.



Seit wann sind es von Steinbergen nach Rinteln 50 m ??


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. April 2009)

atrailsnail schrieb:


> Das hab ich schon mehrfach gemacht und funktioniert so: Du musst rüber in den Süntel (z.B. Bad Münder) und dann rauf zum Süntelturm und von dort auf dem Kamm (eine nette Trailabfahrt gibt´s da) zum Hohenstein. Wenn du wieder ´ne schöne Trailabfahrt willst, musst du kurz vorher links in den Wald und unterhalb des Hohensteins fahren - ansonsten vom Hohenstein relativ steil und schnell und breit runter zur Baxmanns Baude. Dann wieder etwas rauf (Ri. Westen) am Steinbruch vorbei - 500 m Asphalt und wieder links in den Wald bis Rohdental. Dort wieder ca. 500 m auf Straße und auf halber Höhe in den Wald (dann schon Wesergebirge i.e.S.).
> Da kann man noch nicht richtig vernünftig auf dem Kamm lang fahren. Bis zur Schaumburg oder Pagenburg (ganz nach Geschmack) und dann wieder rauf und auf dem Wanderweg auf dem Kamm immer nach Westen. Da kann man eigentlich nix mehr falsch machen. Dann kommst du unterhalb der Steinzeichen in Steinbergen raus und rauscht aus der gigantischen Höhe von ca. 300 Hm runter nach Rinteln (ca. 50m).
> 
> Fahrzeit: *Du* schaffst das in drei Stunden inkl. einer halbstündigen Pause bei der Pagenburg.



Great - das ging schnell. Jetzt noch Gepäck reduzieren (Anzug und Fotogepäck fliegen raus).
Pausen sind nicht geplant, wenn ich aber zeitig da bin, fahre ich noch 2-3 Schleifen. Mein Termin ist erst um 10, da kann ich noch duschen und frühstücken.



taifun schrieb:


> Seit wann sind es von Steinbergen nach Rinteln 50 m ??



Sicher Höhenmeter.


----------



## atrailsnail (21. April 2009)

Rinteln liegt auf ca. 50m ü.N.N., nicht 50m von Steinbergen entfernt, sorry. 

Obwohl: Bei dem irren Höhenunterschied kommt man geradezu in einen Geschwindigkeitsrausch und das Gefühl für Entfernungen verschwimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (21. April 2009)

du kannst auch von Bad Münder rüber zum Süntel, den rechts liegen lassen und dann auf Strasse bis Hess.Oldendorf und dann den Weserradweg nehmen. Ist etwas trailarm  aber kannst dich nicht verfahren


----------



## atrailsnail (21. April 2009)

To late. Korrigiere: Too late. 

Wenn du noch Zeit hast, fÃ¤hrst du nach Ãberquerung der B283 nicht einfach auf StraÃe nach Rinteln, sondern hÃ¤lst dich gleich rechts und fÃ¤hrst in den Wald. Da geht es noch mal richtig hoch und teilweise sogar auf Trails. Wenn du richtig viel Zeit hast, fÃ¤hrst du dann noch hoch zur Luhdener Klippe heiÃt das glaub ich (ist ausgeschildert). Das macht dicke Beine und bergab kannst du mÃ¤chtig SpÃ¤ne machen und SpaÃ haben. 

Wann willst du fahren? Samstag? Hab ich da schon was vor?  â Think â Ich befÃ¼rchte ja. Schade, wÃ¤r ein schÃ¶ner Ausflug.


----------



## Downhillfaller (21. April 2009)

ist das nicht die B238, ich war doch erst heute in RI


----------



## atrailsnail (21. April 2009)

Ich meinte doch B238. Da war wohl zu viel Restalkohol in meinem Erdinger.


----------



## chris2305 (22. April 2009)

Der Weg ist top beschrieben und sollte für dich wirklich locker fahrbar sein, auch die beiden trails sind locker fahrbar.
Zum Süntelturm musst du aber nicht zwingend hoch wenn du das einsparen möchtest, fährts du halt direkt Richtung Hohenstein.
Rückweg: Hinter der Pagenburg geht auch ein netter Trail zum Hauptweg zurück.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. April 2009)

atrailsnail schrieb:


> ...Wann willst du fahren? Samstag? Hab ich da schon was vor?  Think  Ich befürchte ja. Schade, wär ein schöner Ausflug.


 
Start ist Donnerstag morgen um 6 Uhr  (wenn es nicht regnet).
Bei Regen fahre ich mit dem Auto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (22. April 2009)

atrailsnail schrieb:


> ... musst du kurz vorher links in den Wald und unterhalb des Hohensteins fahren...


mit dem HT, morgens auf den feuchten Steinen, auf unbekannten Wegen, *allein* ? Ob das 'ne gute Idee ist ?


----------



## Scott-y (22. April 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Wieder dieselbe Stelle mit den schrägen Wurzeln?



An der Stelle blockieren auchimmer meine Bremsen und ich muß das Bike rüber tragen. Danach will´s wieder. Komisch


----------



## exto (22. April 2009)

Scott-y schrieb:


> An der Stelle blockieren auchimmer meine Bremsen und ich muß das Bike rüber tragen. Danach will´s wieder. Komisch



Wie heißt es so schön? Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit! Leicht machen, Finger von den Bremsen, Einatmen und drüber...


----------



## Phil81 (22. April 2009)

Einfach drüber Schreddern 

Könnte ja echt Stressig werden am Sonntag Ist aber wohl nicht zu ändern. Da ich Dienstlich an Hannover gefesselt bin und nicht weg kann.


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. April 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Wie heißt es so schön? Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit! Leicht machen, Finger von den Bremsen, Einatmen und drüber...


 
und  gaaaaaaaanz  viel federweg *gfg*


----------



## Hitzi (22. April 2009)

_Sync_ schrieb:


> Sagt an, wo und wann, dann bring ich meinen Photokram mal mit...



Ich kann mein Fotokrams auch mal mitbringen..... 

Edit: Hat jemand noch einen Damensattel für MTB über? Jetzt nicht auf Shops verweisen....


----------



## Evel Knievel (23. April 2009)

puuuh, is mir langweilig!!!


----------



## DAMDAM (23. April 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Ich kann mein Fotokrams auch mal mitbringen.....
> 
> Edit: Hat jemand noch einen Damensattel für MTB über? Jetzt nicht auf Shops verweisen....



Ja habe einen! Einen Terry Air Cell Gel für Damen! Bei Interesse gerne PN am mich.

Gruß Christian


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. April 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> puuuh, is mir langweilig!!!



hab nächste woche urlaub  
von mir aus kann´s losgehen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. April 2009)

Hoerman und Evil: Freitag, am 1. Mai, kann ich helfen. Wenns dann schon fertig ist, nicht so schlimm 

Und Sonntag: Phil, Stefan, West oder Ost?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neartheabyss (23. April 2009)

hi evil dir ist langweilig,  kein problem ich muß arbeiten und suche einen gestandenen mann der saugt und putz


----------



## stefan64 (23. April 2009)

Neartheabyss schrieb:


> hi evil dir ist langweilig,  kein problem ich muß arbeiten und suche einen gestandenen mann der saugt und putz



Mit einem Arm sollte das doch gehen.
Putzt du auch in Hannover?


----------



## _Sync_ (23. April 2009)

Sonntag hab ich jetzt keine Zeit mehr, sorry Johann.


----------



## firefighter76 (23. April 2009)

mir ist auch langweilig (ich putze nicht) hab heute ne gibsschiene bekommen :kotz: und bin nächste woche auch noch raus mal sehen wie lang das dauert ich will biken


----------



## taifun (23. April 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> mir ist auch langweilig (ich putze nicht) hab heute ne gibsschiene bekommen :kotz: und bin nächste woche auch noch raus mal sehen wie lang das dauert ich will biken



Na,super...wird ja hier Invalidenthread... was hast du den nun?


----------



## firefighter76 (23. April 2009)

irgendwas im handgelenk unterarmknochen bereich kaputt gegangen, beim röntgen konnte man nichts sehen. mal sehen wie es nächste woche ist muß dienstag noch mal zum doc wenns nicht besser ist nen ct und oder mrt


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. April 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> mir ist auch langweilig (ich putze nicht) hab heute ne gibsschiene bekommen :kotz: und bin nächste woche auch noch raus mal sehen wie lang das dauert ich will biken



mann, mann , mann  

bist du sicher, das du die richtige sportart gewählt hast  ?

nach jeder 2.tour bist du ja verletzt. 
letztes mal der finger, jetzt die hand  
was sagt deine freundin eigentlich dazu. noch nicht das wort zum sonntag bekommen ?  

werd wieder fit, und dann geht´s weiter


----------



## _Sync_ (23. April 2009)

Ich glaube wir sollten mal wieder Frost bestellen, im Winter gabs deutlich weniger Unfälle... Irgendwie.


----------



## taifun (23. April 2009)

_Sync_ schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir sollten mal wieder Frost bestellen, im Winter gabs deutlich weniger Unfälle... Irgendwie.



Da fahren auch nicht alle...nicht wahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (23. April 2009)

_Sync_ schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir sollten mal wieder Frost bestellen, im Winter gabs deutlich weniger Unfälle... Irgendwie.



genau auf der rolle im keller dafällt man höchstens vor erschöpfung runter oder fahrt gegen ne wand wens hinterrad nicht festgenug war


----------



## firefighter76 (23. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> mann, mann , mann
> 
> bist du sicher, das du die richtige sportart gewählt hast  ?
> 
> ...



och so schlimm ist ja nu nicht war die letzten 2 jahre ohne große verletzungen unterwegs
meine freundin meinte ich soll mir noch so nen vollschutz hohlen  sonst meckert sie immer wenn ich geld fürs radeln ausgebe 
ach und nen gebissschutz will se mir noch machen damit wenigstens die zähne heile bleiben (wer noch interesse hat bescheit sagen)
wenn ich so weiter crashe verkauft sie bestimmt meine bikes heimlich


----------



## schappi (24. April 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Da fahren auch nicht alle...nicht wahr



Genau;
im Winter sind nur die Harten im Garten!

Irgendwie sollten wir so eine Art, wie heißt das Neudeutsch?: Ah ja! Assementcenter für die Deisterfreun.de machen.
Jeder neu Mitfahrer wird auf Verletzungsresistenz geprüft:
mein Vorschlag:
ein Schlag mit den Basballschläger auf jede Schulter und dann noch kopfüber den großen Drop im Dropland runterschmeißen.
Wer danach nur blaue Flecken hat ist genügend verletzungsresistent und darf mitfahren. Dann haben wir Hoffnung, daß Der oder die Neu mehr als eine viertel Saison übersteht.
Das sollten wir mal beim Stammtisch diskutieren:

Exto
kannst du Evel abholen und mitnehmen der kann ja nur mit dem linken Arm nicht fahren und sein Zivi hat heute abend Ausgang.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (24. April 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> och so schlimm ist ja nu nicht war die letzten 2 jahre ohne große verletzungen unterwegs
> meine freundin meinte ich soll mir noch so nen vollschutz hohlen  sonst meckert sie immer wenn ich geld fürs radeln ausgebe
> ach und nen gebissschutz will se mir noch machen damit wenigstens die zähne heile bleiben (wer noch interesse hat bescheit sagen)
> wenn ich so weiter crashe verkauft sie bestimmt meine bikes heimlich



Ne das mit dem Gebissschutz ist damit du dir nicht die Zungenspitze abbeißt.
Überleg mal aus ihrer Sicht:
du brichst dir beide Arme und die Zungenspitze beißt du dir auch noch ab!
Katastrophe!!!


----------



## taifun (24. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Exto
> kannst du Evel abholen und mitnehmen der kann ja nur mit dem linken Arm nicht fahren und sein Zivi hat heute abend Ausgang.
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi



könnt mich dann von Bredenbeck aufgabeln...??? Müßt hier eh durch!


----------



## Phil81 (24. April 2009)

Gibts in dem Schuppen da heute akurate Speisen? Wollte vorher noch fix den Schwucken ausfahren und danach habe ich immer so einen hunger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (24. April 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Bringe auch Samstag was für die Quotenregelung mit


Zitiere mich mal selbst um das WE abzuklopfen, wie siehts jetzt aus, würde Ostdeister vorziehen, 10.30 Uhr am *Waldkater* (Moorkater war mal nen düsterer Musischuppen in GF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) . Wer ist noch da?

Gruss toschi


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. April 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Zitiere mich mal selbst um das WE abzuklopfen, wie siehts jetzt aus, würde Ostdeister vorziehen, 10.30 Uhr am Moorkater. Wer ist noch da?
> 
> Gruss toschi


 

 waldkater toschi ,  w a l d k a t e r !!! 

 da ich von der anderen seite komme, werde ich euch oben treffen


----------



## Jennfa (24. April 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> MoorkaterGruss toschi



Ich schmeiß mich weg ! Passt aber auch irgendwie. Wenns viel regnet siehts da schon irgendwie nach Moor aus .



Phil81 schrieb:


> Gibts in dem Schuppen da heute akurate Speisen? Wollte vorher noch fix den Schwucken ausfahren und danach habe ich immer so einen hunger



Wollt ich auch noch fragen.

Samstag 10:30! Canneloni, biste auch dabei?

Grüße Jenna


----------



## lakekeman (24. April 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> 10.30 Uhr am Moorkater. Wer ist noch da?


Ich bin da


----------



## exto (24. April 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> könnt mich dann von Bredenbeck aufgabeln...??? Müßt hier eh durch!



Das wird schwierig, denn der Platz in meinem Vehikel ist begrenzt. Ich komme nämlich gleich direkt von der Arbeit und da bin ich heute morgen mit dem Fahrrad hingefahren, wenn ihr versteht, was ich meine...


----------



## Phil81 (24. April 2009)

Einfach einen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hinterspannen.


----------



## firefighter76 (24. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ne das mit dem Gebissschutz ist damit du dir nicht die Zungenspitze abbeißt.
> Überleg mal aus ihrer Sicht:
> du brichst dir beide Arme und die Zungenspitze beißt du dir auch noch ab!
> Katastrophe!!!



an was du wieder denkst 
das mit der zunge ist ein positiver nebenefekt geht aber mehr um die zähne da man die ja auch mal aufeinander schlägt bei nem sprung oder wenn man mal ne verkackte landung hat 
auserdem ist so ein neues esszimmer teuer auch wenn ich das günstiger bekomme


----------



## schappi (24. April 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Gibts in dem Schuppen da heute akurate Speisen? Wollte vorher noch fix den Schwucken ausfahren und danach habe ich immer so einen hunger



Ja gibt es gut und deftig

Hier die Bilder von Evels Sprung letzten Sonntag
Hier das Maßnehmen




Hier der Sprung:


----------



## taifun (24. April 2009)

Gutes Foto,aber gibts auch eines von der Landung??


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. April 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Gutes Foto,aber gibts auch eines von der Landung??



spring du da drüber, dann steh ich daneben und mach fotos wenn du landest 

versprochen 

p.s. soll ich auch dann noch weiter fotografieren, wenn du nach 3 min immer noch schreist  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (24. April 2009)

Auf dem Bild kann man auch nicht erahnen das man exakt nach der Landung nach links abbiegen muss. Sonst gehts einem wie Evel


----------



## _Sync_ (24. April 2009)

schappi, immer draufhalten, egal was kommt!


----------



## schappi (24. April 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild kann man auch nicht erahnen das man exakt nach der Landung nach links abbiegen muss. Sonst gehts einem wie Evel



Das Problem war nur:
Mit dem Vorderrad in der Luft ist schlecht lenken! und bei einer Geschwindigkeit von 12-15m/s ist man nach einer Sekunde schon zu weit.
Aber Details kann er heute abend ja selber zum Besten geben


----------



## Phil81 (24. April 2009)

Man darf gespannt sein. 

Da sich mein Liefertermin fürs 901 mal wieder verschiebt... Werde ich "leider" bei solchen Stunts auch weiterhin passen müssen 

So langsam komme ich an den Punkt wo es mir wurscht ist ob die Kiste überhaupt noch kommt. Ich glaube ich verticke die Parts die hier rum liegen und kauf mir nen schönen Fixie rahmen. Und im Gelände fahr ich halt weiter das bestehende Baumarkt Rad.


----------



## schappi (24. April 2009)

Hol dir doch das Torque FRX 9.0, das ist sofort verfügbar.


----------



## taifun (24. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> p.s. soll ich auch dann noch weiter fotografieren, wenn du nach 3 min immer noch schreist  ?



Ich schreie nicht... frag mal Evel....falle nur in Koma nach einer Weile

PS: Außerdem war es Ironie!


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. April 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> PS: Außerdem war es Ironie!



dito


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. April 2009)

Phil, wie siehts Sonntag aus? Wann kannst du wo sein? Lieber Ost oder lieber West?


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. April 2009)

ich bin raus für heute. 
braucht auf mich an der laube nicht warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (25. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich bin raus für heute


Körner für morgen sparen ? 
Wie siehts aus mit Fahrgemeinschaft ?
Wir könnten wegen Parkplatzmangel ja auch direkt mit dem Bike hinfahren... sind nur rd. 45km


----------



## heyho (25. April 2009)

@Samy, Phil: Wann und wo trefft ihr euch morgen? Ich tät mich auch mal wieder anschliessen.

Gruß
heyho


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. April 2009)

atrailsnail schrieb:


> Das hab ich schon mehrfach gemacht und funktioniert so: Du musst rüber in den Süntel (z.B. Bad Münder) und dann rauf zum Süntelturm und von dort auf dem Kamm (eine nette Trailabfahrt gibt´s da) zum Hohenstein. Wenn du wieder ´ne schöne Trailabfahrt willst, musst du kurz vorher links in den Wald und unterhalb des Hohensteins fahren - ansonsten vom Hohenstein relativ steil und schnell und breit runter zur Baxmanns Baude. Dann wieder etwas rauf (Ri. Westen) am Steinbruch vorbei - 500 m Asphalt und wieder links in den Wald bis Rohdental. Dort wieder ca. 500 m auf Straße und auf halber Höhe in den Wald (dann schon Wesergebirge i.e.S.).
> Da kann man noch nicht richtig vernünftig auf dem Kamm lang fahren. Bis zur Schaumburg oder Pagenburg (ganz nach Geschmack) und dann wieder rauf und auf dem Wanderweg auf dem Kamm immer nach Westen. Da kann man eigentlich nix mehr falsch machen. Dann kommst du unterhalb der Steinzeichen in Steinbergen raus und rauscht aus der gigantischen Höhe von ca. 300 Hm runter nach Rinteln (ca. 50m).
> 
> Fahrzeit: *Du* schaffst das in drei Stunden inkl. einer halbstündigen Pause bei der Pagenburg.





Madeba schrieb:


> mit dem HT, morgens auf den feuchten Steinen, auf unbekannten Wegen, *allein* ? Ob das 'ne gute Idee ist ?



So, ich bin zurück. Einige Hinweis hätte ich ernster nehmen müssen 
Fahrzeit hin 3:20 zurück 2:55 mit je 55Km und 1100Hm. Morgens um 6 starten mit viel Gepäck ist aber wohl nicht mein Ding. Bis zum Süntelturm lief alles glatt, auf dem Weg zum Hohenstein fehlten einige Hinweisschilder. Den Hinweis mit den nassen Steinen habe ich erst mittendrin verstanden (ging aber gut und war ein Highlight der Tour).
Vom Hohenstein zu Baxmanns Baude habe ich den Steintreppenweg genommen. Das erste Drittel war sogar mit Starrgabel fahrbar, der Rest nicht.
Das ist aber die Art von Treppe, die ich fürs Enduro gesucht habe.
Ab Paschenburg bin ich über die Dörfer und dann B83 gefahren. Zurück dann aber komplett durch den Wald.
Da wir eine Stunde überzogen haben, kam ich erst nach Sonnenuntergang zu hause an.

Auf jeden Fall gucke ich mir den Süntel und das Wesergebirge sicher noch öfter an. Die Tour war voller Eindrücke und hat mächtig Spaß gemacht, wenn man dann noch bedenkt, dass es eine Dienstreise war für die es sogar gutes Geld & Überstunden gibt wird das Grinsen noch breiter.


----------



## LocoFanatic (25. April 2009)

moin zusammen, fährt jemand am Sonntag Deister?
Soll zwar Deister-Tag sein, aber man könnte ja die bekannten Ballungspunkte umfahren...
Ich war letztes Jahr beim Deister-Kreisel 3 dabei, fahre gerne eben solche Touren und bei dem Wetter würde ich ja doch wieder rauf aufs Rad.
War gerade eben 2h fahren, Richtung Völksen rüber, rechte Seite Grabweg und Farnweg, NICHTS war los, nur super Wetter und heftig Spaß.
Also meldet euch oder schreibt was, wenn es schon Verabredungen gibt, wo ich mich ranhängen könnte. Ich starte in Springe am Bahnhof, kann aber überall hinkommen, solange es nicht gerade Nienstedt oder noch weiter westlich ist.
Grüße
Charles


----------



## _Sync_ (25. April 2009)

Sind zwar nicht alle, aber das ist erstmal die Auswahl an Bildern von Heute...


----------



## H/WF-Honk (25. April 2009)

heyho schrieb:


> @Samy, Phil: Wann und wo trefft ihr euch morgen? Ich tät mich auch mal wieder anschliessen.
> 
> Gruß
> heyho



Ich würde auch gerne dazustoßen. Werde so gg. 10 Uhr in Hannover starten und über BB & GB hinfahren.

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (25. April 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...Den Hinweis mit den nassen Steinen habe ich erst mittendrin verstanden (ging aber gut und war ein Highlight der Tour)...


ich meinte eigentlich den Klippenweg am Hohenstein, nicht unbedingt den in der Nähe des Süntelturmes, der geht auch bei Schnee 



roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...Auf jeden Fall gucke ich mir den Süntel und das Wesergebirge sicher noch öfter an...


wenn Du mir versprichst, wegen Deines Trainigszustandes dann auch wieder mit kompletten Reisegepäck unterwegs zu sein , zeige ich Dir gerne jeden kleinen Winkel im Süntel


----------



## Jennfa (25. April 2009)

Ohhh Bilder !
Das war doch mal wieder geil heute! Danke an Sync für die Pics. Farben und Schärfe sind der Hammer! Da legen wir die Tage mal ne extra session hin . Freu mich schon! War ja auch ne ganz schöne Schlepperei mit deiner Ausrüstung, Hut ab!
Heute war ja auch ne total sympatische weibliche Liteville Unterstützung dabei. Ich hoffe Ute sehe ich jetzt öfters im Deister . Die hat Power in den Beinen die Frau ...das motiviert! G1 lässt grüßen ! Werde mir für den Sommer denke ich mal die neuen Alberts draufziehen, die sollten nen tick besser rollen.

Grüße Jenna


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. April 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> Körner für morgen sparen ?
> Wie siehts aus mit Fahrgemeinschaft ?
> Wir könnten wegen Parkplatzmangel ja auch direkt mit dem Bike hinfahren... sind nur rd. 45km



nee,  dicken kopp von gestern 

fahrgemeinschaft geht leider nicht. fahre morgen mit mirka und tanja 
nach barntrup.

bis morgen


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. April 2009)

ich würde morgen auch gern fahren. im westen isses vlt. nicht so voll wie um den annaturm rum.


----------



## Downhillfaller (25. April 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> So, ich bin zurück. Einige Hinweis hätte ich ernster nehmen müssen
> Fahrzeit hin 3:20 zurück 2:55 mit je 55Km und 1100Hm. Morgens um 6 starten mit viel Gepäck ist aber wohl nicht mein Ding. Bis zum Süntelturm lief alles glatt, auf dem Weg zum Hohenstein fehlten einige Hinweisschilder. Den Hinweis mit den nassen Steinen habe ich erst mittendrin verstanden (ging aber gut und war ein Highlight der Tour).
> Vom Hohenstein zu Baxmanns Baude habe ich den Steintreppenweg genommen. Das erste Drittel war sogar mit Starrgabel fahrbar, der Rest nicht.
> Das ist aber die Art von Treppe, die ich fürs Enduro gesucht habe.
> ...



Den Wesercross von Porta bin ich letztes Jahr mit Thomas gefahren, oder schon 2 mal (?) ich weiß nicht genau  Super  bis auf die heftigen Margenprobleme :kotz: 

Ist schon ne klasse Tour, dieses Jahr wird er dann noch durch den Süntel erweitert  Wir testen immer mal neue Gegenden wie Süntel,Teutoburger, Bückeberge und das Wesergebirge und den Harz nicht zu vergessen.
Aber ihr Deisteranwohner traut euch ja kaum mal in einen anderen Wald 
wo ihr euch nicht auskennt 

Viel Spaß morgen, ich sitz auf ner Konfirmation fest 

DHF


----------



## LocoFanatic (26. April 2009)

für alle Interessierten: 12.30 an der Laube, 2-3 hrs ein bisschen Spaß haben bei schönstem Wetter : )
Wer noch mitkommen will, bitte kurz rückmelden, dann können wir noch warten, wenn sich jemand verspätet.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. April 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> ich meinte eigentlich den Klippenweg am Hohenstein, nicht unbedingt den in der Nähe des Süntelturmes, der geht auch bei Schnee
> 
> 
> wenn Du mir versprichst, wegen Deines Trainigszustandes dann auch wieder mit kompletten Reisegepäck unterwegs zu sein , zeige ich Dir gerne jeden kleinen Winkel im Süntel





Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Den Wesercross von Porta bin ich letztes Jahr mit Thomas gefahren, oder schon 2 mal (?) ich weiß nicht genau  Super  bis auf die heftigen Margenprobleme :kotz:
> 
> Ist schon ne klasse Tour, dieses Jahr wird er dann noch durch den Süntel erweitert  Wir testen immer mal neue Gegenden wie Süntel,Teutoburger, Bückeberge und das Wesergebirge und den Harz nicht zu vergessen.
> Aber ihr Deisteranwohner traut euch ja kaum mal in einen anderen Wald
> ...



ok, Ihr hattet Recht. Die Angst am Deisterrand von der Scheibe zu fallen war/ist unbegründet.
Gern werde ich mir den Süntel zeigen lassen, gern auch nochmal mit der Bahn nach Rinteln o.ä. und dann lang zurück.

Am zweiten Mai WE hätte ich Zeit für sowas. Ggf. Samstag Trails heizen und Sonntag Süntel pur.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. April 2009)

Ich finde für diesen "besonderen" tag ist nicht mehr los als sonst bei schönem Wetter. Am Annaturm war es sogar noch leerer als letztes we. Viele Grüße  von der (leeren) Laube.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. April 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich finde für diesen "besonderen" tag ist nicht mehr los als sonst bei schönem Wetter. Am Annaturm war es sogar noch leerer als letztes we. Viele Grüße  von der (leeren) Laube.



Stehts du da mit dem Blackberry?
Ich hätte erwartet, dass es voll ist. Hier bei uns sind Leute mit Reisebussen angekarrt worden.
Vielleicht haben die es aber gar nicht bis oben geschafft.


----------



## firefighter76 (26. April 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Stehts du da mit dem Blackberry?
> Ich hätte erwartet, dass es voll ist. Hier bei uns sind Leute mit Reisebussen angekarrt worden.
> Vielleicht haben die es aber gar nicht bis oben geschafft.



haha nicht bis oben geschafft  mangels ga1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. April 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Stehts du da mit dem Blackberry?
> Ich hätte erwartet, dass es voll ist. Hier bei uns sind Leute mit Reisebussen angekarrt worden.
> Vielleicht haben die es aber gar nicht bis oben geschafft.


Ich hab jetzt nen Ei fon. Sehr praktisch wenn jemand in letzter Sekunde ab- oder zusagt. Für Reiseberichte und livereporte von den neusten verletzungen auf dem trail. 
Du könntest,noch fahrend, deine trainingsverwaltung aktualisieren


----------



## marcx (26. April 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nen Ei fon. Sehr praktisch wenn jemand in letzter Sekunde ab- oder zusagt. Für Reiseberichte und livereporte von den neusten verletzungen auf dem trail.
> Du könntest,noch fahrend, deine trainingsverwaltung aktualisieren


Und warum haben dann deine Posts keine Beweisbilder von der leeren Laube?


----------



## Phil81 (26. April 2009)

Leerer geht es auf einem Sonntag im Deister schon fast nicht mehr.

Selbst Biker waren wenige unterwegs.
Dieser Tag sollte das ganze jahr über sein gefällt mir 

Achja und kein Tag ohne Krankenwagen am Dropland. Heute hat sich einer das Schlüsselbein wohl zerkloppt.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. April 2009)

marcx schrieb:


> Und warum haben dann deine Posts keine Beweisbilder von der leeren Laube?



Ich übe noch das Handling


----------



## toschi (26. April 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Leerer geht es auf einem Sonntag im Deister schon fast nicht mehr.
> 
> Selbst Biker waren wenige unterwegs.
> Dieser Tag sollte das ganze jahr über sein gefällt mir ...


Die waren alle im Harz, ich hab sie gesehen .

War ne gaile Runde heute, wann sehe ich Euch da mal? 

Gruss toschi


----------



## Phil81 (26. April 2009)

Nächste Woche am Magdeburger weg?


----------



## Jennfa (26. April 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche am Magdeburger weg?



 Ich hab mir heute schon mal ein paar Bilder vom Magdeburger reingezogen! Der Harz kann kommen...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. April 2009)

Bin dabei. 

Gleich um 20:15 kommt auf NDR was über den Deister. Mal sehen...


----------



## Phil81 (26. April 2009)

Johan und ich haben heute mal drüber geschnackt Sonntag in den Harz zu gurken. Geplannt ist die etwas technischeren trails anzusteuern.

Würde deshalb ich gerne die Gruppe auch möglichst klein halten um z.B. am Magdeburger auch etwas rum probieren zu können.

Da start und ziel verschieden sein werden erfolgt die Anreise per WET.
HM schätze ich mal so auf 1300 - 2000 je nach dem. KM keine Ahnung. Zaubere gerade was auf der Karte zusammen  Wenn der Onkel von der KVG gnädig ist wirds auch etwas weniger HM geben. Aber ich rechne nicht damit da man ja immer noch im Harz ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. April 2009)

Phil, welche Größe haben deine RazeFaze Schoner? L? Hast du die DH oder die FR?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. April 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Phil, welche Größe haben deine RazeFaze Schoner? L? Hast du die DH oder die FR?



Samy "L" wird dir auf Dauer zu klein. Ich denke, das auch Phil "XL" hat.
Ich habe "L" und denke "XL wäre besser gewesen.
Hoerman und Firefighter tragen bei "L" und erreiche die 1,90 m nicht.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. April 2009)

Alles klar, danke!


----------



## firefighter76 (26. April 2009)

mußt du mal probieren wie die bei dir sitzen decken bei mir alles vom schuh oberhalb her ab könnten ein paar cm kürzer sein oder flache schuhe hab ja aber auch nicht so lange beine wie du schützen aber spitze wie man letzte woche gesehen hat ohne hätte ich mich warscheinlich richtig geschrottet 

so bis demnächst wenns gelenk wieder io ist


----------



## Phil81 (26. April 2009)

Weiß leider nicht welche grösse ich habe, da die Schilder rausgetrennt sind.

Glaube aber Beine L Arme M  habe die Rally FR. Bin ja nur so nen Hering. Mit Wanderschuhen ist das Bein aber Komplett dicht.

Die DH sind viel zu warm da die Wade geschlossen ist.


----------



## atrailsnail (26. April 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> So, ich bin zurück. Einige Hinweis hätte ich ernster nehmen müssen
> Fahrzeit hin 3:20 zurück 2:55 mit je 55Km und 1100Hm.



Ich habe den Beitrag erst gerade gelesen und freu mich natürlich, dass es dir Spaß gemacht hat. Wie kommen die unterschiedlichen Fahrzeiten zustande? Uhrzeit? Frühstück? Gegenwind? Motivation?

Übrigens: Nachdem ich diese Strecke einige Male gefahren bin und die zahlreichen Steinbrüche gesehen habe, ist mir das Anliegen der Bürgerinitiative "Rettet das Wesergebirge" klar geworden. Einige Löcher hat es schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (26. April 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Johan und ich haben heute mal drüber geschnackt Sonntag in den Harz zu gurken. ...


Wir sind heut ab Ilsenburg gestartet, gelben Brink (Verdeckte Ilse) hoch auf Schotter bis Glashüttenweg, dann Glashüttenweg bis Pfarrstieg, runter bis Schierke, hoch zum Campingplatz, runter am Ferienpark Brockenblick bis zur Bode, dann Exzellenzweg und Sandbrinkstraße (Schotter/Trail) bis Eckersprung, runter mit Seitenwechsel auf Pionierweg, Trail bis Bad Harzburg, hoch im Kahlen Tal bis Köhlerstelle und Rabenklippe, Kaffepause mit lecker Kuchen, Trail runter ins Eckertal, rauf auf Trail im Maizental und über Froschfelsen Trail wieder runter ins Ilsetal.

mittlere Brockenumrundung, 60km/1600Hm/5,5 Std. mit Pause  


Nächstes WE können wir wieder fahren, sag mal Deinen gedachten Start- und Zielpunkt.


----------



## heyho (27. April 2009)

@phil, toschi: Nächstes WE im Harz wär ich auch dabei. Verblockt klingt gut 

Gruß
heyho


----------



## Phil81 (27. April 2009)

Toschi ist der Pionierweg mit Eckerquerung trocken oder ne Schlammwüste?

Start ist Harzburg 
Ziel Ilsenburg oder Wernigerode je nach dem wie gut wir an dem Tag drauf sind. Einzig gesetzer Trail ist Magdeburger Weg.

Ich schick dir mal heute abend meine Trail auswahl vieleicht fällt dir noch was ein 

Also ich halt mal fest

1. Samy
2. Phil
3. Heyho
4. nicht im forum 
5.

Stargast: Toschi?


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. April 2009)

ihr solltet mal lieber unsere farben am 02/05 beim 

*altstadtrennen in höxter *vertreten  
(kann ja nicht sein, dass ausser madeba,dhf und mir dort keiner fährt)

darauf die woche wär ich für´nen harztrip frei 


p.s. 

scott-y / flo/ marcx :
das wär die gelegenheit mal ein bißchen rennluft als vorbereitung für duisburg zu schnuppern

.


----------



## Phil81 (27. April 2009)

Würde ich ja gerne aber leider habe ich kein Trikot zum CC fahren 

Die Woche drauf könnten wir mal die Toschi Tour nachfahren die ist auch Super! Wobei ich unter der Woche eine etwas andere Abfahrt von Brockenhöhe 900 wählen würde


----------



## Madeba (27. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ihr solltet mal lieber *unsere farben *am 02/05 beim altstadtrennen in höxter vertreten
> (kann ja nicht sein, dass ausser *madeba*,dhf und mir dort keiner fährt)


HEH ! Moment mal !

btw: kannst Du schon wieder frei atmen ?   ich hab mir gestern noch 'ne Tüte Ricola gegönnt


----------



## toschi (27. April 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Toschi ist der Pionierweg mit Eckerquerung trocken oder ne Schlammwüste?...Einzig gesetzer Trail ist Magdeburger Weg...


Zur Zeit ist alles sehr trocken im Harz, typische Stellen ausgenommen, Einstieg am Eckersprung haben wir umfahren, der ist auch nichts (nach meiner Meinung). Auf dem Sandbrink lag noch etwas Schnee, war aber kein Problem, wenns die Woche noch ein paar mal draufregnet ist der aber auch weg, kann aber auch sein das es dann wieder matschiger wird. Pionierweg ab Skikreuz ist trocken, wir querten die Ecker schon oben an der ersten Holzbrücke, auch dort schon trocken bis auf ein paar Pfützen die umfahren werden können, auch Steine und Wurzeln sind erstaunlich trocken gewesen.

Der MD führt aber von Deiner Tourenplanung weg in die falsche Richtung, hätte da eine andere Empfehlung. Start BH und dann MDweg, Wolfswarte, Altenau, Ahrendsberger, Käste, Goldberg, BH. Sind dann vier leckere anspruchsvolle Trails, ein paar rasante Abfahrten mit ein paar Zwischenstücken zum verschnaufen .

Bin gern dabei (aber nicht als Stargast ), dann braucht ihr keine Karte .


----------



## Phil81 (27. April 2009)

Geplannt war:

MD, Wolfswarte, Achtermann (wobei der jetzt nicht ganz so spannend ist) aber der Kuchen am Oderbrück ist so lecker, Kaiserweg, Ski Denkmal, Pionierweg und dann mal sehen wie spät und Fit man noch ist entweder Bremer Weg und dann wirds verboten 

oder halt noch mal 300 HM hoch und was längeres nach Wernigerode runter


----------



## marcx (27. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ihr solltet mal lieber unsere farben am 02/05 beim
> 
> *altstadtrennen in höxter *vertreten
> (kann ja nicht sein, dass ausser madeba,dhf und mir dort keiner fährt)
> ...



ich bin vom 28.4. - 6.5 auf gran canaria. geplant ist sogar ein tag mit bike


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (27. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ihr solltet mal lieber unsere farben am 02/05 beim
> 
> *altstadtrennen in höxter *vertreten
> (kann ja nicht sein, dass ausser madeba,dhf und mir dort keiner fährt)
> ...



Jetzt habe ich mich auch angemeldet.
Also bis Samstag!
Schade, dass wir noch nicht in unseren Vereinsfarben starten können.....
Gruss L-L-03


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. April 2009)

Sören und Exto, wie war eigentlich der Kami-Cup?
Edit: Habs grad in der IG gelesen.

Wer ist Freitag unterwegs? (siehe auch IG: Terraforming)


----------



## Madeba (28. April 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> ...Habs grad in der IG gelesen...


habt Ihr neuerdings Geheimnisse ?


----------



## exto (28. April 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> habt Ihr neuerdings Geheimnisse ?



Na ja, wenn bei dir nicht überall "Süntel-Biker" stünde, könnte man ja mal mit Admin-King Hoerman sprechen, ob du ne Sicherheitsfreigabe kriegst. 
Dir muss natürlich klar sein, dass damit gewisse "Verpflichtungen" einher gehen...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. April 2009)

Location: Hometrail
Riders: Phil & Hoerman

































In voller "Qualität" hier


----------



## Phil81 (28. April 2009)

Sehr schön 

Hat spass gemacht heute! Zum glück hat sich unser mulmiges Gefühl nicht bestätigt. Sollten wir mal wiederholen.

Schöne Photos geworden!


----------



## schappi (28. April 2009)

exto schrieb:


> .
> Dir muss natürlich klar sein, dass damit gewisse "Verpflichtungen" einher gehen...



Naja,
ein Fässchen Bennexer Bier http://www.klafri-schroelie-bennigsen.de/html/brauhaus.html
sollte da schon drin sein!

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. April 2009)

sieht schon recht profimäßig aus. 

sind die ganzen sprünge nix geworden ?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. April 2009)

Du mußt langsamer springen 
Von 150 Versuchen sind ca. 50 Stück ok. Schau mal den Link an (am besten morgen früh)


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. April 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Du mußt langsamer springen
> Von 150 Versuchen sind ca. 50 Stück ok. Schau mal den Link an (am besten morgen früh)




geschwindigkeit bringt sicherheit  
langsamer geht nicht 

p.s. sind das treppen nach deinem geschmack: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5846985&postcount=5397


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (28. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> geschwindigkeit bringt sicherheit
> langsamer geht nicht
> 
> p.s. sind das treppen nach deinem geschmack:
> ...



Barsinghausen BBW Himmelsleiter!
http://www.myheimat.de/barsinghause....php&pic_id=461234&setview=popup&doc_id=88981
http://www.myheimat.de/barsinghause....php&pic_id=461231&setview=popup&doc_id=88981
http://www.myheimat.de/barsinghause...=popup&doc_id=88981&pic_counter=8&iteration=4
Wollen wir die Morgen um 17:00 Uhr ausprobieren?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Jennfa (28. April 2009)

Hey Jungs, das sah ja nach ner super session aus heute !


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Wollen wir die Morgen um 17:00 Uhr ausprobieren?
> Gruß
> Schappi



könnte erst donnerstag


----------



## schappi (28. April 2009)

Na dann Donnerstag um 17:00 Uhr.
Gefälle ist ungefähr wie Grenzweg (also um 100%)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Phil81 (29. April 2009)

@hoermann Ne Super Treppe ist das wenn man den 601er dann heile überstanden hat kann man sich hier noch mal richtig wehtun 

Nicht das ich diese Treppe die durch Verbotschilder für Biker gesperrt ist je gefahren wäre


----------



## taifun (29. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> geschwindigkeit bringt sicherheit
> langsamer geht nicht
> 
> p.s. sind das treppen nach deinem geschmack:
> ...



ich weiß auch wo das ist....

nette Pics......glaube hattet Spaß dabei.

Nicht das mein Bike immer noch nicht fahrbar ist,so kommt nun noch kaputter Rücken dazu...muß wohl auch ein wenig pausieren...shit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (29. April 2009)

Hast du Rücken!?
Ab einem gewissen Alter lässt die Lebensqualität doch stark nach.

Wir sollten mal mit den Ruheforst der Knigges sprechen. Vieleicht lassen die ja ausser Urnenbestattungen auch Hühnengräber für Moutainbiker zu, dann kann man auf seinem Lieblingsbike sitzend von Findlingen eingefass bestattet werden.

Gruß
Schappi
Gru


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. April 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> Hat spass gemacht heute! Zum glück hat sich unser mulmiges Gefühl nicht bestätigt. Sollten wir mal wiederholen.
> Schöne Photos geworden!


 
YES  Ihr seid aber auch geduldig gewesen 
Als ich zuhause losgefahren bin, hatte ich so gar keine Lust. Bergauf ging gar nix, dann kam auch noch Nieselregen. Weder Kopf noch Beine waren frei, selbst für die 3 winzigen Hüpfer am Einstieg Grab war ich zu nervös  Zum Glück wurde das noch besser und der Heimweg über den Grenzweg hat alles freigespült.



Jennfa schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, das sah ja nach ner super session aus heute !


 
Erst Barbie, dann Grab, dann Ladies (wo war ich eigentlich, wenn Ihr dort gefahren seid??).
Seit 14 Jahren fahre ich im Deister - auf dem Ladies war ich noch NIE!!

Zwei Worte zur Technik: CANON 450D mit 50/1.8 fast immer ohne Blitz aber das Licht reichte auch um 19 Uhr bei Nieselregen fast noch.


----------



## Phil81 (29. April 2009)

BAAAAAAAAM voll ins Flat


----------



## Phil81 (29. April 2009)

Schön die Stimmung eingefangen gefällt mir


----------



## Jennfa (29. April 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Erst Barbie, dann Grab, dann Ladies (wo war ich eigentlich, wenn Ihr dort gefahren seid??).
> Seit 14 Jahren fahre ich im Deister - auf dem Ladies war ich noch NIE!![/COLOR]







roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> CANON 450D mit 50/1.8 fast immer ohne Blitz aber das Licht reichte auch um 19 Uhr bei Nieselregen fast noch.[/COLOR]



Ich will auch 50/1.8   und ohne Blitz! Geil


----------



## lakekeman (29. April 2009)

Mal was anderes:
hat jemand zufällig in seinem Gabelschrank/Keller/sonstwo ne 180er Totem/Zocchi66/Domain 1.1/8 rumfliegen die ich mal antesten könnte? Wäre super, keine Lust mal wieder ne Gabel zu kaufen die dann eh ******** ist..

edit: ähh werde ich hier zensiert? ohje..


----------



## _Sync_ (29. April 2009)

Das 50/1.8 lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht, lieber dann das 50/1.4.
USM ist doch schon ein ziemlich großer Vorteil oder das 50/1.4 von Sigma, was mit seinem 77mm Frontelement auch seine Vorzüge hat...


----------



## Jennfa (29. April 2009)

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Canon-EF-50mm-USM-Objektiv/dp/B00009XVCZ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1241000500&sr=8-2"]Das [/ame]hatte ich mir auch gerade schon angeguckt...
gibt mein Geldbeutel erstmal ne weile nicht her. Bin ab Donnerstag noch nicht mal mehr Student  !


----------



## exto (29. April 2009)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> hat jemand zufällig in seinem Gabelschrank/Keller/sonstwo ne 180er Totem/Zocchi66/Domain 1.1/8 rumfliegen die ich mal antesten könnte? Wäre super, keine Lust mal wieder ne Gabel zu kaufen die dann eh ******** ist..
> 
> edit: ähh werde ich hier zensiert? ohje..



Schick mal Niggels ne PM. Der hat ne Domain von der ich allerdings nicht weiß, ob's ne 160er oder 180er ist...

Die Zensur funktioniert hier vollautomatisch...


----------



## toschi (29. April 2009)

Ich hätte da was in Richtung MZ, hat aber 1.5 Steuerrohr, für 1.1/8 hätt ich nur ne Wotan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (29. April 2009)

Hmm was wäre das für ne MZ genau?


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. April 2009)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> hat jemand zufällig in seinem Gabelschrank/Keller/sonstwo ne 180er Totem/Zocchi66/Domain 1.1/8 rumfliegen die ich mal antesten könnte?




an ner totem wäre ich auch sehr interessiert 
vorzugsweise in weiss


----------



## Loni (29. April 2009)

Guten Tag, 

ich meld mich mal wieder aus Libyen... scheine hier momentan mehr Zeit zu verbringen als zu Hause... 

Wenn's geht natürlich mit Biken. 
Ein paar neue Fotos sind in meinem Album. Hier ein Vorgeschmack:





Zudem hab ich entdeckt, dass Wellenreiten eine sehr feine Alternative zum Biken darstellt 

Also, Ihr könnt Euch denken, dass ich mich nicht langweile. 

Fette Grüße nach Hause!!    Lena


----------



## Loni (29. April 2009)

Eure Fotos von gestern sind super!


----------



## firefighter76 (29. April 2009)

gibts ja garnicht die lena lebt noch wurdest schon vermisst


----------



## schappi (29. April 2009)

Loni schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> ich meld mich mal wieder aus Libyen... scheine hier momentan mehr Zeit zu verbringen als zu Hause...
> 
> ...




Gut das du noch lebst Froschkönigin.
Wir haben schon gemutmaßt, das du für einen Harem weggefangen wurdest.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Loni (29. April 2009)

Ich freu mich auch drauf, durch belaubte Wälder zu brettern. aber bei Euch ist's ja grad auch so kalt und auf Schweinegrippe hab ich auch keine Lust 

Demnächst geht's zurück und am 8. Mai wollt ich in den Harz. 
Jemand Tipps für Trails um Clausthal-Zellerfeld??


----------



## Loni (29. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Gut das du noch lebst Froschkönigin.



Unkraut vergeht nicht


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. April 2009)

_Sync_ schrieb:


> Das 50/1.8 lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht, lieber dann das 50/1.4.
> USM ist doch schon ein ziemlich großer Vorteil oder das 50/1.4 von Sigma, was mit seinem 77mm Frontelement auch seine Vorzüge hat...


 
Wenn ich mit meinem Budget nicht wichtigere Dinge finanzieren müßte, würde ich auch immer wieder Geld für Spielereien ausgeben. 
Als ich in eurem Alter war - räusper - war das noch so.
Für das 50/1.8 habe ich 80,-  gezahlt. Ich würde mir aber gern mal im Wald anschauen, ob >300,-  Mehrpreis seehr gut angelegtes Geld sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (29. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hast du Rücken!?
> Ab einem gewissen Alter lässt die Lebensqualität doch stark nach.
> 
> Wir sollten mal mit den Ruheforst der Knigges sprechen. Vieleicht lassen die ja ausser Urnenbestattungen auch Hühnengräber für Moutainbiker zu, dann kann man auf seinem Lieblingsbike sitzend von Findlingen eingefass bestattet werden.
> ...



 ich habe einen Rücken....du nicht???
Ich habe mir im Ruheforst auch schon einen Baum ausgesucht.
Wäre nur nett wenn da mal einer gegengeklatscht ....dann erkennt man ihn besser


----------



## schappi (29. April 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Ich habe mir im Ruheforst auch schon einen Baum ausgesucht.
> Wäre nur nett wenn da mal einer gegengeklatscht ....dann erkennt man ihn besser



Ich habe mir folgendes Modell ausgesucht:



Das hat genügend Platz für mich und mein Torque und einen gescheiten Drop kann man auch noch draus machen.
Ich muss mal mit Förster Schickhaus sprechen ob das geht.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (29. April 2009)

Sehr nett und vor allem so heimatverbunden...

Ich hätte es dann gern ein bisschen exotischer und prunkvoller:


----------



## Phil81 (29. April 2009)

Wo soll man auf dem Ding dann Biken? Immer im Kreis drum rum?


----------



## exto (29. April 2009)

Alles Banausen


----------



## Phil81 (29. April 2009)

Habe auch schon vor dem Teil gestanden. Glaub mir mal völlig Bike untauglich und ausserdem viel zu heiss da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. April 2009)

Schluß jetzt 
Im Ruheforst wird nur kompostiert!!

Fertig (oben drauf kommt ein Eisstiel mit der Verpackung von Möhrchen oder Rettich)

BASTA


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. April 2009)

atrailsnail schrieb:


> Ich habe den Beitrag erst gerade gelesen und freu mich natürlich, dass es dir Spaß gemacht hat. Wie kommen die unterschiedlichen Fahrzeiten zustande? Uhrzeit? Frühstück? Gegenwind? Motivation?



Das habe ich mich auch gefragt. Zum Teil der frühe Start mit Gepäck (Retour war das Gepäck im Auto eines Kollegen) Zudem habe ich mich etwas auf deine 2:30 verlassen und bin losgebummelt, dann 2 Schilder gesucht und zack Zeit weg. Auf dem Rückweg, wars zudem der Bewegungsdrang nach 20h sitzen, denken,diskutieren und der Tatsache dass meine Kollegen nicht zu mende kamen. Da hatte ich - sagen wir "Das Messer zwischen den Zähnen". Ab Süntelturm war der Akku komplett alle, das es zwar literweise Kaffe, aber vom Frühstück bis 17 Uhr nix festes zu essen gab.



atrailsnail schrieb:


> Übrigens: Nachdem ich diese Strecke einige Male gefahren bin und die zahlreichen Steinbrüche gesehen habe, ist mir das Anliegen der Bürgerinitiative "Rettet das Wesergebirge" klar geworden. Einige Löcher hat es schon...


Beim ersten durchfahren fand ich das imposant bis idyllisch, aber wenn du das so sagst sehen ich es auch anders.


----------



## matzinski (29. April 2009)

Hi Leute, 

das Schluchtenbike ist gestern endlich angekommen. ...daß ich das noch erleben durfte. 

Fotos gibts nicht, sieht eh aus wie auf "Schluchti".de. Werde es demnächst live vorführen. . 

... fehlt nur noch das passende Trikot dazu.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. April 2009)

Glückwunsch! Wie lange hast du jetzt gewartet? Hat es sich denn gelohnt?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. April 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> das Schluchtenbike ist gestern endlich angekommen. ...daß ich das noch erleben durfte.
> 
> ...



Dazu paßt das: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Shimano-SH-AM40-All-Mountain-Schuhe-szlig-uuml/dp/B001O13R72"]Shimano SH-AM40 All-Mountain-Schuhe weiß/grün: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## exto (29. April 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Habe auch schon vor dem Teil gestanden. Glaub mir mal völlig Bike untauglich und ausserdem viel zu heiss da



Stimmt! Da unten im Süden isses tatsächlich n bisschen heiß und vor allem pottflach. Um Chiang Mai rum scheint allerdings ne Hammer-Bike-Gegend zu entstehen. Am Doi Suthep haben die Locals schon ordentliche Trails geshaped und n Paar Kilometer weiter im Norden entsteht offensichtlich auch grad ne nette Szene. 
In Chiang Mai gibt's schon den einen oder anderen Anbieter, der vielversprechende Shuttletouren anbietet. Ich werd das nächsten Januar mal antesten. Der Flug (08.01. bis 05.02.) ist so gut wie gebucht...


----------



## Jennfa (29. April 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hi Leute, das Schluchtenbike ist gestern endlich angekommen. ...daß ich das noch erleben durfte.



Glückwunsch und viel Spaß aufm Trail damit !


----------



## schappi (30. April 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> das Schluchtenbike ist gestern endlich angekommen. ...
> ... fehlt nur noch das passende Trikot dazu.



*Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Schluchten Bike und den Deisterfreunde Trikot?

Die Schluchti Bikes werden ehr geliefert*

Schappi
Stolzer Besitzer eines Schluchten Bikes "Drehmoment"

Wie sieht es den am Wochennende aus?
Können wir uns auch oghne gemeinsames Trikot treffen?


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> *Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Schluchten Bike und den Deisterfreunde Trikot?
> 
> Die Schluchti Bikes werden ehr geliefert*
> 
> ...



und wann hast du dir dein "drehmoment" geholt. 
am saisonanfang oder im outlet am ende der saison ca. dezember 

*und hört endlich auf zu meckern. 
die nächsten trikots könnt ihr ja selber anmalen !!!
*


----------



## schappi (30. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> *und hört endlich auf zu meckern.
> die nächsten trikots könnt ihr ja selber anmalen !!!
> *



so genug gefrotzelt, muss jetzt arbeiten.

Gis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (30. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> *und hört endlich auf zu meckern.
> die nächsten trikots könnt ihr ja selber anmalen !!!
> *



...ich hätte da noch ein paar "SüntelBiker"-Rahmenaufkleber... 

*duckundweg*


----------



## Phil81 (30. April 2009)

Morgen wer unterwegs?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. April 2009)

Wie gesagt, wir sind um 10 in Wennigsen. Steigst du zu?


----------



## Phil81 (30. April 2009)

Glaub schon. Wolln wir in den Westen Steinbruch und Teerweg fahren usw?
Ausser ich verpenne dann komme ich nach


----------



## taifun (30. April 2009)

Na endlich! Heute ist nun mein langersehntes Schaltauge angekommen.
Da leider der Händler meines Vertrauens es nicht bekam,aufgrund von Lieferproblemen.Habe ich es nun direkt aus Andorra von Commancal bekommen
Lieferzeit 3 Tage...
Nun kanns wieder in Wald gehen,wenn der Rücken wieder okay ist.

Wer Samstag unterwegs??


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. April 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Na endlich! Heute ist nun mein langersehntes Schaltauge angekommen.
> Da leider der Händler meines Vertrauens es nicht bekam,aufgrund Lieferprobleme.Habe ich es nun direkt aus Andorra Commancal bekommen
> Lieferzeit 3 Tage...
> Nun kanns wieder in Wald gehen,wenn der Rücken wieder okay ist.
> ...



hoffentlich hast du gleich 2 bestellt 

samstag sind madeba/dhf und lucky luke 3 und ich beim beim altstadtrennen in höxter .

wollte morgen früh nochmal ne schnelle runde drehen. 
3h/60 km/1100 hm.

.


----------



## taifun (30. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hoffentlich hast du gleich 2 bestellt
> 
> samstag sind madeba/dhf und lucky luke 3 und ich beim beim altstadtrennen in höxter .
> 
> ...



Morgen bin leider noch nicht wieder fit.Habe seit Freitag auf keinem Rad mehr gesessen Hoffe das bis Samstag wieder soweit geht...

60 km und 1000 hm fährst mit RR in 2h....lol


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. April 2009)

@ Phil, Westen hört sich gut an. Bis morgen 9:41. Sonst ruf kurz an, wenn du verpennst.


----------



## Phil81 (30. April 2009)

Grrr Spätschicht ist ja voll zum kotzen und langweilig. 
Mach jetzt nen kleinen Nightride übern Benther nach Hause. Bis morgen. Werde das schon schaffen. Da die Bäcker eh zu haben geht das Frühstücken auch schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mir für das iphone ein geniales app mit dem Namen trails geladen. Was es kann könnt ihr in diesen 
http://backstage.mtbvd.de/index.php?/archives/36-iPhone-App-Trails.html 
http://backstage.mtbvd.de/index.php?/archives/35-Tracking-Test-iPhone-vs-Garmin-Edge-305.html

Berichten nachsehen. Vielleicht kann ich bis zur OWL Runde das Dind so gut beherrschen, daß ich wenigstens nen Teil der Tour mitmache und nen "stunzi light" Bericht dazu abliefere.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Mai 2009)

Jenna, wir haben das "Mitziehen" mal probiert:





















Johann


----------



## exto (1. Mai 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich hab mir für das iphone ein geniales app mit dem Namen trails geladen. Was es kann könnt ihr in diesen
> http://backstage.mtbvd.de/index.php?/archives/36-iPhone-App-Trails.html
> http://backstage.mtbvd.de/index.php?/archives/35-Tracking-Test-iPhone-vs-Garmin-Edge-305.html
> 
> Berichten nachsehen. Vielleicht kann ich bis zur OWL Runde das Dind so gut beherrschen, daß ich wenigstens nen Teil der Tour mitmache und nen "stunzi light" Bericht dazu abliefere.



Das is ja mal sehr geil! Allein dafür lohnt sich ja schon so'n iPhone eigentlich.


----------



## Jennfa (1. Mai 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Jenna, wir haben das "Mitziehen" mal probiert:



Na das sieht doch schon gut aus ! Die ersten beiden gefallen mir am besten! Mitziehen klappt doch schon ganz gut! Da erwarten wir aber für Sonntag so einige geile action Bilder ausm Harz . 

Grüße Jenna


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. Mai 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Das is ja mal sehr geil! Allein dafür lohnt sich ja schon so'n iPhone eigentlich.



so sieht das dann aus 






man schickt eine kml oder gpx datei an einen deisterfreund, der das ganz in google earth einbringt und hier rein postet. das gleiche gilt für bilder von unterwegs. 
einziger und großer nachteil an der sache: der akku ist nach max 12-20 h leer   man müsste eine mobile stromquelle, wie ein solar ladegerät, haben. wer kannt sowas?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. Mai 2009)

ich werde heute mal mit meiner Frau die schöne "Einkaufsstadt" Höxter besichtigen  vlt. laufen mir ja zufälligerweise ein paar deisterfreun.de über den Weg  
Wer hat noch Lust heute abend ne Runde zu drehen? Ansonsten morgen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slaine (2. Mai 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ich werde heute mal mit meiner Frau die schöne "Einkaufsstadt" Höxter besichtigen  vlt. laufen mir ja zufälligerweise ein paar deisterfreun.de über den Weg
> Wer hat noch Lust heute abend ne Runde zu drehen? Ansonsten morgen??



servus, melde mich aus dem reich der toten zurück, morgen würd ich auch gern mal wieder ein paar trails besichtigen

edith sagt, ich fahr morgen doch wieder in misburg


----------



## exto (2. Mai 2009)

Heh, Marco! Gibt's dich auch noch? Schön, dass du mal wieder von dir hören lässt...


----------



## Downhillfaller (2. Mai 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ich werde heute mal mit meiner Frau die schöne "Einkaufsstadt" Höxter besichtigen  vlt. laufen mir ja zufälligerweise ein paar deisterfreun.de über den Weg
> Wer hat noch Lust heute abend ne Runde zu drehen? Ansonsten morgen??



ohne Deister-Trikot  waren wir in der Menge kaum zu sehen...


----------



## Evel Knievel (2. Mai 2009)

wenns morgen nicht regnet bin ich wohl in der gegend um den annaturm am spazierengehen. vllt sieht man sich.


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Mai 2009)

hallo jungs, 

alle, die heute nicht in höxter waren, haben echt was verpasst. 

klasse strecke, supergeile stimmung und puls am anschlag bei 187

homer hat ein paar fotos gemacht. 
falls er mit seinem i-phone irgendwann mal klarkommt, stellt er hoffentlich ein paar bilder ein 


schönen restsamstag

hoerman


----------



## Downhillfaller (2. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo jungs,
> 
> alle, die heute nicht in höxter waren, haben echt was verpasst.
> 
> ...



Mein Pulsanschlag war bei 191 kurz vorm Schlaganfall 
Aber 63 min mit einem 176 iger Pulsschnitt zu fahren habe ich auch noch nicht geschafft :kotz:

@sören: gibt es auch offizielle Bilder und wer war der Biker im TV aus Springe ? Kennst du den denn nicht 

So jetzt zu Massage 
Schönen Sonntag von DHF


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. Mai 2009)

hier sind die inoffiziellen Bilder. Iphone ist für Sportfotos nur bedingt tauglich. beim nächsten mal haltet ihr bitte mal an,  und lächeln nicht vergessen 

hoerman





lucky luke





madeba





downhillbillifallerarumtataaaa


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. Mai 2009)

hier noch die restlichen 4 Bilder die einigermaßen was geworden sind. Übrigens, Tina fand den Ausflug auch ganz toll, was wohl mehr an den prall gefüllten Einkaufstüten lag


----------



## Wielrenner (2. Mai 2009)

Moin, wenn wer morgen Lust auf eine schnelle und gerne traillastige feldquerende (cc) Ausfahrt in den Deister hat, kann sich gerne bei mir melden. Ich würde gerne gegen 10:00 Uhr in Hannover Linden/Limmer starten und einen direkten Weg in den Deister nehmen.


----------



## stefan64 (2. Mai 2009)

Wielrenner schrieb:


> Moin, wenn wer morgen Lust auf eine schnelle und gerne traillastige feldquerende (cc) Ausfahrt in den Deister hat, kann sich gerne bei mir melden. Ich würde gerne gegen 10:00 Uhr in Hannover Linden/Limmer starten und einen direkten Weg in den Deister nehmen.



Ich hab Lust.
Wann soll ich wo sein?
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wielrenner (2. Mai 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ich hab Lust.
> Wann soll ich wo sein?
> Stefan



Moin Stefan, coole Sache. Also ich schlage vor um 10 am Penny an der Wunstorfer Str. Ecke Zimmermannstr. Ich sende Dir noch eben meine Handynummer per PM!


----------



## Silent (3. Mai 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> einziger und großer nachteil an der sache: der akku ist nach max 12-20 h leer   man müsste eine mobile stromquelle, wie ein solar ladegerät, haben. wer kannt sowas?


Der Akku ist nach ca 5 Stunden schon leer wenn Du Trails benutzt.
Einen günstigen Zusatzakku für das iPhone findest du hier:
http://www.x-squeeze-it.com/product_info.php?info=p1_SKP-PWR-MP1.html

Gruß Dirk


----------



## taifun (3. Mai 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> man schickt eine kml oder gpx datei an einen deisterfreund, der das ganz in google earth einbringt und hier rein postet. das gleiche gilt für bilder von unterwegs.
> einziger und großer nachteil an der sache: der akku ist nach max 12-20 h leer   man müsste eine mobile stromquelle, wie ein solar ladegerät, haben. wer kannt sowas?



Denke mal,wenn Du ein Garmin dafür benutzt geht alles einfacher


----------



## taifun (3. Mai 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Mein Pulsanschlag war bei 191 kurz vorm Schlaganfall
> Aber 63 min mit einem 176 iger Pulsschnitt zu fahren habe ich auch noch nicht geschafft :kotz:
> 
> @sören: gibt es auch offizielle Bilder und wer war der Biker im TV aus Springe ? Kennst du den denn nicht
> ...




Und ?? Platzierungen....


----------



## Downhillfaller (3. Mai 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Und ?? Platzierungen....



guckst du hier : http://www.sportident.com/timing/ergebnis/ergebnis.php?wkid=20090502936122

Senioren I und Masters

So jetzt Gartenarbeit


----------



## matzinski (3. Mai 2009)

Mann, hab ich'n Hals. Das Wochenende is rum und das neue Bike ist immer noch sauber. Seit Donnerstag war ich krank. Irgend ein Virus hat mich befallen. Gott sei Dank keine Schweinegrippe  

Ich will Biken


----------



## Madeba (3. Mai 2009)

hier, hier, hier, (hoerman) hier, hier (LuckyLuke), hier, (rechts madeba mit annähernd Lichtgeschwindigkeit ), hier und da (DHF) gibts ein paar Bilder...

vielleicht gibt es ja auch noch irgendwo Fotos von dem sensationellen Zielsprint zwischen hoerman und mir


----------



## exto (3. Mai 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Mann, hab ich'n Hals. Das Wochenende is rum und das neue Bike ist immer noch sauber. Seit Donnerstag war ich krank. Irgend ein Virus hat mich befallen. Gott sei Dank keine Schweinegrippe
> 
> Ich will Biken



Man kann's nicht anders sagen: Du hast es nicht leicht!!!

Kurier dich besser trotzdem erst mal richtig aus. Ich hab dieses WE auch erst mal richtig Pause gemacht und bin jetzt erst recht wieder heiß. Wie sagt Ruody immer? "In den Pausen wird man schnell". Obwohl, ich bin heute nachmittag aus Utrecht wieder gekommen und es hat schon ganz ordentlich in den Oberschenkeln gekribbelt...


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Mai 2009)

exto schrieb:


> und es hat schon ganz ordentlich in den Oberschenkeln gekribbelt...



bei mir auch, aber das war muskelkater von gestrigen rennen. 

boah , bin ich platt heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (3. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> bei mir auch, aber das war muskelkater von gestrigen rennen.
> 
> boah , bin ich platt heute



Ich habe heute auch fertig 
Was erlauben sich DHF 
Es reichte nur noch zur Gartenarbeit 

Aber morgen könnte ich wieder so einen Höllenritt machen, und ihr


----------



## Downhillfaller (3. Mai 2009)

und 2 kg in 63 min. abgenommen 
aber mit Pizza und Bratwurst wieder ausgeglichen


----------



## exto (3. Mai 2009)

Die Fotos und eure Kommentare lassen auf ein mehr als gelungenes Event schließen. Vielleicht sollte ich nächstes Jahr auch mal mitkommen.
Heuer war ich schon vor dem WE extrem platt. Egal! Was zählt ist das erste August - Wochenende.

BTW: Sollten wir dazu mal n bisschen "brainstormen"? Nächsten Monat kommen erste organisatorische Fragen zum Thema Platzbedarf u.a. auf uns zu. Ich mache mal nen entsprechenden Fred in der IG auf...


----------



## matzinski (3. Mai 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> wenns morgen nicht regnet bin ich wohl in der gegend um den annaturm am spazierengehen. vllt sieht man sich.


Evel, weiß gar nicht, ob ich dich auf zwei Beinen ohne MTB-Kluft erkennen würde  

wie lange dauert's noch, bis du wieder auf dem Bock sitzt?


----------



## matzinski (3. Mai 2009)

Die Fotos aus Höxter sehen wirklich ganz nett aus. Vieleicht sollte ich doch mal wieder ein Rennen fahren. ...wenn man sich dabei nur nicht immer so beeilen müßte.  vieleicht nächstes Jahr.

Müßte ich bei den Masters oder bei den Senioren starten (kopfkratz)?


----------



## taifun (3. Mai 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> hier, hier, hier, (hoerman) hier, hier (LuckyLuke), hier, (rechts madeba mit annähernd Lichtgeschwindigkeit ), hier und da (DHF) gibts ein paar Bilder...
> 
> vielleicht gibt es ja auch noch irgendwo Fotos von dem sensationellen Zielsprint zwischen hoerman und mir



gab es da keine Luft zu atmen Bei Sören sieht es so aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Mai 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> gab es da keine Luft zu atmen Bei Sören sieht es so aus



ha ha , nicht lustig  sprinte du mal mit ne stunde mit 88 kg. 

deswegen will ich ja auch dringend was tun. 
aber du hast ja rücken, oder wollen wir morgen mal ne runde mit den rennern fahren, und du zeigst mir mal paar neue strecken


----------



## taifun (3. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ha ha , nicht lustig  sprinte du mal mit ne stunde mit 88 kg.
> 
> deswegen will ich ja auch dringend was tun.
> aber du hast ja rücken, oder wollen wir morgen mal ne runde mit den rennern fahren, und du zeigst mir mal paar neue strecken



Hi,Du ich würde sehr gerne morgen ne Runde oder auch zwei mit Dir drehen,aber werde Morgen früh erst mal den Doc aufsuchen...es wird immer schlimmer

Wenn es dann ok ist,werde ich mich bei Dir melden....einverstanden?


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Mai 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Hi,Du ich würde sehr gerne morgen ne Runde oder auch zwei mit Dir drehen,aber werde Morgen früh erst mal den Doc aufsuchen...es wird immer schlimmer
> 
> Wenn es dann ok ist,werde ich mich bei Dir melden....einverstanden?



dann erstmal gute besserung 

und ... einverstanden 


was ist mit dem rest der bande. irgendwer morgen lust auf ne runde biken ?

ob schnell, trailig oder tourig wär mir egal


----------



## Wielrenner (3. Mai 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ich hab Lust.
> Wann soll ich wo sein?
> Stefan



Stefan und ich haben heute eine schöne Runde gedreht. Nach seiner Aussage 3 mal hoch und wieder runter und den Rückweg über die G&B-Berge. Ich konnte viel Lernen, 2 neue Trails und, dass ich die steilen Dinger hoch zur Burg am Gehrdener nicht fahren kann. Stefan wird lästern, es liegt an der fehlenden Übung auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt. Ich konnte ihm allerdings die Radgattung des Querfeldeinrades erläutern ihn vom Transfer der erlernten Technik in die hinterlegendsten Winkel des Deisters überzeugen. Den Grenzweg fuhren wir gemeinsam und den Bushaltestellenhäuschen-Trail nach Springe (?) hat er mir für die nächste Einheit überlassen.

Wenn in der nächsten Zeit unter der Woche oder am Wochenende mal jemand Lust auf eine zügige Tour hat, kann sich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## firefighter76 (3. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> dann erstmal gute besserung
> 
> und ... einverstanden
> 
> ...



ich hätte lust muß aber morgen leider wieder arbeiten  mein gelberschein ist zu ende


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. Mai 2009)

Wielrenner schrieb:


> Ich konnte viel Lernen, dass ich die steilen Dinger hoch zur Burg am Gehrdener nicht fahren kann. Stefan wird lästern, es liegt an der fehlenden Übung auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt.



Keine Sorge, das macht er glaub ich mit jedem


----------



## Madeba (4. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ob schnell, trailig oder tourig wär mir egal


soso... am Samstag hast Du noch die ganze Zeit rumgejammert, das jetzt erstmal Schluß ist mit der Bolzerei


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Mai 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> soso... am Samstag hast Du noch die ganze Zeit rumgejammert, das jetzt erstmal Schluß ist mit der Bolzerei



hab ja gestern auch die füsse still gehalten, weil nix gegangen wär. 

aber hast recht, so richtig schnell würde heute auch noch nicht gehen 
wird daher wohl auf aktive regeneration rauslaufen


----------



## chris2305 (4. Mai 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> soso... am Samstag hast Du noch die ganze Zeit rumgejammert, das jetzt erstmal Schluß ist mit der Bolzerei



Ich fand im Hellental sah er im Zielbereich schlimmer aus, wie dieses nette Beweisfoto uns allen gezeigt hat!!! Wer hat das nochmal??


War wieder nett mit euch Deisterfreunden. Sehen uns sp. am 24.05 wieder


----------



## taifun (4. Mai 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> ich hätte lust muß aber morgen leider wieder arbeiten  mein gelberschein ist zu ende



Hey....damit fährt man kein Rad....!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (4. Mai 2009)

Johan und Florian ich will Bilder sehen 


War ne schöne Tour gestern. Haben an etlichen Stellen probiert und rumgespielt so das wir zum Schluss gerade mal auf 1000 hm und 38 km gekommen sind. Dann haben wir wegen starken Regens abgebrochen.

Auf 8 Stunden im Wald ein guter Schnitt


----------



## taifun (4. Mai 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Auf 8 Stunden im Wald ein guter Schnitt



Aber nicht die reine Fahrzeit...... nur die Zählt


----------



## Jennfa (4. Mai 2009)

Wir sind dem Regen gerade so entkommen ...gerade fertig mit der Tour, ins Auto gestiegen und da kams runter! Glück gehabt! Landschaftlich hat der Harz wie ich finde ja so einiges zu bieten :






Die Trails waren teilweise schön verspielt, war ne gute Übung. Mal was anderes so ein paar Steine (oder auch mehr ) oder Treppen und kleine Stufen zum hochfahren...hat spaß gemacht. Mir fehlte nur so ein wenig der flow mit ein paar schönen Kurven...aber da gibts sicherlich auch noch was. Das kann Toschi uns dann demnächst mal vorführen . 

Grüße Jenna


----------



## heyho (4. Mai 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Johan und Florian ich will Bilder sehen



Hey Phil,

hier mal als Appetizer:




Mehr Bilder gibts hier. Der Rest war nicht zu gebrauchen (unscharf, zu dunkel...).
Mal schauen, was Johan noch hat.


Gruß
heyho


----------



## stefan64 (4. Mai 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, das macht er glaub ich mit jedem



So isses

Übrigens, *er* ist wieder unterwegs:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=396385


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. Mai 2009)

Hochtragen...




Runterfahren...




Rumprobieren...


----------



## taifun (4. Mai 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Hochtragen...



Hey....das Rad ist zum fahren da...das sieht doch fahrbar aus


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. Mai 2009)

5m davor war es noch nicht fahrbar. Ausserdem ist Hoch fahren dort echt Kraftverschwendung


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Mai 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> guckst du hier : http://www.sportident.com/timing/ergebnis/ergebnis.php?wkid=20090502936122
> 
> Senioren I und Masters
> 
> So jetzt Gartenarbeit




Respekt: DHF & Lucky Luke vor Hoerman & Madeba, aber alle innerhalb von weniger als 2 Minuten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Mai 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Respekt: DHF & Lucky Luke vor Hoerman & Madeba, aber alle innerhalb von weniger als 2 Minuten.


DHF               01:02:53
Lucky Luke     01:02:30
hoerman        01:03:44
madeba         01:03:44


----------



## Madeba (4. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> DHF               01:02:53
> Lucky Luke     01:02:30
> *madeba         01:03:44
> hoerman        01:03:44*


...Du hast da was vertauscht


----------



## Madeba (4. Mai 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Ich fand im Hellental sah er im Zielbereich schlimmer aus, wie dieses nette Beweisfoto uns allen gezeigt hat!!! Wer hat das nochmal??


wenn Du Plakate drucken willst sag Bescheid, dann schicke ich es Dir in voller Auflösung


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Mai 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> ...Du hast da was vertauscht



ich denke nicht  ich hab es direkt von der offiziellen liste entnommen. 
und da steh ich vor dir  
außerdem hab ich dich unterwegs überholt, und du hast dann nur noch in meinem windschatten gelutscht .



Madeba schrieb:


> wenn Du Plakate drucken willst sag Bescheid, dann schicke ich es Dir in voller Auflösung



untersteht euch


----------



## blumully (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade nach Barsinghausen gezogen und suche gleichgesinnte, die mich ein bisschen in die Strecken des Deisters einweihen.

Ich wüde mich freuen, wenn ich mich bei Euch anschließen könnte!


----------



## Madeba (4. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> außerdem hab ich dich unterwegs überholt, und du hast dann nur noch in meinem windschatten gelutscht


Blöde Hunde werden nicht dick 
im Rennen geht es nun mal einzig und allein darum, wessen Vorderreifen als erstes durch die Lichtschranke geht  und die 5cm hat außer den Zeitnehmern *jeder* gesehen  (falls Du das liest, nicht böse gemeint, Uwe )

sei´s drum, auf ein Neues in Dassel. Dort werde ich genug Wasser in der Pulle haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (4. Mai 2009)

blumully schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin gerade nach Barsinghausen gezogen und suche gleichgesinnte, die mich ein bisschen in die Strecken des Deisters einweihen.
> 
> Ich wüde mich freuen, wenn ich mich bei Euch anschließen könnte!



Schließ dich einfach ner Runde an. Zeit und Ort wird ja hier eigendlich immer bekannt gegeben.


Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind. Wer hat denn lust Freitag Vormittags ne schöne Runde zu drehen? Habe Spätschicht und bis 13:30 Zeit.


----------



## blumully (4. Mai 2009)

Danke, ich werde mich anschließen - aber leider nicht am kommenden Freitag Vormittag!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Mai 2009)

blumully schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin gerade nach Barsinghausen gezogen und suche gleichgesinnte, die mich ein bisschen in die Strecken des Deisters einweihen.
> 
> Ich wüde mich freuen, wenn ich mich bei Euch anschließen könnte!



Gern 
Die meisten Verabredungen laufen in diesem Thread, komm einfach vorbei und finde raus, ob die richtigen Leute dabei sind.

Vielleicht schreibst du noch kurz wozu du am meisten Lust hast. Sonst stehts du mit dem Carbonhardtail bei den Downhillern oder anders herum.
Nachtrag: Habe gerade dein Profil gescannt. Maschbauer mit dem richtigen Rad. Dein Alter stimmt auch. Hier bist du richtig.

Bis demnächst.

@Phil: Freitag Vormittag geht gar nicht => Dauerfrühschmittelspätschicht aber hoerman ist sicher dabei.


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Mai 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> @Phil: Freitag Vormittag geht gar nicht => Dauerfrühschmittelspätschicht aber hoerman ist sicher dabei.



danke, das du über meine zeit verfügst 

aber wo roudy recht hat, hat er recht 

wann und wo und die wahl der waffen überlass ich dir phillip 


@ roudy : soll ich dann gleich im wald bleiben für unsere abendrunde


----------



## blumully (4. Mai 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Gern
> Die meisten Verabredungen laufen in diesem Thread, komm einfach vorbei und finde raus, ob die richtigen Leute dabei sind.
> 
> Vielleicht schreibst du noch kurz wozu du am meisten Lust hast. Sonst stehts du mit dem Carbonhardtail bei den Downhillern oder anders herum.
> ...



Danke für den herzlichen Empfang!
Ich habe gerade meine Bikekategorie geändert. Bis letztes Jahr hatte ich noch ein Specialized Big Hit und ein Dirtbike aber ich habe das Big Hit immer weniger genutzt, da es mir einfach zu schwer war und ich auch schon länger nicht mehr in Bikeparks gewesen bin. 
Für abwechslungsreiche Touren und ein bisschen Freeride bin ich immer zu haben. Daher habe ich mir das Rockymountain zusammengestellt. Gewicht ist mit knapp 16 Kilo noch in Ordnung um auch Bergauf zu fahren. Ich denke mit dem Rad bin ich recht flexibel. Allerdings wäre ich bei den Carbonhardtail-Kollegen glaube ich weniger gut aufgehoben. Ich bin also recht offen für alles.
Ich fahre MTB seitdem ich ungefähr 18 Jahre alt bin - also mein halbes Leben. Davor bin ich BMX-Rennen gefahren.


----------



## chris2305 (4. Mai 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> wenn Du Plakate drucken willst sag Bescheid, dann schicke ich es Dir in voller Auflösung



Nen T-Shirt für den 24.05 wäre es fast wert,oder????


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Mai 2009)

blumully schrieb:


> Danke für den herzlichen Empfang!
> Ich habe gerade meine Bikekategorie geändert. Bis letztes Jahr hatte ich noch ein Specialized Big Hit und ein Dirtbike aber ich habe das Big Hit immer weniger genutzt, da es mir einfach zu schwer war und ich auch schon länger nicht mehr in Bikeparks gewesen bin.
> Für abwechslungsreiche Touren und ein bisschen Freeride bin ich immer zu haben. Daher habe ich mir das Rockymountain zusammengestellt. Gewicht ist mit knapp 16 Kilo noch in Ordnung um auch Bergauf zu fahren. Ich denke mit dem Rad bin ich recht flexibel. Allerdings wäre ich bei den Carbonhardtail-Kollegen glaube ich weniger gut aufgehoben. Ich bin also recht offen für alles.
> Ich fahre MTB seitdem ich ungefähr 18 Jahre alt bin - also mein halbes Leben. Davor bin ich BMX-Rennen gefahren.



hai frank, 
dann bist du hier bei uns  genau richtig. 
sind auch gerne und oft auf den hiesigen trails unterwegs


----------



## exto (4. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> danke, das du über meine zeit verfügst
> 
> aber wo roudy recht hat, hat er recht
> 
> ...



Ich hab ja schon rausgefunden, dass solche Freitags-Morgens-Aktionen nix anderes als fiese Provokationen der hart arbeitenden bevölkerung gegenüber darstellen  
Allerdings: Mit wem anders als euch Kaspern sollte man denn biken gehen 

Also: Wie sieht's am kommenden Wochenende aus? Klassischer Trailday (extended Version) wär mal wieder nicht schlecht, find ich. So von Ost nach West. Meinetwegen Grenzweg bis Raketentrail (man muss ja langsam mal in Form kommen... )

Roudy, dich hab ich, glaub ich zumindest, dieses Jahr noch gar nicht auf'm Rad getroffen. das gleiche gilt für Dirk, Tom, Thommy und wen noch alles...

Rafft euch mal auf. Ihr könnt doch nicht alle nur noch dem Rennfieber fröhnen...


----------



## firefighter76 (4. Mai 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Roudy, dich hab ich, glaub ich zumindest, dieses Jahr noch gar nicht auf'm Rad getroffen. das gleiche gilt für Dirk, Tom, Thommy und wen noch alles...
> 
> Rafft euch mal auf. Ihr könnt doch nicht alle nur noch dem Rennfieber fröhnen...



das gleiche könnte ich von dir behaupten  immer wenn ich im deister bin bist du nicht da 
dies we wird nichts bei mir familien feierlichkeiten :kotz:


----------



## Jennfa (4. Mai 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Rumprobieren...





Freu mich auch schon auf den Deister dieses Wochenende !!! Wann, wo, iss egal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. Mai 2009)

Am Donnerstag ist mal wieder ne Feierabend Runde fällig. 
Mein Vorschlag: treffen  bei schappi und dann die Achterbahn im gehrdener Berg bespielen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Mai 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Freu mich auch schon auf den Deister dieses Wochenende !!! Wann, wo, iss egal!



Samstag morgen in Lemmie, da dann schappi und Roudy abholen, dann vom Grenzweg bis Raketentrail und in Barsinghausen wieder in die S-Bahn? zB 8:33 ab Hbf und 8:55 in Lemmie. Mit Gruppenticket ist das Ganze dann auch schön günstig.


----------



## schappi (5. Mai 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag ist mal wieder ne Feierabend Runde fällig.
> Mein Vorschlag: treffen  bei schappi und dann die Achterbahn im gehrdener Berg bespielen



Am Donnerstag Abend bin ich dabei!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (5. Mai 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Samstag morgen in Lemmie, da dann schappi und Roudy abholen, dann vom Grenzweg bis Raketentrail und in Barsinghausen wieder in die S-Bahn? zB 8:33 ab Hbf und 8:55 in Lemmie. Mit Gruppenticket ist das Ganze dann auch schön günstig.



Am Samstag wäre ich auch gern dabei, bin jedoch am Freitag zu einer Tagung in Dresden und fahre da morgens hin und abends wieder zurück komme also spät wieder.
Ich würde daher gern eine Std später starten.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## lakekeman (5. Mai 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Samstag morgen in Lemmie, da dann schappi und Roudy abholen, dann vom Grenzweg bis Raketentrail und in Barsinghausen wieder in die S-Bahn? zB 8:33 ab Hbf und 8:55 in Lemmie. Mit Gruppenticket ist das Ganze dann auch schön günstig.



Pfff diese Jugend von heute... denkt doch auch mal an die etwas ältere Generation die vielleicht 1-2 Stunden länger schlafen müssen um nicht völlig im Eimer zu sein 
Der Tag ist doch lang genug zum Biken, warum die Eile, und das auchnoch am Wochenende


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Mai 2009)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Pfff diese Jugend von heute... denkt doch auch mal an die etwas ältere Generation die vielleicht 1-2 Stunden länger schlafen müssen um nicht völlig im Eimer zu sein
> Der Tag ist doch lang genug zum Biken, warum die Eile, und das auchnoch am Wochenende




was soll das heissen ?
die ältere generation leidet unter seniler bettflucht -> ergo wach 
der andere teil hat kinder und schläft daher sowoeso nie -> ergo auch wach !!

aber ihr studenten steht doch sowieso immer erst gegen 18.00 uhr auf 
dann ist quasi 09.00 uhr ja für euch beste party-zeit 

wo ist jetzt euer problem


----------



## lakekeman (5. Mai 2009)

Ich hab ja von den "etwas" älteren gesprochen, wir können noch schlafen und brauchen das auch 

Mein Problem: ohne Schlaf keine competition


----------



## schappi (5. Mai 2009)

Die bedeutung von Schlaf wird allgemein überbewertet.
Wenn du einmal am 24std Rennen in Duisburg teilgenommen hast wirst du das verstehen.
Schieße ich kann ja Samstag Vormittag doch nicht da wir eine Eiladung zum Mittagessen haben. bei mir geht erst der Nachmittag.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Phil81 (5. Mai 2009)

Auch ich als nicht Student stehe auf nem Samstag nicht so früh auf. 

Und auf nem Sonntag nur wenns wichtig ist oder sich lohnt. Der Deister steht Mittags auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (5. Mai 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Samstag morgen in Lemmie, da dann schappi und Roudy abholen, dann vom Grenzweg bis Raketentrail und in Barsinghausen wieder in die S-Bahn? zB 8:33 ab Hbf und 8:55 in Lemmie. Mit Gruppenticket ist das Ganze dann auch schön günstig.



Da ich ja nur im äußersten Notfall Bahn fahren mit dem Biken verbinde (ja, ich bin verwöhnt, aber es gab einfach zuviele nervige Situationen in der Bahn mit dem Bike), würde ich sagen wir treffen euch oben, oder? Grenzweg, Laube, mir wurscht wo. Wegen der Uhrzeit können wir ja noch bequatschen und aushandeln bis dahin . Wir würden dann halt von Rakete wieder zurück zum Auto am Waldkater fahren. 

Grüßele Jenna


----------



## Phil81 (5. Mai 2009)

@Hoerman ich wähle natürlich meinen CC Freerider 

Durch eine gute Fügung des Schicksals habe ich nun auch bis 20:00 Zeit.
Also lass mal nicht ganz so früh treffen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Mai 2009)

Vorschlag für Samstag: Wer schon wach ist, kommt um ca. 9:45 zur Wöltjebuche (Hoerman, Roudy?). Dann fahren wir den Grenzweg und sind um 11 an der Kreuzung, wo Grab, Barbie und Mögebier anfangen. Da können wir dann zB Jenna und lakekeman treffen und alle anderen, die erst dann wach sind.
Wer erst mittags aufsteht oder erst nachmittags kann (schappi), kann ja zwischendurch jemanden anrufen und wir treffen uns irgendwo auf dem Weg Richtung Raketentrail.

Johann

Bin für weitere Verhandlungsangebote offen


----------



## blumully (5. Mai 2009)

Ich würde mich gerne anschließen. Wieviele Kilometer sind denn geplant?
Ich würde mich um 11 Uhr mit einklinken und müßte nur genau wissen, wo diese Kreuzung ist? Kann ich bis dort mit dem Auto fahren?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Mai 2009)

Kilometer kann ich dir nicht sagen. Keine Ahnung. Wir entscheiden immer so nach Lust und Laune, was wir noch fahren. Und wenn jemand nicht mehr kann, hat er es ja meistens nicht weit bis runter in den nächsten Ort. 

Die Kreuzung liegt unterhalb der Laube. Am besten triffst du dich mit lakekeman und Jennfa am Waldkaterparkplatz in Wennigsen (Ende Hülsebrinkstraße). Die beiden nehmen dich dann mit hoch.


----------



## exto (5. Mai 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> 8:55 in Lemmie.



Is 09:02 auch OK? Dann mÃ¼sste ich nicht die Runde Ã¼ber Hannover drehen. WÃ¤r fÃ¼r mich 3,-â¬ billiger und 40 Minuten kÃ¼rzer 

Allerdings wÃ¤re 10:02 fÃ¼r mich auch in Ordnung. Ich leide im Gegensatz zu Hoerman nicht unter seniler Bettflucht, obwohl ich *noch *n bisschen Ã¤lter bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (5. Mai 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Vorschlag für Samstag: Wer schon wach ist, kommt um ca. 9:45 zur Wöltjebuche (Hoerman, Roudy?). Dann fahren wir den Grenzweg und sind um 11 an der Kreuzung, wo Grab, Barbie und Mögebier anfangen.



Perfekt . Dann kann ich noch ein bisserl  



@blumully: Wir fahren dann um 10:30 am Parkplatz Waldkater hoch zur Kreuzung und treffen die Anderen dann oben um 11. Bin mit meinem Bike nicht zu übersehen .

Grüße Jenna


----------



## blumully (6. Mai 2009)

Super - ich werde pünktlich dort sein.


----------



## toschi (6. Mai 2009)

10.30 Waldkater hört sich gut an, glaube Samstag komme ich wieder in den Deister .
Will am Freitag noch mal Low Budget tubeless montieren, falls die Reifen bis dahin angekommen sind, entweder wirds ne riesen Sauerei oder es klappt diesmal. Letztes mal hatte ich Probleme schnell genug Luft draufzubekommen, hab jetzt aber ne neue Fülleinrichtung am Kompressor .


----------



## matzinski (6. Mai 2009)

ich kann nur Sonntag biken. Wer ist den Sonntag vormittag unterwegs?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (6. Mai 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> ich kann nur Sonntag biken. Wer ist den Sonntag vormittag unterwegs?



vormittags ist bei dir immer so früh  ich würde zur gewohnten Zeit, also gegen 11:00, am Annaturm, Nordmannsturm oder Funkturm sein wollen, je nachdem wo wir fahren wollen


----------



## matzinski (6. Mai 2009)

11:00 paßt schon irgendwie, irgendwo, ich kann ja von zu Hause starten und über BB und GB vorglühen.


----------



## schappi (6. Mai 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> 11:00 paßt schon irgendwie, irgendwo, ich kann ja von zu Hause starten und über BB und GB vorglühen.



Was macht den dein Schluchtenrad? Habt ihr euch schon aneinader gewöhnt?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Mai 2009)

hallo evel , 

hier ist *der !!!* helm für dich :






das ist ein "must have"


----------



## matzinski (6. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mich bisher lediglich an den Anblick gewöhnen können . Das Bike hat leider noch keinen Trail gesehen. Ich hatte noch keine Gelegenheit für eine Jungfernfahrt  Deshalb wird am Sonntag auf jeden Fall gefahren.


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo evel ,
> 
> hier ist *der !!!* helm für dich :
> 
> ...



wann hast du nochmal geburtstag ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (6. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo evel ,
> 
> hier ist *der !!!* helm für dich :
> 
> ...


----------



## exto (6. Mai 2009)

Ich schlaf dann Samstag auch ne Stunde länger und bin um 10:30h am Waldkater...


----------



## schappi (6. Mai 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ich habe mich bisher lediglich an den Anblick gewöhnen können . Das Bike hat leider noch keinen Trail gesehen. Ich hatte noch keine Gelegenheit für eine Jungfernfahrt  Deshalb wird am Sonntag auf jeden Fall gefahren.



Ein Tip:
der Hinterbau braucht relativ viel Zugstufendämpfung um gut zu arbeiten. Fahr mal eine Treppe, da kann man die Zugstufe am besten abstimmen.
bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## Phil81 (6. Mai 2009)

Apropro Treppe seit ihr die am BBW jetzt gefahren?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Mai 2009)

Hoerman, kommst du dann vorher schonmal mit zum Grenzweg?


----------



## _Sync_ (6. Mai 2009)

Ich würde Samstag auch kommen, muss aber noch schauen wann...


----------



## matzinski (6. Mai 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ein Tip:
> der Hinterbau braucht relativ viel Zugstufendämpfung um gut zu arbeiten. Fahr mal eine Treppe, da kann man die Zugstufe am besten abstimmen.
> bis bald im Wald
> Schappi


wie heißt es so schön: möglichst wenig, aber immer soviel wie nötig


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Mai 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Hoerman, kommst du dann vorher schonmal mit zum Grenzweg?



ich weiss noch garnicht, ob ich überhaupt dabei bin . 
glaub daher, eher nicht .


----------



## exto (6. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich weiss noch garnicht, ob ich überhaupt dabei bin .
> glaub daher, eher nicht .





Häää??? Hat da jemand deinen Account geknackt? Sowas haben wir ja von dir schon lange nicht mehr zu lesen gekriegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (6. Mai 2009)

Er schont seine Kräfte  Mache ich aber auch am Samstag


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Mai 2009)

Ach, stimmt ja. Naja, die Woche danach bin ich auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Phil81 (6. Mai 2009)

Habe da auch schon was für dich vorbereitet. Was neues und das was wir Sonntag nicht mehr geschafft haben.

Aber nächstes WE gehts bei mir leider nicht da habe ich Bereitschaft und bin an Hannover gebunden. Aber das Wochenende drauf.


----------



## blumully (6. Mai 2009)

Wo gibts hier in der Region einen guten Bikeshop?
Ich suche noch einen guten Laden, wo ich zukünftig meine Teile kaufen kann.
Ebenso suche ich noch einen Laden, wo ich eine gute Auswahl an Bikeklamotten bekomme (Handschuhe, Schuhe, Funktionskleidung,...).
Berichtet bitte mal von Euren Erfahrungen!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Mai 2009)

Saikls, Friedrichsstraße Hannover.
ATB, Marienstraße Hannover.

@Phil: Der Sommer ist ja noch lang...


----------



## blumully (6. Mai 2009)

Stimmt - an ATB kann ich mich noch erinnern. Den Laden gab es schon vor 13 Jahren, als ich noch in Hannover studiert habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (6. Mai 2009)

...und dann noch connis radshop 
Klamotten bekommst du noch bei Karstadt Sport unten oder bei Sportscheck unten, wobei die Auswahl nicht so dolle ist was so freeride mäßiges Zeux angeht find ich!

Grüße Jenna


----------



## taifun (6. Mai 2009)

Nadend...siehe mal hierhttp://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=388393


----------



## Evel Knievel (7. Mai 2009)

also, der helm is ja wirklich ma geil!
geburtstag hab ich in 2 wochen und mit biken is bis dahin auf alle fälle noch nix, aber wenigstens hab ich schon mal keine schmerzen mehr, alles wird gut!


----------



## bastis (7. Mai 2009)

ist heute zufällig wer im deister unterwegs


----------



## schappi (7. Mai 2009)

Ja,
Homer und ich planen heute späten Nachmittag etwas.

ab wann willst du denn?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## bastis (7. Mai 2009)

ist mir egal, ich habe frei.. ich bin alleine und ich war bist jetzt nur einmal im deister kenn mich dort nicht so gut aus.. von wo startet ihr den? macht ihr ne tour oder downhill


----------



## Phil81 (7. Mai 2009)

@Hoerman mit einem N 

Was ist mit morgen? Habe morgens noch nen kurzen Termin und könnte so gegen 11:00 am Waldkater sein oder 11:30 an der Laube oder wo auch immer.

Zeit habe ich bis 20.00 Uhr also es ginge bei mir auch später. 

Sonst noch wer dabei?


----------



## bastis (7. Mai 2009)

wäre gern aba leider nur heute zeit


----------



## bastis (7. Mai 2009)

@ schappi.. erzähl mal .. was startet ihr den nun heute ich wäre schon dabei, bock laune zeit alles vorhanden


----------



## Homer_Simplon (7. Mai 2009)

bastis schrieb:


> ist mir egal, ich habe frei.. ich bin alleine und ich war bist jetzt nur einmal im deister kenn mich dort nicht so gut aus.. von wo startet ihr den? macht ihr ne tour oder downhill



Wir fahren gern Touren auf trails. Also mit Spaß bergab ohne wildes Gebolze. Ich koennte ab 18:00. Wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (7. Mai 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wir fahren gern Touren auf trails. Also mit Spaß bergab ohne wildes Gebolze. Ich koennte ab 18:00. Wo treffen wir uns?



ok, das ist mir zu spät dann fahre ich alleine heute..


----------



## schappi (7. Mai 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wir fahren gern Touren auf trails. Also mit Spaß bergab ohne wildes Gebolze. Ich koennte ab 18:00. Wo treffen wir uns?



Kommst du zu mir, dann können wir mal wieder in den Gehrdener
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Wielrenner (7. Mai 2009)

Ich fahre mit Bike spätestens um 15:45 in Linden/Limmer los. Geplant 16:30 Waldkater treffen. Falls sich noch wer anschließen möchte!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. Mai 2009)

*Tata !!*

*Wer heute schon sein MTB-Runde im neuen deisterfreun.de Trikot abspulen will, sollte so gegen 16 Uhr mal bei saikls vorbeischauen *

*Bis nachher*

*Roudy*


----------



## H/WF-Honk (7. Mai 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> *Tata !!*
> 
> *Wer heute schon sein MTB-Runde im neuen deisterfreun.de Trikot abspulen will, sollte so gegen 16 Uhr mal bei saikls vorbeischauen *
> 
> ...



Jippie!!! Das sollte doch zu schaffen sein, werde ich mal auf dem Weg in den Benther reinschneien... Wieso denn eigentlich ab 16.00 Uhr??


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Mai 2009)

weil roudy und ich uns nachher erst treffen, um die trikots zu sortieren


----------



## Phil81 (7. Mai 2009)

Mit andern Worten ihr sortiert die da oder wie?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. Mai 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Mit andern Worten ihr sortiert die da oder wie?


 
yo - Wareneingangskontrolle etc.


----------



## Phil81 (7. Mai 2009)

Braucht ihr da noch hilfe? Könnte dann kurz mal rumgeschossen kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. Mai 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Braucht ihr da noch hilfe? Könnte dann kurz mal rumgeschossen kommen.


 
Neugiertier 

Ja


----------



## taxifolia (7. Mai 2009)

Zitat:

Hallo Oliver,
endlich hat das warten ein Ende.
Die Trikots sind eingetroffen und liegen ab heute Nachmittag (ca. 16 Uhr) bei Saikls zur Abholung bereit.
 Gruß
Roudy

Zitatende 

Jipieeeeee

Fahre auch am Samstag mit ( neuem Trikot??), komme dann zum Waldkater um 10:30 Uhr. 

taxi


----------



## schappi (7. Mai 2009)

Mist!!
Jetzt hatte ich gerade Hoermans Tip befolgt und 50 weiße Trikots besorgt, meine Tochter die Ergotherapeutin überredte für Ihre Patienten einen Kursus Fahrradtrikots in Batiktechnik anzubieten, um dann das Ergebniss zu Schwarzmarktpreisen hier im Forum zu verkaufen,
So heiß wie ihr inzwischen wart hättet ihr jeden Preis bezahlt.

Gruß
Schappi



*Verkaufe:* 50 Reinweiße FR Trikots in verschiedenen Größen zu verkaufen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. Mai 2009)

Juchuu!

Thommy: hab grade meinem Vater Bescheid gesagt, dass er die Trikots von Paul und mir abholen kann. Also wenn so ein symphatisch aussehender Herr die Dinger holen möchte, darfst du sie gerne herausrücken!


----------



## Downhillfaller (7. Mai 2009)

Und was hat der Wareneingang festgestellt ?
QM (sorry, meinte Qualitätsmanagement ) ist bestimmt wie in meiner Fa. aus Mangel an Grips (nicht an Kohle) abgeschafft worden 

Wer ist der 1. der sich und sein neues Trikot hier ablichtet 

@Thommy: wann macht ihr morgen früh auf und hast du eine Digitalkamera da 

Gruß
DHF

edit: sehe gerade das ihr erst 10.30 Uhr aufmacht :-( Langschläfer


----------



## firefighter76 (7. Mai 2009)

na toll und ich lese das erst jetzt und morgen auch keine zeit wochen ende nicht da und nächste woche spät das heißt ich muß noch eine woche warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (7. Mai 2009)

*Ich habe meine Trikots.....

Sehen klasse aus

Danke an die Jungs,die damit Arbeit hatten*


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. Mai 2009)

Auch von uns nochmal vielen Dank an alle, die an den Trikots beteiligt waren!


----------



## firefighter76 (7. Mai 2009)

ihr seit alle so gemein


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Mai 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> ihr seit alle so gemein



wenn ich gemein wär, würde ich dir ja folgendes raten  :

geh einfach biken . 
die chance , dir wieder nen gelben schein zu holen, ist ja  bei dir z.zt. extrem hoch 

da ich aber nicht gemein bin, frag doch einfach marcx ob er dir deine trikots nicht mitbringen mag.


----------



## taifun (7. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> geh einfach biken .
> die chance , dir wieder nen gelben schein zu holen, ist ja  bei dir z.zt. extrem hoch



*lustischhhhhhh*


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. Mai 2009)

Hinter den Kulissen:

Bescherung:




Dann began das Zählen:




... und das dauerte:








_sync_ war erster 





Hoerman kurz danach (ein schöner Rücken kann...)





Feierabend





Jetzt Ihr...wir wollen Fotos sehen   

Bis bald im Wald
Roudy


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Mai 2009)

mal wieder was zum staunen und kopfschütteln :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5879491&postcount=5641


----------



## toschi (7. Mai 2009)

Wenn mir Samstag jemand mein Trikot in Größe L mitbringt würde ich mich sehr freuen, bezahlt ist es ja, und zu Saikls komme ich nicht wirklich hin, lässt sich das arangieren?

Gruss toschi


----------



## exto (7. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> mal wieder was zum staunen und kopfschütteln :
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5879491&postcount=5641



Seht ihr?

Hinterrad umsetzen ist gar nicht soooo schwierig! 

Wenn ich sowas sehe, fällt mir wieder ein,was ich mir für 2009 vorgenommen hatte:

Am Style fylen !!!


----------



## Jennfa (7. Mai 2009)

Hey Toschi,

wir fahren morgen hin und bringen dir deins dann gern mit .

Grüße Jenna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (7. Mai 2009)

Nabend,

ist morgen wer unterwegs? Vor ein paar Seiten haben phil und hoerman mal was für Freitagvormittag geplant, ist das noch aktuell?


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Mai 2009)

ja, noch aktuell. 

treffen uns morgen gg. 12.30 uhr an der laube .


----------



## Phil81 (8. Mai 2009)

ja tun wir? 

Ist gut dann weis ich jetzt bescheid  Geht aber klar


----------



## taxifolia (8. Mai 2009)

....sync und hoerman haben doch vor lauter Neugier schon im Karton gesessen, als der bei saikls ankam

*Ich brauche für einen Leichtathletikverein noch 30 ( dreißig) alte Decken ( Mäntel) für das Sprinttraining. Hat jemand noch so etwas zu entsorgen ???  *

Meldung gern per Boardmail, kann die Teile natürlich abholen.

taxi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. Mai 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ....sync und hoerman haben doch vor lauter Neugier schon im Karton gesessen, als der bei saikls ankam
> 
> *Ich brauche für einen Leichtathletikverein noch 30 ( dreißig) alte Decken ( Mäntel) für das Sprinttraining. Hat jemand noch so etwas zu entsorgen ??? *
> 
> ...


 
 Was machen die damit


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/NixAlsLangeweile


hier nochmal der fernsehbericht zum 1.altstadtrennen in höxter.


----------



## taxifolia (8. Mai 2009)

die Reifen werden in zwei Reihen auf den Boden gelegt ( so wie die olympischen Ringe -nur mehr ). Man läuft dann so schnell wie möglich durch, ( der Länge nach, nicht der Breite ) wobei kein Reifen mit beiden Füßen betreten werden darf- das schult die Koordiantion und Konzentration und klappt ab 3 Weizen nicht mehr so gut, man darf sich auch nicht in die Ringe legen

So und nun sag´ nach dieser tollen Erklärung nicht: "Hab´ keinen."

taxi


----------



## Darkwing Duck (8. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ja, noch aktuell.
> 
> treffen uns morgen gg. 12.30 uhr an der laube .



Wo und was ist die Laube? Gibts vielleicht einen Orientierungspunkt dafür, den ich auf der LGN-Wanderkarte finde? 

edit: habs gefunden, hatte wohl heute morgen, als ich erstmalig geguckt habe, noch zu viel Schlafsand in den Augen 
Kann leider noch nicht sagen, ob ichs schaffe, entweder ich steh dann da oder ihr fahrt einfach.


----------



## Jennfa (8. Mai 2009)

Ein bisserl Sprungtraining...und nen Drop 













...ging super in die Landung rein (weiß aber nicht mehr ob das der Versuch war ). Das Üben zahlt sich langsam aus!


Grüße Jenna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. Mai 2009)

Cool...das mittlere gefällt mir irgendwie am besten.
Auch wenns hier nicht der Photothread ist, sag doch noch was zu Technik (Belichtung) und Licht (Blitz?). [Reicht: habs grad bei Flickr gefunden]
Ist das satte grün nachbearbeitet oder standard?

Bis Samstag (ich ohne Cam)


----------



## Jennfa (8. Mai 2009)

Die Cam nehme ich Samstag auch nicht mit (zu schwer und sind eh schon so viele Leute, dass es nur aufhalten würde beim flowigen fahren ). 
Das Mittlere war Zufall, deshalb hatte ich noch die selben Einstellungen vom Sprung drin, hab halt nur noch gezoomt weil ich das Licht gerade so schön fand .
Blitzen musste ich leider immer, da die Sonne beim Ersten von hinten kam und der Fahrer dann zu dunkel war. Bei Drop wars eh ziemlich "düster". Schade, hätte teilweise gern auf Mitzieher verzichtet und von weiter vorn aufgenommen. 
Gutes Auge, Kontrast und Sättigung sind minimal erhöht. 

Grüße Jenna


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. Mai 2009)

Bleib es dann bei 10:30 Waldkater und 11 Uhr Laube ?


----------



## Jennfa (8. Mai 2009)

Wir sind um 10:30 am Parkplatz Waldkater. Um 11 Treffen an der Kreuzung meinte Johann, also einen tiefer als Laube.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. Mai 2009)

Ich bin morgen raus wegen Muttertag. Hatte ich beinahe vergessen. Ich werd dann wohl gegen Abend noch ne kurze Runde machen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Mai 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen raus wegen Muttertag. Hatte ich beinahe vergessen. Ich werd dann wohl gegen Abend noch ne kurze Runde machen.



Jeder Tag ist Muttertag!
Morgen ist der Bundesfeiertag der Floristeninnung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (9. Mai 2009)

Darf und kann heute mein neues Deistertrikot nicht ausfahren....
da es mit meinem Rücken immer noch nicht besser ist.
Entzündter Ischias-Nerv....das nervt vielleicht

allen viel spaß...


----------



## schappi (9. Mai 2009)

Was ist denn jetzt mit Sonntag?
wer fährt wann und wo?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## _Sync_ (9. Mai 2009)

Wenn du fährst komm ich gerne mit!

Sag bescheid, wann und wo dann bin ich da...


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Mai 2009)

nabend allerseits, 

da sich mein tacho ja auf dem ladies verabschiedet hat, brauch ich mal so die ungefähren daten : hömes/km usw. von euch. 

merci


ps. @ dhf und barbie : 

für unsere survival-tour nächste woche, bräuchten exto und ich  am samstag nachmittag noch nen guido für die bückeberge. wie siehts da bei euch aus, zeit und lust ?


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Mai 2009)

http://larca.de/shop_sparfestival/19/1


anbei nochmal der link zu den 3l trinkblasen von deuter zum preis von 12,95. 

allerdings ist mindestbestellwert 40 â¬. 
wenn ihr mehrere zusammen bekommt , kÃ¶nnt ihr auch eine sammelbestellung machen. 

denke taxi braucht auch eine neue


----------



## Kampfmaschine (9. Mai 2009)

Werden erst gegen 11 am Waldkater sein. Kommen nach zur Laube.


----------



## Downhillfaller (9. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ps. @ dhf und barbie :
> 
> für unsere survival-tour nächste woche, bräuchten exto und ich  am samstag nachmittag noch nen guido für die bückeberge. wie siehts da bei euch aus, zeit und lust ?



Samstag müsste gehen, event. kann ich euch auch von Porta über das Wesergebirge begleiten, wenn ihr da lang wollt ????


----------



## exto (9. Mai 2009)

Hi Downhillibilli,

wir wollen uns Samstag morgen um 09:00h bei mir treffen, erst mal Frühstücken und dann los. Einrollen an der Weser bis Porta, Wesergebirge bis Rinteln (?), Bückeberge, dann Richtung Deister.

Dann mal weitersehen. Wenn du Lust zum Scouten hast, bist du herzlich gern zum Frühstück eingeladen. Das gilt übrigens auch für übrige Deisterfreun.de. (Allerdings nur, wenn sie dann auch mindestens ne Etappe mitfahren  )

Sören, ich werd wohl doch mit dem Rocky fahren. An der Else scheint die Gabel undicht zu sein. Muss ich morgen mal checken. Was is'n bei der Pike auf der linken Seite? U-Turn und Dämpfungskartusche, oder?

Das ganze Geballer auf den mittlerweile ziemlich ruppigen Trails in Verbindung mit meinem Kampfgewicht in voller Montur scheint langsam doch etwas stressig für die Dame zu werden. Aus nem AM wird vielleicht doch kein Freerider, wenn man n Paar stabile Teile dranflickt 

Ich werd gleich mal gucken, ob's in Koblenz bei den Schluchtis grad was passendes als Expressbike gibt...


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Mai 2009)

links ist doch nur die u-turneinheit mit der feder. 
hab schon paarmal bei der revelation und lyrik öl- und federwechsel gemacht.


----------



## exto (9. Mai 2009)

... und was suppt dann da raus???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (9. Mai 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Hi Downhillibilli,
> 
> wir wollen uns Samstag morgen um 09:00h bei mir treffen, erst mal Frühstücken und dann los. Einrollen an der Weser bis Porta, Wesergebirge bis Rinteln (?), Bückeberge, dann Richtung Deister.
> 
> Dann mal weitersehen. Wenn du Lust zum Scouten hast, bist du herzlich gern zum Frühstück eingeladen. Das gilt übrigens auch für übrige Deisterfreun.de. (Allerdings nur, wenn sie dann auch mindestens ne Etappe mitfahren  )



Hi,
ja wollte heute da schon lang fahren, aber ist dann nix draus geworden.
Das ist ne nette Strecke von Porta aus. Also mal sehen wie das Wetter am Samstag mitspielt 
Hab mal gerade in meine GPS-Datenbank geguckt: von Porta bis Anfang Süntel (Rohdental) sind es 38 km und knapp 1000 HM.
Von da entweder rüber zun den Bückebergen oder den Süntel und dann Richtung Deister.
Geht alles (mit GPS leicht)

Netten Sonntag noch und denkt an eure Mütter 

DHF


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Mai 2009)

exto schrieb:


> ... und was suppt dann da raus???



da wir dwohl ne dichtung unten undicht sein. 
ein wenig öl ist dort auch drin zur schmierung . 

hab dir grad ne mail an deine adresse gesendet mit den pdf-dateien zur gabelwartung.


----------



## matzinski (9. Mai 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt mit Sonntag?
> wer fährt wann und wo?
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi


ich bin morgen "on the Trail" - das neue Bike und das neue Trikot ausfahren. Ich versuch' mal um 11:00 an der Laube zu sein. Weiß aber noch nicht ob ich pünktlich bin, weil ich noch ein "greenhorn" dabei hab.


----------



## blumully (10. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen,

ich wollte mich nochmal für die nette Tour am Samstag bei Euch bedanken. 
Ihr seid eine nette Truppe und ich würde mich auch gerne zukünftig wieder mit einklinken wollen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Mai 2009)

blumully schrieb:


> Guten Morgen alle zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte mich nochmal für die nette Tour am Samstag bei Euch bedanken.
> Ihr seid eine nette Truppe und ich würde mich auch gerne zukünftig wieder mit einklinken wollen.



schön zu hören 

dann : " willkommen im club "


----------



## Kampfmaschine (10. Mai 2009)

Hey Boosh ( DaBomB),
meld dick ma wejen der Federn!?

Der mit dem Bionicon!


----------



## schappi (10. Mai 2009)

Bin gerade zurück von Deister(teil)kreisel Mit Downhillfaller Start 11:00 Uhr BH ende 17:00Uhr Wennigsen Eisdiele um meinen Blutzuckerspiegel zu heben.
ich habe 4:35h, 65km, und 1280 hm und bin in Wennigsen ausgestiegen.
Dirk ist noch weiter zur BH gefahren da kommen dann noch einmal 20km dazu und auch noch ein paar hm mal sehen was bei ihm zusammen gekommen ist.
Wir sind den ganzen Saum vom Süd- und Ostdeister abgefahren und haben einige fantastische Landschaften und Rundblicke gefunden,. Wir sind in über 4 Std nur einem weiteren Biker begegnet.
Für den DK4 ist die Strecke aber zu lang da müssen wir noch etwas kürzen.

Dann sind wir in Springe in der "Deisterpforte" eingekehrt das war wie ein Zeitsprung in die Späten 50er bis  frühen 60er Jahre da kann man sofort einen Film ala "Wolfsmilch" , die "Magermilchbande" oder "Tadelöser und Wolf" drehen. Die Besitzer die das Lokal auch noch bewirtschaften sind zusammen über 170 Jahre alt .
was habt Ihr so erlebt?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. Mai 2009)

Freitag 2h Farnweg und Barbiegrab mit dem Sohnemann.
Den Baumstamm nimmt er mit dem Kinderrad ohne und erdreistet sich mich zu fragen, wo der von mir angekündigte tolle Sprung kommt 

Samstag große Gruppe (gesamt 14 Damen und Herren) davon 10!! schon mit dem Trikot 

Waldkater, Barbie, Grab, Annaturmmittagspause, Ladies, Bmx. Ich bin dann über Grenzweg nach Hause, die anderen über den Farnweg.
Einige kleine Stürze, viele größere Hüpfer.
Das war geil und schnell. Auf dem Barbie schob der Fat Albert bei knapp unter 40km/h übers Vorderrad 
Gesamtzeit knapp 6h.

Sonntag wußte ich nicht, was noch geht und war deswegen einfach mal um 11 an der Laube.
Dort waren Stefan64, matzinsi und Hoerman.
Am Grab noch etwas Waldarbeit mit Evil dann runter und danach Barbie.
Matze hat sein CANYON gleich mal über das Gap, das nur hoerman sprang geschickt (klasse Einweihung)
Danach noch Frank und dann wieder Grenzweg nach Hause. Gesamt 4h waren wir unterwegs.

Jetzt nur noch die Beine hoch und Feierabend 
FAZIT: Geiles Wochende, viele Leute getroffen, nette Gespräche mit Glücklichen Fussgänger und ein Grinsen, dass die Woche übersteht.


----------



## taifun (10. Mai 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Bin gerade zurück von Deister(teil)kreisel Mit Downhillfaller
> ich habe 4:35h, 65km, und 1280 hm und bin in Wennigsen ausgestiegen.
> Dirk ist noch weiter zur BH gefahren da kommen dann noch einmal 20km dazu und auch noch ein paar hm mal sehen was bei ihm zusammen gekommen ist.
> Wir sind den ganzen Saum vom Süd- und Ostdeister abgefahren und haben einige fantastische Landschaften und Rundblicke gefunden,. Wir sind in über 4 Std nur einem weiteren Biker begegnet.
> ...



Wieso zu lang...paßt doch gut Wenn nicht,dann schneller fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (10. Mai 2009)

Bist du einmal mit 30 Biker aller Couleur um den Deister gefahren?
Das dauert etwas länger als mit 2-5 Leuten.
Zur Strafe für deinen Kezerischen Einwurf machst du den Wadenbeißer beim DK4 und traibst die Leute vor dir her.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (10. Mai 2009)

Samstag war ich mit Ruody unterwegs. Also da nachzulesen  Das heißt, nee, Stopp: Ich bin nach'm Farnweg nochmal mit Homer rauf zum Nordmannsturm und dann übern Raketentrail runter nach Basche... HM-Mäßig der erste 2000er dieses Jahr.

Heute Reha-Runde zum Beine ausfahren und Arsc* für Duisburg abhärten: Knapp 115 km und 1230 hm (SSP versteht sich ). Allerdings Straße und Wald-/Feldwege (Reha halt). Also alles im Sinne unseres Revierförsters


----------



## Phil81 (10. Mai 2009)

Sind heute mal wieder Fremdgegangen.







Wetter war Super. Selbst die Modderstiege waren heute gut griffig.






Leider ist mir vermehrt heute aufgefallen das sich die Biken verboten Schilder Seuchenartig im Oberharz ausverbreiten.

Wir sind diese Wege dann natürlich nicht gefahren.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. Mai 2009)

exto schrieb:


> HM-Mäßig der erste 2000er dieses Jahr.



Keine Ahnung wie Ihr das macht  2000Hm bleiben wohl ein Traum. Gestern war ich nach 1111 sowas von platt  das heute nur noch 850 gingen.


----------



## Downhillfaller (10. Mai 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Bin gerade zurück von Deister(teil)kreisel Mit Downhillfaller Start 11:00 Uhr BH ende 17:00Uhr Wennigsen Eisdiele um meinen Blutzuckerspiegel zu heben.
> ich habe 4:35h, 65km, und 1280 hm und bin in Wennigsen ausgestiegen.
> Dirk ist noch weiter zur BH gefahren da kommen dann noch einmal 20km dazu und auch noch ein paar hm mal sehen was bei ihm zusammen gekommen ist.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Ja war echt wie in einem anderen Wald wo wir heute waren, aber es war alles Deister.
Nachdem Schappi ausgeglüht war  hatte ich dann für die letzten 20km doch keine Lust mehr am Waldrand rum zu kreiseln und bin noch mal aufm Berg gefahren.
War glaube ich auch mein Highscore dieses Jahr: 83km + 1728Hm und viel Fahrzeit.
@exto: du hast ja schon jetzt so viel Höhenmeter gemacht wie das ganze letzte Jahr 

Schöne Woche
DHF


----------



## Barbie SHG (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,
meine Pechsträhne hört einfach nicht auf

Ich hatte immer so Knarzgeräusche vom Sattelbereich die ich einfach nicht beseitigen /bzw. die Ursache finden /konnte.
Hab die Ursache heute gefunden.





Rahmenbruch:kotz:

Mal schauen wie die Firma Ghost reagiert.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Mai 2009)

aua , 

na da bin ich auch gespannt. sieht fast danach aus, als wenn die einstecktiefe nicht eingehalten wurde.


----------



## Barbie SHG (10. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> aua ,
> 
> na da bin ich auch gespannt. sieht fast danach aus, als wenn die einstecktiefe nicht eingehalten wurde.



Nee, da liegst Du falsch.
Gottseidank hab ich die Sattelstütze auch nie gekürzt!!
Wenn ich die Stütze unterhalb der Kennung festmache komme ich nicht mehr auf die Pedale.....


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. Mai 2009)

Da reicht es schon, wenn der Durchmesser der Stütze und der Innendurchmesser des Sitzrohres nicht exakt stimmen. Die Stütze flext dann 0,1-0,2 mm und dann knackt es an der Sollbruchstelle.

jaja, hinterher wissen es die die nicht leiden immer besser.

Auf jeden Fall: Mein Beileid


----------



## exto (10. Mai 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> @exto: du hast ja schon jetzt so viel Höhenmeter gemacht wie das ganze letzte Jahr



Ich kann ja nicht zulassen, dass du wieder der Höhenmeterkönig wirst  Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich mich endlich dazu durchgerungen habe, ein Auto abzustoßen und mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu fahren. Ist halt bergig hier in der Gegend...


----------



## schappi (11. Mai 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> meine Pechsträhne hört einfach nicht auf
> 
> Ich hatte immer so Knarzgeräusche vom Sattelbereich die ich einfach nicht beseitigen /bzw. die Ursache finden /konnte.
> ...



Das Foto ist zu unscharf für nähere Aussagen, aber der Bruchverlauf direkt neben der Schweißnaht, deutet darauf hin, das der Bruch in der Wärmeeinflusszone der Schweißnaht als Dauerschwingbruch ausging.
Mögliche Ursachen, nicht korrekt ausgeführte Schweißnaht oder inkorrekte Wärmebehandlung de Rahmens nach dem Schweißen.
Sei froh das es dort und nicht am Steuerkopf zum Bruch gekommen ist.
Eine Reklamation und ein 100% Ersatz des Rahmens durch Gohst sollte kein Problem sein.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## toschi (11. Mai 2009)

Irgendjemand hatte mir um Ostern rum gesteckt er hätte noch eine XTR Kurbel M960 zuhause rumfliegen, hab leider vergessen wer das war. Ich würde gern darauf zurückkommen und diese Kurbel bei angemessenem Preis kaufen, gern ohne Blätter aber beide Kurbelarme evtl. mit Kettenblattschrauben.

Bitte um Meldung


----------



## taifun (11. Mai 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Bist du einmal mit 30 Biker aller Couleur um den Deister gefahren?
> Das dauert etwas länger als mit 2-5 Leuten.
> Zur Strafe für deinen Kezerischen Einwurf machst du den Wadenbeißer beim DK4 und traibst die Leute vor dir her.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Wir sind sogar schom mit mehr als 100 um den Deister gefahren

Muß ich dann eine Peitsche mitbringen


----------



## exto (11. Mai 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Wir sind sogar schom mit mehr als 100 um den Deister gefahren



Na ja, Rennradfahrer ...

Die neigen doch eher schon mal zur Rudelbildung. Müssen ja schließlich auch aneinander Windschatten lutschen um hinterher fette Zahlen auf der Uhr zu haben, die das Rasieren der Beine rechtfertigen _("38er Schnitt kriegste unrasiert nich hin")_


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Mai 2009)

Wartet beim RR auch immer der erste  bis der letzte aufgeschlossen und durchgeschnauft hat


----------



## matzinski (11. Mai 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> meine Pechsträhne hört einfach nicht auf
> 
> Ich hatte immer so Knarzgeräusche vom Sattelbereich die ich einfach nicht beseitigen /bzw. die Ursache finden /konnte.
> ...


 ... dem einen wird's gegeben , dem anderen wird's genommen . Herzliches Beileid 

Mann, mann, mann, war ich schnell mit dem neuen Schluchti (dauergrins).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (11. Mai 2009)

Also kann ich daraus entnehmen, daß sich das lange Warten gelohnt hat?


----------



## Loni (11. Mai 2009)

MoinMoin!!

Auch an Euch die Einladung zur 
Tour d'Eilenriede II 
am Feierabend

Ich werde mich über rege Teilnahme freuen


----------



## schappi (11. Mai 2009)

exto schrieb:


> ... und was suppt dann da raus???



Da ist immer etwas Öl zum Schmieren der Buchsen drin.
Hast du schon jemals Buchsen,Filzringe und Abstreifer gewechselt?
wahrscheinlich ist das jetzt alles etwas verschlissen und bei dem Geschüttel deiner Fahrweise kommt da jetzt oben die 20- 50ml Schmieröl raus


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Mai 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Da ist immer etwas Öl zum Schmieren der Buchsen drin.
> Hast du schon jemals Buchsen,Filzringe und Abstreifer gewechselt?
> wahrscheinlich ist das jetzt alles etwas verschlissen und bei dem Geschüttel deiner Fahrweise kommt da jetzt oben die 20- 50ml Schmieröl raus


 
Schappi könnte recht haben.
In ´08 war das Tempo noch so, dass das Öl sich am Boden der Gabel sammeln konnte. Samstag waren wir aber brutal schnell, so dass auch Öl jede Orientierung verliert und den Ölnebel preßt es überall raus. (oder wars der verpatze Kicker aufm Ladies?)

Gefühl waren wir Sonntag nochmal ´n Tacken schneller [siehe Matze - der sich, wenn er sein Tempo nach der ersten Ausfahrt noch steigert wohl doch im Sommer noch ein Torque kaufen muss ]

So, jetzt Feierabend


----------



## matzinski (11. Mai 2009)

yep, das Warten hat sich gelohnt. Das Teil fährt sich rauf wie ein Hardtail, wenn man will (Propedal rein, Gabel absenken), auch gewichtsmäßig. Und runter ist's erste Sahne, die Gabel könnte vieleicht noch ein bischen besser ansprechen, vieleicht kommt das noch. Sonst gibt es nix zu meckern. Den Durchschlag bei der Landung übers Gap hat's auch unbeschadet überstanden.  

Allerdings brauchte das Bike erstmal einen technischen Dienst, nachdem es aus den Karton raus war. Ich hab erstmal die Laufräder anständig zentriert und abgedrückt. Außerdem war die Anordnung von Brems- und Schalthebel am Lenker vertauscht, so daß man das Cockpit gar nicht richtig einstellen konnte. 

... ich denke, ich werde mein Tempo wieder drosseln. Das wird sonst zu gefährlich. Über das Gap bin ich übrigens ohne Absicht gesprungen, ich bin einfach immer hinter hoerman her - und dann war da plötzlich der Kicker


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Mai 2009)

wo wir doch grad unsere schönen trikots bekommen haben, 
dachte ich, ne kopfbedeckung wär auch nicht schlecht. 
ich hab mir diese hier machen lassen. 

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_UnXpTpOatL4/SbJVr6LIZOI/AAAAAAAAFTc/idOdgzRDyeQ/s1600-h/Biker.jpg

bei interesse gibt´s  mehr davon . 
kostenpunkt sind 30  plus versand.


----------



## matzinski (11. Mai 2009)

... cooles Mützchen, aber 30 Hühner. Ganz schön teuer!


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Mai 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> ... cooles Mützchen, aber 30 Hühner. Ganz schön teuer!



handgemacht und genau nach deinem kopfmass gehäkelt


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Mai 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> ... ich denke, ich werde mein Tempo wieder drosseln. Das wird sonst zu gefährlich. Über das Gap bin ich übrigens ohne Absicht gesprungen, ich bin einfach immer hinter hoerman her - und dann war da plötzlich der Kicker



Zeit, deine Signatur zu überdenken...oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (11. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> handgemacht und genau nach deinem kopfmass gehäkelt



Die sieht man unterm Helm doch nicht oder ist die sooo groß das drüber paßt??



exto schrieb:


> Na ja, Rennradfahrer ...
> 
> Die neigen doch eher schon mal zur Rudelbildung. Müssen ja schließlich auch aneinander Windschatten lutschen um hinterher fette Zahlen auf der Uhr zu haben, die das Rasieren der Beine rechtfertigen _("38er Schnitt kriegste unrasiert nich hin")_



Bin leider immer lange vorne...so wenig Windschatten und mag lieber Schnitten


----------



## matzinski (11. Mai 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Zeit, deine Signatur zu überdenken...oder?


Ich hab' mich lange nicht gelegt (außer mit dem Muni). Ich weiß gar nicht mehr, wie der Deister schmeckt.  Aber die Signatur wird nicht geändert, basta. 

Vieleicht sollte ich mich an das Limit mit dem neuen Bike nur ein wenig langsamer rantasten (grübel) - dann lern' ich vieleicht auch eleganter zu stürzen.


----------



## matzinski (11. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> handgemacht und genau nach deinem kopfmass gehäkelt


...und was ist, wenn man mal 'nen dicken Kopf hat? Soll ja vorkommen. Paßt die dann noch?


----------



## atrailsnail (11. Mai 2009)

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob das schon gefragt wurde: 
Gibt es deisterfreun.de Delegation nach Clausthal am Sonntag?
So hoerman, roudy, pebbles oder so?
Ich plane gerade und werde wohl fahren!
Gerne auch im neuen Trikot...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Mai 2009)

atrailsnail schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher, ob das schon gefragt wurde:
> Gibt es deisterfreun.de Delegation nach Clausthal am Sonntag?
> So hoerman, roudy, pebbles oder so?
> Ich plane gerade und werde wohl fahren!
> Gerne auch im neuen Trikot...



Ich werde erst den Schäfercup in Dassel wieder fahren.


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Mai 2009)

atrailsnail schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher, ob das schon gefragt wurde:
> Gibt es deisterfreun.de Delegation nach Clausthal am Sonntag?
> So hoerman, roudy, pebbles oder so?
> Ich plane gerade und werde wohl fahren!
> Gerne auch im neuen Trikot...




sorry, auch erst wieder in dassel am start. 
ab samstag bin ich mit exto auf survival-biketour quer durch die wälder von niedersachsen und nrw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epinephrin (12. Mai 2009)

Loni schrieb:


> MoinMoin!!
> 
> Auch an Euch die Einladung zur
> Tour d'Eilenriede II
> ...



Bin für 19.05., 18 h.


----------



## McNim (12. Mai 2009)

Hi @ all,

mal ein kleiner Tip, wenn das Wetter mal wieder nicht mitspielt und ihr trozdem biken wollt:

http://www.austria.com/mtb09

Marius


----------



## matzinski (12. Mai 2009)

McNim schrieb:


> Hi @ all,
> 
> mal ein kleiner Tip, wenn das Wetter mal wieder nicht mitspielt und ihr trozdem biken wollt:
> 
> ...


Ich geh' lieber richtig biken - es gibt kein Wetter, welches nicht mitspielt. Das spielt immer.


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Mai 2009)

apropos trainingsrunde. 
ist wer nachher am taternpfahl oder wäre ich dort alleine ?


----------



## Wielrenner (12. Mai 2009)

Möchte gerne morgen mit Bike von Linden/Limmer in den Deister cruisen. Wenn wer mitkommen möchte und mich richtig quälen will, bitte melden. Abfahrt 15:00-16:00 Uhr, bin aber für andere Vorschläge offen!


----------



## Barbie SHG (12. Mai 2009)

So, mein Rahmen ist jetzt bei Saikls.

Jetzt muss mal mein Racefully die nächsten Touren ran. 
(war schon ganz staubig)


----------



## stefan64 (12. Mai 2009)

Wielrenner schrieb:


> Wenn wer mitkommen möchte und mich richtig quälen will, bitte melden.



Ja nä is klar.


----------



## tweetygogo (12. Mai 2009)

He schaut mal REIN==== http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/185956/cat/500


----------



## McNim (13. Mai 2009)

Wielrenner schrieb:


> Möchte gerne morgen mit Bike von Linden/Limmer in den Deister cruisen. Wenn wer mitkommen möchte und mich richtig quälen will, bitte melden. Abfahrt 15:00-16:00 Uhr, bin aber für andere Vorschläge offen!


 
Hallo Wielrenner,

ich wollte heute bissel früher Feierabend machen und mich auch mal aufs Bike setzten. War die letzten male mal wieder allein unterwegs. Leider kenne wir uns noch nicht und ich muss mal wieder von 0 auf Kondition und die Aussage von Stefan64 soll woll heißen, dass du ein kleiner Renner bist und ich nur eine Bremse für dich bin. ...richtig?!


Marius

P.S.: komme aus Wettbergen West und fahre über Weetzen nach Wennigsen oder ober die 65 nach Barsinghausen.


----------



## Epinephrin (13. Mai 2009)

McNim schrieb:


> Hallo Wielrenner,
> 
> ich wollte heute bissel früher Feierabend machen und mich auch mal aufs Bike setzten. War die letzten male mal wieder allein unterwegs. Leider kenne wir uns noch nicht und ich muss mal wieder von 0 auf Kondition und die Aussage von Stefan64 soll woll heißen, dass du ein kleiner Renner bist und ich nur eine Bremse für dich bin. ...richtig?!
> 
> ...



Ich bügel mittwochs ein wenig durch den Benther Berg. Wenn du möchtest, kannst du ja heute um 17 h zum Jägerheim (Lenther Chaussee) kommen. Da warte ich ein paar Minuten auf dich und noch ein paar andere. Und ich fahre kein Level dass Du nicht auch fahren könntest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (13. Mai 2009)

Epinephrin schrieb:


> Ich bügel mittwochs ein wenig durch den Benther Berg. Wenn du möchtest, kannst du ja heute um 17 h zum Jägerheim (Lenther Chaussee) kommen. Da warte ich ein paar Minuten auf dich und noch ein paar andere. Und ich fahre kein Level dass Du nicht auch fahren könntest!



vielleicht komm ich auch. Ist das eine Gaststätte?
Gruß,  Lena


----------



## Barbie SHG (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
jemand Zeit und Lust heute Nachmittag (gegen 16:00) auf ne Runde in den Bückebergen??
Gruß Tom


----------



## schappi (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,
am 23.und 24.5 finden auf dem Gerdener Berg Waldtage statt, Ort ist 
neben dem Waldgasthaus Niedersachsen.
am Sonntag dem 24.5. um 15:00 Uhr findet eine Podiumsdiskussion zum Thema

Mountainbiken statt.
Teilnehmer:
1. Ein Forstamstleiter der Staatsforsten Niedersachsen (Chef der 
Revierförster)
2. ein Abteilungsleiter der Region entweder Naturschutz oder Sport und 
Naherholung
3. Die Deisterfreunde: Ich habe schon zugesagt. Taxi und ich nehmen im Deisterfreunde Trikot an der Podiumsdiskussion teil.

Diskussionsleiter ist der Bürgermeister von Gehrden
Ich weiß daß an dem Wochenende DH Winterberg und Rennen in Dassel sind, aber es wäre schön für unsere Sache wenn möglichts viel Biker im Deisterfreun.de Trikot im Publikum sind!

Bitte melden
Treffen wäre um 14:30 Uhr am 24.5. am Gehrdener Berg im Deisterfreun.de Trikot 

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (13. Mai 2009)

Loni schrieb:


> vielleicht komm ich auch. Ist das eine Gaststätte?
> Gruß,  Lena



Ja ist es liegt auf der Nordost- Seite des Benthers
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (13. Mai 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo,
> jemand Zeit und Lust heute Nachmittag (gegen 16:00) auf ne Runde in den Bückebergen??
> Gruß Tom



Lust ja, aber Zeit leider nicht - machen die Strecke frei für die Skate by night Veranstalltung - .

Nächstes mal aber bestimmt, also frag ruhig nächstes mal wieder !

Viel Spaß bei dem Wetter !

Gruss L-L-03


----------



## Loni (13. Mai 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo,
> jemand Zeit und Lust heute Nachmittag (gegen 16:00) auf ne Runde in den Bückebergen??
> Gruß Tom



ich will ich will ich will! aber schaff ich nicht  
näxtes Mal!
(evtl. Himmelfahrt?)


----------



## Loni (13. Mai 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ja ist es liegt auf der Nordost- Seite des Benthers
> Gruß
> Schappi



Dankeseeeehr


----------



## taxifolia (13. Mai 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> ...
> 3. Die Deisterfreunde: Ich habe schon zugesagt. Taxi und ich nehmen im Deisterfreunde Trikot an der Podiumsdiskussion teil.
> ...
> Gruß
> Schappi



arghhh, das sieht mit krawatte und Anzugshose wohl nicht so gut aus

taxi


----------



## McNim (13. Mai 2009)

Epinephrin schrieb:


> Ich bügel mittwochs ein wenig durch den Benther Berg. Wenn du möchtest, kannst du ja heute um 17 h zum Jägerheim (Lenther Chaussee) kommen. Da warte ich ein paar Minuten auf dich und noch ein paar andere. Und ich fahre kein Level dass Du nicht auch fahren könntest!


 
...das hört sich ja nach CC-Feile an, mal sehen ob ich es heute schaffe und dich davon überzeugen kann, dass ich mal wieder zwei drei Touren brauche um auf ein normales Tourenlevel zu kommen.

...könnne ja dann mal schauen was wir machen.

Marius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Ich bin am WE mal wieder in der Gegend und würde am Samstag (frühestens später Vormittag) gerne eine Tour im Deister machen. Da ich nicht alleine fahren möchte und mich im Deister praktisch nicht auskenne (bin nur einmal mit toschi gefahren) würde ich mich über Mitfahrer freuen!

Tour-Motto: Langsam bergauf, schnell bergab. Also Wege wie z.B. der Raketentrail (Sprünge lasse ich aber aus).

Hat vielleicht einer einen besseren Wetterbericht. Auf wetter-online siehts nach Regen am WE aus.


----------



## Wielrenner (13. Mai 2009)

McNim schrieb:


> Hallo Wielrenner,
> 
> ich wollte heute bissel früher Feierabend machen und mich auch mal aufs Bike setzten. War die letzten male mal wieder allein unterwegs. Leider kenne wir uns noch nicht und ich muss mal wieder von 0 auf Kondition und die Aussage von Stefan64 soll woll heißen, dass du ein kleiner Renner bist und ich nur eine Bremse für dich bin. ...richtig?!
> 
> ...



Moin Marius, danke für Dein Interesse. Du hast richtig vermutet, wird eher ein Training als eine Tour.


----------



## taifun (13. Mai 2009)

Wielrenner schrieb:


> Moin Marius, danke für Dein Interesse. Du hast richtig vermutet, wird eher ein Training als eine Tour.



Denke daran, Di und Do darfst auch zu uns kommen,warst lange nicht dabei
Und heiz nicht alle Biker hier kaputt


----------



## taifun (13. Mai 2009)

Nach 3.Wöchiger gesundheitlicher Zwangspause dürfte heute endlich mal wieder in den  Wald zum Biken

So kam dabei in den Genuß das neue Trikot auszuführen

Es waren nur 2 h 28 km und 700 hm....das reicht aber nach der Pause.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Barbie SHG (13. Mai 2009)

@Loni;L-L-03 
Ich hab Scotty noch motivieren können. Wir wollen heute mal von der Heimat in die Bückeberge starten. 

Gruß Tom


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Mai 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Taxi und ich nehmen im Deisterfreunde Trikot an der Podiumsdiskussion teil.
> 
> 
> Treffen wäre um 14:30 Uhr am 24.5. am Gehrdener Berg im Deisterfreun.de Trikot
> ...



aber nur, wenn du dich in dein race-trikot schiesst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (13. Mai 2009)

So, hier mal auf Hoermanchens Anraten ein Paar nähere Info's zu unserer geplanten Outdoor-Tour rund um Ostwestfalen, damit der eine oder die andere sich bei Interesse vielleicht mal für ein, zwei Etappen (oder doch noch komplett) einklinken kann:

Wir treffen uns Samstag um 09:00 h zum Frühstück bei mir. Abfahrt ist dann hier in B.O. so gegen 10:00h. Dann erst mal an der Weser einrollen bis zur Porta.

Wie sieht's denn aus, Dirk? Machst du uns denn nun den Guido? Wenn ja, mit, oder ohne Frühstück?

Ab da so ungefähr folgende Strecke: Wesergebirge bis mindesterns Rinteln - Bückeberge - Bad Nenndorf - dann auf dem E1 (Deister - Springe - Bad Münder - Süntel - Hameln - Lippisches Bergland - Lemgo - Detmold) - Herrmannsweg (Oerlinghausen - Bielefeld - Halle - Bad Iburg) - Osnabrück - Wittekindsweg ( Bad Essen - Rödinghausen - Lübbecke - Porta).

Das Ganze wird auf gar keinen Fall ein Rennen, sondern eine Tour, auf der neben dem Biken mit Sicherheit auch das Eisdielen- und Biergartensitzen nicht zu kurz kommen wird...

Nen Zeitplan haben wir über das Frühstück am Samstag hinaus eigentlich nicht gemacht. is ja schließlich auch Sinn der Sache, einfach mal ohne Zeitplan zu tun, worauf man Lust hat.Wer sich einklinken will ruft am besten einfach mal an. Vielleicht können wir ja auch einen Posting-Sklaven verpflichten, der hin und wieder mal ne SMS von uns mit aktuellen Standortmeldungen hier posten kann... Homer, hast du Lust, dein Eierfon mal artgerecht einzusetzen?


----------



## Maruu (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo Deisterfreaks,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Route welche nicht zu anspruchsvoll ist da ich mit meiner Freundin welche Anfängerin ist, ein bissel fahren wollte.
Es sollte nach möglichkeit Waldweg sein und nicht zu steil, kann auch ein bisschen Radweg dabei sein.
Geplant war morgens los, dann zur Mittagszeit irgendwo (Habt ihr ne Idee wo) was essen und dann wieder Richtung Springe.
Gedacht hab ich so an die 60 Kilometer.

Bin leider nur am Wochenende in Springe und deshalb kenn ich mich dort auch genau garnicht aus.

ggf. wäre es gut wenn ihr auch interessante Orte im Umkreis Springe kennt, die man sich auf jeden Fall mal ansehen sollte.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. Mai 2009)

Den Saupark solltest du gesehen haben, in Bredenbeck die Kornbrennerei Warnecke (Himmelfahrt mit den Jetlags Live).
Zum radfahren: An jedem Parkplatz stehen Wanderkarten, über den Kammweg kommt Ihr an alle Ecken im Deister. Für den Anfang ist das sicher Herausforderung genug. Essen gibt es am Annaturm, von da über Köllnischfeld nach Springe. Oder am Nordmannsturm. Oder Ihr besucht eine der Eisdielen in der Springer Fussgängerzone.
Der Steinbruch oberhalb von Springe ist im Sonnenuntergang mit Freundin absolutes MUSS.
Ebenso die Wasserräder oberhalb von Wennigsen

TOP TIP: Schließt euch zu einem hier veröffentlichten Termin an und lernt alle Ecken kennen.


----------



## Madeba (14. Mai 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...Der Steinbruch oberhalb von Springe ist im Sonnenuntergang mit Freundin absolutes MUSS...


also, ich will hier ja keinen abwerben....

aber wenn schon Sonnenuntergang, dann am Hohenstein oder Yellows Place beim Süntelturm ! Der liegt zwar nicht im Deister, aber der Süntel ist für Anfänger vielleicht eher geeignet, insgesamt zwar etwas höher, aber wenn einmal oben, dann kaum Höhenmeter auf den Kammwegen (jawoll, es sind mehrere !) 

Der Deister bietet ohne Frage die besseren Trails, aber die Natur geniessen, das geht im Süntel viel besser.

Einkehren z.B. im Süntelturm, der Kuchen und die Tomatensuppe sind legendär


----------



## schappi (14. Mai 2009)

Maruu schrieb:


> Hallo Deisterfreaks,
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Route welche nicht zu anspruchsvoll ist da ich mit meiner Freundin welche Anfängerin ist, ein bissel fahren wollte.
> Es sollte nach möglichkeit Waldweg sein und nicht zu steil, kann auch ein bisschen Radweg dabei sein.
> Geplant war morgens los, dann zur Mittagszeit irgendwo (Habt ihr ne Idee wo) was essen und dann wieder Richtung Springe.
> ...



Hallo Maruu
schau einmal hier auf die Seite von Michael
http://www.deister-mtb.de/wegenetz.html
Da wirst du alles finden was du suchst.
Das sind viele Touren auf Forstwegen mit genauen Beschreibungen und Bildern. Davon könnt ihr euch etwas aussuchen.
Ansonsten könnt ihr euch gerne einmal melden wann ihr fahren wollt und einer von uns kann euch den Guide machen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taifun (14. Mai 2009)

Moin,
ev. jemand heute für knapp 2 h ab 14:00 Uhr kurze Tour fahren mit dabei?

Klappt leider doch nicht....Termin dazwischen gekommen...;-(


----------



## McNim (14. Mai 2009)

@Tomas
@ Barbie,

war gestern unteranderem mit Lena unterwegs und die hat mir die Bückeberge wegen den flowigen Trails empfohlen. Desweiteren hat sie gesagt, ihr kennt die besten Trails da und das es da wohl mehr flow als im Deister gibt


...nimmt ihr mich mal mit

Marius


----------



## Phil81 (14. Mai 2009)

Wer ist den Sonntag so unterwegs?


----------



## Downhillfaller (14. Mai 2009)

McNim schrieb:


> @Tomas
> @ Barbie,
> 
> war gestern unteranderem mit Lena unterwegs und die hat mir die Bückeberge wegen den flowigen Trails empfohlen. Desweiteren hat sie gesagt, ihr kennt die besten Trails da und das es da wohl mehr flow als im Deister gibt
> ...



da hast du am Samstag die Möglichkeit bei Exto`s Tour mit einzusteigen.
Aber besser ist du kommst mal mit wenn Barbie+ich da rumfahren.

Gruß
DHF


----------



## McNim (14. Mai 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> da hast du am Samstag die Möglichkeit bei Exto`s Tour mit einzusteigen.
> Aber besser ist du kommst mal mit wenn Barbie+ich da rumfahren.
> 
> Gruß
> DHF


 
...genau mein Reden. Jetzt wo ich dich sehe, der Name Downhillfaller ist auch gefallen. Hoffe ich bin nicht zu schlecht für euch.

Marius

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNim (14. Mai 2009)

@ Lena,

ich muss mich bei dir entschuldigen, bei unserer kleinen Reifen Diskusion hast du dich nicht ganz richt ausgedrückt, aber im gorben hattest do recht. ...Sorry, ich gebe mein Fehler öffentlich zu.

Marius

Zitat:


Was bedeuten die Laufrichtungspfeile?

Auf den Seitenwänden der meisten Schwalbe Reifen finden Sie einen ROTATION-Pfeil, der die empfohlene Laufrichtung angibt. Beim Fahren muss das Rad in Pfeilrichtung rotieren. Auf älteren Reifen lautet die Angabe DRIVE, hat aber die gleiche Bedeutung. 

Bei vielen MTB-Reifen finden Sie hingegen einen FRONT und einen REAR-Pfeil. Der FRONT-Pfeil gibt die empfohlene Rotationsrichtung für das Vorderrad an und der REAR-Pfeil entsprechend für das Hinterrad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







 



...auf das mich alle auslachen


----------



## Loni (14. Mai 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> da hast du am Samstag die Möglichkeit bei Exto`s Tour mit einzusteigen.
> Aber besser ist du kommst mal mit wenn Barbie+ich da rumfahren.
> 
> Gruß
> DHF



jau, dann will ich auch. Am WE kann ich nämlich nicht. 

@McNim: Frauen haben immer Recht 

Frohes Biken!


----------



## schappi (14. Mai 2009)

Loni schrieb:


> @McNim: Frauen haben immer Recht
> 
> Frohes Biken!



Genau!! 
Wir Männer sind sowieso in einer "No Win Situation":



Gruß
Schappi
Der seit 25 Jahren verheratet ist und mit 3 Frauen zusammenwohnt


----------



## varadero (14. Mai 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Schappi
> Der seit 25 Jahren verheratet ist und mit 3 Frauen zusammenwohnt


Ja neee is klar, und darumm schaut er wohl auch so verdammt schlecht (unterernährt?  ) aus!!! 







Varadero 

@ schappi: von Michi gibt es übrigens auch ein paar nette Bilder von Elba (leider einige male mit mir drauf)


----------



## schappi (14. Mai 2009)

Jetzt fall du mir auch noch in den Rücken!!
bei dir Zu Hause geht es doch auch so zu wenn Valentina und Barbara sich streiten:


----------



## schappi (14. Mai 2009)

varadero schrieb:


> Varadero
> 
> @ schappi: von Michi gibt es übrigens auch ein paar nette Bilder von Elba (leider einige male mit mir drauf)



SoSo,
nach Elba kannst fahren!!
Aber mal uns Deisterfreunde besuchen, daß bekommst du nicht hin,
dabei hat Jenfa schon zugesagt mit dir das Barbiegrab und den Raketentrail zu fahren! 
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## varadero (14. Mai 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> ... bei dir Zu Hause ...



Neiiiiiiiin, natürlich nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Meine Weiber sind doch keine Zicken - Nieeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## varadero (14. Mai 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> SoSo,
> nach Elba kannst fahren!!
> Aber mal uns Deisterfreunde besuchen, daß bekommst du nicht hin,
> dabei hat Jenfa schon zugesagt mit dir das Barbiegrab und den Raketentrail zu fahren!
> ...


Du kennst aber schon die _netten_ Italienerinnen - oder?? 
Und den Kaffee, das Essen, ... dolce far niente und ...

Aber ich komme schon noch ... versprochen!
(Das Fräulein Jenfa möchte ich unbedingt kennen lernen!)


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. Mai 2009)

McNim schrieb:


> @ Lena,
> ich muss mich bei dir entschuldigen, bei unserer kleinen Reifen Diskusion hast du dich nicht ganz richt ausgedrückt, aber im gorben hattest do recht. ...Sorry, ich gebe mein Fehler öffentlich zu.
> 
> Marius
> ...


 
Hier lacht keiner, aber zu deiner Sicherheit:
Auch wenn der Reifen falsch rum montiert ist kannst du vorwärts fahren.
Ich schere mich schon lange nicht mehr um dieses Detail, falle aber ab und zu mal aus anderen Gründen hin.
Wenn man "das" zu ernst nimmt, muss man(n) vor jeder Fahrt genau überlegen in welchem Terrain, bei welchem Wetter, in welchem Tempo mit welchem Systemgewicht man fahren wird und danach Reifen, Laufrichtung und Luftdruck für vorn und hinten getrennt auswählen. 
Ermittelt man eins davon nicht akribisch, dann....

Luft aufpumpen, losfahren, lustich sein.
Roudy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (14. Mai 2009)

McNim schrieb:


> @Tomas
> @ Barbie,
> 
> war gestern unteranderem mit Lena unterwegs und die hat mir die Bückeberge wegen den flowigen Trails empfohlen. Desweiteren hat sie gesagt, ihr kennt die besten Trails da und das es da wohl mehr flow als im Deister gibt
> ...




Hallo McNim,
wir fahren z.Zt. fast 1x wöchentlich in die BB.
Würdest Du mit dem Auto oder Bahn anreisen??

Wie gesagt ich werds immer reinschreiben wenn ne Tour geplant ist.
Dann einfach melden.

Gruß Tom

(Wenn's am Samstag regnen sollte, werde ich evtl. Sonntag - Vormittag ne BB-Runde drehen)


----------



## McNim (14. Mai 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo McNim,
> wir fahren z.Zt. fast 1x wöchentlich in die BB.
> Würdest Du mit dem Auto oder Bahn anreisen??
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Tom,

eigentlich halte ich nichts von Fahrrad und Auto. Fahre auch immer in den Deister und zurück. Aber bei der Entfehrnung würde ich mit dem Auto kommen. Kann gerne noch ein paar Leute einsammeln. Hab ein Kombi.

Marius


----------



## Loni (14. Mai 2009)

da schrei ich mal ganz laut *HIER*


----------



## Scott-y (14. Mai 2009)

@Barbie
Ich war nach unserer BB Tour reichlich platt. 2x am Tag fahren ist Gift für meinen gealterten Kadaver. Aber wenn du mich wieder fragst würde ich wieder ,,JA,, sagen.  Ich bin danach in die Wanne und dann ins Bett. Mein morgendlicher Arbeitsweg lief glaube ich unterhalb des ,,Regenerations Modus ,, ab. Durchschnittspuls 130


----------



## Barbie SHG (15. Mai 2009)

Hi Mario,
meine Oberschenkel haben auch noch ne Stunde später geschmerzt.
Durch den Start von der Heimat kamen bei mir 72 KM/4 Std. Fahrzeit zusammen. War etwas kürzer geplant, am Ende wars aber supi.

Bis denne
Tom


----------



## matzinski (15. Mai 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Wer ist den Sonntag so unterwegs?


ich, aber diesmal noch früher als sonst.  Muß um 13:00 mit allem durch sein. Vieleicht fahr' ich auch ausnahmsweise mal morgen nachmittag. Sonntag morgen soll das Wetter nich so doll sein, dafür aber morgen nachmittag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (15. Mai 2009)

Leute schaut mal was ich gefunden habe:
*ein Comic über Taifun:*




*Und Hoerman auf dem neuen Trail:*




*Und Evels letzten Sprung*


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Mai 2009)

toll schappi, 

aber immer noch 

hoerman    

wann lernt ihr´s endlich !!!


----------



## Madeba (15. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...hoerman...


@ chris2305: hast Du den Namen auf den Foto-T-Shirts auch richtig geschrieben ??


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Mai 2009)

@ schappi 

jetz ham se dich abba foll gedist  inne anderän treat 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5912583&postcount=57

  naja tweety´s gang halt


----------



## taifun (15. Mai 2009)

Morgen wer im Wald,wenn es nicht regnet???


----------



## McNim (15. Mai 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Morgen wer im Wald,wenn es nicht regnet???


 
...also ich würde ja gerne, da die Jungs immer Sonntags fahren und ich da nie kann. Aber bei mir wird sogar markantes Wetter angezeigt!

Marius


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Mai 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Morgen wer im Wald,wenn es nicht regnet???




ja, exto und ich  

wir sind aber auch dann im wald, wenn es regnet. 
der rucksack ist gepackt , ...  es kann losgehen


----------



## McNim (15. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ja, exto und ich
> 
> wir sind aber auch dann im wald, wenn es regnet.
> der rucksack ist gepackt , ... es kann losgehen


 
was, wann und wo wollt ihr denn morgen machen? ...dann wirst halt ein Schlammschlacht


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Mai 2009)

das hier wollen wir machen 



exto schrieb:


> So, hier mal auf Hoermanchens Anraten ein Paar nähere Info's zu unserer geplanten Outdoor-Tour rund um Ostwestfalen, damit der eine oder die andere sich bei Interesse vielleicht mal für ein, zwei Etappen (oder doch noch komplett) einklinken kann:
> 
> Wir treffen uns Samstag um 09:00 h zum Frühstück bei mir. Abfahrt ist dann hier in B.O. so gegen 10:00h. Dann erst mal an der Weser einrollen bis zur Porta.
> 
> ...


----------



## McNim (15. Mai 2009)

...na das bekomme ich Zuhause nicht durch, da kann ich ja nur viel Spaß und besseres Wetter wünschen.

Marius

...sehen uns ja beim DK spät. wieder. Da kann mein Weibchen auch nichts sagen, ist ja schon seit Monaten vorgemerkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (15. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ja, exto und ich
> 
> wir sind aber auch dann im wald, wenn es regnet.
> der rucksack ist gepackt , ...  es kann losgehen



Dann wünsche Ich Euch schon mal viel spaß bei der Tour
Hoffe Ihr haltet uns hier auf dem laufenden

grüße Alex


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Mai 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Dann wünsche Ich Euch schon mal viel spaß bei der Tour
> Hoffe Ihr haltet uns hier auf dem laufenden
> 
> grüße Alex




das einzige was hier grad richtig läuft, ist das wasser die strassen runter 

hier giesst es grad in strömen


----------



## taifun (15. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> das einzige was hier grad richtig läuft, ist das wasser die strassen runter
> 
> hier giesst es grad in strömen



Ich weiß,muß jetzt mit Hund raus...


----------



## firefighter76 (15. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> das einzige was hier grad richtig läuft, ist das wasser die strassen runter
> 
> hier giesst es grad in strömen



du bist gut da kommt von euch ja nen richtiges gewitter rüber gerade 
na dann wünsche ich euch viel spaß morgen


----------



## Downhillfaller (16. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> das einzige was hier grad richtig läuft, ist das wasser die strassen runter
> 
> hier giesst es grad in strömen



bestes Wetter  kein Regen angesagt für heute 
So, Rucksack packen und dann Treffen mit den Stunzi-Ligth Fahrern Exto+Hoerman 

Bis nachher !

DHF


----------



## Barbie SHG (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo Stunziteam + Guido,

ich bin dabei heute.  (Trotz diverse Trefferflecken vom Paintballgemetzel gestern )
Bestes SSWB-Wetter.
Ich glaube die Tour von DHF mit 84KM und 1650HM (Wesercross + BB-Trailtour) wird das bisher härteste in diesem Jahr für mich.

Bis nacher

Gruß Tom


----------



## blumully (16. Mai 2009)

Einen schönen guten Morgen,

ich wünsche Euch auch viel Spaß bei der Tour.

Ich selbst habe geplant am Dienstag eine Runde in den Deister zu fahren. Eine kleine 30km Runde hatte ich mir vorgestellt.
Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen? Uhrzeit ist egal. Ich habe den ganzen Tag Zeit.


----------



## schappi (16. Mai 2009)

Habe Bilder von dem südlichsten Mitglied Der Deisterfreunde Varadero aus Salzburg bekommen.

Das neue Trikot steht Ihm gut.















Varadero, das sieht ja so aus als wen ihr noch Schneereste bis in tiefe Lagen habt!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## stefan64 (16. Mai 2009)

Das Trikot steht ihm wirklich gut.
Jezt muß er nur noch mal in den Deister kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (16. Mai 2009)

so, entgegen meiner sonstigen Gewohnheiten war ich HEUTE unterwegs auf 'ner schönen Trailrunde (Asphalt, Raketentrail, Frank und Farn). Hab' Roudy auf seiner Rennfeile getroffen. Außerdem hat mir McNim den Raketentrail gezeigt - kannte ich noch gar nicht. Sehr schön. Gelegt hab' ich mich auf dem Frankweg auch endlich . Ich bin aber weich (und natürlich äußerst elegant) in den Schlamm gefallen. Es war zum Teil echt sauglatt. Morgen laß ich dann mal ausfallen bis auf 'ne kleine Runde mit Hund und Muni.

@hoerman, exto: Viel Spaß beim pennen im Bushäuschen. Ich will Fotos sehen 

bis die Tage, Matze


----------



## Downhillfaller (16. Mai 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> @hoerman, exto: Viel Spaß beim pennen im Bushäuschen. Ich will Fotos sehen
> 
> bis die Tage, Matze



es gibt keine Fotos, (naja ich hab eins gerade bekommen per MMS)
da sie gerade eine Holzhütte in Bad Nenndorf in Beschlag genommen haben. Barbie hat aber heute ein oder 2 gemacht und Exto hat auch welche geschossen.
Aber das ist nicht "Stunzi-Kino" hier, also müsst ihr noch warten.

Wir sind heute 92km/1677Hm gefahren, Exto+Hoerman haben bei 97Km + 1635Hm ihre Hütte gerade vor 10min angefahren 
Getroffen haben wir uns in Porta Westfalica und sind dann durchs Wiehengebirge, kleine Ecke vom Süntel und dann haben wir noch die Trails im Bückeberg abgefahren.

Zum Schluss waren es 7 Std. Fahrzeit bei Barbie und mir 

Kleinere Ausrutscher gab es auch (blutige Knie), aber die 2 sollten das wegstecken, ob die allerdings Spaß daran haben jetzt mit den versifften Klamotten im Schlafsack in der Holzhütte zu pennen das glaube ich nicht.

So dann gute Nacht (frisch geduscht+frische Klamotten auf der Haut) an alle.

DHF


----------



## Downhillfaller (16. Mai 2009)

Sören + Extos Bushäuschen für die Nacht 

Unsere Höhenmetermeßgeräte haben heute alle verrückt gespielt, lt. Extos sind wir ca.3000 gefahren ,
mein Sigma ist wohl bei der Anreise in der S-Bahn durcheinander gekommen (1779HM).
Lt. GPS waren es 1677 HM. Das kommt ungefähr mit Hoerman's Angabe hin. Tom was hatte deiner auf der Uhr ?

@Schappi: im Moment ist der "heisseste" Kandidat auf die Vergabe des Pokals "Schönster Erdprobennehmer " unser lieber Kollege : *Hoerman*

Sauberer Bauchklatscher aufs frische Deisterfreun.de Trikot 
Danach war das Braun auf dem Trikot schön deutlich sichtbar 

DHF


----------



## varadero (16. Mai 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Varadero, das sieht ja so aus als wen ihr noch Schneereste bis in tiefe Lagen habt!


Hallo Schappi!

Na ja, tief ist relativ, aber wie man auf den Bilderseiten des Salzburger Lawinenwarndienstes sehen kann, werden immer noch Schitouren gegangen.
Am 3. Mai z.B. ist der letzte Eintrag vom Dir gut bekannten Hohen Göll!

@Stefan64: ja, ich sollte wirklich mal bei Euch vorbeischauen! 

Varadero

PS: Puh, Heorman schaut ganz schön fertig aus!


----------



## Downhillfaller (16. Mai 2009)

varadero schrieb:


> PS: Heorman schaut ganz schön fertig aus!




Sein Rucksack war mörderisch schwer (10kg) 
Ich hätte nicht tauschen wollen mit den beiden 

Auch bergab die nassen Trails mit so einem Backstein auf dem Rücken war nicht so einfach


----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. Mai 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Sören + Extos Bushäuschen für die Nacht
> 
> Unsere Höhenmetermeßgeräte haben heute alle verrückt gespielt, lt. Extos sind wir ca.3000 gefahren ,
> mein Sigma ist wohl bei der Anreise in der S-Bahn durcheinander gekommen (1779HM).
> ...



rrrrrespekt. Ich bin schon wie gerädert wenn mein Wasserbett 1°C zu kalt ist  
wer ist morgen im Deister unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sync_ (16. Mai 2009)

Viel lustiger ist's wenn man zu fünft in so einer Bude übernachten muss...

War ganzschön eng, aber irgendwie hats dann doch geklappt


----------



## Barbie SHG (16. Mai 2009)

Jaja, 
die beiden haben sich ordentlich was vorgenommen.
Lt. GPS waren es heute für DHF und mich 1666 HM und 84 KM.
(Jahresrekord für mich)

Hier ein Bild von unserer ersten Pause. Sören sah schon etwas gezeichnet von diesem mörderisch schweren Rucksack aus.





Mal schauen ob sie das ganze durchhalten.
Ich drücke die Daumen

Ansonsten wars richtig geil mit der Truppe heute.
Kein gehetze und viel Spaß.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. Mai 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> rrrrrespekt. Ich bin schon wie gerädert wenn mein Wasserbett 1°C zu kalt ist
> wer ist morgen im Deister unterwegs?



Von mir auch:RESPEKT.
Nachdem ich Mitte der Woche joggen war, fielen mir schon 750Hm in 2h echt schwer.

Zur Frage: Raus will ich heute schon noch, weiß aber nicht wann. Vielleicht auch nur eine Runde mit dem Sohnemann.

Gruß


----------



## taifun (17. Mai 2009)

Moin,
das haben sie sich aber selber so eingeplant.
denke mal,auch wenn das Wetter nicht so mitspielt,habe die schon Spaß dabei So kommt Sören seinem Ziel 10 kg weniger zu haben doch schnell näher
Viel spaß noch

ev. wer morgen Nachmittag unterwegs? Heute schaffe leider nicht!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (17. Mai 2009)

Ich habe heute auf einer kurzen Runde einen schönen trail entdeckt. Mehr dazu in der IG


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (17. Mai 2009)

Heute gabs ne kleine Sprungsession an der BMX-Bahn:











taxi, bist du um kurz nach 11 den Weg zum Waldkaterparkplatz runtergerollt?

Johann


----------



## schappi (17. Mai 2009)

So kleines Resümee der heutigen Etappe der "Stunzitour"
65km 4:40h 1350hm
Von Wennigsen bis Hameln un dann zurück bis Springe.

Hoerman musst leider in Hameln wg Gesundheitsproblemen abbrechen, ich habe ihn dann noch zurück nach Springe begleitet.
Exto zieht die Tour jetzt alleine durch und wird von Zeit zu Zeit ein Bild schicken.
Heutige Tour: Start der beiden in Bad Nenndorf bis Annatúrm, da haben sie gefrühstückt und ich habe mich dazugesellt, dann über Köllnischfeld zu Hoerman nach Springe. Dort technischer Stopp und Reparaturen. Weiter über Ziegenbuche bis Süntelturm da Mittagessen. Weiter über kleinen Süntel und Schweineberg bis Hameln. Von da aus sind Hoerman und ich zurück nach Springe und Exto ist weiter auf dem E1 Richtung Lemgo.
Mal schauen vieleicht gibt es auch noch ein Foto.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Mai 2009)

um´s auf den punkt zu bringen, 

ich konnte nicht mehr sitzen 
hab mir den a...  richtig wund gefahren.:kotz:
selbst der boxenstop in springe mit satteltausch hat mir nur kurz linderung 
verschafft. und da die saison erst angefangen hat, und es die tage ja nicht besser geworden wäre, hab ich die tour schweren herzens abgebrochen. 

p.s. schöne grüße von exto. hat ein nettes plätzchen zum übernachten gefunden


----------



## taifun (17. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> um´s auf den punkt zu bringen,
> 
> ich konnte nicht mehr sitzen
> hab mir den a...  richtig wund gefahren.:kotz:
> ...



au....das ist nicht so toll.

Besorg Dir dieses mal:http://www.bike-o-mania.de/radsport-bekleidung/Gesaesscreme-12457.html

PS:Bist mit oder ohne Sitzpolster gefahren??


----------



## Barbie SHG (17. Mai 2009)

Schade Sören,
ich hab Dir das Samstag irgendwie schon angesehen.

Aber trotzdem Respekt: 2 Hammerharte Tage mit soviel Gewicht auf dem Rücken durchgehalten

Bis demnächst

Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (18. Mai 2009)

Bevor ich's vergesse:

Ich fahre vermutlich am Mittwoch (Start vermutlich gegen 14-15 Uhr) in
die Bückeberge.
Wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hat bitte melden.
@Loni: Do. geht leider nicht.

Bis denne
Gruß Tom


----------



## taxifolia (18. Mai 2009)

...nee samy , bin nicht um 11 Uhr am Waldkater an euch vorbeigerollt, sondern gegen 16 Uhr am Bhf Wennigsen als Ihr aus dem Wald kamt ( hab´ noch an die Scheibe geklopft, und mein schickes deisterfreun.de shirt vorgezeigt, Dein Kumpel ( mir fällt der Name grad nicht ein)) hatte eins an. 
Ich hatte meiner Tochter versprochen, dass Sie , wenn sie einen mit einem deisterfreun.de shirt sieht, ein Eis bekommt, erst hier war es soweit. 

Ich war nämlich gestern beim autofreien Tag in Hannover -mit Rad und Familie-, was bis auf einen unerfreulichen Kontakt mit einem dämlichen Päärchen, das mir dann die Polizei auf den Hals gehetzt hat, ganz nett war.




Gruß
taxi


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Mai 2009)

sms von exto 07:01

"burg sternberg. die sonne scheint. ich rolle wieder "


----------



## matzinski (18. Mai 2009)

... großes Lob an die Berichterstatter des Survivalevents von hoerman und exto. Das waren die Fotos der Leiden, die ich sehen wollte, grins. 

Übrigens: sixtu-Gesäßcreme hilft

Gute Besserung hoerman


----------



## berkel (18. Mai 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Heute gabs ne kleine Sprungsession an der BMX-Bahn:



War eine schöne Tour gestern! Solche Ballertrails und Sprünge hab ich so sonst nicht, bei mir geht's steil, eng und langsam runter. Und ich muss bergab nicht auch noch treten, da ist mir auf dem einen langen Trail irgendwann die Kraft ausgegangen.

Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour im Deister wenn ich mal wieder in der Gegend bin. Ich hab mir gestern auch gleich noch einen Fullface bestellt, der ist mir bei solchen Aktionen dann doch lieber.


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Mai 2009)

sms von exto - 11:39

detmold. 
2. frühstück ist verputzt. 
bisher 35 km und 750 hm. 
jetzt gehts rauf zum hermann. das wird weh tun .
bin heute arg schlapp. weiß auch nicht wieso. vielleicht liegts am fetten gegenwind.

mms von exto - 13:38


----------



## Jennfa (18. Mai 2009)

Gute Beserung auch von mir hoerman. Schade, dass du frühzeitig abbrechen musstest . Ich drücke Exto die Daumen, dass alles wie gewünscht weiter läuft! 






berkel schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gestern auch gleich noch einen Fullface bestellt, der ist mir bei solchen Aktionen dann doch lieber.





Grüße Jenna


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Mai 2009)

sms von exto - 15:04

boa ey ! kann mal jemand kommen und meinen puls messen ?
ich glaub ich bin tot .
tönsburg.
25 prozent steigung und fette regenwolken am horizont


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Mai 2009)

sms von exto - 16:46

bin an der sparrenburg
geht schon wieder besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (18. Mai 2009)

Hat wer Zeit und Lust morgen mittag ne Runde zu fahren?


----------



## schappi (18. Mai 2009)

ich!
wann und wo?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Madeba (18. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> mms von exto - 13:38



warum dreht uns exto denn den Rücken zu... 

und wer zum  ist der alte Mann mit der  im Vordergrund ?


----------



## schappi (18. Mai 2009)

Hey Madeba,
jetzt sind wir gestern durch dein Revier gefahren und du hast uns nicht begleitet!
Schade eigentlich!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Madeba (18. Mai 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> ...jetzt sind wir gestern durch dein Revier gefahren und du hast uns nicht begleitet!
> Schade eigentlich!...


Ganz meine Meinung.


----------



## Madeba (18. Mai 2009)

wie sieht es denn am Freitag im Deister aus ? Irgend jemand fahrtüchtig ? Ich hätte mal wieder Lust und Zeit für eine aaauuusssgeeedeeeeeehnte Trailtour... 
Angesichts des Donnerstages  und :kotz: muß es ja nicht unbedingt mit FF sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Mai 2009)

exto hat sein nachtquartier aufgeschlagen oberhalb von steinhagen 

kurzzeitig war die tour schon in gefahr. 
die federgabel hat ihre dienste verweigert und ist auf 90 mm in den lock-out geggangen. 
scheint aber wieder zu funktionieren.


seine leistung heute: 

km: 81,2
h  : 7:02:25
hm: 1878


----------



## taifun (18. Mai 2009)

Ist ja schon hart...nicht wahr,aber coole Sache.Schade das Exto nun allein unterwegs ist. 
Aber hoerman ist bestimmt froh,heute im Bett zu schlafen und nicht dort...
Was macht der Popo..???

gruß alex


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Mai 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Ist ja schon hart...nicht wahr,aber coole Sache.Schade das Exto nun allein unterwegs ist.
> Aber hoerman ist bestimmt froh,heute im Bett zu schlafen und nicht dort...
> Was macht der Popo..???
> 
> gruß alex



ganz ehrlich ?

wär jetzt lieber im wald. 
aufgeben ist nicht so meine sache . das nervt mich richtig 

aber da ich ja sonntag in dassel fahren will, wohl die einzig richtige und vernünftige entscheidung . 

apropos po : bepanthen-creme und ein tag nicht biken wirken wunder


----------



## taifun (18. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich ?
> 
> wär jetzt lieber im wald.
> aufgeben ist nicht so meine sache . das nervt mich richtig
> ...



Das verstehe ich total....aber Gesundheit geht vor.
Dann können morgen ja ne Runde drehen


----------



## schappi (18. Mai 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Hat wer Zeit und Lust morgen mittag ne Runde zu fahren?



Hey Phil,
wann und wo treffen wir uns?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Phil81 (19. Mai 2009)

Bin leider für heute raus 

Werde heute zum Küche aussuchen mit geschleppt


----------



## Epinephrin (19. Mai 2009)

Mit Eilenriede wird das heut´nix. Ich verabschiede mich dann mal für´n paar Tage in den Harz, Hahnenklee am Bocksberch. Da gibt´s n tollen Bikepark.  Falls was von mir übrig bleibt, berichte ich mal wie´s war! Drückt mir mal die


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Mai 2009)

Epinephrin schrieb:


> Mit Eilenriede wird das heut´nix. Ich verabschiede mich dann mal für´n paar Tage in den Harz, Hahnenklee am Bocksberch. Da gibt´s n tollen Bikepark.  Falls was von mir übrig bleibt, berichte ich mal wie´s war! Drückt mir mal die



na dann viel spaß. 
wir sind morgen auch da. 
kann zwar nicht sitzen, aber wir fahren ja sowieso dort im stehen runter 




sms von exto - 10:09

nach einer ruhigen nacht bin ich bei bestem wetter zum frühstück in halle.
bemerkenswert hässliche stadt. 
jetzt gehts gleich wieder rauf auf den teuto-kamm. 
ich werde wohl heute abend in osnabrück in den zug steigen.
besonders abends macht es alleine keinen großen spaß


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Mai 2009)

sms von exto - 12:01

nachdem ich exto einen bikehändler in borgholzhausen gegooglet hatte, da sich seine bremsscheibe gelockert hatte :

borgholzhausen ist ne reise wert.
der bikehändler verkauft zwar jetzt fernseher, aber die bremsscheibe ist trotzdem fest und ich sitze auf nem richtigen klo mit waschbecken .
geil  

.
.

mms von exto - 13:22





verdammte axt. keine gegend für memmen hier.
erst 30 km aber schon 1000 hm.
jetzt erstmal ein käsebrot


----------



## schappi (19. Mai 2009)

Nachdem mich die Froschkönigin versetzt hat:
Hat heut jemand Lust auf eine Runde bikenso ab 18:00 Uhr
Ort ist egal.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (19. Mai 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Nachdem mich die Froschkönigin versetzt hat:
> Hat heut jemand Lust auf eine Runde bikenso ab 18:00 Uhr
> Ort ist egal.
> Gruß
> Schappi


wie wär's mit Whistler, aber Punkt 18:00 ?


----------



## schappi (19. Mai 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> wie wär's mit Whistler, aber Punkt 18:00 ?



wo ist denn das?
Ich kenne nur Whistler an der Westküste
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## matzinski (19. Mai 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> wo ist denn das?
> Ich kenne nur Whistler an der Westküste
> Gruß
> Schappi


ich auch - war auch nur so 'ne Idee!


----------



## schappi (19. Mai 2009)

Du Sack, Du!


----------



## matzinski (19. Mai 2009)




----------



## Loni (19. Mai 2009)

Sorry Schappi. will's wieder gutmachen:
wer nächste Woche kann, bitte melden.


----------



## firefighter76 (19. Mai 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Nachdem mich die Froschkönigin versetzt hat:
> Hat heut jemand Lust auf eine Runde bikenso ab 18:00 Uhr
> Ort ist egal.
> Gruß
> Schappi



was willst du den fahren und wo 
wollte eh fahren aber eher cc runde in der masch aber wenn du was besseres hast gerne


----------



## exto (19. Mai 2009)

So. Homesweethome 

Allein abends im Wald rumsitzen ist doch nicht sooo lustig. Allso hab ich mir die morgige letzte Etappe gespart und  bin von Osnabrüch aus mit dem Zug gefahren.

Wir können ja mal ne Tour alle zusammen übern Wiehen machen...


----------



## Jennfa (19. Mai 2009)

Hey Exto  

schön zu hören, dass du unversehrt wieder hier angekommen bist. Toll, dass du es noch alleine weiter durchgezogen hast .

Grüße Jenna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (19. Mai 2009)

Hi Exto,
mein neuer Superheld.
Allein wie locker Du die 1. Etappe (immer am Lächeln, egal ob gerade gestürzt oder kurz vor nem schweren Anstieg) genommen hast.
Respekt.
Dann noch auf so ner fiesen Isomatte allein im Wald pennen

Also dann, viel Spaß bei der Regeneration 

Gruß Tom


----------



## Madeba (19. Mai 2009)

exto schrieb:


> ...Allein abends im Wald rumsitzen ist doch nicht sooo lustig. Allso hab ich mir die morgige letzte Etappe gespart und  bin von Osnabrüch aus mit dem Zug gefahren.


müssen wir uns Sorgen machen ? Irgendwie hatte ich schon erwartet - nein - *befürchtet*, das Du uns morgen früh mitteilst, das Du die Nacht bis nach Hause durchgeradelt bist... 
Trotzdem:


----------



## exto (19. Mai 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> Irgendwie hatte ich schon erwartet - nein - *befürchtet*, das Du uns morgen früh mitteilst, das Du die Nacht bis nach Hause durchgeradelt bist...



... hmmm...

Ich hatte tatsächlich nen Moment an sowas gedacht. Es gibt ne schöne, flache Strecke immer am Kanal lang. Außerdem hat der Wind so schön von Westen geblasen. Ich wäre aber auf jeden Fall in's dunkle geraten und hatte kein Licht dabei. 
Außerdem muss man ja auch immer steigerungsfähig bleiben


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Mai 2009)

exto schrieb:


> ... hmmm...
> 
> Ich hatte tatsächlich nen Moment an sowas gedacht. Es gibt ne schöne, flache Strecke immer am Kanal lang. Außerdem hat der Wind so schön von Westen geblasen. Ich wäre aber auf jeden Fall in's dunkle geraten und hatte kein Licht dabei.
> Außerdem muss man ja auch immer steigerungsfähig bleiben



Schön, dass du zurück bist "Little-Stunzi"
Was macht der Popo?

Für alle, deren Popo nicht wund ist.
Wenn morgen nix dazwischen kommt starte ich ca. 18 Uhr am Sportplatz Bredenbeck zu einer 2,5h - 3h Tour mit Hardtail.
Letzter Test für Dassel.


----------



## DAMDAM (19. Mai 2009)

Moin aus Bremen,

Ich überlege auch in Dassel zu fahren (aber nur aus Spaß ohne Ambitionen  ) und wollte mal fragen ob ihr etwas zur Strecke sagen könnt? Ist die vielleicht mit der im Hellenthal vergleichbar?

Gruß


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. Mai 2009)

Ich bin 1x in Dassel gefahren, aber das war so ca. 1994, wird also wenig mit dem Rennen zu tun haben.
Geographisch sollte sich einiges wie in Hellental wiederfinden. (1994 sind wir den Grasanstieg als Abfahrt gefahren, dann in Hellental die Startsteigung hoch und danach über den Grasanstieg zurück).

Was ich mir unter der Himmelsleiter und der 3Km Abfahrt vorstellen muss, weiß ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Mai 2009)

mal was lustiges aus der schweiz . 
grad von unserem entferntesten deisterfreund varadero bekommen :

http://www.graubuenden.ch/fileadmin/files/video.php?lang=de&mediaID=209


----------



## Rolem (20. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> mal was lustiges aus der schweiz .
> grad von unserem entferntesten deisterfreund varadero bekommen :
> 
> http://www.graubuenden.ch/fileadmin/files/video.php?lang=de&mediaID=209



Sehr geiler Spot! Fast wie aus dem richtigen Leben!


----------



## schappi (20. Mai 2009)

sehr geil der Spot!
ich frage mich nur was Varadero so die ganze Zeit macht, wnn er nicht solche Spots ausgräbt?

@ Exto

Durch deine Survivaltour hats du dich ja jetzt zum Helden der Deisterfreun.de gemacht!
Das ist nur noch durch einen Einzelstart und Finish mit mehr als 39 Runden beim 24h Rennen zu toppen.
wier geht es dir ?
Irgendwelche bleibenden Schäden?

Gruß

Schappi


----------



## varadero (20. Mai 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> ... ich frage mich nur was Varadero so die ganze Zeit macht, wnn er nicht solche Spots ausgräbt? ...


Ich sitz hier bei bestem Wetter im Büro (übrigens seit 6:03 Uhr!  ) und überlege mir schon den ganzen Tag, wo ich heute noch hinbiken soll ... eingefallen ... und tschüss!!!!!!!!!! 

schönes WE
Varadero

PS: und morgen fahren die Frau und Ich (die Kids bleiben bei der Oam!  ) das verlängerte WE in die Südsteiermark den neuen Wein kosten!!!


----------



## schappi (20. Mai 2009)

Ihr lebt ja wie Gott in Österreich!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. Mai 2009)

So, jetzt hats mich auch erwischt:








Bim jetzt auf der Suche nach nem neuen Rahmen, der auch etwas mehr Federweg haben könnte und für dicke Gabeln ausgelegt ist, aber am besten nicht so teuer ist. Jemand eine Idee?
Bei Canyon geht seit Stunden keiner ran, die wollen wohl keine Crash-Replacement Rahmen verkaufen...

Achja, hat noch jemand einen Fox DHX Air mit 222mm Einbaulänge? 
Johann


----------



## Scott-y (20. Mai 2009)

Was dir denn da im Weg gestanden?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. Mai 2009)

Mit Nosewheelie in den Gegenanstieg


----------



## Scott-y (20. Mai 2009)

Mein Problem sieht so aus.... deshalb halte ich mich von den härteren Trail  i.A. fern da ich mir z.Z. keinen Rahmen leisten kann.
 P.S. es ist leider nicht nur ein Lackplatzer 
 P.S.2   Das ist mein erstes selbst hochgeladennes Bild. Ich hab es kapiert. Hurra!


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Mai 2009)

schei§§e  

war das ein freiwilliger nosewheelie oder eher unfreiwillig ?

wie auch immer, das wird ja wohl noch im rahmen der 6-jährigen garantie liegen, oder ?

hier wär noch nen fritzz aber wohl zu klein, da nur in 18"
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k304/a12969/fritzz-black-anodized-rahmen-2008-mit-rp23.html

könnte ja jetzt nen spruch machen wegen canyon. 
aber das passiert den anderen herstellern leider auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (20. Mai 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Mit Nosewheelie in den Gegenanstieg


 
bist Du wenigstens ohne Knitterfalten davon gekommen ?


----------



## Phil81 (20. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> könnte ja jetzt nen spruch machen wegen canyon.
> aber das passiert den anderen herstellern leider auch



Liteville nicht


----------



## exto (20. Mai 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> @ Exto
> 
> Durch deine Survivaltour hats du dich ja jetzt zum Helden der Deisterfreun.de gemacht!
> Das ist nur noch durch einen Einzelstart und Finish mit mehr als 39 Runden beim 24h Rennen zu toppen.
> ...



So, jetzt is aber mal Schluss! Macht mal nich so'n Wind. War halt ne Radtour.  Mir geht's eigentlich gut, auch wenn ich heute lieber zu Fuß als mit dem Rad zum Einkaufen war. Ein bisschen kann ich Hoermans Schmerzen nachempfinden  
Bleibende Schäden haben wohl nur die Ziegen, Esel und Gänse im Streichelzoo in Olderdissen davongetragen: Mitten im Tierpark hat plötzlich (nachdem es grad wieder gut lief) die Federgabel gestreikt. Die Viecher haben Worte gehört, die kannten sie noch gar nicht. Ich schätze, der Esel ist unterm Fell ganz rot geworden...

Wie kommst du denn auf 39 Runden in Duisburg? Ich hab mir vorgenommen, mein eigener Held zu werden, wenn ich die 48 packen kann. Und zwar (das sei hiermit offiziell beschlossen und verkündet) ohne Federgabel und ohne Gangschaltung!

@Johann: Mein Beileid. Ich entnehme mal deinen Worten, dass dir wohl Gott sei Dank nix passiert ist. 
Nen vernünftigen Rahmen für wenig Geld zu bekommen wird nicht leicht. Sieh dir mal den Curare von Poison an. Den fährt Niggels mit ner 160er Gabel und ist soviel ich weiß sehr zufrieden. Alternativ wäre vielleicht interessant, ein Komplettbike zu kaufen (günstig vom Versender deines Vertrauens) und die überschüssigen Teile zu verticken. Macht Arbeit, erfordert vielleicht nen elterlichen Überbrückungskredit, sollte aber wirtschaftlich sinnvoll sein. Wenn du Interesse hast, und wir uns preislich einigen könnten, könntest du auch meinen ESX - Rahmen haben. der ist zwar optisch nicht mehr so ganz frisch, aber technisch noch einwandfrei...


----------



## exto (20. Mai 2009)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Mein Problem sieht so aus.... deshalb halte ich mich von den härteren Trail  i.A. fern da ich mir z.Z. keinen Rahmen leisten kann.
> P.S. es ist leider nicht nur ein Lackplatzer
> P.S.2   Das ist mein erstes selbst hochgeladennes Bild. Ich hab es kapiert. Hurra!



Platzt da ne Klebestelle auf? Ich dachte, das sei ein Monocoque Rahmen. Müsste firefighter nicht neuerdings so einen rumliegen haben? Vielleicht ist der günstig abzugeben...


----------



## toschi (20. Mai 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> So, jetzt hats mich auch erwischt:...Bim jetzt auf der Suche nach nem neuen Rahmen, der auch etwas mehr Federweg haben könnte und für dicke Gabeln ausgelegt ist, aber am besten nicht so teuer ist. Jemand eine Idee?...


Mein Beileid, glaube Du bräuchtest Größe L richtig?

Gruss toschi

PS: ich hätte da noch was abzugeben...


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Mai 2009)

Der von Samy ist mE ein XL wie der hier.


----------



## DAMDAM (20. Mai 2009)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Mein Problem sieht so aus.... deshalb halte ich mich von den härteren Trail  i.A. fern da ich mir z.Z. keinen Rahmen leisten kann.
> P.S. es ist leider nicht nur ein Lackplatzer
> P.S.2   Das ist mein erstes selbst hochgeladennes Bild. Ich hab es kapiert. Hurra!



Wenn Du Erstbesitzer mit Rechnung bist kannste dich ja mal bei Stadler in Bremen telefonisch melden und fragen ob da was zu machen ist  . Ich weiß nicht wie alte der Rahmen ist, aber die haben da eigentlich einen sehr guten Draht zu Scott und waren immer sehr kulant. Kannst dich auch gerne per Pn bei mir melden.

Gruß aus Bremen


----------



## firefighter76 (20. Mai 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Platzt da ne Klebestelle auf? Ich dachte, das sei ein Monocoque Rahmen. Müsste firefighter nicht neuerdings so einen rumliegen haben? Vielleicht ist der günstig abzugeben...



ja ich hab noch einen ist aber alu


----------



## Evel Knievel (21. Mai 2009)

Johann, alter Schwede, dein Rahmen sieht ja fast so geil aus wie das Röntgenbild von meiner Schulter!
Scheinbar hab ich ja mehr Glück gehabt, da mein Schaden ja versichert ist!

Ich hab übrigens wirklich noch nen DHX 5.0 in 222 Länge rumliegen. Das ist eigentlich mein Ersatzdämpfer für's Enduro. Wir können ja mal schnacken. 
Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Mai 2009)

Alsoo mit ist dabei überhaupt nix passiert, war auch völlig unspektakulär. Noch nicht mal ein verdrehter Bremshebel oder Lenker, aber der Rahmen gleich kaputt.

toschi: ich brauch XL, dein Angebot hasb ich schon gesehen 

cxfahrer: Danke, ich schreib dem mal, auch wenn ich bei der Gelegenheit ganz gerne aufrüsten würde.

exto: Danke für das Angebot, aber ich werde wie gesagt wohl was mit mehr FW nehmen. Aber mal andersrum: Wenn deine Pike rumzickt, wie wärs dann mit ner 2008er Fox Talas 100-140 mit den üblichen Gebrauchsspuren, technisch einwandfrei, mit Schnellspanner? Passendes LR hab ich dann auch noch abzugeben.

Evel: Ich hatte über den Kraftstoff F1 Evo Rahmen nachgedacht, der ohne Dämpfer geliefert wird. (Meinen RP23 verkaufen, DHX kaufen und da reinbauen) Im Moment scheint mir ein Torque aber günstiger. Mal sehen.

matzinski: Was für einen Schaft hat die Gabel in deinem 2009er Canyon? Durchgängig 1 1/8" oder tapered steerer 1 /8"->1,5"? Wenn durchgängig 1 1/8", haben die Dinger dann einen Reduziersteuersatz?

alle: Bekommt man ein Hollowtech II Innenlager auch ohne Spezialwerkzeug raus, ohne die Verzahnung zu vernudeln?
Zum Steuersatz ausbauen schmeiß ich mal lieber was in die Kaffekasse meim Händler, oder ist das auch leicht zu machen?

Johann


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Mai 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> alle: Bekommt man ein Hollowtech II Innenlager auch ohne Spezialwerkzeug raus, ohne die Verzahnung zu vernudeln?
> 
> Johann



leider nein  du brauchst das werkzeug. 
schmeiss lieber 5 euro in die kaffekasse, und die sollen dir den steuersatz und das innenlager kurz rausbauen. 

hast du die schluchtenschei§§er (canyon) gestern noch erreicht ?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Mai 2009)

Bei Canyon geht keiner ran. Hab zwei Std. in der Hotline gehangen, ne email geschrieben und gleich steck ich nich nen Brief ein (mit Papier und so.)


----------



## schappi (21. Mai 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Bei Canyon geht keiner ran. Hab zwei Std. in der Hotline gehangen, ne email geschrieben und gleich steck ich nich nen Brief ein (mit Papier und so.)



Hallo Samy,
mein Beileid zum Rahmetod!
Stumpfer Aufprall mit dem Vorderrad können Rahmen nicht gut ab, alles andere bleibt heil nur der Rahmen knickt wie deiner.

Kauf dir ein Torque aber nicht das ES! sondern das FR. So rasant wie du deinen Fahrstil weiterentwickelst ist das das einzig Wahre auf eine Light FR zu gehen. Da kann man auch noch die Totem mit 180mm FW und 40mm Standrohren einbauen zusammen mit den DHX 5.0 hat du dann mindestens 175 mm FW am Heck, noch die neuen Shimano 4 Kolben Bremsen und du hast ein klasse Bike (ausserdem deklassierts du uns dann am Berg nicht mehr so schrecklich)
Ich bin mit meinem Torque auch schon 65km, 1700hm Touren im Harz gefahren.
Jetzt musst du nur noch die Schluchtis im deutschen Eck erreichen, das ist ja ein Drama mit deren Erreichbarkeit.
Eventuell ist es das einfachste, du packst deinen Rahmen ein und fährst persöhnlich hin nach Koblenz (oder überredes deine Dad dann könnt ihr das noch mit einem besuch am Nürburgring oder Köln verbinden) Da setzt du dich dann mit dem geknickten Rahmen mitten in der Verkaufsraum und verlässt den Platz erst wieder wenn du eine Torque FR Crash replacement Rahmen bekommen hast. Wenn da einen mit einem geknickten Rahmen auf den Knien mitten ím Verkaufsraum sitz, was glaubst du wie schnell die kulant reagieren.
Wir könnten ja auch einen Deisterfreun,de Betriebsausflug zu Canyon machen.


Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taifun (21. Mai 2009)

*Happy Birthday Steffen....and good fathers Day*


----------



## schappi (21. Mai 2009)

Steffen!
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, alter Sack!
Im Augenblick passt das Bild ja gut zu dir als Rekonvaleszent!




Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (21. Mai 2009)

*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Steffen 

 und dass du bald wieder die trails rockn kannst!!!* 



*Viele Grüße Jenna*


----------



## Madeba (21. Mai 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> wie sieht es denn am Freitag im Deister aus ? Irgend jemand fahrtüchtig ? ...



müsst Ihr alle Arbeiten ?  Ich will doch nur spielen...   (9.30 Uhr Laube)

@hoerman: ruhst Du Dich schon für Sonntag aus ? 
soll ich Dich jetzt abholen oder fährst Du mit roudy ?


----------



## lakekeman (21. Mai 2009)

Steffen, alles Gute !! Hoffe Du bist bald wieder richtig fit


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Mai 2009)

Alles Gute, Steffen, von Paul und mir!


----------



## Scott-y (21. Mai 2009)

@ DAMDAM 
Leider schon zu alt und ich bin nicht der Erstbesitzer.
Ich habe schon mal Kontakt mit dem Laden aufgenommen wo es gekauft wurde. Er will mal sehn was ich machen läßt. Er hatte mir den EK-Preis vorgeschlagen, das dürfte aber bestimmt noch weit über dem sein, was ich mir leisten möchte.


----------



## matzinski (21. Mai 2009)

Mann, mann, mann... 

das schöne Schluchti hast du ja sauber zerdellt, Johann. Gut, daß dir dabei nix passiert ist. 

Die Hollowtech II - Kurbel bekommt man eigentlich auch ohne Spezialwerkzeug ab. Die Zahnung in der Verschraubung der rechten Kurbelseite ist 8-fach. Weil die Schraube meist nicht besonders fest ist, kann man deshalb auch einen passenden Vierkant verwenden, ohne die Schraube zu demolieren. Ich nehme dafür einen Vierkant-Spitzmeißel vom Bohrhammer (ohne Bohrhammer dran ). Wichtig ist, vorher die beiden Schrauben zu lösen, die die Kurbel auf die Achse klemmen. Dann dreht die Schraube leichter raus. Für die Lagerschalen brauchst du aber den passenden Schlüssel. Den hätte ich da. 

Steuersatz ein- und ausbauen ist eigentlich auch kein Problem. Wenn du bei irgendwas Hilfe brauchst, kannst du gern bei mir vorbeikommen. Ich habe eine ziemlich gut bestückte Werkstatt und mache immer alles selbst am Bike.  

Zu deiner Frage: In meinem Bike ist Tapered Steerer verbaut.

matze


----------



## taifun (21. Mai 2009)

Nabend....alle noch nüchtern
Ist wer morgen unterwegs..hatte vor ein wenig was zu fahren!!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Mai 2009)

Die Kurbel hatte ich schon abgenommen. Für die kleine schwarze Plastikschraube hab ich eine Feile genommen. Für die Lagerschalen bin ich kurz zu nem Bekannten gefahren, der hatte das passende Werkzeug.

Kann ich denn in den Tapered Steerer Rahmen auch ne normale 1 1/8" Gabel stecken? Oder brauche ich dafür einen speziellen Steuersatz?


----------



## matzinski (21. Mai 2009)

Das wird nicht so ohne weiteres ohne eine Adapterlösung passen. Du könntest dir ein kurzes Rohrstück drehen lassen, innen 1 1/8'' und außen 1 1/2''. Den über den Gabelschaft im unteren Lagerbereich und einen Tapered Steerer Steuersatz verwenden. Vieleicht gibt es aber auch ein Reduzierstück für die untere Steuersatzaufnahme zu kaufen, so daß du einen normalen 1 1/8 Steuersatz verwenden kannst. Für Cannondale gibt es so was, wenn man statt der Headshock-Gabel eine normale Forke einbauen will. Vieleicht paßt das ja.


----------



## matzinski (21. Mai 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Nabend....alle noch nüchtern
> Ist wer morgen unterwegs..hatte vor ein wenig was zu fahren!!


ich habe zwar Urlaub, muß diesen aber für Renovierungsmaßnahmen am Eigenheim verschwenden, leider. Ich werde daher erst Sonntach morgen eine Runde drehen können. Sonst noch wer am Sonntag im D. oder alle in Dassel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Mai 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> müsst Ihr alle Arbeiten ?  Ich will doch nur spielen...   (9.30 Uhr Laube)
> 
> @hoerman: ruhst Du Dich schon für Sonntag aus ?
> soll ich Dich jetzt abholen oder fährst Du mit roudy ?



wegen sonntag sag ich dir spätestens samstag bescheid. 
abholen lohnt nicht, wenn dann treffen wir uns wieder in hachmühlen. 

morgen wollte ich , wenn überhaupt das wetter mitspielt, nur ne schnelle hardtailrunde gg. abend drehen. 
rennabstimmung  für sonntag 

*edit: grad mit roudy gesprochen. wir treffen uns um 07:15h an der tankstelle in hachmühlen und ich fahre dann bei dir mit.*


----------



## taifun (21. Mai 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> ich habe zwar Urlaub, muß diesen aber für Renovierungsmaßnahmen am Eigenheim verschwenden, leider. Ich werde daher erst Sonntach morgen eine Runde drehen können. Sonst noch wer am Sonntag im D. oder alle in Dassel?



Uiii....das kenne ich na dann viel spaß bei dem schönen Wetter


----------



## matzinski (21. Mai 2009)




----------



## Dr. Ritzel (21. Mai 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> ...
> Bim jetzt auf der Suche nach nem neuen Rahmen, der auch etwas mehr Federweg haben könnte und für dicke Gabeln ausgelegt ist, aber am besten nicht so teuer ist. Jemand eine Idee?...


 
I C H   !   : Cheetah.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Mai 2009)

Hab ich mir schon angeguckt, gefÃ¤llt mit auch. Aber unter 1500â¬ kommt man da auch nicht weg. FÃ¼r den Preis kauft man ganze RÃ¤der.


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Mai 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Hab ich mir schon angeguckt, gefÃ¤llt mit auch. Aber unter 1500â¬ kommt man da auch nicht weg. FÃ¼r den Preis kauft man ganze RÃ¤der.



wie wÃ¤rÂ´s damit :

http://www.yt-industries.com/produkte/bikes/

aber du bekommst doch nen neuen rahmen von deinem versender deines vertrauens, oder etwa nicht ?

hier hÃ¤tt ich noch einen :
http://www.votec.de/votec/?rvn=1


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Mai 2009)

Danke für den Link!

Der Versender meines Vertrauens missbraucht mein Vertrauen im Moment ziemlich, indem er mir immer wieder versichert, wie Leid es ihm tut, dass keiner ans Telefon geht. Es geht aber trotzdem keiner ran.


----------



## matzinski (21. Mai 2009)

Die Hotline des Versenders deines Vertrauens ist an Feiertagen nicht besetzt. Da mußt du morgen ab 9:00 anrufen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Mai 2009)

Das ist mir schon klar  Ich habs gestern und vorgestern versucht.
Mal sehen, ob die Leitungen morgen auch schon um 8:55 glühen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (21. Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank für die netten Glückwünsche!!!
Wie ich sehe, suchst du ne Totem Solo Air, Johann. Ich rate dir aber dringend ne Coil zu nehmen. Die wiegt zwar etwas mehr, funzt aber um Welten besser als die Luftgabel.
Mit der Solo Air gibs immer wieder Stress.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Mai 2009)

Evel, alte Säge.
Bevor ich mich ins Bett verziehen: Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von hier.


----------



## schappi (22. Mai 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die netten Glückwünsche!!!
> Wie ich sehe, suchst du ne Totem Solo Air, Johann. Ich rate dir aber dringend ne Coil zu nehmen. Die wiegt zwar etwas mehr, funzt aber um Welten besser als die Luftgabel.
> Mit der Solo Air gibs immer wieder Stress.



Richtig!

in der Klasse würde ich auch jedem dringend zu einer Stahlfedergabel raten.
Ich bin mit meinet Van sowas von zufrieden, owohl nächstes Jahr aufrüsten auf einen Coil dämpfer und die Totem???
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. Mai 2009)

Hm, ok. Signatur ist geändert.


----------



## [email protected] (22. Mai 2009)

Hehe, was machste wenn ich dir jetzt ne Solo Air auf Grund meiner Erfahrungen sowie den daraus resultierenden, positiven Eindrücken empfehle?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. Mai 2009)

Naja, eig. wollte ich ne Solo Air, um sie immer wieder abstimmen zu können. Meine 32 Fox hab ich für CC Rennen einfach hart gepumpt.
Aber mit Totem und CC Rennen wird das sowieso nix. Deshalb wird ne Stahlfeder vielleicht nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (22. Mai 2009)

Eben. Es kommt darauf an wofür du sie brauchst und, was das Hauptkriterium ist - wie kommst du mit einer reinen Luftgabel zurecht. Jemand, der "nur" Stahlfeder mit eventueller Air Unterstützung gefahren ist und das Ansprechverhalten einer Stahlfedergabel kennt wird sich umgucken, was da mit einmal los ist. Es ist eben rein Air System, auch ich musste mich umgewöhnen 

Du schreibst ja selber, Totem und CC  - dit passt irgendwie net zamm  ...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. Mai 2009)

Mein AM hab ich eben von CC bis Trail Touren genutzt. Jetzt ist der Rahmen futsch, da stellt sich die Frage für den neuen Rahmen: nochmal AM, oder eins der "Extreme" CC, oder FR? FR. ->Totem.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Mai 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Mein AM hab ich eben von CC bis Trail Touren genutzt. Jetzt ist der Rahmen futsch, da stellt sich die Frage für den neuen Rahmen: nochmal AM, oder eins der "Extreme" CC, oder FR? FR. ->Totem.


 
Und parallel dann ein CC Hardtail mit Starrgabel


----------



## lakekeman (22. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht solltest du dir _bevor_ du Gabeln verkaufst und kaufst genau überlegen, was für Anforderungen du an dein neues Bike (Rahmen) hast!?
Grade wenn du dir nen "richtigen" Freerider mit 180mm zulegen willst werden andere Dinge damit wirklich kaum noch Spaß machen...
Ich dachte du bist auch gerne mal schnell unterwegs bei Rennen etc? Da kann man sicherlich mit nem leichten "Enduro" (mit variablem Federweg) ein besseres AllroundBike basteln, welches sich fix bewegen lässt und trotzdem bergab mächtig Reserven hat.
Ich will dir jetzt keine 180mm ausreden, fahre ich ja selber  Aber ich habe auch keinerlei andere Ambitionen 

Wenn du dir sicher bist in welche Richtung es gehen soll sag bescheid, vielleicht kann ich dir auch noch ein paar Rahmentips geben


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Mai 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Mein AM hab ich eben von CC bis Trail Touren genutzt. Jetzt ist der Rahmen futsch, da stellt sich die Frage für den neuen Rahmen: nochmal AM, oder eins der "Extreme" CC, oder FR? FR. ->Totem.


hallo johann,

eins versteh ich nicht. du bekommst doch vom versender einen neuen rahmen als garantieleistung.oder glaubst du nicht an solch kullanzregelung? 

warum willst du denn dann jetzt alle teile vom alten verkaufen.
eine geld-zurück-garantie gibt´s doch nicht , oder ?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. Mai 2009)

Es handelt sich wahrscheinlich nicht um einen Garantiefall. Endgültig kann das aber erst von Canyon entschieden werden, wenn ich denen den Rahmen nächste Woche schicke.

Ich kann im Rahmen des Crash-Replacements nur einen neuen Nerve AM Rahmen bekommen. Es ist nicht möglich, gegen Aufpreis einen Torque FR Rahmen zu bekommen. Das haben mir heute morgen zwei verschiedene Canyon Mitarbeiter gesagt.

Ich hab jetzt alles mal durchgerechnet und es ist wie exto sagte wirklich wirtschaftlicher ein komplettes Torque zu kaufen und die übrigen Teile zu verkaufen.

Das TFR7 ist (angeblich) in 2 Wochen verfügbar, ich denke mal ich bestell das jetzt, wenn es wirklich in zwei Wochen kommt, hab ich immer noch 14 Tage Rückgaberecht. Und in den 4 Wochen weiß ich dann hoffentlich, ob es ein Garantiefall ist. Falls ja, kann ich dann immernoch überlegen.

Es soll definitiv in Richtung mehr Federweg gehen. Die Touren im Deister und im Harz erfordern ja kein schnelles Hochfahren. mal ein bisschen CC-mäßig fahren ist ganz nett, aber wenn ich mich entscheiden muss, dann FR. Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben. Ein HT kann ja immernoch kommen 

Jetzt muss ich Canyon nochmal loben: Heute morgen hab ich ja tatsächlich jemanden erreicht, der mir Auskunft geben konnte. Dieser Mitarbeiter war sich aber nicht 100%ig sicher, ob ich nicht doch ein Torque aus dem Crash-Replacement bekommen kann. Er wollte mich deshalb also zurückrufen. (Jaja...)
Eine halbe Stunde später ruft mich ein anderer Mitarbeiter an, der User canyon_verkauf, der mir mitteilt, dass ich das TFR nicht im Rahmen des CR bekommen kann und der mir auch meine Frage bezüglich der 1 1/8 Gabel im Tapered Steuerrohr beantwortet. Sehr gut! Ich bin zufrieden! 

Johann


----------



## exto (22. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hehe, was machste wenn ich dir jetzt ne Solo Air auf Grund meiner Erfahrungen sowie den daraus resultierenden, positiven Eindrücken empfehle?



Bis jetzt haben hier nur solche Leute ihren Senf abgegeben, die, wie ich aus meiner Erfahrung sowie den daraus resultierenden positiven Eindrücken weiß, sowohl den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Systemen, als auch - und das halte ich für entscheidend - Samy's Revier, Vorlieben und Fahrweise kennen. 

Bis auf einen halt, da bin ich mir nicht so sicher...

Übrigens: herzlichsten Glühstrumpf, Evel. Lass sutsche angeh'n!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. Mai 2009)

So, ich will den Thread hier nicht mit meinem Bike Hin-und-Her zumüllen, aber falls noch jemand Teile braucht, so sieht der derzeitige Stand der Dinge aus:

Fox Talas 32 2008 gebraucht, technisch einwandfrei.
Fox RP23 2008  gebraucht, technisch einwandfrei.
Rock Shox Domain 318 U-Turn mit tapered Schaft Neu (noch unter Vorbehalt)
Avid Elixir Satz vo+hi 203 inkl. Scheiben + Adapter Neu
XT Shadow Schaltwerk Neu
XT Umwerfer Neu
XT Rapidfire Schalthebel links + rechts Neu
Deore Kassette Neu
Deore Kette Neu
Truvativ Husselfelt Vorbau 31.8 Neu
Truvativ Husselfelt Lenker 31.8 Neu
Truvativ Husselfelt Kurbel 2.2 Neu
Selle Italia NT1 Neu
Truvativ XR Double Clamp Sattelstütze Neu

Wenn jemand Interesse an den Teilen hat, können wir das ja per PM regeln. 

Wünsche allen, die am WE auf heilen Rahmen unterwegs sind, viel Spaß!


----------



## Barbie SHG (22. Mai 2009)

Aloah,
ich hab heute für DHF im Süntel den Fuchs gemacht,
damit er für den Marathon am Sonntag fit ist
Ergebnis:




Wie man sieht, kann auch ein wenig Schmutz 2 schöne Männer nicht entstellen

@Johann: Shit happens. Willkommen im Club der "Rahmenlosen" Großer Mist das Ganze. Ich hab von meinem defekten Rahmen auch noch nichts weiter gehört, denke aber, dass ich ihn voll erstetzt bekomme.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Saiklist (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

brauche dringend Euren Rat!

Suche für einen 2,04 m großen Mann einen Freerider oder Downhiller ab 180mm. 
Bin bei meiner Suche nach einem Hersteller, der einen mind. 20 Zoll Rahmen baut noch nicht fündig geworden. Hat von Euch jemand eine Idee?????????????????
( bitte alles außer Nicolai anbieten ) 

Grüße Tommy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (22. Mai 2009)

Alutech.

Die bauen zu vernünftigen Preisen auf Maß...

Liteville 901.

Gibt's zu *un*vernünftigen Preisen auch in groß...


----------



## Saiklist (22. Mai 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Alutech.
> 
> Die bauen zu vernünftigen Preisen auf Maß...
> 
> ...



die beiden hatte ich auch schon, aber die gefallen dem Kunden nicht...

gibts noch was?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. Mai 2009)

Canyon Torque FR (170mm) oder FRX (200mm) in XL (22"). Der User cxfahrer dürfte fast die gleichen Maße haben und ist mit dem Torque zufrieden, stimmts? Du liest doch hier mit.


----------



## Downhillfaller (22. Mai 2009)

Bionicon SUPERSHUTTLE FR

Tom und ich habe mal letzten Sommer draufgesessen 
hat aber auch nur 170mm

http://www.bionicon.com/standard.xml?vpID=556&SID=1243016144_2e7400000002d1030623

Den "richtigen" Downhiller gibts auch nur in L
event. Unterschenkel amputieren oder Basketball spielen


----------



## Scott-y (22. Mai 2009)

Ist morgen wer im Wald? Ich bin so gegen 9.00 -9.30Uhr im Bereich Mooshütte. Bei einem anderen Treffpunkt kommt die Fahrzeit noch drauf. Ich werde dann mein neues Trikot spazierenfahren. 
Zum Thema Rahmen: Ich werde wohl mir erst mal ein Alu-Klotz einschrauben müssen. Aber besser als gar nicht fahren. Vieleicht gebe ich Ihm morgen noch den Rest.


----------



## Saiklist (22. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand Lust mit mir morgen gegen 16.30 Uhr zum Biken zu starten?


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Mai 2009)

Saiklist schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> brauche dringend Euren Rat!
> 
> ...



http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-DE/bikes/mountain/3116/34323/

http://lapierrebikes.com/lapierre/vtt-big-mountain/2009/DH-920/geometrie

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=09SXTrail&eid=101


----------



## Phil81 (23. Mai 2009)

Für nen 2m+ Mann aber alle nen bschen klein.


----------



## Barbie SHG (23. Mai 2009)

Am sonnigen Sonntag gehts mal wieder in die Bückeberge.
Start 10:00 auf dem Parkplatz des geschlossenen Hotels "Salzbach" in Reinsdorf (liegt direkt an der HAuptstr.)



Tourdauer bis ca. 14:00.
Also wer Zeit und Lust hat bitte melden.

Allen anderen viel Spaß im Deister oder Solling.

Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. Mai 2009)

Saiklist schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust mit mir morgen gegen 16.30 Uhr zum Biken zu starten?



Ich hab Zeit bis 18.30. Wo willst du starten?


----------



## Saiklist (23. Mai 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich hab Zeit bis 18.30. Wo willst du starten?



Hallo Homer,

sorry aber nachdem sich seit gestern niemand gemeldet hat, bin ich dann zum RR fahren verabredet gewesen.
Hatte nicht mehr mit einer Antwort gerechnet. Beim nächsten mal klappts.
Grüße Tommy


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. Mai 2009)

ich hab mir grad was schickes bestellt ....

taaadaaaaaaaa







bin gespannt wie lange die zum liefern brauchen, und ob mein altes Rad noch so lange hält, so vergänglich wie die Dinger momentan doch sind .


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. Mai 2009)

Hui schickes Teil!! Gibts schon einen Liefertermin?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. Mai 2009)

neee leider noch nicht. Grad eben kam die nur Bestätigungsmail, aber ist ja Wochenende. Morgen wollte ich gern mal meinen Kumpel Achim auswildern. Der Arme ist noch nie so richtig im Wald Fahrrad gefahren. Mal sehen was das wird. Wer ist noch so im Deister und anschließend im Gehrdener zum großen Deisterfreun.de Aufmarsch?

@ Tommy: kein Problem, spätestens beim DK4 wirst du wieder auf mich warten dürfen


----------



## matzinski (23. Mai 2009)

@homer: sieht lecker aus das Teil. Hoffentlich mußt du nicht so lange warten wie ich und hoffentlich hält es dich länger aus als das Canyon den Johann  

Jemand morgen im Deister ? Ich werd' mal auf gut Glück um 11:00 zur Laube hoch fahren. Wann war der Treff im Gehrdener? Ich glaube für mich zu spät, oder?

matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (23. Mai 2009)

nabend,

heute morgen bin ich erst allein los und bin dabei den neuen Trail nach Springen herunter gefahren.Der erste teil ist recht knifflig,aber der zweite ist recht flowig zu fahren

Dann traf ich evel und jörg und es ging weiter durch geiles Terain..
Dort kamm ich zu meiner Premiere und den ersten Step up zu springen

Später stießen hoerman und Mark noch dazu.....

Ich hatte  dann  zum schluß 45 km und 1200 hm gemacht






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

video link funzt nicht....

geht doch..  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkrrhKJGwsg"]YouTube - Biken im Deister step up[/ame]


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Mai 2009)

homer : 
gratuliere zum neuen hobel. 
sehr geiles teil  und auch mit 13,4 kg sehr leicht. 

mein neuer hobel hat morgen rennpremiere .
gewicht liegt bei ca. 9,7 kg


----------



## blumully (24. Mai 2009)

Ist jemand heute Mittag oder Nachmittag im Deister unterwegs?
Ich habe nicht unbedingt Lust alleine zu fahren.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. Mai 2009)

blumully schrieb:


> Ist jemand heute Mittag oder Nachmittag im Deister unterwegs?
> Ich habe nicht unbedingt Lust alleine zu fahren.



ich werde wahrscheinlich gegen 13.00 vom BBW starten, habe aber gleich 2 Handycaps. den auszuwildernden Freund und Evels 18 kg Pulco Bock, den er mit freundlicherweise geliehen hat


----------



## blumully (24. Mai 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ich werde wahrscheinlich gegen 13.00 vom BBW starten, habe aber gleich 2 Handycaps. den auszuwildernden Freund und Evels 18 kg Pulco Bock, den er mit freundlicherweise geliehen hat



Das soll mich wohl nicht stören. Was oder wen willst Du denn auswildern?
Und wo ist BBW? (Ich kenne mich hier noch nicht besonders gut aus) - habe ich schon herausbekommen!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. Mai 2009)

BBW ist das Besucherbergwerk Barsinghausen, direkt am Wald, Adresse: Hinterkampstr. 6.


----------



## blumully (24. Mai 2009)

Danke - ich packe dann mal meine Sachen zusammen. Bis später!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Mai 2009)

Der Todessprung des Canyons:
Stuntman: Paul
Bruchpilot: Ich 









Es lohnt sich, mal nach Celle zu kommen! Bringt aber jeweils die dicken Karren mit!


----------



## Jennfa (24. Mai 2009)

Das sieht ja mal richtig gut aus bei euch in Celle , schade nur dass der Rahmen nicht so viel spaß daran hatte . Drücke dir die Daumen dass du bald dein Torque hast . 

Grüße Jenna


----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. Mai 2009)

Wir sind heute Mittag zu dritt (Blumully, Achim und ich) unterwegs gewesen. Ich hab heute meinen Kumpel Achim, der das erste mal gröberes Radfahrvergnügen im Wald hatte, den Raketentrail runtergejagt. Der hatte hinterher Arme und Beine wie Gummibänder aber auch ne Menge Spaß. anschließend bin ich mit Blumully noch den EKRG (EvelKnievelRegenerationsTrail) und den Funkturmtrail gefahren. bei der finalen Bachdurchquerung hat mich zum ersten mal in meinem Bikeleben ein Plattfuß ereilt . Zum Glück waren wir ja in heimischen Gefilden unterwegs.
Wie war es am Gehrdener? Konntet Ihr die Massen für den Bikesport und freie Liebe begeistern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (24. Mai 2009)

Glückwunsch an alle Deisterfreun.de für das Überstehen des anstrengenden Rennens heute!!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Mai 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an alle Deisterfreun.de für das Überstehen des anstrengenden Rennens heute!!



Danke

5 Starter (incl. Madeba)
3 Finisher (incl. Madeba)
100% Spaß und ´ne Menge erlebt


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Mai 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an alle Deisterfreun.de für das Überstehen des anstrengenden Rennens heute!!




danke, danke 
aber das kompliment kann ich gleich an euch zurückgeben. 
nicht nur zahlenmäßig wart ihr uns überlegen  
(aber der downhill in merxhausen kommt ja noch, da drehen wir den spieß um )

durch den regen heute nacht, eine echt matschige, aber auch sehr spaßige angelegenheit


----------



## chris2305 (24. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> danke, danke
> aber das kompliment kann ich gleich an euch zurückgeben.
> nicht nur zahlenmäßig wart ihr uns überlegen
> (aber der downhill in merxhausen kommt ja noch, da drehen wir den spieß um )
> ...



Das wird wohl so kommen in Merxhausen!!!!
Mal schauen ob da jemand von uns hinfährt.
Muss erst guckn was mein Nachwuchs macht

Überlegen ist aber egal. Hauptsache alle gesund durchgekommen und viel Spaß gehabt. 
Bis Samstag in Kollerbeck!


----------



## Downhillfaller (24. Mai 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an alle Deisterfreun.de für das Überstehen des anstrengenden Rennens heute!!



 wegen Reifenschaden (Seitenwand) in 4.Runde raus 
Und bei der anschließenden Verlosung hab ich dann einen Schlauch gewonnen


----------



## exto (24. Mai 2009)

Ich wollte grad schon fragen, warum ich dich zwar auf'm Foto, aber nicht in der Ergebnisliste gesehen hab'. 

Wer war denn der 2. Nicht-Finisher, und warum? Hab sonst niemanden auf den Fotos entdeckt...


----------



## Downhillfaller (24. Mai 2009)

jo, mit leicht (noch) driftenden Hinterrad


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Mai 2009)

hier dirk : 




der 2te war flo, der nach 3 runden aufgegeben hat, und der schweren, matschigen strecke seinen tribut zollen musste.


----------



## Downhillfaller (24. Mai 2009)

hab ich doch schon gesehen....

Aber vom schnellen Sören war nix zu sehen  zu schnell für die Kamera


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (24. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> danke, danke
> aber das kompliment kann ich gleich an euch zurückgeben.
> nicht nur zahlenmäßig wart ihr uns überlegen
> (aber der downhill in merxhausen kommt ja noch, da drehen wir den spieß um )
> ...



Glückwunsch zum neun HARDTAIL!
Habe noch kein Foto gesehen?

Ergebnisse von heute währen auch interessant!
Wie war die Strecke? Hardtailstrecke? Oder währe ein Fully doch besser gewesen?
Gruss


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> der 2te war flo, der nach 3 runden aufgegeben hat, und der schweren, matschigen strecke seinen tribut zollen musste.



Korrigiere !
Er hat drei Runde durchgezogen, bevor der Matsch to much wurde


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Mai 2009)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum neun HARDTAIL!
> Habe noch kein Foto gesehen?
> 
> Ergebnisse von heute währen auch interessant!
> ...



danke , ist aber nur der rahmen neu 
hardtail war heute schon okay, da konntest du richtig durch den matsch ziehen . 

ergebnisse hier :
http://www.sollinglauf.de

dann bei 40 km schauen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Mai 2009)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum neuen HARDTAIL!
> Habe noch kein Foto gesehen?
> 
> Ergebnisse von heute währen auch interessant!
> ...



Roudy: Platz 15 - 2:16
Hoerman: Platz 17 - 2:17
Madeba: Platz 20 - 2:29

In Runde 1 sind wir noch zusammen gefahren. Firefighter hat sich sinnigerweise in seinem ersten Rennen auf nichts eingelassen und ist sein Tempo gefahren. => Gut so, denn ich hatte z.B. Hfmax 186 und im Mittel in der 1.Runde 174.
Nach der ersten Runde sind DHF und Madeba zurückgefallen. Hoerman und ich haben bis Mitte der letzten Runde Paarzeitfahren geübt. Da Hoerman mich fast die ganze Zeit gezogen hat (war immer einen Tacken schneller als ich allein gekonnt hätte), ging zum Ende nicht mehr alles so locker. Wir wollten zusammen ins Ziel fahren, aber am letzten Berg bin ich dann doch vor gefahren.
Runde 1: 33:30
Runde 2: 34:00 (hatte ich im Renntrubel verguckt und 30 min gedacht)
Runde 3: 34:00
Runde 4: 34:30 (Hoerman +01:00)
+/- ein paar Sekunden

Konstant oder ?

Zum Rad: Hardtail war ausreichend, wichtiger war dass man Reifen und Fahrtechnik auf schmalen Trails mit feuchtem Boden+feuchtem Gras vertraut und es einfach mal laufen ließt auch wenn der Rad hin und her rutschte.


----------



## Madeba (25. Mai 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Roudy: Platz 15 - 2:16
> Hoerman: Platz 17 - 2:17
> Madeba: Platz 20 - 2:29
> ...
> ...


Puuhh, das beruhigt mich doch wieder ein bißchen, dann habe ich ja in der zweiten Runde doch "nur" knapp 8 Minuten auf Euch verloren, und nicht wie kurz nach dem Ziel ausgerechnet fast 15... 

hoerman war aber wirklich gut drauf, RESPEKT  ! Ich hätte nicht gedacht, das er lange mit roudy mitgehen kann, deswegen habe ich mich auf der ersten Runde auch drangehängt - in der Hoffnung, das hoerman irgendwann platzt.  War keine gute Idee von mir 

Danach war für mich nur noch Schadensbegrenzung drin. Hat irgendwann aber auch Spaß gemacht  
(und nur *vier* Punkte verloren, hoerman )


----------



## schappi (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Samstag und gestern waren auf dem Gehrdener Berg die Gehrdener Waldtage, eine übrigens sehr gelungene Veranstaltung Taxi hat seine Tochter nur uterandrohung übelster Repressalien wieder nach hause bekommen so interessant war es für sie.
Jedenfalls fand gestern um 15:00 Uhr eine Podiumsdiskussion unter Leitung des Gehrdener Bürgermeisters statt. Taxi und ich haben im Deisterfreun.de Trikot die Sache der Mountainbiker vertreten. Im Publikum waren noch mei8n Sohn im Trikot und Evel Hoerman ist nach dem Rennen in "zivil" noch dazugekommen.
Ich glaube, das wir die Sache der Biker ganz gut vertreten haben. Anbei der Pressebericht.
Die Stadt Gehrden will jetzt einen Riúnden Tisch initieieren, und ich hoffe das der Bericht zusammen mit dem Treffen, daß wir vor 3 Wochen mit der Region Hannover hatten, auch dazu beiträgt, daß ein "Runder Tisch im Deister" auch noch diesen Sommer zustande kommt.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (25. Mai 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Roudy: Platz 15 - 2:16
> Hoerman: Platz 17 - 2:17
> Madeba: Platz 20 - 2:29
> 
> ...



Danke für den coolen Bericht!
Liest sich gut!
Das juckt es dochschon wieder in den Beinen....
Absolut Konstant!

@ hoerman : sauber .... erst den Hasen machen und dann am letzten Berg roudy vorlassen ...... sauber!!!! Hut ab


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Mai 2009)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Danke für den coolen Bericht!
> Liest sich gut!
> Das juckt es dochschon wieder in den Beinen....
> Absolut Konstant!
> ...



hab in der letzten runde auch probleme in den oberschenkeln (krämpfe) bekommen. 
konnte daher nicht mehr im  wiegetritt fahren , sonst hätte ich an roudy womöglich noch dranbleiben können.

trotzdem ein sehr geiles , wenn auch sehr dreckiges, rennen


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Mai 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Canyon Torque FR (170mm) oder FRX (200mm) in XL (22"). Der User cxfahrer dürfte fast die gleichen Maße haben und ist mit dem Torque zufrieden, stimmts? Du liest doch hier mit.



FRX gibts nicht in 22".
FR passt ab Schrittlänge 100cm nur mit längerer Sattelstütze als 400mm, wenn man auch mal bergauf will - der Vorteil vom Torque für uns 2m+ liegt im 160mm Steuerrohr, das hat sonst kein XL Bike. Mit einer Totem drin bräuchte ich dann nichtmal Spacer unterm Lenker. Hat halt "nur" 170mm hinten. 

@Samy: nein ich lese hier nicht mit, das war jetzt ein Zufall, dass ich mal reingeklickt hab. Toschi erzählt viel Gutes über den Deister...Glückwunsch zur Wahl des FR7, das graublaumetallic ist nicht so schlecht wie manche denken.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. Mai 2009)

Danke, ich habs in schwarz bestellt. Das war mit doch zu riskant 
btw: Weißt du die Länge deines Gabelschaftes, bzw. wie lang der für eine Totem sein müsste (ohne Spacer, Truvativ Vorbau)?


----------



## schappi (25. Mai 2009)

Samy 
du kannst ja mal Hoerman und Saklist nach der passenden Feder für deinen DHX 4 Dämpfer fragen.
Die müssten dir helfen können


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hab in der letzten runde auch probleme in den oberschenkeln (krämpfe) bekommen.
> konnte daher nicht mehr im  wiegetritt fahren , sonst hätte ich an roudy womöglich noch dranbleiben können.
> 
> trotzdem ein sehr geiles , wenn auch sehr dreckiges, rennen



Immerhin hat Hoerman in den ersten drei Runden immer mal auf mich gewartet. Wenn er keine Krämpfe bekommen hätte, wäre ich nicht weggefahren.
Mit mehr Leuten ist das Ausbaufähig, vielleicht sollten wir auch sowas mal üben.


----------



## schappi (25. Mai 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Immerhin hat Hoerman in den ersten drei Runden immer mal auf mich gewartet. Wenn er keine Krämpfe bekommen hätte, wäre ich nicht weggefahren.
> Mit mehr Leuten ist das Ausbaufähig, vielleicht sollten wir auch sowas mal üben.



Was?
der Reihe nach Krämpfe kriegen?


----------



## _Sync_ (25. Mai 2009)

Alle gleichzeitig!

Damit wird dann das Handicap wieder fair


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Mai 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Was?
> Der Reihe nach Krämpfe kriegen?



 Zur Not auch das 
Nach dem abschicken meines Posts ist mir diese Antwortmöglichkeit aufgefallen. 
Schappi hat zuerst geantwortet = ich gebe dir einen Aus.
Wir eh mal wieder Zeit


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Mai 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Danke, ich habs in schwarz bestellt. Das war mit doch zu riskant
> btw: Weißt du die Länge deines Gabelschaftes, bzw. wie lang der für eine Totem sein müsste (ohne Spacer, Truvativ Vorbau)?



Das verrate ich dir nicht, weil ich die dann selber nehme 

Ne - 215mm ist ganz knapp möglich (160+10 für Steuersatz + 45mm für Vorbau müsste reichen). Vorbau geht sicher auch 2-3mm weniger, aber der Reducer für den 1.5 könnte auch noch 1-2mm brauchen. Ich kauf jedenfalls keine unter 220mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. Mai 2009)

Danke!


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Mai 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ... wäre ich nicht weggefahren.
> Mit mehr Leuten ist das Ausbaufähig, vielleicht sollten wir auch sowas mal üben.



roudy hat vollkommen recht. 
irgendwie ist das echt traurig, das so wenige aus unserer truppe ab und an mal an rennen teilnehmen und unsere trikots repräsentieren. 

wie´s richtig geht, machen die weserbikeländer vor. 
sind mit mindestens 6 leuten oder mehr am start, fahren in der gruppe, ziehen sich gegenseitig und sind richtig schnell unterwegs. 

wogegen roudy, dhf, lucky luke und ich die einzigen challenge-teilnehmer der deisterfreun.de sind. (peebles steht ja eher auf die langdistanzen). madeba bürgern wir sowieso bald ein, dann sind wir zumindest schon mal 5  ! . 

trotzdem echt zu wenig starter


----------



## lakekeman (25. Mai 2009)

Wieso ist das traurig, dass jemand nicht am Rennen teilnimmt 
Schonmal dran gedacht, dass nicht jeder an sowas Spaß hat?
Oder habe ich mich jetzt durch den Kauf des Trikots zu Sachen verpflichtet, die ich gar nicht machen möchte


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Mai 2009)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Wieso ist das traurig, dass jemand nicht am Rennen teilnimmt
> Schonmal dran gedacht, dass nicht jeder an sowas Spaß hat?
> Oder habe ich mich jetzt durch den Kauf des Trikots zu Sachen verpflichtet, die ich gar nicht machen möchte



..du hast dich nur dazu verpflichtet Spaß zu haben..
Ich denke Hoerman wollte auch keine Pauschalaufruf an alle Trikotträger starten.
Aber wäre bergab auf Zeit mit einem Rudel anderer nicht auch mal was für dich?

Ich denke, wir haben schon so 10-15 unter uns die bekloppt genug sind Sonntag morgen um 6 aufzustehen um zum Rennen zu fahren.

Wie geht es Firefighter und DHF?
So´n kurzer Bericht von der Entscheidung mal mitzukommen - dem Rennen - und dem Abend danach mit Muskelkater.
Ich wäre neugierig.

Wer ist vor Pfingsten noch im Wald?
Nicht CC sondern AM-FR schnellfahren ist ja nicht alles


----------



## lakekeman (25. Mai 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ..du hast dich nur dazu verpflichtet Spaß zu haben..


Achsooo, puuh Glück gehabt, das hab ich immer 


roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Aber wäre bergab auf Zeit mit einem Rudel anderer nicht auch mal was für dich?


Nene, ich denke nicht. Ist einfach nicht so mein Ding "gegen" andere auf Zeit zu fahren. Naja, vielleicht irgendwann mal, sag niemals nie


----------



## chris2305 (25. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> roudy hat vollkommen recht.
> irgendwie ist das echt traurig, das so wenige aus unserer truppe ab und an mal an rennen teilnehmen und unsere trikots repräsentieren.
> 
> wie´s richtig geht, machen die weserbikeländer vor.
> ...



Danke für das Lob. Wir waren echt 8!!!
Hat uns auch gewundert das es so viele waren.  Mit dem gegenseitig ziehen ist aber auch nicht so einfach, aber bei hoerman und roudy scheint es zu klappen.

Und auch bei uns ist es nicht jedermans Sache an einem Rennen teilzunehmen. 
Ich freue mich auf alle Fälle schon auf Samstag.

@hoerman: Ich bin dir immernoch ein Bier schuldig!!


----------



## exto (25. Mai 2009)

Heh, deisterfreun.de,

bitte mal hier gucken:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=774

Ich brauche eure Meinung!

EILT!!!


----------



## Phil81 (25. Mai 2009)

Sorry Hoerman aber wenn ich mich mit dem Trikot zu irgendwelchen Rennen anmelden muss um ein TeamBanner hoch zu halten dann würde ich es lieber wieder zurück geben. 

Denn hierzu habe ich absolut keine Motivation und Lust.


----------



## Scott-y (25. Mai 2009)

Ich bin schon lange heiß auf´Rennen, aber meine Terninplanung macht mir da immer ein Strich durch die Rechnung. 
Ich gelobe Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Mai 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Sorry Schappi aber wenn ich mich mit dem Trikot zu irgendwelchen Rennen anmelden muss um ein TeamBanner hoch zu halten dann würde ich es lieber wieder zurück geben.
> 
> Denn hierzu habe ich absolut keine Motivation und Lust.



Hoerman wars und beantwortet ists mit um 21:10


----------



## Phil81 (25. Mai 2009)

Schnell geändert das mit den gleichen Symbolen verwirrt etwas.


----------



## firefighter76 (25. Mai 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wie geht es Firefighter und DHF?
> So´n kurzer Bericht von der Entscheidung mal mitzukommen - dem Rennen - und dem Abend danach mit Muskelkater.
> Ich wäre neugierig.
> 
> ...



ja geht so weit ganz gut knie ist ein wenig angeschwollen muskelkater geht nur treppensteigen schmerzt im knie.
war ne echt witzige angelegenheit gestern wenn nicht dieser matsch gewesen wäre  hätte ich auch die letzte runde noch gemacht hatte aber keine lust mit muskelkrämpfen irgend wo in der strecke zu verrecken  so jetzt noch ein bissel chillen und morgen abend ne lockere flachland runde.
roudy wann willst du den in wald bissel spaß haben und hüpfen??


----------



## Jennfa (25. Mai 2009)

Downhill Merxhausen, 29.-30.08. 2009...isch bin dabei!!! Da kann doch jede/r mitfahren, oder? Dafür leih ich mir dann das 901 von Moritz .

Grüße und hoffentlich bis bald im Wald
Jenna


----------



## exto (25. Mai 2009)

na Hoermchen  Das Adrenalin noch nich ganz wieder rausgeschwitzt? 

Das Erfolgsgeheimnis (und das was uns von den ganzen Powermüsli-Truppen unterscheidet) ist doch gerade, dass völlig unterschiedliche Typen zusammen unterwegs sind, ohne dass irgendwas "angesagt" ist, oder?

Wenn das anders wäre, könnten wir ja auch gleich nen Verein gründen. 

Für mich steht das Deisterfreun.de Trikot dafür das jeder was ganz anderes als der andere macht, DAS aber alle zusammen...

... oder so ähnlich...  blödes Sozi-Geschwätz...

Egal, ich geb ja trotzdem die Hoffnung noch nicht auf, dass wir Ende August in Merxhausen beim *JEDERMANN* - Downhill ein nettes, gemeinsames Wochenende bei Bier, und Bergabfahren verbringen können...


----------



## Jennfa (25. Mai 2009)

exto schrieb:


> ...*JEDERMANN*...



ahja ok , wollte ja nur nochmal die Bestätigung dass ich da auch wirklich mitfahren kann . Dann kann ja nix mehr schief gehen! Da kriegen wir doch bestimmt so einige zusammen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (25. Mai 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> ahja ok , wollte ja nur nochmal die Bestätigung dass ich da auch wirklich mitfahren kann . Dann kann ja nix mehr schief gehen! Da kriegen wir doch bestimmt so einige zusammen .



Da kannst DU selbst mit einer Hand in der Hosentasche runterfahren.

Man muss einfach bedenken, dass das Teil im Rahmen Der Challenge4MTB läuft. Um keine Punkte zu verschenken, fahren da auch die Kollegen mit, bei denen die Beine stets besser rasiert sind als das Kinn, und die sich nach nem Rennen bei denen sie schmutzig werden über die Streckenverhältnisse beschweren...

Ich finde, das ganze Event ist wie gemacht für unsere Truppe: Völlig verschiedene Leute treffen sich, um ein Wochenende Spass zu haben und dabei auch noch Fahrrad zu fahren.
Dabei nett campen, dummes Zeug quatschen und sich zu 15 Leuten in nem Malerbulli oder per Trecker (mit verschiedenen Anhängern ) schutteln lassen. Samstags erst Trainingsläufe, dann Feuerspringen in der Dämmerung (letztes Jahr mit nem völlig neuen Move, dem No Trousers Strait Double ) und denn schön Tuborg und Lagerfeuer.
Sonntags dann schon nettes Race-Adrenalin-Kribbeln und nette Action. Ich war da jetzt drei Mal und werd sicher Stammgast, bis die mal ne Ü60 - Klasse aufmachen...


----------



## Downhillfaller (25. Mai 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ..Wie geht es Firefighter und *DHF?*So´n kurzer Bericht von der Entscheidung mal mitzukommen - dem Rennen - und dem Abend danach mit Muskelkater.
> Ich wäre neugierig.
> 
> Wer ist vor Pfingsten noch im Wald?
> Nicht CC sondern AM-FR schnellfahren ist ja nicht alles



Wie soll es einem schon auf einem Montag mit ner 5 Tage Woche gehen, Roudy 
Kein Muskelkater, keine schweren Beine... durfte ja nach 850 Hm den Fußweg antreten, so das meine Beine schön locker waren....dann der Einweißshake  und alles war gut 
Racing Ralph mit Snake Skin sollte morgen auch eintrudeln und dann auf ein neues.

Ich war nie und werde es wohl auch nicht mehr: ein Rennfahrer!

Aber nach 5 Jahren MTB musste auch mal eine Veränderung her und ich muss sagen, Spaß macht es schon mal zu sehen das wir Deisterfreun.de zumindest bergab (Roudy+Hoerman auch bergauf) doch locker mit den anderen mithalten können 

Das ganze ist ja mehr aus einer Bierlaune entstanden und dann konnte ich ja keinen Rückzieher mehr machen  und das war auch gut so 

Deswegen sollte auch kein "freiwilliger Zwang " für Träger des Deisterfreun.de Trikots ausgeübt werden.

So, jetzt habt euch alle mal wieder lieb 

DHF


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> roudy hat vollkommen recht.
> irgendwie ist das echt traurig, das so wenige aus unserer truppe ab und an mal an rennen teilnehmen und unsere trikots repräsentieren.



gott oh gott  

was doch so ein kleiner satz an diskussionen auslöst 
natürlich ist keiner verpflichtet an solchen veranstaltungen teilzunehmen. 

nur darf ich doch wohl meine meinung vertreten, indem ich sage, dass ich es schade finde, dass es unter den deisterfreun.den so wenig "bekloppte" gibt, die mit auf rennen fahren. 

ich habe fast 30 jahre handball gespielt,bin quasi im mannschaftssport groß geworden, und sehe das biken auch irgendwie als mannschaftssport an, da es mit mehreren einfach "mehr" spaß macht, als alleine durch den wald zu fahren. 
genauso ist es auch bei rennen. es macht mMn einfach viel mehr spaß mit mehreren die rennatmosphäre zu genießen und hinterher gemeinsam beim isogetränk  das rennen noch einmal durchzusprechen. 

das das nicht jedermanns oder frau sache ist, ist auch mir klar. 
es sollte auch nicht der eindruck entstehen, dass das tragen des trikots zu solch einer veranstaltung verpflichtet.  ganz im gegenteil. 

nur zeigt das beispiel dhf , der in höxter sein erstes rennen gefahren ist , und ihm lt. eigener sache riesig spaß gemacht hat, das es auch anders geht. 

und da ich unsere trikots sehr gelungen finde ( muss ich als einer der 3 initiatoren und juryauswahlmitglied auch ) und durch ihre farben aus dem einheitsbrei herausstechen, fände ich es halt schön , sie auch vermehrt auf diversen rennen zu sehen. 

ist aber nur meine eigene bescheidende meinung. 

so , das soll´s zu diesem thema gewesen sein 



hoerman


----------



## schappi (26. Mai 2009)

Hoerman,
ich liebe deine Begeistrungsfäghigkeit und Bremsen ist einfacher als Beschleunigen!
aber die reihenfolge beim Trikotwaschen ist
1. Trikot waschen
2. Trikot aus dem Wasser nehmen
3. Wasser ausgießen.

Du hast gerade versucht, das Trikot mit dem Wasser auszugießen wenn ich das mal Bildlich formulieren darf. Aber es sei dir hormonschwanger wie du gestern noch warst verziehen.

Exto hat schon recht:
Unsere Truppe lebt von den gegensätzen der Typen und der gleichzeitigen Toleranz den anderen gegenüber. Darum sollten wir nicht versuchen Gruppenzwang aufzubauen, das geht nicht. Neugierig machen mit dem eigenen  Vorbild: OK
Druck ausüben mitzumachen: NOK
Gruß
Schappi
der auch nie ein Rennfahrer wird und trotzdem beim 24h Rennen mitfährt und in Merxhausen dabei sein wird


----------



## exto (26. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> gott oh gott
> 
> was doch so ein kleiner satz an diskussionen auslöst



Nu sei doch froh!

Was glaubst du, wie viele Menschen es gibt, die es ihr Leben lang nicht schaffen, mit *irgendeinem* ihrer Sätze *irgendeine* Diskussion auszulösen...

Ich ganz persönlich kann dich deshalb so gut leiden, weil du eben nicht langweilig bist, sondern leicht einen an der Waffel hast!


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Mai 2009)

also zum letzten male zu diesem thema 

bitte zeigt mir in diesem post der diese diskussion ausgelöst hat : 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5947006&postcount=1604

wo ich druck ausgeübt hab ? 

ich habe nur meine meinung kund getan, und mehr nicht. 
wieso gleich derartig dagegen interveniert wird, wissen nur die sich angesprochenen poster. 
wer keine lust dazu hat, braucht sich nicht darüber aufregen und sich den schuh anziehen. 

das soll´s jetzt aber auch endgültig zu diesem thema sein 


bis bald im wald 

hoerman


----------



## MichiP (26. Mai 2009)

Moin,
da ich die Woche ein Garmin zum Ausprobieren bekomme wollte ich mal erfragen ob jemand ein paar Deistertracks zum nachfahren hat???
Diese mir dann auch freundlicher Weise auch zur Verfügung stellt.

Wäre toll, da ich was Navi angeht ein völliger Noob bin würde mir das ziemliche Arbeit ersparen und ich könnte gleich sehen ob so ein Teil wirklich Sinnvoll für mich wäre.

danke und Gruß

Michi


----------



## Madeba (26. Mai 2009)

MichiP schrieb:


> ...ob jemand ein paar Deistertracks zum nachfahren hat???


ich könnte Dir erst morgen Abend welche schicken. Aber nicht wundern: mache Trails sind von unten nach oben aufgezeichnet... 
was hättest Du denn gerne ?


----------



## MichiP (26. Mai 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> ich könnte Dir erst morgen Abend welche schicken. Aber nicht wundern: mache Trails sind von unten nach oben aufgezeichnet...
> was hättest Du denn gerne ?



hi,

würde vollkommen reichen das Gerät kommt erst morgen an.
Eigentlich egal es geht erst einmal um die Funtionsweise des Gerätes und deren Genauigkeit. Vielleicht hast du was das auch mal von der Waldautobahn abknickt um zu sehen ob das Teil auch Trails findet/wiederfindet.
Von unten nach oben find ich klasse bin rauf genau so langsam wie runter

danke und gruß

Michi


----------



## Phil81 (26. Mai 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt halte ich absolut nichts davon GPS Tracks zu veröffentlichen und zu verbreiten. Besonders wenn es sich um Singeltrails handeln sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. Mai 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt halte ich absolut nichts davon GPS Tracks zu veröffentlichen und zu verbreiten. Besonders wenn es sich um Singeltrails handeln sollte


 
*ABSOLUTE ZUSTIMMUNG*

Tracks zu veröffentlichen finde ich auch nicht gut.
Mir gehört der Wald nicht und ich habe auch nicht als einziger das Recht einige Trails zu kenne, aber je länge die guten Trails "versteckt" sind umso länger bleiben sie bestehen.

Keiner kann es verhindern, aber bitte seid sensibel im Umgang mit den Daten.
Wenn sowas in GPS-Foren auftaucht und Herr Meier mit dem Baumarktfully den Ladies oder Bielstein fährt möchte ich nicht dabei sein.
Oder wenn das GPS dem Harvester den Weg zeigt!!!!


----------



## exto (26. Mai 2009)

Word !


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. Mai 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> *ABSOLUTE ZUSTIMMUNG*
> 
> Tracks zu veröffentlichen finde ich auch nicht gut.
> Mir gehört der Wald nicht und ich habe auch nicht als einziger das Recht einige Trails zu kenne, aber je länge die guten Trails "versteckt" sind umso länger bleiben sie bestehen.
> ...



Ohne das weitergeben hätten wir (einige Deisterfreunde wissen das ) letztes Jahr aber keine tollen Touren im Harz,Tramin und ich weiß nicht wo noch alles gemacht !
Unser (hoerman+ich) Urlaub in Saalbach wäre kpl. im Schnee versunken, wenn da nicht die Tracks von Tramin auf meinem Rechner gewesen wären.

Oder die letzte Tour mit Exto,Hoerman,Barbie + ich über den Wesergebiergskamm: ohne GPS-Track den ich auch aus dem Netz hatte 

Schau doch einfach auf diesen Seiten nach: http://www.deister-mtb.de/ oder http://gpsies.com

Bis bald im Wald (mit GPS oder ohne)

DHF


----------



## MichiP (26. Mai 2009)

öhhhhhhhhhm ich will sie nicht veröffentlichen noch da mit hausieren gehen, bin weder fanatischer wanderer der irgendwelche Trails verunglimpfen will oder sonstiger Halunke.
Und NEIN es müssen nicht die Geheimen Deisterfreun.de Trails sein und ja ich kenne mich auch ein wenig aus im Deister  bzw. kenne Leute die sich Auskennen ;o). Ziel und Zweck der Übung ist es das ich das Garmin gekauft habe und wenn es nichts Taugt geht es via Vernabgabegesetzt wieder zurück.
Familientechnisch fehlt mir die Zeit mich in die Materie einzuarbeiten und leider wohne ich nicht gleich um die Ecke. So das ich gehofft habe, einfach mit wenig Aufwand die Funktionalität des Gerätes einzuschätzen.

Also nix für Ungut und bevor einer von Euch in Ungnade fällt vergesst lieber die Anfrage will hier keine Spannung rein bringen

gruß

Michi


----------



## MichiP (26. Mai 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Ohne das weitergeben hätten wir (einige Deisterfreunde wissen das ) letztes Jahr aber keine tollen Touren im Harz,Tramin und ich weiß nicht wo noch alles gemacht !
> Unser (hoerman+ich) Urlaub in Saalbach wäre kpl. im Schnee versunken, wenn da nicht die Tracks von Tramin auf meinem Rechner gewesen wären.
> 
> Oder die letzte Tour mit Exto,Hoerman,Barbie + ich über den Wesergebiergskamm: ohne GPS-Track den ich auch aus dem Netz hatte
> ...



Hi,
danke für die Links. Das ist Plan B gewesen. Ich fand halt das die Routen dort sehr "offensichtlich" sind. Das heist wenn ich Waldkater starte und immer auf der Forststraße bleibe ist der Weg mehr oder weniger vorgegeben. Links Rechts das das ein Navi kann sollte selbstverständlich sein. Mir ging es einfach um die Genauigkeit bei Wegen die nicht von 50 Meter Entfernung sichtbar sind. Aber ich glaube um einen Überblick für die Geräteeigenschaften reichen die Track´s auch.

vielen Dank noch mal

gruß

Michi


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. Mai 2009)

Die www.Deister-MTB Tracks verlaufen nicht hauptsächlich auf Forststrasse.
Die kannst du zum testen sehr gut nehmen 

Die Genauigkeit der aktuellen Garmin Geräte ist sehr gut! Kein Vergleich zu den Modellen von vor 3 Jahren.

Gruß
DHF


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. Mai 2009)

MichiP schrieb:


> Hi,
> danke für die Links. Das ist Plan B gewesen. Ich fand halt das die Routen dort sehr "offensichtlich" sind. Das heist wenn ich Waldkater starte und immer auf der Forststraße bleibe ist der Weg mehr oder weniger vorgegeben. Links Rechts das das ein Navi kann sollte selbstverständlich sein. Mir ging es einfach um die Genauigkeit bei Wegen die nicht von 50 Meter Entfernung sichtbar sind. Aber ich glaube um einen Überblick für die Geräteeigenschaften reichen die Track´s auch.
> 
> vielen Dank noch mal
> ...



das wichtigste an dem GPS ist allerdings die instaliierte Topo-Karte. Ohne diese macht es keinen Sinn.

DHF


----------



## MichiP (26. Mai 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Die www.Deister-MTB Tracks verlaufen nicht hauptsächlich auf Forststrasse.
> Die kannst du zum testen sehr gut nehmen
> 
> Die Genauigkeit der aktuellen Garmin Geräte ist sehr gut! Kein Vergleich zu den Modellen von vor 3 Jahren.
> ...





Downhillfaller schrieb:


> das wichtigste an dem GPS ist allerdings die instaliierte Topo-Karte. Ohne diese macht es keinen Sinn.
> 
> DHF



Hi,

sehr gut mehr wollte ich ja nicht

Topo ist auch Startklar

vielen Dank noch mal

gruß

Michi


----------



## exto (26. Mai 2009)

da ich mich ja auch für's GPSsen interessiere hier mal die passende Frage:

Hakt's nicht grade bei den Topo-Karten? Zumindest die Papierversionen in 1:25000 der Landesvermessungsämter streichen die Segel, wenn's um Trails usw. geht. Ich dachte, die digitalen Karten basieren auch darauf.

Das einzige, was ich an genauerem kenne, sind die Karten der Bundeswehr...

Zum Thema Weitergabe von Tracks: Es kommt natürlich immer n bisschen unentspannt rüber, wenn diese Diskussion aufkommt. Aber wenn ich mich nicht irre, hatten wir schon öfter mal drüber geredet und es immer sinnvoll gefunden, keine Tracks weiterzugeben, sondern die Leute einfach einzuladen, mal mitzukommen. Is auch viel lustiger und hat schon viel gegen "Vereinsamung im Deister" ausgerichtet. das hilft in deinem Fall, Michi, natürlich nicht weiter, aber Downhillfallers Tipp sollte für nen Funktionstest schon gehen. Also, nix für ungut.

Gespannte Stimmung ist hier sowieso schon irgendwie. Was'n los? Alle schlecht gek*ckt? Das Karma irgendwie entgleist? Macht euch mal wieder n bisschen lockerer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (26. Mai 2009)

Wer ist hier angespannt???!!!!

ich jedenfalls nicht! Komme gerade aus dem Wald, habe mit Hoerman, Evel und Phil ein wenig gespielt ist was nettes bei rausgekommen. Davon mehr an anderer Stelle.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## tom de la zett (26. Mai 2009)

exto schrieb:


> da ich mich ja auch für's GPSsen interessiere hier mal die passende Frage:
> 
> Hakt's nicht grade bei den Topo-Karten? Zumindest die Papierversionen in 1:25000 der Landesvermessungsämter streichen die Segel, wenn's um Trails usw. geht. Ich dachte, die digitalen Karten basieren auch darauf.
> 
> Das einzige, was ich an genauerem kenne, sind die Karten der Bundeswehr...



Hi Exto, probier mal openmtbmap.org. Hier die Gegend ist zwar noch (Segen oder Fluch...) nicht detailliert klassifiziert. Aber z.B. der Harz ist großteils schon topp sogar mit Einteilung nach Singletrailskala erfasst.


----------



## exto (26. Mai 2009)

Ich seh' schon: Ich muss mich da mal ernsthaft reinfuchsen...

A propos "Spielen": Fährt am Samstag jemand zum Spielen nach Kollerbeck? Ich hätte Lust den Singlespeeder mal wieder unter Rennbedingungen zu bewegen. Kann mich aber allein irgendwie nich so recht durchringen...

Hoerman, Roudy, Madeba, DHF ????


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (26. Mai 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Ich seh' schon: Ich muss mich da mal ernsthaft reinfuchsen...
> 
> A propos "Spielen": Fährt am Samstag jemand zum Spielen nach Kollerbeck? Ich hätte Lust den Singlespeeder mal wieder unter Rennbedingungen zu bewegen. Kann mich aber allein irgendwie nich so recht durchringen...
> 
> Hoerman, Roudy, Madeba, DHF ????



Hatte ja mich ja eigentlich auch zur Challenge angemeldet.
Jetzt kam mir 10 Tage Zwangspause Magen- :kotz: und Darm dazwischen.
Habe heute das 1. x wieder aufm Bike gesessen. War ne Super Idee.......
Von der Arbeit Hannover nach Hause = 40 Km nur Gegenwind, nein besser gesagt Gegensturm und wirklich die ganzen 40 km lang!
Total Platt, also bis Samstag wird das nichts. Ich bin raus!


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Mai 2009)

exto schrieb:


> A propos "Spielen": Fährt am Samstag jemand zum Spielen nach Kollerbeck? Ich hätte Lust den Singlespeeder mal wieder unter Rennbedingungen zu bewegen. Kann mich aber allein irgendwie nich so recht durchringen...
> 
> Hoerman, Roudy, Madeba, DHF ????



*natürlich* bin ich dabei !!!  

madeba und dhf auch. 

dhf und ich wollten frau/freundin und kinder mitnehmen. 

@ dhf - fährst du wieder über hachmühlen ?


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. Mai 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Hi Exto, probier mal openmtbmap.org. Hier die Gegend ist zwar noch (Segen oder Fluch...) nicht detailliert klassifiziert. Aber z.B. der Harz ist großteils schon topp sogar mit Einteilung nach Singletrailskala erfasst.



hab ich auch so zum spielen mit  drauf gemacht, also in unsere Ecke nicht wirklich eine Alternative. Trails sind da kaum drauf. Im Harz zum Testen war ich dieses Jahr noch gar nicht 
Das kommt durch die Rennfahrerei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. Mai 2009)

exto schrieb:


> ...
> A propos "Spielen": Fährt am Samstag jemand zum Spielen nach Kollerbeck? Ich hätte Lust den Singlespeeder mal wieder unter Rennbedingungen zu bewegen. Kann mich aber allein irgendwie nich so recht durchringen...
> 
> Hoerman, Roudy, Madeba, DHF ????



Ich will Donnerstag nochmal in den Wald.
Wenn das Wetter paßt mit dem Enduro so ca. 9 Uhr wer zeigt mir die neuen??
Ab Freitag bin ich im Kurzurlaub, deshalb wie jedes Jahr ohne Kollerbeck.
Schade, zwei mal war ich dabei und fand das extremer als Marathon fahren.
Mein Tip: RICHTIG warmfahren, dann vorn einreihen und 1h nur treten was der Puls hält.
Immer angreifen und ggf. mit Camelbak fahren.
Ich bin 1x gestürzt und kam nicht mehr ans Feld ran.

ICc wünsche euch viiiel Spaß


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> *natürlich* bin ich dabei !!!
> 
> madeba und dhf auch.
> 
> ...



Kollerbeck liegt ja voll am Arsch der Welt. Etwas oberhalb von Höxter, bei Marienmünster. Voll blöde Fahrerei. 
Aber Auto ist ja schon fast voll mit Kind + Kegel 
Mal sehen...


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Mai 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich will Donnerstag nochmal in den Wald.
> Wenn das Wetter paßt mit dem Enduro so ca. 9 Uhr wer zeigt mir die neuen??
> Ab Freitag bin ich im Kurzurlaub, deshalb wie jedes Jahr ohne Kollerbeck.
> Schade, zwei mal war ich dabei und fand das extremer als Marathon fahren.
> ...



könnte donnerstag erst ab 13.00 uhr. ist das zu spät für dich ?
dann könnten wir die neuen fahren


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. Mai 2009)

so RacingRalph mit Snake Skin auf Tubeless ist auch drauf, nix für Leichtbaufreaks.
SnakeSkin macht gleich 100 gr. Mehrgewicht 

Da muss ich doch noch irgendwas leichter machen......R1 für XT   

So komm ich nie an die Carbonfeilen dran, aber 11,3 Kg für ein Fully ist auch ok 

@L-L-03: du bist mir noch eine Antwort schuldig ! Was fährst Du jetzt ? 301 ? 
Rücks raus


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Mai 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> R1 für XT



hätte was, ist aber noch sündhaft teuer 


fährst du jetzt über hachmühlen ?
mirka will noch ne freundin mitnehmen, dann passt das bike nicht mehr ins auto


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. Mai 2009)

du hast doch den Dachgepäckträger  für die Freundin


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hätte was, ist aber noch sündhaft teuer
> 
> 
> fährst du jetzt über hachmühlen ?
> mirka will noch ne freundin mitnehmen, dann passt das bike nicht mehr ins auto



was ist denn das sündhaft teure 

Werde zu 99% nicht über Hachmühlen fahren, eher über Barntrup 
Sorry, aber event. auch die 1%-Variante


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (26. Mai 2009)

so RacingRalph mit Snake Skin auf Tubeless ist auch drauf, nix für Leichtbaufreaks.
SnakeSkin macht gleich 100 gr. Mehrgewicht 

Da muss ich doch noch irgendwas leichter machen......R1 für XT  
 

*TU ES!!! Oder warte auf die neue Avid ELIXIR ?? (CRMAg oder so) unter 300 g! Schon mal anner R1 gezogen? Voll grütze wie ich fand!
*
So komm ich nie an die Carbonfeilen dran, aber 11,3 Kg für ein Fully ist auch ok 

*NAJA, schön wäre auch 10,5*

@L-L-03: du bist mir noch eine Antwort schuldig ! Was fährst Du jetzt ? 301 ? 
Rücks raus
*Tja, im Moment RR.... Habe den grünen 301 Rahmen vertickt.... und jetz????? Neues 301 soll es werden! Aber die Lieferzeit ist noch nicht mal raus. Könnte mir jetzt wieder das Focus Hardtail aufbauen........ Aber ist so hart....... Fully fürn Übergang währe schon gut....aber wasnur???? *


----------



## exto (26. Mai 2009)

Schnelle, problemlose Variante: A2 bis Abf. Ostwestfalen/Lippe - Ostwestfalenstraße bis Steinheim - Richtung Höxter bis Marienmünster - links ab nach Kollerbeck.

Kürzer und auch gut: A2 - Rinteln - Barntrup - Blomberg - ab da: s.o.


----------



## exto (26. Mai 2009)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> *Fully fürn Übergang währe schon gut....aber wasnur???? *



Wenn du willst, kannst du meinen Rocky Element - Rahmen haben...

Alt, aber gut und günstig. 20" mit nagelneuem Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (27. Mai 2009)

MichiP schrieb:
			
		

> ...Und NEIN es müssen nicht die Geheimen Deisterfreun.de Trails sein...


die hättest Du (zumindest von mir) auch nicht bekommen. (Dazu wäre ich auch garnicht befugt , ich könnte höchstens die geheimen Süntelbikertrails weitergeben  )


> SAMMELANTWORT "GPS":


vielleicht können wir uns ja darauf einigen, das solche Sachen wie Teufelskammer, Bielstein, Jägerstieg, Walterbach, Trimmpfad, ... .... schon seit Jahrzehnten nicht nur bei Bikern bekannt und beliebt sind ? Dort sind schon unsere Opas rumgelaufen, da ist nix geheimes mehr dran (den Grenzweg zähle ich übrigens auch dazu, aber wer fährt den schon gerne rauf ?)
Trotzdem eignen sie sich sehr gut dazu, die GPS-Dinger zu testen.

Danke, DHF !



> Sammelantwort Kollerbeck:


ich habe zwar noch eine schallende Ohrfeige zu verdauen , aber trotzdem bin ich natürlich dabei


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> könnte donnerstag erst ab 13.00 uhr. ist das zu spät für dich ?
> dann könnten wir die neuen fahren


 
Sollte auch klappen, dann mache ich eben morgens die Hausarbeit.
Wer noch?
Schüler, Ex-Studenten, Freiberufler, Blaumacher?


----------



## Phil81 (27. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> könnte donnerstag erst ab 13.00 uhr. ist das zu spät für dich ?
> dann könnten wir die neuen fahren



Wär dabei kann aber nicht vor 17:00 an der Laube sein


----------



## Barbie SHG (27. Mai 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> die hättest Du (zumindest von mir) auch nicht bekommen. (Dazu wäre ich auch garnicht befugt , ich könnte höchstens die geheimen Süntelbikertrails weitergeben  )



Hallo MAdeba,
die Sünteltrails nehme ich gerne.
Kannste mir ja mal schicken. Im Gegenzug schicke ich Dir die Bückebergtrails.

Weiteres:
Hab gerade mit Tommy gesprochen, mein Austauschrahmen ist eingetroffen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## schappi (27. Mai 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Sollte auch klappen, dann mache ich eben morgens die Hausarbeit.
> Wer noch?
> Schüler, Ex-Studenten, Freiberufler, Blaumacher?



Geht garnicht: meine Liebste hat Geburtstag und ich bin Gestern $ Stunden im wald geblieben ohne mich zwischendurch zu melden, was zu starker Beunruhigung geführt hat
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (27. Mai 2009)

Ich kann heute ab 19:00 oder morgen ab 18:00 ne Feierabendrunde drehen. Ich wuerde vorzugsweise im westen fahren wollen und ggf. ein paar kleine trailoptimierungen vornehmen. Wer ist dabei? Blumully, evel?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. Mai 2009)

Damit dürfte die Reifenwahl beim Rücktrittrennen geklärt sein:


----------



## Scott-y (27. Mai 2009)

Na das nenne ich Einsatz. Nicht einfach wegen Platten mitten im Rennen weinend nach Hause gehen.
 Ähnlichkeiten mit lebenden Personen oder Ereignissen sind nicht beabsichtig und rein zufällig.


----------



## toschi (27. Mai 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Damit dürfte die Reifenwahl beim Rücktrittrennen geklärt sein:


Der schruppt sich nur noch die Milch von der Felge bevor er einen Schlauch einzieht .

Wie siehts Pfingstmontag aus, kriege Besuch und wollt mit ihm in den Deister, schon jemand was geplant?

Gruss toschi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (27. Mai 2009)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Na das nenne ich Einsatz. Nicht einfach wegen Platten mitten im Rennen weinend nach Hause gehen.
> Ähnlichkeiten mit lebenden Personen oder Ereignissen sind nicht beabsichtig und rein zufällig.



ja, der kann auch die Felge danach in den Müll hauen und bekommt dann vom Sponsor einen neuen Satz eingebaut 
Willst du nicht mein Sponsor sein


----------



## Downhillfaller (27. Mai 2009)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Da muss ich doch noch irgendwas leichter machen......R1 für XT
> 
> 
> *TU ES!!! Oder warte auf die neue Avid ELIXIR ?? (CRMAg oder so) unter 300 g! Schon mal anner R1 gezogen? Voll grütze wie ich fand!
> ...



Die R1 ist doch hübsch, schlank und bissig, also genau wie ich


----------



## Jennfa (27. Mai 2009)

@ roudy
waren heut schon im Wald, da es morgen zeitlich leider nicht so passt. Wünsche euch viel spaß mit den Neuen  morgen.

Haben heut mal ne längere Runde gedreht vom Waldkater rüber zum RT und dann noch den Teerweg  ! Auf dem Rückweg dann Bielstein Slalom...Moritz hatte seinen spaß, ich zwar auch, sah aber wahrscheinlich nicht so aus . Muss noch ein bisserl üben. Die 2. Serpentine mag mich einfach auch nach zahlreichen Anläufen nicht so richtig . Sch*** nicht-Schokoseite! Boah ich wills auch können. Dann zum Schluss halt noch den Stollen und Ende Barbie. 
Heute also viel Strecke und Technik. War ein sehr schöner Tag. Hoffe mal, dass wir am Wochenende mal wieder ne Tour als Truppe zusammen bekommen .

@ Toschi: Montag ist bei uns auch Deister geplant. 

Grüße und viel spaß morgen!
Jenna


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. Mai 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> @ roudy
> waren heut schon im Wald, da es morgen zeitlich leider nicht so passt. Wünsche euch viel spaß mit den Neuen  morgen.
> 
> Auf dem Rückweg dann Bielstein Slalom...Moritz hatte seinen spaß, ich zwar auch, sah aber wahrscheinlich nicht so aus . Muss noch ein bisserl üben. Die 2. Serpentine mag mich einfach auch nach zahlreichen Anläufen nicht so richtig . Sch*** nicht-Schokoseite! ...Grüße und viel spaß morgen!
> Jenna



Danke, sonst wer dabei?

Bielstein: Die "alte" Linie ab Schutzhütte? Da komme ich auch um, die zweite Linkskurve nicht rum und die hängende rechts am alten Metallgeländer habe ich auch noch offen.

Ich freu mich auf die neuen. Wann und wo genau treffen wir uns Hoerman?
Was sagt die Kleiderordnung?


----------



## taxifolia (28. Mai 2009)

hier was speziell für unseren Freund exto, retrograder geht es nicht:

http://einestages.spiegel.de/static/topicalbumbackground/4205/die_breitreifen_bande.html

( Hat es gestern geschmeckt, homer ??) 



Gruß
taxi


----------



## Darkwing Duck (28. Mai 2009)

Falls ihr darauf



Phil81 schrieb:


> Wär dabei kann aber nicht vor 17:00 an der Laube sein



Rücksicht nehmt, würde ich auch gern ne Runde mit euch drehen.
Ich hab bis 15.30 Uni und müsste dann von Hannover irgendeine S-Bahn nehmen. Phil, du startest auch von Hannover, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (28. Mai 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> http://einestages.spiegel.de/static/topicalbumbackground/4205/die_breitreifen_bande.html



"Die Bikes überstanden oft nur eine Abfahrt"


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Mai 2009)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Falls ihr darauf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, normalerweise wäre mir 17 Uhr schon fast zu früh aber heute habe ich Urlaub und "muß" zu der Zeit schon wieder bei der Familie sein.
Koffer packen, morgen ist Abfahrt.

Lustig wirds wohl nicht, hier wechseln sich Schauer und Sonne fröhlich ab.


----------



## Scott-y (28. Mai 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> ja, der kann auch die Felge danach in den Müll hauen und bekommt dann vom Sponsor einen neuen Satz eingebaut
> Willst du nicht mein Sponsor sein


Wenn ich dein Sponsor werde ist gerade mal ne Stahlfelge drin, pro Jahr, versteht sich. Ich kann mich gerade selber so am rollen halten.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (28. Mai 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ( Hat es gestern geschmeckt, homer?)



hast du Kameras installiert? ich hab doch extra geguckt, ob dein Auto da ist.


----------



## exto (28. Mai 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> hier was speziell für unseren Freund exto, retrograder geht es nicht:
> 
> http://einestages.spiegel.de/static/topicalbumbackground/4205/die_breitreifen_bande.html
> 
> ...



Doch, geht es (und irgendwie auch sympathisch abgefahrener):

http://http://www.generator-radsport.de/cms/front_content.php?idart=61


----------



## Phil81 (28. Mai 2009)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Falls ihr darauf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohh sorry habe dann nicht mehr hier reingeschaut  War nun Faul. Nächstes mal


----------



## Homer_Simplon (28. Mai 2009)

Wer fährt morgen ne Runde nach Feierabend (gegen 16:00) ?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Mai 2009)

Ich war heute mit hoerman unterwegs, Neuigkeiten anschauen.

Hui....

Ich bin soooo schlecht


----------



## Phil81 (28. Mai 2009)

Können ja mal mit einer kleinen Gruppe üben gehen. Habe da auch noch einiges an Verbesserungs bedarf


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Mai 2009)

Saiklist muss mit, sonst glaubt keiner dass es geht (fährt).
Ich kriege übrigens jetzt auch MM 2,5 GG.
Mal sehen ob das was ändert  denn eigentlich its es Kopfsache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (28. Mai 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich kriege übrigens jetzt auch MM 2,5 GG.



hatte ich drauf . hat aber auch nix genützt


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. Mai 2009)

Steil?


----------



## Phil81 (28. Mai 2009)

Jo


----------



## Darkwing Duck (28. Mai 2009)

Das klingt ja echt interessant, worüber ihr hier so geheimnisvoll sprecht 

Wie siehts denn morgen aus, will jemand ab 11 oder 12 h Radfahren?


----------



## Jennfa (28. Mai 2009)

Jungs ich sehe schon, wir haben ne Aufgabe für den Sommer . Nächste Woche machen unsre 901er mal vor wie es geht (hab gehört das macht das Bike fast von selbst ). Ich glaub ich hab noch nie so oft das Wort 901 gehört wie heut an einem Tag...boah wird Zeit, dass es langsam kommt, sonst muss ich noch das ganze Wochenende mit Oropax rumlaufen 



Grüße Jenna


----------



## schappi (28. Mai 2009)

Kannst so lange in unser Gästezimmer ziehen (901LV Asyl) wenn du willst
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. Mai 2009)

Kannst auch bei uns unterkommen, dann hörst du statt "901" nur noch "Torque". Besser?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Mai 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Steil?


Ich dachte ich kenne steil.
Aber...boah



Jennfa schrieb:


> Jungs ich sehe schon, wir haben ne Aufgabe für den Sommer . Nächste Woche machen unsere 901er mal vor wie es geht (hab gehört das macht das Bike fast von selbst ). Ich glaub ich hab noch nie so oft das Wort 901 gehört wie heut an einem Tag...boah wird Zeit, dass es langsam kommt, sonst muss ich noch das ganze Wochenende mit Oropax rumlaufen
> 
> 
> Grüße Jenna



Luxusprobleme  Student müßte man(n) sein.
Habt Ihr den Dukatensch...ßer im Keller?
301 / 901 / Cheetah etc.
Darf ichs dann mal anfassen  ?


----------



## Jennfa (28. Mai 2009)

Oh welch verlockende Angebote 

...da zieh ich dann aber doch Schappi vor, der hat seins ja schon .



roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Darf ichs dann mal anfassen  ?



Klaro, wenns denn mal da ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (28. Mai 2009)

ahhh....ihr habts gut...alle unterwegs

Wie sieht es am Samstag aus?? schon was geplant?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Mai 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> ...der...





taifun schrieb:


> ahhh....ihr habts gut...alle unterwegs
> Wie sieht es am Samstag aus?? schon was geplant?



Yo,
Kart oder Ski fahren danach grillen, morgens etwas joggen. Abends etwas Liebe 

Sch... Rotwein, da schreibt man(n) Texte für die man(n) sich morgens entschuldigt. Aber zur allgemeinen Erheiterung dient es trotzdem.
Oder?


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. Mai 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Wie sieht es am Samstag aus?? schon was geplant?



ja, 

unsere deisterfreun.de trikots in kollerbeck präsentieren 
und versuchen schneller als madeba durch die gegend zu fahren 

(2 ohrfeigen sind besser als eine auch wenn´s nur 4 punkte mehr waren in dassel)


----------



## schappi (28. Mai 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> ahhh....ihr habts gut...alle unterwegs
> 
> Wie sieht es am Samstag aus?? schon was geplant?



Ja 2. Tour de Sorsum!!!!


----------



## schappi (28. Mai 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Aber zur allgemeinen Erheiterung dient es trotzdem.
> Oder?



Ja!!!!!!!!
Zitat Exto,
wir haben alle so schön einen an der Waffel!!
Leute ohne Empathie und Macken sind laaaangweilig!!
Gruß
Schappie


----------



## schappi (28. Mai 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Yo,
> Ski fahren danach grillen, morgens etwas joggen..
> Oder?



Ski Fahren?? 
Du hast ja einen an der waffel!!
Nimm doch gleich Hoerman mit der fährt auch gerne Ski um diese Jahreszeit!
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (28. Mai 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ja 2. Tour de Sorsum!!!!



wie...fährst da 2 mal um Dein Haus


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Mai 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ja!!!!!!!!
> Zitat Exto,
> wir haben alle so schön einen an der Waffel!!
> Leute ohne Empathie und Macken sind laaaangweilig!!
> ...


_*?*_

Als ich noch Tischtennis gespielt habe, habe ich 20h/Woche mit Langweiler verbracht. Heute würde ich sagen, ich habe das wegen des Geldes gemacht.
JETZT bin ich gut aufgehoben.

Rolem (mein Neffe) rief auf jedem Rennen oder Festival immer erstmal "Endlich wieder unter normal bekloppten" und er hatte recht.


----------



## schappi (28. Mai 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> wie...fährst da 2 mal um Dein Haus



Jetzt mach dich ruhig lustig über uns, aber unsere Brüder und Schwester aus Sorsum / Hildesheim hommen auch noch dazu, und dann werden wir es Euch Bredenbeckern mal Zeigen!!
Überhebliche Großdorfbewohner! Ihr!! Nur wiel ihr eine eigene Kornbrennerei habt! Pöhh!


----------



## heyho (28. Mai 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich dachte ich kenne steil.
> Aber...boah



Klingt ja alles sehr spannend, scheinbar wurde ein neuer Spielplatz aufgemacht.
Ich freu mich auf Pfingsten im Wald 

Gruß
heyho


----------



## Evel Knievel (29. Mai 2009)

Meine Schulter is ja nur zu 80% belastbar, aber ich wollte am Sonntag bissel rumrollen. Ich bin 12 Uhr am Waldkaterparkplatz, um ein paar Jungs was zu zeigen. Wer Bock hat mitzukommen is eingeladen.
Kaum zu glauben, die 6 Wochen Urlaub sind schon wieder rum und Samstag muß ich mit malochen anfangen, wat'n Stress!


----------



## Barbie SHG (29. Mai 2009)

Heute startet um 13:00 die nächste Tour de Bückeberg.
Wenn noch jemand mitkommen will, bitte melden.
Treffpunkt Parkplatz Hotel Salzburg in Reinsdorf.
Mit am Start: Team Froschkönigin.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. Mai 2009)

Das ist noch n bisschen zu früh. Kommt noch wer später am Nachmittag (ca. 16:00) mit?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. Mai 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Meine Schulter is ja nur zu 80% belastbar, aber ich wollte am Sonntag bissel rumrollen. Ich bin 12 Uhr am Waldkaterparkplatz, um ein paar Jungs was zu zeigen. Wer Bock hat mitzukommen is eingeladen.
> Kaum zu glauben, die 6 Wochen Urlaub sind schon wieder rum und Samstag muß ich mit malochen anfangen, wat'n Stress!



Ich werde Sonntag mitkommen. 6 Wochen Urlaub gehen schneller rum als 6 Wochen Lieferzeit


----------



## schotti65 (29. Mai 2009)

Tach allerseits,

wollte hiermit mal ein freundliches Hallo in den thread werfen.

Wie von Toschi schon kurz erwähnt; ein paar Sandlandfahrer (timitim, meine Wenigkeit und evtl. noch 1-2 weitere) würden gerne am Pfingstmontag unseren Rädern den Deister zeigen. Wär super, wenn wir uns Euch anschliessen dürfen. Wir werden wohl schon Sonntag Abend hinrollern, um Montag halbwegs früh am Start zu sein (wo auch immer..). 

Gruss
schotti


----------



## Madeba (29. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...unsere deisterfreun.de trikots in kollerbeck präsentieren
> und versuchen schneller als madeba durch die gegend zu fahren
> 
> (2 ohrfeigen sind besser als eine  )...


vor Dassel habe ich ja versucht, meine Energiespeicher mit Supercarboloading zu füllen. (gefüllt waren sie auch, nur leider habe ich die Tür nicht mehr aufgekriegt...)

diese Woche habe ich mich mit täglicher Verköstigung von Grillgut vorbereitet 

mal sehen, was besser wirkt 



			
				roudy_da_tree schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich dachte ich kenne steil.
> Aber...boah...


als ich die Spur gesehen hab, war ich mir *ganz* sicher, das dort nur die Erosion zugeschlagen hat und ein paar Steine den Berg runtergepoltert sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Mai 2009)

na endlich geht´s los  :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5960542&postcount=191


----------



## Phil81 (29. Mai 2009)

Pünktlich zum neuen Bock


----------



## taxifolia (29. Mai 2009)

homer, ich komme heute um 16:00 Uhr zu Dir, ich weiß 
schon gar nicht mehr, wie man auf dem Rad sitzt.
Vielleicht können wir die "neuen" Steilwände fahren ??
Meine Hütte ist übrigens total verwanzt, wer( wie homer !!) gegenüber Pommes in der Bude futtert wird gnadenlos geoutet, geduzt und ausgebuht ( und muß ein 901 fahren).

@ exto:
Dat geht nich:


http://http://www.generator-radsport...t.php?idart=61


taxi


----------



## Phil81 (29. Mai 2009)

Schotti na klar dürft ihr mit

Startpunkt usw. wird noch bekannt gegeben. Toschi sollte sie alle kennen sonst Lotsen wir euch da schon hin.


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (29. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ja,
> 
> unsere deisterfreun.de trikots in kollerbeck präsentieren
> und versuchen schneller als madeba durch die gegend zu fahren
> ...



Hi 
Habe mich gerade mal kurz entschlossen auch das Trikot zu präsentieren.
ISt ja ein lockerer Start um 1500!!!! Nachmeldung bis 1400 TOP.
Trikot ist in der Waschmaschine und strahlt für morgen!
Vielleicht reicht die "Form" ja um euch etwas zubegleiten......
Bis morgen


----------



## Downhillfaller (29. Mai 2009)

wir haben uns alle noch nicht angemeldet 

Wann schlagt ihr morgen auf ????


----------



## exto (29. Mai 2009)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Hi
> Habe mich gerade mal kurz entschlossen auch das Trikot zu präsentieren.
> ISt ja ein lockerer Start um 1500!!!! Nachmeldung bis 1400 TOP.
> Trikot ist in der Waschmaschine und strahlt für morgen!
> ...



Sollte mal überhaupt kein Problem sein. Ich starte mit'm Singlespeeder, um mal für Duisburg zu testen. Werd also auch keine astronomischen Pulswerte hinlegen, sondern mal sehen, wie sich z.B. der Schlussanstieg mit 32/16 so anfühlt. Der sieht dem Monte Schlacko schon sehr ähnlich...

Außerdem war's trainingsmäßig n harter Mai. Ich werd mal 2-3 ruhigere Wochen einschieben, damit in D. der Akku nicht leer, sondern knallvoll ist...

Ich werd wohl so gegen 13 Uhr aufschlagen um noch ein bisschen abzuhängen und die Atmosphäre zu genießen...


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (29. Mai 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> wir haben uns alle noch nicht angemeldet
> 
> Wann schlagt ihr morgen auf ????



Ich werde wohl auch so auf 1300 anrollen!
Bis morgen


----------



## gloshabigur (29. Mai 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt halte ich absolut nichts davon GPS Tracks zu veröffentlichen und zu verbreiten. Besonders wenn es sich um Singeltrails handeln sollte



Ich habe gerade die Diskussion nachgelesen, ob Tracks in MTB-Gebieten veröffentlicht werden sollen oder besser nicht. 

IMHO gibt es keine rationalen Gründe, Tracks nicht zu veröffentlichen. Der Forst, die Pächter und die Jäger kennen ihre Reviere ganz genau. Die sind doch nicht blöd und wissen, wo die Trails sind. 

Wenn es darum geht, die Anzahl derjenigen begrenzen zu wollen, die die Trails kennen, dann dürften die Lokals auch keine geführten Touren für Newbies mehr durchführen. Dann muss jeder die Trails selbst finden. 

Als Betreiber mehrerer GPS-Seiten (u.a. deister-mtb.de) halte ich es dennoch aus verschiedenen Gründen für sinnvoll, die Veröffentlichung von Trails, zumindest im Deister, zu begrenzen; zunächst aus Rücksicht auf die Lokals, damit nicht zuviele auf den versteckten Trails surfen. Es kann in Gebieten, die nicht ausdrücklich als MTB-Revier ausgewiesen sind, nichts schaden, ein wenig vorsichtig zu sein.

GPS und MTB passen sehr gut zusammen. Wer sich ein wenig mit GPS auseinandersetzt, erkennt schnell, dass es viele Vorteile bietet: bessere Vorbereitung, problemlose Orientierung und weniger Verfahren in fremden Gebieten, gute Dokumentation der gefahrenen Touren etc. Mit wenig Aufwand kann man Dank des reichhaltigen Fundus an fertigen Touren im Internet in fremden Gebieten Biken und neue Regionen kennenlernen. Die passende Tour ist meist leicht zu finden; von der Anfänger Tour bis zur Enduro-mäßigen TransAlp. Sicher, man kommt auch mit Karten klar, aber mit GPS ist es stressfreier.

Das ganze lebt jedoch davon, dass sich viele beteiligen und von ihren Heimatgebieten Touren veröffentlichen. 



exto schrieb:


> da ich mich ja auch für's GPSsen interessiere hier mal die passende Frage:
> Hakt's nicht grade bei den Topo-Karten? Zumindest die Papierversionen in 1:25000 der Landesvermessungsämter streichen die Segel, wenn's um Trails usw. geht. Ich dachte, die digitalen Karten basieren auch darauf.
> Das einzige, was ich an genauerem kenne, sind die Karten der Bundeswehr...



Trails sind auf den offiziellen Karten nur wenige verzeichnet. Meist auch nur dann, wenn offizielle Wander- oder Rückewege Trail-Charakter haben (Ausnahme: Kompass-Karten für die Alpen). Im Deister gilt dies z.B. für den Trail vom Kammweg runter zur Wallmannhütte oder den Jägersteig (wenn man den als Trail bezeichnen will). 

Wer Trails sucht und GPS-Touren aus dem Internet verwenden will, verlässt sich meist darauf, dass die Angaben zu einer Tour korrekt sind. Auf den GPS-Seiten gibt es die Tourenbeschreibung; die Einstufung "Technik" gibt wichtige Hinweise auf das notwendige fahrerische Können. Je höher der Level desto Trail-lastiger die Tour. Gute Hinweise auf den Trail-Anteil erhält man bei der Kontrolle eines Tracks auf Wanderkarten. Wenn viele Teile des Tracks abseites der Waldautobahnen verlaufen, ist die wahrscheinlich hoch, dass auch viele Trails in der Tour berücksichtigt sind. 

LG,
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo Michael,

es geht ja nicht darum, die Trails vor den Förstern verheimlichen zu wollen. Das würde ihnen nicht gerecht werden. Ich nehme nämlich nicht an, dass dort inzwischen auch Vollpfosten eingestellt werden. 

Es geht auch nicht darum, die eh schon jahrelang beinahe allgemein bekannten Trails irgendwie zu "vergeheimnisvollen", oder wie immer man das nennen will. 

Zu den eigentlichen Gründen, warum ich eine ungehemmte veröffentlichung von Tracks nicht gut finde, hab ich ja weiter oben schon was gesagt. Vielleicht noch ein bisschen mehr davon:


Es gibt ein Paar Trails, die sind uralt, wie auch immer entstanden, und den Einheimischen Waldbesuchern (wie auch immer sie unterwegs sind) gut bekannt. Als gutes Beispiel dafür kann wohl der Grenzweg dienen. Aber andere, für Biker interessante Trails entstehen ja nicht, weil irgend ne geologische Verwerfung sich plötzlich auftut, oder ne durchgeknallte Wildsau sie in den Dreck fräst. Diese Trails werden von Leuten erdacht, gebaut und gepflegt, die sich viel Mühe damit geben und ne Menge Arbeit und Gehirnschmanz reinstecken.

manche der Trails sind einfach nicht dafür gemacht, dass der völlig unbedarfte Durchschnittsbiker (machen wir uns lieber keine Illusionen uber dessen technisches Fahrkönnen) sie befährt, ohne sie sich vorher gewissenhaft anzusehen, oder Schlüsselstellen mit Hilfe und/oder Erklärung zu bewältigen. Ich will mir lieber nicht vorstellen, wie einer der unbehelmten, aber mit GPS ausgerüsteten Radler (die man im Deister besonders Sonntags erstaunlich oft sieht), über den Evel-Gedächtnis-Gap schanzt, weil er denkt, das hier sei doch ein lustiger,kleiner Fußpfad, soo viel besser als der im Wäldchen südlich von Aurich...

Wenn die Locals mit Leuten, die sie nicht kenne losfahren, dann sehen sie diese ja direkt vor sich. A*rschloch: Wird nicht mitgenommen. Blutiger Anfänger: Wird nicht gleich über die Hammertrails gescheucht, vor Schlüsselstellen gewarnt, bei Bedarf mal n bisschen gebremst, bei extremem Bedarf vielleicht auch mal hinsichtlich einer alternativen Freizeitbeschäftigung beraten...
Die Truppe, die sich hier in diesem Forum in der Regel tummelt, besteht niicht aus Internetkontakten, wagen Forenbekanntschaften oder datenaustauschenden Virtualmenschen, sondern sind inzwischen zu ner Art Freundeskreis geworden, in dem man nicht (mehr) nur zusammen Rad fährt. Das wäre so sicher nicht gekommen, wenn wir nur Daten getauscht hätten, ohne uns ganz real zusammen im Wald dreckich zu machen.
Wie wir alle wissen, gibt's im Deister nicht nur Biker, sondern auch ne Menge andere Interessengruppen. Da geht's nicht immer harmonisch zu, sondern manchmal auch konfliktgeladen. Sind auch die Biker bereit, sich für die Lösung dieser Konflikte einzusetzen, die nur mal schnell auf'n GPS-Sprung vorbeikommen?

Mir fällt noch ne Menge ein, aber die Sonne scheint grad noch und ich geh jetzt erst mal n bisschen mit meiner Süßen zum Biken in den Wald. Bis später...


----------



## Phil81 (29. Mai 2009)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> [...] Als Betreiber mehrerer GPS-Seiten (u.a. deister-mtb.de) halte ich es dennoch aus verschiedenen Gründen für sinnvoll, die Veröffentlichung von Trails, zumindest im Deister, zu begrenzen; zunächst aus Rücksicht auf die Lokals, damit nicht zuviele auf den versteckten Trails surfen. Es kann in Gebieten, die nicht ausdrücklich als MTB-Revier ausgewiesen sind, nichts schaden, ein wenig vorsichtig zu sein.



Genau darum gehts. 

Wie gesagt jeder der Möchte kann vorbei kommen und die Trails kennen lernen. Die Locals haben es manmal auch ganz gerne Feedback zu bekommen. 

Es geht auch gar nicht um die Diskussion gegen GPS (ich habe selber eins) sondern einfach nur darum mit den gelogten Daten etwas sensibel umzugehen.


----------



## Phil81 (29. Mai 2009)

Ausserdem wer mit offenen Augen fährt und nicht immer nur auf das GPS stiert wird die Trails eh finden. Ansonsten sind immer genug Biker unterwegs die man Fragen kann.


----------



## schappi (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo Michael,

Exto hat ja schon vieles gesagt warum er persöhnlich gegen veröffentlichen von GPS Tracks im Deister ist. Ich glaube dies ist nicht allgemein gegen veröffentlichen von Tracks gedacht.
Die Situation im Deister ist eine ganz besondere und da er der erste Berg des Weserberglands ist in dem sich gut biken lässt, hat er ein riesiges Einzugsgebiet, wir sind schon mit Bikern gefahren, die kommen regelmäßig aus Stade zu uns. Da müssen wir sehr aufpassen, daß die Spannungen zwischen Bikern und den restlichen Waldnutzern nicht zu groß werden und eskalieren.(im Deister gibt es geschätze 1200 Biker)
Zugleich ist auch die soziale Situation bei uns etwas anders. Exto hat sie ja schon geschildert. Nicht umsonst ist dies der meistgelesene lokale BikeThread Deutschlands geworden (Teil 1 und 2 Zusammengerechnet gibt es keinen lokalen Thread der mehr Besuche hat) Wir laden jeden nett ein mit uns zu biken denn wir sehen das als etwas sehr soziales und hoch gruppendynamisches an und wenn jeder mit seinem GPS Gerät auf dem Lenker alleine duch den Wald stocht ist das alles kaputt. Die Gruppe der Deisterfreun.de ist ständig am wachsen und die Gruppe entwickelt sich sozial und beim Biken ständig weiter. Wo sonst findet man eine Gruppe, die vom 24h Rennen über Marathon, Touren, FR bis zum DH Wettkampf alles integriert und gemeinsam macht? Von -700hm bis +3000hm deckenwir an Aktivitäten  alles ab.
Du bist recht herzlich eingeladen auch einmal mit uns zu biken, du darfst deie Trails dabei auch aufzeichnen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## janisj (29. Mai 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Zitat von *Evel Knievel*
> 
> 
> _Meine Schulter is ja nur zu 80% belastbar, aber ich wollte am Sonntag bissel rumrollen. Ich bin 12 Uhr am Waldkaterparkplatz, um ein paar Jungs was zu zeigen. Wer Bock hat mitzukommen is eingeladen.
> ...



Hi Evel Knievel,

Ich werde auch gerne am Sonntag mitfahren. Braucht man da FF-helm usw. auch? 

gruß,

janisj


----------



## _Sync_ (29. Mai 2009)

So grad mal Schwefelsäure besorgt und gleich mal angetestet ob sich mein neuer KeFü-Ansatz brauchbar eloxieren lässt.

Farbe hab ich leider keine, aber der blanke Alu-Look ist doch auch ganz nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanspeiche (29. Mai 2009)

Moin Leude

sagt mal gibt es morgen irgendwo 'n Treffen wo ich mich anschliessen kann? War hier länger nicht mehr aktiv ... mit dem Bike schon, aber erst vor so 3 Wochen wieder richtig antrainiert. Ich bin der mit dem blauen Kanonenteil Hartail. Trailfest und Uphillfähig (durch extremes Tochterhinterherziehen - ihr wisst schon  Wo ist übrigens Stefan64. Der wollte das 16 Zoll Bmx kaufen ? 

bike ähhh bye, Karsten


----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. Mai 2009)

moin Leute, heute gab es im Wald ne Menge Vorkommnisse. Zum Einen hat irgentein durchgeknallter Waldherrscher den Raketentrail mit ner Unmenge Holz garniert und ist dabei nichtmal davor zurückgeschreckt, zum Schutz der Natur vor den kettenrasselnden Waldrockern junge, 10 cm starke, Bäume umzusägen, und über den Weg zu legen  Mit tatkräftiger Hilfe der Jungs aus Porta, die sich hier vor allem auf dem RT richtig wohlfühlen haben wir die Strecke wieder aufgeräumt. 
Des weiteren wurde der Regenerationstrail um eine weitere Linie bereichert.

Den unangenehmsten Zwischefall hatten wir auf dem Funkturmtrail, wo sich taxi, an einem über den Weg gestürzten Baum, Stücke seiner Schneidezähne entledigte. Der Baum liegt dort schon seit Jahren und ist eigentlich kein großes Hindernis. Taxis Helmvisir hat ihm wohl den Blick nach oben versperrt und schon hat es geknallt  . Ich hoffe das der Zahnarzt die Lücken wieder gut zuspachteln kann, und das es nicht so teuer wird.
gute Besserung


----------



## Titanspeiche (29. Mai 2009)

Ach so PS.:

Hat wer n' cooles 24Zoll Bike mit Schaltung zu verticken. Alu muss schon sein. Das Mädel soll langsam selber raufkurbeln nachdem ich beim downhillen schon kaum hinterherkomme ;-)

Karsten


----------



## Downhillfaller (29. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche ist "gloshabigur" alias "Mike Maschsee" der Gründer dieses Threads 

Stimmt das Gloshabigur, oder magst du es lieber nicht sagen Michael ?

Gruß
DHF

P.S @taxi: Mann o Mann ihr Selbstverstümmler, gute Genesung !


----------



## _Sync_ (29. Mai 2009)

So, weggeätzt hats micht nicht, schaut zwar fleckig aus, aber es fixiert grad noch.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. Mai 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> P.S @taxi: Mann o Mann ihr Selbstverstümmler, gute Genesung !



hab gerade nochmal mit taxi telefoniert. Es tut nix weh, ein paar Schnitte an der Lippe sind versorgt, die Zähne wackeln nicht und seine Frau hat ihn ausgelacht. Wir werden also wieder seine gewohnt bissigen Kommentare zu lesen bekommen.  Also alles nicht so schlimm wie es zuerst aussah.


----------



## exto (29. Mai 2009)

Heh Sync: Üb mal noch schön. nen fähigen Eloxierer brauchen wir noch...

Tja Taxi. Wie heißt es doch so schön? Kleine Sünden bestraft der liebe Gott sofort. Hättest du Homer nicht (wieder mal) als excessiven Hähnchenverspachtler denunziert, wär die Kauleiste vielleicht noch grade


----------



## taifun (29. Mai 2009)

Morgen wer im Wald,der kein Rennen fährt??


----------



## Deister Koffer (29. Mai 2009)

Kleiner Tipp für Leute, die auf Deister stehen, schaut mal.
Bei  You Tube rein und sucht mal nach 1993 CC Deister Cup
Ist ziemlich cool, wie man mal durch den Wald geradelt ist .
Und das Wahren schon die bessern ,,Zeiten Klamotten mäßig!
Gruß
Deister Koffer


----------



## McNim (29. Mai 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Morgen wer im Wald,der kein Rennen fährt??


 
Hallo Taifun,

will morgen auf jeden Fall in den Deister! Leider bin ich nicht ganz so schnell. Habe vor zwei Wochen im Deister Matze samt Freund getroffen und habe mich dabei bissel verletzt. 

Geht wieder und wenn wir uns bergauf Zeit lassen, dann komme ich gerne mit. Wir können Ja Titanspeiche mitnehmen? Dann Sind wir uns alle drei fremd. 

Wollte schon lange mal wieder mit den Jungs was machen, damit beim DK irgend jemand mich noch erkennt, aber die fahren ja immer Sonntags!

@ Titanspeiche, bist du dabei?

Wann, wo, was wollen wir fahren?

Marius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (29. Mai 2009)

Deister Koffer schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp für Leute, die auf Deister stehen, schaut mal.
> Bei  You Tube rein und sucht mal nach 1993 CC Deister Cup
> Ist ziemlich cool, wie man mal durch den Wald geradelt ist .
> Und das Wahren schon die bessern ,,Zeiten Klamotten mäßig!
> ...


----------



## Barbie SHG (29. Mai 2009)

Aloah,
mein neuer Rahmen ist eingetroffen.
Mein ERT hat sich meinem Racefully optisch angepasst.
Den gleichen Rahmen gibts nicht mehr. Habe jetzt den Rahmen vom aktuellen AMR 7500 (statt ERT 9000) bekommen. Dies ist der einzige vergleichbare gewesen lt. Ghost.




Jetzt muss ich immer genau hinschauen welches Bike ich nehme. 
Verwechslungsgefahr
Bin aber ganz zufrieden.
Vielen Dank an die Fa. Saikls und Tommy.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Deister Koffer (29. Mai 2009)

Das Video geht auch ist am Salzberg 
1994 Pizzaclub 
Gruß
Deister Koffer


----------



## _Sync_ (30. Mai 2009)

Der Eloxal-Effekt ist schon deutlich spürbar, muss aber wohl das ganze nochmal abbeizen und polieren, die Oberfläche ist nicht schön glatt.
Kann aber auch daran liegen das ich etwas knapp eloxiert hab, werds mal länger ins Bad halten...


----------



## CubeMTB (30. Mai 2009)

Moin, moin,
biete für Sonntag Mitfahrgelegnheit in den Harz. Start Hannover ca. 10.00. Geplant sind ca. 1500 hm. Brocken - Wurmberg - offen .. ,Einfach Bescheid geben, ich würde Dich abholen. Tom


----------



## Downhillfaller (30. Mai 2009)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Hi
> Habe mich gerade mal kurz entschlossen auch das Trikot zu präsentieren.
> ISt ja ein lockerer Start um 1500!!!! Nachmeldung bis 1400 TOP.
> Trikot ist in der Waschmaschine und strahlt für morgen!
> ...



Ich bringe auch noch eine Spionin im Deisterfreun.de Trikot mit  
Sieht zwar mehr nach einem Minikleid aus, aber kostenlose Werbung machen ist 

Bis gleich...

DHF


----------



## Barbie SHG (30. Mai 2009)

Ich wünsche den Racern viel Erfolg bei bestem Wetter heute.
Muss jetzt erstmal ne Testfahrt machen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Phil81 (30. Mai 2009)

Wer fährt den morgen alles?

Montag könnte es ja eher Mau aussehen Wetter technisch.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (30. Mai 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Wie von Toschi schon kurz erwähnt; ein paar Sandlandfahrer (timitim, meine Wenigkeit und evtl. noch 1-2 weitere) würden gerne am Pfingstmontag unseren Rädern den Deister zeigen. Wär super, wenn wir uns Euch anschliessen dürfen. Wir werden wohl schon Sonntag Abend hinrollern, um Montag halbwegs früh am Start zu sein (wo auch immer..).
> 
> Gruss
> schotti



Ich werde mich sehr wahrscheinlich Montag den auswärtigen Gästen anschließen. falls ihr mit nem Wohnmobil anrollt, bei mir vor der Haustür (Besucherbergwerk Barsinghausen) gibt es WoMo Plätze http://meinwomo.net/stellplaetze/deutschland/246984-barsinghausen/
Wettertechnisch soll es Samstag, Sonntag und Montag gleich gut bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janisj (30. Mai 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Wer fährt den morgen alles?
> 
> Montag könnte es ja eher Mau aussehen Wetter technisch.



Ich bin Morgen dabei, Treffpunkt,  laut Evel Knievel, am Parkplatz Waldkater um 12 Uhr......

janisj


----------



## blumully (30. Mai 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich werde mich sehr wahrscheinlich Montag den auswärtigen Gästen anschließen. falls ihr mit nem Wohnmobil anrollt, bei mir vor der Haustür (Besucherbergwerk Barsinghausen) gibt es WoMo Plätze http://meinwomo.net/stellplaetze/deutschland/246984-barsinghausen/
> Wettertechnisch soll es Samstag, Sonntag und Montag gleich gut bleiben.



Montag klingt gut - dann hätte ich noch einen Erholungstag vom ungewohnten, harten Sattel.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (30. Mai 2009)

Ich hab grad mit meiner Frau abgemacht das ich morgen UND Montag fahre.


----------



## Downhillfaller (30. Mai 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Ich wünsche den Racern viel Erfolg bei bestem Wetter heute.
> Muss jetzt erstmal ne Testfahrt machen.
> 
> Gruß Tom



von wegen gutes Wetter, 16 Grad, gefühlt vor Start noch darunter, kalter Wind und 0-Sonne 
Scotty hat das Team heute komplett gemacht 

Und Tom bist du mit verbundenen Augen durch die Bückeberge gerollt (3xin einer Woche )?  

So jetzt muss ich erst mal wieder 2 kg anfressen 

Gruß
DHF


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Mai 2009)

anbei ein paar impressionen aus kollerbeck :

vorm start :




mittendrin :




scott-y :




lucky-Luke-03 :




downhillfaller :




hoerman :




exto auf singlespeed  :




unsere fans :




rest im album .


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (30. Mai 2009)

_anbei ein paar impressionen aus kollerbeck :_

Schön das man auf solchen Bilder immer genau sehen kann, wie steil es wirklich war.......  War ab Runde 3 schon nah dran am : :kotz:

Schön wenn der Schmerz nach lässt. Aber schön wars trotzdem und alle grüntrikots gut beisamen!

Gruss L-L-03


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (30. Mai 2009)

mann o mann....da seht ihr richtig abgekämpft aus

Da bin ja froh,das heute nur meine lockere RR Runde mit 100 km in 3h 30 min gemacht habe

Erholt Euch gut heute Nacht

Grüße alex


----------



## Downhillfaller (30. Mai 2009)

Schöne Bilder, leider hat meine Einweisung für Digicam wohl nicht gefruchtet  so das doch viele Bilder im Müll landen mussten ... [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/372318]
	
[/URL]

Am Start ging es gleich zur Sache  man gut das wir von hinten das Feld aufgerollt oder überrollt  haben.
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/372312]
	
[/URL]

Exto hat vergessen Schaltwerk und Umwerfer anzubauen, wollte wohl Gewicht sparen  
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/372310]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/372334]
	
[/URL]

heftige Steigung  am Ende der Runde
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/372307]
	
[/URL]



Hat echt Spaß gemacht heute, wir waren ein Super-Team 
Vielen Dank an die vielen Fans die uns den letzten Berg hochgeprüllt haben 

Im Fotoalbum sind noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (31. Mai 2009)

So... (fast) fertig geschraubt. Fotos gibts morgen bzw. in ein paar Stunden. Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Totem.
Kann man einen Shimano Umwerfer mit Sram Schalthebel fahren? Haben die nicht beide 1:1?
Wenn ja, kann ich den 3fach Sram Schalthebel für einen Umwerfer an 2 Kettenblättern benutzen?


----------



## Bogeyman (31. Mai 2009)

Respekt... selbst die Groupies haben Deisterfreun.de Trikots an! *thumb up*


----------



## schotti65 (31. Mai 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich werde mich sehr wahrscheinlich Montag den auswärtigen Gästen anschließen. falls ihr mit nem Wohnmobil anrollt, bei mir vor der Haustür (Besucherbergwerk Barsinghausen) gibt es WoMo Plätze http://meinwomo.net/stellplaetze/deutschland/246984-barsinghausen/....



Prima, danke.
Übernachtung Sonntag > Montag ist noch unklar, wir fahrn auf jeden Fall heute los, evtl. auch Übernachtung bei toschi.

@homer, @phil:
Hab euch mal vorsichtshalber meine Handynummer per PN geschickt, kann ja nix schaden. Ick freu mir.


----------



## taifun (31. Mai 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> So... (fast) fertig geschraubt. Fotos gibts morgen bzw. in ein paar Stunden. Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Totem.
> Kann man einen Shimano Umwerfer mit Sram Schalthebel fahren? Haben die nicht beide 1:1?
> Wenn ja, kann ich den 3fach Sram Schalthebel für einen Umwerfer an 2 Kettenblättern benutzen?



moin,
ist kein Problem,sind kompatibel!
Du müsstest nur den Endanschlag so einstellen,das der Umwerfer nicht zu weit rüberschaltet und Dir die Kette abwirft.


----------



## tweetygogo (31. Mai 2009)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/187837/cat/500


----------



## Kampfmaschine (31. Mai 2009)

Deister Koffer schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp für Leute, die auf Deister stehen, schaut mal.
> Bei  You Tube rein und sucht mal nach 1993 CC Deister Cup
> Ist ziemlich cool, wie man mal durch den Wald geradelt ist .
> Und das Wahren schon die bessern ,,Zeiten Klamotten mäßig!
> ...



GEIL!!!!!

Ich war damals mit dabei! Wie die sich abgelegt haben bei der abfahrt, immer in die Heuballen rein. Leider hat es einen jungen, der war so 14-15 Jahre alt, richtig zerlegt.
So was müste man wieder mal veranstalten!


----------



## Kampfmaschine (31. Mai 2009)

Deister Koffer schrieb:


> Das Video geht auch ist am Salzberg
> 1994 Pizzaclub
> Gruß
> Deister Koffer



Hast Du den link dazu?


----------



## Madeba (31. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> anbei ein paar impressionen aus kollerbeck :
> 
> hoerman :



Deine Gesichtsfarbe  sieht *sehr *gesund aus 
gut, das es von mir keine Portraits gibt 

die Ergebnisse sind online:

DHF 1:02:47
madeba 1:02:48
horman 1:02:54
LL-03 1:03:03
scott-y 1:03:52
exto 1:10:07

hat *richtig* viel Spaß gemacht 

auch eindruckvoll: das "Team-Zeitfahren" der Weserbikeland.com-mer  Respekt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (31. Mai 2009)

Wer ist den morgen alles mit dabei? Wir könnten ja mal eine Deister Trail Highlight runde drehen.

Das beste aus beiden Teilen des Waldes mit Mittag am Annaturm.


----------



## Madeba (31. Mai 2009)

und hier gibts noch ein paar Fotos aus Kollerbeck


----------



## gloshabigur (31. Mai 2009)

exto schrieb:


> [*]manche der Trails sind einfach nicht dafür gemacht, dass der völlig unbedarfte Durchschnittsbiker (machen wir uns lieber keine Illusionen uber dessen technisches Fahrkönnen) sie befährt, ohne sie sich vorher gewissenhaft anzusehen, oder Schlüsselstellen mit Hilfe und/oder Erklärung zu bewältigen. Ich will mir lieber nicht vorstellen, wie einer der unbehelmten, aber mit GPS ausgerüsteten Radler (die man im Deister besonders Sonntags erstaunlich oft sieht), über den Evel-Gedächtnis-Gap schanzt, weil er denkt, das hier sei doch ein lustiger,kleiner Fußpfad, soo viel besser als der im Wäldchen südlich von Aurich...
> 
> [*]Die Truppe, die sich hier in diesem Forum in der Regel tummelt, besteht nicht aus Internetkontakten, wagen Forenbekanntschaften oder datenaustauschenden Virtualmenschen, sondern sind inzwischen zu ner Art Freundeskreis geworden, in dem man nicht (mehr) nur zusammen Rad fährt. Das wäre so sicher nicht gekommen, wenn wir nur Daten getauscht hätten, ohne uns ganz real zusammen im Wald dreckich zu machen.
> 
> [*]Wie wir alle wissen, gibt's im Deister nicht nur Biker, sondern auch ne Menge andere Interessengruppen. Da geht's nicht immer harmonisch zu, sondern manchmal auch konfliktgeladen. Sind auch die Biker bereit, sich für die Lösung dieser Konflikte einzusetzen, die nur mal schnell auf'n GPS-Sprung vorbeikommen?



Totales ACK ; deshalb sind auch relativ wenige der inzwischen weit bekannten Trails in meinen Touren. Die Touren sind gut, um den Deister als MTB-Revier kennen zu lernen. Die besten Trails sind, wie oben geschrieben, bewusst nicht in den Touren zu finden. Ich surfe gerne selbst die versteckten Trails ab und will, dass das zukünftig auch weiter möglich ist. 

Die Idee, eine MTB-Seite im Deister hatte ich, als ich eine Gruppe von Hamburgern im Deister getroffen hatte, die die Orientierung verloren hatte. Die geisterten planlos an der Heisterburg rum. Darüber hinaus waren die auch völlig falsch ausgerüstet. Zielsetzung der Site ist, Menschen die sich vornehmen im Deister zu biken, Vorschläge zu machen und ein wenig Hilfestellung zu geben. Die Touren sind nach konditionellen und fahrtechnischen Aspekten klassifiziert. Darüber hinaus gibt es Hinweise zur Ausrüstung und ganz wichtig: auch zum Verhalten im Wald. 

Wir liegen mit unseren Ziele nicht weit auseinander. Ihr bietet den Deister-Newbies an euch anzuschließen und so den Deister kennen zu lernen. Mein Ansatz ist halt ein technischer. Wir alle wollen, dass der Deister stressfrei von vielen als MTB-Revier genutzt werden kann.



schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> Die Situation im Deister ist eine ganz besondere und da er der erste Berg des Weserberglands ist in dem sich gut biken lässt, hat er ein riesiges Einzugsgebiet, wir sind schon mit Bikern gefahren, die kommen regelmäßig aus Stade zu uns. Da müssen wir sehr aufpassen, daß die Spannungen zwischen Bikern und den restlichen Waldnutzern nicht zu groß werden und eskalieren.(im Deister gibt es geschätze 1200 Biker)


Genau darum geht es. Den non-Lokals Orientierung zu geben und Vorschläge zu machen, gute Touren im fremden Gebiet zu fahren. Die bleiben überwiegend auf befestigten Wegen; bei die eingearbeiteten Trails handelt es sich um die weithin bekannten und tolerierten. Es gibt Hinweise, wie man sich im Deister zu verhalten hat und welche Ausrüstung notwendig ist. Jeder kann anhand der Tourenprofile eine Tour nach seinem Leistungsniveau finden.

Es ist nun mal leider so, dass man nicht immer eine Gruppe Locals kennt oder die Termine passen, um gemeinsam zu biken. 



schappi schrieb:


> Du bist recht herzlich eingeladen auch einmal mit uns zu biken.


Gerne. Würd mich freuen, wenn sich bald eine Gelegenheit findet.

LG,
Michael


----------



## Homer_Simplon (31. Mai 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Wer ist den morgen alles mit dabei? Wir könnten ja mal eine Deister Trail Highlight runde drehen.
> 
> Das beste aus beiden Teilen des Waldes mit Mittag am Annaturm.



ich bin heute um 12.00 am waldkater und wollte mir mal die neuen trails ansehen. um 14.00 ist bei mir dann schluss, dann stehen familen/hunde aktivitäten aufm plan.


----------



## schappi (31. Mai 2009)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> GEIL!!!!!
> 
> Ich war damals mit dabei! Wie die sich abgelegt haben bei der abfahrt, immer in die Heuballen rein. Leider hat es einen jungen, der war so 14-15 Jahre alt, richtig zerlegt.
> So was müste man wieder mal veranstalten!



3. September 2009 Rücktrittrennen im Deister!
Bist herzlich eingeladen:


----------



## Jennfa (31. Mai 2009)

Hey Phil, klingt gut. Das Wetter wird wohl auch stimmen laut wetter.com. Montag ist am Annaturm Ruhetag, aber das wird wohl nicht für Feiertage gelten!? Da wären sie ja schön blöd wenn sie dann geschlossen hätten! Ich weiß ja nicht wie es mit den Leuten von Außerhalb aussieht so Uhrzeitmäßig. Uns wärs relativ egal wann.

Grüße Jenna


----------



## Phil81 (31. Mai 2009)

Vor 10 keine Tour mit mir  Habe mal Schotti angeschrieben er meldet sich noch mal bei mir im laufe des Tages.

Treffpunkt BBW wäre denke ich ganz gut.
Annaturm hat auf!  Habe ich mal Sicherheitshalber mal angerufen.


----------



## Jennfa (31. Mai 2009)

Sehr gut , dann steht der Mittagspause mit Bratkartoffeln ja nix mehr im Weg!


----------



## Scott-y (31. Mai 2009)

Ich bin morgen mit dabei. Ich brauche nur noch  die Startzeit.  Ort war BBW?
Ich dachte erst ich brauche nach Kollerbeck mehr Zeit zum Jammern. Aber nix da, keine Schmerzen keine Zipperlein...... Ich hoffe das heißt nicht ,ich habe nicht alles gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (31. Mai 2009)

Ja start wäre BBW Uhrzeit muss ich noch mit Schotti klären schätze mal so zwischen 10 - 11 wirds werden. Schreibe ich dann hier rein sobald bekannt.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (31. Mai 2009)

Start am bbw ist schonmal seeehr gut  leider hat sich toschi bei nem missglücktem Sprung verletzt und fällt morgen wohl aus :-(  Startzeit und Laenge der Tour ist mir egal.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (31. Mai 2009)

Bis auf die Gabel fast fertig (VR Bremse, Griffe):




Komischerweise scheint die 350er Feder im DHX für mich zu passen. Scheint mir ziemlich gleich weich zu sein wie am Nerve. Mal sehen, was die erste Fahrt sagt...


----------



## berkel (31. Mai 2009)

Auweia Samy, du warst ja mit dem Nerve schon schnell! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Phil81 (31. Mai 2009)

Der hintere Reifen geht ja mal gar nicht! Wenn auch versucht zu vertuschen


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (31. Mai 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Bis auf die Gabel fast fertig (VR Bremse, Griffe):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was hat canyon den jetzt mit deinem verbogenen gemacht?
Austausch? oder Aufpreis gezahlt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (31. Mai 2009)

Noch nichts. Der Nerve Rahmen ist noch in Koblenz, um zu klären, ob es ein Garantiefall ist. Falls es ein Garantiefall sein sollte, werde ich versuchen, mir das Geld auszahlen zu lassen, was sich wohl schwierig gestalten wird. Wird aber auch kein Garantiefall sein, denke ich.

Wenn alle Teile verkauft sind, kommt das Torque ein bisschen teurer als ein Ersatzrahmen fürs Nerve. Den Aupreis ist mir der Federweg aber wert.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (31. Mai 2009)

berkel schrieb:


> Auweia Samy, du warst ja mit dem Nerve schon schnell! Viel Spaß damit!



Danke, werd ich haben!
Irgendwie muss ich ja am 901 dranbleiben...


----------



## Phil81 (31. Mai 2009)

Da schraub ich mir eh nen Flaschenhalter dran und fahr CC  Von der Seite hast du nichts zu befürchten.

Achja treffen ist morgen dann um 10:10 am BBW Parkplatz.


----------



## exto (31. Mai 2009)

Ihr seid ja irre. Dann muss ich um 8:45h in den Zug steigen. Und das am Feiertag

Egal, was tut man nicht alles für's Vergnügen...


----------



## Jennfa (31. Mai 2009)

Alles klar, dann heut Abend mal früh in die Heia 

. 
Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike Johann, sieht doch schon gut aus . Schwarzes Bike und weiße Gabel scheint dieses Jahr ein Trend zu werden, schick!

Grüße und bis morgen 
Jenna


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (31. Mai 2009)

Der Trend dauert bei mir aber nicht mehr lange.


----------



## Downhillfaller (31. Mai 2009)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Was hat canyon den jetzt mit deinem verbogenen gemacht?
> Austausch? oder Aufpreis gezahlt.....



Dein Profil stimmt nicht mehr so ganz: Litville L  BILDER SEHN WOLLEN IN GROOOS


----------



## schotti65 (31. Mai 2009)

Also wir sind dann zu viert (timtim jaypkay gnafert schotti) und reiten gegen 10:00 am Besucherparkplatz Bergwerk Barsinghausen ein (Beschilderung "Polizei" folgen?).

Anfahrt besser B65 oder B217?

Da sich ein Treffen mit toschi (gute Besserung auf diesem Weg!) erledigt hat, fahrn wir erst morgen früh los.

Bis morgen
schotti



exto schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja irre. Dann muss ich um 8:45h in den Zug steigen. Und das am Feiertag
> 
> Egal, was tut man nicht alles für's Vergnügen...



Wir treffen uns um 6:15. Timtim hat vorher noch 45Min Anfahrt


----------



## Stronglight (31. Mai 2009)

gibt es irgendwo Fotos vom Kollerbeck-Rennen gestern? Deren Hp gibt ja nun NIX her außer Fußball...


----------



## toschi (31. Mai 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ...leider hat sich toschi bei nem missglücktem Sprung verletzt und fällt morgen wohl aus :-( ...


Nur morgen wäre ja noch zu verkraften, Rippchen ist durch und die nächsten drei Wochen geht gar nix , dann erstmal wieder in der Ebene. Jetzt werd ich mir aber erstmal ne ordentliche Droge gönnen, vier Stunden im KKH Gifhorn Ehrenrunden gedreht für max. 15min. Aufnahme, Röntgen und Befund , dann noch ne Apo gesucht die heute auf hat, und der LK ist groß .
Bin froh jetzt zuhause zu sein und werd mich gleich ablegen .

Achso, Helm ist auch Futsch, war aber eh nen alter Anaxagore 

Viel Spaß Euch morgen, habe heute schon neidisch der ganzen Truppe hinterhergeschaut, sind ja bestimmt 20 Leutchen mit Evel gestartet 

Gruss toschibruchpilot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Mai 2009)

schei$$e  

dann erstmal gute besserung und schöne träume heute abend 

hoerman


----------



## Scott-y (31. Mai 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> und hier gibts noch ein paar Fotos aus Kollerbeck



Nimm DIE!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (31. Mai 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> (Beschilderung "Polizei" folgen?).
> 
> Anfahrt besser B65 oder B217?



Beschilderung zum Besucherbergwerk folgen. 





die B65 bis Nord-Goltern fahren, dann Richtung Barsinghausen immer geradeaus. Die Hannoversche Str. (aufm Bild zu sehen) kommt direkt von Goltern. bis morgen dann, und gute Besserung an toschi


----------



## taifun (31. Mai 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Also wir sind dann zu viert (timtim jaypkay gnafert schotti) und reiten gegen 10:00 am Besucherparkplatz Bergwerk Barsinghausen ein (Beschilderung "Polizei" folgen?).
> 
> Anfahrt besser B65 oder B217?
> 
> ...



Wenn du die A2 in Bad Nenndorf verläßt und dann die B 65 Richtung Hannover fährst,kommt irgendwann wegweiser Richtung Barsinghausen.




toschi schrieb:


> Nur morgen wäre ja noch zu verkraften, Rippchen ist durch und die nächsten drei Wochen geht gar nix ,
> 
> Gruss toschibruchpilot



Aua aua...Gute Besserung

Fährt wer von meiner Richtung aus kommend zum BBW...oder alternativ Treffpunkt?  Sören,Schappi,Evel...??


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Mai 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Fährt wer von meiner Richtung aus kommend zum BBW...oder alternativ Treffpunkt?  Sören,Schappi,Evel...??



überlege auch noch was ich mache. mit dem auto nach basche hab ich keine lust. 
entweder früh los und um 10.00 uhr am bbw sein ( wie lange brauchen wir von der laube aus ,40 min ?) oder wir treffen uns zu einer noch festzulegenden uhrzeit i-wo im wald.


----------



## taifun (31. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> oder wir treffen uns zu einer noch festzulegenden uhrzeit i-wo im wald.



Tendiere dazu....brauchen von mir mindestens 45 min zum BBW am Waldrand lang.Von Laube kommt auch so mit 45 min hin.Was meinst Du  zu 10:30 Laube und dann entgegen fahren?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (31. Mai 2009)

Wenn wir zuerst im Westdeister fahren wollen, würde ich 11.00 Nordmannsturm vorschlagen. Ne halbe Stunde fahren wir und bis die Karawane sich in Bewegung gesetzt hat dauert das auch ne Weile. Ihr habt also nicht mehr Stress als ich, wenn um 11.00 Treffen an der Laube ist


----------



## exto (31. Mai 2009)

Warum steigt ihr nicht in die Bahn 

9:33h Springe S5 - 10:07h  in Weezen in die S1 umsteigen, in der wohl der Rest der faulen Truppe sitzen wird...


----------



## taifun (31. Mai 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Warum steigt ihr nicht in die Bahn
> 
> 9:33h Springe S5 - 10:07h  in Weezen in die S1 umsteigen, in der wohl der Rest der faulen Truppe sitzen wird...



Von Bredenbeck ist einfacher mit Bike zu fahren...außerdem wollen wir Biken und nicht Bahn fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Mai 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Was meinst Du  zu 10:30 Laube und dann entgegen fahren?



das hört sich nach nem plan an  

10.30 h laube . 

mit ff und protektoren oder harmlos mit radhelm ?


----------



## taifun (31. Mai 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> das hört sich nach nem plan an
> 
> 10.30 h laube .
> 
> mit ff und protektoren oder harmlos mit radhelm ?



Was soll den gefahren werden??? Was meinst Du.??


----------



## Phil81 (31. Mai 2009)

Einmal mit alles  

Treffen am Nordmannsturm macht nicht so wirklich sinn. Wenn dann am Fernsehturm. Dort sollten wir gegen 11:00 eintreffen.

Zum warm werden wollte ich die Jungs aus Berlin erstmal die Heister Burg / Steinbruch runter scheuchen.

Denk dran Hoerman morgen grosse Vorführung am Satteliten Trail


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Mai 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Einmal mit alles
> 
> Treffen am Nordmannsturm macht nicht so wirklich sinn. Wenn dann am Fernsehturm. Dort sollten wir gegen 11:00 eintreffen.
> 
> ...



da du ja den guido spielst, fährst du ja vor  
überlege nur noch, ob klickies oder flat auf´m fritzz


----------



## Phil81 (31. Mai 2009)

Bis zu besagter Stelle von mir aus. Dann wird eine Gasse gebildet für eine kleine Vorführung in Sachen Fahrtechnik 

Was wirst du denn zeigen Kopf über oder auf dem Hintern?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (31. Mai 2009)

Heisterburg UND Satelitentrail?? Das wird aber ne ausgedehnte Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (1. Juni 2009)

So ich bin auf dem Weg!! BBW


----------



## Niggels (1. Juni 2009)

Kopf hoch! Ein Grund mehr sich einen neuen Rahmen zu gönnen  Ich leg mich jetzt in die Batze  Schönen Feiertag noch

MfG Niggels


----------



## exto (1. Juni 2009)

Wie jetzt? Neuer Rahmen? Wieso datt denn?

Bissken mit Lackstift und Politur drüber, dann geht der noch...






Na ja, Lenkwinkel is ni bissken flach, aber...





Vielleicht muss ich die Grate noch'n bisschen wegfeilen, damit ich mir nich weh tue...





Scheint keine gute Zeit für Canyon Rahmen zu sein. Johann, wie weit bist du?


----------



## [email protected] (1. Juni 2009)

Nur mal so am Rande, wie und wobei ist das passiert?


----------



## Barbie SHG (1. Juni 2009)

Sieht eindeutig nach nem Garantiefall bzw Materialfehler aus


----------



## _Sync_ (1. Juni 2009)

Ist ja auch völlig ohne Grund einfach weggebrochen, hätte schlimmeres passieren können wenn das Ding in nem Sprung aufgegeben hätte....


----------



## exto (1. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande, wie und wobei ist das passiert?



Raketentrail. Auf dem harmlosen, oberen Teil. ganz normales Wurzelbrett mit gut Speed. Hat zwei, drei mal kurz "ping" gemacht und während ich noch dachte, die Kette sei runter gefallen und pingt irgendwo rum, is mir das Teil schon unterm A*sch weggeknickt.

Fieses Gefühl !

Werd ab morgen mal versuchen, in Koblenz jemanden zu nem Statement zu bewegen. 
Hab aber weder Lust, mich lange rumzuärgern und zu warten, noch, mir noch mal die Moppe unterm Arsch wegbröseln zu lassen. also kab ich schon mal nen adäquaten Rahmen und Gabel geordert... 

Ich mach nich lang schnacken, ich wil in'n Wald!!!


----------



## Stronglight (1. Juni 2009)

tja, auch _Canyon_ hat nix zu verschenken - irgendwoher muss man ja die Preise nehmen und dann noch der Stress mit einschicken usw. ... 

Na da haste ja echt Glück gehabt, aber das ist schon selten, dass auf einem "normalen" Trail so'n Aluframe einfach unterm Hintern wegbricht...


----------



## exto (1. Juni 2009)

Support your local Dealer ...

Ich finde, hier sollte politikfreie Zone bleiben. Das für und wieder von Versand und Laden, diskutiere ich lieber mit meinem local dealer bei nem Bier am Annaturm...

Nix für ungut!


----------



## Madeba (1. Juni 2009)

exto schrieb:


> ... also hab ich schon mal nen adäquaten Rahmen und Gabel geordert...  ...


...ähmmmm...

da es Dir ja scheinbar ganz gut geht, und Du nicht gerade den Eindruck erweckst, megatraurig zu sein Dir ein neues Spielzeug zulegen zu müssen:

[Leichenfleddermodus]

brauchst Du die alte Gabel jetzt noch ? 
Fürs Rennen am Samstag war es ja gar nicht sooo schlecht, das meine Gabel nach 5min. keinen Bock mehr hatte und abgetaucht ist, aber im Gelände ist's irgendwie doch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig 

[/Leichenfleddermodus]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (1. Juni 2009)

Also wenn ich die Brüche und Deformationen der Rahmen eines bestimmten Herstellers hier sehe komm ich echt ins Grübeln. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist in Deutschland ein Nachweis zu erbringen das die Rahmen bis 110kg Fahrergewicht vertragen können, Exto oder Samy kommen doch gar nicht an diesen Wert. Sieht ja auch so aus als wären das die Sollbruchstellen  der Rahmen, Samy hatte doch an gleicher Stelle die Knicke.

Ich hoffe es ist nichts weiter passiert. Bin gespannt auf die Stellungnahme vom Hersteller.

Gruss toschi


----------



## Stronglight (1. Juni 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Bin gespannt auf die Stellungnahme vom Hersteller.



die lautet mit etwas Glück, dass er einen neuen Frame bekommt wenn noch Garantie ist, schließlich kosten die Canyon Frames nur 50, - EUR na viel. waren es auch 150, - irgendsowas jedenfalls...das ist echt kein Scherz...klar, die von anderen Herstellern kosten im EK sicher auch nicht viel mehr, aber die Canyon und Red Bull Teile sind schon echt auffällig...

Na wie auch immer, viel Glück jedenfalls


----------



## Niggels (1. Juni 2009)

Sieht ja übel aus! :O Haste schon n neuen geordert oder wie soll ich das verstehen?  Wenn ja gings ja relativ schnell  Also ich hätte auch nur sehr wenig lust mich mit dem Canyon Support rumzuärgern, zumal das ja auch ein 06er Rahmen ist. Hast du da eigendlich noch Garantieansprüche?


----------



## Phil81 (1. Juni 2009)

Was nen Tag  

Mein Knie ist leider beim Sturz "etwas" dick geworden unterm Schoner. Das erklärt auch warum ich zum Schluss solche Schmerzen hatte.

Egal jetzt bin ich auf jedenfall Megaplatt aber zufrieden


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Juni 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Was nen Tag
> 
> Mein Knie ist leider beim Sturz "etwas" dick geworden unterm Schoner. Das erklärt auch warum ich zum Schluss solche Schmerzen hatte.
> 
> Egal jetzt bin ich auf jedenfall Megaplatt aber zufrieden



von schmerzen hast du garnix erzählt. 
aber so´n paar hömes machen den phil platt  , unglaublich 

laut meinem tacho waren es 1651 hm bei 4:42:13 fahrtzeit. 

und ... der sat-trail ist fahrbar!!!
wenn ich´s nicht selber gesehen hätte, hät ich´s nicht geglaubt. 
die 1. heftige kurve hab ich gepackt, an der 2.ten muß ich noch ein paar mal üben, dann ist der sat-trail auch geschichte .

bis auf den rahmenbruch von exto  ein gelungener tag ( keine weiteren bösen stürze oder pannen ) , klasse trailrunde mit ner tollen truppe.


----------



## Madeba (1. Juni 2009)

> ...Fotos vom Kollerbeck...





Scott-y schrieb:


> Nimm DIE!


oder DIE
und DIE


----------



## lakekeman (1. Juni 2009)

exto schrieb:


> also kab ich schon mal nen adäquaten Rahmen und Gabel geordert...



Erzähl


----------



## Phil81 (1. Juni 2009)

Ja so ist das wenn sich der Guido mal gleich nach 200 m in den Abgrund stürzt 

Kann ich ja schlecht nach Hause fahren. Egal Eispackung drauf und dick Mobilat das wird schon.

Für so nen CC`ler ist natürlich das alles nix fands aber heute doch recht anstrengend


----------



## lakekeman (1. Juni 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Bis auf die Gabel fast fertig (VR Bremse, Griffe):



Nette Karre. Aber warum die Gabel wechseln? Sieht doch super aus, technisch soll die Domain ja auch absolut gut laufen. Hatte ich auch erst überlegt..  Oder muss es unbedingt ne Totem sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (1. Juni 2009)

Mal wieder ein klasse Tag! Ich glaube den Berlinern hats bei uns auch gefallen . Die Trails im Westen gefallen mir immer besser . 
Wir sind dann noch den oberen Teil von der Laube runter und dann den Stollen und wieder rüber nach Barsinghausen und noch den RT bis nach unten mitgenommen . War aber auf dem Weg zurück echt total platt und musste noch ne Brötchen-Pause einlegen. War also gut, dass wir nicht noch die Runde zum Sat-Trail mit sind . 50km/1420hm/4h waren es am Ende an der Haustür. Da bin ich mal ein wenig stolz auf mich!

Jetzt reicht es aber mal mit Rahmenbrüchen hier und mit anderen Brüchen auch! 

Gute Besserung an Taxi und Toschi!

Grüße Jenna


----------



## heyho (1. Juni 2009)

Das klingt nach ner spassigen Tour, ich hatte leider keine Zeit 

@exto: Unglaubliche Bilder vom Rahmen, gut das dem Fahrer nix passiert ist. 

Mag mir jemand per PM den Einstieg zum Sat-Trail verraten? Ich muss da morgen mal vorbeischauen 

Gruß
heyho


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. Juni 2009)

bis auf kleinere technische Problemchen und ungewollter Stunteinlagen war das heute eine sehr schöne Tour. Für den Grenzweg hätte mir am Ende der Tour allerdings noch die Kraft und die Konzentration gefehlt. So kam ich auf, für meine Verhältnisse, gewaltige 1330 HM, 51,2 km in 4h45min. Wir sind nach dem Satellitentrail noch Bielstein/Steingarten und Mögebier/Barbiegrab gefahren, bzw. gerutscht. Hoerman hat 2 unkaputtbaren Berlinern noch den Grenzweg gezeigt. Ich hab für den Rest der Tour auch immer in meinen Rahmen reingehorcht  . Wird Zeit für was fetteres.











gut das nicht mehr passiert ist und das die Zivilisation nicht so weit weg war


----------



## exto (1. Juni 2009)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Erzähl




http://www.cheetah.de/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=shop.flypage&product_id=15&category_id=3&manufacturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=70&vmcchk=1&Itemid=70


http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Federgabeln/Federgabel-2008/Marzocchi-2008/Marzocchi-55-ETA-2008-sale-::9656.html


----------



## Phil81 (1. Juni 2009)

Krasser Preis für die ETA


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Juni 2009)

exto schrieb:


> http://www.cheetah.de/index.php?pag...n=com_virtuemart&Itemid=70&vmcchk=1&Itemid=70



darf ich dich dann jetzt auch bijan nennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (1. Juni 2009)

DU darfst mich nennen, wie du willst, Schatz !


@Phil: Bei dem Preis konnte ich nicht nein sagen. Schöne Coil-Gabel. Hab schon ne Marathon mit dem TST zu Hause. Funzt ganz gut. Den Rahmen hab ich auch mit Coil-Dämpfer bestellt...


----------



## tweetygogo (1. Juni 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=399963&highlight=hannover


----------



## schwermetall (1. Juni 2009)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> Hast Du den link dazu?


 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aF4Qexpbr70"]YouTube - 1993 CC Deister Cup ; Episode 11[/ame]

Hier was "neues".

Downhill-Race 1993 Harth
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETDWgiNLkyc"]YouTube - 1993/06 DH Harth ; Episode 9[/ame]

Viel Spaß


----------



## schotti65 (1. Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank für die schöne _Best of Deister_ Runde.
Wir waren dann am Ende auch recht platt, haben wir einstimmig beschlossen.

Find dich prima, was Ihr da so für Trailbauerei auf die Beine stellt.
Zumal dieser rutschige Waldboden ja nicht gerade besonders hält, haben wir ja z.B. an der 2. Kurve im SatTrail gesehen, 2-3 Mal gelegt und schon ist die schöne Kante weg.

Die Trails haben mir persönlich zunehmend besser gefallen.
Am besten fand ich _Barbie Grab_.
So gebauten Rumpelflow gibt's im Harz nicht.

Beim nächsten Mal würden wir gerne die Ostseite etwas näher inspizieren.
Oder wir treffen uns mal im Harz, wir sind ja da eher im Bereich Schierke/Wernigerode unterwegs (wobei - dieses Jahr noch gar nicht, wird mal wieder Zeit).

Freundlichen Gruss
schotti

ED @exta: die ETA bei BMO würd ich nich kaufen, einer von uns hatte sich kürzlich vorsichtshalber 2 zugelegt und eine geht schon nicht mehr (oder sogar beide? timtim sach Du mal was dazu). Und Du bist ja auch kein Fliegengewicht.

ED2 nach Rücksprache: Beide Gabeln sind schon kaputtgegangen, aber auch jeweils problemlos repariert. Muss man natürlich entscheiden, ob man sich ne Zweitgabel für die Reparaturzeit als Reserve hinlegt. Dann relativiert sich ja auch der Preis.


----------



## blumully (2. Juni 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> bis auf kleinere technische Problemchen und ungewollter Stunteinlagen war das heute eine sehr schöne Tour. Für den Grenzweg hätte mir am Ende der Tour allerdings noch die Kraft und die Konzentration gefehlt. So kam ich auf, für meine Verhältnisse, gewaltige 1330 HM, 51,2 km in 4h45min. Wir sind nach dem Satellitentrail noch Bielstein/Steingarten und Mögebier/Barbiegrab gefahren, bzw. gerutscht. Hoerman hat 2 unkaputtbaren Berlinern noch den Grenzweg gezeigt. Ich hab für den Rest der Tour auch immer in meinen Rahmen reingehorcht  . Wird Zeit für was fetteres.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also ich würde sagen CANYON hat sich wegen fahrlässiger Körperverletzung schuldig gemacht. Bin gespannt, was Canyon dazu sagen wird, wenn sie den Rahmen sehen.


----------



## Stronglight (2. Juni 2009)

was für geile Videos -vor allem die Qualität frage mich nur, weshalb die sich in dieser einen Kurve immer lang gelegt haben, kann man auf dem Video leider nicht so ganz erkennen was da so schwierig war 

Aber das beste sind die Helme -ich weiß schon weshalb ich mich zu der Zeit aus'm Radsport zurück gezogen hatte


----------



## berkel (2. Juni 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> So gebauten *Rumpelflow* gibt's im Harz nicht.


 

Dann habe ich wohl nicht zu viel versprochen?


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Juni 2009)

hallo schotti , 
schön das es euch gefallen hat. 
wielange habt ihr nach hause gebraucht ?

gruß auch an deine kollegen

hoerman


----------



## taxifolia (2. Juni 2009)

In der letzten Zeit bricht ( und biegt)  sich wohl alles hier Kiefer, Rahmen, Schultern, Zähne.
Wichtig ist aber:Immer schön lächeln........







[/url][/IMG]

taxi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Juni 2009)

Bin wieder da.

Leute, Leute...wenn ich mal länger weg bin, macht Ihr immer Mist 
Nach so einem verlängerten WE bin ich immer nervös wenn ich mal reinschauen.
Wer lebt noch?
Wer hat sich verletzt?
Wessen Rahmen ist Schrott?

Gute Genesung an Taxi & Toschi.
Glückwunsch an Samy & exto & Homer zum neuen Fahrwerk...und allen anderen für den Spaß im Wald.

Ich war im Gedanken bei euch - in Kollerbeck  und auf den Trails .

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Juni 2009)

Bin wieder da.

Leute, Leute...wenn ich mal länger weg bin, macht Ihr immer Mist 
Nach so einem verlängerten WE bin ich immer nervös wenn ich mal reinschauen.
Wer lebt noch?
Wer hat sich verletzt?
Wessen Rahmen ist Schrott?

Gute Genesung an Taxi & Toschi.
Glückwunsch an Samy & exto & Homer zum neuen Fahrwerk...und allen anderen für den Spaß im Wald.

Ich war im Gedanken bei euch - in Kollerbeck  und auf den Trails .

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## exto (2. Juni 2009)

Na Taxi, hast du deine Frau ein mal zu oft geärgert? Oder auch n bisschen zu wild Fahrrad gefahren? 

Mein Rahmen geht jetzt zur Begutachtung zu Canyon. Mal sehen, was die so zu vermelden haben...


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (2. Juni 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Na Taxi, hast du deine Frau ein mal zu oft geärgert? Oder auch n bisschen zu wild Fahrrad gefahren?
> 
> Mein Rahmen geht jetzt zur Begutachtung zu Canyon. Mal sehen, was die so zu vermelden haben...




Mann, mann wie gut das dir das nicht auf deiner Weser-Tour passiert ist!
Irgendwo in der Pampa und ganz alleine!

Aber manchmal braucht man halt einen "Anstoss" um sich etwas neues zu kaufen Der neue wird sicher schööööööööööön.
Gruss


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. Juni 2009)

Trag ihm schöne Grüße für meinen Rahmen auf. Der ist auch bei Canyon.


----------



## schotti65 (2. Juni 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo schotti ,
> schön das es euch gefallen hat.
> wielange habt ihr nach hause gebraucht ?
> ...



Keine Ahnung, ich habs genossen mich im eigenen Wagen fahren zu lassen und bin nach paar Bier zügig eingenickert...
Nee, war sehr entspannt, tatsächlich Null Stau, gute 3h inkl. langer McD-Pause.

Grüsse richt ich aus (Die faulen Hunde könnten hier ruhig mal selber reinschaun).


----------



## schwermetall (2. Juni 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> was für geile Videos -vor allem die Qualität frage mich nur, weshalb die sich in dieser einen Kurve immer lang gelegt haben, kann man auf dem Video leider nicht so ganz erkennen was da so schwierig war


 
... die Abfahrt war der Jägerstieg und der ist ja ziemlich steil.
Die Kurve ist, von unten, von der Straße aus betrachtet, gleich vor dem ersten Querweg. D.h. man hat von oben ordentlich Speed, dann kommt der Querweg, manfährt man in die abfallende Kurve und wird leicht ausgehebelt.
Wenn man nun etwas zu schnell ist, dann...
Ziemlich geil finde ich ATB-Leos (mit einem grünen Klein Adroid unterwegs) Drift.


----------



## gnafert (2. Juni 2009)

Von mir auch nochmal ein dickes 'Danke' an die Deister-Crew für die sehr nette Runde. War ne schöne Enduro-Tour in einem mir bisher völlig unbekannten Gebiet und es hat viel Spass gemacht, mit euch über die Trails zu bügeln.
Wir waren bestimmt nicht das Letzte Mal bei euch zu Besuch. 

Bis dahin viele Grüße


----------



## timtim (2. Juni 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Grüsse richt ich aus (Die faulen Hunde könnten hier ruhig mal selber reinschaun).



die faulen hunde sitzen ja nicht zuhause vorm ofen .
gestern im übrigen 23.45 daheim, langer tag ,von 5.30 an........

hallo Deisterfreunde,
besten dank für die gestrige tour , war ein abwechslungsreicher tag .
immer wieder faszinierend wo es überall leute  gibt mit den gleichen vorlieben wie man selbst .gern mal wieder mit euch , vlt. im ...............
egal ,wo auch immer 

gruß tim²


----------



## schappi (2. Juni 2009)

schwermetall schrieb:


> ... die Abfahrt war der Jägerstieg und der ist ja ziemlich steil.
> Die Kurve ist, von unten, von der Straße aus betrachtet, gleich vor dem ersten Querweg. D.h. man hat von oben ordentlich Speed, dann kommt der Querweg, manfährt man in die abfallende Kurve und wird leicht ausgehebelt.
> Wenn man nun etwas zu schnell ist, dann...
> Ziemlich geil finde ich ATB-Leos (mit einem grünen Klein Adroid unterwegs) Drift.



Ich find die Filme geil,
ich habe 1993 mit dem biken angefangen und mein erstes MTB (mit einer Federgabel die pro fahrt 2mal federte einmal beim Aufsteigen und dann noch einmal beim Absteigen) gekauft. Das Fahrverhalten der Bikes war ziemlich "zickig" und nicht unbedingt fehlerverzeihend. Darum gilt meine Bewunderung den damaligen Piloten mit den eierbecherbewehrten Köpfen zuerst in die Strohballen einschlagen.

Aber die Deisterfreunde scheinen es diese Wochenende ja nachgemacht zu haben. Einmal nicht zum Aufpassen dabei und schon gibt es 5 Verletzte und einen durchgebrochenen Rahmen.

Exto du musst es geahnt haben so intensiv wie du dich lette Woche mit einem neuen Rahmen beschäftigt hast.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epinephrin (2. Juni 2009)

Ahoi! Hier bin ich wieder! Alles noch dran! 

Die ersten beiden Tage habe ich mich am Bocksberch ausgetobt. Single Trail. Teilweise bin ich auf die unteren Downhillabschnitte eingeschwenkt Ging! Und hat `nen Heidenspass gemacht. Allerdings bin ich an den verdammt verwurzelten und steilen Passagen auf den südlichen Trails mit Northshore-Elementen an meine Grenzen gestoßen. Aber da war ich bestimmt nicht zum letzten Mal.

Die anderen beiden Tage bin ich Touren gefahren. Am Granestausee entlang nach Goslar, etwa 38 km/500 hm. Und nach Clausthal, Altenau über Okertalsperre und den Strausberg nach Hahnenklee zurück, ca.49 km/1000 hm. Bergab 50 Sachen - geil!

Dafür hat sich mein vorderer Bremskolben verabschiedet. Die Werkstatt hat den Bremssattel eingeschickt. Deshalb wird´s diese Woche wohl nix mit biken. 

War auch `ne interessante Materialschlacht; da wurde mir klar was an meiner Ausrüstung noch so alles fehlt. Armes Girokonto! 

Ein paar Impressionen findet ihr in meinem Album.


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Juni 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Einmal nicht zum Aufpassen dabei und schon gibt es 5 Verletzte und einen durchgebrochenen Rahmen.



5 verletzte  

wer denn alles :
- evil  : ( schon 6 wochen her ) zählt nicht mehr 

- taxi  :  zähne und lippe - zählt 
- toschi: rippenbruch      - zählt auch 
- 3 ?
- 4 ?
- 5 ?

wer sind die anderen 3 ?


ps. @ schappi - wie war denn deine silberhochzeit , schön gefeiert und/oder wehmütig aus dem fenster geschaut und lieber am biken gewesen ?


----------



## JayPKay (2. Juni 2009)

Von mir auch noch ne kleine Rückmeldung . War jut.

Schöne Tour mit feinen Trails mit "interessanter" Materialschlachtung. Mann, mann, unfassbar!

Schönen Dank auch nochma @homer für die Verpflegung vor der Heimreise; zwar hat das Ziehen der Bilder von meiner Speicherkarte gleich irgendwie alle Bilder geschrottet, aber dafür gabs ja wat Flüssiges .


----------



## Phil81 (2. Juni 2009)

@hoerman Vieleicht wurde noch wem das Herz gebrochen


----------



## exto (2. Juni 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wer sind die anderen 3 ?




Ich zähle mich auch mal so halb dazu. Hab nen tierischen Bluterguss auf'm Oberschenkel und nen steifen Hals. Außerdem (irgendwie total merkwürdig) bin ich total alle. Keine Ahnung...


----------



## taifun (2. Juni 2009)

Mann o Mann,
da habt Ihr aber was angestellt.

wenn nicht Überraschend nervender Besuch gekommen wäre,wäre ja auch dabei gewesen.

Ist schon merkwürdig,das 2 Canyonrahmen an der selben Stelle den Geist aufgeben !! schickt doch beide zusammen ein

Wie ist den Exto nach Hause gekommen? Hat da mit den Ästen gehalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (2. Juni 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich find die Filme geil,
> ich habe 1993 mit dem biken angefangen und mein erstes MTB (mit einer Federgabel die pro fahrt 2mal federte einemal bein aufsteigen und dann noch einmal beim absteigen) gekauft. Das fahrverhalten der bikes war ziemlich "zickig" und nicht unbedingt fehlerverzeihend. Darum gilt meine bewunderung den damaligen Piloten mit den eierbechernbewehrten Köpfen zuerst in die Strohballen einschlagen.
> 
> Aber die Deisterfreunde scheinen es diese Wochenende ja nachgemacht zu haben. Einmal nicht zum Aufpassen dabei und schon gibt es 5 Verletzte und einen durchgebrochenen Rahmen.
> ...



Jo, geiler FILM.
Habe mich auch gesucht..... war nämlich damals auch am Start. Aber auch mich hatte es aus der Bahn geworfen. Dabei war mir der Reifen von der Felge gesprungen.Aber nur an einer Stelle. Die hatte ich dann 2 Runden später durchgeschliefen (dank Canti-Bremse), also war der Reifen hin, die Luft raus und das Rennen zu ende....
Naja, war eh hart. Da war ein Anstieg den keiner gefahren ist, ausser der 4x4 den man auch kurz sieht. 
Cool


----------



## Wielrenner (2. Juni 2009)

Bitte noch mehr von dem oldschool-Material


----------



## Downhillfaller (2. Juni 2009)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Jo, geiler FILM.
> Habe mich auch gesucht..... war nämlich damals auch am Start. Aber auch mich hatte es aus der Bahn geworfen. Dabei war mir der Reifen von der Felge gesprungen.Aber nur an einer Stelle. Die hatte ich dann 2 Runden später durchgeschliefen (dank Canti-Bremse), also war der Reifen hin, die Luft raus und das Rennen zu ende....
> Naja, war eh hart. Da war ein Anstieg den keiner gefahren ist, ausser der 4x4 den man auch kurz sieht.
> Cool



ah, Benutzerbild aufgefrischt...Stumpi Carbon.....ich weiß nicht,warum ich dich gestern nicht im Wald k.o geschlagen habe und dann mit dem Bike davon gefahren bin.....liegt wohl daran, das du ne Nahkampfausbildung hast


----------



## firefighter76 (2. Juni 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> In der letzten Zeit bricht ( und biegt)  sich wohl alles hier Kiefer, Rahmen, Schultern, Zähne.
> Wichtig ist aber:Immer schön lächeln........
> 
> 
> ...



siehst ja prima aus so mit der lücke 
kenne ne gute zahntechnickerin die macht dir das neu und noch ne sportgebisschutz damit der rest heile bleibt


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (2. Juni 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> ah, Benutzerbild aufgefrischt...Stumpi Carbon.....ich weiß nicht,warum ich dich gestern nicht im Wald k.o geschlagen habe und dann mit dem Bike davon gefahren bin.....liegt wohl daran, das du ne Nahkampfausbildung hast



Ne, ne das hätte nicht geklappt. Habe schon gemerkt, dass du auf das Rad scharf bist. Habe also die ganze Zeit mit einem Angriff gerechnet
Hast ja aber noch etwas Zeit dein RT zu verkaufen und dann mein Stumpi zu übernehmen.....

Aber du hättest nur noch einen Umweg mit einbauen müssen, dann währe ich glaub ich kampflos vom Rad gefallen...... Bin echt platt jetzt, nach meinem Dienstsport heute

Gruss L-L-03


----------



## janisj (2. Juni 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> 5 verletzte
> 
> wer denn alles :
> - evil  : ( schon 6 wochen her ) zählt nicht mehr
> ...




Vielleich bin ich auch ein wenig verletzt. 
Seit Sonntagabend kann ich mich ohne Schmerzen nur im Kreis bewegen..... nach einem harmlosen Abflug auf Evel-Knievel Dingsbumstrail in die Mitte eines Steinfelds habe ich ein Pferdekußartige Hematom an der Hüfte. 

gruß,

janisj


----------



## schappi (2. Juni 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> 5 verletzte
> 
> wer denn alles :
> - evil  : ( schon 6 wochen her ) zählt nicht mehr
> ...



was ist denn mit Phils dickem Knie?
Verletzungen die unter Protektoren entstanden sind zählen nicht?


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Juni 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> was ist denn mit Phils dickem Knie?
> Verletzungen die unter Protektoren entstanden sind zählen nicht?



der jammert nur , der hat nix


----------



## BUNTETRUEMMER (3. Juni 2009)

janisj schrieb:


> Vielleich bin ich auch ein wenig verletzt.



wehe du bist sonntag nicht fit


----------



## janisj (3. Juni 2009)

BUNTETRUEMMER schrieb:


> wehe du bist sonntag nicht fit


radfahren ist kein problem, gehen schon. Und bis Sonntag muß man noch überleben...
Wie wars im Hahnenklee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (3. Juni 2009)

_hallo herr w,

vielen dank für ihr bestellung.
der rahmen wird in KW25 an sie geliefert.
am versandtag erhalten sie weitere informationen_.


Geil!


----------



## lakekeman (3. Juni 2009)

Na das geht doch 
Was haste denn jetzt genau genommen? Standardfarbe? Vivid? Maxle Rear?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. Juni 2009)

exto schrieb:


> _hallo herr w,_
> 
> _vielen dank für ihr bestellung._
> _der rahmen wird in KW25 an sie geliefert._
> ...


 
Brauchst du noch Teile oder wird "erstmal" alles von Else transplantiert?
KW25/09 die wissen wie es geht 
Schreib das doch mal im Canyon oder LV Unterforum


----------



## Phil81 (3. Juni 2009)

Mehr sag ich nicht


----------



## exto (3. Juni 2009)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Na das geht doch
> Was haste denn jetzt genau genommen? Standardfarbe? Vivid? Maxle Rear?



Standardfarbe: Weiß - ich hoffe, matt, wie dein Rahmen. Sieht auf den HP - Fotos auch so aus.

Dämpfer: Vivid, is klar! Kommt ja auch ne Coil-Gabel rein. Ich war von der Pike immer angetan. Wenn der Dämpfer ähnlich gut und zuverlässig funktioniert: BTW: Wie lang ist der Dämpfer? Evtl. will ich den 190er Pearl als Backup behalten.

Ausfallenden: Standard/Rohloff. Erstens hab ich grad nen fast neuen LRS, zweitens liebäugele ich schon immer irgendwie mit Rohloff, drittens kann man die Dinger (anders als bei einschlägigen Marken aus leichten Dörfern) ja wechseln 

Was Lieferzeit und Kontakt angeht, geht's bisher nicht besser: Montag (Feiertag) bestellt, Dienstag morgen Bestätigung, Dienstag abend ne Mail geschrieben (Lieferzeit?/Lieferung ohne Steuersatz?) Heute morgen (08:30!!) Antwort: 25.KW/ *natürlich* kein Problem / liebe Grüße / vielleicht bis Willingen/ ...

Da bin ich irgendwie auch anderes gewöhnt...


----------



## exto (3. Juni 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Brauchst du noch Teile oder wird "erstmal" alles von Else transplantiert?



Das mit dem Teile-hin-und-her nimmt ja Formen an. Ich mach mal nen Tausch-Thread in der IG auf. Wär ja schade, wenn manches im Keller vergammelt und anderes für teuer Geld gekauft wird...



roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> KW25/09 die wissen wie es geht
> Schreib das doch mal im Canyon oder LV Unterforum



Aber erst, wenn ich meinen habe. nicht, dass Massen von Frustrierten die Lieferzeiten durcheinander bringen...


----------



## lakekeman (3. Juni 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Lieferung ohne Steuersatz?



Watt, du willst den schönen Reset nich haben? Der ist echt fein 



exto schrieb:


> BTW: Wie lang ist der Dämpfer? Evtl. will ich den 190er Pearl als Backup behalten.



Einbaulänge ist 216 x 63,5mm. Das wird also nix


----------



## taxifolia (3. Juni 2009)

exto schrieb:


> _hallo herr w,
> 
> vielen dank für ihr bestellung.
> der rahmen wird in KW25 an sie geliefert.
> am versandtag erhalten sie weitere informationen_.



Weitere Mitteilung :
Bei unser letzten Mitteilung ist uns leider ein Fehler unterlaufen.
Gemeint war nicht die 25., sondern die 52. KW.
Wir bitten dies zu entschuldigen.



Was hast Du denn eigentlich gekauft ? Nen ( neuen, viel zu leichten) Canyon- Rahmen, wie ich den bisherigen Film so verstanden habe. 

taxi


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Juni 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn eigentlich gekauft ? Nen ( neuen, viel zu leichten) Canyon- Rahmen, wie ich den bisherigen Film so verstanden habe.
> 
> taxi



wer lesen kann, ist klar im vorteil 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5971967&postcount=1815


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (3. Juni 2009)

..danke hoerman.
Wenigstens einer hier, der lesen kann.................

taxi


----------



## exto (3. Juni 2009)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Watt, du willst den schönen Reset nich haben? Der ist echt fein
> 
> 
> 
> Einbaulänge ist 216 x 63,5mm. Das wird also nix



Ja, der ist echt fein! Allerdings komplett 1,5". Ich hab aber ne 1 1/8"-Gaben am Start. Vorbau ausbauen, als (fast) neu verticken, einpacken, verschicken, neuen einpressen...

Ist mir alles zu viel Gewiggel...


----------



## lakekeman (3. Juni 2009)

Ich habe auch nicht den normal verbauten Reset 150 genommen, sondern den Reduziersteuersatz WAN.5 für 1.1/8 Gabeln. War ohne Aufpreis möglich.


----------



## exto (3. Juni 2009)

Na ja, ohne gibts nen nennenswerten Anti-Aufpreis


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. Juni 2009)

Hat jemand Lust, das Wochenende vom 27.6. in der Eifel zu verbringen?
Hier und hier.
Das Treffen in der Eifel soll ja schön gewesen sein!

Die Fotos von Epi aus Hahnenklee sehen ja auch ganz nett aus. Wollen wir da nicht mal hin? Oder nach Thale? Eine ganz normale Trailtour im Harz wäre auch mal wieder was Feines


----------



## toschi (3. Juni 2009)

Dicke Karren sind nicht nur was für Jungs...
http://freecaster.tv/mtb/1004215/atherton-racing-farmer-jack?page=66

Gruss toschi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saiklist (4. Juni 2009)

diese dicken Karren sind aber definitiv nur was für Jungs...

Wer glaubt das der Satelittentrail crazy ist, schaut sich bitte DAS Hier an:
http://freecaster.tv/fmx/1007209/red-bull-x-fighters-09-canada-final


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. Juni 2009)

ist morgen jemand im Wald?? ich hätte ca. 16.00 feierabend


----------



## schappi (4. Juni 2009)

Wer hat Lust morgen mit Hoerman und mir eine Runde Frühsport zu machen?
Treffen um 7:40 am Forsthaus Bredenbeck oder um 8:00 Uhr am Taternpfahl schnell 2 -3 Trails surfen.(so bis 9 oder 9:30 Uhr)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## _Sync_ (4. Juni 2009)

Woah, um die Uhrzeit muss ich morgen in der Schule antreten, aber um 16:00 könnte ich sehr wahrscheinlich..


----------



## exto (4. Juni 2009)

jetzt mach ma keinen Lauten. Hattest doch grad fette Pfingstferien


----------



## Saiklist (4. Juni 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust morgen mit Hoerman und mir eine Runde Frühsport zu machen?
> Treffen um 7:40 am Forsthaus Bredenbeck oder um 8:00 Uhr am Taternpfahl schnell 2 -3 Trails surfen.(so bis 9 oder 9:30 Uhr)
> Gruß
> Schappi



Ich glaub ich bin dabei... 
Muß nur pünktlich 10.30 uhr im Geschäft sein. 
Tommy
Satelittentrail und Steingarten?


----------



## schappi (4. Juni 2009)

Ja denn um 7:40 Uhr am Kniggeschen Forsthaus in Bredenbeck?
Kannst in Bredenbeck am Sportplatz parken

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Saiklist (4. Juni 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ja denn um 7:40 Uhr am Kniggeschen Forsthaus in Bredenbeck?
> Kannst in Bredenbeck am Sportplatz parken
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi



Bredenbeck Sportplatz ist der Treffpunkt vom DK3 gewesen,oder? Wo ist das Forsthaus?


----------



## schappi (4. Juni 2009)

Richtig!
Forsthaus ist der Weg am Waldrand rechts rum (richtung westen) ca. 500m  ist eine Kreuzung, da treffen wir uns
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Saiklist (4. Juni 2009)

Alles klar. 

Welches Bikes FR oder DH? FF- Helm od. normaler?

Freu mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Juni 2009)

Saiklist schrieb:


> Alles klar.
> 
> Welches Bikes FR oder DH? FF- Helm od. normaler?
> 
> Freu mich.



ich erscheine morgen mit fritzz und dirt-helm


----------



## Saiklist (4. Juni 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich erscheine morgen mit fritzz und dirt-helm



ok. ich dann dann wohl auch. zeigst mir steingarten?


----------



## McNim (5. Juni 2009)

Tach auch,

ist schon was am Samstag geplant? Ich will mal wieder mit euch fahren und das vor dem DK und Sonntags kann ich ja nie!

@ Johann, wenn ihr mal in den Harz wollt, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei!!! ...stelle auch mein Kombi

Marius

P.S.: ...ich glaub ich muss auch mal in der Woche nach der Arbeit immer was machen und nicht nur am Wochenende. Wenn ich das hier so lese, wie fit ihr alle seit... jetzt weis ich auch warum ich nie mit darf


----------



## exto (5. Juni 2009)

Ne nette Runde nach Feierabend "is dat Beste wo geben tut"  Macht den Kopf freivon der Arbeit.

So, mein Rahmen ist unterwegs zuCanyon zur Begutachtung. Hat in nen Laufrad-Karton gepasst  ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich lachen oder heulen soll...

Gabel und Steuersatz sind heute angekommen. Sieht geil aus, die Zocchi! Musste alledings erst mal ne Menge Sticker-Müll abfummeln. jetzt muss ich nur noch rausfinden, wie der ETA-Knopp abgeht. Hab nämlich gehört, darunter befindet sich das Ventil für die Federvorspannung...


----------



## schappi (5. Juni 2009)

Un wat machste wende nen neuen Rahmen von dene Schluchtis kriegst? Häh?!
Wann kommt den der Gepard? Ach ja in der Brut und Setztzeit darf der nur an der leine in den wald!


----------



## taifun (5. Juni 2009)

Nabend...wie war den Eure Runde heute morgen ?? Dürfte ja wieder arbeiten und konnte so nicht mit

@saiklist: Thommy denk dran morgen...Vereinsmeisterschaft
              Samstag, 6. Juni, 14:00 Uhr
(Treffpunkt bei Fa. Radland)

Das Rennen selbst startet ca. um 14:30 Uhr am Stemmer Berg. Die Vereinsmeisterschaft wird ohne neutrale Runden und ohne Gastfahrer ausgetragen.


----------



## exto (5. Juni 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Un wat machste wende nen neuen Rahmen von dene Schluchtis kriegst? Häh?!



Kommt auf Laune und Kontostand an. Entweder sofort auf den Markt werfen, oder erst mal bunkern und vielleicht mal so'n Long-Travel-Leichtbau- Marathon-Tourer bauen. Sind ja immer mal wieder passende Teile im Angebot. Eilt ja nix...



schappi schrieb:


> Wann kommt den der Gepard? Ach ja in der Brut und Setztzeit darf der nur an der leine in den wald!



25. KW  (DK4-Woche) Wird aber zum DK sicher nicht fertig. Der Teufel liegt ja bekanntlich immer im Detail Aber egal, völlig unabhängig von der Schluchti-/Gepardfrage war für mich schon lange ein Männer-Deisterkreisel geplant  *One* is all you need, sach ich nur


----------



## Scott-y (5. Juni 2009)

Ich treibe mich von Vormittag an wieder im Deister rum. Wegen absprachen einfach die 01577 / 4379520


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. Juni 2009)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Ich treibe mich von Vormittag an wieder im Deister rum. Wegen absprachen einfach die 01577 / 4379520



10 Uhr Taternpfahl.
Nur schnell fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (6. Juni 2009)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Ich treibe mich von Vormittag an wieder im Deister rum. Wegen absprachen einfach die 01577 / 4379520



Meinst du,es ist schlau seine Nummer so zu veröffenlichen???


----------



## McNim (6. Juni 2009)

@ alle die sich für legale Bikewege einsetzten 

... in der neuen Bike auf Seite 6 ist ein Bericht "Legale Trails vor der Haustür - Aus der Grauzone"

Es wird kurz auf die Schließung des Bombenkraters angesprochen aber im Grundtenor geht es um drei Spots, die durch "Runde-Tische" legalisiert wurden.

Kleiner feiner Artikel, der zeig, das Schapi, Exto, Hormann, und Co. den richtigen Weg für uns alle gehen. Und unser ALLER Unterstützung brachen. (wenn da nicht die kleinen Umbauten währen)

Marius

Edit:

Auf www.bike-magazin.de kann man ein Webcode: 2412 eingeben, da gibt es noch eine kleine Ergänzung vom Alpenverein!

...werde wohl heute mal eine kleine Abendrunde drehen, muss auch mal ein ruhiges Wochenende mit bissel Entspannung haben.


----------



## schappi (6. Juni 2009)

Apropos!
ich habe schon lange nichts mehr von Taxi hier gehört.
Ich habe den Verdacht den hat Duscia nachdem er sich die Kauleiste ramponiert hat mit einer Kette an seinem Scheibtisch fixiert.
Ich glaube ich muss nächsten Samstag mal mit ihm und seiner Frau eine Rehatour durch die Biergärten der Eilenriede machen. Vieleicht darf er dann ja auch mal wieder in den Wald zum Spielen.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (6. Juni 2009)

Erinnerung an den DK4 am 20.6.2009
Start um 10:00 Uhr an der Bantorfer Höhe

Hier noch einmal die Meldeliste.
bitte diejenigen, die nicht teilnehmen können melden, damit die Leute von der warteliste nachrücken können:

Teilnehmerliste DK4:


H/WF Honk 
Schappi 
Hoerman 
Taxi 
Samy 
Paul 
Scotty 
Exto 
Stefan 64 
Hitzi 
Saiklist 
Roudy 
Downhillfaller 
Homer 
Taifun 
Firefighter 
Evel Knievel 
Marc (unter Vorbehalt) 
1Tintin 
Toschi 
Tom de la Zett 
Jenfa 
Lakekeman 
Lucky Luke 
Barbie SHG 
Matzinski (hoffentlich dann mit dem Schluchtenrad) 
McNim 
janisj 
Tom 
Dirk
-----------Warteliste------------------------------------------------------------ 
Detlef? 
Jimmy der bayer 
Bogeyman


----------



## McNim (6. Juni 2009)

...wie immer ne dumme Frage von mir:

Bantorfer Höhe = Luftringhäuserweg ?

Marius


----------



## toschi (6. Juni 2009)

Schappi, ich bin raus für den DK, werde hoffentlich dann schon wieder fahren aber für DK wirds noch nicht reichen...

Gruss toschi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (6. Juni 2009)

McNim schrieb:


> ...wie immer ne dumme Frage von mir:
> 
> Bantorfer Höhe = Luftringhäuserweg ?
> 
> Marius



Ja  Barsinghausen, Luttringhäuser Weg fürs Navi


----------



## schappi (6. Juni 2009)

Teilnehmerliste DK4:


H/WF Honk 
Schappi 
Hoerman 
Taxi 
Samy 
Paul 
Scotty 
Exto 
Stefan 64 
Hitzi 
Saiklist 
Roudy 
Downhillfaller 
Homer 
Taifun 
Firefighter 
Evel Knievel 
Marc (unter Vorbehalt) 
1Tintin 
Tom de la Zett 
Jenfa 
Lakekeman 
Lucky Luke 
Barbie SHG 
Matzinski (hoffentlich dann mit dem Schluchtenrad) 
McNim 
janisj 
Tom 
Dirk
Jimmy der bayer
-----------Warteliste------------------------------------------------------------ 
Detlef? 
Bogeyman


----------



## schappi (6. Juni 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Schappi, ich bin raus für den DK, werde hoffentlich dann schon wieder fahren aber für DK wirds noch nicht reichen...
> 
> Gruss toschi



Gute Besserung!


----------



## toschi (6. Juni 2009)

Danke, geht schon wieder mit schlafen


----------



## Scott-y (6. Juni 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Meinst du,es ist schlau seine Nummer so zu veröffenlichen???


 Meine Handy-Nummer ist ohne Probleme austauschbar. Meine Festnetz gebe ich nur Auge in Auge raus, die wechsel ich nichtso gern. 
Außerdem ich mach doch nichts illegales im Deister.... ihr etwa?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. Juni 2009)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Meine Handy-Nummer ist ohne Probleme austauschbar. Meine Festnetz gebe ich nur Auge in Auge raus, die wechsel ich nichtso gern.
> Außerdem ich mach doch nichts illegales im Deister.... ihr etwa?



Ich war mal nach Sonnenuntergang im Wald.
Vor Sonnenaufgang auch schon.


----------



## Phil81 (6. Juni 2009)

Ist ja kein Problem solange du auf den Wegen/Fahrwegen fährst. Wo von ich jetzt mal ausgehe


----------



## schappi (6. Juni 2009)

Wir haben ja jetzt unsere schönen Deisterfreun.de Trikots, für die wir auch sehr bewundrt werden. 
An dieser Stelle noch einmal großes Lob an die beiden Organisatoren Roudy und Hoerman

Was noch zu meinem Glück fehlt ist ein Aufkleber mit den Deisterfreunde Logo für den Rahmen des Bikes, und das Auto des Förster, der ist ja schließlich auch ein Freund des Deisters.
Eine Tasse zum Verschenken an Freunde und Gönner (wie z.B. Herrn Meier Everloh und den Bürgermeister von Gehrden) wäre auch toll. (ausserdem kann man damit in Büro angeben, daß man für das Logo Vorlage gesprungen ist.


Wie wärs Jungs, würdet ihr noch einmal so eine Aktion hinbekommen.
ich bestelle hiermit schon einmal einen Aufkleber für mein Bike und 4 für die verschiedenen Revierförster im Deister = 5 (ach und einen besonders Großen für Herrn Schäfer, dafür das er den RT hat zerstören lassen)
Und eine Tasse für mich und 3 zum Verschenken= 4

Gruß
Scahappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. Juni 2009)

Aufkleber sind in Produktion. Ich hoffe Ron kriegt das fertig bevor er für 11 Wochen nach Südafrika entschwindet.
Ich glaube Mindestmenge sind ca. 500 Stück.
Die Größe ist für den Rahmen eher ungeeignet, weil man bei 3-4 cm Durchmesser nix mehr erkennen kann.

Kennt jemand einen Tassebanbieter, dessen Tassen Spülmaschinentauglich sind?

Sonst legen wir ein Logo fest und ordern die bei Photodose.


----------



## schappi (6. Juni 2009)

Ich frag mal Janto ob der jemanden kennt oder Tassen produzieren lassen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (6. Juni 2009)

Ist der RT den komplett kaputt? letztes WE war er ja noch ganz OK bis auf das letzte Stück.


----------



## Barbie SHG (6. Juni 2009)

Der RT (ich nehme an Rakete..) war heute nur am letzten Stück (ab Teerweg) zugelegt.
HAben wir aber bis auf einen angesägten/umgeknickten BAum, um den man aber problemlos rumkommt) beseitigt.
Ansonsten haben wir endlich den super flowigen Regenerationstrail kennengelernt. Hat Spaß gemacht.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Homer_Simplon (6. Juni 2009)

Wir sind den RT heute morgen komplett und auf allen 3 Linien im Mittelteil gefahren (diesmal ohne Rahmenbruch, in Ermangelung eines Schluchtibikes ). Es sind "nur" die Sprünge zerstört und mehrere abgesägte Jungbäume zu beklagen


----------



## matzinski (6. Juni 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Aufkleber sind in Produktion. Ich hoffe Ron kriegt das fertig bevor er für 11 Wochen nach Südafrika entschwindet.
> Ich glaube Mindestmenge sind ca. 500 Stück.
> Die Größe ist für den Rahmen eher ungeeignet, weil man bei 3-4 cm Durchmesser nix mehr erkennen kann.
> 
> ...


Aufkleber und Tassen ist supper. Ich fänd' einen Rahmenaufkleber auch klasse. Die Tassen von http://www.werk-d.de sind spülmaschinenfest, glaub' ich. Ich frage mal nach. Der Laden gehört einem Freund von mir.


----------



## Phil81 (6. Juni 2009)

Finde ich gut! Bäume umhauen zum Schutze der Natur


----------



## taifun (6. Juni 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Aufkleber und Tassen ist supper. Ich fänd' einen Rahmenaufkleber auch klasse. Die Tassen von http://www.werk-d.de sind spülmaschinenfest, glaub' ich. Ich frage mal nach. Der Laden gehört einem Freund von mir.



Auch für Mikrowelle geeignet??


----------



## Downhillfaller (6. Juni 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Aufkleber sind in Produktion. Ich hoffe Ron kriegt das fertig bevor er für 11 Wochen nach Südafrika entschwindet.
> Ich glaube Mindestmenge sind ca. 500 Stück.
> Die Größe ist für den Rahmen eher ungeeignet, weil man bei 3-4 cm Durchmesser nix mehr erkennen kann.
> 
> ...



3-4 cm ????  Ich brauche keine Briefmarken, sondern einen groooßen Aufkleber für Motorhaube, Seitentüren und Heckscheibe 
Ich will nicht das immer aller so dicht auf meine Stoßstange auffahren und den geilen Aufkleber besser sehen zu können 

Also roudy, du hast dich doch bestimmt verschrieben, oder


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. Juni 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> 3-4 cm ????  Ich brauche keine Briefmarken, sondern einen groooßen Aufkleber für Motorhaube, Seitentüren und Heckscheibe
> Ich will nicht das immer aller so dicht auf meine Stoßstange auffahren und den geilen Aufkleber besser sehen zu können
> 
> Also roudy, du hast dich doch bestimmt verschrieben, oder



3-4 bezog sich auf den Rahmenaufkleber.
Der "andere" wird ca. 10-12cm


----------



## Downhillfaller (6. Juni 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> 3-4 bezog sich auf den Rahmenaufkleber.
> Der "andere" wird ca. 10-12cm



Rahmenaufkleber  was wiegt denn der


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (6. Juni 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Rahmenaufkleber  was wiegt denn der



Leichtbauschwulette!


----------



## McNim (6. Juni 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> ...Ansonsten haben wir endlich den super flowigen Regenerationstrail kennengelernt. Hat Spaß gemacht.
> 
> Gruß Tom


 
...den kenne ich noch nicht. Ich muss mal unbedingt wieder mit euch fahren. Aber bitte auch mal ein Samstag!!! Und ich habe auch was von einer sehr, sehr steilen Abfahrt gelesen, ...ist das auch was für mich oder ist dann der Bremsstreifen in meiner Unterhosen größer als auf dem Trail?

Marius


----------



## Dr. Ritzel (7. Juni 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hier noch einmal die Meldeliste.
> bitte diejenigen, die nicht teilnehmen können melden, damit die Leute von der warteliste nachrücken können:
> 
> Teilnehmerliste DK4:
> ...




Hallo,
wir melden uns ab :

Platz 29 : Tom
Platz 30 : Dirk
Warteliste, Platz 31 : Detlev

Gruß, Dirk


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Juni 2009)

hey dirk, 
was los ?

dachte, wir drehen endlich mal ne runde zusammen


----------



## exto (7. Juni 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Finde ich gut! Bäume umhauen zum Schutze der Natur



Sach mal! Du glaubst doch auch nicht mehr an den Weihnachtsmann  Es geht nicht um Umweltschutz sondern schlicht um's Geld! 
Da wo wir unterwegs sind, sinken die Renditen aus der Verpachtung der Jagdrechte. Kann ja nich sein, dass der Jagtpächter siene gute Kohle ausgibt, um das Wild über den Winter zu füttern, damit er genug Stücke zusammen bekommt, die man dann einzeln zum Abschuss an Gelegenheitsjäger und deren "Geschäftsfreunde" verticken kann, und dann kommst du um die Ecke und verscheuchst die Ricke 

Das ist es zumindest, was der Förster seinem Jagtpächter als Bären aufbindet. Warst du dabei, als der Jagtpächter der RT-Gegend uns mal mit quergestelltem SUV angehalten hat? 

Der hat nach der Diskussion jedenfalls doof aus der Wäsche geguckt, als wir erzählt haben, das es der Forstamtsleiter ist, der massiv mauert. Vielleicht mus der wiederum jetzt erst mal schönwetter machen, indem er n bisschen was einreißt und blockiert. Wirtschaftlich gesehen, zahlen sich da ein Paar umgeknickte Jungbäume wahrscheinlich aus. Außerdem kann man ja irgend ner leicht angebräunten Dumpfbacke im Gemeinderat immer noch weiß machen, dass auch dafür irgend ein vollbehelmter Waldchaot verantwortlich war...

Vielleicht sollten wir mal genauer rausfinden, wie genau die wirtschaftlichen Interessen im Forst strukturiert sind. Vielleicht lohnt es sich ja eher, sich mal mit den Jägern auszutauschen, anstatt mit den ideologisch degenerierten Vertretern der Besitzklasse. Vielleicht gibt es da schon mehr Interessenüberschneidungen, als beide Seiten denken...

Ach, egal, lasst uns das für'n Winter aufheben! Raus in' Wald !!!


----------



## schappi (7. Juni 2009)

Deine fette Else fehlt dir schon sehr, oder?
Gruß
Schappi
Naja bald kommt ja der Gepard.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5Gu_rARjoM&NR=1"]YouTube - Gepard & Scooter[/ame]

Geländegängig ist der ja!
Aber ob es der Förster mag, wenn du da so rumballerst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Juni 2009)

für jeden zerstörten trail müssten 5 neue entstehen als strafe 

@ schappi : die musik ist klasse


----------



## taxifolia (7. Juni 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Apropos!
> ich habe schon lange nichts mehr von Taxi hier gehört.
> Ich habe den Verdacht den hat Duscia nachdem er sich die Kauleiste ramponiert hat mit einer Kette an seinem Scheibtisch fixiert.
> Ich glaube ich muss nächsten Samstag mal mit ihm und seiner Frau eine Rehatour durch die Biergärten der Eilenriede machen. Vieleicht darf er dann ja auch mal wieder in den Wald zum Spielen.
> ...



Doofmann !
Ich finde ums Verrecken kein Zeitloch fürs Radfahren mehr. 
Kauleiste ist wieder 1a, war alles nicht so schlimm, nur doof. 

Termin ist gemerkt.
Wo treffen wir uns denn ?

Gruß
taxi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (7. Juni 2009)

McNim schrieb:


> ...den kenne ich noch nicht. Ich muss mal unbedingt wieder mit euch fahren. Aber bitte auch mal ein Samstag!!! Und ich habe auch was von einer sehr, sehr steilen Abfahrt gelesen, ...ist das auch was für mich oder ist dann der Bremsstreifen in meiner Unterhosen größer als auf dem Trail?
> 
> Marius



Der Regenerationstrail ist schön flowig, man gleitet quasi so dahin 
Der etwas steilere Satelitentrail sieht dagegen ungefähr so [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EI6Slk0QgyI&NR=1"]YouTube - earthed 5 downhill 100% descenso[/ame] aus.


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Juni 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Der Regenerationstrail ist schön flowig, man gleitet quasi so dahin
> Der etwas steilere Satelitentrail sieht dagegen ungefähr so  aus.



komm, komm, komm ...  nun übertreib mal nicht , so schlimm ist er nun auch wieder nicht. 

leider ist er auch nicht so lang wie der im video


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. Juni 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Der Regenerationstrail ist schön flowig, man gleitet quasi so dahin
> Der etwas steilere Satelitentrail sieht dagegen ungefähr so YouTube - earthed 5 downhill 100% descenso aus.



Der Anfang des Videos ähnelt dem RT. Sieht fast aus wie meine Erstbefahrung.
Nichtbiker haben den übrigens schon entdeckt und mit Ästen und einer Bank gespickt. Ist aber wieder frei


----------



## schappi (7. Juni 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Doofmann !
> Ich finde ums Verrecken kein Zeitloch fürs Radfahren mehr.
> Kauleiste ist wieder 1a, war alles nicht so schlimm, nur doof.
> 
> ...



Die S-Bahn um 12:50 ab Basche. im vordersten Radabteil!
Wir steigen dann in Lemmie dazu.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taifun (7. Juni 2009)

So ruhig hier...


----------



## schappi (7. Juni 2009)

Teilnehmerliste DK4:


H/WF Honk 
Schappi 
Hoerman 
Taxi 
Samy 
Paul 
Scotty 
Exto 
Stefan 64 
Hitzi 
Saiklist 
Roudy 
Downhillfaller 
Homer 
Taifun 
Firefighter 
Evel Knievel 
Marc (unter Vorbehalt) 
1Tintin 
Toschi 
Tom de la Zett 
Jenfa 
Lakekeman 
Lucky Luke 
Barbie SHG 
Matzinski (hoffentlich dann mit dem Schluchtenrad) 
McNim 
janisj 
Darkwing Duck


----------



## Darkwing Duck (7. Juni 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Teilnehmerliste DK4:
> 
> 
> H/WF Honk
> ...



Danke 
Hoffentlich wird das Wetter bis dahin wieder besser. Man ist ja dieses Jahr in der Hinsicht doch eher verwöhnt worden.


----------



## toschi (7. Juni 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Teilnehmerliste DK4:
> 
> ...
> 20. Toschi
> ...


schappi, bin doch raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (7. Juni 2009)

Teilnehmerliste DK4:


H/WF Honk 
Schappi 
Hoerman 
Taxi 
Samy 
Paul 
Scotty 
Exto 
Stefan 64 
Hitzi 
Saiklist 
Roudy 
Downhillfaller 
Homer 
Taifun 
Firefighter 
Evel Knievel 
Marc (unter Vorbehalt) 
1Tintin  
Tom de la Zett 
Jenfa 
Lakekeman 
Lucky Luke 
Barbie SHG 
Matzinski (hoffentlich dann mit dem Schluchtenrad) 
McNim 
janisj 
Darkwing Duck


----------



## Epinephrin (8. Juni 2009)

Überlege, ob ich auch mal wieder mitstokele! Vorrausgesetzt mein Bremssattel trifft bis dahin ein. 4 DK heißt - es ist jedes Level dabei - auch die Knochen/Bikebrecher!?


----------



## matzinski (8. Juni 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Auch für Mikrowelle geeignet??


Kaffee aufwärmen in der Mikrowelle? :kotz:


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. Juni 2009)

Epinephrin schrieb:


> Überlege, ob ich auch mal wieder mitstokele! Vorrausgesetzt mein Bremssattel trifft bis dahin ein. 4 DK heißt - es ist jedes Level dabei - auch die Knochen/Bikebrecher!?


 
Eine Ilustre Gesellschaft, die von diversen Abflügen berichten kann.
Wenn jeder sein ´09 er Geschichten erzählt, bleiben wir an der BH hängen. 
Ich glaube, bis auf Toschi  sind alle Bruchpiloten dabei.
Mach dir keine Sorgen:
a.) warten wir zur Not (oder verbuddeln hinter einem Baum)
b.) werden wir sicher nicht die extremen Sachen fahren (an die Planer: oder auch RT, SG, SG2, Bielstein,Teerweg ?)
c.) hast du Bikepark-Erfahrung
d.) abbrechen geht immer


----------



## exto (8. Juni 2009)

@Epinephrin:

Ich komme extra brav zum DK4: Das Rad mit dem ich fahre hält jetzt schon 18 Jahre, hat keine Federung und keine Gangschaltung. Du musst dir also keinerlei Sorgen um *irgendwas* machen...

Übrigens: Um's "verbuddelt werden" mach ich mir auch keine Sorgen. Dazu müssen sie mich erst mal kriegen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (8. Juni 2009)

zu b.) 

RT:          ja
SG:         ja
SG2:       ja
Bielstein:  ja
Teerweg: ja


----------



## schappi (8. Juni 2009)

Nein auf dem DK4 mit 30 Leute fahren wir Trails aber ehr die gemäßigten so wie FT und Regenartionstrail und Feggendorfer
Ich will hier aber noch nichts veröfentlichen, um Stöckchenlegern keien Gelegenheit zu geben. (irgendwann erwischen wir mal Einen!)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Juni 2009)

ähhh   , fahren wir nur im westdeister, 

oder kommen wir auch noch auf die schöneren trails im ostdeister ?


----------



## exto (8. Juni 2009)

Hast du denn 'n Visum für'n Osten? 

Was'n jetzt mit dem Reaction? Schon ein SSP-Kit geordert? 

Halt dich übrigens ran, wenn du dieses Jahr HöMe-König werden willst. Hab gestern die 40000 geknackt. Davon mehr als die Hälfte mit'm Männerfarrad 
Is vielleicht die letzte Chance für uns alte Säcke, das unter uns auzumachen. Falls Johann sich mal nen Höhenmesser kauft, is eh Feierabend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (8. Juni 2009)

@schappi: Meinte ich auch nicht ganz so ernst 

@exto: Höhenmetermäßig würde ich nicht weit vorne liegen. 1x die Woche 1500 wenns hoch kommt macht in der Summe noch lange keine 40k.


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Juni 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Hast du denn 'n Visum für'n Osten?
> 
> Was'n jetzt mit dem Reaction? Schon ein SSP-Kit geordert?
> 
> ...



der ostdeister  hat einfach die besseren technischeren trails.
ausser rt und teerweg ist der westen langweilig. 

wenn ich´s reaction wieder aufbaue, dann mit sram x 9 schaltung 
ssp kommt mir nicht ins haus !!! 

von mir aus kannst du dir die höme-krone aufsetzen. 
ich will nur fit werden und bleiben  

aber so toll ist dein score auch wieder nicht. 
hast schliesslich 30 h und 1000 km mehr aber dafür nur 8000 hm mehr .

dafür hab ich aber auch noch ein voll funktionstüchtiges auto  


nix für ungut. viel spaß beim höme-krone sammeln und gewinnen .

hoerman (der nur als hobby biken geht und nicht als fortbewegungsmittel zur arbeit benötigt )


----------



## schappi (8. Juni 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ähhh   , fahren wir nur im westdeister,
> 
> oder kommen wir auch noch auf die schöneren trails im ostdeister ?



Der diesjährige DK4 wird viel im Süddeister gefahren. den kennen viele noch nicht.
Du kannst bei einem Deisterkreisel mit 30 Leuten nicht 10 Trails ballern das ist ja aiuch nicht Ziel der Veranstaltung. Wir wollen ja auch Passagen haben, wo mal mal nebeneinander fahren und quatschen kann.
Ziel sind 65km und 1500hm.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (8. Juni 2009)

Wow! Wat isser griffig heute 



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> der ostdeister  hat einfach die besseren technischeren trails.
> ausser rt und teerweg ist der westen langweilig.



Findste? Also ich find z.B. den Steinbruch sehr, sehr lustig (könnte bisschen länger sein, aber schön knifflig). Funkturm is auch schön un der parallel zum Kammweg runter zum Pass hat schön Ballerflow...



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> dafür hab ich aber auch noch ein voll funktionstüchtiges auto



Ich auch Aber du weißt ja: Die Bahn kommt!



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nix für ungut. viel spaß beim höme-krone sammeln und gewinnen .



Das kannst DU jetzt aber mal jemandem erzählen, der die Hose mit der Kneifzange anzieht. du als altes Ehrgeiztier...



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hoerman (der nur als hobby biken geht und nicht als fortbewegungsmittel zur arbeit benötigt )



Nix für ungut, aber wie Atze sagen würde: Nä, is klaar!

So, jetzt wieder lieb sein!


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Juni 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Wow! Wat isser griffig heute



näähhh , nicht griffig. extrem gut drauf 



exto schrieb:


> Findste? Also ich find z.B. den Steinbruch sehr, sehr lustig (könnte bisschen länger sein, aber schön knifflig). Funkturm is auch schön un der parallel zum Kammweg runter zum Pass hat schön Ballerflow...



mag sein, aber trotz allem hat der ostdeister die mMn schöneren, weil technich anspruchsvolleren trails. 
und über ballerflow am barbie geht ja wohl nix drüber 



exto schrieb:


> Das kannst DU jetzt aber mal jemandem erzählen, der die Hose mit der Kneifzange anzieht. du als altes Ehrgeiztier...



echt ohne schei$$ , auf die wertung hab ich noch nie geschaut. 
auch die gefahrenen km haben mich nicht interessiert. 
ich bike nur zu meiner ertüchtigung und freude  ,
okay, der adrenalinkick spielt auch eine rolle 



exto schrieb:


> So, jetzt wieder lieb sein!



 ich hab dich doch auch ganz doll lieb


----------



## taifun (8. Juni 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Kaffee aufwärmen in der Mikrowelle? :kotz:



Ne,aber Tee und Milch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pebblesathome (8. Juni 2009)

ihr beide....
habt se doch nicht alle!
ja, ne ist klar

gruß
pebbles


----------



## Madeba (9. Juni 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...echt ohne schei$$ , auf die wertung hab ich noch nie geschaut...



soso...



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...und versuchen schneller als madeba durch die gegend zu fahren ...



aha...


----------



## McNim (9. Juni 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> ... (irgendwann erwischen wir mal Einen!)
> Gruß
> Schappi


 

...und was machen wir dann mit Ihm/Ihr/Es. Hauen dürfen wir ja nicht, weil wir ja die Guten sind! Ein Anzeige wegen vorsätzlicher Körperverletztung? ...ist das nicht ein Thema für Taxi?

Marius

...pssst, falls doch hauen will ich auch einmal, hab da noch paar Verletztungen offen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Juni 2009)

McNim schrieb:


> ...und was machen wir dann mit Ihm/Ihr/Es. Hauen dürfen wir ja nicht, weil wir ja die Guten sind! Ein Anzeige wegen vorsätzlicher Körperverletztung? ...ist das nicht ein Thema für Taxi?
> 
> Marius
> 
> ...pssst, falls doch hauen will ich auch einmal, hab da noch paar Verletztungen offen


 
ICH - als ehemaliger Zivi - distanziere mich von körperlicher Gewalt jeglicher Art.
Vielleicht könnten wir aber unliebsame nach einem ausführlichen Dialog zum Ruheforst bei Steinkrug geleiten, damit die dort mal...sagen wir....auf ääh unter dem Trail probeliegen.


----------



## McNim (9. Juni 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ICH - als ehemaliger Zivi - distanziere mich von körperlicher Gewalt jeglicher Art.
> Vielleicht könnten wir aber unliebsame nach einem ausführlichen Dialog zum Ruheforst bei Steinkrug geleiten, damit die dort mal...sagen wir....auf ääh unter dem Trail probeliegen.


 

...von wegen Zivi, dass ist als wenn Man(n) sagt, man darf keine Mädchen hauen, aber subsen darf man.

Klingt nur unschuldig bei dir, ist aber auch nicht besser


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Juni 2009)

Menno:
Wochenlang warte ich auf dem Shimano Deisterfreunde Schuh SH-AM40. Aber Shimano will nicht.

Hat einer von euch den Five ten Freeride  schon mal angehabt?
Wer hat Five Ten Schuhe und Größe 46?

Grazie


----------



## schappi (9. Juni 2009)

ich würde ja den 5/10 Karver nehmen:
http://www.bikeworld-24.de/product_....html&XTCsid=1a8fe302fb6b1cba9f26e9d4e5883b9d
Der bietet besseren Knöchelschutz


----------



## taxifolia (9. Juni 2009)

Menno:
Wochenlang  warte ich auf dem Shimano Deisterfreunde Schuh SH-AM40. Aber Shimano will nicht......

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass man die ganzen guten Sachen nicht kaufen kann. ( Marzocchi Schuh in weiß, XT Hose, SH AM 40, etc...)
Homer hat die 5/10 mit grün dabei ( also schwarz /weiß/ grün) als low impact version. Passt auch deisterfreun.de.

taxi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Juni 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> ich würde ja den 5/10 Karver nehmen:
> http://www.bikeworld-24.de/product_....html&XTCsid=1a8fe302fb6b1cba9f26e9d4e5883b9d
> Der bietet besseren Knöchelschutz



Zu einem roten Schuh fehlt mir das passende Kleid.
Welche Größe bei ca. 29cm Fußlänge?


----------



## taxifolia (9. Juni 2009)

..die Frage kann nur Dein Fuß beantworten, manche sagen, die Dinger fallen klein aus ( wie bei lake) , wenn man aber eine Nummer kleiner bestellt ist er doch zu klein, leider selbst erlebt.

taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (9. Juni 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Zu einem roten Schuh fehlt mir das passende Kleid.



Wenn ihr jetzt noch anfang euch über pasenden Lidschatten zum Trikot zu unterhalten, wechsele ich das Forum!:


----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. Juni 2009)

Genau....... das ist der da: http://www.bikeworld-24.de/product_info.php?info=p901_FIVE-TEN--Sam-Hill-2.html


----------



## exto (9. Juni 2009)

Die Dinger haben ja gar keine Cleats drunter  Ihr habt'se ja nicht mehr alle...
Die Peats, der Exto, alle fahren mit Clickies. Ich würde wetten, sogar Sam Hill hat heimlich welche drunter. Auf ner Plattform wird nach Öl gebohrt, aber nicht Fahrrad gefahren.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Juni 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ..die Frage kann nur Dein Fuß beantworten, manche sagen, die Dinger fallen klein aus ( wie bei lake) , wenn man aber eine Nummer kleiner bestellt ist er doch zu klein, leider selbst erlebt.
> taxi



deshalb fragte ich auch nicht nach Schuhgröße. Egal ob D oder GB (ich habe 44 2/3 - 47 1/3) sondern nach Fußlänge weil meßbar.



schappi schrieb:


> Wenn ihr jetzt noch anfang euch über pasenden Lidschatten zum Trikot zu unterhalten, wechsele ich das Forum!:



Hihi, aber rot geht einfach nicht. Auch mit Trikot statt Kleid (sage ich so lange, bis ich Ihn doch kaufe, weil er am besten paßt) und erkläre rot dann zur Top-Farbe ´09


----------



## toschi (9. Juni 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Zu einem roten Schuh fehlt mir das passende Kleid.
> Welche Größe bei ca. 29cm Fußlänge?


Hab auch welche und die Größerangaben sind stimmig, glaube bei 29cm ists Größe 45 oder?

Gruss toschi


----------



## pebblesathome (9. Juni 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Hab auch welche und die Größerangaben sind stimmig, glaube bei 29cm ists Größe 45 oder?
> 
> Gruss toschi




Hab die impact.
Bei 24cm ists Größe 7.5 UK (41.5) und passen.

Gruß
pebbles


----------



## Jennfa (9. Juni 2009)

Ich hab die Impact:
Fußlänge 26cm Gr. 41 (UK 7)

Diese Größe hab ich auch in allen anderen "Turnschuhen", außer meinen Adidas sneakern, da ist es ne halbe Nummer größer (41 1/2). Diese fallen aber auch sehr klein/eng aus. 

Ich hoffe das hilft ein wenig.

Ich hab meine damals in England bestellt und habe mich dann auf meine Messungen verlassen und darauf, dass Moritz auch seine gängige Größe in den Schuhen hatte und diese passten. Bei mir hats zum Glück auch gepasst .

Grüße Jenna

E: Oh Pebbles hat nen kleineren Fuß gemessen und ne größere Größe...eigentlich entspricht 26cm einer Schuhgröße von 41 (passt natürlich nur so ungefähr, aber das ist ja ein ganz schöner Unterschied!?)


----------



## matzinski (10. Juni 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Die Dinger haben ja gar keine Cleats drunter  Ihr habt'se ja nicht mehr alle...
> Die Peats, der Exto, alle fahren mit Clickies. Ich würde wetten, sogar Sam Hill hat heimlich welche drunter. Auf ner Plattform wird nach Öl gebohrt, aber nicht Fahrrad gefahren.


... der matze auch, ohne geht gar nich'. Das wäre wie Autofahren ohne Gurt. Oder Sonntagsbrötchen ohne Butter. Oder "Stirb langsam" ohne Bruce Willis. Oder, oder, oder .....


----------



## stefan64 (10. Juni 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> ... der matze auch, ohne geht gar nich'. Das wäre wie Autofahren ohne Gurt. Oder Sonntagsbrötchen ohne Butter. Oder "Stirb langsam" ohne Bruce Willis. Oder, oder, oder .....



Fährst du auch Einrad mit Cleats


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (10. Juni 2009)

@roudy_da_tree

Ich finde die 5.10 nahezu perfekt für Flats. Zur Größe (nimm die Länge der Einlegesohle von einem Schuh der dir gut passt):


berkel schrieb:


> Fahre auch die FiveTen (Impact 2 low). Gefallen mir sehr gut, auch für längere Touren ausreichend steife Sohle, geben aber noch genug Gefühl und haben guten Grip. Ich habe sie in Größe US12,5/UK11,5/EU46,5/CM30,5. Die Einlegesohle ist 30,5cm lang. Ich habe sonst bei normalen Schuhen 46, bei Turnschuhen 47.



Zum Karver:


M.R. schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir vor anderthalb Jahren die hohen Impact 2 gekauft. Leider reißt langsam die Sohle ein und deshalb habe ich mir die Karver angeschafft.
> FiveTen hat die Garantie abgelehnt, weil die Sohle angeblich durch einen spitzen Stein beschädigt wurde. Imho sehr armselige Begründung, wenn man bedenkt, dass der Schuh für den Stand auf extrem spitzen Metallpins hergestellt wird.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Ritzel (10. Juni 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hey dirk,
> was los ?
> 
> dachte, wir drehen endlich mal ne runde zusammen


 
Hi,
bin mit meiner Terminplanung erheblich in Verzug  D.h. der neue Gartenzaun geht vor...

Tom ist noch angeschlagen und
Detlev hat Fahrdienst für seine Tochter (so eine Randsportart ... Fussball und so )

Gib mir noch drei bis vier Wochen, ich meld' mich dann via PM 

Bis denne, Gruss Dirk


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Juni 2009)

Phil, Glückwunsch zum 901! Ich will Fotos sehen!


----------



## Phil81 (10. Juni 2009)

Wenns fertig ist. Mir fehlt ja noch eine Kleinigkeit


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Juni 2009)

Jo habs schon mitbekommen


----------



## Phil81 (10. Juni 2009)

Egal in Ogau ist Jungfernfahrt so oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Juni 2009)

Meinst du bis dahin hast du den Steuersatz?


----------



## Bogeyman (10. Juni 2009)

Wieder einmal ein Bericht ueber Biker im Deister...

http://g.imagehost.org/view/0447/SN850526
Quelle: BC-North (mOrick)


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Juni 2009)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Wieder einmal ein Bericht ueber Biker im Deister...
> 
> http://g.imagehost.org/view/0447/SN850526
> Quelle: BC-North (mOrick)




besonders toll ist diese textzeile:

"die zerstörungen in den kulturbeständen sind enorm. darunter leiden die tier -und die pflanzenwelt enorm."  

ein harvester ist dagegen wie ein luftkissenboot  und reisst auch "nur" ne schneise von 5 m. 

dagegen sind 50 cm trampelpfad natürlich viel , viel schlimmer .

ohne worte


----------



## firefighter76 (11. Juni 2009)

die spinnen doch alle die waldarbeiter/eigentümer denen ist doch nen baum auf den kopfgefallen die fahren das ganze jahr mit schweren geräten und 40ig tonnern durch den wald und so ein paar biker zerstören den ganzen wald und vertreiben das wild ne is schon klar 

so mal was anderes was geht den am we so im deister vorzugsweise sonntag


----------



## Phil81 (11. Juni 2009)

Der Typ auf dem Bild ist echt schon wieder der Hammer. Genauso habe ich mir so einen Waldnazi vorgestellt. Fehlt nur noch ne Axt oder ne Flinte in der Hand.

Was der Artikel auch verschweig das man zur beseitigung und zur Rettung der Natur etliche Bäumen gefällt hat. Aber die Leserschafft wird zufrieden am Frühstückstisch grunzen können das man es diesen jungen Radaubrüdern mal wieder gezeigt hat. So gesehen auch ganz Nett den scheinbar passiert ja sonst nichts in der Welt


----------



## matzinski (11. Juni 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Fährst du auch Einrad mit Cleats


Nein. Das Muni fahr ich mit Flat. Die Kontaktfläche stimmt hier aber auch nicht mit der Fußstellung auf dem MTB überein. Man steht nicht mit dem vorderen Fuß sondern genau zentral auf dem Pedal. 
Manchmal wäre eine "fixierte" Verbindung al la SPD aber auch für das Einrad nicht schlecht. Ich habe in holprigem Geläuf schon öfters nur deswegen die Balance verloren, weil ich vom Pedal gerutscht bin. Das würde mit Cleats nicht passieren. Andererseits muß man ja auch öfter mal einen unplanmäßigen Abflug improvisieren. Ob man dann schnell genug die Füße vom Pedal bekäme ...


----------



## taxifolia (11. Juni 2009)

Der guckt ja sinister aus dem Loch als wär es die eigene Beerdigung.

Merkwürdig, erst kommen die nicht zum runden Tisch und nun heißt es, man müsse Gespräche mit Mountainbikern führen und gesonderte Strecken ausweisen.
Jungs- das hättet ihr schon vor einem halben Jahr haben können.

Die berühmten Hunde an der Leine, der erodierte Wald und das verhuschte Wild kommen auch wieder vor- wie immer nur bauchgefühlt und nicht durch Fakten untermauert- sind ohnehin nur Vorwände.
Schön, wenn man eine eigene Meinung hat und sich die nicht durch Tatsachen beeinträchtigen läßt- das ist Chuzpe.

Seltsam übrigens, dass man auf der Axel-Springer-Akadie oder der Henri-Nannen-Schule nicht mehr lernt, nicht das Mietmaul zu sein, sondern auch mal kritisch erarbeiteten Hintergrund bieten sollte.

Seltsam auch, dass Herr Dr. xy ( Namen leider nicht parat) vom NABU bei der Diskussion in Gehrden das " Problem" Mountainbiker als absolut marginal angesehen hat und vielmehr die wirtschaftliche Nutzung des Waldes als umweltunverträglich angesehen hat.


..ich muss aufhören, der Blutdruck...


taxi


----------



## matzinski (11. Juni 2009)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Wieder einmal ein Bericht ueber Biker im Deister...
> 
> http://g.imagehost.org/view/0447/SN850526
> Quelle: BC-North (mOrick)


Hallo Leute, auch auf die Gefahr hin, daß ich mich mit meiner Meinung nicht beliebt mache bei euch, bedenkt mal folgendes: Sicher richtet ein Harvester einen größeren Schaden an als eine in den Wald gebaute Schanze. Ich denke darüber sind wir uns alle einig, brauchen wir auch nicht drüber diskutieren. Aber die Schanze ist illegal und der Harvester nicht. So ist nun mal die Gesetzeslage. Daran werden wir nix ändern können. Das Befahren von Wegen (dazu zähle ich auch Singletrails) ist im Deister dagegen (noch) legal oder wird zumindest geduldet. Warum können wir die Trails nicht einfach so lassen, wie sie sind und die Diggerei lassen. Wir würden dadurch einfach weniger Angriffsfläche bieten für diejenigen, die das Biken im Wald generell verbieten wollen. 
Wir bewegen uns derzeit irgendwie in die Richtung, daß wir (durch das sicher gutgemeinte Engament von Schappi und Taxi) vieleicht irgendwann eine Strecke im Deister bekommen, wo legal gebaut werden kann. Das wird es aber nicht umsonst geben. Ich befürchte, daß dann alle anderen Wege offiziell gesperrt werden mit der Begründung, daß es ja EINE offizielle Strecke gibt auf der alle gefälligst zu fahren haben. Jeder, der kein MTB fährt, würde das für sinnvoll halten. Da kann man dann auch schlecht was dagegen argumentieren. Das wäre eine Entwicklung, die ich echt Sch**** finden würde. Wollt' ihr sowas, ein kleiner Bikepark (ohne Lift) und der Rest des Deisters ist tabu, für mich eine Horrorvorstellung. Aber so wird's kommen, wenn ihr die Bauerei nicht laßt.
Kommt mir jetzt nicht damit, daß ich auf den "angelegten" Strecken auch bike. Sicher tue ich das. Es bleibt mir aber auch nix anderes übrig, weil es keine Strecke mehr im Deister gibt, wo nicht gebaut wurde.  

Nicht persönlich nehmen aber so sehe ich die Sache. 

Matze


----------



## Phil81 (11. Juni 2009)

Ganz ehrlich solange es so läuft wie jetzt sollen sie doch einen Kicker einreissen. Es entstehen in der Zeit sowieso 2 neue.

Aber das hat der Schmierfink des Artikels ja auch schon selber rausgefunden.
Und so schlimm sind die Zertsörungen die angerichtet worden sind auch wieder nicht.  

Vor knapp 1 1/2 Jahren hätte ich dir noch uneingeschränkt zugestimmt, aber seit der Medienhetze und dem einriss des Grabweges sind bei mir jegliche bedenken über Board gegangen. Es ist halt der Deister (Nutzwald) und nicht der NationalPark Harz.


----------



## blumully (11. Juni 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Teilnehmerliste DK4:
> 
> 
> H/WF Honk
> ...



Ich weiss, dass ich ein wenig spät dran bin, aber darf ich auch noch dran teilnehmen oder sind die 30 Teilnehmer schon voll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNim (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

kann ich mal das Tehma mit einer dummen Frage unterbrechen? Wenn ich bei leichtem Downhill (das was der Deister bietet) Fugen, Wurzel oder sonst was bei schneller fahrt überspringe, dann kommt mein Heck immer hochgeschossen und ich fahre kopflastig.

Liegt es am zu harten oder zu weichem Dämpfer oder muss ich nur an meiner nicht vorhandenen Technick pfeilen?

Marius

...könnt jetzt alle lästern


----------



## Jennfa (11. Juni 2009)

@ Matze: Ich kann dich verstehen und auch ich mache mir sorgen, dass ausgewiesene Strecken dazu führen, dass wir sonst nirgendwo mehr geduldet werden und uns dann alle auf einige wenige Strecken in Massen bewegen müssen. 
Dennoch muss man bedenken, dass es viele Fraktionen im Deister gibt u.a auch die, die Sprünge zur Ausübung ihrer Disziplin benötigen und dieses auch gern auf Trails im Wald einbauen. Diese Leute pflegen aber auch die Strecken usw. Sonst gebe es diese so nicht! Auch wenn die Bauten ganz besonders den Ärger der Förster hervorrufen denke ich nicht, dass wir auf unserer Seite Abstriche machen sollten die zu Lasten bestimmter Fraktionen gehen. Außerdem nutze ich manche Sprünge auch gern . 
Die Berichterstattung ist mal wieder unter aller Sau. Wer richtig recherchiert weiß auch, dass Biker auf die Natur rücksicht nehmen und diese nicht zerstören . Auf die zersägten Jungbäume von Seiten der Förster etc. was nicht erwähnt wird, möchte ich da gar nicht erst eingehen...Aber naja immer dasselbe...also einfach weitermachen so wie bisher! 

Grüße Jenna


----------



## matzinski (11. Juni 2009)

wegen des Naturschutzes habe ich ebenfalls wenig Bedenken. Ich hege eher die Befürchtung, daß sich u.a. wegen solcher Pressemeldungen womöglich die Gesetzeslage irgendwann zu unseren Ungunsten entwickeln könnte, weil sich irgendwelche regelungswütigen Amokläufer dazu aufgefordert fühlen könnten die restlichen Waldnutzer per Gesetz vor der Begegnung mit Mountainbikern zu schützen.

@jenna: die meisten "bebauten" Strecken sind aus Pfaden hervorgegangen, die bereits im D. zu Fuß genutzt wurden, als es das MTB noch nicht gab. Ich bike im D. seit 1992. Damals hat dort noch niemand rumgeschaufelt. Glaub mir, die Trails waren nicht schlechter befahrbar als heute.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Juni 2009)

McNim schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> kann ich mal das Tehma mit einer dummen Frage unterbrechen? Wenn ich bei leichtem Downhill (das was der Deister bietet) Fugen, Wurzel oder sonst was bei schneller fahrt überspringe, dann kommt mein Heck immer hochgeschossen und ich fahre kopflastig.
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaube, dass müssen wir LIVE sehen 
Wenn beim springen das Heck hochschießt (oder berührst du die Wurzel doch noch?) ist mein "von zuhause Tipp" Schwerpunkt nach hinten verlagern und/oder etwas mehr Zugstufe, damit der Dämpfer nicht so schnell ausfedert.
Ansonsten wie Schmittchen Schleier: eelastisch in den Beinen um Schläge aktiv abzufedern.


----------



## schappi (11. Juni 2009)

McNim schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> kann ich mal das Tehma mit einer dummen Frage unterbrechen? Wenn ich bei leichtem Downhill (das was der Deister bietet) Fugen, Wurzel oder sonst was bei schneller fahrt überspringe, dann kommt mein Heck immer hochgeschossen und ich fahre kopflastig.
> 
> ...


Das hört sich an wie zu wenig Zugstufendämpfung.Du musst die Zugstufe weiter zudrehen.
Vorgehen:
du lehnst dich mit dem ganzen Gewicht auf den Sattel und lässt plötzlich los. Jetzt muss da Bike leicht verzögert ausfedern. Du musst mit offener Zugstufe anfangen und immer weiter zudrehen, bis du an den Punkt kommst an dem der Dämpfer anfängt die Ausfederung zu verzögern.
Die Zugstufendämpfung hängt vom Dämpferdruck ab. Hoher Druck viel Dämpfung, niedriger Druck wenig Dämpfung. Die 
 Zugstufe soll dafür sorgen, das dich deine Federung nach einem Sprung durch zu schnelles Ausfedern nicht abwirft, denn in der Feder wird ja bein Einfedern jede Menge Energie gespeichert.
Wenn du die Zugstufe jedoch zu weit zugedreht ist "saugt" sich der Dämpfer auf Wurzlpassagen runter, da er zu langsam ausfedert und er mit jeder weiteren Einfederung etwas weiter unten hängen bleibt
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (11. Juni 2009)

Teilnehmerliste DK4:


H/WF Honk
Schappi
Hoerman
Taxi
Samy
Paul
Scotty
Exto
Stefan 64
Hitzi
Saiklist
Roudy
Downhillfaller
Homer
Taifun
Firefighter
Evel Knievel
Marc (unter Vorbehalt)
1Tintin
Tom de la Zett
Jenfa
Lakekeman
Lucky Luke
Barbie SHG
Matzinski (hoffentlich dann mit dem Schluchtenrad)
McNim
janisj
Darkwing Duck
Blumully


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Juni 2009)

McNim schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> kann ich mal das Tehma mit einer dummen Frage unterbrechen? Wenn ich bei leichtem Downhill (das was der Deister bietet) Fugen, Wurzel oder sonst was bei schneller fahrt überspringe, dann kommt mein Heck immer hochgeschossen und ich fahre kopflastig.
> 
> ...



sowohl als auch 

technik verbessern ist immer die richtige lösung 
bei kopflastigkeit einfach mehr arsch nach hinten. 

bei dir denke ich aber auch eher in richtung zugstufe und druck im dämpfer. 
du solltest als tourenbiker ca. 15-20% sag fahren. 
das hochkatapultieren sieht nach zuviel zugstufe aus.

also :


 druck und sag überprüfen
 zugstufe einstellen
 probefahren und einstellung ggfs. ändern bis es passt
 nach gutbefund durch popometer viel spaß beim biken


----------



## toschi (11. Juni 2009)

Welcher Teil des Deisters ist das zitierte Naturschutzgebiet?


----------



## McNim (11. Juni 2009)

@all,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Kenne die Einstellung eigentlich sehr gut. Zugstufe kann es nicht sein, da die bei mir recht hart/langsam ist. Meine Frage zielte eigentliche auf den SAG, da ich früher mit ca. 10% gefaren bin, weil ich wippen wie die Pest hasse nun dürfte ich bei den allseits bekannten 15 - 20% sein.

Ich denke mal, es wird meine Bunyhop-Sprungtechnik bei hochen Geschwindigkeiten sein. Auch wenn ich es eigentlich nicht will, werde ich wohl mal auf einen kürzeren Vorbau gehen müssen. Habe jetzt erst gelesen, das ich eh falsch auf dem Bike sitze (langer Vorbau, Sattel hinten, und mein Popo guckt eh hinten über).

Tja, würde sagen, das ist wie bei einem PC, der größte Fehler sitzt immer davor 


...muss mehr üben, dieses weekend wird wieder nichts, schön km auf der Autobahn putzen und Family besuchen. Wie ich schon sagte, ich muss mich in der Woche öffter statt zum joggen, mal zum biken aufraffen.

Marius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (11. Juni 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Welcher Teil des Deisters ist das zitierte Naturschutzgebiet?



Keiner! Ich fürchte, auch das gehört zu  Taxis Bluthochdruckauslösern. Wenn ich jetzt auch wieder anfange, mich über schlechten Journalismus aufzuregen, kann ich mir balt mit Taxi n Zimmer im Herzzentrum Bad Oeynhausen teilen. Ach nee, der Geldsack is sicher Privatpatient... 

Mal ehrlich: Unabhängig von allen verschiedenen (im einzelnen durchaus nachvollziehbaren) Meinungen, sollten wir dringend versuchen, unsererseits Kontakte zur Journaille zu knüpfen!

Matze, ich teile deine Ansicht zum "bauen" in Teilen. Andererseits ist die Gesetzeslage zum *befahren *des Waldes eigentlich derartig, eindeutig das deine Befürchtungen rechtlich nicht haltbar sein dürften. Da sind dann auch ein Paar halsstarrige Lobbyisten ein bisschen überfordert...


----------



## schappi (11. Juni 2009)

der 2. und 3. Fehler können sein:
2. du ziehts beim Springen zu stark an den Cleats (schweine Hopp)
3. du ziehst zu wenig am Lenker

Kürzerer Vorbau und Sattel nach vorne hilft, Fahrtechniksenminar hilft am meisten


----------



## schappi (11. Juni 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Welcher Teil des Deisters ist das zitierte Naturschutzgebiet?



Der Deister ist nicht Naturschutzgebiet.
Jedoch ist der gesammte Deister Landschaftsschutzgebiet


----------



## Madeba (11. Juni 2009)

exto schrieb:


> ... Da sind dann auch ein Paar halsstarrige Lobbyisten ein bisschen überfordert...


...leider auf beiden Seiten...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Juni 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> ...leider auf beiden Seiten...


 
Forst und Presse ?


----------



## exto (11. Juni 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Der Deister ist nicht Naturschutzgebiet.
> Jedoch ist der gesammte Deister Landschaftsschutzgebiet



Ist das eigentlich immer der selbe Schreiberling, der diesen Unterschied nicht rafft? Vielleicht sollten wir den Mann mal aufklären. Kann ihm vielleicht mal jemand ne Mail mit nem Link zur entsprechenden gesetzlichen Regelung schicken? 



Madeba schrieb:


> ...leider auf beiden Seiten...



Das ist ja eigentlich das Schöne: Wir haben eine Patt-Situation, jeder hat irgendwie Recht, alles ist gut. Ich reg mich auch in keinster Weise über den lustigen Waldmenschen auf, der traurigen Dackelblickes auf'm Raketentrail rumhängt, anstatt was sinnvolles zu tun, sondern über unfähige Journalisten, die ihrem gesellschaftlichen Auftrag nicht nachkommen. Die Szene wird überschwemmt von Dilletanten, seit Berichterstattung zum Alibimäntelchen und Füllmaterial für die Ansammlung von Werbeschwachsinn in allen Medien dient.

Wass ich nicht verstehe ist der Umstand, dass nicht schon längst mal ernsthaft engagierte Vertreter dieses Berufsstandes mal losgegangen sind um diesen Idioten mal n Paar anständige Schellen zu verpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (11. Juni 2009)

exto schrieb:


> ...mit Taxi n Zimmer im Herzzentrum Bad Oeynhausen teilen. Ach nee, der Geldsack is sicher Privatpatient...



Der "Geldsack" fährt ja wohl mit den billigsten Fahrrädern des ganzen Deisters umher.

taxi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. Juni 2009)

Irgendwo muss das Geld für das Herzzentrum ja gespart werden


----------



## Jimmy (11. Juni 2009)

Bekomme ich den 30. Platz für den DK? Wäre super!


----------



## schappi (11. Juni 2009)

Teilnehmerliste DK4:


H/WF Honk 
Schappi 
Hoerman 
Taxi 
Samy 
Paul 
Scotty 
Exto 
Stefan 64 
Hitzi 
Saiklist 
Roudy 
Downhillfaller 
Homer 
Taifun 
Firefighter 
Evel Knievel 
Marc (unter Vorbehalt) 
1Tintin 
Tom de la Zett 
Jenfa 
Lakekeman 
Lucky Luke 
Barbie SHG 
Matzinski (hoffentlich dann mit dem Schluchtenrad) 
McNim 
Janisj 
Darkwing Duck 
Blumully 
Jimmy


----------



## eisenmann1 (11. Juni 2009)

Hi Hannover MTBler,
weis jemand von euch wo man sich in Hannover ein MTB fürs WE ausleihen kann?


----------



## marcx (11. Juni 2009)

Teilnehmerliste DK4:


H/WF Honk
Schappi
Hoerman
Taxi
Samy
Paul
Scotty
Exto
Stefan 64
Hitzi
Saiklist
Roudy
Downhillfaller
Homer
Taifun
Firefighter
Evel Knievel
Marc
1Tintin
Tom de la Zett
Jenfa
Lakekeman
Lucky Luke
Barbie SHG
Matzinski (hoffentlich dann mit dem Schluchtenrad)
McNim
Janisj
Darkwing Duck
Blumully
Jimmy

Habe mal mein "unter Vorbehalt" gestrichen


----------



## matzinski (11. Juni 2009)

H/WF Honk
Schappi
Hoerman
Taxi
Samy
Paul
Scotty
Exto
Stefan 64
Hitzi
Saiklist
Roudy
Downhillfaller
Homer
Taifun
Firefighter
Evel Knievel
Marc
1Tintin
Tom de la Zett
Jenfa
Lakekeman
Lucky Luke
Barbie SHG
Matzinski (auf jeden Fall mit dem Schluchtenrad) 
McNim
Janisj
Darkwing Duck
Blumully
Jimmy


----------



## matzinski (12. Juni 2009)

eisenmann1 schrieb:


> Hi Hannover MTBler,
> weis jemand von euch wo man sich in Hannover ein MTB fürs WE ausleihen kann?


Kannst versuchen bei ATB-Sport ein Testbike zu leihen. Meins kannst du nicht haben


----------



## matzinski (12. Juni 2009)

ok, ok, ... das wird teuer. Hab's gerade gesehen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. Juni 2009)

eisenmann1 schrieb:


> Hi Hannover MTBler,
> weis jemand von euch wo man sich in Hannover ein MTB fürs WE ausleihen kann?


 
...sowas gab es früher mal. Aktuell ist mir nix bekannt...



firefighter76 schrieb:


> ...
> So mal was anderes, was geht den am We so im Deister? Vorzugsweise Sonntag...


Ich bin Sonntag definitiv raus. = Hochzeitstag
Wie schnell doch so ein Jahr vergeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Juni 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich bin Sonntag definitiv raus. = Hochzeitstag
> Wie schnell doch so ein Jahr vergeht.



musstest du schon erinnert werden, oder hattest du den termin noch intus ?

bin für´s we auch raus. samstag willingen und sonntag familie.


----------



## matzinski (12. Juni 2009)

bin Sa in Winterberg, vieleicht sieht man sich auf der Autobahn


----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. Juni 2009)

Ich will sonntag in den deister. Wann und wo?


----------



## afausl (12. Juni 2009)

Da ich Sonntag ausnahmsweise Ausgang habe würde ich mich gern mal wieder anschließen. Wann und wo wäre mir egal, Hauptsache Sonntag und Deister.


----------



## schappi (12. Juni 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich will sonntag in den deister. Wann und wo?



Ich würde Sonntag auch gerne wieder in den Westdeister.
Sonntag 17:00 Uhr BBW?


----------



## firefighter76 (12. Juni 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich will sonntag in den deister. Wann und wo?



gut frage vormittags so um 10 bei dir also bbw will den regenartionstrail mal sehen


----------



## firefighter76 (12. Juni 2009)

mist schappi war schneller aber warum so spät


----------



## schappi (12. Juni 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> mist schappi war schneller aber warum so spät



1. Es ist hell bis 22:00 Uhr,
2. Dann ist der Sonntag nicht zerstückelt
3. Ich kann ausschlafen


----------



## schappi (12. Juni 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (12. Juni 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin Sonntag definitiv raus. = Hochzeitstag
> Wie schnell doch so ein Jahr vergeht.



Details, Details, 
Mann muss Prioritäten setzten.

Kannst du nächste Woche mit Hoerman und mir auf Morgenrunde gehen?
Immer um 7:45 Uhr am Kniggeschen Forsthaus?
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## firefighter76 (12. Juni 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> 1. Es ist hell bis 22:00 Uhr,
> 2. Dann ist der Sonntag nicht zerstückelt
> 3. Ich kann ausschlafen



zu1.u.2.k hast du recht
zu3.:in deiem alter braucht man(n) ja seinen schönheitsschlaf 
so und was sagen die anderen deisterbefahrer so zu schappis vorschlag


----------



## danieLQ (12. Juni 2009)

tag  ist am samstag also morgen jemand im deister unterwegs so gegen 10 o. 11 uhr? wird bestimmt ne schlammschlacht ... also wenn jmd lust hat -> wann und wo ich bin dabei ^^


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. Juni 2009)

danieLQ schrieb:


> tag  ist am samstag also morgen jemand im deister unterwegs so gegen 10 o. 11 uhr? wird bestimmt ne schlammschlacht ... also wenn jmd lust hat -> wann und wo ich bin dabei ^^



Da muss schon mehr passieren als das bischen Regen.
Ich erwarte die meisten Trails trocken.

Einige Hauptwege werden weich sein, aber was machts es sind mehr als 15 Grad


----------



## Phil81 (12. Juni 2009)

Als ich heute um 19:30 im Wald weg bin waren die Bedingungen schon fast wieder gut. Morgen dürfte es gut abgetrocknet sein.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. Juni 2009)

Ich würde lieber Sonntag morgens fahren. 10.00 ist ok, 11:00 wär besser .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danieLQ (13. Juni 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Da muss schon mehr passieren als das bischen Regen.
> Ich erwarte die meisten Trails trocken.
> 
> Einige Hauptwege werden weich sein, aber was machts es sind mehr als 15 Grad



d.h. das du morgen früh unterwegs bist ? ^^


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. Juni 2009)

Moin! 

ich möchte zwischen dem 26.6. und 28.6. mit dem Rad nach Neubrandenburg, Mecklenburg Vorpommern, fahren, um da Freunde zu besuchen. 
Die Strecke wird hauptsächlich aus Kojak-tauglichen Radwegen bestehen. 
Ungefähr geplant ist: Celle-Uelzen-Dannenberg (Elbe)- Ludwigslust- Plau am See- Waren (Müritz)- Neubrandenburg.
Wenn jemand ein Stück mitkommen möchte, einfach melden.

Johann


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. Juni 2009)

danieLQ schrieb:


> d.h. das du morgen früh unterwegs bist ? ^^



Ich habe es mal erfolgreich geschafft mich gegen senile Bettflucht zu wehren. Da ich am Waldrand wohne, brauche ich aus dem Fahrradkeller bis zum Trail nur 15 Minuten, würde also heute spontan entscheiden, falls meinen Lieben mir eine Lücke lassen.

Meine Muddy Marys sind da  aber leider "nur" in 3C


----------



## firefighter76 (13. Juni 2009)

ich war heut schon 
wo wart ihr den so vor ner h roudy bin bei euch vorbei da stand aber nur der audi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. Juni 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> ich war heut schon
> wo wart ihr den so vor ner h roudy bin bei euch vorbei da stand aber nur der audi



Der Sommer kommt und unser Balkon sieht noch nach Winter aus.
Also ab und Blumen kaufen.


----------



## firefighter76 (13. Juni 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Der Sommer kommt und unser Balkon sieht noch nach Winter aus.
> Also ab und Blumen kaufen.



dem stimme ich zu  was den das für nen lappen da sieht ja aus wie bei den hotten totten wenn man von der straße schaut  gut das der baum noch steht


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. Juni 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> dem stimme ich zu  was den das für nen lappen da sieht ja aus wie bei den hotten totten wenn man von der straße schaut  gut das der baum noch steht



Unter dem "Lappen" steht der Crosstrainer !
Der Baum ist Dienstag Abend nur noch Brennholz (gleich mal etwas Hausarbeit asl Einstimmung auf 8 Wochen Urlaub).

@Schappi: 7:45 Knigge geht erst in den Ferien, bis dahin wäre 8:15 besser.


----------



## Madeba (13. Juni 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...als Einstimmung auf 8 Wochen Urlaub...




...das Du Lehrer bist, ist mir neu...


----------



## Barbie SHG (13. Juni 2009)

Ich habe heute auch ne Runde im Westdeister gedreht.
Haben etliche "Stöckchen" auf RT und RegT vorgefunden und die meisten auch entfernt.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. Juni 2009)

Wir sind gerade wieder aus Willingen zurück. Mitgebracht habe ich nen sixsixone FF und RF Protektoren zum Hammerschäppchenpreis  außerdem noch nen kapitalen Sonnenbrand ,der mir beim Tragen der Beinprotektoren mehr Schmerzen bereitet, als ne ne Schürfwunde das jemals könnte  . Hoerman hat sich heute auch ein amtliches "Indians" Gesicht zugelegt.  
Die DH Action war wie immer erste Sahne (Bilder folgen). Daniel hat sich das deisterfreun.de Shirt mit Autogrammen von Gee Atherton, Nathan Rennie, Chris Kovaric, Kyle Strait u.a. verzieren lassen. 

Morgen starten wir um 11:00 vom BBW.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Juni 2009)

hallo jungs und jennfa 

kommem grad aus willingen vom wheels of speed zurück. 
die jungs haben´s echt drauf      puhh, der atherton fährt in einer eigenen liga.

haben dort h. kumlehn ( den betreiber vom bikepark merxhausen ) getroffen. habe ihn auf den downhill angesprochen , da in der ausschreibung fullface und brust-rückenprotektoren lt. bdr vorgeschrieben sind. 

*für merxhausen besteht fullface-und protektorenpflicht !!!
 
*(also, wer gerne dabei sein möchte, sollte (falls noch nicht vorhanden) die bikeshops mal abklappern und sich helm und protektoren zulegen )
schaden kann´s sowieso nicht.


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Juni 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> . Hoerman hat sich heute auch ein amtliches "Indians" Gesicht zugelegt.
> D



meine fresse  , die selbige brennt wie hölle  

selbst nen liter after sun hilft grad nicht  

und streifen und augenringe hab ich vom tragen der sonnenbrille auch. 
seh aus wie´nen streifenhörnchen. 

aber gelohnt hat´s sich trotzdem


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (13. Juni 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> meine fresse  , die selbige brennt wie hölle
> 
> selbst nen liter after sun hilft grad nicht
> 
> ...



Und DAS hast  du dir noch nie angesehen?
Wie gut das DHF dich wohl doch überredet hat!
War gestern da, nur mal schnell über die EXPO und ein 901 getestet + Freibier un Freiwurst bei TREK!
Das 901 war schon geil!
Jedes Jahr wieder Willingen!


----------



## Darkwing Duck (14. Juni 2009)

Steht denn auch der Plan 17h BBW noch?


----------



## Jennfa (14. Juni 2009)

Waren letztes Jahr auch in Willingen . Da muss ich nächstes Jahr dann auch mal wieder hin! 

Dann muss ich mir für Merxhausen wohl noch ne Protektorenjacke holen ...naja stand eh schon auf der Liste (hab eh keine Lust mir im Bikepark ne verschwitzte Männerjacke auszuleihen ), dann gibts halt keine neue Hose von Maloja .


----------



## Barbie SHG (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,
besteht bei Euch Interesse an einer Tagestour mit Start in den Bückebergen, von dort bis zum Idaturm, Klippenturm, Pachenburg.
Alle Trails werden natürlich mitgenommen.
Würden ca. 70 - 80 KM und 1400 HM werden.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Homer_Simplon (14. Juni 2009)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Steht denn auch der Plan 17h BBW noch?



evel, Blumully, firefighter und ich starten um 11.00, schappi wollte um 17.00. Mehr weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## Homer_Simplon (14. Juni 2009)

Ne Tour in den Bückebergen fände ich seeehhrrr schön.


----------



## Scott-y (14. Juni 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> besteht bei Euch Interesse an einer Tagestour mit Start in den Bückebergen, von dort bis zum Idaturm, Klippenturm, Pachenburg.
> Alle Trails werden natürlich mitgenommen.
> Würden ca. 70 - 80 KM und 1400 HM werden.
> ...



Wenn es nicht nächste Woche ist?

 Am Freitag hatte ich nen kapitalen Lagerschaden im HR. Kein Radhändler in der Nähe ,ergo 20 km mit Knallen und Knarksen weiter fahren zu meinem Händler neue XT-Nabe bestellen  und neue Speichen( die 1,8mm sind mir immer um die Ohren geflogen). Zum Glück stand der neue Radsatz zu Hause. Also ohne Verzögerung gehts weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (14. Juni 2009)

Hoerman Roudy,
wie sieht das morgen mit einer Runde Morgenbiken aus?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## firefighter76 (14. Juni 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> evel, Blumully, firefighter und ich starten um 11.00, schappi wollte um 17.00. Mehr weiß ich auch nicht



sorry das bett hat mich heut morgen nicht losgelassen  war wohl nen bischen spät gestern dann bis nächstes we


----------



## Madeba (14. Juni 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> ...
> besteht bei Euch Interesse an einer Tagestour mit Start in den Bückebergen...


Ja !


----------



## Madeba (14. Juni 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...für merxhausen besteht fullface-und protektorenpflicht !!!


ich hatte es auch schon gelesen - das tue ich mir nicht an, ich bin raus.


----------



## Epinephrin (14. Juni 2009)

Hm ... falls heute um 17 h noch gestartet wird ... Lust hätte ich schon aber da sind noch ein paar Contrafaktoren: war gestern auf der Piste, habe mit Heuschschupfen und Dermatitis zu kämpfen, Fully is nich fertig - müßte Hardtail präparieren.


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Juni 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> ich hatte es auch schon gelesen - das tue ich mir nicht an, ich bin raus.



soll ich dir was leihen , so kommst du aus der sache nicht raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (14. Juni 2009)

Epinephrin schrieb:


> Hm ... falls heute um 17 h noch gestartet wird ... Lust hätte ich schon aber da sind noch ein paar Contrafaktoren: war gestern auf der Piste, habe mit Heuschschupfen und Dermatitis zu kämpfen, Fully is nich fertig - müßte Hardtail präparieren.



Schade, das hatte ich nicht mehr gelesen 

Wie siehts im Laufe der Woche aus, hat schon jemand was geplant, wo ich mich anschließen könnte?


----------



## Madeba (15. Juni 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> soll ich dir was leihen , so kommst du aus der sache nicht raus


Fullface und Protektoren ziehe ich nur auf dem Motorrad an.

Irgendwie geht mir bei der Veranstaltung der Jedermann-Charakter verloren.  
Ich will biken und nicht Eishockey spielen. Es wird der Tag kommen, an dem bei CC-Rennen nur noch Fahrer in Wurstpellen und mit rasierten Beinen zugelassen werden...

Außerdem sind meine Ohrpuschel nicht Fullface-kompatibel !


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Juni 2009)

hier mal ein bericht aus einem anderen thread. 

wie ich finde, treffen die verfasser den nagel auf den kopf 

100 % zustimmung , aber lest selber :


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5961163&postcount=8



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5978900&postcount=43


----------



## Phil81 (15. Juni 2009)

Ups habe mir gestern 2 Rippen gebrochen und nen Riss im Lungenflügel zugezogen Sachen gibts 

Baue mir das 901 dann mal mit Kojaks auf 

Erstmal ne Woche zwangspause dann mal sehen. Scheiss Sport


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Juni 2009)

Oh man wie hast du das denn hinbekommen? Gute Besserung!


----------



## Jennfa (15. Juni 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Ups habe mir gestern 2 Rippen gebrochen und nen Riss im Lungenflügel zugezogen Sachen gibts
> 
> Baue mir das 901 dann mal mit Kojaks auf
> 
> Erstmal ne Woche zwangspause dann mal sehen. Scheiss Sport



Oh nein, nicht wirklich!!! Als wir dich nach Springe verabschiedet haben gings dir doch noch ganz gut, haste dich da unten noch lang gemacht? Siehste hab doch gesagt du sollst da nicht alleine runter ! Wärst du mal mit uns den Barbie runter! 

Gute und schnelle Besserung!!!

Grüße Jenna


----------



## heyho (15. Juni 2009)

@phil: son mist, gute besserung!
Wenn du 'nen Einfahrer fürs 901 brauchst, gibts hier sicherlich viele Freiwillige 

Gruß
Florian


----------



## exto (15. Juni 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hier mal ein bericht aus einem anderen thread.
> 
> wie ich finde, treffen die verfasser den nagel auf den kopf
> 
> ...



Besonders der zweite spricht mir absolut aus der Seele.

Ich bin übrigens letztens von zwei durchaus verwegen aussehenden Jugentlichen gerügt worden. Weil ich eine Fußgängerampel in Lemgos verschlafener Innenstadt bei völliger Abwesenheit irgendwelcher Fahrzeuge bei rot überquert habe.

Wenn das mit der Kritiklosigkeit gegenüber offensichtlich unsinnigen Vorschriften und Gesetzen so weiter geht, muss nur mal wieder einer kommen, der die "richtigen" Gesetze und Vorschriften installiert :kotz:


----------



## schappi (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo Phil,
gute Besserung auch von mir!
Mit einer Woche Pause wirst du da nicht hinkommen!
Und im Sitzen schlafen ist auch nicht lustig.

Alles Gute!


----------



## MichiP (15. Juni 2009)

Moin,
misch mich einfach mal ein zum Thema illegaler Streckenbau. Das Problem wird sein das wenn man keinen Nenner findet sich Leute durchsetzen werden die den Bikesport eher als Übel sehen. So mit wird es dann irgendwann zu Sperrungen, 2 Meter Regeln oder sonstiges kommen. Spätestens wenn dann  die ersten Knöllchen verteilt werden (siehe Harz) und ein Deisterausflug 40 oder mehr kostet wird es meiner Meinung nach unlustig. Ich selber profitiere auch von den Trails und hab auch nix da gegen das dort Rampen gebaut werden die ich persönlich wegen Angsthabenvirus  nicht nutze. Noch schlimmer wird es wen irgendwelche Militanten Anti-Biker anfangen Trails und Sprünge so zu manipulieren das es wirklich Gefährlich wird.
Meiner Meinung nach muß eine Lösung gefunden werden mit denen alle Leben können ansonsten sehe ich auf lange Sicht schwarz.

ist aber nur meine bescheidene Meinung ohne Anspruch auf Richtigkeit

gruß

Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (15. Juni 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Ups habe mir gestern 2 Rippen gebrochen und nen Riss im Lungenflügel zugezogen Sachen gibts ...Erstmal ne Woche zwangspause dann mal sehen. Scheiss Sport


Oh nein, schon wieder einer . Mit einer Woche wirst Du aber nicht auskommen, hab nur ein Rippchen durch und fahre erst ab nächste Woche wieder (3 Wochen Pause).
Gute Besserung und Respekt vor Deinem Optimismus


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Juni 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Ups habe mir gestern 2 Rippen gebrochen und nen Riss im Lungenflügel zugezogen Sachen gibts
> Baue mir das 901 dann mal mit Kojaks auf
> Erstmal ne Woche zwangspause dann mal sehen. Scheiss Sport


 
Ach du Schei$$e 
Gute Genesung.


----------



## exto (15. Juni 2009)

MichiP schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach muß eine Lösung gefunden werden



Na ja, is das so?

Sieh's mal so:

Der Wald ist Natur. Die Natur bietet Lebensraum für alle möglichen Spezies (wie heißt denn da der Plural?): Rehe, Wanderer, Schweine (wilde), allerlei Gevögel, Förster, Hüttenwirte, Jäger, Bäume, Stöckchenleger,Blumen.... Lies mal in Darwin's Evolutiontheorie nach. Jeder Lebensraum wird, wenn er denn geeignet ist, von neuen Lebensformen (Biker gibts ja erst seit 20 Jahren) besiedelt und im Zuge dieser Besiedelung verändert. (Büffel findet Prairie - Prairie hat geiles Gras - Büffel frisst Gras - Büffel scheizzt ins Gras - Gras ist kurz, Boden gedüngt - andere Grassorte setzt sich durch - Büffel findet neue Sorte scheizze - hört auf in die Prairie zu kacken -...) Für die Spezies A wird im Zuge dieser Veränderung der beschriebene Lebensraum noch attraktiver. Sie vermehrt sich! Für die Spezies B schwindet hingegen die Attraktivität. Sie wandert ab, stirbt aus oder mutiert (z.B. zum Nordic-Walker )

Das ist der Lauf der Dinge. 

Der Wald gehört nicht uns! Aber auch (entgegen der Meinung der Waldeigentümer) niemandem anderen. Der Wald ist - mit gutem Grund - als öffentlicher Raum bezeichnet. Das Mittelalter ist vorbei und Eigentum ist NICHT gleichzusetzen mit Besitz!

Also: don't panic!

Genießt einfach den Wald, gebt anderen Waldbewohnern die Gelegenheit, positiv überrascht zu werden, wenn sie auf euch treffen, kennt eure Rechte (wichtig) und versucht im Umgang mit den wirklich wenigen wirklich ätzenden Vertretern der anderen Gruppen eine heitere Gelassenheit an den Tag zu legen.


----------



## schappi (15. Juni 2009)

MichiP schrieb:


> Moin,
> misch mich einfach mal ein zum Thema illegaler Streckenbau. Das Problem wird sein das wenn man keinen Nenner findet sich Leute durchsetzen werden die den Bikesport eher als Übel sehen. So mit wird es dann irgendwann zu Sperrungen, 2 Meter Regeln oder sonstiges kommen. Spätestens wenn dann  die ersten Knöllchen verteilt werden (siehe Harz) und ein Deisterausflug 40 oder mehr kostet wird es meiner Meinung nach unlustig. Ich selber profitiere auch von den Trails und hab auch nix da gegen das dort Rampen gebaut werden die ich persönlich wegen Angsthabenvirus  nicht nutze. Noch schlimmer wird es wen irgendwelche Militanten Anti-Biker anfangen Trails und Sprünge so zu manipulieren das es wirklich Gefährlich wird.
> Meiner Meinung nach muß eine Lösung gefunden werden mit denen alle Leben können ansonsten sehe ich auf lange Sicht schwarz.
> 
> ...


Michi,
es ist ja nicht so, daß wir Deisterfreun.de nur im Forum  dann wären wir nicht die Deisterfreunde.
Wir sind schon aktiv geworden.
Wir haben eine 30 Seiten Präsentation zum Thema biken im Deister und vorschläge für ein legeales Netzwerk von Singletrails gemacht.
Taxi und ich waren damit vor ein paar Wochen bei der Region Hannover und wir haben das vor 3 verschiedenen Abteilungen präsentiert.
Die Region wird das jetzt intern kommunizieren und dann zu einem Runden Tisch mit Bikern , Förstern und der Region einladen.
Zu dem Runden Tisch den wir im Januar initierten haben  ja nach anfänglicher Zusage die Förster kurz vorher alle abgesagt.

so der Ball ist mit einem sehr Konstruktiven Vorschlag jetzt auf Seiten der Politik und Verwaltung und die wollen ihn zu den Waldoffiziellen weiterspielen.
Schaun mer mal!

bis bald im wald
Schappi


----------



## schappi (15. Juni 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Na ja, is das so?
> Genießt einfach den Wald, gebt anderen Waldbewohnern die Gelegenheit, positiv überrascht zu werden, wenn sie auf euch treffen, kennt eure Rechte (wichtig) und versucht im Umgang mit den wirklich wenigen wirklich ätzenden Vertretern der anderen Gruppen eine heitere Gelassenheit an den Tag zu legen.



OOOHHHMMM!!!
Zum Thema informiert sein:
Jeder Biker sollte das Niedersächsische Waldgesetz kennen, oder noch besser im Rucksack haben:
darum hier herunterladen:
http://cdl.niedersachsen.de/blob/images/C8354368_L20.pdf
Insbesondere die §23 bis §30 sind besonderst wichtig


----------



## exto (15. Juni 2009)

Hat eigentlich jemand ne Laminiermaschine?

Vielleicht sollten wir für Samstag ein Paar Auszüge drucken und mitnehmen...


----------



## Devuse (15. Juni 2009)

das ist ja echt mal interesant.

irgendwer hatte mit letztens mal erzählt das ein öffentlicher weg schon dann als öffentlicher weg gilt wenn er über einen gewissen zeitraum regelmäßig benutzt wird. das würde dann ja heißen das man auf den trails im deister legal fahren dürfte.
aber wo steht das denn im waldgestz?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Juni 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> OOOHHHMMM!!!
> Zum Thema informiert sein:
> Jeder Biker sollte das Niedersächsische Waldgesetz kennen, oder noch besser im Rucksack haben:
> darum hier herunterladen:
> ...


 
Mal sehen, vielleicht kann man das als deisterfreun.de Begleitheft mit einigen anderen Texten (Trailrules) wetterfest laminieren und in Reklam-Heft-Format drucken (lassen).

Für mich wäre mal interessant, wie hoch das Konfliktpotential wirklich ist. So..rein statistisch.
Beispiel: Seit ca. 15 Jahre "juckele" (Zitat Exto) ich durch´n Deister.
Sicher jedes Jahr 2.000 Km mit einer [in Zahlen: 1] Auseinandersetzung und vielleicht fünf [5] unaufmerksamen Wanderern.
Wenn wir nur mal die Kilometer der hier oft schreibenden addieren würden - "nur würden",  ich will da nicht wirklich was draus machen, außer es hilft der Sache - kommen wir auf >150.000 Km/Jahr. Die zu 99% stressfrei bleiben.
Jetzt setzt euch ins Auto und versucht 150.000 stressfreie Kilometer zu fahren [Aufruf an Wanderer, Förster und Presseleute]

[Nicht vollständig ausformuliert und von allen Seiten nach allen Reglen beleuchtet]


----------



## schappi (15. Juni 2009)

Devuse schrieb:


> das ist ja echt mal interesant.
> 
> irgendwer hatte mit letztens mal erzählt das ein öffentlicher weg schon dann als öffentlicher weg gilt wenn er über einen gewissen zeitraum regelmäßig benutzt wird. das würde dann ja heißen das man auf den trails im deister legal fahren dürfte.
> aber wo steht das denn im waldgestz?



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!
Darum lerne dieses hier auswendig:
Niedersächsisches Waldgesetz
§ 25:
Fahren
(1) 1Das Fahren mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft und mit Krankenfahrstühlen mit Motorkraft ist auf
tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen gestattet. 2Tatsächlich öffentliche Wege sind private Straßen und Wege, die mit
Zustimmung oder Duldung der Grundeigentümerin, des Grundeigentümers oder der sonstigen berechtigten
Person tatsächlich für den öffentlichen Verkehr genutzt werden; dazu gehören Wanderwege, Radwege,
Fahrwege (Absatz 2 Satz 2), Reitwege und Freizeitwege (§ 37).
(2) 1Außerhalb von Fahrwegen ist das Fahren mit Kraftfahrzeugen sowie mit von Zugtieren gezogenen
Fuhrwerken oder Schlitten nicht gestattet. 2Fahrwege sind befestigte oder naturfeste Wirtschaftswege, die von
zweispurigen nicht geländegängigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjährig befahren werden können. 3Das Fahren mit den
in Satz 1 genannten Fahrzeugen auf Fahrwegen wird durch dieses Gesetz nicht geregelt

Das bedeutet nach Auslegung eines prominenten Rechtsanwaltes, das das befahren von Singletrails im Desiter legal ist. Das Anlegen jedoch ist nicht legal sondern eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, die mit einem Bußgeld belegt werden kann.
Den §25 muss jeder Biker im Wald im Rucksack haben!
Die Förster versuchen uns immer einzureden, daß Biken nur auf Fahrwegen gestattet ist, was nach dem Gesetz absolut nicht stimmt.
(ich glaube die haben das Gesetz alle selber nicht gelesen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Juni 2009)

ich denke, einfach allein schon deshalb , 
um den förstern, stöckchenlegern und allgemeinen konflikten etc. aus dem weg zu gehen , 

*dass wir mehr trails brauchen*


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Juni 2009)

Devuse schrieb:


> ...irgendwer hatte mit letztens mal erzählt das ein öffentlicher weg schon dann als öffentlicher weg gilt wenn er über einen gewissen zeitraum regelmäßig benutzt wird. das würde dann ja heißen das man auf den trails im deister legal fahren dürfte....


 
Da muß ich an die Diskussion der letzten Wochen zu Thema: "GPS-Tracks" geheim halten oder veröffentlichen denken.


----------



## exto (15. Juni 2009)

Devuse schrieb:


> das ist ja echt mal interesant.
> 
> irgendwer hatte mit letztens mal erzählt das ein öffentlicher weg schon dann als öffentlicher weg gilt wenn er über einen gewissen zeitraum regelmäßig benutzt wird. das würde dann ja heißen das man auf den trails im deister legal fahren dürfte.
> aber wo steht das denn im waldgestz?



Dabei geht es um "tatsächlich öffentliche Wege". Die genaue Definition ist - wie so oft - Auslegungssache.

Für mich ist ein Weg ein Weg, wenn er als Weg zu erkennen ist, sich also optisch und von der Beschaffenheit her von seiner Umgebung unterscheidet. Wenn er nicht in irgendeiner Form als "verboten" gekennzeichnet ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass er tatsächlich öffentlich ist. Woher sollte ich auch wissen, dass dem nicht so ist. Sollte der Eigentümer etwas gegen das Betreten einzuwenden haben, muss er mir das in geeigneter Form mitteilen.

Ein Foto, in einer der örtlichen Käseblätter, auf dem ein übergewichtiger Mensch dackeläugig in die Weltgeschichte linst reicht da nicht aus...


----------



## Madeba (15. Juni 2009)

...alle Jahre wieder... tralalalala


und der prominente Rechtsanwalt ist eindeutig befangen !


----------



## _Sync_ (15. Juni 2009)

Ich hab einen Laminator, ich könnte den Kram auch professionell drucken lassen, komm eben nur auf die Auflage und auf die Seitenzahl an... 

Kenn den Druckmensch aber, da sollte also was gehen.


----------



## exto (15. Juni 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Die zu 99% stressfrei bleiben.
> Jetzt setzt euch ins Auto und versucht 150.000 stressfreie Kilometer zu fahren [Aufruf an Wanderer, Förster und Presseleute]



Dann lasst uns mal keine neue Sau duchs Dorf treiben...

Hach, ich springe aber auch immer wieder drauf an 

Ach übrigens: Ich freu mich schon auf Samstag  Wie wird denn das Wetter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Juni 2009)

exto schrieb:


> ...Ach übrigens: Ich freu mich schon auf Samstag  Wie wird denn das Wetter?


 
Ab Mittwoch trocken >20°C


----------



## 1Tintin (15. Juni 2009)

Au Backe,
geht diese Paragraphenphilosophie schon wieder los?
dann brauche ich wieder einen Monat hier nicht lesen,
oder wir schreiben einfach siehe Gerangel von ...bis....

Sind gestern den Raketentrail gerockt ohne Airtime.


----------



## schappi (15. Juni 2009)

Themenwechsel:
DK4
am Samstag Start an der BH Wetter: Trocken, wechselnd wolkig, 20C.
Laune: Bestens.
Mittagsrast am NT
hier schon mal das Streckenprofil.



Die genaue Strecke kommt erst Freitag Nachmittag wg Stöckchenleger.
Nur so viel: es wird für jeden etwas dabei sein nette flowige Trails, schöne Landschaften und knackige Anstiege.
Gruß
Schappi
Leute bringt gute Laune was zu Trinken und nen Pausenbrot mit:


----------



## MichiP (15. Juni 2009)

Hi,
ich habe das ganze Thema auch nur am Rande mitbekommen. Ich kenne jetzt die Eigentumsverhältnisse vom Deister nicht und will auch nicht zu weit in die Materie eindringen. Aber Wegsperrungen sind ja ein allgemeines Problem das nicht nur den Deister betrifft. Gesetze werden zu Ungunsten der Biker geändert, geduldete Trails werden auf einmal gesperrt und und und. Wenn Gespräche geführt werden/wurden ist das bestimmt der richtige Ansatz (meiner Meinung nach) und so lange genieße ich den Deister. Danke für die ganzen Informationen

gruß

Michi


----------



## schappi (15. Juni 2009)

auf der teilnehmerliste des DK4 ist gerade ein Platz freigeworden.
Kannst am Samstag den Deister genießen, den ganzen Tag lang!

Teilnehmerliste DK4:

H
/WF Honk 
Schappi 
Hoerman 
Taxi 
Samy (hoffentlich mit dem neuenSchluchtenrad Drehmoment )
Paul 
Scotty 
Exto (mit dem Singelspeeder)
Stefan 64 
Hitzi 
Roudy 
Downhillfaller 
Homer 
Taifun 
Firefighter 
Evel Knievel 
Marc 
1Tintin 
Tom de la Zett 
Jenfa 
Lakekeman 
Lucky Luke 
Barbie SHG 
Matzinski (dann mit dem Schluchtenrad) 
McNim 
Janisj 
Darkwing Duck 
Blumully 
Jimmy


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Juni 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> [*]Samy (hoffentlich mit dem neuenSchluchtenrad Drehmoment )



Ja und wenn nicht nehm ich einfach ein 901. Hab gehört es gibt da eins, das grade sowieso nicht gefahren werden kann.


----------



## _Sync_ (15. Juni 2009)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt würde ich auch am DK4 teilnehmen!


----------



## MichiP (15. Juni 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> auf der teilnehmerliste des DK4 ist gerade ein Platz freigeworden.
> Kannst am Samstag den Deister genießen, den ganzen Tag lang!
> 
> 
> [/LIST]



Danke,

spiele aber Samstag schon ein Fun-Softballturnier.

gruß

Michi


----------



## Phil81 (15. Juni 2009)

Kannst dir das 301 Pumpen Knackt aber. Musst nur Bremsen mitbringen. Das 901 wird von mir entjungfert solange Hängt es als Gemälde an der Wand. Das nenn ich mal Kunst zum anfassen. 

Der Lungenheini meinte vorhin das alles halb so wild sei. Am Freitag macht der eine Kontrollaufnahme. Solange soll ich Anstrengungen vermeiden.

Die eine Rippe ist ein alter Bruch gewesen der mir nicht aufgefallen war oder als Prellung eingestuft worden ist. Vermuttlich aus Finale Ligure.

Und der zweite neue Bruch ist zum Glück nicht ganz durch. Da die Rippen selber nicht schmerzen bin ich sehr zuversichtlich. 

Naja wird mal wieder verstärkt Rennrad gefahren wenn die Freigabe am Freitag erteilt werden sollte.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank für das Angebot! Hoffentlich muss ich nicht drauf zurückkommen. Ich meld mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (15. Juni 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> ...alle Jahre wieder... tralalalala
> 
> 
> und der prominente Rechtsanwalt ist eindeutig befangen !



Schlechtwetter-Sommerloch-immer das Gleiche Thema-labarababa


----------



## taifun (15. Juni 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Naja wird mal wieder verstärkt Rennrad gefahren wenn die Freigabe am Freitag erteilt werden sollte.



Erst mal Gute Besserung.....aber an das RR fahren solltest noch weniger denken.Da hast gebückte Haltung und bekommt den Rippen gar nicht so gut.

also mach mal Pause,auch wenns schwer fällt..


----------



## exto (15. Juni 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Nur so viel: es wird für jeden etwas dabei sein nette flowige Trails, schöne Landschaften und *knackige Anstiege*.



... knackige Anstiege...

Ich hoffe, ihr habt ein Sauerstoffzelt dabei.

Startzeit? 10:00 Uhr?

Ich wollte mit der Bahn kommen. Jimmy, kommst du mit? Was ist mit den Schaumburgern? auch mal umweltfreundlich anreisen?


----------



## schappi (15. Juni 2009)

exto schrieb:


> ... knackige Anstiege...
> 
> Ich hoffe, ihr habt ein Sauerstoffzelt dabei.
> 
> ...



Auf Einzelschicksale kann keine Rücksicht genommen werden!
Startzeit 10:00 Uhr


----------



## schappi (15. Juni 2009)

Teilnehmerliste DK4:


H/WF Honk 
Schappi 
Hoerman 
Taxi 
Samy (hoffentlich mit dem neuenSchluchtenrad Drehmoment ) 
Paul 
Scotty 
Exto (mit dem Singelspeeder) 
Stefan 64 
Hitzi 
Roudy 
Downhillfaller 
Homer 
Taifun 
Firefighter 
Evel Knievel 
Marc 
1Tintin 
Tom de la Zett 
Jenfa 
Lakekeman 
Lucky Luke 
Barbie SHG 
Matzinski (dann mit dem Schluchtenrad) 
McNim 
Janisj 
Darkwing Duck 
Blumully 
Jimmy
Sync


----------



## McNim (15. Juni 2009)

...Jungs, gehts noch?

Wie kann man(n) übers Wochenende ganze vier Seiten voll tippen? 

Auch wenn ich eine Family Überdröhnung habe, habe ich mir doch einen Sonnenbrand geholt! Hier war das Wetter doch auch super!

Marius

P.S.: auch wenn ich nicht fit bin, freue ich mich schon mächtig auf den DK (wir fahren ja am Samstag). Hoffe der Reg.Trail ist dabei, muss ich kennenlernen.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (15. Juni 2009)

McNim schrieb:


> Hoffe der Reg.Trail ist dabei, muss ich kennenlernen.



Es tut gut zu Wissen, dass es noch Leute gibt, die beim biken noch den guten alten flow zu schätzen wissen und nicht ständig auf der Suche nach noch steileren, steinigeren und materialmordenderen Strecken sind. Die lange Liste der Verletzten gibt mir sicher recht. Auf diesem Wege nochmal gute Besserung an phil. Vielleicht gibt der DK dem einen oder anderen ja mal die Gelegenheit zurück zum Freizeitspaß mountainbiken zu finden anstatt immer wieder nach neuen Herrausforderungen zu suchen. Es vergeht ja kaum ein Wochenende ohne böse Abflüge, Rahmen- und Knochenbrüche. Es ist schon so mancher Freerider vom Himmel gefallen, ich will nicht, das einer irgentwann nicht mehr aufsteht.


----------



## Downhillfaller (15. Juni 2009)

und warum hast du dir in Willingen eine Ritterrüstung zugelegt 

Meinst Du das schützt dich vor Übermut


----------



## McNim (15. Juni 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Es tut gut zu Wissen, dass es noch Leute gibt, die beim biken noch den guten alten flow zu schätzen wissen und nicht ständig auf der Suche nach noch steileren, steinigeren und materialmordenderen Strecken sind. Die lange Liste der Verletzten gibt mir sicher recht. Auf diesem Wege nochmal gute Besserung an phil. Vielleicht gibt der DK dem einen oder anderen ja mal die Gelegenheit zurück zum Freizeitspaß mountainbiken zu finden anstatt immer wieder nach neuen Herrausforderungen zu suchen. Es vergeht ja kaum ein Wochenende ohne böse Abflüge, Rahmen- und Knochenbrüche. Es ist schon so mancher Freerider vom Himmel gefallen, ich will nicht, das einer irgentwann nicht mehr aufsteht.


 
...ich würde am liebsten nur Flow pur fahren. Aber bis jetzt habe ich das im Deister leider noch nicht gefunden. Mein Taum ist es, mal in einem richtigen Gebirge mal 1-2 Stunden Flow-Downhill am Stück zu fahren und wenn da noch Natur und Aussicht passt, dann kann ich dannch glücklich sterben.

Leider verbinde ich den Deister bis jetzt mit vielen Wurzeln und Co., wenn man nicht grade ein breiten Touristen Weg langweilig dahin fährt.

Marius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (15. Juni 2009)

Fahren, fahren, fahren, dann wird irgendwann fast jeder Trail flowig ...war bei mir bisher im Deister auf jeden Fall so! Man wächst doch nur an neuen Herausforderungen. Das Erlernte ist übrigens auch auf andere Trails und Locations anwendbar!

Grüße Jenna (die den Deister richtig flowig findet )


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Juni 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Es tut gut zu Wissen, dass es noch Leute gibt, die beim biken noch den guten alten flow zu schÃ¤tzen wissen und nicht stÃ¤ndig auf der Suche nach noch steileren, steinigeren und materialmordenderen Strecken sind. Die lange Liste der Verletzten gibt mir sicher recht. Auf diesem Wege nochmal gute Besserung an phil. Vielleicht gibt der DK dem einen oder anderen ja mal die Gelegenheit zurÃ¼ck zum FreizeitspaÃ mountainbiken zu finden anstatt immer wieder nach neuen Herrausforderungen zu suchen. Es vergeht ja kaum ein Wochenende ohne bÃ¶se AbflÃ¼ge, Rahmen- und KnochenbrÃ¼che. Es ist schon so mancher Freerider vom Himmel gefallen, ich will nicht, das einer irgentwann nicht mehr aufsteht.




wikipedia sagt : 
"
* Psychologische Definition  [Bearbeiten]*

 Der Psychologe Mihaly Csikszentmihalyi definiert den Flow wie folgt:


Wir sind der AktivitÃ¤t gewachsen.
Wir sind fÃ¤hig, uns auf unser Tun zu konzentrieren.
Die AktivitÃ¤t hat deutliche Ziele.
Die AktivitÃ¤t hat unmittelbare RÃ¼ckmeldung.
Wir haben das GefÃ¼hl von Kontrolle Ã¼ber unsere AktivitÃ¤t.
Unsere Sorgen um uns selbst verschwinden.
Unser GefÃ¼hl fÃ¼r ZeitablÃ¤ufe ist verÃ¤ndert.
Die TÃ¤tigkeit hat ihre Zielsetzung bei sich selbst (sie ist autotelisch)
 Nicht alle Bestandteile mÃ¼ssen gemeinsam vorhanden sein.
 Und grundsÃ¤tzlich wird verstanden: Flow ist etwas anderes als âfunâ oder âkickâ - also nicht nur eine kurzzeitige, aufgeputschte Erregung, es scheint mehr zu sein, vielleicht in diesem Sinne auch wertvoller.
 Flow kann als Zustand beschrieben werden, in dem Aufmerksamkeit, Motivation und die Umgebung in einer Art produktiven Harmonie zusammentreffen.

* Eine TÃ¤tigkeit im Flow erleben  [Bearbeiten]*

 Um sich bei einer Aufgabe[4][5]. in den Zustand des Flows zu versetzen, braucht einem nur die TÃ¤tigkeit gefallen, und die Anforderung so hoch sein, dass sie die volle Konzentration erfordert. Sie darf jedoch nicht so hoch sein, dass man Ã¼berfordert ist, denn dann ist die "MÃ¼helosigkeit" nicht mehr gegeben. Das Flow-Erlebnis wird durch diese beiden Faktoren Mindestanforderung und Anforderungsgrenze (in der Grafik als Linien) beschrÃ¤nkt.
 Durch das Eintreten in eine solche Phase entsteht eine Selbstvergessenheit, da die Aufgabe ganze Aufmerksamkeit erfordert. Alle BewegungsablÃ¤ufe werden in harmonischer Einheit durch KÃ¶rper und Geist mÃ¼helos erledigt.
*Flow ist ein Zustand, und keine Technik!*
 FÃ¼r das Erleben des Flowzustandes mÃ¼ssen StÃ¶relemente, die ablenken, beseitigt sein.
 Der Flowzustand kann auch gemeinsam in einer Gruppe erlebt werden, dafÃ¼r muss die Gruppe von stÃ¶renden Elementen befreit sein.
 Flow kann von jedem erlebt werden, das Erreichen bedarf keiner besonderen Techniken, es ist an keine bestimmte TÃ¤tigkeit gebunden.[6]
" zitatende


soviel zum thema flow 

jeder definiert daher den"flow" anders. 
das ist auch das gute an unserem sport. 
und steinige, steile und materialmordende strecken erweitern nur deine eigenen koordinativen, technischen fÃ¤higkeiten, wenn du denn bereit bist, sich darauf einzulassen. 

keiner wird lachen, wenn man an fÃ¼r sich selbst definierten zu schwierigen stellen absteigt und schiebt. 

einen kick holt man sich bei einem schwierigen teilstÃ¼ck ode sprung, 
der flow ist aber das ganze. der uphill, die naturverbundenheit, der downhill usw. 

der kick und auch der flow werden daher von jedem anders interpretiert.

verletzungen, auf die du in deinem post anspielst, passieren auch auf normalen touren, wenn du unkonzentriert bist. 
die verletzungen in der letzten zeit sind die resultate der suche nach dem eigenen kick, der versuch seine eigenen grenzen auszuloten oder zu erweitern oder einfach pech oder eigene fahrfehler. 

daraus jetzt den schluss zu ziehen fÃ¼r alle biker den spaÃ zu begrenzen und zu reglementieren finde ich nicht gut. 

deine hoffnung , das die verletzungsserie aufhÃ¶ren soll, unterschreibe ich allerdings sofort. 

nur ist es in fast allen fÃ¤llen eigene Ã¼berschÃ¤tzung , ein fahrfehler oder einfach nur pech gewesen . 

jeder muss bei seiner sportlichen aktivitÃ¤t fÃ¼r sich selber herausfinden, wie weit er /sie selber gehen kann und will. 
das beim annÃ¤hern an seine eigenen technischen / konditionellen oder selbstgesteckten grenzen diese ein paar mal Ã¼berschritten werden, 
liegt in der natur der sache. 

das eine mal geht es gut, beim anderen male halt leider nicht. 

da wir uns alle in den letzten jahren beim gemeinsamen biken weiter entwickelt haben, neue hÃ¶herwertige bikes mit mehr federweg und dadurch rein subjektiv mehr sicherheitsreserven gekauft haben, liegt es allein schon daran, und dadurch das wir die trails besser kennen , das die  eigenen grenzen ein wenig nach "oben" verschoben wurden. 
das wiederum bedeutet mehr geschwindigkeit , die dann bei fahrfehlern zu verletzungen fÃ¼hren kann, die bei langsameren fahren vielleicht nicht passiert wÃ¤ren.

aber das ist es doch, was jeden sport ausmacht. 
nicht umsonst heiÃt es: Ã¼bung macht dem meister. 

der eine wird technisch versierter und wagt sich an schwierigere stellen ran,
der andere wird schneller durch regelmÃ¤Ãiges training ,
wiederrum ein anderer entdeckt eigene neue fÃ¤higkeiten oder 
bekommt durch das regelmÃ¤Ãige biken ein besseres kÃ¶rper- oder auch lebensgefÃ¼hl.

der eigene selbsterhaltungstrieb sollte natÃ¼rlich immer vorhanden sein , und nicht auf der suche nach dem gewissen "kick" ausgeblendet werden. 

aber da habe ich bei unserer truppe keine sorge. 
nicht umsonst freut sich der fachhandel Ã¼ber  umsatzzuwÃ¤chse im fullface - und protektorenbereich. 
dies zeigt mir eindeutig, das wir alle wissen was wir tun. 
das unsere gemeinsame freizeitbeschÃ¤ftigung ein gewisses risiko beinhaltet, darÃ¼ber sollte sich jeder im klaren sein.

jeder unfall ist ein unfall zuviel ! 

daraus resultierend jetzt aber unseren sport neu zu definieren finde ich nicht gut. 
die unfÃ¤lle kÃ¶nnen auch auf waldwegen passieren, wenn man mit 50 km/h oder mehr unterwegs ist. 
dann allerdings weitaus heftiger als die bisherigen, gottseidank recht glimpflich verlaufenden. 

in diesem sinne allen verletzten baldige 100% genesung, und den andern eine hoffentlich unfallfreie zeit bei unserem sehr geilem gemeinsamen hobby. 

ich freue mich auf den deisterkreisel

bis dahin 

hoerman


----------



## Hitzi (15. Juni 2009)

Freue mich auf den DK......


Nach den abzusehenden 3 Stunden Nachtruhe wird es bestimmt nett


----------



## Madeba (16. Juni 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wikipedia sagt : .....blablabla...
> 
> hoerman sagt:
> .
> ...



was hast Du gestern genommen ??


----------



## Phil81 (16. Juni 2009)

Unfälle gehören nun mal leider zu diesem Sport dazu. 

Bei den neuen Trails mit den Steinen ist es nun mal so das wenn man blöd fällt (was bei mir definitiv so war) es auch mal weh tun kann. Solange man sich diesem Risikos aber bewußt ist habe ich auch kein Problem damit. Ich für meinen Teil werde vieleicht nicht sofort aber doch recht bald an diesen Stellen weiter üben. 

Für mich haben die Dinger definitiv flow.  Man kann aber Flow auch nicht definieren da diesen Zustand jeder für sich selber finden muss. Das Gefühl über eine schwierige passage drüber hinweg gerollt zu sein hält bei mir auch wesentlich länger an als es jeder drop, Sprung oder Ballerabfahrt tun wird.

Das ist ja auch genau das was viele nicht verstehen wollen das dieser Sport einfach viel zu breit gefächert ist. Trotzdem halte ich von diesen ganzen Schubladen CC, Freeride usw. nicht viel.

Und solange alle Gruppen untereinander noch nicht verstanden haben das es sich dabei immer noch um Rad fahren handelt egal ob in Ritterrüstung oder Wurstpelle, braucht man meiner Meinung nach auch nicht erwarten das irgendwelche Waldmenschen das verstehen oder respektieren. Denn das tun wir ja leider nicht mal untereinader.

In diesem Sinne jeder wie er es für richtig hält hauptsache 2 Räder drehen sich


----------



## blumully (16. Juni 2009)

Ich kann mich Hoermanns Meinung nur anschließen. Klasse formuliert!

Toll ist bei unserer Truppe, dass der Gruppenzwang, unbedingt eine Passage schaffen zu müssen, nicht sehr groß ist. Ich kenne es von früher auch ganz anders - mag auch am Alter liegen. 
Die Devise: No Risk, no Fun führte in meiner Vergangenheit dazu, dass keine Saison ohne Verletzungen ablief - und das bei allen aus der Clique. Bei mir hört es auf Spaß zu machen, wenn es zu Knochenbrücken kommt. Kleinere Verletzungen gehören einfach dazu.

In den letzten Jahren ist das Material schon viel besser geworden. Die meisten fahren dementsprechend. Will man mehr, wird das Rad ein bisschen umgebaut. Jeder so, wie er mag!!! 

Ich selbst habe die Zeit des sinnlosen Materialschrottens einigermaßen gut überstanden (hat aber auch Spaß gemacht) und bin zur Zeit froh, überhaupt fahren zu können. Daher auch der Umstieg auf das jetztige Tourenfully.
Vielleicht habe ich auch nicht so viele Schoner an, damit ich nich gleich wieder alles ausprobiere. Mein Ziel für diese Saison: endlich mal ohne ernste Verletzungen durchs Jahr zu kommen und zu wissen, dass ich nächste Saison auch noch fahren kann.

In dem Sinne spätestens bis Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNim (16. Juni 2009)

@ Hoermann,

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum langsten Thread des Jahres

...ich stimme dir voll zu, aber auch nur weil meine Definition dabei ist:

"Für das Erleben des Flowzustandes müssen Störelemente, die ablenken, beseitigt sein."



Marius

...ich liebe unser A L L E R gemeinsames Hobby


----------



## matzinski (16. Juni 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne jeder wie er es für richtig hält hauptsache 2 Räder drehen sich


...manchmal reicht auch ein Rad.  Ich wünsch' dir eine schnelle Genesung.


----------



## toschi (16. Juni 2009)

Mal so zu den Verletzungen, ich bike seit 1988 --> einmal Rippenbruch, einmal Schulterprellung, ich finde das ist ein recht geringe, vernachlässigbare Verletzungsquote.
Bei anderen Bikern sieht das im allgemeinen ähnlich aus behaupte ich mal, also kein Grund irgend etwas zu ändern.
Das sich die Verletzungen der mir bekannten Biker/innen jetzt auf dieses Frühjahr konzentrieren halte ich für einen Zufall und nicht für erhöhtes Risiko oder Selbstüberschätzung.

Ich glaube z.B. das Fussball eine viel höhere Verletzungsquote birgt, jedenfalls in meinem Umfeld, oder weis jemand wie das Verhältnis Biker zu Fussballer in den Unfallaufnahmen deutscher Krankenhäuser ist?

Ich mach einfach weiter wie bisher und gut is.


----------



## exto (16. Juni 2009)

Jetzt weiß ich auch wieder, warum ich diese Truppe so geil finde 

Homer hat schon auch recht. Wir sollten ein bnisschen darauf achten, dass nicht eine "höher,schneller, weiter - Manie" Einzug hält. Ich selbst als zurückhaltender, sicherheitsorientierter Fahrer würde das sehr begrüßen.  Wenn uns der Hoerminator zu waghalsig wird, nehmen wir ihm einfach Federgabel, Scheibenbremsen und Gangschaltung weg. Dann ist die Gefahr der Unterforderung gebannt und jeder Bordstein gewinnt Flow-Potenzial...

Gegen "Ritterrüstung ist eigentlich nix einzuwenden. Ich finde, in nem Alter, wo nich mehr alles so schnell wieder anwächst, kann das auch auf Enduro-Touren nicht schaden. Ich werd das nächsten Montag und Dienstag mal ausgiebig testen 

Hoerman: Danke für die ausgiebige Begriffsklärung  Der Autor hat da ganze Arbeit geleistet. Da bekommt man schon beim lesen tierisch Lust auf dem nächsten Flow.

Um mal Toschi's Gedanken aufzugreifen: Ich denke auch, dass die im Moment "gefühlte" Häufung von Crash-Ereignissen eher ein statistisches Problem mit ner untypischen Häufung ist. Vielleicht kann sich unser Statistik Guru R. aus B. da ja mal aufklärend betätigen. Außerdem hat man sich früher allein und leise auf die Fresse gelegt und außer Bambi und Willi Wildsau hat's keiner mitbekommen. Heute werden wir alle, wenn nicht live, dann zumindest im Internet mit den Missgeschicken unserer Kollegen konfrontiert.

Also: Ride on and get the Flow!!!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. Juni 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> und warum hast du dir in Willingen eine Ritterrüstung zugelegt
> 
> Meinst Du das schützt dich vor Übermut



die Schoner hab ich wegen der Brombeeren und den FF gegen dicke Hummeln gekauft 

Wie man weiß passieren die meisten Unfälle auf vermeintlich sicheren, weil schon tausendmal gefahrenen Trails. Deshalb kann auch ohne erhöhte Risikobereitschaft ein bisschen mehr Schutz nix schaden. 
Ich bin auch sehr dafür, daß  sich jemand fahrtechnisch weiterentwickeln will. Nur die Häufung der Crashereignisse, die man, in Ermangelung eines freeridenden Freundeskreises, sonst gar nicht mitbekommen hat, gibt mir zu denken. Ihc finde es auch toll, das sich in unserer Truppe jeder nach seinem Bauchgefühl auf ein Risiko einlassen kann, oder eben nicht, ohne Gruppenzwang.   Ich bin zwar nicht eure Mutti, aber fahrt trotzdem vorsichtig


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (16. Juni 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Teilnehmerliste DK4:
> 
> 
> H/WF Honk
> ...



Tja, leider muss ich absagen
Keine Verletzung, sondern meine Arbeit haut mich wieder aus.
Seit heute gleich 2 x 12 Stunden Dienst angeordnet 
Euch viel Spass......
Gruss L-L-03


----------



## schappi (16. Juni 2009)

Teilnehmerliste DK4:


H/WF Honk 
Schappi 
Hoerman 
Taxi 
Samy (hoffentlich mit dem neuenSchluchtenrad Drehmoment ) 
Paul 
Scotty 
Exto (mit dem Singelspeeder) 
Stefan 64 
Hitzi 
Roudy 
Downhillfaller 
Homer 
Taifun 
Firefighter 
Evel Knievel 
Marc 
Tom de la Zett 
Jenfa 
Lakekeman 
Barbie SHG 
Matzinski (dann mit dem Schluchtenrad) 
McNim 
Janisj 
Darkwing Duck 
Blumully 
Jimmy 
Sync


----------



## blumully (16. Juni 2009)

Ich sammel schon all meine Kräfte zusammen um am Samstag auch voll durchhalten zu können.
Das wird die längste Tour werden, die ich jemals gemacht habe.

Wenn mir jemand vor zwei Jahren gesagt hätte, dass ich freiwillig solche Touren fahre, hätte ich denjenigen für bekloppt erklärt.
Aber so ändert sich eben der Geschmack, die Gewohnheiten und der Fahrstil im Laufe eines jeden Bikerlebens.

Mal ganz nebenbei bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einem guten Bikecomputer mit Höhen- und Pulsmesser. Auch wenn in diesem Forum schon viele Beiträge und Meinungen gefunden habe, würde mich die Meinung der örtlichen Deisterbiker interessieren.

Zur Auswahl stehen bei mir im Moment:
a - VDO Z3
b - Ciclosport HAC 5
c - Polar RS800CX Bike

Ich würde den Geschwindigkeitssensor am Bike gerne am Hinterrad montieren und den Tache am liebsten nicht am Lenker sonder am Handgelenk tragen (Funktioniert das überhaupt?)

Kann mir jemand den entscheidenen Tipp geben, damit ich weiss welchen Tacho ich kaufen oder welchen ich nicht kaufen soll. 
Welcher Tacho funktioniert wirklich zuverlässig?
Welcher ist am übersichtlichsten und am Bedienerfreundlichsten?


----------



## Hitzi (16. Juni 2009)

Pulsmesser braucht keine Mensch........


Kriegste keine Luft mehr.... biste zu schnell.....also langsamer fahren 

Am Berg gelten andere Gesetze als mit der Rennmaschine inkl. Ultegra auf Malle bei Puls 140 - 160 

Bei dem ständigen Auf und Ab im Deister kannste die Pulsuhr auch gleich abhaken.....  ist nur unnötiges Gewicht.

Besser ist Temperaturanzeige der Luft. In Verbindung mit stark abfallenden HM könnte ein Gewitter im Anmarsch sein. Solche Dinge sind wichtiger zu wissen als die Pulsfrequenz beim Anstieg von 6 - 10 %


----------



## toschi (16. Juni 2009)

blumully schrieb:


> ...auf der Suche nach einem guten Bikecomputer mit Höhen- und Pulsmesser...Ich würde den Geschwindigkeitssensor am Bike gerne am Hinterrad montieren und den Tache am liebsten nicht am Lenker sonder am Handgelenk tragen (Funktioniert das überhaupt?...


Ich hätte noch nen HAC4 abzugeben, aber Dein Vorhaben wird nicht funktionieren, nach ca. 50cm Luftlinie ist die Funkübertragung futsch, mit abnehmender Batterieleistung verbessert sich das auch nicht wirklich.
Dafür kannst Du voll ins Trainingsprogramm einsteigen, das Ding ist mit allem ZipundZap, plus eben 

Leute am Freitag ist mein Rahmen dran bei ebay, ich hoffe Ihr habt alle schon zittrige Finger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (17. Juni 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> die Schoner hab ich wegen der Brombeeren und den FF gegen dicke Hummeln gekauft


 Ja,ja die Brmbeeren und Hummeln sind heut zu Tage auch härter im Nehmen.
 Ne alte Baumrinde hätte es auch getan und ist sogar biologisch abbaubar!!


----------



## blumully (17. Juni 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Pulsmesser braucht keine Mensch........



Der Pulsmesser ist primär auch nicht zum biken gedacht aber ich wollte mir nicht zwei Geräte kaufen. So dachte ich kaufe ich einfach ein Gerät für alles.


----------



## schappi (17. Juni 2009)

Keep it simple:
Nimm den Hier als Tacho und Höhenmesser:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p19852_CM-4-36-Blackline-drahtlos.html
und kauf dir einen guten Pulsmesser separat.
Je mehr funktionen desto schlechte zu bedienen, dann hast du eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau die alles kann aber nichts richtig.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Juni 2009)

hallo deisterfreun.de und freunde , 

irgendwer lust :

http://www.mountainbike-cup.de/index.html


dort mitzufahren ?

dachte dort vllt. mal die 106 km fahren zu wollen


----------



## Madeba (17. Juni 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo deisterfreun.de und freunde ,
> 
> irgendwer lust :
> 
> ...


*Start: 8.00 Uhr*  die ham' se doch nicht alle...

ich kann erst am WE entscheiden, ob ich dabei sein kann. 
Hauptsache, der Renncharakter steht dabei im Hintergrund... , oder das wir ein amtliches Mannschaftszeitfahren aufziehen... 
Obwohl ich mich schon schwer damit tun würde, als "Deisterfreun.d" in einer Ergebnisliste aufzutauchen... 
Außerdem müsstet Ihr ein Rothemd in eurem grün-weiß-braunen Pulk ertragen


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Juni 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> *Start: 8.00 Uhr*  die ham' se doch nicht alle...
> 
> ich kann erst am WE entscheiden, ob ich dabei sein kann.
> Hauptsache, der Renncharakter steht dabei im Hintergrund... , oder das wir ein amtliches Mannschaftszeitfahren aufziehen...
> ...



also wenn wir die 100 fahren, dann eher als "teamzeitfahren" außnahmsweise auch mit rothemd und ohrpuscheln .
könnte dir aber auch ein deisterfreun.de-trikot anbieten


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (17. Juni 2009)

Wie schlägt man am besten einen Gabelkonus auf den Gabelschaft? Bis ca. 1cm vor Schluss lässt er sich schieben, dann ist Ende. Mit dem Hammer macht man ja nur die Lauffläche kaputt, oder?


----------



## toschi (17. Juni 2009)

kein shop in der nähe?

ich mache das mit einer art ziehklinge oder breitem schraubendreher, schön gleichmässig immer in der runde drumrum bis er unten ist, aber wie du schon sagst nicht auf die lauffläche schlagen.
der konus vom superspin ist geschlitzt, der fällt fast von alleine drauf...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (17. Juni 2009)

Dann bring ich das Ding morgen mal in nen Laden. Geschlitzt ist er nicht. Aber er passt, oh Wunder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (17. Juni 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo deisterfreun.de und freunde ,
> 
> irgendwer lust :
> 
> ...


 Der Sollingmarathon sind 85% Schotterpiste. Also ziemlich langweilig. Außerdem muß man die selbe Strecke zweimal fahren. Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle überlegen, ob du die Zeit nicht sinnvoller nutzen willst. z.B. Trails ballern


----------



## matzinski (17. Juni 2009)

Ich schlage den Gabelkonus immer mit einem passendem Rohr (Wasserrohr mit 1 1/8'' Innendurchmesser) auf den Schaft.


----------



## stefan64 (17. Juni 2009)

Ich hab auch so´n ähnliches Rohr.
Nur aus Alu


----------



## toschi (17. Juni 2009)

wenn samy auch so eins hätte, dann hätte er sich nicht gemeldet glaub ich *kopfkratz*


----------



## Madeba (17. Juni 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch so´n ähnliches Rohr.
> Nur aus Alu


@ ADMIN
muß sowas nicht zensiert werden ?


----------



## exto (17. Juni 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo deisterfreun.de und freunde ,
> 
> irgendwer lust :
> 
> ...



Du denkst an die Lipperland Vuelta mit Start am 03.07. 24:00h ?

Ich bin mir sicher , dass du nach 220km und >3000hm am nächsten Tag großen Spaß auf einem 100km+ Marathon hättest.

Oder kommst du nicht mehr mit?

Hier noch mal zur Erinnerung:

_Trainingsrunde und kleiner Fitnesstest für's 24 Stunden-Rennen:

Treffen bei mir in B.O. am Fr. 03.07. um 23:30h,
Abfahrt Punkt Mitternacht,
Weserradweg bis Minden,
Mittellandkanal bis Haste,
E1 über B. Nenndorf, Springe, B. Münder, Hameln, Bösingfeld bis Lemgo,
Straße über Vlotho bis B.O.

Alles in allem so ca. 200 bis 220 km / 3500 bis 4000 HM

Anschließend Grill und Bierchen bei mir im Garten. Wer Lust hat: Genug Platz für Zelte ist vorhanden._

_Neue Liste:

- exto
- Hoerman
- Schappi
- marcx
- samy_

Noch jemand ohne Fahrschein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (17. Juni 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo deisterfreun.de und freunde ,
> 
> irgendwer lust :
> 
> ...



Wir fahren da hin, aber nur für 53 km. Die Runde dann nochmal ist echt kein Highlight weil das mit den 85% Schotter schon stimmt.
Auf 53 KM Team fahren reicht zur Not doch auch.
Viele Grüße und Spaß beim DK 4!!!


----------



## janisj (17. Juni 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wie schlägt man am besten einen Gabelkonus auf den Gabelschaft? Bis ca. 1cm vor Schluss lässt er sich schieben, dann ist Ende. Mit dem Hammer macht man ja nur die Lauffläche kaputt, oder?



Auf dem Ceranherd aufheizen (ca 300°C) und dann sofort vertikal auf den Gabelschaft schmeissen. Falls notwendig, kann man mit einem Holzstuck noch festschlagen.

Bis jetzt hats mit Ritchey Konus aus stahl  wie auch mit Acros Alukonus 1A geklappt

jj


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Juni 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Du denkst an die Lipperland Vuelta mit Start am 03.07. 24:00h ?
> 
> Ich bin mir sicher , dass du nach 220km und >3000hm am nächsten Tag großen Spaß auf einem 100km+ Marathon hättest.
> 
> ...




shit , ja stimmt kollege du hast recht 

das geht natürlich vor 

kommando zurück , marathon findet ohne mich statt. 
( bin den auch schon gefahren, ist echt nicht so dolle  )


*außerdem 220 km flow hab ich auch noch nie gehabt
*


----------



## toschi (17. Juni 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> @ ADMIN
> muß sowas nicht zensiert werden ?


Nun die einen haben Rohre und die anderen haben Schlitze, is doch nix dabei


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Juni 2009)

hallo leute , 

morgen früh wer lust auf ne schnelle runde ?

treffen 08.00 uhr taternpfahl   ( bei wind und jedem wetter )

schappi/roudy , was ist mit euch ?


----------



## schappi (17. Juni 2009)

Mein Bengel bekommt morgen früh(endlich) sein Zeugnis der allgemeinen Hochschulreife, das will ich mir nicht entgehn lassen.
Freitag Morgen 8:00 Uhr am Taternpfahl? 2 Trails surfen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Barbie SHG (17. Juni 2009)

Aloah,
war heute mit DHF im Westdeister unterwegs.
DHF hatte so ne Sehnsucht an den Deister, dass er gleich am 1. Trail (Feggendorf) ne Bodenprobe genommen hat.
Naja, er hat mal wieder in Sachen Tubless / Gewichtsoptimierung rum experimentiert.....
Wir vermuten, dass der Reifen einfach keinen Bock mehr auf die Felge hatte...

Ansonsten wars richtig gut heute.

Gruß Tom


----------



## 1Tintin (17. Juni 2009)

Hi, wollte morgen so gegen ca. 16:30 / 17:00 so von Barsinghausen losfahren und ein paar Trails fahren, ist morgen noch wer im Wald? 
Kann aber auch wo anders starten.

Tschöö Tintin


----------



## Downhillfaller (17. Juni 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Aloah,
> war heute mit DHF im Westdeister unterwegs.
> DHF hatte so ne Sehnsucht an den Deister, dass er gleich am 1. Trail (Feggendorf) ne Bodenprobe genommen hat.
> Naja, er hat mal wieder in Sachen Tubless / Gewichtsoptimierung rum experimentiert.....
> ...



Das hatte nix mit Gewichtstuning zu tun  sondern sollte der Pannensicherheit des Kack Conti Mountainking zu Gute kommen.
Allerdings ist die Seitenwand sowas von weich und ne DT 4.2 nicht unbedingt ein Tubeless Felge  

Ihr brecht euch ja immer sonstwas dabei, ich hab nur ne kaputte Brille, abgeschürfte Schulter,Bein,Arm,Nase und 2 Hörner auf der Stirn und ne Stinkwut (innerlich) noch was vergessen ? 
Ach ja, die Deisterfreunde Racetikots halten ganz gut was aus  


@Schappi: bitte nicht wieder" Leichtbau... usw." , denn darum ging es wirklich nicht!!!


----------



## Downhillfaller (17. Juni 2009)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hi, wollte morgen so gegen ca. 16:30 / 17:00 so von Barsinghausen losfahren und ein paar Trails fahren, ist morgen noch wer im Wald?
> Kann aber auch wo anders starten.
> 
> Tschöö Tintin



da kommst du genau 24 Std. zu spät, war aber trotzdem noch ne schöne Tour heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. Juni 2009)

SAMMELANTWORT:



blumully schrieb:


> ...
> Zur Auswahl stehen bei mir im Moment:
> a - VDO Z3
> b - Ciclosport HAC 5
> c - Polar RS800CX Bike



Hinterrad + Handgelenk kannst du vergessen. Ich habe den HAC4 und bin mit der Genauigkeit und den Features nur mittelmäßig zufrieden. Auf jeden Fall verbringt man(n) nach der Tour viiel Zeit am Rechner.
Mehr gern Samstag
==> Hast du schon eine Meinung zu dem Trikot?



chris2305 schrieb:


> Wir fahren da hin, aber nur für 53 km. Die Runde dann nochmal ist echt kein Highlight weil das mit den 85% Schotter schon stimmt.
> Auf 53 KM Team fahren reicht zur Not doch auch.
> Viele Grüße und Spaß beim DK 4!!!


Warum fahrt Ihr hin,wenns kein Highlight ist ?
Ich bin ca. 10x dort gestartet und immer Freitag oder Samstag angereist. Dann wird es lustig. Aber jetzt reicht es, da sich die Strecke nie richtig geändert hat und das Startgeld echt heftig ist.



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo leute ,
> morgen früh wer lust auf ne schnelle runde ?
> treffen 08.00 uhr taternpfahl   ( bei wind und jedem wetter ) schappi/roudy , was ist mit euch ?


Sportfest in der Schule



schappi schrieb:


> Mein Bengel bekommt morgen früh (endlich) sein Zeugnis der allgemeinen Hochschulreife, das will ich mir nicht entgehen lassen.
> Freitag Morgen 8:00 Uhr am Taternpfahl? 2 Trails surfen?
> Gruß
> Schappi


Klingt gut, ich spreche mal bei der Regierung vor.
Vielleicht aber auch Donnertag Nachmittag, hängt etwas vom Wetter und der Regierungsempfehlung ab.


----------



## stefan64 (17. Juni 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Ach ja, die Deisterfreunde Racetikots halten ganz gut was aus



Hab das Freeride Trikot heute auch mal getestet.




Aua


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (17. Juni 2009)

Ritterrüstung schafft Abhilfe.


----------



## stefan64 (17. Juni 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ritterrüstung schafft Abhilfe.



Könnste recht haben.
Aber wie sieht ne Ritterrüstung auf dem Starrbike Oldtimer aus


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. Juni 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Hab das Freeride Trikot heute auch mal getestet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huuuiiii 
Dachte gar nicht, dass Trikots solche Wunden verursachen können 
PS: Gerade gefunden www.xcn.de


----------



## firefighter76 (17. Juni 2009)

war heute nachmittag auch ne kleine runde hardtail fahren 
was da so für gestalten unterwegs sind und wie die sich fortbewegen  mit skistöcken oder laufstiehlen da würd ich mir die knochen brechen 
und mountainbiker mit 160mm protecktoren und fullface in der masch haben die angst das denen der himmel auf den kopf fällt


----------



## Scott-y (18. Juni 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Hab das Freeride Trikot heute auch mal getestet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit einen besseren Haarfestiger wäre das nicht passiert!


----------



## chris2305 (18. Juni 2009)

Warum fahrt Ihr hin,wenns kein Highlight ist ?
Ich bin ca. 10x dort gestartet und immer Freitag oder Samstag angereist. Dann wird es lustig. Aber jetzt reicht es, da sich die Strecke nie richtig geÃ¤ndert hat und das Startgeld echt heftig ist.




Gute Frage!! Die Strecke war auch nur gemeint. Sonst ganz nett da.
Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher weil 2 Tage spÃ¤ter der alpX ansteht. AuÃerdem tun die 27â¬ schon weh.
Aber die Zeit vom Vorjahr verbessern und mit vielen Leuten ist halt immer ganz lustig .
Mal sehen.


----------



## schappi (18. Juni 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Das hatte nix mit Gewichtstuning zu tun  sondern sollte der Pannensicherheit des Kack Conti Mountainking zu Gute kommen.
> Allerdings ist die Seitenwand sowas von weich und ne DT 4.2 nicht unbedingt ein Tubeless Felge
> 
> Ihr brecht euch ja immer sonstwas dabei, ich hab nur ne kaputte Brille, abgeschürfte Schulter,Bein,Arm,Nase und 2 Hörner auf der Stirn und ne Stinkwut (innerlich) noch was vergessen ?
> ...



Mai sehen, bin gerade mit der Fa. Maxxis in Verhandlungen wg. Beratung. Wenn es zu einer Kooperation kommt kann ich dir ja ab und zu ein paar *gute * Mountainbikereifen mitbringen.

Mein erster Chef sagte immer nach sowas wie dir passiert ist:
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem dummen und einem intelligenten Menschen?
Der intelligente Mensch macht jeden Fehler nur einmal!
Bis samstag dann.
Ich schicke dir die GPS Daten des DK4 per mail zu.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (18. Juni 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> ....Mein erster Chef sagte immer nach sowas wie dir passiert ist:
> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem dummen und einem intelligenten Menschen?
> Der intelligente Mensch macht jeden Fehler nur einmal!...



Schappi: "Hää, versteh ich nicht. Ach übrigens sind Ihre beiden Schnürsenkel auf" 

Chef: "Vielleicht sollten Sie sich mal selbständig machen"

taxi


----------



## blumully (18. Juni 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wie schlägt man am besten einen Gabelkonus auf den Gabelschaft? Bis ca. 1cm vor Schluss lässt er sich schieben, dann ist Ende. Mit dem Hammer macht man ja nur die Lauffläche kaputt, oder?



Für soetwas habe ich mir mal ein passendes Rohr zugelegt. Im Sommer fürs Rad und im Winter nutze ich es als Schiene für den angeknacksten Schneeschieber.


----------



## blumully (18. Juni 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Hab das Freeride Trikot heute auch mal getestet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hättest Du rasierte CC-Beine gehabt, könntest Du das Blut besser abwischen.


----------



## blumully (18. Juni 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> SAMMELANTWORT:
> Hinterrad + Handgelenk kannst du vergessen. Ich habe den HAC4 und bin mit der Genauigkeit und den Features nur mittelmäßig zufrieden. Auf jeden Fall verbringt man(n) nach der Tour viiel Zeit am Rechner.
> Mehr gern Samstag
> ==> Hast du schon eine Meinung zu dem Trikot?
> .



Gut, das Du mich erinnerst - Ich wollte ja noch zu Saikls in den Laden um das Trikot anzuprobieren. Könnte möglich sein, dass ich es noch vor Samstag schaffe.


----------



## McNim (18. Juni 2009)

Moin Jungs,

wie reist ihr alle so am Samstag an? Kommt noch jemand mit dem Bike aus Hannover? Ansonsten überlge ich, mal das erste mal mit dem Auto oder mit der Bahn zu kommen (Auto wird bestimmt günstiger).

Marius

P.S.: ...wie oft wartet ihr eure Fox Gabeln, was macht ihr da, kann man als normal inteligenter Mensch so ein Dichtungssatz auch selber wechseln ohne die teure Gabel putt zu machen? Wie teuer ist so ein Dichtungssatz + Neues Öl?


----------



## 1Tintin (18. Juni 2009)

2ter Versuch:

Hi nochmal, 
will heute so gegen ca. 16:30 / 17:00 so von Barsinghausen losfahren und ein paar Trails fahren, ist noch wer im Wald? 
Kann aber auch wo anders starten.

Tschöö Tintin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (18. Juni 2009)

blumully schrieb:


> Hättest Du rasierte CC-Beine gehabt, könntest Du das Blut besser abwischen.



@ Stefan: euch kann  man auch nicht alleine lassen. ´
Bin gut heimgekommen (und hab nen neuen Hangparalleltrail gefunden)


----------



## matzinski (18. Juni 2009)

@McNim: Ich werde Samstag ausnahmsweise auch mal mit dem Auto und nicht per Bike anreisen. Ich fahre von Hemmingen aus. Könnte dich unterwegs auflesen.

Ich habe den Dichtungssatz und das Öl schon öfter bei meiner Marzocchi gewechselt. Kann man selbst machen, ist aber nicht so einfach. Ich gehe mal davon aus daß 'ne Fox etwas komplizierter aufgebaut ist. Daher würde ich die finger davon lassen, wenn du so was noch nicht gemacht hast.


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Juni 2009)

roudy, taifun und ich wollen mit den bikes zum treffpunkt fahren. 

roudy und ich mit unseren hardtails.

(streiten uns dann mit exto, wer als letzter in die trails einfahren darf )


----------



## stefan64 (18. Juni 2009)

blumully schrieb:


> Hättest Du rasierte CC-Beine gehabt, könntest Du das Blut besser abwischen.



OOOPS,
hoffentlich habe ich jetzt keine Diskusion über rasierte Beine ausgelöst.
Also ich stehe zu meinem Wadenteddy




hoerman2201 schrieb:


> roudy, taifun und ich wollen mit den bikes zum treffpunkt fahren.
> 
> roudy und ich mit unseren hardtails.
> 
> (streiten uns dann mit exto, wer als letzter in die trails einfahren darf )



Da hab ich aber auch noch ein Wörtchen mitzureden.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. Juni 2009)

Da ich sowieso der letzte bin, der oben ankommt gibts da keine Rangelei


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. Juni 2009)

McNim schrieb:


> P.S.: ...wie oft wartet ihr eure Fox Gabeln, was macht ihr da, kann man als normal inteligenter Mensch so ein Dichtungssatz auch selber wechseln ohne die teure Gabel putt zu machen? Wie teuer ist so ein Dichtungssatz + Neues Öl?



Wenn ein Service fällig ist, einfach kurz den Rahmen zu Schrott fahren und einen neuen kaufen, in die alte Gabel nicht reinpasst. Dann verkaufst du die Fox und bist um den Service rumgekommen. Genauso macht man das auch bei Hinterbaulagern.


----------



## matzinski (18. Juni 2009)

Samy, wer hat deine Gabel gekauft?


----------



## McNim (18. Juni 2009)

@ Matze, wenn du mit dem Auto so fährst, wie mit dem Bike, dann hole ich dich lieber ab. Sonst springst du aus Versehen mal die Böschung runter, nur weil es einer vorgemacht hat.

@ Johann, Scherzkeks!!! Mein Bike kommt aus dem Norden Deutschlands und nicht aus dem Süden!!!


@ Hoermann, roudy, taifun, ...auch wenn ihr mit dem Bike kommt, ihr kommt ja nicht aus dem Raum Hannover oder?
(...falls doch, wo fahrt ihr lang?)

Marius

...werde wohl Matze abholen und mein Bike meinem Auto mal vorstellen.


----------



## matzinski (18. Juni 2009)

Wenn du kein Vertrauen in meine Fahrkünste (oder einfach nur Angst) hast, kannst du mich natürlich auch abholen. Allerdings erinnere ich mich an mindestens zwei unplanmäßige Bodenkontakte von dir bei unserem letzten gemeinsamen Ausritt.  Vieleicht sollte ich Angst haben bei DIR mit zu fahren ? 

Egal, no risk, no fun. Ich schicke dir meine Handi Nr. per PN. Dann können wir das über Tel. abkaspern.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. Juni 2009)

McNim schrieb:


> @ Hoermann, roudy, taifun, ...auch wenn ihr mit dem Bike kommt, ihr kommt ja nicht aus dem Raum Hannover oder?
> (...falls doch, wo fahrt ihr lang?)
> Marius



Wir wohnen alle direkt am Deister, treffen uns am Taternpfahl und fahren dann den Kammweg lang.
Da bist du mit dem Auto besser bedient


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blumully (18. Juni 2009)

Kann mir jemand mal bitte eine genaue Adresse geben, damit auch ich am Samstag zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort bin? Danke!


----------



## schappi (18. Juni 2009)

Kennst du die Bantorfer Höhe nicht, ads Ausflugslokal am Waldrand?
Die Strasse  heisst auch Bantorfer Höhe. die geht in Bantorf vom Luttringhäuser weg ab.
Gruß Schappi

Hier die Streckenführung des DK4


----------



## blumully (18. Juni 2009)

Nein, ich kenne hier doch noch nicht so viel. Ich bin doch erst seit Mitte April hier.
Lutringhäuser Weg steht auch bei Google drin. Bantorfer Höhe leider nicht. Aber man kann bei Google ein Lokal mit Sonnenschirmen sehen. Das werde ich schon finden.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## stefan64 (18. Juni 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Samy, wer hat deine Gabel gekauft?



Sieht doch ganz danach aus, als wenn er sie noch hat.

Johann, Johann, du bist kein wirklich guter Geschäftsmann


----------



## exto (18. Juni 2009)

Junge, Junge, hier wird ja "fahrgemeinschaftet" 

Ich fahr' 8:45h mit dem RE aus Bad Oeynhausen. Ab Haste S1 und bin 9:47h in Winninghausen, kurz bei Steffen einbremsen und hoch zur BH.

Soll ich jemanden mitnehmen?  Meine Karre hat n Paar tausend PS. 

@Scotty: Haste S1?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. Juni 2009)

exto: Paul und ich kommen um 9:41 in Winninghausen an und warten auf dem Bahnsteig auf dich.


----------



## taifun (18. Juni 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> roudy, taifun und ich wollen mit den bikes zum treffpunkt fahren.
> 
> roudy und ich mit unseren hardtails.
> 
> ...



Muß mein Enduro (frisch gepimpt) nehmen,da Hardtail noch ohne Bremse ist


----------



## Downhillfaller (18. Juni 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Muß mein Enduro (frisch gepimpt) nehmen,da Hardtail *noch ohne Bremse *ist



wer bremst verliert 

Wir werden wohl auch umweltfreundlich anreisen 
Kleiderordnung???? Deistertrikot über der Weste ?!!?


----------



## Scott-y (19. Juni 2009)

exto schrieb:


> @Scotty: Haste S1?


 . Meine Frau muß wieder morgens nach Lauenau, da kann sie mich unten am Baumarkt in Bad Nenndorf rausschmeißen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (19. Juni 2009)

Ich les hier immer was von Hardtail oder wie das heißt?
Was'n das und kann man sowas kaufen?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (19. Juni 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> exto: Paul und ich kommen um 9:41 in Winninghausen an und warten auf dem Bahnsteig auf dich.



Da werde ich auch dabei sein, wenn ich nicht für meinen eigenen Junggesellenabschied daheim gebraucht werde.  Johann: Steige dann bei Euch in H.-Linden zu.

Simon


----------



## stefan64 (19. Juni 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich les hier immer was von Hardtail oder wie das heißt?
> Was'n das und kann man sowas kaufen?



Hardtail ist so´n Fahrrad, was hinten nicht so wippt beim treten und was nicht ganz so schwer ist.
Kann man, glaube ich, auch noch käuflich erwerben.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (19. Juni 2009)

Hmm, wer früher zusagt, darf auch später absagen, oder wie hieß das?

Habe gerade eben einen Anruf erhalten, dass ich mich morgen bitte zu Hause aufhalten solle, um der Dinge zu harren, die da auf mich zukommen. Tja, Listenplatz Nr. 1 ist also wieder frei.

Ich wünsche Euch morgen nen geilen Biketag... Vielleicht kannst Du mir den GPS-Track senden, Schappi? dann kann ich den DK mal nachfahren, wenn der Hochzeitsspuk vorbei ist. Oder Stefan nimmt mich mit, der merkt sich die Trails eh genauer als jedes GPS 


Simon


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Juni 2009)

.


----------



## 1Tintin (19. Juni 2009)

Aufruf:
Ein *netter* Förster hat uns gestern abend am Grabweg gebeten, allen Bikern mitzuteielen, keinen Müll im Wald liegen zu lassen. Am Grabweg liegt wohl einiges davon.

Also Biker-Mädelz & Junx nehmt bitte euren Müll wieder mit und lasst ihn nicht im Wald liegen, das versteht sich doch von selbst oder.

_Ich hab sogar schon Mülltonnen im Deister gesehen. Auch ne Klasse Idee oder??_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (19. Juni 2009)

...hmm, von unserer Truppe habe ich noch nie gesehen, dass jemand Müll im Wald läßt.

Will sich mir jemand morgen ab Barsinghausen jemand anschließen- homer, blumully ??
Wollte etwa 9:30- 9:40 Uhr hier losfahren.

Hasta manjana

taxi


----------



## Madeba (19. Juni 2009)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Ein *netter* Förster hat uns gestern abend am Grabweg gebeten, allen Bikern mitzuteielen, keinen Müll im Wald liegen zu lassen. Am Grabweg liegt wohl einiges davon.


ach ja, was ich schon alles auf den Trails gefunden habe: Reifenheber (wer braucht sowas eigentlich ?), Schläuche, zerbröselte Tachohalter am Grenzweg, Tachos unter dem Bielstein (der war noch ganz frisch, gell hoerman ? ), Schrauben für die Hinterbauwippe, .... 
(jajaja, ich weiß, wenn ich die Trails runterschleichen nicht so würde, wäre mir das garnicht aufgefallen  ...)


----------



## exto (19. Juni 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Kleiderordnung???? Deistertrikot über der Weste ?!!?



Du solltest dir vielleicht mal so 'ne transparente Weste anschaffen


----------



## blumully (19. Juni 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Will sich mir jemand morgen ab Barsinghausen jemand anschließen- homer, blumully ??
> Wollte etwa 9:30- 9:40 Uhr hier losfahren.
> 
> Hasta manjana
> ...



Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich mich bringen lasse oder ob ich angeradelt komme. 

Wo wäre denn "hier" losfahren?


----------



## Epinephrin (19. Juni 2009)

Nochmal für Quereinsteiger ... Sa., 10 h ... wo!?


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Juni 2009)

ünser forüm uf sächsisch . 

änfach nür glasse 


http://www.mtb-news.de.saxophone.parallelnetz.de/


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Juni 2009)

@Epi: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6034686&postcount=2154


----------



## schappi (19. Juni 2009)

Hier nen Bild vom DK1




Wer war eigentlich der Typ mit den schwulettenstrümpfen?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (19. Juni 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ...hmm, von unserer Truppe habe ich noch nie gesehen, dass jemand Müll im Wald läßt.
> 
> Will sich mir jemand morgen ab Barsinghausen jemand anschließen- homer, blumully ??
> Wollte etwa 9:30- 9:40 Uhr hier losfahren.
> ...


Wir können dich um 9:40 einsammeln, @ blumully "hier" ist am hähncheneck poststr - rehrbrinkstr


----------



## Jimmy (19. Juni 2009)

@ exto:
Ich fahre vermutlich mit dem Auto, muss auf dem Rückweg noch in Hille vorbei.

Was schätzt ihr, wie lange werden wir in etwa brauchen? Nicht, dass ich früher abbrechen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (19. Juni 2009)

Jungs und Mädels, ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß beim DK, ich muss heute feiern gehen, Zwangsveranstaltung , drücke Euch für morgen die Daumen das Ihr alle gesund und munter den DK absolviert und das das Wetter gnädig ist .

Nächste Woche gehts ein paar Tage an die Ostsee, im July werd ich mich dann auch wieder mal im Deister sehen lassen .

Also ride on
Gruss toschi


----------



## Hitzi (19. Juni 2009)

Jimmy schrieb:


> @ exto:
> Ich fahre vermutlich mit dem Auto, muss auf dem Rückweg noch in Hille vorbei.
> 
> Was schätzt ihr, wie lange werden wir in etwa brauchen? Nicht, dass ich früher abbrechen muss.




Das ist ja mal ganz schön schwer abzuschätzen.

Plan mal eher etwas länger ein....... 54 Km und 1400 Hm bei normaler Fahrt ist nicht mit einer Gruppenreise zu vergleichen


----------



## schappi (19. Juni 2009)

Hoerman
kommst du morgen mit deinem Carbonrenner??
http://www.graubuenden.ch/fileadmin/files/video.php?lang=de&mediaID=209
Dann hoffen wir mal das da nicht 2 Hirsche stehen und dich anfeuern.


----------



## McNim (19. Juni 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> ...
> Dann hoffen wir mal das da nicht 2 Hirsche stehen und dich anfeuern.


 

...ein Mann reiferen Alters sollte schon wissen, wie so ein Hirsch aussieht...


...ich kenne den Spot auch im verständlichen Deutsch, kann mich aber immer drüber kaputt lachen.

Marius


----------



## Phil81 (19. Juni 2009)

Mensch Schappi das sind Elephanten das sieht man doch


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Juni 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> mal was lustiges aus der schweiz .
> grad von unserem entferntesten deisterfreund varadero bekommen :
> 
> http://www.graubuenden.ch/fileadmin/files/video.php?lang=de&mediaID=209




weil´s ja auch so neu ist    

(geposted am 20/05/09)


----------



## schappi (19. Juni 2009)

Wisst ihr warum Hoerman jetzt so auf Carbon steht?


----------



## schappi (19. Juni 2009)

Weils im Deister keine Steinböcke gibt!


----------



## schappi (19. Juni 2009)

McNim schrieb:


> ...ein Mann reiferen Alters sollte schon wissen, wie so ein Hirsch aussieht...
> 
> 
> Marius



Hällst du mich für debil?
Oder für jemand aus Tweetys Gang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Juni 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich les hier immer was von Hardtail oder wie das heißt?
> Was'n das und kann man sowas kaufen?



Hard=Hart ; Tail=Schwanz => *****



1Tintin schrieb:


> Aufruf:
> Ein *netter* Förster hat uns gestern abend am Grabweg gebeten, allen Bikern mitzuteielen, keinen Müll im Wald liegen zu lassen. Am Grabweg liegt wohl einiges davon.
> 
> Also Biker-Mädelz & Junx nehmt bitte euren Müll wieder mit und lasst ihn nicht im Wald liegen, das versteht sich doch von selbst oder.
> ...


Poste das mal im Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=392248&page=25 die fahren öfter Grabweg als die Deisterfreun.de. Das heißt nicht das es einer von denen war, sondern soll nur informieren.



schappi schrieb:


> Hällst du mich für debil?
> Oder für jemand aus Tweetys Gang?



Gäng klingt nach Räuber und Gedarme. Das wäre doch mal geil. Ein Fährtensuchspiel auf dem MTB.


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Juni 2009)

hab mir grad mal die videos aus wibe angeschaut. 

geil  

niggels, exto und ich werden  r i c h t i g  spaß in wibe haben 

http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/de/strecken/north-shore.php

http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/de/strecken/ixs-downhill.php

http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/de/strecken/free-cross.php

http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/de/strecken/fun-ride.php


----------



## schappi (19. Juni 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hard=Hart ; Tail=Schwanz => *****



Also dann ist ein Hardtail sowas wie ne Dauerlatte?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Juni 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Also dann ist ein Hardtail sowas wie ne Dauerlatte?



Yep


----------



## schappi (19. Juni 2009)

Ahha!!
ne Dauerlatte dank Carbon!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Juni 2009)

@Taxi: Ist die B.H. morgens schon auf?
Wg. Pipi und Flaschen füllen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (19. Juni 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> @Taxi: Ist die B.H. morgens schon auf?
> Wg. Pipi und Flaschen füllen



 Du willst mit Pipi Flaschen füllen....


----------



## firefighter76 (19. Juni 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Du willst mit Pipi Flaschen füllen....



nee roudy hat morgens immer blasenschwäche


----------



## stefan64 (19. Juni 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> weil´s ja auch so neu ist
> 
> (geposted am 20/05/09)



Neu war der am 20.Mai aber auch nicht gerade.
Den hab ich schon gesehen als Stuntzi sein Specki gekriegt hat.




BELLI schrieb:


> Karbon statt Kondition


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Juni 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> nee roudy hat morgens immer blasenschwäche



KOMMT Ihr erst mal in mein(em) Alter 

Eigenurindoping!


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Juni 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Den hab ich schon gesehen als Stuntzi sein Specki gekriegt hat.



wer liest denn diese selbstbeweihreucherung und dauerwerbeveranstaltung überhaupt noch   


ich jedenfalls nicht mehr


----------



## McNim (19. Juni 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hällst du mich für debil?
> Oder für jemand aus Tweetys Gang?


 
Tweety kenne ich nicht, du bist voll ok

...je älter der Wein...

...bitte morgen nicht hauen, bin wieder lieb

Marius


----------



## stefan64 (19. Juni 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wer liest denn diese selbstbeweihreucherung und dauerwerbeveranstaltung überhaupt noch
> 
> 
> ich jedenfalls nicht mehr



Hast ja recht.
Ich find nur die Bastel-, Hightech- und Pannentipps immer genial.
Wer gesehen hat, wie er sich den gebrochenen Canyon-Rahmen mit der Chickenleine zusammengeknotet hat weiß was ich meine.
Da wäre bei Exto´s Rahmen bestimmt auch noch was gegangen


----------



## Hitzi (19. Juni 2009)

Mit dem Rahmen hätte er noch einen Downhill am Lago hingelegt 

Bis später........


----------



## taifun (19. Juni 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> KOMMT Ihr erst mal in mein(em) Alter
> 
> Eigenurindoping!



Bin da gar nicht so weit weg.....!


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Juni 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Bin da gar nicht so weit weg.....!



was willst du uns/mir damit sagen. 
machst du *auch* eigenurindoping  


p.s. bring "nachher" noch nen teilnehmer mit. 
hab auf dem springer schützenfest charles getroffen (locofanatic).  
er war sofort feuer und flamme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (20. Juni 2009)

Habt ihr noch nen Platz frei??


----------



## Downhillfaller (20. Juni 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Habt ihr noch nen Platz frei??



wir lassen keinen stehen


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Juni 2009)

komm einfach mit  

passt schon, wegschicken tun wir keinen , auch nicht münderaner


----------



## chris2305 (20. Juni 2009)

Ihr nehmt ja sogar wen aus Bakede mit, das ist gehört ja dazu!!


----------



## chris2305 (20. Juni 2009)

Wer reist denn mit dem Bike an, wegen evt. Treffen unterwegs??


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. Juni 2009)

8:45 Taternpfahl


----------



## marcx (20. Juni 2009)

Ich komme grad vom Frühstück und was sehe ich an meiner Fensterscheibe? - Regentropfen! War ja irgendwie klar.. ;-)

Bis gleich!
Marc


----------



## stefan64 (20. Juni 2009)

marcx schrieb:


> Ich komme grad vom Frühstück und was sehe ich an meiner Fensterscheibe? - Regentropfen! War ja irgendwie klar.. ;-)
> 
> Bis gleich!
> Marc



Ist halt Deisterwetter.


----------



## LocoFanatic (20. Juni 2009)

!Hola ihr tapferen Biker!
Ich hoffe, ihr seid noch gut nach Hause gekommen und hattet vorher noch dicke Spaß zusammen.
Vielen Dank an die Tourguides und besonders an Sören für die kurzfristige und erfolgreiche Überredung ^^
Ich melde mich sonst das nächste Mal auch wieder, BEVOR ich nach Springe komme... vlt findet sich ja jemand für gemeinsame Touren.
Ich hoffe, ich bin heute nicht (mehr als üblich) negativ aufgefallen 
Ansonsten falls es jemanden interessiert: http://www.mtb-karlsruhe.de
Ach ja, wenn morgen das Wetter nicht zu schlecht ist... wer will noch mal kurz (1,5 hrs) in den Wald ?!?
Grüße an alle
Charles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (20. Juni 2009)

Aloah,
war wie immer wieder ne tolle Veranstaltung der DK4.
Leider hat 1 Teilnehmer den *Flow* nicht gefunden
Vielen Dank an Schappi als Organisator/Streckenplaner/Guido 

Gruß Tom


----------



## janisj (20. Juni 2009)

Heute war Herrlich!!
Auch Regen haben wir gekriegt.
Laut meinem Tacho 52.7Km/1360Hm haben wir gemeinsam gemeistert.
Es gab auch keine ernstzunehmende Sturze, alle 3 Canyons sind auch heil geblieben.
Besten Dank an Schappi!
gruß,

janisj

p.s. Evel hat gelernt dass Protektoren gegen Wespenattacken wirkungslos sind....


----------



## McNim (20. Juni 2009)

Moin Jungs und Jenfa,

war mal wieder eine super Veranstaltung, Wetter hat meiner Meinung nach auch gepasst und für gute Stimmung habe ich mit ein paar akrobatischen Einlagen gesorgt.

Sonst habe ich mit 1300 hm kein Problem, aber das war für mich wohl bissel schnell, ich habs überlebt und bin hoffentlich bald wieder dabei.
(...hoffe jetzt nicht, das es wieder ein halbes Jahr dauert, bis wir zueinander finden)

Tolle Truppe, hat alles gepasst!

Mein Respekt geht aber an Exto 

Marius


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Juni 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Leider hat 1 Teilnehmer den *Flow* nicht gefunden
> 
> Gruß Tom



der muß wohl beim regenerationsweg ( ich schreibe extra weg  )  floworen  gegangen sein. 
da ich montag und dienstag in winterberg weile, könnten wir uns frühestens mittwoch auf die suche nach ihm machen 

p.s. waren heute für roudy , alex und mich 2150 hm und knapp 100 km.


----------



## taxifolia (20. Juni 2009)

Hoerman, war Dein Flow so´n kleiner, braun- weiß-grüner mit Pelz dran ?

Schei$ e , da biin ich wohlvoll drüber gefahren, der hat ganz schlimm gequiekt.

Mann bin ich kaputt, war aber trotzdem wieder klasse- wenn nur der Schraubeweg am Ende nicht gewesen wär.



Bis bald

taxi


----------



## blumully (20. Juni 2009)

War klasse!

Ich habe es auch gut überstanden.
Mir tut nur der Arsch weh. Mir ist schleierhaft, wie man solche Sättel bauen kann.
Ich wünsche mir meinen Dirtsattel vom alten Rad zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (20. Juni 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Habt ihr noch nen Platz frei??



Euch hätte ich heute eigentlich beim Söltjerlauf erwartet...


----------



## exto (20. Juni 2009)

McNim schrieb:


> Mein Respekt geht aber an Exto
> 
> Marius



Das wird im Allgemeinen stark überbewertet 

Das war n Test heute, mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich wohl nie wieder ne Schaltung an ein Hardtail bauen werde. Ich bin nicht kaputter als sonst, und das zeigt, dass am Nimbus "mit SSP kann man nicht touren" nix dran ist. Zumindest Stefan und Charles scheinen ja angefixt zu sein 

Jetzt ist mein Winterprojekt sonnenklar!

War mal wieder ne Traumtour heute. Nicht allein wegen des geilen Wetters und der schönen Strecke, sondern vor allem wegen euch Leuten. Seehr geile Truppe!
Allerdings mein ganz persönliches, absolutes Highlight war die geile Blaskapellenfete der Waldbauerngenossenschaft an der Laube. Wenn's mir mal wieder schlecht geht, muss ich mich nur an die versammelten Gesichter dort erinnern, als wir da mit dreißig Mann angerauscht sind 
Dann wird auch der dunkelste Tag wieder hell.

Ach übrigens: Ich hab heute so viele topfitte Leute gesehen. Da geht doch noch was für die Lipperland-Vuelta am 03./04.07. kann ja nicht sein, dass da alle im Urlaub sind. Glaubt mir: Nix ist schöner, als wenn man was geschafft hat, von dem man vorher gar nicht wusste, dass man's kann!


----------



## exto (20. Juni 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> Euch hätte ich heute eigentlich beim Söltjerlauf erwartet...



Wo warst du eigentlich?? 

Doch nicht etwa bei irgend nem Lauf? Übrigens: Sören hat den ganzen Tag über dich gelästert Er würde dich in der Challenge noch locker ablaschen...


----------



## taifun (20. Juni 2009)

nabend....gehts allen Gut
War super Tour heute....mehr davon
Wie Sören schon erwähnte waren es heute für Ihn,Rudi und mich 95,9 km mit 2250 hm und reiner Fahrzeit von 6,5 Std.

Also wann  geht die nächste Reise los??? 







[/URL][/IMG]

Deisterkreisel Höhenprofil






[/URL][/IMG]

Deisterkreisel Route.

Wundert Euch nicht,das einigen mehrmals befahren ist,aber wir mußten ja hin und zurück zum Treffpunkt kommen.

Erholsames WE noch.


----------



## firefighter76 (20. Juni 2009)

war ne feine tour heute war ja auch ne lustige geselschaft 
wie es mir geht kann ich wohl erst morgen beantworten wenn ich dann aus dem bett komme  
gerne wieder so ne feine tour 

bis demnächst im wald


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Juni 2009)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 


2222. Beitrag 

Du zahlst, wir trinken 
*


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. Juni 2009)

Doch nur 96 km 
Mist wieder die 100 verpaßt 

Aber klasse wars trotzdem. Die Bierbude mit Blaskapelle an der Laube war auch mein Highlight.
Unglaublich, was die so alles in den Wald karren.

Super fand ich auch, dass eigentlich alle stramm durchgezogen haben.

Nach 10 Minuten unter der Dusche gings gleich weiter zum Geburtstag. Also nix mit Regeneration.

Fotos kommen gleich!


----------



## taifun (20. Juni 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Doch nur 96 km
> Mist wieder die 100 verpaßt
> 
> Aber klasse wars trotzdem. Die Bierbude mit Blaskapelle an der Laube war auch mein Highlight.
> ...



okay....ich warte

Mein Respekt gilt auch unserem jungsten Teinehmer Paul.Mit seinen 14 jahren ist er echt super gefahren.Das schaffen einige große nicht mal

wann wollen wir die 100 fahren...


----------



## exto (20. Juni 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> wann wollen wir die 100 fahren...



übernächsten Samstag. Dann direkt anschließend noch mal 100 und noch 20 zum Ausrollen.

Du kommst doch, oder?


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Juni 2009)

exto schrieb:


> übernächsten Samstag. Dann direkt anschließend noch mal 100 und noch 20 zum Ausrollen.
> 
> Du kommst doch, oder?



das wird ganz schön weh tun. 
meine oberschenkel fühlen sich nach 96 km schon mächtig schwer an 

aber wie heißt es so schön ... ,

was nicht tötet, härtet ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (20. Juni 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> Euch hätte ich heute eigentlich beim Söltjerlauf erwartet...



Wir fahren doch Rad!!!


----------



## chris2305 (20. Juni 2009)

Hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen bei euch.
Hoffe ich darf mal wiederkommen, vielleicht dann auch nicht alleine.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. Juni 2009)

Gruppenfoto:
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/9/8/2/_/large/DK4-Gruppenbild.JPG






Mehr


----------



## firefighter76 (20. Juni 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> *Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum
> 
> 
> 2222. Beitrag
> ...



mist ich bin dann mal wech


----------



## Madeba (21. Juni 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Wo warst du eigentlich??
> Doch nicht etwa bei irgend nem Lauf?


Nicht bei irgendeinem Lauf... tststs... 

wenn im Süntel sportlich mal was los ist, sind wir Süntelbiker natürlich dabei - und haben die Laufgesellschaft mal ordentlich aufgemischt 



exto schrieb:


> ... Glaubt mir: Nix ist schöner, als wenn man was geschafft hat, von dem man vorher gar nicht wusste, dass man's kann!



So siehts wohl aus. Jetzt müssen wir uns doch tatsächlich noch einen Pokalschrank bauen  Aber erst, wenn ich von den Toten wieder auferstanden bin  ich spüre jetzt Muskeln, die ich vorgestern noch garnicht hatte



exto schrieb:


> Übrigens: Sören hat den ganzen Tag über dich gelästert Er würde dich in der Challenge noch locker ablaschen...


bellende Hunde...


----------



## chris2305 (21. Juni 2009)

Wie viele Runden waren es?


----------



## taifun (21. Juni 2009)

Morgen zusammen.
Sind ja schon paar nette Pics zusammen gekommen.
Danke Roudy....gibts noch mehr???


----------



## Madeba (21. Juni 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Wie viele Runden waren es?



48 => 182,4km


----------



## chris2305 (21. Juni 2009)

Du alleine?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LocoFanatic (21. Juni 2009)

ich frühstücke jetzt und gehe danach biken.
Wer kommt mit ?


----------



## Madeba (21. Juni 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Du alleine?????



 sonst noch was ?

ich habe leider nur fünf geschafft, weil ich nach der vierten Runde zu lange an der Bratwurstbude  rumgetrödelt habe. Dann ist mir die Zeit weggelaufen, und für die sechste haben knapp fünf Minuten gefehlt.


----------



## chris2305 (21. Juni 2009)

wollte nur deine Anzahl wissen, war schon klar das du das andere nicht alleine gelaufen bist.
Hatte letztes Jahr 8 Runden. Das reicht dann auch


----------



## schappi (21. Juni 2009)

Zitat des gestrigen Tages.
Evel Nievel führt nachdem er in ein Wespennest getreten ist auf dem Frankweg einen Indianertanz auf.
Janijs: "Evel was hast du?"
Evel: "schei$$  mich haben 2 Wespen ins Bein gestochen!"
Janijs:" Aber du trägst doch Protektoren!?"
Der Wortwechsel war für mich das Highlight des Tages, zusammen mit den Gesichtern der versammelten Wald-Bauernschaft.
Fotos kommen etwas später

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Jimmy (21. Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle für die super Tour! War eine echt spaßige Gesellschaft! 
Wir sollten mal eine Art Tour " Ich lasse keinen Trail von West nach Ost unbfeharen zurück" starten  Zumindest die nicht, wo man mit dem Tourenrad noch sicher untern ankommen kann.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Juni 2009)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Vielen Dank nochmal an alle für die super Tour! War eine echt spaßige Gesellschaft!
> Wir sollten mal eine Art Tour " Ich lasse keinen Trail von West nach Ost unbfeharen zurück" starten  Zumindest die nicht, wo man mit dem Tourenrad noch sicher untern ankommen kann.



Das geht nur als 2-3 Tage-Tour  und in kleinerer Gruppe von 6-8 Fahrern.

Aber vielleicht sammeln wir wirklich mal alle Trails in einer To-do-Liste zu abhaken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNim (21. Juni 2009)

...beim abhacken der Trails will ich mit! Also bitte nicht alle Termin auf den Sonntag legen.

Marius

@Roudy: die Fotos sind super geworden. Wir hätten mal ein paar aus dem Wald machen sollen. Mein Top Bild währe: als wir alle auf dem Reg.Trail in Schlange gewartet haben. Ein Bild für die Deister Götter.


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Juni 2009)

McNim schrieb:


> ...beim abhacken der Trails will ich mit! Also bitte nicht alle Termin auf den Sonntag legen.



leg du doch einfach mal deinen frauentag auf nen samstag. 
einmal müsste doch deine holde sowas auch mitmachen, oder etwa nicht ?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Juni 2009)

McNim schrieb:


> ...beim abhacken der Trails will ich mit! Also bitte nicht alle Termin auf den Sonntag legen.
> 
> Marius
> 
> @Roudy: die Fotos sind super geworden. Wir hätten mal ein paar aus dem Wald machen sollen. Mein Top Bild währe: als wir alle auf dem Reg.Trail in Schlange gewartet haben. Ein Bild für die Deister Götter.



Bitte keine Trails abhacken! 
Wenn ich mit dem leichten Hardtail auf Trails schneller fahren könnte, hätte ich mehr Fotos gemacht.

Tipp: Meine Familie läßt mich "jederzeit" radeln, wenn nur genug!! Ausgleichzeiten und Aktivitäten dabei rausspringen.


----------



## Jennfa (21. Juni 2009)

So, jetzt bin ich auch wieder aufgewacht ! Danke Schappi für die gute Orga. War ein richtig schöner Tag mit netten Leuten und dann doch noch gutem Wetter (zum Schluss war ich wieder ganz trocken ). Gestern Abend war ich etwas platter als erwartet, aber das 16kg Projekt hat es geschafft ! 
Die Trails gingen erstaunlich gut in der großen Gruppe, ich hatte mehr Stau und Auffahrunfälle erwartet . Insgesamt ein sehr gelungener Ausflug mit vielen neuen, netten Gesichtern ! Danke an alle!

Grüße Jenna


----------



## schappi (21. Juni 2009)

So hier ein paar Photos von Gestern:

Arbeiten ist schön!
Wir können den Leuten stundenlang dabei zuschauen!








Die üblichen Verdächtigen:








Wir nehemen auch Leute ohne Deisterfreunde Trikot mit:




Unser Traumpaar:




Unser Stylpolizist




und sein Deputy Mit dem Klein:








Exto mit Starrbike ohne Schaltung unser Held am Samstag:





Evel lässt am Annaturm den Stammkunden raushängen und bekommt Eiskaffe mit Puschel:




Massanfertigung in CI Farben:








Die Schaumburger darum hat es auch einen Regenschauer gegebe:
















Pause:


----------



## tom de la zett (21. Juni 2009)

ja, war ein netter Tag gestern ! Dank an Schappi für die Routenplanung (bin ja immer noch Deister-Trail-Legasteniker) und allen anderen besonders für die akrobatischen Rad- oder Pinkel-Sturzeinlagen...


----------



## Madeba (21. Juni 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> ...Dank ... allen anderen besonders für die akrobatischen Rad- oder Pinkel-Sturzeinlagen...


erzähl mal ...


----------



## Hitzi (21. Juni 2009)

Moin,

die Tour war Suuupi.  

Merci an die Guides und das Orga Team  
Nach Schappis Abflug gab es zwischendurch zwar leichte Irritatonen aber wir haben es ja trotzdem hinbekommen.

Der Weg/Trail am Fuße des Deisters hinter Nienstedt war Klasse.

Sonstige Highlights: 

* Der Jüngste fährt mit 14 Jahren in der vorderen Truppe zum letzten Anstieg  Respekt!!!

* Der Sturz beim Uphill mit einer Downhillmaschine    

* Die Bienenstiche trotz Protektorenausstattung  

* Riesecurrywurst und Eiskaffe trotz Laktoseintoleranz am Annaturm 

* Gruppenfoto (wer kann denn bitte alle Namen nennen?)

Servus 

Die Stylepolizei


----------



## Scott-y (21. Juni 2009)

So ich habe auch Zeit zum schreiben! 
Mir hat´s auch super gefallen. Ich bin das nächtste Mal auch wieder dabei. Nur dann mache ich nicht mehr den ,,Lumpensammler" .....Das macht nicht immer Spaß. Ich habe auch mir noch völlig unbekannte Sachen im Deister gefahren. war toll! 
DANKE an die Orga.


----------



## matzinski (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo Deisterfreun.de,

dann will ich auch mal mein Fazit von gestern posten. Es war ein MTB-Event vom Feinsten. Danke an Schappi für die tolle Organisation. Der Tag hatte alles was das Bikerherz begehrt. Das Schönste an der ganzen Aktion war für mich die entspannte Stimmung mit den durchweg netten Mitfahrern. Da ist echt 'ne geile Truppe beisammen. Klasse fand ich auch mal wieder Ecken im Deister zu fahren, die ich noch nicht kannte. Superklasse war beispielsweise der Trial ab Nienstedt durch das Tal am Bach entlang. Den Trail muß ich demnächst auf jeden Fall nochmal fahren. Lustig war zum Schluß auch noch die Einkehr an der BH. Das Beste daran war, daß ich nicht mehr Auto fahren mußte.  Dank nochmal an Marius fürs Mitnehmen. Der nächste DK ist auf jeden Fall gebucht. 

bis bald im Wald, Matze

PS: Die Canyongemeinde bekommt übrigens bald Nachwuchs. Ein Freund von mir hat heute ein Grand Canyon 6.0 bestellt. Stefan, du weiß schon wer . Mal sehen wann es kommt. Hoffentlich noch dieses Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Juni 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> ...Superklasse war beispielsweise der Trial ab Nienstedt durch das Tal am Bach entlang. Den Trail muß ich demnächst auf jeden Fall nochmal fahren. ...



Walterbachtal wenn ich mich richtig erinnere


----------



## Darkwing Duck (21. Juni 2009)

Ich kann mich dem ganzen Lob nur anschließen. Es war wirklich eine tollen Tour gestern.
Vor allem war es wirklich außergewöhnlich, mal mit so einer riesigen Truppe durch den Wald zu radeln


----------



## Downhillfaller (21. Juni 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> ja, war ein netter Tag gestern ! Dank an Schappi für die Routenplanung (bin ja immer noch Deister-Trail-Legasteniker) und allen anderen besonders für die akrobatischen Rad- oder *Pinkel-Sturzeinlagen*...



man gut das es davon kein Foto gibt 
War trotz Slapstickeinlage ein recht trockener DK4 

Thx Schappi und alle "Mitreisenden"

und irgendwie dachte ich mir das ihr den *FLOWIGEN* Trail oder soll ich besser Pfad/kleiner schmaler Weg (Hoerman ) am Ende von Nienstedt mögt  

DHF


----------



## stefan64 (21. Juni 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> PS: Die Canyongemeinde bekommt übrigens bald Nachwuchs. Ein Freund von mir hat heute ein Grand Canyon 6.0 bestellt. Stefan, du weiß schon wer . Mal sehen wann es kommt. Hoffentlich noch dieses Jahr.



Hey Matze,
du weißt schon wer liest hier doch bestimmt schon heimlich mit, oder?


----------



## matzinski (22. Juni 2009)

...das könnte durchaus sein.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. Juni 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> man gut das es davon kein Foto gibt
> War trotz Slapstickeinlage ein recht trockener DK4


Hab ich was verpasst ?? 
Die tour war echt klasse und HM mäßig eine die längste dieses Jahr. Es war ein sehr guter Mix aus bekannten und neuen Trails. Ein Highlight war das Walterbachtal. Das muss ich unbedingt nochmal in umgekehrter Richtung fahren. 
Wie siehts am WE aus? Schon was geplant?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich bis dahin wieder fit bin, Sonntag.


----------



## Downhillfaller (22. Juni 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wenn ich bis dahin wieder fit bin, Sonntag.



Was macht der Ellenbogen ? Oder noch was anderes ?


----------



## taifun (22. Juni 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wenn ich bis dahin wieder fit bin, Sonntag.



jetzt sag nicht,du bist noch kaputt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (22. Juni 2009)

Kollege Sören hat heute den Flow im Bikepark Willingen wohl mehr als gefunden 
Zitat Sören: Wir habens überlebt...Nur das (DEISTER)Trikot nicht, das Helmvisier und das Schaltauge nicht    die Handballen und das Knie tun schei§§e weh . 2 m Drop mächtig versemmelt und nen heftigen Nosedive hingelegt.  
Exto musste sogar ans Telefon gehen, Sören konnte wohl nicht 

Gute Besserung Flow-Hoerman  und dafür bringt er micht bestimmt um, aber nicht wenn ich das hier nachher wieder lösche


----------



## taifun (22. Juni 2009)

au au au...

Vielleicht war vom Samstag nur keine Kraft mehr da

Gute Besserung Sören

 hattest du das Schaltauge dabei


----------



## Downhillfaller (22. Juni 2009)

und wehe ihr petzt...

edit: Petze Madeba, wenn wir uns im Süntel sehn, schmeiss ich deine Ohrpuschel die Klippen runter


----------



## taifun (22. Juni 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> und wehe ihr petzt...



was den...????


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. Juni 2009)

Sonntag konnte ich meine Schulter nicht richtig bewegen. Das geht aber wieder. Im Moment hab ich noch hohes Fieber. Aber bis zum WE ist das weg.
PS: Kann mir jemand die KM und die Fahrzeit von Samstag (Parkplatz-Parkplatz) sagen? Meine geniale Tacho-am-HR-Konstruktion hat wohl doch nicht funktioniert, er zeigt nämlich 6,80km an.


----------



## Downhillfaller (22. Juni 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Sonntag konnte ich meine Schulter nicht richtig bewegen. Das geht aber wieder. Im Moment hab ich noch hohes Fieber. Aber bis zum WE ist das weg.
> PS: Kann mir jemand die KM und die Fahrzeit von Samstag (Parkplatz-Parkplatz) sagen? Meine geniale Tacho-am-HR-Konstruktion hat wohl doch nicht funktioniert, er zeigt nämlich 6,80km an.



 ja, man sollte das nicht auf die "leichte" Schulter nehmen. Gute Besserung dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (22. Juni 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Sonntag konnte ich meine Schulter nicht richtig bewegen. Das geht aber wieder. Im Moment hab ich noch hohes Fieber. Aber bis zum WE ist das weg.
> PS: Kann mir jemand die KM und die Fahrzeit von Samstag (Parkplatz-Parkplatz) sagen? Meine geniale Tacho-am-HR-Konstruktion hat wohl doch nicht funktioniert, er zeigt nämlich 6,80km an.



Bist beim Crash doch mit der Schulter aufgekommen? 

Das habe mir fast gedacht,das der Computer so nicht funktioniert

Dann zieh mal von unserer Fahrzeit 2 h , 44 km und 850 hm ab und hast Deine.



taifun schrieb:


> Wie Sören schon erwähnte waren es heute für Ihn,Rudi und mich 95,9 km mit 2250 hm und reiner Fahrzeit von 6,5 Std.
> 
> 
> .



Auch Dir Gute Besserung

@Alle:noch wer gebrechen heute??


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. Juni 2009)

Danke, aber ich glaube Sören ist schlechter dran als ich. Der zweite Tag WB fällt für ihn wohl flach.


----------



## Jennfa (22. Juni 2009)

53,8km/1383hm/4:05 Fahrzeit. Gute Besserung !


----------



## Madeba (22. Juni 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Kollege Sören hat heute den Flow im Bikepark Willingen wohl mehr als gefunden
> Zitat Sören: Wir habens überlebt...Nur das (DEISTER)Trikot nicht, das Helmvisier und das Schaltauge nicht    die Handballen und das Knie tun schei§§e weh . 2 m Drop mächtig versemmelt und nen heftigen Nosedive hingelegt.
> Exto musste sogar ans Telefon gehen, Sören konnte wohl nicht
> 
> Gute Besserung Flow-Hoerman  und dafür bringt er micht bestimmt um, aber nicht wenn ich das hier nachher wieder lösche



so Dirk, jetzt kannst Du es wieder löschen 
nicht, das das hier noch verloren geht...


----------



## chris2305 (22. Juni 2009)

Hoerman, Hoerman,
du hast schon ein Näschen für Trails......

Hoffe ist nicht so schlimm, gute Besserung!


----------



## Downhillfaller (22. Juni 2009)

shit, die moderne Handys mit Internet  Sören hat so eins !
Er hat alles gelesen 

@Samy: morgen will er den Sprung noch mal versuchen und abends gibts dann die Fotos vom Drop oder ausm Krankenhaus 

Er betäupt sich gerade nach Sören Art: 2x800 Iboprofen, Bier und Rotwein  morgen abend wäre auch noch Zeit für die Eisbeutel


----------



## Downhillfaller (22. Juni 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> so Dirk, jetzt kannst Du es wieder löschen
> nicht, das das hier noch verloren geht...



Ätsch, du bist schon zu spät  Ich hab aber nur drauf gewartet wer auf die Idee kommt


----------



## Phil81 (22. Juni 2009)

Hätte noch nen paar fäsche Tropfen und Tabletten gegen Schmerzen 

Wenn ich schon nicht Biken kann dröhn ich mich halt zu


----------



## taifun (22. Juni 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> @Samy: morgen will er den Sprung noch mal versuchen und abends gibts dann die Fotos vom Drop oder ausm Krankenhaus



Sicher......



Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Er betäupt sich gerade nach Sören Art: 2x800 Iboprofen, Bier und Rotwein



ne,ist schon klar Iboprofen und Alkohol....das kann ja heiter werden


----------



## tom de la zett (22. Juni 2009)

ihr seid ja alle Kaputt!!!  

DHF, grüß die Kollegen + immer schön Ibo+Rotwein passend dosieren - dann gehts morgen wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (22. Juni 2009)

Mensch Sören, was machste für Sachen? Am Limit gewesen? Vieleicht doch lieber 'ne Luftgabel ans Bike, wenn der Stahl so nach unten zieht, woll?  Such den Flow mal auf der DH-Strecke. Da ist der nämlich, nich beim Klippenspringen 

Hals und Beinbruch für morgen und macht keine Dummheiten.


----------



## McNim (23. Juni 2009)

...ich bin das Wochenende wieder auf Familytour

aber das Walterbachtal will ich auch nochmal fahren, melde mich jetzt schon mal an.

Marius

@Hoermann, Guten Besserung, mal gut das ich unter Flow was anderes verstehe


----------



## taxifolia (23. Juni 2009)

...alle Gute für  Sören und samy, ist aber wohl nichts Ernstes ?

Noch jemand ohne Verletzung dieses Jahr ?

taxi


----------



## McNim (23. Juni 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ...alle Gute für Sören und samy, ist aber wohl nichts Ernstes ?
> 
> Noch jemand ohne Verletzung dieses Jahr ?
> 
> taxi


 
 ...ehm, wie ernst muss ein Verletztung sein um gewertet zu werden. Aber als Klassen Clown brauche ich mir da glaube ich keine Sorgen machen. Bei mir macht es dann die Quantität

Marius

P.S.: Wir sollten evtl. ein Pokal für ein unfallfreies Jahr machen, der Anspurn geht momentan in die Falsche Richtung.


----------



## taxifolia (23. Juni 2009)

@McNim:


1. Prellung / Stauchung (0,5 P)
2. Blut, auch Kleinstmengen  (1 Punkt)
3. Knochen ( auch Zähne ) gebrochen, geschlossener  
    Bruch (2 Punkte)
4. Offener Bruch (3 Punkte)

Weiter möchte ich in der Punkteskala nicht gehen, das macht mir Angst...
Mehfachzählung ist möglich.

Ein Besispiel : Evel hat 5 Prellungen, eine gebrochene Schulter und ist an drei Stellen perforiert ergibt 7,5 Punkte.

Gewonne hat zur Abwechslung mal derjenige, der die wenigsten Punkte hat.


taxi


----------



## McNim (23. Juni 2009)

@Taxi

...Makaber, mehr sag ich nicht mehr, nicht ohne Anwalt.

Marius


----------



## matzinski (23. Juni 2009)

ich habe noch 0 (in Worten null) Punkte.


----------



## stefan64 (23. Juni 2009)

Ich hab ne kleine blutige Schramme am Schienbein, nen geprelltes Knie und ne geprellte Schulter.
Germany two points


----------



## matzinski (23. Juni 2009)

Evel hat noch ein paar Wespenstiche. Zählt das auch als Perforation?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (23. Juni 2009)

matze, wer keine ICP s hat ( Injury and Crash Points), fährt auch nicht am limit.

Wespenstich zählt nicht ,weil in 1.- 4. nicht aufgeführt.

taxi


----------



## McNim (23. Juni 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> ich habe noch 0 (in Worten null) Punkte.


 
...du bist aber nicht unFALL frei 

Marius   ....der es auch nicht besser kann


----------



## matzinski (23. Juni 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> matze, wer keine ICP s hat ( Injury and Crash Points), fährt auch nicht am limit.
> 
> Wespenstich zählt nicht ,weil in 1.- 4. nicht aufgeführt.
> 
> taxi


wo ist denn da die Logik? Ich stürz' halt einfach ohne mir gleich die Tapete zu beschädigen.  Wenn's Sturzpunkte gäbe, hätte ich auch ein paar.


----------



## Niggels (23. Juni 2009)

Die Deisterfreun.de in Winterberg....Gleich gibts Bilder ^^

Ich tut zwar so einiges Weh, aber alles in allem waren es supergeile 2 Tage, in denen wir ne menge Spass hatten  Ich melde mich gleich nochmal.

MfG Niklas


----------



## Niggels (23. Juni 2009)

So, 200 Bilder sind hochgeladen --> Picasa Webalbum

Sören:
































Axel:





















Niklas:


























So das wars aus Winterberg


----------



## Phil81 (23. Juni 2009)

Schicke Bilder! 
Wenn ich wiede Fit bin muss ich da auch mal wieder hin den Esel einreiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Juni 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Schicke Bilder!
> Wenn ich wiede Fit bin muss ich da auch mal wieder hin den Esel einreiten.




aber die box ( auf den  letzten bildern von niklas )tut echt weh, sprech da aus eigener erfahrung


----------



## Niggels (23. Juni 2009)

Bei mir nicht


----------



## exto (23. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht sollten wir da mal mit ner größeren Abordnung antanzen. Hat riesen Spass gemacht!!!

Danke Niggels für's schnelle Bilder einstellen. Hattest du überhaupt schon Zeit zum duschen? 

Ach übrigens, Mail von gestern:

_"hallo herr w.,

wir freuen uns ihnen mitteilen zu können, dass ihr rahmen morgen an sie ausgeliefert wird.

am versandtag erhalten sie weitere informationen.

viele grüße an sie, ilona herrlinger"_

Boah, ick freu mir! Hat jemand ne Ahnung ob man beim Postboten die Nachnahme per Karte bezahlen kann?


----------



## Phil81 (23. Juni 2009)

Geht nur Bar!

Jau das wär doch mal war mit der ganzen Meute dahin. Allerdings nur unter der Woche man will ja fahren und nicht am Lift anstehen.


----------



## taifun (23. Juni 2009)

joh...super Fotos Jungs.Nicht nur die Action,sondern auch die Aufnahmen selbst.
Wessen Kamera war es den ? Wie fit seit den nun....
Das macht Lust auf mehr davon


----------



## Niggels (23. Juni 2009)

Canon 400d mit Sigma 18-200mm


----------



## Jennfa (23. Juni 2009)

Geil Jungs  !

Grüße Jenna


----------



## matzinski (24. Juni 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Geht nur Bar!
> 
> Jau das wär doch mal war mit der ganzen Meute dahin. Allerdings nur unter der Woche man will ja fahren und nicht am Lift anstehen.


Wenn ich's einrichten kann, wär ich dabei. WB macht Spaß. Am Wochenende ist's zum Teil wirklich ganz schön voll am Lift. -> In der Woche ist besser. 

Klasse Bilder übrigens. Vor allem die "Box"-Bilder. Sieht locker aus, wie Niggels da rangeht.  Hut ab. Habt ihr eigentlich auch die Wing oben an der Dirtline getestet ?


----------



## Niggels (24. Juni 2009)

Wing? Meinst du das Teil in der Dropbatterie?


----------



## Scott-y (24. Juni 2009)

In der Woche wäre ich auch mit dabei und würde sogar Urlaub nehmen. Ich schau mir dan die Chickenway´s an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Juni 2009)

Wie wärs in der 1., 2. oder letzten Juliwoche? Da hab ich Ferien und noch nichts vor


----------



## McNim (24. Juni 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wie wärs in der 1., 2. oder letzten Juliwoche? Da hab ich Ferien und noch nichts vor


 

Johann, wenn du Ferien hast, dann habe andere die auch. Dann ist wieder Essig. 

...Würde auch gern mitkommen und mir die Chickenway zusammen mit Scott-y anschauen. Aber da gibt es auch leichte strecken, wo ich auch gern mal schneller fahren würde. Hab bis jetzt aber nur ein Allmountain Bike und Schoner für Ellbogen, Knie und Schienbein. Und eine Eicherschale auf dem Kopf reicht auch nicht für mehr als die CW und die leichten Sachen.

...außerdem leide ich an Selbstüberschätzung, Größenwahn und Gruppenzwang. Es könnt auch passieren, dass was dazu lerne.

Marius


----------



## matzinski (24. Juni 2009)

Niggels schrieb:


> Wing? Meinst du das Teil in der Dropbatterie?


 Genau, wenn du oben stehst ganz links das Teil. Wo man nicht gerade drüberfährt beim Absprung, sondern erst runter und kurz vorm Sprung wieder hoch.


----------



## matzinski (24. Juni 2009)

ich kann erst wieder im September in der Woche. Bin also für Juli und August raus.


----------



## Niggels (24. Juni 2009)

Achso das steht sozusagen in der Mitte zwischen den "kleinen" und den "großen" Drops. Das war mir ne Nummer zu heftig. Habs mir allerdings auch nicht richtig angeschaut. Beim nächsten Besuch hab ich mir das Roadgab vorgenommen. Dafür fehlte am letzten Tag ein wenig die Konzentration und die Kraft. Danke Sören, dass du mich davon abgehalten hast  Sonst sähe mein Trikot wahrscheinlich auch so aus wie deins


----------



## Scott-y (24. Juni 2009)

Die ersten beiden Juli-Wochen lässt sich was einrichten. Die genauere Terminplanung muß ich noch abklären. Familie und so.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Juni 2009)

Ich kann bis zum 11.7. 
Sag dann mal Bescheid, muss das mal mit dem Lebensmittelhändler meines Vertrauens abklären. Wer hat denn sonst noch Lust? Jenna und Moritz?


----------



## Barbie SHG (24. Juni 2009)

Wenn am Samstag Schaumburgerschönwetterbikerwetter sein sollte (Tendez sieht ja ganz gut aus) starten wir (DHF, MAtzebu evtl. Loni)  um 10:00 in Reinsdorf eine Bückebergetour bis zum Idaturm, Klippenturm, Pagenburg.
Streckenlänge lt. GPS ca. 68KM 1490HM.
Soll kein Rennen sondern ne Tour werden. 
Mittag ist auf dem Klippenturm geplant.
Die typischen BB-Trails wie Spiegeleiertrail und co. musste ich leider weglassen, sonst wären nochmal 10KM und 300HM dazugekommen.
Sind aber genügend flowige Trails dabei.
Also wenn noch jemand mitkommen will einfach melden.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Juni 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ich kann bis zum 11.7.
> Sag dann mal Bescheid, muss das mal mit dem Lebensmittelhändler meines Vertrauens abklären. Wer hat denn sonst noch Lust? Jenna und Moritz?



So Grundsätzlich wäre ich auch dabei.
In der ersten Juliwoche bin ich in OS, in der zweiten in H


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (24. Juni 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn sonst noch Lust? Jenna und Moritz?



Jo, Lust bestimmt. Sind momentan nur etwas im Stress da wir grade umziehen. Ausserdem soll ja nun mein 901 bald eintrudeln, vorher läuft gar nix, hab ja sonst kein Rad. Aber wenn das alles passt (zeitlich) würden wir sicherlich auch mal gern nen Tag dort verbingen


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Juni 2009)

hey jungs, wollt ihr den bikeparkbesuch nicht lieber auf nen termin 
*
nach *duisburg legen ?

sicherheitshalber auch mir zuliebe, da ich wenn ich wieder in wibe bin, defiitiv die box droppen werde


----------



## Phil81 (25. Juni 2009)

Wär mir auch lieber dann bin ich wieder Fit und könnte mit kommen. Vor meinem nächstem Urlaub mache ich auch lieber keine Mätzchen mehr 

WiBe kann man auch mit dem 301 fahren die ausrede zählt nicht. Das Warten auf das 901 hat sich aber gelohnt  Noch 2 Wochen Schonen und das Ding wird mal richtig gescheucht. Benther ist ja jetzt kein Massstab. Lediglich mit den ganzen DHX Air Einstellungen muss ich noch nen bischen Fummeln. Das ist doch etwas tricky in der Abstimmung.

Auch von der Totem SoloAir bin ich bisher hellauf Begeistert. Für eine neue Gabel geht die mal richtig gut. Es waren aber auch keine Aluspähne im Öl wie bei meiner Lyrik.

Also Moritz durchhalten bald sollte es ja da sein


----------



## exto (25. Juni 2009)

Was das (fehlende) Material angeht, würde ich mir die Verleihpreise mal in's Auge fassen:

Alles was geht, also nur vom Feinsten kostet incl. Liftkarte keine 100,-

Alles was man selbst hat, reduziert natürlich die Kosten. 

Ich denke, mit nem stabilen Enduro ist man Bike-mäßig ganz gut bedient. Alles darunter macht die Sache irgendwie unschön. Die Streckenwahl ist eingeschränkt, und die Angst um's Goldstückchen fährt den ganzen Tag mit. Das Leihmaterial war allererste Sahne. Niggels und ich sind auf erstklassig gewarteten, absolut hochwertig und nahezu unzerstörbar ausgestatteten ION bzw. Flatline unterwegs gewesen (je 49,-/Tag). Sorgenfrei, sag ich nur. Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass das Fahren auf den wirklich fetten Böcken schon Arbeit macht. Ich hatte vom "bikeindenliftheben" n bisschen Muskelkater in den Schultern...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. Juni 2009)

Moritz, Michi hat grade geschrieben, dass die ersten Rahmen der 2. Lieferung heute rausgehen. Das wird schon. 
Nach Duisburg hab ich doch keine Ferien mehr!


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Juni 2009)

hallo leute , 

schöne grüße von meinem doc. 
ich soll euch ausrichten, dass ihr ne weile auf mich verzichten müsst .

diagnose ist noch nicht eindeutig , aber auf alle fälle schon mal 1 - 2 wochen bikeverbot. 

nach taxi´s icp ( injury and crash points )- tabelle werdens wohl 2,5 punkte werden.

0,5 punkte für die knieprellung mit heftigem bluterguss.
(obwohl nach taxis tabelle ein bluterguss ja blut ist, also 1 punkt zusätzlich )
+ 2 punkte für nen riss in  oder angebrochene kniescheibe 

komme dann auf 3,5 punkte  
bei nem 2 m drop keine schlechte leistung , oder  ?

der doc hat mein knie heute geröntgt, mit ultraschall geschaut und punktiert. im knie ist kein blut was schon mal gut ist. leider zeigte das röntgenbild ne kleine weisse stelle, aber durch den heftigen bluterguss ist eine endgültige diagnose noch schwierig. 
er meinte aber nach der druckprobe ( auaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh  , der hat voll auf die stelle die er im röntgenbild gesehen hat gedrückt  ) , das wohl die kniescheibe angebrochen ist. 

naja , jetzt erstmal ein wenig das knie ruhig gestellt. 
der blöde zinkleinverband kommt spätestens zum WE wieder runter. 


ende der nächsten woche, wenn der bluterguss sich hoffentlich gebessert hat, gibt´s ne neue diagnose. 
bis dahin ist biken erstmal untersagt  

duisburg ist aber nicht in gefahr 

so, jetzt habt ihr erstmal was neues zum lästern. 
ich leg mich jetzt hin und kühl  mein knie 

hoerman ( auf der suche nach flow  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Juni 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo leute ,
> 
> schöne grüße von meinem doc.
> ich soll euch ausrichten, dass ihr ne weile auf mich verzichten müsst .
> ...



 Du machst Sachen 
Bist halt nich´mehr der Jüngste.

So hast du aber Zeit im Studio was für den Oberkörper und Rücken zu tun. 2h + Sauna. Uuund los!!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. Juni 2009)

Na dann gute Besserung! Aber sollte die Skala nicht eigentlich andersrum gewertet werden?


----------



## Phil81 (25. Juni 2009)

Oh mann ich hasse das Frühjahr ständig klingelt es irgendwo...

Wenn das so weiter geht ist bald gar keiner mehr im Deister unterwegs 

Gute Besserung


----------



## marcx (25. Juni 2009)

Na das klingt ja nicht sooo schlimm.. Das Wetter ist eh grade nicht wirklich sommerlich und bei 2m hätte durchaus mehr passieren können 

Ich schließe mich roudys Rat an: Ab ins Studio Oberkörper härten! Bessere Protektoren als Muskeln gibts garnicht 

Gute Besserung!
Marc


----------



## Madeba (25. Juni 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...riss in oder angebrochene kniescheibe


wenn sich das so rausstellt, such Dir schon mal einen Ersatzfahrer für DU 

...das Du auch immer mit dem Kopf durch die Wand musst 



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...der doc hat ... geröntgt, mit ultraschall geschaut und punktiert. im knie ist kein blut was schon mal gut ist



 --> erstmal rein mit der Nadel ! Ach, kommt gar nix ? Schade... 

einen punktionswürdigen Kniegelenkserguß hätte er aber ertasten können / müssen. 



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...er meinte aber nach der druckprobe [ZENSUR] ... [/ZENSUR], das wohl die kniescheibe angebrochen ist.



ach so, hat er ja 
Super  wo warst Du ? Beim Metzger ? 



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...zinkleinverband ...



aha, also beim Dachdecker. Dürfen die jetzt auch schon auf Gesundheitskarte abrechnen ? 

KOMM BLOSS SCHNELL WIEDER AUF DIE BEINE ! 
ich will keine Geschenke bei der C4MTB


----------



## LocoFanatic (25. Juni 2009)

ach Sören, was machst du für Sachen... aber es gibt doch nichts geileres als X-Ray !!!
Grüße aus Hamburg
Charles


----------



## Jennfa (25. Juni 2009)

Mensch kommt bloß wieder alle auf die Beine ! Kniescheibe klingt richtig fies! Wie gehts deiner Lunge Phil?

Viele Grüße Jenna


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. Juni 2009)

was wären wir nur ohne 2m drops ?......... gesund??...und ich sach noch: lass das mal die jüngeren machen, die wachsen schneller wieder zusammen. gute Besserung Sören. ich fahre ne Runde für sich mit, aber ohne Drops.
Gibts noch unverletzte Geländeradfahrer mit Rad, die sich am WE im Deister tummeln? Ich könnte Samstag und Sonntag


----------



## matzinski (26. Juni 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Oh mann ich hasse das Frühjahr ständig klingelt es irgendwo...
> 
> Wenn das so weiter geht ist bald gar keiner mehr im Deister unterwegs
> 
> Gute Besserung


doch, ich . Sonntag auf jeden Fall. Wer noch? Stefan ? Treffen am BB?


----------



## blumully (26. Juni 2009)

Ich hätte am Sonntag Zeit. Bin sogar unverletzt und fit, wie seit drei Jahren nicht mehr.

Gute Besserung auch von mir an alle Verletzten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (26. Juni 2009)

So langsam muss man sich wirklich Sorgen um den Krankenstand machen. Da bin ich ja froh, dass ich unsern Ausflug überstanden habe. Ich bin ganz stolz, dass ich mich nur ein Mal kurz abgelegt hab', und das auch noch bei der Überquerung einer schnöden Asphaltstraße 

Meinen Rahmen hab ich heute Morgen auch von der Post geholt. Geiles Teil! Hängt schon in seiner makellosen Pracht in meinem Zimmer auf'm Montageständer und wartet, dass ich Feierabend habe. Wenn ich nicht irgend ein Kleinteil vergessen habe (ne Ahead-Kralle hab ich definitiv ), werde ich das Ding heute noch zum Leben erwecken. Dann ist Schluss mit radlos.

Wenn ich allerdings sehe, was man an der Marzocchi und dem Vivid-Dämpfer alles einstellen kann (muss), denke ich, dass es noch ne Weile dauert, bis das Gerät so richtig sahnig funktioniert. Da leuchten meine Spielkind-Augen schon jetzt.


----------



## taxifolia (26. Juni 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> was wären wir nur ohne 2m drops ?......... gesund??...und ich sach noch: lass das mal die jüngeren machen, die wachsen schneller wieder zusammen. gute Besserung Sören. ich fahre ne Runde für sich mit, aber ohne Drops.
> Gibts noch unverletzte Geländeradfahrer mit Rad, die sich am WE im Deister tummeln? Ich könnte Samstag und Sonntag



Lass mal den hoerman zufrieden- der traut sich mal was und ist nicht so ein Restrisikoschnüffler.
Der wird schon wieder.

Ach und Bluterguss ist keine icp- Wertung, weil subcutan.

Wünsche frohes Deistern, bin dann mal ne Woche spontan an der Ostsee, mal sehen, was die da für Berge haben.

taxi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. Juni 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> was wären wir nur ohne 2m drops ?......... gesund??...und ich sach noch: lass das mal die jüngeren machen, die wachsen schneller wieder zusammen. gute Besserung Sören. ich fahre ne Runde für sich mit, aber ohne Drops.
> Gibts noch unverletzte Geländeradfahrer mit Rad, die sich am WE im Deister tummeln? Ich könnte Samstag und Sonntag



Hatte grad ´ne Zahn-OP ohne MTB Ursache.
Wenn alles gut verläuft werde ich Sonntag morgens-mittags auch radeln.


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Juni 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Ach und Bluterguss ist keine icp- Wertung, weil subcutan.
> 
> 
> taxi



moment mal  

ob subcutan oder nicht, blut ist blut. 

und so´ne beschi..ene verletzung ist allemal 3,5 punkte wert 
(wenn nicht in der icp-wertung, dann in der blödheitsstatistik )

edith:
p.s. da fällt mir noch ein das es nochmal 2 x 0,5 punkte für die beidseitige handballen-oder daumenprellung gibt. 

also 4,5 icp-punkte


----------



## stefan64 (26. Juni 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> doch, ich . Sonntag auf jeden Fall. Wer noch? Stefan ? Treffen am BB?



Ich leider nicht. 
Bin nicht im Lande.
Wie ist es denn mit dem stillen Mitleser. Du weist schon wer.


----------



## taxifolia (26. Juni 2009)

....für ordnungsgemäß im Körper befindliche Flüssigkeiten kann es leider keine Punkte geben wegen der Abgrenzungschwierigkeiten.
Wenn Die ne Mücke ins Auge fliegt und das Auge wird rot willste auch einen halben Punkt- is nich, abgelehnt.
Wirst schon noch genug Punkte sammeln 

Das System ist möglicht _wenig _Punkte zu haben !
( Alle Regelungen des icp- Systems können von mir Max-Mosley-Gleich willkürlich abgeändert werden )

taxi


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Juni 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ....für ordnungsgemäß im Körper befindliche Flüssigkeiten kann es leider keine Punkte geben wegen der Abgrenzungschwierigkeiten.
> Wenn Die ne Mücke ins Auge fliegt und das Auge wird rot willste auch einen halben Punkt- is nich, abgelehnt.
> Wirst schon noch genug Punkte sammeln
> 
> ...



okay, okay  
dann halt :
2 x prellung der daumen-bzw. handballen ( je 0,5 icp´s )
1 x prellung knie ( 0,5 icp´s )
1 x bruch der kniescheibe ( 2 icp´s )
---------------------------
3,5 icp´s

kann herr mosley damit leben ?

anbei mal ein soll/ist vergleich


----------



## taxifolia (26. Juni 2009)

Mann bist Du beklo..... ich meine verbissen !!!

Nimmst Du etwa Enthaarungscreme? 
Benutzt Du Strumpfhalter ?

Gut, dass Deine Gonaden ( da sind sie wieder ) nicht abbekommen haben von wegen Foto.

Das rechte Knie ist aber schön dick, hoffentlich gehts schnell vorbei.
Ende und aus .

taxi


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Juni 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Mann bist Du beklo..... ich meine verbissen !!!
> 
> Nimmst Du etwa Enthaarungscreme?
> Benutzt Du Strumpfhalter ?
> ...



na da hab ich lieber ein dickes knie, als so auszusehen :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (26. Juni 2009)

unter Verletzung aller meiner Persönlichkeitsrechte ....., Du haarloser Freizeit- Stripper.

Mein Gott seh´ ich gut aus- sogar verletzt noch.

taxi


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. Juni 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Wenn am Samstag Schaumburgerschönwetterbikerwetter sein sollte (Tendez sieht ja ganz gut aus) starten wir (DHF, MAtzebu evtl. Loni)  um 10:00 in Reinsdorf eine Bückebergetour bis zum Idaturm, Klippenturm, Pagenburg.
> Streckenlänge lt. GPS ca. 68KM 1490HM.
> Soll kein Rennen sondern ne Tour werden.
> Mittag ist auf dem Klippenturm geplant.
> ...



Das wär dann mal die Möglichkeit für die Leute die den Regenerationstrail gut fanden, was neues zu entdecken 
Hier gibt es mehr Flow 
Start um 10Uhr wird wohl noch etwas verlegt um einige Km, dafür wird aber der Spiegeleiertrail noch gefahren.


----------



## matzinski (26. Juni 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ich leider nicht.
> Bin nicht im Lande.
> Wie ist es denn mit dem stillen Mitleser. Du weist schon wer.


ist wohl So dabei


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. Juni 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Das wär dann mal die Möglichkeit für die Leute die den Regenerationstrail gut fanden, was neues zu entdecken
> Hier gibt es mehr Flow
> Start um 10Uhr wird wohl noch etwas verlegt um einige Km, dafür wird aber der Spiegeleiertrail noch gefahren.



ich bin dabei.


----------



## Barbie SHG (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo Andreas,
wir haben uns für einen anderen Startpunkt entschieden. 
Treffpunkt ist in Obernwöhren/Hörkamp die Straße am Vogelherd die geht von der Straße "Am Bückeberg" ab. Dort steht ein Schild zum Friedhof. An der Straße befinden sich auch Sportplätze.
Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz am Friedhof um 10:00 Uhr.

Bis denne
Gruß Tom


----------



## exto (26. Juni 2009)

So! Rollout um 20:01 

Der Ofen ist fahrbereit, wenn auch noch nicht richtig abgestimmt und ganz fertig. Pedale sind noch in der Post und das Sitzrohr war nicht richtig ausgerieben. morgen mal zum örtlichen Bike Dealer (Jimmy, musst du arbeiten?)

Sitzgeometrie ist schon mal Klasse. Ich bin schon sooo gespannt, wie sich das im Wald anfühlt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (26. Juni 2009)

fotos axel fotos


----------



## Jennfa (26. Juni 2009)

Glückwunsch Axel ! Viel Spaß damit!!!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. Juni 2009)

Glückwunsch! Wie schwer ist es ungefähr geworden?


----------



## Scott-y (26. Juni 2009)

Am WE ist´s Essig mir biken. keine Zeit


----------



## Scott-y (26. Juni 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hey jungs, wollt ihr den bikeparkbesuch nicht lieber auf nen termin
> *
> nach *duisburg legen ?
> 
> sicherheitshalber auch mir zuliebe, da ich wenn ich wieder in wibe bin, defiitiv die box droppen werde



Ich hätte da noch einen Ersatzfahrer und wenn ich nach Winterberg fahre dann bleibe ich ein Chickenway-Biker nur mit kleinen Flugversuchen.


----------



## _Sync_ (27. Juni 2009)

So ich melde mich für die nächsten Tage ab, morgen mal die Lage in Sachsen antesten und dann bin ich für ein paar Tage an der Ostsee...


----------



## tom de la zett (27. Juni 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> wir haben uns für einen anderen Startpunkt entschieden.
> Treffpunkt ist in Obernwöhren/Hörkamp die Straße am Vogelherd die geht von der Straße "Am Bückeberg" ab. Dort steht ein Schild zum Friedhof. An der Straße befinden sich auch Sportplätze.
> Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz am Friedhof um 10:00 Uhr.
> ...



shit.... das war für heute geplant und nicht für So, richtig?!  Nächstesmal dann. Viell. hat jemand mal nen gpx für mich zum Nachfahren?


----------



## exto (27. Juni 2009)

So, hier mal n erster optischer Eindruck vom neuen Gefährt. Bessere Bilder gibt's, wenn der Ofen fertig ist:








Der erste Funktionstest war seeehr vielversprechend: Gabel und Dämpfer waren in 10 min abgestimmt. Das ganze Fahrwerk istz der Hammer: Die Zocchi spricht auf jedes Rippchen an, geht linear durch den Federweg. Der Hinterbau ist muss noch n bisschen sensibler werden. Sollte aber, da Gleitlager auf jeden Fall noch kommen. Geht sogar geil bergauf: Sackt hinten nicht ein, wenn's steil wird, wippt selbst im Wiegetritt nicht. Die Gabel kriegt man mit TST gut in den Griff. Auch das ETA is Klasse, hat nur einen Nachteil: Hab gleich mal den Knopp verloren 

Nur der Antrieb zickt noch n bisschen rum undbraucht das übliche Feintuning. Fleißarbeit

Das einzige größere Problem ist das nicht korrekt ausgeriebene Sitzrohr. Hab jetzt erst mal auf 27.2 geshimmt und meine Shannon reingebaut. Hab aber schon mit Cheetah gesprochen (am Samstag nach 5 Sekunden jemand kompetenten am Tel gehabt!!) Wenn alle Stricke reißen, schicken sie mir ne passende Ahle zum Ausreiben. Das "Einschicken" mitten im Sommer keine Option ist, wusste der Kollege selbst


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Juni 2009)

sehr geil und stimmig aufgebaut.    

dann viel spaß damit, und tu dir nicht weh  

obwohl ich mir da ja bei dir und deiner defensiven und besonnenen  fahrweise keine sorgen machen muß


----------



## Phil81 (27. Juni 2009)

Ist das ne Hone Kurbel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (27. Juni 2009)

Sieht doch fein aus, Gratulation! Gute Farbkombi, das gefällt sogar mir, obwohl ich weisse Bikes nicht sooo mag.
Der Hinterbau wird stetig besser, war bei mir auch so, ~500 Km möchte er eingefahren werden.

Kurze Frage zu deiner Stinger (ist doch eine? iscg oder Tretlager?): Schleift die Kette bei vorne klein hinten groß bei dir an der Grundplatte?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (27. Juni 2009)

Schickes Rad, schöner Trail


----------



## exto (27. Juni 2009)

@Phil: Jau, ist ne Hone. Weiß vielleicht jemand, wo's noch welche gibt? Ich kann noch ne schwarze Kurbel gebrauchen und vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis waren die 1a.

@lakekeman: Ist ne ISCG-Stinger. Die Kette schleift nicht am Träger. Ich hab aber auch einen Spacer unter die rechte innenlagerschale gebaut. Sonst kollidieren die Befestigungsschrauben der Stinger mit den Kurbelschrauben für's kleine Blatt. Was aber blöd ist, ist der Umstand, dass die KeFü wenn man sie schön hoch einstellt, die Kette genau unter der Schaltzugbefestigung "ausspuckt" Wenn die Kette dann innen auf der Rolle läuft (auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt), schrabbelt sie am Schaltzug. 

@Darkwing Duck: Gleich erkannt? Ist echt ganz schön da oben. Nur oft Sch... Wetter, weil die Wolken da kleben bleiben. Hab leider eben gesehen, dass das Gap und der kleine Drop vorm Wilden Schmied abgerissen wurden


----------



## 4mate (27. Juni 2009)

exto schrieb:


> @Phil: Jau, ist ne Hone. Weiß vielleicht jemand, wo's noch welche gibt? Ich kann noch ne schwarze Kurbel gebrauchen und vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis waren die 1a.


Ja: Klicker 

Ich habe auch eine, weil ich silberne Kurbeln nicht abkann  !


----------



## Epinephrin (27. Juni 2009)

Jemand Bock auf´n Ritt am Sonntag zwischen 10 und 11 h vom BB oder Deister aus? Oder steht ein konkreter Termin, wo ich mich einklinken könnte?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (27. Juni 2009)

Seeehr schönes Fahrrad Axel  mach das aber nich gleich wieder dreckich. 
Heute war ne schöne Tour angesagt, die auch gleich meine Bestmarke markiert: 77,3km, 1630hm, 6,15h. vielen Dank an die Guidos Tom, Dirk und Sascha, die uns mit geballter GPS Power durch die flowigen, aber mangels Gefälle auch oft anstrengenden, Trails gescheucht haben.  ich bin jetzt tot aber glücklich und will eigentlich morgen um 12.00 am Waldkater sein


----------



## Barbie SHG (27. Juni 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> shit.... das war für heute geplant und nicht für So, richtig?!  Nächstesmal dann. Viell. hat jemand mal nen gpx für mich zum Nachfahren?



Hi Tom,
schick mir ne PN mit Deiner E-Mail Adresse.
Dann schicke ich Dir den Track.
Wir waren mit 6 Bikern 8 Std.  unterwegs.
74KM, lt. GPS 1722 HM, Fahrzeit 5:46.
War geil
Jetzt Sofi und 
Gruß Tom


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. Juni 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ...will eigentlich morgen um 12.00 am Waldkater sein



Wenn der Heilungsverlauf meiner gestrigen Zahn-OP es zuläßt, werde ich auch gg. 12 am Waldkater sein.

Und Abends Teambesprechung!?


----------



## Downhillfaller (27. Juni 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> schick mir ne PN mit Deiner E-Mail Adresse.
> Dann schicke ich Dir den Track.
> Wir waren mit 6 Bikern 8 Std.  unterwegs.
> ...



So bin auch wieder da 
Hab mein Rekord für dieses Jahr gebrochen: 118km/2036HM und 7,5 im Sattel 
Und Ihr (Exto & Co) wollt nächstes We das doppelte fahren mit Start um Mitternacht  Viel Spaß 
Mir reichts für heute...

DHF

P.S ist der Cannondale Fahrer aus Bückeburg schon hier angekommen ?
Hallo ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (27. Juni 2009)

Am Sonntag abend ist Teambesprechung! Ich ahbe euch etwas total lustuges vom  Deisterkreisel zu erzählen. Ich habe heute mit jemandem gesprochen der an der Laube "auf der anderen Seite" dabei war. Die hatten Angst, das sie jetzt Haue kriegen! Mehr Morgen Abend beim Bier und Wurst.
Axel schickes Rad! ( nur scheiss Reifen drauf!)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (27. Juni 2009)

vorn kommt noch ne Rubber Queen drauf


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Juni 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> So bin auch wieder da
> Hab mein Rekord für dieses Jahr gebrochen: 118km/2036HM und 7,5 im Sattel
> Und Ihr (Exto & Co) wollt nächstes We das doppelte fahren mit Start um Mitternacht  Viel Spaß
> Mir reichts für heute...
> ...



wer war denn nun alles mit ?

nach paar weizen und nem raki beim essen, fühlt sich mein knie z. zt. topfit an  . 
wenn das so bliebe, wär ich nächstes we dabei. 
drückt mir mal die daumen


----------



## schappi (27. Juni 2009)

Schaut mal ins "intime" ? Forum


----------



## Scott-y (27. Juni 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Am Sonntag abend ist Teambesprechung! Ich ahbe euch etwas total lustuges vom  Deisterkreisel zu erzählen. Ich habe heute mit jemandem gesprochen der an der Laube "auf der anderen Seite" dabei war. Die hatten Angst, das sie jetzt Haue kriegen! Mehr Morgen Abend beim Bier und Wurst.
> Axel schickes Rad! ( nur scheiss Reifen drauf!)
> Gruß
> Schappi



So sahen die auch aus . Den ist die Wurst förmlich im Halse stecken geblieben.


----------



## afausl (28. Juni 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Heute war ne schöne Tour angesagt, die auch gleich meine Bestmarke markiert: 77,3km, 1630hm, 6,15h. vielen Dank an die Guidos Tom, Dirk und Sascha, die uns mit geballter GPS Power durch die flowigen, aber mangels Gefälle auch oft anstrengenden, Trails gescheucht haben.


Von mir auch nochmal schönen Dank an alle. War wirklich ne klasse Tour, obwohl ich am Ende schon froh war es geschafft zu haben.  

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (28. Juni 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wer war denn nun alles mit ?
> 
> nach paar weizen und nem raki beim essen, fühlt sich mein knie z. zt. topfit an  .
> wenn das so bliebe, wär ich nächstes we dabei.
> drückt mir mal die daumen



Nun bleib mal locker und mach erst mal bis Freitag Pause !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dann kannst du ja immer noch am Samstag Nacht starten 

DHF


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. Juni 2009)

Schicke Karre, Axel!

Wie siehts denn am Donnerstag mit ner Runde im Ostdeister aus? Möchte mit jemand die neuen Trails zeigen?


----------



## LocoFanatic (28. Juni 2009)

Hi ihr.
war heute unverhofft in Springe.. aber leider haben die hier gelagerten Ersatz-Schuhe keine Klick-Platten...
Also war ich mal mit Hund und Papa zu Fuß erkunden, was da zwischen Laube und Taternpfahl auf Springer Seite abgeht.
2 hammer-interessante Dinge habe ich da gesehen... eienr scheint sogar "epic" zu sein...
Ich freue mich auch auf die nächste Gelegenheit, dass man sich mal mit mir zusammen tut und mich ein bisschen "rumführt"... (Grüße @ Sören  )
Ich melde mich dann vorher,
Grüße
Charles


----------



## Hitzi (28. Juni 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich ahbe euch etwas total lustuges vom  Deisterkreisel zu erzählen. Ich habe heute mit jemandem gesprochen der an der Laube "auf der anderen Seite" dabei war. Die hatten Angst, das sie jetzt Haue kriegen! Gruß
> Schappi



Beim nächsten Mal "bellen" wir einfach mal. Anfahrt aus vollem Tempo, absteigen und einfach mal 10 Meter auf die Männers zulaufen. Danach schön lachen und wieder verschwinden. Sieht auch immer lustig aus


----------



## Madeba (29. Juni 2009)

exto schrieb:


> ...Lipperland Vuelta ...
> 
> ...
> Abfahrt Punkt Mitternacht,
> ...



...meine Güte, hat das gedauert, bis ich diesen Beitrag wiedergefunden habe... 

exto, hast Du sowas wie einen Zeitplan ? 
Evtl. würde ich Euch ein Stück begleiten, aber erst _*nach *_Sonnenaufgang (Nienstedt, Bad Münder ?)


----------



## exto (29. Juni 2009)

Na ja, Sonnenaufgang dürfte so gegen 03:45 sein, also so etwa am Fuße des Deisters.

Stück mitfahren ist sicher immer sehr nett, nur (wegen der einen oder anderen Anfrage zu dem Thema) mit kleinen Einschränkungen, die ich mir mal zu verkünden erlaube:


Nach Hoermans Verletzung und Samy's Arbeitslagerverpflichtung, bin ich offensichtlich der Einzige, der durchzufahren gedenkt (warum eigentlich?). Das bedeutet, ich werde gnadenlos MEIN Tempo fahren. Wann ich wo bin? Keine Ahnung. Hab ich nicht drüber nachgedacht.
Ihr werdet sicher verstehen, wenn ich keinerlei Umwege oder sowas mache, um jemanden aufzusammeln.
genauso wenig werde ich irgendwo auf irgendwen warten, der sich an einem bestimmten Punkt einklinken möchte. 

Wer also Lust hat, mal mit nem egomanischen Ar*** unterwegs zu sein, ist herzlich eingeladen.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, wollen Schappi und Scotty zumindest von B.O. bis Ende Deister mit. Vielleicht stehen die für "Treffpunktvereinbarungstelefonate" zur Verfügung.


----------



## schappi (29. Juni 2009)

Jau ich komme mit soweit mich die Räder tragen.
uich komme mit dem letzten gernzüberschreitenden Zug.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Wetterfrosch (29. Juni 2009)

ein hallo an die Truppe, welche ich am vergangenden Samstag im Harrl getroffen habe(zwei von euch ja schon in der letzten Woche am Dienstag). Kann vielleicht einer von euch eine Liste posten, worauf alle Leute mit den hiesigen Nicknamen stehen, welche zu eurer Truppe gehören?
Bis zum letzten Julidrittel habe ich ziemlich viel Zeit fürs biken, fahre auch mal gerne Abends oder ganz früh morgens.


Allgemein:
komme aus Bückeburg und bin meistens im Wiehengebirge, Weserbergland, Bückeberge bis hin zum Süntel/Deister unterwegs (so 40-90km). Mache aber auch mal gerne woanders eine Tour/ Bikeurlaub, z.B. Harz, Erzgebirge, Alpen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. Juni 2009)

Wetterfrosch schrieb:


> ein hallo an die Truppe, welche ich am vergangenden Samstag im Harrl getroffen habe(zwei von euch ja schon in der letzten Woche am Dienstag). Kann vielleicht einer von euch eine Liste posten, worauf alle Leute mit den hiesigen Nicknamen stehen, welche zu eurer Truppe gehören?
> Bis zum letzten Julidrittel habe ich ziemlich viel Zeit fürs biken, fahre auch mal gerne Abends oder ganz früh morgens.
> 
> 
> ...



Diese Liste sprengt die übliche Threadlänge oder wird völlig unübersichtlich.
Ca. 40 Leute fahre im Deisterfreunde-Trikot. Das beschreibst aber nur unvollständig. Die Leute, die unregelmäßig in wechselnden Gruppen zusammen radeln sind locker deutlich über 100!
Wenn du im Norddeutschlandforum bei den Threads ..Deister 1 & 2 auf die Anzahl der Antworten klickst bekommst du ein Ranking der Posts. Ich sage mal mutig, jeder der 10 Posts in Summe hat gehört dazu. Aber viele sind nicht hier sondern in www.bc-north.de organisiert und ein weiterer Teil fährt aber postet nicht.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Barbie SHG (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo Wetterfrosch,
ich denke Du meinst unsere 6er TRuppe vom Samstag.
Tour Bückeberge/Idaturm/Klippenturm/Pagenburg.
Du bist doch der "Leftyman", der am Di. beim Anstieg zum Idaturm gaaaanz locker an uns vorbeizog.
Am besten schickst Du Downhillfaller ne PN dann kannst Du der IG Schaumburger Biker beitreten. Da sind die Anderen auch vertreten.
Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. Juni 2009)

Heute morgen gabs wieder Presse:
Biker räumen illegale Strecke im Klosterforst wieder frei und fahren wieder durch die Natur.
Klosterforst sucht weiter nach Lösungen.

"Vor 3 Wochen wurde im Auftrag der Revierförsterei eine Abfahrt gesperrt. Diese Aktion hat viel Geld gekostet und nichts gebracht. [Revierförster Hiller]"

Meine Herren von Presse und Forst:"Der abgelehnte Runde Tisch wäre kostenlos gewesen und hätte 10x mehr gebracht."


----------



## Phil81 (30. Juni 2009)

Die Aktion kann gar nicht genug gekostet haben 

Bleibt abzuwarten was sich die Waldmenschen diesmal ausdenken. 

Kannst du den Artikel mal Scannen?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. Juni 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Die Aktion kann gar nicht genug gekostet haben
> 
> Bleibt abzuwarten was sich die Waldmenschen diesmal ausdenken.
> 
> Kannst du den Artikel mal Scannen?



Leider erst in einer Woche. (Scanner ist abgebaut und wir sind in Urlaubsvorbereitungen)


----------



## exto (30. Juni 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...und fahren wieder durch die Natur.



Ist die "Natur" gemeint, die aus den angesägten, vorher völlig gesunden Bäumen besteht?

Oder die, die sich direkt parallel zu den Fahrwegen erstreckt?

Man weiß es nicht!

Ich richte mich hier auch mal an "mitlesende" Presseleute und Forstverantwortliche:

Wir wüssten zu gern, wo unser Treiben einen realen Schaden anrichtet. Wo wird die Artenvielfalt gefährdet? Wo befinden sich die Unterstände für das Wild, wo ist der Boden besonders erosionsgefährdet? All das wären Fragen gewesen, die wir -übrigens im Interesse der Natur und auch der Forstbetriebe und der Jäger- im Rahmen eines "runden Tisches" geklärt haben wollten. Man kann noch so oft den Eindruck zu erwecken versuchen, wir seien allesamt verantwortungslose Gesetzesbrecher, davon wird's noch lange nicht zur Wahrheit. 

Noch mal zum mitschreiben:


Was wir tun ist LEGAL (siehe §§23ff Niedersächsisches Waldgesetz)
Wir sind der Natur zum größten Teil weitaus verbundener, als es z.B. diejenigen "Waldbeschützer/-besitzer" sind, die u.a.am 20.06. mitsamt Blaskapelle, Bierwagen und einer zweistelligen Anzahl PKW den Deister befallen haben
Wir sind (noch) gesprächsbereit, obwohl wir in einer unbeschreiblichen Arroganz (unter anderem von den Verantwortlichen der Klosterforst) als Gesprächspartner abgelehnt wurden.
Wir sind nicht zwei oder drei Freaks, die marodierend durch den Wald ziehen, sondern HUNDERTE Menschen jeden Alters, Berufes und aus jeder Gesellschaftsschicht.
Als letzter, aber wichtigster Punkt: Wir müssen nicht erbitten oder gar erbetteln, was längst schon unser gutes Recht ist. Wir haben etwas anzubieten. Nämlich Kooperationsbereitschaft. Nehmt es, oder lasst es! Wir haben kein Problem, IHR habt eins und wir sind bereit, euch bei der Lösung zu helfen!

In diesem Sinne:

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. Juni 2009)

Doch noch schnell erledigt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[URL=h...2/_/large/NeuePresse-30-06-09.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## marcx (30. Juni 2009)

Wer die Medien auf seiner Seite hat, hat leider meißt auch die Unterstützung der Masse auf seiner Seite..


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Juni 2009)

und sonst so , was habt ihr heute so getrieben ?

ich hab mir heute gezwungener maßen die sonne auf den bauch im freibad scheinen lassen. 

hätte ja gerne auf dem bike gesessen  

los leute, erzählt mir mal von euren heutigen touren 


hab keine lust mich über diese pressescheize aufzuregen , obwohl da mal ein heftiger leserbrief fällig wär. 
denn wer hat denn gesunde bäume angesägt, um den weg zu blockieren ?


----------



## exto (30. Juni 2009)

Habt ihr armen Niedersachsen eigentlich keine anständigen Lokalzeitungen? Aber  über die Westfalen lästern 

Wenn es einen Anti-Pulitzer-Preis gäbe, Herr Herman hätte ihn locker eingesackt. 

Ich fürchte, der Mann muss furchtbar frustriert sein. Anstatt - wie er früher vielleicht mal geträumt hat - für ein angesehenes Medium interessante Themen zu recherchieren, muss er jetzt auf dem Bauch hinterm Waldstadion von Basche liegen, leere Plastikhüllen fotografieren, darüber messerscharfe Rückschlüsse ziehen und das Ganze in nem miefigen Käseblatt einer überalterten, beschränkten Leserschaft näher bringen. Ich schlage vor, vom nächsten Inhalt der Sammeldose spendieren wir dem Mann mal nen Besuch im Puff. Vielleicht geht's ihm dann besser...


----------



## firefighter76 (30. Juni 2009)

hallo hoerman 
ich war heut in der masch radeln 
und auf dem rückweg fährt da son bengel auf einem baumarktmtb rum träumt vorsich hin und fährt mir voll inne seite 
rechte schulter pelle wech und das schöne grüne trikot eingesaut 
linke hand dick und blau hat dersein scheiß hörnchen drin geparkt  wenn dem seine alten nicht dabei gewesen wären hät ich den samt rad in die leine geschmissen 
gruß aus dem süden von hannover
p.s.: hol mir noch nen coolpack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (30. Juni 2009)

Habe mir den Fuss an ner Scherbe aufgeschnitten. Schei55 See zum Glück kann ich bald wieder Rad fahren. Während der Ferien an nem See rumzuhängen ist ja echt keine Freude. Zum Glück muss ich nicht mehr zur Schule und habe auch keine Kinder.


----------



## toschi (1. Juli 2009)

Sevus, jemand von den Nichtinvaliden am Wochenende in Winterberg?
Wollt mich da mal umschauen und mein Rippchen wieder eingewöhnen


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Juli 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Sevus, jemand von den Nichtinvaliden am Wochenende in Winterberg?
> Wollt mich da mal umschauen und mein Rippchen wieder eingewöhnen



kleiner tip von mir. 

falls du die box fährst/dropst , fahr gleich ohne anzuhalten drüber  

(nur so als tip, mach ich beim nächsten mal auch so )


viel spaß 

hoerman


----------



## toschi (1. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube dropfähig bin ich noch nicht, will nur mal nen bischen freeriden und sehen ob ich mir was abschauen kann .


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Juli 2009)

Hat jemand morgen Zeit zum Fahren?
Und wie siehts Sonntag aus? ich würde auch gerne mal wieder in den Harz!


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Juli 2009)

*hallo leute, 

die anmeldung für das downhill-wochenende in merxhausen

am 29/30 august ist online. 

http://anmeldung-dh.zeitmessung.net

da die teilnehmeranzahl begrenzt ist, schnellstens anmelden 


*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. Juli 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Hat jemand morgen Zeit zum Fahren?
> Und wie siehts Sonntag aus? ich würde auch gerne mal wieder in den Harz!



Ich wollte morgen abend fahren ,wenn die luft nicht mehr so dampft


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> *hallo leute,
> 
> die anmeldung für das downhill-wochenende in merxhausen
> 
> ...



Angemeldet !


----------



## Phil81 (1. Juli 2009)

Angemeldet


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Juli 2009)

Angemeldet 



Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich wollte morgen abend fahren ,wenn die luft nicht mehr so dampft



Ich fahre schon ab morgens, aber ich ruf dich an, wenn wir fertig sind, evtl. bleib ich noch ein bisschen da, dann können wir noch zusammen fahren.


----------



## schappi (1. Juli 2009)

Angemeldet!


----------



## matzinski (1. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute,

Hannover hat jetzt 'ne Municycle-Scene - wir sind jetzt zu zweit.  Hab' mich heute mit 'nen anderen Einradler im BB getroffen. Zusammen sind wir ein wenig dort rumgecrosst.  Wiederholung ist verabredet.

Ich werde morgen früh den Deister unsicher machen, hab' Urlaub. Diesmal aber mit dem Schluchtenbike (is immer noch nich kaputt). Wer fährt mit? Johann vieleicht? Ich werde mich mal auf Verdacht um 11:00 an der Laube einfinden. Vieleicht kommt ja irgendwer hin. Ist bestimmt besser nicht mehr allein im Wald rumzudüsen - bei der schlechten Presse.  Die Grünröcke scheinen ja richtig Frust zu schieben. Nachher ballern die noch auf einen, wenn's keine Zeugen gibt.


----------



## schappi (1. Juli 2009)

Bin ab 7:30 Uhr im Wald unterwegs, bischen Frühsport vor der Arbeit.
Du Matze als unverbesserlicher Frühaufsteher?
Abfahrt 7:30 sorsum , 7:45 Forsthaus Bredenbeck, 8:00 Uhr Taternpfahl

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Jennfa (1. Juli 2009)

Angemeldet !


----------



## exto (2. Juli 2009)

Angemeldet? Klar!


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Angemeldet? Klar!



und auch schon überwiesen. 

das wird ja ein geiles wochenende mit der ganzen truppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (2. Juli 2009)

Die Zerstörungsaktion des Klosterforstes hat also richtig Geld gekostet.

Sehr schön!!!

Das ist auch die Mindeststrafe für das überflüssigr Fällen von gesundem Baumbestand!!!


----------



## matzinski (2. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Bin ab 7:30 Uhr im Wald unterwegs, bischen Frühsport vor der Arbeit.
> Du Matze als unverbesserlicher Frühaufsteher?
> Abfahrt 7:30 sorsum , 7:45 Forsthaus Bredenbeck, 8:00 Uhr Taternpfahl
> 
> ...


Mist, leider zu spät aufgestanden . Jetzt erstmal frühstücken - dann los. 

noch nicht angemeldet. Ich müßte als "Senioren I" starten.  Das überleg ich mir noch. 

bis die Tage, Matze


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. Juli 2009)

Wir kommen um 11 in Wennigsen an. Du kannst uns ja den Grabweg runter entgegenkommen. Ich denke mal wir treffen uns dann irgendwo zwischen Ende Grabweg und Laube.


----------



## 1Tintin (2. Juli 2009)

Tach,
fahre heute abend ca gegen 17:00/17:30 ab Barsinghausen Sportplatz.

noch wer im Wald? Homer wann und wo startest du?

Ist denn der Rest vom Raketentrail zu befahren?

Tintin


----------



## schappi (2. Juli 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Mist, leider zu spät aufgestanden . Jetzt erstmal frühstücken - dann los.
> 
> noch nicht angemeldet. Ich müßte als "Senioren I" starten.  Das überleg ich mir noch.
> 
> bis die Tage, Matze



Matze du bist doch auch ein Kaltduscher und Dickbrettbohrer,
willst du nicht morgen abend mit auf Extos Lipperland Vuelta kommen?
Start ist Freitag  um Mitternacht in Bad Bad Ö bei Exto, dann Weser runter Kanal runter bis Haste, dann auf den E1.über Deister, Süntel,Hameln, bis Lemgo und weiter nach Bad Ö
Ich wollte mitfahren bis mich die Kräfte verlassen.
Wir könnten Morgen mit dem letzten Gernzüberschreitenden Zug nach bad, bad Ö fahren.
was hällst du davon?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taifun (2. Juli 2009)

Wie siehts den am Samstag aus...wer fährt?


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Juli 2009)

unser bremer freund dino auf abwegen . 
exto, da kannst du dir ne scheibe von abschneiden  

mein respekt zu dieser leistung 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6029193&postcount=75


----------



## schappi (2. Juli 2009)

Respekt, Respekt!
Gruß
von 
Schappi


----------



## Barbie SHG (2. Juli 2009)

Wir waren heute im Deister unterwegs und mussten feststellen, dass bei bestem Biergartenwetter gegen Abend kein Pils mehr zu bekommen ist
Traurig aber wahr, der Gastronomie scheint es doch noch sehr gut zu gehen.
Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (2. Juli 2009)

Die ganzen skandinavischen Marathons verdienen diesen Namen noch wirklich. Vätternrondan und (besonders) Store Styrkeproven standen immer ganz oben auf meiner Liste, als ich noch Dackelschneider gefahren bin. Jetzt mach' ich mir meine Herausforderungen halt selbst.

Respekt an Dino und seinen (mir) unbekannten Stoker!


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Juli 2009)

ich könnt echt  bei euren  heutigen bikeaktivitäten.

ich sauf aus frust schon den 4 mojito und es wird trotzdem nicht besser 

wenn der doc mir morgen noch mehr sportverbot erteilt, könnt ich echt :kotz:

ich dreh schon nach ner woche durch, und war heute bei dem geilen wetter kurz davor, mir meinen renner zu schnappen und ne 5 h ga1-tour zu drehen. 

so´ne scheize  

naja, dann weiterhin  

und euch viel spaß beim biken


----------



## chris2305 (3. Juli 2009)

@Hoerman:
Geduld ist eine Tugend. Alles wird wieder gut. 
Ach ja nur noch 4 Tage.......


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Juli 2009)

@ homer 

was macht der neue bock ?
steht der schon bei dir in der garage oder wann soll er kommen ?

v.g. 

hoerman


----------



## Madeba (3. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> ...Wer also Lust hat, mal mit nem egomanischen Ar*** unterwegs zu sein, ist herzlich eingeladen.
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, wollen Schappi und Scotty zumindest von B.O. bis Ende Deister mit. Vielleicht stehen die für "Treffpunktvereinbarungstelefonate" zur Verfügung.



Schappi,
schick mir doch mal bitte Deine H-Nr. per PM. Wenn die Vögel bei uns im Garten morgen früh auch wieder so einen Terror wie heute veranstalten, und mich um 4.15 Uhr aus dem Bett brüllen, klingele Ich Euch an. Vielleicht komme ich Euch dann doch noch entgegen.



exto schrieb:


> ...Sonnenaufgang dürfte so gegen 03:45 sein, also so etwa am Fuße des Deisters...


also zwischen 5.30 und 6.00 Uhr am Süntelturm... fahrt Ihr stur E1 bis zum S-Turm ?



exto schrieb:


> ...Das bedeutet, ich werde gnadenlos MEIN Tempo fahren..


mach Dir mal keine Sorgen. Es ist ja warm, das werde ich schon nicht frieren, wenn ich dauernd auf Dich warten muß


----------



## matzinski (3. Juli 2009)

@schappi - ich wär' ja dabei gewesen, aber ich fahr (zum Glück?) mit meiner Familie morgen früh in den wohlverdienten Urlaub zu den Kasköppen nach Holland. Ich werde die nächsten 2 Wochen das Bike gegen das Surfboard austauschen. Viel Spaß im Lipperland. zum Thema: der Tip von Sören mit dem Melkfett in der Hose ist bestimmt nicht der Schlechteste. Ich bin gestern 'ne 60 km-Runde gedreht und habe mich von der ganzen Schwitzerei doch tatsächlich wund gefahren, aua. 

bis bald im Wald, Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (3. Juli 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> also zwischen 5.30 und 6.00 Uhr am Süntelturm... fahrt Ihr stur E1 bis zum S-Turm ?



Abgesehen von dem Stück zwischen Nienstädter Pass und der Wegkreuzung knapp unterhalb Annaturm (Stern?) Ich hasse den Teeranstieg und fahre lieber ein kurzes Stück runter und dann eine Etage tiefer parallel zum E1.


----------



## Niggels (3. Juli 2009)

Ich hab vom 5. bis zum 10. das Auto meiner Mutte zur freien Verüfügung. Könnte also mal eben mein neues in den Kofferraum packen und in den Deister fahren? Wie wärs? War ja auch schon lange nicht mehr da.

Grüße


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. Juli 2009)

Sonntag 11:00 Waldkater!


----------



## Evel Knievel (3. Juli 2009)

Treffpunkt für die Bekloppten is aber eigentlich um 12!

Ich bin da !


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. Juli 2009)

Gut, dann um 12.


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Juli 2009)

Niggels schrieb:


> Ich hab vom 5. bis zum 10. das Auto meiner Mutte zur freien Verüfügung. Könnte also mal eben mein neues in den Kofferraum packen und in den Deister fahren? Wie wärs? War ja auch schon lange nicht mehr da.
> 
> Grüße





Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Treffpunkt für die Bekloppten is aber eigentlich um 12!
> 
> Ich bin da !




ja klasse idee 

macht mal , viel spaß euch allen


----------



## exto (3. Juli 2009)

Niggels schrieb:


> Ich hab vom 5. bis zum 10. das Auto meiner Mutte zur freien Verüfügung.



Du könntest doch prima mit der S5 in den Deister fahren...

Ich fürchte, ich werd noch nicht wieder fit sein. Außerdem muss ich meinen Rahmen noch mal einschicken. Den will ich Sonntag strippen...


----------



## matzinski (3. Juli 2009)

Sören, was sacht der Doc? Wie lange soll die Rekonvaleszenzsphase noch dauern?


----------



## matzinski (3. Juli 2009)

Johann, wo wart ihr gestern? Hab' bis 11:30 am Grab rumgelungert. Bin dann zum Bielstein und Grenzweg.


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Juli 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Sören, was sacht der Doc? Wie lange soll die Rekonvaleszenzsphase noch dauern?




weiß ich gleich um 15.00 uhr  

mein gefühl sagt mind. 6 wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (3. Juli 2009)

Mist, das klingt gar nicht gut. Ich hoff' das Beste für dich. Vieleicht dauerts ja doch nicht so lange.


----------



## Madeba (3. Juli 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Ach ja nur noch 4 Tage.......


viel Spaß in den Bergen ! 
Kommt gesund wieder... und immer dran denken: nicht durch Bullis *durch*fahren  (Grüße an Ingo, gute Besserung !)


----------



## schappi (3. Juli 2009)

Hoerman
was sagt der Doc?
Muss das Bein ab?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (3. Juli 2009)

Hoerman sitzt gerade aufm Rennrad! Also logger bleiben


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Juli 2009)

doc sagt, ab in die röhre. 

bruch oder anbruch der kniescheibe ist es zum glück wohl nicht. 

z.zt. lautet die vorläufige diagnose erstmal "nur" auf schwere knieprellung. 
um nen riss der ...(doc hat da etwas gesagt was ich mir nicht gemerkt hab ) oder einen knorpelschaden auszuschliessen , soll ich in die röhre. 

(hat einer nen tip, wo ich schnell nen mrt-termin bekomme ? 
termin im agnes-karl-kkh in laatzen nicht vor ende juli )

wenn knorpelschaden oder dieser komische riss, dann op . 

bis dahin soll ich alles machen, was mir keine schmerzen bereitet. 

rennradrunde ging so la la . durch den bluterguss hab ich halt noch nen spannungsschmerz . jetzt halt mal abwarten, wie das knie reagiert. 

war aber ein geiles gefühl, mal wieder ein wenig wind um die nase zu bekommen. 
hoffe, ich kann morgen wieder ne runde drehen.
mtb wird aber wohl noch nicht gehen, erst mal wieder locker anfangen 


euch viel spaß bei der lipper-vuelta. 
wär gerne dabei gewesen 


schönes we

hoerman


----------



## firefighter76 (3. Juli 2009)

gibt in hannover am marstall noch nen durchleuchtungs spezilisten


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. Juli 2009)

@matze: dann haben wir uns irgendwie verpasst  Wir sind auch zuerst Grabweg gefahren, dann Ladies, Grenz, Mögebier, Rakete.

Dienstag und Donnerstag hab ich Zeit zum Biken. Wer noch? Ehemalige Studenten, Selbstständige?


----------



## chris2305 (3. Juli 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> viel Spaß in den Bergen !
> Kommt gesund wieder... und immer dran denken: nicht durch Bullis *durch*fahren  (Grüße an Ingo, gute Besserung !)



Vielen Dank!!
Ja ja der Ingo....
Wir werden unser bestes geben gesung wiederzukommen


----------



## Homer_Simplon (3. Juli 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @matze: dann haben wir uns irgendwie verpasst  Wir sind auch zuerst Grabweg gefahren, dann Ladies, Grenz, Mögebier, Rakete.
> 
> Dienstag und Donnerstag hab ich Zeit zum Biken. Wer noch? Ehemalige Studenten, Selbstständige?



Dienstag und Donnerstag hätte ich evlt. Zeit für ne Abendrunde ab 18.00
Das neue Rad ist leider noch nicht da, und das Alte knarzt und knackst als wenn man pausenlos an den Wasserrädern vorbeifährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (3. Juli 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> gibt in hannover am marstall noch nen durchleuchtungs spezilisten



Da wird Dir aber was anderes durchleuchtet...

Also morgen wer im Wald?

@hoerman: Du bist doch krank.  ...selbst ich Renner fahre bei den Temperaturen kein RR.Da brennt doch der Asphalt
Kleine gemütliche Hardtail Runde morgen?


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Juli 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> @hoerma*n*: Du bist doch krank.  ...selbst ich Renner fahre bei den Temperaturen kein RR.Da brennt doch der Asphalt
> Kleine gemütliche Hardtail Runde morgen?



ruhig brauner  

bin heute abend erst gg. 18:45 ne 1h gefahren. 

hardtail lass ich lieber noch sein. weiss nicht, wie das knie auf die belastung am berg reagiert.


----------



## taifun (3. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ruhig brauner
> 
> bin heute abend erst gg. 18:45 ne 1h gefahren.
> 
> hardtail lass ich lieber noch sein. weiss nicht, wie das knie auf die belastung am berg reagiert.



Habe nichts von berg gesagt


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Juli 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Habe nichts von berg gesagt



hab morgen nicht wirklich viel zeit. 
könnte nur von 08:30 - 11:00  oder von 15:30 - 17:30 . 

werd wohl morgen erstmal schauen was das knie sagt, und dann mach ich wohl ne rr-runde.


----------



## taifun (3. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hab morgen nicht wirklich viel zeit.
> könnte nur von 08:30 - 11:00  oder von 15:30 - 17:30 .
> 
> werd wohl morgen erstmal schauen was das knie sagt, und dann mach ich wohl ne rr-runde.



hmm...dachte so von 10:00 bis 12:00-13:00 uhr..danach an Teich mit Frau und Hund


----------



## Phil81 (3. Juli 2009)

Hoerman was hälste von ner Biergarten Runde am Sonntag hoch zum Annaturm und zurück nach Springe 

Für mehr reicht es ja bei mir auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Juli 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> hmm...dachte so von 10:00 bis 12:00-13:00 uhr..danach an Teich mit Frau und Hund



schaff ich nicht. muss um 11:00 bei mirka sein 



Phil81 schrieb:


> Hoerman was hälste von ner Biergarten Runde am Sonntag hoch zum Annaturm und zurück nach Springe
> 
> Für mehr reicht es ja bei mir auch nicht



mal schaun, wollte eigentlich bei schönem wetter ins freibad. 
wann wolltest du denn los ?


----------



## McNim (3. Juli 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> ...Also morgen wer im Wald?
> ...


 
Hallo Taifun,

mein Weibchen ist morgen bis ca. 15 Uhr in der Uni! Da werde ich wohl mal in Deister fahren. Kann nur nicht sagen wann und wo ich sein werde. Und da es mit meiner Kondition immer schlimmer wird, kann ich erst mal alle Deisterfreunde Verabredungen streichen. Wenn wir uns morgen sehen, können wir ja mal eins, zwei Trails fahren.

Marius


----------



## exto (3. Juli 2009)

So. Stündchen gepennt, der Blick nach draußen fällt auf den Mond, der friedlich am Himmel steht und trockene Straßen in B.O. beleuchtet. Das Regennradar zeigt, dass die Gewitterfront aktuell den Staub aus Deister und Süntes wäscht. Bis wir da sind ist alles wieder schön geschmeidig. Von Westen kommt auch nix nach. 

Bestes Deisterfreun.de-Wetter also. jetzt noch n lecker Bütterken, dann komt Scotty als letzter Mohikaner und los geht's... 

Drückt uns die Daumen!


----------



## 4mate (3. Juli 2009)

Respekt! Alles Gute wünsche ich euch. 

Gibt es Live-Berichterstattung während der N8-Extrem-Tour?!


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> So. Stündchen gepennt, der Blick nach draußen fällt auf den Mond, der friedlich am Himmel steht und trockene Straßen in B.O. beleuchtet. Das Regennradar zeigt, dass die Gewitterfront aktuell den Staub aus Deister und Süntes wäscht. Bis wir da sind ist alles wieder schön geschmeidig. Von Westen kommt auch nix nach.
> 
> Bestes Deisterfreun.de-Wetter also. jetzt noch n lecker Bütterken, dann komt Scotty als letzter Mohikaner und los geht's...
> 
> Drückt uns die Daumen!



hier ist der regen seit 21:30 uhr vorbei. kam heftig was runter. 

wo ist denn schappi , hat er gekniffen ?


----------



## Downhillfaller (4. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hier ist der regen seit 21:30 uhr vorbei. kam heftig was runter.
> 
> wo ist denn schappi , hat er gekniffen ?



puh, ganz schön nass im Deister heute morgen gewesen 
Armer Exto und Co 
Ich durfte zum Glück nach 3km und gerissener Kette wieder runterrollen


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Juli 2009)

sms von exto um 08:25 :

sind grad in hameln beim frühstücken


sms von exto um 10:34

125 km / 1700 hm kurz vor bösingfeld. markus ist mir. mario nicht mehr .


----------



## schappi (4. Juli 2009)

Nach 11 Stunden Schlaf fühle ich mich wie neugeboren.
Aufgrund meines Jetlags von meiner Südamerika Blitztour und dem daraus resultierenden Schlafdefizits sowie der Unwetterwaqrnungen für letzte Nacht entlang der Strecke hatte ich mich entschlossen nicht mitzufahren. Nächste Woche wird wieder küppelhart und dann hätte ich mir die Karten gelegt und wäre rumgelaufen wie ein Zombie.
Toll das Exto das so durchzieht!
Ich drücke die Daumen.
Wie sieht das Sonntag aus? ich muss mal wieder Trailsurfen?
wer ist wann unterwegs?
Samy und Niggels 11:00 Uhr am waldkater?

Gruß
Schappi

Hoerman wir können dich ja zu dritt  in einem AOK Chopper hochziehen. Oben binden wir dich dann auf ein Bike und ab geht die wilde Luzie!!!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. Juli 2009)

ich bin sonntag dabei um 11.00 oder um 12.00 ? von mir aus um 11.30 an der laube und dann über grab oder farnweg zum Waldkater


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hoerman wir können dich ja zu dritt  in einem AOK Chopper hochziehen. Oben binden wir dich dann auf ein Bike und ab geht die wilde Luzie!!!





1. werde ich mich nie freiwillig in einen aok-chooper setzen
2. werd ich wegen dem knie nächste woche definitiv kein bike fahren ( es sei denn, mein knie wird besser ) , daher nur rr.
3. ist morgen freibad mit familie angesagt
4. wie sagt exto immer " in den pausen wird man schnell" 
5. will ich es langsam angehen lassen, nix überstürzen und die endgültige diagnose oder heilung abwarten. ​

v.g. 

hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (4. Juli 2009)

Respekt!
Du entwickelst Altersweisheit!


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Respekt!
> Du entwickelst Alltersweisheit!



das aus deinem munde


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. Juli 2009)

Heyho und ich kommen um 11 in Wennigsen an. Kurz nach 11 dann am Waldkater. 
Schappi, wartest du da? Niggels, kommst du auch dahin? 
Dann 11:30 Laube (Homer, ok?)
Trail runter zum Waldkatzer und Evel treffen.


----------



## schappi (4. Juli 2009)

OK
das machen wir so!

Du kannst schon Lemmie aussteigen (dann ist die Fahrkarte billiger und wir torken zusammen rüber zum Waldkater, dann sind wie so 11:10 am Waldkater
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (4. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> das aus deinem munde



Jaaaahh,
Lob aus meinem Munde zählt doppelt, denn allein der fehlende Tadel ist Lob genug!


----------



## exto (4. Juli 2009)

So, bin wieder da.

Ich gebe zu, so um die Mittagszeit rum war ich ein bisschen gar und hab gemogelt: Um Bösingfeld haben wir zwei fiese Anstiege umschifft und sind von Reine bis Linderhofe Straße gefahren. So sind's dann doch nur ca. 180 km und 2400 hm geworden.

Danke an die beiden Begleiter für die moralische Unterstützung


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. Juli 2009)

Schappi: heyho und ich sind dann kurz vor 11 am Sportplatz.

exto:  Wie lange habt ihr gebraucht? Seid ihr noch in den Regen gekommen?


----------



## Kampfmaschine (4. Juli 2009)

Wenn jemand aufm Grabweg blaue TISO Kettenblattschrauben findet (4 Stück), das sind meine!
Hab sie wohl nicht richtig angezogen, Shit!


----------



## exto (4. Juli 2009)

Gleich alle vier? Sch...

Samy, ich hab nicht einen Tropfen Regen auf der ganzen Tour abgekriegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (4. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hat einer nen tip, wo ich schnell nen mrt-termin bekomme ?
> termin im agnes-karl-kkh in laatzen nicht vor ende juli


versuch es mal in Hameln bei Rosenberg oder Karakidis, dort habe ich schon mal Termine nach wenigen Tagen bekommen.
Hol' Dir vor einer evtl. OP unbedingt noch eine Meinung von einem anständigen Orthopäden ! (bist Du eigentlich privat versichert ? Dann hätte ich zwei gute Tipps für Dich.)


übrigens: exto mag es gar nicht, bei einer Biketour ständig per Handy nach seinem Befinden oder Aufenthaltsort gefragt zu werden


----------



## Madeba (4. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> So, bin wieder da...
> ... So sind's dann doch nur ca. 180 km und 2400 hm geworden.


Ich habe die 2000hm bis zum Bahnhof auch noch voll gemacht, hatte aber nur 105km.
Demnach habe ich den langweiligen, anspruchslosen Teil der Tour wohl verpasst 

vielleicht kontrollierst Du Deine B.O.-Ortskenntnisse noch mal - das waren nie und nimmer "nur" zwei Kilometer zum Bahnhof. Und ein Linksknick in der Straße beim Bahnhof war auch keiner. Ich bin fast am Bahnhof vorbeigerauscht, weil ich ständig auf die Uhr geguckt habe, und keine Kurve in Sicht war 
14:47 Uhr stand ich auf dem Bahnsteig  



exto schrieb:


> Danke an die beiden Begleiter für die moralische Unterstützung


immer wieder gerne , aber dann ohne Schummeln


----------



## exto (4. Juli 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> vielleicht kontrollierst Du Deine B.O.-Ortskenntnisse noch mal - das waren nie und nimmer "nur" zwei Kilometer zum Bahnhof. Und ein Linksknick in der Straße beim Bahnhof war auch keiner. Ich bin fast am Bahnhof vorbeigerauscht, weil ich ständig auf die Uhr geguckt habe, und keine Kurve in Sicht war



Tschuldigung. Stimmt! Zwischen dem Bahnhof und dem Linksknick sind noch zwei Häuser/Läden  Asche auf mein Haupt.


----------



## Evel Knievel (4. Juli 2009)

Ich bring morgen noch einen jungen Mann aus meinem Dorf mit, der die Woche bei mir war und ein paar Fragen zum Thema Mountainbike hatte.

Ich hab ihm dann ein paar Bikes gezeigt, ein paar Zeitschriften mitgegeben und NWD 9.

Was soll ich sagen, 2 Tage später is er losgestratzt, hat sich komplette Schutzausrüstung und ein Rocky Mountain Flatline mit Hammerschmidt für 3700 Euronen bestellt.

Da sagt man glaub ich: Der hat nich lange gefackelt!
Morgen kommt er aber erst ma mit um zu gucken was wir überhaupt so im Wald machen, unglaublich!

Bis denne!


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juli 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich hab ihm dann ein paar Bikes gezeigt, ein paar Zeitschriften mitgegeben und NWD 9. Was soll ich sagen, 2 Tage später is er losgestratzt, hat sich komplette Schutzausrüstung und ein Rocky Mountain Flatline mit Hammerschmidt für 3700 Euronen bestellt.


 
Hehe, nach NWD 9 ein Rocky FL? Is ja mal wohl voll infiziert worden  dann viel Spass


----------



## Niggels (5. Juli 2009)

Sorry Jungs, ich kann heute leider nich dabei sein. Bei uns ist Schützenfest. Ich denke ihr wisst, warum ich noch nicht fahren darf  Aber viel Spaß im Wald und schöne Grüße
NIggels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Juli 2009)

Niggels schrieb:


> Sorry Jungs, ich kann heute leider nich dabei sein. Bei uns ist Schützenfest. Ich denke ihr wisst, warum ich noch nicht fahren darf  Aber viel Spaß im Wald und schöne Grüße
> NIggels




bist du grad erst nach hause gekommen ? 
wenn bei uns schützenfest war, war ich um diese uhrzeit noch nicht wieder am leben


----------



## Madeba (5. Juli 2009)

*kleine Nachlese der Tageslicht-Lipperland-Vuelta*

Wetter: irgendwo zwischen grandios und perfekt ! 
gerade noch angenehmer Wind aus WNW, handzahme Schäfchenwolken, Temparatur zwischen 17°C (5.30 Uhr) und 25°C (14.45 Uhr), Null Niederschlag (und -schläge )

Strecke ab Bad Münder: (eigentlich ging es hier ja erst richtig los, exto hat sich schließlich die ersten 50km am Wasser entlang bei 20hm und anständigem Rückenwind nur ausgeruht  )




exto gut drauf bei km115




nette Trails waren auch einige dabei:




die Ausschliderung des E1 wurde von uns auch mal ganz individuell interpretiert




exto nicht mehr so gut drauf bei km160 




schade für alle, die nicht mit dabei waren 
im Album sind noch ein paar Fotos


----------



## schappi (5. Juli 2009)

Niggels schrieb:


> Sorry Jungs, ich kann heute leider nich dabei sein. Bei uns ist Schützenfest. Ich denke ihr wisst, warum ich noch nicht fahren darf  Aber viel Spaß im Wald und schöne Grüße
> NIggels



Schade hast was verpasst!
wir waren über 30 Leute die sich am Waldkater getroffen haben sodaß wir uns dann in 2 Gruppen aufgeteilt haben.

Steffen will heute den Satelitentrail sturzfrei fahren. Er wird später hier noch darüber berichten.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (5. Juli 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> Strecke ab Bad Münder: (eigentlich ging es hier ja erst richtig los, exto hat sich schließlich die ersten 50km am Wasser entlang bei 20hm und anständigem Rückenwind nur ausgeruht  )



Hmmm... ich überlege die ganze Zeit: War zwischen Kanal und Bad Münder-Ziegenbuche nicht irgendwas? Mir war irgendwie, als sei ich irgendwo drüber gefahren. Ne Schüppe Sand? Der Deister? Keine Ahnung, war ja noch dunkel...



Madeba schrieb:


> exto nicht mehr so gut drauf bei km160



Du hast ganz vergessen, dazu zu schreiben, dass das n richtiger Anstieg war, an dem das Foto entstanden ist


----------



## Niggels (5. Juli 2009)

Ach so ein Mist :/ Da wär ich natürlich gerne dabei gewesen...


----------



## blumully (5. Juli 2009)

War eine schöne Tour heute!

Homer und ich sind zu guter letzt den Farnweg herunter gedüst. Fuhr sich echt gut, so dass ich mehr und mehr Gas gegeben hab. Leider habe ich eine kleine Wurzel übersehen und bin mit der Pedale dran hängen geblieben. Das Rad ist stehen geblieben und ich habe einen Sittich über den Lenker gemacht. Bevor ich überhaupt geschnallt habe, was passiert war  , lag ich auch schon flach im Staub. 

Ist aber nix passiert!


----------



## Madeba (5. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> ...Du hast ganz vergessen, dazu zu schreiben, dass das n richtiger Anstieg war, an dem das Foto entstanden ist


der erfahrene Bike-Foto-Gucker erkennt doch auf Anhieb, das es da min. 12% hochgeht...

...oder so...

und außerdem hast Du Dir das ausgelutscht aus der Wäsche gucken nach 13,5h und 160km im Sattel redlich verdient


----------



## Jennfa (6. Juli 2009)

Jau war ein toller Tag heute. Wieder mal jede Menge Leute dabei . Wir sind dann zum Schluß noch den Grenzweg, Barbie und dann drüben RT mit Johann gefahren. Der untere Teil ist ja ganz schön zugewuchert!

VG Jenna


----------



## schappi (6. Juli 2009)

Schade Grenzweg wäre ich auch gern mitgefahren.
Phil und die Hannoveraner waren 1 min vor Abfahrt des Zuges da


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Juli 2009)

Morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (6. Juli 2009)

Hey Evel,
wie war der Sateliten Trail?
Sturzfrei runtergekommen?


----------



## Evel Knievel (7. Juli 2009)

Ich bin bis zur 3. Kurve gekommen, sogar ohne Fußabsetzen, dann hab ich ganz kurz, wirklich ganz kurz die Vorderradbremse angetippt. Dann hab erst ich mein Bike überholt, worauf mein Bike dann mich überholt hat.
Die Staubwolke war aber echt klasse, und ich hab ne leichte Pizza am rechten Unterarm.

Auf Arbeit meinte dann ein Kollege: Mann, deine Verletzung kann man ja immer noch sehen, worauf ich entgegnete: Ne du, das ist von heute.

Die verschobenen Gesichtzzüge, die ich dann zu sehen bekam, kann ich bis heute nicht deuten!

Naja, das war ja nicht der letzte Sonntag dieses Jahr. Um 8 geht's erst ma nach Winterberg.
Bis später!


----------



## toschi (7. Juli 2009)

Moin, immer langsam Evel 
Unser Wochenende in WB war auch super, nen bischen hüpfen und schreddern geht auch schon wieder gut, muss jetzt nur wieder ein wenig an der Kondition feilen, bin fast fünf Wochen nicht zum biken gekommen. Der Park scheint aber nicht mehr so gut besucht zu sein, ich hatte schon gedacht Ferien und Wochenende wirds da ganz schön voll sein, es hielt sich aber in Grenzen und mit max. 10 min anstehen am Lift war alles aktzeptabel. Nur einen Schauer hätte es in der Nach mal geben können, war ganz schön staubig .
Übrigens hat einer sein Deistertrikot in Winterberg gelassen, das Personal am Kartenschalter hat es sofort wiedererkannt, Name ist aber wohl bekannt und der Eigner will es abholen, war das etwa Evel? 

Am Samstag gab es eine inoffizielle Nightsession am Slopestyle mit Flutlicht, klasse und krasse Sachen sind die Jungs da gesprungen, Backflip, 360, Nofodcancan oder wie das heisst, war alles dabei 
Mir wird ganz schwindelig wenn ich die Kicker nur anschaue


----------



## McNim (7. Juli 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Morgen jemand unterwegs?


 
Hallo Johann,

da meine Frau heute länger muss und ich evtl. früher Schluß mache, habe ich noch eine Runde geplannt. Aber ich nehme an du bist schon eh Unterwegs und wenn ich dann mal im Deister erscheine, bist du wieder in der Heimat?

Marius


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. Juli 2009)

Moin! Ich hätte noch Lust auf ne kleine Runde. Ich schick dir mal meine Handynummer per PM.


----------



## Phil81 (7. Juli 2009)

Wann wollt ihr denn starten?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. Juli 2009)

Nee hat sich erledigt. Donnerstag!


----------



## exto (7. Juli 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Übrigens hat einer sein Deistertrikot in Winterberg gelassen, das Personal am Kartenschalter hat es sofort wiedererkannt, Name ist aber wohl bekannt und der Eigner will es abholen, war das etwa Evel?



Nee, der Dussel war ich. Evel hat's heute eingesackt und gerettet. Zusammen mit nem Paar Pedalen und meinen Handschuhen. Man wird halt nich jünger...


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Nee, der Dussel war ich. Evel hat's heute eingesackt und gerettet. Zusammen mit nem Paar Pedalen und meinen Handschuhen. Man wird halt nich jünger...



pedalen und handschuhe sind ja egal. 

aber das deisterfreun.de-trikot vergessen   ,
das kostet ja wohl einen  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (7. Juli 2009)

...wenn du nicht so gedrängelt hättest...


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> ...wenn du nicht so gedrängelt hättest...



is ja rüchtichhhh     , 

da kannste erzählen was du willst, aus *der* nummer kommst du nicht so einfach raus


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. Juli 2009)

Nach einer Woche Deister-Abstinenz war ich heute mal wieder unterwegs.
Hinten hatte ich einen Butylschlauch drin...

Wer erzählt die Geschichte weiter?


----------



## firefighter76 (7. Juli 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Nach einer Woche Deister-Abstinenz war ich heute mal wieder unterwegs.
> Hinten hatte ich einen Butylschlauch drin...
> 
> Wer erzählt die Geschichte weiter?



du ziehst den plattfuß ja an wie ich die unfähigen radfahrer die mir ins rad fahren


----------



## toschi (7. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> pedalen und handschuhe sind ja egal.
> 
> aber das deisterfreun.de-trikot vergessen   ,
> das kostet ja wohl einen  .


Hab ich jetzt gepetzt .
hatte auch nach dem Namen gefragt, da ich Euch aber fast alle nur mit Nick kenne war da nix zu machen, mit Exto, Hörmann und Evel konnte der Gute nix anfangen 

Aber wenn der Evel das Package mitgebracht hat is ja gut, trinkt einen für mich mit


----------



## LocoFanatic (7. Juli 2009)

!Hola senhoritas et senhores!
Bin höchstwahrscheinlich am So und dann am WE danach von Freitag gesetzten Abend an in SPR und damit auf dem Rad im Deister  
es sei denn, die lang erwartete Weltuntergang tritt ein (meteorologisch oder komplett)
wer Lust hat, die ein oder andere Runde zu drehen, oder mir eine Tour offerieren will, nur zu, PM bzw ich lese auch mit, sofern das Inet verfügbar ist.
Grüße
Charles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (8. Juli 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Hab ich jetzt gepetzt .



Nee, lass mal. Dein Post hat mich erst dazu gebracht, mal nachzusehen, ob ich das Teil wirklich soooo lange in der Wäsche hatte...

Danke!

Hab ja im Mom kein adäquates Bike, um das FR-Shirt angemessen auszuführen.


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. Juli 2009)

War heute sehr lustig in Winterberg. Hat die ganze Nacht geschüttet und heute 2 mal kurz geregnet. Das war aber wohl nur damit die DH-Piste nich so staubt.
Das unterste Stück war jedenfalls ganz schönes Mockerzeug. Meine Karre hat am Ende glaub ich 5 Kilo mehr gewogen!

Hab aber trotzdem genau 30 Abfahrten geschafft, was genau 6000 Tiefenmetern entspricht. Da hätt ich im Deister aber ein paar Tage länger gebraucht! Mehr ging aber nicht, der Lift is einfach zu langsam. Freundliches Anfragen ob das Ding einen Turbo besitzt wurde nur mit Stirnrunzeln quittiert.

Und ich habe heute festgestellt das ich alt werde. Da fragt mich ein Teenager im Lift neben mir: Wo kommen Sie denn eigentlich her? SIE, der sagt einfach SIIIE zu mir!!!
Für soviel Unhöflichkeit hätt der eigentlich ne Watschen verdient!

Gute Nacht!


----------



## taifun (8. Juli 2009)

haha....mensch,sei Dankbar.
Es gibt doch noch junge,die Respekt vor dem alter haben


----------



## toschi (8. Juli 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> ...der Lift is einfach zu langsam. Freundliches Anfragen ob das Ding einen Turbo besitzt wurde nur mit Stirnrunzeln quittiert...


Ja der Typ da unten macht irgendwie immer den angepissten, oben die Jungs sind immer gut drauf, war jedenfalls am WE so.

@Exto
Ach so, der Typ am Kartenschalter hat gesagt es hätte sich schon jemand gemeldet und würde es in den nächsten Tagen abholen. Das kannst Du dann ja nicht gewesen sein. Hast Du jetzt zwei FR Shirts?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Nee, lass mal. Dein Post hat mich erst dazu gebracht, mal nachzusehen, ob ich das Teil wirklich soooo lange in der Wäsche hatte...
> 
> Danke!
> 
> Hab ja im Mom kein adäquates Bike, um das FR-Shirt angemessen auszuführen.



Moin, erstmal Glückwunsch zur Weltumrundung 
Ich dachte du machst das SSP Rigid?

Und warum hast du keine adäquates Bike fürs FR-Shirt?
Wo ist der weiße Gepard?

Ich geh jetzt in den Keller und schaue, warum ein neuer perfekt eingebauter B....-Schlauch nur 200km hielt.


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Juli 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Moin, erstmal Glückwunsch zur Weltumrundung
> Ich dachte du machst das SSP Rigid?
> 
> Und warum hast du keine adäquates Bike fürs FR-Shirt?
> ...



machst du dann heute noch ne probefahrt ? 
wär dabei ( allerdings nur waldwege und  keine trails )


----------



## Phil81 (8. Juli 2009)

Habe gestern auch endeckt das ich mir nen Doppelschleicher am Sonntag eingefangen habe


----------



## exto (8. Juli 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich dachte du machst das SSP Rigid?



Mach ich nächstes Mal. Versprochen!



roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Und warum hast du keine adäquates Bike fürs FR-Shirt?
> Wo ist der weiße Gepard?



Der ist noch mal auf ner Runde durch's Schwabenländle. Da gab's noch Nachbesserungsbedarf hinsichtlich der Endbearbeitung. Sollte aber dann nächste Woche entgültig fertig sein.

Obwohl, was heißt fertig? Ist sowas überhaupt irgendwann fertig?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. Juli 2009)

Zu meinem Neuen Rad hab ich gestern per Mail zu lesen gekriegt, daß es auf der ganzen Welt keinen einzigen Fox RP23 mehr zu kaufen gibt, oder erst zu unbestimmter Zeit, wahrscheinlich weil Canyon die jetzt verschenkt um seine Rahmenbruchkunden zu bestechen. Ich hab das Bike jetzt mit DT Swiss Dämpfer geordert und es sollte nächste oder übernächste Woche dann endlich da sein.


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Juli 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=409355

so langsam bewegt sich was. 
ich stell das hier mal rein, da schneidi sich ja auch ab und an im deister aufhält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=409355
> 
> so langsam bewegt sich was.
> ich stell das hier mal rein, da schneidi sich ja auch ab und an im deister aufhält



Ob "sein" Aufenthalt schon reicht etwas in den Köpfen der Grünröcke zu verändern möchte ich bezweifeln.

Trotzdem geht die Anerkennung unseres Homespots und der unermüdlichen Arbeit einiger die die Trails pflegen runter wie Roloff-Öl.

Bietet "Schneidi" sowas wie Fahrertraining an?
Ich erinnere an das MTB Fahrsicherheitsseminar, dass uns allen geholfen hat. Das als Wochenend Veranstaltung auf verschiedenen Levels.
Jetzt die Steigerung: Der BDR-Beauftragte schult Fahrer im TOP10 Trailrevier Deutschlands dem Deister und FREERIDE, Pedaliero, BSN, BIKE und/oder Mountainbike sind dabei.

Mal so gesponnen nach einem Glas Rotwein.

HINWEIS AN FORST UND PRESSE: Bitte nutzen Sie die moderne Art des Dialoges, melden sich hier kostenlos und "anonym" an. Seien Sie live dabei, erhalten Sie Informationen aus erster Hand und vor allem: Lassen Sie uns wissen, wie/ob wir Ihnen helfen dürfen/können.


----------



## Phil81 (9. Juli 2009)

Falls jemand intresse hat:







Habe ich zur Zeit in den grössen M-XL falls einer noch eine anprobieren möchte. Ansonsten schicke ich die Teile wieder zurück.


----------



## berkel (9. Juli 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Ansonsten schicke ich die Teile wieder zurück.



Taugt die nichts, oder schickst du nur die Größen zurück die nicht passen? Überlege auch mir eine Protektorenhose zu kaufen. Eine Safetyjacket brauche ich auch noch, hast du schon eine?


----------



## Phil81 (9. Juli 2009)

Habe sie nur mal bei nem Kumpel in der Hand gehabt. Habe mir jetzt auf verdacht mal die grÃ¶ssen bestellt. Die die nicht passen schicke ich wieder zurÃ¼ck.

Als Jacket habe ich das hier:

661 Pro Suit






FÃ¼r den Preis unschlagbar. Gibt in England gerade fÃ¼r 110  â¬. Ist auch nicht ganz so warm.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. Juli 2009)

Donnerwetter, Fox hat doch noch nen RP23 in irgent ner Kiste unterm Regal aufm Klo vom Lagermeister gefunden, und der wird jetzt in mein schönes neues Rad gebaut.  hoffentlich wird das nächste Woche was, und hoffentlich wird es trocken, hab keine Lust schon alles auf der Jungfernfahrt einzusauen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Juli 2009)

Zwei Dinge zur Nacht und zur schlechten Berichterstattung in dre Presse.
Sollen wir die Kanäle der Presse im Internet nutzen und legal selbst über uns (die guten und edelen) berichten?

www.myheimat.de wird von der Neuen Presse unterstützt. Die besten Beiträge liegen in gedruckter Form kostenlos in den Briefkästen.

Hier was aus anderen Regionen:
http://www.myheimat.de/dillingen/be...-lassen-sich-von-minusgraden-nicht-schrecken/
http://www.myheimat.de/donauwoerth/beitrag/51892/unterengadin-hoehepunkte-mit-dem-mountainbike/
http://www.myheimat.de/wertingen/be...radeln-auf-das-2760-meter-hohe-stilfser-joch/
http://www.myheimat.de/wertingen/beitrag/46367/buttenwiesen-neues-eldorado-fuer-mountainbiker/

Dann können "wir" locker gegenhalten. Allein extos Einheiten...
DK4, etc

Ergänzend zum Mitnehmen die Telefonnumer und Mailadresse der Lokalredaktionen.
Bars.: 05105-521310
Wenn.:05108-642110
[email protected]

Sollen wir in der IG mal eine Liste zusammenstellen, was in welcher Reihenfolge zu tun ist, falls mal Nagelbretter und Fangdräht "gefunden" werden.

Also sowas wie: Beweise sichern, Sheriff rufen (Nummer?), Presse verständigen, Anwalt(?), Arzt(?) etc

So, ab ins Bett wenn es morgen regnet geht es auf die Rolle


----------



## lakekeman (10. Juli 2009)

Zum Thema böse MTBler... der untere Teil vom Rakete ist wieder übel zugerichtet. Viele kleine Bäumchen bewusst über den Trail abgeknickt. Ist ja klar, das muss man machen, damit wir nicht so viel kaputt fahren 

Davon sollte man mal ein paar Bilder machen und weiterleiten, ich vermute nur die würden einfach ignoriert werden.


----------



## Phil81 (10. Juli 2009)

Einfach wegräumen. Selbst der dümmste Waldschrad wird es irgendwann mal merken.


----------



## Scott-y (10. Juli 2009)

Evel meinte zu dem Thema: Sinngemäß zitiert:  ,,Einfach die Stöckchen wegnehmen! Die Natur ist mit uns... den die jenigen die die Stöckchen legen überleben wir, denn die sind meist älter als wir...."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (10. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ankündigung:
> *1. Deisterfreunde Rücktrittrennen
> 5. September 2009 11:00 Uhr*


Ist das noch aktuell ? Dann meld ich mich jetzt auch mal an. Bitte zwei Startplätze freihalten !



schappi schrieb:


> Reglement:
> ...
> 4. Alle Modifikationen die nicht das Bremssystem betreffen sind erlaubt
> ...


Was genau soll an einer Rücktrittbremse modifiziert werden können ? Und wenn doch was geht, warum nicht ? Da könnte man doch prima seinem Spieltrieb freien lauf lassen...


----------



## Niggels (10. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich doch ein Rücktrittfahrrad hätte  Ich bau mein Rocky einfach um!


----------



## schappi (10. Juli 2009)

Natürlich ist wird des das Rücktrittrennen geben!!
Ankündigung:
1. Deisterfreunde Rücktrittrennen
5. September 2009 11:00 Uhr
das Bike darf modifiziert werden so viel du willst!
regglement ist:
das Bike darf nur eine unmodifizierte Rücktrittbremse und keine weiteren Bremsen (an Vorderrad und Hinterrad) haben.
Ansonsten sind einer Kreativität keine Grenzen gesetzt auch darf das Bike eine beleibige Reifen und FelgenGröße haben.


----------



## schappi (10. Juli 2009)

Niggels schrieb:


> Wenn ich doch ein Rücktrittfahrrad hätte  Ich bau mein Rocky einfach um!



Eine große Auswahl an Rücktrittfahrrädern gibt es üblicherweise in Fundbüros!
Oder Schau mal ob die Omma noch eines im Keller hat.


----------



## schappi (10. Juli 2009)

*Ankündigung:
1. Deisterfreunde Rücktrittrennen
5. September 2009 11:00 Uhr
Reglement:*
1. Es dürfen nur Fahrräder mit Rücktrittbremse gefahren werden
2. Vorderradbremsen sind ausser Kraft zu setzten
3. Keine Vorschriften zu Laufradgröße (12"-28" sind erlaubt)
4. Alle Modifikationen die nicht das Bremssystem betreffen sind erlaubt
5. Helm ist Pflicht (FF empfohlen)
6. Protektoren sind empfohlen
7. Gewertet wird in 4 Disziplinen:
a) Style von Bike und Fahrer (Leichtbauschwulettenlycraschläuche führen zur Vergabe von 0 Punkten beim Style Fahrer Kreatives Outfit wird mit Sonderpunkten belohnt)
b) Bremsweg
c) Downhill
d) Sprung (Weite und Style)
Anmeldungen hier im Forum. ich führe die Liste.
Ort und Strecke werden kurz vor dem Rennen bekanntgegeben, um heimliches Training zu verhindern.Wenn ihr euch jetzt fragt:"wo bekomme ich ein geeignetes Bike her?"
z.B. Versteigerung des örtlichen Fundbüros, Opas Fahrradschuppen,
Die Frage ist: wie ehren wir den Sieger:
a.) Tätowieren wir den 1. Platz mit Deisterfreunde Logo in den Oberarm
b.) mit Eddding auf die A- Backe
c.) den scheusslichsten Pokal den wir finden können
Wie ist eure Meinung? Und nun rann an die Meldungen.
Meldeliste:
1. Exto
2. Hoerman
3. Evel Knievel (ist für tätowieren des Gewinners)
4. Schappi (ist für tätowieren des Gewinners)
5. Phil 81
6. Niggels
7. Madeba 1
8. Madeba 2


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Juli 2009)

so jungs, der deister hat mich wieder  

hab wieder die freigabe vom doc bekommen. 

die kniescheibe hat zwar einen haarriss abbekommen, der lt. doc aber nur auf der mrt-aufnahme zu sehen ist, aber nicht weiter schlimm ist. 
die schwellung und die noch leicht vorhandenen schmerzen sollen in den nächsten tagen/wochen komplett verschwinden. 

das taubheitsgefühl auf der kniescheibe "kann" noch 1-2 jahre andauern. 

wär bei dem heftigen einschlag und der knieprellung normal, dass das länger dauern könnte. 

bei dem mrt wurde aber festgestellt, das mein innenmeniskus bald gemacht werden muß. ist aber wohl eine alte kriegsverletzung vom handball. solange ich aber noch keine großen schmerzen hab, soll ich alles so lassen, wie´s ist. 

sodenn, es kann also wieder in den wald gehen. 

ich freu mich 

hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (10. Juli 2009)

na dann mal welcome back, alter Krieger !

So'n Taubheitgefühl an exponierter Stelle kann ja auch ganz nützlich sein. Dann merkste die Einschläge nich so...


----------



## firefighter76 (10. Juli 2009)

wenn hoerman wieder in wald darf 
frag ich mal wie schauts mit sonntag aus ich hätte zeit meine bessere hälfte ist in duisburg im landschaftspark zum tauchen 
zeit ist egal ob gleich morgens oder erst mittags


----------



## Phil81 (10. Juli 2009)

Darf auch wieder 

Das passt ja prima! Haste deine Totem schon drin?
Fährt wer morgen? Soll das Wetter auch besser werden.


----------



## toschi (10. Juli 2009)

Wolln wir ne Invalidenausfahrt machen? War auch schon am überlegen ob ich morgen fahre, die Schauer haben sich aber jetzt in leichten Dauerregen gewandelt


----------



## pebblesathome (10. Juli 2009)

will auch wieder

wie wärs morgen mit ner matschschlacht?
Sonntag auf jeden fall.

gruß
pebbles


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Juli 2009)

mhhh, gleich wieder in die vollen gehen  

wollte morgen eigentlich ne schnelle runde auf der plastikfeile drehen. 

für sonntag bin ich raus. höchstens nachmittags könnt ich ne runde drehen.


@ phil - 
da ich nicht wusste, wann ich wieder in den wald darf, hab ich auch nix an den bikes gemacht. außerdem müsste ich auch erst ne set-up runde drehen, oder kannst du mir schon dein fertiges set-up für die totem nennen ?

schuhe für flatpedal hab ich z. zt. auch keine. 
hab meine fiveten zur reklamation eingeschickt . nach der 1. diagnose hab ich mit ner längeren pause gerechnet


----------



## Phil81 (10. Juli 2009)

Setup muss ich auch noch suchen war ja auch erst einmal mit dem Hobel draussen. Vollgas kann ich eh noch nicht wieder geben das dauert noch 2 Wochen.

Da die MissionControl eh wieder ziemlich für die Katz ist 4:4:1 wie von RS empfolen. Werde mal bei gelegenheit anderes Öl rein Kippen vieleicht wird es dann besser.


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Juli 2009)

freigabe für morgen erhalten. 

die wahl der waffen überlasse ich euch. 
schön dreckig machen hätte aber was  
da ich um 17.00 uhr zu hause sein muss, würde ich gerne so gg. 11.00 - 12.00 uhr los. 

werd jetzt aber mal in den keller gehn, und das fritzz fahrfertig machen 


ist die uhrzeit okay für euch ?
und wer kommt denn nun alles zum schmutzigmachen  ?


----------



## exto (10. Juli 2009)

Tja, da muss ich leise weinend zusehen. Hab ja im mom kein schweres Gerät 

Dafür ist die Duisburg-Feile jetzt absolut "Ready to Race"  :

9,4 kilo im Renntrimm mit Flaschenhalter, Klingel (muss) und Hörnchen, trotz ziiiemlich schwerer Halflink-Kette und fast komplett mit ohne Plastik...

Geil! Wenn man mit so nem Fliegengewicht hantiert kommen einem gleich ganz komische (extrem teure) Gedanken von fetten aber leichten Karren.


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Juli 2009)

9,4 kg hab ich auch im renntrimm. 
allerdings *mit* schaltung *und *federgabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (10. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...und wer kommt denn nun alles zum schmutzigmachen  ?


Ich schau morgen erst mal aus dem Fenster, 115km zum schmutzig machen, hmm, da muss ich noch ne Nacht drüber schlafen


----------



## pebblesathome (10. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> freigabe für morgen erhalten.
> 
> die wahl der waffen überlasse ich euch.
> schön dreckig machen hätte aber was
> ...





freut mich sehr
bin für 11:00 laube (dann hab ich rd. 3h zeit)
protektoren und normaler helm, oder ff?

auweia, was tun wir bloß


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Juli 2009)

protektoren zieh ich zumindest am knie an  
ff oder normal überleg ich mir noch , denke aber normal sollte reichen (hoffe ich zumindest )

11.00 uhr wär von meiner seite her i.o.


----------



## exto (10. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> 9,4 kg hab ich auch im renntrimm.
> allerdings *mit* schaltung *und *federgabel



Du verwechselst da was:

Wir fahren zum 24 Stunden-Rennen, nicht zum Christopher-Street-Day...


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Du verwechselst da was:
> 
> Wir fahren zum 24 Stunden-Rennen, nicht zum Christopher-Street-Day...



genau, deshalb ja auch *mit* schaltung *und *federgabel. 

stocksteif fährst ja nur du


----------



## afausl (10. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> und wer kommt denn nun alles zum schmutzigmachen  ?




Wenns von oben nicht zu nass wird werde ich morgen um 11 mal an der laube vorbeischaun.


----------



## toschi (11. Juli 2009)

Na das sieht doch gut aus, blauer Himmel hier, schau noch mal auf http://www.sat24.com/ und sehe da ein wolkenfreies Loch .
Ich werd dann wohl auch mal wieder in den Deister kommen...


----------



## Phil81 (11. Juli 2009)

Jup 11:00 Laube passt.

Komm auch nur mit Halbschale und Knieschoner. FF und alles für mich erst wieder in 2 Wochen. 

@Toschi soll ich dich um 10:35 am Kater einsammeln?


----------



## toschi (11. Juli 2009)

Kannst Du machen, ich werd mich noch mal per sms melden wenn ich da bin, glaube Du fährst ohnehin dort vorbei oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (11. Juli 2009)

Ja muss da eh vorbei. Je nach Wind bin ich gegen 35 +- da


----------



## Madeba (11. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> und wer kommt denn nun alles zum schmutzigmachen  ?


wir fahren ab 12 Uhr / Ziegenbuche
wenn Euch vier bis fünf Biker auf den Trails *entgegen* kommen, nicht schimpfen, nur wundern


----------



## toschi (11. Juli 2009)

Sorry Phill, hatte Deine Handynummer gespeichert und als ich smsen wollte war sie weg, hatte noch bis 10 nach halb gewartet und bin dann gestartet. Hast aber nichts verpasst, pünktlich zu Deiner beabsichtigten Ankunftszeit hats angefangen zu regnen, bin bis zur Laube hoch falls doch noch jemand da sein sollte, und so war es auch, also zu dritt einmal Schlammpackung auf dem Grabweg und wieder nach Hause .

Jetzt ists schon wieder so dunkel richtung Deister, ich glaub Du hast alles richtig gemacht 

Habs schon wieder vergessen, welche beiden Herren traf ich da?


----------



## afausl (11. Juli 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Habs schon wieder vergessen, welche beiden Herren traf ich da?




Einer der beiden war ich.
Wir sind zu zweit nochmal runter, dann haben wir uns auch verabschiedet.  Bin dann noch Farnweg und Frankweg gefahren bevor es wieder anfing zu regnen. Hat wirklich schon mal mehr Spaß gemacht als heute.


----------



## pebblesathome (11. Juli 2009)

............und ich der andere.

war aber doch nicht sooo matschig, wie befürchtet.
nachher kam sogar die sonne raus.
bin auch noch nen paar trails runter (aufm frankweg konnte man sich schön einsauen).
pünktlich zum regen (14.30) war ich dann auch wieder am auto. 

nun, hab auch schon bessere tage erlebt.

was geht morgen?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. Juli 2009)

Ich wollte morgen fahren, am liebsten im Westen nach nienstedt und durchs walterbachtal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (11. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte Morgen Nachmittag Zeit!
so ab 15:00 Uhr.
Lieber wäre mir ab 17:00Uhr
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taifun (11. Juli 2009)

Stand heute in Deister aktuell...!!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Juli 2009)

...und so in der NP
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[URL=h...rge/np-2009-07-10-BMXinBasche.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## schappi (11. Juli 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich wollte morgen fahren, am liebsten im Westen nach nienstedt und durchs walterbachtal.



Homer 
wie siehts bei dir aus, wann willst du fahren?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich hätte Morgen Nachmittag Zeit!
> so ab 15:00 Uhr.
> Lieber wäre mir ab 17:00Uhr
> Gruß
> Schappi



Ich soll zum Abendessen wieder zuhause sein, kann also nur um 15 Uhr.
Würde gern Steingarten, Grab und Grenz fahren. (sehr gern mit üben also nicht "nur" durchrumpeln).
Oder alternativ
3/50/1000 - 3/60/1200


----------



## schappi (11. Juli 2009)

15:00 Uhr ist OK für mich.

Dann am Kniggeschen Forsthaus, was willst du lieber Üben oder Schnell?


----------



## firefighter76 (11. Juli 2009)

15h bin ich dabei dann aber spaß und üben schnell mach ich unter der woche


----------



## pebblesathome (11. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> 15:00 Uhr ist OK für mich.
> 
> Dann am Kniggeschen Forsthaus, was willst du lieber Üben oder Schnell?




würde dann auch mitkommen wollen, um 15:00
lieber üben, füge mich aber der mehrheit.
aber wo ist kniggesches forsthaus?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. Juli 2009)

Ich treffe mich um 11.00 mit Blumully am BBW. Wir fahren dann den feggendorfer und suchen dann den walterbachtrail in umgekehrter richtung


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Juli 2009)

nabend jungs, 

hab grad mit evel telefoniert. 
er ist grad auf den hannoverschen northshores unterwegs bis morgen um 6. 
wollen uns deshalb morgen um 15.00 uhr an der laube zu ner 2-3 stündigen ausfahrt treffen. 

v.g. 

hoerman

p.s. 
anbei ein link zum video im neuen bikepark in braunlage. 
sieht nicht schlecht aus
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6117477&postcount=386


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> 15:00 Uhr ist OK für mich.
> Dann am Kniggeschen Forsthaus, was willst du lieber Üben oder Schnell?



-> Dann üben. Steingarten Sektionsweise hat voll Spass gemacht.



firefighter76 schrieb:


> 15h bin ich dabei dann aber spaß und üben schnell mach ich unter der woche



-> ok



pebblesathome schrieb:


> würde dann auch mitkommen wollen, um 15:00
> lieber üben, füge mich aber der mehrheit.
> aber wo ist kniggesches forsthaus?



-> In Bredenbeck, für dich ist besser 15:20 Taternpfahl 



Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich treffe mich um 11.00 mit Blumully am BBW. Wir fahren dann den feggendorfer und suchen dann den walterbachtrail in umgekehrter richtung



-> in Gegenrichtung sind es 40 Hm bergauf. 



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nabend jungs,
> hab grad mit evel telefoniert.
> er ist grad auf den hannoverschen northshores unterwegs bis morgen um 6.
> wollen uns deshalb morgen um 15.00 uhr an der laube zu ner 2-3 stündigen ausfahrt treffen.


Wollt Ihr von da zum Bielstein kommen und  später Grab & Co. fahren?


----------



## schappi (11. Juli 2009)

Bredenbeck. Das Forsthaus in dr Nähe von Roudy am Waldrand


----------



## firefighter76 (11. Juli 2009)

pebblesathome schrieb:


> würde dann auch mitkommen wollen, um 15:00
> lieber üben, füge mich aber der mehrheit.
> aber wo ist kniggesches forsthaus?



bei bredenbeck am parkplatz sportplatz rechts am wald lang und dann auf der linken seite ist auch in einschlägigen internet karten verzeichnet 

@roudy :bin ich so um kurz nach 14h bei dir geht das klar?


----------



## pebblesathome (11. Juli 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> -> Dann üben. Steingarten Sektionsweise hat voll Spass gemacht.
> 
> -> In Bredenbeck, für dich ist besser 15:20 Taternpfahl
> 
> ...


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Juli 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wollt Ihr von da zum Bielstein kommen und  später Grab & Co. fahren?



soll mir egal sein, hauptsache biken. 
sag einfach, wo ihr wann seit, und wir kommen dann dahin, oder treffen uns gleich dort.

@ pebbles : wann willst du wo sein ?


----------



## pebblesathome (12. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> soll mir egal sein, hauptsache biken.
> sag einfach, wo ihr wann seit, und wir kommen dann dahin, oder treffen uns gleich dort.
> 
> @ pebbles : wann willst du wo sein ?



ich würd mich mit dir an den schranken jägerallee treffen, 14:50
dann treffen wir die anderen 15:20 taternfahl
ok?


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Juli 2009)

pebblesathome schrieb:


> ich würd mich mit dir an den schranken jägerallee treffen, 14:50
> dann treffen wir die anderen 15:20 taternfahl
> ok?



grad nochmal mit steffen telefoniert. 
wir treffen uns um 15.00 uhr an der laube und kommen dann über den sat-trail rüber zum steingarten. 
wenn du mitkommen willst, dann so gg. 14.25 an den schranken. 

dann lernst du auch mal den satellitentrail kennen


----------



## pebblesathome (12. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> grad nochmal mit steffen telefoniert.
> wir treffen uns um 15.00 uhr an der laube und kommen dann über den sat-trail rüber zum steingarten.
> wenn du mitkommen willst, dann so gg. 14.25 an den schranken.
> 
> dann lernst du auch mal den satellitentrail kennen



ok,
ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, worauf ich mich da einlasse, aber was solls
14.25 geht klar.
gute nacht


----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. Juli 2009)

Dies ist mal ne richtig geile Streckenführung !!!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93UzcOVdYPM&feature=related"]YouTube - Extreme Mexican Mountain Biking[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Juli 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Dies ist mal ne richtig geile Streckenführung !!!
> YouTube - Extreme Mexican Mountain Biking



wenn du dein wohnzimmer zur verfügung stellst, können wir ja ein race vom raketentrail bis durch dein wohnzimmer veranstalten


----------



## schappi (12. Juli 2009)

Am Hinterausgang auf den Hof kann man einen guten Drop bauen.


----------



## blumully (12. Juli 2009)

Da mache ich auch mit. Wann gehts los?

Homer und ich waren heute unterwegs. Leider hatte Homer heute zwei Plattfüße und er will mir einreden, dass ich schuld bin.
Beim ersten Plattfuß haben wir einen Knoten in den Schlauch gemacht, haben jedoch noch jemanden gefunden, der einen Flicken dabei hatte. Der zweite Plattfuß war fast vor der Haustür.

Ist jemand schon mal mit Homer unterwegs gewesen, der mir sagen kann, ob er schon mal einen Platten hatte? Oder bin ich durch meine bloße Anwesenheit schuld?

Nach dem Matschewetter habe ich mich jetzt endlich dazu entschlossen, mir ein paar andere Reifen zu kaufen. Ich gehe dann mal auf die Suche !


----------



## schappi (12. Juli 2009)

Ich fahre schon seit 3 Jahren mit Homer, aber in meinem Beisein hat er noch nie einen Platten gehabt


----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. Juli 2009)

Das mit den Häufungen der Plattfüße ist schon mysteriös. Ich brauche dringend n neues Rad !! Wir sind heut Klotrail Walterbachtal und Rakete gefahren. Auf dem Klotrail hatte ich erstmal Pech mit nem Snakebite und nem Loch im Ersatzschlauch  und das Glück nen LV 301 Piloten und stillen Mitleser aus Hannover, der auch noch Flickzeug dabei hatte zu begegnen. Wir haben den dann gleich mit auf unsere Tour genommen mit dem Versprechen ihm am Ende noch nen richtig schönen Trail, nämlich den RT zu zeigen. Blumully und der LV Pilot haben es tatsächlich nicht nehmen lassen die Teufelskammer HOCH zu fahren  respekt. Auf dem unteren Teil vom RT, der nach der Heimsuchung durch die "Naturschützer" wieder gut zufahren ist, hat die Schlange nochmal zugebissen. Ich bin dann die paar Meter nach hause geschoben.


----------



## blumully (12. Juli 2009)

das neue rad kommt ja bald. kann nur besser werden mit dem plattfüßen 

ich habe gerade bei bike-mailorder den schwalbe falt albert 2009 2.4 für 60 tacken das paar gefunden. glaube das ist ein guter kurs.

homer, soll ich dir eine pumpe mitbestellen? da gibts die blackburn für 17 euro und auch die selbstklebenden flicken für 2,90 !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. Juli 2009)

bestell die gleich mit


----------



## schappi (12. Juli 2009)

Nimm lieber den 2.4 Big Betty! und für den herbst für vorn einen 2,5 er Muddy mary in GG compound


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. Juli 2009)

blumully schrieb:


> ... Nach dem Matschewetter habe ich mich jetzt endlich dazu entschlossen, mir ein paar andere Reifen zu kaufen. Ich gehe dann mal auf die Suche !



Ich hatte heute MuddyMary in 3c und 2,5" drauf.
Himlisch  1 Bar und Grip. 



blumully schrieb:


> das neue rad kommt ja bald. kann nur besser werden mit dem plattfüßen
> ich habe gerade bei bike-mailorder den schwalbe falt albert 2009 2.4 für 60 tacken das paar gefunden. glaube das ist ein guter kurs.
> homer, soll ich dir eine pumpe mitbestellen? da gibts die blackburn für 17 euro und auch die selbstklebenden flicken für 2,90 !



FA ist für Endurotouren sicher sehr genial, wenn es aber pampig wird setzt der sich relativ schnell zu, haben wir heute wieder festgestellt. Die gröberen Kolleginnen liefen heute besser.
MM in 3C und 2,35" wär emein Vorschlag. 



schappi schrieb:


> Nimm lieber den 2.4 Big Betty! und für den herbst für vorn einen 2,5 er Muddy mary in GG compound



Einen MM 3C 2,5" (ca. 100km) würde ich gegen 2,35" tauschen.

By the way.
Wir hatten heute _*7*_ Platten 
Details erstmal nur in der IG


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. Juli 2009)

Hier noch die Fotos von heute 
Strecke: In der Nähe vom Bielstein
...ohne weitere Kommentare...

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/411123]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/411122]
	

[/URL]
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/411119]
	
[/URL]

Es soll noch weitere Fotos von angespitzten Stöckern geben, die dort versteckt wurden.


----------



## toschi (12. Juli 2009)

Na jetzt gehts aber los, kann ja wohl nicht war sein...


----------



## schappi (12. Juli 2009)

Da ich heute arbeiten musste war ich nicht dabei, aber hier ein paar Bilder die mir zugemailt wurden.
Da liegt schon die Absicht zugrunde schwere Verletzungen hervorzurufen!


 

 

 

 

 

 






Der Ast hier zielt auf die Brust und das Gesicht:


----------



## heyho (12. Juli 2009)

Waren die Fallen alle auf Springer Seite gelegt?
Da scheint es ja ein paar vehemente Gegner des Radsports zu geben. Vielleicht wollen sie verhindern, dass es bald ähnlich viele Trails in die Springer Gegend gibt wie in Richtung Wennigsen/Egestorf/Barsingh.

@Roudy: Du hast vor ein paar Tagen dies hier geschrieben:


roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Sollen wir in der IG mal eine Liste zusammenstellen, was in welcher Reihenfolge zu tun ist, falls mal Nagelbretter und Fangdräht "gefunden" werden.



Gab es vor dem heutigen Nagelbrett schon Vorfälle oder hast du Gerüchte gehört oder soetwas?


Gruß
Florian


----------



## Octane (12. Juli 2009)

Oh Mann, jetzt geht`s ja los! 

Das wäre doch mal was für die Pozilei und Zeitung...

Das ja nicht nur für die Radler, sondern auch für die Wanderer und Tiere gefährlich!


----------



## Brook (12. Juli 2009)

Das mit den Ästen ist so eine Sache ... aber hey, der Nagelbaum wurde definitiv ZU HAUSE angefertigt, da hat sich jemand Gedanken gemacht, diese umgesetzt und dann im Rucksack an Ort und Stelle gebracht --> das sollte bei der Polizei angezeigt werden.

Ich will da weder durchfahren, noch durchjoggen ... und noch weniger hineinfallen, vom Wild, welches dadurch auch verletzt werden kann mal ganz zu schweigen - HIER hört der Spass auf.

Von uns sägt doch auch keiner einen Hochstuhl an oder legt eben besagte Nagelbretter gegen Geländefahrzeuge aus ...


----------



## Barbie SHG (12. Juli 2009)

Schöne Bescherung mit den Fallen, ich habs ja immer geahnt, dass es mal so kommen wird

Fährt Morgen (Montag) jemand im Westdeister??
Wetter soll ja gut werden
Ich will gegen Nachmittag ne Runde drehen.
Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (12. Juli 2009)

Brook schrieb:


> [...] da hat sich jemand Gedanken gemacht [...]



Ich frage mich da was das für Gedanken sind. Wollte derjenige uns Biker "nur" mit Platten ärgern und hat andere Folgen nicht bedacht (= minderbemittelt), oder hat er Verletzungen der Opfer in Kauf genommen bzw. beabsichtigt (= geisteskrank)?


----------



## taxifolia (13. Juli 2009)

Nun haben wir also auch unseren Waldfaschisten.

Wenn  ich dabei gewesen wäre, hätte ich Strafanzeige und Strafantrag gestellt ohne eine Sekunde zu zögern. DAS ist nicht mehr lustig, sondern gefährlich und auch strafbar.

Und wenn meine auch bikefahrende Tochter in so einen Nagel latschen würde, hätte ich noch zwei Ideen, den Nagelbrettbauer früher oder später zu erwischen........


taxi


----------



## rigger (13. Juli 2009)

Also bei sowas würde bei mir auch der Spass aufhören und ne Anzeige bei der Polizei stellen, evtl. auch nen Zeitungsbericht lancieren.

Gruß Nils


----------



## könni__ (13. Juli 2009)

Langsam drehen da einige am Rad!! Die Nummer mit den Stöcken ist ja nicht neu, aber das Nagelbrett ist wohl ein neuer Level! Schade das man diese Typen nie dabei Trifft ... der Hätte dann keinen Spaß mehr. Was kommt als nächstes Fallgruben oder Fangeisen?


----------



## schappi (13. Juli 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Schöne Bescherung mit den Fallen, ich habs ja immer geahnt, dass es mal so kommen wird
> 
> Fährt Morgen (Montag) jemand im Westdeister??
> Wetter soll ja gut werden
> ...



Hallo Tom, nachdem ich den Sonntag durchgearbeitet habe, schaffe ich es mich heute Nachmittag freizumachn.
Bin gerne bereit zu einer Rund im Westdeister
Treffen wann und wo? Bei mir würde so ab 16:00 Uhr gehen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. Juli 2009)

heyho schrieb:


> Waren die Fallen alle auf Springer Seite gelegt?
> Da scheint es ja ein paar vehemente Gegner des Radsports zu geben. Vielleicht wollen sie verhindern, dass es bald ähnlich viele Trails in die Springer Gegend gibt wie in Richtung Wennigsen/Egestorf/Barsingh.
> 
> @Roudy: Du hast vor ein paar Tagen dies hier geschrieben:
> ...



Springer Seite unterhalb Bielstein!

Es gab keinen konkreten Anlaß für meinen Vorschlag mal eine Liste zusammenzustellen, nur sowas wie eine Vorahnung. Das sich die so schnell erfüllt, hatte ich nicht gehofft.



taxifolia schrieb:


> Nun haben wir also auch unseren Waldfaschisten.
> 
> Wenn  ich dabei gewesen wäre, hätte ich Strafanzeige und Strafantrag gestellt ohne eine Sekunde zu zögern. DAS ist nicht mehr lustig, sondern gefährlich und auch strafbar.
> 
> ...



Es gibt 6-10 Zeugen und die Nagelbretter sind "sichergestellt" lohnt sich das jetzt noch?


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juli 2009)

Lohnen ist die eine Seite (welchen "Lohn" erwartet man als Mensch?) aber es macht definitiev Sinn dies anzuzeigen, 
da dort der Vorsatz gegeben ist und auch ein öffentliches Interesse besteht -> Wald -> öffentliches Erholungsgebiet -> Tier und Artenschutz -> usw. 

Ich halte es für sehr sinnvoll, eine Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt zu stellen und ebenso die Presse davon zu Benachrichtigen.

Auf welchem Track ist das gewesen, gern auch per PM, weil ich sicherlich nachher noch in den Deister fahr btw. morgen auch und da
einige andere Tracks überprüfen werde.


----------



## Phil81 (13. Juli 2009)

Wie auch schon in der IG geschrieben.

Ihr könnt hier schreiben und Zettern was ihr wollt...
Wenn es nicht zu Anzeige gebracht wird und nicht auf Papier niedergeschrieben wird ist das ganze auch nie Passiert.

Wenn ihr das dem Unbekannten durch gehen lassen wollt, dürft ihr euch auch nicht beschweren wenn dies der neue Weg der Konfliklösung der Waldmenschen ist. 

Es dürfte dem Herrn Förster schon recht unangenehm sein wenn die Polizei mal nachfragt was den da in seinem Gebiet los ist.


----------



## Barbie SHG (13. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Tom, nachdem ich den Sonntag durchgearbeitet habe, schaffe ich es mich heute Nachmittag freizumachn.
> Bin gerne bereit zu einer Rund im Westdeister
> Treffen wann und wo? Bei mir würde so ab 16:00 Uhr gehen.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Hallo Carsten,
was hälst Du von 16:00 an der BH.
Ansonsten können wir uns auch oben am Kammweg (egal wo, sag bescheid) treffen.
Ich richte mich nach Dir.
(Westdeister ist z.zt. scheinbar auch etwas sicherer)

Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (13. Juli 2009)

16:00 Uhr BH ist OK ich bin dann da.
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. Juli 2009)

so früh schaffe ich es heute definitiv nicht, weil ich auch noch nen schlauch besorgen und einbauen muss. ich werde aber mal zu fuß auf dem unteren teil vom RT gucken warum ich so plötzlich platt war. vlt ist der wahnsinn von springe schon über den deister geschwappt


----------



## Barbie SHG (13. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> 16:00 Uhr BH ist OK ich bin dann da.
> Schappi



Ok, bis denne.
Homer, kannst Dich ja später einklinken.
Ruf einfach an.
Gruß Tom


----------



## blumully (13. Juli 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Springer Seite unterhalb Bielstein!
> 
> Es gab keinen konkreten Anlaß für meinen Vorschlag mal eine Liste zusammenzustellen, nur sowas wie eine Vorahnung. Das sich die so schnell erfüllt, hatte ich nicht gehofft.
> 
> ...



Ich würde ebenfalls zustimmen und mit dem Nagelbrett zur Polizei gehen und Anzeige erstatten. 
Da muß ich als Hundebesitzer auch noch auf Nagelbretter acht geben - na klasse !


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. Juli 2009)

So: Ein Nagelbrett liegt bei der Polizei.
Das Zweite war nicht mehr wieder zu finden.
Scheinbar liest der Fallensteller hier mit und hat sein Tatwerkzeug entfernt.

*Die Anzeige lautet auf "Versuchte schwere Körperverletzung" und "Sachbeschädigung.*


----------



## HajoM (13. Juli 2009)

Das hast du gut gemacht, mein Sohn (12 Jahre) hatte am Samstag wohl den ersten Kontakt mit dem Nagelbrett. Da wussten wir aber noch nichts davon und vermuteten Brombeerzweige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (13. Juli 2009)

Ist Dein Sohn in einen Nagel getreten oder darüber gefahren ?

Diese Waldnazis werden auch immer blöder. Auf die Idee, dass Wild oder Spaziergänger als "collateral damage" nicht so unwahrscheinlich sind, wäre selbst der inzuchtverblödetste Karusselbremer gekommen- nur unser Dödel nicht.
Ich glaube, den möchte ich gern kenennlernen- aus wissentschaftlichem Interesse.

taxi


----------



## taifun (13. Juli 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> So: Ein Nagelbrett liegt bei der Polizei.
> Das Zweite war nicht mehr wieder zu finden.
> Scheinbar liest der Fallensteller hier mit und hat sein Tatwerkzeug entfernt.
> 
> *Die Anzeige lautet auf "Versuchte schwere Körperverletzung" und "Sachbeschädigung.*


----------



## RidingWebster (13. Juli 2009)

hab heute auch die bilder von den brettern gesehen und wollte auch schon sagen, dass das angezeigt werden sollte. habt ihr ja jetzt schon gemacht 
ich werd mit meinen jungs am we auch mal ausschau noch solchen brettern oder zweigen halten.

bei welcher polizei habt ihr das zur anzeige gebracht?

übrigens könnte man ja mal den förster kontaktieren oder auch den tierschutz, aber der hat ja leider nicht soviel ausführende gewalt. und die förster... sind ja eig. verantwortlich für ihr waldstück oder?


----------



## Barbie SHG (13. Juli 2009)

Hi Taxi,
ich hab nach Trennung von Loni und Schappi noch den Drang verspürt die 1000 voll zu machen.
Also bin ich nochmal zur Hütte gefahren und hab Deine Brille eingesammelt.
Das kostet aber einen
Bis bald im Wald
Gruß Tom


----------



## schappi (13. Juli 2009)

Tom 
kannst du mal km zeit und hm geben für meine Trainingsstatistik
Mein Tacho hat gesponnen, der Geber hat sich immer verdreht


----------



## MichiP (13. Juli 2009)

Moin,
kann dieses Nagelbrettereigniss nicht in der Lokalen Presse veröffentlicht werden?
Ich glaube das viele Stöckchenleger oder Schlimmer zu einer Altersgruppe gehört die nicht unbedingt in Foren zu Hause sind.Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.

Ich hab mich vor ca. 3 Wochen zufällig mit Roudy (hoffe ich vertue mich jetzt nicht)auf dem Waldkaterparkplatz unterhalten (ich, der junge Mann mit den grauen Haaren und dem silbernen Liteville) Eine meine Fragen war warum es eigentlich keinen Verein, aktive Interessengemeinschaft vor Ort,Förderverein oder ähnliches gibt. Wäre eine organisierte Lobby nicht genau das was vielleicht Gehör finden würde. Es geht mir hier nicht um Vereinsmeierei oder der gleichen sondern um eine organisierte starke Gruppe die dann auch gesetzliche Rechte hätte bzw. die Rechte die es gibt der Öffentlichkeit nahe zu tragen. Aufklärung im großen Rahmen was die "verrückten" auf Ihren Bikes da eigentlich machen. Zeigen das die meisten ganz normale Menschen sind und jeder Altersstufe und sozialer Schicht angehören. Den Sport der breiten Masse zugänglich machen mit verschiedenen Aktionen usw.

Ist halt nur so ein Gedankengang bitte nehmt mich jetzt nicht auseinander

Was ist eigentlich aus dem "Waldknigge" geworden wo auch die Paragraphen des "schlachmichtod" aufgeführt sind?
Vielleicht mit einer to do liste und Ansprechpartnern falls wieder so was krasses passiert.
Bei entsprechender Vorlage könnte ich gedruckte und laminierte Exemplare kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen.

das war es erst einmal von mir

gruß

Michi


ps: das mit dem runden Tisch und den abgebrochenen Gesprächen ist mir bekannt.


----------



## Barbie SHG (13. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Tom
> kannst du mal km zeit und hm geben für meine Trainingsstatistik
> Mein Tacho hat gesponnen, der Geber hat sich immer verdreht



Hi Carsten,
ich hab 1089HM, 3:34,44KM.
Ich bin aber noch den Regenerationstrail und dann wieder am Sportplatz zum Asphaltweg hoch.Dann noch zur Hütte wo TAxi seine BRille verlegt hat.
Von dort auf den Kamm und zurück zur BH.
Gruß Tom


----------



## taxifolia (14. Juli 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hi Taxi,
> ich hab nach Trennung von Loni und Schappi noch den Drang verspürt die 1000 voll zu machen.
> Also bin ich nochmal zur Hütte gefahren und hab Deine Brille eingesammelt.
> Das kostet aber einen
> ...



....oh Du Guter ! 
 ist versprochen.

taxi


----------



## schappi (14. Juli 2009)

Taxi,
hat die BH heute abend auf? bzw wann ist Ruhetag.
Ich wollte mit Reni da mal zu Abendessen hin.
Die Aussicht gestern abend war fantastisch


----------



## taxifolia (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo Schappi,

da mach ich mir die Mühe einen Interentauftritt zusammenzuschrauben und keiner sieht hin., ts,ts,ts.

Wenn du Bantorfer Höhe googelst, sind die ersten Treffer von unserer Seite, da steht dann alles, Speisekarte, Preise, Öffnungszeiten, Ruhetag etc. 
Ich würde anrufen und mich für abends ankündigen, dann ist auch geöffnet. 
Sundowner auf der Terrasse ist im Sommer toll.

Gruß 
taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (14. Juli 2009)

Junx, das hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht.  dicksten Dank.
Ist auch immer wieder prima im Deister 
War mit An- und Abreise n ganz guter Ritt


----------



## schappi (14. Juli 2009)

Jederzeit wieder, du hast dich ja in diesem Jahr im Deister rahr gemacht.


----------



## Loni (14. Juli 2009)

jau, ich komm gern.


----------



## GloriousM (14. Juli 2009)

Moin! Hab' das mit den Nagelbrettern leider bzw. zum Glück nicht live miterlebt, da ich gerade im verregneten Trier bin und auf besseres Wetter hoffe- mir fehlen die Worte, zumindest solche, die man hier schreiben darf
Was ist denn das für ein VOLLIDIOT????
Und falls derjenige hier mitliest: 
"Schäm' Dich für Deine Rücksichtslosigkeit und offenkundige Minderbemitteltheit! Bleib' zu Hause und da den Fenstern fern, damit keiner Deine Dummheit sieht!"


----------



## schappi (14. Juli 2009)

@Barbie SHG
Tom wie sieht das Morgen aus mit Biken?
Treffen wiederan der BH?
Taxi würed auch gern mitkommen.
Wann treffen wir uns?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Bogeyman (14. Juli 2009)

btw. nachdem ich mal wieder meinem Kartenmaterial ein Update gegoennt habe, musste ich festellen, dass der Frankweg, obere Teil Grabweg und Moegebier (?) Trail in der OpenStreetMap eingezeichnet ist, mit MTB Trail Skala Attribut. Die letzten 2/3 des Ladies zwar auch, aber der scheint von einem Wanderer eingetragen worden zu sein.
Hoffe das nimmt nicht ueberhand und bald sind alle Trails in der Karte...


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Juli 2009)

hab heute nachmittag mit einem alten kumpel eine runde im deister gedreht. 
auf dem rückweg sind wir den römerweg gefahren, bzw. geschoben .

da hat ein stöckchenleger bzw. baum-und steine-leger versucht, ganze arbeit zu leisten 
( ist ihm natürlich  *n i c h t*   gelungen ). 

ca. alle 3 - 5 m lagen steine , halbe bäume , äste und co. auf dem weg.
das kann einer alleine schon fast nicht mehr gemacht haben. 

wie auch immer, der weg ist wieder befahrbar


----------



## toschi (14. Juli 2009)

Ich hoffe wenns mal zu einer Begegnung kommt sieht es *nicht so aus*...



oder war das schon mal hier?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. Juli 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wenns mal zu einer Begegnung kommt sieht es *nicht so aus*...
> oder war das schon mal hier?



Das Video ist klasse gemacht.
Auch ich hoffe, dass es bis zu solchen Treffen noch weit ist.

Falls jemand noch einen Rahmen benötigt : Cube Fritzz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (14. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> @Barbie SHG
> Tom wie sieht das Morgen aus mit Biken?
> Treffen wiederan der BH?
> Taxi würed auch gern mitkommen.
> ...



Aloah SChappi und Taxi,
ich kann leider  doch nicht, da ich mit DHF ne spontane Harztour  drehe.
@Taxi: Brauchst Du die Brille dringend?? Vielleicht können wir sie ja morgen auf dem Rückweg an der BH abgeben.
Gruß Tom


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Juli 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> ich kann leider  doch nicht, da ich mit DHF ne spontane Harztour  drehe.
> 
> Gruß Tom



dann viel spaß  
was wollt ihr denn fahren ?
tricky mit viel trail, oder schnell mit wenig spaß  ?


keine angst, ich kann morgen nicht


----------



## Barbie SHG (14. Juli 2009)

Aloah,
DHF hat aus den Touren vom letzten Jahr was zusammengestellt.
Ich lass mich überraschen
Da wir uns erst heute entschieden haben, alles Zackzack....

Bis bald
Gruß Tom


----------



## schappi (14. Juli 2009)

Taxi,
wie sieht das denn bei dir Morgen aus?
Ort und Zeit?
Wenn du Lust hast ´bring deine Tochter mit und wie drehen mit ihr ine Runde durch Süllberg und Gehrdener!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## toschi (15. Juli 2009)

Die Wurmbergseilbahn hat für das Eröffnungswochenende des neuen Bikeparks Infos rausgegeben, wen es interessiert...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6129671&postcount=422


----------



## Phil81 (15. Juli 2009)

Fährst du hin?

Bin noch am überlegen... Wär ne schöne Gelegenheit meine 901 mal richtig einzustellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Juli 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Fährst du hin?
> 
> Bin noch am überlegen... Wär ne schöne Gelegenheit meine 901 mal richtig einzustellen.



was macht dein totem-setup. schon fertig?


----------



## taxifolia (15. Juli 2009)

@schappi:
Muss leider auch absagen. Kinder sind mit Oma verreist -jipieee
Frag´ mal hoerman, der kann auch, wenn er nicht kann.

Gruß
taxi


----------



## Phil81 (15. Juli 2009)

Totem geht richtig gut. Es bleiben aber noch ca 15 mm Restfederweg.

Leider Funktioniert die MissionControl nicht. Werde bei Gelegenheit mal 7,5 öl reinschütten. Da die Gabel an Stufen aber nicht absackt ist es eigendlich auch nicht so wild. Naja bald wird sie im Alpinen Einsatz getestet und danach entschieden ob ich auf Coil umbaue.

Muss nur noch den DHX Air rumfummeln da bin ich noch nicht so zufrieden mit.


----------



## toschi (15. Juli 2009)

@Phil
Da ich am Freitag Abend in Bad Sachsa einen Termin habe werde ich dieses WE wahrnehmen und mir ein 2Tagesticket gönnen, so günstig kommt man da nicht wieder ran. Gepennt wird im Auto. 
Jedenfalls ist das meine Absicht, mal schauen wie der Biketransport abläuft, Bikes auf einen Haufen schmeissen ist nicht so mein Ding. 
Man muss ja bei den günstigen Konditionen nicht immer die vorgesehenen Strecken fahren, es gibt noch einige andere die zur Seilbahn zurückführen


----------



## Ladys-MTB (15. Juli 2009)

Habe gestern am BentherBerg eine Abfahrt gesehen die wohl "gesperrt" wurde. Ist das Absicht??


----------



## Homer_Simplon (15. Juli 2009)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> Habe gestern am BentherBerg eine Abfahrt gesehen die wohl "gesperrt" wurde. Ist das Absicht??



Hoppla... da sind wohl bei Baumfällarbeiten ein paar Stöckchen unglücklich auf den Weg gefallen. Ich würde die zur Seite tun, um diesen "tatsächlich öffentlichen Weg" wieder für die Erholungssuchenden passierbar zu machen.


----------



## heyho (15. Juli 2009)

Der Harz entdeckt die Mountainbiker, hier mal ein Artikel aus der HAZ von gestern:
http://www.haz.de/Nachrichten/Politik/Niedersachsen/Mountainbiker-sollen-Tourismus-ankurbeln

Da wird dann auch gleich mal schönes Schubladendenken vorgeführt: Tourenfahrer=Naturliebhaber mit viel Geld, Downhiller=jung, arm aber sexy 
Schön das alles so einfach ist.

Dann noch diese Aussagen vom Sprecher des Nationalparks und vom Sprecher des BUND...ich glaube für diese Leute sind Gläser grundsätzlich halbleer, wenn überhaupt.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Juli 2009)

heyho schrieb:


> Der Harz entdeckt die Mountainbiker, hier mal ein Artikel aus der HAZ von gestern:
> http://www.haz.de/Nachrichten/Politik/Niedersachsen/Mountainbiker-sollen-Tourismus-ankurbeln
> 
> Da wird dann auch gleich mal schönes Schubladendenken vorgeführt: Tourenfahrer=Naturliebhaber mit viel Geld, Downhiller=jung, arm aber sexy
> ...



Log´n. Wer 699,- für sein BOC24 Tourenfully ausgibt, hat genug Geld und wegen der Defekte auch genug Zeit das gesparte in der Gastronomie zu lassen.
Wer 3 und mehr DH -Boliden für >3000,- besitzt und nutzt kann ja wohl nur noch im Zelt schlafen und Dosenpasta auf dem Gaskocher zubereiten. 

Lassen wir sie einfach schreiben und amüsieren uns


----------



## taxifolia (15. Juli 2009)

...also ich schätze es, wenn Menschen noch klare Vorstellungen von den Dingen haben und sich nicht durch Informationen verbiegen lassen. DAS nenne ich Rückgrat.


taxi


----------



## taifun (15. Juli 2009)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> Habe gestern am BentherBerg eine Abfahrt gesehen die wohl "gesperrt" wurde. Ist das Absicht??



Also der Benther war viele Jahre meine Feierabend Revier.Dort würde eigentlich selten Stöckchen gelegt.Und erst recht nicht auf den großen wegen.Da waren wohl doch eher die Waldschrate am Werk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (15. Juli 2009)

Ist zuuuufällig jemand morgen nachmittag/abend von den Bückeberg-Kennern dort unterwegs???


----------



## Jennfa (15. Juli 2009)

Also ich als MOUNTAINbiker fahre auch immer wieder gerne in den Harz, weil die da so tolle Fahrradwege haben ! 

Mal was anderes:
@Toschi: Musst dann mal berichten wie es am Wurmberg war, bin schon ganz neugierig, können dieses Wochenende aber net hin! Will endlich mal in den Bikepark! Werde aber wohl noch 2 Wochen ausharren müssen!


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Juli 2009)

dann fahr nach winterberg. 
sehr geiler park mit mehreren strecken. klasse und abwechlungsreich.


----------



## toschi (15. Juli 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> @Toschi: Musst dann mal berichten ...


Obs dazu kommt am WE ist gerade etwas in die Ferne grückt, die Wettervorhersage ist ja mal wieder ausserst beschizzen, morgen schöner Hochsommertag und ab Freitag dann Unwetter mit starker Abkühlung, erst in der nächsten Woche wieder Besserung. 

Fürs Nebelhorn bei Oberstorf z.B. haben sie Schneefall angesagt


----------



## Phil81 (15. Juli 2009)

Komisch nur das auf den schönsten Radwegen das fahren mitlerweile verboten worden ist.


----------



## Downhillfaller (15. Juli 2009)

Ich wurde heute sehr nett von der Dame in der Hanskühnenburg im Harz auf mein Trikot angesprochen   "Oh kommen sie aus dem Deister..." Gespräch entwickelte sich... wie Nagelbretter im Deister und wieso flüchten in den Harz  oh, die Mountainbiker bringen doch viel Geld in die Harz-Region  wie können die den so einen Blödsinn in diesem "kleinen Berg" machen 
Wir sollen uns das auf keinem Fall gefallen lassen  Recht hat sie  

und dann gings auf den "Nasser Weg"...borr war der nass heute  
Zum Glück ist mein Sicherungsbolzen von meinem VR-Bremshebel schon am Anfang verloren gegangen und Barbie's Kette mit Kassette erst 20 km vor Ende zerbröselt...  
Dafür waren es angenehme Temperaturen im Harz  
Bis bald mal wieder beim Tourismus-Konjunktur-Programm Harz, denn "nageln" lassen wir uns im Ost Deister nicht und unser Geld bleibt im West-Deister 

Gute Nachtruhe

DHF


----------



## heyho (15. Juli 2009)

Der Flowtrail ab Forstweg unterhalb Bielstein ist nun mit Flatterband "Vorsicht Baumfällung" mehrfach gesperrt. Kann man allerdings gut im Limbo-style drunterdurchfahren...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. Juli 2009)

Die Bildüberschrift hat mein Scanner gefressen.



...


----------



## MichiP (16. Juli 2009)

auch wenn der Artikel etwas zwiespältig ist so denke ich das es jetzt auch der letzte Waldschratt begriffen hat.

gruß

Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (16. Juli 2009)

Geschafft!!!


----------



## Madeba (16. Juli 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Geschafft!!!




endlich mal wieder gute Nachrichten


----------



## exto (16. Juli 2009)

Is ja richtig "Seegang" am Lago. Ich hoffe ihr hattet sonst ruhigeres Wetter...


----------



## Phil81 (16. Juli 2009)

Jemand im Wald heute?

Wollte heute abend erst am Farnweg Setup testen und danach noch ein bischen fahren.


----------



## taifun (16. Juli 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Jemand im Wald heute?
> 
> Wollte heute abend erst am Farnweg Setup testen und danach noch ein bischen fahren.



Wollte heute Abend gegen 17:30 Uhr ne Runde drehen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Juli 2009)

komme grad mit roudy aus dem wald wieder .
schnelle 3h runde gedreht. 
puhh, jetzt umziehen und ins freibad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Juli 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Geschafft!!!




hallo chris, 

auch von mir nochmal herzlichen glückwunsch zum bestandenen alpen-x. 
der blick auf den lago und zu wissen, man ist am ziel, muß das größte für einen biker sein. 

ich hab´s noch vor mir .

jetzt hast du dir erstmal ruhe verdient. 
wir sehen uns im deister oder in merxhausen.

v.g. 
hoerman


----------



## taifun (16. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich hab´s noch vor mir .
> 
> 
> v.g.
> hoerman



Ich schon hinter mir


----------



## Phil81 (16. Juli 2009)

@Taifun muss erstmal im Keller schrauben. Gurke dann irgendwann richtung Farnweg.


----------



## taifun (16. Juli 2009)

okay


----------



## Madeba (16. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...der blick auf den lago und zu wissen, man ist am ziel, muß das größte für einen biker sein...


hmmm, kommt da nicht eher das Gefühl auf: "Sch....., schon da..."


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Juli 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> hmmm, kommt da nicht eher das Gefühl auf: "Sch....., schon da..."



lass es uns ausprobieren , welches gefühl überragt


----------



## chris2305 (16. Juli 2009)

Erstmal: Endlich nicht mehr sitzen......
Kurz danach: Sch.... schon geschafft!!
Zwischendrin ganz viele andere Gedanken.......

Probiert es ruhig mal aus, ich lass mir dann gerne von euch berichten.
Sehen uns im Deister, weil Merxhausen für mich echt nicht geht


----------



## chris2305 (16. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo chris,
> 
> 
> jetzt hast du dir erstmal ruhe verdient.
> ...



......
Gehe heute biken!


----------



## exto (16. Juli 2009)

So, grad nen Anruf von meiner Süßen gekriegt: Mein Rahmen steht im Wohnzimmer 

Was geht denn am Wochenende? Phil, weitere Setupfahrten? Ich hätte da auch Bedarf


----------



## MUD´doc (16. Juli 2009)

Hey, exto.
Gibt es wieder ein ESX oder was für´n Rahmen hast du da? *neugier*
Seh dich dann damit in Merxhausen =]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (16. Juli 2009)

@Exto Ja auf jedenfall

Karre ist jetzt denke ich mal auch Alpen fertig 

Gerade im Keller noch Fix Vorbau und Lenker getauscht. Jetzt muss nur noch die Optimale Dämpfer einstellung gefunden werden. Hinterbau ist mir einfach etwas zu soft wird aber bei vielen Einschlägen hintereinander etwas Bockig.

Also muss der Dämpfer härter werden aber die End Progression muss weicher werden. Wer baut eigendlich so viele Verstellmöglichkeiten an den Dämpfer. 

Und Trettlager eher hoch oder tief? Das kann man ja auch noch ändern...

Das war beim 301 aber einfacher Dämpfer mit Druck befüllen fertig


----------



## Ladys-MTB (16. Juli 2009)

@ chris-Cool, ist das der Strand von Riva oder Torbole?  Da war ich auch schon !!!!! Allerdings nicht im Rahmen von Alp-X, sondern mit der Familie zum Camping mit Wohnbüchse! Nirgends ist der Gardasee so klar wie da oben!

Irgendwann ... irgendwann wünsche ich mir eine Alp-X mit dem Mounty. In einer kleinen Gruppe. Aber was macht man, wenn man dort ist????...am besten hängt man den Urlaub dran. Hauptsache man hat noch (erreichbare) Ziele im Leben!!!!
...so long...


----------



## chris2305 (16. Juli 2009)

Riva.


----------



## exto (16. Juli 2009)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Hey, exto.
> Gibt es wieder ein ESX oder was für´n Rahmen hast du da? *neugier*
> Seh dich dann damit in Merxhausen =]



Hi. Ich hab mir einen Cheetah Mountainspirit-Rahmen gegönnt. War noch mal Retour und ist jetzt wieder am Start.

@Phil: Dann lass uns doch Samstag oder Sonntag mal ne Fummelrunde im Ostdeister einlegen. 

Noch jemand ohne Fahrschein?


----------



## taifun (16. Juli 2009)

Samstag bin dabei...wann und wo?


----------



## Phil81 (16. Juli 2009)

@ Exto geht klar Samstag gehts bei mir erst Nachmittags 
Sonntag egal nur nicht so früh


----------



## pebblesathome (17. Juli 2009)

würd auch am samstag,
hätte auch was zum fummeln.




gruß
pebbles


----------



## toschi (17. Juli 2009)

voll krass die Dreifachsau


----------



## taxifolia (17. Juli 2009)

...wäre Samstag auch dabei, ist schon klar wann und wo ?
Bin für Nachmittags, Treffpunkt verhandelbar.

Hätte auch was zum Fummel, darf hier aber kein Bild einstellen 

taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (17. Juli 2009)

Ferkel!!

Ich wäre am Samstag auch dabei!
Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch Ort und Zeit.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (17. Juli 2009)

Moinmoin aus PdS!

Wie siehts denn mit Winterberg nächste Woche aus? Jenna, Moritz, Pebbles?
Schreibt nochmal rein, wann es Sonntag losgehen soll, evtl. bin ich dabei.

Johann


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. Juli 2009)

pebblesathome schrieb:


> würd auch am samstag,
> hätte auch was zum fummeln.
> 
> 
> ...



Geiles Teil. Gefällt mir gut so unbunt.
Falls du Interesse hast, würde ich dir einen MM 2,5" 3C für vorn gegen die Betty anbieten. Deinen Schlauch habe ich auch schon beiseite gelegt.

Allen viel Spaß im Deister, ich nehme das Regenwetter wie immer mit nach Sylt 

@Phil, exto, pebbles: Viel Spaß beim einstellen der neuen Spielzeuge.


----------



## exto (17. Juli 2009)

Samstag 13:15h Waldkater (bzw. 13:03h Bahnhof Wennigsen)?

@samy: Ich mach mir schon in's Hemd, wenn ich ne halbe Stunde Skaten soll. Ich werd vor Duisburg nur noch vorsichtig schweben. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass nach 9 Monaten Vorbereitung jetzt noch n Sturz dazwischen kommen könnte, wird mir ganz schwarz vor Augen...


----------



## Madeba (17. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> ...Ich werd vor Duisburg nur noch vorsichtig schweben. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass nach 9 Monaten Vorbereitung jetzt noch n Sturz dazwischen kommen könnte, wird mir ganz schwarz vor Augen...


schweben und Du... meinst Du wirklich, das das zusammenpasst ?

ich glaube, ich komm Samstag auch, aber nicht zum fummeln, nur zum spannen 

...welche Kamera soll ich mitbringen ?


----------



## exto (17. Juli 2009)

Am besten die Bikeporno-Kamera


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (17. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Am besten die Bikeporno-Kamera



ahhh....was machst du den mit Deinem neuen Bike

@Schappi: Wann wollen wir uns dann Samstag am Forsthaus treffen?


----------



## Power-Valve (17. Juli 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Hinterbau ist mir einfach etwas zu soft wird aber bei vielen Einschlägen hintereinander etwas Bockig.
> 
> Also muss der Dämpfer härter werden aber die End Progression muss weicher werden. Wer baut eigendlich so viele Verstellmöglichkeiten an den Dämpfer.
> 
> ...



das klingt nach Zugstufe zu weit zu (Federt zu langsam aus, kann bei mehreren Wellen dann nicht mehr zum Ursprungspunkt ausfedern). Einfach mal nen paar Klicks aufmachen. 

Falls dir das Ganze immer noch zu weich ist, SAG aber stimmt, vielleicht die Druckstufe noch nen Tick zudrehen...

Gruss Uwe


----------



## taxifolia (17. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Am besten die Bikeporno-Kamera



...ich fahre doch lieber nicht mit euch.


13:15 Waldkater hört sich gut an. Gegenstimmen ? 

taxi


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> ... Ich mach mir schon in's Hemd, wenn ich ne halbe Stunde Skaten soll. Ich werd vor Duisburg nur noch vorsichtig schweben.



   

du und schweben   wie soll das mit 85 kg funktionieren  

hälst du  wieder in jeder kurve an, und simulierst ein telefongespräch  ?


----------



## schappi (17. Juli 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> ahhh....was machst du den mit Deinem neuen Bike
> 
> @Schappi: Wann wollen wir uns dann Samstag am Forsthaus treffen?



12:45 Uhr am Forsthaus und dann können  wir gemütlich zum waldkater rollen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## gloshabigur (17. Juli 2009)

heyho schrieb:


> Der Harz entdeckt die Mountainbiker, hier mal ein Artikel aus der HAZ von gestern:
> http://www.haz.de/Nachrichten/Politik/Niedersachsen/Mountainbiker-sollen-Tourismus-ankurbeln



Aus dem Artikel:
"Die Konkurrenz attraktiverer Mountainbikegebiete in Deutschland sei zu groß, als dass ambitionierte Sportler für einen längeren Zeitraum in den Harz gelockt werden könnten."

Wer so unwissend und negativ über der Harz daherquatscht darf sich nicht wundern, wenn wirklich keiner kommt.


----------



## taxifolia (17. Juli 2009)

Der Urlaubstrend geht zu häufigeren und spontanen  Kurzurlauben von 4 Tagen wobei Outdooraktivitäten in den Vordergrund rücken, zur Zeit ist auch Camping/ Trekking wieder ein großes Thema. 
Der geplante, wochenlange Urlaub nimmt ab,man verreist in Deutschland und dann möglichst nah. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass man den Harz runterquatschen kann, aber man kann einen Artikel aus dem Bauch schreiben. 

Warum sollte ein Hamburger oder Berliner bei 4 Tagen Urlaub nicht in den Harz fahren ?
Von unseren Leuten fahren doch auch ständig welche hin.
An der Ostsee, Nähe Boltenhagen, habe ich einen Bikeladen in einem Mininest gefunden und da standen lauter dicke Fullys rum, benutzte.
Wo fahrt ihr die denn ? "Hauptsächlich im Harz"

Im Deister versucht man wohl dann auf den Zug aufzuspringen, wenn er den Bahnhof schon verlassen hat.

taxi


----------



## Jennfa (17. Juli 2009)

Hey Johann, wie wars in PdS ? Winterberg nächste Woche wird leider noch nix . Ich bekomme noch Besuch und die alte Wohnung in Hannover muss noch renoviert werden (Altbau Wohnungen streichen ist sch... und dauert ). Aber ich tröste mich mal damit, dass das Wetter die Woche ja eh mist ist! Bikepark ist aber für August fest geplant!!!
Ich denke wir werden Sonntag irgendwann später unterwegs sein, dann aber wohl spontan wetterabhängig losziehen!

Grüße Jenna


----------



## exto (17. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> du und schweben   wie soll das mit 85 kg funktionieren
> 
> hälst du  wieder in jeder kurve an, und simulierst ein telefongespräch  ?



... sind ja immerhin nur noch 85 Kilo. Als ich aus Thailand wieder kam, hat die Waage noch stolze 97 angezeigt

Wenn du Samstag mitkommst schweb' ich dir mal was vor, mein Schatz. Hab auch keine Bereitschaft, so dass uns wahrscheinlich niemand in unserm elfengleichen Tun unterbrechen wird.

Übrigens: Die Porno-Geschichte hat schon wieder mal Taxi mit seinen subtil-manipulativen Zweideutigkeiten ausgelöst. Lest mal genau hin, dann müsst ihr nicht immer mir die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben. (Siehe "Gonaden-Debatte vor einigen Wochen)


----------



## exto (17. Juli 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Im Deister versucht man wohl dann auf den Zug aufzuspringen, wenn er den Bahnhof schon verlassen hat.
> 
> taxi



Wieso?

Barsinghausen ist doch der Standort für die grandiose, geplante, alles in den Schatten stellende Bike-Arena "HALDE".

Dass es da an "Natur" mangelt, kann ja kein Hindernis sein, weil wir ja aus oben zitiertem Artikel entnehmen können, dass die völlig mittellosen, verlausten, langhaarigen Dickschifftreiber am Erlebnis Natur eh keinen Geschmack finden.
Das hat man um den Deister herum schon lang festgestellt und deshalb den Deisterkreisel in ursprünglicher Fassung geschaffen.
Sei doch nicht immer so negativ!

Obwohl: Ich denke, dass der Deisterkreisel in alternativer Version mittlerweile auf eine größere Anzahl Aktiver zurückblicken kann, als der "offizielle"...

Also zurück zu meinem drängendsten Anliegen: Ich werde dann mal um 11:55h die Co² - schonende Bundesbahn betreten um um 13:03h den Bahnhof Wennigsen als  zwar finanzschwacher aber dennoch um die finanzielle Zukunft des Deisters bemühter Tourist zu erreichen. Alles Weitere wird sich dann finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Samstag 13:15h Waldkater (bzw. 13:03h Bahnhof Wennigsen)?
> 
> @samy: Ich mach mir schon in's Hemd, wenn ich ne halbe Stunde Skaten soll. Ich werd vor Duisburg nur noch vorsichtig schweben. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass nach 9 Monaten Vorbereitung jetzt noch n Sturz dazwischen kommen könnte, wird mir ganz schwarz vor Augen...



Besser isses!!
Wenn sich einer noch vor Duisburg zerlegt, gibt es von mir persönlich den Arsch voll. Vor laufender PORNOKAMERA 



Jennfa schrieb:


> Hey Johann, wie wars in PdS ? Winterberg nächste Woche wird leider noch nix . Ich bekomme noch Besuch und die alte Wohnung in Hannover muss noch renoviert werden (Altbau Wohnungen streichen ist sch... und dauert ). Aber ich tröste mich mal damit, dass das Wetter die Woche ja eh mist ist! Bikepark ist aber für August fest geplant!!!
> Ich denke wir werden Sonntag irgendwann später unterwegs sein, dann aber wohl spontan wetterabhängig losziehen!
> 
> Grüße Jenna



Zieht Ihr näher an den Deister


----------



## Phil81 (17. Juli 2009)

Winterberg wird bei mir Vermuttlich auch nichts aber wir könnten mal in der Pampe im Harz spielen gehen.

Ach ne ist ja voll Öde da 

Das Harz volk ist auch etwas eigen. Am liebsten wäre es Ihnen wenn man Geld überweist dann aber zu Hause bliebe. Wer mal im Harz eingekehrt ist oder gar übernachtet hat der weis wo von ich spreche. 

Trotzdem für mich immer noch das beste Bike Revier nach dem Deister natürlich  Von Knifflig bis Flowig alles dabei


----------



## schappi (17. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> ...
> Übrigens: Die Porno-Geschichte hat schon wieder mal Taxi mit seinen subtil-manipulativen Zweideutigkeiten ausgelöst.



Berufskrankheit!!
Von der BG anerkannt,
 muss mit Rotwein behandelt werden!


----------



## taifun (17. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> 12:45 Uhr am Forsthaus und dann können  wir gemütlich zum waldkater rollen.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Genau... Mit Voll oder halbausrüstung?


----------



## taxifolia (17. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Berufskrankheit!!
> Von der BG anerkannt,
> muss mit Rotwein behandelt werden!



...ja, der exto hat´s erkannt.


----------



## marcx (17. Juli 2009)

Mich hat zur Zeit ne fette Grippe erwischt. Dank Risikogebiet Rettungsdienst ist eine Probe von mir im Gesundheitsamt.. Mal gucken was bei rauskommt. Ich fürchte auf meine Kondition wird es sich allerdings nicht positiv auswirken 

Immerhin verlier ich ein wenig Gewicht^^


----------



## Jennfa (17. Juli 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Zieht Ihr näher an den Deister



Das kann man wohl sagen . Wohnen jetzt gaaaaaanz oben in Barsinghausen direkt am Wald  und haben endlich ne Terasse !


----------



## Homer_Simplon (17. Juli 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Das kann man wohl sagen . Wohnen jetzt gaaaaaanz oben in Barsinghausen direkt am Wald  und haben endlich ne Terasse !



Wie jetzt?? noch obener als wir?, vielleicht sogar noch näher am Wald????
gibts doch nicht... 
das muss man sich aber erstmal vedienen.


----------



## Jennfa (17. Juli 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?? noch obener als wir?, vielleicht sogar noch näher am Wald????
> gibts doch nicht...
> das muss man sich aber erstmal vedienen.



Ich dachte das hätte ich mir schon verdient. war doch auch schon beim deisterkreisel dabei . 
Zum BBW müssen wir auf jeden Fall runter fahren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (17. Juli 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Ich dachte das hätte ich mir schon verdient. war doch auch schon beim deisterkreisel dabei .
> Zum BBW müssen wir auf jeden Fall runter fahren .



he he  dann muß andi ja zu euch hochfahren der wohnt da ja gleich


----------



## schappi (17. Juli 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Ich dachte das hätte ich mir schon verdient. war doch auch schon beim deisterkreisel dabei .
> Zum BBW müssen wir auf jeden Fall runter fahren .



Bullerbachstr???


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Juli 2009)

wenn ihr euch endlich mal entscheiden solltet ,wär das schon toll

wann ist denn nun treffen, und wann seid ihr wo ???

wollte dazustossen und mit ingo euch unterwegs aufsammeln


----------



## lakekeman (18. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Bullerbachstr???



Fast richtig, bis ans äusserste Ende sozusagen 
Ist auf jeden Fall super so nah am Wald zu wohnen und einfach mal kurz das Bike zu nehmen und loszufahren. 
Dummerweise konnten wir das die letzte Zeit nicht ausnutzen da wir noch so viel in der alten Wohung zu tun hatten...
Aber das ist ja am 01.08. vorbei, dann sind wir wieder richtig dabei


----------



## afausl (18. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wenn ihr euch endlich mal endscheiden solltet ,wär das schon toll



Also ich habe mich gerade entschieden mitzukommen. Kommt ihr auf dem Weg zum Waldkater an der Laube vorbei? Dann könnten wir uns da treffen.


----------



## atrailsnail (18. Juli 2009)

Morgen ist um 10 Uhr Streckenbesichtigung des Endurothons in Schierke. Will jemand mit / fährt jemand hin? Ich wäre so gegen halb neun auf der A2 bei Hannover und könnte noch max. 4 Personen mitnehmen. 

Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (18. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wenn ihr euch endlich mal entscheiden solltet ,wär das schon toll
> 
> wann ist denn nun treffen, und wann seid ihr wo ???
> 
> wollte dazustossen und mit ingo euch unterwegs aufsammeln



13:15 Treffen am Waldkater!
Ich treffe mich vorher mit Taifun am Forsthaus um 12:45 Uhr
Schappi


----------



## jemiza (18. Juli 2009)

hallo jungs und mädels,

ich komm aus neustadt bei hannover, rase ab und zu mit einigen durch den deister und brauch mal eure hilfe!!!!!

ich will mir ein neues bike kaufen und brauch mal ein paar vernünftige vorschläge ohne die verkäufer-denke.
es soll ein fully sein, all-mountain mit dem man auch in wenig enduro fahrn kann
die oberste schmerzgrenze ist 1600,- das tut dann aber auch richtig weh.....

habt ihr ein paar vorschläge?
ich danke euvh


----------



## McNim (18. Juli 2009)

jemiza schrieb:


> hallo jungs und mädels,
> 
> ich komm aus neustadt bei hannover, rase ab und zu mit einigen durch den deister und brauch mal eure hilfe!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Moin auch,

kauf dir ein GUTES BIKE der 2.500 Euro Klasse!!! Wenn du dann grade jetzt um August/September herum ein vorjahres Modell nimmst, dann kommst du auch micht 1.600 Euro hin.

...nur so als Tip.

So ein Bike ist doch schon sehr individuell, musst schon sagen worauf du stehst ;-)   ...gute Bikes hat fast jeder Herrsteller!!!

Marius


----------



## jemiza (18. Juli 2009)

ich hab aber keine 2500 tacken!!! mir wurde ein specialized pitch angeboten, für knapp 1700 angeboten. davon bin ich echt begeistert. meine frage, ob ihr noch andere vorschläge habt? was haltet ihr von zb steppenwolf etc?


----------



## Phil81 (18. Juli 2009)

Habe es jeute leider nicht geschafft. Die Schrankwand aufbauen hat doch länger gedauert als zunächst angenommen.

Morgen noch wer unterwegs?


----------



## taifun (18. Juli 2009)

jemiza schrieb:


> hallo jungs und mädels,
> 
> ich komm aus neustadt bei hannover, rase ab und zu mit einigen durch den deister und brauch mal eure hilfe!!!!!


soso....und machst alle Wanderer und Spaziergänger wütend auf Dich


----------



## firefighter76 (18. Juli 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Habe es jeute leider nicht geschafft. Die Schrankwand aufbauen hat doch länger gedauert als zunächst angenommen.
> 
> Morgen noch wer unterwegs?



ich wollte morgen auch wann hatest du den so gedacht und wo treffen ?
noch wer lust


----------



## schappi (18. Juli 2009)

jemiza schrieb:


> hallo jungs und mädels,
> 
> ich komm aus neustadt bei hannover, rase ab und zu mit einigen durch den deister und brauch mal eure hilfe!!!!!
> 
> ...



Schau dich mal bei Canyon um, zb Ein Nerve XC 6.0 :
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=794


----------



## Downhillfaller (18. Juli 2009)

atrailsnail schrieb:


> Morgen ist um 10 Uhr Streckenbesichtigung des Endurothons in Schierke. Will jemand mit / fährt jemand hin? Ich wäre so gegen halb neun auf der A2 bei Hannover und könnte noch max. 4 Personen mitnehmen.
> 
> Jörg.



Das hört sich ja echt gut an, aber die meisten fahren da den Downhill in Merxhausen. Mal sehen ob es irgendwie in den Terminkalender passt (ich hab ja noch nix vor am 28.8. )

Morgen geht allerdings nicht, leider etwas kurzfristig 

Gruß
DHF


----------



## Phil81 (19. Juli 2009)

@firefighter

Kann morgen erst Mittags denke mal ich schaue einfach mal bei der 12:00 Truppe vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (19. Juli 2009)

12 uhr waldkater oder ?? wer fährt den da noch so ??


----------



## Downhillfaller (19. Juli 2009)

*Loni    *


----------



## taifun (19. Juli 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> 12 uhr waldkater oder ?? wer fährt den da noch so ??



10:00 Uhr Waldkater...schnelle 2 h Runde


----------



## schappi (19. Juli 2009)

Hier ein Leserbrief aus der Calenberger Zeitung:


----------



## Barbie SHG (19. Juli 2009)

Alles Liebe zum Geburtstag Lena und viel Spaß im Urlaub

Lass es heute ordentlich krachen

Gruß Tom


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Juli 2009)

Alles Gute Lena, hoffentlich sieht man sich mal wieder im Wald!


----------



## Phil81 (19. Juli 2009)

Bilder gibts wohl nicht aus PDS und nen Bericht wohl auch nicht 

Dir wechsel ich noch mal nen Lager aus


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Juli 2009)

Die schlechten Bilder von meiner Knipse wollte ich euch nicht zumuten. Die anderen von der digitalen Spiegelreflex lade ich grad runter und stell sie dann hier rein. Ein bisschen Geduld bitte 
PS: Komm mal bei ICQ online.


----------



## jemiza (19. Juli 2009)

das is doch mal ein vernünftiger vorschlag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Juli 2009)

Was für ein Vorschlag?

Hier die ersten Bilder.




Hängebrücke:








Kollege:




Bei Chatel:




Zack über die Kante:




Abendstimmung:








Strecke der französischen Downhill Landesmeisterschaften:




Singletrailparadies:


----------



## taifun (19. Juli 2009)

Mensch,da kann man ja wieder neidisch werden.
Tolle Pics...!

PS: Bin heute Opfer eines Stöckchenleger geworden...alles Okay,bis auf Schaltwerk!!


----------



## pebblesathome (19. Juli 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Mensch,da kann man ja wieder neidisch werden.
> Tolle Pics...!
> 
> PS: Bin heute Opfer eines Stöckchenleger geworden...alles Okay,bis auf Schaltwerk!!



Wo hat er zugeschlagen?
Glück gehabt.


----------



## taifun (19. Juli 2009)

pebblesathome schrieb:


> Wo hat er zugeschlagen?
> Glück gehabt.



Auf unterem Verbindungstrail von Osten kommend richtung Waldkaterparkplatz.
Lag gestern noch nicht da,war relativ schnell mit Hardtail unterwegs.


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (19. Juli 2009)

Schöne Bilder!!!!!!!!

Da kann ich ja auch mal welche meines neuen BIKES einstellen.
Fährt sich wirklich SUPER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Juli 2009)

wo bekommst du denn immer diese klasse-bikes her ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (19. Juli 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Was für ein Vorschlag?
> 
> Hier die ersten Bilder.



Hammer Bilder und schönen Gruß an den Herrn Morcom


----------



## Downhillfaller (19. Juli 2009)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder!!!!!!!!
> 
> Da kann ich ja auch mal welche meines neuen BIKES einstellen.
> Fährt sich wirklich SUPER!!!!!!!!!!




*Bis auf die Hörnchen am Enduro 
hast du es unter 12 kg bekommen ?*


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (20. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wo bekommst du denn immer diese klasse-bikes her ?



Habe mein erstes richtiges MTB 1991 !!!!! bei www.wellmannbikes.de gekauft.
Seid dem bin ich dort Kunde. Ab und zu macht der mir ein Angebot, da kann ich einfach nicht wiederstehen!!!!!!!
So wie bei diesem hier, war ein Rahmenset. Unschlagbarer Preis, weil noch 2008er Modell. 
Habe dann die Gabel bei ebay vertickt und die neue FOX Talas 110-130-150 eingebaut. Die ist glaube ich richtig super!!!!!!(Nach der ersten Probefahrt -> Nienstädter Passtrail - das Rad hat alle Sprünge dort mitgenommen und den Fahrer dabei draufgelassen - auch der Männertest konnte ihm gar nichts anhaben)

Durch den Tausch der Gabel habe ich 700 Gramm gespart
So wiegt das Rad so wie es dort steht : 12,18kg
Ziemlich gut wie ich finde!

@dhf : irgendwie fehlt mir immer etwas am Lenker, wenn ich ohne Hörnchen fahre.........


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. Juli 2009)

@DAMDAM: Richte ich aus.
@LL03: Der Sattel ist schick! Wie breit ist der Lenker?


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (20. Juli 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @DAMDAM: Richte ich aus.
> @LL03: Der Sattel ist schick! Wie breit ist der Lenker?



Der ist richtig breit 685mm. Ich glaube mir zu breit.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. Juli 2009)

Dann sag mal Bescheid, wenn du ihn loswerden willst


----------



## Loni (20. Juli 2009)

schönen Dank für die Glückwünsche. 
Ich hoff ich komm auch bald mal wieder öfter in den Deister 
bis bald!


----------



## Scott-y (20. Juli 2009)

[/URL
 Da mithalten kann ich  nicht, aber ich bin trotzdem Stolz drauf. Denn mehr ist in der Kasse nicht drin. Ich habe zusammen 550 ausgegeben und habe jetzt was für´s Grobe( Gröbere) zusammengestellt. Da kommen jetzt noch ein paar größere Bremsscheiben rein und ein besserer Dämpfer hinten. Dabei bleibt´s. Denn das ist nur für mich eine Zwischenlösung, bis ich mir was ,,Gutes" leisten kann.


----------



## exto (20. Juli 2009)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> @dhf : irgendwie fehlt mir immer etwas am Lenker, wenn ich ohne Hörnchen fahre.........



Das hab ich früher auch gedacht. Heute bin ich froh, dass ich's mir abgewöhnt habe, BEVOR mir mal was im Kiefer fehlt, weil ich in ner brenzlichen Situation die Finger an den Hörnchen anstatt an den Bremsen hatte...

Ich hab übrigens mein erstes "richtiges" Bike auch '91 gekauft. Bei Cycle Force in Bremen. Bin mir aber fast sicher, dass es den Laden nicht mehr gibt. Allerdings bin ich ja eher so der treue Typ und fahre den Hobel noch heute  Übrigens vorübergehend mit Hörnchen, weil mich böse Vorahnungen bezüglich des Zustandes meiner Hände und Handgelenke in und nach Duisburg plagen...

@Mario: Is doch gut geworden. Der mehr als beachtliche Spacerturm ist allerdings echt gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## pebblesathome (20. Juli 2009)

Scott-y schrieb:


> [/URL
> Da mithalten kann ich  nicht, aber ich bin trotzdem Stolz drauf. Denn mehr ist in der Kasse nicht drin. Ich habe zusammen 550â¬ ausgegeben und habe jetzt was fÃ¼rÂ´s Grobe( GrÃ¶bere) zusammengestellt. Da kommen jetzt noch ein paar grÃ¶Ãere Bremsscheiben rein und ein besserer DÃ¤mpfer hinten. Dabei bleibtÂ´s. Denn das ist nur fÃ¼r mich eine ZwischenlÃ¶sung, bis ich mir was ,,Gutes" leisten kann.




Kannst Du auch.
Willkommen zurÃ¼ck
Jetzt gibts keine Ausreden mehr, Du musst mit
@homer, wann kommt Dein Bike?

Bis bald im Wald
pebbles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roofrockrider (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

irgendwelche Vollposer haben den Polenzstein am Paßparkplatz mit neonoranger Farbe bekritzelt, steht drauf:" Freeride ! und 2 Pfeile nach links und rechts"
Ich vermute die Verursacher zwar hier nicht im Forum, aber wenn sie hier mit lesen haben sie die einmalige Gelegenheit mit Wasser,Seife und Wurzelbürste ihr Werk wieder zu bereinigen.Falls nichts passiert und es kommt raus wer es war, gibt es von meiner Seite Deister Verbot für immer.
Muß man sich ja schon schämen MTB Fahrer zu sein.

Und jetzt seit ihr dran, war es eine Verschwörung? Denn mit der selben Farbe wurden in der Nähe auch unzählige Bäume zum fällen makiert.
Gruß Martin


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Juli 2009)

apropo  markierte bäume zum fällen. 

auf dem farnweg sind auch ettliche bäume markiert, und zwar nur im bereich des trails. 

will uns da mal wieder wer ärgern ? 
als wenn´s nicht genug andere bäume gibt  .


----------



## taifun (20. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht will da einer,von denen, die uns nicht mögen,unbedingt auf die Trails aufmerksam machen.Damit dann die besagten Stöckchenleger leichteres Spiel haben!
Glaube kaum,das dort alle Bäume gefällt werden sollen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Juli 2009)

naa, dass nenn ich mal schlagfertig :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mg3z...ve.de/media/news/103/&feature=player_embedded


----------



## taxifolia (21. Juli 2009)

Liebe Brüder und Schwestern im Geiste,

hat jemand von euch eine Idee, wo ich für meine Gabelantiquität Marz. Junior T noch Federn ( wiege 74 kg) bekommen kann ??? (bitte nicht: "Guckst Du ebay", ist nichts da ), ist mir langsam zu bockbeinig das Ding, ansonsten aber immer noch gut.

Taxi


----------



## Madeba (21. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> naa, dass nenn ich mal schlagfertig


das kommt davon, wenn man Oskar den Job streitig macht...


----------



## Madeba (21. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...auf dem farnweg sind auch ettliche bäume markiert, und zwar nur im bereich des trails...


die Markierungen habe ich gemalt, weil ich wegen des (-)variablen Federweges sonst vor lauter Geschüttel den Trail nicht mehr erkennen kann


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Juli 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Liebe Brüder und Schwestern im Geiste,
> 
> hat jemand von euch eine Idee, wo ich für meine Gabelantiquität Marz. Junior T noch Federn ( wiege 74 kg) bekommen kann ??? (bitte nicht: "Guckst Du ebay", ist nichts da ), ist mir langsam zu bockbeinig das Ding, ansonsten aber immer noch gut.
> 
> Taxi



lieber bruder im geiste, 
guckst du hier  :
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=2464

ansonsten kann tommy bestimmt alles besorgen was dein herz begehrt 
dann wärst du hier richtig : www.saikls.de 

hoffe geholfen zu haben 

bruder hoerman


----------



## jemiza (21. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Schau dich mal bei Canyon um, zb Ein Nerve XC 6.0 :
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=794



das ist ja ein race-bike. ich suche eher ein allmountain mit enduroeinflüssen. deswegen mag ich das pitch so gern.
ein  vernünftiges gebrauchtes hab ich bisher auch nicht gefunden

ich will endlich wieder fahren! menno aber auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (21. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> lieber bruder im geiste,
> guckst du hier  :
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=2464
> 
> ...



Jipp, danke. Habe Variante 2 gewählt, weil trotz guter Erfahrungen von z. B.  roudy bei chainreaction mir die Bestellerei im Ausland nicht soooooo gut gefällt, egal wie günstig die Preise sind.

taxi


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Juli 2009)

mal wieder ein "netter" bericht über uns so bösen biker aus der heimatlichen presse :


----------



## schappi (21. Juli 2009)

jemiza schrieb:


> das ist ja ein race-bike. ich suche eher ein allmountain mit enduroeinflüssen. deswegen mag ich das pitch so gern.
> ein  vernünftiges gebrauchtes hab ich bisher auch nicht gefunden
> 
> ich will endlich wieder fahren! menno aber auch



Heul hier nicht rum!!!
Wenn du eine richtige Beratung willst dann erzähl doch mal was du so fährst wen du "durch den Deister rast". Was für Weg und Trails fährst du denn? Willst du auch springen? wie lang sind deine Touren?
wenn du etwas mit 140mm Fw suchst das Canyon Nerve AM aber das ist teurer als 1600,-
wenn du etwas richtig derbes willst dann ein Torque RF 7.0 mit 160mm vorne und 170mm hinten
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=766
Ist für den Deister noch voll Tourentauglich wenn man etwas schmalz in den Beinen hat


----------



## schappi (21. Juli 2009)

Wie sieht das heute Nachmittag/ Abend aus? Hat jemand zeit und Lust mit mir eine Runde zu drehen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (21. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Wie sieht das heute Nachmittag/ Abend aus? Hat jemand zeit und Lust mit mir eine Runde zu drehen?
> Gruß
> Schappi



ich wollte heute abend gern mal ne kleine Runde mit Janosch drehen. gegen 18.30 am BBW sollte klappen


----------



## toschi (21. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> mal wieder ein "netter" bericht ...



Wer ist denn so zum Gipfeltreffen geladen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (21. Juli 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ich wollte heute abend gern mal ne kleine Runde mit Janosch drehen. gegen 18.30 am BBW sollte klappen



Das hört sich gut an!
Da komme ich hin.


----------



## taxifolia (21. Juli 2009)

homer , ist das neue Rad schon da? Kann gar nicht abwarten es mir zu leihen 

@jemiza:
Schlage noch das Spec. FRS I 2009 vor. 1600 ist natürlich knapp.

Auch wenn die meisten hier keine gebrauchten Räder mögen:
Bei vielen wurde die Karre zu "big" gekauft und ist dann günstig zu kriegen, bischen älter aber voll intakt.
Guckst Du www.dhd24.de Suchbegriff "freeride" : Votec V8.
Mit den Printmedienverkäufern kann man gut verhandeln !

taxi


----------



## taifun (21. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an!
> Da komme ich hin.



Fahre ab 17:30 Uhr vom Waldkater aus....!


----------



## taifun (21. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> mal wieder ein "netter" bericht über uns so bösen biker aus der heimatlichen presse :



Und wir kommen ja alle nicht aus Springe....

Also haben wir die Presse doch wieder gegen uns


----------



## taxifolia (21. Juli 2009)

Und was willst Du dagegen machen?
Die platte Aussage, das Wild werde gestört, führt zu reflexartiger Rollenverteilung von Gut und Böse.
Wegen dieser merkwürdigen Schreibe lese ich die örtlichen Machwerke selten bis gar nicht, weil der Informationsgehalt gegen Null geht, Statements nicht hinterfragt werden  und hauptsächlich parteiische Stimmungsmache betrieben wird.
"Illegal, wildfremd, halsbrecherisch" finde ich bei der Bild auch auf jeder Seite , nur die Bilder sind besser


Wie schade, dass die Wildpopulation beständig zunimmt und Bäume verbeißt, weswegen ja auch die Setzlinge mit den Hauben geschützt werden.
Ich kann euch eine schöne Hochsitzstelle zeigen, an der Mais ausgestreut wird- regelmäßig.
Das ist Masthaltung- weiter nichts, bringt dem Waldeigner aber Geld und dient der brauchtümeligen Bespaßung des Jägers, was ja auch o.k. ist. Und nächstes Jahr möchte er mehr Spaß.

Bei der Diskussion in Gehrden war ein  Mitarbeiter vom NABU, der das Mountainbiken für das Wild als marginal bezeichnet hat und auch von der Pseudokonfrontation Wild- Biker weg wollte.
Die wirtschaftliche Nutzung des Waldes hat er klar als hauptsächlich wildstörend- /gefährdend ausgemacht.

taxi


----------



## berkel (21. Juli 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> ... aber wir könnten mal in der Pampe im Harz spielen gehen.



Ich plane am WE mal wieder ein paar Tage in der Heimat zu verbringen. Auf Harz hätte ich auch Lust (ich könnte ab Sonntag). Wer noch?


----------



## exto (21. Juli 2009)

Wenn wildfremde Menschen kommen und wieder wegfahren, nennt man das in vielen Gegenden der Welt "Tourismus" und betrachtet dieses Phänomen als einen Wirtschaftsfaktor.
In Deutschland gibt es eine lange Tradition (wild-)Fremde aus einem anderen Blickwinkel zu sehen. Interessant, dass dieser Tenor auch nach außen transportiert wird...
Schön an dieser "merkwürdigen Schreibe" ist doch der Umstand, dass man - wenn auch warscheinlich unbeabsichtigt - die dahinter stehende Gesinnung erkennen und daraus seine Schlüsse ziehen kann. Die nächsten Kommunalwahlen kommen bestimmt und es sollte nich schwer fallen, die hier verwendeten Aussagen dem jeweiligen politischen Lager zuzuordnen.

In diesem Sinne: Ride on!


----------



## jemiza (21. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Heul hier nicht rum!!!
> Wenn du eine richtige Beratung willst dann erzähl doch mal was du so fährst wen du "durch den Deister rast". Was für Weg und Trails fährst du denn? Willst du auch springen? wie lang sind deine Touren?
> wenn du etwas mit 140mm Fw suchst das Canyon Nerve AM aber das ist teurer als 1600,-
> wenn du etwas richtig derbes willst dann ein Torque RF 7.0 mit 160mm vorne und 170mm hinten
> ...



die genauen strecken kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich immer nur mitfahre. die länge der strecken hängen von den anderen mitfahrern ab, mal 2h mal 6h. 
ich hab bisher immer nur geliehene bikes gehabt, meistens hardtails. ich wollte vor knapp 4 jahren mir selber ein bike kaufen und musste das aus gesundheitlichen gründen unterlassen. jetzt darf ich wieder und will mir endlich ein eigenes bike gönnen. 
ich brauche eins, mit dem man gut den berg hochkommt und noch besser wieder runter. das pitch von specialized ist da echt gut. die frage ist, ob ihr alternativen wisst....


----------



## taxifolia (21. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Wenn wildfremde Menschen kommen und wieder wegfahren, nennt man das in vielen Gegenden der Welt "Tourismus" und betrachtet dieses Phänomen als einen Wirtschaftsfaktor.......
> 
> .....
> In Deutschland gibt es eine lange Tradition (wild-)Fremde aus einem anderen Blickwinkel zu sehen. Interessant, dass dieser Tenor auch nach außen transportiert wird...



Das, mein lieber exto kam mir auch in den Sinn. Macht wohl einen Unterschied, ob Hisches Kinder oder Asylant Ulu Makele Rampen bauen- Schwarzbauten .
Lokalpolitik hat so was heiters.
Vielleicht hat der Autor des Berichts aber auch möglichst viele Male "wild" in seinen Titelzeile unterzubringen bevor ihm der Kopf vor Genialität barst. Die Verschmutzung wird sich in Grenzen gehalten haben.

taxi


----------



## taifun (21. Juli 2009)

Nabend...
war heute schön auf Frank-Grab und Mögebiertrail unterwegs...alles heute genial zu fahren 

Keine Stöckchen und dergleichen. Nur am Grab sind im Mittelteil,viele Bäume Orange markiert,direkt am Trail entlang????



jemiza schrieb:


> die genauen strecken kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich immer nur mitfahre. die länge der strecken hängen von den anderen mitfahrern ab, mal 2h mal 6h.
> ich hab bisher immer nur geliehene bikes gehabt, meistens hardtails. ich wollte vor knapp 4 jahren mir selber ein bike kaufen und musste das aus gesundheitlichen gründen unterlassen. jetzt darf ich wieder und will mir endlich ein eigenes bike gönnen.
> ich brauche eins, mit dem man gut den berg hochkommt und noch besser wieder runter. das pitch von specialized ist da echt gut. die frage ist, ob ihr alternativen wisst....



naja,du wirst doch wohl wissen,was Du fährst.Ob auf Forstweg,Wurzelpassagen,flowige Trails oder auch Sprünge!

Man kommt mit den meisten Bikes gut bergauf,liegt nur an der Kondition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jemiza (21. Juli 2009)

klar liegt es an der kondition, man kann es sich aber auch unnötig schwer machen

wir fahren meistens mittelschnelle und nicht so heavy trails. der eine oder andere kleine sprung ist schon dabei. ich würde halt gerne ein wenig "härter" fahren, spricht schneller, schwieriger und mehr sprünge. das mach ich aber nicht mit einem geliehenem bike!

euch ne gute nacht.
jemi


----------



## taifun (21. Juli 2009)

Dann sieh Dir mal das an:
http://www.jehlebikes.de/commencal-meta-63-2009.html


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Juli 2009)

anbei eine anleitung zum richtigen trailbau. 
die ösis wissen jedenfalls wie und was sie da machen, und das sind keine "wildfremden"  . 

.
http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/news/arti...ofener-singletrails-impressionen-vom-trailbau


----------



## matzinski (21. Juli 2009)

Tach zusammen,

ich bin am W. grad aus dem Urlaub gekommen, am Sonntag dann gleich 'ne schöne Runde über Klo, Ladies und Grab gedreht. Hat Spaß gemacht. Wenn ich mir allerdings heute die Beiträge der letzten 2 Wochen anschaue, speziell die zum Thema "Nagelbrett", dann kommt mir echt das :kotz: 'en. 
Das war dann wohl für die nächste Zeit die letzte ENTSPANNTE Ausfahrt. Zukünftig wird man aufpassen müssen, daß man beim Biken im D. nicht durch Fremdeinwirkung zu Schaden kommt. Da vergeht einem echt die Lust auf den Sport. Darüberhinaus fürchte ich, daß das mit dem Nagelbrett nicht alles gewesen ist. Das ist erst der Anfang. Ich bin echt kein Schwarzseher, aber ich glaube, daß das weiter eskalieren wird. Also Augen auf beim Biken. Nicht daß noch jemand ernsthaft verletzt wird. 

Wir müssen uns leider den Schuh anziehen, daß wir diese unschönen Aktionen selbst provoziert haben. Damit will ich diese nicht legitimieren, ganz im Gegenteil, aber der Auslöser ist sicher der in den letzten drei Jahren massiv betriebene Streckenbau ohne Rücksicht auf irgendwas - ich wiederhole mich, das hatte ich bereits geschrieben. Nicht falsch verstehen: persönlich stört mich der Bau nicht, ich fahr' ja auch gerne Trails. Er führt aber dazu, daß sich die Gegenseite dazu legitimiert fühlt, "Gewalt" anzuwenden. 

Diese ganze Sch... muß doch nicht sein, auch wenn ihr euch beim Streckenbau im Recht fühlt. Wie heißt es so schön: der Klügere gibt nach. Vieleicht sollten wir ein wenig "kürzer treten". Dann kommen wir vieleicht auch früher oder später zu einer Einigung mit den Grünröcken.


----------



## marcx (22. Juli 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> [...]
> Diese ganze Sch... muß doch nicht sein, auch wenn ihr euch beim Streckenbau im Recht fühlt. Wie heißt es so schön: der Klügere gibt nach. Vieleicht sollten wir ein wenig "kürzer treten". Dann kommen wir vieleicht auch früher oder später zu einer Einigung mit den Grünröcken.



Wenn die klügeren immer nachgeben werden wir irgendwann von Idioten beherrscht!

Bei "den" Grünröcken hoffe ich persönlich nicht auf eine plötzliche 180° Wende ihrer Meinung/Gesinnung.. :/


----------



## Barbie SHG (22. Juli 2009)

*DHF* 


Bis spätestens zum

Gruß Tom


----------



## chris2305 (22. Juli 2009)

Auch von hier alles gute an den GPS Meister


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (22. Juli 2009)

DHF








[url=http://www.smilies.4-user.de]
	
[/url]



Na dann viele : 

 auch wenn du angeblich schon alles hast.....
Bis dann 

​Schönen Tag heute!


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (22. Juli 2009)

jemiza schrieb:


> das ist ja ein race-bike. ich suche eher ein allmountain mit enduroeinflüssen. deswegen mag ich das pitch so gern.
> ein  vernünftiges gebrauchtes hab ich bisher auch nicht gefunden
> 
> ich will endlich wieder fahren! menno aber auch



Nimm das PITCH!!!!!!! un du hast Ruhe und viel FAHRSPASS. Fahre ja seid kurzem das Artverwandte ENDURO. SUPER GEil! Nimm es !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (22. Juli 2009)

Juhu DHF! Happy Birthday! 

 Alles Gute auch von mir.


----------



## 4mate (22. Juli 2009)

Klicken ->


----------



## schappi (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo DHF alter Knabe 
alles Gute zum Geburtstag vom Club der alten Säcke:





Der 1. Vorsitzende 

gez. Schappi


----------



## toschi (22. Juli 2009)

berkel schrieb:


> Ich plane am WE mal wieder ein paar Tage in der Heimat zu verbringen. Auf Harz hätte ich auch Lust (ich könnte ab Sonntag). Wer noch?


Servus, ich habe auch den Harz am Sonntag ins Auge gefasst, vielleicht noch mal Braunlage, gibt da ja nicht nur die beiden neuen Strecken des Bikeparks  oder mal wieder ne schöne Tour.
Wäre ne gute Gelegenheit mal über ein Kurzbesuch bei Dir in Vorarlberg zu sprechen


----------



## schappi (22. Juli 2009)

War Gestern mit Homer auf dem Reg T unterwegs, da hat wieder ein Stöckchenleger gearbeitet.
Wenn der wüsste wie hoch man mit einem Bike springen kann einige der Hindernisse sind sogar eine Bereicherung des Trails!
Aber wir haben alles andere abgeräumt

Hier ein neuer Artikel zum Thema Nagelbrett.
Bevor die versuchte schwere Körperverletzung zum Trend wird:
Wir müssen jetzt wirklich mit der Region und dem Runden Tisch weiterkommen. Ich hoffe die Region verspürt inzwischen den politischen Druck und versteht jetzt die Dringlichkeit des Themas. Das ist genau, daß was wir bei unserer Präsentation bei der Region vorausgesagt haben.
Taxi kannst du den Artikel noch einmal an alle Ansprechpartner bei der Region schicken, mit der dringenden Bitte jetzt doch so schnell wie möglich einen Runden Tisch mit dem Ziel Strecken für Biker, Vorstellung unseres Vorschlags und Diskussion  mit allen Beteiligten:





Gruß
Schappi


----------



## berkel (22. Juli 2009)

@toschi

Ich hab für Sonntag schon was mit Phil und Samy in Aussicht. Ich schick dir eine PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. Juli 2009)

@DHF, Herzlichen GlÃ¼ckwunsch!
@jemiza: das Pitch gibts in England fÃ¼r 1133â¬


----------



## taifun (22. Juli 2009)

*DHF, Herzlichen Glückwunsch*​


----------



## taxifolia (22. Juli 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir nachträglich  an Loni und DHF. Da brennen einem die Augen vor lauter Geburtstagssmileys.

@ samy: Specialized bikes werden aber nur innerhalb UK versendet- ätsch.

Werde die Region nochmals anschreiben wg. Dringlichkeit runder Tisch, dass daurch allerdings etwas beschleunigt wird, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. 

taxi


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Juli 2009)

doppelpost


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Juli 2009)

hier noch mal was nettes  aus der presse. 





interessant der letzte absatz :
"Natur wird dabei übrigends nicht zerstört"... die Strecken seien meist befestigte Wege .


----------



## Phil81 (22. Juli 2009)

An wen muss ich mich den beim Springe Club wenden oder darf ich auch so Rad fahren? 

Wusste gar nicht das die was im Wald zu melden hätten. Werde mal nachher wenn ich einen sehe zur Sicherheit mal um erlaubnis bitten. 

Sicher ist sicher nicht das ich ohne Erlaubnis Rad fahre. Wo kämen wir denn da hin.


Scheint ja nen dufter Verein zu sein


----------



## Madeba (22. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> interessant der letzte absatz :
> "Natur wird dabei übrigends nicht zerstört"... die Strecken seien meist *befestigte *Wege .


was soll der Daumen ? Ist mein Ironie-Detektor defekt ?
oder meinst Du "befestigt" im Sinne der Mayrhofener Trails ?


----------



## exto (22. Juli 2009)

Da scheint dein Detektor defekt zu sein. 

Was mit "befestigten Wegen" gemeint ist, kannst du bei den Ausgewiesenen Bike-Strecken in Harz, Westerwald, Schwarzwald usw. recherchieren.

Da kannst du dann sehen, was herauskommt, wenn man ohne die Einbeziehung der Beteiligten etwas konzipiert. Mein konkreter Vorschlag zu dem Thema: Wir graben ein großes Loch, werfen das Geld, dass diese sinnlose Aktion kosten wird rein und schaufeln erde drüber. Die Kohle ist eh sinnlos verballert und auf diese Art spart man sich die viele sinnlose Mühe...

Einen weiteren Gegenvorschlag werde ich mal an diskreterer Stelle skizieren. Vielleicht nachher mal in der IG reinschauen...


----------



## taifun (22. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Mein konkreter Vorschlag zu dem Thema: Wir graben ein großes Loch, werfen das Geld, dass diese sinnlose Aktion kosten wird rein und schaufeln erde drüber. Die Kohle ist eh sinnlos verballert und auf diese Art spart man sich die viele sinnlose Mühe...
> 
> Einen weiteren Gegenvorschlag werde ich mal an diskreterer Stelle skizieren. Vielleicht nachher mal in der IG reinschauen...



Könnte auch meine Kontonummer angeben.......


----------



## Downhillfaller (22. Juli 2009)

Danke,danke für die Glückwünsche 

Auf einer Geb.-Karte musste ich heute lesen das ich nicht mehr richtig jung, auch nicht richtig alt bin sondern in der "grauen Phase" bin 

@Exto,Schappi: ihr "richtig" alten Säcke  wisst ihr was diese "graue Phase" ist ?

Bis bald beim 

DHF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (22. Juli 2009)

Ich nehme an, die "graue Phase" ist das, was vom Klimakterium bedrohte Frauen uns gern als Retourkutsche neidvoll andichten und dann Midlife-Crisis nennen.

Ich würde diese Phase als die bezeichnen, in der du deine Schäfchen soweit im trocknen, und noch genug Mumm in den knochen hast, den Blödsinn nachzuholen, den du dir in den Jahren der Familienpflege verkniffen hast.

guck mal in deine Signatur (oder in deinen Fahrradkeller). Dann weißt du, was ich meine.

Ach ja: Meinen allerherzlichsten Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## zarea (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

nachdem ich mal bei einer froehlichen Feier eingeladen wurde, war ich gestern also mit einem Bekannten am Deister. Und ich bin schwer begeistert.
Als mecklenburger Jung kenne ich zwar Wald, aber nicht auf sooo "schiefer Ebene".  Natuerlich konnte sich mein Bekannter sich nicht verkneifen, so lustige Trails zu fahren, aber Wassertraeger hat mich ja mit einigen Tipps sicher runter gelotzt. Dabei stieg der Spassfaktor ungemein.

Jetzt weiss ich auch warum hier so viel Wert auf Quallitaet des Rades gelegt wird. Mein altersschwaches Merida Redskin winselte ein bisschen um Gnade, ich muss das wohl mal in Rente schicken. Nach neun Jahren ist das wohl auch drin.

Es war nur ein kurzer Ausflug, aber ich glaube das schreit nach einer Fortsetzung.


----------



## MichiP (23. Juli 2009)

Ein sonniger Tag, 250 Biker die auf ausgewiesenen Strecken Ihren Spaß haben
Nur eine frage der Zeit bis es zum super GAU kommt.
Möchte mal sehen was die junge Familie mit Kinderwagen da zu sagt wenn Ihnen eine gebündelte Horde Biker entgegenkommt.


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Juli 2009)

http://www.orschlurch.de/2009/06/gut-gezielter-elfmeter/


p.s. 
unsere trikots fallen überall auf   
die fallen sogar einfach beim stöbern auf 

aus dem bikepark braunlage :

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/419448]
	

[/URL]


----------



## _Sync_ (23. Juli 2009)

Hehe, da war ich letzte Woche... Manches ist noch nicht so ganz fertig, ein paar Sprünge fehlen noch, ist aber ansonsten ganz nett...

Achja, lasst euch von der Bratwurst nicht verarschen!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. Juli 2009)

Hip Hip Hurraaaaa.   mein Geländefahrrad soll morgen endlich ankommen. Wenn dann auch noch alles dran ist, ist am Wochenende ausgiebiges Trailheizen angesagt


----------



## toschi (23. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> p.s.
> unsere trikots fallen überall auf
> die fallen sogar einfach beim stöbern auf ...


Und, wer isses?


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Juli 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Und, wer isses?



irgend so´n langhaariger bombenleger, oder ? 

da ich ihn länger nicht gesehen hab, fällt mir grad spontan kein name ein


----------



## taifun (23. Juli 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Hip Hip Hurraaaaa.   mein Geländefahrrad soll morgen endlich ankommen. Wenn dann auch noch alles dran ist, ist am Wochenende ausgiebiges Trailheizen angesagt



okay....Samstag!

Nacher um 17:30 Waldkater...fixe Hardtailrunde.Noch wer außer meinem Kumpel dabei? Ein wenig schlamm schieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (23. Juli 2009)

"...soll morgen ankommen... " ist eine vertriebsdeutsche Chiffre für  " wird gar nicht oder nur defekt ausgeliefert ,it vierteljähriger Lieferzeit " 

taxi


----------



## schappi (23. Juli 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Hip Hip Hurraaaaa.   mein Geländefahrrad soll morgen endlich ankommen. Wenn dann auch noch alles dran ist, ist am Wochenende ausgiebiges Trailheizen angesagt



Kennst du die beiden größten Lügen der Menscheit?
1. Ich liebe dich
2. Das Bike ist heute rausgegangen

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SPECALIZED2oo8 (23. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Kennst du die beiden größten Lügen der Menscheit?
> 1. Ich liebe dich
> 2. Das Bike ist heute rausgegangen
> 
> ...



Ja das 2te wollen wa mal hoffen das das nicht bei jedem so ist^^
weil sonst bkomme ich mein bike nächste woche nämlich auch nicht
und das wäre echt ******* weil ich unbedingt wieder im deister fahren will


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. Juli 2009)

Ihr Schwarzseher.... dieses Bike WIRD definitiv morgen ausgeliefert, und zwar an mich !!!


----------



## lakekeman (23. Juli 2009)

Genau, lass dich von den Jungs nicht ärgern, das wird schon kommen  Neues Bike ist einfach immer nur


----------



## Barbie SHG (23. Juli 2009)

Dann wird Morgen also nicht gearbeitet sondern auf das Paket gewartet.
Nicht das es noch von Taxi abgefangen wird
Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück
und bin gespannt auf die Fotos.

Bis bald im Wald
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (23. Juli 2009)

Heute schöne matschige Runde gedreht....Mögebier Trail von Stöckchen befreit...war super glitschig heute
Den schnellen Bergauffahrer Hoerman getroffen

Hier noch was für die guten: 
http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Breitensport&menuid=287&pgID_Termine=2&ID_Termine=25789&mode=breiten_detail

fahren die dann auf öffenlichen genehmigten Wegen....taxi???


----------



## Scott-y (23. Juli 2009)

@Taxi macht sich doch nicht die Finger schmutzig. der klagt das einfach ein. Der findet schon einen Grund.


----------



## JOGA72 (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo SamyRSJ4, das Schaltauge kostet 29,00Euro und das Downhill / Uphillrennen in Basche findet (wie es z.Z. aussieht) am 27.Sep. statt. Wir sind am Montag bei der Stadtverwaltung, zur weiteren Durchsprache. DRÜCKT uns die DAUMEN. Viele Güße aus HB - 131


----------



## Evel Knievel (24. Juli 2009)

Zu der Sprüherei am Polenzstein.
Als ich die Woche zur Arbeit gefahren bin, hat auch jemand schon fett neben der Straße FREERIDE auf den Boden gesprüht am Ende vom Grab.
Konnt ich mit den Füßen entfernen!
Ich weiß noch nicht wer das war, aber HALLO geht's noch?
Reicht das nicht in der City die Straßenbahnen vollzusprühen, müsst ihr kaputten MTV-Stadtkinder jetzt auch noch in den Wald kommen und alles bunt machen?

Mann oh mann, so langsam wird einem echt der Spaß genommen! 

Ich wollt's nicht glauben, aber scheinbar gibt's unter Mountainbikern doch ein paar echte Vollspackos. Wahrscheinlich seid ihr auch die gleichen die immer ihren Müll am Dropland liegen lassen, den ich schon 3 mal aufgeräumt hab.

Da fällt mir grade auf: Scheinbar rennen auf beiden Seiten jede Menge Wahnsinniger durch den Deister!!!


----------



## Phil81 (24. Juli 2009)

Und ich dachte bei deinem Job würde dich gar nichts mehr wundern 

Leider zieht der Sport in letzter zeit auch immer mehr kaputte an. Zum Glück wird es wie beim Skateboard fahren vor etlichen Jahren laufen die verschwinden auch wieder.


----------



## Phil81 (24. Juli 2009)

Lustig find ich immer wieder die Aussage das alle kaputten Kinder ausschließlich aus der Stadt kommen. Geht ihr eigendlich auch mal durch euer Dorf? Oder benehmen sich eure Kinder erst mit betreten der Sbahn und oder ankunft am HBF wie ne horde Geisteskranker?

Geht mal Samstag abends bei Kaufland einkaufen dann wisst ihr was ich meine.


----------



## matzinski (24. Juli 2009)

Moin Leute, 

schaut mal in den HAZ-Hannoverteil von heute. Titel: "Konflikt mit Bikern". Das ist der Gipfel der Tatsachenverdrehung. Ich glaube, ich muß das HAZ-abo kündigen.

PS: Leider bin ich zu doof hier ein jpg einzubinden. Vieleicht schreibt mal einer wie das geht.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Juli 2009)

@Joga72: Danke, richte ich ihm aus!


----------



## matzinski (24. Juli 2009)

uff, geschafft





das is der Artikel


----------



## taifun (24. Juli 2009)

Das ist jetzt doch der Gipfel.....
Wir gefährden keine Leute....die laufen dort doch gar nicht!!!

Und außerdem geraten wir nicht aneinander,uns wird noch nicht mal mit Respekt begegnet....

Wenn alle im Verein wären,würden die dann den gesamten Verein verhaften oder was...schwachsinn.

Vielleicht sollten die Förster am Sonntag den Deister gut bewachen,dort findet von der RSG Hannover eine CTF Veranstaltung statt.Da kommen mit sicherheit nicht wenig Biker.Denke mal die Wege werden verdammt voll sein und kein Platz für Wanderer.....
Wer hat die Veranstaltung genehmigt? Mal nachdenken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (24. Juli 2009)

Naja von allen Presse Artikel aber noch der Sachlichste...


----------



## toschi (24. Juli 2009)

Der Nüsse zieht wahrscheinlich selbst mit Signalfarbe durchs Land damit er sich dann wieder bei der Presse ausheulen kann .
Is natürlich eine haltlose Behauptung das der Übeltäter unter den Mountainbikern zu suchen ist.

Wie gesagt, da spielt einer Katz und Maus, der ist aber nicht unter uns MTBern, da bin ich mir recht sicher.


----------



## Madeba (24. Juli 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> ...Hier noch was für die guten:
> http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Breitensport&menuid=287&pgID_Termine=2&ID_Termine=25789&mode=breiten_detail
> 
> fahren die dann auf öffenlichen genehmigten Wegen....taxi???



 und 



taifun schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht sollten die Förster am Sonntag den Deister gut bewachen,dort findet von der RSG Hannover eine CTF Veranstaltung statt.Da kommen mit sicherheit nicht wenig Biker.Denke mal die Wege werden verdammt voll sein und kein Platz für Wanderer.....



weist Du genaueres über den Streckenverlauf ? Rennrad / MTB ?

Ich halte zwar nicht viel von Massenaufläufen, aber wäre das nicht mal eine Gelegenheit zu demonstrieren, das die Deisterfreun.de eben nicht bambifressende Monster sind ? 

Ist das überhaupt eine öffentlichkeitwirksame Veranstaltung oder ausschließlich für Insider ?


----------



## Madeba (24. Juli 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Der Nüsse zieht wahrscheinlich selbst mit Signalfarbe durchs Land damit er sich dann wieder bei der Presse ausheulen kann .


ich glaube kaum, das er den Begriff "Freeride" kennt bzw. unfallfrei schreiben könnte.


----------



## schappi (24. Juli 2009)

Ich bin  gestern erst am Grab hoch und dann da am Polenzstein vorbeigekommen.
Das ganze ist eine riesen Sauerei, die Nüsser und den Biker Hassern wieder Wasser auf die Mühlen leitet.
Ich teiel bezüglich der Übeltäter den Verdacht von Evel!
Wie schon in der IG berichtet haben Hoerman , Pebbles und ich gestern einen 1,5 Std Termin mit der Neuen Deister Zeitung in Springe. Wir habe da Aufklärungsarbeit betrieben mal Fakten und Gesetze auf den Tisch gelegt und unseren Vorschlag mit dem Wegenetz für Biker im Deister vorgesetellt.
Am Montag soll der Artikel erscheinen. Mal sehen wie er ausfällt!
Kennt jemand die Stadtmangerin von Barsinghausen. Mit der und dem Journalisten, der den Artikel über die Schmiereien geschrieben hat müssen wir uns auch zusammensetzten und unsere Sache mit dem Runden Tisch und den Bike-Wegen präsentieren.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taifun (24. Juli 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> und
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein,weiß keine Strecke.Müßte aber spätestens am Samstag ausgeschildert werden.Start ist Sonntag 08:00 Uhr Bredenbeck Sportplatz.Ist für alle offen,mußt dich nur anmelden,dann bekommst Startnummer und Verpflegung unterwegs.
Da werden aber viele CC-Racer mit dabei sein.Daher gehe aus,das überwiegend Forstwege gefahren werden

PS: CTF ist für MTB  http://breitensport.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=html&f=web/breitensport-info-countrytourenfahrten.htm

     RTF für Rennrad http://breitensport.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=html&f=web/breitensport-info-radtourenfahrten.htm

auch mir sind diese Sauereien unschön aufgefallen...wie wärs wenn wir uns beteiligen würden,als Goodwill ...diese zu beheben! Meinung?


----------



## chris2305 (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

super Idee mit der NDZ. mal gucken wie der Bericht ausfällt. Wir wollten auch mal Kotakt mit der NDZ aufnehmen damit die ein Foto von unseren Jacken mit Sponsor abdrucken und einen kleinen Artikel über nette Biker vielleicht dabei rausspringt. Vielleicht hilft es ja, damit auch der Springer Bürgermeister ein anderes Bild bekommt. 
Mal gucken was am Montag kommt


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Juli 2009)

wo ist eigentlich deine versprochenen bilderserie vom alpen-x ?
ich möchte nur leidende gesichter sehen


----------



## chris2305 (24. Juli 2009)

Bilderserie???????
Der Bericht für die HP ist fast fertig, dann kannst du einige sehen.
Alle 340 kann ich dir gerne mal so zeigen.
Mal gucken was ich hier noch so habe.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Juli 2009)

lest euch mal die kommentare der user zu unserem zeitungsartikel durch (wildfremde menschen...)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/417736


----------



## chris2305 (24. Juli 2009)

So hier kleine Eindrücke


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Juli 2009)

wo sind da die leidenden gesichter ?
ich seh dich im gegensatz zu deinem kollegen nur lächeln


----------



## exto (24. Juli 2009)

Um mal ein gaaanz abwegiges Thema zu starten: 

Ich treff mich Samstag um 13:00h mit Schappi, um ne Runde zu fahren. Jemand Lust, mitzukommen?


----------



## schappi (24. Juli 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Zu der Sprüherei am Polenzstein.
> Als ich die Woche zur Arbeit gefahren bin, hat auch jemand schon fett neben der Straße FREERIDE auf den Boden gesprüht am Ende vom Grab.
> Konnt ich mit den Füßen entfernen!
> Ich weiß noch nicht wer das war, aber HALLO geht's noch?
> ...



Dieser Spacko, 
der den Deister mit Sprühdosen beschmiert gießt doch Wasser auf die Mühlen der Waldnazis!!
Entweder ist er selber einer oder zu blöde aus dem Buss zu gucken!

Ich habe so einen Hals.
*Wir müssen auf alle Fälle versuchen den Typen rauszufinden um dann mal ein ernstes Wort unter Freunden mit Ihm zu führen* und ihm mal zeigen wie wunderschön ein neon orange besprühter Hintern aussieht.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taxifolia (24. Juli 2009)

Homer fährt mit- sein neues Rad ist endlich da !!!
Leider kann er nicht selbst anworten, weil er noch ein kleines Setup durchführen muss,gab Versandprobleme,  hier aber in erstes Bild für alle Neugierigen: http://www.dailyshot.de/media/blogs/all/200806/dailyshot_20080610.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (24. Juli 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> So hier kleine Eindrücke


Seid ihr mit den Bikes auch gefahren ?


----------



## taifun (24. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Um mal ein gaaanz abwegiges Thema zu starten:
> 
> Ich treff mich Samstag um 13:00h mit Schappi, um ne Runde zu fahren. Jemand Lust, mitzukommen?



Bin dabei.....



taxifolia schrieb:


> Homer fährt mit- sein neues Rad ist endlich da !!!
> Leider kann er nicht selbst anworten, weil er noch ein kleines Setup durchführen muss,gab Versandprobleme,  hier aber in erstes Bild für alle Neugierigen: http://www.dailyshot.de/media/blogs/all/200806/dailyshot_20080610.jpg







schappi schrieb:


> Ich habe so eine Hals.
> *Wir müssen auf alle Fälle versuchen den Typen rauszufinden um dann mal ein ernstes Wort unter Freunden mit Ihm zu führen* und ihm mal zeigen wie wunderschön ein neon orange besprühter Hintern aussieht.
> Gruß
> Schappi


----------



## chris2305 (24. Juli 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Seid ihr mit den Bikes auch gefahren ?



Ach so man musste die Strecken fahren
Hoerman wollte leidensfotos, vonmir gibt es keine weil Micha keine Kamera mithatte


----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Um mal ein gaaanz abwegiges Thema zu starten:
> 
> Ich treff mich Samstag um 13:00h mit Schappi, um ne Runde zu fahren. Jemand Lust, mitzukommen?



ICH


----------



## taifun (24. Juli 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ICH



womit....???


----------



## Epinephrin (24. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Um mal ein gaaanz abwegiges Thema zu starten:
> 
> Ich treff mich Samstag um 13:00h mit Schappi, um ne Runde zu fahren. Jemand Lust, mitzukommen?



Wo?


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Juli 2009)

wär morgen auch dabei 

denke, die schweren geräte sind morgen genau die richtige wahl, oder  ?


----------



## taxifolia (24. Juli 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> ....
> auch mir sind diese Sauereien unschön aufgefallen...wie wärs wenn wir uns beteiligen würden,als Goodwill ...diese zu beheben! Meinung?



Noch ist nicht klar, ob es ein Mountainbiker war, ist immerhin möglich, dass es ein begeisterter Naturschützer war, um uns zu schaden. 
Wie bei der letzten dämlichen Aktion ( Mögebierstollen) wird es irgendwann herauskommen, wer der Täter war. 

Ich beteilige mich nicht so gern daran, die Dämlichkeit einiger verirrter Schafe qua Sippenhaft auszubaden, können die selbst erledigen.

taxi


----------



## taifun (24. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wär morgen auch dabei
> 
> denke, die schweren geräte sind morgen genau die richtige wahl, oder  ?



3 x W.....

Wann...

Wo....

Was...


----------



## SPECALIZED2oo8 (24. Juli 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Noch ist nicht klar, ob es ein Mountainbiker war, ist immerhin möglich, dass es ein begeisterter Naturschützer war, um uns zu schaden.
> Wie bei der letzten dämlichen Aktion ( Mögebierstollen) wird es irgendwann herauskommen, wer der Täter war.
> 
> Ich beteilige mich nicht so gern daran, die Dämlichkeit einiger verirrter Schafe qua Sippenhaft auszubaden, können die selbst erledigen.
> ...



ich glaube nicht das die raus finden wer das war! Außer der jähnige der diese hinrn rissige aktion fabriziert hat tuht dies noch mal und wir dabei erwischt.

Und wenn wir uns da beteiligen würden das weg zu machen mit wurzel bürtse und einem eimer wasser mit seifenlauge dann würde das zum mindest klar stellen das wir nicht alle solche gestörten sind wie die die das veranstalltet haben. Und das würde uns Mtb`ler zumindest wieder in ein besseres licht für die ganzen spinner rücken die uns ausm deister kicken wollen also jungs ich halte das mit dem weg machen auch für eine gute idee und wenn wir einiger maßen viele leute sind dann dauert das ja auch mal garnicht solange weil viele hände helfen viel und es kann nur vördelich sein für unsere seite in der derzeitigen kriese und selbst wenn danach raus kommt das das gar kein bicker gewesen ist sondern einer von der gegen partei dann haben sie sich damit dann nur ins eigene fleisch geschnitten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (24. Juli 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> 3 x W.....
> 
> Wann...
> 
> ...



wann: Morgen 13:40 Uhr 
Wo: treffen am Kniggeschen Forsthaus. 
Was: Ein bischen radfahren auf tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen
Zieht euer Trikot an!!


----------



## schappi (24. Juli 2009)

Hier noch einmal das Bild aus der Zeitung!
Der besprühte Polenzstein.
Die Körpersprache der anwesenden spricht selbst für mich als in der Richtung halbgebildeten Bände (was müssen da erst Fachleute draus lesen können):




Und hier noch ein Kommentar der Presse der schon eine Vernünftigen Ansatz hat und einen Lösungsweg aufzeigt:


----------



## heyho (24. Juli 2009)

Ich frage mich, wer da "Polenz -Weg" auf den Freeride-Hinweisstein geschrieben hat...
Vandalen!

SCNR
Florian


----------



## schappi (24. Juli 2009)

>Hier noch einmal das Gruppenbild vom DK4


----------



## taifun (24. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> wann: Morgen 13:40 Uhr
> Wo: treffen am Kniggeschen Forsthaus.
> Was: Ein bischen radfahren auf tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen
> Zieht euer Trikot an!!



So Spät.....!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scott-y (24. Juli 2009)

Ich war auf einer kurzen Rund :Funkturmtrail-Regenerationstrail- Raketentrail. Am unteren Teil des Regenerationstrail war der Stöckckenleger sehr massiv unterwegs aber er wird wohl älter, denn die Stöcken werden dünner...


----------



## blumully (24. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> wann: Morgen 13:40 Uhr
> Wo: treffen am Kniggeschen Forsthaus.
> Was: Ein bischen radfahren auf tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen
> Zieht euer Trikot an!!



Ich würde mich gerne anschließen, kann jedoch noch nicht 100pro zusagen. Morgen Früh weiß ich mehr!


----------



## toschi (24. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hier noch einmal das Bild aus der Zeitung!
> Der besprühte Polenzstein...


Grundgütiger , unter Grenzstein hab ich mir etwas anderes vorgestellt, das Ding ist ja nen richtiger Findling, hatte schon gegrübelt wie man auf einen kleinen Grenzstein so viel unterbringen kann.
Also bitte, das macht doch keiner der die Trails fährt, das ist doch inszeniert , da will einer das biken im Deister aber richtig tot machen.


----------



## exto (24. Juli 2009)

So, hier mal kucken:

http://www.myheimat.de/barsinghausen/beitrag/116024/ein-konflikt-er-keiner-sein-muss/?lesen&recommend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (24. Juli 2009)

schöner Artikel *Überschrift*, hoffe ich komme im Urlaub endlich mal da zu mit den ein oder anderen Deisterfreun.d"e" eine Runde zu Biken.

gruß

Michi


----------



## chris2305 (24. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> So, hier mal kucken:
> 
> http://www.myheimat.de/barsinghausen/beitrag/116024/ein-konflikt-er-keiner-sein-muss/?lesen&recommend



Vielen Dank!!!!


----------



## Madeba (24. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> So, hier mal kucken:




dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Super, Burschi !

DANKE


----------



## Madeba (24. Juli 2009)

heyho schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wer da "Polenz -Weg" auf den Freeride-Hinweisstein geschrieben hat...
> Vandalen!
> 
> SCNR
> Florian



sorry, aber das ist im Anbetracht der Lage *nicht* witzig. 
( Den "SCNR"-Zusatz verstehen "die" stillen Mitleser nicht... )


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Juli 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> sorry, aber das ist im Anbetracht der Lage *nicht* witzig.
> ( Den "SCNR"-Zusatz verstehen "die" stillen Mitleser nicht... )


für unsere stillen aus wikipedia:

SCNR Sorry, Could Not Resist Entschuldigung, aber ich konnte nicht widerstehen (den vorangehenden, meist etwas fiesen, Kommentar abzugeben)


----------



## Madeba (24. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> für unsere stillen aus wikipedia:
> SCNR Sorry, Could Not Resist ...



macht die Sache trotzdem nicht besser.

...

was ist hier eigentlich heute los ? Habt Ihr alle nix zu tun ? Ich habe jetzt fast 45 Minuten gebraucht, um alles seit heute Mittag nachzulesen ! Geht biken ! 

Heute habe ich mir mal wieder selbst bewiesen, das es sehr gefährlich sein kann, unkonzentriert auf Forstwegen rumzurollern. Auf Trails bin ich jedenfalls immer voll bei der Sache. Gestern hatte ich neue Klickpedale angeschraubt, und vergessen, die Auslösekraft richtig einzustellen. Muß ich weiterschreiben ? 
Dem Rahmen ist jedenfalls nichts passiert, der ist weich auf meinem Wadenbein gelandet. Laufen tut gerade richtig weh, aber biken geht noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (24. Juli 2009)

heyho schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wer da "Polenz -Weg" auf den Freeride-Hinweisstein geschrieben hat...
> Vandalen!
> 
> SCNR
> Florian



Also ich fand`s witzig. Humor darf alles.

taxi ( der am WE leider gar nicht radeln kann )


----------



## pebblesathome (24. Juli 2009)

was ist hier eigentlich heute los ? Habt Ihr alle nix zu tun ? Ich habe jetzt fast 45 Minuten gebraucht, um alles seit heute Mittag nachzulesen ! Geht biken ! 


...oder holzsammeln, Erde schaufeln...
aufm Barbie sah  es echt wüst aus heute.
Überall lagen Stöckchen (Bäume) aufm Trail. Teilweise quer in Kopfhöhe.
Ein Sprung (@hoerman, der mir noch fehlte) ist auch eingerissen.

Also, wachsam sein!!!

Bis morgen im Wald
pebbles


----------



## taifun (24. Juli 2009)

pebblesathome schrieb:


> was ist hier eigentlich heute los ? Habt Ihr alle nix zu tun ?


Doch,war im Regenloch eben noch Grillen



pebblesathome schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt fast 45 Minuten gebraucht, um alles seit heute Mittag nachzulesen ! Geht biken !



Da siehste mal,wie gut es ist auf dem Laufenden zu sein.



pebblesathome schrieb:


> aufm Barbie sah  es echt wüst aus heute.
> Überall lagen Stöckchen (Bäume) aufm Trail. Teilweise quer in Kopfhöhe.


Jetzt wird es echt radikal und kriminell...ob wir da noch irgendwie eine freundliche Lösung bekommen ist fast aussichtslos,es sei den man bekommt den Sprayer in die Finger und hat was zum Austauschen.
So ,tausche Sprühfink gegen Trail ein.


----------



## Phil81 (24. Juli 2009)

Schade das auf eine dumme Aktion meist die nächste dumme folgt.

Naja der die Waldnazis und der Schmierfing scheinen demnach wohl das Selbe Nivau zu haben.


----------



## mOrick (24. Juli 2009)

so heute deister, war mehr als erschütternd...:-(
grabweg war von oben bis unten hin voll mit bäumen, die wir sofort alle weggeräumt haben, aber der höhepunkt der ganzen aktion war das direkt hinter dem teil wo man auf die schräge rauffährt gegenüber vom dropland.
dort war direkt ein *fahrradschlauch über den boden gespannt*...

zwar nicht in einer höhe die unbedingt fatal gewesen wäre aber schon so, das man drin hängenbleiben würde denk ich mal...


----------



## Epinephrin (24. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> wann: Morgen 13:40 Uhr
> Wo: treffen am Kniggeschen Forsthaus.
> Was: Ein bischen radfahren auf tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen
> Zieht euer Trikot an!!



Wo´s `n dat?

Von mir auch noch mal  für Extos Beitrag in der "myheimat-Page"! - Aber wen interessieren schon differenzierte Ansichten!  Forstverwaltung und lokale Käseblätter haben sich längst auf uns eingeschossen. Bornierte Feindbilder sind viel ja bequemer! Das sieht man daran, dass die meinen, uns hemmungslos infam sämtlichen Schwachsinn anhängen zu können! Wahrscheinlich sind wir demnächst auch Schuld am nächsten Unwetter oder der allgemeinen Aerosion!


----------



## matzinski (24. Juli 2009)

Wer fährt Sonntag die Frühschicht? Jemand unterwegs? Ich bin wohl ca. ab 10:00 im Wald. Wer noch?


----------



## Devuse (24. Juli 2009)

ja....sah schon schlimm aus heute im deister. diese trottels haben sogar einen baum gefällt und den übern trail gekippt.
und dann hat mir noch jemand erzählt das der mögebier trail auch komplett zugelegt war und die sprünge abgerissen wurden


----------



## exto (24. Juli 2009)

Das kann ja lustig werden


----------



## firefighter76 (24. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> wann: Morgen 13:40 Uhr
> Wo: treffen am Kniggeschen Forsthaus.
> Was: Ein bischen radfahren auf tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen
> Zieht euer Trikot an!!



bin dabei  trickot geht auch klar ausrüstung FF und Protecktoren 
@homer:treffen bredenbeck parkplatz sportplatz ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (24. Juli 2009)

mOrick schrieb:


> so heute deister, war mehr als erschütternd...:-(
> grabweg war von oben bis unten hin voll mit bäumen, die wir sofort alle weggeräumt haben, aber der höhepunkt der ganzen aktion war das direkt hinter dem teil wo man auf die schräge rauffährt gegenüber vom dropland.
> dort war direkt ein *fahrradschlauch über den boden gespannt*...
> 
> zwar nicht in einer höhe die unbedingt fatal gewesen wäre aber schon so, das man drin hängenbleiben würde denk ich mal...



fahrradschlauch schickt den verdacht doch auf Biker oder soll darauf lenken.
Das geht ja langsam echt heftig ab.



Devuse schrieb:


> ja....sah schon schlimm aus heute im deister. diese trottels haben sogar einen baum gefällt und den übern trail gekippt.
> und dann hat mir noch jemand erzählt das der mögebier trail auch komplett zugelegt war und die sprünge abgerissen wurden



Der war gestern trotz schlamm noch frei,bis auf 2 Zweige.
Bäume fällen um einen Trail zu Blockieren ist doch schon so hirnrissig,das ist doch auch nicht Umweltschonend...oder was sagt der Waldschrat dazu?


----------



## taifun (24. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Das kann ja lustig werden


Dann lass uns morgen doch trotz allem heftig dabei lachen......


----------



## mOrick (24. Juli 2009)

ich glaube der waldtyp schiebt die baumgeschichte dann wieder auf uns^^...xD da wir ja den wald sowieso zerstören und bäume die uns im weg sind einfach abgesägt oder rausgerissen werden. stand doch schon öfters in artikeln drinne soweit ich weiß...

so sieht das ganze dann aus wenn der förster mal gut den baum entwurzelt...


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Juli 2009)

_wie auch immer,
ich bring morgen mal ne kamera mit, um den unterschied zwischen "legaler" und angeblich illegaler umwelt/naturzerstörung zu dokumentieren.
_ 
langsam hätte ich auch mal lust mich auf die lauer zu legen, um den/die stöckchenleger zu erwischen, und denen mal nen stock oder gerne auch nagelbrett in den rücken zu "legen"  . 
gerne auch im schichtdienst  

ich hab , wenn das so weitergeht, über kurz oder lang, die schnauze gestrichen voll ,nur tatenlos zuzusehen. wenn das nicht aufhört ....
( obwohl ich echt keine lust habe, mich auf deren niveau herab zu begeben)

 hab wirklich keine lust opfer eines durch die presse aufgestachelten waldnazis zu werden. 

wenn ich den erwische, wird der geteert und gefedert. 
oder einfach festgehalten, bis die polizei eintrifft

... und wir sind viele... wir erwischen dich/euch 

und glaub/t mal gar nicht, das du/ihr  ( und wir sind mehr als du/ihr  dir/euch  in deinen/euren kühnsten träumen vorstellen kannst/könnt, ) diesen krieg gewinnen kannst/könnt. . 

*lasst uns "alle" zusammen nach einer vernünftigen,friedlichen lösung suchen, mit der alle waldbenutzer zufrieden leben können .

krieg möchte keiner, aber ihr beschwört ihn gerade heraus. 
lasst uns gemeinsam zu einer lösung kommen, bevor noch ein mensch sich ernsthaft verletzt.*


----------



## Madeba (25. Juli 2009)

mOrick schrieb:


> so sieht das ganze dann aus wenn der förster mal gut den baum entwurzelt...


der Förster wird sich nicht die Mühe machen, einen Baum zu entwurzeln. 
Außerdem hat der i.d.R. benzingetriebene Werkzeuge im Kofferraum.


----------



## Madeba (25. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...wenn ich den erwische, wird der geteert und gefedert...



ruhig, Brauner 



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...oder einfach festgehalten, bis die polizei eintrifft ...



schon besser


----------



## exto (25. Juli 2009)

Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass momentan in einem solchen Fall die Polizei den Nachbrenner einschalten würde. Egal auf welcher Seite des Deisters. Die gesammte verschnarchte Lokalpolitik, die sich bisher immer auf die Position "wir können nix machen, uns gehört der Wald nicht" zurückgezogen hat, steht mächtig unter Dampf: Der nächste Wahlkampf naht und Mutti sucht sich nen neuen Dorfhäuptling, wenn den lieben Kleinen beim Spielen im Wald mal so ne Vietcong-Falle um die niedlichen Lauscher fliegt. Desgleichen sitzen den Waldbesitzern die Geister im Nacken, die sie selbst riefen: Erst machen sie medienwirksam die jahrealten Trails platt, jetzt berufen sich die Jagtpächter auf die schlimme, schlimme Situation (steht schließlich in allen Zeitungen), um die Pachten zu drücken. Dumm gelaufen! Da muss natürlich a.) ein Buhmann her (davon gibt's hunderte und die fahren alle Fahrrad), und b.) die Volksvertreter, damit die (durch Steuergelder finanziert) richten können, was die Herren Landbesitzer verbockt haben. Nebenbei kann man, wie oben bildlich dokumentiert, der "Gemeindeverwaltung" beim Pressetermin auch noch betroffen in den Ausschnitt glotzen.

Also: Habt mal ein bisschen Verständnis, ihr Waldbanausen. Unsere lieben Mitmenschen aus Forst, Verwaltung und Lokalpolitik stehen mächtig unter Druck. Da geht's uns schon besser: Wir räumen hier und da mal n Stöckchen beiseite und fahren ansonsten -legal wie immer - relaxed auf unsern hochgeschätzten tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen.

Besser geht's eigentlich nur noch der Presse: Eben drohte noch das fiese Sommerloch, da kommt der offensichtlich etwas einfältige Herr Nüsser mit seinen Kollegen um die Ecke und beschert Scharen von freien Journalisten ganz unerwartet die Rettung vor den allsommerlichen Einkommenseinbußen.

Lustich!!

Bis gleich, im Wald !


----------



## roofrockrider (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo Deisterbiker,

der Polenzstein ist wieder sauber ich war gestern im Deister und habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht.

Der ganze Möggebiertrail war massiv zugelegt und alls Sprünge und Anlieger wurden Zerstört!
Am Barbiegrab (heißt dochso?) ein ähnliches Bild.

Im oberen Teil war alles ok nur ein bißchen neonorange Farbe aber den Schmierfinken kriegen wir, entweder ein unechter Biker oder eine militanter Bikegegner.

Und noch mal eine ganz große Bitte an Euch alle:

-lasst keinen Müll liegen
-vermeidet Lärmbelästigung
-gefährdet nicht die Wanderer
-sprüht nicht mit Farbe rum
-fällt keine Bäume
-lasst den Stöckchenleger am Leben


An den Stöckchenleger:

wenn du dabei erwischt wirst,sind dir die Konsequenzen doch klar. Ich werde dich eigenhändig nach Springe oder Wennigsen in die Polzeiwache schleifen und Anzeige gegen dich erstatten wegen versuchter gefährlicher Körperverletzung.Was du machst ist nichts anderes als Fallen bauen um Menschen zu schaden.
Wenn für dich diese Wege illegal sind, warum läufts du dann selber auf diesen rum?
Schau dir mal lieber mal an was der Timberjack (Spezielles Fahrzeug für die Holzernte) im Wald anrichtet das ist pure Zerstörung.
Bestes Beispiel oberhalb von Feggendorf totale Erosion durch Waldfahrzeuge.
Mit deinen Taten schadest du dem Deister mehr als du denkst, weil sich dadurch alles nur noch mehr verlagert.Es wird keiner wegen dir, sein Hobby aufgeben.Oder bist du so krank und gönnst uns den Spaß nicht?
Du kommst gerne früh morgens auf die Trails? kein problem ich bin Frühaufsteher und werde dich filmen und was ich dann mit dir mache habe ich oben ja schon geschrieben.

Gruß Martin


----------



## matzinski (25. Juli 2009)

super Einsatz, danke dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. Juli 2009)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Hallo Deisterbiker,
> 
> der Polenzstein ist wieder sauber ich war gestern im Deister und habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht.



vielen Dank für Deine Mühe  früher oder später kommt sowieso raus wer den Schwachsinn verzapft hat. Solche Hirnis prahlen ja auch gern mit ihren Heldentaten rum.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. Juli 2009)

so liebe Leute, hier nochmal Bilder für die, die es nicht glauben, daß Handmade in Germany wirklich schon nach 8 Wochen geliefert wird.

sauber und rein......







artgerecht gehalten ....


----------



## Phil81 (25. Juli 2009)

Warst du in einem anderen Wald als ich?

Also an meiner Karre und Kleidung waren bestimmt 3 Kg Schlamm.


Schappi irgendwie haben wir euch verloren mussten uns dann aber auch zur Sbahn sputen.

War ein richtig schöner Tag heute. Morgen gehen wir dann aber wirklich im Harz spielen


----------



## lakekeman (25. Juli 2009)

Nettes Gerät mit solider Ausstattung, gefällt mir gut 
Nur das große KB würd ich noch gegen nen Bash tauschen.


----------



## exto (25. Juli 2009)

Wir haben euch noch von oben gesehen. Wir sind nicht rechts den Ladies gefahren, sondern westlich der großen Lichtung...


----------



## Madeba (25. Juli 2009)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Hallo Deisterbiker,
> 
> der Polenzstein ist wieder sauber ich war gestern im Deister und habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (25. Juli 2009)

etwas zum Aufmuntern ?

es gibt also doch einen Biker-Gott: 



gesehen im Süntel / Nähe Dachtelfeld. Es hat nur leider nicht den richtigen getroffen. Also, beim nächsten Mal besser zielen, lieber Gott ! Der Deister liegt etwas weiter östlich !

(falls das im dem Wust nicht zu erkennen ist: rechts zwischen den beiden Bäumen steht, nein, stand eine Bambiabschußkanzel. Weit und breit ist nur dieser eine Baum bei einem Sturm die Tage abgeknickt...

Wir sind nicht allein


----------



## Quen (25. Juli 2009)

Ich habe es vor einigen Jahren zwar schon mal geposted, aber es passt auf Grund der aktuellen Ereignisse mal wieder ganz gut.
Soviel zum Thema "böse Biker"... es mag sich jeder seinen Teil dazu denken!

Ach ja, das kleine blaue ist mein (altes) Rad... viel Spaß im Wald!


----------



## taifun (25. Juli 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Warst du in einem anderen Wald als ich?
> 
> Also an meiner Karre und Kleidung waren bestimmt 3 Kg Schlamm.
> 
> ...



Scheint so...selbst in meinen Schuhen stand der Schlamm,da der letzte Trail(wo Ihr rechts an uns vorbeigefahren seid) sich irgendwie Teilweise aufgrund des Wetters als Bachlauf entpuppte
Mein Hund dachte,als ich zuhause ankam,da kommt der Eremit aus dem Deister,vor lauter Schlamm hat er mich nicht erkannt

Jo,hat Laune gemacht heute.


----------



## taifun (25. Juli 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Ich habe es vor einigen Jahren zwar schon mal geposted, aber es passt auf Grund der aktuellen Ereignisse mal wieder ganz gut.
> Soviel zum Thema "böse Biker"... es mag sich jeder seinen Teil dazu denken!
> 
> Ach ja, das kleine blaue ist mein (altes) Rad... viel Spaß im Wald!


Hurra Hurra Hurra...er ist wieder da

@quen:Morgen mache Ruhetag,Di bleibt


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. Juli 2009)

Morgen 12:00 Waldkater? Evel ? Fahren wir zusammen?


----------



## roofrockrider (25. Juli 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2V8GFqk_Y"]YouTube - Timberjack Walking Machine[/ame]

Timberjack Walkingmachine 
Ich glaub da würd ich es es mit der Angst bekommen wenn mir so ein Ding begegnen würde.

Tatsache ist, jedes Waldfahrzeug mit Ketten oder Rädern welches im Einsatz ist richtet mehr Schäden an als es die Biker jemals schaffen würden und es gibt niemanden der das Wild mehr stört als die Jäger selbst,die mit Geländewagen durch den Wald fahren, die durchs Unterholz streifen, Hochsitze bauen, illegale Trails zu ihren Hochsitzen anlegen und im Wald rumballern.

Es geht hier nur um eine Machtdemonstration der Waldbesitzer und der Öffentlichkeit verkaufen sie sich als Naturschützer.Dabei wird der Wald nur ausgebeutet, liefert Holz und Fleisch,  der Rest ist doch egal, Hauptsache Geld einnehmen mit minimalem Aufwand.
Und  nun sucht ihr ein Opfer weil es euch viel zu gut geht, ihr seid das Allerletzte.


----------



## Evel Knievel (26. Juli 2009)

Jo, Homer, ich ruf dich morgen früh mal an. Hab morgen frei und den ganzen Tag Zeit!
Jetzt geh ich glaub isch ersma ins Bette, da ich 5 Bacardi-Cola weg hab!

Tschö!


----------



## MichiP (26. Juli 2009)

Moin,

so werde auch kurzfristig mit zwei Kumpels in den Deister kommen. Wenn passt werd ich auch mal die Kamera einpacken.Ich hoffe die Lage wird sich zum positiven Entwickeln.


gruß

Michi


----------



## blumully (26. Juli 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Morgen 12:00 Waldkater? Evel ? Fahren wir zusammen?



Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß. 
Meine neue Achse soll wohl am Mittwoch da sein.
Mal seheh - wenns klappt bin ich nächstes Wochenende wieder mit dabei.


----------



## Scott-y (26. Juli 2009)

schon lange nicht mehr so viel Spaß ( trotz nassen Wetter´s) gehabt.  Meine Räder sind auch schon wieder sauber. Ein Satz Bremsbeläge sind fällig Mach ich da noch was falsch? Zugegeben die waren nicht neu vor der Tour.  Ich fühlte mich schon lang nicht mehr so schnell, weil ich auch mein ehemals gebrochenes Handgelenk vergessen konnte. Das ist wohl auch erledigt,nach einem 3/4 Jahr wird´s Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (26. Juli 2009)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Hallo Deisterbiker,
> 
> der Polenzstein ist wieder sauber ich war gestern im Deister und habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht.
> 
> ...



*Hallo Martin,
 vielen Vielen dank für das Säubern des Polenzsteins!!* , *du bist ein echter Deisterfreund *dafür würden wir dir gerne ein Deisterfreunde Trikot schenken, melde dich bitte mal bei mir mit deiner Größe und ob du lieber Langarm leger oder Kurzarm Standard - Schnitt möchtest.

Wir waren gesten mit 9 Deisterfreunden auf dem Grabweg unterwegs und haben dabei:
1.) eine sehr negative Erfahrung mit 2 Biker
2.) eine sehr positive Erfahrungt mit 2 Jagdpächtern gemacht

Zu 1.) wir standen im Mittelteil des Barbiegrabs an der Strasse als 2 Bike die Münder Heerstr hochkommen. Ich grüße (wie immer und jeden ) freundlich :"Hallo wie gehts" Die beiden schauen demostrativ zur anderen Seite; Ich: "Hallooo!! könnt ihr nicht Grüßen?" Daraufhin der Eine:" Freerider grüßen wir nicht" wenn ich nicht erklärter Pazifist wäre hätte ich dem die Kartoffel von Hals gehauen!! so weit ist es also schon mit Hass und Missgunst gekommen!

Zu 2.) Etwas weiter unten stossen wir (als wir drauf warten das die Gruppe wieder zusammenfindet) auf 2 Jagdpächter, und da gerade ein Gewitterregen runtergeht und wir uns alle unterstellen entwickelt sich ein anfangs zögerliches im weiteren Verlauf lebendiges Gespäch, das sehr interessant und harmonisch verläuft. Der eine Jäger outete sich als stiller Mitleser (noch mal schöne Grüße an dieser Stelle) Um die Punkte unseres langen Gesprächs zusammen zu fassen:

1.) es gibt auf beiden Seiten viele Gemeinsamkeiten und ein Grundverstänsdniss für unsere Sport. Auf der anderen Seite wisen wir viel zu wenig von den Sorgen der Gegenseite. Wenn es uns niemand erklärt, woher sollen wir wissen, wo Wild steht und nicht gestört werden soll und wo es OK ist zu fahren weil nichts gestört wird?

2.) Radwege die wie Grab und Dropland neben Fahrwegen verlaufen stossen auf große Akzeptanz (was ja unseren Vorschlag eiens Bikewegenetze die wir der Region präsentiert haben bestärkt)

3.) Beide Seiten lehnen militante Aktionen ala Freeride Schmierereien, Nagelbretter und Stöckchenleger ab

4.) Die Situation wir von beiden Seiten als zu Emotional und emotional hoch gefährlich eingestuft. Wenn die Biker mit Angst vor Fallen und Jäger mit Angst vor angesägten Hochsitzen in den Wald gehen macht uns beiden unser Hobby und unser Naturvergnügen (jaaa. die meisten Biker sind im Wald weil sie sehr Naturverbunden sind und sich gern in der freien Natur aufhalten) keine Spass mehr.

5.) es ist allerhöchste Zeit sich um den Runden Tisch zu setzten und sich direkt miteinader zu unterhalten anstatt sich in der Presse über die angeblichen Schandtaten der "Anderen" zu empören. Noch ist es Zeit dafür!


Leute lasst euch nicht zu emotionalen Taten hinreißen, gesht auf die jeweils ander Seite zu.

Ich hoffe dasß es im August zu einem Treffen mit der Region kommt, und dass alle Parteien dazukommen und konstruktiv mitarbeiten, dann könne wir uns bald alle wieder gemeinsam am Deister erfreuen 

Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## firefighter76 (26. Juli 2009)

jo war extrem geil gestern in dem modder meine sachen waschen jetzt zum 2ten mal sind nicht sauber geworden  heimfahrt war geil weil in meinen schuhen das wasser bis zur kante stand sind wasser dicht 
der matsch und das wetter sind bremsbelag killer hab ich auch schon gehabt das die beläge nach so ner tour hin waren 
hab mir irgend wo was innen reifen gefahren ist jetz platt :kotz:
war gestern total platt und hab schon um 22 uhr gepennt


----------



## MichiP (26. Juli 2009)

Moin,

unser heutiger Ausflug(Nordmannsturmseite) hat folgendes ergeben.
Viele freundliche Wanderer die komischer Weise nur Grüßen wenn wir Sie gegrüsst haben. Manche waren regelrecht erschrocken das wir Hallo,Mahlzeit,Moin usw gesagt haben im großen und ganzen gab es aber keine Probleme.Eine nette Gruppe Ü 50 hat uns sogar den Weg gewiesen als wir kurz die Orientierung verloren haben.
Kurz vor Ende der Tour noch ein negativer Eindruck.Ein Waldmann stellte sich demonstrativ mitten auf den Forstweg und rief irgendein Kram hinterher das sein Bello nicht angeleint war störte Ihn weniger. Das wir bei jeder Wandergruppe stark abbremsen freundlich grüßen und ich meist auch noch rufe wie viele mir folgen ist für uns selbstverständlich.
Das bisschen was ich an Trails kenne war frei.

det war´s gruß

Michi

ps: im geschichteten Holz das am Wegesrand zur Abholung steht steckte übrigend eine Sprühdose für jedermann zugänglich.


----------



## roofrockrider (26. Juli 2009)

MichiP schrieb:


> ps: im geschichteten Holz das am Wegesrand zur Abholung steht steckte übrigend eine Sprühdose für jedermann zugänglich.



Da haben wir es nämlich, sowas hab ich mir fast schon gedacht das die Forstarbeiter eine Farbdose liegen lassen haben.

In der Nähe vom Polenzstein waren nämlich in der gleichen Farbe Bäume  und an Holzpflöcken Bachdurchläufe frisch markiert.  

Habe heute noch Schmierereien der gleichen Art auf Deisterwegweisern und Holzschranken am steilen Weg der zum Kammweg führt auf Höhe der Wallmannhütte nur auf der Nordseite gesehen.

Das rechtfertigt nicht den Vandalismus, ist aber höchst fahrlässig eine Farbdose liegen zu lassen.Ich gehe fest davon aus das es so war.

Liebe Forstarbeiter, stellt keinen Vorschlaghammer vor das Schaufenster!

Gruß Martin


----------



## taifun (26. Juli 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> jo war extrem geil gestern in dem modder meine sachen waschen jetzt zum 2ten mal sind nicht sauber geworden  heimfahrt war geil weil in meinen schuhen das wasser bis zur kante stand sind wasser dicht
> der matsch und das wetter sind bremsbelag killer hab ich auch schon gehabt das die beläge nach so ner tour hin waren
> hab mir irgend wo was innen reifen gefahren ist jetz platt :kotz:
> war gestern total platt und hab schon um 22 uhr gepennt



Dann mußt du auch mit Waschmittel waschen Meine waren gestern schon wieder sauber.Vorher mit Gartenschlauch alles abspritzen,dann wirds auch rein.
Mir gings gut,weder platt noch kaputt.



Scott-y schrieb:


> schon lange nicht mehr so viel Spaß ( trotz nassen Wetter´s) gehabt.   Ich fühlte mich schon lang nicht mehr so schnell,


genau....



schappi schrieb:


> *Hallo Martin,
> vielen Vielen dank für das Säubern des Polenzsteins!!* , *du bist ein echter Deisterfreund *dafür würden wir dir gerne ein Deisterfreunde Trikot schenken,
> 
> Wir waren gesten mit 9 Deisterfreunden auf dem Grabweg unterwegs und haben dabei:
> ...



Hast 100% meine Zustimmung


----------



## eisenmann1 (26. Juli 2009)

Hi Deister Mädels und Jungs,

bin diese Woche bis Donnerstag in Hannover und würde gern mal wieder ne Runde mit euch drehen, also wenn der eine oder andere Lust hat, ich bin dabei. Ich kann eigentlich immer von 9:00uhr bis 16:00uhr.

Gruß Eisenmann


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. Juli 2009)

Heute waren die Trails schon wieder viel trockener wir sind Barbie, Frank, Grab links und Barbie und noch Rakete gefahren. mit dem neuen Hobel war ich schon fast so schnell wie ein platter Evel  jedenfalls ist schon ne ganze Menge mehr Flow vorhanden.


----------



## firefighter76 (26. Juli 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Dann mußt du auch mit Waschmittel waschen Meine waren gestern schon wieder sauber.Vorher mit Gartenschlauch alles abspritzen,dann wirds auch rein.



nee ich glaub meine maschiene gibt den geist auf war wohl zuviel dreck in letzter zeit


----------



## schappi (26. Juli 2009)

eisenmann1 schrieb:


> Hi Deister Mädels und Jungs,
> 
> bin diese Woche bis Donnerstag in Hannover und würde gern mal wieder ne Runde mit euch drehen, also wenn der eine oder andere Lust hat, ich bin dabei. Ich kann eigentlich immer von 9:00uhr bis 16:00uhr.
> 
> Gruß Eisenmann



Mittwoch morgen hätt ich Zeit.
Von wo kommst du?
wg Treffpunkt.Westdesiter oder Ostdeister?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (26. Juli 2009)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> ...ihr seid das Allerletzte.


Schönen Dank für Dein Engagement den Polenzstein zu reinigen usw. aber einiges von Dir geht mir zu weit auch wenn ich nur Gast im Deister bin. Im Deister, im Wald, in Deinem, in meinem, in unserem hat jeder seine Berechtigung egal ob Jäger, Förster, Forstarbeiter, Jogger, Wanderer, Biker, Wild, Hund und Katz usw. Ich kann den Frust verstehen aber bitte nicht immer diese Parolen, also besser erstmal wieder runterkommen und dann in die Tasten hauen .

Das Angebot von Schappi solltest Du nicht ausschlagen 

Gruss toschi


----------



## eisenmann1 (26. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Mittwoch morgen hätt ich Zeit.
> Von wo kommst du?
> wg Treffpunkt.Westdesiter oder Ostdeister?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Hi Schappi,
ich glaub Wennigsen war es wo wir immer los gefahren sind. Da ist auch ein Bahnhof, sehr günstig für einen der kein Auto hat. Wenn das in Ordnung für dich ist, dann können wir uns ja am Bahnhof treffen.
Gruß Eisenmann


----------



## Phil81 (26. Juli 2009)

Wer mal ne richtige Schlammwüste sehen will sollte sich mal den BikePark Braunlage anschauen. Die Strecken sind alle eine einzige Pampe und die Sprünge und Shores sind auch alle nicht so dolle.

Leider waren heute wegen des grossen Andrangs auch nur 3 transportgestelle im Einsatz so das man etwas auf sein Bike warten musste.

Fazit BikePark strecken in der jetzigen "Ausbaustufe" bescheiden aber mit richtig viel Potential. Ich hoffe es wird auch genutzt. Den das Gelände ist vorhanden.

Danke an dieser Stelle noch mal an "Toschis BikePark"   der uns dann doch noch ein Grinsen in Gesicht gezimmert hat. 

Die Abfahrt es (waren noch etwa 160 hm) die du uns noch empfohlen hast war auch noch mal richtig geil. Den Zug haben wir dann aber verpasst da wir etwas gebummelt hatten.

Alles in allem ein superTag 

Wurmberg wir kommen wieder. Vieleicht wird ja bis dahin mal die Streckenpflege endeckt.


----------



## toschi (26. Juli 2009)

Ey, drei Posts in der selben Minute, das nenne ich mal Timing  

@Phil
Jo, die fangen erst an, hatten wir ja drüber gesprochen, sollten sich jedoch sputen mit der pflegen der bestehenden Strecken, vor allen Dingen der FR, sonst gehts schneller zuende als es angefangen hat.
Leider fehlt eine vernünftige Homepage, die wohl noch kommen wird, auf der man die geliebte Kundschaft auf dem laufenden hält, man sagt zwar immer Mundpropaganda ist die beste aber das kann auch nach hinten losgehen.
Wie Du schon sagtest, der Park ist klasse, man darf nur nicht die ausgewiesenen Strecken fahren.


----------



## schappi (27. Juli 2009)

eisenmann1 schrieb:


> Hi Schappi,
> ich glaub Wennigsen war es wo wir immer los gefahren sind. Da ist auch ein Bahnhof, sehr günstig für einen der kein Auto hat. Wenn das in Ordnung für dich ist, dann können wir uns ja am Bahnhof treffen.
> Gruß Eisenmann



Hallo Eisenmann,
dann Treffen wir uns am Mittwoch am Bahnhof Lemmie, daß ist die Station vor wennigsen (dann ist die Fahrkarte auch billiger) der Zug kommt um 8:55 dort an.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,
der Artikel in der Neuen Deister Zeitung der aus dem Interview letzte Woche entstanden ist, ist erschienen und er ist wohltuend objekiv und sachlich es gibt also doch noch gute Journalisten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (27. Juli 2009)

Der Artikel in allen Ehren und auch, dass dort langsam etwas Bewegung in die Situation kommt. 
Schade finde ich es allerdings, dass "ERST" durch den Nagelbrettleger btw. durch die Anzeige 
sowie der daraus resultierende Aufschrei einige aufgeweckt hat. Ob das nun Biker sind, welche
nach einer anstrengenden Arbeitswoche am WE für 4-6 Stunden den Kick in Abfahrten suchen oder 
Oma Hilde, welche mit Opa Paul und dem Enkel die Natur geniessen wollen. Wobei ich mir nicht
vorstellen kann, dass die militant geplant und durchgeführten Aktionen von Ortsfremden durchgeführt
wurden. Dazu ist der Aufwand und die Gefahr, entdeckt zu werden einfach zu gross.

Als Bsp. möchte ich einmal die sogenannte BMX Bahn aufführen, welche ich gestern im desolaten Zustand
vorgefunden habe. Wohlgemerkt, ich war gegen 08.15Uhr vor Ort und es sah aus wie Dresden ´45. Beim
späteren Zusammentreffen am Grabweg sprach ich mit einigen anderen Bikern, welche zuerst sagten, dass
die BMXBahn befahrbar sei, sie wären 1-2 Tage zuvor noch dort gewesen. Demnach lässt sich das Zeitfenster
auf wenigstens 24-36h vor meiner Ankunft zusammenfassen, in welchem der oder die Täter das Areal völlig
verwüsteten.

Hierbei sei angemerkt, dass die BMX Bahn keine wirr angelegte Strecke ist, quer durch den Wald sondern
"nur" eine Fläche von 100x25m belegt und so schon seit Jahren einen festen, nicht weiter ausgebauten Teil
des Waldes belegt. Ein Areal, wo seit Monaten nur Ausbesserungen vorgenommen wurden sowie Schilder mit der 
Aufschrift "Bitte keinen Müll liegen lassen" stehen. Warum toben sich dort "Trailterroristen" aus, abseits
von den ganzen Wanderwegen?

Ebenso fallen mir in letzter Zeit in den Artikeln, sei es hier im Forum oder in der Tagespresse, die
genanten Termine zum sogenanten "runden Tisch" auf. Davon wird sich sicherlich viel erhofft jedoch
lässt meine Lebenserfahrung nur den einen Schluss zu, dass wenn es in diesem Jahr keine Einigung und
ein daraus resultierendes Konzept zur weiteren Vorgehensweise gibt, die ganzen Probleme mit ins Jahr 
2010 mitgeschleppt werden und im Frühjahr wieder neu aufkochen.


----------



## MichiP (27. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> der Artikel in der Neuen Deister Zeitung der aus dem Interview letzte Woche entstanden ist, ist erschienen und er ist wohltuend objekiv und sachlich es gibt also doch noch gute Journalisten




*Bestens*

gruß

Michi


----------



## exto (27. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ...Wobei ich mir nicht
> vorstellen kann, dass die militant geplant und durchgeführten Aktionen von Ortsfremden durchgeführt
> wurden. Dazu ist der Aufwand und die Gefahr, entdeckt zu werden einfach zu gross...
> 
> ...



Ich glaube auch, dass sich selbsternannte, ortsansässige Hüter von Recht und Ordnung hier betätigen. Daber ist sogar die Warscheinlichkeit hoch, dass hier nicht aus einer Affinität gegenüber Wald und Natur heraus gehandelt wird, sondern aus purer Lust an Randale.
Solches Verhalten kann man an vielen Stellen erkennen. Sei es die bekannte Prozesshanselei, das hobbymäßige Anzeigen von Parksündern oder was auch immer. Dadurch, dass sich die schwachmatischen privaten Fernsehsender gegenseitig mit der Darstellung solcher hirnamputierten Soziopathen in ihren "Dokusoaps" überbieten, fühlen sich die etwas schlichten Gemüter, die sonst mit ner Flasche Bier und nem Sofa zufrieden sind animiert, auch mal was "fürs Vaterland" zu tun.

Vandalismus für Senioren


----------



## schappi (27. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Der Artikel in allen Ehren und auch, dass dort langsam etwas Bewegung in die Situation kommt.
> Schade finde ich es allerdings, dass "ERST" durch den Nagelbrettleger btw. durch die Anzeige
> sowie der daraus resultierende Aufschrei einige aufgeweckt hat......... Ebenso fallen mir in letzter Zeit in den Artikeln, sei es hier im Forum oder in der Tagespresse, die
> genanten Termine zum sogenanten "runden Tisch" auf. Davon wird sich sicherlich viel erhofft jedoch
> ...



Hallo Kona,

Die Bemühungen alle im Wald an eine Tisch zu bekommen gibt es schon seit Januar des Jahres.
Deine Lebenserfahrung in Ehren, aber "das habe ich doch schon immer gesagt, das wird nichts" Pessimismus bringt uns nicht weiter.
Und bist herzlich aufgefordert dich mit deinen Lösungsvorschlägen einzubringen!!
Was sollen wir deiner Meinung nach tun, um die Eskalation im Wald aufzuhalten und ein vernüftiges friedliches Miteinander wieder herzustellen?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## [email protected] (27. Juli 2009)

Da ich gerade zwischen Kopf rasieren und Duschen hier rein schau ... 

Ich möchte nicht den Eindruck eines Pessimisten erwecken oder gar den Satz
"des hab ich ja schon ..." verwenden - wirst nie von mir hören.

Gut, kurz und knapp gesagt muss innerhalb des Monats August ein "runder" Tisch
über die Bühne gehen, wo alle mit dran sitzen. Vom Förster, Stadtrat (jemand mit Entscheidungsgewalt), 
Jugendamt, Biker (bzw. eine Vertretung aller Interessengemeinschaften - DH, FR, CC) sowie Ortsansässigen, 
Pächter und Polizei (wobei ich hier nicht genau weis ob des Sinn machen würde).

In dieser Sitzung muss jede Seite ihre Bedenken vortragen können, Argumente und das Für und Dagegen äussern. 
Es nützt nix wenn wir sagen, ja wir sind toll und stören keinen - so funzt keine Politik, da zählen Fakten btw. ob 
es sich auch für die Region lohnen würde (mal aus Sicht der Touribranche gesehen).

Ebenso muss eine konkrete Streckenplanung erstellt werden, wo dürfte man was bauen 
(Grabweg, Farnweg - also neben befestigten Wanderwegen) und wo darf NICHT! gebaut werden. 
Auch daran müssen wir uns eben halten/gewöhnen.

Wenn wir mit einem fertigen Konzept aufwarten, unsere Strategie darlegen, wie was umgesetzt werden kann/soll, 
wie die finanziellen Mittel erwirtschaftet werden können, was durch die "Legalisierung" die Region davon haben kann 
(nicht muss!) usw. - da bin ich sofort bereit, daran mit zu wirken. Nur eines steht fest, es wird nicht alles jedem 
gerecht werden und dann laufen wir auch Gefahr, den Biker anzuschwärzen, der wieder in nicht erlaubtem Terain baut - 
doch das ist des Welten Undank Lohn.

So, muss nun duschen ... eventuell wäre eine Interessengemeinschaft interessant, in der ein Konzept unter Mitwirkung von Bikern erstellt, diskutiert und abgenommen wird.


----------



## schappi (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo Kona,
das Konzept ist genau so wie du dir das auch mit der Strckenführung vorstellst schon seit Februar fertig (30 Seiten Konzept und Karten) und wúrde im April der Region Hannover präsentiert. Die Abteilungen Regionalplanung, Sport und Umwelt waren dabei mit am Tisch. Die Region hat zugesagt alle Parteien an den Runden Tisch zu holen und den Vorschlag zu diskutieren. (bislang ist da aber noch nichts passiert).Jetzt machen wir die Medien aufmerksam, damit politischer Druck entsteht und die Region Hannover langsam mal aus dem Knick kommt. Denn so wie jetzt mit "haust du mein Schwein, hau ich Dein Schwein" geht es nicht weiter

Diese Interessengemeinschaft die du ansprichst gibt es schon seit Januar und sie hat den Vorschlag gemeinsam erarbeitet wenn du mitarbeiten willst, dann kontakiere bitte Janto Trappe unter [email protected] und du wirst mit aufgenommen und kommst mit in den e-mail Verteiler. Eure Truppe ist die letzte die in der Arbeitsgruppe noch fehlte.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## [email protected] (27. Juli 2009)

Alright, Mail ist raus 

Noch eine kleine Anmerk.

Ihr habt das Konzept im April/09 der Region vorgelegt und diese hat dann bisher "vergeblich" versucht - alle - Parteien
an einen Tisch zu bekommen? Dann frag ich mich, wer von dort oben dagegen arbeitet und so beiden Seiten Schaden zu fügt. *gruml*


----------



## SPECALIZED2oo8 (27. Juli 2009)

Moin alle zusammen also wenn das strecken konzept schon fertig ist gibt es in diesem konzept eine stecken schwierigkeits grad festlegung weil es wäre ja von vorteil wenn es verscheidene strecken mit unterschiedlichem schwierigkeitsgrad geben würde die dann auch dem entspechend ausgeschilldert wäre z.b wie in ski gebieten wo die strecken mit unterscheidlichen farben in ihrem schwierigkeits grad aus gezeichnet sind z.b. Blau = Anfänger Rot = Fortgeschrittene und Schwarz = für die die sich ihres Fahrrades ziemlich sicher sind damit auch keine zu schaden kommt weil es gibt ja im deister die leute die da seit jahren regal mäßig fahren und die wollen warcsheinlich nicht soeinen kinder trail fahren und ebendso gibt es dann ja auch noch die anfänger die sich noch nicht soviel trauen bzw. erst mal heil den berg runter wollen und die fortgeschrittenen die sich vielleicht schon mal mit ein paar sprüngen üben wollen und etwas schwierigerem gelände. Und natrürlich sollte für jede interessen gemeinschaft auch was dabei sein (DH/FR/CC usw.)
das würde ich aufjedenfall eine gute sache finden weil so ist für jeden was dabei und keiner muss sich irgent welche zusatz strecken bauen weil er sich unter fordert fühlt^^


----------



## exto (27. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Alright, Mail ist raus
> 
> Noch eine kleine Anmerk.
> 
> ...



Da brauchst du nicht lange fragen: Seinerzeit haben die Forstvertreter die Teilnahme an dem Termin geschlossen abgesagt. Begründung: Die Sachlage sei klar, es gebe keinen Redebedarf.

@specialized: Wir arbeiten ja nicht seit gestern an der Sache. An irgend einem Punkt muss man ja mal anfangen...


----------



## HorstvomForst (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebe Deisterfreunde, nun könnte es es ja vielleicht mal in die richtige Richtung gehen. Wenn Ihr gestattet, ein paar Hinweise:

Ungeduld ist verständlich aber fehl am Platz, bislang hat ja noch keine "offizielle Dienststelle" auf Euch Jagd gemacht
Schreibt nicht "Waldnazi" in ein Forum - Hand aufs Herz, wenn Ihr Herr Nüsser oder wer auch immer währt, würdet Ihr mit Euch auch nicht mehr reden wollen
Waldgesetz: Völlig richtig, immer §23 zu zitieren. Aber: Bitte lest §1. Eure Anliegen kommen erst als Punkt 3. und 4.. Viel wichtiger aber ist §31.
Viele Jäger wollen zu einer vernünftigen Lösung kommen. Eure Vorbereitung mit dem Streckennetz halte ich für Mehrheitsfähig in der Jägerschaft.
Die Region ist nicht der alleinige Schlüssel. Ihr habt es leider mit allen 5 Möglichkeiten zu tun: Staatswald, Kommunalwald, Stiftungswald (Klosterkammer), Privatwald (Knigge) und Genossenschaftswald (Forstgenossen Argestorf). Also sollten die mit am Tisch sitzen.
Vielleicht macht es Sinn, die Landesbischöfin anzuschreiben, damit sich der Klosterkammer Forstbetrieb ganz mitmenschlich und dem Allgemeinwohl dienlich einbringt?

Bis bald im Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo Horst vom Forst
Danke für deinen Beitrag.
Um es hier Richtig zu stellen:
es ist nie ein Förster oder Jäger  und schon garnicht Herr Nüsser als "Waldnazi" verunglimpft worden.
Wenn das Wort "Waldnazi" gefallen ist dann in Verbindung mit Fallenstellern.
Wir haben in unserm Gespräch mit der Region im April die Region Hannover gebeten genau diese aufgeführten Gruppen an einen Tisch zu holen, da es uns im Januar 2009 nicht gelungen ist.
Das mit der Landesbischöfin ist eine gute Idee
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## taxifolia (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo HorstvomForst.

Hier ist niemand ungeduldig, es ist nur nicht begreiflich, dass keine Gesprächsbereitschaft seitens der Waldeigner, Jagspächter  besteht.
Die Problemsituation gibt es nun  einmal.

Wie sollen offizielle Stellen auf uns Jagd machen- wo man spazierengehen darf, darf man auch Rad fahren einschl. der Trails. 

Mit Waldnazi war sicher nicht Herr N. gemeint noch einer seiner Kollegen oder die Wadldeigner.
Eine solche Behauptung ist hier nie gefallen !

Damit waren Personen gemeint, deren chauvinistische Einstellung darin gipfelt, durch eigene Herrlichkeit sich selbst die Erlaubnis zu erteilen, Hindernisse zu bereiten und unter Überschreitung aller Verhältnismäßigkeit den "Wald- Djihad" auszurufen. 

Ich vertstehe §1 nicht als hirarchische Aufzählung, sondern als Benennung weitgehend gleichwertige Ziele.

Grundsätzlich ist es möglich, Sperrungen vorzunehmen, aber es ist eine Erlaubnis erforderlich, da allgemeines Betretensrecht besteht.
Ein weiteres Problem dürfte dann sein, wer den Bänderriß des Spaziergängers bezahlt, der über den Zaun stolpert.
Dann zieht die Karawane dann vermutlich 200 m weiter- schilder und zaunfrei- deja vu.

Schön, dass Teile der  Jägerschaft auch mal zuhören wollen.

Da  unsere Einladung an die Beteiligten zum runden Tisch keinerlei Erfolg brachte, könnte die Region vermitteln, so unsere Vorstellung.
Wer käme sonst in Frage ?


Ich bin Katholik 

taxi


----------



## exto (27. Juli 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Ich bin Katholik



Ach du liebe Güte  Mitten in Niedersachsen?

Das die Jagtpächter sehr viel gesprächsbereiter sind, als andere beteiligte Fraktionen haben wir ja nun schon öfter (grad erst wieder letztes Wochenende) erlebt. Nur, wenn die - wie ja aus der Richtung schon zu hören war - gar nicht über ein Gesprächsangebot informiert werden, dann wundert mich das schon sehr. Gerade vor dem Hintergrund, dass schon im informellen Gespräch am Trailrand erstaunlich nützliche Infos rüber kommen. Was lässt sich da erst in einem systematisch organisierten Treffen alles regeln?

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche (berichtigt mich, wenn ich da völlig falsch liege) sind ja die Jagdpächter ein seeehr erheblicher Wirtschaftsfaktor für die Waldeigner. Was kostet im Moment eigentlich ein Festmeter feinstes Buchenholz? Man munkelt, dass da aktuell ein bisschen die Luft raus ist. Ganz ehrlich: Wenn ich nen Haufen Geld für die Jagdrechte hinblättere und dann derartig vorgeführt werde kann es sein, dass ich sauer bin!

Es drängt sich die Vermutung auf, dass da entweder die Waldeigner ihre Förster nicht im Griff haben, oder aber umgekehrt.

Noch mal zum Begriff "Waldnazi": Sicherlich von der Begrifflichkeit her nicht ganz korrekt. Vielleicht sollte man in Verbindung mit Nagelbrettern und farbbeschmierten Gedenksteinen eher von "Waldfaschos" sprechen  Das wäre der Begriff, der Extremisten aller Lager korrekter beschreiben würde.

Über den Verdacht der Einfältigkeit kann man sich jedoch nicht aufregen, wenn es erst einer Eskalation wie der aktuellen bedarf um die betreffenden Herren (und Damen?) aus ihrem ignoranten Dornröschenschlaf zu wecken.

Ich lasse mich aber schnell durch Taten eines Besseren belehren...


----------



## MichiP (27. Juli 2009)

Hi,

ich habe kurzerhand Freizeit von meiner Frau genehmigt bekommen und werde am Mittwoch so gegen 16-16.30 im Deister eintreffen.
Hätte jemand/e Lust einen motivierten Anfänger von knapp 40 mit zu nehmen auf eine kleine Tour. Kondi und Fahrtechnik würd ich mich als besseren Anfänger einschätzen. Langsam rauf da für nicht so schnell runter. Forstwege versuche ich nur für Hoch zu nutzen.

Wenn Du/Ihr "nerven" habt mich mit zu nehmen? wäre echt klasse.

Wo ist mir fast egal Hauptsache meine Navi findet es direkt im Deister wäre vielleicht etwas schwerer da ich nicht sooo Ortskundig bin.

gruß

Michi


----------



## momme (27. Juli 2009)

Ich möchte nur mal kurz darauf hinweisen, dass dieser Konflikt ja nun schon seit einigen Jahren (vermutlich seit Mountainbiker im Wald aufgetaucht sind?) immer mal wieder hochkocht! Diesmal scheint die Suppe nun endlich über den Rand gelaufen zu sein! Ich erinnere mich daran, dass ein Mountainbiker schon vor drei bis vier Jahren seine Nummer an einige Jäger, Förster und auch an mindestens eine lokale Politikerin weitergegeben hat, mit der Bitte um Kontaktaufnahme zwecks klärender Gespräche. Das Resultat war immer das selbe: "Ja, wir melden uns." Und das war´s dann aber auch: Nie eine Meldung! 

Was mir bei der Geschichte wichtig ist: Es gab von seiten der ach so bitterbösen Mountainbiker schon oft Versuche (auch vor der aktuellen Kontaktaufnahme zur Region), eine Lösung zu finden, aber da wurde nie drauf eingegangen! 

Momme


----------



## taifun (27. Juli 2009)

Ich sehe jetzt die Sache schon mal wieder etwas positiver.Wie Exto schon erwähnte,sind Gespräche am Rande des Trails sehr hilfreich für beide Seiten.

Klar,wenn die Jagdpächter und Förster nicht über den Versuch eines Treffens unserseits von der Region aufgeklärt werden,das sie nicht kommen.

Aber,das Sie,wie wir ja erfahren haben,hier mitlesen und jetzt auch sich zu Wort melden( Danke "HorstvomForst") zeigt doch,das von der Seite auch Intresse haben ein vernünftige lösung zu finden.

Wir Deisterfreun.de haben jetzt wieder mal den anfang gemacht und zeigen weiterhin Gespächsbereitschaft.Die Pächter,Förster Besitzer und Region ist am Zug.

Also Bitte seid bereit sich mit uns an einem Tisch zu setzen und alles ins grüne zu bringen


----------



## Fh4n (28. Juli 2009)

Heiligsblechle, der selbe Spassvogel aus Springe?
http://www.bc-north.de/forum/index.php/topic,1936.msg34283117.html#msg34283117
http://www.bc-north.de/forum/index.php/topic,1936.msg34283098.html#msg34283098


----------



## blumully (28. Juli 2009)

Fh4n schrieb:


> Heiligsblechle, der selbe Spassvogel aus Springe?
> http://www.bc-north.de/forum/index.php/topic,1936.msg34283117.html#msg34283117
> http://www.bc-north.de/forum/index.php/topic,1936.msg34283098.html#msg34283098



Ohne Regestrierung bei bc-north führt Dein Link leider in eine Sackgasse.


----------



## toschi (28. Juli 2009)

Ich denke er meint den Beitrag von edd von schleck aus dem Bike Community North Forum...



> Hallo,
> ich bin zwar seit langem nicht mehr hier im forum aktiv doch ich muss einfach mal was loswerden xDD .ich und ein freund haben schon seit langem einen step up (tricksprung) im deister (georgsteich) der spot sollte inzwischen vielen bekannt sein leider... *weiterlesen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HorstvomForst (28. Juli 2009)

Hier ist niemand ungeduldig, es ist nur nicht begreiflich, dass keine Gesprächsbereitschaft seitens der Waldeigner, Jagspächter besteht.
Die Problemsituation gibt es nun einmal.
Das klitzekleine Problem hier besteht darin, dass die (einige) Pächter wohl zuhören und auch nichts gegen ein Miteinander haben, die Eigentumsrechte und somit die Spielregeln vom Eigentümer geschrieben werden.


Mit Waldnazi war sicher nicht Herr N. gemeint noch einer seiner Kollegen oder die Wadldeigner.
Eine solche Behauptung ist hier nie gefallen !

Damit waren Personen gemeint, deren chauvinistische Einstellung darin gipfelt, durch eigene Herrlichkeit sich selbst die Erlaubnis zu erteilen, Hindernisse zu bereiten und unter Überschreitung aller Verhältnismäßigkeit den "Wald- Djihad" auszurufen. 
Und das ist, ganz klar, mindestens der Versuch der vorsätzlichen Körperverletzung. Viele Jäger würden einen solchen "Eskalator" mit Stockhieben aus dem Wald bitten.

Ich vertstehe §1 nicht als hirarchische Aufzählung, sondern als Benennung weitgehend gleichwertige Ziele.
Ja. Die Juristen allerdings nicht.



Schön, dass Teile der Jägerschaft auch mal zuhören wollen.
 Gerne und vor allem aufgeschlossen!

Da unsere Einladung an die Beteiligten zum runden Tisch keinerlei Erfolg brachte, könnte die Region vermitteln, so unsere Vorstellung.
Wer käme sonst in Frage ?
 Volles Programm fahren! Ohne sich lächerlich zu machen, Briefe an Politiker aller Parteien bis einschl. Herrn Wulff.

Ich bin Katholik 
Landläufig wird ja geketzt, die Jagd wäre etwas für Bessergestellte. Du leistet Dir ja sogar zwei teure Hobbies.


----------



## Madeba (28. Juli 2009)

hier das "Neueste" aus dem Blätterwald:



(Deister-Anzeiger vom 28.07.09)


----------



## Pan (28. Juli 2009)

Is zwar schon ein Weilchen her, aber wenn ich das hier alles so lese, hab ich doch glatt ein déja vu.


----------



## Hitzi (28. Juli 2009)

Ich habe zwischendurch mal eine ganz einfache Frage in Bezug aufs Biken......

Wer kann mir denn ein schon gefertigte Route von Hannover nach Barsinghausen zeigen, mailen oder sonst irgendwie zugänglich machen?

GPS Daten vorhanden?

Speziell hier ab Gehrdener Berg über Eckerde und Co.

Soll für eine Tour mit Trekkingrädern ausgelegt sein.
Keine MTB Route mit Sprüngen und Co. 

Grundsätzlich kenne ich mich da schon aus aber vielleicht gibt es ja schöne Feldwege 

Danke

Hitzi


----------



## schappi (28. Juli 2009)

Hitzi kann ich dir als GPS Track fertig machen. wo in Basche soll sie den enden? Startpunkt gehrdener Berg?
Schick mir mal deine e-mail per PN damit ich dir einen Track zukommen lassen kann.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taxifolia (28. Juli 2009)

@HorstvomForst:

Wenn Du Deinen Möller, Waldrecht und Umweltrecht in Niedersachsen, 2. Auflage, 2003  zuende gelesen hast, würde ich da auch gern mal einen Blick reinwerfen, meinen hab ich gerade verlegt.

Ich befürchte auch, dass ich nun durch Dich geoutet werde als Sammler von Château dYquem und C. Petrus sowie Eigner von 24 Comex Sea- Dweller Uhren  
Oder meintest Du meine Randall - Messersammlung, Wohnung am Starnberger See ?

Jagd war mir nicht elitär genug

taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (28. Juli 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> hier das "Neueste" aus dem Blätterwald:
> Anhang anzeigen 168937
> Anhang anzeigen 168935
> (Deister-Anzeiger vom 28.07.09)



Na dann wird Schappi offiziell als Pressesprecher der Deisterfreun.de bestätigt.
Und ob Axels sehr guten Artikel  auf Myheimat.de haben wir auch gleich schon einen Chefredakteur.


----------



## exto (28. Juli 2009)

Willst du deine Familie unauffällig an ein neues Hobby heranführen?


----------



## taxifolia (28. Juli 2009)

Neeeee, exto, ich rätsele nur, welches meiner teuren Hobbies Horst gemeint haben könnte - bald werden wir es wissen.

taxi


----------



## schappi (28. Juli 2009)

Hier noch einmal ein Artikel aus der HAZ. Calenberger Teil:
Da wir der Beitrag eines Gewissen Axel Werner in My Heimat zitiert kennt den jemand?




Gruß
Schappi
Am Donnertsag treffen wir uns mit der Geschäftsführerin der Stadtentwicklungsgesellschaft Barsinghausen, Um sie über unser Anliegen zu informieren


----------



## exto (28. Juli 2009)

Noch'n Bericht:

http://www.myheimat.de/springe/beitrag/116965/deisterfreunde-vertreten-die-region-im-revier/

Öffentlichkeitsarbeit kann ja nicht schaden.


----------



## mOrick (28. Juli 2009)

na endlich mal ein paar erheiternde artikel, die sich nicht gegen die biker wenden...xD...hut ab, wenn ich einen aufhätte. es gibt doch noch gute kritzler...


----------



## FlatterAugust (28. Juli 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Neeeee, exto, ich rätsele nur, welches meiner teuren Hobbies Horst gemeint haben könnte - bald werden wir es wissen.
> 
> taxi





taxifolia schrieb:


> Ich bin Katholik



.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (28. Juli 2009)

Jetzt mal was völlig abwegiges......wer kommt heute abend mit auf ne gemütliche Feierabendrunde? ich will den schnelleHartailrundeFahrern nicht hinterherhecheln.


----------



## schappi (28. Juli 2009)

Habe heute abend leider eine Geschäftstermin


----------



## zwo x m (28. Juli 2009)

Also im Deister würde ich irgendwann auch gern mal biken.

Als ich 4 Jahre in Wunstorf stationiert war sind wir im Deister öfter zum trainieren gewesen (laufen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fh4n (28. Juli 2009)

blumully schrieb:


> Ohne Regestrierung bei bc-north führt Dein Link leider in eine Sackgasse.


----------



## MichiP (28. Juli 2009)

MichiP schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe kurzerhand Freizeit von meiner Frau genehmigt bekommen und werde am Mittwoch so gegen 16-16.30 im Deister eintreffen.
> Hätte jemand/e Lust einen motivierten Anfänger von knapp 40 mit zu nehmen auf eine kleine Tour. Kondi und Fahrtechnik würd ich mich als besseren Anfänger einschätzen. Langsam rauf da für nicht so schnell runter. Forstwege versuche ich nur für Hoch zu nutzen.
> ...



Moin,

noch jemand Interesse??? Da ich gleich nach der Arbeit in den Deister komme bin ich leider Zeitlich ein wenig gebunden. Ansonsten könnte ich auch später irgendwo da zu stoßen.

gruß

Michele


----------



## Pan (28. Juli 2009)

"Looser" is halt einfach kuhl - da erübrigt sich jeder weitere Kommentar.

Und sowas soll mal meine Rente sichern....


----------



## taifun (28. Juli 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Jetzt mal was völlig abwegiges......wer kommt heute abend mit auf ne gemütliche Feierabendrunde? ich will den schnelleHartailrundeFahrern nicht hinterherhecheln.



Hast Du heute was gegen uns gehabt
War gar nicht soo schnell. Nur 35 km 2h und 800 hm....


----------



## Niggels (28. Juli 2009)

Ich bin das kommende Wochenende wohl auch mal wieder im Deister. Ich war seit letztem Jahr im November nicht mehr da - jetzt wird es Zeit.

MfG Niklas


----------



## firefighter76 (28. Juli 2009)

Niggels schrieb:


> Ich bin das kommende Wochenende wohl auch mal wieder im Deister. Ich war seit letztem Jahr im November nicht mehr da - jetzt wird es Zeit.
> 
> MfG Niklas



aber nicht das du uns noch mit schweinegrippe ansteckst


----------



## Niggels (28. Juli 2009)

Keine Sorge  Test war negativ


----------



## Homer_Simplon (28. Juli 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Hast Du heute was gegen uns gehabt
> War gar nicht soo schnell. Nur 35 km 2h und 800 hm....



Ich war nur kurz (1h) unterwegs. Bin teufelskammerWEG (Sören ich weiß jetzt was du meinst) und Funkturmweg gefahren. Aufm Zahnlückenteil vom FT hat es stöckchen geregnet. Es währe ja jetzt eigentlich lakakes und jennas job, "ihren haustrail" sauber zu halten )


----------



## lakekeman (28. Juli 2009)

Du könntest Recht haben, aber da wir beide den Trail nicht so mögen, fahren wir da möglichst selten.... ist einfach zuviel Treterei  Rakete wird zu unserem Haustrail ernannt denke ich 

@ Roudy
wir haben heute Mittag beim Currywurst essen am Annaturm einen grünen Blitz vorbeifegen sehen... das kannst nur du gewesen sein oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (28. Juli 2009)

nabend deisterfreunde!

da einige von euch auch im wiehengebirge zwischen kaiser und lutternscher egge unterwegs, hier eine info für euch.

hatte heute einer *unerfreuliche begegnung mit einem jäger.*
(viel mehr waren es 2, aber der andere war nicht so interessiert mich zurecht zu weisen.)
*
ort:*
von der wittekindsburg den trail an der kreuzkirche entlang. am ende dann nicht wie üblich links runter auf den weg, sondern nen stück geradeaus und dann rechts runter. also quasi rechts am steinbruch vorbau. am ende kommt dann eine schranke und man steht vor einem,zum verkauf stehen, unbewohnten haus.




er sagte das befahren des waldes ist für fahrzeuge verboten, und dass überall schilder stehen die dieses untersagen.
auf die frage warum ich nicht biken dürfte, sagte er die tiere würden gestört.
die arbeiten mit den forstfahrzeugen sei aber was anderes!
auf jeden fall will er dann beim nächsten mal telefonieren, und dann würde hart durchgegriffen.

das mit den schilder stimmt nicht, da ich während meiner weiteren tour noch stellen gefunden habe die nicht beschildert sind.
außerdem steht zum beispiel am eingang zum parkplatz an der lutternschen egge ein schild zum terra trail. auf dem parkplatz ist das befahren dann wieder untersagt. beißt sich irgendwie!

naja, ich werde den bereich jetzt meiden ...
war auch der erste jäger den ich je dort oben gesehen habe.


----------



## insider (28. Juli 2009)

Pan schrieb:


> Is zwar schon ein Weilchen her, aber wenn ich das hier alles so lese, hab ich doch glatt ein déja vu.



Tja, das Thema kommt alle Jahre wieder hoch. Aber so weit wie schappi & Co. war vorher noch niemand. Vor allem hat vorher nie jemand so viel Zeit und Mühe investiert. 

Dafür können wir "anderen" MTBler uns wohl nur bedanken


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Juli 2009)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Du könntest Recht haben, aber da wir beide den Trail nicht so mögen, fahren wir da möglichst selten.... ist einfach zuviel Treterei  Rakete wird zu unserem Haustrail ernannt denke ich
> 
> @ Roudy
> wir haben heute Mittag beim Currywurst essen am Annaturm einen grünen Blitz vorbeifegen sehen... das kannst nur du gewesen sein oder ?



So gg. 13 Uhr?
Schade  Ihr wart das. Da hätte ich glatt nochmal angehalten. Ich kam aus Linden über den Benther, Gehrdener und Deister war an der BMX-Bahn und habe mich da festgequatscht (Gruß an die beiden). Bin den Frankweg hoch und Ladies runter.



k_star schrieb:


> nabend deisterfreunde!
> 
> da einige von euch auch im wiehengebirge zwischen kaiser und lutternscher egge unterwegs, hier eine info für euch.
> 
> ...



Hi,

laß dich nicht ärgern. Ich sehe keine Grund den Bereich zu meiden. Die wollten nur mal probieren, ob die Macht mit Ihnen ist.
Komm in Duisburg einfach mal zu uns, oder laß uns Freitag vor dem Rennen mal quatschen. Wir können dir sicher weiter helfen 

Bis Düsburg


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juli 2009)

die strecke ist da entlang eh nicht so schön. wollte heute nur ordentlich berge fahren und musste irgendwo runter.
bin auf der straße im die nächste ecke und dann wieder in den wald.

teil mir am 5.8. mal bitte mit wo ihr in duisburg eure zelte aufgeschlagen habt.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. Juli 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> ...
> teil mir am 5.8. mal bitte mit wo ihr in duisburg eure zelte aufgeschlagen habt.



ok


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Juli 2009)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/424544]
	

[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (29. Juli 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> So gg. 13 Uhr?
> Schade  Ihr wart das. Da hätte ich glatt nochmal angehalten. Ich kam aus Linden über den Benther, Gehrdener und Deister war an der BMX-Bahn und habe mich da festgequatscht (Gruß an die beiden). Bin den Frankweg hoch und Ladies runter.



Hurra roudy ist wieder da
Hättest Dich auch uns gestern anschließen können
Wie sieht es aus,Do 17:30 hardtailrunde?


----------



## Power-Valve (29. Juli 2009)

das wird ja immer schoener... 

Kennzeichenpflicht... Warum nicht gleich GPS-basierende Fussfesseln? Dann brauch der genervte Wanderer nur den Ort und die Zeit notieren... 

Kopfschuettelnde Gruesse
Uwe


----------



## exto (29. Juli 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> er sagte das befahren des waldes ist für fahrzeuge verboten, und dass überall schilder stehen die dieses untersagen...



Auf der einen Seite irrt der Mann: Die Schilder die er meint (die klassischen runden weißen mit dem roten Ring gelten für *Kraftfahrzeuge aller Art*. Auch wenn du viel Kraft hast, sollte es dafür nicht reichen. Auf der anderen Seite ist die Sachlage etwas anders als z.B. im Deister, da Der Wiehen in NRW liegt. Da sind die Betretungsrechte nicht ganz so liberal. Musst mal im NRW-Waldgesetz nachsehen.



k_star schrieb:


> auf jeden fall will er dann beim nächsten mal telefonieren, und dann würde hart durchgegriffen...



Das ist ja lustig  Vielleicht hat er schon lang nimmer mit seiner Oma telefoniert...



k_star schrieb:


> naja, ich werde den bereich jetzt meiden ...
> war auch der erste jäger den ich je dort oben gesehen habe.



Ich hoffe, du meinst nicht den kompletten Wiehen. Ist einfach zu schön zum "Meiden". Lass dich von nem einzelnen Verirrten nicht abschrecken. Wenn der Kumpel des Waidmannes sich eher uninteressiert gezeigt hat, kann es immerhin sein, dass er sich für seinen Kollegen geschämt hat...


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juli 2009)

meiden werde ich da gar nichts, nur da nicht mehr entlang fahren. habe keine lust auf ewige diskussionen, da er ja laut seiner aussage täglich da ist.
war aber überhaupt der erste der interesse an mir hatte.

ich werde auf jeden fall weiter meine runden durch vom kaiser bis nach lübbecke ziehen!

die rot-weißen kreise wird er wohl gemeint haben. ist mir aber nachher auch irgendwie erst bewusst geworden.
werde heute mal darauf achten was genau für schilder dort stehen und ob sich explizit auf radfahrer hinweisen.

er meinte wohl den bereich der vom philosphenweg aus zu erreichen ist. sol angeblich dem forstamt gehören ...
der ganze wiehen kann es sowieso nicht sein, da es unterschiedliche grundbesitzer gibt.


ich würde vorschlagen das alles weitere hier diskutiert wird.


----------



## stefan64 (29. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/424544]
> 
> 
> [/URL]



Wenn ich den Artikel richtig verstehe, soll ich mir fÃ¼r 200 â¬/a ne Plakette ans Bike schrauben und damit den Ranger bezahlen, der mich dann vom Trail verscheucht.
Wie groÃ soll das Nummerschild denn sein. Vielleicht wie bei ner Mofa oder gar wie beim Motorrad?
MuÃ man es hinten dann auch am Schutzblech befestigen oder brauche ich einen seperaten Nummerschilhalter?
Gibts den dann auch in Leichtbau?
Und muÃ ich mir fÃ¼r mein Zweitrad dann nen zweites Nummerschild kaufen?
Gehts noch


----------



## Quen (29. Juli 2009)

Ein Zertifikat fürs MTB werde ich mir genauso wenig zulegen wie eine Umweltplakette für mein Auto!

Aber die Forderung nach Kennzeichen o.ä. fürs Fahrrad gab es ja schon häufiger.

Man merkt das die Zeitungen ihr Sommerloch stopfen müssen...

Viel Spaß im Wald (ohne Kennzeichnungspflicht)!


----------



## taxifolia (29. Juli 2009)

Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: 

Man erkennt an allen Artikeln, die hier in der letzten Zeit gepostet wurden, dass einige "Wahrheiten"  der MTB- Kritiker wie vor allem Wildstörung, Umweltzerstörung, Berechtigung zum Fahren im Wald und Haftung der Waldbesitzer einer kritischen Hinterfragung unterzogen werden müssen, was bekanntermaßen unerwünscht ist. 

Solange man an den eigenen, steingemeißelten Wahrheiten festhält, wird es kaum eine Annäherung der Standpunkte und erstrecht keine Lösung geben.

taxi


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juli 2009)

müssen die gastbiker dann ein tageskennzeichen lösen?


----------



## roofrockrider (29. Juli 2009)

Lieber Detlef Bartel,

ich habe noch nie so laut lachen müssen wie über deine Anregung.
Falls das kein verspäteter Aprilscherz ist, schlage ich vor das wir mit dir als "echten Naturfreund" anfangen und du die erste Plakette kaufst.

Entweder zahlen alle Besucher des Deisters oder keiner.Waldeintrittsgebühr das wäre weltweit  einmalig und niemals durchsetzbar.

Der Deister ist kein Nationalpark sondern  derzeit  ein reiner Nutzwald.
Das Wegenetz besteht zu 95% aus Forstwegen die für den Schwerlastverkehr geeignet sind.Es gibt kaum noch Wanderstiege oder Naturpfade und genau diese Wege sind für Wanderer und Mountainbiker intressant.

Mountainbiker richten im allgemeinen keine Schäden an die mit hohen Kosten beseitigt werden müssen.Darum brauchen wir auch keinen Fonds zur Schadensbeseitigung.

Gruß Martin


----------



## SPECALIZED2oo8 (29. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/424540



Das ist kommplett hirnverbrand ich meine ne Saisonkarte im bike park winterberg (von Mai bis Oktober) kostet für erwachsne 300 euro (http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/de/preise-verleih/liftpreise.php)da bezahlt mann hier im deister wo die trails ständig kaput gemacht werden mann keine northshore anlagen und große drops hat und keinen lift doch niemals 200 euro gut ich meine ein nummern schld wirds zawr glaube ich sowieso nichtwerden so die das einige hier schon angedeutet haben sondern ich glaube ehr das es ein aufkleber sein wird der mit einem scanner (mit barcode ) gescannt werden kann. Aber ich meine selbst wenn es so wäre dann bezahle ich dafür doch keine 200 euro ich meine wo kommen wir da hin das würde ja heißen das schüler und leute die nicht soviel geld haben noch zusätzlich für jede Saison sich eine karte für den DEISTER zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (29. Juli 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole:
> 
> Man erkennt an allen Artikeln, die hier in der letzten Zeit gepostet wurden, dass einige "Wahrheiten"  der MTB- Kritiker wie vor allem Wildstörung, Umweltzerstörung, Berechtigung zum Fahren im Wald und Haftung der Waldbesitzer einer kritischen Hinterfragung unterzogen werden müssen, was bekanntermaßen unerwünscht ist.
> 
> ...



Ich wiederhole mich ja auch gern:

Es gibt doch eine bestehende Rechtslage! Da wir uns (zumindest mehrheitlich) daran halten, können wir doch ganz gelassen sein. Ich finde es ist ein überaus dankenswertes Tun, der nicht bikenden Bevölkerung diese Tatsache nahe zu bringen. Ich empfinde mein Engagement nicht als ein Ringen um die Durchsetzung meiner Interessen, sondern eher als eine Art gemeinnützige, ehrenamtliche Arbeit für die Gesellschaft.

Wenn wir unser Anliegen hier zur Diskussion stellen, müssen wir auch damit rechnen, dass abweichende Meinungen auf den Tisch kommen. Diese dann argumentativ zu entkräften ist auf jeden Fall die deutlich höher entwickelte Vorgehensweise, als mit nem Trecker (unter Missachtung der Rechtslage) tatsächlich öffentliche Wege zu zerstören oder Nagelbretter zu vergraben.

Solchen Vorschlägen, wie im oben zitierten Artikel, kann man, aufgrund der fehlenden Rechtsgrundlage ganz gelassen entgegen sehen. Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass auch der NABU in seiner Stellungnahme zu eben diesem Ergebnis kommen wird.

Einen Ranger einzusetzen, der die Einhaltung der bestehenden Vorschriften überwacht, halte ich für gar keine ganz schlechte Idee. Wenn ich mich nicht konform verhalte muss ich eben bereit sein, die Konsequenzen zu tragen. Eines muss dabei jedem klar sein: Wer die Musik bestellt, bezahlt auch die Kapelle. Ein "Nummernschild" haben wir doch eh alle dabei: Das mitführen des Personalausweises ist meines Wissens nach obligatorisch, oder? Sollte jemand ein berechtigtes Interesse bekunden, meinen Perso einzusehen, wüsste ich nicht, was dagegen sprechen sollte.

Noch mal: Wir haben vorgelegt, jetzt müssen die Anderen nachziehen. Vielleicht ist es der Umstand, dass man sich plötzlich und unerwartet auf Seiten der Walbesitzer und der lokalen Politik in eben diesem Zugzwang wiedergefunden hat, der alle so nervös werden lässt. Vielleicht sollten wir, falls wir denn mal einen der Fallensteller erwischen, ihm auf dem Weg zur nächsten Polizeidienststelle ausgiebig unseren Dank bekunden...


----------



## MichiP (29. Juli 2009)

Ich starre jetzt seit 15 min auf diesen Artikel mit dem Umweltgedöns und überlege was ich da zu schreiben kann.
Das einzige was mir einfällt ist das dass Ende der Menschheit nah ist wenn weiter solche Leuchten sich öffentlich postieren dürfen.

nur noch kopfschüttel


gruß

Michele


----------



## Phil81 (29. Juli 2009)

Es besteht in Deutschland ab dem 16 lebensjahr die Ausweispflicht, jedoch besteht keine Mitführpflicht.
Nachzulesen im : Gesetz über Personalausweise und den elektronischen Identitätsnachweis §1

Und den Ausweis zeige ich auf Verlangen der Polizei und sonst niemandem. Ausser DHL wenn ich ein paket abholen will


----------



## MichiP (29. Juli 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Es besteht in Deutschland ab dem 16 lebensjahr die Ausweispflicht, jedoch besteht keine Mitführpflicht.
> Nachzulesen im : Gesetz über Personalausweise und den elektronischen Identitätsnachweis §1
> 
> Und den Ausweis zeige ich auf Verlangen der Polizei und sonst niemandem. Ausser DHL wenn ich ein paket abholen will



Gibt es eigentlich eine Aktuallitätspflicht

meiner ist schon seit einen Jahr abgelaufen


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juli 2009)

ja, die gibt es!


----------



## MichiP (29. Juli 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> ja, die gibt es!



Danke,

noch was was ich im Urlaub zu erledigen hab

gruß

Michele


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juli 2009)

Sehr geehrter Herr Detlef Bartel
(s.z.Wennigser Naturfotograf)

Ihre Anregungen aus der Calenberger Zeitung vom 29.07.2009 musste ich mir mehrmals durchlesen, da ich nicht glauben wollte, was dort steht und durch Sie, Herr Detlef Bartel und Ihre Anregung  eine neue Flut an Protest und Mißmut hervorrufen wird.

Mit dieser, Ihrer Idee (_ich nenn das Anflug von geistiger Umnachtung_) kann man eventuell die Nabu Vorsitzende Frau Hannelore Owens beeindrucken und auch für sich gewinnen - Naturschutz geht alle an , auch uns - doch das praktische Problem sehe Frau Owens "nur" in der identifizierung der Fahrer?! Aja ...

Hier einmal als Anregung weitere, praktische Probleme:

- Wer wird als Extremer Mountainbiker angesehen?
- Was beinnhaltet die Deisterplakette als Umweltzertifikat?
(Wissen Sie, was ein Umweltzertifikat ist?) 
- Tarifstaffelung (Schüler, Studenten, Auszubildende?)
- Behindertengerechte Zustände
- Was passiert bei Nichtbeachtung?
- Wie werden nicht Niedersachsener behandelt, welche auf Urlaub/Durchreise sind?
- Was passiert wenn ich mich verletze und nach einmaliger Nutzung den Rest des Jahres ausfalle?
- Wenn trotz eines Rangers ich in ein Nagelbrett fahre, falle, mich schwer verletze und bleibende Schäden behalte - was dann?
- die anderen Probleme schreib ich erst garnet nieder ... no time 

Mein Frage an Sie, 

Glauben Sie ernsthaft an das was Sie dort zu Wort gegeben haben und das dies Ernst gemeint war?


----------



## exto (29. Juli 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Und den Ausweis zeige ich auf Verlangen der Polizei und sonst niemandem. Ausser DHL wenn ich ein paket abholen will



Meine Güte, bist du rückständig !

Ich hab die DHL-Goldkarte und lasse mir meine Sachen an die Packstation meiner Wahl liefern. Dann kann ich sie wann und wo auch immer abholen...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> - Wer wird als Extremer Mountainbiker angesehen?



jemand der extrem gut, schlecht langsam oder schnell fährt, die Oma auf ihrem extrem klapprigen Damenrad sicher genauso wie der extrem stylische Eisdielenposer, dann gibts noch extrem vorsichtige Radler mit Schutzblechen, Schutzhelmen und Schutzprotektoren, die gleiche Spezies ist für extrem draufgängerische Fahrweise, dann aber ohne Schutzblech, bekannt. Des weiteren gibt es extrem dicke, dünne, große, kleine, gut aussehende, hässliche, haarige, rasierte oder einfach nur extrem gut drauf seiende Biker.

P.S. Ich hab einfach nur versucht noch mehr Blödsinn in diesem post zu schreiben als in dem oben stehenden Zeitungsartikel. Es ist mir leider nicht gelungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (29. Juli 2009)

Dann fahren wir demnächst wohl so rum..







Das gibt es in der Schweiz schon seit jahren.

Aber hier im Deister völlig fehl am Platz....schwachsinn


----------



## Deleted 104857 (29. Juli 2009)

Alle biker müssen ab sofort zum Wesenstest.


----------



## Freeride81 (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo an alle.
Also wenn ich hier so einige Sachen lese (Zeitungsausschnitte) und das was in der letzten Zeit in der Zeitung stand, dann wird mir richtig schlecht. Gebühr? Hallo! Nein Danke. Wenns soweit kommt höre ich lieber auf zu biken, jedenfalls hier im Deister. Das ist totaler Schwachsinn. Kann es den so schwer sein eine Lösung zufinden? Es ist aber schon traurig wenn Biker ein Gespräch mit Förster und Co. suchen und dies pauschal abgelehnt wird. Sind wir kein Gespräch wert? Traurig, kann ich da nur sagen. Hoffe das bald eine Lösung kommt. 
Gruß Dennis


----------



## Madeba (29. Juli 2009)

homer_simplon schrieb:


> ... Des weiteren gibt es extrem dicke, dünne, große, kleine, gut aussehende, hässliche, haarige, rasierte oder einfach nur extrem gut drauf seiende biker.





Dick ? Wer ist hier dick ? *ICH BIN NICHT DICK !!!!!!*

...


----------



## herkulars (29. Juli 2009)

> Dick ? Wer ist hier dick ? ICH BIN NICHT DICK !!!!!!



...aber als Kind in den Zaubertrank gefallen? ;-)


----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. Juli 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Hurra roudy ist wieder da
> Hättest Dich auch uns gestern anschließen können
> Wie sieht es aus,Do 17:30 hardtailrunde?



ich drehe Donnerstag ne Runde mit Hundebegleitung aber ohne Harddingsbums.  Wer kommt noch mit? Fahrt ihr im Osten oder im Westen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (29. Juli 2009)

Treffen uns 17:30 Uhr Waldkater.Sind schon mal 2 hardtailheizer..dabei.Roudy? Homer?


----------



## FlatterAugust (29. Juli 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Und den Ausweis zeige ich auf Verlangen der Polizei und sonst niemandem. *Ausser DHL wenn ich ein paket abholen wil*l



Mal ne Frage: die liefern tatsächlich in den Deister?


----------



## schappi (29. Juli 2009)

Bin heute mit Eisenman Henry von 9:00 Uhr bis 14:00 Uhr im Deister gewesen.
Fahrzeit 4h 48km und 900hm.
Auf dem oberen Teil vom Grenzweg hat wieder ein Stöckchenleger etwas quergelegt ansonsten sind alle Trails bis auf ein paar Matschlöcher gut zu fahren
Eisenman wollte dann nach eine Kaffepause in wennigsen noch mit MichiP ein 2. Mal los
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (29. Juli 2009)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: die liefern tatsächlich in den Deister?



Na Klar! Der Annaturm ist ne DHL station, Wie sollten wir denn sonst an unsere Ersatzteile kommen?


----------



## MichiP (29. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Bin heuet mit Eisenman Henry von 9:0 uhr nbis 14:00 Uhr im Deister gewesen.
> Fahrzeit 4h 48km und 900hm.
> Auf dem oberen teil vom Grenzweg hat wieder ein Stöckchenleger etwas quergelegt ansdonsten sind alle Trails bis auf ein paar Matschlöcher gut zu fahren
> Eisenman wollte dann nach eine Kaffepause in wennigsen noch mit MichiP ein 2. Mal los
> ...



Jupp,
und der arme Henry durfte in der Zeit als er am Waldkater auf mich gewartet hat eine gehörige Standpauke anhörenEine aufgebrachte Dame mit Begleitung
Das muß er aber mal selber erzählen da ich nur da zu gestoßen bin und das Gespräch dann auch "gottseidank" beendet wurde. Ihr Begleiter"Sohn?" hatte eine Schaufel da bei da Sie wohl sich selber ermächtigt haben die Trails nach Ihren Düncken zu begradigen.

gruß

Michele


----------



## taifun (29. Juli 2009)

MichiP schrieb:


> Jupp,
> :Eine aufgebrachte Dame mit Begleitung
> Ihr Begleiter"Sohn?" hatte eine Schaufel da bei da Sie wohl sich selber ermächtigt haben die Trails nach Ihren Düncken zu begradigen.
> gruß
> ...



Oder auch einen neuen gebaut...? Oder schon Grab ausgehoben...?


----------



## schappi (29. Juli 2009)

MichiP schrieb:


> Jupp,
> Ihr Begleiter"Sohn?" hatte eine Schaufel da bei da Sie wohl sich selber ermächtigt haben die Trails nach Ihren Düncken zu begradigen.
> 
> gruß
> ...



das musst du mal näher erläutern!!
Trails begradigen?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. Juli 2009)

wenn die trails begradigt werden treten die biker über die Ufer. Mit den Flüssen ist das jedenfalls so ...


----------



## taifun (29. Juli 2009)

haha...

hier noch mal was neues
http://www.myheimat.de/barsinghausen/beitrag/116024/ein-konflikt-der-keiner-sein-muss/#comment

http://www.myheimat.de/gehrden/beitrag/117239/mountainbike/


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juli 2009)

Leutz? nu ma ehrlich, ... die Publicity in allen Ehren aber wenn weiter mit solchen
Textbausteinen gearbeitet wird wie am Schluss des Artikels, seh ich echt schwarz
für alle anderen Biker, welche dieses Trikot net tragen - 

... und nein, ich trage es auch net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SPECALIZED2oo8 (29. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Leutz? nu ma ehrlich, ... die Publicity in allen Ehren aber wenn weiter mit solchen
> Textbausteinen gearbeitet wird wie am Schluss des Artikels, seh ich echt schwarz
> für alle anderen Biker, welche dieses Trikot net tragen -
> 
> ... und nein, ich trage es auch net



ja hehe^^ dann gibt es wie bei starwars eine dunkle seite und eine gute seite und es heißt die macht sei mit dir für alle grünen und alle ohne das trikot bilden die dunkle seite *lach*

(noch viel lernen du musst junger padawan)


----------



## Evel Knievel (30. Juli 2009)

Alter Schwede, so langsam reicht's mir aber auch wirklich in schöne deutsche Land!

Darf eigentlich jeder Wahnsinnige zur Zeitung rennen und seine Ideen ausquatschen, ich mach das doch auch nicht! Sowas verblödetes hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen!

Dann steh ich vor ein paar Tagen mit meinem Auto an der Ampel und telefoniere in aller Ruhe, da pault mich so ein Vogel von der Seite an, ich soll das Handy ausmachen. Was geht den das eigentlich an! Selbst wenn ich ihm in die Beifahrertür fahre, geht den das immer noch nix an!

Und die Frau, die ihr Kind zur Arbeit im Deister zwingt, muß ich unbedingt kennenlernen. Der würd ich auch ganz gerne mal was erzählen!

Zum Glück hab ich in 10 Tagen Urlaub, so langsam kann ich für nix mehr garantieren!!!


----------



## blumully (30. Juli 2009)

Naturschutz hin oder her. Es werden in allen Regionen Deutschlands (ausser im Deister) Strecken kommerziell gebaut um damit Geld zu verdienen. Da interessiert es keinen, dass ganze Waldschneisen erstellt werden müssen um dann auch noch einen Lift zu betreiben. 

Bekommen die Wanderer dann auch so eine bekloppte Plakette? 
Gibt es dann auch noch eine Müllpolizei und was ist mit Lärmbelästigung durch diejenigen, die mit ihren Gehstöcken rumklappern.

Kriegt der Wirt von Annaturm auch eine Verwarnung, weil er zu laut brüllt: "127 is feddich"

Kriegen die Tiere vielleicht noch ein Dixi-Klo?


----------



## MichiP (30. Juli 2009)

Moin,

also hier noch mal eine kleine Erklärung.

Ich kam am Waldkater an stieg aus und hörte schon eine sehr aufgebrachte Stimme die auf einen Biker der ein blaues Liteville fuhr einredete
Mir war klar das das nur Henry sein konnte. Bis ich meine Bike abgeladen hatte und meine Klodden gepackt hatte konnte man gut mit anhören (30 Meter Luftlinie) wie diverse Gründe aufgeführt wurden warum Biker im Deister alle böse sind.Genaue Einzelheiten müste jetzt Eisenmann Henry wiedergeben.
Als ich da zu stoß ging es immer noch um Erfahrungen der beiden ( ich schätze mal es war Ihr Sohn oder wer auch immer , er war aber auch schon Älter und rauchte) über zu schnelles Fahren, Besitzansprüche ungebührliches Verhalten,  Waldgesetzte, Beleidigung blablabla. Was mich wunderte war warum der junge Mann eine Schaufel in der Hand hielt. Hab nicht nach gefragt aber durch den einseitigen Dialog der beiden hörte ich  raus das sie die Trails Wanderwege auch nutzen und wohl ein Gegner von Sprüngen und dem Biken an sich sind. Ich schnappte nur den Satz auf "Jetzt müssen wir schon mit der Schaufel in den Wald gehen" kann aber auch sein das sie das Teil brauchten um die Hundekacke ihres Bellos weg zu machen.
Falls ich das jetzt falsch eingeschätz habe darf man mich gerne Berichtigen da ich glaub das die Personen hier mit lesen oder Eisenmann einfach noch mal fragen da er der eigentliche Leidtragende war.


gruß

Michele


----------



## Madeba (30. Juli 2009)

blumully schrieb:


> Kriegt der Wirt von Annaturm auch eine Verwarnung, weil er zu laut brüllt: "127 is feddich"


Du musst schon richtig zitieren: nicht "is", "hat" !


----------



## taxifolia (30. Juli 2009)

Ja, der ( übrigens sehr nette Pächter des Annaturms) hat seinen Imbissbuden- Deusch- Kurs summa cum laude absolviert 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYH6...h-ich-bin-die-pommes/&feature=player_embedded

taxi


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Juli 2009)

und wo ist hier der nabu, umweltschutz bzgl. umwelt/naturzerstörung ?
oder haben die flieger katalysatoren ?

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/425335]
	

[/URL]


----------



## Madeba (30. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...und wo ist hier der nabu, umweltschutz bzgl. umwelt/naturzerstörung ?
> oder haben die flieger katalysatoren ?


na und ? Du hast doch auch keinen ...
(wenn ich Dich mal dezent auf die Wirkung von PowerBars bei Dir hinweisen darf...  )

btw.: wat is nu Samstach ? Kneifst Du etwa ?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (30. Juli 2009)

Seine "warum dürfen die und wir nicht?"-Einstellung hat man sich als Mountainbiker doch schon lange abgewöhnt, oder?
Im Wiehengebirge, wo laut dem Bericht von k_star vor ein paar Seiten "keine Fahrzeuge erlaubt" seien, hängen auch Werbeplakate für ein Trekker-Treffen im August.
Und das wird keine 3 km von der Stelle entfernt stattfinden, wo k_star von dem Jäger angesprochen wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenmann1 (30. Juli 2009)

MichiP schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also hier noch mal eine kleine Erklärung.
> 
> ...



Hi Mädels und Jungs,
die Schaufel hat das verheiratet Ehepaar im Wald gefunden und soll von den Schanzenbauern sein. Damit keine mehr gebaut werden, haben sie die Schaufel halt mitgenommen. Ja dann ging die Diskussion auch schon los, der ich mir nicht entziehen konnte, da ich ja auf MichiP gewartet habe, er jeden Moment kommen wollte. Die Frau bezog sich vor allem auf bekannten die sie im Forstamt oder bei der Polizei hat und meinte das Fahrradfahren auf den Trails verboten ist und sie das genau wüsste da sie ja guten Kontakt zur Polizei und der gleichen hat. Da ich auch nur das weis was ich in den letzten Tagen hier im Forum gelesen habe, hab ich mich lieber zurückgehalten, war aber der Meinung das es auch laut Gesetz erlaubt ist. Vorrangig waren sie aber erbost über jüngere Leute die die Wanderer beschimpfen und schlimme Wörter in den Mund nehmen und komische Gesten von sich geben. Aber auch von Erwachsenen Leuten die mit Ihren Sohn durch den Deister fahren und auch solche Kraftwörter vor ihren Sohn in den Mund nehmen. Dazu hab ich gesagt das es überall Schwarze Schafe gibt und nicht alle über einen Kam gezogen werden können und es hier auch vernümftige Leute gibt wie die Deisterfreun.de die darum bemüht sind eine Lösung für das ganze Debakel zu finden. Das wollte sie mir ja nicht glauben. Aber am Schluss hat sich das Ehepaar bedankt, MichiP kann dies bezeugen, für das Gespräch. Da Sie es bisher nur gewohnt waren beschimpft zu werden von den Bikern.
Na ja das waren jetzt so meine Erfahrungen als Tourist im Deister. Übrigens lassen Tourristen schon eine ganze menge Geld im Deister. Ich habe 15 Euro für 2 sehr leckere Stück Kuchen ein Eiskaffe und ein Hefeweizen da gelassen.  Lecker dank Schappi seiner Insider Wissens danke noch mal für den guten Tip. Das hat mir das warten sehr versüßt.

Gruß Henry


----------



## MichiP (30. Juli 2009)

Okai,

da sieht man mal wieder was bei raus kommt wenn man nur die Hälfte mitbekommt.
*Tschuldigung *meinerseits das ich die Sache mit der Schaufel falsch gedeutet hab.Zeigt mir das man sich doch Zeit nehmen muß um das Gespräch, auch wenn einen nicht danach ist zu suchen.


gruß

Michele

ps: die waren verheiratet???  dachte wäre Mutter und Sohn


----------



## Quen (30. Juli 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, so langsam reicht's mir aber auch wirklich in schöne deutsche Land!
> 
> Darf eigentlich jeder Wahnsinnige zur Zeitung rennen und seine Ideen ausquatschen, ich mach das doch auch nicht! Sowas verblödetes hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen!
> 
> ...


 Gebe dir uneingeschränkt recht.

So einen Spaßvogel wegen Handy am Ohr hatte ich auch schon mal - nur das der gleich seine DigiCam rausgeholt hat... 

Laßt euch den Spaß nicht verderben!


----------



## exto (30. Juli 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Laßt euch den Spaß nicht verderben!



Machen wir nicht 

Wer fährt denn wo und wann am Wochenende. Ich will mit Niggels (am liebsten Samstag) mal ein Paar Trails rund um den Annaturm rocken. Weil der Bengel ja jetzt n ganz fettes Geschoss am Start hat, würde ich für eher bergablastiges Outfit plädieren. Jemand Lust?



[email protected] schrieb:


> Leutz? nu ma ehrlich, ... die Publicity in allen Ehren aber wenn weiter mit solchen
> Textbausteinen gearbeitet wird wie am Schluss des Artikels, seh ich echt schwarz
> für alle anderen Biker, welche dieses Trikot net tragen -
> 
> ... und nein, ich trage es auch net




Hast ja irgendwie Recht. Ich kann aber, wenn überhaupt, ja nur für die eigene Truppe sprechen. Wärst ja sicherlich auch angepizzt, wenn ich Artikel in deinem Namen schreiben würde. Natürlich sind wir bei weitem nicht die einzige Truppe im Deister, aber deshalb gab's ja auch schon interne Treffen der verschiedenen Gruppen. Außerdem: Vielleicht ist es ja auch ganz gut, wenn sich noch Vertreter anderer Gruppierungen mit Publiciy-Plattformen beschäftigen. Nachdem, was ich hier so von dir lese, könntest du sicher die Sicht deiner Truppe auch ganz gut nach außen vertreten. Mach doch mal...


----------



## schappi (30. Juli 2009)

QHitzi,
hier deine Route vom Benther zum Naturfreunde Haus in Basche


----------



## Madeba (30. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn wo und wann am Wochenende. Ich will mit Niggels (am liebsten Samstag) mal ein Paar Trails rund um den Annaturm rocken.



nachdem Schappi für Samstag Stubenarrest bekommen hat , hätte ich  auch Zeit. Könntet Ihr Euch auch vorstellen, nördl. des Nienstedt Passes zu fahren ? Dann müsstet Ihr unten nicht immer ganz so lange auf mich warten, und ich bekomme mal wieder ein paar andere Trails unter die Reifen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Juli 2009)

samstag könnt ich auch . 
allerdings nur bis ca. 16.00 uhr .

wann soll es denn losgehen ?

alternativ könnten wir auch ne sünteltour machen, und madeba spielt den guido


----------



## booky (30. Juli 2009)

moin dudes! würd gern mal mit euch mitfahren im deister. kenn mich aber null aus, da ich erst mitte august nach hannover/südstadt ziehe. wäre also echt schick, wenn sich meiner mal angenommen wird, wenn die zeit reif ist in diesem sinne...happy trails


----------



## Niggels (30. Juli 2009)

Samstag soll echt super Wetter werden. Würde auch gerne im Osten fahren. Ich denke man könnte sich ja am Vormittag schon treffen, damit Sören auch auf seine Kosten kommt


----------



## taifun (30. Juli 2009)

Heute haben quen und ich zügige,Traillastige und schnelle Runde gedreht.
Nordmannsturmtrail,barbie,Kolnisch Feld und immer wieder rasant hinauf .

2h10 min,38 km,800hm.

Wo war den Rest unserer Racer


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Juli 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Heute haben quen und ich zügige,Traillastige und schnelle Runde gedreht.
> Nordmannsturmtrail,barbie,Kolnisch Feld und immer wieder rasant hinauf .
> 
> 2h10 min,38 km,800hm.
> ...



am pferdeturm und hab meine dauerkarte abgeholt


----------



## exto (30. Juli 2009)

Na klar! Ne Sünteltour mit'm Rocky RMX  Da kommt Freude auf. Noch mal zum mitschreiben:

Moshen mit schwerem Gerät rund um den Annaturm! Soviel ist - zumindest von unserer Seite aus - gesetzt. Ich würde vorschlagen mal wieder bewährtes zu reaktivieren: 11:00h Laube. müssen ja nicht immer alle das Gleiche wollen. mann trifft sich ja auch sonst hin und wieder 

Kilometer abreißen hab ich in letzter genug getan. Wenn ich morgen von der Arbeit komme, hab ich die 1000er-Marke diesen Monat geknackt. Das sollte reichen.


----------



## toschi (30. Juli 2009)

Hello, ich wollt Sonntag mit nem Kumpel in den Deister, jemand unterwegs ab 10.30? wenn ja wo?
Gab es heute eigentlich schon Vorgespräche für den Runden Tisch? Mir war so als hätte Schappi was angeleiert...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Leutz? nu ma ehrlich, ... die Publicity in allen Ehren aber wenn weiter mit solchen  Textbausteinen gearbeitet wird wie am Schluss des Artikels, seh ich echt schwarz
> für alle anderen Biker, welche dieses Trikot net tragen -   ... und nein, ich trage es auch net





SPECALIZED2oo8 schrieb:


> ja hehe,dann gibt es wie bei starwars eine dunkle seite und eine gute seite und es heißt die macht sei mit dir für alle grünen und alle ohne das trikot bilden die dunkle seite *lach*  (noch viel lernen du musst junger padawan)



Hey keine Sorgen, df.de wollen nicht die Macht übernehmen oder sich aufspielen. Geschlossenes positives Auftreten mit Wiedererkennungseffekt öffnet aktuell allerdings Türen. Und wenn man dann viel Zeit (sicher mehrere 100 Stunden seit Jahresbeginn) investiert wird man gehört.

WICHTIG ist und bleibt, dass alle weiter mit dem gleichen Gedanken im Deister radfahren = wir benehmen uns und bauen das negative Image ab.

WICHTIG ist ebenfalls, dass möglichst viele Radfahrer eine Sprache sprechen und bei offiziellen Stellen koordiniert auftreten. Die Zeit die besonders Schappi und Taxi in die Vertretung der Interessen stecken verdienen besonderen Respekt und Beachtung. 
Dank auch an alle, die jetzt nicht genannt wurden.
Aufrufen möchte ich noch die, die eine klare Meinung haben und mit Kontakten zu Forst, Presse und Verwaltung helfen können.

Der Name deisterfreun.de war mal eine hopplahopp Idee für die Challenge4mtb 2008 in der es eine Teamwertung gab. Das der Name das Jahr ´08 überlebt hatte ich mir im Traum nicht vorgestellt 
Wenn sich eine Interessengemeinschaft der Mountainbiker im Deister formiert ist der Name nicht Pflicht.

Auch die Trikotgeschicht war klein angelegt. Eigentlich wollten Hoermann und Ich "nur" was eigenes à la "Jodeldiplom" [Loriot] haben.
Das Interesse stieg und aus 10 wurde 100 Stück



exto schrieb:


> @[email protected]:Vielleicht ist es ja auch ganz gut, wenn sich noch Vertreter anderer Gruppierungen mit Publiciy-Plattformen beschäftigen. Nachdem, was ich hier so von dir lese, könntest du sicher die Sicht deiner Truppe auch ganz gut nach außen vertreten. Mach doch mal...



Ich denke auch, dass du die Sicht der hannoverschen Dirtbiker gut vermitteln könntest. Ich lese zwar ab und zu den Thread, bin aber irgendwie zu alt und zu konservativ um dem folgen zu können.



booky schrieb:


> moin dudes! würd gern mal mit euch mitfahren im deister. kenn mich aber null aus, da ich erst mitte august nach hannover/südstadt ziehe. wäre also echt schick, wenn sich meiner mal angenommen wird, wenn die zeit reif ist in diesem sinne...happy trails



Sei dabei. Entweder liest du mit und bist einfach mal da, oder schreibst wann es paßt.
Wichtig: Schreib auch kurz was zum Rad, Kondition und Fahrtechnik. Nicht das du mit dem Uralt Hardtail kommst und die anderen mit Enduros, oder exto mit dem Singelspeeder. Ansonsten fahren wir zusammen los und kommen zusammen an 



toschi schrieb:


> Hello, ich wollt Sonntag mit nem Kumpel in den Deister, jemand unterwegs ab 10.30? wenn ja wo?
> Gab es heute eigentlich schon Vorgespräche für den Runden Tisch? Mir war so als hätte Schappi was angeleiert...



In den letzten Tagen ist viel positives gelaufen. Mehr live. Sonntag könnte klappen, ggf. nur kurz, da Hardtailtraining für Duisburg.

Noch 3 Worte: Meine Frau sagt, wenn ich weiter schreib läßt sie die Luft aus den Reifen

Gute Nacht


----------



## LocoFanatic (30. Juli 2009)

!hola!
bin am WE wieder in SPR. Für Sa bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei, wenn ich einen Anruf/pm bekomme... gerne auch bis in den Nachmittag.
@ Sören: call me ^^
Hoffentlich bis dann.


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Juli 2009)

LocoFanatic schrieb:


> !hola!
> bin am WE wieder in SPR. Für Sa bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei, wenn ich einen Anruf/pm bekomme... gerne auch bis in den Nachmittag.
> @ Sören: call me ^^
> Hoffentlich bis dann.



hey charles, 
melde mich sobald termine feststehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (30. Juli 2009)

Also,
der Termin mit der Stadtendwicklungsgesellschaft  Basche heute ist gut gelaufen, wir haben unsere Interessen und Vorstellungen der Geschäftsführerin vorgestellt und sie wird sie in das Meeting der Kommunen um den Deister,  daß demnächst stattfindet mitnehem und Biken im Deister steht auf dem Programm!
Der Runde Tisch muss kommen!




Ansonsten sollte ihr Freitag mal in die Deister Leine Zeitung schauen, Homer, Roudy und Taxi ( + Fanklub) haben eine Pressekonferenz gegeben. Mal schauen was dabei rübergekommen ist!
Die Macht ist mit uns! (war das korrekt zitiert?)
Bis bald im Wald 
Schappi


----------



## Hitzi (31. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> QHitzi,
> hier deine Route vom Benther zum Naturfreunde Haus in Basche




Merci


----------



## Madeba (31. Juli 2009)

auf besonderen Wusch eines einzelnen IG-Verwalters: 

OT:

für alle, die am morgigen Samstag

keine Lust haben, sich eine Woche vor Duisburg noch die Knochen zu polieren, und / oder
sich aus dem Deister raustrauen 
DHF möchte in die Geheimnisse des Süntels eingeweiht werden. Abfahrt 12.15 Uhr an der Bergschmiede.
Wenn noch jemand mitfahren möchte, der mit dem Zug anreisen würde, hole ich den oder die um 12 Uhr am Bahnhof Bad Münder ab. Dann aber bitte hier "aufzeigen".

/OT

(Dirk, habe ich das so richtig verstanden ?)


----------



## stefan64 (31. Juli 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Nicht das du mit dem Uralt Hardtail kommst und die anderen mit Enduros



Soll aber schon vorgekommen sein und Beschwerden hats trotzdem nicht gegeben


----------



## taifun (31. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Also,
> der Termin mit der Stadtendwicklungsgesellschaft  Basche heute ist gut gelaufen, wir haben unsere Interessen und Vorstellungen der Geschäftsführerin vorgestellt und sie wird sie in das Meeting der Kommunen um den Deister,  daß demnächst stattfindet mitnehem und Biken im Deister steht auf dem Programm!
> Der Runde Tisch muss kommen!
> 
> ...


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Juli 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> OT:
> 
> für alle, die am morgigem Samstag
> 
> ...



wie lange wollt ihr denn fahren ? 
zeitfenster ist auf 16.30h eintreffend springe begrenzt.


----------



## taifun (31. Juli 2009)

Hier steht der Bericht:
http://www.deister-leine-zeitung.de/portal/lokales/barsinghausen_Mountainbiker-wollen-Konflikte-aus-dem-Weg-schaffen-_arid,162512.html









PS. Könnte nur am So fahren...


----------



## Madeba (31. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wie lange wollt ihr denn fahren ?
> zeitfenster ist auf 16.30h eintreffend springe begrenzt.


sicher etwas länger als 16.30 Uhr... aber wir könnten Dich rechtzeitig in die richtige Richtung drehen und den Berg runterschubsen 

das passt schon


----------



## Madeba (31. Juli 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Hier steht der Bericht:
> ...




wo ist die Style-Polizei, wenn man sie mal braucht ?
Bügelfalte und Freeride-Shirt... ***brrrrr, schüttel***


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (31. Juli 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> wo ist die Style-Polizei, wenn man sie mal braucht ?
> Bügelfalte und Freeride-Shirt... ***brrrrr, schüttel***



Was willst du nun? Einen Dressman oder einen Killer?
Hier der Bericht noch mal im Original.


----------



## exto (31. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wie lange wollt ihr denn fahren ?
> zeitfenster ist auf 16.30h eintreffend springe begrenzt.



Sören, verleugne nicht deine wahre Natur!!! 

Du kannst doch nicht ,nur weil Markus dich provoziert, ernsthaft in Betracht ziehen, einen mickrigen Nachbarhügel auf moderaten Wegen zu bereisen, wenn deine Seelenverwandten vor deiner Haustür shreddern gehen. So wie ich den kenne, ist das nur ein Charaktertest


----------



## Madeba (31. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> ...einen mickrigen Nachbarhügel auf moderaten Wegen zu bereisen...


 oh, Du Ahnungsloser... 

"Wege ? Wo sind hier Wege ? Ich hab' doch gleich gesagt, das hier keine Wege sind !" (Thorsten W. aus H.O.)   


Außerdem möchte Sören bestimmt nicht in Deiner Nähe sein, wenn Du Dir morgen irgendeinen Knochen zerbröselst


----------



## Madeba (31. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Was willst du nun? Einen Dressman oder einen Killer?


wenn taxi so beim RTR antritt, will ich nichts gesagt haben


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> .... müssen ja nicht immer alle das Gleiche wollen. mann trifft sich ja auch sonst hin und wieder





wir sehen uns nächsten freitag in duisburg


----------



## chris2305 (31. Juli 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> oh, Du Ahnungsloser...



OHHH, wie Recht du hast......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SPECALIZED2oo8 (31. Juli 2009)

Moin moin jungs wer von eucht treibt sich heute rund um denn anna turm herum und ab wann seidt ihr so da?


----------



## lakekeman (31. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Moshen mit schwerem Gerät rund um den Annaturm! Soviel ist - zumindest von unserer Seite aus - gesetzt. Ich würde vorschlagen mal wieder bewährtes zu reaktivieren: 11:00h Laube.



Jenna und ich sind Samstag dabei, wenn der Termin noch steht


----------



## exto (31. Juli 2009)

Klar, steht noch. Wenn ihr aus eurer neuen Heimat mit dem Bike kommt, können wir uns auch um 10:30h am Nienstedter Pass treffen...

Ansonsten, wie gesagt 11.00h Laube!


----------



## Downhillfaller (31. Juli 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> auf besonderen Wusch eines einzelnen IG-Verwalters:
> 
> OT:
> 
> ...



Korrekt! 

@exto: der Süntel ist 100x besser als dein oller Wiehen  
höher als der Deister und landschaftlich gar nicht so schlecht.
Trails ? na ja, ne Hand voll. Dafür aber ohne Nagelbretter 

@madeba: so ein wenig kenne ich mich dort schon aus  

@insider: allter Kollege, du liest ja hier auch immer mit! Kannst ja auch mal mitkommen 

@hoerman: kommst du auch mit ?

Gruß
DHF


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Juli 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> @hoerman: kommst du auch mit ?
> 
> Gruß
> DHF



mal schaun, lust ist vorhanden . 
wollte morgen ne 4h tour mit dem hardtail mit roudy machen.
wenn´s passen sollte, kommen wir ( roudy´s einverständniss vorausgesetzt )wohl mit.


----------



## taifun (31. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> mal schaun, lust ist vorhanden .
> wollte morgen ne 4h tour mit dem hardtail mit roudy machen.
> wenn´s passen sollte, kommen wir ( roudy´s einverständniss vorausgesetzt )wohl mit.



komisch....wenn wir Hardtail runden drehen,drückst Du Dich!!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> am pferdeturm und hab meine dauerkarte abgeholt



was heisst sich drücken ?

ich nenn dass prioritäten setzen


----------



## taifun (31. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> was heisst sich drücken ?
> 
> ich nenn dass prioritäten setzen



Denke das ist Biken.....!!


----------



## chris2305 (31. Juli 2009)

Nächsten Samstag wird es wohl auch ne Tour im Süntel mit anschl. Nudelessen geben.
Interesse? Einfach ne PN schicken.
Allerdings ne lockere Tour so zwischen 30 und 40 km.
Nähere Infos folgen morgen auf www.weserbikeland.com

Sorry Hoerman, versuchen noch einen zweiten Termin zu starten!


----------



## matzinski (31. Juli 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Hello, ich wollt Sonntag mit nem Kumpel in den Deister, jemand unterwegs ab 10.30? wenn ja wo?
> Gab es heute eigentlich schon Vorgespräche für den Runden Tisch? Mir war so als hätte Schappi was angeleiert...


Bin Sonntag auch mit Kumpel (Stefan64, du weiß schon wer ) unterwegs. Wir reisen über BB. und GB. an. Ankunft Deister um 10:30 könnte passen. Was/wo wollt' ihr fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (31. Juli 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> was heisst sich drücken ?
> 
> ich nenn dass prioritäten setzen



Schätzelein !!!!!!

*JETZT* müsst ihr noch trainieren?

Da kannst du Prioritäten setzen wie du willst. Ich nenn das mal schei*s Timing  Ich ruh mich jetzt nur noch locker aktiv aus bis nächsten Freitag...


----------



## stefan64 (31. Juli 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Bin Sonntag auch mit Kumpel (Stefan64, du weiß schon wer ) unterwegs. Wir reisen über BB. und GB. an. Ankunft Deister um 10:30 könnte passen. Was/wo wollt' ihr fahren?



Hi Matze,
bin dabei.
Wann und wo am BB?

Stefan


----------



## schappi (31. Juli 2009)

Hier wäre das nichts für Jenna und Moritz!
Da seid ihr immer vereint, oder wenn man mal alleine unterwegs ist kann man einen Anhalter mit nehmen. Z.B. Exto wenn ihm wieder der Rahmen bricht:


----------



## lakekeman (31. Juli 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Klar, steht noch. Wenn ihr aus eurer neuen Heimat mit dem Bike kommt, können wir uns auch um 10:30h am Nienstedter Pass treffen...



Ok, geht klar, 10:30 am Passparkplatz.


----------



## Jennfa (31. Juli 2009)

Da bin ich ja meinem Vordermann total ausgeliefert ...da fahr ich doch lieber alleine  und hab auch kein Popo im Gesicht!


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


>



krass, das ist der hacklbergtrail


----------



## toschi (31. Juli 2009)

wo, in Saalbach?


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Juli 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> wo, in Saalbach?



ja !!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (31. Juli 2009)

ich bin morgen auch 10.30 am nienstedter pass. Moritz, Jenna, wann kommt ihr bei mir vorbei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (31. Juli 2009)

Öhh sag du es mir  10:00 reicht das?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (31. Juli 2009)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Öhh sag du es mir  10:00 reicht das?



das reicht 
ich gehe auch lieber im deister moshen wenn ich schon nicht in wacken sein kann.  den süntel hebe ich mir für später auf.


----------



## blumully (31. Juli 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> das reicht
> ich gehe auch lieber im deister moshen wenn ich schon nicht in wacken sein kann.  den süntel hebe ich mir für später auf.



Meine neue Achse ist gekommen. Wenn ich mich ein bisschen beeile, könnte ich Morgen auch mit dabei sein - was dagegen?

Homer, hast Du vielleicht einen Drehmomentschlüssel?


----------



## insider (31. Juli 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Korrekt!
> 
> @exto: der Süntel ist 100x besser als dein oller Wiehen
> höher als der Deister und landschaftlich gar nicht so schlecht.
> ...



Hm ja......muss dieses Jahr noch klappen.  Dies Wochenend ist aber 950 Jahr Feier in Hülsede. Wenn ich mir aber so Deine 30.000hm ansehe, muss ich mir wohl aber vorher noch ein paar Ampullen vom Amstrong besorgen


----------



## Downhillfaller (31. Juli 2009)

insider schrieb:


> Hm ja......muss dieses Jahr noch klappen.  Dies Wochenend ist aber 950 Jahr Feier in Hülsede. Wenn ich mir aber so Deine 30.000hm ansehe, muss ich mir wohl aber vorher noch ein paar Ampullen vom Amstrong besorgen



wie nur 30000 Hm   war ich so faul  oder warst du faul 

wat is denn nu morgen ? Hoerman, roudy kommt ihr ? 

@madeba: hab heute im Süntel einen neuen Trail gefunden 
voll technisch  was für hoerman  Serpentinen bergab, so mit Hinterrad umsetzten und so  Schneegrund oder so ähnlich, paar hundert Meter hinter den Wasserfällen (hab die gar nicht gesehen)

DHF


----------



## insider (31. Juli 2009)

hab meine 10.000hm von deinen abgezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niggels (31. Juli 2009)

Freu mich auf morgen im *Deister*! Süntel...das ich nicht lache


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. Juli 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> ...möchte in die Geheimnisse des Süntels eingeweiht werden. Abfahrt 12.15 Uhr an der Bergschmiede...



Dabei  4h
------------------------
Aktive Erholung ist ggf. Sonntag 4h.
Dann Dienstag nochmal 3h im Egotempo
und Donnertag nochmal 1h rumrollen.

Viel gesund essen, schlafen, massieren lassen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Juli 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Dabei  4h



 dito 4h


----------



## Downhillfaller (31. Juli 2009)

ich och for 4h 

heute schon 70km/3,5h und morgen 4 h  Aua


wo ist Bergschmiede ? Komme morgen dann aber mit Auto. 
Roudy/Hoermann kommt ihr mit euren Racefeilen ?


----------



## Madeba (31. Juli 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> ... Schneegrund oder so ähnlich, paar hundert Meter hinter den Wasserfällen ...


Hmm, liegt ein bißchen Abseits...

was soll's, "der Umweg ist das Ziel"


----------



## Downhillfaller (31. Juli 2009)

Bergschmiede, habs gefunden. wie weit kann man da mit Auto ranfahren ?

edit: kann ich an der Ziegelei parken ?

Schneegrund ist genau auf der anderen Seite vom Süntel


----------



## Madeba (31. Juli 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> wo ist Bergschmiede ?



Bad Münder, Süntelstraße, dann ganz bis zum Ende durch (also, richtig bis zum Ende, in den Wald und dann bergrauf...)

"C" !


----------



## Madeba (31. Juli 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Bergschmiede, habs gefunden. wie weit kann man da mit Auto ranfahren ?


Parkplätze direkt am Haus



Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Schneegrund ist genau auf der anderen Seite vom Süntel


eben, ein kleiner Umweg


----------



## afausl (31. Juli 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ich bin morgen auch 10.30 am nienstedter pass.


ich wahrscheinlich auch


----------



## LocoFanatic (31. Juli 2009)

bin morgen mit Sören auf dem Weg in den SÜNTEL... man muss sich ja ständig weiterbilden.
Schneegrund + Wasserfälle kenne ich noch vom Wandern... das könnte nett werden ^^
Wir sehen uns morgen, freue mich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonMomente (1. August 2009)

Moin! 

Wollte mich mal bei Euch melden, da ja nun sogar schon die Zeitung über Euch/biken im Deister berichtet. Bin neu hier - aber nicht auf dem Bike und schon gar nicht im Deister. 

Ich hoffe sehr, dass es nicht nur beim Versuch bleibt, eine Aussprache über Regelungen des Miteinander im Deister zu führen. Dafür aber schonmal vorab herzlichen Dank!
Wichtig wäre aus meiner Sicht, endlich eine abgestimmte und von allen Seiten akzeptierte Meinung zu den grundsätzlich ja vorhandenen Richtlinien zu haben. Die Auslegung der Richtlinien ist ja offenbar sehr unterschiedlich. Hier kann wohl nur eine akzeptierte "Schiedsstelle" die letztendlich zu befolgende Auslegung verhandeln und dann festlegen. Das wäre endlich die Grundlage für ein vernünftiges Miteinander trotz völlig verschiedener Nutzung des Deisters.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr da was bewegen könntet. Viel Erfolg!

...und jetzt wünsche ich allen Biker viel Spaß am WE bei den geplanten Touren. Wetter soll ja gut sein also guten *flow* 

Bis denne,
DonMomente


----------



## Madeba (1. August 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> ... Komme morgen dann aber mit Auto.
> Roudy/Hoermann kommt ihr mit euren Racefeilen ?


Biken geht im Süntel zwar überall ohne Ärger, aber wenn Du mit dem Auto fährst, garantiere ich für nix


----------



## Barbie SHG (1. August 2009)

Racen im Süntel, moshen im Deister
Wir cruisen im Harz, ist doch auch nett

Viel Spaß allen an diesem sonnigen Tag
Tom


----------



## Madeba (1. August 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Racen im Süntel,...


Du hast da was falsch verstanden...
bloß, weil einige der Meinung sind, ihre Rennsemmeln ausfahren zu müssen, werden wir noch lange nicht auf rennsemmelgeeigneten Pisten fahren.


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. August 2009)

dann lass ich doch das Auto stehen (am Wald ) und fahr besser mit dem Rad weiter  
Dann nehm ich eben, wie sagt Exto immer, die schwere Else mit!
140mm muss reichen heute. 
Mini-moshen im Süntel


----------



## chris2305 (1. August 2009)

Son Shit. Gerade heute kann ich nicht, wenn schon mal ein paar von Euch im Süntel sind.
Wer sonst noch mal Lust auf Süntel hat, auf www.weserbikeland.com gibt es Infos für ne Aktion am 08.08.


----------



## Ladys-MTB (1. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte mal eine Orientierungsrunde im Deister fahren. Von Hannover kommend, parke ich mit Auto wo am einfachsten oder mit der S-Bahn steigt man wo aus, um schnell am/im Wald zu sein? Wennigsen oder Barsinghausen? Wo fahrt ihr am liebsten und vor allem wo sind Eure Treffpunkte (für Ortsfremde)? Ich habe zwar eine Karte vom Deister mit Maßstab von 1:50.000 aber den Waldkrater und beschmierten Gedenkstein habe ich zB noch nicht gefunden. Liegt das eher im Nordwesten oder Südosten? Vielleicht kann mir der Eine oder Andere behilflich sein. Danke im voraus...und schöönes Wochenende 
Ladys-MTB


----------



## MichiP (1. August 2009)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich möchte mal eine Orientierungsrunde im Deister fahren. Von Hannover kommend, parke ich mit Auto wo am einfachsten oder mit der S-Bahn steigt man wo aus, um schnell am/im Wald zu sein? Wennigsen oder Barsinghausen? Wo fahrt ihr am liebsten und vor allem wo sind Eure Treffpunkte (für Ortsfremde)? Ich habe zwar eine Karte vom Deister mit Maßstab von 1:50.000 aber den Waldkrater und beschmierten Gedenkstein habe ich zB noch nicht gefunden. Liegt das eher im Nordwesten oder Südosten? Vielleicht kann mir der Eine oder Andere behilflich sein. Danke im voraus...und schöönes Wochenende
> Ladys-MTB



Startpunkte wären u.a. Besucherberkwerk Barsinghausen, Sporthotel Fuchsbachtal(Barsinghausen) oder Waldkater (Wenningsen) alles bei Google unter Maps ein zu sehen. Barsinghausen linke Seite Wenningsen rechte Seite oder geographisch korrekt Barsinghausen Westdeister und Waldkater Ostdeister. Mit dem Auto kannst du quasi Waldkater bis an den Waldrand ran fahren genau so beim Sporthotel BBW weis ich die korrekte Entfernung nicht. BHF Wenningsen must du ein paar Meter Fahren BHF Barsinghausen kenn ich nicht.

so viel meines Wissens als ortsunkundiger Weiterwegkommer

gruß

Michele


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. August 2009)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich möchte mal eine Orientierungsrunde im Deister fahren. Von Hannover kommend, parke ich mit Auto wo am einfachsten oder mit der S-Bahn steigt man wo aus, um schnell am/im Wald zu sein? Wennigsen oder Barsinghausen? Wo fahrt ihr am liebsten und vor allem wo sind Eure Treffpunkte (für Ortsfremde)? Ich habe zwar eine Karte vom Deister mit Maßstab von 1:50.000 aber den Waldkrater und beschmierten Gedenkstein habe ich zB noch nicht gefunden. Liegt das eher im Nordwesten oder Südosten? Vielleicht kann mir der Eine oder Andere behilflich sein. Danke im voraus...und schöönes Wochenende
> Ladys-MTB



Hallo,
Am besten kommst du morgen zum waldkater Wennigsen. Um 12:00 kommt die S-Bahn von Hannover in Wennigsen an. Du fährst dann mit den anderen Geländeradfahrern zum waldkater. Oder du kommst mit dem Auto und parkst direkt am augeschilderten Wanderparkplatz am Waldkater. Die dritte Möglichkeit wäre mit dem Auto zum Besucherbergwerk barsinghausen zu fahren und dann gemeinsam mit mir und anderen barsinghäusern zum waldkater zu radeln. Treffen am BBW ist um 11:30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (1. August 2009)

Homer.
kommst du am Sonntag also auch um 12:00 Uhr zum waldkater?
Ich komme auch:
Ladie, 
für GPS und Co. Wennigsen Hülsebrinkstr eingeben.
bin auch um 12:0 Uhr am Waldkater.
wenn du mit der S- Bahn 11:33 Uhr ab Hannover fährts wirst du ein halbes Dutzend Biker treffen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (1. August 2009)

Hoerman
wie wars heute im Süntel?
hat euch Madeba ordentlich lang gemacht?


----------



## firefighter76 (1. August 2009)

morgen 12 uhr geht klar bin ich dabei  wie immer fully und protecktoren oder racefeile


----------



## LocoFanatic (1. August 2009)

vielen Dank für die endgeile Tour im Süntel. Nett berghoch, sehr spaßig wieder runter. Also vielen Dank an alle, besonders unseren Guide.
Und auch Danke an Roudy und Hoermann, dass ihr mich noch nach Hause gefahren habt, ich bin so heftig eingebrochen auf dem Rückweg...
Aber es war einfach ein toller Tag mit einer netten Truppe und schönen Wegen.
Bis hoffentlich bald wieder.
Grüße,
Charles


----------



## matzinski (1. August 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Hi Matze,
> bin dabei.
> Wann und wo am BB?
> 
> Stefan


Hi Stefan, wie wärs mit 9:15 ganz oben am altenTurmfundament. Da können wir uns eigentlich nicht verfehlen.


----------



## blumully (1. August 2009)

Mein Dank geht Heute an Lakekeman - denn die Gabel flutscht wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (1. August 2009)

LocoFanatic schrieb:


> vielen Dank für die endgeile Tour im Süntel.
> Grüße,
> Charles





Huch!! Lob auf fremdes Terrain?
Markus du hast dich nicht alles gezeigt??

Was sagt der Ältestenrat zum nä Sa??


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. August 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hoerman
> wie wars heute im Süntel?
> hat euch Madeba ordentlich lang gemacht?



mich schon, war heute aber auch nicht so gut drauf. 
oberschenkel ist noch nicht 100% i.o. und i-wie war ich schon vorher mächtig platt. 

war aber ne klasse tour und nette truppe .gerne demnächst wieder . 

nur werden im süntel keine wege gepflegt.
wir sind heute dauernd durch dornbüsche oder anderes z.t. heftigst juckendes gestrüpp gefahren .

bin aber jetzt auch froh, wieder auf dem sofa zu sein


----------



## Jennfa (1. August 2009)

War sehr sehr geil heute! Tolle Truppe und tolle Trails. Sind morgen auch zur üblichen Zeit am Waldkater...mal gucken ob ich es schaffe um halb bei Homer zu sein . 

Grüßele Jenna


----------



## exto (1. August 2009)

jau, ich fand's auch sehr lustig, heute. niggels hat noch nen kefü-ersatz gebastelt, also sind wir morgen wieder am start.

12:03 bahnhof wennigsen. werden also n bisschen verspätet am waldkater aufkreuzen...


----------



## taifun (1. August 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Homer.
> kommst du am Sonntag also auch um 12:00 Uhr zum waldkater?
> Ich komme auch:
> Ladie,
> ...



Bin auch dabei,Schappi 11:30Uhr Bredenbeck Forsthaus?

War heute auf Safari mit Familie...


----------



## Niggels (1. August 2009)

Die heutigen 1000hm waren mit dem Rocky Grenzwertig  Wenn ihr morgen vielleicht 5 Minuten warten könntet bis ich auch wieder oben bin, wäre das sehr nett  Mal sehn wie mein Kefü Experiment funktioniert. Das war das einzigst negative am heutigen Tag bei mir zumindest. Die E.13 LG1 kommt leider erst anfang nächster Woche :/

Naja ich freu mich auf morgen


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. August 2009)

Niggels schrieb:


> Naja ich freu mich auf morgen



wie oft lag denn dein alter herr heute im staub ?


----------



## stefan64 (1. August 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hi Stefan, wie wärs mit 9:15 ganz oben am altenTurmfundament. Da können wir uns eigentlich nicht verfehlen.



9:15 am Turmfundament geht klar.
Bis morgen.


----------



## Niggels (1. August 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wie oft lag denn dein alter herr heute im staub ?



Kein einziges Mal  Ich war auch erstaunt. Dafür war ein Platten dabei, wo allerdings kein Nagelbrett schuld war - Mit solchen Aktionen wie Stöckchenlegern oder Nagelbrettlern mussten wir uns heute nicht rumärgern. Das einzige war eine zerstörte Landung im oberen Teil des Grabwegs. Schade drum. Die Looserkante hab ich mir übrigens auch gespaart  Vielleicht morgen...


----------



## Ladys-MTB (1. August 2009)

So, bin grad vor 10 Min wieder angekommen. Gut, dass ich heute mal "Probefahrt" gemacht habe. Mit der Bahn bis Wennigsen und dann zum Waldkater. Boah, einfacher mit der Bahn als mit dem Auto!
                                             >rein,rauf,runter,raus<. 

Jetzt muss ich auf meiner Karte erst mal schauen wo ich heute alles war. Man es war schön, aber alleine, na ja! Ich freue mich auf  Morgen!
Bin voll stolz, dass ich mitfahren darf 
Tschö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (1. August 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> mich schon, war heute aber auch nicht so gut drauf.
> oberschenkel ist noch nicht 100% i.o. und i-wie war ich schon vorher mächtig platt.
> 
> war aber ne klasse tour und nette truppe .gerne demnächst wieder .
> ...



mich juckt es auch noch 
Dafür weiß ich jetzt aber wieder wo der Steinbruchtrail ist 
Leider musste wir einen Mitfahrer danach ins Krankenhaus schicken 
Gute Besserung für das offene Knie!

Trotz allem war es noch ein netter Tag  und beim nächsten Besuch im Süntel bitte keine Dornengestrüpp-Trails mehr 

DHF


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. August 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> Du hast da was falsch verstanden...
> bloß, weil einige der Meinung sind, ihre Rennsemmeln ausfahren zu müssen, werden wir noch lange nicht auf rennsemmelgeeigneten Pisten fahren.



Mal etwas uncharmant formuliert.
Bodenproben:
Rennsemmeln : 0
Allmountains : 2 (gute Besserung ich hoffe das sah schlimmer aus als es ist)

Ansonsten: Danke für Guiden, tolle Landschaft ich komme gern wieder.



schappi schrieb:


> Hoerman
> wie wars heute im Süntel?
> hat euch Madeba ordentlich lang gemacht?



N´büschn was können wir schon ab
Aber beim Anfangstempo habe ich schon nachgedacht, welche technische Panne am ehrlichsten klingt, dass mir dann quasi als Strafe das kleine KB verkackt und das mittlere hakte habe ich dann geschluckt.
Aua, alle Steigungen mit 32/26 hoch war nicht soo lustig aber machbar.



taifun schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei,Schappi 11:30Uhr Bredenbeck Forsthaus?
> War heute auf Safari mit Familie...



Ich komme nach. Bin aber mit den Kindern allein  und das Personal kommt erst um 12 Uhr. Werde mich wohl Richtung Laube orientieren und einen von euch anrufen.


----------



## firefighter76 (1. August 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei,Schappi 11:30Uhr Bredenbeck Forsthaus?
> 
> War heute auf Safari mit Familie...



wenn der roudy nachkommt bin ich um 11:30 uhr am forsthaus


----------



## taifun (1. August 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> wenn der roudy nachkommt bin ich um 11:30 uhr am forsthaus


okay...ich bin da.



Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> Man es war schön, aber alleine, na ja! Ich freue mich auf  Morgen!
> Bin voll stolz, dass ich mitfahren darf
> Tschö


Dann wirst morgen noch mehr Eindrücke bekommen.
Erkennst uns daran,das alle grün sind......


----------



## faustus77 (1. August 2009)

Hallo  zusammen!

sagt mal..... kann man sich euch einfach anschließen um eine Sonntagstour zu starten?

und was sollte man als Vorraussetzungen mitbringen Bikeart, Kondition, Zeit...

den Weg zum Kater finde ich...!

danke und dann vielleicht bis morgen/nachher


----------



## exto (1. August 2009)

faustus77 schrieb:


> Hallo  zusammen!
> 
> sagt mal..... kann man sich euch einfach anschließen um eine Sonntagstour zu starten?
> 
> ...



Klar kann man. komm einfach vorbei. Sonntags mittags zum Waldkater bringst du am besten das Big Air aus deiner Signatur mit. Ansonsten kann Evolve auch schon mal passend sein. Kriegt man aber in den Verabredungsgesprächen im Allgemeinen raus. Kondition ist ziemlich egal. Die einen warten oben, die anderen unten. Manche müssen hoch und runter warten, aber das sind Poser  Zeit ist egal. Wenn du keine mehr hast, bleibst du nach ner Abfahrt einfach unten


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. August 2009)

faustus77 schrieb:


> Hallo  zusammen!
> sagt mal..... kann man sich euch einfach anschließen um eine Sonntagstour zu starten?
> und was sollte man als Vorraussetzungen mitbringen Bikeart, Kondition, Zeit...
> den Weg zum Kater finde ich...!
> danke und dann vielleicht bis morgen/nachher



Mitfahren kann/darf jeder. Sonntag um 12 Uhr ist es hilfreich vorn und hinten 140mm mitzubringen. Schutz für Schienbeine ist hilfreich. Erfahrung bergab hilft auf jeden Fall. Verbandsmaterial ist begrenzt vorhanden.


----------



## taifun (1. August 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Schutz für Schienbeine ist hilfreich.


Und was ist mit dem Rest...



roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Verbandsmaterial ist begrenzt vorhanden.


Hast Du was bestimmtes in Planung??


----------



## Jennfa (2. August 2009)

Wir kommen morgen direkt zum Waldkater...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (2. August 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nur werden im süntel keine wege gepflegt.
> wir sind heute dauernd durch dornbüsche oder anderes z.t. heftigst juckendes gestrüpp gefahren .


wie sagte exto mal ? "hoer man auf zu meckern !" 
*DU* hattest doch schließlich die langen Socken an und am wenigsten zu leiden 
@ alle anderen: habt Ihr schonmal gesehen, wie jemand seinen Helm auswringt ?


----------



## Madeba (2. August 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> mich juckt es auch noch
> ...
> ... und beim nächsten Besuch im Süntel bitte keine Dornengestrüpp-Trails mehr


"naturbelassene Trails" nennen wir das hier, und die sind außerdem noch im höchsten Maße gesundheitsfördernd.
Schade, das wir den "Brennesselweg" aus Zeitgründen ausgelassen mussten  beim nächsten Mal holen wir das aber nach, genauso wie die Trails rund um den Hohenstein !


----------



## faustus77 (2. August 2009)

Morgen....

erstmal danke!
und wenn ich das für heute richtig deute, wird das ne Freeride aktion,hmmm mein Big Air ist im mom ohne Dämpfer, aber ich komm trotzdem vorbei und schau mir die Sache mal an ;-)!


----------



## Madeba (2. August 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ... beim Anfangstempo habe ich schon nachgedacht, welche technische Panne am ehrlichsten klingt, dass mir dann quasi als Strafe das kleine KB verkackt und das mittlere hakte habe ich dann geschluckt...


Charles war schuld, der hing mir immer dermaßen im Schaltwerk, da konnte ich garnicht anders. Ich habe das später aber auch noch bereut 


roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Aua, alle Steigungen mit 32/26 hoch war nicht soo lustig aber machbar.


jammern auf hohem Niveau  : für die meisten (außer Charles, hat der gestern überhaupt geschwitzt ?) waren die Steigungen mit 22/30(32) *gerade so eben* machbar


----------



## firefighter76 (2. August 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Mitfahren kann/darf jeder. Sonntag um 12 Uhr ist es hilfreich vorn und hinten 140mm mitzubringen. Schutz für Schienbeine ist hilfreich. Erfahrung bergab hilft auf jeden Fall. Verbandsmaterial ist begrenzt vorhanden.



ich hab aber nur 130mm  darf ich dann trotzdem mit


----------



## blumully (2. August 2009)

Ich klinke mich heute mal aus - meine Kiste quietscht und knackt irgendwo. Das will ich nachher beseitigen.

Ich wünsche Euch dann mal viel Spaß !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (2. August 2009)

Kurze Zwischenfrage, wie schauen die "Standard"-trails aus?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. August 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage, wie schauen die "Standard"-trails aus?



Die Kollegen von gestern schrieben von intakt und fallenfrei.


----------



## Ladys-MTB (2. August 2009)

Guten Morgen,

habe gesehen, dass die Bahn erst um 12.00 Uhr in Wennigsen ist, ich glaube da muss ich eine früher fahren, Ankunft 11.30 Uhr, sonst komme ich viel zu spät zumTP, habe keine Ahnung wie lange man vom Bahnhof bis zum Waldkater brauch. Fährt noch wer aus Richtung Hannover mit?
...sonst bis später


----------



## schappi (2. August 2009)

Du fährts ungefähr 10min zum Waldkater,
wir warten auf dich.
Da werden noch andre Biker im Zug sein


----------



## Devuse (2. August 2009)

nee...nimm die bahn die um 12 uhr in wenigsen ist.
da sind  viele drin und da kommt man trotzdem rechtzeitig zum waldkater!^^
es wird ja immer gewartet


----------



## firefighter76 (2. August 2009)

ich glaub der deister wird heut voll nicht das wir wartemarken an den trails ziehen müssen  bis gleich werde mal meine karre beladen und dann losmachen


----------



## Ladys-MTB (2. August 2009)

Yippi, Danke ....dann bis gleich im Zug bzw. bis bald im Wald! 
Hab noch kurz aufs Regenradar geschaut, glaube wir haben Glück!
Wenns was gibt, dann betrachten wirs als erfrischende Abkühlung


----------



## taifun (2. August 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> ich hab aber nur 130mm  Darf ich dann trotzdem mit



nöööööööööööööööö.......... :d

Bis gleich..


----------



## taifun (2. August 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> @ alle anderen: habt Ihr schonmal gesehen, wie jemand seinen Helm auswringt ?



war das der cube biker


----------



## Madeba (2. August 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Leider musste wir einen Mitfahrer danach ins Krankenhaus schicken
> Gute Besserung für das offene Knie!


habe gerade eine Mail bekommen: außer ein paar Beulen an Schulter und verlängertem Rücken und drei Stichen am Knie ist wieder alles im Lot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (2. August 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> war das der cube biker



na wer denn sonst  bei diesem hochroten Kopf 

Warum war den heute keiner zur richtigen Zeit auf dem Ladys Only und dem Frankweg ? Ich war da mit Familie zu Fuß unterwegs. Aber kein einziger FR.
Schade, meine Tochter war total enttäuscht...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. August 2009)

Wir waren heute auf dem Farn-, Ladies-, und Grabweg unterwegs und haben versucht uns von Fußgängern fernzuhalten . Nächstes WE würde ich gern mal mit denen, die nicht in Duisburg sind, den Westdeister befahren


----------



## blumully (2. August 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wir waren heute auf dem Farn-, Ladies-, und Grabweg unterwegs und haben versucht uns von Fußgängern fernzuhalten . Nächstes WE würde ich gern mal mit denen, die nicht in Duisburg sind, den Westdeister befahren



Ich bin dabei !

Ist es wohl möglich, den Sonntag dafür zu buchen? Samstag werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich nicht können.


----------



## Jennfa (2. August 2009)

Ja wat ein geiles Bikewochenende ! Endlich mal wieder im Ostdeister ein paar Trails schnelle Trails gefahren und das alles ohne Matsch und Regen. Die Lyrik und das Cheetah sind einfach . Wieder viele nette neue Leute dieses Wochenende. Ein paar bekannte Gesichter hab ich aber schon noch vermisst . 

@Homer: Nächtes WE Westdeister sollte klappen. Find ich übrigens toll wie dein neues Bike dich beflügelt...schneller biste geworden .

Wird langsam Zeit für den Bikepark...


----------



## schappi (2. August 2009)

Downhillfaller,

Wann warts du denn da?
Wir waren spät dran,so gegen 14:30 uhr  weil ein gewisser Axel Werner nach jeder Abfahrt einen neuen Schlauch in sein Hinterad einziehen musste!
Hoffentlich kauft der sich mal richtige Reifen und nicht diese fettgemachten Kondome eine hannoverschen Gummibude
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## firefighter76 (2. August 2009)

war mal echt nen schöner sommer tag mit prima trails  nach duisburg nurnoch  für dies jahr

@schappi:hast du den jungen noch gut zum parkplatz gebracht ?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. August 2009)

blumully schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei !
> 
> Ist es wohl möglich, den Sonntag dafür zu buchen? Samstag werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich nicht können.



Jau Sonntag geht klar, Tina und Janosch haben Sonntag Begleithundeprüfung ,da darf ich nicht dabei sein wg. Ablenkung des Hundeschülers. Am Di. und Do. wollte ich noch ne Feierabendrunde vom BBW ab 18:30 drehn.


----------



## SPECALIZED2oo8 (2. August 2009)

Moin moin jungs und mädel war heute echt geil hat echt spaß gemacht und manche haben heute je auch gelich mal die chance genutzt ihre schlauch wechselkünste auf profi level gebracht war aber echt der hammer müssen wa wieder machen die trails waren heuet auch echt geil


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. August 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> @Homer: Nächtes WE Westdeister sollte klappen. Find ich übrigens toll wie dein neues Bike dich beflügelt...schneller biste geworden .
> 
> Wird langsam Zeit für den Bikepark...



Bikepark wäre auf jeden Fall mal was feines. Ich muss nur zusehen, daß ich mich und mein Bike nicht überschätze. Der Leichtsinn fährt ja auch mal gerne mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (2. August 2009)

Sehr schön,
nächsten Sonntag kann ich auch mal wieder "FREU", endlich wieder Deister, in Schweden waren die Berge nicht so hoch. evtl kommt mein Brother auch, mit wenn er und sein Bike wieder fit sind , er hat sich heut im Raketentrail lang gemacht, Prellung im Oberschenkel und ein neues Laufrad sind fällig.

Bis bald im Wald

Wer fährt morgen nachmittag oder am Dienstag?


----------



## taifun (2. August 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wir waren heute auf dem Farn-, Ladies-, und Grabweg unterwegs und haben versucht uns von Fußgängern fernzuhalten . Nächstes WE würde ich gern mal mit denen, die nicht in Duisburg sind, den Westdeister befahren



roudy,firefighter,Toschi und Ich sind dann noch den Grenzweg gefahren.
War wieder ne coole Runde heute.

Rätselfrage...wer ist das???





soviel zum Biken...

@jennfa : das ist unser kleiner
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/427681


Respekt auch vor unseren Neulingen auf unbekannten Terrain


----------



## firefighter76 (2. August 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> roudy,firefighter,Toschi und Ich sind dann noch den Grenzweg gefahren.
> War wieder ne coole Runde heute.
> 
> Rätselfrage...wer ist das???
> ...



dürfen die penner den jetzt schon überall rumliegen


----------



## Downhillfaller (2. August 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Downhillfaller,
> 
> Wann warts du denn da?
> Wir waren spät dran,so gegen 14:30 uhr  weil ein gewisser Axel Werner nach jeder Abfahrt einen neuen Schlauch in sein Hinterad einziehen musste!
> ...



Am Annaturm mit Bratkartoffeln so um 13 Uhr und danach sind wir Ladys+Frank abgegangen. Das war so bis 16 Uhr.
Kein einziger war da  aber meine Tochter war begeistert von den Schanzen  aber nur solange ich drum herum fahre 

MK- toller Reifen  aber meiner hält zur Zeit komischer Weise .
Eventuell ist noch ein halber Liter Stans Dichtmilch zwischen Reifen und Schlauch die Ursache dafür.

Gruß
DHF


----------



## Ladys-MTB (2. August 2009)

n'abend,

ich fands richtig schön heute. Leider konntet ihr wegen der Wartezeiten nicht so viele Abfahrten machen wie ihr es erhofft habt. 

Gut, ich lag bergauf hinten und leider bergab auch!
Grenzerfahrungen sind wichtig, Grenzen für ein Hardtail 
FAZIT.....ich brauche ein anderes Rad und sowas wie Kondition!
Alles im Leben muss steigerungsfähig bleiben, gellll!

D A N K E S C H Ö Ö Ö N    fürs mitnehmen und  SOOOORY fürs Warten!

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## firefighter76 (2. August 2009)

nee ist schon ok haben ja alle mal mehr oder weniger klein angefangen ;-)
wenn ich so an meine ersten male sovor 4-5jahren zurück denke da brauchte ich oben erstmal nen sauerstoffzelt  und die anderen haben sich gesonnt und unten das selbe hehe kommt alles mit der zeit 
gruß flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (2. August 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> die anderen haben sich gesonnt und unten das selbe hehe kommt alles mit der zeit
> gru flo


Jetzt weiß ich,was ich heute vergessen habe....Sonnencreme


----------



## schappi (2. August 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Am Annaturm mit Bratkartoffeln so um 13 Uhr und danach sind wir Ladys+Frank abgegangen. Das war so bis 16 Uhr.
> Kein einziger war da  aber meine Tochter war begeistert von den Schanzen  aber nur solange ich drum herum fahre
> 
> MK- toller Reifen  aber meiner hält zur Zeit komischer Weise .
> ...



DHF
für Unterkunft in Duisburg ist gesorgt.
Ich bekome von meiner Schwester ein Hauszelt mit 3 Schlafkabinen. Horman will wieder im Anhänger schlafen, da könne Roudy du und ich es uns in dem Zelt schön gemütlich machen.
Vergiss die Ohrstöpsel nicht!
Bis Freitag dann .
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (2. August 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> war mal echt nen schöner sommer tag mit prima trails  nach duisburg nurnoch  für dies jahr
> 
> @schappi:hast du den jungen noch gut zum parkplatz gebracht ?



Jau, habe die beiden noch sicher zum Parkplatz eskortiert. Dem Jungen ging es nicht so gut, bergab konnte er sich rollen lassen aber auf dem flachen Stück musste ich ihn schieben der konnte sich kaum noch bewegen. Nachdem die Wirkung des Adrenalins nachließ kamen die Schmerzen bei ihm.
Ich habe dem Patenonkel dann noch die Wegbeschreibung zum RKK in Gehrden gegeben, damit die in die Ambulanz fahren konnten.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (2. August 2009)

Hehe, wirklich geiles Wochenende. Nur die sch*** Contis werden jetzt mal wirklich entsorgt. Ab sofort MM 3c hinten, GG vorn...

Ich weiß gar nicht, was es an meinem kleinen Sonnenbad auszusetzen gab  Sowas gehört zu nem gelungenen WE dazu. Hab zum Ausgleich heute Abend noch nen Weser-Nightride hingelegt. Komme grad rein.


----------



## Jennfa (2. August 2009)

@ Thea: das erste mal Farn mitm Hardtail runter kann auch etwas abschreckend wirken . Aber haste doch gut hinbekommen. Sag bescheid wenn du dann mal Hilfe bei der Bikeberatung brauchst. Das mit der Kondition kommt mit der Gruppe recht schnell . 

@Taifun: Der Hund ist ja mal total putzig . Dann haben wir ja bald noch einen Trailsucherhund! 

Grüße Jenna


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. August 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> na wer denn sonst  bei diesem hochroten Kopf
> 
> Warum war den heute keiner zur richtigen Zeit auf dem Ladys Only und dem Frankweg ? Ich war da mit Familie zu Fuß unterwegs. Aber kein einziger FR.
> Schade, meine Tochter war total enttäuscht...



Ruf doch mal an - klingeling.
Dann hätten wir die Routenplanung angepaßt 



Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> n'abend,
> ich fands richtig schön heute. Leider konntet ihr wegen der Wartezeiten nicht so viele Abfahrten machen wie ihr es erhofft habt.
> Gut, ich lag bergauf hinten und leider bergab auch!
> Grenzerfahrungen sind wichtig, Grenzen für ein Hardtail
> ...



Gern wieder, du hast doch gut mitgehalten. Und warten ist Ehrensache.
Wir fahren zusammen los und kommen zusammen an.
Mit einem geeigneteren Rad (bei ersten tests habe ich dich gesehen) sollte deine Kondition reichen. Und sei sicher, das Grinsen nach der Abfahrt hält laaange.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## _Sync_ (3. August 2009)

So, endlich wieder für längere Zeit im Lande... 

Hab die letzten paar Tage ein paar Kilo durch die Alpen geschleppt und dabei selbstmörderische Pläne geschmiedet, wird aber noch nichts verraten!


----------



## schappi (3. August 2009)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> n'abend,
> 
> ich fands richtig schön heute. Leider konntet ihr wegen der Wartezeiten nicht so viele Abfahrten machen wie ihr es erhofft habt.
> 
> ...




Hallo Thea,
du kannst jederzeit wieder mit. Für das erste Mal und einem HT mit 80mm Gabel hast du dich sehr wacker geschlagen.

Schau hier immer mal rein, dann kommst du in einer kleineren Gruppe mit,  dann fahren wir flowigere Trails und machen ein bischen Fahrtechnik mit dir. Die Kondition kommt mit jedem Hm den frau fährt, das geht schnell
Auf jeden Fall hast du etwas für den Wunschzettel an den Weihnachtsmann, ein Fully mit mindestens 140mm Federweg.
Bis bald im Wald
Schappi


----------



## MichiP (3. August 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Thea,
> du kannst jederzeit wieder mit. Für das erste Mal und einem HT mit 80mm Gabel hast du dich sehr wacker geschlagen.
> 
> Schau hier immer mal rein, dann kommst du in einer kleineren Gruppe mit,  dann fahren wir *flowigere Trails und machen ein bischen Fahrtechnik mit dir.* Die Kondition kommt mit jedem Hm den frau fährt, das geht schnell
> ...



darf man als Mann und 130mm im Heck auch mit kommen? 
Hab bald Urlaub, Familie ist auf Mutter-Kind Kur und Vaddi darf ein bisschen länger in den Wald.
Würde gerne ein wenig "hüpfen" lernen da die Möhre macht was Sie will nur nicht unter meinen Allerwertesten bzw Füßen bleiben. Ja Ja die Pedalen verkeilen oder so aber irgendwie bin ich zu doof da für.
Wäre da echt dankbar wenn sich jemand findet der Lust da rauf hat einen absoluten Anfänger ein paar Tipps zu geben.

gruß

Michele


----------



## Madeba (3. August 2009)

MichiP schrieb:


> darf man als Mann und 130mm im Heck auch mit kommen?


mich haben sie bisher auch immer mitgenommen, trotz nur 100mm, und selbst die nicht immer  (Frankweg mir abgesenkter Gabel und 0-Federweg macht aber auch nicht wirklich Spaß)
und damit bin ich auch überall runtergekommen (wo ich wollte  ), dauert zwar etwas länger, dafür hast Du aber auch länger was davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (3. August 2009)

Beim Springen helfen Klickpedale damit du in der Luft die Verbindung zum Bike behälst.

Unser bester Springer ist hoerman
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (3. August 2009)

einer kleinen Gruppe die das Hüpfen übt würde ich mich auch anschließen. die Sprünge an sich klappen schon, nur die Landung noch nicht


----------



## toschi (3. August 2009)

Übertreibt das nicht mit dem rumhüpfen sonst Rippchen,ne Phil 

@Thea
schau mal hier...





Trek Remedy 8 

...wär das nix für Dich, abgesehen vom Preis find ichs echt hübsch 
s´gibts auch in S mit 55.5er Oberrohr, das dürfte passen und mit etwas Glück gehts im Herbst um 2000 Euro raus.


----------



## exto (3. August 2009)

Ich bin ja immer noch für nen Deisterfreun.de-Winterberg-Ausflug!!!

Da kann's - wer will - krachen lassen, wer Bedarf hat (und das gilt bei DEN Möglichkeiten wohl für alle), kann wunderbar das Springen in allen Lebenslagen üben.

Auf der 4cross und im Slopestyle-Parcours ist alles perfekt geshaped. Da muss nicht alles gleich auf den Zentimeter genau hinhauen, damit man nicht in den Rabatten landet. Wenn man da mal nen Absprung versaut, hat man eigentlich immer genug Platz zum landen. Auch der Funride bietet auf jedem Meter was zum lernen. Man muss sich ja nicht gleich die Kartoffelkiste runter stürzen. Die Freecross-Strecke ist sogar 101% anfängertauglich würde ich mal behaupten. Perfekt, um mal zu fühlen, wie das Bike sich in den verschiedenen Fahrmanövern so verhält. Wer sich mit dem Gedanken an was "dickeres" rumschlägt, hat auch die Möglichkeit, was auszuprobieren. Die Bike-Station ist bestens sortiert.

Irgendwann, Ende September spätestens, werd' ich auf jeden Fall noch mal hinfahren.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (3. August 2009)

So, wollte mich hier auch mal wieder zurückmelden. War in den letzten beiden Monaten leider weitestgehend bike-abstinent. 

Bei einer Spring-Übungstour wäre ich auch dabei, war ja im Kanada Urlaub einen Tag in Whistler (der Hammer) - natürlich im deisterfreun.de Trikot - und habe gemerkt, dass das Spaß machen kann...  Wie siehts denn dieses Wochenende aus`?



schappi schrieb:


> Beim Springen helfen Klickpedale damit du in der Luft die Verbindung zum Bike behälst.



Das habe ich auch gemerkt, war sehr ungewohnt mit dem Leihbike, das erste Mal seit Jahren ohne Clickies 

Grüße 
Simon


----------



## Jennfa (3. August 2009)

Also springen mit Klickpedalen zu lernen halte ich für völlig verkehrt für den Anfang. Klar kanns die Sache einfacher machen, aber ne vernünftige Technik lernste so erstmal nicht meiner Meinung nach. Das Problem mit auf den Pedalen bleiben ist ein Bekanntes, kann man aber schnell mit ein bisserl Übung beheben, hat u.a. auch was mit der Körperhaltung beim Springen zu tun. Wir haben inzwischen viele die schon sehr gut springen und sich auch an die größeren Sachen trauen, ich persönlich bleibe erstmal noch bei den Kleineren , die aber schon schnell und flüssig funktionieren. Ne kleine Übungsrunde bei den Geübteren lässt sich sicherlich bald mal einrichten .

Grüße Jenna


----------



## matzinski (3. August 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Thea,
> du kannst jederzeit wieder mit. Für das erste Mal und einem HT mit 80mm Gabel hast du dich sehr wacker geschlagen.
> 
> Schau hier immer mal rein, dann kommst du in einer kleineren Gruppe mit,  dann fahren wir flowigere Trails und machen ein bischen Fahrtechnik mit dir. Die Kondition kommt mit jedem Hm den frau fährt, das geht schnell
> ...


So'n Fully braucht man erst, wenn man über 40 ist, so wie ich. Bis dahin reicht ein Hardtail mit 80 mm.


----------



## Kampfmaschine (3. August 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Also springen mit Klickpedalen zu lernen halte ich für völlig verkehrt für den Anfang. Klar kanns die Sache einfacher machen, aber ne vernünftige Technik lernste so erstmal nicht meiner Meinung nach. Das Problem mit auf den Pedalen bleiben ist ein Bekanntes, kann man aber schnell mit ein bisserl Übung beheben, hat u.a. auch was mit der Körperhaltung beim Springen zu tun. Wir haben inzwischen viele die schon sehr gut springen und sich auch an die größeren Sachen trauen, ich persönlich bleibe erstmal noch bei den Kleineren , die aber schon schnell und flüssig funktionieren. Ne kleine Übungsrunde bei den Geübteren lässt sich sicherlich bald mal einrichten .
> 
> Grüße Jenna



Ich kann gar nicht mehr OHNE Klickies! Aber wenn man nix anderes gewöhnt ist seit gut 16 jährchen!


----------



## toschi (3. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Ich bin ja immer noch für nen Deisterfreun.de-Winterberg-Ausflug!!!...


Klasse, wie wäre es am WE nach dem Stammtisch 15/16. August, ich wäre dabei, zwei Tage mit Camping


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (3. August 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> *yep, das Warten hat sich gelohnt. Das Teil fährt sich rauf wie ein Hardtail, wenn man will (Propedal rein, Gabel absenken), auch gewichtsmäßig. Und runter ist's erste Sahne*, die Gabel könnte vieleicht noch ein bischen besser ansprechen, vieleicht kommt das noch. Sonst gibt es nix zu meckern. Den Durchschlag bei der Landung übers Gap hat's auch unbeschadet überstanden.
> 
> 
> 
> *... ich denke, ich werde mein Tempo wieder drosseln. Das wird sonst zu gefährlich.* Über das Gap bin ich übrigens ohne Absicht gesprungen, ich bin einfach immer hinter hoerman her - und dann war da plötzlich der Kicker





matzinski schrieb:


> So'n Fully braucht man erst, wenn man über 40 ist, so wie ich. Bis dahin reicht ein Hardtail mit 80 mm.



also nach dem motto: je oller, je doller ?


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. August 2009)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> So, wollte mich hier auch mal wieder zurückmelden.
> 
> Bei einer Spring-Übungstour wäre ich auch dabei, war ja im Kanada Urlaub einen Tag in Whistler (der Hammer) - natürlich im deisterfreun.de Trikot - *und habe gemerkt, dass das Spaß machen kann...*  Wie siehts denn dieses Wochenende aus`?
> 
> ...




höre ich da den wunsch nach einem neuen bike mit mehr federweg raus 

scheinst ja in b.c. auf den geschmack gekommen zu sein


----------



## Quen (3. August 2009)

@ Alex:

... da ich gerade kurz vorm durchdrehen bin: morgen Anti-Aggressions-Runde (  ) mit dem HT?

Gleiche Stelle, gleiche Welle...?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## taifun (3. August 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> @ Alex:
> 
> ... da ich gerade kurz vorm durchdrehen bin: morgen Anti-Aggressions-Runde (  ) mit dem HT?
> 
> ...



jo....geht klar.

@homer:Bin dabei....wann?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (3. August 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> höre ich da den wunsch nach einem neuen bike mit mehr federweg raus
> 
> scheinst ja in b.c. auf den geschmack gekommen zu sein



Ja, 160 oder sogar 200 (haben ab und zu getauscht) geben schon ganz gut Sicherheit, wobei ich den Unterschied zwischen den beiden nicht so gravierend fand - hat sich hauptsächlich bei den Bremsrillen bemerkbar gemacht. Die großen Drops habe ich aber auch lieber ausgelassen.  Kleine Drops, Doubles und breitere North Shore Sachen gingen am Ende des Tages aber schon richtig gut, zumal ja alle Absprünge / Landungen durch so kleine Fähnchen markiert sind, so dass man ein ganz gutes und sicheres Gefühl bei der Sache kriegt. Genial sind auch echt die "Klassiker"-Trails, die man ja zum Teil aus den Videos kennt wie "Crank it Up" oder "A-Line" etc.

Was da aber am beeindruckensten war, war die Zahl an unglaublich guten Bikern - wie die gefahren und gesprungen sind, war echt unfassbar...


----------



## exto (3. August 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Klasse, wie wäre es am WE nach dem Stammtisch 15/16. August, ich wäre dabei, zwei Tage mit Camping



Vor dem 3. September-WE hab ich wahrscheinlich keine Zeit mehr für so ne Aktion 

Außerdem ist am letzten August-Wochenende (nur noch mal als Erinnerung) ja das Downhillwochenende in Merxhausen. Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, stehen bisher 9 Deisterfreun.de auf der Startliste. Kriegen wir noch Zweistellig hin?

Sind übrigens auch zwei Tage mit feucht-fröhlichem Campen. Hast du nicht Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (3. August 2009)

Was ist denn nun im Wald los,
ein Bekannter mit seinen Kumpels werden gerade im Barbie Grab vom Förster und der Polizei festgehalten, sollen nach §sowiso zahlen.
Der Förster hat sie festgehalten und die Polizei dazugeholt.

Näheres später, die sind noch in der Vernehmung vorort.

Tintin,

fährt jemand morgen??


----------



## taxifolia (3. August 2009)

...spätestens jetzt wird es spannend !


taxi


----------



## toschi (3. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Vor dem 3. September-WE hab ich wahrscheinlich keine Zeit mehr ... Hast du nicht Lust?


Merxhausen geht nicht, bin ab 28.08. im Urlaub, wohlverdient mal wieder zwei Wochen Alpenrocken 
Deswegen würd ich gern vorher noch mal nach Winterberg, schön mit Grillen und Bikepalaver, der Sommer geht doch jetzt erst los .


----------



## 1Tintin (3. August 2009)

Es war ein Förster Namens "Hiller" o.ä.
Die Personalien wurden aufgenommen, das sie gegen §25 verstossen haben.
Die Biker werden dann Post bekommen.



Tintin


----------



## FlatterAugust (3. August 2009)

- - -
§ 25
Fahren

(1) Das Fahren mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft und mit Krankenfahrstühlen mit Motorkraft ist auf tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen gestattet. Tatsächlich öffentliche Wege sind private Straßen und Wege, *die mit Zustimmung oder Duldung der Grundeigentümerin**, des Grundeigentümers oder der sonstigen berechtigten Person *tatsächlich für den öffentlichen Verkehr genutzt werden; dazu gehören Wanderwege, Radwege, Fahrwege (Absatz 2 Satz 2), Reitwege und Freizeitwege (§37).

(2) Außerhalb von Fahrwegen ist das Fahren mit Kraftfahrzeugen sowie mit von Zugtieren gezogenen Fuhrwerken oder Schlitten nicht gestattet. Fahrwege sind befestigte oder naturfeste Wirtschaftswege, die von zweispurigen nicht geländegängigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjährig befahren werden können. Das Fahren mit den in Satz 1 genannten Fahrzeugen auf Fahrwegen wird durch dieses Gesetz nicht geregelt.  - - -


Wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen.


----------



## matzinski (3. August 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> also nach dem motto: je oller, je doller ?


das war eigentlich so gemeint, daß man die Rüttelei mit dem Hardtail mit den Jahren nicht mehr so ab kann. 




hoerman2201 schrieb:


> okay, okay
> dann halt :
> 2 x prellung der daumen-bzw. handballen ( je 0,5 icp´s )
> 1 x prellung knie ( 0,5 icp´s )
> ...



Die nötige Reife und Besonnenheit für die "richtige" Bedienung eines vollgefederten Bikes ist natürlich auch wichtig.


----------



## exto (3. August 2009)

.


----------



## MichiP (3. August 2009)

Moin,

also ich möchte auf jeden Fall mit Flatpedalen springen"Hüpfen" lernen. Falls Ihr einen Termin habt einfach mal bekannt geben. Zu Anfang vielleicht auch erst einmal Abends in der Woche? Bikepark finde ich Interessant  bin aber von 20-27.08 unterwegs.
Mein Vorschlag: Ein leidensfähiger Mitstreiter der den wirklichen Anfängern die Basics bei bringt.

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn sich einer Opfert mir/uns das zu vermitteln.


gruß

Michele


----------



## lakekeman (3. August 2009)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Der Förster hat sie festgehalten...



Ohh wie warte ich auf den Tag wo das jemand bei mir versucht... das wird lustig 

Davon mal ab ist das natürlich eine total hirnfreie Aktion jetzt wo der Deister ja so MTB-freundlich werden soll... wer auf die Idee gekommen ist


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. August 2009)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Es war ein Förster Namens "Hiller" o.ä.
> Die Personalien wurden aufgenommen, da sie gegen §25 verstossen haben.
> Die Biker werden dann Post bekommen.
> Tintin



Wird das jetzt der Präzendezfall?
Den Weg gibt es ja schon seit immer. Duldung sollte hier also das Stichwort sein.
Für wichtig halte ich hier auch das Gespräch mit den Jagdpächtern von letzter Woche. Die wußten auch von dem Weg und finden es nicht so schlimm ( wenn ich mich recht erinnere).

Ich habe die leise Hoffnung, dass Herr Hiller seinen Kollegen damit keinen guten Dienst erwiesen hat.


PS:
Darf der Forstmitarbeiter mit überhaupt festhalten, bis die Polizei kommt?
Ist das nicht schon Freiheitsberaubung?
Immerhin liegt keine Straftat vor sondern maximal der "ahnungslose" Verdacht einer Ordnungswidrigkeit vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcx (3. August 2009)

Jetzt dreht er völlig durch oder was oO


----------



## Rambuu (3. August 2009)

> Was ist denn nun im Wald los,
> ein Bekannter mit seinen Kumpels werden gerade im Barbie Grab vom Förster und der Polizei festgehalten, sollen nach §sowiso zahlen.
> Der Förster hat sie festgehalten und die Polizei dazugeholt.



Ich war auch dabei...
Die Polizei und der Förster wollen nun "härter" durchgreifen hieß es.
Bin ja mal gespannt wie das weiter geht!


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. August 2009)

Rambuu schrieb:


> Ich war auch dabei...
> Die Polizei und der Förster wollen nun "härter" durchgreifen hieß es.
> Bin ja mal gespannt wie das weiter geht!




erzähl doch mal bitte die ganze geschichte.



p.s. 

obwohl ich würde mich ja freuen, wenn die dort mal am sonntag stehen würden. 
der polizei  würden die blätter des schreibblocks ausgehen, und taxi hat auf einen schlag mindestens 150 - 200 neue mandanten  .


----------



## mOrick (3. August 2009)

Buh Buh 
böser förster   aus!!!


----------



## Rambuu (3. August 2009)

Also unsere Gruppe bestand aus ca. 6 Leuten, auch jüngere dabei.
Als wir nun den Trail gefahren sind stand auf einmal der Förster mit ausgestreckten Armen mitten auf dem Trail.
Hat uns dann seinen Zettel (mit den paragraphen) unter die Nase gehalten und rief die Polizei.

Als wir weiter wollten hielt er den Kleinsten fest und drohte uns mit seinem *Bäume-makierungs-spay* anzusprühen.
War uns zu dumm, wollten wir mit der Polizei klären.

Die war mit dem Förster aber auf du und du... 
Und so wurden unsere Personalien aufgenommen und mit Anzeige gedroht
;-)


----------



## lakekeman (3. August 2009)

Uiuiui sowas finde ich ja mal richtig erbärmlich, traut sich nur an die Kleinen ran, wird dann auchnoch handgreiflich und droht.

Bei etwas älteren Kollegen hat er dann warscheinlich schon die Hose voll und grüsst ganz freundlich....  Oder warum wird so eine Aktion auf nem Montag Morgen durchgezogen und nicht schön am Sonntag Nachmittag wo man viel mehr Leute belangen könnte...


----------



## The_Big_Lion (3. August 2009)

ich war auch einer von der truppe...
so eine ******* ey....
das kann alles nicht sein

was kann man denn dagegen haben.....
er so : ihr fahrt auf illegalen wegen abseits des wanderweges   :-/   tzzz

und schwup die wup   policee     OMG


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. August 2009)

lakekeman schrieb:


> warum wird so eine Aktion auf nem Montag Morgen durchgezogen und nicht schön am Sonntag Nachmittag wo man viel mehr Leute belangen könnte...



weil dann der einzige, der orange markiert durch den wald läuft, der förster wär


----------



## mOrick (3. August 2009)

1. mal darf der förster euch garnicht drohen mit von wegen wenn ihr abhaut sprüh ich euch an. das wäre wie wenn du weitergehst zerklopp ich deine fresse.

2. warum hat der förster mal ebend ne sprühflasche in der hand? komisch...^^ neijaaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (3. August 2009)

mOrick schrieb:


> 2. warum hat der förster mal ebend ne sprühflasche in der hand? komisch...^^ neijaaaa



wahrscheinlich habt ihr ihn dabei erwischt, 
wie er freeride und/oder downhill-markierungen im wald gesprüht hat 

...

das wird ja nen lustiger abend. 
bin nur mal kurz weg, und hol mir popcorn


----------



## Quen (3. August 2009)

Ach, irgendwie freue ich mich schon auf die morgige Feierabendrunde. 

Mal schauen ob die Tage diesbzgl. etwas in der Lokalpresse erscheinen wird...


----------



## The_Big_Lion (3. August 2009)

ja ehrlich mal ey  :-D
wenn er schon uns ansprühen wollte  warum nciht ein schönes   FR   oder DH   auf die bäume....

mal sehn wann das schrieben kommt und was drin steht....


----------



## blumully (3. August 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Also springen mit Klickpedalen zu lernen halte ich für völlig verkehrt für den Anfang. Klar kanns die Sache einfacher machen, aber ne vernünftige Technik lernste so erstmal nicht meiner Meinung nach. Das Problem mit auf den Pedalen bleiben ist ein Bekanntes, kann man aber schnell mit ein bisserl Übung beheben, hat u.a. auch was mit der Körperhaltung beim Springen zu tun. Wir haben inzwischen viele die schon sehr gut springen und sich auch an die größeren Sachen trauen, ich persönlich bleibe erstmal noch bei den Kleineren , die aber schon schnell und flüssig funktionieren. Ne kleine Übungsrunde bei den Geübteren lässt sich sicherlich bald mal einrichten .
> 
> Grüße Jenna



Da gebe ich Dir völlig recht. Springen mit Klickies zu üben halte ich für etwas waghalsig. Davon ab hilft es schon sehr als allererstes einen Bunnyhop zu können. Und ein Bunnyhop mit Klicks ist kein richtiger Bunnyhop.
Daher gebe ich mal den Tip:

1 - Bunnyhop üben ohne Hügel
2 - Bunnyhop mit Hügel

Ich habe leider keine Plattformpedalen mehr. Wenn mir jemand welche leiht, könnten wir mal eine Bunnyhop-Übungsstunde einleuten.
Mit guter Laune und guten Schienbeinschonern könnte das Spaß machen.


----------



## blumully (3. August 2009)

Habt Ihr eigentlich alle frei oder Urlaub oder seid arbeitslos oder warum habt Ihr alle Zeit Mittags so viel zum schreiben?
Ich komme überhaupt nicht mal mit dem Lesen hinterher? Das artet schon in Arbeit aus.


----------



## Jennfa (3. August 2009)

Hatte schon gehofft dich als Lehrmeister beschlagnahmen zu können !

Naja zu der Geschichte mit dem Förster wurde hier ja schon alles geschrieben, bin mal gespannt was noch passiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blumully (3. August 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Hatte schon gehofft dich als Lehrmeister beschlagnahmen zu können !



Von mir aus gerne. Pedalen werden sich schon auftreiben lassen und bei meinen alten Vans muß ich nur noch die Sohle wieder ankleben.


----------



## MichiP (3. August 2009)

mit ein wenig glück schaff ich ca 4 cm hoch und 8 cm weit"yehaaaa"
wenn ich pech hab 20 cm hoch und nix weit wo bei das Rad auf dem Boden bleibt und ich wie ein nasser Sack drauf knall oder schlimmeres.


Was die Sache mit der Polizei angeht, ist das jetzt Auslegungssache? wo her soll ich wissen ob irgendjemand es duldet oder nicht? persönlich sag ich ja wenn kein Schild es mir verbietet isses erlaubt? Wird immer verrückter.......

gruß

Michele


----------



## Timo_TW (3. August 2009)

*Ich war auch einer von den sieben leuten die erwischt wurden !

Ich war der erste der im Trail runter gefahren ist dann kam da auf einmal der Förster von dem gehweg in den Trail gesprungen und hat sich vor mich gestellt ! Ich konnte gerade noch so bremsen !
( Hätte ich das blos nicht gemacht  ) dann hätten wir ein Problem weniger  !

naja egal bin ja nur mal gespannt was noch so auf uns zu kommt ! 

Eiglich kann er mir ja nix anhaben ich bin ja erst 13 Jahre ODER ? 

egal Biken im Deister bleibt trotzdem geil !
*


----------



## Ladys-MTB (3. August 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Übertreibt das nicht mit dem rumhüpfen sonst Rippchen,ne Phil
> 
> @Thea
> schau mal hier...
> ...



 ...in son Teil könnte ich mich glatt auf der Stelle verlieben!!!
"Leider" habe ich mir vor gut 2 Monaten ein neues Auto gekauft/bestellt, da wird auf der Liste fürn Weihnachtsmann erstmal stehen, dass ich Winterräder brauche oder wenn es erst im November kommt, dann muss ich mit dem Dealer noch mal über die Auslieferungsbereifung sprechen

Was ich noch gar nicht erzählt habe... da ich am Sonntag ein 3Zohnen Tagesticked hatte, habe ich, mit meiner sozialen Ader, wie immer, an jemanden am Bahnhof verschenkt der grad eines kaufen wollte. In meiner Euphorie habe ich den Rucksack nicht richtig zu gemacht und auf dem Heimweg noch mein Geld und mein kleines Rad-Tool verloren . Toll, wie ich das wieder gemacht habe !


----------



## taxifolia (3. August 2009)

...warum passieren immer den anderen die aufregenden Dinge ( ich meine nicht Geld verlieren )?

Ich halte die "Operation Hui- Buh" für einen Testballon, mal will mal ausprobieren, ob ein Owi- Bescheid Bestand haben wird.

Die haben nur Agst, dass wir deren Hanf- Plantagen im Wald entdecken, ansonsten kann ich mir " ich sprüh´euch mit Farbe an" nicht erklären"

taxi


----------



## 1Tintin (3. August 2009)

Fährt morgen Vormittag / Mittag / oder am Nachmittag jemand ?? 
Feierabendrunde geht bei mir schlecht.

_Zu der Förstergeschichte berichten nun ja die Teilnehmer selbst. _

Der Tintin


----------



## taifun (3. August 2009)

blumully schrieb:


> Habt Ihr eigentlich alle frei oder Urlaub oder seid arbeitslos oder warum habt Ihr alle Zeit Mittags so viel zum schreiben?
> Ich komme überhaupt nicht mal mit dem Lesen hinterher? Das artet schon in Arbeit aus.


Das frag ich mich auch gerade...!

@taxi: Muß ich morgen im Wald mir rechtlichen Beistand mitnehmen oder reicht § 25 auswendig zu kennen und zu deuten
(hatte auch noch Inkasso-Bike Treiber anzubieten)

@quen:roudy schließt sich noch an


----------



## exto (3. August 2009)

Hmmm...

spätestens an dem Punkt, wenn der Mensch jemanden mit Körpereinsatz fest hält und mit der Androhung von Nachteilen (nen Orange(n)haut würde ich für nen eklatanten Nachteil halten) ein bestimmtes Verhalten erzwingt, würde ich mir mal die Zeit nehmen und Begriffe wie "verhältnismäßigkeit der Mittel", "unmittelbarer Zwang" oder auch "Nötigung" googeln...

Wenn das zur Zufriedenheit ausgefallen ist und man hat immer noch Lust zum googeln, fallen mir noch Begriffe wie "Notwehr" und "Nothilfe" ein...


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. August 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Das frag ich mich auch gerade...!
> 
> @taxi: Muß ich morgen im Wald mir rechtlichen Beistand mitnehmen oder reicht § 25 auswendig zu kennen und zu deuten
> (hatte auch noch Inkasso-Bike Treiber anzubieten)
> ...




wann wollt ihr denn los, bzw. wo könnten wir uns treffen ?


----------



## LocoFanatic (3. August 2009)

ah, es wird interessant im Deister...
@ die erwischten Jungs: erstmal Kopf hoch, ihr seid jung und wenn es zu mehr als einer Verwarnung kommt und ihr rechtlichen Beistand braucht, wird das sicherlich zu regeln sein.
Kommt erstmal runter, ich denke, das war jetzt erstmal ein Denkzettel. Gegessen wird die Sache bei einer anderen Temperatur.
Fraglich ist die GEschichte nur, weil 1. sehr junge Fahrer aufgegriffen wurden und 2. man mit so einer Aktion nur das Ausweichen auf andere Trails forciert.
Ich bin ab dem 9.8. wieder vermehrt in Springe, ich freue mich auf Trails... und ich gebe auch gerne das bisschen meiner Fahrtechnik weiter. Und Flat-Pedale habe ich auch noch rumliegen.
Grüße und bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (3. August 2009)

§25 könnte durch den zeitweise aufgehoben werden.
Oder Irre ich mich..Schappi,Taxi..!!

§ 31
Verbote und Sperren
(1) 1Waldbesitzende und sonstige Grundbesitzende dürfen die Ausübung der Betretensrechte nach den
§§ 23 bis 28 schriftlich, durch Zeichen oder in dringenden Fällen mündlich verbieten sowie durch Zäune,
Sperren oder sonstige Hindernisse verhindern oder wesentlich erschweren, soweit dies erforderlich ist
1. zur Abwehr von Gefahren für Leib und Leben,
2. zur Brandverhütung,
3. zum Schutz der Waldbesitzenden, sonstiger Grundbesitzender oder anderer Personen vor Schäden oder
unzumutbaren Belästigungen, insbesondere bei übermäßig häufiger Benutzung,
4. zur Vermeidung von erheblichen verbotswidrigen Abfallablagerungen an Badeteichen und Grillplätzen,
5. zur ordnungsgemäßen land- oder forstwirtschaftlichen Nutzung der Grundstücke,
6. zum Schutz der besonders geschützten Arten von wild lebenden Tieren und wild wachsenden Pflanzen
sowie von Wild, das während des ganzen Jahres mit der Jagd zu verschonen ist,
7. wegen ständiger erheblicher Beunruhigung des Wildes durch Besucherinnen und Besucher sowie
8. zur Bejagung des Schalenwildes
a) durch Treib-, Drück-, oder Stöberjagden oder
b) durch andere Formen der Bejagung, wenn jagdrechtliche Abschusspflichten ohne die Sperrung nicht
mehr zu erfüllen sind.
2Zäune, Sperren oder sonstige Hindernisse dürfen auch errichtet werden, soweit dies erforderlich ist, um Schäden
durch Wild auf Straßen und Nachbargrundstücken zu verhüten; diese Sperranlagen sind so zu gestalten, dass die
Ausübung der Betretensrechte soweit möglich gewährleistet bleibt, zumindest durch begehbare oder
überschreitbare Vorrichtungen auf den vorhandenen Wegen.


----------



## taifun (3. August 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wann wollt ihr denn los, bzw. wo könnten wir uns treffen ?



17:00 Uhr Bredenbeck Parkplatz-17:30 Uhr Waldkater...


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. August 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> 17:00 Uhr Bredenbeck Parkplatz-17:30 Uhr Waldkater...



wie wärs mit t-pfahl ?
ist nicht so weit weg


----------



## Deisterbuddler (3. August 2009)

vielleicht könnte sich ja mal HorstvomForst oder ein anderer "grüner" Mitleser zu den heutigen Vorfällen äussern...
bevor noch Leute auf die Idee kommen, selber Farbe für die Förster einzupacken


----------



## taifun (3. August 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wie wärs mit t-pfahl ?
> ist nicht so weit weg


quen kommt von Gehrden und so haben Waldkater schon festgemacht.
Ist doch für dich nur kleiner Hügel


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (3. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Hehe, wirklich geiles Wochenende. Nur die sch*** Contis werden jetzt mal wirklich entsorgt. Ab sofort MM 3c hinten, GG vorn...



HEY Hoerman

Markier dir das hier mal und am besten alle anderen auch, die mich immer mit meiner grandiosen Pannen-Tour mit meinen MK aufziehen (wollen).
Ich habe die wenigstens gleich entsorgt


----------



## taifun (3. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Außerdem ist am letzten August-Wochenende (nur noch mal als Erinnerung) ja das Downhillwochenende in Merxhausen. Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, stehen bisher 9 Deisterfreun.de auf der Startliste. Kriegen wir noch Zweistellig hin?



Ist geschafft....angemeldet bin Nr.10


----------



## NoFear94 (3. August 2009)

So meine Deister Freunde !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also ich war auch so einer von den erwischten  ...
und möchte mich als erstes im namen von uns allen (erwischten 7) für die unterstützung bedanken !!!

Soooo jetzt zu dem vorfall 
Ich kann diese FÖRSTER einfach nicht verstehen wie können die uns JUNGS einfach so anhalten und uns mit der Polizei auch noch an*******n !!! Echte LOOOOOOOOser (Können nur auf die kleineren)  Konnten ja nicht abhauen da mein kleiner Bruder (gerade erst 8 Jahre) ja auch mit dabei war. Dazu kam dann ja noch die drohung mit der spraydose ((((((((!!!!
Ich meine haben diese dummen förster nichts besseres zu tun ????????? 
als zwei Streifenwagen zu holen ( es gibt ja nicht genug kriminalität in deutschland ).
Andere jugendliche hängen in bushaltestellen ab und ziehen sich die drogen rein und uns wird der SPORT schon verboten !!!!!! Mein Gott wie weit muss es denn noch kommen !!!!!!

Naja dann wünsche ich euch noch viel beim spaß beim biken im DEISTER (macht ja auch sonst höllisch spaß)!!!!!! mal sehen was kommt ???


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (3. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Ich bin ja immer noch für nen Deisterfreun.de-Winterberg-Ausflug!!!
> 
> Da kann's - wer will - krachen lassen, wer Bedarf hat (und das gilt bei DEN Möglichkeiten wohl für alle), kann wunderbar das Springen in allen Lebenslagen üben.
> 
> ...



Dat wär ne super Sache! Mitte - Ende September hört sich gut an!
Dann bin ich ausm Urlaub zurück und währe dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (3. August 2009)

NoFear94 schrieb:


> So meine Deister Freunde !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Also ich war auch so einer von den erwischten  ...
> und möchte mich als erstes im namen von uns allen (erwischten 7) für die unterstützung bedanken !!!
> ...



Mann Mann Mann - grüner Mann......lasst euch von den nicht einschüchtern!
Habt ihr cool gemacht!!!!!!! Schöner Zusammenhalt! Keiner ist alleine abgehauen! 
Und lasst euch bloß das Biken nicht versauen!
Kleiner Tipp : solange ihr noch nicht 14 Jahre alt seit können die eure Daten so oft aufschreiben wie sie wollen. Da kann kein Ticket kommen!


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. August 2009)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> HEY Hoerman
> 
> Markier dir das hier mal und am besten alle anderen auch, die mich immer mit meiner grandiosen Pannen-Tour mit meinen MK aufziehen (wollen).
> Ich habe die wenigstens gleich entsorgt



nee, nee , nee ... so einfach kommst du aus der nummer nicht wieder raus. 

deine waren ja  SUPERSONIC


----------



## Darkwing Duck (3. August 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> 17:00 Uhr Bredenbeck Parkplatz-17:30 Uhr Waldkater...


Ihr dreht ne schnelle hardtailrunde, oder?
Ist jemand morgen auch Enduro-Trail-mäßig unterwegs?


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (3. August 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nee, nee , nee ... so einfach kommst du aus der nummer nicht wieder raus.
> 
> deine waren ja  SUPERSONIC



erst allen Havana austrinken, dann schnell wegfahren und mich jetzt nicht mal aus der Nummer rauslassen.........


----------



## taifun (3. August 2009)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Ihr dreht ne schnelle hardtailrunde, oder?
> Ist jemand morgen auch Enduro-Trail-mäßig unterwegs?



jo


----------



## chris2305 (3. August 2009)

Der letzte Teil vom Reg.T war heute schön mit  20 bis 30 Bäumen zugelegt......

Jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (3. August 2009)

Wenn ihr "Erwischten" einverstanden seid, schreibt mir doch mal ne PN mit einer Schilderung der Ereignisse. Am besten mehrere aus ihrer persönlichen Sicht. 

Dann könnte ich einen Artikel daraus machen.

Ich brauche die Schilderung, Vornamen und verkürzten Nachnamen und den Ort aus dem ihr kommt.

N bisschen Stimmung kann ja nicht schaden


----------



## toschi (3. August 2009)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> ..den Rucksack nicht richtig zu gemacht und auf dem Heimweg noch mein Geld und mein kleines Rad-Tool verloren...!


Och Mensch, da musst Du doch aufpassen, tut mir leid, ich hoffe es war nicht allzuviel.
Ich hab jetzt nicht so auf Dein Bike geachtet, Hardtail is klar aber hast Du Disc- oder V-Brakes drauf?
Zum Winter ist es ja auch nicht unbedingt nötig ein neues Bike zu kaufen, und im Frühjahr gibts bestimmt auch noch schöne Angebote. Hardtail schult ausserdem die Fahrtechnik 


Zum Anhalter,
die Paragraphen kann man aber auch drehen und wenden wie es einem gerade passt, wie exto schon sagt muss aber auch alles im Verhältnis stehen, einfach so weil er das nicht will geht mal gar nicht. Begründung hat er schon vorzuweisen und da bezweifel ich das eine Aktzeptable vorlag, wir werden´s sehen


----------



## taifun (3. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Wenn ihr "Erwischten" einverstanden seid, schreibt mir doch mal ne PN mit einer Schilderung der Ereignisse. Am besten mehrere aus ihrer persönlichen Sicht.
> 
> Dann könnte ich einen Artikel daraus machen.
> 
> ...



Da freue ich mich jetzt schon drauf..


----------



## Evel Knievel (4. August 2009)

Oh Mann, wie feige ist das denn! Einen 8-Jährigen festhalten!

Ich bin dafür jetzt langsam mal RTL einzuschalten. Kann man doch ne schöne Soap drausmachen. Hiller als Drillseargeant in nem Camp für fehlgeleitete Jugendliche.
Weg von der bösen Bikerei zurück zum Alkohol. Als Supernanny gibt er bestimmt auch ne schöne Figur ab!

Was ich aber am meisten bedauere is eigentlich das unser netter Herr Förster nich die Waldtraut Down geheiratet hat. Dann wäre er nämlich unser Oberförster Down-Hiller und der Name wäre bestimmt Programm!

Naja, alles kann man auch nicht haben.

Jedenfalls freu ich mich demnächst schon auf ne Begegnung aufm Trail. 
Mal schauen ob er auch Leute markieren will, die über 1,80 sind!

An die Jungs! Nix bezahlen und fragt eure Eltern ob die den Grünrock nich anzeigen wollen wegen Nötigung oder versuchter Körperverletzung! Wenn ich euer Vater wär, hätt ich schon Remmidemmi gemacht!


----------



## MichiP (4. August 2009)

Moin,

was wäre denn wenn es wirklich verboten wäre? Eine Straftat oder eine Ordnungswidrigkeit ? Darf man festgehalten/festgesetzt werden? Mir geht es eigentlich da rum welche Anzeige ich sofort erstatten kann. Nötigung? Bei Spraydosen mit Drohung einer Straftat. Der zu ermittelnde Beamte hat mir was zu geben? Dienstnummer, Namen? Wenn das Schule macht wird bald jeder Hinz und Kunz sich berufen fühlen die Polizei zu holen.


gruß

Michele


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. August 2009)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Ihr dreht ne schnelle hardtailrunde, oder?
> Ist jemand morgen auch Enduro-Trail-mäßig unterwegs?



Ich, komm am besten um 18:00 zum BBW Barsinghausen. Mein Hund kommt auch mit


----------



## 1Tintin (4. August 2009)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Ist jemand morgen auch Enduro-Trail-mäßig unterwegs?



Wann willst du denn fahren?

Hab dir ne PN / Mail mit TEL NR geschickt.


----------



## taxifolia (4. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> 
> spÃ¤testens an dem Punkt, wenn der Mensch jemanden mit KÃ¶rpereinsatz fest hÃ¤lt und mit der Androhung von Nachteilen (nen Orange(n)haut wÃ¼rde ich fÃ¼r nen eklatanten Nachteil halten) ein bestimmtes Verhalten erzwingt, wÃ¼rde ich mir mal die Zeit nehmen und Begriffe wie "verhÃ¤ltnismÃ¤Ãigkeit der Mittel", "unmittelbarer Zwang" oder auch "NÃ¶tigung" googeln...
> 
> Wenn das zur Zufriedenheit ausgefallen ist und man hat immer noch Lust zum googeln, fallen mir noch Begriffe wie "Notwehr" und "Nothilfe" ein...



Ich will mal darauf verzichten, die Rechtsquellen zu nennen, aber es ist m.E. so:

Der "Gute" ist im Wald auch fÃ¼r die Ordnung zustÃ¤ndig und darf festhalten, um persÃ¶nliche Daten festzustellen zu lassen und (wohl ) auch verhÃ¤ltnismÃ¤Ãigen unmittelbaren Zwang anwenden.
Durchsuchen darf er nicht, deswegen hat er auch die Polizei gerufen.

Da die Handlung anhalten, festhalten rechtmÃ¤Ãig war, wÃ¤re das Wehren mit Gewalt hiergegen keine Notwehr, da kein _rechtswidrige_r Angriff auf die Freiheit.
Losreissen und Abhauen wÃ¤re aber o.k..

Die FarbsprÃ¼haktion ist natÃ¼rlich BlÃ¶dsinn, weil Sie nicht der Feststellung persÃ¶nlicher Daten dient, ich hÃ¤tte mich schÃ¶n einsprÃ¼hen lassen und dann schicke neue Klamotten gekauft- auf seine Rechnung. 
Hiergegen hÃ¤tte man sich aber auch anderweitig zur Wehr setzen dÃ¼rfen.

M.E. ist das Androhen des BesprÃ¼hens  NÃ¶tigung, weil die Zweck- Mittel Relation aber nicht gegeben war, AnsprÃ¼hen bringt keine persÃ¶nlichen Daten.  


Unter 14 Jahre ( wie lucky schon sagte und manchmal sicher selbst bedauert ) kann man sich alles erlauben.

Die Taten werden als Ordnungswidrigkeit verfolgt, ob das so ist, wird man erst klÃ¤ren mÃ¼ssen- ich sage nein, eine umfangreiche BegrÃ¼ndung erspare ich mir hier mal. 
GeschÃ¤tzter Rahmen dessen, was verlangt werden wird 15 bis 20 â¬ ( Katalog gibt es dafÃ¼r nicht).

FÃ¼r mich haben die 7 mehr mit ihrem ruhigen Verhalten mehr  Grandezza gezeigt als der, von dem man es eigentlich erwartet hÃ¤tte. 

taxi


----------



## exto (4. August 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Für mich haben die 7 mehr mit ihrem ruhigen Verhalten mehr  Grandezza gezeigt als der, von dem man es eigentlich erwartet hätte.
> 
> taxi



W O R D


----------



## Surtre (4. August 2009)

Gut, dass wir gestern morgen ein paar Hundertmeter weiter östlich unterwegs waren, sonst müssten wir uns jetzt buntbesprüht vor Kettensägen fürchten. 

Wie wäre es eigentlich mal mit einer flächendeckenden, medienwirksam ausgeschlachteten Müllsammelaktion? 
So wie z.B. hier:



Wir wären dabei! (Müllsäcke bitte mit deisterfreun.de-Logo )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (4. August 2009)

Tja, ganz nach dem Motto "wer f*cken will, muss freundlich sein", sehe ich momentan keine Veranlassung zu besonderen Goodwill-Aktionen unsererseits.

Ist aber nur meine Meinung. Ich würde mich trotzdem beteiligen...


----------



## Darkwing Duck (4. August 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich, komm am besten um 18:00 zum BBW Barsinghausen. Mein Hund kommt auch mit



Sorry, fahren jetzt schon heut Mittag um 13:00


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


> ...nach dem Motto "wer f*cken will, muss freundlich sein"...



Ich habe zu dem Thema mal einen Aufkleber für einen befreundeten Singel-Landwirt gemacht. Mal sehen, ob ich den noch finde.


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. August 2009)

so langsam steigt die vorfreude auf pds 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6197415&postcount=155

am we noch das 24h rennen in duisburg überstehen, dann geht´s 
llloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooossssssssssss


----------



## Basche (4. August 2009)

Ich verstehe die Welt nicht mehr. Solange ich im Deister unterwegst bin und mit Förstern o.ä. gesprochen habe, hieß es immer: Fahren könnt ihr hier, setzt aber nen Helm auf und laßt keinen Müll liegen. Selbst als wir letzten Herbst dazu stießen, als die Argestorfer das Barbie Grab abgerissen sagte einer von ihnen zu uns: Fahren könnt ihr hier weiter, nur die übertriebene Bauerei muß aufhören. Und jetzt macht sich einer über so ne arme 8jährige Wurst her, die wahrscheinlich garnicht weiß, wie ihr geschied.Peinlich!
Allerdings muß ich auch sagen, dass bei der Betrachtung der Neubauten, einschließlich farblicher Verziehrungen im oberen Teil des B.Grabes sowas nun auch zu erwarten war. 
Schade! Ich hoffe dieser Runde Tisch bei der Region wird bald mal was und der Stress hört endlich mal wieder auf.


----------



## exto (4. August 2009)

Ich glaube, wir haben uns letztens unten am Grab gesehen (Cheetahanhäufung, von deinem Kumpel belästert ). Wir sind ja auch Herren im "gesetzten" Alter. Da setzt man in gewissen Kreisen ein gewisses Selbstbewusstsein und Eloquenz voraus und geht gern mal einer Diskussion aus dem Weg. Leichter ist es da schon, sich ne Gruppe Kinder und Jugendliche zu schnappen und sie für das versammelte Elend dieser Welt verantwortlich zu machen. Das hat Tradition, da kennen sich die Herren aus. Die "Jugend von Heute" war schon in der Steinzeit Scheis*e.
Über's Bauen könnte man ja reden, aber die Herrschaften wollen nicht reden, sie wollen einfach ihre fetten Pfründe sichern. Nachdem jetzt schon die Jagtpächter nicht mehr "in Treue fest" hinter ihnen stehen, sondern die Trails parallel zu den Forstautobahnen öffentlich unproblematisch finden, ist der Ruf nach der Staatsmacht nur ein weiteres Mittel der Eskalation. Bietet sich ja auch an: Man kennt sich, duzt  sich ist zusammen zur Schule gegangen und hat nach 50 Jahren dörflichem Klüngel vielleicht die eine oder andere gemeinsame Vereinsfeier hinter sich, oder die eine oder andere gemeinsame Leiche im Keller.

Deshalb hier noch mal ganz feierlich von mir altem Sack: Respekt: Gut gemacht, Jungs! Ihr habt euch offensichtlich so verhalten, wie man das von vernünftigen Menschen erwarten kann. Gleichzeitig habt ihr was wichtiges Gelernt: Auch (und gerade) unter Erwachsenen gibt es ne Menge Leute, die sich stur und dumm benehmen. Darum benutzt euern Kopp und macht euer Ding. Lasst die anderen Kackbratzen an der Busse sitzen und sich die Birne wegsaufen.

Wenn die Herren Landjunker gaaaanz vielleicht irgendwann mal merken, dass wir nicht mehr im Mittelalter leben und nicht die feudalen Herren die Gesetze machen, sondern das Volk mit seiner Wählerstimme, habt ihr immerhin was dazu beigetragen.

Schade, dass der Deister in Niedersachsen liegt, nicht in NRW. Da sind Ende des Monats Kommunalwahlen. Da könnte man jetzt mal so richtig Wind machen


----------



## Torben. (4. August 2009)

Basche schrieb:


> Fahren könnt ihr hier weiter, nur die übertriebene Bauerei muß aufhören.



Ich frag ich da nur: Wo sollen dann die fahren die nicht den berg hochklettern sondern flowig runter fliegen wollen durch anliger zischen, über kicker schanzen oder droppen wollen?
Es gibt zwar in deutschland einige bikeparks aber wer hat schon zeit und geld oder überhaupt die möglichkeit (die Jüngeren) jedes wochende in den bikepark zu Fahren.
Auserdem ist der Deister gut zum biken geiegnet und legale Trails wären kein problem nah bei den Hauptwegen. Geld Kostet es ja nicht denn bauen würden wir die strecken ja selbst wir brauchen nur eine erlaubnis Die Waldbesitzer hätten keine zusätzliche Arbeit im genteil zu jetzt wo sie dauernd auf streife sind.

Gruß Torben


----------



## Quen (4. August 2009)

Na das war doch 'ne gute Runde heute! 

@Alex: heute neuer Schrankenrekord mit 59 km/h  Allerdings mit Schützenhilfe eines Ford Transit... 

Wie wär's denn mit einer gaaanz lockeren + kleinen Runde morgen Nachmittag?

Gruß!


----------



## könni__ (4. August 2009)

war heute auch im Deister unterwegs. Keine Probleme sogar eine Gruppe älterer wandernder Herren war sehr freundlich, habe denen noch den Weg aus dem Deister erklärt  soweit so gut was mich nervt ist: ich habe erlich gesagt keine Lust erstmal die Wege erstmal Bergauf abzufahren und nach Nagelbrettern, Stöckchen, oder lustigen grünen Mänchen mit Spraydosen ausschau zuhalten. Haben diese Leute nichts anderes zutun als Streit zu provozieren? 
Klar, gleich am Tourstart hatte ich heute auch noch einen Jäger (in Velber) der mir estmal erklärt hat das ich hier im Wald auf dem Trail nichts zusuchen hatte da fällt es irgendwann schwer freundlich zubleiben. 
An die Jungs vom Barbiegrab Respekt ihr habt euch nicht provozieren lassen. 
Grüsse Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ladys-MTB (4. August 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nicht so auf Dein Bike geachtet, Hardtail is klar aber hast Du Disc- oder V-Brakes drauf?
> Zum Winter ist es ja auch nicht unbedingt nötig ein neues Bike zu kaufen, und im Frühjahr gibts bestimmt auch noch schöne Angebote. Hardtail schult ausserdem die Fahrtechnik


 hast du von meinen Bremsen gesprochen? Dann habe ich wohl Disc's. Schappie hat mit mir schon über die Reifenwahl gesprochen für den Herbst.
Er hat auch den Namen genannt, nur den weiss ich leider nicht mehr. Muß bzgl. des Technikvokabulars noch Nachhilfestunden nehmen! Aber das wird!! Also, personell muss ich mich erst orientieren welcher Nick hier aus Forum am Sonntag mit war und welches Gesicht dazugehört. <schämtsich> Leider habe ich weder bergauf noch bergab die Puste fünf Sätze am Stück zu erzählen, es sind ja alle sehr kommunikativ und hilfsbereit mit einer guten Portion Humor!! 
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## taifun (4. August 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Na das war doch 'ne gute Runde heute!
> 
> @Alex: heute neuer Schrankenrekord mit 59 km/h  Allerdings mit Schützenhilfe eines Ford Transit...
> 
> ...



jo..war  

Morgen klappt bei mir leider nicht...Besuch kommt

Du brennst doch wieder....festgehalten oder doch Kette rechts
Merke schon,Dein alter Biss kommt wieder freut mich.Dann wirds ja wieder.

@ladys: klick einfach von allen Nicks die Alben durch....findest bestimmt die richtigen..sind ja nicht viele

PS: Ich war dabei.


----------



## JOGA72 (4. August 2009)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> hast du von meinen Bremsen gesprochen? Dann habe ich wohl Disc's. Schappie hat mit mir schon über die Reifenwahl gesprochen für den Herbst.
> Er hat auch den Namen genannt, nur den weiss ich leider nicht mehr. Muß bzgl. des Technikvokabulars noch Nachhilfestunden nehmen! Aber das wird!! Also, personell muss ich mich erst orientieren welcher Nick hier aus Forum am Sonntag mit war und welches Gesicht dazugehört. <schämtsich> Leider habe ich weder bergauf noch bergab die Puste fünf Sätze am Stück zu erzählen, es sind ja alle sehr kommunikativ und hilfsbereit mit einer guten Portion Humor!!
> Bis bald im Wald



Halli Hallo,

wenn Du mal wieder Lust auf eine kleine MTB-Runde (auch ohne das BMC-Testbike) hast, komm doch mal bei uns vorbei. Wir treffen uns jeden Mittwoch um 19:30 vorm Laden.


----------



## Ladys-MTB (4. August 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> @ladys: klick einfach von allen Nicks die Alben durch....findest bestimmt die richtigen..sind ja nicht viele
> 
> PS: Ich war dabei.



Danke, aber das ist wie bei Wiki, da verlier ich mich....ausserdem haben viele Fotos auch von anderen drin. Bei dir schau ich gleich mal nach! 
Die "Insider" kommen so nach und nach. Mich ärgert grad nur, dass ich komplett die nächsten 3 (in Worten DREI) Wochenenden nicht im Deister fahren kann, weil die schon verplant sind!!!  Jetzt, wo das Wetter so mitspielt.


----------



## Ladys-MTB (4. August 2009)

JOGA72 schrieb:


> Halli Hallo,
> 
> wenn Du mal wieder Lust auf eine kleine MTB-Runde (auch ohne das BMC-Testbike) hast, komm doch mal bei uns vorbei. Wir treffen uns jeden Mittwoch um 19:30 vorm Laden.



 yezbinschplat, woher weisst du das?? Warst du am Sonntag auch da?? Manno, ichtapphiervölligimdunkeln!! Vor welchem Laden??  H I L F E !!


----------



## Basche (4. August 2009)

Ja das war ich und der Kumpel hat es nicht leicht, denn er muß schließlich mit seinem Nicolai durch den Wald fahren. Zu deinem Beitrag : Recht jast du! Vielleicht kann man ja mal ein Cheetah Tour zusammen machen!?!?





exto schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wir haben uns letztens unten am Grab gesehen (Cheetahanhäufung, von deinem Kumpel belästert ). Wir sind ja auch Herren im "gesetzten" Alter. Da setzt man in gewissen Kreisen ein gewisses Selbstbewusstsein und Eloquenz voraus und geht gern mal einer Diskussion aus dem Weg. Leichter ist es da schon, sich ne Gruppe Kinder und Jugendliche zu schnappen und sie für das versammelte Elend dieser Welt verantwortlich zu machen. Das hat Tradition, da kennen sich die Herren aus. Die "Jugend von Heute" war schon in der Steinzeit Scheis*e.
> Über's Bauen könnte man ja reden, aber die Herrschaften wollen nicht reden, sie wollen einfach ihre fetten Pfründe sichern. Nachdem jetzt schon die Jagtpächter nicht mehr "in Treue fest" hinter ihnen stehen, sondern die Trails parallel zu den Forstautobahnen öffentlich unproblematisch finden, ist der Ruf nach der Staatsmacht nur ein weiteres Mittel der Eskalation. Bietet sich ja auch an: Man kennt sich, duzt  sich ist zusammen zur Schule gegJangen und hat nach 50 Jahren dörflichem Klüngel vielleicht die eine oder andere gemeinsame Vereinsfeier hinter sich, oder die eine oder andere gemeinsame Leiche im Keller.
> 
> Deshalb hier noch mal ganz feierlich von mir altem Sack: Respekt: Gut gemacht, Jungs! Ihr habt euch offensichtlich so verhalten, wie man das von vernünftigen Menschen erwarten kann. Gleichzeitig habt ihr was wichtiges Gelernt: Auch (und gerade) unter Erwachsenen gibt es ne Menge Leute, die sich stur und dumm benehmen. Darum benutzt euern Kopp und macht euer Ding. Lasst die anderen Kackbratzen an der Busse sitzen und sich die Birne wegsaufen.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (4. August 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> jo..war
> 
> Morgen klappt bei mir leider nicht...Besuch kommt
> 
> ...


Na was wohl... ganz rechts. 

Okay, dann schauen wir mal wegen WE bzw. nächste Woche. Habe dann zwar Urlaub, aber MI fliege ich ja schon...


----------



## toschi (4. August 2009)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> hast du von meinen Bremsen gesprochen?...Also, personell muss ich mich erst orientieren welcher Nick hier aus Forum am Sonntag mit war und welches Gesicht dazugehört...


Ja ich habe von Deinen Bremsen gesprochen, sprich mit Scheiben- oder Felgenbremse? 

...wir sind kurz zusammen gefahren und hatten ein Missverständnis, ich fragte wo Du wohnst, Du sagtest Ricklingen und ich verstand Wittingen 
is ja nich so einfach mit den Trikots, ich hatte ein Deisterfreundejersey an


----------



## NoFear94 (5. August 2009)

Wahnsinn im Wald ??? 

Am 03.08.2009 sind meine beiden SÃ¶hne (Steve 15 J. und Peet 8 J.) mit einigen netten Freunden mit dem Fahrrad nach Wennigsen gefahren, um dort etwas im Wald spazieren zu fahren und einen schÃ¶nen Tag zu verbringen. 
Nun muss ich dazu sagen, dass unsere Kinder (so meine ich) sehr wohl erzogen sind und ein gesundes GerechtigkeitsgefÃ¼hl haben. 
Sie wÃ¼rden niemals bewusst fremdes Eigentum beschÃ¤digen oder missachten. 
Auch wÃ¼rden sie niemals MÃ¼ll im Wald liegen lassen. Kurzum Â 
fÃ¼r meine Kinder lege ich meine Hand fÃ¼r ins Feuer und habe absolutes Vertrauen. 

Ein kleiner Teil der Kinder, die neben dem geschotterten Weg gefahren sind, wurden von einem FÃ¶rster festgehalten (man kÃ¶nnte auch Freiheitsberaubung dazu sagen) und mein kleiner Sohn Peet (8 Jahre) hatte sich vor Angst 
(weil der FÃ¶rster im Falle einer Weiterfahrt den kleinen gedroht hatte zu besprÃ¼hen) in die Hose gemacht. 
Der FÃ¶rster (den ich vielleicht auch verstehen kann) hat den Kindern die Weiterfahrt auf den unbefestigten Wegen (neben dem geschotterten Waldweg verboten). 
Kann denn jeder kommen und Kinder festhalten ???  
Eine Uniform ist schnell mal ausgeliehen und sagt nichts, aber auch gar nichts Ã¼ber eine so genannte RESPEKTSPERSONEN aus !!!
Ich habe meinen Kindern immer gepredigt Â Âlasst euch nicht von fremden Leuten ansprechenÂ, denn es gibt genug wahnsinnige unter uns, die auch immer wieder Freigang bekommen und immer wieder Ã¼ber kleine Kinder herfallen. 
Diese kranken Menschen werden aber lieber in diesem Staat auf HÃ¤nden getragen und die kleinsten (unschuldigen) werden verunsichert und unterdrÃ¼ckt. 
Siehe folgendes:  

Was war passiert ?
Am 04.08.2009 rief mich ein (wohl vÃ¶llig pflichtbewusster) Polizeibeamter an, 
der wohl mit dabei war als die Kinder (wofÃ¼r eigentlich ???) zur Rechenschaft gezogen wurden. Er wollte mich informieren, was fÃ¼r einen schlimmen, respektlosen Sohn ich denn habe. 
Hatte Steve doch, (der Ã¼berhaupt nichts unrechtes gemacht hat und nur auf befestigten Wegen gefahren ist), nach den billigen Belehrungen von den Polizisten, sich vÃ¶llig respektlos (so die Aussage von dem Polizeibeamten), von dem Polizisten verabschiedet und ist auf dem Hinterrad den Berg hinab gefahren. ï 
BÃ¶ser, bÃ¶ser Steve Â und wie schlecht erzogen der ist, der Bengel !!!  ï
Eigentlich gehÃ¶rt doch so einer eingesperrt, oder ??? 
Â ja Â so was musste ich mir tatsÃ¤chlich durch die Blume von dem Polizisten sagen lassen. 
Einer der einige Kilometer auf dem Hinterrad den Berg hinab fÃ¤hrt, jeden Tag viel Sport macht, nicht raucht, kifft oder Alkohol trinkt, erfolgreich Motorradrennen fÃ¤hrt, Auswahlspieler vom DFB war und auf dem Gymnasium einen Schnitt von 2,0 hat Â 
NEIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      
So einer darf doch eigentlich gar nicht drauÃen frei rumlaufen.  ODER ???  ï 
Da unterstÃ¼tzen wir doch lieber diese ganzen anderen Kinder, die saufen, rauchen, kiffen, Leute beklauen und SachbeschÃ¤digungen an fremden Eigentum vornehmen und in der Schule nichts auf dem Schirm bekommen Â weil die ja, ach so toll erzogen wurden Â  Ja genau Â 
lass uns doch diese Jugendlichen weiter in dunklen, verrauchten Jugendheimen einsperren, damit erst gar keine mÃ¼ndigen BÃ¼rger 
(die sich so respektlos den superwichtigen Polizeibeamten gegenÃ¼ber verhalten) heranwachsen kÃ¶nnen. ï  
Ich jedenfalls bin megamÃ¤Ãig stolz auf meine beiden kritischen, selbstbewussten  Kinder !!! 
Auch behalte ich mir rechtlich Schritte gegenÃ¼ber diesen dubiosen FÃ¶rster vor, der mit den Polizisten per ÂduÂ ist und meinen kleinen Sohn (8 J.) ansprÃ¼hen wollte. 
Auch der Polizist hat sich meiner Meinung nach Unrecht verhalten, da er meinem groÃen Sohn (15 J.) das Telefonieren mit mir verbieten wollte. 
Was sind das den fÃ¼r Methoden ???  Sind das etwa Schwerverbrecher ??? 
Ich denke sogar an einen Zeitungsartikel in einer groÃen Zeitung (die mit ÂBÂ anfÃ¤ngt), die diesen Wahnsinn im Wald mal der Ãffentlichkeit zugÃ¤nglich macht.   

Ach Ã¼brigens Â 
Wer Respekt einfordert (so wie der nette Polizist), der hat ihn auch nicht verdient !!! 
Aufrichtiger Respekt wird gegeben und kann nicht genommen werden ! 
Respekt muss man sich verdienen und kann ihn nicht einfordern.
Wer Respekt einfordert, der bekommt nur Gehorsam, jedoch niemals Respekt. 
Vanitas vanitatum et omnia vanitas !
Â und Freunde, mal ganz ehrlich Â 
ich bin der allerletzte, der seine Kinder nur in Schutz nimmt und die rosarote Brille auf hat !!!  
Wenn meine Kinder Mist bauen, bekommen Sie vom mir auch ordentlich Wind von vorne und dass kann JEDER in meinem Umfeld bestÃ¤tigen. 
Aber ganz ehrlich Â Ã¼ber was fÃ¼r einen Bullshit regen die sich eigentlich auf ??? 
Gibt es denn nichts wichtigeres im GroÃraum Hannover, als harmlos spielende Kinder im Wald von sogenannten RESPEKTSPERSONEN aufs Ãbelste einzuschÃ¼chtern ??? 

Ich danke jedenfalls allen ErbsenzÃ¤hlern und RESPEKTSPERSONEN, dass wir so eine tolle Gesellschaft haben, die unsere Kinder unterdrÃ¼ckt !!! 

Ich denke die Ursache fÃ¼r diese Ã¼berreizte Stimmung liegt viel tiefer und sollte vielleicht von beiden Seiten mal ganz sachlich und objektiv diskutiert wird. 
Ich kann nur JEDEN BIKER empfehlen sich nett und zuvorkommend jedem FuÃgÃ¤nger, FÃ¶rster und sonstigen Menschen zu prÃ¤sentieren. 
Gegenseitiges anbrÃ¼llen und provozieren, wird die Stimmung nur verschlechtern. 
Also Â seid geschmeidig  und versucht kooperativ mit anderen Meinungen  umzugehen, lasst keinen MÃ¼ll irgendwo liegen Â 
und verletzt mir die Grashalme nicht.  )  )) 

in diesem Sinne Â 
bin nur der Vater von Steve


----------



## Basche (5. August 2009)

Eigentlich geht es mir ähnlich. Zwar ist mein Sohn schon 17 Jahre alt, dennoch bin ich froh über jeden Tag den er mit seinen Freunden oder sogar mit mir beim Biken im Deister verbringt, und nicht rumgammelt oder vorm PC sitzt. Klar sind die Herren Waldbesitzer nicht für die nicht vorhandenen Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten verantwortlich, aber vielleicht hat ja auch einer von ihnen selber Kinder und erkennt welch wertvollen Beitrag er für diese Gesellschaft in der wir nun mal alle leben, leisten könnte. Die Welt hört ja schließlich nicht am Waldrand auf!


----------



## Ladys-MTB (5. August 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Ja ich habe von Deinen Bremsen gesprochen, sprich mit Scheiben- oder Felgenbremse?
> 
> ...wir sind kurz zusammen gefahren und hatten ein Missverständnis, ich fragte wo Du wohnst, Du sagtest Ricklingen und ich verstand Wittingen
> is ja nich so einfach mit den Trikots, ich hatte ein Deisterfreundejersey an



 Ah, yez ya! 

einen schönen Mittwoch...

Bis bald im Wald...(oder hier nach vier)


----------



## Madeba (5. August 2009)

NoFear94 schrieb:


> ... Hatte Steve doch ... sich völlig respektlos ... von dem Polizisten verabschiedet und ist auf dem Hinterrad den Berg hinab gefahren.



 

Braver Junge !


----------



## schappi (5. August 2009)

Hallo Nofear,
Die deisterfreunde stehen hinter dir und deinen Söhnen!
ich habe dir dazu eine PN geschickt!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## momme (5. August 2009)

Ich versuche das mal zusammenzufassen:
Es gibt da:

- Zeitungsredakteure, die nicht recherchieren, sondern sich die Artikel offensichtlich diktieren lassen und nicht mal versuchen mit den Mountainbikern ins Gespräch zu kommen; diese kommen erst in der Zeitung zu Wort, nachdem sie selber die Initiative ergreifen
- einen Bürgermeister, der Besucher seiner Naherholungsregion (und somit Touristen) als "wildfremde Menschen" bezeichnet, die er nicht tolerieren will
- einen Förster, der Kindern Gewalt androht
- Psychopathen, die im Wald vielfälltige Fallen errichten
- "Waldbesitzer", die es trotz mehrfacher Aufforderung nicht geschoben bekommen, ihre Probleme darzustellen und statt dessen in sinnfreien Aktionen versuchen die von den Mountainbikern benutzten Pfade einzuebnen, wobei sie dabei im Wald allerlei Schäden hinterlassen. Die selben Menschen, die sich vermutlich sogar weigern an einem runden Tisch teilzunehmen, weil sie schon eine sehr genaue Ahnung davon haben, dass ihre althergebrachten "Rechte" durch die dann stattfindenden Diskussionen ins Wanken geraten könnten. 

Und auf der anderen Seite stehen freundliche Leute, deren angeblich schweres Verbrechen es ist, mit dem Fahrrad durch den Wald zu fahren. 

Lachen kann ich spätestens seit der Kinder-Bedrohung durch den Förster nicht mehr; da ist die Hutschnur abhanden gekommen! Auch komme ich aufgrund des gebündelten Schwachsinns aus dem Kopfschütteln schon gar nicht mehr raus. 

Mit Wünschen auf gute Besserung,
Momme


----------



## NoFear94 (5. August 2009)

Ach noch eins zur Ergänzung ... der Förster hat nicht nur gedroht !!! 
Er hat meinen kleinen Sohn (8 J.) am Arm festgehalten und ihm gedroht anzusprühen !!! Daraufhin hat sich mein kleines Sensibelchen (der wirklich KEINER Fliege was zu Leide tun kann) in die Hosen gemacht !!! 
Ich denke, das geht schon nahe an Körperverletzung und ich werde mir rechtliche Schritte vorbehalten. 
Die Frage ist nur ... wem bringt das was ???  Die Stimmung wird nur noch gereizter werden ... 
so entstehen Kriege ... wollen wir dass ???


----------



## exto (5. August 2009)

NoFear94 schrieb:


> Ach noch eins zur Ergänzung ... der Förster hat nicht nur gedroht !!!
> Er hat meinen kleinen Sohn (8 J.) am Arm festgehalten und ihm gedroht ihn anzusprühen !!! Daraufhin hat sich mein kleines Sensibelchen (der wirklich KEINER Fliege was zu Leide tun kann) in die Hosen gemacht !!!
> Ich denke, das geht schon nahe an Körperverletzung und ich werde mich rechtliche Schritte vorbehalten.
> Die Frage ist nur ... wem bringt das was ???  Die Stimmung wird nur noch gereizter werden ...
> so entstehen Kriege ... wollen wir dass ???



Tja, wollen wir das? Gute Frage!

Der gesunde Menschenverstand würde sicherlich für Deeskalation plädieren, aaaaber...

... auch ich habe bisher 18 Jahre meines Lebens mit dem Versuch verbracht, meinen Kindern sowas wie kritischen Respekt beizubringen. Das hat mich kein Blut, aber Schweiß und Tränen gekostet. Wir predigen unsern Kindern Respekt gegenüber anderen und sehen dann tatenlos zu, wie andere respektlos mit unseren Kindern umgehen? Hmmm...

Ich habe bisher immer versucht, meinen Kids auch mit Taten zur Seite zu stehen, beispielsweise bei Differenzen mit Lehrern o.ä. Bisher ließen sich solche Sachen immer durch offensive Gespräche klären. Wäre das nicht möglich gewesen, hätte ich mich auch nicht gescheut, den Rechtsweg zu beschreiten. In einer komplizierten selbstsüchtigen Welt wie dieser, bleibt uns Eltern manchmal nur der Weg, uns bedingungslos vor unsere Kids zu stellen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (5. August 2009)

Hallo NoFear,
ich habe dir ja die PN geschickt und dir Unterstützung der Deisterfreunde zugesagt und auch die richtige Adresse gegeben. Da wird dir geholfen! Mach es! Dieses Verhalten ist in meinen Augen inakzeptabel und ein gezielter Versuch unsere Bemühungen zu torpedieren uns mit den Waldbesitzern an einen runden Tisch zu setzten.
Für das Verhalten des Herrn Hiller in dieser Situation fehlen mir die Worte so daß ich mit Ihm nicht sachlich darüber diskutieren könnte. Ich habe da andere Wege beschritten.

Es gibt aber eine gute Nachricht:
der Arbeitskreis Tourismus der Deister Städte und Gemeinden möchte das Mountainbiken fördern und wird sich für einen schnellen Runden Tisch bei der Region einsetzten!
es geht also bei den Gesprächen weiter trotz der Aktion des Herrn Hiller.

Ich habe auch kein Problem damit eine Brief an die Präsidentin der Klosterkammer zu schicken und darauf hinzuweisen was da im Namen eine Christlichen Organisation betrieben wird, aber noch versuche ich es mit einem Mediator.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## toschi (5. August 2009)

Schappi, hattest Du schon mal Einsicht in die Pläne hinsichtlich der Verteilung der Waldbesitzer, wo die Grenzen sich befinden, wo Ruhe- oder Schutzzonen ausgewiesen sind und dergleichen?


----------



## taxifolia (5. August 2009)

@toschi,

wir haben von der Region freundlicherweise eine Karte erhalten, aus der man die Angaben entnehmen kann, die Namen der einzelnen Privateigentümer ( Forstgemeinschaft ) kann man daraus aber nicht entnehmen.

taxi


----------



## schappi (5. August 2009)

Die Karte beinhaltet auch nict die Schutz und Ruhezonen, sonder nur die Grenzen der Besitzverhältnuisse.
Das ist ja gerade ein Ziel des Runden Tisches diese Informationen zu transportieren:
wo sind Schutz und Ruhezonen und daher Biken nicht OK und wo können Biker fahren.


----------



## taxifolia (5. August 2009)

Du bist ja doch da, jetzt habe ich doch einfach die Frage beantwortet.

taxi


----------



## exto (5. August 2009)

Ich hab mir mal erlaubt, einen kleinen Bericht zu verfassen:

http://www.myheimat.de/wennigsen/beitrag/119274/neue-stufe-der-eskalation-kinder-fuehlen-sich-von-foerster-bedroht/


----------



## taxifolia (5. August 2009)

...das Wort- MG der Deisterfreunde hat wieder zugeschlagen- gut gemacht !
Du hast doch den Beruf verfehlt, exto.

Gruß
taxi


----------



## Madeba (5. August 2009)

NoFear94 schrieb:


> Ich denke, das geht schon nahe an Körperverletzung und ich werde mich rechtliche Schritte vorbehalten.
> Die Frage ist nur ...  wollen wir dass ???


in diesem Falle: ein klares Ja ! Ohne Wenn und Aber.


----------



## schappi (5. August 2009)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> edit
> 
> Wie man liest, werden eure Trikots nunmer direkt auflackiert. Vom Herrn Hitller persönlich.



Hier ein Tippfehler aus einem anderen forum über das Deisterfreunde Trikot und die letzten Ereignisse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (5. August 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hier ein Tippfehler aus einem anderen forum über das Deisterfreunde Trikot und die letzten Ereignisse



Oh nein! Ich schäme mich ja so. Schuldigung, habe ich sofort korrigiert.



FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Wie man liest, werden eure Trikots nunmehr direkt auflackiert. Vom Herrn Hitller persönlich.



Ich geh jetzt erst mal Farbe kaufen. Wollte sowieso dem Deister mal wieder einen Besuch abstatten. Und ohne Spraydosen fühlt man sich so nackt.


----------



## NoFear94 (5. August 2009)

Also ganz ehrlich ... Hut ab und Danke an "exto" für die objektive Darstellung in folgenden Bericht:
http://www.myheimat.de/wennigsen/bei...rster-bedroht/ 

Wenn ich was für euch tun kann, lasst es mich wissen !!! 
Ich bin nur der Vater von dem kleinen 8 jährigen (und dem 15 jährigen, der den Berg auf dem Hinterrad nimmt ) !!!  
Macht weiter so und fahrt mir immer hübsch vorsichtig auf den dafür vorgesehenen Wegen !!!  ) 

Nette Grüße
manne


----------



## exto (5. August 2009)

So ein Bericht ist in 'ner viertel Stunde geschrieben, also kein großes Ding. Hinter seinen Kindern zu stehen, sie nicht zu blindem Gehorsam, sondern zu kritischem Mitdenken zu erziehen, ist eine weit größere Herausforderung!

Hut ab dafür!

Wenn du etwas für unsere Sache (nicht für uns selbst) tun willst, erzähl deinen Nachbarn, dass Biker nicht alle wahnsinnige Adrenalinjunkies sind, sondern Leute aller Schichten und jeden Alters, die mehrheitlich deshalb im Wald unterwegs sind, weil sie gern in der Natur sind. Viele von uns sind selbst Väter und Mütter und wissen dein Engagement für deine Kids mit Sicherheit sehr zu schätzen !


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. August 2009)

NoFear94 schrieb:


> Ich denke, das geht schon nahe an Körperverletzung und ich werde mir rechtliche Schritte vorbehalten.
> Die Frage ist nur ... wem bringt das was ???  Die Stimmung wird nur noch gereizter werden ...
> ... wollen wir dass ???



ja !!  so geht´s nun wirklich nicht.

wir lassen uns schon so vieles gefallen im wald, aber irgendwann ist mal schluss. 
wenn du das dem förster durchgehen läßt, was kommt dann als nächstes ?

ich würde die sache definitiv zur anzeige bringen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. August 2009)

NoFear94 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich denke, das geht schon nahe an Körperverletzung und ich werde mir rechtliche Schritte vorbehalten.
> Die Frage ist nur ... wem bringt das was ???  Die Stimmung wird nur noch gereizter werden ...
> so entstehen Kriege ... wollen wir dass ???



Krieg will sicher keiner, aber wenn jemand sich auf paragraphen beruft um seine Interessen durchzusetzen, so muss er sein Verhalten nach den gleichen regeln bewerten lassen. PUNKT!

Gruß an Steve, ich "durfte" einmal mit ihm fahren.
Obwohl ich 25 Jahre älter bion hatte ich nicht das Gefühl "Kindergärtner" zu sein, von seinem Fahrkönnen mal abgesehen.
Zeig deinen Jungs, dass nicht der stärkere, lautere ältere automatisch recht hat. ICH WÜRDE ES TUN!

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## taxifolia (5. August 2009)

Ich halte den "gewissen Herren" für nicht satisfaktionsfähig, jede intellektuelle Ansprache verpufft wirkungslos.

Auch ohne Anzeige wird ihm in den nächsten Tagen der Wind um die Ohren wehen...

Übrigens: Regeln sind immer für die anderen da, da ist er sich mit führenden Politikern und Wirtschaftsbossen einig; Franz Josef Strauß- Syndrom 

taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoFear94 (5. August 2009)

Hallo Taxi, ... wow was du für Vokabeln drauf hast. ))  
Musster erstmal in mich gehen und nachschlagen was denn eigentlich "satisfaktionsfähig" bedeutet. )  Klasse, muss ich mir auch mal für meine Kundengespräche merken. )
Nette Grüße auch von Steve, der gerade gegenüber sitzt ... 

Nette Grüße
manne


----------



## NoFear94 (5. August 2009)

Hallo Roudy, 

danke vorab für die netten Worte. Das freut mich, dass Steve sich einigermaßen benommen hat und nicht "Respecktlos", so wie mir der nette Polizist vorgeworfen hatte, benommen hat. ) 
Nette Grüße auch von Steve !!! 

Ja ... ich denke auch dass ich sowas nicht einfach hinnehmen sollte. 

Nette Grüße
manne (der alter Herr von Steve ;-))


----------



## NoFear61 (5. August 2009)

So liebe Leutz ... 
Wollte mich jetzt mal kurz 
(wegen dieser Förstergeschichte, der die Kinder ansprühen will ) 
mit einem eigenen Account anmelden. 
Ich wollte nicht, dass es eventuel zu Verunsicherungen führen kann, wenn ich mich immer über den Account von meinem Sohn "Steve", der unter NoFear94 eingetragen ist, hier mal zu Wort melde. 

Bei dieser Gelegenheit wollte ich mal ein großes Lob für dieses Forum und die netten, hilfsbereiten Teilnehmer hier bedanken. Der Zusammenhalt hier, scheint ja ganz toll zu sein. 
Alle Achtung und ... macht weiter so !!!  

Nette Grüße
manne


----------



## Hitzi (5. August 2009)

Ich würde zunächst einmal eine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde an das zust. Forstamt verfassen.

Der Name vom Förster ist dazu bekannt?

Weiter könne das Verhalten des Försters sogar schon eine Körperverletzung im Amt darstellen. Die wiegt schon etwas mehr wenn es tatsächlich der Förster war --> Amtsperson! §11 StGB 

http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/11.html

http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/340.html

Ich würde diesen Vorfall anzeigen!


----------



## NoFear61 (6. August 2009)

Um Objektiv zu sein, würde ich immer versuchen die andere Seite auch anzuhören. 
Ich weiß jetzt schon wie das ausgehen würde 
... Der (die) Betroffene(n) wird sich sofort aufregen und es würde niemals ein vernünftiges Gespräch entstehen. 
Es wär immer sehr emotional, so dass man da keinen gemeinsamen Nenner finden würde. 
Ich denke auch, dass da viel tiefer verborgen die Missgunst auf die Biker verborgen liegt. 
Die Verhärtung der Fronten, werde ich mit einem Gespräch des Förster ganz sicher nicht aufweichen 
... deshalb werde ich meine Energie lieber in sinnvolles investieren, denn auch dass weiß ich 
... hier würde nur viel Energie (und vielleicht auch Geld) verbrannt werden. 

Ich wünsche allen Bikern eine schöne Zeit im *Deister* (... und meinen Kids auch ) 

Nette Grüße
manne


----------



## Barbie SHG (6. August 2009)

Hallo Manne, 

so ne kleine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde ist doch schnell geschrieben
(Da kannst Du gleich auf den Artikel im Internet verweisen)

Wenn sich die Beschwerden dann  häufen, müssen die Vorgesetzten auch irgendwann mal reagieren. 

Gruß Tom


----------



## Homer_Simplon (6. August 2009)

ist heute jemand unterwegs?


----------



## taifun (6. August 2009)

Nö...

Wie sieht es mit Sa aus? Wer fährt wann was ?
Von den,die nicht in Duisburg sind?

PS:schon mal vorab viel Spaß und gutes gelingen


----------



## Madeba (6. August 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit Sa aus? Wer fährt wann was ?



hier fährt einer


----------



## tom de la zett (6. August 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> hier fährt einer



da kann ich leider nicht. Aber aha... was liest man da...
Kein Wunder, dass der Förster sauer ist im Deister. Hatte bestimmt nen Lackkratzer im Stoßfänger! 

"Glück im Unglück
hatte Weserbikeländer XXX. Auf einer Abfahrt im Deister stieß er mit einem entgegenkommenden Bulli eines Jägers frontal zusammen. Das Ergebnis: Gehirnerschütterung, diverse Prellungen, 2 Tage Krankenhaus und Totalschaden am Bike.
Schlimmeres verhinderte nur ein Schutzengel und der Helm. Dem, so die einhellige Meinung der Ärzte und unseres Bikers, verdankt er sein Leben.
Schon jetzt denkt unser Freund wieder daran aufs Bike zu steigen. Damit wird er sich aber wohl noch ein wenig gedulden müssen.
Wir sagen erstmal: Gute Besserung!!!"

PS: hoffe, es ist mittlerweile alles wieder gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (6. August 2009)

und ich sach noch: Biken auf Fahrwegen ist saugefährlich!
Der Unfall des Bengels am Sonntag oberhalb der wasserräder war auch auf einem Fahrweg und einem mit Groben Schotter neugemachten dazu.

Drückt uns die Daumen für Duisburg!


----------



## Quen (6. August 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Nö...
> 
> Wie sieht es mit Sa aus? Wer fährt wann was ?
> Von den,die nicht in Duisburg sind?
> ...


- gut sieht es aus
- gerne früh (Treffen ~9:30 - 10 Uhr?!)
- CC 

Wer noch?


----------



## Jennfa (6. August 2009)

So, wieder da aus Braunlage .

Fazit 1: Macht irre spaß, auch wenn gerade erst 2 Strecken zur Auswahl stehen. Mein erstes Bikeparkerlebnis hat mich auf jeden Fall überzeugt! Besonders die Downhillstrecke hat es mir angetan. Oben etwas technischer und unten schön schnell...und schön laaaaaang! Unten waren die Finger dann zwar total steif, aber es war geil! Mit jeder Abfahrt hats mehr bock gemacht! Auf den Strecken konnte man ordentlich die Bikes einreiten . Ein kleiner Drop war für mich dann auch mal drin . Moritz hat sich bei der ersten Abfahrt vorne und bei der letzten Abfahrt bei ner Landung hinten gleich mal nen Plattfuß eingefangen . 

Fazit 2: Wir hatten wohl etwas pech, da heute nur ganz wenige Gondeln für Bikes dabei waren und die auch noch ungünstig verteilt, so dass man teilweise 20 Min unten rumstand obwohl alles leer war...viele Abfahrten waren so leider nicht drin. 
Naja, da wir die einzigen Biker waren und man sich kaum anstellen musste wollten wir oben nicht 20 Min ohne Bikes rumstehen und haben unten gewartet und dann wenn überhaupt mal Leute kamen diese vorgelassen. Bis dahin war alles schön und nett. Dann wurde uns gesagt wir sollten oben warten und nicht hier rumstehen (auch noch total unfreundlich!). Obwohl ja nix los war (ist ja was anderes als am Wochenende). Zudem kamen halt einfach gar keine Bikegondeln und wenn dann wurden diese mit Monsterrollern beladen . Nachdem ich gesagt habe, dass ich dann lieber hier warte und sie wohl nicht für die Bikes haften und keiner ständig ein Auge da unten drauf hat wenn die da 20 min rumstehen wurde der "Kassenchef"!? mega unfreundlich. Dazu kam noch dass der eine Gondeltyp (der übrigens zu allen Gästen sehr unfreundlich war) mit so nem Monsterteil voll die Macke ins 901 reingehauen hat, wir es gesehen haben und anstatt sich zu entschuldigen erstmal einen auf "war ja schon" gemacht hat! Das Personal war sonst aber freundlich, vor allem auf der Bergstation! Da haben wir wohl 2 auf dem falschen Fuß erwischt. Manche Leute...und ich bin sonst echt umgänglich .

Grüßele Jenna (die sich schon auf Winterberg und Merxhausen freut )


----------



## taifun (6. August 2009)

Dann habt ja spaßigen Tag heute gehabt.

Samstag für Merxhausen üben???


PS: Haben wir das hier übersehen..http://www.fkk-freun.de/viewtopic.php?t=17314


----------



## Barbie SHG (6. August 2009)

Aloah,
ich wünsche den 3 Deisterfreun.de-Teams für Duisburg viel Erfolg und vor allem vieeeeeel Spaß.
Hoffentlich bleibt ihr vom angekündigten Gewitter verschont.

Bis bald im Wald
Gruß Tom


----------



## Jennfa (6. August 2009)

Haut rein in Duisburg Männers! Extra dolle drück ich natürlich Exto die Daumen, dat wird ne harte Nummer, also genau das richtige für dich 

!

Am Wochenende war Westdeister angedacht. Ich glaub Homer und co. wollten Sonntag fahren, oder?...Samstag sieht die Vorhersage ja erstmal besser aus. Zur "Not" halt beide Tage, mal schauen was die anderen Daheimgebliebenen sagen .


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. August 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Aloah,
> ich wünsche den 3 Deisterfreun.de-Teams für Duisburg viel Erfolg und vor allem vieeeeeel Spaß.
> Hoffentlich bleibt ihr vom angekündigten Gewitter verschont.
> 
> ...



Hier http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/094090.html steht nix von Gewitter


----------



## taifun (6. August 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Am Wochenende war Westdeister angedacht. Ich glaub Homer und co. wollten Sonntag fahren, oder?...Samstag sieht die Vorhersage ja erstmal besser aus. Zur "Not" halt beide Tage, mal schauen was die anderen Daheimgebliebenen sagen .



Ich wäre für Samstag Sonntag ist Famillie dran

PS:Wer hält uns aus Duisburg am laufenden??? Stündlicher Bericht...!


----------



## toschi (6. August 2009)

Jennfa, schön das Ihr die Alternativen nicht brauchtet und viel Spaß hattet, Deinen letzten Post solltest Du aber auch mal hier einstellen. Ich habe es schon lange gepredigt das die Bikes verantwortungsvoller behandelt werden sollten, gerade weil man sie jemandem andern anvertraut ist es doppelt ärgerlich Kratzer und Dellen zu kassieren, ich würd da eiskalt den Betreiber für zur Kasse bitten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (6. August 2009)

Trotzdem danke für die Alternativen. Wären mehr Gondelfahrten drin gewesen und nicht die Unterbrechung durch Moritz mit den Pannen  hätten wir die sicher noch eingebaut!
Moritz war auch ziemlich angenervt, verständlicherweise. Der Typ war vorher halt auch schon ziemlich unfreundlich und dann wollte er nicht zugeben dass er den Roller da drauf "geworfen" hat, obwohl wir es gesehen haben und der auch noch auf dem Bike mit dem Lenker an der Stelle der Macke lag...dann gabs ne Diskussion, aber die lassen anscheinend nicht mit sich reden. Auch der Typ an der Kasse nicht, der heute wohl die höchste Instanz zu sein schien. Naja wir haben dann versucht uns den Tag dadurch nicht versauen zu lassen und schnell noch ein paar Abfahrten mitzunehmen.

Habs auch mal im Braunlage-Thread gepostet .


----------



## exto (6. August 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Dann habt ja spaßigen Tag heute gehabt.
> 
> Samstag für Merxhausen üben???
> 
> ...



Die haben aber ECHT ein Problem, wenn der Förster Hitller sie mit der Sprühdose erwischt...

Ach übrigens: Danke für die guten Duisburg-Wünsche. Ich werd zwischendurch mal an euch denken...


----------



## lakekeman (6. August 2009)

Mensch Toschi, du hättest mich ja ruhig mal warnen können, dass bei meinem miesen Farstil in so nem Park keine FR Schlappen reichen 
Da liegen ja überall Steine 
Naja, habe vorsichtshalber mal direkt 2 DH Pellen geordert, eventuell besuchen wir ja bald mal Winterberg.  Und wenn du den Guido für die "Specials" machst, kann man irgendwann auch nochmal in Braunlage vorbei schaun


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Ich werd zwischendurch mal an euch denken...



worauf du einen lassen kannst 
dafür werd ich schon sorgen  



lakekeman schrieb:


> Mensch Toschi, du hättest mich ja ruhig mal warnen können, dass bei meinem miesen Farstil in so nem Park keine FR Schlappen reichen
> Da liegen ja überall Steine
> Naja, habe vorsichtshalber mal direkt 2 DH Pellen geordert, eventuell besuchen wir ja bald mal Winterberg.



evel und ich haben für pds auch conti rain-king draufgezogen. 
die dinger sind 1000 x klebriger als der mm in gg . 
der grip von den dingern ist einfach gigantisch 
ihr hättes evel mal sehen müssen, wie der den r-trail runtergeheizt ist. 
der konnte garnicht mehr mit dem grinsen aufhören. 
ich hab immernoch sein eworte im ohr: " die dinger sind der hammer. dieser grip wow. so schnell bin ich den r-trail noch nie gefahren
etc. etc. etc. "

so jetzt verabschiede ich mich mal für die nächsten 2 wochen. 

euch viel spaß im deister , lasst euch nicht besprühen  und nicht ärgern. 

bis bald

hoerman


----------



## Niggels (7. August 2009)

Der Rain King ist echt klasse. Nur am Dh Bike in WiBe hatte ich das Gefühl, dass der sich bei Steinigem Untergrund doch ziehmlich schnell in Luft auflößt


----------



## Barbie SHG (7. August 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hier http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/094090.html steht nix von Gewitter



Hi Roudy,
so mach ich das auch immer, so lange einen Wetterdienst suchen, bis die Vorhersage passt
Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wasserträger (7. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

den Startern in Duisburg wünsche ich ein schönes sturzfreies Rennen, natürlich bestes Wetter und eine gute Platzierung.

Ich bin diese Jahr nicht dabei....Euch viel Spaß und berichtet mal wie es war

Grüße


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. August 2009)

Ergebnisse soll es hier 
http://www.sportservicehamburg.de/

oder hier 
http://www.sportservicehamburg.de/html/veranstaltungen/24h-Duisburg/results_24h-duisburg.html

geben.

Ich bin dann mal weg.


----------



## 1Tintin (7. August 2009)

An die Sonntagsfahrer,

wann und wo gehts los?

Tintin


----------



## matzinski (7. August 2009)

1Tintin schrieb:


> An die Sonntagsfahrer,
> 
> wann und wo gehts los?
> 
> Tintin


Bin Samstag bis Dienstag in der Zugspitzregion unterwegs - gaaaaanz großes grinnnnns. 

Hals und Beinbruch den Duisburgern - Axel, Wahnsinniger, du bist mein Held


----------



## Downhillfaller (7. August 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ergebnisse soll es hier
> http://www.sportservicehamburg.de/
> 
> oder hier
> ...



du bist ja noch online, starte die Motoren


----------



## Darkwing Duck (7. August 2009)

1Tintin schrieb:


> An die Sonntagsfahrer,
> 
> wann und wo gehts los?
> 
> Tintin



Ich würd mich Sonntag auch gern mal wieder anschließen.


----------



## tom de la zett (7. August 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Bin Samstag bis Dienstag in der Zugspitzregion unterwegs - gaaaaanz großes grinnnnns.
> 
> Hals und Beinbruch den Duisburgern - Axel, Wahnsinniger, du bist mein Held



neid!  Tipp: Partnach(klamm), dann Reintal/Angerhütte  - falls du es nicht eh planst! Und Schachenhaus....


----------



## Ladys-MTB (7. August 2009)

Den Duisburger-Radlern immer genug Luft in der Pelle,
viel Spaß .......und.....GANZGROSSENRESPEKT!!!

  Ich bin hier -->      
-> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnwW-XGNiX4"]YouTube - OpenFlair Trailer 2009[/ame]
....und 2Tage Erholung!!!!
    

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Homer_Simplon (7. August 2009)

hallo Lady, das wär auch was für mich  bei mir reichts dieses WE "nur" zum Rock im Gras auf Klein Basche. Sonntag würde ich gern vom BBW aus den Westdeister rocken, Treffpunkt um 11.00 ist OK? 
heute soll es nen Artikel in der Calenberger zum Förstervorfall geben. Hat den einer? 
und last but not least... viel Erfolg an unsere racenden Deisterfreun.de


----------



## toschi (7. August 2009)

Sonntag Westdeister? Das wäre doch mal wieder was, bin gern dabei, 11.00 Uhr BBW passt auch gut, kann ich Samstag uff Grillpardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (7. August 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> neid!  Tipp: Partnach(klamm), dann Reintal/Angerhütte  - falls du es nicht eh planst! Und Schachenhaus....


Reintal hatte ich schon letztes Jahr. War nicht schlecht, aber das Reintal ist doch ziemlich eng und daher schlecht beleuchtet. Wir haben uns Anfang Sep dort den A.... abgefroren, obwohl die Sonne schien. Sie kommt eben dort einfach nicht an. Den Wirt der Angerhütte schien es nicht zu stören, der Ofen war nicht an. Also schnatter, schnatter.  

...und Schachenhaus - schaumermal. Wir sind dieses Jahr auf der anderen Seite der Zugspitze, Basislager ist in Lermoos.


----------



## Timo_TW (7. August 2009)

hey  meine Deisterfreunde

wie erwähnt bin ich einer von den die von dem Förster angezeigt wurden !

ich habe mal eine frage an alle??!!!                 :    Wem gehört eigendlich der wald ( um Wennigsen ) ??? 

Würde mich mal interressieren weil dann könnte man ja vielleicht mal mit dem besitzer reden !!??   was haltet ihr davon ??? Weil auf den Trails wachsen ja sowieso keine keine Bäume mehr und von daher   !!
vielleicht kann man sich ja irgendwie einigen !!???

war nur so eine idee !! 

PS :   gibt mir ( uns ) eine erliche antwort was ihr davon haltet !!


----------



## Madeba (7. August 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> heute soll es nen Artikel in der Calenberger zum Förstervorfall geben. Hat den einer?


hier



> ...ordnungsgemäß verhalten...



das schlägt doch dem Faß den Boden aus 



> Ansonsten sei die Gesetzeslage eindeutig: Im Wald dürfe abseits der Wege nicht gefahren werden.



macht doch auch keiner


----------



## Timo_TW (7. August 2009)

sehe ich genau so         

die trails im deister sehen doch genau aus wie ein weg !?

diese Förster sind doch alle ein BISSCHEN  doof


naja mal gucken was da noch draus wird


----------



## Madeba (7. August 2009)

Timo_TW schrieb:


> ...Wem gehört eigendlich der wald ( um Wennigsen ) ???
> ...weil dann könnte man ja vielleicht mal mit dem besitzer reden !!??
> ...
> Weil auf den Trails wachsen ja sowieso keine keine Bäume mehr ..



[ironie]

da kannst Du auch gleich mit den Bäumen neben dem Trail reden, die hören Dir wenigstens zu. Außerdem soll es ja das Wachstum der Pflanzen verbessern.

Aber pass auf: nicht den Weg dabei verlassen (also, *den* Weg) ! Das Betreten des Waldes abseits der Wege ist bestimmt auch irgendwie verboten. Vor allem, wenn man kleiner als der Förster ist.

[/ironie]


----------



## Kampfmaschine (7. August 2009)

Oh man, wo soll das bloß noch hinführen?!

Die meisten Wege die wir fahren gibt es seit über 16 Jahren, da habe ich mit dem biken angefangen. Ladys only, Grabweg, Grenzweg, usw. gibt es schon Urzeiten. Ok Ladys hat sich im unteren Teil verändert. Warum hat er sich verändert?
Weil die Netten Grünen Amtspersonen den Wald aufgeforstet haben mit einem TIMBERJACK! So das Wanderer, so wie die Biker da nicht mehr lang konnten. Auf grund der kleinen Spuren die so ein Teil hinterläßt. Mir sind bis jetzt noch nie Wanderer böswillig oder agressiv entgegen gekommen. Selbst das Trüpchen auf dem Grabweg letztens am unteren Ende wo man es so richtig schön schnell laufen lassen kann, ist nicht negativ geworden.

Wie manche schon sagten: Am besten ist es das die Jugend vorm PC hockt, raucht, kifft, klaut und was weiß ich noch. Dann kann man die wegsperren und eine Neue Docusoap im Fernsehen zeigen wie schlimm doch die Jugend von heut ist. Fett, Faul, Dumm, Agressiv, Respektlos das ist es was die Großen wollen!

Super wie sich die Jungs verhalten haben! Könnt Stolz sein auf Eure Kinder!

Hoffe das der Kleine von NoFear61 das Erlebnis gut verarbeitet?!


----------



## Madeba (7. August 2009)

Timo_TW schrieb:


> die trails im deister sehen doch genau aus wie ein weg !?


die sehen nicht nur so aus ! Das sind allesamt Wege, wie sie in Buchen stehen  (nur ein bißchen schmaler als die anderen)



Timo_TW schrieb:


> diese Förster sind doch alle ein BISSCHEN  doof


Nein, das sind sie bestimmt nicht. Jedenfalls nicht alle !


----------



## Timo_TW (7. August 2009)

naja     ok    kann sein !!!!!! ich habe noch nich so viel mit gekriegt was da schon in den letzten jahren alles los war !!!   
ok danke


----------



## Torben. (7. August 2009)

soweit ich ich weis gehört der wald dort verschiedennen leuten aber mit denen kann man nicht reden das wurde schon mehrfach versucht es soll ja auch einen runden tisch geben aber die waldbesitzer und dazugehörige ämter sagen den runden tisch immer wieder ab (vermutlich aus angst gestehen zu müssen das ihre argumente sinnlos sind)
es ist sogar schon ein mögliches wegenetzt für mtbler entworfen worden aber die lassen trotzdem nicht mit sich reden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (7. August 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> hier



das fÃ¤lt mir ja jetzt erst beim dritten Lesen auf:



> GegenÃ¼ber den Kindern und Jugendlichen soll ein FÃ¶rster verbal gedroht haben, sie mit Farbe zu besprÃ¼hen â *so wie dies Mountainbiker mit dem FÃ¶rster-Polenz-Stein am Kammweg vor wenigen Tagen getan hatten*



AHA ! Jetzt steht es also fest. Schwarz auf WeiÃ. Es waren Biker !
Der Herr Redakteur hat es wohl selber gesehen, wer den Finger auf dem SprÃ¼hventil hatte. Dann soll er doch mal RoÃ und Reiter nennen !

was aber den Kindern und Jugendlichen widerfahren ist, wird vorsichtshalber immer mit "soll" beschrieben


----------



## stefan64 (7. August 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> hier



Zitat: "mit Farbe zu besprühen  so wie dies Mountainbiker mit dem Förster-Polenz-Stein am Kammweg vor wenigen Tagen getan hatten"

Der Pressefritze weiß es mal wieder ganz genau


----------



## Torben. (7. August 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> das fält mir ja jetzt erst beim dritten Lesen auf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



o oh er hats gesehn o oh  könnte mit aber auch vorstellen das es biker waren immer hin würde auf den double oben am grabweg an die landung looser geschrieben und ich nehm nicht an das wanderer oder förster wissen das die lande kante auch looserkante genannt wird 

die tatsache mit dem SOLL ist echt kras und geht mal garnicht


----------



## NoFear61 (7. August 2009)

Habe den Zeitungsartikel mal kommentiert ... http://www.haz.de/content/view/full/222284

Ich finde es ganz schlimm, dass die beiden Parteien (wie so oft) nicht vernünftig über die Probleme reden können. 
Noch schlimmer finde ich allerdings, dass man so hinterlistige Attacken wie mit dem Nagelbrett 
(was durchaus einem Tötungsversuch gleichkommt) inszeniert oder aber sich an so kleinen vergreift und sich nicht normal artikulieren kann. 
Eine Lebendfalle wie die Teufelskralle die für Tiere verboten ist, sollte vielleicht für unsere Kinder ausgelegt werden. Pfui Teufel sage ich dazu !!!
Traurig traurig, dass unsere Kinder nicht mehr im Wald spielen dürfen und jedes Tier anscheinend mehr Rechte hat. 
Armes Deutschland ...


----------



## NoFear61 (7. August 2009)

@ Kampfmaschine 
Bin da voll deiner Meinung !!!  
Und ja ... dem kleinen geht es wieder gut (denke ich). Er zwar sportlich und auch sonst eine Perle , aber er ist so unglaublich feinfühlend und sensiebel, nimmt sich alles gleich so doll zu Herzen. 

Nette Grüße
manne


----------



## Jennfa (7. August 2009)

Wir sind Sonntag dann auch dabei . Samstag ist jetzt doch verplant!

Grüßele Jenna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (7. August 2009)

Torben. schrieb:


> ...ich nehm nicht an das wanderer oder förster wissen das die lande kante auch looserkante genannt wird



hmm, das wusste ich auch nicht...


----------



## blumully (8. August 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Sonntag würde ich gern vom BBW aus den Westdeister rocken, Treffpunkt um 11.00 ist OK?



Ich bin auch mit dabei !


----------



## Fh4n (8. August 2009)

In der HAZ steht groß "eskaliert". Wie allen von uns bewusst, sind die Förster am längeren Hebel. Die Frage ist nur, können wir den Spieß umdrehen? So oder so, sind wir am Zugzwang. Evtl. sollten wir uns an die DIMB wenden. Sie wird Größeres bewegen können. Wenn von Seiten der Region und Förstern kein annährendes Entgegenkommen gezeigt wird müsste man echt eine Demo (wie vor einigen Monaten in München aufgrund der Beseitigung des "Bombenkraters") auf die Beine stellen.
Meinungen, Stimmen, Pläne? Termine für Treffen?


----------



## Saiklist (8. August 2009)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

ist zwar nicht zum Thema, aber ich schreibs hier einfach mal rein...,

möchte mein weißes Santa Cruz Nomad Größe M verkaufen.
Das Bike ist aus Februar 2009 und hat max. 200 km.

Ausstattung: 
Rahmen Santa Cruz Nomad 
Gabel: Fox Talas 36
Bremsen: Avid Elixir Cr
Kubel: Hammerschmidt Freeride
Schaltwerk Sram XO
Schalthebel: Sram XO

und, und, und....
die meisten kennen das Bike, ansonsten findet ihr Bilder in meinem Fotoalbum.
UVP des Bikes liegt bei circa 6000,- Euro

Verhandlungsbasis: 3500,- Euro

Grüße Tommy


----------



## FlatterAugust (8. August 2009)

Fh4n schrieb:


> ..... sind die Förster am längeren Hebel.....



Sorry Leute, aber das muß nicht weiter verwundern. 
Was haben wir denn hier an jüngsten, mit voller Absicht auf Eskalation ausgerichteten Vorgehen der Gegenseite:

sieben minderjährige Jugendliche werden von einem Förster widerrechtlich und in bedrohlicher Weise angehalten, indem dieser unerwartet auf den Weg springt um eine Weiterfahrt zu  verhindern. Der Jüngste wird festgehalten und es wird von einer Amtsperson!, die augenscheinlich jedes Maß an Kontrolle über ihr Handlungen verloren hat, angedroht, diesen gerade mal 8 (Acht) Jahre zählenden Jungen mit Farbe anzusprühen, sollten die anderen Sechs sich davon machen. 
Läßt sich die anfängliche Anhalteaktion seitens der Vorgesetzten noch schönreden, ist das weitere Vorgehen dieser Person nicht hinnehmbar. Nötigung und Bedrohung liegen hier auch für einem juristischen Laien klar auf der Hand. Und das gegen Minderjährige wohlgemerkt.

Und was tun die Betroffenen, in diesem Fall die Eltern der Jugendlichen? Sie schreiben in Foren, verfassen harmlose Leserkommentare an die HAZ (Eine Provinzpostille, die ihre journalistische Aufgabe in einseitiger Meinungsmache als erfüllt ansieht) die allenfalls Gegenkommentare offensichtlich Betrunkener provozieren.
Versteht mich nicht falsch liebe Eltern, die MTB-Gemeinde darüber zu informiern und auch öffentlich darüber zu diskutieren finde ich richtig, aber warum nicht zuerst das Naheliegenste?

*Stellt Strafantrag gegen den Förster und Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde gegen die Polizeibeamten. 
*
Könnt ihr euch nicht dazu entschließen, wird man von offzieller Seite später mit dem Hinweis leugnen oder verharmlosen: seitens der Betroffen wurde kein Strafantrag gestellt, also wird es schon nicht so schlimm gewesen sein.

Was euch, und uns erwartet wenn solche Attacken ohne Folgen für die Agressoren bleiben, könnt ihr an der Reaktion des Vorgesetztendes Försters schon mal studieren: Kinder einschüchtern und bedrohen als gesetzeskonforme Amtshandlung soll im Deister Normalität werden. 

Ich denke im übrigen auch, das sich diese Leute durch die Kompromiss- und Verhandlungsbereitschaft der Deisterfreunde massiv bedroht fühlen. Also Weitermachen.


----------



## Devuse (8. August 2009)

also die idee mit der demo finde ich echt eine gute. das würde sehr viel aufmerksamkeit bringen und der druck würde vielleicht weiter erhöht werden.
es war ja schon einmal eine demo in wennigsen geplant die dann aber abgesagt wurde weil viele befürchteten damit das gegenteil zu erreichen. 
aber ich finde gerade in der jetztigen situation wäre das eine echt sinnvolle aktion...


----------



## McNim (8. August 2009)

...da will ich mal nach eins, zwei Monaten mal wieder im Deister biken und...

...nicht nur das ich immernoch zehn Seiten mit lesen hinterher hänge(und zu dem Vergangenen will ich mich noch garnicht äußern), da habe ich auch mal gelich zwie schöne Fotos für euch: (sorry wegen der Quali)


ist sowas jetzt eine offiziele Sperrung oder kann die weg

http://www.mn-edvberatung.de/data/IMG_0153.JPG

und der Beweis, das wir bambifressende Monster sind

http://www.mn-edvberatung.de/data/IMG_0156.JPG

nur 15 bis 25m von mir entfernt. Die haben sich nicht stören lassen: Mama Bambi und ihr Kleines, falls man es nicht erkenne kann.

Gruß

Marius


----------



## Devuse (8. August 2009)

tja...da kann man ja mal sehen!^^

wo war denn sieses absperrband im deister? also vor welchem trail?


----------



## McNim (8. August 2009)

Devuse schrieb:


> tja...da kann man ja mal sehen!^^
> 
> wo war denn sieses absperrband im deister? also vor welchem trail?


 

als wir mit 30 Mann da runter sind, hatte der noch keinen Namen und ich weis jetzt nicht ob ich beschreiben darf wo der ist (sonst gibt es Haue von Exto oder Hoermann)

...aber eigentlich wissen DIE ja auch wo die Stelle ist???

Marius


----------



## taifun (8. August 2009)

McNim schrieb:


> als wir mit 30 Mann da runter sind, hatte der noch keinen Namen und ich weis jetzt nicht ob ich beschreiben darf wo der ist (sonst gibt es Haue von Exto oder Hoermann)
> 
> ...aber eigentlich wissen DIE ja auch wo die Stelle ist???
> 
> Marius



Hi,wir wissen wo der ist.Es ist auch noch ein anderer Trail abgesperrt.
Beide aber auf der Seite nach Springe und erst nach dem Vorfall mit dem Nagelbrett.

Heute hat auch der Stöckchenleger(oder einer davon)wieder langeweile gehabt.
Es gibt einen Trail von Argestorf Waldrand zum Waldkater Parkplatz.

Ich bin diesen heute morgen um 09:45 Uhr gefahren,da war er frei.
Um 12:20Uhr waren dort mindestens 20 Äste und dünnere Bäume quergelegt.!!

PSu wirst nicht verhauen,sondern in die Landezone gelegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (8. August 2009)

Fh4n schrieb:


> Evtl. sollten wir uns an die DIMB wenden. Sie wird Größeres bewegen können. Wenn von Seiten der Region und Förstern kein annährendes Entgegenkommen gezeigt wird müsste man echt eine Demo (wie vor einigen Monaten in München aufgrund der Beseitigung des "Bombenkraters") auf die Beine stellen.
> Meinungen, Stimmen, Pläne? Termine für Treffen?



Das mit der DIMB und der Demo ist eine super idee wenn es eine demo geben soll dann aber eine richtig GROßE mit ankündigung in der haz etc. in reden oder ähnliches sollte dann auch der fall mit dem 8 jährigen jungen genant werden. vieleicht ist es auch sinnvoll die demo in hannover zu organisieren da können wir mehr leute Aufmerksam machen!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (8. August 2009)

In Duisburg läuft alles gut. Rundenzeiten im Moment 16-17min, Axel 21min, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab.


----------



## taifun (8. August 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> In Duisburg läuft alles gut. Rundenzeiten im Moment 16-17min, Axel 21min, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab.



Team 1 steht auf Platz 144 Gesamt

144. Team Deisterfreun.de (4er-Team m)	22 Laps (151,8 km)	6:42:07
4113-1 *	BOLTZE Carsten	m	6 (41,4)	3	20:33	2:03:20
4113-2	DINSE Rüdiger	m	5 (34,5)	2	17:18	1:26:30
4113-3	HOHMANN Sören	m	6 (41,4)	2	17:28	1:44:50
4113-4	SCHWABEDISSEN Dirk	m	5 (34,5)	2	17:16	1:26:22

Team 2 steht auf Platz 154 Gesamt

154. Team Deisterfreun.de 2 (4er-Team m)	22 Laps (151,8 km)	6:43:29
4114-1 *	KRUSE Florian	m	6 (41,4)	3	18:50	1:53:01
4114-2	MUNTAU Marc	m	5 (34,5)	2	19:51	1:39:19
4114-3	PIEKORZ Marco	m	6 (41,4)	2	17:21	1:44:06
4114-4	WEIST Mario	m	5 (34,5)	2	17:11	1:25:58

Unser Einzelstarter steht auf Platz 368 Gesamt

Team Deisterfreun.de - Lone Rider Division (Single m)	16 Laps (110,4 km)	6:04:32
1051	WERNER Axel	m	16 (110,4)		22:43

weiter durchhalten Jungs

http://www2.your-sports.com/details/index.php?page=4&eventid=1232&lang=de


----------



## mOrick (8. August 2009)

wenn sich da ein stöckchenleger nicht direkt zu wort meldet...

Zeitungsartikel aus der HAZ

artikel wurde schonmal vorher gepostet aber bitte lest euch mal die *kommentar*e von dem user *nochnautofahrer* durch...

stärker kann man die nagelbrettgeschichte doch nicht schöner reden...man man man
*
*


----------



## taifun (8. August 2009)

mOrick schrieb:


> wenn sich da ein stöckchenleger nicht direkt zu wort meldet...
> 
> Zeitungsartikel aus der HAZ
> 
> ...



was willst den erwarten....nur schön,wie viele doch antworten(abgesehen von unseren usern hier)
Kommt doch wieder mal bewegung rein
Dernochautofahrer wird villeicht mal ein nochradfüßgänger...


----------



## taifun (8. August 2009)

Neuer Zwischenstand:

Team 1

82. Team Deisterfreun.de	31 Laps (213,9 km)	9:37:22
4113-1	B. Carsten	m	8 (55,2)	3	20:49	20:38	2:45:09
4113-2	D. Rüdiger	m	8 (55,2)	3	18:39	18:15	2:26:05
4113-3 *	H.Sören	m	7 (48,3)	3	19:10	17:43	2:04:01
4113-4	S. Dirk	m	8 (55,2)	3	18:22	17:37	2:21:02

Team 2

93. Team Deisterfreun.de 2	31 Laps (213,9 km)	9:44:34
4114-1	K.Florian	m	8 (55,2)	3	18:49	18:49	2:30:33
4114-2	M.Marc	m	8 (55,2)	3	22:26	20:47	2:46:18
4114-3 *	P.Marco	m	7 (48,3)	3	24:15	18:20	2:08:21
4114-4	W.Mario	m	8 (55,2)	3	17:31	17:17	2:18:17

Singel Starter Exto

29.	1051	W.Axel	Team Deisterfreun.de - Lone Rider  Division	 24 (165,6)	 24:23	9:46:28

Wünsche Sturzfreie Nacht


----------



## Evel Knievel (9. August 2009)

@ Flatteraugust
Deine Beiträge find ich eh immer sehr geil, aber der Letzte trifft ma genau den Kern vom Schwarzen!!!


----------



## Kampfmaschine (9. August 2009)

Moinsen,

 in der Aktuellen Ausgabe der Bike ist ein Artikel drin über die Wirrungen der Regelungen für die Nutzung der Waldwege.
Vielleicht sollte man den DIMB doch mal einschalten was hier so abgeht. Dies sollten aber dann die Betroffenen machen, da die es am besten Schildern können.Gerad die jüngsten Vorfälle sind bestimmt interessant für den DIMB!
Auf deren Seite stehen Infos was die Wirrungen angeht!
www.dimb.de


----------



## taifun (9. August 2009)

Molin....weiteres genau hier:
http://www.s162552179.online.de/DIMB-BETR.htm

Und so sieht es in Duisburg aus.

Team 1 Platz 76 

76. Team Deisterfreun.de	61 Laps (420,9 km)	19:40:08
4113-1	B. Carsten	m	17 (117,3)	6	22:04	21:28	6:04:56
4113-2 *	D.Rüdiger	m	15 (103,5)	6	19:03	18:41	4:40:17
4113-3	H.Sören	m	15 (103,5)	5	19:30	18:43	4:40:59
4113-4	S. Dirk	m	14 (96,6)	5	18:08	18:03	4:12:52

Team 2 Platz 87

87. Team Deisterfreun.de 2	60 Laps (414,0 km)	19:39:18
4114-1	K. Florian	m	17 (117,3)	6	19:45	19:37	5:33:31
4114-2	M.Marc	m	14 (96,6)	5	22:36	21:48	5:05:24
4114-3	P.Marco	m	15 (103,5)	5	18:56	18:42	4:40:44
4114-4 *	W.Mario	m	14 (96,6)	5	21:41	18:28	4:18:35

Einzelkämpfer Platz 12

12.	1051	W. Axel	Team Deisterfreun.de - Lone Rider Division	43 (296,7)	26:56	19:19:12

Allen viel Spaß noch,auch heute hier im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (9. August 2009)

GOGOGO Team Deisterfreunde!!!


----------



## MichiP (9. August 2009)

*Platz 12*

Waaahnsinn..........

gruß

Michele


----------



## taifun (9. August 2009)

Fertig gefahren....

Team 1

74. Team Deisterfreun.de	76 Laps (524,4 km)	24:00:14

Team 2

84. Team Deisterfreun.de 2	75 Laps (517,5 km)	24:08:40

Einzelkämpfer Exto

13. Team Deisterfreun.de - Lone Rider Division	53 (365,7)	27:14	24:05:09

Super Jungs


----------



## Barbie SHG (9. August 2009)

Gratulation auch von mir für unsere Heros


----------



## exto (9. August 2009)

AUA !

Mehr gibt's später


----------



## Niggels (9. August 2009)

441 Bilder zur Dokumentation des ganzen sind von meiner seite aus vorhanden 
Ich poste später mal ein Link zum Picasa Webalbum das entstehen wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (9. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


> AUA !
> 
> Mehr gibt's später



AUA dito 
Ich brauch jetzt echt mal mehr als die 1 Std. rumdösen zwischen 2 und 5 Uhr 

Shit, 5 sec und wir hätten noch ne Runde mehr gehabt, aber der Verkehr auf der letzten Runde war kontraproduktiv 

DANKE an Alle!


----------



## firefighter76 (9. August 2009)

danke danke für die blumen erstmal ausruhen popo schonen und morgen gibts mehr


----------



## Downhillfaller (9. August 2009)

http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/2009/08/08/wdrsport-mountainbike.xml

1.Bericht im TV. Schappi, wieso bist du immer im TV zu sehen und wir nicht 

Nacht


----------



## firefighter76 (9. August 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/2009/08/08/wdrsport-mountainbike.xml
> 
> 1.Bericht im TV. Schappi, wieso bist du immer im TV zu sehen und wir nicht
> 
> Nacht



sowas doofes ich war vielleicht 5-6 fahrer hinter carsten dann wäre ch auch drauf


----------



## marcx (9. August 2009)

Wir können stolz sein auf unsere Leistungen! Die Platzierungen sind weitaus besser als angestrebt. 
Besonderen Applaus allerdings hier nochmal virtuell an Axel mit seinem 52 Runden SSP Wahnsinn.. Dein Grinsen am Ende in der Wechselzone war ein Bild für die Götter  Die ungläubigen Blicke der umstehenden Zuschauer allerdings auch 

Und ich bin erstaunt, dass mein antibiotikageschwängerter Körper nach 3 Wochen Krankheit und ohne letztes Training noch zu sowas in der Lage war  Mein Arzt (und vorallem mein Körper) mögen es mir verzeihen..

War ein schönes Wochenende Jungs! Morgen werd ich mal Bilder auswerten und ggf was hochladen.

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (9. August 2009)

An die 24h Fahrer : VOLL GEIL

und an EXTO :


----------



## Jennfa (9. August 2009)

Da habt ihr euch ja mal richtig ins Zeug gelegt! Respekt Männers !


----------



## Burn-y (9. August 2009)

Ich geb jetzt mal als "außenstehender Beobachter" meinen Senf zu der ganzen Sache.

Einige Fahrer hier erzählen, das sie schon seit vielen Jahren dort fahren und akzeptiert wurden. 
Doch jetzt gibts plötzlich ein großes Tara. Und warum?

Der Deister ist zum Teil Staatsforst, zum Teil Privatgrund. Die Besitzer sind Bauern, denen es furz-egal war, ob da Biker durch ihren Wald knattern. Es wurden Trails und auch kleine "kosmetische Eingriffe" akzeptiert. Bis das ganze leider von einigen wenigen bikern kaputt gemacht wurde.
Es wurde auf großen Wegen mit V-max an anderen Waldbesuchern vorbeigezogen ohne die kleinste Möglichkeit zu Bremsen. Eltern hatten (begründete!) Angst um ihre Kinder.
Dann kam der Fall mit der Hütte. Weil Werkzeug schleppen so schwer ist, wurde kurzerhand eine Hütte aufgebrochen und das Werkzeug da zum bauen geklaut. Das war der Tropfen, der das Fass zum Überlaufen gebracht hat.
Die Förster lasse ich mal weg. Die sind schließlich nur für den Staatsforst zuständig.
Und warum die Bauern zu keinen Gesprächen bereit sind? Die haben einfach Angst, das bei einer Legalisierung noch mehr Biker kommen!
Und warum sollten sie das auch tollerieren? Ihr Wald wird umgebaut und ihr Eigentum entwendet. Sollen die Biker doch in den Staatsforst wechseln...Aber da sind ja die genervten Förster...

Tja. Und nu? Ich würde einfach mal sagen: Dumm gelaufen! Bedankt euch bei einigen Torfköppen, und rammt die ungespitzt in den Boden wenn ihr einen bei solchem Verhalten erwischt.
Dann wartet einfach ein paar jahre ab, bis Graß über die Sache gewachsen ist und hofft das ihr wieder akzeptiert werdet.
Je lauter ihr schreit (Demo??), desto sturer werden die Bauern. Die Förster sowieso.
Also immer schön langsam und freundlich bleiben, vielleicht kommt dann alles irgendwann wieder ins Lot.

Gruß

Benny der nächsten Sonntag statt in den Deister in den Harz fährt...


----------



## Madeba (10. August 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Schappi, wieso bist du immer im TV zu sehen und wir nicht


weil bei ihm das Deisterfreun.de-Trikot besser zur Geltung kommt als bei Euch Speichen 

Schade, das trotz Deiner letzten zwei Power-Runden nur ein paar Sekunden gefehlt haben...

@roudy:
Rundenzeiten: 17:07 17:13 17:19 17:43 17:07 17:58 *22:56* ... ... 
Du musstest doch wohl nicht wieder 

 ?


----------



## schappi (10. August 2009)

Das war Roudys übliche 24 h Rennen Reifenpanne die baut er immer ein, damit etwas mehr Spannung auf kommt und um zu testen ob der Service auch klappt!

Ich fühle mich etwas katerig (hab schon eine Aspirin genommen) aber sonst ganz gut, Oberschenkel sind gut durchblutt, Die Bronchien und die Augen haben etwas unter dem Staub (wer den nicht erlebt hat kann sich das nicht vorstellen Nachts mit Licht gab es Stellen da war das wie mit Fernlicht in eine Nebelwand fahren) gelitten.

Das Team war gigantisch!! wir 12 (9 Fahrer 3 Betreuer) haben uns super verstanden.
Hier noch einmal Gr0ßen Dank an Wibke und Maren, die 24 Stunden an der Strecke gesessen haben um uns zu babysitten und Niggels fürs Schrauben und Fotografieren.

Mal hören wie es Exto heute geht.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (10. August 2009)

Ja, ohne die Super-Orga durch Roudy und das Top Weck-Warmfahr-Management und die tröstenden und aufheiternden Worte in der Nacht durch Wibke, Maren und Niggels wären wir nicht so schnell unterwegs gewesen  !!!

Vielen Dank an unseren Standby-Ersatzfahrer Lucky-Luke-03  der sich immer fit gehalten hat, um im Notfall für einen erkrankten und damit ausfallenden Fahrer auch noch einen Tag vorher das 4er Team zu "retten" 

Meine Erkenntniss nach 24h: man(n) kann auch ohne rasierte Beine schnell sein 

Gruß
DHF


----------



## Scott-y (10. August 2009)

So meinen Senf bekommt ihr auch noch !!!!
 Ich bin höchst zu frieden mit dem 24h Rennen, was die Deisterfreunde( einschließlich unserem Legionär Marco Pikorz) angeht und meinem Team 2 ...Wir haben uns wacker geschlagen und teuer verkauft!!!  Den winzigen Abstand zum anderen Team ist durch einen Bremsleitungsschaden am VR entstanden( er wurde an der Treppe ins Geländer gerdängt).  Bis das Rad getauscht war,brauchte es seine Zeit. Zum Glück wurde er dabei nicht verletzt wie leider viele andere, wo nur noch der RTW helfen konnte. Die Veranstaltung und Orga ist super die Strecke ist sehr ausgewogen so das man zwischen den kraftraubenden Anstiegen wieder genug Erholphasen hat. 
 Ich werde mir noch aml meine Zeiten anschauen und ein paar Bilder im mein Album setzen


----------



## Darkwing Duck (10. August 2009)

365,7 km?! In Monaten, wo ich wirklich viel Zeit zum biken habe, komme ich auch auf so eine Strecke 

Aber auch an die anderen, Glückwunsch und meinen größten Respekt


----------



## Quen (10. August 2009)

Moin!

Alex, wie siehts mit morgen aus? Morgen, 17:30 am Waldkater geht klar?!

Bin heute Vormittag eine schöne Runde inkl. Bielsteintrail, Taternpfahl und Bielstein hoch, oberer Teil Barbie, Mögebier und letzter Teil Barbie runter... und da es so gut lief, gleich nochmal Möbebier und Barbie.


----------



## Scott-y (10. August 2009)

24 h Rennen Duisburg Team 2
Ich habe mal eben in die Auswertung geschaut. Na bloß gut das ich die zweite Runde nicht gebummelt habe und doch lieber 3 auf Vollgas gefahren bin. Das hätte und sonst 10 Plätze bestimmt gekostet.


----------



## taifun (10. August 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Alex, wie siehts mit morgen aus? Morgen, 17:30 am Waldkater geht klar?!
> 
> Bin heute Vormittag eine schöne Runde inkl. Bielsteintrail, Taternpfahl und Bielstein hoch, oberer Teil Barbie, Mögebier und letzter Teil Barbie runter... und da es so gut lief, gleich nochmal Möbebier und Barbie.



Du brennst doch..... yo,geht klar....

Noch allen gute erholung von duisburg,,


----------



## Jimmy (10. August 2009)

Burn-y schrieb:


> Ich geb jetzt mal als "außenstehender Beobachter" meinen Senf zu der ganzen Sache.
> 
> Einige Fahrer hier erzählen, das sie schon seit vielen Jahren dort fahren und akzeptiert wurden.
> Doch jetzt gibts plötzlich ein großes Tara. Und warum?
> ...



Eine Strategie, mit der wir vermutlich noch keinen einzigen  Bikepark hätten oder vielleicht noch in Höhlen leben würde. Bei allem, wo es Gegenwind gibt, den kürzeren zu ziehen klingt nicht sehr sinnvoll. Vor allem wird es das Problem, das bei dieser Menge an Bikern besteht, zu 0% lösen. Die Taktik mag ja irgendwo funktionieren, wo 10 Biker unterwegs sind, und da mag sie zur Deeskalation auch sinnvoll sein, aber im Deister wird es herzlich wenig bringen, außer dass sich die Probleme in 5 Jahren oder wann auch immer wiederholen.


----------



## schappi (10. August 2009)

Burn-y schrieb:


> Ich geb jetzt mal als "außenstehender Beobachter" meinen Senf zu der ganzen Sache.
> 
> Einige Fahrer hier erzählen, das sie schon seit vielen Jahren dort fahren und akzeptiert wurden.
> Doch jetzt gibts plötzlich ein großes Tara. Und warum?
> ...



es ist eigentlich nicht meine Art so mit Zeitgenossen umzugehen aber hier muss ich es sagen:
"wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten!"

Dein Post strotz vor gesundem Halbwissen!

Weder die Sache mit den geklauten Bretten am Mögebierstollen noch die Besitzverhältnisse im Deister bekommst du auf die Reihe.
Von den komplexeren Vorgängen ganz zu schweigen.

Viel Spass im Harz
wünscht Schappi


----------



## taxifolia (10. August 2009)

heieieie, schappi, hast Du ne Laune, der Arsch muss ja sehr weh tun
Scheinen ja wieder alle heil da zu sein----- sogar exto, wie erfreulich.

taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (10. August 2009)

Ein Bild aus der Gallerie von Burn-y  

Ohne Kommentar


----------



## Quen (10. August 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Du brennst doch..... yo,geht klar...


 Dann bis morgen!


----------



## LocoFanatic (10. August 2009)

tach zusammen,
großen Respekt an die Duisburg-Fahrer... und besonders an Exto (du Tier!!!)
ich bin die nächsten Tage/Wochen in Springe... und ich würde gerne viel fahren 
auch gerne abends bzw tagsüber unter der Woche. 
Also, meldet euch, auch gerne über PM, damit man sich verabreden kann.
Grüße
Charles


----------



## taifun (10. August 2009)

Nun sollten unsere Rennstrategen langsam ausgeschlafen haben

*Wo sind die FOTOS........???*


----------



## 4mate (10. August 2009)

Seit 9.54 Uhr im Fotoalbum - ich sag' aber nicht bei wem, sonst wär's zu einfach...

@ "Duisburger":  Ganz große Klasse!


----------



## exto (10. August 2009)

Hier mal kleiner Rennbericht (sogar mit nem Paar Bildern):

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6217961&postcount=4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (10. August 2009)

@exto

RESPEKT!!
Es gibt doch immer was neues was man mal probieren kann.

Alle Achtung und Glückwunsch für diese Leistung

Ebenso natürlich an alle anderen Deisterfreun.de


----------



## taifun (10. August 2009)

rätsel: wer ist das ?


----------



## Jennfa (10. August 2009)

Toller Bericht Exto!!! Ganz großes Kino! Bin ja schon gespannt was du nächstes Jahr so vor hast ...

Grüßele Jenna


----------



## firefighter76 (10. August 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> rätsel: wer ist das ?



ich


----------



## taifun (10. August 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> ich



okay...hast einen Trail ohne Treppe gewonnen


----------



## Burn-y (10. August 2009)

Hehe..gut ausgesuchtes Bild von mir...

Ich wollte euch mit meinem Post nicht angreifen. Einer der ominösen Bauern ist halt mein Schwager und ich habe es nur so wieder gegeben, wie ein großer Teil der Bauern das sieht.
Ob das nun wirklich voll den Tatsachen entspricht vermag ich wirklich nicht zu sagen, spielt aber auch eigentlich keine Rolle.
Wollte euch nur mal erzählen, wie die andere der drei Seiten das sieht. 

Ob meine "Deeskalationstaktik" wirklich die Richtige ist vermag ich auch nicht zu sagen. So hätte ich es halt gemacht. Ist ganz sicher nicht der einzige Mögliche Weg, aber einer halt. 

Ich wünsche euch aber bei jedem Weg, den ihr (hoffentlich gemeinsam) versucht, viel Erfolg. Meine Unterstützung habt ihr. Ich würde da auch gern biken.

P.S. @ Schappi: Ich mag über gewisse Vofälle nicht wirklich alles wissen, aber warum das eigentlich auch egal ist hab ich ja oben geschrieben. Und wegen der Besitzverhältnisse hab ich den Plan der "Bauernforce" hier liegen... Aber is ja auch egal.


----------



## Berrrnd (10. August 2009)

ihr seid echt ne super truppe, wenn auch mancher etwas verrückt!  
(@exto: aber trotzdem großen respekt vor deiner leistung!)

glückwunsch zu den platzierungen der beiden 4er teams!

musste ja leider nach 16 runden mit knieproblemen abbrechen. 
aber trotzdem wars ein erlebnis und ich hoffe dass ich nächstes jahr auch wieder dabei bin.


----------



## Power-Valve (10. August 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> ich


da bist du aber schlecht zu erkennen.... hier ists besser:


----------



## firefighter76 (10. August 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> okay...hast einen Trail ohne Treppe gewonnen



war glaube ich die abfahrt wo ich nicht eingeklickt war wär ich fast in dem geländer gelandet und mit kaputter druckstufe in der gabel kein geschenk


----------



## firefighter76 (10. August 2009)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> da bist du aber schlecht zu erkennen.... hier ists besser:



man seh ich da fertig aus heimfahrt war die hölle mein beifahrer konnte mich auch nicht wach halten hat selber gepennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (10. August 2009)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> da bist du aber schlecht zu erkennen.... hier ists besser:


besser schlecht,als so kapuuuuutt


----------



## Power-Valve (10. August 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> man seh ich da fertig aus heimfahrt war die hölle mein beifahrer konnte mich auch nicht wach halten hat selber gepennt



Ich musste mit dem Uraltwohnmobil noch alleine nachhause fahren... Aufgrund unserer 3h Nachtschicht Aufteilung hatte ich ja wenigstens nen bisschen zusammenhaengenden Schlaf. Hab aber trotzdem vor Dortmund noch nen kleines Nickerchen eingelegt (Auf dem Rastplatz) danach gings dann...

Uwe


----------



## exto (10. August 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Toller Bericht Exto!!! Ganz großes Kino! Bin ja schon gespannt was du nächstes Jahr so vor hast ...
> 
> Grüßele Jenna



Danke für die Blumen.

Über nächstes Jahr denke ich lieber noch nicht nach. Ich hab n bisschen Angst, dass mir da was blödes einfällt 

Außerdem ist dieses Jahr ja noch nicht um. Wir haben ja noch Merxhausen und die 8 Stunden von Barntrup...


----------



## firefighter76 (10. August 2009)

roudy marcx und ich haben auch den erst besten rastplatz angesteuert und erstmal kaffe und kuchen pause gemacht und dann weiter im schnecken tempo wegen dem anhänger :kotz: voll monoton zum einschlafen war glaube ich so um kurz nach 18 uhr zu hause 
war aber ein geiles wochenende auf einer geilen veranstalltung wann können wir uns wieder anmelden und wer macht mit


----------



## firefighter76 (10. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen.
> 
> Über nächstes Jahr denke ich lieber noch nicht nach. Ich hab n bisschen Angst, dass mir da was blödes einfällt
> 
> Außerdem ist dieses Jahr ja noch nicht um. Wir haben ja noch Merxhausen und die 8 Stunden von Barntrup...



wie wärs mit nem einrad


----------



## Power-Valve (10. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen.
> 
> Über nächstes Jahr denke ich lieber noch nicht nach. Ich hab n bisschen Angst, dass mir da *was blödes* einfällt



Da muss ich mich anschliessen... @Jenna: Aber toppen? Kann man(n) 24h Einzelstarter ohne jeden Komfort (Federung/Schaltung) noch toppen?

Hut ab, ich quael mich im 4er Team schon...


----------



## Power-Valve (10. August 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> war aber ein geiles wochenende auf einer geilen veranstalltung wann können wir uns wieder anmelden und wer macht mit



Anfang Oktober... wir planen pauschal noch nen Schnupper-Achter Mixed-Team... Hab da so einige Interessenten...


----------



## _Sync_ (10. August 2009)

Fixed Gear wäre noch ein bisschen böser...


----------



## taifun (10. August 2009)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Da muss ich mich anschliessen... @Jenna: Aber toppen? Kann man(n) 24h Einzelstarter ohne jeden Komfort (Federung/Schaltung) noch toppen?



24 h tandem singelspeed stargabel downhill race


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (10. August 2009)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Anfang Oktober... wir planen pauschal noch nen Schnupper-Achter Mixed-Team... Hab da so einige Interessenten...



was ist denn anfang oktober fürn event?


----------



## firefighter76 (10. August 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> was ist denn anfang oktober fürn event?



kannst du dich für 2010 anmelden


----------



## Berrrnd (10. August 2009)

oh ja, hmm ...

brett vorm kopf!? 


für nen 4er team mit nem schnitt zwischen 16er und 18er zeiten würde ich mich zur verfügung stellen, wenn ihr noch wen braucht.


----------



## Power-Valve (10. August 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> oh ja, hmm ...
> 
> brett vorm kopf!?
> 
> ...



was ist mit eurem Team naechstes Jahr?


----------



## Berrrnd (10. August 2009)

die werden wohl auch wieder fahren.
dieses jahr war für mich nur zum schnuppern. war mein erstes 24h rennen.

nun habe ich ungefähr eine vorstellung davon und würde nächstes jahr also gerne in einem team fahren was leistungsmäßig etwa auf einem niveau ist. wir sind rundenzeiten zwischen mittleren 16er und 25er gefahren.


----------



## Power-Valve (10. August 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> die werden wohl auch wieder fahren.
> dieses jahr war für mich nur zum schnuppern. war mein erstes 24h rennen.
> 
> nun habe ich ungefähr eine vorstellung davon und würde nächstes jahr also gerne in einem team fahren was leistungsmäßig etwa auf einem niveau ist. wir sind rundenzeiten zwischen mittleren 16er und 25er gefahren.



Da solltest du einfach "auf bloed" nen Team nennen, die Plaetze werden nach wenigen Tagen weg sein. Und dann halt Leute sammeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niggels (10. August 2009)

Soo hier mal eine kleine Auswahl an Bildern...


Unser Managment Lager








































STAUB
















In der Nacht
















So das wars erstmal. Ich muss erstmal Herr über die Bilderflut werden


----------



## Downhillfaller (10. August 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AC8kCoe9_I"]YouTube - 24 h Duisburg 2009[/ame]

eine Runde mit Helmkamera  
Aber ne veradmmt schnelle Runde 

@Scotty: ihr habt doch auch was gedreht, oder ?


----------



## SPECALIZED2oo8 (10. August 2009)

Ja an dieser stelle auch Herzlichen Glückwunsch von mir an die teams der Deisterfreun.de für die guten platzierungen 

Und ein GANZ GANZ dickes fettes lob an EXTO und echt ich ziehe meinen hut vor dem was du da geleistet hast echt RESPEKT und nächstes mal wenn du antrittst platz 1


----------



## Scott-y (10. August 2009)

Ja ich habe auch ne Runde mit Lenkerkamera, aber ungefähr beim ,,Monte  Schlacko "ging sie aus Energiemangel aus. Den Clip und die Kamera hat Marco. Ich häng michmal dran. 
P.S. Muskelkater ode so ist mir erspart geblieben ,nur mein Sitzfleisch zeigt sich noch ein wenig rot und sensibel. Aber nicht was eine halbe Dose Vaseline nicht beruhigen könnte. Heute mit dem Rad zur Arbeit habe ich mir erspart, ich hatte ein Motivationsproblem. Ich werde mal meinen Therapeuten konsultieren


----------



## Madeba (11. August 2009)

marcx schrieb:


> ...Besonderen Applaus allerdings hier nochmal virtuell an Axel mit seinem 52 Runden SSP Wahnsinn.. Dein Grinsen am Ende in der Wechselzone war ein Bild für die Götter



und



niggels schrieb:


>



dann möchte ich exto lieber nicht schlecht gelaunt begegnen


----------



## schwermetall (11. August 2009)

@ exto: Respekt ! Ich liebe Aktionen, wie deine!
Zum Punkt :
"...haben wir Singlespeeder ja ein Übersetzungsproblem: Immer im falschen Gang!"
Stimmt doch gar nicht!
Wie schriebst du selbst:
"... Um so erstaunter war ich, als ich -immer im grünen Pulsbereich unterwegs- die ersten freien Runden im 20er/21er - Bereich gefahren bin. Nach der ersten planmäßigen fünf Minuten Pause hab ich mir vorgenommen langsamer zu fahren, aber, so blöd sich das anhört, es ging nicht. Ich bin bei dem Versuch einfach aus dem Rhytmus gekommen."

Besser kann man die Vorzüge eines Singelspeeders nicht beschreiben.
Wenn du mal im Deister mit deinem Singlespeed unterwegs bist, lass es mich wissen, dann würde ich auch meinen Singelspeeder fahren.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (11. August 2009)

Salve,
allen Teilnehmern ein großes Kompliment, klasse Teamleistung
Zum EinzelfahrendenSinglespeedKollegen fällt mit nix mehr ein
Das ist allerdings großes Kino.....
Eindrucksvoll finde ich auch extos Bericht und aussagekräftig  niggels Fotos dazu
LG aus HI,
Nachbar Günther


----------



## marcx (11. August 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> dann möchte ich exto lieber nicht schlecht gelaunt begegnen






DAS meinte ich 

Hab jetzt auch noch ein Paar Bilder im Album.


----------



## GrayFox (11. August 2009)

Hi Leute, werde am Samstag ein bisschen im Deister touren. Hab Lust die erste Hälfte der 2 Türme Tour zu machen. Diese Tour findet ihr auf http://www.deister-mtb.de/tour_2
Wer Lust hat, kann mir ja Antworten.
mfg GrayFox


----------



## schappi (11. August 2009)

Die Sportograph Bilder von Duisburg stehen zum Downloaden bereit:
http://www.sportograf.de/de/shop/event/608
Sind sehr schöne Bilder
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (11. August 2009)

GrayFox schrieb:


> Hi Leute, werde am Samstag ein bisschen im Deister touren. Hab Lust die erste Hälfte der 2 Türme Tour zu machen. Diese Tour findet ihr auf http://www.deister-mtb.de/tour_2
> Wer Lust hat, kann mir ja Antworten.
> mfg GrayFox



Wieso nur erste hälfte....ist doch nicht viel..


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. August 2009)

Ic hreihe mich auch mal ins Orchester der Lobfanfaren für die Duisburger ein Deisterdüser ein.   Besonders zu loben ist natürlich Exto für seine Leistung und den wirklich spannenden Bericht von der Front.


Fährt heute eigentlich jemand?


----------



## taifun (11. August 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ic hreihe mich auch mal ins Orchester der Lobfanfaren für die Duisburger ein Deisterdüser ein.   Besonders zu loben ist natürlich Exto für seine Leistung und den wirklich spannenden Bericht von der Front.
> 
> 
> Fährt heute eigentlich jemand?



ja,gleich. 17:30 Waldkater....


----------



## Quen (11. August 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> ja,gleich. 17:30 Waldkater....



... und das ganz locker bei Regen ... 

Bis gleich!


----------



## schappi (11. August 2009)

So hier noch ein Paar Bilder aus Duisburg:
Schappi und Exto im Formationsflug:
















Über dem Hochofen:





Nachts:







Die berühmte Treppe die so viele Opfer gefordert hat:




Das sind einige der Photos vom Sportografen

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (11. August 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ic hreihe mich auch mal ins Orchester der Lobfanfaren für die Duisburger ein Deisterdüser ein.   Besonders zu loben ist natürlich Exto für seine Leistung und den wirklich spannenden Bericht von der Front.
> 
> 
> Fährt heute eigentlich jemand?



Irgendwie habe ich seit Sonntag Abend keine Lust Rad zu fahren.
Ich hoffe das kommt wieder 
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. August 2009)

Timo_TW schrieb:


> hey  meine Deisterfreunde
> wie erwähnt bin ich einer von den die von dem Förster angezeigt wurden !
> ich habe mal eine frage an alle??!!!                 :    Wem gehört eigendlich der wald ( um Wennigsen ) ???
> Würde mich mal interressieren weil dann könnte man ja vielleicht mal mit dem besitzer reden !!??   was haltet ihr davon ??? Weil auf den Trails wachsen ja sowieso keine keine Bäume mehr und von daher   !!
> ...



Läuft seit langem, ist aber ein extrem zähes Spiel.



Niggels schrieb:


> 441 Bilder zur Dokumentation des ganzen sind von meiner seite aus vorhanden
> Ich poste später mal ein Link zum Picasa Webalbum das entstehen wird...



Und....?



Burn-y schrieb:


> Ich geb jetzt mal als "außenstehender Beobachter" meinen Senf zu der ganzen Sache.
> 
> Einige Fahrer hier erzählen, das sie schon seit vielen Jahren dort fahren und akzeptiert wurden.
> Doch jetzt gibts plötzlich ein großes Tara. Und warum?
> ...


Du steht echt gaaaanz außen oder? Nach fast einem Jahr nochmal die Sache vom Mögebierstollen einzutippen. Hat dein Schwager erst jetzt davon erfahren oder es dir erst jetzt erzählt.
Hey!
Das dein Schwager Landwirt ist ok. Das du aber als Mountainbiker, Dinge und Zusammenhänge die dein Schwager dir scheinbar verdreht erzählt mal eben eintippst reicht für einen Bewerbung bei der "BILD"



Madeba schrieb:


> ...
> @roudy:
> Rundenzeiten: 17:07 17:13 17:19 17:43 17:07 17:58 *22:56* ... ...   Du musstest doch wohl nicht wieder
> 
> ?


 Hat das echt 5 Minuten gedauert?



Burn-y schrieb:


> ...Einer der ominösen Bauern ist halt mein Schwager und ich habe es nur so wieder gegeben, wie ein großer Teil der Bauern das sieht.
> Ob das nun wirklich voll den Tatsachen entspricht vermag ich wirklich nicht zu sagen, spielt aber auch eigentlich keine Rolle.
> Wollte euch nur mal erzählen, wie die andere der drei Seiten das sieht.
> 
> ...



Wenns egal ist, schreib doch einfach nix. Viel Spaß wo immer du fährst.



firefighter76 schrieb:


> roudy marcx und ich haben auch den erst besten rastplatz angesteuert und erstmal kaffe und kuchen pause gemacht und dann weiter im schnecken tempo wegen dem anhänger :kotz: voll monoton zum einschlafen war glaube ich so um kurz nach 18 uhr zu hause
> war aber ein geiles wochenende auf einer geilen veranstaltung wann können wir uns wieder anmelden und wer macht mit


Wieso war die Rückfahrt monoton? Trotz Hänger habe ich euch beim Beschleunigen abgehängt. Und euch zu Liebe bin ich 130 statt 80 gefahren 



Niggels schrieb:


> Soo hier mal eine kleine Auswahl an Bildern...So das wars erstmal. Ich muss erstmal Herr über die Bilderflut werden



Ich warte


----------



## NoFear61 (11. August 2009)

Können diese Kinder was unrechtest tun ???  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5TwWeeI5ss"]YouTube - Biken im Deister[/ame]


----------



## FlatterAugust (11. August 2009)

Und das kommt am Ende dabei heraus:







Ihr solltet euch schämen.

Wird wirklich langsam Zeit das die Kinder den Umgang mit Alkohol, Drogen und Schußwaffen erlernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (11. August 2009)

Wie sieht es den am Samstag aus? 

Sind die 24 h Renner schon wieder Trailtauglich
Trainingszeit für Merxhausen beginnt nun...

Wenn nach Freitag Abend noch jemand dazu in der Lage ist


----------



## Deister Koffer (11. August 2009)

He FlatterAugust was ist an dem Bild unerträgliche !
Das ist doch der Lauf der Dinge,, gefressen und gefressen werden.
Gruß
Deister Koffer


----------



## GrayFox (11. August 2009)

An Taifun,

Also ich hab leider nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit, daher kann ich nur die erste Hälfte angehen 

Mfg, Gray Fox


----------



## taifun (11. August 2009)

GrayFox schrieb:


> An Taifun,
> 
> Also ich hab leider nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit, daher kann ich nur die erste Hälfte angehen
> 
> Mfg, Gray Fox



hmm....für die 30 km brauchst doch nur 2h...


----------



## toschi (11. August 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Wie sieht es den am Samstag aus?...


Bin ab Freitag da, gern eine schöne Tour am Morgen und dann Nachmittag Trails


----------



## SPECALIZED2oo8 (11. August 2009)

NoFear61 schrieb:


> Können diese Kinder was unrechtest tun ???



Nein Ich finde es super wie du zu deinen Kindern hälst und wie sich deine kinder sich verhalten besser geht eigentlich nicht deine kinder können aufjedenfall stolz auf ihern vater sein genau so wie du auf deine kinder echt top

Und Viellicht solltest du auch denn sport anfangen denn deine kinder betreiben wäre doch ne echt coole sache ich glaube das würden deine kids auch echt cool finden

Grüße Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoFear61 (11. August 2009)

Wow ... danke !!!  Das tut auch mal gut ;-) 
Ja, das ist auch was für mich aber ehr All Mounten ... wenn ich meine 6 Bandscheiben im Griff habe. 

Nette Grüße manne


----------



## SPECALIZED2oo8 (12. August 2009)

Juuuhuuuuu...... Schlamm schlacht im deister jungs & Mädels  habe heute morgen um halb 11 schon ne kleine runde über ladys only gemacht und mich direkt erst mal 3 mal lang gemacht durch ein paar fahrfehler


----------



## taifun (12. August 2009)

SPECALIZED2oo8 schrieb:


> Juuuhuuuuu...... Schlamm schlacht im deister jungs & Mädels  habe heute morgen um halb 11 schon nene kleine runde über ladys only gemacht und mich direkt erst mal 3 mal lang gemacht durch ein paar fahr fehler



Und hier sind paar Schreibfehler....


----------



## Power-Valve (12. August 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Und hier sind paar Schreibfehler....



die verursachen wenigstens keine Schuerfwunden...


----------



## Jennfa (12. August 2009)

@Homer: Danke für den Tipp mit dem Freeride shirt, hab mir heut ein blaues von O'Neal gekauft . Speziell für Frauen gabs zwar keine, wegen meinen langen Armen musste ich aber auch bei den Männern eh schon M nehmen . Morgen war ja ne Abendrunde geplant, können aber erst morgen Nachmittag sagen ob wirs schaffen.

Grüße Jenna


----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. August 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Morgen war ja ne Abendrunde geplant, können aber erst morgen Nachmittag sagen ob wirs schaffen.
> 
> Grüße Jenna



das wäre schön wenns klappt, Schappi ist wohl auch dabei. Ich bin wahrscheinlich gegen 18:00 startklar vom BBW. wir könnten euch aber auch an der Sängereiche treffen


----------



## 1Tintin (12. August 2009)

Hi,
machen morgen auch ne Runde, melde mich nochmal wann und wo wir aufschlagen.
Wo gibt es Shirt's??


----------



## Ladys-MTB (12. August 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> hallo Lady, das wär auch was für mich  bei mir reichts dieses WE "nur" zum Rock im Gras auf Klein Basche.



yo, das war suuper, klasse...es waren wieder viele gute Bands dabei. 
Dieses Festival kann man echt empfehlen. Das Wetter hat mitgespielt, die Stimmung war erstklassig und um uns herum gab es kein Zelt mit Schnarchern!!!! 

Für mich war das mal wieder ein: 

LASS-DIE-PARTYSAU-RAUS-Wochenende....

Da ich keine ZWANZIG mehr bin, hätte ich noch locker zwei Erholungstage dranhängen können!!! Ausser vom Schlaf hatte ich von allem zu viel!




 und        und        und 


....könnte ich einen ganzen Abend von erzählen!



Aber die Roadrunners von Duisburg haben echt was gerockt!!!!
Congratulations





 an die Teams,              und last but not least


----------



## Madeba (12. August 2009)

juckelt noch irgendwer in Detmold mit ? 
DHF ? roudy ?


----------



## Fh4n (12. August 2009)

Grüße von Steffen und Sören aus Morzine/Portes Du Soleil.
Fotos:
http://bc-north.de/galerie/v/Fh4n/Finale+Ligure+u+Portes+Du+Soleil+31_07_-20_08_09/?g2_page=7
Bericht:
http://philippgerken.de/2009/08/12/portes-du-soleil-tag-1-3-2/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (12. August 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> juckelt noch irgendwer in Detmold mit ?
> DHF ? roudy ?



glaub schon, im Moment so 55% , Tendenz 

DHF


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. August 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> glaub schon, im Moment so 55% , Tendenz
> DHF



0% Ich bin auf einer Hochzeit und werde da von den Duisburg-Heldentaten faseln.
Detmold bin ich einmal gefahren. Das war soooo langweilig und hat permanent geschüttet.
Zudem steht das Hardtail zerlegt im Keller.

Als Vorbereitung auf das Ende meiner Elternzeit, habe ich mal mein liebes Excel gestartet und mit den rundenzeiten von Duisburg gespielt. Was mir besonders auffiel ist, dass wir alle extrem konstant gefahren sind.
DHF Runde 26-28 (18:05-18:11-18:22)
Hoerman Runde 6-7 (17:30-17:27), 18-19 (17:18-17:14) 67-68 (16:50-16:53)
etc. fast wie Synchronschwimmen. Mehr per Mail


----------



## schappi (13. August 2009)

Wie sieht das heute Abend aus Treffen um 18:00 Uhr BBW Barsinghausen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Scott-y (13. August 2009)

Spätschicht
.


----------



## 1Tintin (13. August 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Wie sieht das heute Abend aus Treffen um 18:00 Uhr BBW Barsinghausen?
> Gruß
> Schappi




Werde mit meinem Bruder um 17:00 in Basche oben am Sportplatz (Ende Rakete) starten.

evtl. werden wir dann um 18:00 Uhr am BBW erscheinen, bitte wartet aber *nicht *auf uns, falls was dazwischen kommt.

Ansonstens sehen wir uns vielleicht im Wald irgendwo.


----------



## Jennfa (13. August 2009)

Soooooo isch bin platt. Biken schaffe ich heut Abend leider nicht mehr . Bin generell aber sehr gewillt Abends mal ne Runde mit euch zu drehen und hoffe es klappt mal . Nächste Woche sind wir erstmal bis Do in NRW. Mittwoch gehts nach Winterberg *freu*! Wir wollen morgen noch ne Tourenrunde ohne FF drehen und dann am Samstag oder Sonntag mal ne Vollprotektorenrunde am Waldkater .

Grüßele Jenna


----------



## tweetygogo (13. August 2009)

Streetsession in Hannover!



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=415123&highlight=hannover


----------



## Niggels (13. August 2009)

Meine Bilder aus Duisburg 

http://picasaweb.google.de/Crux939/24hVonDuisburg2oo9#


----------



## exto (13. August 2009)

So, ihr Lieben. Ich will mich hier mal für die vielen anerkennenden Worte bedanken. Jetzt muss dann aber mal gut sein, sonst heb' ich noch ab. 

Um einen kleinen Eindruck von Geschehen (und vom rapiden Verfall meines welken Körpers) zu vermitteln, hab ich mal ne Fotostrecke in cronologischer Reihenfolge in mein Album gestellt. Danke an Niggels für die wirklich geilen Pics !!!

Wer Lust hat: Viel Spass...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. August 2009)

Ist heute Mittag jemand im Wald?
Ich schwanke noch zwischen einer Tour mit Hoermans Renner oder 3h üben für Merxhausen.

Start ist für mich so gg. 12-13 Uhr


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. August 2009)

Hatten wir die schon?

9 Freunde sollte Ihr sein:











Kriegen wir sowas in Merxhausen auch wieder hin 
Also, das Gruppenfoto...als Kulisse dient dort eher ein Trecker oder


----------



## taifun (14. August 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ist heute Mittag jemand im Wald?
> Ich schwanke noch zwischen einer Tour mit Hoermans Renner oder 3h üben für Merxhausen.
> 
> Start ist für mich so gg. 12-13 Uhr



muß arbeiten


----------



## Loni (14. August 2009)

So Junx, ich halte mich dann also mit dem Lob zurück: 
Habt Ihr toll gemacht 

Deisterfreun.din war in den Alpen:





bisl mehr noch im Album. 
war toll!!


----------



## toschi (14. August 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> ...und dann am Samstag oder Sonntag mal ne Vollprotektorenrunde am Waldkater .
> 
> Grüßele Jenna


Morgen soll es richtig heiss werden, das würd ich mir noch mal überlegen .
Also ich bin heute Abend in Bennigsen, Wolle ist dabei und wir wollen morgen auch fahren, mal sehen was die Gemeinschaft heute so vorschlägt, vielleicht sehen wir uns am Waldkater


----------



## blumully (14. August 2009)

Seid alle gegrüßt!
Ich selbst habe morgen keine Zeit zum biken, will aber auf jeden Fall am Sonntag aufs Rad steigen.
Gilt am Sonntag der übliche Treffpunkt zur üblichen Zeit oder ist irgendetwas anderes geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blumully (14. August 2009)

Gehört vielleicht nicht wirklich hier her aber probieren kann man es ja mal:

Hat jemand von Euch ein altes Herrenrad, dass er abgeben möchte. So aus den 30er Jahren bis maximal aus den 50ern. Muß auch nicht gut in Schuß sein. Darf auch ein bisschen Rost dran sein - Ich hätte wohl mal wieder Lust, ein altes Rad zu restaurieren.


----------



## LocoFanatic (14. August 2009)

ich will morgen und So fahren?
Bitte um Vorschläge.
Grüße
Charles


----------



## exto (14. August 2009)

Also ich werd' mir das ganze Wochenende auf unserem Familien-Sommerfest den Wanst vollschlagen...

no sports at all !!!


----------



## Jennfa (15. August 2009)

So, heute um 11Uhr treffen BBW .


----------



## tweetygogo (15. August 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5976840


----------



## Homer_Simplon (15. August 2009)

Morgen wollte ich gern vollverschalt um 11:30 gen Waldkater rollen um hüpfen zu üben


----------



## Jennfa (15. August 2009)

Sind auch da, fahren aber mit dem Auto vor. Hab keine Lust mit der gesamten Ritterrüstung da rüber zu fahren . 12 Waldkater? können ja dann erstmal zu den Trails hoch und später noch bmx bahn oder so :


----------



## LocoFanatic (15. August 2009)

ich will, nachdem ich euren Beitrag erst heute morgen NACH dem Aufstehen gesehen habe, morgen aber wieder fahren... ich habe auch ein tolles grünes Trikot.
Wer kommt mit? 
lockere Runde, egal wo lang, gerne auch mit Treffen der abfahrtsorientierten Fahrern 
Grüße
Charles


----------



## blumully (15. August 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Morgen wollte ich gern vollverschalt um 11:30 gen Waldkater rollen um hüpfen zu üben



Dann bin ich um 11:30 bei Dir - ist das o.k.?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (15. August 2009)

blumully schrieb:


> Dann bin ich um 11:30 bei Dir - ist das o.k.?



Yo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (15. August 2009)

Bin morgen mit Samy mal wieder im Harz.
Im Deister fürchten wir uns vor den wie man so hört gewaltätigen Förstern 

Wie sieht das denn nächste Woche mal abends aus? Bischen Training für Merxhausen?


----------



## taifun (15. August 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Sind auch da, fahren aber mit dem Auto vor. Hab keine Lust mit der gesamten Ritterrüstung da rüber zu fahren . 12 Waldkater? können ja dann erstmal zu den Trails hoch und später noch bmx bahn oder so :





Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Morgen wollte ich gern vollverschalt um 11:30 gen Waldkater rollen um hüpfen zu üben




12:00 uhr Kater am Waldrand....bin dabei!


----------



## Jennfa (16. August 2009)

Heute stand für mich springen üben auf dem Plan, sonst ist auch das hochschieben in so nem fetten Schutzpaket in der Hitze nicht zu empfehlen...boah war das heute heiß! 
Danke nochmal an alle für die Sprungsession heute aufm Barbie und an der BMX-Bahn, vor allem den 3 Männers für die Geduld und das Mutmachen beim flachen double auf der BMX-Bahn. Endlich hab ichs geschafft, jetzt heißt es nur noch dran bleiben *Visionenhab*. 

@taifun: Gute Besserung dem Handgelenk! 

Noch nen schönen Restsonntag! 
Grüße Jenna


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. August 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> ...
> Wie sieht das denn nächste Woche mal abends aus? Bischen Training für Merxhausen?



Ich bin - außer Montag - dabei.
Üben auf Barbie & BMX. Oder sollen wir mal wieder die Kicker im Süllberg angucken?
Kennt jemand die Strecke in Merxh. und weiß, was man(n) genau üben sollte?
Ich habe schon den Ehrgeiz da artgerecht runter zu hoppeln, statt im Wiegetritt alle Chickenway runter zu knattern.
Ich hatte vor keinem Marathon der letzten 15Jahre sooo viel Bammel wie vor diesen 800m bergab


----------



## schappi (16. August 2009)

Habt Ihr Toschi und Kumpel gestern oder heute gesehen.
Mich würd mal interessieren wie es seinem Freund gefallen hat.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (16. August 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> 0% Ich bin auf einer Hochzeit und werde da von den Duisburg-Heldentaten faseln.
> Detmold bin ich einmal gefahren. Das war soooo langweilig und hat permanent geschüttet.



Puh, war das hart heute 
Duisburg war eine Sonntagsausfahrt dagegen  Echt!

Kein Wunder: 24 hDuisburg: 140km/1700Hm/6,5 Std.
                   3h Detmold:     67km/1380Hm/3 1/4 Std.

und langweilig war die Strecke nicht Roudy (neue Strecke)
Geregnet hat es leider auch nicht, ganz im Gegenteil.

Madeba und ich waren die einzigsten Vertreter  
Nur 1 Deisterfreunde Trikot  aber das wurde gleich von Sumsemann erkannt 

So jetzt brauch ich nen Rollator 

Gruß
DHF


----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. August 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Toschi und Kumpel gestern oder heute gesehen.
> Mich würd mal interessieren wie es seinem Freund gefallen hat.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Ich bin gestern mit Moritz, Toschi und Wolfgang ne schöne Tour gefahren.
Wir waren aufm Heisterburgtrail, Feggendorfer T. bis zum alten Bikepark, Teerweg, No Country for old Men und Rakete, wobei ich mich nach dem ersten Teil vom Teerweg ausgeklinkt habe. Wolfgang hat ne Menge Bilder gemacht und und hat seitens der Umweltverträglichkeit überhaupt keine Bedenken. Die Trails haben ihm richtig gut gefallen und für den Ostdeister wird er sicher nochmal herkommen. 
Bei der heutigen Sprung und Schwitzsession habe ich zu ersten mal nen Sprung gewagt den man nicht auch einfach überfahren könnte  . Ich muss noch an meiner Pedalkontrolle bei der Landung feilen. 
Hoffentlich ist Alex nix schlimmeres passiert. Gute Besserung  
Für Merxhausen wäre vlt. ein Streckenabschnitt vom Barbiegrab mit Stoppuhrmessung ganz gut, um die Linienwahl und das Kurvengefühl zu üben.


----------



## toschi (16. August 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> ...Mich würd mal interessieren...


Homer hat ja schon ne Menge gesagt, er war schon begeistert von der Vielfalt und hat keine Bedenken, auch nicht was den Heisterburg angeht. Historische Denkmal hin oder her, Bikereifen machen da nichts kaputt oder kaputter als Wanderlatschen, ausserdem wird das "kulturhistorische Denkmal" -sofern es denn eines ist- auch nicht gepflegt oder als solches deklariert, es wird halt einfach der Natur überlassen was sie damit macht.

Vielleicht meldet er sich hier auch noch mal zu Wort, wenn nötig mehr Infos in der IG.

Ich bin gestern noch nach Goslar hab mich nach dem Frühstück aber entschlossen nach Göttingen zu fahren, wegen Fussball . Bin vorher dort eine kleine Runde gefahren und habe meinen ersten (Mini-)Kicker gebaut, hoffentlich hats keiner gesehen.


----------



## Phil81 (16. August 2009)

Aber wir haben dich gesehen 

Achja den Trail gibts nicht mehr oder wir waren zu  blöd 
War ne Super Runde aber beinah hät uns der Bus nicht hoch geshuttelt.

Aber bis auch Eva Braun die vermuttlich schon immer in der einen Ecke gestanden hat, war die Wandergruppe sehr nett und aufgeschlossen so das wir dann doch noch Platz im Bus hatten. Ein Herz für faule Mountainbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (16. August 2009)

Okay...erst mal das Gute vorweg Handgelenk ist soweit heile

Hoffe ihr hattet trotzdem noch gute Tag.Nachden ich nach ewig dauernden Km endlich zuhause ankam,versuchte ich mich aus den gesamten bikezeug zu pellen.Welches sich nur mit Schmerzen bewerkstelligen lies.Ich kühlte auch sofort.doch merkte,das ich den Arm nicht mehr strecken konnte.So lies ich mich ins Gehrdener Krankenhaus fahren.Nach der ersten Untersuchung,konnte noch nichts festgestellt werden.Darauf hin wurden Röntgenbilder gemacht,auf denen alles okay aussah.Doch bei einer Spezialaufnahme,sah man dann doch das in der Innenseite des Ellebogenknochens ein winziges Stück abgesplittert ist.

Das hieß dann 10 Tage Gips....super.

Komisch ist halt,das es innen kaputt ist,obwohl außen und mit Protektor draufgefallen bin.Naja...

So fällt Merkshausen wohl aus für mich
Entschuldigt schreibweise,schreibe nun mit links.....







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jennfa (16. August 2009)

Mist, dass es nun gebrochen ist und dann noch der Ellbogen . Hab mir beim Skaten auch mal den Ellenbogen gebrochen beim abstützen auf die Hand beim Sturz. Die Kraft überträgt sich dann halt wenn man pech hat auf das Ellbogengelenk. Bei mir hieß es aber nur kurz Gips und dann den Arm jeden Tag mehrmals in bestimmte Richtungen bewegen, damits schnell wieder beweglich wird! Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass es schnell wieder wird! Schade, dass Merxhausen für dich ausfällt!

Grüße Jenna


----------



## Madeba (16. August 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Puh, war das hart heute
> 
> ...
> 
> So jetzt brauch ich nen Rollator


dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Außer, das DHF mich überrundet hat 

ICH WILL REGENRENNEN ! Rennen bei 28° im Schatten, wenn es denn welchen gibt, sollten verboten werden !

(gut, das ich einen Garagentoröffner habe, so konnten meine Nachbarn das Drama "wie komme ich aus dem Auto raus (in drei Akten)" nicht sehen


----------



## Deister Koffer (16. August 2009)

Was willst du REGENRENNEN!
Ich glaub, dass du noch nicht lang genug Mtb fährst!
Ich bin in meinen Leben, schon oft genug Rennen im Regen und bei 4 Grad gefahren !
Am Besten du fährst mal Sundern-Hagen mit, da ist das Wetter meistens nicht so angenehm.
Und wenn deine Finger dann bei leichten Regen /Schnee anfangen nicht mehr da zu sein, ändert sich dies Aussage ! 
Oder wenn erst das Wasser oben in die Schuh reinläuft und vorne wider raus, was für ein Spaß!
Glaub mir!!!   Du willst Sonne und 30 Grad.
Gruß
Deister Koffer


----------



## Deisterbuddler (16. August 2009)

Ich war zwar jetzt schon einige Jahre nicht mehr in Merxhausen, aber ich würde Euch eher empfehlen den Ladys Only und den unteren Teil des Frankwegs zu üben. Und BMX Bahn kann auch nicht schaden.


----------



## Jennfa (16. August 2009)

Danke für den Tipp ! Ich hab da eine Seite mit ein paar Bildern der letzten DHs in Merxhausen gefunden. Wer Lust hat kann sich ja mal durch die Ordner der letzten Rennen klicken...ich hoffe mal die Strecke ist bei uns nicht so matschig ! [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klIkba65l_Q"]YouTube - Solling Downhill[/ame]...hab noch ein Video vom Solling Funpark gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (17. August 2009)

Es gibt was neues in der IG, schaut mal *rein

*Gruss toschi


----------



## Ladys-MTB (17. August 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> .....Das hieß dann 10 Tage Gips....super.
> [/IMG]



Man, son Shit und dann auch noch die "falsche Seite", ich wünsch dir gute Besserung!! Lass dich von deiner Family verwöhnen!!! 
Eine schmerzfreie Zeit! 
vG Lady-MTB

...bis bald im Wald...


----------



## Torben. (17. August 2009)

ich sag da auch mal gute besserung


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. August 2009)

Deister Koffer schrieb:


> Was willst du REGENRENNEN!
> Ich glaub, dass du noch nicht lang genug Mtb fährst!
> Ich bin in meinen Leben, schon oft genug Rennen im Regen und bei 4 Grad gefahren !
> Am Besten du fährst mal Sundern-Hagen mit, da ist das Wetter meistens nicht so angenehm.
> ...



Sundern kann ich auch als Abgewöhnung empfehlen. Das Duschen danach im Feuerwehrquarantänezelt ohne Geschlechtertrennung fand ich aber...
Und auch, dass Regina Marunde, während ich duschte mein Rad reinigte (Danke nochmal)



taifun schrieb:


> Okay...erst mal das Gute vorweg Handgelenk ist soweit heile
> 
> Hoffe ihr hattet trotzdem noch gute Tag.Nachden ich nach ewig dauernden Km endlich zuhause ankam,versuchte ich mich aus den gesamten bikezeug zu pellen.Welches sich nur mit Schmerzen bewerkstelligen lies.Ich kühlte auch sofort.doch merkte,das ich den Arm nicht mehr strecken konnte.So lies ich mich ins Gehrdener Krankenhaus fahren.Nach der ersten Untersuchung,konnte noch nichts festgestellt werden.Darauf hin wurden Röntgenbilder gemacht,auf denen alles okay aussah.Doch bei einer Spezialaufnahme,sah man dann doch das in der Innenseite des Ellebogenknochens ein winziges Stück abgesplittert ist.
> 
> ...



Ach du *******...warum machst du das? 



Madeba schrieb:


> dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Außer, das DHF mich überrundet hat
> 
> ICH WILL REGENRENNEN ! Rennen bei 28° im Schatten, wenn es denn welchen gibt, sollten verboten werden !
> 
> (gut, das ich einen Garagentoröffner habe, so konnten meine Nachbarn das Drama "wie komme ich aus dem Auto raus (in drei Akten)" nicht sehen


----------



## taifun (18. August 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ach du *******...warum machst du das?



Wenn ich das wüßte...dann wäre es besser ausgegangen
Heute Gips gewechselt bekommen,Finger und Handgelenk angeschwollen


----------



## Madeba (18. August 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> ...
> So fällt Merkshausen wohl aus für mich
> ...



[pietätmodus AUS]

dann brauchst Du ja Dein Protektorengelumpe an dem WE auch nicht, oder ? 
verleihst Du den Krempel evtl. ? 

[pietätmodus EIN]


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. August 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> [pietätmodus AUS]
> 
> dann brauchst Du ja Dein Protektorengelumpe an dem WE auch nicht, oder ?
> verleihst Du den Krempel evtl. ?
> ...


 
Das von hoerman geliehene Safety-Jaket beanspruche ICH


----------



## exto (18. August 2009)

Ihr würdet auch vor'm Leichenfleddern nicht zurück schrecken, oder?


----------



## Madeba (18. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Ihr würdet auch vor'm Leichenfleddern nicht zurück schrecken, oder?



hmmm... meinst Du, ich könnte auch ohne das Zeugs nach Merxhausen fahren, und an den entsprechenden Stellen einfach darauf warten, das ich die Protektoren von der Strecke sammeln kann, _bevor_ der Notarzt die Dinger runterschneidet ?

Dann wüsste ich auch gleich, welche was taugen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Ihr würdet auch vorm Leichen fleddern nicht zurück schrecken, oder?


 
Hast recht, das war übereilt und Pietätslos 
Aus meiner Zivi Zeit weiß ich, dass "es" geht solange er noch nicht kalt ist.
Andererseits hat Taifun, wenn er echt "nur" 10 Tage ausfällt ja noch alle Karten in der "linken" Hand.

Ich drücke die Daumen.

Roudy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LocoFanatic (18. August 2009)

Ich verkaufe meine Protektoren. Aber erst ab nächster Woche, wenn ich wieder aus dem Schwarzwald zurück bin. (Keine Angst, ich fahre die dort nicht, aber vorher ist zu stressig.)
Bei Interesse bitte pm.
Grüße
Charles


----------



## Barbie SHG (18. August 2009)

Aloah,
ich will evtl. Morgen  ne kleine Westdeistertour (2-3 Std)  machen.
Igrendwas wo man auf Vollverschalung verzichten kann
(RT, SChmierseife, Passtrail usw.)
Start vielleicht so gegen 16:30 oder 17:00 entweder Parkplatz Teufelsbrücke, BH oder Besucherbergwerk.

Jemand Interesse mitzukommen??

Gruß Tom


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. August 2009)

Aloah,

ich fahre im Ostdeister.
Ziel: Üben für Merxhausen

Start: Mittwoch ca. 18 - 18:15 Laube
Barbie/BMX/Grenz


----------



## 1Tintin (18. August 2009)

Kann diese Woche leider keine Feierabendrunde drehen,
hole morgen mein neues Bike ab.

Viel Spass, wünsche ich euch


----------



## toschi (18. August 2009)

Ich möcht noch mal dran erinnern 


toschi schrieb:


> Es gibt was neues in der IG, schaut mal *rein
> 
> *Gruss toschi


----------



## firefighter76 (18. August 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Aloah,
> 
> ich fahre im Ostdeister.
> Ziel: Üben für Merxhausen
> ...



wird eng bei mir wenn ich erst 18 uhr aus dem puff rauskomme werde mich aber beeilen kannst mir dann ja noch mal simsen sonst komme ich nach zur laube


----------



## marcx (19. August 2009)

Wir haben also doch Unterstützung in der Bevölkerung


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. August 2009)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Kann diese Woche leider keine Feierabendrunde drehen,
> hole morgen mein neues Bike ab.
> Viel Spass, wünsche ich euch


Dauert das die ganze Woche  ?



toschi schrieb:


> Ich möcht noch mal dran erinnern


Habs gelesen, kann aber nicht so weit vorraus planen und habe zudem das "Problem" das mein "MTB-Wochenende ohne Familie-Konto" auf 0 steht.



firefighter76 schrieb:


> wird eng bei mir wenn ich erst 18 uhr aus dem puff rauskomme werde mich aber beeilen kannst mir dann ja noch mal simsen sonst komme ich nach zur laube


 
Später geht nicht, sonst wirds DH-Nightride und das ist illegal!!!

PS: Mir brennt die Sonne auf die Mütze, da kam mir ein Gedanke. Nacktwanders ist ja in aller Munde (öhöm) => Noch ist Zeit für "Nackt-MTB-Geocaching"


----------



## Darkwing Duck (19. August 2009)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Kann diese Woche leider keine Feierabendrunde drehen,
> hole morgen mein neues Bike ab.
> 
> Viel Spass, wünsche ich euch



Cool, was wirds denn jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (19. August 2009)

marcx schrieb:


> Wir haben also doch Unterstützung in der Bevölkerung



Schöner Leserbrief !!

Ich glaube, dass ganz schön viele so denken, dass nur die "anderen" lauter schreien 

BTW: Hab jetzt alles für Merxhausen zusammen. Das einzige, was mir partout nicht in die Hände fallen will, ist ein günstiger + guter Vorbau in 65 x 25,8 mm. Es gibt überall nur noch dieses Oversize-Zeug und ich will unbedingt meinen schönen Lowrider behalten  Hat vielleicht jemand noch was rumliegen?


----------



## 1Tintin (19. August 2009)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Cool, was wirds denn jetzt?



Wie bereits angedroht, das Specialiced Pitch Pro!

Schön in Weiss / mit Grün passend zum Deisterfreunde-Trikot.

Bin schon ganz aufgeregt.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (19. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Schöner Leserbrief !!
> 
> Ich glaube, dass ganz schön viele so denken, dass nur die "anderen" lauter schreien
> 
> BTW: Hab jetzt alles für Merxhausen zusammen. Das einzige, was mir partout nicht in die Hände fallen will, ist ein günstiger + guter Vorbau in 65 x 25,8 mm. Es gibt überall nur noch dieses Oversize-Zeug und ich will unbedingt meinen schönen Lowrider behalten  Hat vielleicht jemand noch was rumliegen?



Evel hat noch nen race face diabolous Vorbau in 70 oder 65 Länge


----------



## exto (19. August 2009)

dann frag ich den morgen mal. Die Truppe kommt, glaube ich, heute aus PDS zurück, oder?


----------



## Torben. (19. August 2009)

marcx schrieb:


> Wir haben also doch Unterstützung in der Bevölkerung



Schöner Leserbrief. Es sollte mehr davon geben.
Leider denken noch zu wenige aussenstehende so und die "gegnerische" seite leider auch!


----------



## DrFroop (19. August 2009)

Nabend auch..

Ich hab da mal ne frage so im bezug auf deister-trails in bereich barsinghausen/hohenbostel.
Bin da geboren,also hohenbostel und wollte mal fragen ob es da in dem abschnitt auch nen paar trails oder spots gibt. Könnte zwar selber mal hinfahren und suchen aber dat dauert mir dann doch etwas zu lange. Kann mir da vielleicht jemand von euch nen tip geben?

Lg der Froop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (20. August 2009)

hallo deisterfreun.de 

wir sind alle wieder heile aus portes du soleil zurück. 

*pds ist einfach der absolute oberhammer. *

nach 2 tagen hatten wir hornhaut oder blasen an den fingern. 

jeden tag bis zu 30°c machen mit kompletter protection nicht wirklich immer spaß. da floß der schweiss schon beim anziehen des ganzen gelumpes .

ein satz bremsbeläge musste sich den heftigsten bremswellen, die ich je gesehen hab, geschlagen geben. 

ansonsten ohne "nennenswerte" stürze 10 tage pds überstanden 

die trails sind teilweise echt krank  ( aber megageil ), 
gegen den vertride vom pléney ist der satellitentrail eine butterfahrt. 

die dh-strecke in champery hab ich verweigert, die geht garnicht 
*wie die sam hill im regen fahren konnte, werde ich mein lebtag nicht verstehen 


bis die tage 

hoerman
















*


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. August 2009)

Nach diesem Beitrag noch mit irgendwas punkten zu können scheint aussichtslos.
Geile Fotos 
Schöne, dass Ihr heile zurück seid - wieviel Kilos habt Ihr denn abgeschwitzt?
Haben wir Deisteraner jetzt überhaupt noch Chancen euch zu folgen?
Habt Ihr euch das Rennen angeschaut?

Ich war gestern mit dem Firefighter üben.
Fazit nach 3,5h: Hüpfen klappt, Deviant geht auch bei 30°C, Protektoren schützen auch vor Sonnenbrand.


----------



## taifun (20. August 2009)

Moin,schöne Bilder....und ich kann nicht fahren bei dem geilen Wetter

Heute kam die My heimat Zeitung in unseren briefkasten,wie bei vielen andern auch.Der Bericht von Exto ist auf Seite 8 komplett abgedruckt.Das lesen nun auch die,die es noch nicht im netz gelesen haben


----------



## Phil81 (20. August 2009)

Scheiss Protektorenbräune meine Waden sehen aus wie Zebras 

Wer hat den Lust auf ne Runde am Samstag?


----------



## mh320i (20. August 2009)

@ exto  ist zwar mit 70mm etwas länger, aber sonst vielleicht was du suchst?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/204989/cat/29/date/1220785653


----------



## Jennfa (20. August 2009)

Sind wieder da...

@ hoerman: schön dass ihr wieder heile da seid! Klingt nach nem Megageilen Bikeurlaub! Bin ganz neidisch, auch wenn die Strecken für mich wahrscheinlich noch nen bisserl zu heftig wären, deshalb üben üben üben....

Wir waren gestern ja "nur"  in Winterberg, was mich aber auch schon begeistert hat. Das ist mal was ganz anderes als Braunlage oder das was man ausm Deister so kennt. Hat irre viel spaß gemacht die Northshore Strecke und den Downhill zu fahren. Fourcross und Freecross waren aber auch sehr genial . Da hat mich auch mein lädierter Mittelfinger (blöder Baum ) nicht vom weiterfahren abgehalten. Gut dass ich ein paar Ibuprofen eingepackt hatte .

Mein Fazit: 
Winterberg war anspruchsvoller und abwechslungsreicher als Braunlage.
In Braunlage fand ich die Streckenlänge toll, wobei mir auf den Strecken noch ein paar Kurven fehlen. Die Naturbelassenheit der Strecken hat mir teilweise auch ganz gut gefallen.

Grüßele Jenna


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. August 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Sind wieder da...
> 
> @ hoerman: schön dass ihr wieder heile da seid! Klingt nach nem Megageilen Bikeurlaub! Bin ganz neidisch, auch wenn die Strecken für mich wahrscheinlich noch nen bisserl zu heftig wären, deshalb üben üben üben....
> 
> ...



@ jennfa 

danke , war auch sehr , sehr geil 

in pds ist wirklich für alle was dabei. vom slopestyle, northshore, klasse anliegerkurven ( allerdings mit riiiiiiiiesigen bremswellen ),
bishin zu flowigen trails und total kranke,steile abfahrten. 
(die spinnen die franzosen und schweizer   )

in pds hast du auch deinen spaß, garantiert. 
und mit deiner fahrtechnik, brauchst du dich vor den männern nun wirklich nicht verstecken .


----------



## exto (20. August 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Fourcross und Freecross waren aber auch sehr genial .



Fourcross + Slopestyle + Funride  Das ist definitiv meine Lieiblingsvariante in Winterberg !!!

Wenn du jetzt noch n bisschen übern Frankweg bügelst, bist du für Merxhausen perfekt gerüstet.

Ich finde, Merxhausen (mit der diesjährigen Erweiterung nach oben), lässt sich so beschreiben: 


oben (ca 20%): wie die erste Hälfte Barbie, plus den ein oder anderen (kleinen) Kicker. Wenn's geblieben ist, wie im vorletzten Jahr, ein (harmloser) Double und ein Gap, dessen Chickenway genauso schnell ist.
mitte (ca 40%): wie der Mittelteil vom Farn. Wenig Gefälle, viele Wurzeln, paar kleinere Kicker. Ziemlich technisch. Da kann man wenig Zeit gewinnen, aber viel verlieren. Nicht pushen, lieber extrem sauber fahren
unten (ca 40%): Dual-Slalom-Strecke. Im Prinzip ähnlich dem 4Cross in Wibe, allerdings schmaler und viiiel ruppiger. Da kann man auf jeden Fall RICHTIG Tempo machen, braucht aber auch ne dicke Hose! Vor den Anliegern jeweils Sprünge bzw. Waschbrett. (besser wegdrücken soweit's geht und lieber die Anlieger sauber fahren) Unten ein Double und ein fetter Zielsprung


----------



## Madeba (20. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


> ...und ein fetter Zielsprung


und wenn Du einfach links dran vorbeipfeilst, sparst Du Dir ein bis zwei Sekunden


----------



## MUD´doc (20. August 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> und wenn Du einfach links dran vorbeipfeilst, sparst Du Dir ein bis zwei Sekunden



...und du brichst dir vielleicht nicht das Schlüsselbein, wie der Biker im letzten Jahr. 
Ich höre noch die Leute rufen, "Fahr vorbei!!!" Aber neee, mit 50 Jahren auf´n Buckel 
und 80 mm Federweg am CC-Hardtail ist das wohl machbar 
Leider nicht.

Gruß ausm Westfalen-Thread. Hier ist auch wieder das Teilnehmerfeld für MX-Hausen 
aus unseren Reihen dezimiert. Unser Kona-Fahrer hat es zerlegt mit Zwangspause 
für´n Rest des Jahres. 
Hoffe, der Rest von euch überlebt die nächste Woche bis zum Rennen.
Hey exto, wenn du das Canyon nicht mehr hast, dann will ich dich wenigstens mit 
dem Cheetah dort fliegen sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (20. August 2009)

Hey Mud'doc
nett das du mal vorbeischaust. Dein neuster Grauzonenbiker Cartoon ist wieder spitze:



Jetzt weiß, daß die Typen im Deister nicht hormongeschwollen Jennfa mit ihren 1,50m langen Beinen 


nachschauen sondern ihrem Neuen Cheeta!

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Evel Knievel (20. August 2009)

Für mich stellt sich ein paar Tagen nur noch eine Frage!

Wie konnte Sam Hill 2007 als letzter Starter beim Worldcup in Champery im Regen auf den 3. Platz fahren wo doch die anderen vor ihm im Trockenen runtergekommen sind?
Das werd ich wohl nie erfahren, genauso wenig, ob es noch anderes Leben im Universum gibt.
Diese Strecke is das übelste was ich bisher gesehen hab. Ich hab heute schon mehrfach Videovergleich gemacht und kann einfach nicht glauben was da abgeht!
Sam Hill gehört auf alle Fälle heilig gesprochen!!!

Ansonsten war der Urlaub wieder sehr geil, von 9 Tagen sind wir 8 gefahren. 
Jetzt bin ich aber fest und mach erst ma 1 Tag Pause.


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. August 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich aber fest und mach erst ma 1 Tag Pause.



sonntag würde bei mir klar gehen.

bis dahin sollte ich wieder locker sein


----------



## Phil81 (20. August 2009)

Keiner Samstag unterwegs?

Wollt mir gerne mal die beiden Technischen Trails unter die Räder nehmen. War ja etwas übern


----------



## firefighter76 (20. August 2009)

sonntag klingt gut  wäre ich wohl dabei 

wie schaut es morgen abend aus ist nacht von hannover werden zwar diese dackelschneider  gefahren aber ist ne super stimmung da am opernplatz beginnt um 19:00 wer hat den noch lust???
gruß firefighter


----------



## Jennfa (20. August 2009)

Omg was für ein Foto ! 
Boah hatte ich heute nen Muskelkater!!! Am Wochenende wenn dann wahrscheinlich Sonntag. Samstag wollen wir zur Nicolai Hausmesse .


----------



## _Sync_ (20. August 2009)

Ich hätte auch mal wieder Lust auf Deister, muss nur mal schauen, ob ich Sonntag frühzeitig aufstehen kann...


----------



## toschi (20. August 2009)

Ich starte den Aufruf noch mal hier da in der Ig sich nix tut oder übersehen wird ...


> *Nachdem wir uns schon mehrfach über ein Harzwochenende unterhalten haben mache ich mal den Vorschlag das noch dieses Jahr zu orgarnisieren. *
> 
> Teilnehmerzahl bis max. 16, wobei ich 16 schon als größtmögliche Gruppe ansehe, aber da ich die meisten von Euch kenne und die Fahrleistung einschätzen kann wird das noch passen.
> 
> ...


Bis jetzt sind sechs Plätze belegt
dabei
taifun
Homer_Simplon
firefighter76

toschi
todoterenno 1
todoterenno 2
Wolfgang?

ist also noch Platz für max. fünf Personen


----------



## Madeba (21. August 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Samstag wollen wir zur Nicolai Hausmesse .


dort werden wir auch hinfahren - aber mit Umweg durch die umliegenden Wälder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (21. August 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> [...] Samstag wollen wir zur Nicolai Hausmesse .



Habt ihr zufällig noch nen Platz im Auto?

Wollte heute eigendlich mit nem Kollegen mit dem Rennrad vorbeifahren aber das Wetter ist uns zu schlecht.


----------



## lakekeman (21. August 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Habt ihr zufällig noch nen Platz im Auto?



Moin,
können dich gerne mitnehmen, kein Problem. Du müsstest allerdings irgendwie nach Barsinghausen kommen (Zug?), weil wir ja nicht mehr in Hannover wohnen und dementsprechend von hier starten


----------



## schappi (21. August 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Omg was für ein Foto !
> Boah hatte ich heute nen Muskelkater!!! Am Wochenende wenn dann wahrscheinlich Sonntag. Samstag wollen wir zur Nicolai Hausmesse .



Ist das Foto besser?




Wann und wo wollen wir uns nun am Sonntag treffen?
Westen oder Osten?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoermy (21. August 2009)

Wenn jemand eine Brille vor kurzem verloren hat einfach melden
Gruss Stephan


----------



## taxifolia (21. August 2009)

Wg. Termin 14 :00 am 25.09.2009 im Büro des Bürgermeisters Springe:

Ich wußte von dem Termin nichts und kann jetzt auch nicht ( mitten am Tag in der Arbeitswoche ) ( Termin, der da liegt habe ich schonmal verschoben ) - mein Mandant hält mich noch für doof, was zu vermeiden ist.

Wenn es Termine gibt, sollten die langfristiger angekündigt werden.  
Tja pebbels, sieht nach einem Soloauftritt auf. 

Vielleicht hilft schappi mit seiner *.ppt und der Waldkarte aus, das würde schon helfen.

Gruß
taxi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. August 2009)

toschi, ich hatte Paul (noch nicht ganz sicher) und mich schon angemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (21. August 2009)

@Toschi

Darf man sich an einem Tag mit einklinken und das Schnitzel abholen? 

checkb


----------



## Basche (22. August 2009)

Ich war jetzt auch schon 3 Mal in Pds. Meine persönlichen Lieblingsstrecken sind der Downhill in Morzine und die flowige Strecke nach Les Gets. Alles in Allem ist das  da der 7. Bikerhimmel. Allerdings muss man verdammt gut auf seine Bikes aufpassen. Ein Canyon Torque Frx und ein weiteres Torque sind das eine Jahr uns dort gestohlen worden. Andere haben wir dort getroffen, denen hatten sie die komplette Ausrüstung vom Balkon geklaut. Die Polizei interessiert das scheinbar wenig.





hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo deisterfreun.de
> 
> wir sind alle wieder heile aus portes du soleil zurück.
> 
> ...


----------



## blumully (22. August 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Wann und wo wollen wir uns nun am Sonntag treffen?
> Westen oder Osten?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Ich würde mich am Sonntag auch mit einklinken wollen!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. August 2009)

Ich fahre um 11:30 vom bbw barsinghausen zum 12:00 treffen am  waldkater. Mal sehen wie sich die Meute dann aufteilt.


----------



## Jennfa (22. August 2009)

Kommen dann kurz vor halb bei dir vorbei .


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. August 2009)

Moooment mal.  Wie wars bei Nicolai?


----------



## 1Tintin (22. August 2009)

Sind morgen auch Im Wald, muss mich aber erst mal auf mein neues Bike einschiessen.
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja.


Tschööö Tintin


----------



## baiano (22. August 2009)

Tach, 

schönen Gruss von den Jungs aus Osnabrück an die PdS-Fahrer aus dem Deister. Hatten Euch in Les Crosets getroffen und haben mit Euch zusammen die WorldCup-Strecke in Champery getestet. Einfach unglaublich die Strecke, sowie der Rest der Region natürlich auch. Habe in einer Woche 3 kleine Tropfen Regen abbekommen, besser hätte es vom Wetter auch nicht laufen können. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal im Deister. 
Ausserdem sehr schöne Fotos, vor allem das von der DH-Strecke in Les Crosets, definitiv eine meiner Lieblingsstrecken dort unten 

Gruss
Felix


----------



## Jennfa (22. August 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Moooment mal.  Wie wars bei Nicolai?



Hat sich gelohnt mal bei der Hausmesse vorbeizuschauen, war seeeeeeeehr interessant die Bikes und Komponenten zu bestaunen und anzutesten. Finde die Firma Nicolai sehr sympatisch. Tolle Bikes (ich finde die sehen in "echt" immer viel besser aus als auf den Fotos), ne kleine Proberunde im Wald (mit Hammerschmidt ), nette Leute und Grillfleisch, was will man mehr . Ich hab da schon mal mein nächstes Projekt im Auge, was aber wohl noch auf sich warten lässt, aber man muss ja noch Träume haben .

Grüße und bis morgen im Wald!


----------



## Darkwing Duck (22. August 2009)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Wie bereits angedroht, das Specialiced Pitch Pro!
> 
> Schön in Weiss / mit Grün passend zum Deisterfreunde-Trikot.
> 
> Bin schon ganz aufgeregt.



Wieso angedroht, ist doch ein schönes Fahrrad, das Pitch.
Und, schon die Sattelstütze dazu geordert? 
Dann mal viel Spaß morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (22. August 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich fahre um 11:30 vom bbw barsinghausen zum 12:00 treffen am  waldkater. Mal sehen wie sich die Meute dann aufteilt.



OK dann 12:00 Uhr Waldkater.
Werde da sein
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. August 2009)

Ich auch !
@Firefighter: 11:30 ab zuhause


----------



## firefighter76 (22. August 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich auch !
> @Firefighter: 11:30 ab zuhause



dein oder mein zuhause  eher deins oder  
bin dann so um 11 bei dir 
@schappi: fahrst du direckt oder treffenpunkt kniggisches forsthaus ??


----------



## Evel Knievel (23. August 2009)

Hi Felix!
Ich bin der mit dem schwarz-goldenen Norco.
Wie gesagt, klinkt euch bei Jens oder Werner mal ein und kommt mal im Deister vorbei. Hier gibt's eine Strecke, die is ein klitzekleinesbischen wie der Worldcup in Champery!

Man sieht sich!


----------



## Loni (23. August 2009)

Hey Leute, wenn Ihr heut auf Ladies only oder Farnweg ne schwarze specialized Luftpumpe findet, wär's super wenn Ihr die mitnehmt und bescheid sagt. ich hab die gestern verloren. viel Spaß heut und viele Grüße,  Lena


----------



## taifun (23. August 2009)

Moin...allen viel Spaß heute.. kann nicht mit


----------



## schappi (23. August 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> dein oder mein zuhause  eher deins oder
> bin dann so um 11 bei dir
> @schappi: fahrst du direckt oder treffenpunkt kniggisches forsthaus ??



ich fahre direkt1
braucht nicht auf mich zu warten.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## toschi (23. August 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Ich starte den Aufruf noch mal hier da in der IG sich nix tut oder übersehen wird ...





checkb schrieb:


> @Toschi
> 
> Darf man sich an einem Tag mit einklinken und das Schnitzel abholen?
> 
> checkb


Klar wäre das möglich gewesen, aber WE ist verschoben...

Gruss toschi


----------



## checkb (23. August 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Klar wäre das möglich gewesen, aber WE ist verschoben...
> 
> Gruss toschi



OK, dann gehe ich zur Wahl.  Schnitzeltour dann beim BROCKEN-ROCKEN?

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (23. August 2009)

Die Frage ist ob man nach dem Genuss der nicht gerade kleinen Schnitzel wieder hoch nach Braunlage kommt?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. August 2009)

Schade, das WE wäre sowas wie mein Urlaub gewesen. Nun muss aber noch dieses Jahr was in Wibe oder Braunlage mit einer Übernachtung laufen


----------



## Kampfmaschine (23. August 2009)

Wir waren heut in Schulenberg und war echt super! Zwar mehr für die anderen als für mich selbst. Einer von der Strecke hat uns alles gezeigt, die Crosstrecke find ich top, richtig schön flowig. Bei der freeride strecke hab ich mir dann bei ner Stufen irgendwie einen Wirbel ausgerenkt oder nen Nerv eingeklemmt.
Muß morgen erstmal zum Orthopäden.
So ein Scheiß!
Will doch nächsten Sonntag wieder fahren!


----------



## _Sync_ (23. August 2009)

Heute nur ne kleine Runde am Kanal gedreht, dafür aber mit nem anderen Projekt weitergekommen:


----------



## toschi (23. August 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> OK, dann gehe ich zur Wahl.  Schnitzeltour dann beim BROCKEN-ROCKEN?
> 
> checkb


Kein Problem, denke wie beim letzten mal 


Phil81 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ob man nach dem Genuss der nicht gerade kleinen Schnitzel wieder hoch nach Braunlage kommt?


Klar, das geht schon


----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. August 2009)

wer fährt Dienstag gegen 18:00 ne Feierabend Runde im westdeister ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epinephrin (24. August 2009)

Eventuell ich! Treffpunkt?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. August 2009)

Schöner Bericht:
http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/2009/08/10/lokalzeit-duisburg-24-rennen.xml

Wer findet die zwei deisterfreun.de?


----------



## Phil81 (24. August 2009)

Hätte lust nen bischen übers Grab zu scheppern. Muss morgen aber erstmal sehen was mein Finger macht. Mit Klickpedalen ne Kellertreppe runter gehen ist ganz schön gefärlich. Nen jacket hätte da einiges weg geschluckt


----------



## LocoFanatic (25. August 2009)

moin zusammen,
bin wieder zurück aus Freiburg + Schwarzwald.
Bin die nächsten Tage für (kurze) Touren zu haben.
Grüße
Charles


----------



## taxifolia (25. August 2009)

@homer: Komme heute um 18 00 zu Dir wg. Feierabendrunde
@ roudy: 1:55 und 6:04 (und noch ein paar mal ganz kurz) - hab ich was gewonnen ?

taxi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. August 2009)

epinephrin schrieb:


> eventuell ich! Treffpunkt?



18:00 bbw


----------



## schappi (25. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Im Letzten Jahr haben ja die Deisterfreunde einen Pokal für die schönste Bodenprobe des Jahres geschaffen. Ich habe die Ehre gehabt ihn im November 08 für meinen Köpper in das Moorloch auf dem Märchenweg im Harz erhalten zu haben.

Mit Hilfe von Scotty der einen "köppenden" Biker entworfen hat und ihn mit Hochgeschwindigkeitswasserstrahl auf dem Vollen geschnitten hat habe ich ihn nun gekrönt und er wartet auf die Weitergabe anlässlich des traditionellen November Stammtischs.




Sicherer Kandidat wäre ja Afausel: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5714925&postcount=508
Anlässlich seiner unvergleichlichen Röhnradradelle, aber der ist ausser Konkurenz, da kein offizieller Deisterfreund.
Ich habe hier schon 3 Deisterfreunde als heiße Kandidaten auf den Pokal:
1. "Hoerminator" Hoerman für seinen Sturz von der Kartoffelkiste in Winterberg
2. "Baumschubser" Evel Knievel für seinen legederen Sprung über den Double auf dem Ladies Only 
3. "Lonesome Rider" Exto für seine Bodenprobe auf dem RT mit während der Fahrt in 2 Teile zerbrechenden Rahmen (mein Persöhnlicher Favorit)

Habt ich noch weitere Vorschläge für "würdige" Kandidaten mit benennung von Augenzeugen?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (25. August 2009)

Nu wart's mal ab. Wie man auf der Plakette schön sehen kann, hast du das Ding letztes Jahr auch erst im Oktober erobert.
Da geht auch dieses Jahr sicher noch n bisschen was  Jetzt am kommenden Wochenende im Solling ist ja z.B. ne gute Gelegenheit im Rennen um den ****-Gravity-Cup noch mal richtig anzugreifen.

Wenn wir Afausel schon nicht für seine Radelle berücksichtigen können, beantrage ich hiermit wenigstens mal offiziell seine Aufnahme in den elenden, ääääh, edlen Zirkel !

P.S.: Ich nominiere mal Taxi für die Spende größerer Teile seiner Schneidezähne zugunsten der heimischen Fauna Wer plötzlich springt, wo er sich sonst immer geduckt hat, verdient Anerkennung...


----------



## Darkwing Duck (26. August 2009)

Der köppende Biker ist aber wirklich sehr hübsch geworden


----------



## LocoFanatic (26. August 2009)

hola zusammen,
fährt am Do bzw Fr jemand?
Grüße
Charles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (26. August 2009)

Aloah,
auf dem Frankweg Anfang 2. Teilstück waren die Kettensägen im Einsatz.
Liegen mehrere gefällte Bäume auf dem Trail.

Gruß Tom


----------



## toschi (26. August 2009)

Können ja wieder Sprünge gebaut werden 


LocoFanatic schrieb:


> hola zusammen,
> fährt am Do bzw Fr jemand?
> Grüße
> Charles



Ja ich, von Zuhause in die Alpen


----------



## Phil81 (26. August 2009)

Mach nichts kaputt. Folgen dir dann unauffällig nächstes Wochenende


----------



## toschi (26. August 2009)

Wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## Phil81 (27. August 2009)

Wir gurken vom 07.09 - 15.09 ab Garmisch die Spots richtung Bozen/Vinschgau ab.

Eine genaue Plannung haben wir noch nicht. Sind mit dem Schneckenhaus untewegs und machen die Aufenthalte je nach Wetter abhängig.

In welcher Ecke treibst du dich den rum? Dann würde ich mich einfach melden wenn wir uns deinem Aktionsradius nähern.


----------



## toschi (27. August 2009)

Ich fahre heut Nacht los und starte im Zillertal, dort evtl. bis Mo./Di. und dann rüber nach Bozen, ca. 07. werde ich den Rückweg antreten, will dann noch nach Saalbach bis zum 13.09.


----------



## Phil81 (27. August 2009)

Dann verpassen wir uns ganz knapp


----------



## Homer_Simplon (27. August 2009)

Hallo Deisterfreunde,
ich hab ne Wetterseite gefunden, die das schönste Wetter für Merxhausen bereithält  http://www.wetteronline.de/Niedersachsen/Holzminden.htm


----------



## Torben. (27. August 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Aloah,
> auf dem Frankweg Anfang 2. Teilstück waren die Kettensägen im Einsatz.
> Liegen mehrere gefällte Bäume auf dem Trail.
> 
> Gruß Tom




O oh son scheis das muss doch echt nicht sein   das ist echt zum :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ladys-MTB (27. August 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Ich fahre heut Nacht los und starte im Zillertal, dort evtl. bis Mo./Di. und dann rüber nach Bozen, ca. 07. werde ich den Rückweg antreten, will dann noch nach Saalbach bis zum 13.09.


 
....hi, ich wünsch dir viel Spaß, passendes Wetter und immer genug Profil auf dem Rad....

Ich würde am Sonntag wieder ab 12.00 Uhr vom Waldkater mitfahren, mal sehen wie weit ich komme, war gesundheitlich leider angeschlagen. Dachte schon fast an die Symptome von A/H1N1. War es Gott-sei-Dank nicht!
Bin im Lesen hier im Rückstand.


----------



## taifun (27. August 2009)

hi.ladys
könnte aber sein,das am Sonntag wenige von uns da sind.
Viele sind in Merxhausen zum Downhill Race und andere verletzt

Nächste Woche sitze auch wieder im Rad... hoffe ich


----------



## Ladys-MTB (27. August 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> hi.ladys
> könnte aber sein,das am Sonntag wenige von uns da sind.
> Viele sind in Merxhausen zum Downhill Race und andere verletzt
> 
> Nächste Woche sitze auch wieder im Rad... hoffe ich



...man, was macht dein Ellebogen???
hast du schon ne Probefahrt gewagt??? oder hast du noch den Gipsverband??
VG Lady


----------



## taifun (27. August 2009)

^Danke der Nachfrage.
Gips ist seit Montag ab.Ellbogen geht schon zu bewegen,Handgelenk macht noch Probleme.Beim drehen schmerzen die Sehnen.. und habe noch keine Kraft im Arm.Also kein Bremsdruck


----------



## Ladys-MTB (27. August 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> ^Danke der Nachfrage.
> Gips ist seit Montag ab.Ellbogen geht schon zu bewegen,Handgelenk macht noch Probleme.Beim drehen schmerzen die Sehnen.. und habe noch keine Kraft im Arm.Also kein Bremsdruck



ohje, jetzt brauchst du natürlich erst mal Physiotherapie nicht unter 2 x die Woche, sofern du nicht doch noch Schmerzen unter Belastung hast.
wenn du mit deiner linken Hand die Bremsbewegung mit Belastung simulierst, kannst du die Arbeit der Muskeln und Sehnen am Unterarm beobachten. Da musst du mit dem anderen Seite auch wieder hin. Trotz guter Physio solltest du es nicht überlasten. Aber ich drück dir die Daumen, dass du schnell wieder "radeln! kannst. 
...schönen Abend


----------



## taifun (27. August 2009)

ups...das Bild mit den Muskel und Sehnenverlauf erklärt mir paar Schmerzsymptome..

danke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (28. August 2009)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> ....hi, ich wünsch dir viel Spaß, passendes Wetter und immer genug Profil auf dem Rad....
> 
> Ich würde am Sonntag wieder ab 12.00 Uhr vom Waldkater mitfahren, mal sehen wie weit ich komme, war gesundheitlich leider angeschlagen. Dachte schon fast an die Symptome von A/H1N1. War es Gott-sei-Dank nicht!
> Bin im Lesen hier im Rückstand.



Hallo Lady,

die meisten deisterfreunde sind Sonntag beim DH Rennen in Merxhausen und geben sich da die Kante.

Ich habe Stallwache,
Wenn du Lust hast zeige ich dir mal Trails im Westdeister.
Könntest du auch schon vor 12:00 Uhr?
Wie reist du an Bahn oder Auto?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Power-Valve (28. August 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Lady,
> 
> die meisten deisterfreunde sind Sonntag beim DH Rennen in Merxhausen und geben sich da die Kante.
> 
> ...



Hi Schappi

wir treffen uns mit einigen Leuten schon um 11 Uhr am Waldkater... Hab schon versucht die Lady zu ueberreden, sie wollte spontan entscheiden ;-). Bringe sie evtl. mit dem Auto mit...

Gruss Uwe


----------



## schappi (28. August 2009)

OK
 Ich komme dann auch um 11:00 Uhr zum Waldkater

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (28. August 2009)

Dreht heute jemand eine Feierabendrunde bei der ich mich einklinken kann?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## 1Tintin (28. August 2009)

Hi,
wir fahren um ca. 15:30 in Basche oben am Sportplatz (Ende Rakete) los.

falls Interesse, hinterlass ne Mail.

Kann sie per Mobil abfragen.

bin gleich weg!


----------



## Wielrenner (28. August 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Aloah,
> auf dem Frankweg Anfang 2. Teilstück waren die Kettensägen im Einsatz.
> Liegen mehrere gefällte Bäume auf dem Trail.
> 
> Gruß Tom



Ich hoffe, dass die Natur sich wieder ihren Weg bahnen wird...


----------



## blumully (28. August 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> OK
> Ich komme dann auch um 11:00 Uhr zum Waldkater
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi



Ich klinke mich mit ein oder fährt jemand auch am Samstag?


----------



## GloriousM (28. August 2009)

Also ich suche noch wen für den morgigen Samstag. Würde mit meinem DH-Drahtesel kommen, weil am Enduro die Bremsen durch sind- wollte aber nur locker das Grab und Ladys rollen... zeitlich wär ich flexibel.


----------



## Basche (29. August 2009)

Hier mal was für die mitlesenden Waldbesitzer:          http://fr-dh-sh-fa.npage.de/unsere_strecke_48988214.html.       Es geht scheinbar eben auch anders!!!!


----------



## Torben. (29. August 2009)

Basche schrieb:


> Hier mal was für die mitlesenden Waldbesitzer:          http://fr-dh-sh-fa.npage.de/unsere_strecke_48988214.html.       Es geht scheinbar eben auch anders!!!!



Wenn wir sowas im deister hätten "träum"   das 
respekt an den waldbestzer dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (29. August 2009)

Basche schrieb:


> Hier mal was für die mitlesenden Waldbesitzer:          http://fr-dh-sh-fa.npage.de/unsere_strecke_48988214.html.       Es geht scheinbar eben auch anders!!!!



Denke mal diese ist etwas zuviel für unseren Deister...wir versuchen ja einiges halbwegs geduldet zu bekommen.Doch diese Anlage wird mit Sicherheit von keinem auch nur annähernd erlaubt werden,eher das Gegenteil.Das erreicht nur mehr negative Resonanz gegen uns.

Ist aber schön zu wissen,das es auch Orte gibt,wo man seinen Sport ohne Probleme ausüben kann.
Den jungs kann man nur Gratulieren...!

Grüße an alle in Merxhausen....Homer liest doch bestimmt mit seinen Phone oder...


----------



## blumully (30. August 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> OK
> Ich komme dann auch um 11:00 Uhr zum Waldkater
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi



Ich bin leider doch nicht mit dabei, mein Handgelenk schmerzt etwas - Ich wünsche Euch heute viel Spass!


----------



## Power-Valve (30. August 2009)

schoene Runde war es. Menschen und Trail-maessig...
Danke an Schappi fuers guiden!

...der Uwe


----------



## schappi (30. August 2009)

Ja schön wars!
Bis auf mein schienbein . Einmal verleiht man seine Schienbeinprotektoren (und dann noch an einen Süntelbiker) und sofort wird man dadurch Opfer des Stöckchenlegers. Ne ordentliche Schramme und Beule habe ich vor dem Schienbein.

Da  heute alee Deisterfreunde ausgefallen oder in Merxhausen (wie wars Jungs habt ihrb uns Ehre gemacht?) bin ich hete mit den HannoverRadiKalen und den Hannover Radis eine Runde durch den Deister (Knapp 4std und über 1000hm) gesurft.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Niggels (30. August 2009)

Die Deisterfreunde zurück aus Merxhausen...

Es war ein sehr geiles Wochenende beim Downhillrennen. Hat mir sehr sehr viel Spaß gemacht, ausser dass es mich ärgert, dass ich den 3. um 1 sek verpasst hab. 
Glückwünsche an alle und besonders an Jenna und meinen Vater, die es bis aufs Podium geschafft haben. 
Das ganze wurde mit reichlich Kameraequipment festgehaltn, aber dazu später mehr 

Roudy heute warte ich mal auf deine Bilder  Ich werde mich gleich mal an den Upload begeben...

Grüße Niggels


----------



## Phil81 (30. August 2009)

War ein Super Wochenende mit euch! Können wir gerne mal wiederholen


----------



## Flame-Blade (30. August 2009)

Stellt ihr zufällig eure Bilder irgendwo online?

Grüße


----------



## taifun (30. August 2009)

Na,das ist doch
Freut mich,das so gut für Euch gelaufen ist.Nun bin neidisch das verletzungsbedingt nicht konnte
Aber will nächste Woche wieder mit biken

Fotos,Fotos....warte


----------



## firefighter76 (30. August 2009)

ja war ein geiles wochenende  nächstes jahr fahre ich auch mal mit 
@schappi: in deiner klasse hättest du es bestimmt aufs podest gebracht    da gab es keine wirglichen gegner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (30. August 2009)

ich schließ mich mal an:
DRECKSGEILES Wochenende. Mit weniger Bier und mehr Sporternährung wären sicher mehr Podiumsplätze aber deutlich weniger Spass rausgesprungen 

Was hab ich gelernt? Wir brauchen im Deister n fettes Roadgap! Das macht nicht schneller (ich weiß, Phil) wirkt aber wie ne intravenöse Adrenalininjektion.

Schappi, wir müssen uns noch mal ernsthaft über MM GG unterhalten...  Ich kann jetzt auf meinem Oberschenkel das Profil auswendig lernen


----------



## Niggels (30. August 2009)

http://picasaweb.google.de/Crux939/MerxhasuenDownhillO9#

Das ist das Webalbum mit allen brauchbaren Bildern.





















































So das wars erstmal  Ich seh grad, die Qualität hat derbe gelitten beim Upload :/


----------



## Jennfa (30. August 2009)

Sehr sehr geil und MUSS wiederholt werden . Ich hatte ne Menge spaß beim Biken und mit euch geilen Leuten! Schade, dass ich am Samstag nach 2 Fahrten nicht mehr fahren konnte. Ich dachte schon das Rennen ist für mich gelaufen nach dem Sturz, dann hätte ich was geiles verpasst. Die Strecke hat richtig bock gemacht, auch wenn sie schwerer war als gedacht. Dann noch die Zuschauer, die einen angefeuert haben ! Bilders werden denne mal morgen durchgeschaut...ich muss dann erstmal ratzen!

Grüßele Jenna


----------



## Ladys-MTB (30. August 2009)

Nabend, 
alle sind zufrieden, schöööön! @ Merxhausen-DHer mal wieder Glückwunsch

@ Schappi, @Uwe, da ihr auf dem gleichen Niveau fahrt, konntet ihr heute euer Potential voll ausschöpfen ! Ihr musstet nicht auf mich warten! 

Ich bin irgendwie auch zufrieden, wär natürlich auch gern mit euch gefahren!  SHIT, ich brauche den 8. Tag in der Woche!!!

Leider konnte ich es nicht übers Herz bringen, das Orgateam allein mit den Aufräumungsarbeiten nach dem Sommerfest zu lassen. 

Ich wünsch allen noch nen schönen SoAbend! ...und hoffentlich ...bis bald im Wald! 

Lady


----------



## exto (30. August 2009)

Niklas, mal wieder seeeehr geile Bilder!!!

Das hier kann man der Öffetlichkeit auch nicht vorenthalten:





Johann, nächstes Mal packst du den Hoerminator...


----------



## Power-Valve (30. August 2009)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> @ Schappi, @Uwe, da ihr auf dem gleichen Niveau fahrt, konntet ihr heute euer Potential voll ausschöpfen ! Ihr musstet nicht auf mich warten!
> 
> ...und hoffentlich ...bis bald im Wald!
> 
> Lady



Wir waren mitnichten gleichschnell... Bergab musste Schappi lange warten, bergauf haben wir gewartet  
Hatten aber alle Spass.

Sieh mal zu wg. Dienstag, 18:30 am Spinnrad... falls sich irgendwas aendert, melde ich mich nochmal...

LG
Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ladys-MTB (30. August 2009)

...Dienstag bin ich dabei, gaaanz sicher! Was ist mit Tom, hatte der sich auch schon mal gemeldet um im StWald zu cruisen??

Ich freu' mich schon! Bis dahin.... 
LG


----------



## Power-Valve (30. August 2009)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> ...Dienstag bin ich dabei, gaaanz sicher! Was ist mit Tom, hatte der sich auch schon mal gemeldet um im StWald zu cruisen??
> 
> Ich freu' mich schon! Bis dahin....
> LG



Hau Tom doch mal an... Dienstag soll es nochmal ordentlich warm werden...

Bis dann!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (30. August 2009)

Geile Bilder von einem noch geileren Wochenende.
gleich nachdem ich zuhause war hieß es Wagen ausräumen, dusche, stadtfest. jetzt bin ich auch richtig im ar.... 
fürs nächste jahr wird ab morgen trainiert. nach dem rennen ist vor dem rennen und eine abfahrt sollte doch nicht viel länger als 2 min dauern


----------



## Jennfa (30. August 2009)

Von dir hab ich glaub ich auch noch ne nette Bilderreihe Andy ...aber erstmal was vom Fotomeister persönlich: geil wie du in die Kamera guckst!


----------



## Niggels (30. August 2009)

Wie geil is des? Super geil getroffen. Ich erinnere mich daran wie ich zu euch rübergucke


----------



## Burn-y (30. August 2009)

Hey jungs, ich war jetzt vor kurzem in eurem Deister!
Das ist ja mal richtig geil! Da wohnt man da in der Nähe und weiß gar nicht, was man da alles hat!
Ich bin erstmal zu tiefst beeindruckt von der Größe und den Möglichkeiten des Berges, dabei habe ich erst einen Bruchteil gesehen.
Und die anderen Fahrer: Super nett! Respekt!

Ich hoffe inständig, das irgendwie eine Einigung mit den selbsternannten Waldhütern (weil die scheinen gefährlicher zu sein als die Förster..) zu Stande kommt. Bin auf jeden Fall bald wieder in dem Wald.

Meine Unterstützung (auch wenn ich nicht wirklich weiß wie...) habt ihr aber auf jeden Fall.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. August 2009)

Niggels schrieb:


> Die Deisterfreunde zurück aus Merxhausen...
> 
> Es war ein sehr geiles Wochenende beim Downhillrennen. Hat mir sehr sehr viel Spaß gemacht, ausser dass es mich ärgert, dass ich den 3. um 1 sek verpasst hab.
> Glückwünsche an alle und besonders an Jenna und meinen Vater, die es bis aufs Podium geschafft haben.
> ...


 
Erst zwei Kinder ins Bett bringen, die Papa laaange nicht gesehen haben. Dann meine Frau 
Danach 800 Bilder durchgucken, verkleiner und hochladen...Puuh

Mein Dank im Namen aller Starter!!! an Firefighter, der zu Gunsten der Kamera auf einen Start verzichtet hat SCHWEINEGEILE Fotos. 



Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Stellt ihr zufällig eure Bilder irgendwo online?
> Grüße


 
http://picasaweb.google.de/DinseRuediger/MerxhausenDH09# 
[*] Upload fertig 
[*]

Im Upload nur 1600px. Original könnt Ihr die mit 12,x MP haben, dann aber auch bis 8MB je Foto!!! => PN/Mail


----------



## Phil81 (31. August 2009)

Schöne Photos!

Danke an die Photograpghen. Die Bilder von meine RitschRatsch muss ich mal sortieren sind aber meist nichts geworden.

Habt ihr für das nächste Jahr den Hot Seat schonmal näher begutachtet?


----------



## Madeba (31. August 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> SCHWEINEGEILE Fotos.


@exto: ohne Lametta am Lenker wären noch ein paar Sekunden drin gewesen


----------



## Madeba (31. August 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> ...Bis auf mein schienbein . Einmal verleiht man seine Schienbeinprotektoren (und dann noch an einen Süntelbiker) und sofort wird man dadurch Opfer des Stöckchenlegers. Ne ordentliche Schramme und Beule habe ich vor dem Schienbein...


der Süntelbiker weiß Deine Opferbereitschaft auch durchaus zu schätzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (31. August 2009)

Hallo Jungs und Jenfa,

Glückwunsch an alle
wie es scheint hattet ihr ja ein schweinegeles Wochenende (Neid) aber eine ernsthafte Verletzung kann ich mir im Augenblick nicht leisten.
Klasse Bilder !
Den Bildern nach zu urteilen scheint ihr ja mit dem Deisterfreunde Trikot in Massen richtig aufgefallen zu sein.

Ich war ja wie schon geschrieben auf eine Runde mit den Freien Radikalen und den Hannover Radis im Westdeister Die waren vom Nienstedter Passtrail ganz begeistert (ist aber auch gut im Augenblick)
Die wollen mal wieder mit uns biken.
@Power-Valve.
Zeigst du den Anderen mal wie sie sich hier anmelden können?
Ihr seit jederzeit willkommen! Es gibt ja noch viel Neues zu sehen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Power-Valve (31. August 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich war ja wie schon geschrieben auf eine Runde mit den Freien Radikalen und den Hannover Radis im Westdeister Die waren vom Nienstedter Passtrail ganz begeistert (ist aber auch gut im Augenblick)
> Die wollen mal wieder mit uns biken.
> @Powervalve.
> Zeigst du den Anderen mal wie sie sich hier anmelden können?
> ...



Hab gestern den Link ins interne Forum der RADikalen gestellt... die schauen hier nun auch ab und zu rein...


----------



## Fh4n (31. August 2009)

Super Wochenende! Auch vielen Dank an Niggels & Co für die Fotos!  
Bericht


----------



## schappi (31. August 2009)

Hier noch einmal der Status Rücktrittrennen.

Eigentlich sollte das Rücktrittrennen am 5.9.09 stattfinden.

Aufgrund der aktuellen Ereignisse mit der Klosterforst und Förster Hiller (ich möchte vermeiden, das wir von einem Grßaufgebot Polizei am Ziel in Empfang genommen werden) sowie dem Runden Tisch in Springe und dem Runden Tisch mit der Region Hannover

wird das Rücktritrennen verschoben!

Entweder auf Oktober oder Beginn 2010.
Ich werde noch rechtzeitig hier bescheid geben.

Es wird stattfinden. Versprochen!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. August 2009)

Wenn ich sehe, wo hier hier ( http://picasaweb.google.de/Crux939/MerxhasuenDownhillO9#5375826527684007474 ) rumfahre wundert es mich nicht mehr warum ich den Triple niiie hingekriegt habe!

@Niggels: Gibt es - ohne "ich schwöre" - "Klippe" oder so - kein Foto von Papas Bodenprobe 

PS: Ich bin noch nicht wieder im Alltag, sondern fahre die Strecke immer noch im Kopf ab. Aktuelle Zeit 1:37  mit Roadgap.
War das geil!!! Mit euch Fahrrad zu fahren ist immer wieder ein Genuß, da ertrage ich sogar 8°C und Regen mit zelten und Dixieklo.

Bis bald im Wald

Noch mehr Fotos : http://picasaweb.google.de/DinseRuediger/MerxhausenDH092#


----------



## Niggels (31. August 2009)

Ich hab leider keine Fotos davon 

Phil, was hast du für Gläser in deiner Oakley? Hast du ne FIVES SQUARED?


----------



## Jennfa (31. August 2009)

So ich habs jetzt auch mal geschafft Bilder zu sortieren und hochzuladen...

http://picasaweb.google.de/Jennfa82/BestOfMerxhausen#


----------



## Phil81 (31. August 2009)

yo ist ne fives square mit Grey Polarized Gläsern.


----------



## exto (31. August 2009)

Niggels schrieb:


> Ich hab leider keine Fotos davon



Danke, mein treuer Filius, dass du deinen alten Vater nicht der Lächerlichkeit preisgeben willst, aber davon gibt's sogar n Video. Hab die Kamerafrau schließlich beinahe weggeputzt. Guck mal durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. August 2009)

exto schrieb:


> ...Guck mal durch


Wo durch?


----------



## taifun (31. August 2009)

wenn Euren geilen Bilder so ansehe,bin ich noch mehr enttäuscht  das mich verletzt habe und nicht mitkonnte

Toll aber,das soviel Spaß hattet.
Werde aber morgen auch mal probieren,meine erste Runde wieder zu drehen.

grüsse an die Heizer..


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. August 2009)

Hier sind die Ergebnisse der inoffiziellen deisterfreun.de "Nichtvereins" Meisterschaften.

1. Niggels
2. Hoerman
3. Samy
4. Roudy
5. Phil
6. exto
7. Jennfa
8. Homer
9. Madeba

Ich habe mal alle persönlichen Gründe (graue Haare, Zipfel oder nicht, Federweg, Reifen, Magenprobleme, Bodenprobe) außen vor gelassen um Tür und Tor für die eigene Version/Rennbericht zu schaffen


----------



## 1Tintin (31. August 2009)

Erstmal "Congratulation" an alle Teilnehmer und Sieger. (Hut ab)

Jo, tolle Beiträge und klasse Fotos,

Bin schon traurig das ich nicht dabei sein konnte.

Fange gleich nächstes WE an in Hahnenklee zu trainieren.

Weiter so,

...einer kleiner Bericht in der Zeitung wäre doch mal was, so nach Merxhausen und Duisburg?

_Tuhe gutes und sprich drüber..._

Bis bald im Wald

Tintin


----------



## Downhillfaller (31. August 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hier sind die Ergebnisse der inoffiziellen deisterfreun.de "Nichtvereins" Meisterschaften.
> 
> 1. Niggels
> 2. Hoerman
> ...



Ist madeba zu den Deisterfreunden konvertiert


----------



## Phil81 (31. August 2009)

Also in der M20 war ich jawohl mal ganz klarer Sieger der Deisterfreunde 

Jemand lust auf ne Runde Rakten Trail morgen Vormittag?
Meine Gabel ist mit neuem Öl ausgestattet mal sehen ob die noch Sifft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. August 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Ist madeba zu den Deisterfreunden konvertiert



Er besitzt ein Trikot, wenn auch "nur" aus politischen Gründen. Verdient hat er es aber


----------



## Madeba (1. September 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hier sind die Ergebnisse der inoffiziellen deisterfreun.de "Nichtvereins" Meisterschaften.
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...



für das nächste Jahr plädiere ich auf eine Handicap-Regelung: je mm Federweg gibt es eine Sekunde "Zeitstrafe" 

Wie könnt Ihr nur mit diesen FF-Mützen durch die Gegend gurken ? 
Da sieht man doch nix ! 
Außerdem passen meine Ohrpuschel nicht mehr drunter, und ohne die kann ich nicht fahren... ansonsten wären bestimmt noch 20-30 Sekunden drin gewesen 

Wer hat bessere Ausreden ?


----------



## schappi (1. September 2009)

Ich!
wenn ich dabei gewesen wäre und meinen knitterfreien Hut getragen häte!
dann hätte das Ergebniss der Wertung ja ganz anders ausgesehen!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MUD´doc (1. September 2009)

Hallo Schappi. Hey, hab dich in Merxhausen vermisst!
War schön, eure Truppe mal in Echt und nicht als Bitmap-Grafiken zu sehen.
@ Exto. Wie war der 2.te Lauf? Ich stand diesmal nicht an der Strecke 

Von unseren Jungs sind alle heile runter und der Hardtail-Fahrer hat bei seinem 
ersten DH-Rennen sogar den 3. Platz gemacht. Alles in allen ein gutes Wochenende.
Grüße ´gen Deister


----------



## exto (1. September 2009)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> @ Exto. Wie war der 2.te Lauf? Ich stand diesmal nicht an der Strecke



Deshalb hab ich mich im zweiten Lauf auch direkt vor meine Freundin geschmissen. Das Gap hatte jedes Mal einen solchen Adrenalinschub zur Folge, dass ich das Anbremsen des folgenden Anliegers vergessen hab. Meine Ausrede also: Vorübergehende, hormonbedingte Unzurechnungsfähigkeit! Aber: Je ne regrette rien... Als alter Mann is man schließlich um jeden Flash dankbar und wann stürze ich sonst schon mal? 

@Tintin: Wenn ich Zeit und ne Ergebnisliste hab, schreib ich nen Artikel...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. September 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Deshalb hab ich mich im zweiten Lauf auch direkt vor meine Freundin geschmissen. Das Gap hatte jedes Mal einen solchen Adrenalinschub zur Folge, dass ich das Anbremsen des folgenden Anliegers vergessen hab. Meine Ausrede also: Vorübergehende, hormonbedingte Unzurechnungsfähigkeit! Aber: Je ne regrette rien... Als alter Mann is man schließlich um jeden Flash dankbar und wann stürze ich sonst schon mal?
> 
> @Tintin: Wenn ich Zeit und ne Ergebnisliste hab, schreib ich nen Artikel...


 
Ergebnisse: http://festival.ddmc-solling.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=21&Itemid=43


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. September 2009)

Mein erster Lauf war - für mich - perfekt.
Ich hatte die am Samstag geübte Strecke mit allen Wurzel etc. gespeichert und habe alle Sprünge und Wurzel so getroffen wie ich das vor hatte.
Im zweiten Lauf (umgekehrte Reihenfolge nach Zeit aus Lauf 1) startete jemand vor mir, der 9 sec. langsamer war. Bei 30 sec Startabstand kein Problem.
Ich war viel schneller als in Lauf 1 und irgendwo hatte er ein Problem, denn nach 2/3 im zweiten Steinfeld kam ich förmlich auf Ihn zu geflogen, schrie rechts rechts. Nix!
Er blieb auf der Ideallinie und mir blieb nur die Entscheidung Sekt oder selters - voll übers Roadgap ohne das je probiert zu haben und seine Linie hoffentlich 1 Meter vor Ihm zu kreuzen oder auf Nr. sicher. Ich habe mich für sicher entschieden und versucht die Anlieger und Zielsprünge zu meinem Vorteil zu nutzen.
Es reichte aber nicht. Runde 5 Sek. wird das gekostet haben


----------



## taifun (1. September 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> - voll übers Roadgap ohne das je probiert zu haben und seine Linie hoffentlich 1 Meter vor Ihm zu kreuzen oder auf Nr. sicher. Ich habe mich für sicher entschieden und versucht die Anlieger und Zielsprünge zu meinem Vorteil zu nutzen.


Besser so,als kaputte Knochen
Aber seit wann wohnst in " Wenn " laut Ergebnisliste

Wage mich heute am späten Nachmittag aufs Hardtail,locker mal versuchen ob es schon wieder geht


----------



## Jennfa (1. September 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Besser so,als kaputte Knochen
> Aber seit wann wohnst in " Wenn " laut Ergebnisliste
> 
> Wage mich heute am späten Nachmittag aufs Hardtail,locker mal versuchen ob es schon wieder geht



Das wird schon *daumendrück*. Ich werde mal ein paar Tage pause machen und hoffen dass mein Handgelenk sich dann mal beruhigt hat!


----------



## _Sync_ (1. September 2009)

Kann mir wer was mit nem Wasserstrahlschneider oder Lasercutter ausschneiden?

Brauch zwei Kohlefaserplatten mit ein paar Löchern, ca. 160x160. Material wird gestellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (1. September 2009)

Da wende dich mal an Scotty:
Der hat Zugang zu einem Wasserstrahlschneider für den Carbon kein Problem ist
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. September 2009)

Die Fankurve (da kommt das Trikot mal schön zur Geltung):






Bald ist das Rennen in Thale. Wer kommt vorher zum Training mit?


----------



## Phil81 (1. September 2009)

Samstag hätte ich Zeit.

Zum IXS Cup kann ich leider nicht mit da ich arbeiten muss.


----------



## firefighter76 (1. September 2009)

hehe niklas sieht aus als hätte er den kleiderbügel vergessen


----------



## taifun (1. September 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Das wird schon *daumendrück*. Ich werde mal ein paar Tage pause machen und hoffen dass mein Handgelenk sich dann mal beruhigt hat!



Danke..
Bin 1 h 20 km und 350hm unterwegs gewesen.Allerdings nur auf Forstwegen,am Grab hoch,Laube,Bielstein,Taternpfahl und zurück
Ging schon gut.Bergauf kein problem,doch runter merkte fast jeden Schlag vom handgelenk bis in Muskel.
Muß aber wohl so sein...sonst verliere zuviel Kondition


----------



## LocoFanatic (1. September 2009)

kommt morgen (Mi) jemand mit fahren ?
soll bedeckt, aber trocken werden.
Grüße
Charles


----------



## Evel Knievel (1. September 2009)

Ich hab am Sonntag ma wieder ne etwas längere Endurotour im Westdeister mit ein paar Leuten geplant, wenn das Wetter einigermaßen gut ist.
Wer möchte kann gerne mitkommen. Treffpunkt hab ich BBW angedacht, kurz nach 12 falls jemand mit dem Zug kommt.
Wir kämpfen uns vom Nienstädter Paß auf Trails in Richtung A 2 durch!

Freut mich übrigens sehr das in Merxhausen alle heile geblieben sind! Wenn nächstes Jahr nich grad wieder Klassentreffen ist bin ich dabei!
War aber dieses Jahr auch sehr geil, wir haben bis früh halb 6 Party gemacht. Zum Glück hat mich dann jemand in die Nähe meiner Schlafgelegenheit gebracht!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. September 2009)

Westen wäre am Wochenende ok.
Für Tag und Uhrzeit muß ich noch ´ne Freigabe holen.

Dein Safety-Jaket hängt noch auf der Leine, hat aber zum Glück nix zu tun gehabt.

Aber: Da will ich wieder hin. DH´ler sind irgendwie lockerer und glücklicher als Beinerasierer 

Bis bald im Wald
Roudy

PS: War heute mal hinter der B217 bei Steinkrug.
Nette Ecke, viel Wald - viel Ruhe


----------



## taifun (2. September 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Westen wäre am Wochenende ok.
> Für Tag und Uhrzeit muß ich noch ´ne Freigabe holen.
> 
> Dein Safety-Jaket hängt noch auf der Leine, hat aber zum Glück nix zu tun gehabt.
> ...



Hey,bin auch locker und glücklich....

Hast Du dir dort schon ein Platz ausgesucht??
http://www.ruheforst-deister.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (2. September 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich hab am Sonntag ma wieder ne etwas längere Endurotour im Westdeister mit ein paar Leuten geplant, wenn das Wetter einigermaßen gut ist.
> Wer möchte kann gerne mitkommen. Treffpunkt hab ich BBW angedacht, kurz nach 12 falls jemand mit dem Zug kommt.
> Wir kämpfen uns vom Nienstädter Paß auf Trails in Richtung A 2 durch!
> 
> ...



Sonntag Westdeister wäre ich auch dabei.
Habt ihr wieder leichten Russischen Landwein (so wie in alten Zeiten nach der Schicht) getrunken?

Ich finde auch das  Wadenteddybesitzer lockere Leute sind. Die mit den rasierten Beinen neigen immer so zur Hektik.

Guß
Schappi


----------



## marcx (2. September 2009)

Ich und hektik xD


----------



## wurzelpistensau (2. September 2009)

Erstmal Gratulation an alle Deisterfreunde (gaaanz besonders Jenfa!) und Dank an die 5 Lizenzfahrer, die vor dem ehemaligen Landesmeister ins Ziel sind. Tja, dieses Jahr war`s wohl nix mit dem Titel... 

Mal abgesehen davon bin ich neidisch auf jede Abfahrt, die ihr macht. Am WE schaffe ich vielleicht mal wieder ne kleine Runde. Seid ihr am Samstag am Start?

Gibt übrigens auch DHler mit rasierten Beinen und Bergaufpower, die trotzdem kein zugenähtes ********* haben ;-)


----------



## taifun (2. September 2009)

Ja...


----------



## Niggels (2. September 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Die Fankurve (da kommt das Trikot mal schön zur Geltung):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du vor beim IXS mitzufahren?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. September 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Hey,bin auch locker und glücklich....
> 
> Hast Du dir dort schon ein Platz ausgesucht??
> http://www.ruheforst-deister.de/


 
 Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.
=> Ruheforst: Ja, an meinem Baum hängt ein Band in braun/weiß/grün
Einäschern und über dem Trail verstreuen wäre in 40-50 Jahren (früher habe ich definitiv keine Zeit tot zu sein) mal geil.
Grabweg wäre aber passender als Ruheforst.



wurzelpistensau schrieb:


> Erstmal Gratulation an alle Deisterfreunde (gaaanz besonders Jenfa!) und Dank an die 5 Lizenzfahrer, die vor dem ehemaligen Landesmeister ins Ziel sind. Tja, dieses Jahr war`s wohl nix mit dem Titel...


 
Ich spüre Abneigung 
Aber: Keiner, wirklich keiner hat sein Vorderrad soo hoch gekriegt, die Vorderradnabe war quasi senkrecht über der Hinterradnabe.



Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich hab am Sonntag ma wieder ne etwas längere Endurotour im Westdeister mit ein paar Leuten geplant, wenn das Wetter einigermaßen gut ist.
> Wer möchte kann gerne mitkommen. Treffpunkt hab ich BBW angedacht, kurz nach 12 falls jemand mit dem Zug kommt.
> Wir kämpfen uns vom Nienstädter Paß auf Trails in Richtung A 2 durch!


Kleiderordnung? mit FF oder eher radfahren mit lustig sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. September 2009)

Niggels schrieb:


> Hast du vor beim IXS mitzufahren?



Naja, falls ich vorher nochmal da hin komme, hätte ich schon Lust!


----------



## Evel Knievel (2. September 2009)

Ich fahr mit Knieschützer, die ich aber eigentlich immer trage. Bin schon zu häufig aufs Knie gefallen.
Oben rum ne Halbschale, soll ja ne etwas längere entspannte Tour werden. Im Westdeister gibs ja eh keine größeren Sprünge.
Wir können auch gerne irgendwo einkehren und Kuchen verdrücken, vllt Teufelsbrücke, wenn alle durch den Steinbruch gekommen sind!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (3. September 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Wir können auch gerne irgendwo einkehren und Kuchen verdrücken, vllt Teufelsbrücke, wenn alle durch den Steinbruch gekommen sind!



Wenn Du von Ost nach West die Trails abklappern willst ist der Steinbruch einer der Letzten. Danach lasse ich mich gern von Dir aufm Gepäckträger zur Teufelsbrücke shuttlen  und intravenös mit Kuchen ernähren 
ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei


----------



## blumully (3. September 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wenn Du von Ost nach West die Trails abklappern willst ist der Steinbruch einer der Letzten. Danach lasse ich mich gern von Dir aufm Gepäckträger zur Teufelsbrücke shuttlen  und intravenös mit Kuchen ernähren
> ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei



Schön, dass Ihr alle Merxhausen heile überstanden habt.

Ich bin am Sonntag auch mit dabei! - Könnte auch ´nen Bahlsen-Kuchen mitbringen !


----------



## Kampfmaschine (3. September 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich hab am Sonntag ma wieder ne etwas längere Endurotour im Westdeister mit ein paar Leuten geplant, wenn das Wetter einigermaßen gut ist.
> Wer möchte kann gerne mitkommen. Treffpunkt hab ich BBW angedacht, kurz nach 12 falls jemand mit dem Zug kommt.
> Wir kämpfen uns vom Nienstädter Paß auf Trails in Richtung A 2 durch!
> 
> ...



Wenn ich eines meiner Fullys wieder zusammen kriege komm ich mit. 
Beim BIONICON ist der Bremsattelhalter am Tauchrohr eingerissen und verbogen und ich weiß nicht wann ich ein neues bekomme. Und beim SanAndreas fehlt der Neue Dämpfer. Sonst muß ich mir eines der Hardys nehmen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. September 2009)

Merxhausen hat mich irgendwie angefixt 
Bisher dachte ich nur, wie kriege ich das Rad leicht und schnell bergauf. Jetzt denke ich eher an den ultimativen Grip und das Roadgap.
Gestern sass ich vorm Rechner und glotzte bei ebay auf einen Speci SX Trail Rahmen in schwarz.
Im Geiste stand der Aufbau schon (schwarz - gold) mit Totem und Hammerschmidt.
Wieder und wieder habe ich mir die Finger verbogen, denn der Preis war mit rd. 1.000,- gefühlt akzeptabel.
Für 1.180,- ging es dann an jemanden anders  Erstmal müßte das Enduro weg, sonst gibts Mecker vom Meister. 

Für 2010 hänge ich zwischen den Stühlen
24h < - > Enduro Alpencross
Eins von beiden geht nur, aber was 

SCH*** Luxusprobleme


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. September 2009)

Enduro-Alpencross. Dafür bekommen wir bestimmt ein paar Leute zusammen.


----------



## schappi (4. September 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Merxhausen hat mich irgendwie angefixt
> Bisher dachte ich nur, wie kriege ich das Rad leicht und schnell bergauf. Jetzt denke ich eher an den ultimativen Grip und das Roadgap.
> Gestern sass ich vorm Rechner und glotzte bei ebay auf einen Speci SX Trail Rahmen in schwarz.
> Im Geiste stand der Aufbau schon (schwarz - gold) mit Totem und Hammerschmidt.
> ...



Wenn ich mich noch so an den Herbst 2006 zurückerinnere als wir uns kennenlernten.
RR mit 3,5 bar, HT HM sammeln und Wurzelphobie.
Du bist weit gekommen.(du bist jetzt so wie die Leute vor denen dich deine Eltern immer gewarnt haben)

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich noch so an den Herbst 2006 zurückerinnere als wir und kennenlernten.
> RR mit 3,5 bar, HT HM sammeln und Wurzelphobie.
> Du bist weit gekommen.(du bist jetzt so wie die Leute vor denen dich deine Eltern immer gewarnt haben)
> 
> ...


 
GALILEO SPEZIAL: Faszination Metamorphose 

Jaja, jetzt bin ich einer von den assozialen armen Mountainbikern die krajohlend durch den Wald knattern und der Inbegriff von Erosion und Artensterben sind.
Solange Geld und Knochen das mitmachen, fahre ich weiter.
Wenn die Wirtschaftskrise mich erreicht, gehe ich eben wieder golfen.

Ich freue mich schon drauf, wenn mein Sohn alt genug ist und ich wie exto mit dem Sohnemann Radtouren machen kann.
Füher habe ich die mit meinem Neffen gemacht.
Der wurde im Zug zu mir immer bemitleidet.

Seine Worte mit 22-25 Jahren:"Ich fahr zu meinem Onkel, wir machen eine Fahrradtour"
Antwort:"Ooch du armer in deinem Alter könnte ich mir besseres vorstellen"

Onkel Roudy


----------



## Phil81 (4. September 2009)

Roudy jetzt nehmen wir dich noch mal mit auf eine schön Kniffllige Rumpelrunde in den Harz und die Verwandlung ist perfekt.

Auf einmal werden Sachen wie Hinteradversetzen intressant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (4. September 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Für 2010 hänge ich zwischen den Stühlen
> 24h < - > Enduro Alpencross
> Eins von beiden geht nur, aber was
> 
> SCH*** Luxusprobleme



???

24h ist doch nur EIN Wochenende. Die Trainingseinheiten dafür verkaufst du locker als AX-Vorbereitung.

So we(ü)rd' ich's jedenfalls machen...

...jedenfalls, wenn's denn nötig wäre...

Ich hab schon ganz schön verdammtes Glück mit meiner Süßen. Langsam glaube ich, die ist wirklich so zäh, wie sie immer tut. Sieben Jahre schauspielern kriegt, glaube ich, keine hin...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. September 2009)

Beim enduro ax wäre ich auch dabei. Ich nehme mal an, dass mehr DH Hm als uphill Hm zusammenkommen.


----------



## schappi (4. September 2009)

exto schrieb:


> ???
> 
> 24h ist doch nur EIN Wochenende. Die Trainingseinheiten dafür verkaufst du locker als AX-Vorbereitung.
> 
> ...



Kann Maren hier mitlesen?
Oder warum pinselts du ihr hier in aller Öffentlichkeit Honig um den Bauchnabel?? Ich galube aber auch das du recht hast. Wer es 7 Jahre mit dir auf engstem Raum ausgehalten hat muss schon verdammt zäh sein


----------



## schappi (4. September 2009)

Wird beim Enduro AX Bergauf der Lift benutzt?
Dann komme ich auch mit.


----------



## Downhillfaller (4. September 2009)

Gibt es schon ein Date für das Dankeschön-Essen für die (Duisburg)Mädels und Niggels ?
Oder machen wir das am Jahresende mit der Pokalvergabe ?


----------



## exto (4. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Kann Maren hier mitlesen?



Kann sie schon, tut sie aber - meines Wissens - nicht...



schappi schrieb:


> Oder warum pinselts du ihr hier in aller Öffentlichkeit Honig um den Bauchnabel??



Weil sie' verdient hat!!! Sowas will ja schließlich auch mal gesagt werden...


----------



## schappi (4. September 2009)

Axellllll 
Du planst was !!!


----------



## firefighter76 (4. September 2009)

wünsche euch schönes wetter zum biken die nächsten 2 wochen bin dann mal wech


----------



## Phil81 (5. September 2009)

Viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. September 2009)

Gestern war ich mal kurz auf einer Hausrunde.
Holtensen-Süllberg und dann noch schnell mal aufs Barbie.

Strange!
An Auslauf nach der "Looser Kante" stand eine Schubkarre -*wunder*- dahinter zwei Leute mit Motorsäge in Arbeitsklamotten.
Die sahen aus wie Waldarbeiter und ich ging im Kopf schon den Ablauf durch wenn dich mich gleich festhalten.
NIX 

Die haben bei freundlich zurückgegrüßt während ich vernünftig auf dem Trail an Ihnen vorbei fuhr 

Unten zwischen Ende Barbie und Mögebier haben dafür die Harvester ganze Arbeit geleistet. Wenn es dort Tiere gegeben hat, die Geräuschenpfindlich sind, sind die jetzt entweder taub oder tauchen da niie wieder auf.

Der Trail ist in perfekten Zustand gewesen und mit Merxhausen im Geist war mein Spieltrieb unglaublich.

Trotzdem baue ich die Tage das CC-Rad wieder auf.

Mehr später.


----------



## schappi (5. September 2009)

So ich habe mal den DK5 alls Deisteraltrailtour für 2 Tage durchgerechnet wenn wir alle uns bekannten Trails mit einbauen 3500hm und 121km, Ist das was für sie Herr Werner?:
Hier das Höhenprofil: 




Und hier der Streckenverlauf:




Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## exto (5. September 2009)

Wie gesagt: Seeehr schön. Besonders der Wert: Maximales Gefälle 34,xy% gefällt mir


----------



## chris2305 (5. September 2009)

Termin??


----------



## lakekeman (5. September 2009)

Ich finde es etwas viel für nur 2 Tage, wenn ich mal auf die KM/HM und Anzahl der Trails schaue.
Bei mir nimmt so nach 5-6 Trails der Spaß am Fahren immer deutlich ab und es artet in Arbeit aus... ist das bei euch nicht so ? 
Naja vielleicht hab ich bis dahin ja mehr drauf dann geht das vielleicht schon


----------



## taifun (5. September 2009)

gefällt mir gut....
Mußt nur sehen welcher Teil Tag 1 und Tag 2 ist.
Termin ?? Noch dieses Jahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (5. September 2009)

Wohnst ja jetzt direkt am Waldrand. Isses da nicht manchmal schwer, überhaupt iin der Hütte zu bleiben?


----------



## lakekeman (5. September 2009)

Warte, lass mich mal rausschaun.. hmm.. och ich kann mich beherrschen ist etwas nass draussen


----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. September 2009)

Ich hab gerade gemerkt, dass ich schon gar nicht mehr auf glibber fahren kann, bzw. das schon seit ewiger Zeit nicht gemacht hab. Der Stöckchenleger auf dem reg weg geht mir langsam aufn   Sack. Wir müssen mal alles wegräumen was zum blockieren genommen werden kann. Dann kann er ja Laub auf den weg legen


----------



## Madeba (5. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> So ich habe mal den DK5 alls Deisteraltrailtour für 2 Tage durchgerechnet wenn wir alle uns bekannten Trails mit einbauen 3500hm und 121km, Ist das was für sie Herr Werner?:
> ...
> Was sagt ihr dazu?


warum willst Du das auf *zwei* Tage verteilen ? Einer reicht doch. Axel ?


----------



## Madeba (5. September 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade gemerkt, dass ich schon gar nicht mehr auf glibber fahren kann...


ich musste das heute auch erst wieder lernen: Trail bergauf, nasse Wurzel, direkt daneben ein Brombeerstrauch zum Ablegen, in den Brombeeren versteckt der zur Wurzel gehörige Baumstumpf - Volltreffer: erst Schienbein, dann Knie 
ist aber nur der Lack ab


----------



## blumully (5. September 2009)

Wie siehts denn aus mit dem Wetter?
Wird Morgen auch bei Regen gefahren?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (5. September 2009)

Es regnet morgen nicht 

Steht 12 Uhr BBW noch? Dann würd ich mich euch auch gern mal wieder anschließen.


----------



## chris2305 (6. September 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> ich musste das heute auch erst wieder lernen: Trail bergauf, nasse Wurzel, direkt daneben ein Brombeerstrauch zum Ablegen, in den Brombeeren versteckt der zur Wurzel gehörige Baumstumpf - Volltreffer: erst Schienbein, dann Knie
> ist aber nur der Lack ab



Hoffe nur der Lack vom Rad!


----------



## 1Tintin (6. September 2009)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Es regnet morgen nicht
> 
> Steht 12 Uhr BBW noch? Dann würd ich mich euch auch gern mal wieder anschließen.



Sorry,Habe erst grad deine PN gelesen, hab geantwortet,
fahre mit meinem Bruder um 10:30 in Basche oben am Sportplatz los.
Tel Nr in der PN!!

Tintin


----------



## Homer_Simplon (6. September 2009)

Wir treffen uns wie verabredet um 12.00 am BBW, auch bei Regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (6. September 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> ich musste das heute auch erst wieder lernen: Trail bergauf, nasse Wurzel, direkt daneben ein Brombeerstrauch zum Ablegen, in den Brombeeren versteckt der zur Wurzel gehörige Baumstumpf - Volltreffer: erst Schienbein, dann Knie
> ist aber nur der Lack ab



Mit Protektoren wär das nicht pasiert!
Schaut euch mal das Video an, klasse!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/6245330"]Field of Diamonds on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## exto (6. September 2009)

Da weiß ich wieder, warum ich Biker geworden bin...

... auch wenn (oder grade weil) viel Wehmut mitschwingt(1974 - 2007 ???), des beste Bike-Video, dass ich seit langem gesehen habe !

Schappi, wenn du wüsstest, was ich für 'ne sentimentale Memme bin, würdest du so'n Schei** hier nicht einstellen...


----------



## Ladys-MTB (6. September 2009)

....ooohh, ich find das Video auch total schön! Die ausgewählten Songs bei entsprechender Film-Sektion sprechen doch den an, der sich (unter anderem) mit dem Sport und der Natur verbunden fühlt! Aus dem Grunde hat es Schappi eingestellt.

@Exto: Wie definierst du sentimentale Memme?? Sind das positive oder negative Charakterzüge?? Ansichts- oder Auslegungssache?


----------



## LocoFanatic (6. September 2009)

moin zusammen,
@ Schappi: da geht aber zwischen Springe und Steinkrug noch mehr...
und ~ 60 km / 1.5 kHm / Tag ist doch auch noch locker, oder?
Ich wäre sicher dabei, sobald ich eine Wohnmöglichkeit in meinem neuen Zuhause am Start habe.
Solange bleibt mir nur unter der Woche kleine Runden zu drehen.
Wenn mal jemand mit möchte, bitte PM.
Grüße
Charles


----------



## blumully (6. September 2009)

War ´ne schöne Runde heute:
Ich habe versucht, einen Baum mit meiner Schulter umzufahren - wurde aber vom Baum eines besseren belehrt!
Evil ist an einem Ast hängen geblieben - Ich an demselben ebenfalls.
Ein großes Kettenblatt ist abgefallen.
Ein Bremsbelag hat sich aufgelöst.
Und ein vorzeitiger Abbruch wegen mangelnder Kondition - bzw. war das Rad zu schwer.
Fazit: Viel Spaß gehabt und alle letztenendes heile geblieben.

Bis zum nächsten Wochenende im Deister!


----------



## schappi (6. September 2009)

Das hört sich nach ner richtgen Evel Tour an: was uns nicht umbringt macht uns nur noch härter!


----------



## 1Tintin (6. September 2009)

Nabend,
schön das wir nicht die einzigen waren die Erdkundeuntericht  mit Bodenproben hatten.
Aber man muss sich ja auch erst mal wieder an Matsch und nasse Wurzeln gewöhnen.
Aber auch bei uns ist nichts schlimmeres passiert, auch dem Bike nicht,puuhh.

ja,schöner film, mich interressiert aber nur: Wo ist dieser TRAIL?

macht es jut, und nen schönen abend noch!

Schön beim Tatort eindösen.

Tintin


----------



## exto (6. September 2009)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> @Exto: Wie definierst du sentimentale Memme?? Sind das positive oder negative Charakterzüge?? Ansichts- oder Auslegungssache?



Ist wohl Ansichtssache, bestimmt sogar. Ich mag allerdings ganz persönlich (und aus Eigennutz) lieber Leute, die sentimentale Memmen nicht doof finden 

Gibt halt Situationen, die ohne Pipi inne Augen iwie einfacher zu händeln wär'n (im Morgengrauen Radrennen zu fahren ist z.B. so eine), aber...

...drauf geschi**en


----------



## Ladys-MTB (6. September 2009)

exto schrieb:


> .....Ich mag allerdings ganz persönlich (und aus Eigennutz) lieber Leute, die sentimentale Memmen nicht doof finden



.... gut so, es gibt schon genug emotionale Krüppel auf der Welt die ihren eigenen Gemütszustand weder kennen noch in Worte fassen können!!

...die, die das Glück haben es zu können, sind Sympathieträger!!!! 


...bis bald im Wald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. September 2009)

Männer müssen auch mal heulen dürfen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. September 2009)

Heute war ich mal mit Familien und Freunden als Wanderer im Wald.
Nur unser großer durfte sein MTB mitnehmen.
Und dann...Radfahrer 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[URL=h.../7/9/8/2/_/large/IMG_101_0576.JPG[/IMG][/URL]



Am Ende unserer Wanderung wars dann weniger lustig. Unterhalb vom Parkplatz Nienstedter Pass haben die Spurensicherung der Polizei und ein Bestatter eine Person aus Ihrem geparkten Auto geholt.
Mal sehen, was morgen in der Zeitung steht.

Bis die Tage...ggf. mal wieder mit Licht?


----------



## Evel Knievel (6. September 2009)

Wo wir grad bei sentimentalen Memmen sind!
An alle die sich heute früh telefonisch abgemeldet haben, es war ein sehr geiler Tag und zum Ende hin sogar richtig trocken!
Jaja, sitzt nur ruhig eure schöne Couch kaputt!!!

Ausnahme Fh4n, der hatte Flitzekacke!!!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. September 2009)

Heute morgen Zeitung lesen!
Der Ton wird freundlicher 

Ich scanne es nachher mal ein.


----------



## schappi (7. September 2009)

Habe ich schon gemacht; Der Runde Tisch wird kommen, man hält uns jetzt für seriös genug um mit uns zu sprechen


----------



## taifun (7. September 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Wo wir grad bei sentimentalen Memmen sind!
> An alle die sich heute früh telefonisch abgemeldet haben, es war ein sehr geiler Tag und zum Ende hin sogar richtig trocken!
> Jaja, sitzt nur ruhig eure schöne Couch kaputt!!!
> 
> Ausnahme Fh4n, der hatte Flitzekacke!!!



Hey,wenn mein Arm wieder komplett okay ist bin auch wieder dabei!



schappi schrieb:


> Habe ich schon gemacht; Der Runde Tisch wird kommen, man hält uns jetzt für seriös genug um mit uns zu sprechen



Wird ja auch langsam Zeit,nach der vielen Zeit und Energie,die da reingesteckt wurde..

PS:Evel,kannst nun Samstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcx (7. September 2009)

Und einmal in guter Qualität:


----------



## booky (7. September 2009)

So Leutz bin jetzt auch seit ner Woche Hannoveraner Wenns es mal wieder zu einer Ausfahrt kommt, sagt mir bescheid! Kenne mich halt nur wenig aus in H! Am besten wäre es wenn ihr vom Maschsee starte! Da weiß ich wo ich hin muß


----------



## Torben. (7. September 2009)

marcx schrieb:


>



Endlich bewegt sich da mal was ich hatte die Hoffnung schon FAST aufgegeben


----------



## taifun (7. September 2009)

@roudy: morgen frei für ne Runde? Habe Urlaub


----------



## _Sync_ (7. September 2009)

Welche Zeit etwa? Wäre für was zu haben!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. September 2009)

Ich habe grad mal den Satz:"...dass Mountainbiken nicht allein durch Gesetze und Verbote unterbunden werden könne." mal auf "nicht allein" betont gelesen. 

Trotzdem sagt die Gebetsmühle:"Benehmt euch im Wald, seid Vorbild, weist andere auf Fehler hin."

Weitermachen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. September 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> @roudy: morgen frei für ne Runde? Habe Urlaub



Ich bin bis 17:30 im Büro, 19 Uhr Parkplatz ginge.
Licht einpacken, für den Rückweg auf dem Radweg
Der Sommer ist vorbei.

Sonnenuntergang ist 19:54. 
Für Jäger: Büchsenlicht bis 20:29

Raus ausm Wald spätestens 90 Minuten nach Sonnenuntergang also =>21:24 (mir viiel zu spät)


----------



## taifun (7. September 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich bin bis 17:30 im Büro, 19 Uhr Parkplatz ginge.
> Licht einpacken, für den Rückweg auf dem Radweg
> Der Sommer ist vorbei.
> 
> ...



ohhh...so spät wollte nicht fahren,das kann auch wenn arbeite
Dachte eher so an 13-14:00 Uhr! 2 h hardtail fahrn,Freeride macht mein Ellbogen wahrscheinlich noch nicht mit.


----------



## 1Tintin (7. September 2009)

Hi Leutz,

Fahrangebot: Donnerstag ab ca. 16:30 in Basche oben Sportplatz, wer hat lust und ist mit dabei?

_by the way (trail)_:

*Lasst keinen Müll im Wald *

_mein Bruder hat heute Trailpflege gemacht und auch ne kleine Müllsammelaktion_

_tuhe gutes und sprich drüber_


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. September 2009)

booky schrieb:


> So Leutz bin jetzt auch seit ner Woche Hannoveraner Wenns es mal wieder zu einer Ausfahrt kommt, sagt mir bescheid! Kenne mich halt nur wenig aus in H! Am besten wäre es wenn ihr vom Maschsee starte! Da weiß ich wo ich hin muß



Hi Booky,

für Touren mit Start Maschsee schau mal im Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=349075&page=24

Wenn du eher hüppen willst auch hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=392248&page=96

Deistertouren starten eher am Waldkater (S-Bahn bis Wennigsen)
Besucherbergwerk Barsinghausen oder Sportplatz Bredenbeck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. September 2009)

noch


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. September 2009)

47


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. September 2009)

Beiträge


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. September 2009)

dann


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. September 2009)

beteiligt


----------



## taifun (7. September 2009)

was


----------



## taifun (7. September 2009)

ist


----------



## taifun (7. September 2009)

dann?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. September 2009)

sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. September 2009)

Hoerman2201


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. September 2009)

wieder


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. September 2009)

Ooops ENTER Taste kaputt
Noch 38 

Keine Sorge, es geht nicht so weiter


----------



## Hitzi (7. September 2009)

Dann will ich mal mit einem Beitrag mithelfen...... 

Die Saison ist gegessennnnnnnnnn 

Schultersprengung sei Dank.

In frühestens 6 - 8 Wochen darf ich mal ans Radeln (in der City ohne Hügel und so....) denken.

Bewegungseinschränkung nach vorne 30 Grad, seitlich 30 Grad, keine Rotationsbewegungen mit der Schulter, keine Bewegung des Arms nach rückwärts........ so sieht der Alltag aus  und das seit 5.8. 

Die Fäden sind raus und die Narben sehen ganz gut aus 

3 x pro Woche Krankengymnastik bei Heinz 

Ich beneide euch um jede noch so kleine Tour 

Ich werde im Stadtforst zu Hannover noch zum Wanderexperten  Führungen ab 2 Stunden kann ich anbieten. Bitte per PM anmelden 

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Downhillfaller (7. September 2009)

hat schon jemand das High-Score-Board der Verletzten für das Jahr 2009 in Arbeit ?
Wo stellen wir das auf ? Anna Turm ?

Gute Besserung allen Invaliden!


----------



## Scott-y (8. September 2009)

Da tauche ich ja Punktetechnisch fast nicht auf, nur mit meiner Bodenprobe im Bergwerk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (8. September 2009)

Wie wärs mal damit http://video.bike-magazin.de/actionclips?play=612


----------



## chris2305 (8. September 2009)

wie viele noch?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. September 2009)

Ach so, war unvollständig.
*ICH* muss noch 38 schreiben um in den Autorencharts auf Platz 2 vorzudringen.
Ist aber mühsam,
a) kann man nur alle 30 sec. einen Post schreiben
b) fällt auch mir nich´genug Dünnsinn ein

Ich war grad in der IG!
Leute, Leute da gehts ja ab. Ward Ihr am Wochenende nicht draußen oder lese ich zu wenig.
Gebt mir 2 tgae um das aufzuarbeiten und eine Meinung zu kriegen.


----------



## Jennfa (8. September 2009)

Boah endlich wieder BIKEN . Mit fest verbundenem Handgelenk ließ sich heut morgen wieder fast wie immer fahren. So langsam gewöhne ich mich auch wieder daran nur mit meinem "normalen" Helm und Beinschützern zu fahren . 

Grüßele Jenna

@Phil: schönen Urlaub wünsch ich dir , oder biste schon weg?


----------



## chris2305 (8. September 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> *ICH*
> Ich war grad in der IG!
> Leute, Leute da gehts ja ab. Ward Ihr am Wochenende nicht draußen oder lese ich zu wenig.
> Gebt mir 2 tgae um das aufzuarbeiten und eine Meinung zu kriegen.



Da kann ich nich mit um....(IG)

Viel Spaß schon mal in Barntrup. Denke wir sehen uns im spät. im April wieder


----------



## Deleted 28330 (8. September 2009)

schlechte nachrichten: fast alle sprünge bei lady's sind zerstört! beim sprung in den langen hang hat jemand die baumstämme auf einer stelle den hang heruntergeworfen, so dass man sie nicht sehen konnte (ist zwar immer so, aber man hat nicht gesehen, dass der sprung kaputt war => aua). 
wir haben auf die absprünge was draufgelegt, damit sich keiner zerschießt.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. September 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> 19 Uhr Parkplatz Bredenbeck ginge.
> Licht einpacken, für den Rückweg auf dem Radweg
> Der Sommer ist vorbei.
> 
> ...


 
Kommt jemand mit zu einer Hardtailrunde?
2-3h Weg und Ziel unbekannt!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. September 2009)

alex m. schrieb:


> schlechte nachrichten: fast alle sprünge bei lady's sind zerstört! beim sprung in den langen hang hat jemand die baumstämme auf einer stelle den hang heruntergeworfen, so dass man sie nicht sehen konnte (ist zwar immer so, aber man hat nicht gesehen, dass der sprung kaputt war => aua).
> wir haben auf die absprünge was draufgelegt, damit sich keiner zerschießt.


 
Konntet Ihr erkennen, ob es darum ging den Weg zu versperren/Zerstören oder ob die Forstarbeiter nach getaner Arbeit einfach nicht aufgeräumt haben?


----------



## booky (8. September 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hi Booky,
> 
> für Touren mit Start Maschsee schau mal im Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=349075&page=24
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Dank für die Infos! Muß nur wieder fit werden dann gehts ab


----------



## heyho (8. September 2009)

Die Gegend unterhalb des Bielsteins (Steingartentrails) ist derbe zerstört...sowas hab ich im Deister noch nie gesehen. Die haben da Massen von Laubbäumen geholzt und das ganze Geäst herumliegen lassen. Dazu noch die gesamte Böschung am Einstieg zum Flowtrail komplett mit Geäst zugelegt, damit man die Barriere nicht so leicht umgehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (8. September 2009)

Auch ich versuchte heute nach meiner Zwangspause wieder eine Runde zu biken.Allerdings verlor ich nach knapp 30 min irgendwie die Lust und Motivation so das umkehrte.

Werde wohl jetzt auch alt...

Aber auch hier zwischen Bredenbeck und Springe rüber waren die Baumkiller sehr vorsichtig am Werk
Menge abholzungen und Furchen gezogen...es ist zum


----------



## Jennfa (8. September 2009)

heyho schrieb:


> Die Gegend unterhalb des Bielsteins (Steingartentrails) ist derbe zerstört...sowas hab ich im Deister noch nie gesehen. Die haben da Massen von Laubbäumen geholzt und das ganze Geäst herumliegen lassen. Dazu noch die gesamte Böschung am Einstieg zum Flowtrail komplett mit Geäst zugelegt, damit man die Barriere nicht so leicht umgehen kann.



Schade isses, der tolle Steingarten . Schien ja auch vielen Leuten ein Dorn im Auge zu sein, dass wir in der Ecke fahren. Es gibt zum Glück auch noch Gegenden wo es nicht so dramatisch ist. Hier im Westdeister scheint es ruhiger zu sein. Freu mich schon auf die nächste Ausfahrt zum Teerweg .


----------



## Torben. (8. September 2009)

alex m. schrieb:


> schlechte nachrichten: fast alle sprünge bei lady's sind zerstört! beim sprung in den langen hang hat jemand die baumstämme auf einer stelle den hang heruntergeworfen, so dass man sie nicht sehen konnte (ist zwar immer so, aber man hat nicht gesehen, dass der sprung kaputt war => aua).
> wir haben auf die absprünge was draufgelegt, damit sich keiner zerschießt.



schade das war so ein schöner trail und es ist mal wieder ein derber rückschlag. Wenn das so weiter geht gibt es bald nichts mehr zum springen


----------



## schappi (8. September 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hoerman2201



Roudy was ist den das mit Hoermans Schreibkrampf und das er erst wieder postet wenn er auf Platz 3 liegt?
Hat er von Tanja die rote Karte gekriegt, oder ist das irgend sone "Männersache" zwischen euch beiden?
Gruß
Schappi

P.S: was geht morgen abend?
Ich muss mal wieder Trails fahren.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (8. September 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Schade isses, der tolle Steingarten . Schien ja auch vielen Leuten ein Dorn im Auge zu sein, dass wir in der Ecke fahren. Es gibt zum Glück auch noch Gegenden wo es nicht so dramatisch ist. Hier im Westdeister scheint es ruhiger zu sein. Freu mich schon auf die nächste Ausfahrt zum Teerweg .



Sagt bescheid wenn ihr wieder Westdeister fahrt da bin ich dabei.
Bin neulich seit langem wieder Nienstedter gefahren, ging richtig gut!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taifun (8. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> P.S: was geht morgen abend?
> Ich muss mal wieder Trails fahren.
> Gruß
> Schappi



quen und ich treffen uns 17:30 Uhr Waldkater...mit Hardtail


----------



## schappi (8. September 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> quen und ich treffen uns 17:30 Uhr Waldkater...mit Hardtail



Mit Hadtails wollt ihr doch bergaufballern!
Ich will bergabballern!
Bergauf fahrt ihr mich kaputt!
Ich alter Mann und viel fett!


----------



## 1Tintin (8. September 2009)

Tach,
guckt ma hier!
gut das ich da noch nicht Biken war

Downhill in den 90ern

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzZkKE9Z35g"]YouTube - Downhill 90 er Jahre[/ame]


----------



## taifun (8. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Mit Hadtails wollt ihr doch beraufballern!
> Ich will bergabballern!
> Bergauf fahrt ihr mich kaputt!
> Ich alter Mann und viel fett!



ne,wollen wir nicht.Ich bin noch nicht fit,nach meinem Crash
Da kommst du locker mit...außerdem bin jetzt auch alt...siehe profil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (8. September 2009)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Tach,
> guckt ma hier!
> gut das ich da noch nicht Biken war
> 
> Downhill in den 90ern



Mir gefällt die Treppe am Besten


----------



## exto (8. September 2009)

1Tintin schrieb:


> guckt ma hier!
> gut das ich da noch nicht Biken war
> 
> HEROES !!!
> ...


----------



## Jennfa (8. September 2009)

@ taifun  Alles Gute zum runden Geburtstag nachträglich!  Ach ja und wegen dem Alter siehe meine Signatur


----------



## Phil81 (8. September 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Boah endlich wieder BIKEN . Mit fest verbundenem Handgelenk ließ sich heut morgen wieder fast wie immer fahren. So langsam gewöhne ich mich auch wieder daran nur mit meinem "normalen" Helm und Beinschützern zu fahren .
> 
> Grüßele Jenna
> 
> @Phil: schönen Urlaub wünsch ich dir , oder biste schon weg?



Jo bin gerade in Ogau 

Waren heute in Garmisch fahren und haben mal unsere Grenzen aufgezeigt bekommen. So was heftiges habe ich lange nicht mehr gesehen. 

War stellenweise schon etwas frustierend 

Naja morgen dann entspanntes geballer in Ogau eh der Park dann ende Okober seine Pforten für immer schliest.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Sagt bescheid wenn ihr wieder Westdeister fahrt da bin ich dabei.



Ich würde gern morgen im Westen fahren. Sonntag aufm klotrail bin ich hinter frank gefahren und hab nur gedacht "warum bremst der denn?" 
das war schon ziemlich geil. Treffen wir uns um 17:30 am bbw? Jenna? Moritz? Taxi?


----------



## Jennfa (8. September 2009)

Morgen ist Kino angesagt, das schaffen wir dann leider nicht. Werden wenn dann morgen irgendwann früher fahren.

@Phil: Dann wünsch ich euch noch ganz viel Spaß !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (8. September 2009)

17:30 ist OK


----------



## MichiP (9. September 2009)

Hi,
hab gestern noch mal das gute Wetter kurzfristig im Westdeister genutzt. Was mir aufgefallen ist da wurden Unmengen von "Drahtrollen" bzw "Zäunen" transportiert und lagen auch am Wegesrand??? Für was werden die denn genutzt??? Als "Anfressschutz" für junge Bäume oder wurden die jetzt eingesammelt weil die Holzsaison losgeht??? 
Anbei.....Rakete ging komplett was ich sonst noch gesehen hab war aber teilweise erschreckend. Furchen, Rillen reste von Baumarbeiten ünd ünd ünd.
Man merkt es wird Herbst 

gruß

Michele

ps: gab es eigentlich schon den Termin "hüpfen für Anfänger" oder würde sich jemand bereit erklären diesen noch durch zu führen???


----------



## exto (9. September 2009)

Alex: Herzlichen Glühstrump nachträglich auch von mir!
Phil: Ich hoffe, du schiebst keinen Frust wegen der Grenzen  Viel Spaß weiterhin!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (9. September 2009)

würde mich freuen wenn ich mal bei einer hardtail-runde dabei sein darf. 
darf auch gerne ganz hart (starr) sein! nein, ich meine kein rad mit teerschneidern! 

hier bei mir kenne ich ja nun schon das meiste, und was neues ist sicherlich auch mal ganz interessant.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. September 2009)

heyho schrieb:


> Die Gegend unterhalb des Bielsteins (Steingartentrails) ist derbe zerstört...sowas hab ich im Deister noch nie gesehen. Die haben da Massen von Laubbäumen geholzt und das ganze Geäst herumliegen lassen. Dazu noch die gesamte Böschung am Einstieg zum Flowtrail komplett mit Geäst zugelegt, damit man die Barriere nicht so leicht umgehen kann.


 


taifun schrieb:


> Auch ich versuchte heute nach meiner Zwangspause wieder eine Runde zu biken.Allerdings verlor ich nach knapp 30 min irgendwie die Lust und Motivation so das umkehrte.
> 
> Werde wohl jetzt auch alt...
> 
> ...


 
Es ist eben Herbst und der Deister ein Wirtschaftswald. Ich finde es inzwischen eher interessant zu sehen, wie er sich verändert/verändert wird. Bleibt entspannt, die holen das meiste Zeug ja aus dem Wald um Geld zu verdienen. Was liegen bleibt, kann man sortiert an die Seite räumen und da wo die Maschinen gewütet haben kann der Biker nix mehr zerstören und sicher ruhig mal was schaufeln.



schappi schrieb:


> Roudy was ist den das mit Hoermans Schreibkrampf und das er erst wieder postet wenn er auf Platz 3 liegt?
> Hat er von Tanja die rote Karte gekriegt, oder ist das irgend sone "Männersache" zwischen euch beiden?
> Gruß
> Schappi
> ...


 
Ich meine, es ist selbst auferlegt. Damit dieser Thread keine One-Man-Show wird. => Heißt ja nicht Schappi&Hoerman biken im Deister 



k_star schrieb:


> würde mich freuen wenn ich mal bei einer hardtail-runde dabei sein darf.
> darf auch gerne ganz hart (starr) sein! nein, ich meine kein rad mit Teerschneidern!
> hier bei mir kenne ich ja nun schon das meiste, und was neues ist sicherlich auch mal ganz interessant.


 
Das sollte gehen, ein Termin müßte sich finden lassen.
--
Was aktuelles: Gestern Feierabendrunde Hoerman & Roudy -> Bredenbeck-Taternpfahl-Steingarten-Jägerallee-Steinbruch-Richtung Ziegenbuche-Steinbruch-Köllnisch Feld-Nienstedter Pass-Annaturm-Laube-Bredenbeck. 2:10//38km/800Hm
Etwas zur Hälfte wurde es dämmerig, also Lampe an. Meine P7 auf dem Helm und Hoermans Hope am Lenker reichten für alles aus. Es war ausreichend warm, so dass das eine nette Fahrradtour war.
An der Kreuzung Bierweg/Kammweg haben wir gegen 21 Uhr noch jemanden aus Hamburg eingesammelt, der mit Minilampe versuchte sich auf einer Karte zu orientieren um nach Springe zurück zu finden.

Wiederholen empfohlen
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## schappi (9. September 2009)

Homer,
heute um 17:30 BBW ich bin da, Bring bitte deinen Bike Begleithund mit, damit uns nicht auch sowas passiert:



GRuß
Schappi

@Taifun Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Alter Sack!


----------



## taifun (9. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Homer,
> heute um 17:30 BBW ich bin da, Bring bitte deinen Bike Begleithund mit, damit uns nicht auch sowas passiert:
> 
> GRuß
> Schappi



Jetzt wirds doch echt heftig....aber kommen 2 nicht gegen einen an




k_star schrieb:


> würde mich freuen wenn ich mal bei einer hardtail-runde dabei sein darf.
> .



Heute 17:30 Uhr Waldkater-Wennigsen


Danke für Glückwünsche


----------



## Deleted 28330 (9. September 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Konntet Ihr erkennen, ob es darum ging den Weg zu versperren/Zerstören oder ob die Forstarbeiter nach getaner Arbeit einfach nicht aufgeräumt haben?



nein, die haben einfach die oberen kanten der absprünge abgenommen und runtergeschmissen. das das ganze den weg versprerrt hat, war wohl nur eine willkommene nebenwirkung.


----------



## Fh4n (9. September 2009)

Könnten wir evtl. eine Sammlung aller Zeitungsartikel erstellen, die die Steigerung der Aggressivität gegen MTBler darstellen?


----------



## Danno (9. September 2009)

Ja ich glaub das wäre in der Tat nicht schlecht. 

Also das ist ja wohl mal echt der Oberhammer! Schade das die MTB´ler gleich geflüchtet sind und den Herrn nicht gleich zur Wache geschliffen haben oder sofort die Polizei gerufen haben. Also das geht mal GAR NICHT!

Beste Grüße

Und gute Besserung an die Opfer des Prügelmeisters

Danno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hülemüll (9. September 2009)

pfefferspray soll ganz wirksam sein...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. September 2009)

Fh4n schrieb:


> Könnten wir evtl. eine Sammlung aller Zeitungsartikel erstellen, die die Steigerung der Aggressivität gegen MTBler darstellen?


 


Danno schrieb:


> Ja ich glaub das wäre in der Tat nicht schlecht.
> 
> Also das ist ja wohl mal echt der Oberhammer! Schade das die MTB´ler gleich geflüchtet sind und den Herrn nicht gleich zur Wache geschliffen haben oder sofort die Polizei gerufen haben. Also das geht mal GAR NICHT!
> 
> ...


 
Die meistens habe ich in meinem Fotoalbum, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen die Berichte aus August und September zu scannen.

Ich meine, es gibt jetzt übergreifende Gruppenalben.
Wäre das ein geeigneter Ort?
kann mal jemand schauen, dass geht hier im Büro nicht.
Scans bitte immer mit Zeitung und Datum sonst wird es mal schwierig die chronologische Reihenfolge zu wahren.

Den Täter zu finden sollte keine Kunst sein, das Viech muss ja jeden Tag zum kacken gefahren werden. Und wer fährt schon in andere Orte damit der Kläffer kacken kann


----------



## taifun (9. September 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Den Täter zu finden sollte keine Kunst sein, das Viech muss ja jeden Tag zum kacken gefahren werden. Und wer fährt schon in andere Orte damit der Kläffer kacken kann



Das ist eine gute Idee....!
Der Hund kann aber nichts dazu
Wer hält nun Wache dort?


----------



## taxifolia (9. September 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich würde gern morgen im Westen fahren. Sonntag aufm klotrail bin ich hinter frank gefahren und hab nur gedacht "warum bremst der denn?"
> das war schon ziemlich geil. Treffen wir uns um 17:30 am bbw? Jenna? Moritz? Taxi?



Bin dabei ! Hatte leider paar Wochen Muskelriss am Bauch- Aua ( oder so ähnlich, 3 Ärtze zwei Meinungen) und ein Sack voll Arbeit.
Bis nachher.

( Gut dass wir nicht so aussehen, als würde man uns folgenlos verhauen können , führe heute auch Hektor Maximus, meinen blutrünstigen Fahrradbegleithund mit.

taxi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. September 2009)

@ Taifun:  auch von mir

Zum 00101000 Geburtstag.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. September 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich ...Sonntag aufm klotrail bin ich hinter frank gefahren und hab nur gedacht "warum bremst der denn?"  das war schon ziemlich geil....


 
Ich habe auch den Eindruck, dass du ziemlich schnell geworden bist. 



taxifolia schrieb:


> ...Gut dass wir nicht so aussehen, als würde man uns folgenlos verhauen können , führe heute auch Hektor Maximus, meinen blutrünstigen Fahrradbegleithund mit.
> taxi


 
Ich möchte morgen nix von "Vendetta im Deister Mountainbiker hetzen Hund auf ahnungslose Wanderer" lesen.

PS: Sind die beiden Opfer bekannt?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. September 2009)

Hallo erstmal...
zuerst herzliche Glückwünsche an Alex. Und als Geburtstagsgeschenk habe ich auch für die Racer unter euch die Nachricht, daß es *am 17.10. ein CC Rennen in der Gegend um die Waldapotheke *geben soll. Federführend ist der Wunstorfer Radsportverein (RSC W) ? So wurde es mir jedenfalls von meinem allwissenden Schwiegervater zugetragen. 

@ roudy
Du solltest dich wegen deiner abfälligen Äußerungen über die Familie Canis Familliaris eher vor den Fängen meines Begleitcaniden fürchten  . Er lässt sich allerdings mit fressbaren Gegenständen jeder Art bestechen. Im übrigen drückt er heute abend, wie jeden Mittwoch die Hundeschulbank.


----------



## Torben. (9. September 2009)

Fh4n schrieb:


> Könnten wir evtl. eine Sammlung aller Zeitungsartikel erstellen, die die Steigerung der Aggressivität gegen MTBler darstellen?



ich habe fast alle artikel seit anfang 08 gesammelt bis auf ein paar wenige die ich übersehen haben hab sie alle bie mir abgeheftet


----------



## blumully (9. September 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich würde gern morgen im Westen fahren. Sonntag aufm klotrail bin ich hinter frank gefahren und hab nur gedacht "warum bremst der denn?"
> das war schon ziemlich geil. Treffen wir uns um 17:30 am bbw? Jenna? Moritz? Taxi?



Das lasse ich nicht auf mir sitzen. Beim nächsten Mal werde ich Dich durch den Wald jagen, als gäbe es kein Morgen. 
Bleibt es bei Samstag Vormittag? Wollen wir schon eine Uhrzeit ausmachen?

Und von mir natürlich auch herzliche Glückwünsche an das Geburtstagskind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (9. September 2009)

Hi Leutz,

Fahrangebot: Donnerstag ab ca. 16:30 in Basche oben Sportplatz, wer hat lust und ist mit dabei?

Kommt noch jemand mit?? oder seit Ihr alle schon heute gefahren?

bis denne


----------



## taifun (9. September 2009)

nabend....hurrra...

wieso,fragt ihr Euch sicher

Es läuft bei mir wieder heute 2 h 38 km 600hm gemacht,das nach langer Pause und gestriegen Motivationsverlust

Sieht am Bielstein auch schlimm aus...wieso werden die Forstarbeiten im moment auf allen Trails gemacht? Erkärung?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (9. September 2009)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> 
> Fahrangebot: Donnerstag ab ca. 16:30 in Basche oben Sportplatz, wer hat lust und ist mit dabei?
> 
> ...



Hi,
Ich hätt auf jeden Fall Lust, kann aber erst morgen sagen, ob ichs schaff.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. September 2009)

blumully schrieb:


> Das lasse ich nicht auf mir sitzen. Beim nächsten Mal werde ich Dich durch den Wald jagen, als gäbe es kein Morgen.
> Bleibt es bei Samstag Vormittag? Wollen wir schon eine Uhrzeit ausmachen?



sieh zu das du dabei nicht wieder so viele Baumkontakte hast. ich kann erst am freitag mit sicherheit sagen was dein brötchengeber mit meinem wochenende vorhat.


----------



## Quen (9. September 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Das ist eine gute Idee....!
> Der Hund kann aber nichts dazu
> Wer hält nun Wache dort?



Ich halte zumindest mal die Augen hier offen - von der Rasse gibt es ja nicht soviele Hunde in Gehrden (und ggf. Umgebung).

Wenn der Typ tatsächlich auch in Gehrden wohnt, dürfe es nur eine Frage der Zeit sein bis er gesichtet wird - oder ein aufmerksamer Nachbar schwärzt ihn direkt an... 

@Alex: welches Video meinst du denn?


----------



## Ladys-MTB (9. September 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> nabend....hurrra...
> 
> wieso,fragt ihr Euch sicher
> 
> Es läuft bei mir wieder heute 2 h 38 km 600hm gemacht,das nach langer Pause und gestriegen Motivationsverlust



...hey, alles Gute auch von mir!!!

..als gebürtige Hessin habe ich auch noch ein echt hessisches Geburtstagsständchen für dich....  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElRKGZkXilE"]YouTube - Badesalz: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag[/ame]

Lady


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deister Koffer (9. September 2009)

Was für ein geiles Video( Downhill in den 90er).
Das Ich mal solche Klamotten im Wald an hatte!
Von wegen Federgabel oder Fully !
Oder erst die Reifen (Weiße Onza ,,geil,,) , Bremsen Cantilever usw .

Ich kann mich noch erinnern das mein Cantilever Bremsen am Gardasee 
immer am Anschlag wahren. ,,, von wegen Bremsen !

Und die Fahrradgabeln,, Starrgabel ,,

Ach die Strecke dort sieht einfach aus, wahr Sie aber zu der Zeit nicht.
Das Zauberwort heißt hier Material!!!
Da hat man, schnell mal nur den Lenker in der Hand!
Oder so eine Tretlagerachse verabschiedet sich einfach mal so!

Gruß
Deister Koffer


----------



## schappi (9. September 2009)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Tach,
> guckt ma hier!
> gut das ich da noch nicht Biken war
> 
> ...



Quen das war gemeint:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzZkKE9Z35g"]YouTube - Downhill 90 er Jahre[/ame]


----------



## blumully (10. September 2009)

Wundert mich nicht sehr, dass so viele Leute auf dem Video den Sittich machen. Der Sattel ist einen halben Meter rausgeschoben. Da kann man nur den Abflug machen, wenn der Sattel bei einem Huckel einem unter den Hintern haut. 
Wenn ich mich an die 90er erinnere, gab es auch da schon Schnellspanner am Sattel.

Klamottenmäßig habe ich damals schon nicht verstanden, warum die meisten farbenfroh, wie ein Papagei gekleidet waren. In den 80ern sind wir noch in Jeanshosen gefahren aber in den 90ern gab es schon ein paar Klamotten zu kaufen, die dezente Farben hatten und nicht so eng waren, wie diese Balletthosen.


----------



## Quen (10. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Quen das war gemeint:


Nee, er meinte eines über Port de Sóller!? 

Gruß!


----------



## 1Tintin (10. September 2009)

Hi Leutz,

TERMINÄNDERUNG: DA BEWÖLKT UND SOMIT FRÜH DUNKEL
....hab kein Licht eingepackt.

Fahrangebot: Donnerstag ab ca. 16:00 - 16:15 in Basche oben Sportplatz, wer hat lust und ist mit dabei?


----------



## schappi (10. September 2009)

Hallo TinTin,
versuche um 16:00 Uhr da zu sein.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taifun (10. September 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Nee, er meinte eines über Port de Sóller!?
> 
> Gruß!



siehe deine mailbox....wenns nicht zuzieht,bis später


----------



## tom de la zett (10. September 2009)

heute mit google zufällig gefunden. Schon bekannt?
Ganz interessant, mit was man sich so in welcher Tiefe schon bei der Region befasst.

http://www.hannover.de/data/download/RH/DS/2008/40/432-08.pdf


----------



## Darkwing Duck (10. September 2009)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> 
> TERMINÄNDERUNG: DA BEWÖLKT UND SOMIT FRÜH DUNKEL
> ....hab kein Licht eingepackt.
> ...



Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## schappi (10. September 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> heute mit google zufällig gefunden. Schon bekannt?
> Ganz interessant, mit was man sich so in welcher Tiefe schon bei der Region befasst.
> 
> http://www.hannover.de/data/download/RH/DS/2008/40/432-08.pdf



Hallo Tom,
kenn ich schon, Mal schauen wie se weitergeht bei der Region


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (10. September 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> heute mit google zufällig gefunden. Schon bekannt?
> Ganz interessant, mit was man sich so in welcher Tiefe schon bei der Region befasst.
> 
> http://www.hannover.de/data/download/RH/DS/2008/40/432-08.pdf


 Das ist ja sehr interessant, vor allem der letzte Abschnitt in dem die Handlungsempfehlung für die Region Hannover beschrieben steht.

Frech ist die Behauptung, daß die Freerider und Downhiller im Wald Feuer machen, essen und ihren Müll liegen lassen.


----------



## schappi (10. September 2009)

Hallo Tintin,
ich schaffe es nicht mich rechtzeitig loszueisen ich kann nicht mitkommen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. September 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> heute mit google zufällig gefunden. Schon bekannt?
> Ganz interessant, mit was man sich so in welcher Tiefe schon bei der Region befasst.
> 
> http://www.hannover.de/data/download/RH/DS/2008/40/432-08.pdf


 
Googeln => Wir haben das gleiche Hobby.
Hast du auch nach gehrdener Berg gesucht 

Diesen hier habe ich noch : http://www.hannover.de/data/download/RH/DS/2008/45/497-08.pdf


----------



## marcx (10. September 2009)

> Die Waldbesitzer sehen für sich durch die Aktivitäten der Mountainbiker Einkommensverluste aus den Jagdverpachtungen und auch aus der Holzwirtschaft.



Schön, dass sogar die Region erkannt hat, dass es den Waldbesitzern keinesfalls um Naturschutz o.ä. geht (wie schon einige Male argumentiert wurde)


----------



## tom de la zett (10. September 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...
> Hast du auch nach gehrdener Berg gesucht



Ja  Gibt es da eigentlich was neues zu dem Prügelknaben?


----------



## taifun (10. September 2009)

marcx schrieb:


> Schön, dass sogar die Region erkannt hat, dass es den Waldbesitzern keinesfalls um Naturschutz o.ä. geht (wie schon einige Male argumentiert wurde)



Genau,welches quen und ich heute auf unserer Runde 41 km 700 hm 2:25H feststellen konnten
So viele Abholzungen und Furchen von Harvestern haben wir schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.Selbst in der nähe vom Nordmannsturm würde nicht halt gemacht.
War da mal nicht vom Landschaftsschutzgebiet die Rede? Sowas gehört mit sicherheit nicht dazu
Wer da noch sagt,wir Biker machen die Wälder durch Trails kaputt,der spinnt


----------



## _Sync_ (10. September 2009)

Fährt jemand am Sa/So?


----------



## 1Tintin (10. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Tintin,
> ich schaffe es nicht mich rechtzeitig loszueisen ich kann nicht mitkommen
> Gruß
> Schappi



Schade,war ne gute Runde, dann evtl. nächstes mal.

Ist die Mail bei dir angekommen?

Tintin


----------



## DAMDAM (10. September 2009)

Sagtmal ein paar von Euch sind ja in Barntrup beim 8std. Rennen am Start. Wie ist denn die Strecke da? Kann man da FF 2.0 fahren wenns trocken bleibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (10. September 2009)

_Sync_ schrieb:


> Fährt jemand am Sa/So?



Samstag Vormittag am bbw. Uhrzeit wird nachgereicht


----------



## Madeba (10. September 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Sagtmal ein paar von Euch sind ja in Barntrup beim 8std. Rennen am Start. Wie ist denn die Strecke da? Kann man da FF 2.0 fahren wenns trocken bleibt?


*F*at *F*rank ? Geht !  

der andere geht aber auch, nimm Ersatzschläüche mit 

@ hoerman: so macht man das. Nicht auf der Strecke kaputt fahren, kaputt fahren lassen ! 



im Ernst: sollte gehen, aber wirklich nur im Trockenen. Die kurze Abfahrt auf Gras könnte sonst seeeehr lang werden. Oder ganz kurz.


----------



## Lintzi (10. September 2009)

Nabend Miteinander,
ich kehre übermorgen mal wieder in die alte Heimat nach Springe/Völksen zurück und suche nen hübschen Trail mit ein paar kleinen Kickern und vielleicht nem Drop hier und da. 

Wo kann ich denn mal nett runter fahren? 

Über ein paar Tipps würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## exto (10. September 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Sagtmal ein paar von Euch sind ja in Barntrup beim 8std. Rennen am Start. Wie ist denn die Strecke da? Kann man da FF 2.0 fahren wenns trocken bleibt?



Die Strecke ist ziemlich abwechslungsreich: Auf einer Art Dirtline (sogar mit nem Paar Holzelementen) sehr winklich am Rand des Kinderdorfes entlang, dann ein ebenes Stück fester Stoppelacker, lange Steigung (unten flach/Asphalt - Mitte relativ steil/Singleetrail - oben flacher werdend Forstautoban) dann Quertraverse, gaaanz leicht ansteigend (das einzige wirkliche Erholungsstück). Dann Abfahrt: Oben Singletrail, mittelsteil, Gras, im Laufe des Rennens Furchen. Bei Regen glatt. Dann relativ flach Abwärts zurück in's Kinderdorf.

FF finde ich hinten sehr ok, auch wenns feucht ist. Vorn würde ich eher Racing Ralph fahren, auch wenn's trocken ist  So mach ich's jedenfalls...


----------



## Paskull (11. September 2009)

Nachdem ich die letzten Wochen hier als Zaungast immer nur mitgelesen haben wollte ich nun mal Hallo sagen.
Nachdem ich meinen Finanzminister überzeugen konnte im Haushaltsetat noch 2 Bikes drin sind werden wir hoffentlich bald aktiv auch außerhalb dieses Forums auf euch treffen.

Schönen Gruß und bis bald im Deister

Pascal & Iza


----------



## Torben. (11. September 2009)

Paskull schrieb:


> Nachdem ich die letzten Wochen hier als Zaungast immer nur mitgelesen haben wollte ich nun mal Hallo sagen.
> Nachdem ich meinen Finanzminister überzeugen konnte im Haushaltsetat noch 2 Bikes drin sind werden wir hoffentlich bald aktiv auch außerhalb dieses Forums auf euch treffen.
> 
> Schönen Gruß und bis bald im Deister
> ...



ja dann mal rin in deister vile spass beim biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (11. September 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> heute mit google zufällig gefunden. Schon bekannt?
> Ganz interessant, mit was man sich so in welcher Tiefe schon bei der Region befasst.
> 
> http://www.hannover.de/data/download/RH/DS/2008/40/432-08.pdf



anfangs hört sich das ja recht positive an aber zum ende wird es wieder negative von wegen feuer machen müll liegen lassen etc. aber war ja irgentwie klar das die region da auch nicht viel ausrichten kann ausser vermitteln


----------



## 1Tintin (11. September 2009)

Paskull schrieb:


> Nachdem ich die letzten Wochen hier als Zaungast immer nur mitgelesen haben wollte ich nun mal Hallo sagen.
> Nachdem ich meinen Finanzminister überzeugen konnte im Haushaltsetat noch 2 Bikes drin sind werden wir hoffentlich bald aktiv auch außerhalb dieses Forums auf euch treffen.
> 
> Schönen Gruß und bis bald im Deister
> ...



Welcome to the Deister Jungle, man sieht sich!


----------



## roofrockrider (11. September 2009)

Lintzi schrieb:


> Nabend Miteinander,
> ich kehre übermorgen mal wieder in die alte Heimat nach Springe/Völksen zurück und suche nen hübschen Trail mit ein paar kleinen Kickern und vielleicht nem Drop hier und da.
> 
> Wo kann ich denn mal nett runter fahren?
> ...



Mußt du schon selber suchen oder dich mit einem Guide verabreden; die Strecken werden nicht veröffentlicht.Auch per Privatnachricht wirst du kaum Chancen haben.
Gruß aus Hannover Martin


----------



## afausl (11. September 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Samstag Vormittag am bbw. Uhrzeit wird nachgereicht



Bin morgen auch mal wieder im Deister und würde mich gern anschließen. Wann solls denn nun losgehen?


----------



## blumully (11. September 2009)

afausl schrieb:


> Bin morgen auch mal wieder im Deister und würde mich gern anschließen. Wann solls denn nun losgehen?



11 Uhr starten wir!


----------



## Lintzi (11. September 2009)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Mußt du schon selber suchen oder dich mit einem Guide verabreden; die Strecken werden nicht veröffentlicht.Auch per Privatnachricht wirst du kaum Chancen haben.
> Gruß aus Hannover Martin



Danke Roofrockrider. Ich bin morgen verabredet mit einer genauso ahnungslosen Freundin von mir. Ist ja nur ein Gastbesuch.

Schade, ich werte das mal nicht als schlechte Norddeutsche Gastfreundschaft, sondern versuche es einfach mal beim Annaturm und Richtung Streitbuche. Ich seh mich aber schon an den richtigen Spots vorbeifahren... wie so oft ;-)

Sonst winkt mal. Wir sind morgen ab 11:30 Uhr unterwegs. Braunes SX Trail und die Dame auf einem Contessa.


----------



## blumully (11. September 2009)

Lintzi schrieb:


> Danke Roofrockrider. Ich bin morgen verabredet mit einer genauso ahnungslosen Freundin von mir. Ist ja nur ein Gastbesuch.
> 
> Schade, ich werte das mal nicht als schlechte Norddeutsche Gastfreundschaft, sondern versuche es einfach mal beim Annaturm und Richtung Streitbuche. Ich seh mich aber schon an den richtigen Spots vorbeifahren... wie so oft ;-)
> 
> Sonst winkt mal. Wir sind morgen ab 11:30 Uhr unterwegs. Braunes SX Trail und die Dame auf einem Contessa.



Ich werde Morgen die Augen offen halten. Falls Du uns siehst, einfach rufen!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. September 2009)

Lintzi schrieb:


> Danke Roofrockrider. Ich bin morgen verabredet mit einer genauso ahnungslosen Freundin von mir. Ist ja nur ein Gastbesuch.
> 
> Schade, ich werte das mal nicht als schlechte Norddeutsche Gastfreundschaft, sondern versuche es einfach mal beim Annaturm und Richtung Streitbuche. Ich seh mich aber schon an den richtigen Spots vorbeifahren... wie so oft ;-)
> 
> Sonst winkt mal. Wir sind morgen ab 11:30 Uhr unterwegs. Braunes SX Trail und die Dame auf einem Contessa.



Hallo Lintzi
wir starten um 11.00 in Barsinghausen vom Besucherbergwerk und könnten euch ein paar schöne Spots im Westdeister zeigen. die sind auch noch nicht von den Harvestern zerstört und haben auch potenzial für Anfänger bis Fortgeschrittene. Falls Du micht mit dem Auto oder Bahn nach Barsinghausen fährst könnten wir uns auch um 12.00 am Annaturm treffen und den Ostdeister rocken


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. September 2009)

Wer fährt Sonntag? 12 Uhr Waldkater?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. September 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Sagtmal ein paar von Euch sind ja in Barntrup beim 8std. Rennen am Start. Wie ist denn die Strecke da? Kann man da FF 2.0 fahren wenns trocken bleibt?



 Ich dachte, du bist von dem schwindsüchtigen Zeug losgekommen und darf jetzt RaceKing oder Michelin fahren 



Lintzi schrieb:


> Danke Roofrockrider. Ich bin morgen verabredet mit einer genauso ahnungslosen Freundin von mir. Ist ja nur ein Gastbesuch.
> 
> Schade, ich werte das mal nicht als schlechte Norddeutsche Gastfreundschaft, sondern versuche es einfach mal beim Annaturm und Richtung Streitbuche. Ich seh mich aber schon an den richtigen Spots vorbeifahren... wie so oft ;-)
> 
> Sonst winkt mal. Wir sind morgen ab 11:30 Uhr unterwegs. Braunes SX Trail und die Dame auf einem Contessa.


Die Einladung mit uns zu fahren, ist doch pure Gastfreundschaft.
Annaturm ist schonmal gut soviel sei verraten



SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wer fährt Sonntag? 12 Uhr Waldkater?


Ich will es versuchen. Morgens ist eine Laufveranstaltung in Wennigsen, da darf ich als Papa um 9 schon an der Strecke stehen, danach frühstück und wenn ich lieb war radfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lintzi (11. September 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich dachte, du bist von dem schwindsüchtigen Zeug losgekommen und darf jetzt RaceKing oder Michelin fahren
> 
> 
> Die Einladung mit uns zu fahren, ist doch pure Gastfreundschaft.
> ...



touché! Da hast Du Recht. Danke für das Angebot!



Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Hallo Lintzi
> wir starten um 11.00 in Barsinghausen vom Besucherbergwerk und könnten euch ein paar schöne Spots im Westdeister zeigen. die sind auch noch nicht von den Harvestern zerstört und haben auch potenzial für Anfänger bis Fortgeschrittene. Falls Du micht mit dem Auto oder Bahn nach Barsinghausen fährst könnten wir uns auch um 12.00 am Annaturm treffen und den Ostdeister rocken



12:00 Uhr Annaturm werden wir versuchen. Ich hole die Dame gegen 11:00 in Eldagsen ab. Mal sehen wie steif ich mein kleines Baby bekomme. Es wird nicht sooo gerne bergauf gefahren  Oder ich habe den blöden Fox dx 5 Dämpfer noch nicht verstanden - was wahrscheinlicher ist.

Von Kölnisch Feld sollte es ja nicht mehr soo weit sein.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. September 2009)

Lintzi schrieb:


> touché! Da hast Du Recht. Danke für das Angebot!


Jederzeit 


Lintzi schrieb:


> 12:00 Uhr Annaturm werden wir versuchen. Ich hole die Dame gegen 11:00 in Eldagsen ab. Mal sehen wie steif ich mein kleines Baby bekomme.


tz tz tz


Lintzi schrieb:


> Es wird nicht sooo gerne bergauf gefahren  Oder ich habe den blöden Fox dx 5 Dämpfer noch nicht verstanden - was wahrscheinlicher ist.
> 
> Von Kölnisch Feld sollte es ja nicht mehr soo weit sein.


Bieg mal am Parkplatz vor Köllnisch Feld rechts nach oben ab 

Dreh mal das kleine blaue Rädchen (Propedal) bis zum Anschlag zu. Bergab bitte nicht vergessen zu öffnen


----------



## Evel Knievel (11. September 2009)

Ich bin Sonntag um Zwölfe am Waldkater.

Also mein SX-Umbau mit DHX 5.0 wippt bergauf garnicht, auch ohne Pro-Pedal.
Oder ich merks nich?!?

Alex, alles alles Gute noch!!!


----------



## _Sync_ (12. September 2009)

Oerg, viel zu früh grad, ich hoffe mal, dass ich bis 9:57 loskomme.

Ansonsten eben 12Uhr Annaturm...


----------



## Lintzi (12. September 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Jederzeit
> 
> tz tz tz
> 
> ...




Na an dem Rädchen drehen kann ich schon wien großer. Das Ergebnis finde ich aber noch nicht zufrieden stellend.
Ich les mal die Anleitung ;-)

Danke für die Tipps! So werde ich es wohl nicht bis zum Annaturm schaffen. Mal sehen was die Dame sagt. Ich freue mich schon aufs "Mekka"


----------



## schappi (12. September 2009)

Ich habe mich mit Samy am Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr am BBW verabredet.
Im Augenblick sind mir im Ostdeister zu viele Harvester unterwegs und es ist zuviel kaputtgemacht worden
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taifun (12. September 2009)

Moin,
ich bin dieses WE raus.Feiere heute und habe auch Besuch über WE.
Viel spaß allen


----------



## exto (12. September 2009)

Ich meld mich auch mal für's WE aus'm Deister ab. Ich gehe fremd und werd' mit nem Wiehenbiker die heimischen Trails unsicher machen...


----------



## Berrrnd (12. September 2009)

@exto 

hardtail oder fully?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. September 2009)

Wir sind heute Frank und Farn gefahren. Aufm Frankweg mussten kurz hinterm Wespennest auf ca. 200m Tannengeäst vom Baumeinschlag beseitigt werden auf dem letzten Stück ist mir dann auch noch ein Baum gegen die Schulter gelaufen  endlich konnte ich mal meine Protektoren testen


----------



## schappi (12. September 2009)

Die Bäume sind in letzter Zeit aber auch nervös!
Dauernd springenen sie unkontrolliert in den Weg


----------



## blumully (12. September 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wir sind heute Frank und Farn gefahren. Aufm Frankweg mussten kurz hinterm Wespennest auf ca. 200m Tannengeäst vom Baumeinschlag beseitigt werden auf dem letzten Stück ist mir dann auch noch ein Baum gegen die Schulter gelaufen  endlich konnte ich mal meine Protektoren testen



Ist bestimmt ein tolles Foto geworden mit dem Reifenabdruck auf Deiner Brust!


----------



## exto (12. September 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> @exto
> 
> hardtail oder fully?



Beides. Thorsten mit'm Hardtail, ich mit'm Fully...

Aber Achtung! Es gibt auch fette Hardtails. Auf Th.'s sind jedenfalls Muddy Mary's verbaut, wenn du verstehst, was ich damit sagen will. Mein Bomber wiegt so seine 18Kilo's.
Außerdem sind wir zwei gemütliche, ältere Herrschaften, die nur gern mal ein bisschen im Wald radeln. Nachdem du ja schon Schiss hattest, dass Jimmy dich aufhält, in deinem fixen Treiben, weil er ja "nur" n Pitch hat, Hättest du mit uns Senioren sicher keinen rechten Spass.

Wir seh'n uns nächstes WE in Barntrup. Kannst ja klingeln, wenn du in Stunde sieben oder so den alten Mann mit dem Einganghardtail zu x-ten mal überrunden willst. So nem waschechten Racer will man ja nur ungern im Weg stehen...


----------



## Berrrnd (12. September 2009)

dann wünsche ich euch beiden mal viel spaß!
gegen langsames fahren und dabei unterhalten habe ich doch nichts, nur mit dem rumgehüpfe habe ich so meine probleme. (kein geeignetes gerät und fahrtechnik kenne ich auch nicht)

wollte morgen ne kleine hardtail-runde (starr) drehen. 
nur auf welcher seite weiss ich noch nicht. kaiser richtung lübbecke, oder fernsehturm richtung rinteln.

jimmy?
wenn du dich auf einen beitrag von 2?seiten vorher beziehst, dann war ich das nicht.

mal sehen was das mit barntrup wird. angemeldet bin ich noch nicht.
8 stunden ganz alleine und ohne betreuer können lang werden. vor allem wenn das wetter beschi**en ist.
aber ich hoffe das wird was ...


----------



## Jennfa (12. September 2009)

Ich auch *abmeld*, leider. Heute den ganzen Tag beim Umzug in Hamburg mitgeholfen und morgen mit ner Freundin aus Köln verabredet. Da fällt Biken dieses Wochenende für mich ausnahmsweise mal aus. Wünsche aber allen viel Spaß!!! 

Bis bald im Wald
Jenna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (12. September 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> dann wünsche ich euch beiden mal viel spaß!


Danke. Hatten wir...



k_star schrieb:


> gegen langsames fahren und dabei unterhalten habe ich doch nichts, nur mit dem rumgehüpfe habe ich so meine probleme. (kein geeignetes gerät und fahrtechnik kenne ich auch nicht)



Bei geeigneter Fahrtechnik gibt's kein un-geeignetes Gerät. Da würd' ich dann mal was investieren... In derRichtung kann man übrigens von Jimmy (s.u.) so einiges lernen...



k_star schrieb:


> jimmy?
> wenn du dich auf einen beitrag von 2?seiten vorher beziehst, dann war ich das nicht.


Ich meine den Wiehen bzw. Bad Oeynhausen-Fred guggst du hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6227955&postcount=163



k_star schrieb:


> 8 stunden ganz alleine und ohne betreuer können lang werden. vor allem wenn das wetter beschi**en ist...




...separates the boys from the men... 
 Für acht Stunden im Allgemeinen und in Barntrup im Speziellen brauchst du keinen Betreuer. Es sei denn, du willst dir die Cochones kraulen lassen (die brauchst du da allerdings). Alles Andere macht der Veranstalter (Futter usw.) bzw. du selbst (Fahrrad fahren)


----------



## Berrrnd (12. September 2009)

habe halt nur 2 race hardtails (1xstarr und 1xfedergabel).
das man mit denen nicht so die trails fahren und nur sehr begrenzt springen kann wie mit einem am oder fr ist ja nun nicht von der hand zu weisen.

die trails fahre ich schon (egal ob starr oder gefedert), nur die sprünge muss ich auslassen. nur waldwege sind ja nun doch zu langweilig, auch wenn ich mal nur tempo bolzen will.

das jimmy zu den trailmeisen gehört, wusste ich da ja noch gar nicht. (wegen der fahrtechnik)

bist du die strecke in barntrup schon starr gefahren?
verliert man dort zeit im gegensatz zu nem gefedereten bike?


----------



## schwermetall (12. September 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ... auf dem letzten Stück ist mir dann auch noch ein Baum gegen die Schulter gelaufen  endlich konnte ich mal meine Protektoren testen



Interessant ist auch, das Homer vorher noch sagte er wolle einen Baum umfahren -wobei ich irgendwie dachte, er wolle drumherum fahren.
Das er gleich den Steffen machen muß und versucht die dicke Fichte zu entwurzeln, war mir zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht klar.
Glücklicherweise blieb alles heile.
Wie allerdings eine Reifenspur auf seinen Bauch kam, weiss ich nicht.
- Also von uns hat den, am Boden liegenden, Homer keiner als Absprung genutzt 









Ansonsten war es mal wieder ein geiler Tag und ich war sehr froh,
dass nicht geschoben wurde, sondern nur MTB pur angesagt war


----------



## exto (12. September 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> habe halt nur 2 race hardtails (1xstarr und 1xfedergabel).
> das man mit denen nicht so die trails fahren und nur sehr begrenzt springen kann wie mit einem am oder fr ist ja nun nicht von der hand zu weisen.
> 
> die trails fahre ich schon (egal ob starr oder gefedert), nur die sprünge muss ich auslassen. nur waldwege sind ja nun doch zu langweilig, auch wenn ich mal nur tempo bolzen will.
> ...



Rennen (außer Downhill) fahr' ich nur noch starr und Singlespeed. Is mir egal, ob ich dabei Zeit verliere. Ob ich 25. oder 37. werde, interessiert eh keinen. Zum Gewinnen bin ich eh zu alt und zu fett. (Tshuldigung, Schappi, für's "Spruch klauen"). mir kommt's auf den Spass an, den Ehrgeitz überlass ich den jungen Purschen...


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. September 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Rennen (außer Downhill) fahr' ich nur noch starr und Singlespeed. Is mir egal, ob ich dabei Zeit verliere. Ob ich 25. oder 37. werde, interessiert eh keinen. Zum Gewinnen bin ich eh zu alt und zu fett. (Tshuldigung, Schappi, für's "Spruch klauen"). mir kommt's auf den Spass an, den Ehrgeitz überlass ich den jungen Purschen...


----------



## toschi (12. September 2009)

So ich meld mich mal zurück aus den Alpen, alles heile, ausser einem kapitalen Reifenschaden gab es nix zu beanstanden.
Das BigBike geht auch gut bis 1500hm bergauf und macht unheimlich Laune auf schnellen und technischen Downhills.
Fotos habe ich keine gemacht, ein Bericht über Trails im Zillertal und meine beiden Tage in Saalbach schreib ich noch nieder, kann den Link dann ja mal einstellen.

War schon hart hier alles nachzulesen, Ihr schreibt einfach zu viel .
Schade um die vielen zerstörungen der Trails und die dicken Harvesterspuren, ich hoffe ich kann mir selbst bald ein Bild davon machen, dieses WE klappt es allerdings nicht, mal sehen was nächstes WE wird.

Ich schau jetzt noch mal in die IG, soll sich ja auch einiges getan haben.


----------



## Jennfa (12. September 2009)

Welcome back Toschi! 

...und oh, Hoerman schreibt wieder . War klar, dass Exto ihn wieder hervorlockt !


----------



## Phil81 (13. September 2009)

@ Toschi Ach deswegen gehst du nicht ans telefon 

Stehen gerade mit unserem Bus kurz vor Saalbach. Gerstern sind wir den "RobJ Supertrail" gefahren. Die an der Seilbahn haben immer recht ungläubig geschaut das wir den nicht ganz einfachen Weg bei dem Wetter fahren wollten aber mit dem RainKing geht das echt richtig gut.

Nach fast 6000 hm war dann körperlich absolutes Ende und.

Zwar dreckig ohne Ende... Aber auch Spass ohne Ende.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. September 2009)

* Ich bin heute auch raus *
Die Feier gestern war einfach zu lang 
Um 6 Uhr im Bett und um kurz vor 7 waren die Kinder wach


----------



## Epinephrin (13. September 2009)

Ahoi! Muss mir für Herbst und Winter noch ein paar Klamotten besorgen. *Kann mir jemand `nen Tipp für gute lange alltags- und biketaugliche Hosen geben?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lintzi (13. September 2009)

Danke Jungs! Schön habt ihr es hier. Viele Wurzeln, teilweise sehr weicher Boden. Neckige Sprünge. Wie bewegt ihr blos die fetten Sandsteinplatten? Nur den Roadgap hinter der Laube, da hatte ich ein wenig Bammel vor...

Ich wünsch Euch besseres Wetter in den nächsten Tagen. Und haltet die Ohren steif. Ich hab ja Einiges gehört gestern, was Euch das Leben hier echt nicht einfach macht.

Bis bald,
Lintzi


----------



## taifun (13. September 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> * Ich bin heute auch raus *
> Die Feier gestern war einfach zu lang
> Um 6 Uhr im Bett und um kurz vor 7 waren die Kinder wach



Kannst Du nicht leise nach hause kommen? Dann weckst Du sie auch nicht


----------



## Scott-y (13. September 2009)

Epinephrin schrieb:


> Ahoi! Muss mir fÃ¼r Herbst und Winter noch ein paar Klamotten besorgen. *Kann mir jemand `nen Tipp fÃ¼r gute lange alltags- und biketaugliche Hosen geben?*


 Ein paar Angaben solltest du schon machen: max â¬ , Stile, Farben o,Ã¤. Denn sonst wird es schnell uferlos  z.B gerade gesehen X-Bionic Jacke = 450â¬


----------



## schappi (13. September 2009)

War heute mit Samy im Westdeister unterwegs.
Vom BBW im Bullerbachtal hoch zur Kreuzbuche gefahren von da aus Feggendorfer Trail, Schmierseifen Trail Römer Trail und Pastrail (hier haben schon wieder Harvester zugeschlagen, kurz vor dem 1.Wall ).
Den Teerweg im strömenden Regen haben wir uns verkniffen (schade eigentlich) auf dem Egestorfer Bahnhof sind wir dreckig wie wir waren die Atraktion der Ausflügler gewesen.
Die Harvester sind im gesammten Bereich des Nds Staatswaldes unterwegs und machen da wirklich alles platt. So eine Zerstörung des Waldes habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.
Wie sieht es richtung Annaturm aus?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (13. September 2009)

Epinephrin schrieb:


> Ahoi! Muss mir für Herbst und Winter noch ein paar Klamotten besorgen. *Kann mir jemand `nen Tipp für gute lange alltags- und biketaugliche Hosen geben?*



Sehr gute Bikehosen gibt es von Platzangst:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...-Proline-Pants-2009-sulphur-gruen::15437.html
Alltagstauglich und gleichzeitg zum Biken geeignet ist schwierig. Da kannstb du eine gute Treckinghose nehmen schau mal bei Sportscheck.
was unbedingt sein miss, ist das unten ein riegel ist, mit dem du die Beine engstellen kannst damit sie dir nicht in die Kette kommen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## momme (13. September 2009)

Hallo Herr Epinephrin!

Das hier sollte helfen:

http://www.spacejunks.com/ 

Kann ich bestens empfehlen, habe einige Hosen vom netten Herrn Rost. Das beste: Es kann alles auf Maß und mit vielen Extras geschneidert werden!



Momme


----------



## Ladys-MTB (13. September 2009)

Hallo,
ich war heute mit den freien RADikalen (wir waren nur zu 4) unterwegs vom Waldkater bis hoch zur Laube und dann wieder in die gleiche Richtung auf dem linken zurück einen Trail runter, dessen Namen ich nirgends gefunden habe :O)! Es hat natürlich total geschüttet, aber es hat sehr Spaß gemacht (na ja, bergab, meine Kondition halt), man muss absolut konzentriert fahren um nicht irgend eine glitschige Wurzel falsch zu befahren. 
Im unteren Teil stand ein schwarzes Auto (kein Försterauto aber kein Mensch zu sehen)auf einem festen Weg und es lagen wieder viele Äste auf dem Trail der ein paar Meter darüber mit rot/weissem Absperrband markiert war. Ob es wohl ein Stöckchenleger war, der sich bei diesem Wetter sicher gefühlt hat?? War schon irgendwie auffällig. Wir sind dann noch mal ein Stück hoch und wieder einen Trail runter. Aus dem Wald kamen wir dann dann ziemlich westlich von Wennigsen und sind dann über die "Dörfer" und den Benther Berg zurück nach Hannover gefahren.
Mal wieder eine sehr schöne Tour und klatschnass! :O) 

Frage: Kann man mal eine Karte mit den namentlich benannten Trails per E-Mail bekommen???? Nur, dass ich mal weiss von welchen Wegen wir sprechen :O)

schönen Abend noch...
VG Lady


----------



## toschi (13. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> ...Die Harvester sind im gesammten Bereich des Nds Staatswaldes unterwegs und machen da wirklich alles platt. So eine Zerstörung des Waldes habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen...


Man sollte vielleicht mal wieder die Knipse mit auf Tour nehmen, ich wohl nicht falsch so etwas mal zu dokumentieren...


----------



## roofrockrider (13. September 2009)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> Frage: Kann man mal eine Karte mit den namentlich benannten Trails per E-Mail bekommen???? Nur, dass ich mal weiss von welchen Wegen wir sprechen :O)
> 
> schönen Abend noch...
> VG Lady


Wenn so eine Karte hier die Runde machen würde,hätte sich das bald erledigt mit dem biken im Deister, ist sowieso schon schwierig genug.

Ich möchte mal behaupten ich war schon auf jedem Forstweg im Deister und kenne immer noch nicht alle Strecken und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blumully (14. September 2009)

Epinephrin schrieb:


> Ahoi! Muss mir für Herbst und Winter noch ein paar Klamotten besorgen. *Kann mir jemand `nen Tipp für gute lange alltags- und biketaugliche Hosen geben?*



Hosen nehme ich nur von *Spacejunks.com*
Der Typ sitzt in Hannover - kannst Du auch hinfahren und Maß nehmen lassen. Maßgeschneidert ohne Aufpreis. Sitzt super und hält besser, als alles andere, was ich schon probiert habe. Ich finde kein Vergleich zu allem, was es von der Stange zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## Ankalagon (14. September 2009)

Hallo,
ich heiße Volker und bin neu hier im Forum habe dieses Forum aber schon länger vefolgt, da ich auch desöfteren im Deister unterwegs bin.
Nun wollte ich mal fragen ob ich mich bllt euch anschlißen könnte wenn ihr das nächste mal die Trails abklappert.
ich persönlich hab bis ende diesen monats massig zeit weil dann das semester anfängt...... aber bis dahin hab ich genug zeit.
Ein anderer Hintergrund warum ich hier reinschreibe ist das ich den Deister halt noch nicht wirklich gut kenne, Grabweg und noch 2 andre kenne ich aber es gibt bestimmt massig mehr und die würd ich halt auch mal ganz gerne kennen lernen und da ihr ja bestimmt, wegen den bösen stöckchenlegern heir nicht alles reinschreibt, will ich den deister halt auf diese weise besser kennen lernen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. September 2009)

Epinephrin schrieb:


> Ahoi! Muss mir für Herbst und Winter noch ein paar Klamotten besorgen. *Kann mir jemand `nen Tipp für gute lange alltags- und biketaugliche Hosen geben?*


 
Mehr Alltags oder mehr Bike tauglich oder Alltagsbiketauglich?
Mit ´ner Platzangst rumzulaufen ohne zu radeln fiele mir nicht ein.
Das Gorezeug halte ich auch optisch für bürotauglich.

Ne Spacejunks mit Nadelstreifen wäre aber auch mal cool.
Dazu ein FR Shirt im Hemddesign mit Einstecktuch 

Für mich müssen Klamotten nicht alle können. Im Alltag trage ich Jeans, zum Bike eben Funktionskram.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. September 2009)

Ankalagon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich heiße Volker und bin neu hier im Forum habe dieses Forum aber schon länger vefolgt, da ich auch des öfteren im Deister unterwegs bin.
> Nun wollte ich mal fragen ob ich mich euch vllt anschließen könnte wenn ihr das nächste mal die Trails abklappert?
> Ich persönlich hab bis ende diesen Monats massig Zeit weil dann das Semester anfängt...... aber bis dahin hab ich genug zeit.
> Ein anderer Hintergrund warum ich hier reinschreibe ist das ich den Deister halt noch nicht wirklich gut kenne, Grabweg und noch 2 andre kenne ich aber es gibt bestimmt massig mehr und die würd ich halt auch mal ganz gerne kennen lernen und da ihr ja bestimmt, wegen den bösen stöckchenlegern heir nicht alles reinschreibt, will ich den deister halt auf diese weise besser kennen lernen.


 
Hi Volker, klar kannst du mitkommen.
Lies einfach mit und komm vorbei.
Irgendwie ist immer einer im Deister unterwegs, nur wird es jetz früh dunkel.
Andersherum geht es aber auch,schreib doch wenn du in den Deister willst einfach Zeit / Startort / Rad hier rein.

Bis bald im Wald
Roudy


----------



## Epinephrin (14. September 2009)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Ein paar Angaben solltest du schon machen: max  , Stile, Farben o,ä. Denn sonst wird es schnell uferlos  z.B gerade gesehen X-Bionic Jacke = 450



Nee, bin ja kein Bike-Yuppie! Preisklasse nich über 100 . Kargoausführung mit Gürteloption. Stile und Farben eher unauffällig , dunkel und nicht so´n schriller Colormix. Auf Military-Look steh ich auch nich so. Notfalls muß ich damit auch mal ins Büro fahren können - wie gesagt bike- *und alltagstauglich*.

Natürlich gibt´s die normalen Microfaseroutdoorhosen aber die sind auch teuer und halten das Biken nicht aus!

Genau genug?


----------



## Ladys-MTB (14. September 2009)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Wenn so eine Karte hier die Runde machen würde,hätte sich das bald erledigt mit dem biken im Deister, ist sowieso schon schwierig genug.



Ich wollte doch nur eine kleine Übersicht und das auch nur vertraulich per E-mail . Keine Veröffentlichung hier im Forum. Aber Danke für die Reaktion

Lady


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paskull (14. September 2009)

Wie keine Karte der Trails im Deister bei Schmorl?
Hmm ok dann brauche wir private Führungen wenn die Bikes da sind


----------



## roofrockrider (15. September 2009)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> Ich wollte doch nur eine kleine Übersicht und das auch nur vertraulich per E-mail . Keine Veröffentlichung hier im Forum. Aber Danke für die Reaktion
> 
> Lady



Genau und der Stöckchenleger lässt sich auch eine Streckenkarte vertraulich per Email zukommen damit er nicht mehr suchen muß aufwachen, sowas darf es überhaupt nicht geben


----------



## schappi (15. September 2009)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> Ich wollte doch nur eine kleine Übersicht und das auch nur vertraulich per E-mail . Keine Veröffentlichung hier im Forum. Aber Danke für die Reaktion
> 
> Lady



Hallo Thea,
komm einfach öfter mit uns mit dann wirst du die Trails und ihre Namen schon kennenlernen.
Mit deinem 80mm HT tust du dich ja auf vielen Trails noch etwas schwer , aber Canyon macht zur zeit Sparbuchpreise:
Vieleicht können wir dich ja damit verführen:
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=788
Das wäre etwas für dich!
Wenn du mehr Trails faren willst brauchst du zusätzlich ein Fully.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## varadero (15. September 2009)

Man man man Schappi!!
DU machst alle krank, äääh süchtig!!


----------



## matzinski (15. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Wenn du mehr Trails faren willst brauchst du zusätzlich ein Fully.
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi


 ... bessere Fahrtechnik erlernen tut's erstmal auch und ist nicht so teuer.  ... und abducken.


----------



## taifun (15. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Thea,
> komm einfach öfter mit uns mit dann wirst du die Trails und ihre Namen schon kennenlernen.
> Wenn du mehr Trails faren willst brauchst du zusätzlich ein Fully.
> 
> ...



Genau,komm öfters mit. Das ist das beste.
Fully brauchst noch nicht unbedingt,mit besserer Technik und Kondition kannst mit Hardtail auch fast alles fahren.Fully macht halt mehr Spaß
gruß


----------



## Power-Valve (15. September 2009)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Genau und der Stöckchenleger lässt sich auch eine Streckenkarte vertraulich per Email zukommen damit er nicht mehr suchen muß aufwachen, sowas darf es überhaupt nicht geben



Naja... schau dir mal die Openmtbmap an oder deren Basis OSM... da sind die allermeisten Deistertrails eh drin. Ne offizielle Trailliste muss nicht sein, da stimme ich dir zu, aber ganz so geheim wie du tust, ist das alles eh nicht.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## schappi (15. September 2009)

varadero schrieb:


> Man man man Schappi!!
> DU machst alle krank, äääh süchtig!!



Mein lieber Deisterfreund Markus,
da du es trotz Versprechen dieses Jahr nicht geschafft hast zu uns in den Deister zu kommen, bist du hiermit zum Deisterkreisel 5 "Fully Loaded" eingeladen

Wir werden sammel für dein Ticket, damit du keine Ausrede hast!
Bike bekommst du von mir oder hoerman 
Irgendwie kriegen wir dich schon noch raus aus deinem Salzkammergut.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## varadero (15. September 2009)

Geh Schappi, Ich hab doch alles hier! 

guckst du 1
guckst du 2
guckst du 3
guckst du 4 (it's michi)

Aber irgenwann schaff ich es schon noch in den hohen Norden hinauf!


----------



## Epinephrin (15. September 2009)

Danke für die Tipps, Jungs!! Werde mich dahingehend mal umsehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (15. September 2009)

Programmtipp:
http://www.eoft.eu/tickets/details/event-hannover_theater_am_aegi-2009-11-04_20-00/

HaJü, Stefan und ich sind ab ca. 18 Uhr mit Karten versorgt.
Eine Nachfrage bei SFU ergab, dass ca. noch 100 Karten für die Vorstellung zu haben sind...........
Karten gibt es nur dort im Laden. Keine Reservierung per Tel. möglich........
Also ran an den Speck Nur 1 Vorstellung in Hannover Cinemaxx.
Wer sich bis 18 Uhr bei mir meldet, den versorge ich auch gleich noch mit Karten (10,- E/Stk.) 


****** Edit: Frist abgelaufen...... 
Es sind aber noch Karten da...........

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## exto (15. September 2009)

Sowas kann ich mir nich angucken...
Zu viele Berge...
Zu viel Adrenalin...
Zu viele glücklich erschöpfte Typen...

Wie sagt der Typ gegen Ende? I'm just man, but in Moments like this, I think I can see God!    

Es bestünde die Gefahr, dass ich meinen Job kündige. Dass will ich mir jetzt auch nicht mehr antun.  

Schon allein der Trailer macht mich extrem nervös wie 'nen Ex-Spritti der Anblick einer Flasche Jägermeister. Nach diesem extrem geilen Bike-Jahr bin ich eh schon stark suchtgefährdet...


----------



## Hitzi (15. September 2009)

Was haltet ihr denn mal von einem netten Abend mit ein paar netten Filmen (Freireiten, Bergrunterfallen etc.) ?

Dazu ein paar Getränke in lockerer Runde  

Location in Hannover wäre vorhanden


----------



## _Sync_ (15. September 2009)

exto, geht mir irgendwie genauso und erinnert mich immerwieder an Klick!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. September 2009)

Mitfahrgelegenheit:
Mittwoch ca. 18 Uhr Bredenbeck-Forsthaus-Taternpfahl-und dann mal sehen
ca. 3h (Taschenlampe einpacken)

Ist jemand dabei?

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## 1Tintin (15. September 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Mitfahrgelegenheit:
> Mittwoch ca. 18 Uhr Bredenbeck-Forsthaus-Taternpfahl-und dann mal sehen
> ca. 3h (Taschenlampe einpacken)



Schade, wäre gerne dabei, aber ich darf aber zum Elternabend!

Werde aber am Do. fahren ca. 16:30 Basche oben am Spottplatz.

(Dieses ist keine Gegenveranstaltung)

Tintin


----------



## atrailsnail (15. September 2009)

Ich suche noch ´ne Mitfahrgelegenheit am Sa nach Barntrup! Oder sind alle Startplätze weg?
*Hoerman* oder *roudy*, hast du ´ne Übersicht, wer hinfährt und noch Platz hat?
Würde gern außer dem Radl einen zweiten Satz Laufräder mitnehmen. 
Kann evtl. auch selber fahren und dann noch zwei Personen mitnehmen (Sharan). 

Jörg.


----------



## Phil81 (16. September 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> ... bessere Fahrtechnik erlernen tut's erstmal auch und ist nicht so teuer.  ... und abducken.





Eben so wild sind die Deister Trails auch wieder nicht das man sie nicht fahren könnte. Deshalb wird im Winter auch wieder abgerüstet. 200 mm unterm Arsch sind einfach zuviel für den Deister. 

Ich brauch nur noch ne gescheite Bremse sonst ist alles schon da 

Da die Saint aber zur Zeit derbste Mucken macht warte ich mal die Reaktion vom Shimano Service ab bevor ich mir noch ne Saint hole.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. September 2009)

atrailsnail schrieb:


> Ich suche noch ´ne Mitfahrgelegenheit am Sa nach Barntrup! Oder sind alle Startplätze weg?
> *Hoerman* oder *roudy*, hast du ´ne Übersicht, wer hinfährt und noch Platz hat?
> Würde gern außer dem Radl einen zweiten Satz Laufräder mitnehmen.
> Kann evtl. auch selber fahren und dann noch zwei Personen mitnehmen (Sharan).
> Jörg.


 
Ich bin nicht dabei. Irgendwie ist fürs Renenn fahren die Luft raus.



Phil81 schrieb:


> Eben so wild sind die Deister Trails auch wieder nicht das man sie nicht fahren könnte. Deshalb wird im Winter auch wieder abgerüstet. 200 mm unterm Arsch sind einfach zuviel für den Deister.
> 
> Ich brauch nur noch ne gescheite Bremse sonst ist alles schon da
> 
> Da die Saint aber zur Zeit derbste Mucken macht warte ich mal die Reaktion vom Shimano Service ab bevor ich mir noch ne Saint hole.


 
Uuups, ich dachte die ist unsterblich
Saint kaputt, Totem kaputt => du bist zu dick!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paskull (16. September 2009)

Juhuuuuu die Räder sind da also doch noch vorm Urlaub biken.

Melde mich mal nach dem Urlaub zwecks Deisterführung


----------



## schappi (16. September 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Eben so wild sind die Deister Trails auch wieder nicht das man sie nicht fahren könnte. Deshalb wird im Winter auch wieder abgerüstet. 200 mm unterm Arsch sind einfach zuviel für den Deister.
> 
> Ich brauch nur noch ne gescheite Bremse sonst ist alles schon da
> 
> Da die Saint aber zur Zeit derbste Mucken macht warte ich mal die Reaktion vom Shimano Service ab bevor ich mir noch ne Saint hole.



Materialmörder!
Melde dich doch mal bei Rockschox und Shimano als Testfahrer, mit dem Hinweis, wenn es bei mir hält, hält es bei allen Anderen auch!


----------



## matzinski (16. September 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Da die Saint aber zur Zeit derbste Mucken macht warte ich mal die Reaktion vom Shimano Service ab bevor ich mir noch ne Saint hole.


 Bin mit meiner Elixier voll zufrieden - bremst wie Gift - nach 18000 hm noch die ersten Beläge drauf - und die Bremse ist bezahlbar. Für so'n dünnen Hecht wie dich sollte das Teil wohl reichen .


----------



## stefan64 (16. September 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Bin mit meiner Elixier voll zufrieden - bremst wie Gift - nach 18000 hm noch die ersten Beläge drauf - und die Bremse ist bezahlbar. Für so'n dünnen Hecht wie dich sollte das Teil wohl reichen .



Bis du Sonntag früh unterwegs?


----------



## matzinski (16. September 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Bis du Sonntag früh unterwegs?


Wenn ich Sonntag nicht ganz tot bin, dann ja. Ich muss Samstag ganztägig bei meinem alten Herrn als Aushilfsdachdecker einspringen.


----------



## stefan64 (16. September 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wenn ich Sonntag nicht ganz tot bin, dann ja. Ich muss Samstag ganztägig bei meinem alten Herrn als Aushilfsdachdecker einspringen.



Das laß ich nicht gelten

Also dann um 9:15 Uhr am Fundament


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (16. September 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Bin mit meiner Elixier voll zufrieden - bremst wie Gift - nach 18000 hm noch die ersten Beläge drauf - und die Bremse ist bezahlbar. Für so'n dünnen Hecht wie dich sollte das Teil wohl reichen .



Du bremst auch zu wenig!!!!!!!


----------



## matzinski (16. September 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Das laß ich nicht gelten
> 
> Also dann um 9:15 Uhr am Fundament


ok. wenn ich's doch nicht schaff', sage ich telefonisch ab.



Scott-y schrieb:


> Du bremst auch zu wenig!!!!!!!


wer bremst, verliert.


----------



## Phil81 (16. September 2009)

Also meine Saint Metall Bläge haben vorne etwa 100 000 hm gehalten und hinten sind sie immer noch gut. Problem ist das sich die Leitungen bei mir von innen Auslösen. Nicht so schön wenn dadurch die Bremsleistung merklich abnimmt und das System Luft zieht und leckt.

Die Elixir kommt für mich nicht wirklich in Frage. Brauche ne Bremse mit der man auch mal richtig in der Bremse hängen kann.

Die Saint ist ansich ja super Extrembremsen am Nordpark und nach 1000hm immer noch die gleiche Leistung wie oben. Aber mit höllischem Gestank.

Ansich kommen von der Leistung nur noch die Code (hatte ich schon) oder die Gustl in frage. Na mal schauen meine neue Leitung ist angeblich schon unterwegs.


----------



## _Sync_ (16. September 2009)

Wenn sonst nix hält, nimm eben Stahlflex, dass sollte dann ne endgültige Lösung sein...


----------



## taifun (16. September 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Mitfahrgelegenheit:
> Mittwoch ca. 18 Uhr Bredenbeck-Forsthaus-Taternpfahl-und dann mal sehen
> ca. 3h (Taschenlampe einpacken)
> 
> ...



war heute schon unterwegs,paßt am Bielstein auf.Da waren heute Forstarbeiten,Wege gesperrte und ne Menge Lärm...nicht das ihr  wo reinfallt

Viel spaß,ist gar nicht sooo nass


----------



## matzinski (16. September 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Ansich kommen von der Leistung nur noch die Code (hatte ich schon) oder die Gustl in frage. Na mal schauen meine neue Leitung ist angeblich schon unterwegs.


 Das hört sich für mich nicht nach "Abrüsten" an. Ich glaube du bremst zu viel.


----------



## Paskull (16. September 2009)

Beide Räder fertig. 
Habe auch schon Runde gedreht am Bentherberg.

Ich glaube das mit dem Deister muss bei meiner aktuellen Kondition noch warten  *Gott bin ich eingerostet*

Wer war das vorhin am Lindener Markt? Deisterfreunde Trikot und Freerider unter dem PoPo? Hätte ja auch mal fragen können aber habe mich nicht getraut


----------



## taifun (16. September 2009)

Paskull schrieb:


> Deisterfreunde Trikot und Freerider unter dem PoPo? Hätte ja auch mal fragen können aber habe mich nicht getraut



Du,wir beissen nicht

Wenn lust hast,morgen 17:30 Uhr Waldkater...!


----------



## Jennfa (16. September 2009)

Ich habe heut auch ne schöne Runde im Westdeister mit Phil und Moritz gedreht. War ganz schön ungewohnt für mich die Trails hier auf dieser Seite mal in feuchtem Zustand zu fahren, da wurde ich die letzten Wochen ja doch ganz schön verwöhnt bei den herrlich trockenen Bedingungen! Ist aber tatsächlich noch nicht sooooo matschig, aber dennoch ganz schön ungewohnt rutschig auf den Wurzeln und Steinen. Hatten aber dennoch ne Menge Spaß aufm Teerweg, RT und Heisterburg! Der Herbst ist da und irgendwie freu ich mich auch drauf . 

@paskull: ich vermute mal, dass das Phil war den du gesehen hast. 
Wegen der Kondition brauchste dir echt keine Gedanken machen. Wir fahren auch gemütliche Touren und es wird immer gewartet !

Grüßele Jenna

Achja, die Trails hier sahen alle gut aus!


----------



## Paskull (16. September 2009)

Glaube nicht das es zeitlich noch klappt vor dem Urlaub.
Do und Fr lange arbeiten Sa fliegen wir.

Der Deisterfreund hatte kurzes dunkles Haar wenn ich nicht irre und sag auch nicht bissig aus. Das Rad schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (16. September 2009)

Da ich der einzige aus Linden bin war ich das wohl auf dem Weg zur Packstation 

Wenns nen rad mit grünen Felgen war wird die Auswahl eh noch kleiner

@Matze

Na Logo Brems ich zuviel Wenn ich fahren könnte breuchte ich auch kein 901 

Wer nicht fahren kann braucht Federweg


----------



## stefan64 (17. September 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Da ich der einzige aus Linden bin war ich das wohl auf dem Weg zur Packstation



Äh, hab mein Deisterfreundetrikot heute auch in meiner Wahlheimat Linden spazierengefahren.
Allerdings nicht aufm Freerider.
Hab ich ja auch garnicht sowas.


----------



## Phil81 (17. September 2009)

Stimmt ganz vergessen 

Aber mit dem Freireiter stimmts dann ja doch wieder


----------



## matzinski (17. September 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Stimmt ganz vergessen
> 
> Aber mit dem Freireiter stimmts dann ja doch wieder


Sind nicht alle deisterfreun.de freie Reiter? 

alle ausser mir anscheinend: wenn ich nur mehr Zeit hätte. Wo nehmt ihr bloß die Zeit her mitten in der Woche mal eben ein bischen im Deister rum zu cruisen? ... oder mal eben im deisterfreun.de Outfit im Viertel zu posen. Müsst ihr nicht arbeiten? Da wird man ja ganz neidisch. Ich kann in der Woche mal gerade ein wenig Asphalt unter die Räder nehmen, hin zur Arbeit und wieder zurück. Mann, mann, mann ...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. September 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Sind nicht alle deisterfreun.de freie Reiter?
> 
> alle ausser mir anscheinend: wenn ich nur mehr Zeit hätte. Wo nehmt ihr bloß die Zeit her mitten in der Woche mal eben ein bischen im Deister rum zu cruisen? ... oder mal eben im deisterfreun.de Outfit im Viertel zu posen. Müsst ihr nicht arbeiten? Da wird man ja ganz neidisch. Ich kann in der Woche mal gerade ein wenig Asphalt unter die Räder nehmen, hin zur Arbeit und wieder zurück. Mann, mann, mann ...


 
Nun ja: Feierabend 17 Uhr-17:30 zuhause-18 Uhr im Wald


----------



## matzinski (17. September 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Nun ja: Feierabend 17 Uhr-17:30 zuhause-18 Uhr im Wald


Feierabend 17 Uhr? So würd' ich gern meinen Urlaub verbringen.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (17. September 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Feierabend 17 Uhr? So würd' ich gern meinen Urlaub verbringen.



Was ist ein Feierabend und ein Urlaub ???


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. September 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Feierabend 17 Uhr? So würd' ich gern meinen Urlaub verbringen.


 
Must halt nich´erst Mittags ins Büro fahren.
-
Bei uns zählt Qualität statt Quantität. 
Effizientes Arbeiten, hoher Wirkungsgrad das lassen die lieben Kollegen einiges zu  wichtig ist, dass ich so oft wie möglich von 9-12 da bin 
Ich bin mir aber bewußt, dass die Situation schon was von Luxus hat


----------



## 1Tintin (17. September 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Must halt nich´erst Mittags ins Büro fahren.
> -
> Bei uns zählt Qualität statt Quantität.
> Effizientes Arbeiten, hoher Wirkungsgrad das lassen die lieben Kollegen einiges zu  wichtig ist, dass ich so oft wie möglich von 9-12 da bin
> Ich bin mir aber bewußt, dass die Situation schon was von Luxus hat



wenn man die Prozesse im Griff hat, kein problem.

Drum fahren wir heut auch schon gegen 16:15 in Basche am Spochtplatz los

Tintin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (17. September 2009)

Viel Spaß im Wald. Ich muss hier auch gleich raus, sonst krieg' ich 'nen Bürokoller. Das Wetter ist einfach zu gut.


----------



## taifun (17. September 2009)

Nabend...
Heute um 16:45 bis 19:00Uhr im Wald gewesen 

Wir sind Bredenbeck,Waldkater,Laube,Bielstein,Taternpfahl,Völksen,Steinkrug und zurück nach Bredenbeck,gespickt mit einigen Trails gefahren

35 km,600 hm..

Es ist schon richtig Herbstliche Stimmung in der Luft,welche allerdings durch sehr negative Eindrücke getrübt wird.

Da gestern der Bielstein gesperrt war,sind wir heute hoch gefahren....es sieht dort grausam aus....alles abgeholzt,was gerade dort stand,könnte man meinen.Oberhalb von Bredenbeck,rechter Hand vom Ruheforst sieht es auch nicht besser aus.

Zur Zeit wird im Deister richtig Kahlschlag gemacht...das sieht überall dermaßen zerfurcht und kaputt aus,scheinbar machen die Harvester vor nichts halt.

Wer die Natur mag,dem vergeht fast die Lust,sich dort hinzubegeben...es ist nur traurig.

"Was bleibt,ist die Erkenntnis,das die bösen Biker ja das Wild verschrecken und mit ihren Schmalspurreifen den Boden kaputt machen"

oder liege ich da nun falsch........


----------



## heyho (17. September 2009)

Westdeister ist im Moment in der Tat viel lohnenswerter, habe heute rund um den Nordmannsturm nur heile Trails vorgefunden. Der N-Pass-Trail nach Egestorf blieb bis auf ein kurzes Stück auch verschont, obwohl sie am Einstieg ne Menge Holz rausgeholt haben.


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. September 2009)

atrailsnail schrieb:


> Ich suche noch ´ne Mitfahrgelegenheit am Sa nach Barntrup! Oder sind alle Startplätze weg?
> *Hoerman* oder *roudy*, hast du ´ne Übersicht, wer hinfährt und noch Platz hat?
> Würde gern außer dem Radl einen zweiten Satz Laufräder mitnehmen.
> Kann evtl. auch selber fahren und dann noch zwei Personen mitnehmen (Sharan).
> ...


nabend, 

bin leider auch zu 90 % raus.
hab heute noch ne testrunde gedreht. oberschenkel wird sofort wieder hart und das ganze bein dadurch fast taub. 
werd´s morgen nochmal mit finalgon und bandage versuchen. 
denke aber, dass 8h bei rennbedingungen den tod für den oberschenkel für die nächste zeit bedeuten würde . 
werd mich aber morgen abend dazu nochmal melden. 




taifun schrieb:


> Nabend...
> Heute um 16:45 bis 19:00Uhr im Wald gewesen
> 
> 
> ...



die holzen alle trails ab, pflanzen neue bäume und zäunen danach alles ein, da sie ja die bäumchen vor dem wild schützen müssen .


----------



## toschi (17. September 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> ...es sieht dort grausam aus....alles abgeholzt,was gerade dort stand,könnte man meinen.Oberhalb von Bredenbeck,rechter Hand vom Ruheforst sieht es auch nicht besser aus.
> 
> Zur Zeit wird im Deister richtig Kahlschlag gemacht...das sieht überall dermaßen zerfurcht und kaputt aus,scheinbar machen die Harvester vor nichts halt.


Macht doch mal ein paar Fotos oder ruft gleich den Pressefutzi an der so net das Sommerloch mit Bikergeschichten gefüllt hat, soll der doch mal eine Bericht schreiben wie toll die herbstliche Landschaft des Naherholungsgebiet Deister zur Zeit aussieht, mal sehen wie das gemeine Volk darauf reagiert.
Ob dann immer noch die Biker die Bösen sind?
Ei netter Artikel in "My Heimat" von unserer Pressestelle wäre ja auch mal wieder nett


----------



## exto (18. September 2009)

Leider ist die "Pressestelle" z.Zt. im Extrem-Stress (minimum bis Ende Oktober)

Hab noch nicht mal nen Artikel zum Downhill - Weekend im Solling auf die Reihe gekriegt. Mit hingerotztem Gefasel in die Dilletantenstadel-Hall-Of-Fame einrücken möchte ich auch nicht...

Trotzdem: Wer gute Fotos hat, immer her damit (per Mail). Vielleicht findet sich ja irgendwo ein Stündchen...

Hat nicht jemand Lust, die Pressestelle zu verstärken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (18. September 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Leider ist die "Pressestelle" z.Zt. im Extrem-Stress (minimum bis Ende Oktober)
> 
> Hab noch nicht mal nen Artikel zum Downhill - Weekend im Solling auf die Reihe gekriegt. Mit hingerotztem Gefasel in die Dilletantenstadel-Hall-Of-Fame einrücken möchte ich auch nicht...
> 
> ...



Werde versuchen,am Sonntag mal wieder hoch zu fahren und welche zu machen.
Heute und morgen bin mit Besuch und großer Geburtstagfeier von Daddy beschäftigt.
Es sei den, es macht wer früher schon Pics!

grüße


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. September 2009)

Bing!

Wer fährt am WE im Westen und wäre bereit auch morgens (9-10) zu starten.
Dann würde ich mich um eine Startfreigabe bemühen, früh los ist immer einfacher als mitten am Tag (12)

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## matzinski (18. September 2009)

Hi, ich schätze wir kommen am So ca. um 10:00 am Bhf. Egestorf vorbei. Könnten dich auflesen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. September 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hi, ich schätze wir kommen am So ca. um 10:00 am Bhf. Egestorf vorbei. Könnten dich auflesen.


 
gespeichert 

Aber ggf. wollte ich eine Endurotour machen, und mit den MMs kann ich euch bei aller Heldenhaftigkeit bergauf nicht folgen. Falls sich kein Bergabfahrer für diese Zeit findet, würde ich aufs Hardtail umsteigen.


----------



## matzinski (18. September 2009)

Mach dir mal keine Sorgen. Wir haben am So noch einen Rookie dabei. Deshalb wird's gemütlich abgehen. Kannst mit dem Sessel kommen. 

...aber ich überlege auch, ob ich nicht mal wieder das Harte nehmen sollte. Das ist aber gerade so sauber und ich hab' keine Lust zwei Bikes zu putzen.


----------



## _Sync_ (18. September 2009)

roudy, sofern ich um die Uhrzeit schon wieder wach bin und nicht auf den Brocken kurbele würde ich mitfahren!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. September 2009)

Plan steht.
Morgens bleibt, aber Samstag. (Wunsch der Regierung)
9Uhr ab zuhause, 9:20 Tatern, dann Trails Richtung Westen. So gegen 13Uhr wieder zuhause.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. September 2009)

Fährt morgen Nachmittag jemand im westdeister?


----------



## atrailsnail (18. September 2009)

Ich fahre auch morgen früh und zwar im Westdeister. Komme kombiniert per Bahn und Rad in den Westdeister. Hab ich deine HandyNr.?

Jörg. 




roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Plan steht.
> Morgens bleibt, aber Samstag. (Wunsch der Regierung)
> 9Uhr ab zuhause, 9:20 Tatern, dann Trails Richtung Westen. So gegen 13Uhr wieder zuhause.


----------



## jemiza (18. September 2009)

atrailsnail schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch morgen früh und zwar im Westdeister. Komme kombiniert per Bahn und Rad in den Westdeister. Hab ich deine HandyNr.?
> 
> Jörg.



du nase, wieso sagst du mir nicht bescheid?! sag mal beim nächsten mal bescheid. am we bin ich in stade....

gruß,
jemi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (19. September 2009)

Da meine kleine Digi Cam nach 3 Jahren treuen Dienstes in Oberammergau ihr leben ausgehaucht hat, benötige ich nun eine neue.

Da einige von euch sich damit auskennen Poste ich hier mal etwas OT...

Taugt die was?

Canon Powershot SX200 IS






Gesehen und getestet wurde die hier : Klick

Soll ne reine Bike Rucksack Kamera werden die aber auch mit dem Grellen Licht in den Bergen klar kommt. 

Noch Tipps worauf man achten muss oder andere Vorschläge?

Schon mal Danke für Antworten


----------



## tweetygogo (19. September 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=422455


----------



## Jennfa (19. September 2009)

@phil: Klingt gut! Soll eine der besten Kompaktkameras auf dem Markt zur Zeit sein. Sehr gute Bildquali, die auch bei schlechteren Lichtverhältnissen noch in Ordnung ist (was mich sonst bei Digicams immer nervt) d.h. u.a. wenig Rauschen. Ein großer Zoombereich und 12 Megapixel, das ist schon sehr gut für so ne Cam. Zudem hat man wohl auch die Möglichkeit Einstellungen manuell zu ändern. Dafür ist sie natürlich nicht sooooo winzig, was mich jetzt aber nicht so stören würde. Finde die Tests hier immer ganz gut: http://www.chip.de/artikel/Canon-PowerShot-SX200-IS-Digitalkamera-Test_37180771.html. 

Wir waren gestern schon im Deister unterwegs, u.a. auch im Osten. Oben Ecke Frankweg wurde auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite kräftig abgeholzt, so sieht es auch in anderen Bereichen auf der Seite aus. Bis zum Farn sind sie wohl noch nicht gekommen, auf dem Weg vom Grab bis dahin sieht der Wald teilweise echt übelst aus. Da ist aber auch einiges unten markiert, bin ja mal gespannt.

Grüßele Jenna


----------



## exto (19. September 2009)

So, wieder da. Das war mal n Schuss in den Ofen: Nach 3 3/4 Stunden kam der Mann mit dem dicken Hammer. Komplett abgekackt


----------



## taifun (19. September 2009)

exto schrieb:


> kam der Mann mit dem dicken Hammer. Komplett abgekackt



Erzähl mal....


----------



## Downhillfaller (19. September 2009)

exto schrieb:


> So, wieder da. Das
> war mal n Schuss in den Ofen: Nach 3 3/4 Stunden kam der Mann mit dem dicken Hammer. Komplett abgekackt



das war auch echt mörderisch heute 
man muss schon ganz schön bekloppt sein  wenn man das 8 Stunden durchfahren will.

Exto, ich hab um 18 Uhr Ende gemacht, da waren 100km/1944Hm voll und ich war zum Abendessen wieder zu Hause 
Ich hab da keinen Sinn mehr drin gesehen noch 1 Std. sinnlos Höhenmeter zu schruppen und im Kinderdorf Achterbahn zu fahren.
Du hast ja wenigstens noch ein Pilschen gehabt 
Madeba war wohl noch unterwegs


----------



## harmstommy (19. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin am Freitag von Bad Münder aus über die Ziegenbuche und Köllnischfeld zur Laube gefahren.
Zwischen Ziegenbuche und Köllnischfeld war ebenfalls alles kaputt und . überall waren richtige Schneisen durch den Wald gezogen. Das sah echt traurig aus.

Gruß harmstommy



taifun schrieb:


> Nabend...
> Heute um 16:45 bis 19:00Uhr im Wald gewesen
> 
> Wir sind Bredenbeck,Waldkater,Laube,Bielstein,Taternpfahl,Völksen,Steinkrug und zurück nach Bredenbeck,gespickt mit einigen Trails gefahren
> ...


----------



## Madeba (19. September 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> das war auch echt mörderisch heute
> man muss schon ganz schön bekloppt sein  wenn man das 8 Stunden durchfahren will.
> 
> Exto, ich hab um 18 Uhr Ende gemacht, da waren 100km/1944Hm voll ...
> ...


genau, der Bekloppte wollte und hat die 100 auch noch voll gemacht. Allerdings habe ich dafür ein bißchen länger gebraucht 

da ich der Zeitnahme immer noch nicht über den Weg traue, habe ich vorsichtshalber noch eine Runde draufgelegt. 105 "echte" km - mein Tacho geht richtig, DHF ! 

Den Kurs um das Kinderdorf fahre ich ja nun wirklich gerne, aber nach etwa zwei Stunden habe ich jedesmal die Haßkappe aufgesetzt, wenn ich diesen %&§!?::/$$§"!/&%$ Spielberg rauf musste und die Bodenwellen und Ecken immer wieder den Rhytmus gestört haben  

Obwohl ich nach etwa drei Stunden eine Grillpause eingelegt habe, musste ich mich zwei Stunden später schon wieder motivieren: Nudelpause    dabei fiel mir die Massagebank in der Zeltecke auf 

Genutzt hat es aber wenig, am Berg habe ich immer wieder kleine Krampfattacken bekommen - also die exto-Technik kopiert (schieben).

Kann mich in zwölf Monaten mal bitte jemand daran erinnern, das ich dort nicht nochmal als Einzelstarter fahre ?  Ohne vernünftiges Training geht das wohl nicht.

Heute habe ich während des Rennens bestimmt zugenommen 

siehst Du, DHF: ich habe garnix von Deinem Köpper geschrieben


----------



## exto (19. September 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Erzähl mal....



Na ja, eigentlich bin ich ja nicht als Weichei bekannt, aber irgendwie ist die Luft raus. Ich hatte ja nach Duisburg ne Pause hingelegt und wollte heute nur zum Spass acht Stunden im Kreis juckeln.

Die erste Stunde war ätzend. Bin nicht in Gang gekommen, aber das kenne ich schon. Hat wohl was mit den langen Trainingseinheiten für's 24 Stunden-Rennen zu tun. Ab dann ging's richtig gut. Alles im Flow. Nach 3 1/2 Stunden hab ich auf ein Mal tierische Kopfschmerzen gekriegt und die Beine waren Pudding. Ich bin dann noch ne Runde Gefahren und hab mich dann erinnert, dass ich ja zum Spass da bin. Weil's keinen Spass mehr gemacht hat, bin ich dann ausgestiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. September 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Na ja, eigentlich bin ich ja nicht als Weichei bekannt, aber irgendwie ist die Luft raus. Ich hatte ja nach Duisburg ne Pause hingelegt und wollte heute nur zum Spass acht Stunden im Kreis juckeln.
> 
> Die erste Stunde war ätzend. Bin nicht in Gang gekommen, aber das kenne ich schon. Hat wohl was mit den langen Trainingseinheiten für's 24 Stunden-Rennen zu tun. Ab dann ging's richtig gut. Alles im Flow. Nach 3 1/2 Stunden hab ich auf ein Mal tierische Kopfschmerzen gekriegt und die Beine waren Pudding. Ich bin dann noch ne Runde Gefahren und hab mich dann erinnert, dass ich ja zum Spass da bin. Weil's keinen Spass mehr gemacht hat, bin ich dann ausgestiegen.



Ich habe mich schon seit Duisburg gefragt, wann der Mann mit dem Hammer bei dir steht.
So wie die deine Trainingsumfänge ´09 gesteigert hast, muss sowas passieren.

Hoerman, Atrailsnail und ich waren auf Tour.
4h Brutto, 2:25 Netto. Mögebier, BMX, Frank, Farn, Barbie und dazu ein nettes Gespräch mit einem Jagdpächter.
1125Hm kamen da auch zusammen, auf 25 km!!!

War kann/will Dienstag nach Feierabend?


----------



## Downhillfaller (20. September 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> da ich der Zeitnahme immer noch nicht über den Weg traue, habe ich vorsichtshalber noch eine Runde draufgelegt. 105 "echte" km - mein Tacho geht richtig, DHF !



so richtig glaube ich das auch nicht: in Runde 8+9 warst du auf* Platz 1 mit 11er Rundenzeit*  haben wir da nicht gerade Brotzeit gemacht 
Ja, es lief nicht so richtig rund, ein Köpper ins Gebüsch + ein Platten und diese nervige Dirtline im Kinderdorf 
Meine 100km waren wohl mit An-und Abreise zum weit entfernten Parkplatz , also ganz legal


----------



## Phil81 (20. September 2009)

Hätte Lust auf ne Fahrt im Westen bei Lampenschein


----------



## Madeba (20. September 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> so richtig glaube ich das auch nicht: in Runde 8+9 warst du auf* Platz 1 mit 11er Rundenzeit*  haben wir da nicht gerade Brotzeit gemacht


wie, was ? Warum glaubst Du das nicht ??? Verstehe ich nicht 
es heißt doch immer: In den Pausen wird man schneller ! 



Downhillfaller schrieb:


> ...ein Köpper ins Gebüsch...


aber danke nochmal, das Du kurz vor dem Abflug noch gerufen hast, so konnte ich meinen Blick von der Spur auf Dich wenden und alles live aus erster Reihe sehen.  Wenn man Dich schonmal vorfahren lässt. Und ich sage oben noch: "Fahr ruhig vor, dann sehe ich wenigstens, wie Du ins Gemüse segelst."
War aber wirklich beeindruckend: Dein karnickelartiger Hakenschlag aus der Spur in Richtung Brennesseln  und wie dann Dein Bike den Weg dorthin verweigert, wie ein Esel gebockt und Dich über den Lenker geworfen hat - das war schon ganz großes Kino !


----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. September 2009)

Heute fahren wir um 11:30 vom bbw zum 12:00 waldkatertreffen. Wer ist noch dabei? 
@ phil ich würde gern Dienstag Abend fahren und komme erst gegen 18:30 los. Da ist ne Lampe schon angesagt


----------



## Madeba (20. September 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Die erste Stunde war ätzend. Bin nicht in Gang gekommen, aber das kenne ich schon. Hat wohl was mit den langen Trainingseinheiten für's 24 Stunden-Rennen zu tun. Ab dann ging's richtig gut. Alles im Flow.


erzählt ruhig allen, das Du DHF und mich ab der zweiten Stunde am Berg gnadenlos abgehängt hast, und wir nur mit Mühe auf der Abfahrt wieder rangekommen sind  Wo wir Dich doch in der ersten Stunde unterstützt haben, wo wir nur konnten.
Undank ist der Welten Lohn !  

 Und darüber, das Du Dich nach Deinem Abbruch mit Deinem Pils ausgerechnet oben am Spielberg hingesetzt hast, müssen wir dringend nochmal reden, Herr Oberchefmotivator !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. September 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Heute fahren wir um 11:30 vom bbw zum 12:00 waldkatertreffen. Wer ist noch dabei?
> @ phil ich würde gern Dienstag Abend fahren und komme erst gegen 18:30 los. Da ist ne Lampe schon angesagt



Dann Dienst-Tag 18:30 // 19 Uhr BBW?


----------



## Phil81 (20. September 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Heute fahren wir um 11:30 vom bbw zum 12:00 waldkatertreffen. Wer ist noch dabei?
> @ phil ich würde gern Dienstag Abend fahren und komme erst gegen 18:30 los. Da ist ne Lampe schon angesagt



Sehr gut  Freu mich schon wieder auf die Lampen Saison 

Meine Schulter zickt heute wieder etwas rum. Werde deshalb heute mal etwas über die Landstr. schwucken.


----------



## janisj (20. September 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Sehr gut  Freu mich schon wieder auf die Lampen Saison
> 
> Meine Schulter zickt heute wieder etwas rum. Werde deshalb heute mal etwas über die Landstr. schwucken.



Ich freue mich auch schon auf die Nightride Saison, leider werde ich nur so ende Oktober fahrbereit sein , da meine Hand wächst noch zusammen. 

janis


----------



## exto (20. September 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> erzählt ruhig allen, das Du DHF und mich ab der zweiten Stunde am Berg gnadenlos abgehängt hast, und wir nur mit Mühe auf der Abfahrt wieder rangekommen sind  Wo wir Dich doch in der ersten Stunde unterstützt haben, wo wir nur konnten.
> Undank ist der Welten Lohn !
> 
> Und darüber, das Du Dich nach Deinem Abbruch mit Deinem Pils ausgerechnet oben am Spielberg hingesetzt hast, müssen wir dringend nochmal reden, Herr Oberchefmotivator !



Der Dank war, dass ich's keinem erzählt habe...

Und das mit dem Pils am Spielberg hatte Methode: Nur durch die Überwindung von Frust, lernt man, seine Grenzen zu erweitern...

Ich fand, über's Jahr gesehen, das hatte ich mir verdient!

Aber mal im Ernst: Das Ganze war ein Lehrstück für Trainingssteuerung. In Stunde 2 und 3 hatte ich das Gefühl, ich könnte Bäume ausreißen. Vor ein Paar Wochen hätte das auch angehalten. Jetzt kam plötzlich jemand und hat das Licht augeknipst. Einfach so. Schnipp... und zappenduster. Das sagt mir, dass das Timing insgesammt gut war.

Nächstes Jahr: Duisburg Top Ten ! Vielleicht (gaaaanz vielleicht) mit Federgabel und (Rennrad-) Schaltung...


----------



## Madeba (20. September 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Und das mit dem Pils am Spielberg hatte Methode: Nur durch die Überwindung von Frust, lernt man, seine Grenzen zu erweitern...


dann werde ich das nächste Mal eine Grenze überschreiten und Dich vom Berg kicken


----------



## Barbie SHG (20. September 2009)

Nun gönnt dem "alten Mann" doch sein wohlverdientes Pils


----------



## Downhillfaller (20. September 2009)

was bist du denn  oder ich  junge Hüpfer oder olle Stürzer  Prost


----------



## blumully (20. September 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Heute fahren wir um 11:30 vom bbw zum 12:00 waldkatertreffen. Wer ist noch dabei?
> @ phil ich würde gern Dienstag Abend fahren und komme erst gegen 18:30 los. Da ist ne Lampe schon angesagt



War ´ne schöne Runde heute. Bis auf die Tatsache, dass ich mich Frage, wiel blöd man sein kann, wenn man zum zweiten mal auf´m Farnweg mit der rechten Pedale an derselben Wurzel hängen bleibt. War wieder ein sehr unsanfter Abstieg. 
Dieses mal ist sogar der rechte Kurbelarm in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Das Gewinde ist jetzt schief und die Pedale eiert.

So ist das eben - irgendwas geht immer mal kaputt !


----------



## matzinski (21. September 2009)

Hi, wer waren die beiden Deisterfreun.de, die gestern so um 12:00 in Begleitung eines dritten Mitfahrers am Annaturm ankamen? Als wir wieder aufbrachen, wollt' ich noch fragen, aber der Berg rief.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. September 2009)

blumully schrieb:


> War ´ne schöne Runde heute. Bis auf die Tatsache, dass ich mich Frage, wiel blöd man sein kann, wenn man zum zweiten mal auf´m Farnweg mit der rechten Pedale an derselben Wurzel hängen bleibt. War wieder ein sehr unsanfter Abstieg.
> Dieses mal ist sogar der rechte Kurbelarm in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Das Gewinde ist jetzt schief und die Pedale eiert.
> 
> So ist das eben - irgendwas geht immer mal kaputt !


 
Machs doch wie andere. Markier die Bäume vor der Stelle und sprüh zudem DIE Wurzel orange an.
Spray liegt ja überall im Wald rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (21. September 2009)

Ich glaub mit dieser Wurzel hat Moritz auch vor kurzem bekanntschaft gemacht und dabei seine schöne Kurbel in Mitleidenschaft gezogen ! Scheint eine markante Stelle auf dem Farnweg zu sein, werde sie mir nächstes Mal einmal vorführen lassen .


----------



## Phil81 (21. September 2009)

Die Wurzel würde ich aber auch gerne mal bestaunen


----------



## matzinski (21. September 2009)

Es hat lange nichts über's Biken in der Zeitung gestanden. Aber ich sehe den nächsten Artikel schon vor meinen Augen: 

"Wurzelmutation im Deister. Gefährliche Kurbelmörderwurzel greift schon zum zweiten Mal harmlosen Radfahrer und sein treues Gefährt an. Die Bikergemeinde fordert sofortige Aktivitäten des Bautrupps zur Beseitigung der Gefahrenstellen ... "


----------



## Jennfa (21. September 2009)




----------



## Phil81 (21. September 2009)

Wir sollten lieber noch ein paar frei legen ala Schladming 

Das mehr an Federweg was in letzter Zeit im Deister auftaucht soll doch was zu tun bekommen.


----------



## matzinski (21. September 2009)

Schätze, das Problem liegt GERADE am Federweg. Die Gabel taucht durch die Wurzel voll ein. Dadurch liegt das Tretlager bei langem Federweg bis zu 10 cm tiefer als normal. Wenn man zu diesen Zeitpunkt dann gerade eine Tretbewegung macht und sich das Pedal gerade unten befindet, dann kracht man genau gegen die Wurzel. Mit Starrgabel kann das nicht passieren. Hier befindet sich das Bike nach dem Wurzelkontakt schon meterhoch ausgehebelt in der Luft und ist vor dem Zugriff der Wurzel (und anderer Widrigkeiten) bestens geschützt. ... zumindest bis zur Landung.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. September 2009)

Nur mit ausgefeilter Landetechnik und ganzem Körpereinsatz
kann man den lieb gewonnenen, teuer erkauft, zwei räderigen
Mitbewohner vor bleibenden Schäden durch plötzliche
Kaltverformung schützen.


----------



## Madeba (21. September 2009)

Ich hab' grad noch mal rumgestöbert, hier eine kleine Fotonachlese AHDW 2009:












wie zum Teufel kann man die Bildchen zu Bildern machen


----------



## Madeba (21. September 2009)

und noch welche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basche (21. September 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hi, wer waren die beiden Deisterfreun.de, die gestern so um 12:00 in Begleitung eines dritten Mitfahrers am Annaturm ankamen? Als wir wieder aufbrachen, wollt' ich noch fragen, aber der Berg rief.


Das war meine Wenigkeit mit Sohnemann ( Trikotträger) und Freund ( hätte auch gerne eins, aber seine Größe gibt es irgentwie nicht). Hoffe ihr hattet noch einen netten Nachmittag. Wir hatten jedenfalls noch ordentlich Fun am Mögebierweg. Wie sagt mein Freund doch immer: Am meisten Spaß macht es kurz vor dem Kontrollverlust! Und davon hatte er genug


----------



## Phil81 (21. September 2009)

Bleibts morgen 19:30 beim Nride?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. September 2009)

Basche schrieb:


> Das war meine Wenigkeit mit Sohnemann ( Trikotträger) und Freund ( hätte auch gerne eins, aber seine Größe gibt es irgentwie nicht). Hoffe ihr hattet noch einen netten Nachmittag. Wir hatten jedenfalls noch ordentlich Fun am Mögebierweg. Wie sagt mein Freund doch immer: Am meisten Spaß macht es kurz vor dem Kontrollverlust! Und davon hatte er genug



Ich habe noch ein kurzes in XL über



Phil81 schrieb:


> Bleibts morgen 19:30 beim Nride?



Ja, auch wenn ich 19:30 nirgends gelesen habe und mir 19:00 lieber wäre.
Bleibt auch BBW?

Ich komme mit dem Hardtail, ist das ok?


----------



## Basche (21. September 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ein kurzes in XL über
> 
> 
> 
> Danke für das Angebot, aber da die Dinger sehr klein ausfallen und er sehr groß ist und kurz eh nicht sein Ding ist, kommt das nicht in Betracht.


----------



## Phil81 (21. September 2009)

Auch 19:00 ginge klar.
Komm mit was du Spass hast. 

Ich komme mit dem dicken Brummer. War heute mal Trails fahren mit dem Hardtail und kaputter 80 mm Gabel. Wie habe ich das früher nur gemacht?


Rakete im Dunkeln wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## stefan64 (21. September 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Mit Starrgabel kann das nicht passieren. Hier befindet sich das Bike nach dem Wurzelkontakt schon meterhoch ausgehebelt in der Luft und ist vor dem Zugriff der Wurzel (und anderer Widrigkeiten) bestens geschützt. ... zumindest bis zur Landung.



Hey Matze,
lese ich da einen heimlichen Starrgabelfan raus.
Sah ja gestern nicht so aus, als du mich zur Strafe fürs Erscheinen mit dem Starrbike den Kopfsteinpflasterweg zum Nordmannsturm rauf und den Grenzweg runter gescheucht hast
Bei der nächsten Grenzwegbefahrung must du es aber Duweistschonwer nachmachen und mit einem Frontwheelie runterfahren



roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ein kurzes in XL über
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Möchte mich für morgen 19:00 Uhr BBW auch mal anmelden.
Auch wenn meine Beleuchtungssituation noch verbesserungswürdig ist.

@Phil, ich fahr mit der Fahrgastzelle hin und hab noch nen Platz frei.
Ich könnte dich also mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blumully (21. September 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Schätze, das Problem liegt GERADE am Federweg. Die Gabel taucht durch die Wurzel voll ein. Dadurch liegt das Tretlager bei langem Federweg bis zu 10 cm tiefer als normal. Wenn man zu diesen Zeitpunkt dann gerade eine Tretbewegung macht und sich das Pedal gerade unten befindet, dann kracht man genau gegen die Wurzel. Mit Starrgabel kann das nicht passieren. Hier befindet sich das Bike nach dem Wurzelkontakt schon meterhoch ausgehebelt in der Luft und ist vor dem Zugriff der Wurzel (und anderer Widrigkeiten) bestens geschützt. ... zumindest bis zur Landung.



Könnte sein, aber ich glaube einfach die Stelle ist so unscheinbar, dass man an dieser Stelle einfach gar keine Killermutation von Wurzel vermutet. Kann noch von Glück sagen, dass bisher nur die Pedale und nicht mein Fuß hängengeblieben ist. Letztes Mal hatte es mir aber immerhin schon den Schuh ausgezogen.

Die Auflagefläche der eingeschraubten Pedale ist auf jeden Fall nicht mehr rechtwinklig zur Pedalachse. Ich versuche mal die Auflagefläche nachzufräsen. 

An meinem letzten Rad hatte ich ´ne Race-Face Kurbel. Könnte wetten, das wäre damit nicht passiert.


----------



## matzinski (21. September 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Hey Matze,
> lese ich da einen heimlichen Starrgabelfan raus.
> Sah ja gestern nicht so aus, als du mich zur Strafe fürs Erscheinen mit dem Starrbike den Kopfsteinpflasterweg zum Nordmannsturm rauf und den Grenzweg runter gescheucht hast


Zumindestens bei meinem Stadtbike habe ich die Federgabel wieder durch 'ne Starrgabel ersetzt. Außerdem: man muss mit allen Widrigkeiten klarkommen, habe ich letztens gerade gehört. : Viel Spaß morgen im Dunkeln



roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ein kurzes in XL über


Ich glaub' nicht, dass das paßt. Der Mann war riesig. 



blumully schrieb:


> Könnte sein, aber ich glaube einfach die Stelle ist so unscheinbar, dass man an dieser Stelle einfach gar keine Killermutation von Wurzel vermutet. Kann noch von Glück sagen, dass bisher nur die Pedale und nicht mein Fuß hängengeblieben ist. Letztes Mal hatte es mir aber immerhin schon den Schuh ausgezogen.
> 
> Die Auflagefläche der eingeschraubten Pedale ist auf jeden Fall nicht mehr rechtwinklig zur Pedalachse. Ich versuche mal die Auflagefläche nachzufräsen.
> 
> An meinem letzten Rad hatte ich ´ne Race-Face Kurbel. Könnte wetten, das wäre damit nicht passiert.


Wenn die Kurbel krumm ist, wird das Nachfräsen der Auflagefläche nix bringen. Selbst wenn sich die Pedale beim Einschrauben gerade zieht (was ich nicht glaube) ist dann auf jeden Fall das Gewinde hin. Nur interessehalber: was für eine Kurbel hast du denn geschrottet?


----------



## blumully (22. September 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wenn die Kurbel krumm ist, wird das Nachfräsen der Auflagefläche nix bringen. Selbst wenn sich die Pedale beim Einschrauben gerade zieht (was ich nicht glaube) ist dann auf jeden Fall das Gewinde hin. Nur interessehalber: was für eine Kurbel hast du denn geschrottet?



Shimano XT. Die Kurbel war beim Kauf des Rades dran. Funktioniert so weit einwandfrei aber es war schon ein wuchtiger Aufprall !

Ich glaube, die Kurbel ist gerade und durch den Aufprall der Pedale ist die Flächenpressung an der Auflagefläche der Pedale zu groß geworden. Man sieht mit bloßem Auge, dass ein Teil der Auflagefläche etwas eingedrückt wurde.
Ich baue die Kurbel heute erstmal aus, dann auf die Fräse spannen und vermessen. Mal sehen - schlimmer kanns nicht werden!

Wenns nicht klappt, habe ich die Qual der Wahl eine neue auszusuchen.
Hat jemand ein paar nette Tipps für eine Kurbel mit einem Kettenblatt 44 Zähne?


----------



## Phil81 (22. September 2009)

@ Stefan: Super 

Wann soll ich bei dir vor der Tür stehen? Und welche Querstrasse war das noch mal? 1 - 2 - 3


----------



## lakekeman (22. September 2009)

Ich hatte genau das gleiche, bei hohem Tempo mit der Pedale hÃ¤ngen geblieben und ordentlich weiter Abflug Ã¼bern Lenker  Bei mir war auch das Gewinde im Kurbelarm verdreht -> Pedale eiert. War ne schÃ¶ne XTR Kurbel von 2007, die sonst noch super lief.  Ich habe jetzt die neue SLX dran, da sind die Pedalgewinde aus Stahl, was genau dieses ausschlagen verhinden soll. Schaun wir mal. (Achtung, das hat nur die 2-fach Version)
44 ZÃ¤hne hat die nicht, mÃ¼sstest du in dem Fall umrÃ¼sten. Aber bei "nur" 90â¬ fÃ¼r die Kurbel geht das noch..


----------



## Jennfa (22. September 2009)

Will dann auch mal im dunkeln fahren , aber dafür fehlt mir leider noch ein wichtiges Utensil !


----------



## stefan64 (22. September 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> @ Stefan: Super
> 
> Wann soll ich bei dir vor der Tür stehen? Und welche Querstrasse war das noch mal? 1 - 2 - 3



Hi Phil,
sei mal kurz vor halb 7 bei mir.
Man braucht nach Basche um die Zeit ca. 30 min. mit dem Auto.


----------



## schappi (22. September 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Bleibts morgen 19:30 beim Nride?



Bin auch wieder gut aus Wien zurück.

Da war ich im Bikepark am Semmering:
http://www.bikeparksemmering.at/de/bikepark/strecken-/bikepark-trails/

Sehr nett da, leider hatte ich keine Zeit den auszuprobieren. Schöne Strecken, gut gepflegt.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lknS4B8G4LM&feature=player_embedded#t=118
http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=lknS4B8G4LM#t=124
Ich möchte auch dabei sein 
Wo ist um 19:00 Uhr Treffen ? Am BBW?

Ich komme dann da hin!

Roudy, im Dunkel ist es besser mehr FW zu haben, da man Hindernisse schlecht sieht und oft ohne Körperfederung draufrauscht!
Ich komme auch mit dem braunen Pony.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (22. September 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> Ich hab' grad noch mal rumgestöbert, hier eine kleine Fotonachlese AHDW 2009:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 172593
> 
> ...



So:




Du gehst in dein Album. klickst auf das Bild. und dann auf BBCode ein/ ausblenden. Dann einblenden, nach unten scrollen und die gewünsche Größe des Bildes kopieren und hier einfügen.Fertig!


----------



## morcom (22. September 2009)

blumully schrieb:


> War ´ne schöne Runde heute. Bis auf die Tatsache, dass ich mich Frage, wiel blöd man sein kann, wenn man zum zweiten mal auf´m Farnweg mit der rechten Pedale an derselben Wurzel hängen bleibt. War wieder ein sehr unsanfter Abstieg.
> Dieses mal ist sogar der rechte Kurbelarm in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Das Gewinde ist jetzt schief und die Pedale eiert.
> 
> So ist das eben - irgendwas geht immer mal kaputt !


 

sah schon lustig aus wie du da lagst vor mir  schön mit einem schuh aus !! 

Gruß Morce


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> ...Roudy, im Dunkel ist es besser mehr FW zu haben, da man Hindernisse schlecht sieht und oft ohne Körperfederung draufrauscht!
> Ich komme auch mit dem braunen Pony.
> Gruß
> Schappi


 
Darum habe ich mich entschieden, Hardtail ohne Trails zu fahren und um 18:30 zuhause zu starten. Ca. 19 Uhr bin ich am Taternpfahl.
Plan 3/50/1000
Das Tempo, dass wir am Samstag auf den Trails hatten möchte ich mir in der Dämmerung echt nicht antun. Sogar den Hoerminator habe ich "deutlichst " versägt!
Zudem bin ich zu faul, extra Protektoren, FF und das Enduro ins Auto zu zirkeln und mir Gedanken zu machen, wie ich die Lampe auf den Helm kriege.

Vielleicht ein ander mal
Gruß
Roudy


----------



## schappi (22. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,
es gibt einen Termin für die Köpper Preisverleihung bitte mal alle in die IG schauen!

Roudy,
Hast du vieleicht Lust am Mittwoche Abend eine Runde Süllberg, Gehrdener zu drehen?
Bei mir Zu Hause ist Girls Party mit Kosmetik Vorführung und so, da muss ich nicht zu Hause sein.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taifun (22. September 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Will dann auch mal im dunkeln fahren , aber dafür fehlt mir leider noch ein wichtiges Utensil !



Das geht auch ohne licht.... Augen zu und durch

Mein Arzt hat mir erst mal Bikeverbot erteilt...shi....shi...


----------



## matzinski (22. September 2009)

Ich würde den Arzt wechseln


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. September 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Will dann auch mal im dunkeln fahren , aber dafür fehlt mir leider noch ein wichtiges Utensil !


 
Dann mußt du eben LIchtschatten fahren.
Frag mal Honk. Es geht.


----------



## 1Tintin (22. September 2009)

Tach auch,
Fahrangebot für morgen,
wollte so 16:30 ab Basche am Spochtplatz losfahren, nur bis es dunkel wird.

Hat wer lust??  Rakete ??


----------



## taifun (22. September 2009)

Wenn mein Leiden besser ist,wollte morgen so gegen 17:00 -17:30 Uhr ne Runde von hier drehen.Für Nacht- Licht reicht es bei mir nicht...muß erst noch helles besorgen. 
Ideen??


----------



## MichiP (22. September 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Wenn mein Leiden besser ist,wollte morgen so gegen 17:00 -17:30 Uhr ne Runde von hier drehen.Für Nacht- Licht reicht es bei mir nicht...muß erst noch helles besorgen.
> *Ideen*??






Licht


gruß

Michele


----------



## Deleted139849 (23. September 2009)

Princeton Tec Switchback 2
Lupine Tesla 5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epinephrin (23. September 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Wenn mein Leiden besser ist,wollte morgen so gegen 17:00 -17:30 Uhr ne Runde von hier drehen.Für Nacht- Licht reicht es bei mir nicht...muß erst noch helles besorgen.
> Ideen??



Ich empfehle Busch & Müller IXON IQ!


----------



## 1Tintin (23. September 2009)

taifun:...muß erst noch helles besorgen. 


Ja, n Helles nach dem Radeln ist immer lecker.


----------



## Phil81 (23. September 2009)

Die BuM IQ kann ich leider überhaupt nicht empfelen.

Viel zu dunkel
Schlechte abstrahlung

Und als Helmlampe viel zu schwer.

Für den Arbeitsweg hat sie bei mir gerade mal so gereicht. Jedoch sieht ne gute Fahrbahnausleutung definitiv anders aus.

Und nach nur 1 Jahr war sie auch schon kaputt...


----------



## Phil81 (23. September 2009)

Wenns was gutes sein soll

Lupine Wilma


----------



## Darkwing Duck (23. September 2009)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> Fahrangebot für morgen,
> wollte so 16:30 ab Basche am Spochtplatz losfahren, nur bis es dunkel wird.
> 
> Hat wer lust??  Rakete ??



"Nur bis es dunkel wird" wäre ich dabei - mir fehlt zur Zeit auch (noch) eine adäquate Waldausleuchtung.
Habe mir ein Sigma Powerled Set bestellt. Mal sehen, ob man damit wirklich im Dunkeln biken kann


----------



## 1Tintin (23. September 2009)

Thema Waldflutlichtanlagen fürs Bike:

http://www.joerky.de/

die sind zu empfehlen, man muss nur basteln können.

Tintin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (23. September 2009)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> "Nur bis es dunkel wird" wäre ich dabei - mir fehlt zur Zeit auch (noch) eine adäquate Waldausleuchtung.
> Habe mir ein Sigma Powerled Set bestellt. Mal sehen, ob man damit wirklich im Dunkeln biken kann



Ich habe die als Helmlampe,
für eine gute Ausleuchtung das man auch Trails damit fahren kann brauchst du aber noch eine Breiter Strahlende Karma am Lenker.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (23. September 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Wenn mein Leiden besser ist,wollte morgen so gegen 17:00 -17:30 Uhr ne Runde von hier drehen.Für Nacht- Licht reicht es bei mir nicht...muß erst noch helles besorgen.
> Ideen??



Hallo Taifun,
da bei mir zu Hause Kosmetikparty ist hätte ich große Lust mitzukommen.
Treffen um 17:30 am Forsthaus?
Ich bringe vorsichtshalber 2X Beleuchtung mit.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. September 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Wenn mein Leiden besser ist,wollte morgen so gegen 17:00 -17:30 Uhr ne Runde von hier drehen.FÃ¼r Nacht- Licht reicht es bei mir nicht...muÃ erst noch helles besorgen.
> Ideen??


TESLA Klon von Dealextreme (meine ist unterwegs) [ http://www.headlamp.cn/productsShow.asp?id=321 ]
56,- â¬ incl Porto. 11W LED mit allem Tralala. Akku reicht fÃ¼r 3h volle Leistung. Zur Zeit habe ich die auf dem Helm und wenn ich grade Pebbles mit der Wilma kommt sieht die echt hell aus!



1Tintin schrieb:


> taifun:...muÃ erst noch helles besorgen.
> Ja, n Helles nach dem Radeln ist immer lecker.


 
Lieber Â´n Hefe 



1Tintin schrieb:


> Thema Waldflutlichtanlagen fÃ¼rs Bike:
> http://www.joerky.de/
> die sind zu empfehlen, man muss nur basteln kÃ¶nnen.
> Tintin


Halogen ist nicht mehr "State of the Art". Ich habe die Forumslampe mit der P7 LED gebastelt. Summe rd. 100,- und hell hell hell. WÃ¼rde das aber nicht wieder machen, da es ja jetzt den Tesla Klon gibt.


----------



## Phil81 (23. September 2009)

Habe mir den Tesla Klon auch mal bestellt.

Bin mal echt sehr gespannt... Zum auf den Lenker pappen als zusatzlicht ist die aber alle mal gut genug. Wenn die nichts taugen sollte kommt die an die Stadtschlampe.


----------



## taxifolia (23. September 2009)

@tintin: Versuche 16:30 Sportplatz eizurichten, fahre auch nur bis zur Dunkelheit- Licht ist doof.

taxi


----------



## taxifolia (23. September 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Habe mir den Tesla Klon auch mal bestellt.
> 
> Bin mal echt sehr gespannt... .


...ob der Zoll das Ding abfängt...


taxi


----------



## Phil81 (23. September 2009)

Ist mal von auszugehen zumindest um die Steuern nachzufordern ...

ne eher was so ein billig teil 58 â¬ im vergleich zu einer 320 â¬ Tesla wirklich leisten kann.


----------



## schappi (23. September 2009)

Das sieht ja gut aus!
Hier der Link zu dealextreme:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149

Wie wollt ihr die denn auf dem helm befestigen?
Wie es aussieht hat die nur eine Lenkerbefestigung.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Phil81 (23. September 2009)

Ganz einfach in dem man das 1$ günstigere Paket mit Halterung nimmt

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489


----------



## toschi (23. September 2009)

Deutscher Wetterdienst schrieb:
			
		

> Am Wochenende sorgt Hochdruckeinfluss für ruhiges
> Frühherbstwetter. Nachdem sich Nebel- oder Hochnebelfelder
> teils zögerlich aufgelöst haben, ist es überwiegend sonnig oder
> nur locker bewölkt und trocken.
> ...



Ich bin drauf und dran das *WE doch im Harz* zu verbringen, da ich kein Auto habe würde ich per Zug anreisen und eine Übernachtung in Schierke anstreben.
Hat sonst vielleicht noch jemand Interesse auf diesen kurzfristigen Trip?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (23. September 2009)

die lampe von deal extreme kann ich nur empfehlen!
bei den 24h in duisburg hatte ich immer genug licht. bis auf die halbe runde ganz ohne, da die warndiode irgendwie versagt hatte.

habe zwar noch die erste version, aber mit etwas bastelarbeit ist die auch i.o.
die neuere version braucht man ja nur noch anschließen und einschalten.


----------



## taifun (23. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Das sieht ja gut aus!
> Hier der Link zu dealextreme:
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149
> 
> ...



Danke Jungs für eure Tipps. Grade diese oben bestellt.Hoffe kommt schnell.

schappi, heute macht mir mein Leiden noch Probleme,wird leider bis jetzt nichts.wenn doch,melde mich per Telefon.
grüße alex


----------



## schappi (23. September 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach in dem man das 1$ günstigere Paket mit Halterung nimmt
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489



Habe die Lampe gerade eben bestellt!

Für den Preis! ca. 56 kann man nichts verkehrt machen.
Die Tour gestern Abend hat nich wieder so richtig heiß gemacht.


----------



## toschi (23. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Habe die Lampe gerade eben bestellt!...


Kannste noch eine nachordern?, würde auch eine nehmen. spart Porto...

Gruss toschi

PS: was ist mit dem WE?


----------



## Barbie SHG (23. September 2009)

Hab mir jetzt das Teil auch geordert, ihr habt mich ganz kribbelig gemacht 

@Toschi: Kein Porto.

Schappi kann für uns dann zum Zoll gehen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. September 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt das Teil auch geordert, ihr habt mich ganz kribbelig gemacht
> 
> @Toschi: Kein Porto.
> 
> Schappi kann für uns dann zum Zoll gehen


 
Holla, da wird die Nacht zu Tag!!!
Ich habe scheinbar die für den Lenker geordert 
Naja, dann bleibt eben die Taschenlampe auf dem Helm.

Meine ist übrigens schon auf dem Weg


----------



## taxifolia (23. September 2009)

@ tintin:
Schiet, meine Tochter sollte auf Ihren Bruder ( 5) aufpassen und kommt nicht wie sonst um 16:00 Uhr an Land. Ergebnis: Papa muss ( mal wieder )zu Hause bleiben

tschuldigung
taxi


----------



## schappi (23. September 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Kannste noch eine nachordern?, würde auch eine nehmen. spart Porto...
> 
> Gruss toschi
> 
> PS: was ist mit dem WE?



Versand ist umsonst!

Also selber bestellen!


----------



## taifun (23. September 2009)

Wird heute bei mir 100 % nichts,muß auch länger arbeiten

dann wirds ja bald ein Flutlichtrennen geben...bei so viel neuen Lampen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fh4n (23. September 2009)

Ich war heute mal wieder im Deisterkopeister. Die Förster + Waldarbeiter waren gerade am Barbiegrad zu Gange. Es sind etliche Bäume links und rechts vom Barbiegrab markiert worden. Es geht also wieder los ...


----------



## Ankalagon (23. September 2009)

Ja die hab ich vorgestern auch gesehn und die markierungen sind so angebracht (wenn ich das richtig deute), dass die bäume in richtung trail kippen.

Kann mich aber auch täuschen....


----------



## Quen (23. September 2009)

Ankalagon schrieb:


> Ja die hab ich vorgestern auch gesehn und die markierungen sind so angebracht (wenn ich das richtig deute), dass die bäume in richtung trail kippen.
> 
> Kann mich aber auch täuschen....


Hm, immer diese Zufälle... 

Egal, ride on!


----------



## Quen (23. September 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach in dem man das 1$ günstigere Paket mit Halterung nimmt
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489


Gibts Erfahrungswerte mit den o.g. Bike-Leuchten? Bräuchte auch eine neue, dann noch zu dem Preis... da bekommt man ja richtig Lust im dunkeln zu trainieren.

@ Alex: meine Rakete ist soeben fertig geworden. Gab sogar ein kleines Upgrape in Sachen Tempoverschärfung - und das bei gleichzeitiger Gewichtsersparnis...


----------



## Phil81 (23. September 2009)

Würde auch unbedingt selber Bestellen da du so keinen Zoll zahlst da der Warenwert unter 150  liegt.


----------



## Quen (23. September 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Würde auch unbedingt selber Bestellen da du so keinen Zoll zahlst da der Warenwert unter 150  liegt.



Hat die denn schon jmd oder bestellt ihr alle auf gut Glück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (23. September 2009)

Fh4n schrieb:


> Ich war heute mal wieder im Deisterkopeister. Die Förster + Waldarbeiter waren gerade am Barbiegrad zu Gange. Es sind etliche Bäume links und rechts vom Barbiegrab markiert worden. Es geht also wieder los ...



Und warum kommt der Herr dann nicht bei mir auf´n Kaffee rum ...


----------



## Torben. (23. September 2009)

Fh4n schrieb:


> Ich war heute mal wieder im Deisterkopeister. Die Förster + Waldarbeiter waren gerade am Barbiegrad zu Gange. Es sind etliche Bäume links und rechts vom Barbiegrab markiert worden. Es geht also wieder los ...





> Ja die hab ich vorgestern auch gesehn und die markierungen sind so angebracht (wenn ich das richtig deute), dass die bäume in richtung trail kippen.



o oh nicht schon wieder


----------



## Fh4n (23. September 2009)

Brook schrieb:


> Und warum kommt der Herr dann nicht bei mir auf´n Kaffee rum ...



War oben am Waldkater verabredet. Danno war auch dabei. Hat er dir etwa nicht Bescheid gesagt?


----------



## Brook (23. September 2009)

Fh4n schrieb:


> War oben am Waldkater verabredet. Danno war auch dabei. Hat er dir etwa nicht Bescheid gesagt?



ALTER .... nein, mein Bike ist noch im Harz .... kommt mit meinem Vater im Wagen wie auf Schienen wohl erst morgen wieder an den Deister 

Muss mir ausserdem bezüglich der Blasen (Bikepark Braunlage) was überlegen .... wir wollten die Tage aber noch mal nach Braunlage, also Danno, ein Kumpel von Ihm und ????


----------



## taifun (23. September 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Gibts Erfahrungswerte mit den o.g. Bike-Leuchten? Bräuchte auch eine neue, dann noch zu dem Preis... da bekommt man ja richtig Lust im dunkeln zu trainieren.
> 
> @ Alex: meine Rakete ist soeben fertig geworden. Gab sogar ein kleines Upgrape in Sachen Tempoverschärfung - und das bei gleichzeitiger Gewichtsersparnis...



okay. Habe die Funzel heute mittag bestellt.Danach die ganze Meute hier

Dann können Freitag ja den Trailhüpfer ausprobieren tempo- up oder down


----------



## Quen (23. September 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> okay. Habe die Funzel heute mittag bestellt.Danach die ganze Meute hier
> 
> Dann können Freitag ja den Trailhüpfer ausprobieren tempo- up oder down


up and down ...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. September 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Hat die denn schon jmd oder bestellt ihr alle auf gut Glück?



Ich habe den "Vorgänger" mit der gleichen LED.
Eine auf dem Helm reicht für CC in Tagestempo!


----------



## Quen (23. September 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich habe den "Vorgänger" mit der gleichen LED.
> Eine auf dem Helm reicht für CC in Tagestempo!



Okay, danke!

Steige da noch nicht so ganz durch, unterscheiden sich http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489 und http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149 wirklich nur durch das "Rubber Band" oder ist eine von den beiden doch irgendwie "besser"?!


----------



## Phil81 (23. September 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Holla, da wird die Nacht zu Tag!!!
> Ich habe scheinbar die für den Lenker geordert
> Naja, dann bleibt eben die Taschenlampe auf dem Helm.
> 
> Meine ist übrigens schon auf dem Weg



Da du "nur" nen Stinknormalen Helmhalter brauchst kannst du auch einen von mir haben. Habe noch einen von Bumm übrig. Ich denke mal das dürfte ähnlich wie der Halter bei Lupine Funktionieren.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. September 2009)

Die Artikelbeschreibungen unterscheiden sich!
Leuchtmittel SSC P7 <-> Cree (kenn nur die SSC)
Output Helmlampe 1000mA
Output Lenkerlampe 2400mA (sicher deutlich heller)

900Lumen geben immer alle an, weil das die max. Helligkeit bei 2800mA sein soll 

WENN die Daten stimmen, würde ich die Lenkerlampe empfehlen. Sonst warte noch ´ne Woche und schau dir meine an.
VorAnfang Oktober hat DX sowieso nix am Lager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (23. September 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Die Artikelbeschreibungen unterscheiden sich!
> Leuchtmittel SSC P7 <-> Cree (kenn nur die SSC)
> Output Helmlampe 1000mA
> Output Lenkerlampe 2400mA (sicher deutlich heller)
> ...



Genau,darum auch die bestellt


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. September 2009)

Status: shipped 
Ich habe vor, für meine zwei noch ne 2800mA KSQ zu bestellen und 1-2 Ersatzscheiben.
Ich warte noch etwas, vielleicht werden es ja mehrere.


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. September 2009)

bei den ganzen lampen können wir dann ja mal ne abendliche aufräumstunde auf dem trails machen. 

nachts stören auch die motorsägen keinen , wenn wir die trails wieder freischneiden


----------



## taifun (23. September 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> bei den ganzen lampen können wir dann ja mal ne abendliche aufräumstunde auf dem trails machen.
> 
> nachts stören auch die motorsägen keinen , wenn wir die trails wieder freischneiden



Da muß aber die Kette noch beleuchtet werden... Und brauchen Bike Anhänger für die Klamotten


----------



## Phil81 (23. September 2009)

Bin auf jedenfall mal gespannt auf den Lampen vergleich. Die Helmlampe hat halt nen Spot und die andere ne Flood blende.

Da die Wilma bereits nen Flood hat will ich mal nen Spot am Lenker testen. 

Bei 60 kann man das risiko ja mal eingehen


----------



## Fh4n (23. September 2009)

Brook schrieb:


> ALTER .... nein, mein Bike ist noch im Harz .... kommt mit meinem Vater im Wagen wie auf Schienen wohl erst morgen wieder an den Deister
> 
> Muss mir ausserdem bezüglich der Blasen (Bikepark Braunlage) was überlegen .... wir wollten die Tage aber noch mal nach Braunlage, also Danno, ein Kumpel von Ihm und ????



Nächsten Mittwoch! Da passt es mir perfekt!


----------



## schappi (23. September 2009)

Kaum schaut man hier mal ne Stunde nicht rein schon ist der Teufel los!

Also die ist für Helmbefestigung  und Lenker(m.M. nach empfehlenswert)
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489
Und die ist nur für Lenkerbefestigung:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149
Nicht so optimal, weil auf dem Trail das Licht nicht da ist wo du hinschaust.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## checkb (24. September 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Bin auf jedenfall mal gespannt auf den Lampen vergleich. Die Helmlampe hat halt nen Spot und die andere ne Flood blende.
> 
> Da die Wilma bereits nen Flood hat will ich mal nen Spot am Lenker testen.
> 
> Bei 60 kann man das risiko ja mal eingehen



Bring das Teil mal bitte zum BROCKEN-ROCKEN mit. Ich brauche auch noch was für den Lenker.

checkb


----------



## firefighter76 (24. September 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Die Artikelbeschreibungen unterscheiden sich!
> Leuchtmittel SSC P7 <-> Cree (kenn nur die SSC)
> Output Helmlampe 1000mA
> Output Lenkerlampe 2400mA (sicher deutlich heller)
> ...



scheint ein schreibfehler zu sein der p7 emiter ist von seoul und nicht von cree 
ssc ist nur eine bezeichnung des p7 
hier mal ein link zum p7 http://www.led-tech.de/de/High-Powe...oul-LEDs/Seoul-P7-Emitter-LT-1284_121_78.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (24. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Kaum schaut man hier mal ne Stunde nicht rein schon ist der Teufel los!
> 
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149
> ...



Ich fahre dorthin wo das Licht ist......


----------



## Quen (24. September 2009)

So, nochmal zu der Bike-Leuchte... Ich arbeite zwar bei einem Leuchtenhersteller, kenne mich jedoch mit den LED-Spezifikationen bzw. der Technik im Allgemeinen zu wenig aus (nicht mein Fachgebiet  ). Daher habe ich unseren LED-Produktentwickler um eine Meinung gebeten.

Wer ebenfalls noch überlegt, kann gerne ggf. die folgenden Hinweise berücksichtigen:



> Ich würde dringend den oberen Datensatz auswählen!
> 
> SSC = Seoul Semiconductors (LED Hersteller)
> 
> ...



Gemeint ist also die Variante ohne die Helmbefestigung.

Gruß
Sebastian

P.S. bestellt!


----------



## toschi (24. September 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> ...Gemeint ist also die Variante ohne die Helmbefestigung...


Hast Du da jetzt nicht etwas verdreht 
Die von Deinen Kollegen als empfehlendswert beschriebene, das habe ich jedenfalls herausgelesen, ist das Headlamp Set von "SSC = Seoul Semiconductors (LED Hersteller)".
Demnach wäre es der obere Link in schappis Post und das ist der als Headlamp oder hast Du die Links verdreht weitergegeben?
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489


----------



## Phil81 (24. September 2009)

Nach deiner Beschreibung sind in beiden versionen die Gleichen LEDs drin 

So wie ich das sehe haben die nur unterschiedliche Reflektoren verbaut

Naja wie auch immer bald sind die Verschiedenen Lampen da dann wissen wir mehr.


----------



## taifun (24. September 2009)

Ab Oktober gibt es doch wieder Lichttestwochen mit Plaketten.
Da können wir es dann überprüfen lassen...

PS : Hauptsache hell...


----------



## Quen (24. September 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Hast Du da jetzt nicht etwas verdreht
> Die von Deinen Kollegen als empfehlendswert beschriebene, das habe ich jedenfalls herausgelesen, ist das Headlamp Set von "SSC = Seoul Semiconductors (LED Hersteller)".
> Demnach wäre es der obere Link in schappis Post und das ist der als Headlamp oder hast Du die Links verdreht weitergegeben?
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489


Nein, der obere Datensatz war in meinem Fall (meiner Mail an ihn) die folgende Leuchte:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149

Aber wie dem auch sei, ich verlasse mich auf diese Info und freue mich auf die erste (bewusste) Dunkelfahrt in diesem Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heyho (24. September 2009)

@toschi: Hätte Interesse an einer Tour im Harz am Samstag. War letztes We schon dort (Ecke Sieber), im Moment sind Licht & Farben im Wald ein Traum. Würde ebenfalls per Zug anreisen. Haste schon irgendwas geplant?


----------



## Ladys-MTB (24. September 2009)

...manno, yez wo ich mir vor 2 Wochen ne Lampe gekauft hab, fangt ihr an zu fachsimpeln (mein Gott, ist das Wort richtiggeschrieben??).
War ich mal wieder zu voreilig, ich habe eine Sigma, mirage evo pro mit Nipack. 

So, bitte, bitte, sagt nicht, das Lämpchen hat in allen Tests hinterher geleuchtet und war am Ende das erste welches im Langzeittest durchgefallen ist. Der Verkäufer hat gesagt, es wäre die Beste in der Preisklasse (80 EUR). Es steht auch   HOCHLEISTUNGSBELEUCHTUNG  und  EXTRA HELL   drauf!  Mit Vorbauadapter und Ladegerät.

Welches Urteil bekomme ich vom Kompetenzteam??     oder  
cu Lady


----------



## taifun (24. September 2009)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> ...manno, yez wo ich mir vor 2 Wochen ne Lampe gekauft hab, fangt ihr an zu fachsimpeln (mein Gott, ist das Wort richtiggeschrieben??).
> War ich mal wieder zu voreilig, ich habe eine Sigma, mirage evo pro mit Nipack.
> 
> So, bitte, bitte, sagt nicht, das Lämpchen hat in allen Tests hinterher geleuchtet und war am Ende das erste welches im Langzeittest durchgefallen ist. Der Verkäufer hat gesagt, es wäre die Beste in der Preisklasse (80 EUR). Es steht auch   HOCHLEISTUNGSBELEUCHTUNG  und  EXTRA HELL   drauf!  Mit Vorbauadapter und Ladegerät.
> ...



Für den Radweg reicht das....  Die Test sind aber alle auch nach der STVZO mit ausgelegt...da ist ja einiges helleres nicht erlaubt.

Aber Trail im Dunkel ist die nicht so toll.
Die Lampen die wir hier alle nun bald haben,kostet auch nur knapp 58 Euro.

Kannst nicht umtauschen?


----------



## Phil81 (24. September 2009)

Ob die Lampen die wir aber bald haben was taugen ausserhalb des Radweges muss sich erst noch herausstellen.


----------



## exto (24. September 2009)

Thea, mach dir keinen Kopp. Ich hab auch ne Mirage, sogar ganz ohne EVO. Diebrennt zwar keine Löcher in den Vordermann, hat mich aber die ganze Nacht (mit einer Akkuladung) durch den Duisburger Landschaftspark geleuchtet.

Was den Preisunterschied zu der Korea-Leuchte angeht, hast du den schnell wieder raus, wenn ihr mal alle zusammen von den grün-weißen Streckenposten gecheckt werdet. Deine ist nämlich LEGAL.

Wenn die Leuchte, wie Alex schreibt, für'n Radweg reicht, is eh alles im Lack. Nachts innen Wald is eh doof. Da will Bambi ratzen und beim Thema LEGAL war'n wir ja eben schon...


----------



## blumully (24. September 2009)

Hat es schon irgendwelche Tourpläne für Samstag gegeben?
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ich Morgen meine Kurbel wieder montieren kann und diese auch wieder funzt.


----------



## Hitzi (24. September 2009)

@ exto : Die Streckenposten sind mittlerweile blau bzw. blau-silber  Schon lange keinen mehr gesehen, was?
Und lieber mit einer Lampe die nicht zugelassen ist als ohne Lampe


----------



## roofrockrider (24. September 2009)

Hallo Deisterbiker,
ich habe heute eine Runde im Deister gedreht bei besten Bedingungen.
Der Raketentrail war im mittleren Teilstück komplett zugelegt ist nun aber wieder frei
Ich wollte eigentlich nur den Stöckchenleger grüßen, und ihn daran erinnern das wir in Deutschland wohnen und es hier eine Straftat ist wenn man mit Vorsatz Fallen aufstellt um Menschen zu schaden.Wenn dir was nicht passt mußt du mit anderen Menschen darüber reden, das nennt man Politik was du machst ist Terror und es ist nur ein Frage der Zeit bis du zur Rechenschaft gezogen wirst.

Aber es ist ja schon leider Routine geworden,das man zurest die Strecken abgehen muß bevor man da runter heizen kann.

Am letzten Wochenende lag ca 10m hinter dem obersten Kicker auf der BMX Bahn ein Baumstamm über dem Trail mit Steinen gesichert

Viel Spass im Deister wünscht Euch Martin


----------



## toschi (24. September 2009)

heyho schrieb:


> @toschi: Hätte Interesse an einer Tour im Harz am Samstag. War letztes We schon dort (Ecke Sieber), im Moment sind Licht & Farben im Wald ein Traum. Würde ebenfalls per Zug anreisen. Haste schon irgendwas geplant?


Der Weg ist das Ziel, werde mit dem Zug bis Bad Harzburg fahren und wenn keiner da ist mit dem Bus weiter nach Torfhaus, dachte dann an eine Rumpeldipumpel Tour um Schierke, da gibts ne Menge was ich lange nicht gesehen habe. Da nur Nadelwald gibts da zwar nicht so schöne Farben aber man kann auch nach Wernigerode abfahren, da wirds dann wieder bunter, und mit der HSB wieder rauf nach Schierke, dann über Sandbrink und Kaiserweg wieder runter nach BH, irgendwas schönes wird mir schon einfallen.
Also ich komme entweder zehn nach neun oder neun nach zehn in BH an, je nach dem wann ich losfahre . Zwanzig nach fahren immer die Busse nach Torfhaus (Linie 820).
ich übernachte im Harz und bleibe bis Sonntag abend, gewählt hab ich heute schon


----------



## Saiklist (24. September 2009)

passt nicht hier her, aber trotzdem beeindruckend...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTn1v5TGK_w"]YouTube - Sian Welch & Wendy Ingraham - The Crawl - 1997[/ame]

Sport ist Mord! 

Grüße Tommy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heyho (24. September 2009)

Jep, das wären dann auch meine Züge ab Hannover. Müssen wir uns nur auf einen einigen. Dein Tourplan klingt gut!


----------



## schappi (24. September 2009)

Wie sieht das Freitag Nachmittag mit einer lockeren Runde aus?
wer hat Lust?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## toschi (24. September 2009)

heyho schrieb:


> Jep, das wären dann auch meine Züge ab Hannover. Müssen wir uns nur auf einen einigen. Dein Tourplan klingt gut!


Ich bin für den frühen Zug und dann um zehn nach neun in BH am Bahnhof.


----------



## heyho (24. September 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Ich bin für den frühen Zug und dann um zehn nach neun in BH am Bahnhof.



Opti, ist gebongt. Mein Zug kommt um 9:11 an. Werde dann abends ab BH zurückreisen. Freue mich schon. Hoffentlich kommen morgen noch meine neuen Knieschoner, die alten Dinger nerven.


----------



## firefighter76 (24. September 2009)

Saiklist schrieb:


> passt nicht hier her, aber trotzdem beeindruckend...
> 
> YouTube - Sian Welch & Wendy Ingraham - The Crawl - 1997
> 
> ...



ja so ist das wenn der geist noch will aber der körper nicht mehr


----------



## firefighter76 (24. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Wie sieht das Freitag Nachmittag mit einer lockeren Runde aus?
> wer hat Lust?
> Gruß
> Schappi



freitag wohl nicht aber wie schauts mit sonntag aus nen bischen locker trails fahren (nach 4 wochen urlaub ) wenns noch welche gibt


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. September 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Ob die Lampen die wir aber bald haben was taugen ausserhalb des Radweges muss sich erst noch herausstellen.


Dat taucht.  Ich hatte den Urvater mit SSC P7 ja dabei.



exto schrieb:


> ...Nachts innen Wald is eh doof. Da will Bambi ratzen und beim Thema LEGAL war'n wir ja eben schon...


Kann ich bedingt zustimmen, auch Bambi und Klopfer haben mal Feierabend, wenn hier alle von nachts schwärmen, so geht es um Zeiten rund um 18 / 19 Uhr da dämmerts schon, mehr aber auch nicht.
Und man wundert sich, wie voll der Wald nach Sonnenuntergang noch ist. Fußgänger, Hundehalter, LKWs, Forstmitarbeiter, Jäger, Stöckchenleger zur Zeit treffe ich nach 18 Uhr auf mehr Leute im Wald als am Tag!



roofrockrider schrieb:


> ...Am letzten Wochenende lag ca 10m hinter dem obersten Kicker auf der BMX Bahn ein Baumstamm über dem Trail mit Steinen gesichert
> Viel Spass im Deister wünscht Euch Martin


Haben die Jungs vielleicht damit beginnen wollen, was zu verschönern und sind nicht fertigt geworden oder war das wirklich ein Fallensteller? Eigentlich ist die BMX-Bahn eher nicht von sowas betroffen.


----------



## Phil81 (25. September 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> freitag wohl nicht aber wie schauts mit sonntag aus nen bischen locker trails fahren (nach 4 wochen urlaub ) wenns noch welche gibt



Muss Sonntag noch schuften könnte aber ab 12:00


----------



## exto (25. September 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> @ exto : Die Streckenposten sind mittlerweile blau bzw. blau-silber  Schon lange keinen mehr gesehen, was?
> Und lieber mit einer Lampe die nicht zugelassen ist als ohne Lampe



Bei uns hier, im tiefen Süden der Republik (von euch aus gesehen), sind sie noch grün. 

Vielleicht liegt das aber auch daran, das unser seeehr beschauliches Bad Oeynhausen o) so ruhig ist, dass die Kollegen schon Moos angesetzt haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (25. September 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> freitag wohl nicht aber wie schauts mit sonntag aus nen bischen locker trails fahren (nach 4 wochen urlaub ) wenns noch welche gibt



Sonntag sieht gut aus! 12:00 Uhr BBW?
Phil komst du mit der Bahn? dann steige ich in Lemmie dazu.(letzter Wagen)
Samstag geht nicht (FW Gefahrgutzug Übung)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. September 2009)

Sonntag 12:00 BBW wäre traumhaft. Samstag abend ist party


----------



## Iggy80 (25. September 2009)

Bin hier im Forum nicht so oft aktiv, da ich recht unregelmäßig Zeit zum Biken habe.

Was heist "BBW"? Fahrt ihr am Sonntag im Deister oder im Harz? Ich wohne in Hannover und würde mich am Sonntag einer schönen Runde durch den Deister mit ein paar Höhenmetern und schönen Trails anschließen. Würde gerne mal ein paar neue Wege im Deister kennenlernen, da ich normalerweise meist alleine fahre und daher immer wieder die gleiche Strecke fahre.

Gruß
Iggy


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Sonntag sieht gut aus! 12:00 Uhr BBW?
> Phil komst du mit der Bahn? dann steige ich in Lemmie dazu.(letzter Wagen)
> Samstag geht nicht (FW Gefahrgutzug Übung)
> Gruß
> Schappi



mhh...ginge nicht eher ?  
12.00 uhr ist mir zu spät. 
mir wäre 10.00 uhr lieber. 
da hat man hinterher noch etwas vom tag . 



Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Sonntag 12:00 BBW wäre traumhaft. Samstag abend ist party



einfach weniger  
( ist einfacher gesagt, als getan . sprech da aus erfahrung  )


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. September 2009)

Iggy80 schrieb:


> Was heist "BBW"?



Besucherbergwerk Barsinghausen. Das ist gut ausgeschildert und wir fahren von dort aus die trails im westdeister


----------



## Phil81 (25. September 2009)

Ja fahre mit dem Zug und kann dich auf meiner Jango auch mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (25. September 2009)

Hier ist noch was interessantes: 

https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16417 

Vieleicht kann das ja auch jemand brauchen


----------



## Evel Knievel (26. September 2009)

Ich bin am Wochenende mal wieder nich da! Bin zum Biken in Osnabrück.

Samstag bissel Freeriden auf netten Trails und Sonntag gibs ne lange Tour aufm Teutokamm. 

Euch viel Spaß im Deister!!!


----------



## schappi (26. September 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Ja fahre mit dem Zug und kann dich auf meiner Jango auch mitnehmen.



OK ich steige dann in Lemmie ein letzter Wagen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Karo1409 (26. September 2009)

Hey Leute, 

sitze seit kurzem auch begeistert auf dem Rad und suche jetzt nach Leuten, die mich mal mitnehmen würden, weil alleine fahren irgendwann langweilig wird. 
Da ich aber noch relativer Anfänger bin, kann ich noch nicht einschätzen, welche der Strecken ich schon mitfahren kann oder nicht... Ich schau einfach immer mal wieder hier in den thread und würde mich gerne mal bei einer nicht zu anspruchsvollen tour einklinken, wenn ich darf 


Viel Spaß Euch heute beim Fahren, 

Karo


----------



## schappi (26. September 2009)

Komm doch einfach jetzt am Sonntag mit.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. September 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich bin am Wochenende mal wieder nich da! Bin zum Biken in Osnabrück.
> Samstag bissel Freeriden auf netten Trails und Sonntag gibs ne lange Tour aufm Teutokamm.
> Euch viel Spaß im Deister!!!



Wieder ´ne Woche zu früh für mich 
Ich bin Anfang Oktober in OS und würde gern a ndem WE ´n bischen Enduro im Wiehen fahren.
Wer noch? exto?



Karo1409 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> sitze seit kurzem auch begeistert auf dem Rad und suche jetzt nach Leuten, die mich mal mitnehmen würden, weil alleine fahren irgendwann langweilig wird.
> Da ich aber noch relativer Anfänger bin, kann ich noch nicht einschätzen, welche der Strecken ich schon mitfahren kann oder nicht... Ich schau einfach immer mal wieder hier in den thread und würde mich gerne mal bei einer nicht zu anspruchsvollen tour einklinken, wenn ich darf
> ...



Gern 
Ob eine Tour "zu" anspruchsvoll ist, findest du am besten unterwegs raus. Üblicherweise wartet die Gruppe und es gibt immer Möglichkeiten leicht runter zu kommen.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Jennfa (26. September 2009)

Ich denke dafür ist jetzt Sonntag ein guter Anfang . Da hat man immer viele kleine Pausen zwischendurch. Komm doch einfach mit, ich freu mich mal wieder weibliche Unterstützung zu bekommen . Die Trails in der Ecke sind auch ganz gut für Anfänger!

Grüße Jenna


----------



## Ladys-MTB (26. September 2009)

....hallöle, wieviel später kommt der Zug in Barsinghausen an, wenn ich den nehmen würde der um 12.00 Uhr in Wennigsen ist??? Ich möchte auch gern mitfahren!!!
Ich kenne natürlich wieder mal nicht den Weg zum BBW und kannauch nicht sagen wann ich dann tatsächlich dort sein werde.

@ Karo: Wenn du möchtest, können wir zusammen mit der S-Bahn fahren und wurschteln uns irgendwie zum BBW durch! Ich würde mich freuen!!!!
LG Lady


----------



## Karo1409 (26. September 2009)

Ha, cool, ich bin nicht das einzige weibliche Wesen auf dem Rad ;-)!!

Bin leider morgen eigentlich schon verabredet in ner anderen Ecke Hannovers, aber ich versuche das mal umzulegen und zu kommen. 

@ Lady: ich schicke Dir gleich mal meine Handy-Nr als PM, dann können wir besprechen, wie wir da morgen am besten hinkommen können. Und ich hab ne schlaue Karte, die uns vielleicht weiterhilft


----------



## Ladys-MTB (26. September 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Ich denke dafür ist jetzt Sonntag ein guter Anfang . Da hat man immer viele kleine Pausen zwischendurch. Komm doch einfach mit, ich freu mich mal wieder weibliche Unterstützung zu bekommen . Die Trails in der Ecke sind auch ganz gut für Anfänger!
> 
> Grüße Jenna



Jenna, bist du morgen auch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (26. September 2009)

jepp, wir komme morgen auch . Die Bahn die gegen 12 in Wennigsen ist müsste dann die sein mit der die Anderen auch fahren. Die kommt dann um 12:07 in Barsinghausen an. Wir warten dann oben beim BBW auf euch, freu mich schon!

Grüßele Jenna


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. September 2009)

Gibt es morgen Frauenüberschuss? Dann muss ich mir wohlmöglich noch ne saubere Buxe anziehen  
Wir haben heute schonmal den Feggendorfer und den Funkturmtrail gefegt und geschmückt. Die Steilabfahrt zum Bulerbach ganz am Ende wird immer flowiger, vor allem, wenn man nicht vor lauter Schiss drin stehenbleibt


----------



## Scott-y (26. September 2009)

Wenn ihr keine Hinweisschilder vom BBW findet, schmeißt einfach eine Scheibe ein oder fahrt alte Leute über den Haufen, dann bringen die euch zur POLIZEI die ist auch genau an dem Platz wo wir uns immer treffen. Die Feurwehr ist da auch. Das nennt sich da Hinterkampstraße. Keine 10 min vom Bahnhof.


----------



## schappi (26. September 2009)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> ....hallöle, wieviel später kommt der Zug in Barsinghausen an, wenn ich den nehmen würde der um 12.00 Uhr in Wennigsen ist??? Ich möchte auch gern mitfahren!!!
> Ich kenne natürlich wieder mal nicht den Weg zum BBW und kannauch nicht sagen wann ich dann tatsächlich dort sein werde.
> 
> @ Karo: Wenn du möchtest, können wir zusammen mit der S-Bahn fahren und wurschteln uns irgendwie zum BBW durch! Ich würde mich freuen!!!!
> LG Lady



@Lady und Karo,

Fahrt mit der S-Bahm um 11:33 ab HBF
Steigt in den letzten Wagen. Phil wird da auch einsteigen und ich steige eine Stration vor Wennigsen zu. Wir geleiten euch dann zum BBW. wir sind dann kurz nach 12:00 Uhr da die Anderen warten auf uns.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taifun (26. September 2009)

Wow...ne Meute Frauen morgen.. 
Bin leider anders verplant.Haben Vereinsabschlußfahrt und so gemeinsames RR ausfahren 
Werde aber mit quen von hier mit dem Hardtail zur Ziegenbuche fahrn,dort den Rest zum Mittag treffen und wieder zurück.Vielleicht können dann abstecher zu Euch einfädeln
Außerdem haben wir Bauernmarkt in Bredenbeck...

Bin heute tätsächlich mit Frau und Hund heute von hier bis zum Annaturm gelaufen Schön Mittag gemacht und über Teile vom Farnweg und Ladys Only gewalkt...schön komisch,da mal zu Fuß langlaufen und an den Wasserrädern zurück.
Dabei ist mir wieder aufgefallen,das auch heute die Waldabholzer unterwegs waren.So wie sich der Krach anhörte,vermute ich mal,das die sich nähe Barbie und Grab betätigt haben.Kann das wer bestätigen?

Am ladys ist aber auch wieder einiges kaputt

@schappi: weißt Trail zur Ziegenbuche? Gibt einen,nur wo einstieg?


----------



## schappi (26. September 2009)

Jau!
an der Laube den Kammweg kreuzen und dann nach ca 150m links rein.
Sind wir doch auf dem letzten Deisterkreisel gefahren.


----------



## taifun (26. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Jau!
> an der Laube den Kammweg kreuzen und dann nach ca 150m links rein.
> Sind wir doch auf dem letzten Deisterkreisel gefahren.



Ja,den weiß ich.Der geht doch aber nicht bis ganz unten und ist ab mitte immer noch gesperrt..


@alle: vorher noch wählen gehen...!


----------



## blumully (26. September 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Gibt es morgen Frauenüberschuss? Dann muss ich mir wohlmöglich noch ne saubere Buxe anziehen
> Wir haben heute schonmal den Feggendorfer und den Funkturmtrail gefegt und geschmückt. Die Steilabfahrt zum Bulerbach ganz am Ende wird immer flowiger, vor allem, wenn man nicht vor lauter Schiss drin stehenbleibt



Also Heute war Homer recht flott unterwegs - Kompliment !
Daniel ist aber auch fix den Berg hochgekommen.

Ich wünsche Euch allen Morgen viel Spass !!!


----------



## firefighter76 (26. September 2009)

moin moin
was für eine kleiderordnung herscht morgen nicht das ich overdresset erscheine 
gibt es eine empfelung wegen temperaturen bin das letzte mal bei 30°+ gefahren und mir ist a. kalt seit dem ich wieder hier bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (26. September 2009)

Also in merxhausen warst du reichlich underdresst...


Deshalb würde ich nen Fahrrad und nen Helm schon mitnehmen


----------



## firefighter76 (26. September 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Also in merxhausen warst du reichlich underdresst...
> 
> 
> Deshalb würde ich nen Fahrrad und nen Helm schon mitnehmen



haha sehr witzig wollte ja nur die knochen heile lassen
ich wollte morgen nicht neben euch herlaufen 
ging eher so um FF und protektoren oder lockere tourenkleidung und cc-mütze


----------



## Iggy80 (26. September 2009)

Ich schließe mich der Deistertour an und werde um 11.33 Uhr in den letzten Wagen der S-Bahn am HBF einsteigen! Wieviele HM und wie lang ist die Runde, die ihr fahren wollt morgen? Wann glaubt ihr, wann wir wieder in H sind?


----------



## _Sync_ (27. September 2009)

Ich werd auch im Zug sein!


----------



## schappi (27. September 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> haha sehr witzig wollte ja nur die knochen heile lassen
> ich wollte morgen nicht neben euch herlaufen
> ging eher so um FF und protektoren oder lockere tourenkleidung und cc-mütze



Das wir ne lockere Runde auf flowigen Trails heute. Kannst den Knitterfreien Hut zu Hause lassen, aber zieh die harten Strümpfe an es wir an einer Stelle viele Brombeeren geben.

An hm (so 600- 800) und Zeit müssen wir mal schauen wie die Gruppe drauf ist und wie die Lust ist.
Ich versuche es einzurichten, daß die ersten den Zug um 15:00 Uhr in Egestorf erwischen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (27. September 2009)

Iggy80 schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich der Deistertour an und werde um 11.33 Uhr in den letzten Wagen der S-Bahn am HBF einsteigen! Wieviele HM und wie lang ist die Runde, die ihr fahren wollt morgen? Wann glaubt ihr, wann wir wieder in H sind?



Auf die Länge und Dauer legen wir uns eigentlich nie fest. man kann sich auch jederzeit vorher ausklinken wenns nötig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karo1409 (27. September 2009)

Kann leider nicht kommen, da ich meinen anderen Termin nicht verschieben kann - wie ätzend! Wäre lieber mit Euch gefahren...

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß und hoffe, dass ich beim nächsten Mal kommen kann, 

lieben Gruß, Karo


----------



## Deleted 104857 (27. September 2009)

Moin,

könnte ich mich noch irgendwo einklinken?

Mein Mitstreiter kann heute nicht...


----------



## schappi (27. September 2009)

Klar 12:15 Uhr Barsinghausen Besucherbergwerk


----------



## Deleted 104857 (27. September 2009)

ok, danke, werde dort sein.

Gruss,

Marco


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Das wir ne lockere Runde auf flowigen Trails heute. Kannst den Knitterfreien Hut zu Hause lassen, aber zieh die harten Strümpfe an es wir an einer Stelle viele Brombeeren geben.
> ...
> Gruß
> Schappi



Brombeeren mag auch die Muddy Mary nicht  nach unserer Freitagstour duch Benther und Gehrdener habe ich mit einem Schleicher maximal 1 km ohne pumpen geschafft. Eben mal nachgeschaut -> ein Dorn, 3mm lang.
Wurzeln, Steinfelder etc alles mag die Mary nur keine Piekser. 
UND...! Wie mit Butylschlauch


----------



## exto (27. September 2009)

So, wieder im Heimathafen.

Wollte mich noch mal für mein Gezicke entschuldigen. War aber auch wie verhext: Erst im Zug ne Kontaktlinse verloren, dann zickt die Gabel und der Hinterbau spuckt Schrauben aus...

Und das am vielleicht letzten richtig geilen Biketag des Jahres...

Ihr konntet nix dafür und habt's trotzdem abgekriegt. Sorry !!!


----------



## stefan64 (27. September 2009)

exto schrieb:


> So, wieder im Heimathafen.
> 
> Wollte mich noch mal für mein Gezicke entschuldigen. War aber auch wie verhext: Erst im Zug ne Kontaktlinse verloren, dann zickt die Gabel und der Hinterbau spuckt Schrauben aus...
> 
> ...


Schon vergessen.
Ich hab letzte Woche schon zu Matze gesagt: 
Beim Biken muß man mit allen Widrigkeiten klarkommen.

Selbst mit nörgelnden Mitstreitern


----------



## stefan64 (27. September 2009)

Axel Axel, irgendwie kommt mir diese Szene doch bekannt vor






Hält jeden Trail aus.
Mit besten Grüßen vom Stuntzi


----------



## Basche (27. September 2009)

Das sieht der Cheetah Fahrer ja garnicht gerne. Mein Beleid!





exto schrieb:


> So, wieder im Heimathafen.
> 
> Wollte mich noch mal für mein Gezicke entschuldigen. War aber auch wie verhext: Erst im Zug ne Kontaktlinse verloren, dann zickt die Gabel und der Hinterbau spuckt Schrauben aus...
> 
> ...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (27. September 2009)

War ne schöne Runde heute, eigentlich hätte ich noch Lust auf 1-2 Abfahrten gehabt, bin aber nach dem schnellen Wurzelgerappel auf der Rakete doch froh zuhause zu sein  Wie sieht es Dienstag aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (27. September 2009)

Verdammt geiles Wetter heute! 

Verdammt nette Runde in der Springer und Bad Münder Ecke 

Btw: interessanter Bericht gestern in der Calenberger. Gut Jungs, weiter so...  

Gruß


----------



## Jennfa (27. September 2009)

Mensch Axel, du hast aber auch immer ein pech . Das tut mir schon richtig leid. 
Auch wenn man heute nicht viele Trails geschafft hat, so war es doch ein richtig schöner Biketag. Viele nette Leute und fast nen bestimmt leckerer Kuchen.... Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich wie ich mich verbessere seit ich mit den Deisterfreunden fahre. Gruppenmotivation macht doch ne Menge aus. Mittlerweile kann ich den Steinbruch super durchfahren und hab auch noch Spaß dabei . Wenn ich überlege wie ich immer vermieden habe da lang zu fahren und immer herzrasen hatte wenn ich da runter sollte, weil ich irgendwie im Kopf wusste ich bin noch nicht bereit. Inzwischen gehts wie von selbst! Danke allen für den gelungenen Tag .

@paskull: ich hoffe ihr habt noch zurück gefunden...wir haben unten länger gewartet und dann kam und kam keiner!? Wenn deine Freundin (Name weiß ich leider nicht) mal ein bisserl Trails fahren üben möchte, würde ich Barbiegrab empfehlen. Lässt sich sicher mal einrichten . Da hab ich auch mal angefangen. 

Grüßele Jenna


----------



## Torben. (27. September 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Btw: interessanter Bericht gestern in der Calenberger. Gut Jungs, weiter so...
> 
> Gruß



Jetzt wissen wir auch warum es in letzter Zeit so krass her geht bei der Holzernte


----------



## Ladys-MTB (27. September 2009)

..... Jo, man war das heute schön. Hab wie'n Staubsauger die Atmosphäre eingesogen und werde davon noch lange zehren. Einfach geil!!!
Schappi, danke noch mal für's guiden. War ne schöne Tour! Ich muss doch über Winter zum Spinning! Habe zwar schon ne kleine Leistungssteigerung vernommen, aber da muss noch was gehen! 

@ Axel: Du Pechvogel!!! ....da kann man sich auch grün und blau ärgern!!!   ...menschlich verständlich!!! 

@ Jennfa: Wie war der Steinbruch, hätte ich das auch fahren können???
Sollten wir beim nächsten die Alternative haben, muss ich da auch mal gucken! Die letzten Trails habe ich ganz schön in den Beinen/Waden und Armen gespürt. 

Der Westdeister ist auch sehr schön, war eine gute Wahl!! ...und jetzt haut sich die Mama in die Wanne, einen schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Deleted 104857 (27. September 2009)

So, bin auch wieder zu Hause und bedanke mich fürs Mitnehmen.

Es war wirklich schön, auch als 'Neuling' in eurer Gruppe mitzufahren, für mich wirklich eine ganz neue Erfahrung.

Achja, Rakete hat echt gut gerüttelt, war aber zum Abschluss für mich genau das Richtige (und da beneide ich den Homer, der fährt das Ding ja quasi bis ins Wohnzimmer).


----------



## Paskull (27. September 2009)

Danke an alle war echt nette Runde. 
Sind sicher mal wieder dabei.

@jennfa sind außen rum gefahren haben noch Spuren von euch gefunden. Schrauben wie von einem Hinterbau z.B. 
Haben dann noch eine nette Runde gedreht. Nächstes mal hat Frau Protektoren dann fühlt Sie sich auch sicherer. 
Sie soll erstmal Spass haben bevor wir Ehrgeiz entwickeln.

Btw. sie heißt Iza

Man sieht oder schreibt sich


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. September 2009)

puhh, 

auch endlich zuhause. 
fahrtzeit  5:18
hm         1867
km         61:63. 

jetzt nur noch sofa


----------



## Downhillfaller (27. September 2009)

Angeber


----------



## Scott-y (27. September 2009)

Ich habe zu Hause, ohne Duschen, noch schnell Formel 1 geschaut und bin glatt dabei eingeschlafen. Ich glaube ich werde alt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (27. September 2009)

Und der Preis für die schlechteste Gastronomie geht an den Nordmannsturm auch in diesem Jahr wieder.

Dagegen ist der Harz ja das reinste Servive und freundlichkeits Paradies.

Sowas habe ich schon lange nicht mehr erlebt... War der Kuchen den wenigstens lecker? Musste da aber wirklich schnell weg sonst wär mir glaube ich der Kragen geplatzt.


----------



## schappi (27. September 2009)

exto schrieb:


> So, wieder im Heimathafen.
> 
> Wollte mich noch mal für mein Gezicke entschuldigen. War aber auch wie verhext: Erst im Zug ne Kontaktlinse verloren, dann zickt die Gabel und der Hinterbau spuckt Schrauben aus...
> 
> ...



Und ich dachte schon du hast deine Tage, so unentspannt warst du, kenn ich garnicht von dir


----------



## firefighter76 (27. September 2009)

so bin auch wieder zu hause habe doch echt fast ne stunde gebraucht mit dem auto nur sonntagsfahrer unterwegs :kotz: war noch fix wählen und jetzt sofa 
bis demnächst im wald


----------



## Thaler (27. September 2009)

so 
nach ca. 2 wochen lesen hab ich mich auch mal angemeldet hier^^
wollte mal fragen ob mal wer lust hätte ne tour z.b. von der kreuzbuche aus oder so zu machen. Am we wärs auch kein ding für mich nach springe oder so zu fahren aber da ich erst 15 bin kann ich net ma kurz mitm auto zum startpunkt fahren .
so das solls erstma gewesen sein. 
LG


----------



## schappi (27. September 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> War ne schöne Runde heute, eigentlich hätte ich noch Lust auf 1-2 Abfahrten gehabt, bin aber nach dem schnellen Wurzelgerappel auf der Rakete doch froh zuhause zu sein  Wie sieht es Dienstag aus?



Dienstag ist gebucht, wieder 19:00 Uhr BBW?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (27. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Dienstag ist gebucht, wieder 19:00 Uhr BBW?



jau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (27. September 2009)




----------



## taifun (27. September 2009)

Nabend,
wie gestern schon erwähnte,hatten quen und ich anderes Programm.War aber auch eine geile starke Runde.
Wir haben doch mal neue Steigungen gefunden 
Schön Kuchen in der Ziegenbuche gegessen und wieder hoch und Barbie,Mögebier noch mitgenommen.
Waren dann 50 km,1000 hm und nur 3h Fahrzeit.

Hatten erst vor gehabt,zu Euch zu kommen,doch Zeit war nicht passend.

Mensch Axel,was hast du den wieder gemacht







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

@quen: Di...Waldkater 17:30 Uhr? noch ohne Licht


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Dienstag ist gebucht, wieder 19:00 Uhr BBW?





Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> jau


----------



## Quen (27. September 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> quen: Di...Waldkater 17:30 Uhr? noch ohne Licht



jau, fahre dann vorher schon ein wenig


----------



## taifun (27. September 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> jau, fahre dann vorher schon ein wenig


auch ja...du hast ja frei...schäm dich


----------



## stefan64 (27. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Dienstag ist gebucht, wieder 19:00 Uhr BBW?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. September 2009)

Habe den WP-Thread wieder hochgeholt
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6380497#post6380497


----------



## Der Dicke Mann (28. September 2009)

Die dritte Auflage des Basche-Bike-Biathlon wird am Samstag, 17. Oktober 2009 wieder vom RSC Wunstorf in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Schützenverein Egestorf in Barsinghausen durchgeführt. Der Bike-Biathlon ist ein Rundstreckenrennen mit MTB unterbrochen von Schießeinlagen, die durch Strafsekunden Spannung in Rennen bringen.

Ausschreibung
Startberechtigt sind Lizenz- und Hobbyfahrer mit Mountainbikes gemäß den Wettkampfbestimmungen des BDR. Für die Kids gibt es die beiden Rennen U13 (Jahrgang 97/98) und U15 (Jg. 95/96).
Die Renndauer der verschiedenen Läufe beträgt für das Kids-Race etwa 30 Minuten, beim Jedermannrennen 45 Minuten für Vorläufe und eine Stunde für das Finale. Bitte bringt euch warme Kleidung mit, um die Pause zwischen Vorlauf und Finale nicht frieren zu müssen.
Die Schießeinlagen müssen, wie beim Biathlon üblich, auf der Runde absolviert werden. Dazu stehen im Schützenhaus Luftgewehre zur Verfügung, bei jedem Durchgang werden fünf Schüsse abgegeben. Für jeden Fehlschuss müssen unmittelbar fünf Strafsekunden abgesessen werden.
Termin 	Samstag, 17. Oktober 2009
Startort 	Waldapotheke, Beerbeekenplatz 1, 30890 Barsinghausen
Anmeldung 	10:00 - 12:30 Uhr
Startgeld 	Jedermann: 4 EUR
Kids-Race: 2 EUR
Preise 	Jedermann: 100, 50, 30, 20, 10 EUR, Sonderpreis für den schnellsten Hobby-Fahrer
Kids-Race: Sachpreise
Startzeiten 	Jedermann: Vorläufe ab 12:30 Uhr, Finale ca. 16:00 Uhr
Kids-Race: 11:00 Uhr
Kontakt über Fachwart MTB bei www.rscwunstorf.de

Ist nicht so ganz bierernst die Sache....
Anmeldungen für das Kidsrace wären super!

Gruß
DDM


----------



## exto (28. September 2009)

Leute, hat jemand von euch vielleicht grad die Lottozahlen von Übermorgen zur Hand?

Ich hab mich grad mal n bisschen durch die Videos von der Eurobike geklickt. Jetzt muss ich erst mal nen Wischmob holen, um den ganzen Sabber aufzuwischen...


----------



## Scott-y (28. September 2009)

@Thaler 
Wenn du was ließt das einer unterwegs ist und du hast Zeit. Antworte ihm und macht einen Treffpunkt klar. Bis jetzt wurde noch keiner abgelehnt, nur Zeit und Treffpunkte passen manchmal nicht überein. Demnächst viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (28. September 2009)

Der Dicke Mann schrieb:


> Ist nicht so ganz bierernst die Sache....
> Anmeldungen für das Kidsrace wären super!
> 
> Gruß
> DDM



Glaube,dafür bin schon zu alt



exto schrieb:


> Leute, hat jemand von euch vielleicht grad die Lottozahlen von Übermorgen zur Hand?



Die hätte auch gern.....wer kann helfen???


----------



## 1Tintin (28. September 2009)

Hallo, 
wir hatten am Samstag ne schöne Tour durch den Westdeister gemacht, war echt ein Traum Bike Tag.

Thema Licht: Welche der Leuchten die Ihr am letzten Mi dran hattet war den nun Preisleistungsmässig am besten??
brauche noch ne gute Empfehlung.

Danke Tintin


----------



## stefan64 (28. September 2009)

Mein DX Flammenwerfer ist heute von "Waiting for Supplier" auf "Packaging" gesprungen.

Für morgen abend wirds noch nicht reichen, aber für nächsten Dienstag bin ich guter Hoffnung, daß mir ein Licht aufgeht.


----------



## Quen (28. September 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Mein DX Flammenwerfer ist heute von "Waiting for Supplier" auf "Packaging" gesprungen.
> 
> Für morgen abend wirds noch nicht reichen, aber für nächsten Dienstag bin ich guter Hoffnung, daß mir ein Licht aufgeht.



Mal ne Frage an die anderen Leuchten-Besteller bei DX: habt ihr auch keine Bestätigungsmail erhalten?

Ich habe per Paypal bezahlt, hat auch geklappt und die Kohle ist weg, aber seit dem keine Bestätigung von DX (nur von Paypal ne Mail), kein Status oder sonst etwas... vorher anmelden/registrieren musste man sich ja nicht!?

Und auf meine Mail an DX antworten die auch nicht... 

Grüße!


----------



## taifun (28. September 2009)

Wie,dein Geld ist schon weg....?? hast nicht Biene gegeben

Also,wie schon gestern gesagt,ich habe Mail bekommen mit Order Nr.

Schicke Dir mal ne mail....sieh mal nach.

Müßt aber Hong Kong English schreiben..


----------



## Thaler (28. September 2009)

Scott-y schrieb:


> @Thaler
> Wenn du was ließt das einer unterwegs ist und du hast Zeit. Antworte ihm und macht einen Treffpunkt klar. Bis jetzt wurde noch keiner abgelehnt, nur Zeit und Treffpunkte passen manchmal nicht überein. Demnächst viel Spaß!



ok danke


----------



## stefan64 (28. September 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die anderen Leuchten-Besteller bei DX: habt ihr auch keine Bestätigungsmail erhalten?
> 
> Ich habe per Paypal bezahlt, hat auch geklappt und die Kohle ist weg, aber seit dem keine Bestätigung von DX (nur von Paypal ne Mail), kein Status oder sonst etwas... vorher anmelden/registrieren musste man sich ja nicht!?
> 
> ...



Ich hab sofort nach Bestellung ne Mail von DX bekommen.
Mit der Receipt oder der Order Nummer kann man dann Order Tracking machen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. September 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die anderen Leuchten-Besteller bei DX: habt ihr auch keine Bestätigungsmail erhalten?
> 
> Ich habe per Paypal bezahlt, hat auch geklappt und die Kohle ist weg, aber seit dem keine Bestätigung von DX (nur von Paypal ne Mail), kein Status oder sonst etwas... vorher anmelden/registrieren musste man sich ja nicht!?
> 
> ...



Es hat heute geklingelt.
Der Postmann wars mit einem Päckchen aus Hong Kong!

ERSTER !

Das Ladegerät hat einen US-Stecker, der Adapter fehlt mir noch. Der Rest ist erste Sahne.
Morgen ggf. erster Test sofern es nicht regnet.​


----------



## taifun (29. September 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Es hat heute geklingelt.
> Der Postmann wars mit einem Päckchen aus Hong Kong!
> 
> ERSTER !
> ...



Angeber....  Dann viel Spaß....wir fahrn noch ohne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (29. September 2009)

Bin leider raus. Habe mir gestern den Fuss verdreht und kann nur etwas mühsam auftreten.

@Stefan: Also nächste Woche hast du deine neue Lampe auf keinen Fall. Bei mir steht der Status seit einer Woche auf Packaging. Die Chinesen sollen da mal hin machen


----------



## schappi (29. September 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Es hat heute geklingelt.
> Der Postmann wars mit einem Päckchen aus Hong Kong!
> 
> ERSTER !
> ...



Als jemand der zeitweilig auf Flughäfen wohnt bin ich natürlich für alles Ausgerüstet:
Ich habe einen Adapter wenn du laden willst kannst du zu mir kommen.
Ansonsten: Conrad

Hoffentlich regnet es heute Abend nicht
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. September 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Bin leider raus. Habe mir gestern den Fuss verdreht und kann nur etwas mühsam auftreten.
> 
> @Stefan: Also nächste Woche hast du deine neue Lampe auf keinen Fall. Bei mir steht der Status seit einer Woche auf Packaging. Die Chinesen sollen da mal hin machen


Meins stand "nur" 2 Tage auf packaging. Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass die erst in KW40/09 neue Ware kriegen.



schappi schrieb:


> Als jemand der zeitweilig auf Flughäfen wohnt bin ich natürlich für alles Ausgerüstet:
> Ich habe einen Adapter wenn du laden willst kannst du zu mir kommen.
> Ansonsten: Conrad
> 
> ...


Ich habe in Marias Weltreiseutensilien noch einen gefunden. Der war zwar, bevor ich die Kneifzange gefunden hatte, nur für Rundstecker paßt jetzt aber auch für "Flachsteckerladegerätekombidings".


----------



## Quen (29. September 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Es hat heute geklingelt.
> Der Postmann wars mit einem Päckchen aus Hong Kong!
> 
> ERSTER !
> ...



Also dann ist bei meiner Bestellung aber so richtig was daneben gegangen. Keine Ordernr., kein Status, keine Lieferung ... und das schlimmste, kein Geld mehr und vor allen Dingen kein Licht. 

Und die Schnarchnasen antworten einfach nicht. 

Vllt bestelle ich kurzerhand auf gut Glück nochmal neu und stehe möglicherweise irgendwann mit zwei Leuchten da... finde ich hier noch einen Abnehmer für den Fall der Fälle?


----------



## Berrrnd (29. September 2009)

ich habe meinen adapter fÃ¼r unter 3â¬ bei ebay erstanden. versand kostenlos.


----------



## Phil81 (29. September 2009)

Einfach bei DX mitbestellen fÃ¼r 0,65 â¬

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3529


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (29. September 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Einfach bei DX mitbestellen fÃ¼r 0,65 â¬
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3529



fÃ¼r alle dx-besteller :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=423191


----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. September 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Vllt bestelle ich kurzerhand auf gut Glück nochmal neu und stehe möglicherweise irgendwann mit zwei Leuchten da... finde ich hier noch einen Abnehmer für den Fall der Fälle?



ich würde mich gern opfern


----------



## toschi (29. September 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> für alle dx-besteller :
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=423191


Kopie hin oder Kopie her, Lupine backt sich auch keine Kabel, Schalter und LED´s selber, ich kann mir den sechsfachen Wert der org. Tesla nicht erklären, kannst Du es?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. September 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> für alle dx-besteller :
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=423191


 
Da steht schon lange nix mehr zum Thema drin.
Meine Lampe ist da und leuchtet wie Sau.
Noch kann ich nicht erkennen, welche Verbesserung mir zusätzliche 300,-  wert wäre.
Ggf. hat das High-End-Produkt eine etwas gleichmäßigere Ausleuchtung, einen etwashöheren Wirkungsgrad und eine etwas höhere Max.-Leistung. Rechnung und Bedienungsanleitung fehlen aber wen interessiert es?


----------



## Evel Knievel (29. September 2009)

Ich hatte auch ein sehr nettes Wochenende!

Samstag etwas rumhopsen, s gibt dort auch einige nette Bastelstrecken, danach im Route 68 Riesenburger reingehauen und dann noch ein paar Longdrinks vernichtet.

Sonntag sind wir dann von Hilter nach Bielefeld auf dem Teutokamm etwa 50 km geradelt und mit der Bahn zurück. Das ständige Auf und Ab aufm Kamm kann einen ja ganz schön mürbe machen, aber jetzt kommt's:
Da is einer mit nem 2005er Trek-Freerider mitgefahren, ne Monster-T drin mit 5,5 Kilo und MM-DH-Reifen. Der Trümmer hat 23 Kilo gewogen und natürlich nur ein Kettenblatt.
Wir hatten schon Wetten abgeschlossen wann der Zeipunkt der Aufgabe kommt, aber nix, der hat zwar 2-3 mal kurz geschoben, hat aber die ganze Zeit durchgehalten.
Irgendwie kam ich mir schon bissel verarscht vor, mein Kumpel Jens auch. Dessen Rad hat immerhin 10 Kilo weniger gewogen!
Das bestätigt aber meine meinung, Leichtbau is rausgeschmissenes Geld, besser ist die Knete zu versaufen!!!


----------



## herkulars (29. September 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Kopie hin oder Kopie her, Lupine backt sich auch keine Kabel, Schalter und LED´s selber, ich kann mir den sechsfachen Wert der org. Tesla nicht erklären, kannst Du es?



Nennt sich Entwicklungskosten. Das bedeutet, dass der Hersteller erstmal mindestens einen Ingenieur für teuer Geld beschäftigen muss, der dann eine ganze Zeit arbeiten muss ohne dass man ein Produkt verkaufen kann. Der Hersteller geht also in Vorleistung und holt diese durch den Endpreis wieder raus. Das die paar Stecker, Kabel und Gedöns nicht so viel kosten sollte klar sein.

Jetzt hier aber nicht auch noch darüber diskutieren. Weiter im Text!



> Das bestätigt aber meine meinung, Leichtbau is rausgeschmissenes Geld, besser ist die Knete zu versaufen!!!



Klingt gut!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. September 2009)

Der Wetterbericht ( http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/190449.html ) empfiehlt IP65 am Abend.
Ich bleibe auf dem Sofa, oder bastele im Keller.

Viel Spaß
Roudy


----------



## toschi (29. September 2009)

herkulars schrieb:


> Nennt sich Entwicklungskosten...


Na klar, die Tesla hat sicherlich sehr viel Ingeneuersschweiss gekostet und hunderte von Stunden Enwicklungsarbeit verschlungen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aber egal, Du hast recht, mal etwas Lockerung...





*Naturdouble auf dem Beerenstieg (Pic by heyho)

*...ich hab mich nicht getraut *
*


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. September 2009)

Können wir vielleicht doch wieder über Lampenkrams fasel, statt uns mit solchen Bildern unnötige Schmerzen zu bereiten 

Ich gestehe nochmal: Ich war noch nie richtig im harz mit dem MTB 
2010 wird alles besser


----------



## stefan64 (29. September 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Bin leider raus. Habe mir gestern den Fuss verdreht und kann nur etwas mühsam auftreten.





schappi schrieb:


> Hoffentlich regnet es heute Abend nicht
> Gruß
> Schappi





roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Der Wetterbericht ( http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/190449.html ) empfiehlt IP65 am Abend.
> Ich bleibe auf dem Sofa, oder bastele im Keller.
> 
> Viel Spaß
> Roudy



Ist für heute abend 19:00 BBW überhaupt noch jemand im Rennen?
Sonst bleib ich auch zuhause.

Bitte um zahlreiche Rückmeldungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (29. September 2009)

Bei Regen komme ich auch nicht,
habe heute Morgen schon 450hm und 1:35h gefahren
Aber wir sollten um 18:00 Uhr noch malö kontakten und ja oder nein sagen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (29. September 2009)

Das Ende des Internets:
Ich bin so am surfen und plötzlich stoße ich auf das:
http://www.xcn.de/

Seid ihr auch schon mal so weit gekommen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. September 2009)

Ja, so 2001 etwa 
Aber immer wieder lustig und vor allem wahr.
Oder?


----------



## stefan64 (29. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Bei Regen komme ich auch nicht,
> habe heute Morgen schon 450hm und 1:35h gefahren
> Aber wir sollten um 18:00 Uhr noch malö kontakten und ja oder nein sagen.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Ist jetzt 18:00 Uhr und es regnet immer noch.
Laßt uns den Nightride auf nächsten Dienstag verschieben.
Dann hoffentlich mit neuer Beleuchtung.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. September 2009)

wie siehts nun aus heute abend? es ist alleschönster nieselregen bei ca. 10°C


----------



## Quen (29. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Das Ende des Internets:
> Ich bin so am surfen und plötzlich stoße ich auf das:
> http://www.xcn.de/
> 
> ...


Hast du das genau gelesen?



> Bitte versuchen Sie folgendes:
> 
> * Gehen Sie nach draußen an die frische Luft.



Genau das haben Alex und ich heute getan - wir haben im Deister nach dem Rechten gesehen. Außer einem Harvester war aber niemand unterwegs. 

Für mich waren es sehr nasse 43 km und 791 HM 

Grüße!


----------



## schappi (29. September 2009)

Ich habe in Anbetracht der Wettervorhersage schon eine Morgenrunde durch den Deister gedreht!
Guts Nächtle!
Schappi


----------



## Ladys-MTB (29. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Bei Regen komme ich auch nicht,
> habe heute Morgen schon 450hm und 1:35h gefahren


....also jetzt mal ne dumme Frage! Wann arbeitest du???
...oder hast du grad Urlaub oder Frei???

Ich kann immer gar nicht glauben, dass die Woche schon rum ist! Meine WE sind schon zugeplant mit 1000 Sachen die ich erledigen will/muß, zu denen ich in der Woche nach der Arbeit nicht mehr komme. 
Du kannst dich glücklich schätzen so viel Freizeit zur persönlichen Verfügung zu haben. Ich beneide dich....gönne es dir aber!
...jeder braucht seinen Spielplatz!


----------



## schappi (29. September 2009)

Ich bin Selbstständig.
Da kann ich mir die Zeit selbst einteilen, heute Morgen hatte ich keine Terminen, dafür sitze ich auch jetzt noch und Arbeite.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (29. September 2009)

ey....seit wann seid Ihr alle Schönwetterfahrer..

Quen hats ja schon erwähnt,wir waren auch im Regen fleissig

Allerdings sahen wir auch etwas schmudelig danach aus

Mittelstück Frankweg,Baüme gefällt....sieht sehr frisch aus

sitzt Roudy noch im Keller und schaut wie die neue Funzel leuchtet


----------



## Ladys-MTB (29. September 2009)

...ah ja, sehe ich, du verpasst ja wirklich nichts!
Na, dann kannste aber mal so langsam Feierabend machen und mit der 
Family auf die Couch gehen. 

Schönen Abend wünscht Lady


----------



## Deleted139849 (29. September 2009)

Für Tage wie den heutigen:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o"]YouTube - Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009[/ame]


----------



## toschi (29. September 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...Ich war noch nie richtig im harz mit dem MTB
> 2010 wird alles besser


Warum so lange warten, das Wetter wird bald wieder besser, und z.Z. ist absolut geile Stimmung im Wald, gibts natürlich auch im Deister. 

Aber auch in den großen Bergen gibts schöne Sachen...



...


*...rauf...*__________________________________________________.*..wie runter *


----------



## stefan64 (29. September 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> *ICH* muss noch 38 schreiben um in den Autorencharts auf Platz 2 vorzudringen.



Ich hab gerade gesehen, daß du noch nur einen Beitrag von Sören entfernt bist.

Da sollte dir doch noch was einfallen.

Erzähl doch mal, ob du Zoll bzw. Mehrwertsteuer für die Lampe bezahlen musstest.
Oder stell doch mal einen Vergleich zwischen der neuen DX und der selbstgebauten auf.


----------



## Hitzi (29. September 2009)

mekoko schrieb:


> Für Tage wie den heutigen:
> 
> YouTube - Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009



Bei dem Kutscher scheinen die physikalischen Gesetze irgendwie nicht richtig gültig zu sein.... 

Des Weiteren dürfte es sich um einen kleinen Ausschnitt aus dem Programm von www.eoft.eu (European Outdoor Film Tour 09/10 ) handeln.

4.11.09 Cinemaxx Hannover 

Ein paar von uns sind schon dabei 

*Freumodus an*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (30. September 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch ein sehr nettes Wochenende!
> 
> Samstag etwas rumhopsen, s gibt dort auch einige nette Bastelstrecken, danach im Route 68 Riesenburger reingehauen und dann noch ein paar Longdrinks vernichtet.
> 
> ...



Und das ist die Antwort darauf.......... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsOIX6MIvNM"]YouTube - Werbekampagne Bike GraubÃ¼nden[/ame]


----------



## Madeba (30. September 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> ey....seit wann seid Ihr alle Schönwetterfahrer..
> 
> Quen hats ja schon erwähnt,wir waren auch im Regen fleissig



ich war gestern auch fleißig radeln - 275km, davon über 200km im Regen. 
...Aber nicht mit dem Bike, und dreckig war ich auch nicht


----------



## blumully (30. September 2009)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ich hatte genau das gleiche, bei hohem Tempo mit der Pedale hängen geblieben und ordentlich weiter Abflug übern Lenker  Bei mir war auch das Gewinde im Kurbelarm verdreht -> Pedale eiert. War ne schöne XTR Kurbel von 2007, die sonst noch super lief.  Ich habe jetzt die neue SLX dran, da sind die Pedalgewinde aus Stahl, was genau dieses ausschlagen verhinden soll. Schaun wir mal. (Achtung, das hat nur die 2-fach Version)
> 44 Zähne hat die nicht, müsstest du in dem Fall umrüsten. Aber bei "nur" 90 für die Kurbel geht das noch..



Das Nachfräsen der Pedalanlagefläche hat schon mal geholfen. Zwar ist das Gewinde immer noch minimal schief, aber die Pedale legt sich an die neu gefräßte Anlagefläche gut an. Das Spiel im Gewinde erlaubt ein bisschen Schiefstellung.

Allerdings ist das keine Dauerlösung. Deshalb habe ich mir schon eine Race Face Atlas bestellt. Und wenn ich schon mal dabei bin, wechsel ich von 44 auf 40 Zähne und hinten von 16 auf 15. Dann habe ich vorne ein bisschen mehr Platz für die Kettenführung, die zur Zeit etwas eng an der Schwinge liegt. Eine Idee für eine leichtere Kettenführung habe ich auch schon.


----------



## 1Tintin (30. September 2009)

Fahrangebot:

Heute ab ca: 16:15 in Barsinghausen ab Sportplatz oben, bis es dunkel wird.

Wer hat lust? Wenn's geht bitte per Kontakt-mail melden.

Schon wieder ohne Licht, da ich gestern bemerkt habe das mein Akku platt ist.

Tintin


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. September 2009)

*Duisburg 24h Rennen 2010 

*der anmeldetermin rückt immer näher. 

so langsam sollten mal alle farbe bekennen, die mitwollen. 

erfahrungsgemäß werden die plätze recht schnell vergeben sein, sodaß 
wir am *10/10/09 um 09.00 uhr* schon ein paar teams nennen sollten. 


team 1 steht schon zu 3/4 fest  : dhf, lucky-luke, hoerman, ... . 

und exto wieder als einzelstarter . 

also meldet euch schnell, damit wir die teamleader und teams nennen können. 


cu 

hoerman


----------



## schappi (30. September 2009)

ich bin auch wieder dabei.
Wäre klasse wenn wir dieses Mal ein Mixed Team melden könnten. Wir baruchen mindestens eine Frau dazu!
Mädels, nicht so schüchtern, ran ans 24 h Rennen. ist auch nicht anstrengender als ein Deisterkreisel.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (30. September 2009)

blumully schrieb:


> Das Nachfräsen der Pedalanlagefläche hat schon mal geholfen. Zwar ist das Gewinde immer noch minimal schief, aber die Pedale legt sich an die neu gefräßte Anlagefläche gut an. Das Spiel im Gewinde erlaubt ein bisschen Schiefstellung.
> 
> Allerdings ist das keine Dauerlösung. Deshalb habe ich mir schon eine Race Face Atlas bestellt. Und wenn ich schon mal dabei bin, wechsel ich von 44 auf 40 Zähne und hinten von 16 auf 15. Dann habe ich vorne ein bisschen mehr Platz für die Kettenführung, die zur Zeit etwas eng an der Schwinge liegt. Eine Idee für eine leichtere Kettenführung habe ich auch schon.



Das hört sich nach geballtem Know How an.  Da kommt gleich wieder mein alter Wunsch nach nem Scheibenbremsadapter für mein altes Cannondale in mir auf. Eine konstuktive Idee hätte ich schon, allein mit der Umsetzung bin ich völlig überfordert. Hast du Lust, dir das (an nem langen Winterabend) mal anzugucken?


----------



## stefan64 (30. September 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Das hört sich nach geballtem Know How an.  Da kommt gleich wieder mein alter Wunsch nach nem Scheibenbremsadapter für mein altes Cannondale in mir auf. Eine konstuktive Idee hätte ich schon, allein mit der Umsetzung bin ich völlig überfordert. Hast du Lust, dir das (an nem langen Winterabend) mal anzugucken?



Hi Axel,
ich hab mal in meinen alten Knacker nen Hinterrad mit 160er Scheibe reingehalten.
Die Scheibe schleift an der Hinterbaustrebe.
Ne 140er Scheibe könnte evtl. passen.
Probier das erstmal, bevor du unnötig viel Arbeit und Gehirnschmalz reinsteckst.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. September 2009)

axel,
hast du dir schon die scheibenbremsadapter von a2z angeguckt?


----------



## matzinski (30. September 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Das hört sich nach geballtem Know How an.  Da kommt gleich wieder mein alter Wunsch nach nem Scheibenbremsadapter für mein altes Cannondale in mir auf. Eine konstuktive Idee hätte ich schon, allein mit der Umsetzung bin ich völlig überfordert. Hast du Lust, dir das (an nem langen Winterabend) mal anzugucken?


  Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind: Ich hätt' gern 'ne Einradnabe mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme, 40 Loch und ISIS-Achse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (30. September 2009)

Matze, Taifun, Quen,
ihr alten Heizer, wie sieht das bei euch aus mit 24h Duisburg 2010?


----------



## schotti65 (30. September 2009)

Tach,

ich glaub Phil wollte evtl. mitfahren:







Hier ist der thread

Gruss
schotti


----------



## matzinski (30. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Matze, Taifun, Quen,
> ihr alten Heizer, wie sieht das bei euch aus mit 24h Duisburg 2010?


Die Verhandlungen laufen bereits


----------



## eisenmann1 (30. September 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Also dann ist bei meiner Bestellung aber so richtig was daneben gegangen. Keine Ordernr., kein Status, keine Lieferung ... und das schlimmste, kein Geld mehr und vor allen Dingen kein Licht.
> 
> Und die Schnarchnasen antworten einfach nicht.
> 
> Vllt bestelle ich kurzerhand auf gut Glück nochmal neu und stehe möglicherweise irgendwann mit zwei Leuchten da... finde ich hier noch einen Abnehmer für den Fall der Fälle?



Hi habe mir auch eine bestellt du kannst den Status der Bestellung hier abfragen: http://www.dealextreme.com/accounts/default.dx

bei mir ist der Status: Waiting for Supplier.
Ja da haben wir wohl Pech gehabt. Da muss erst mal einer neue bauen.

Gruß


----------



## stefan64 (30. September 2009)

eisenmann1 schrieb:


> Hi habe mir auch eine bestellt du kannst den Status der Bestellung hier abfragen: http://www.dealextreme.com/accounts/default.dx
> 
> bei mir ist der Status: Waiting for Supplier.
> Ja da haben wir wohl Pech gehabt. Da muss erst mal einer neue bauen.
> ...



Bei mir ist der Status jetzt auf "Processing - Contact us for the latest update." geswitched.
Hat das jemand auch?
Soll oder muß ich mich da jetzt melden

Wer kann helfen.


----------



## matzinski (30. September 2009)

Wenn die was von euch wollen, werden sie 'ne Mail schicken. Entspannt euch. Es geht doch nur um 'ne Lampe. Die Dinger werden schon kommen.


----------



## 1Tintin (30. September 2009)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Fahrangebot:
> 
> Heute ab ca: 16:15 in Barsinghausen ab Sportplatz oben, bis es dunkel wird.
> 
> ...



WILL KEINER MIT? 
Ich mag doch net alleine fahrn.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. September 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> *Duisburg 24h Rennen 2010 *
> der anmeldetermin rückt immer näher.
> so langsam sollten mal alle farbe bekennen, die mitwollen.
> erfahrungsgemäß werden die plätze recht schnell vergeben sein, sodaß
> ...


 
Haltet mir mal einen frei, ich frage mal nach Startgenehmigung.
FR-AX wird wohl auch `10 nix. Hausbau steht an


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. September 2009)

Zu den Funzeln: Falls ich es schaffe, probiere ich sie mal aus und melde es hier.
Der erste Eindruck ist gut. Von außen sieht alles hochwertig aus, der Karton hat sogar einen Magnetverschluss. Die Verarbeitung ist sauber, Rechnung und Handbuch fehlen (dabei ist sowas doch am leichtesten zu kopieren).
Das Ladegerät hat einen Flachen US Stecker und scheint nicht die aufgedruckten Ladeströme zu bringen sondern vielleicht 50/60% davon.
Die Lenkermontage geht easy, bei der Akkumontage besteht die Gefahr, das der Akku aus der Tasche fällt nach der Befestigung kann es sein, das er am Rahmen klappert. Hier ist etwas Bastelarbeit und weitere Klettbänder nötig.
Das Kabel ist zu kurz zur nachträglichen Helmmontage.
Lichtkegel und -ausbeute decken sich etwas mit der Taschenlampe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (30. September 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der Status jetzt auf "Processing - Contact us for the latest update." geswitched.
> Hat das jemand auch?
> Soll oder muß ich mich da jetzt melden
> 
> Wer kann helfen.



den Status habe ich auch,
Brauchst nichts machen- entspann dich!


----------



## Jennfa (30. September 2009)

Sooooooo mal wieder was zum gucken . Für die die nicht in den DH-thread schauen...macht Laune! Schade, dass ich dieses Wochenende nicht biken kann . ~Min. 1:00 hat ne besonders geile Stimmung...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDG5nh-YIPE"]YouTube - loose Trailer  -  a film by The Motion Circle[/ame]

Grüßele Jenna


----------



## exto (30. September 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> *Duisburg 24h Rennen 2010
> 
> *der anmeldetermin rückt immer näher.
> 
> ...



Klar, exto als Einzelstarter. Ich kann das übrigens (ich weiß, ich wiederhole mich) nur wärmstens empfehlen.

Ich hab nur das Problem, dass ich am 10.10. keine Zeit hab, mich anzumelden. Schappi hat sich schon bereit erklärt, das für mich zu tun. Das Angebot nehme ich dankend an.

Schappi, meldest du sowieso ein Team auf Verdacht, oder müsstest du dich am 10. extra hinsetzen, um einen Platz für mich zu ergattern? Dann würde ich den designierten Teamcaptain von Team 1 bitten, das in einem Abwasch zu machen...


----------



## stefan64 (30. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> den Status habe ich auch,
> Brauchst nichts machen- entspann dich!



Hast Recht.
Hab grad ne Mail bekommen, daß die Ware verschickt wurde.
Order Status ist jetzt "Shipped"

Bis bald im Wald,
dann aber endlich mit Licht
Stefan


----------



## taifun (30. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> den Status habe ich auch,
> Brauchst nichts machen- entspann dich!



Meiner ist : Waiting for Supplier


----------



## taifun (30. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Matze, Taifun, Quen,
> ihr alten Heizer, wie sieht das bei euch aus mit 24h Duisburg 2010?



Welche Gage steht zur Verhandlung?

quen:was sagst du?

Dazu müßte aber wieder sehr intensiv trainieren....hatte die Rennerei eigentlich aufgegeben.Das nimmt wieder sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch..!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (30. September 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Haltet mir mal einen frei, ich frage mal nach Startgenehmigung.
> FR-AX wird wohl auch `10 nix. Hausbau steht an



da brauchst du doch garnicht fragen deine frau lässt dich doch eh teilnehmen


----------



## firefighter76 (30. September 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Welche Gage steht zur Verhandlung?
> 
> quen:was sagst du?
> 
> Dazu müßte aber wieder sehr intensiv trainieren....hatte die Rennerei eigentlich aufgegeben.Das nimmt wieder sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch..!



ach so schlimm ists auch nicht 2-3 einheiten die woche


----------



## firefighter76 (30. September 2009)

ich hätte auch wieder lust marcx ,scotty wie schauts bei euch aus ??


----------



## Torben. (30. September 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Bei dem Kutscher scheinen die physikalischen Gesetze irgendwie nicht richtig gültig zu sein....
> 
> Des Weiteren dürfte es sich um einen kleinen Ausschnitt aus dem Programm von www.eoft.eu (European Outdoor Film Tour 09/10 ) handeln.
> 
> ...



Die schwerkraft hat bei danny Macaskill dem anschein nach wirklich ausgesetzt ^^ 
aber es ist kein ausschnitt von der european outdoor film tour 09/10
das video ist soweit ich weis von Inspired Bicycles mit danny zusammen gedreht und von Inspired Bicycles bei youtube unter dem namen Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009 reingestellt worden 
ausschnitte von dem video gibs aber auch bei der outdoor film tour bin übrigens mit nem kumpel auch da 

@Jennfa kannst du mal bitte den link vom DH-thread hier reinsetzen


----------



## Quen (30. September 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Welche Gage steht zur Verhandlung?
> 
> quen:was sagst du?
> 
> Dazu müßte aber wieder sehr intensiv trainieren....hatte die Rennerei eigentlich aufgegeben.Das nimmt wieder sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch..!


Och, drüber nachgedacht habe ich ja schon mal.  Würde aber wohl nur teilnehmen wollen, wenn sich das Team ein recht (anspruchsvolles) Ziel setzt. Soll ja weh tun!  Andernfalls weiß ich noch nicht wie sehr ich nächstes Jahr mit dem Projekt Haus eingespannt bin, aber das WE sollte ich abzwacken können. Ist nur die Frage welche Fitness ich bis dahin aufbauen bzw. beibehalten kann. Muss da nochmal drüber nachdenken!

Grüße!


----------



## Downhillfaller (30. September 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Welche Gage steht zur Verhandlung?
> 
> quen:was sagst du?
> 
> Dazu müßte aber wieder sehr intensiv trainieren....hatte die Rennerei eigentlich aufgegeben.Das nimmt wieder sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch..!



Alles Quatsch! Die Strecke (ich wiederhole mich wahrscheinlich) ist total easy, jede Menge Geraden mit jeder Menge Zeit zum Relaxen, Gel schlürfen , Quatschen mit den Gegnern........
Also, Grundlagentrainig reicht da für vollkommen aus. Die 8h in Barntrup oder 3h Detmold gehen viel mehr in die Knochen als die 6 Std. verteilt auf 24 Std.

Also traut Euch, es macht Spaß !


----------



## taifun (30. September 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> ach so schlimm ists auch nicht 2-3 einheiten die woche


Flori...ich bin ehrgeizig und will nicht hinterherfahren...weiß ja wie die  Rennerei geht!



Quen schrieb:


> Och, drüber nachgedacht habe ich ja schon mal.  Würde aber wohl nur teilnehmen wollen, wenn sich das Team ein recht (anspruchsvolles) Ziel setzt. Soll ja weh tun!
> Grüße!


Also Top Ten....sag ja und wir sind dabei



Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Also, Grundlagentrainig reicht da für vollkommen aus.
> Also traut Euch, es macht Spaß !



Kennst du unser Grundlagentraining?Das ist für manche schon Komafahren..



@all
Wer fährt was an Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## Quen (30. September 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Also Top Ten....sag ja und wir sind dabei



Ich guck mir lieber erstmal die Vorjahresergebnisse an...


----------



## Gagman (30. September 2009)

Hier kann man noch mal die Saison mit einem spaßigen Wettbewerb beschließen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=424128


----------



## Hitzi (30. September 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> *Duisburg 24h Rennen 2010
> 
> *der anmeldetermin rückt immer näher.
> 
> ...




Stefan und ich wollten auch dabei sein und als bzw mit einem Team mitfahren.

Wir waren uns nur noch nicht sicher ober wir ein "Zweier" oder "Vierer" fahren wollen ???? Ein Dritten hätten wir evtl.  ** 
@ Stefan: Ha-Jü sprech ich gleich an..... wollen gleich den Sch**** FCB verlieren sehen 

Hitzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thaler (30. September 2009)

so heute ne schöne runde gedreht aber für uns bisl zu anspruchsvoll^^
meine kumpels ham auch nur sonne baumarkt-dinger^^ aber so lange sie spass dran haben, könn sie gerne mitkomm
also:
22,25km
1:43h
dschn 12,92

wir ham nen trail gefunden, der is sehr nah anner wallmannhütte, wenn man aus richtung nienstedt kommt. den namen kenn ich net^^ vlt weiss ja einer was ich meine 
ich werde fr auf jeden fall fahren(außer der wettergott macht mir nen strich durch die rechnung) und samstag denk ich auch...vielleicht ist ja wer inner nähe von der kreuzbuche oder so.
LG


----------



## Jennfa (30. September 2009)

@ Torben: Klaro, hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=381724&page=159


----------



## schappi (30. September 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Ich guck mir lieber erstmal die Vorjahresergebnisse an...



Das wär doch was Du und Taifun als 2er Team.


----------



## schappi (30. September 2009)

wenn ihr 17er Rundenzeiten fahrt seit ihr unter den top 3 oder anderst ausgedrückt einen 25er Schnitt fahrt seid ihr Sieger bei den 2er Team.

Und?
wie siehts aus? Kriegt ihr das hin?
Ich mache euch dann auch den Teammanager
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## marcx (30. September 2009)

ich wäre wieder (an nem 4er?) interessiert, muss aber nochma die terminlage nächstes jahr checken..


----------



## Der Dicke Mann (30. September 2009)

www.schaumburger-mtb-tag.de


----------



## Quen (30. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> einen 25er Schnitt


Unrealistisch - oder sprichst du mit meinem Chef und ich arbeite nur noch halbtags!?


----------



## taifun (30. September 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> wenn ihr 17er Rundenzeiten fahrt seit ihr unter den top 3 oder anderst ausgedrückt einen 25er Schnitt fahrt seid ihr Sieger bei den 2er Team.
> 
> Und?
> wie siehts aus? Kriegt ihr das hin?
> ...



urrrrrrrrrr...ihr macht spaß oder....glaube das ist too much das halten wir nicht so lange durch..den schnitt!


----------



## schappi (30. September 2009)

Dann stellt euch ein 4er Team zusammen,
Eine stunde werdet ihr das doch durchhalten, wenn ich fetter sack es schon schaffe 19er Rundenzeiten zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. Oktober 2009)

Wichtig ist erstmal genug Teams zu melden.
Über Teamaufteilung und Ziele (obwohl ich mit 80 Runden ein klares habe) können wir dann ja noch sprechen.

4 x 4-er
1 x 2-er
1 x solo

Oder mehr?


----------



## taifun (1. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Dann stellt euch ein 4er Team zusammen,
> Eine stunde werdet ihr das doch durchhalten, wenn ich fetter sack es schon schaffe 19er Rundenzeiten zu fahren.



4er ist ja auch okay....nur 2 er wäre zuviel....

Meldet wer für alle?


----------



## schappi (1. Oktober 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wichtig ist erstmal genug Teams zu melden.
> Über Teamaufteilung und Ziele (obwohl ich mit 80 Runden ein klares habe) können wir dann ja noch sprechen.
> 
> 4 x 4-er
> ...



Mit einem Team, daß 18er Rundenzeiten schafft ist das realistisch. Wenn ihr jemand ins Team von diesem Jahr nehmt, der 1 min bessere Rundenzeiten fährt als ich habt ihr schon die 80 Runden, das ist absolut realistisch.
Will keiner im 2er team fahren?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Hitzi (1. Oktober 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wichtig ist erstmal genug Teams zu melden.
> Über Teamaufteilung und Ziele (obwohl ich mit 80 Runden ein klares habe) können wir dann ja noch sprechen.
> 
> 4 x 4-er
> ...



Klär uns doch mal über die Namen auf. Dann könnte man ja auch mehr dazu sagen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. Oktober 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> KlÃ¤r uns doch mal Ã¼ber die Namen auf. Dann kÃ¶nnte man ja auch mehr dazu sagen


_Die Ã¼blichen VerdÃ¤chtigen_
1.Hoerman
2.Downhillfaller
3.Lucky_Luke
4.Roudy
5.Firefighter
6.Marcx
7.Matzinski
8.Scott-y
9.Stefan64
10.Hitzi
11.Ha-JÃ¼
12.Schappi
13.Taifun
14.Quen
15.exto

_Noch ohne ârichtigeâ ÃuÃerung_
1.Pebbles
2.Samy
3.BarbieSHG
4.Madeba
5.Honk

_Gastfahrer_
1.K_Star
2.Sumsemann

Wer sich vergessen fÃ¼hlt, rufe jetzt.
Wichtig ist, dass einige zum Teamleader berufen fÃ¼hlen und ein Team melden.
Ich wÃ¼rde das wie Â´09 fÃ¼r ein Team Ã¼bernehmen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Mit einem Team, daß 18er Rundenzeiten schafft ist das realistisch. Wenn ihr jemand ins Team von diesem Jahr nehmt, der 1 min bessere Rundenzeiten fährt als ich habt ihr schon die 80 Runden, das ist absolut realistisch.
> Will keiner im 2er team fahren?
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi


 
1 min/Runde bei gefahrenen 18 Runden macht genau +1 Runde alles 77.
Da MUSS noch mehr gehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (1. Oktober 2009)

2-er machen scott-y und ich. Darauf haben wir uns gestern abend geeinigt. Die Rundenzeiten haben wir noch nicht festgelegt. (Vieleicht sollten wir beim ersten 2-er erstmal auf ausgeglichene Zeiten achten und auf "Ankommen" fahren. Pro Mann sind immerhin 12 Std zu reißen )


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. Oktober 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> 2-er machen scott-y und ich. Darauf haben wir uns gestern abend geeinigt. Die Rundenzeiten haben wir noch nicht festgelegt. (Vieleicht sollten wir beim ersten 2-er erstmal auf ausgeglichene Zeiten achten und auf "Ankommen" fahren. Pro Mann sind immerhin 12 Std zu reißen )



YES ! 

 Ihr habt einen an der Batterie meine Herren ​


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Oktober 2009)

hey roudy,

danke für die nominierung!

ich stehe zu diensten. 
wenn alles passt, sind niedrige bis mittlere 17er zeiten sicher drin.


----------



## Quen (1. Oktober 2009)

@ Alex, bleibt es bei heute 1700 in Bredenbeck? Soll heute Abend (von oben) trocken bleiben...


----------



## 1Tintin (1. Oktober 2009)

Thaler schrieb:


> so heute ne schöne runde gedreht aber für uns bisl zu anspruchsvoll^^
> meine kumpels ham auch nur sonne baumarkt-dinger^^ aber so lange sie spass dran haben, könn sie gerne mitkomm
> also:
> 22,25km
> ...



Ach Ihr ward das gestern, danke das Ihr geklingelt habt, war grad mit dem Dämpfer beschaftigt.
Aber.... wer hat denn schon ne Klingel an seinem Bike, war völlig von der Socke.


Tintin


----------



## taifun (1. Oktober 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> @ Alex, bleibt es bei heute 1700 in Bredenbeck? Soll heute Abend (von oben) trocken bleiben...



Jo....17:00 Uhr + ...



matzinski schrieb:


> 2-er machen scott-y und ich. Darauf haben wir uns gestern abend geeinigt. Die Rundenzeiten haben wir noch nicht festgelegt. (Vieleicht sollten wir beim ersten 2-er erstmal auf ausgeglichene Zeiten achten und auf "Ankommen" fahren. Pro Mann sind immerhin 12 Std zu reißen )



Seid ihr normal... Aber gut,bleibt quen und mir das erspart


----------



## exto (1. Oktober 2009)

1Tintin schrieb:


> ... wer hat denn schon ne Klingel an seinem Bike



Ich!

Aber weil ich weiß, das Klingeln am Bike nicht in sind, heißt das bei mir "Walker-Remote-Control"


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. Oktober 2009)

Fährt heut jemand um 19:00 vom BBW?


----------



## matzinski (1. Oktober 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Seid ihr normal... Aber gut,bleibt quen und mir das erspart


 Wieso das denn? Wir können doch zwei deisterfreun.de 2er melden. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft.


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Oktober 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Welche Gage steht zur Verhandlung?
> 
> quen:was sagst du?
> 
> Dazu müßte aber wieder sehr intensiv trainieren....hatte die Rennerei eigentlich aufgegeben.Das nimmt wieder sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch..!





Quen schrieb:


> Och, drüber nachgedacht habe ich ja schon mal.  Würde aber wohl nur teilnehmen wollen, wenn sich das Team ein recht (anspruchsvolles) Ziel setzt. Soll ja weh tun!  Andernfalls weiß ich noch nicht wie sehr ich nächstes Jahr mit dem Projekt Haus eingespannt bin, aber das WE sollte ich abzwacken können. Ist nur die Frage welche Fitness ich bis dahin aufbauen bzw. beibehalten kann. Muss da nochmal drüber nachdenken!
> 
> Grüße!





taifun schrieb:


> Flori...ich bin ehrgeizig und will nicht hinterherfahren...weiß ja wie die  Rennerei geht!
> 
> 
> Also Top Ten....sag ja und wir sind dabei
> ...




was denn nun alex. 

das hört sich hier an wie gackern und nicht legen .

wer a sagt ... 

also wo bleibt die zusage für das nächste 2er-team ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (1. Oktober 2009)

Waren heut Vormittag schon los, ne schöne Schlammpackung nach dem plötzlichen Regenguss heut morgen ! 
Duisburg 2010 steht bei mir nicht auf der Liste...ich denke nächstes Jahr bin ich immernoch eher Abfahrtsorientiert unterwegs. Vielleicht später einmal...

Grüße Jenna


----------



## stefan64 (1. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Ich!
> 
> Aber weil ich weiß, das Klingeln am Bike nicht in sind, heißt das bei mir "Walker-Remote-Control"



Wenn man sich Feinde machen will, tuts auch ne Vollbremsung mit der Hinterradbremse.
Das nennt sich dann "Walker-Fast-Remote-Control"


----------



## taifun (1. Oktober 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> was denn nun alex.
> 
> das hört sich hier an wie gackern und nicht legen .
> 
> ...



Warum du nicht im zweier...!

Wir klären das nachher im Wald


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. Oktober 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Warum du nicht im zweier...!
> Wir klären das nachher im Wald


 
Für meine Planung: Wann - Wo? 
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist ca. 15% dass ich dabei bin


----------



## taifun (1. Oktober 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Für meine Planung: Wann - Wo?
> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist ca. 15% dass ich dabei bin



17:10 Uhr Parkplatz Bredenbeck...


----------



## Scott-y (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab auch ein an der Klingel
Ähh, ich meine ich habe auch eine Klingel!  Also bitte. 
Die Brauche ich um mich an den Berg-auf-bremsern vorbei zu schieben


----------



## Quen (1. Oktober 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Für meine Planung: Wann - Wo?
> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist ca. 15% dass ich dabei bin


Ui, für "wir fahren locker" war das aber ne zügige Runde!

Naja, immerhin konnte ich so mit 57,5 km, 874 HM und einem knappen 20er Schnitt in den Oktober starten!  Hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## taifun (1. Oktober 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Ui, für "wir fahren locker" war das aber ne zügige Runde!
> 
> Naja, immerhin konnte ich so mit 57,5 km, 874 HM und einem knappen 20er Schnitt in den Oktober starten!  Hat Spaß gemacht!



Genau....wie immer nicht war



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> was denn nun alex.
> 
> wer a sagt



genau damit fängt mein Name an....




schappi schrieb:


> Ich mache euch dann auch den Teammanager
> Gruß
> Schappi



Ist gebongt....aber im 4er.Quen,taifun und .........    ........... !

Was ist mit Samy und Pepples....noch 2 schnelle dazu.

Schappi,dein Einsatz ist nun gefragt


----------



## schappi (1. Oktober 2009)

Samy und Pebles machen bestimmt mit, KStar ist auch sehr schnell und hat schon Du erfahrungen.
Versprochen it versprochen ich manage euch. Ihr werdet mich noch verfluchen, wenn man nach 20 std ohne schlaf morgens um 5:00 Uhr aus dem Schlafsack geholt wird um sich warzufahren und man stellt fest es nieselt und es sind nur 12°C. Ich werde euch da schon durchpeitschen.
Lucky Lucke würde auch gut ins team passen der brennt auch gute Rundenzeiten in den Staub (ober Schlamm)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (1. Oktober 2009)

Eigentlich sollte 2010 unser Auslandskorrespondent Varadero mal mitfahren, Der hat mit 100.000hm im Jahr die richtige Härte!


----------



## exto (1. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich noch Mal kurz zusammen fassen darf... 

Team Deisterfreun.de - Lone Rider Division:


Exto

Team Deisterfreun.de - T(w)oo Fast 1


matzinski
Scott-y


Team deisterfreun.de - T(w)oo Fast 2


Stefan
Hitzi

Team Deisterfreun.de - 4 Friends 1


Roudy
Hoerman
Lucky-Luke
DHF

Team Deisterfreun.de - 4 Friends 2


Taifun
Quen
...
...

Team Deisterfreun.de - 4 Friends 3


Firefighter
Marcx
...
...

Hab ich das richtig verstanden? Bestimmt nicht!

Übrigens: Wibke hat sich um den Posten der Teammanagerin für's 4er-Team 1 beworben... Aber nur, wenn Sören bis dahin gelernt hat, auch bei Puls 180 und 2,5%o Adrenalin im Blut fehlerfrei bis drei zu zählen


----------



## taifun (1. Oktober 2009)

Wer fährt am Wochende...Sa oder So ! Wollte mal WE planen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich brauch ein Rad.
bzw. ich wüsste da ein 301...


----------



## exto (1. Oktober 2009)

Hier noch mal was für die Rechner, Strategen und Ehrgeizigen unter uns:

Solo:

Top Ten: 58 Runden (25.06 im Mittel)(mein erklärtes Ziel)

2er:

Top 20: 67 Runden (21:30 im Mittel)
Top 10: 75 Runden (19:22 im Mittel)

4er männl.:

Top 50: 78 Runden (18:32 im Mittel)
Top 20: 83 Runden (17:25 im Mittel)
Top 10: 87 Runden (16:40 im Mittel) (ich mein ja nur )

4er mixed:

Top 20: 75 Runden (19:19 im Mittel)
Top 10: 80 Runden (18:09 im Mittel)

Zum Vergleich: Deisterfreun.de 2009:

Solo: 53 Runden (27:14 im Mittel) Platz 13
4er 1: 76 Runden (18:56 im Mittel) Platz 74
4er 2: 75 Runden (19:18 im Mittel) Platz 84

Jemand hat's schon gesagt: Muss ja weh tun


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Übrigens: Wibke hat sich um den Posten der Teammanagerin für's 4er-Team 1 beworben... Aber nur, wenn Sören bis dahin gelernt hat, auch bei Puls 180 und 2,5%o Adrenalin im Blut fehlerfrei bis drei zu zählen



versprochen, ich mach kerben auf den lenker 

und gelobe besserung beim zählen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (1. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Übrigens: Wibke hat sich um den Posten der Teammanagerin für's 4er-Team 1 beworben... Aber nur, wenn Sören bis dahin gelernt hat, auch bei Puls 180 und 2,5%o Adrenalin im Blut fehlerfrei bis drei zu zählen



Hierzu gibt's ne aktuelle Anmerkung von Maren:

Zitat:"Der muss nicht bis drei zählen, der muss einfach die Fresse halten und tun, was wir ihm sagen!"


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Übrigens: Wibke hat sich um den Posten der Teammanagerin für's 4er-Team 1 beworben...



 angenommen, meinerseits


----------



## taifun (1. Oktober 2009)

ui...jetzt wird es ernst

Trainingsplaner


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Oktober 2009)

@ exto/maren - ja, ja, ja, ist ja gut ... ihr habt recht und ich meine ruhe  

zielsetzung für team 1 ist übrigends folgende : 

80 + x runden und top 40 platzierung


----------



## firefighter76 (1. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Versprochen it versprochen ich manage euch. Ihr werdet mich noch verfluchen, wenn man nach 20 std ohne schlaf morgens um 5:00 Uhr aus dem Schlafsack geholt wird um sich warzufahren und man stellt fest es nieselt und es sind nur 12°C. Ich werde euch da schon durchpeitschen.



aber nur wenn du diesen raten scharfen bademantel an hast


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Wenn ich noch Mal kurz zusammen fassen darf...
> 
> Team Deisterfreun.de - Lone Rider Division:
> 
> ...



Gut und strukturiert umgesetzt, so sieht ein Plan aus.
Die Teamnamensbastelwut ging aber mit dir durch oder? Aber, sollen wir das in die IG verlegen - sonst wirds hier undurchsichtig (da kann man den Beitrag 1 dauerhaft ändern) -> ich habs sofort gemacht



exto schrieb:


> Hierzu gibt's ne aktuelle Anmerkung von Maren:
> 
> Zitat:"Der muss nicht bis drei zählen, der muss einfach die Fresse halten und tun, was wir ihm sagen!"


Respekt! Mit Charme und Diplomatie gelassen ausgesprochen.
Aber mal ehrlich, so wollen wir es oder? 



Downhillfaller schrieb:


> angenommen, meinerseits



dito



taifun schrieb:


> ui...jetzt wird es ernst
> 
> Trainingsplaner



yep, ... wieder 10 Monate ohne Alc, fettfrei essen und regelmäßig schlafen etc


----------



## exto (1. Oktober 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> yep, ... wieder 10 Monate ohne Alc, fettfrei essen und regelmäßig schlafen etc



10 Monate sind mir zu lange. Ich werde bis nach meiner Laos-Reise fünfe gerade sein lassen. 7 monate sollen auch reichen (ich fange ja dieses Mal nicht bei null an). Vielleicht kann ich dann 2010 die Form noch bis in den Oktober retten. Muss ja schließlich meine Barntrup-Schmach noch wieder gut machen...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Oktober 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Ui, für "wir fahren locker" war das aber ne zügige Runde!
> 
> Naja, immerhin konnte ich so mit 57,5 km, 874 HM und einem knappen 20er Schnitt in den Oktober starten!  Hat Spaß gemacht!



Hui, am Anfang dachte ich noch Ihr fahrt mich am ersten Berg platt, dann wurde ich langsam warm.
Hat auf jeden Fall richtig Spaß gemacht.
Beim nächsten mal nehmen wir den Hoerman mit, ich quatsche weniger und wir bauen noch ein paar Steigungen ein


----------



## taifun (2. Oktober 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hui, am Anfang dachte ich noch Ihr fahrt mich am ersten Berg platt, dann wurde ich langsam warm.
> Hat auf jeden Fall richtig Spaß gemacht.
> Beim nächsten mal nehmen wir den Hoerman mit, ich quatsche weniger und wir bauen noch ein paar Steigungen ein



naja...war doch eigentlich locker 
okay,dann fahren wir mit Sören einfach nur schiefe Ebenen...


----------



## Quen (2. Oktober 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Aber, sollen wir das in die IG verlegen - sonst wirds hier undurchsichtig (da kann man den Beitrag 1 dauerhaft ändern) -> ich habs sofort gemacht


Hi,

wenn okay, bräuchte ich dann dafür mal einen Link und LogIn. 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The-Rainmaker (2. Oktober 2009)

Moin Deisterfahrer,

gebt ihr auch nem "Anfänger" ne Chance zum mitbiken?
Mein Schnitt mit meinem X8 liegt bei knapp 22 auf 40km, inkl. Benther Berg. Den Schnitt kann ich natörlich im Deister wohl kaum halten :-(
Habe es mal mit dem X8 versucht, aber auf dem Trail (den ich kenne) ist es mit den schmalen 28 Zöllern nicht so ganz angenehm...
Bekomme nächste Woche mein "neues" und werde dann mal öfter im Deister rumtoben. Ich komme aus Haste, also startet meine Runde dann wohl an der Kreuzbuche...

Gibt es hier eventuell noch den einen oder anderen "Anfänger" der Böcke hat?
Allein ist auf Dauer auch etwas öde...

cheers
Rain


----------



## schappi (2. Oktober 2009)

Na klar nehmen wir dich mit!
Alle verabredungen werden hier getroffen, einfach mitlesen und melden wenn du Lust hast. Wir nehmen auf Anfänger immer Rücksicht und geben auch Fahrtechniktips.
Es gibt noch eine 2. Runde, die in den Bückebergen fährt. Da melde dich mal bei Barbie SHG die nehmen dich bestimmt auch mit wenn du willst.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Thaler (2. Oktober 2009)

The-Rainmaker schrieb:


> Moin Deisterfahrer,
> 
> gebt ihr auch nem "Anfänger" ne Chance zum mitbiken?
> Mein Schnitt mit meinem X8 liegt bei knapp 22 auf 40km, inkl. Benther Berg. Den Schnitt kann ich natörlich im Deister wohl kaum halten :-(
> ...



moin!
ich bin auch "anfänger" und komm aus feggendorf! also fahr ich auch immer über kreauzbuche. können ja mal was starten!
LG


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Oktober 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn okay, bräuchte ich dann dafür mal einen Link und LogIn.
> 
> ...


 
Läuft 



The-Rainmaker schrieb:


> Moin Deisterfahrer,
> 
> gebt ihr auch nem "Anfänger" ne Chance zum mitbiken?
> Mein Schnitt mit meinem X8 liegt bei knapp 22 auf 40km, inkl. Benther Berg. Den Schnitt kann ich natörlich im Deister wohl kaum halten :-(
> ...


 
Irgendwie sind wir doch alle Anfänger.
Die Treffpunkte geben wir ja hier meistens bekannt.
"Neue" werden immer freundlich aufgenommen. Bei den ersten Fahrten wirst du rausfinden, ob dir die Leute passen oder nicht 
WICHTIG: Spaß haben, lachen können, nicht aufgeben. Der Anfang tut weh aber dann kommst du nicht mehr davon los


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Oktober 2009)

Hat eigentlich einer nach Duisburg ´09 ein Paar
graue TSG Langfingerhandschuhe
in seinem Kram gefunden?

Seit Duisburg fehlen sie mir​


----------



## The-Rainmaker (2. Oktober 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Läuft
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...na das hört sich doch gut an...
lachen kann ich und spass vertrage ich ne ganze menge 
dann halte ich mal die augen offen wann ihr wo fahrt.
werde die ersten runden dann vorsichtshalber allein fahren, nicht das ich mich noch lächerlich mache 

cheers
Rain


----------



## Ladys-MTB (2. Oktober 2009)

The-Rainmaker schrieb:


> ...na das hört sich doch gut an...
> lachen kann ich und spass vertrage ich ne ganze menge
> dann halte ich mal die augen offen wann ihr wo fahrt.
> werde die ersten runden dann vorsichtshalber allein fahren, nicht das ich mich noch lächerlich mache
> ...




...was Roudy geschrieben hat, kann ich nur unterschreiben....und lächerlich kann sich niemand machen ! 
viel Spaß dir...Lady


----------



## matzinski (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab' das ganze Wochenende Zeit  und will morgen nachmittag (ab ca 13:00/14:00) ein paar Trails unter die Stollen nehmen. Schließt sich jemand an ? 

(Sonntag morgen wird natürlich auch gefahren )


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Oktober 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn okay, bräuchte ich dann dafür mal einen Link und LogIn.
> 
> ...



einladung ist raus 

gruß 

hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (2. Oktober 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> einladung ist raus
> 
> gruß
> 
> hoerman



Vielen Dank! 

Grüße


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. Oktober 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ich hab' das ganze Wochenende Zeit  und will morgen nachmittag (ab ca 13:00/14:00) ein paar Trails unter die Stollen nehmen. Schließt sich jemand an ?
> 
> (Sonntag morgen wird natürlich auch gefahren )



das hört sich gut an, wo soll die schlammschlacht starten?


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Oktober 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich einer nach Duisburg ´09 ein Paar
> graue TSG Langfingerhandschuhe
> in seinem Kram gefunden?
> 
> Seit Duisburg fehlen sie mir​



wo wir grad dabei sind. 
mir fehlt noch meine "alte" grüne decke und mein besteck


----------



## schappi (2. Oktober 2009)

Hoerman kann ich am Wochenende mal mit meiner dicken Berta vorbeikommen? Ich brauche mal dein Avid Entlüftungsset der Druckpunkt hinten ist mir zu weit am Lenker, da muss mehr Bremsfüssigkeit rein.:

Wie siehts am Samstag um 11:00 Uhr aus?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (2. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Paskull (2. Oktober 2009)

Morgen Regen und Orkan 

Telefoniere gleich nochmal mit Kumpel wollten morgen auch fahren mal sehen wann und wo.

Aktualisierung : Treffe mich morgen 12:15 mit Kumpel am BBW Barsinghausen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (2. Oktober 2009)

Morgen Nachmittag sieht doch gut aus: http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/...PLZN=Barsinghausen&PROG=citybild&PRG=citybild

12:15 ist mir ein bischen zu früh. Das werde ich nicht schaffen.

@homer: wie wär denn 13:30 am BBW und dann über West Richtung Ost?


----------



## schappi (2. Oktober 2009)

Schau mal hier auf den Wind:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/103380.html


----------



## stefan64 (2. Oktober 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> (Sonntag morgen wird natürlich auch gefahren )



Bin nicht im Lande.
Nur, falls ich mich angesprochen fühlen sollte und Duweistschonwer es dir nicht ausgerichtet hat.


----------



## Quen (2. Oktober 2009)

Der Dicke Mann schrieb:


> www.schaumburger-mtb-tag.de



Hat sich schon jemand entschieden, hieran teilzunehmen?


----------



## Downhillfaller (2. Oktober 2009)

50km mit 0% Trailanteil


----------



## taifun (2. Oktober 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Hat sich schon jemand entschieden, hieran teilzunehmen?



Ja,für Nein...


----------



## Quen (3. Oktober 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> 50km mit 0% Trailanteil



Ist ein Argument...


----------



## blumully (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich klinke mich dieses Wochenende wegen Erkältung aus. Ich wünsche Euch gute Fahrt !


----------



## Homer_Simplon (3. Oktober 2009)

Paskull schrieb:


> Morgen Regen und Orkan
> Aktualisierung : Treffe mich morgen 12:15 mit Kumpel am BBW Barsinghausen.


Ich fahre dann mit euch einmal rauf und den Raketentrail wieder runter und nehme den Hund mit. Der braucht mal wieder Bewegung ,beim joggen langweilt der sich nur  



> @homer: wie wär denn 13:30 am BBW und dann über West Richtung Ost?


ich bin dann wieder unten, gebe den Hund ab und hole dich dann ab. Schappi, bist du dann fertig mit entlüften?


----------



## matzinski (3. Oktober 2009)

paßt, bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (3. Oktober 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich fahre dann mit euch einmal rauf und den Raketentrail wieder runter und nehme den Hund mit. Der braucht mal wieder Bewegung ,beim joggen langweilt der sich nur
> 
> 
> ich bin dann wieder unten, gebe den Hund ab und hole dich dann ab. Schappi, bist du dann fertig mit entlüften?



Habe mich aufgrund der Wettervorhersage http://www.unwetterzentrale.de/uwz/niedersachsenindex.html
 für einen Besuch im Museum heute Nachmittag entschieden

Aufruf nach Bildern
Ich möchte hier noch einmal alle bitten für unseren Stammtisch am 30.10. in der BH mir ihre besten Bilder (2-max. 10) zur Verfügung zu stellen, damit ich für den Abend eine Diashow mit den Highlights des Jahres zusammenstellen kann. Desgleichen wird der Pokal für die beste Bodenprobe des Jahres verliehen, ich bitte noch um nomínierung von "würdigen" Kandidaten. Hierbei spielt die ungewöhlichkeit und der Uterhaltungswert der Bodenprobe die Hauptrolle 















Hier sind schon einmal 3 Nominierungen von mir mit BeweisFotos

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (3. Oktober 2009)

heute war trotz der Wettervorhersage traumhaftes Bikewetter .Vom Wind war im Wald nix zu spüren (im Feld dafür wohl umso mehr  ) Der Boden war weich und griffig und bis auf ein paar Pfützen ziemlich trocken. Wir sind Rakete, Klo, Heisterburg, Steinbruch und Funkturm mit Zahnfee gefahren. Morgen müsste ich um 15:30 wieder zurück sein, mal sehn was so läuft


----------



## matzinski (3. Oktober 2009)

Dieser trefflichen Beurteilung der Lage kann ich mich nur anschließen. Beste Bedingungen also. ...und morgen geht's weiter.  Mal schauen wann Anpfiff ist. Das klär ich noch und poste es später.


----------



## exto (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

auf den letzten Trailtouren und auch hier im Forum hat sich in letzter Zeit Erfreuliches getan:

Immer mehr Leute kriegen Bock auf's Biken und suchen den Einstieg in's "richtige" fahren. Klar war bis jetzt immer (und wird es in Zukunft auch bleiben), dass wir gern auch Anfänger mitnehmen, ihnen ein bisschen "zeigen, wie's geht", warten bis alle angekommen sind und sowieso NIEMAND ausgelacht wird. 
Was ich auch noch Klasse finde, ist die Tatsache, dass sich auch immer mehr Frauen auf's Bike setzen und ihren Spass haben.

Wie Schappi auf der letzten Tour schon gesagt hat: " In der Gruppe lernt man einfach mehr und traut sich auch schon mal, seinem inneren Schweinehund nen Tritt zu verpassen". Wir "alten" kennen das alle, denn seit unter anderem Sören nen Nagel im Kopf hat () und uns die dollsten Dinger "vorfährt", haben wir alle ne Menge dazu gelernt 

Das zum Beispiel Iza auf der letzten Tour bei Schappis Weisheit ein bisschen mit den Augen gerollt hat und meinte, ihr sei ein bisschen schlecht, zeigt allerdings, dass es schon auch ein bisschen überfordernd sein kann, gleich am Anfang mit ner großen Truppe "Bekloppter" unterwegs zu sein.

Meine Idee daher folgende:

Ich würde gern ein Fahrtechniktraining für ANFÄNGER anbieten. Damit sich auch die Frauen dort wohlfühlen, würde ich gern Jenna bitten, auch dabei zu sein. Is ja  schließlich besser, wenn man sich nicht alles von so nem alten Macho wie mir sagen lassen muss. Jenna, hast du Lust?

Ich glaube, es hätte Sinn, mal das Biken "ganz von vorne" zu erklären, also solche Sachen wie Position auf dem Bike, kleine Hindernisse überwinden, richtiges Kurven fahren usw. Ziel eines solchen Tages wäre z.B. das flüssige, angstfreie "Meistern" des Barbiegrabes.

Wie sieht's aus? Hat jemand Bedarf und Lust?

Dann einfach hier oder per PM melden, dann sehen wir, was wir auf die Reihe kriegen.


----------



## Paskull (3. Oktober 2009)

Jo Wetter supi hatte ich auch nicht gedacht.

Wenn es morgen auch so aussieht werden wir Fahren (Frau und ich).
Frau mag sich aber noch nicht festlegen wann. 

Was hatet ich von 12:15  BBW?

Gebe noch Meldung


----------



## Thaler (3. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> auf den letzten Trailtouren und auch hier im Forum hat sich in letzter Zeit Erfreuliches getan:
> 
> ...



also ich würds super finden!!!!!
ich denke da wird man an einem tag mega viel lernen und dann kannste das ja immer noch alleine ausbauen...aber so die basics gezeigt zu bekommen wär schon ne tolle sache!
LG


----------



## taifun (3. Oktober 2009)

Nabend...welches Programm liegt morgen an? Mit voll Ausrüstung oder leichtes reicht? Wer fährt ab hier oder Waldkater?

War heute nur zu Fuß mit Hund und Familie im Wald

@exto: Darf ich mich auch als Teilnehmer anmelden


----------



## exto (3. Oktober 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> @exto: Darf ich mich auch als Teilnehmer anmelden



Ich zitiere da mal ne alte Comedy-Sendung: "Hohecker, sie sind raus!"

Für Fortgeschrittene machen wir das "Deisterfreun.de - Family and Friends - Wochenende" in Merxhausen


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Meine Idee daher folgende:
> 
> Ich würde gern ein Fahrtechniktraining für ANFÄNGER anbieten. Damit sich auch die Frauen dort wohlfühlen, würde ich gern Jenna bitten, auch dabei zu sein. Is ja  schließlich besser, wenn man sich nicht alles von so nem alten Macho wie mir sagen lassen muss. Jenna, hast du Lust?
> 
> ...



klasse idee. 

vielleicht sollten wir mal alle unsere frauen dazu anmelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (3. Oktober 2009)

Zumindest Maren hat gesagt, dass sie sowas unbedingt mitmachen will...


----------



## taifun (3. Oktober 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> klasse idee.
> 
> vielleicht sollten wir mal alle unsere frauen dazu anmelden



Dazu müssen sie aber auch wollen


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Zumindest Maren hat gesagt, dass sie sowas unbedingt mitmachen will...



also tanja wär auch dabei.
aber nur, wenn sie keiner zwingt was zu fahren, was sie nicht will  sagt sie.


----------



## Paskull (3. Oktober 2009)

Exto finde ich eine super Idee. Darf ich als nicht Frau trotzdem mitmachen?

Werde es meiner Regierung gleich vorschlagen sobald Sie wieder da ist.



Btw. wenn dann war es ein Augenverdrehen wegen unserer mangelnder Kondition und nicht wegen Schnappi.


----------



## MichiP (3. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> auf den letzten Trailtouren und auch hier im Forum hat sich in letzter Zeit Erfreuliches getan:
> 
> ...






jetzt wo meine Möhre weg geht kommt Ihr mit so was.
Sollte auf jede Fall im Frühjahr wiederholt werden.
Leider kann ich keine Weibliche Begleitung anbieten da meine Twin-Damen noch Stützräder brauchen

gruß

Michele


----------



## matzinski (3. Oktober 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Dieser trefflichen Beurteilung der Lage kann ich mich nur anschließen. Beste Bedingungen also. ...und morgen geht's weiter.  Mal schauen wann Anpfiff ist. Das klär ich noch und poste es später.


Treffe mich morgen kurz nach 10:00 am Bahnhof Egestorf wenn die S-Bahn aus H. ankommt. Ggf. sitze ich auch drin. Es sieht nach ordentlich Gegenwind aus  Dann geht es erstmal rauf zum Nordmannsturm. Schätze ca. 10:45 sind wir dort. Dann schaumermal. 



taifun schrieb:


> Dazu müssen sie aber auch wollen


Meine will nich, leider . Aber dein Vorschlag ist trotzdem gut, Axel.  Wir brauchen dringend weiblichen Nachwuchs. Immer mit 'ner Horde Kerle unterwegs zu sein führt ja auf die Dauer auch zur Verrohung der Sitten.  

Nein, im Ernst: Ich würd' mich glatt beteiligen (derzeit läuft ja auch das Auswilderungsprojekt von "duweisstschonwer" schon recht erfolgreich) Ich bin allerdings im allgemeinen festgelegt auf die Frühschicht am Sonntag.  Aber vieleicht gibt es ja auch Frühaufsteher unter den Anfängern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ladys-MTB (3. Oktober 2009)

@ Exto: Ja, her mit den Mädels, das finde ich TOP ! Ich möchte auf die Liste!!

Ich bin der Meinung, ich konnte mich konditionell über den Sommer verbessern.  Fahrtechnisch muss ich noch einiges lernern! Dass ich die Bremstipps immer noch nicht richtig umsetzen kann, ärgert mich noch! Ach, ich bin zu selbstkritisch, der Rest kommt beim Bügeln! 
Hauptsache Spaß in supernetter Gesellschaft!!!

Am letzten Sonntag, war es(für mich zumindest) superklasse. Lediglich in den cool: Unter-)Armen hatte ich ein wenig Muskelkater. So ne Über-den-Lenker-Nr. zeigt einem immer wieder-> so schnell kann es gehen, aber auch ->   NO      R  I S K,       N O          F U N!! 
Solche Aktionen spornen mich nur an

Noch mal ein dickes Dankeschön an die "Wartenden".

Ich fühle mich gut aufgehoben


----------



## matzinski (3. Oktober 2009)

Mal ein anderes Thema: Ich habe bei Canyon ein Schaltauge als Ersatz bestellt. Jetzt kommt's:

"Sehr geehrte Canyon Kundin, sehr geehrter Canyon Kunde,

vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung.

Heute wenden wir uns an Sie, um Ihnen mittzuteilen, dass Ihre Bestellung auf Grund unserer diesjährigen Inventur und einer Umstrukturierung unserer Logistik ab dem 19.10.09 bearbeitet werden kann. Nachfolgend möchten wir Ihnen dies kurz erläutern:
Unser neues Geschäftsjahr beginnt am 1. Oktober 2009. Daher führen wir dann unsere jährliche Inventur durch. In dieser Zeit dürfen wir keine Waren bewegen, Geldeingänge verbuchen, Reparaturen annehmen oder Räder ausliefern. Bestellungen sind in dieser Zeit ausschließlich online möglich und werden von uns schnellstmöglich bearbeitet.

Doch in diesem Jahr strukturieren wir direkt im Anschluss an die Inventur unsere Logistik um. Die internen Prozesse verlangen, dass wir unsere gesamte Lagerstruktur grundlegend neu ordnen, damit der Produktions- und Auslieferungsprozess im Modelljahr 2010 schneller erfolgen kann. Die Umstrukturierung wird etwas länger als die übliche Inventur in Anspruch nehmen. Aufgrund der umfangreichen Arbeiten im Lager und der gesamten Warenflusskette können wir in dieser Zeit ebenfalls keine Ware versenden oder Rücksendungen annehmen. Wir bitten dies zu entschuldigen. Vor allem aufgrund des umfangreichen Umbaus der gesamten Logistik sind das Ladengeschäft, die Reparaturannahme und das Service-Center vom 1. bis zum 16. Oktober geschlossen.

Anschließend sind wir wieder wie gewohnt für Sie da.

Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis!

Vielen Dank.
Ihr Canyon Service Team
"

...gut, daß das Schaltauge (noch) nicht kaputt ist. Ticken die noch ? . Die Bestellung habe ich übrigens am 28.09. getätigt.


----------



## Paskull (3. Oktober 2009)

Habe meine Regierung interviewt. 
Sie hat auch Lust. 
Fragt sich nur wann und wo.


Zu Canyon! Haben Sie schon vor 4 wochen oder länger angekündigt.


----------



## Mirro (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo liebe Biker im Deister,
Dann meld ich mich auch mal hier. Ich bin der Mirko, fahre seid Anfang Sommer 09 mit nem Hardtail durchn Deister, hab vor ca. einem Monat nun auch ein votec sx. Ich finde es richtig klasse ein solches Fahrangebot für die Neulinge zu bieten. Da würd ich sehr gern mitkommen.

Morgen werd ich evt endlich mal wieder unterwegs sein, nach meinem Sturz mit Rippenprellung und zwei Wochen nur ruhigem Fahren. Vielleicht sieht man sich.

Grüße Mirko


----------



## The-Rainmaker (3. Oktober 2009)

@exto
supergeile idee für die anfänger. ich würde mich zwar eher konditionell als anfänger in den "bergen" bezeichnen, jedoch sind meine waldeinsätze auch schon einige jahre zurück, damals fuhr ich noch bmx und das ist auch schon ein viertel jahrzehnt her...*heul*
seit dem hat sich leider das ein und andere kilo angesammelt, jedoch mache ich noch ne ganz gute figur im gelände 

also kommendes we habe ich meinen kleinen bei mir, da würde es bei mir schonmal nicht passen. wie wärs denn mit dem 18.10? vorausgesetzt mein bike ist bis dahin da...

@all
nochmal ne frage am rande...
wie seid ihr denn so sicherheitstechnisch ausgestattet?
damals gabs ja ausser helm nicht soviel...was sollte man denn bei trailabfahrten so tragen?

cheers
Rain


----------



## matzinski (3. Oktober 2009)

The-Rainmaker schrieb:


> nochmal ne frage am rande...
> wie seid ihr denn so sicherheitstechnisch ausgestattet?
> damals gabs ja ausser helm nicht soviel...was sollte man denn bei trailabfahrten so tragen?
> 
> ...


Helm und Handschuhe sind Pflicht. Viele tragen auch Knie bzw. Schienbeinschoner. Das ist m.E. auch empfehlenswert, obwohl ich selbst selten welche trage.  



Paskull schrieb:


> Zu Canyon! Haben Sie schon vor 4 wochen oder länger angekündigt.


Das ist kein Trost. Zumindestens ein Ersatzteilservice sollte aufrecht erhalten werden. Das kann nicht so viel Aufwand sein. Vor allem die Formulierung "Anschließend sind wir wieder wie gewohnt für Sie da." läßt mich befürchten, daß ich mein Schaltauge wohl frühestens Weihnachten bekomme  Mein nächstes Bike wird sicher kein Canyon. Nicht weil das Bike schlecht ist, ganz im Gegenteil. Aber diese Art von "Service" muß man sich nicht bieten lassen.


----------



## Paskull (3. Oktober 2009)

Hatte selber noch keine Probs mit Canyon. Bikes waren nach 3 Tagen da 
Drücke dir die Dauem das das Schaltauge schnell da ist.

Btw werde versuchen Frau dazu zu bewegen das wir so 12:15 BBW sind.
Hoffe klappt.


----------



## exto (4. Oktober 2009)

Kleiner Trost für die Canyon-Fahrer: Ich hab noch ein Schaltauge da. Ich denke, das brauche ich wohl nicht mehr 

Die Idee mit dem Fahrtechniktraining schein ja ganz gut anzukommen. Offensichtlich würden es die Mädels begrüßen, bei der Geschichte unter sich zu sein. Deshalb würde ich für mehrere Gruppen plädieren.
Wenn ich richtig mitgezählt habe, sind bisher fünf Frauen und zwei Männer interessiert. Da es natürlich keine Kosten gibt, die aufzuteilen wären, gibt es keine zu kleine Gruppe. Also fahre ich auch mit zweien los. Eine Fünfergruppe ist allerdings schon nicht schlecht. Man kann von seinen Mitstreitern immer was lernen.

Noch mal zur Erklärung: Es soll zunächst um Grundlagen gehen. Wie sitze ich auf dem Rad? Wozu Gewichtsverlagerung? Wie kriege ich Vorderrad, Hinterrad, beide Räder  über ein Hindernis? Wo muss mein Hintern sein, damit ich nicht übern Lenker gehe, wenn's mal abwärts geht? Wie fahre ich an, wenn's mal aufwärts geht? Und ja, man kann auch sagen "nee, da fahr' ich nicht lang"! Im Vordergrund soll der Spass stehen, wenn jemand Angst kriegt, hab ich was falsch gemacht...

Ein guter Treffpunkt ist, glaube ich, der Waldkater. Da kann man sich auf dem Weg zur Laube warm fahren, an der Laube gibt's genug Platz zum üben und wenn dann alles schön läuft, kann mann das Gelernte auf dem Barbie schön Stück für Stück üben. Eine(r) fährt, die anderen gucken und machen nach...

Dann lasst uns mal versuchen, Termine zu finden. Vorschläge (auch per PN)?


----------



## Phil81 (4. Oktober 2009)

Hätte intresse an nem Fahrtechniktraining für fortgeschrittene Anfänger mit viel Federweg. Und das meine ich ernst 


Treffe morgen mit Johan um 11:05  in Egestorf ein

Nachmittags wollten wir dann am Annaturm rumschwucken
Wer ist denn noch so im Wald


----------



## matzinski (4. Oktober 2009)

Ihr seid 'ne Stunde zu spät dran.  Vieleicht sehen wir uns später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich versuche mal um 10:40 am nordmannsturm zu sein, falls ich das nicht schaffe bin ich um 11:05 in egestorf


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. Oktober 2009)

Paskull schrieb:


> Hatte selber noch keine Probs mit Canyon. Bikes waren nach 3 Tagen da
> Drücke dir die Dauem das das Schaltauge schnell da ist.
> 
> Btw werde versuchen Frau dazu zu bewegen das wir so 12:15 BBW sind.
> Hoffe klappt.



steigt lieber in wennigsen aus und seid um 12:10 am Waldkater. Da kann Mann und Frau super auf dem Barbiegrab üben, Handynummer gibts als PN


----------



## exto (4. Oktober 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Hätte intresse an nem Fahrtechniktraining für fortgeschrittene Anfänger mit viel Federweg. Und das meine ich ernst



Da würde ich mich anschließen. Wollen wir uns nicht im nächsten Frühsommer mal nen Könner nach Winterberg einladen?

Vorschlag für die Ladies-Fahrtechnik-Runde: Samstag 24.10.


----------



## Paskull (4. Oktober 2009)

Fahren Stunde Später als 13:15 da.
Egestorf?? kenne ich nicht würde barbie teail also vermutlich eh nicht finden 
Frau hat auch noch keine Protektoren also eher Forstwege.

Man sieht sich.


----------



## Quen (4. Oktober 2009)

@Paskull: zeig' doch mal bitte ein paar Bilder von deinem Nöll M5! 

Bin heute (Benther Berg), sowie gestern (Gehrdener und Benther Berg) nur kleine und zügige Runden gefahren. Die Singletrails in den o.g. "Bergen" machen mit dem herbstlichen Flair schon richtig Spaß!  Der Trainingsplaner liest sich auf jeden Fall schon mal gut - am 4. Tag des Monats schon 3 Eiinheiten. 

DI gegen 17 Uhr in Bredenbeck gehts weiter!


----------



## schappi (4. Oktober 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Hätte intresse an nem Fahrtechniktraining für fortgeschrittene Anfänger mit viel Federweg. Und das meine ich ernst
> 
> 
> Treffe morgen mit Johan um 11:05  in Egestorf ein
> ...



Hallo Phil,

da kenn ich einem Fahrtechniktrainer, der zu uns in den deister kommt und mit uns ein Training machen würde.
Wir müssen nur ca 6-8 Leute dafür zusammenkriegen
Mit dem Andeas haben wir schon ein Training im deister gemacht
http://www.rideon-biking.de/


----------



## Basche (4. Oktober 2009)

Da hätte ich auch Interesse! Was kostet denn sowas?


schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Phil,
> 
> da kenn ich einem Fahrtechniktrainer, der zu uns in den deister kommt und mit uns ein Training machen würde.
> Wir müssen nur ca 6-8 Leute dafür zusammenkriegen
> ...


----------



## exto (4. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Phil,
> 
> da kenn ich einem Fahrtechniktrainer, der zu uns in den deister kommt und mit uns ein Training machen würde.
> Wir müssen nur ca 6-8 Leute dafür zusammenkriegen
> ...



Mein Einwand wäre folgender:

Ich brauche niemanden, der mir erzählt, "Clickpedale sind sch****" und mir dann zeigt, wie ich die Line five im Dropland bewältigen kann. Was mich interessiert, sind Sachen wie Sörens Kartoffelkiste oder das Roadgap in WiBe. Meine Frage ist nicht, "wie komme ich *über'n* Baumstamm", sondern, "wie komme ich *auf'n *Baumstamm (und wieder runter)"? Highspeed-Anlieger, Steinfelder und das Feilen am Style: Manual, Whips usw. Wenn man selbst schon nicht mehr schöner wird, sollte wenigstens der Fahrstil ansehnlich sein 

Kann der das? Auf der Internet-Seite geht das Kursangebot bis "All-Mountain". Da komme ich auch so klaR...


----------



## schappi (4. Oktober 2009)

Muß ich mal mit ihm drüber sprechen.
Wenn wir eine Gruppe von 6-8 Leuten sind kommt er überall hin wo wir wollen.
Er wohnt sowieso im Siegerland, da ist WiBe vor der Tür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. Oktober 2009)

ich würde gern mal ne kleine Übersicht sinnvoller Schutzkleidung für Endurotourer geben. Natürlich sind Passgenauigkeit und eigene Vorlieben individuell, aber als grobe Richtlinie sicher ne Hilfe für den Anfänger ,der immernoch in Baumwollshirts und Radlerhosen unterwegs ist. 

ich fang mal oben aufm Kopp an: das CC Vogelnest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sollte sicher jeder haben. 
Es gibt auch luftige Helme, die hinten etwas mehr den Nacken schützen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Next Level wäre der Dirthelm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,der sich sehr schön mit ner Skibrille (Goggles) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kombinieren lässt und eine sehr stabile Schale hat. 
Wer es krachen lässt sollte sich nen Fullface





 gönnen. Der ist stabil, schützt das komplette Gesicht, und wird bergauf im Rucksack getragen. 
Als Brille, übrigens auch für Brillenträger zum drüberziehn, eignen sich die schon erwähnten Goggles

möge der Nächste seinen Senf zum Oberkörperschutz dazugeben


----------



## matzinski (4. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Highspeed-Anlieger, Steinfelder und das Feilen am Style: Manual, Whips usw. Wenn man selbst schon nicht mehr schöner wird, sollte wenigstens der Fahrstil ansehnlich sein


Diese Art von Fahrtechnikkurs würde mich auch interessieren. 

Heut' war's wieder schön im D. Bestes Wetter, tolle Herbststimmung. Sind den Nienstedter-Pass-Trail, Farnweg und Grenzweg gefahren. Wir wollten eigentlich den Steingarten bzw. Bielstein fahren aber das hat sich erstmal erledigt. Alles voller Kronenholz - kein Durchkommen möglich. Sogar die alte Streckenführung von der Bielsteinhütte ist durch gefällte Bäume blockiert. . Um die Stämme dort wegzuschaffen wird man eine Säge brauchen. 

Leider war meine Fahrt auf dem Grenzweg zu Ende. Mein Schaltauge hat's nochmal ordentlich verbogen. Zum Glück ist es nicht abgerissen. Bin auch noch gut damit nach Haus' gekommen. Nochmal Richten wird wahrscheinlich nicht mehr hinhauen. Dann reißt es ab.


----------



## Phil81 (4. Oktober 2009)

Mich würde an Fahrtechnik reizen:

- Umsetzen
- Versetzen
- Stufen fahren (ab 50 cm) im Kurvenverlauf
- Kanten hoch fahren (schon höher als Bordsteine)
Den ganzen Vertriderquatsch halt

- Kurven fahren mit Highspeed


----------



## matzinski (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich brauche so eins: 




Samy, du hast wahrscheinlich dieses: 




Sieht also so aus, als wenn deins vom 2008er AM nicht passt


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Vorschlag für die Ladies-Fahrtechnik-Runde: Samstag 24.10.



passt nicht, da hat tanja turnier. 
ist dann aber das letzte und die anderen we´s würden alle passen.


----------



## Jennfa (4. Oktober 2009)

Hier hat Frau ja ganz schön viel nachzuholen beim Lesen wenn sie mal ein Wochenende weg war . Ich finde die Idee von Exto mit dem Fahrtechniktraining für Frauen/Anfänger toll  ! Es ist ja auch nicht allzu lang her, da hatte ich auch noch mit den einfachsten Dingen zu kämpfen. Vielleicht macht es ja auch der einen oder anderen mitlesenden Frau mal Mut sich den Deisterfreunden anzuschließen . Ich freue mich über jede weibliche Verstärkung und helfe gern wenn es geht! Samstag 24.10 klingt gut, ansonsten ginge sicherlich auch das Wochenende danach. Nur am 17.10., da kann ich nicht. 

Grüßele Jenna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. Oktober 2009)

@matze: richtig, ich hab das untere


----------



## Quen (4. Oktober 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ich brauche so eins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schau mal hier im Bikemarkt, da werde einige für Canyon angeboten!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/46


----------



## Jennfa (4. Oktober 2009)

@ Schappi: Bilder liegen hier schon fertig zum verschicken...sind jetzt aber so 25 ausm Deister und Merxhausen drauf. Habt versucht möglichst viele von verschiedenen Deisterfreunden rauszusuchen. Kannste dir ja die besten 2-10 raussuchen . Kommen morgen in die Post!


----------



## schappi (4. Oktober 2009)

Super, 
wenn verschiedene Deisterfreunde drauf sind ist das OK, dann sind 25 gut. Ich will nur nicht zu viele Bilder von einer Person und möglichst viel Bilder von verschiedenen Events

Alle anderen:
schau bitte auch mal in eure Fotodateien!
Wg dem 30.10. schaut doch bitte noch mal in die IG, da ist eure Stimme gefragt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=33


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Desgleichen wird der Pokal für die beste Bodenprobe des Jahres verliehen, ich bitte noch um nomínierung von "würdigen" Kandidaten. Hierbei spielt die ungewöhlichkeit und der Uterhaltungswert der Bodenprobe die Hauptrolle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wir haben bei unserem sturzpokal unseren verunfallten polizeipolizisten vergessen. 
ein kleiner fahrfehler, und dann das :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...&postcount=893


ist auf alle fälle mal ne nominierung wert. 
darauf auch noch das ganze jahr krankgeschrieben, den pokal


----------



## taifun (4. Oktober 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> DI gegen 17 Uhr in Bredenbeck gehts weiter!



Jau...



matzinski schrieb:


> Steingarten bzw. Bielstein fahren aber das hat sich erstmal erledigt. Alles voller Kronenholz - kein Durchkommen möglich. Sogar die alte Streckenführung von der Bielsteinhütte ist durch gefällte Bäume blockiert. . Um die Stämme dort wegzuschaffen wird man eine Säge brauchen.



Habe dieses schon letzte Woche erwähnt..



matzinski schrieb:


> Ich brauche so eins:
> 
> 
> 
> (


schau mal hier:http://www.komimi.de/

War hoerman heute an der Küste??



> Erschienen am 04. Oktober 2009
> 
> Die erste Sturmflut des Herbstes hat in der Nacht zum Sonntag die nordfriesischen Halligen überschwemmt. Das Sturmtief "Sören" drückte die Flut am Pegel Husum auf etwa 1,80 Meter über das normale Hochwasser. In Hamburg wurde ein um rund 1,50 Meter höherer Wasserstand gemessen.


----------



## Quen (4. Oktober 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Jau...


Hmm...?!


----------



## Frolewe (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Ihr - wie man liest, seid Ihr auch nett zu Neulingen? Klingt zumindest sympathisch... Ich fahre zwar schon länger in den Hügeln westlich Hannover herum, aber meist allein - obwohl ich gar nicht so ein Wilder bin, eigentlich... Würde mich Euch auch gerne mal anschließen und schauen, ob's passt - wobei zumindest Eure Einträge deutlich mehr Trail enthalten als meine üblichen Strecken. Aber probieren geht über studieren, oder?

Ich plane etwas für kommenden Dienstag, komme aber ca. 16:30 erst über den Benther Berg Richtung Deister. Würde ich da irgendwo Anschluss finden? Zumindest einen Lenkerstrahler hab ich...


----------



## Quen (4. Oktober 2009)

Frolewe schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr - wie man liest, seid Ihr auch nett zu Neulingen? Klingt zumindest sympathisch... Ich fahre zwar schon länger in den Hügeln westlich Hannover herum, aber meist allein - obwohl ich gar nicht so ein Wilder bin, eigentlich... Würde mich Euch auch gerne mal anschließen und schauen, ob's passt - wobei zumindest Eure Einträge deutlich mehr Trail enthalten als meine üblichen Strecken. Aber probieren geht über studieren, oder?
> 
> Ich plane etwas für kommenden Dienstag, komme aber ca. 16:30 erst über den Benther Berg Richtung Deister. Würde ich da irgendwo Anschluss finden? Zumindest einen Lenkerstrahler hab ich...


Um 17:00/17:10 Uhr in Bredenbeck oder ich kann dich gegen 16:40 Uhr in Gehrden aufgabeln und "mitnehmen"... Plan ist, noch so halbwegs im Hellen (~19:00 Uhr) wieder in Gehrden zu sein, d.h. die Leuchte wirst du fürn Heimweg brauchen!

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Madeba (4. Oktober 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> > Erschienen am 04. Oktober 2009
> >
> > Die erste Sturmflut des Herbstes hat in der Nacht zum Sonntag die nordfriesischen Halligen überschwemmt. Das Sturmtief "Sören" drückte die Flut am Pegel Husum auf etwa 1,80 Meter über das normale Hochwasser. In Hamburg wurde ein um rund 1,50 Meter höherer Wasserstand gemessen.
> 
> ...



Ar...bombe ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (5. Oktober 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Schau mal hier im Bikemarkt, da werde einige für Canyon angeboten!
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/46





taifun schrieb:


> schau mal hier:http://www.komimi.de/



danke für die Tips. Leider umsonst, nix passendes dabei. Werde wohl erstmal wieder Hardtail fahren müssen.


----------



## schappi (5. Oktober 2009)

Wie sieht das Dienstag abend aus 19:00 Uhr BBW?
Wer ist dabei?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## stefan64 (5. Oktober 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> danke für die Tips. Leider umsonst, nix passendes dabei. Werde wohl erstmal wieder Hardtail fahren müssen.



Immer zuerst in der Bucht nachschauen

http://cgi.ebay.de/CANYON-SCHALTAUG...eile?hash=item3a534e9cd0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


Sorry, hab gerade gesehen, daß dieses auch nicht paßt.
Canyon hat ja auch für jeden Radtyp ein eigenes Schaltauge.
Das halte ich auch für sehr wichtig, damit man die überteuerten Aluminiumteile (Herstellungspreis in China sicherlich 10 cent) auch kräftig verkaufen kann


----------



## Phil81 (5. Oktober 2009)

Da bleibt nur zu hoffen das sich das Syntace X12 durchsetzt 

Canyon verbaut das nächstes Jahr in einigen Modellen ja auch schon


----------



## matzinski (5. Oktober 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Da bleibt nur zu hoffen das sich das Syntace X12 durchsetzt
> 
> Canyon verbaut das nächstes Jahr in einigen Modellen ja auch schon


Ich werde erstmal auf ein XT-"Shadow"-Schaltwerk umrüsten. Hab's gestern mal zur Probe angebaut. Im Vergleich schaut das X9 Schaltwerk fast 3,5 cm weit(er) unter dem Hinterbau hervor, während das XT-Schaltwerk fast bündig mit dem Hinterbau abschließt. Da fällt das Bike beim Sturz eher auf den Hinterbau, nicht auf's Schaltwerk. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den SRAM-Attack-Triggern ?
http://www.actionsports.de/Schalthebel/SRAM-Attack-Trigger-Schalthebel::8727.html
Taugen die was? Ich finde die Schaltmimik besser als Rapidfire von Shimano. Außerdem haben die nicht diese lästige Ganganzeige, die eigentlich immer im Weg ist, wenn man sich die Ergonomie am Lenker richtig einstellen will.


----------



## taifun (5. Oktober 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Schaltwerk. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den SRAM-Attack-Triggern ?
> http://www.actionsports.de/Schalthebel/SRAM-Attack-Trigger-Schalthebel::8727.html
> Taugen die was? Ich finde die Schaltmimik besser als Rapidfire von Shimano. Außerdem haben die nicht diese lästige Ganganzeige, die eigentlich immer im Weg ist, wenn man sich die Ergonomie am Lenker richtig einstellen will.



Fahre auch nur sram an meinen Bikes... alles top Bisher keine Probleme damit gehabt...


----------



## Phil81 (5. Oktober 2009)

Auch nur Sram am bike und was anderes kommt da auch nicht mehr dran.


----------



## lakekeman (5. Oktober 2009)

Leute, habt ihr eigentlich mal gelesen, was der arme Matze da gefragt hat?  Oder ist das einfach Pauschalpropaganda die aus euch raussprudelt sobald man Shimano schreibt  

Und mal ontopic: zu den Attack Triggern kann ich nix sagen. Finde die XTR Hebel aber sehr gut, haben keine Ganganzeige und sind schön klein. Du kannst aber auch bei den anderen (neueren) Modellen von Shimano die Ganganzeige einfach abnehmen, dann sollten die nicht sperriger sein als welche von SRAM.

Und zum Schluss: ich fahre sowohl SRAM als auch Shimano, funzt beides wunderbar


----------



## taifun (5. Oktober 2009)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Leute, habt ihr eigentlich mal gelesen, was der arme Matze da gefragt hat?



ja,habe die Trigger auch damit gemeint...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (5. Oktober 2009)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Du kannst aber auch bei den anderen (neueren) Modellen von Shimano die Ganganzeige einfach abnehmen, dann sollten die nicht sperriger sein als welche von SRAM.


 Darauf bin ich auch schon gekommen.  Ich habe 07/08er LX-Hebel. Hatte die Ganganzeige auch schon mal abgebaut. Ohne bräuchte man aber eine andere Abdeckung, weil sonst die ganze Mechanik offen liegt. Gibt's die von Shimano etwa, oder doch Selberbauen????

 Es läuft wohl auf die Attack-Trigger hinaus.


----------



## Quen (5. Oktober 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Darauf bin ich auch schon gekommen.  Ich habe 07/08er LX-Hebel. Hatte die Ganganzeige auch schon mal abgebaut. Ohne bräuchte man aber eine andere Abdeckung, weil sonst die ganze Mechanik offen liegt. Gibt's die von Shimano etwa, oder doch Selberbauen????
> 
> Es läuft wohl auf die Attack-Trigger hinaus.


Selber bauen - Carbon.

Hab' isch...


----------



## matzinski (5. Oktober 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Selber bauen - Carbon.
> 
> Hab' isch...


Ich glaub' zum Selberbauen bin ich zu faul. Die Zeit verbring' ich doch besser auf dem Bike.


----------



## schappi (5. Oktober 2009)

Matze,
das mit dem Canyon AM und dem verbogenen Schaltauge habe ich auch. an dem AM habe ich schon 3 Schaltaugen geschlachtet, während am Torque noch nie das Schaltauge verbogen war.
Ist ganz merkwürdig. Kann aber nicht erklären was die Ursache ist.
Ein Shadow Schaltwerk ist gestimmt besser. Ich fahre an beiden Bikes SRAM Hebel und Schaltwerke, kann nur gutes drüber sagen. Besonders über die neuen X.9 Trigger. Die Attack haben ja als unterschied für hinten nur die Shimano 2:1 Übersetztung


----------



## lakekeman (5. Oktober 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Darauf bin ich auch schon gekommen.  Ich habe 07/08er LX-Hebel. Hatte die Ganganzeige auch schon mal abgebaut. Ohne bräuchte man aber eine andere Abdeckung, weil sonst die ganze Mechanik offen liegt. Gibt's die von Shimano etwa, oder doch Selberbauen????



Bei den neuen XT z.B. sind alternative Abdeckungen dabei, ja. Die müsste dann wohl theoretisch auch einzeln bekommen können.
Ansonsten - ich habe wie du auch alte LX Schalter, Ganganzeige ab, kleiner Carbonaufkleber (eigentlich Rahmenschutz) drauf, fertig. Das läuft.


----------



## Quen (5. Oktober 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> DI gegen 17 Uhr in Bredenbeck gehts weiter!



Also, bei mir sieht es diese Woche arbeitsbedingt mal richtig, richtig übel aus.  Morgen werde ich es tendenziell wohl eher nicht so früh aufs Rad schaffen. Überlege daher, morgen nur ne schnelle Runde im Benther und ggf. Gehrdener Berg zu drehen.

Da ich Donnerstag nicht kann, möchte ich Mittwoch gerne in den Deister - Alex, wie siehts da bei dir aus?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (5. Oktober 2009)

slx hebel werden auch mit abdeckungen geliefert. die sind hinter der ganganzeige befestigt.


----------



## schappi (5. Oktober 2009)

Schaut mal Sprint Rennen Amateur auf 100 jahre altem Schweizer Armeerad gegen Jens Voigt auf Carbonrenner:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QEjuCLcwyM"]YouTube - Wetten dass Jens Voigt Tour de France Freiburg[/ame]


----------



## matzinski (5. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Matze,
> das mit dem Canyon AM und dem verbogenen Schaltauge habe ich auch. an dem AM habe ich schon 3 Schaltaugen geschlachtet, während am Torque noch nie das Schaltauge verbogen war.
> Ist ganz merkwürdig. Kann aber nicht erklären was die Ursache ist.
> Ein Shadow Schaltwerk ist gestimmt besser. Ich fahre an beiden Bikes SRAM Hebel und Schaltwerke, kann nur gutes drüber sagen. Besonders über die neuen X.9 Trigger. Die Attack haben ja als unterschied für hinten nur die Shimano 2:1 Übersetztung


 Die X.9 hab' ich ja auch am AM. Die schalten sich schön knackig. Hoffen wir mal, dass die Attack (gerade bestellt) das in Verbindung mit dem XT-Schaltwerk auch tun. Die X.9 + das X.9 Schaltwerk kommen jetzt an das Cube (Cube liefert Schaltaugen bestimmt schneller als Canyon). 



lakekeman schrieb:


> Bei den neuen XT z.B. sind alternative Abdeckungen dabei, ja. Die müsste dann wohl theoretisch auch einzeln bekommen können.
> Ansonsten - ich habe wie du auch alte LX Schalter, Ganganzeige ab, kleiner Carbonaufkleber (eigentlich Rahmenschutz) drauf, fertig. Das läuft.


 gute Idee


----------



## matzinski (5. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Schaut mal Sprint Rennen Amateur auf 100 jahre altem Schweizer Armeerad gegen Jens Voigt auf Carbonrenner:
> YouTube - Wetten dass Jens Voigt Tour de France Freiburg


Jetzt meldet sich bestimmt gleich exto, dass Singlespeed sowieso viel besser ist


----------



## schappi (5. Oktober 2009)

Und? 
wer hat gewonnen?
- na also!


----------



## Downhillfaller (5. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Und?
> wer hat gewonnen?
> - na also!



ich seh dich schon mit deinem Canyon FR gegen Hoerminators Plastikrenner fahren....
das wäre doch was für das Event-Managment2010


----------



## taifun (5. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Schaut mal Sprint Rennen Amateur auf 100 jahre altem Schweizer Armeerad gegen Jens Voigt auf Carbonrenner:
> YouTube - Wetten dass Jens Voigt Tour de France Freiburg





schappi schrieb:


> Und?
> wer hat gewonnen?
> - na also!



Gibt doch dafür eine ganz logische Erklärung.Ein RR muß erst mal rollen um in Schwung zu kommen.
RR-Profis starten normal auch nicht von null auf top speed,dazu fuhr er auch noch ohne die üblichen ein geklickten Pedale.Dadurch verliert man auch noch Zeit.Außerdem ist Voigte kein Sprinter,sondern ein super Allrounder.Mit einem Sprinter,zb. Ciolek wäre es anders ausgegangen.
Nichts desto trotz,tolle Leistung.

Was sagt saiklist dazu...



Quen schrieb:


> ( Morgen werde ich es tendenziell wohl eher nicht so früh aufs Rad schaffen.
> 
> Da ich Donnerstag nicht kann, möchte ich Mittwoch gerne in den Deister - Alex, wie siehts da bei dir aus?
> 
> Grüße



Morgen 17:30 Uhr ...!!
Mittwoch 17:30 Uhr...!!

Sa/So...??


----------



## taifun (5. Oktober 2009)

Mein Licht ist in Arbeit.
Status:  Packaging


----------



## Quen (5. Oktober 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Morgen 17:30 Uhr ...!!
> Mittwoch 17:30 Uhr...!!
> 
> Sa/So...??


Dann aber Waldkater - Problem ist, dass ich mich schon gegen 18:30 auf den Heimweg machen muss, da es ja nun schon echt früh duster ist.


----------



## Frolewe (5. Oktober 2009)

Mist, mich hat von gestern auf heute ein Virus erwischt - morgen ist Pause...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (5. Oktober 2009)

Frolewe schrieb:


> Mist, mich hat von gestern auf heute ein Virus erwischt - morgen ist Pause...



Schau einfach hier rein wenns wieder geht bzw. schreib uns an, wenn du fahren möchtest. Da findet sich schon ein passender Termin.


----------



## taifun (5. Oktober 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Dann aber Waldkater - Problem ist, dass ich mich schon gegen 18:30 auf den Heimweg machen muss, da es ja nun schon echt früh duster ist.



Passt schon....fahr halt blind


----------



## Paskull (5. Oktober 2009)

Morgen wenig zu tun. 
Wer wollte Dienstag wann und wo fahren?

Muss nur vor der Dunkelheit am Bahnhof sein, da ich kein Licht besitze.


----------



## Hitzi (6. Oktober 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wir haben bei unserem sturzpokal unseren verunfallten polizeipolizisten vergessen.
> ein kleiner fahrfehler, und dann das :
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...&postcount=893
> ...



Upps..... wenn man ein paar tage nicht mitliest kommt man ganz schön in Verzug 

Gott sei Dank gibt es vom Sturz nur Röntgenbilder


----------



## Paskull (6. Oktober 2009)

Fährt jemand zum Brocken-Rocken??

Nein! Um Gotteswillen will da nicht mitfahren aber anschauen hätte ich Bock.

Heute keiner auf Tour?


----------



## schappi (6. Oktober 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Upps..... wenn man ein paar tage nicht mitliest kommt man ganz schön in Verzug
> 
> Gott sei Dank gibt es vom Sturz nur Röntgenbilder



Ein heißer Kandidat auf den Sturzpokal bist du trotzdem


----------



## Epinephrin (6. Oktober 2009)

Paskull schrieb:


> Fährt jemand zum Brocken-Rocken??
> 
> Nein! Um Gotteswillen will da nicht mitfahren aber anschauen hätte ich Bock.
> 
> Heute keiner auf Tour?



Ich liebeugel auch mit `nem Besuch (zum zuschauen)!


----------



## Phil81 (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahre beim Rennen mit und bin mit Samy, Paul (?), HeyHo und Homer beim Brocken Rocken.

Bisher bin ich aber scheinbar von den oben genannten der einzige der dort mitfährt. Warum eigendlich? Gut bei Samy sind es Organisatorische Gründe...

Bitte nicht verwechseln das Brocken Rocken Freeride Race und das Brocken Rocken. Das sind zwei paar Schuhe


----------



## taifun (6. Oktober 2009)

Paskull schrieb:


> Heute keiner auf Tour?



Geplant ist 17:30 Uhr Waldkater....aber mal sehen was der Wettergott uns beschert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (6. Oktober 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Geplant ist 17:30 Uhr Waldkater....aber mal sehen was der Wettergott uns beschert



Ich bin gerade am überlegen, ob es für mich so klug ist, heute Abend noch in den Deister zu fahren.



> Sonnenuntergang 18:47
> Dämmerungsende 19:21



D.h. ich müsste mich in jedem Fall allerspätestens um ~18:30 Uhr auf den Heimweg begeben - und dann wirds sicher schon recht dunkel...

Btw: das mit meiner DX-Bestellung läuft nun wohl doch - hoffe die kommt bald!


----------



## Paskull (6. Oktober 2009)

Ok Was ist der Unterschied Zwischen Brocken Rocken und Brocken Rocken Freeride Race?
Dachte die Veranstaltung heißt Brocken Rocken und im Zuge dessen findet das Race statt oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?

Würde mir gerne das Race anschauen und gegebenenfalls anfeuern.

Mit tour heute wird bei mir nix sitze noch immer im Büro.Bei dem Wetter ab auch nicht so schlimm.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Oktober 2009)

Richtig, im Zuge des Brocken Rocken findet auch das Rennen statt.
Aber nur zum Anfeuern würd ich da jetzt nicht unbedingt hinfahren. So hochkarätig is das Fahrerfeld nun doch nicht  Verbindet das lieber mit einer schönen Tour .


----------



## jemiza (6. Oktober 2009)

ich bin am 17.+18. im harz, bad lauterberg.
hat jemand von euch ein paar trail- und/oder halbtagestouren-tipps?

lieben gruß,
jemi


----------



## Jimmy (6. Oktober 2009)

Fährt Donnerstag wer? Ich habe zeitlich bisher keine Grenzen.

Bin wohl auch beim Brocken Rocken Freeride Race.


----------



## Hitzi (6. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ein heißer Kandidat auf den Sturzpokal bist du trotzdem



Evel hatte Zuschauer..... ich nicht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (6. Oktober 2009)

Waaas?
Du willst unseren wunderschönen Pokal nicht?


----------



## Phil81 (6. Oktober 2009)

@Samy Nur weil du nicht mitfährst ist es wohl nicht mehr hochkarätig? Frechheit


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Oktober 2009)

so war das nicht gemeint  naja ihr wisst ja, was ich sagen wollte


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Oktober 2009)

Nochmal zum Anfänger-Training: Meine Schwester würde ganz gerne mitmachen. Soll das Ganze "nur" am Grabweg stattfinden oder solls eine Tour werden? Wenn nur Grab, könnte ich mir evtl. einen DHer leihen und meiner Schwester das Tork geben. Ich hab nur keine Lust, mit einem Kettenblatt ne Tour zu fahren


----------



## Jennfa (6. Oktober 2009)

Man könnte das ja relativ flexibel gestalten. Zusammen hoch Richtung Grab und Barbie, geht ja auch gut schiebenderweise direkt an den Trails hoch und dauert nicht lang...die Leute die nach dem Anfängertraining an den Trails noch Lust haben können ja danach noch ne kleine Tour dran hängen . Dann ist für jeden was dabei .


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Oktober 2009)

Gut, dann frag ich mal, ob ich das Rad bekomme.


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Oktober 2009)

hey!

muss euch leider mal im thema unterbrechen.

wie sieht denn jetzt die planung für duisburg 2010 aus?

roudy hatte mich ja als gastfahrer genannt, und ich wäre durchaus nicht abgeneigt nen paar schnelle runden für ein team zu drehen.


----------



## exto (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich halte mich mal aus den Team-Zusammenstellungen raus. Mein Team ist vollständig 

Zum Anfänger-Kurs: Samy, deine Schwester ist natürlich willkommen. Allerdings gibt's noch Terminschwierigkeiten. Der 24. scheint leider nicht hinzuhauen, da die Reit-Saison noch nicht vorbei ist 

Vielleicht teilen mir die interessierten Damen einfach mal ihre Terminwünsche (auf welchem Weg auch immer) mit und ich gucke dann nach Gemeinsamkeiten.

Die Jungs-Runde machen wir dann im Anschluss. 

Läuft ja alles nicht weg!


----------



## schappi (6. Oktober 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> hey!
> 
> muss euch leider mal im thema unterbrechen.
> 
> ...



Das ist super, Ich bin gerade dabei ein Team aus Vollblutracern zusammenzustellen, Da habe ich jetzt schon Taifun, Quen und K_Star.(Alle deutlich unter 18min). Fehlt noch die Nr. 4
Da hin zu kommen ist quens Ziel:



Pebbles wie ist das mit dir du hattest doch Lust?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Mirro (6. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Ich halte mich mal aus den Team-Zusammenstellungen raus. Mein Team ist vollständig
> 
> Zum Anfänger-Kurs: Samy, deine Schwester ist natürlich willkommen. Allerdings gibt's noch Terminschwierigkeiten. Der 24. scheint leider nicht hinzuhauen, da die Reit-Saison noch nicht vorbei ist
> 
> ...



In Sachen Jungs-Runde, im Oktober siehts bei mir mau aus. Danach sollte ich recht flexibel sein. Also die Reihenfolge passt mir gut.

Man sieht sich im Wald
Mirko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (6. Oktober 2009)

Quen und ich hatten heute noch eine kleine Schlammpackung genommen,bis zum dunkel werden.
Apropos Dunkel......Licht: status shipping

@k-star:Fahr bei quen und mir im Team mit.Pebbles muß auch nur noch ja sagen...

Alternativ würden Quen und ich auch mit 2 schnellen Mädels ein Mixed Team bilden...


----------



## Quen (6. Oktober 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Quen und ich hatten heute noch eine kleine Schlammpackung genommen,bis zum dunkel werden.
> Apropos Dunkel......Licht: status shipping
> 
> @k-star:Fahr bei quen und mir im Team mit.Pebbles muß auch nur noch ja sagen...
> ...


Für ein Mixed-Team reicht bereits 1 (!) Mädel - d.h. da ist mit drei fixen Kerlen in der Tat eine richtig gute Platzierung drin!

Teammanager, Sie sind gefragt! 

---

Ach ja, morgen wie besprochen wieder 1730 am Waldkater. Morgen können wir aber noch mindestens 15 min länger fahren, dass passt schon. Außerdem hab' ich ja das 46er Blatt fürn Heimweg...


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Oktober 2009)

wenn ihr euch einig seid, bin ich dabei!

mal ne andere frage ... 
wart ihr dieses jahr auch dabei?

kann irgendwie nur exto, DHF, roudy, schappi und hoerman einem gesicht zuordnen.
bei einem bin ich mir nicht sicher. könnte phil gewesen sein?! 

@ schappi
wen zeigt dein ausschnitt aus der ergebnisliste?
oder soll das nur das ziel sein?


----------



## Brook (6. Oktober 2009)

jemiza schrieb:


> ich bin am 17.+18. im harz, bad lauterberg.
> hat jemand von euch ein paar trail- und/oder halbtagestouren-tipps?
> 
> lieben gruß,
> jemi



Hast du ein GPS Gerät? Könnte dir theoretisch sogar meinen EDGE leihen ... ich starte in der Ecke immer auf alle Fälle:

- großer Knollen

Direkt in Bad Lauterberg:
Hausberg, Bismarkturm oder Stöberhai (wobei der Turm nicht mehr steht)

Definitiv empfehlen kann ich dir auch Braunlage ... den Bikepark oder zumindest eine Tour in die Richtung --> vielleicht sogar rauf auf den Wurmberg mit Muskelkraft.

Kommt eben darauf an wieviel Höhenmeter / Gesamtkilometer zu dir zutraust. Forstwege, Trails ... keine Ahnung!

http://www.gpsies.com  ... vielleicht findest du hier was nettes


----------



## firefighter76 (7. Oktober 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn ihr euch einig seid, bin ich dabei!
> 
> mal ne andere frage ...
> wart ihr dieses jahr auch dabei?
> ...



ne phil war nicht dabei aber ich und marcx sowie scotty und ein gastfahrer


----------



## Homer_Simplon (7. Oktober 2009)

Wenn es nicht zu heftig regnet werde ich mit den Leuten von Bike infection heute Abend fahren. Treffpunkt ist 19:00 vor dem laden in hohenbostel. Kommt noch wer mit?


----------



## blumully (7. Oktober 2009)

Nee, aber bestell bitte mal schöne Grüße !


----------



## taifun (7. Oktober 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn ihr euch einig seid, bin ich dabei!
> 
> 
> @ schappi
> ...



Wir sind uns einig.....das Ziel ist top 20!


----------



## chris2305 (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
sollten wir nicht mit einem eigenen Team starten hätte ich wohl auch Interesse an den 24 h teilzunehmen. Also wenn noch Platz mal ein Platz über ist..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (7. Oktober 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Für ein Mixed-Team reicht bereits 1 (!) Mädel - d.h. da ist mit drei fixen Kerlen in der Tat eine richtig gute Platzierung drin!
> 
> Teammanager, Sie sind gefragt!
> 
> ...



Ein mixed Team währe der Traum, damit könnten wir richtig weit nach Vorne kommen!
Ich habe schon mit Jenfa gesprochen, aber im Augenblick ist sie sehr vorsichtig bei dem Thema. Dabei ist Jenfa richtig schnell und mit ein paar Monaten gezieltem Training. 
Jenfa
Bitte Bitte,
Überleg es dir noch einmal mit dem Team könnt ihr beim Mixed ganz oben mitfahren
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Oktober 2009)

@firefighter 
du bist der, dem das fehlende gesicht gehört.


----------



## toschi (7. Oktober 2009)

jemiza schrieb:


> ich bin am 17.+18. im harz, bad lauterberg.
> hat jemand von euch ein paar trail- und/oder halbtagestouren-tipps?
> 
> lieben gruß,
> jemi


http://www.grosserknollen.de/wandern.htm, ist auch eine MTB Route dabei...wenn Du vom Großen Knollen abfährst halt Dich an die 13F, biegt in der letzten Kehre vor dem Turm ab, wunderschöner ca. 6km langer Trail bis zum Sportplatz in BL, immer Höhe halten...


----------



## taifun (7. Oktober 2009)

Das sind die Zeiten der Mixed 4 er ab Platz 10-20. In den Bereich sollten wir eigenlich leicht kommen.
Also Jenna...überwinde Dich und sag Ja.Wir sind auch alle lieb zu Dir

Wir machen dann auch gemeinsamen Trainingsplan...



10. TEAM "LiTTLE-big" & friends	80 Laps (552,0 km)	24:12:41
4189-1	HENTSCHEL Frank-Michael	m	22 (151,8)	9	17:52	6:33:24
4189-2	HOFFMANN Raffaela	w	16 (110,4)	8	20:38	5:30:15
4189-3	SCHULTE Eberhard	m	23 (158,7)	9	16:03	6:09:13
4189-4	TEPEL Thomas	 m	19 (131,1)	8	18:55	5:59:38

11. Drei Ähren und das Mutterkorn	78 Laps (538,2 km)	24:17:27
4164-1	BETTINA Büttgen	w	20 (138,0)	9	19:53	6:37:42
4164-2	HINZMANN Detlef	m	20 (138,0)	9	20:05	6:41:43
4164-3	REISING Andre´	m	19 (131,1)	9	17:18	5:28:55
4164-4	REISING Holger	m	19 (131,1)	9	17:18	5:28:53

12. SportsInTeam 1	77 Laps (531,3 km)	24:04:57
4185-1	BRIESE Hermann	m	22 (151,8)	22	19:02	6:58:49
4185-2	GRUNDMANN Wolfgang	m	14 (96,6)	14	17:56	4:11:17
4185-3	PREZEWOWSKY Gabi	w	18 (124,2)	18	20:23	6:07:02
4185-4	RASCHE Kevin	m	23 (158,7)	22	17:42	6:47:08

13. TV Goch Niederrheinexpress	77 Laps (531,3 km)	24:13:54
4195-1	ECKERMANN Hans Gerd	m	20 (138,0)	5	17:59	5:59:55
4195-2	GERTZEN Jürgen	m	23 (158,7)	6	17:54	6:52:00
4195-3	INGENFELD Astrid	w	15 (103,5)	4	21:24	5:21:12
4195-4	MOERTER Klaus	m	19 (131,1)	5	18:57	6:00:05

14. The Fantastic Four	77 Laps (531,3 km)	24:15:11
4194-1	KÄUFER Georg	m	22 (151,8)	12	17:11	6:18:16
4194-2	PETUKER Manuela	w	15 (103,5)	12	21:52	5:28:08
4194-3	PETUKER Robert	m	17 (117,3)	14	18:46	5:19:10
4194-4	SCHULZE Florian	m	23 (158,7)	11	18:38	7:08:56

15. Freie RADikale 3	76 Laps (524,4 km)	24:00:14
4166-1	DÄHN Jörg	m	21 (144,9)	8	18:34	6:30:10
4166-2	SCHOLZ Sebastian	m	17 (117,3)	8	18:11	5:09:14
4166-3	WINDOLF Matthias	m	21 (144,9)	8	18:10	6:21:50
4166-4	ZIMMERMANN Hilde	w	17 (117,3)	8	21:06	5:58:52

16. Die g´schmeidigen Speedracer	76 Laps (524,4 km)	24:09:56
4162-1	FAUST Charly	m	20 (138,0)	15	17:43	5:54:30
4162-2	HERZOG Philipp	m	23 (158,7)	15	18:00	6:54:19
4162-3	HOLL Manuela	w	16 (110,4)	14	21:37	5:45:58
4162-4	RIEPERT Nico	m	17 (117,3)	14	19:38	5:33:48

17. Easy-Bike	76 Laps (524,4 km)	24:10:46
4165-1	BRENSKI Thomas	m	20 (138,0)	10	20:49	6:56:39
4165-2	GLOSE Thomas	m	20 (138,0)	10	18:33	6:11:08
4165-3	KONTEK Ronald	m	18 (124,2)	9	18:06	5:26:03
4165-4	STRATMANN Jennifer	w	18 (124,2)	9	18:40	5:36:14

18. TV Goch Niederrheinexpress 3	75 Laps (517,5 km)	24:03:45
4197-1	BAUMANN Vanessa	w	17 (117,3)	4	20:16	5:44:32
4197-2	PETERS Hermann	m	17 (117,3)	4	19:54	5:38:22
4197-3	ROELOFS Jens	m	23 (158,7)	4	17:03	6:32:29
4197-4	SCHNEIDER Jürgen	m	18 (124,2)	4	20:25	6:07:37

19. Stadtwerke Top Event	75 Laps (517,5 km)	24:06:31
4186-1	GLIESCHE Kerstin	w	18 (124,2)	9	20:14	6:04:16
4186-2	RYCHWALSKI Peter	m	18 (124,2)	9	17:36	5:17:04
4186-3	TICHY Stefan	m	19 (131,1)	10	19:16	6:06:12
4186-4	UNNASCH Holger	m	20 (138,0)	10	19:55	6:38:34

20. Die 8 schizophrenen 4	75 Laps (517,5 km)	24:10:00
4160-1	BOEHLE Kai	m	18 (124,2)	8	19:04	5:43:22
4160-2	KAUP Wencke	w	11 (75,9)	6	22:53	4:11:45
4160-3	NEITZEL Steffen	m	24 (165,6)	10	18:20	7:20:14
4160-4	SCHUBERT Thomas	m	22 (151,8)	9	18:49	6:54:09

@quen : Heute 17:30 Waldkater


----------



## Ladys-MTB (7. Oktober 2009)

@taifun...ich hab eben kurz einen Schreck bekommen! 
Ich dachte schon hinter der Geschlechtskennung steht das Alter 


Urlaubsgrüße von Lady


----------



## Quen (7. Oktober 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> @quen : Heute 17:30 Waldkater



Si!

Aber heute fahren wir mal *Berge*...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (7. Oktober 2009)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> @taifun...ich hab eben kurz einen Schreck bekommen!
> Ich dachte schon hinter der Geschlechtskennung steht das Alter
> 
> 
> Urlaubsgrüße von Lady



Lady,
wie wäre das mit dir im mixed 4er ´Team,
19er bis 20er Rundenzeiten kriegst Du mit etwas Vorbereitung auch hin?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (7. Oktober 2009)

Freitag wird klasse Wetter:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/103380.html
Wer hat Freitag Zeit und Lust zu einer Runde?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Paskull (7. Oktober 2009)

Buhuuuuuuu und ich bin Freitag unterwegs ;(

Schnappi oder mal für Sonntag gutes Wetter


----------



## Hitzi (7. Oktober 2009)

Mal was anderes zwischendurch.......

Hat noch jemand eine Rolle oder nen Spinningrad abzugeben?????

Ginge auch auf Leihbasis........ 

Sonst muss ich mich mal in der Bucht umsehen......

Bitte keine Heimtrainer anbieten......... so ein Ding kommt mit nicht in die Hütte 

Krieg hier langsam nen Vogel ohne aufm Bike zu sitzen......

Und ne Fahrt in den Wald fällt dieses Jahr definitiv aus


----------



## Frolewe (7. Oktober 2009)

Ok, lese weiter mit und hoffe mal auf Sonntag...


----------



## herkulars (7. Oktober 2009)

> Hat noch jemand eine Rolle oder nen Spinningrad abzugeben?????



Rolle steht bei mir im Keller. Wenn Du willst kannst Du sie haben. In der Wohnung Biken habe ich für mich aufgegeben. Ist aber so'n alter Trümmer auf dem Du mit dem gesamten Rad stehst.


----------



## Quen (7. Oktober 2009)

Das war doch mal sehr cool heute! 

War zeitlich auch echt aufs äußerste ausgereizt und somit perfekt abgepasst - am Ende fehlten mir nur ein paar Meter zu den 40km, ansonsten waren das zwei schnelle Stunden mit 611 HM.

Freue mich auf den morgigen Ruhetag!


----------



## Paskull (7. Oktober 2009)

Quen habe ein Bild für dich hochgeladen.


----------



## Quen (7. Oktober 2009)

Paskull schrieb:


> Quen habe ein Bild für dich hochgeladen.


Schönes Ding - schicker Klassiker!


----------



## taifun (7. Oktober 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Das war doch mal sehr cool heute!
> 
> War zeitlich auch echt aufs äußerste ausgereizt und somit perfekt abgepasst - am Ende fehlten mir nur ein paar Meter zu den 40km, ansonsten waren das zwei schnelle Stunden mit 611 HM.
> 
> Freue mich auf den morgigen Ruhetag!



genau...paar Meter? Extra Bogen fahren. 
Ruhetag ist Bikewash angesagt

Die Arbeiter im Wald machen auch vor den Fortwegen nicht halt.Einige sind jetzt fast 10 m breit!!
Wir haben heute wirklich breit planierte und mit neuen Schlick belegte gefahren.
Bah,wirklich echt glitschig und alles hängt am Bike.

Der Wald sieht echt schlimm aus...selbst Trucks haben uns heute beim fahren gestört...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (7. Oktober 2009)

Paskull schrieb:


> Quen habe ein Bild für dich hochgeladen.



Nimmst das für Duisburg....


----------



## Paskull (7. Oktober 2009)

eher nicht  müsste ich erstmal ordentlich auf Vordermann bringen genau wie meine Kondition


----------



## taifun (7. Oktober 2009)

Wer fährt was am Wochende?


----------



## toschi (7. Oktober 2009)

Hat schon jemand die Lampinons von DX bekommen, meine sind auf *Status:*                                 Packaging

Hoffe die sind am 15. da, dann gehts zum Brocken Rocken 

Edit: Sonntag würd ich wohl mal wieder in den Deister kommen


----------



## _Sync_ (7. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, Duisburg '10 könnte ich auch mal anpeilen...


----------



## taifun (7. Oktober 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die Lampinons von DX bekommen, meine sind auf *Status:*                                 Packaging
> 
> Hoffe die sind am 15. da, dann gehts zum Brocken Rocken
> 
> Edit: Sonntag würd ich wohl mal wieder in den Deister kommen


Bis jetzt hat nur Roudy...mein Status ist shipping


----------



## toschi (7. Oktober 2009)

Nach der Zeitumstellung sind die Dinger unendbehrlich


----------



## Jennfa (7. Oktober 2009)

Wir werden wohl Samstags unterwegs sein, Sonntag klappt leider nicht. Fahren eher Richtung Ostdeister .

Grüßele Jenna


----------



## Hitzi (8. Oktober 2009)

herkulars schrieb:


> Rolle steht bei mir im Keller. Wenn Du willst kannst Du sie haben. In der Wohnung Biken habe ich für mich aufgegeben. Ist aber so'n alter Trümmer auf dem Du mit dem gesamten Rad stehst.


PM ist unterwegs........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (8. Oktober 2009)

Meine Rückfahrten von der Arbeit in den letzten 2 Tagen waren jeweils 1h Dauerduschen( nur kaltes Wasser) Jetzt weiß ich wie viel Wasser in so einen Radschuh passt. ...Zu viel!
 Am WE kann ich so wie es aussieht nicht, da bei mir 2 Geburtstage in der Familie anliegen. Mit viel Glück So Vormittag ... Das geht nur mit Kniefall


----------



## Barbie SHG (8. Oktober 2009)

Kaltes Wasser härtet ab, dann bist Du fit für den WP (im Team 3)


----------



## Paskull (8. Oktober 2009)

Sind am Wochenende also doch nicht weg.

Wer fährt also wann und wo?

@Schnappi Für wann hattest du schönes Wetter bestellt?


----------



## The-Rainmaker (8. Oktober 2009)

nabend...

so, habe heute mal die erste runde mit meinem neuen Hai gedreht, verstehe garnicht, dass man die so selten sieht...voll goil 

voll der krasse gegensatz zum x8, macht aber echt laune. bevor ich mich euch zu ner fahrt anschließen kann, muss ich allerdings noch ein wenig kondition aufbauen.

werde samstag oder sonntag abend/nacht mit nem kumpel durch den deister oder übern benther berg, mal sehen. hängt bischen vom wetter ab.

cheers
Rain


----------



## Paskull (8. Oktober 2009)

Kondi... was aufbauen ? Kenne ich nicht.


----------



## The-Rainmaker (8. Oktober 2009)

gibt es im deister nen lift


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (8. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich mal den Jackpot knacke auf jedenfall 
Vieleicht zieh ich dann aber auch in der Berge mal sehen ...

Wollte wenn das Wetter nicht zu Finster wird am Sonntag fahren. Bin zur Zeit etwas Bike Depressiv und gehe lieber laufen.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde gerne morgen fahren. ich denke mal ich kann mich gegen 16:00 losreißen und würde die Lampe einpacken. Treffpunkt 16:15 BBW. Schappi? wie siehts aus?


----------



## The-Rainmaker (8. Oktober 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal den Jackpot knacke auf jedenfall
> Vieleicht zieh ich dann aber auch in der Berge mal sehen ...
> 
> Wollte wenn das Wetter nicht zu Finster wird am Sonntag fahren. Bin zur Zeit etwas Bike Depressiv und gehe lieber laufen.




na dann drücke ich dir mal die daumen, runter komme ich schon


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Oktober 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Wollte wenn das Wetter nicht zu Finster wird am Sonntag fahren.



sonntag klingt gut. 
dann aber 09.30 uhr taternpfahl oder 09.45 uhr laube  
so hat man(n) noch was vom restsonntag .


----------



## Phil81 (8. Oktober 2009)




----------



## schappi (8. Oktober 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> sollten wir nicht mit einem eigenen Team starten hätte ich wohl auch Interesse an den 24 h teilzunehmen. Also wenn noch Platz mal ein Platz über ist..



Hallo Chris,
wir kommen gerne auf dein Angebot zurück und würden dich gerne in das Deisterfreunde Vollblutracerteam aufnehmen:
Team Mitglieder
Taifun
quen
K_Star
Chris 2305
Ziel ein Olatz unter den Top 20
Hast du Lust?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taifun (8. Oktober 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> sonntag klingt gut.
> dann aber 09.30 uhr taternpfahl oder 09.45 uhr laube
> so hat man(n) noch was vom restsonntag .



Was hast den vor zu fahren?


----------



## matzinski (8. Oktober 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> sonntag klingt gut.
> dann aber 09.30 uhr taternpfahl oder 09.45 uhr laube
> so hat man(n) noch was vom restsonntag .


Was ist denn mit dir los? 9:45 Laube, das schaff' ich ja nicht mal so früh.


----------



## exto (8. Oktober 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> dann aber 09.30 uhr taternpfahl oder 09.45 uhr laube





Ich fahr im Wiehen...


----------



## schappi (8. Oktober 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne morgen fahren. ich denke mal ich kann mich gegen 16:00 losreißen und würde die Lampe einpacken. Treffpunkt 16:15 BBW. Schappi? wie siehts aus?



Ich sehe zu das ich es schaffe.
Melde mich Morgen noch einmal telefonisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Ich fahr im Wiehen...



dann ist der weg nach hause auch nicht so weit, wenn du mal wieder mit ner panne und/oder nem kaputten bike nach hause schieben/gehen musst 

@ alex   :    wollte das fritzz mal wieder artgerecht bewegen.


----------



## Paskull (8. Oktober 2009)

Exto du bist ein Raser! 17km/h Schnitt über 5600 km

ahhh taifun 21km/h Schnitt!

Btw wie wird dieser Score ermittelt? Tacho?


----------



## firefighter76 (8. Oktober 2009)

auf nen 21er schnitt übers vergangene jahr komme ich auch


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Oktober 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @ alex   :    wollte das fritzz mal wieder artgerecht bewegen.



 Mitfahrgelegenheit gebucht 



Paskull schrieb:


> Exto du bist ein Raser! 17km/h Schnitt über 5600 km
> 
> ahhh taifun 21km/h Schnitt!
> 
> Btw wie wird dieser Score ermittelt? Tacho?



Ganz einfach, meld ich in der Trainingsverwaltung an, erfasse deine Tachodaten dort und übertrage die Auswertung per Hand in die Signatur 



firefighter76 schrieb:


> auf nen 21er schnitt übers vergangene jahr komme ich auch



Räusper  95% GA1 am Maschsee und Kronsberg?

@Paskull: Auch wenn die Leistungen der genannten beachtenswert sind, schiel nicht drauf oder lass dich davon abschrecken.


----------



## chris2305 (9. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Chris,
> wir kommen gerne auf dein Angebot zurück und würden dich gerne in das Deisterfreunde Vollblutracerteam aufnehmen:
> Team Mitglieder
> Taifun
> ...



Jetz hatte ich mich schon fast ncht mehr damit befasst...
Vollblutracer???
Bin ich denn schnell genug für die Jungs? Und muss ich das Trikot tragen?+

Mal gucken was die Regierung davon hält. Bock hätte ich natürlich.

Wo gab es Licht für die Nacht?


----------



## Downhillfaller (9. Oktober 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Jetz hatte ich mich schon fast ncht mehr damit befasst...
> Vollblutracer???
> Bin ich denn schnell genug für die Jungs? Und muss ich das Trikot tragen?+
> 
> ...



Du passt da gut rein wenn man deine Leistungen bei der Challenge sich so ansieht 

Licht gibts bei DealExtreme.com

edit: Deistertrikot ist natürlich Pflicht!!!


----------



## chris2305 (9. Oktober 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Du passt da gut rein wenn man deine Leistungen bei der Challenge sich so ansieht
> 
> Licht gibts bei DealExtreme.com
> 
> edit: Deistertrikot ist natürlich Pflicht!!!



Wenn man keins hat ist das aber schwierig und ausserdem kann man nur einem Herren "dienen"


----------



## matzinski (9. Oktober 2009)

order shipped: mein Lämpchen ist unterwegs


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Oktober 2009)

da ja in 24h die anmeldung geöffnet wird ...

wer meldet die teams an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ladys-MTB (9. Oktober 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> order shipped: mein Lämpchen ist unterwegs



Schön zu sehen, dass du dich so auf dein Lämpchen freust
...so kann man sich auch an kleinen Dingen erfreuen und wertschätzt es!
...was machst du vor Weihnachten und Geburtstag???

....schon mal viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Madeba (9. Oktober 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> ...Und muss ich das Trikot tragen?+
> 
> ...
> 
> Wo gab es Licht für die Nacht?



das Trikot kannst Du von mir haben, hat aber lange Arme, und Du musst bestimmt überall Kabelbinder drumziehen, damit es nicht flattert 

eine Lampe und Akku kannst Du dann auch von mir haben (die kann man übrigens auch für 30 selbst bauen, ohne drei Monate darauf warten zu müssen  )


----------



## Downhillfaller (9. Oktober 2009)

wieso ziehst du es nicht selber an und fährst mit, Madeba ???


----------



## schappi (9. Oktober 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Jetz hatte ich mich schon fast ncht mehr damit befasst...
> Vollblutracer???
> Bin ich denn schnell genug für die Jungs? Und muss ich das Trikot tragen?+
> 
> Wo gab es Licht für die Nacht?



Also: Trikot alle Teams starten im Deisterfreunde Trikot. Uns ist es egal was du sonst trägst und welchen Verein du angehörst wir sind überkonfessionel
Licht: Bekommst du von Mir, eine Karma auf den Lenker und eine Power LED Black auf den Helm, bzw. Den Flackscheinwerfer von DX wenn er da ist und funktioniert.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## chris2305 (9. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt mit den Kabelbindern ist es ne Überlegung wert!!!! Hätte doch mal was.
Oder ich schneide die Arme mal kurz ab..

Jungs, das mit dem Trikot ist so ne Sache.
Ich habe schon mehr als genug Trikots von da her möchtei ch eigentlich kein Deisterfreunde Trikot kaufen. Obwohl ich ja schon immer mal zu Saikls wollte.

Denke win Weserbikeland Trikot als Einzelner íst ja auch, naja.

Schauen wir mal. Ich sage aber erstmal zu, wenn es denn gewünscht ist


----------



## chris2305 (9. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Also: Trikot alle Teams starten im Deisterfreunde Trikot. Uns ist es egal was du sonst trägst und welchen Verein du angehörst wir sind überkonfessionel
> Licht: Bekommst du von Mir, eine Karma auf den Lenker und eine Power LED Black auf den Helm, bzw. Den Flackscheinwerfer von DX wenn er da ist und funktioniert.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Ich bin auch überkonfessionel(wat ein Wort) und wir sind auch kein Verein
Tragen ist ja auch kein Problem, möchte es nicht zwingend erwerben müssen.
Bitte nicht zu viel Gewicht an den Lenker, ich muss ja noch fahren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (9. Oktober 2009)

downhillfaller schrieb:


> wieso ziehst du es nicht selber an und fährst mit, madeba ???



genau!!!!!


----------



## schappi (9. Oktober 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> da ja in 24h die anmeldung geöffnet wird ...
> 
> wer meldet die teams an?



Ich melde das team deisterfreund.de 2
an
Taifun
Quen
K_Star
Chris 2305
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (9. Oktober 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch überkonfessionel(wat ein Wort) und wir sind auch kein Verein
> Tragen ist ja auch kein Problem, möchte es nicht zwingend erwerben müssen.
> Bitte nicht zu viel Gewicht an den Lenker, ich muss ja noch fahren können.



Die Karma wiegt mit Litium- Ionen Accu mal 100g ist das zu viel?
Das Rennen wird Nachts zwischen 1:00 Uhr und 6:00 Uhr entschieden!
Wenn du nachts schnell sein willst musst du gutes Licht haben.
Das Problem mit den Selberbauten ist meistens das Gewicht


----------



## exto (9. Oktober 2009)

Da werden sich die älteren Herrschaften aber sputen müssen, um ihren #1 - Status zu verteidigen...


----------



## chris2305 (9. Oktober 2009)

@Schappi : Vielleicht hätte ich beim Gewicht , das so schreiben sollen.

Gewicht kann ich noch bei mir einsparen, die paar Gramm am Lenker sind mir wurst.

Gut für weitere Planungen bitte Info ebenso wegen Geld


----------



## chris2305 (9. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Da werden sich die älteren Herrschaften aber sputen müssen, um ihren #1 - Status zu verteidigen...



Keine Loorbeeren vorher.....

Wie sehen denn die anderen Teams aus?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Oktober 2009)

Sonntag will ich auch fahren. Aber bitte nicht ganz so früh. 11 Uhr Laube?


----------



## taifun (9. Oktober 2009)

top...dann sind wir ja komplett
chris,quen und ich fahren auch nicht in blau!!! 

Sonntag 10:00 Tatarnpfahl und 10:30 Laube,wäre alternative.Mit Voll oder halbausrüstung?

Danke schappi für arbeit


----------



## jemiza (9. Oktober 2009)

fährt heute jmd von euch?
trailsnail und ich wären so ca 14:00 am bbw, reisen per zug an.
handynr gibbet als privatnachricht
jemi


----------



## Madeba (9. Oktober 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Jetzt mit den Kabelbindern ist es ne Überlegung wert!!!! Hätte doch mal was.
> Oder ich schneide die Arme mal kurz ab..


lenken ohne arme - ok, wenn Du meinst...
aber was ist mit bremsen und schalten ?
oder fährst Du Singlespeed Fixed Gear ? 

Dann würde ich tatsächlich mitkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (9. Oktober 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> wieso ziehst du es nicht selber an und fährst mit, Madeba ???



ich dachte, Ihr sucht einen schnellen 

abgesehen davon: für sechs Stunden radeln drei Tage Freizeit opfern 
das lohnt sich für mich nicht.

Und ganz ehrlich: für ein Zweier oder gar Einzelstarter habe ich keinen Mumm. Oder mein Schweinehund ist zu groß dafür. Die 8h in Barntrup sind schon happig.

Letzte Woche bin ich zweimal eine Strecke von 275km am Stück gefahren, und habe dafür 11 bzw. 10 h gebraucht. Und zwar auf einem *SEHR* komfortablen Rad.
Für die dopplete Zeit auf dem MTB fehlt mir ein wenig, nee - sehr viel Motivation, und mein Lieger wird wohl kaum zugelassen ins Duisburg  (obwohl: steht da irgendwo was von MTB-Pflicht ? Die Treppe wäre bestimmt sehr.... ich sage mal: _interessant _ zu fahren)


----------



## Quen (9. Oktober 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> abgesehen davon: für sechs Stunden radeln drei Tage Freizeit opfern


Naja, das ist ja relativ - du könntest genauso gut sagen, dass du im Vorfeld richtig viele Stunden für (intensives) Training opferst. Auf der anderen Seite ist die Zeit ja nicht unnütz...  Da gibt es wahrlich schlimmere Dinge. 

*Danke* an Schappi für die Meldung!


----------



## Madeba (9. Oktober 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Naja, das ist ja relativ - du könntest genauso gut sagen, dass du im Vorfeld richtig viele Stunden für (intensives) Training opferst.


wenn ich im sechs Stunden fahren würde, müsste ich nicht extra trainieren, das passt dann schon. Aber ich fahre ja auch nicht gegen die Uhr, nur gegen den fetten Köter mit der Steckdose im Gesicht.

Außer, der hoerminator startet in der gleichen Klasse. Aber das hat sich ja für die nächsten zwei Jahre auch erledigt...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Oktober 2009)

Also Sonntag 10:30 Laube? Mit voller Ausrüstung


----------



## jemiza (9. Oktober 2009)

jemiza schrieb:


> fährt heute jmd von euch?
> trailsnail und ich wären so ca 14:00 am bbw, reisen per zug an.
> handynr gibbet als privatnachricht
> jemi



2 wird erstmal nix. wir haben da ein paar kommunikationsprobleme zuhause.... 

wer bock hat, einfach melden, es wird wohl ca 15:30


----------



## Paskull (9. Oktober 2009)

Könnte 16:15 BBW sein oder halt sonstwo wo der Zug fährt.

Jemand da unterwegs? Allein macht es kein Spass.

Update: Treffe mich 17:15 BBW


----------



## stefan64 (9. Oktober 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Also Sonntag 10:30 Laube? Mit voller Ausrüstung



Sonntag 10:30 Uhr Laube bedeutet für die Frühschicht 9:15 Uhr am Fundament.
Könnte gehen.
Matze, bist du mit Duweißtschonwer dabei?

Stefan


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Da werden sich die älteren Herrschaften aber sputen müssen, um ihren #1 - Status zu verteidigen...



dieses jahr lag team 2 am anfang auch vor team 1.

nächstes jahr dann anders herum.


----------



## Phil81 (9. Oktober 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Also Sonntag 10:30 Laube? Mit voller Ausrüstung



bestimmt nicht. viel zu früh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Oktober 2009)

Also wann?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Oktober 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Wenn man keins hat ist das aber schwierig und ausserdem kann man nur einem Herren "dienen"


Hauptsache du fährst nicht nackt!
Obwohl...



k_star schrieb:


> da ja in 24h die anmeldung geöffnet wird ...
> wer meldet die teams an?


Schappi meldet euch an, detail folgen (Namen etc. braucht er ja nicht am ersten Tag)



chris2305 schrieb:


> Jetzt mit den Kabelbindern ist es ne Überlegung wert!!!! Hätte doch mal was.
> Oder ich schneide die Arme mal kurz ab..
> 
> Jungs, das mit dem Trikot ist so ne Sache.
> ...


YEP 




exto schrieb:


> Da werden sich die älteren Herrschaften aber sputen müssen, um ihren #1 - Status zu verteidigen...


Wir (#1) beherrschen die Palette der unsportlichkeiten wie kein #2.
Sekundenkleber statt Kettenfett
Luft ablassen
Quietsch-Ex auf die Bremse
etc. usw.



SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Also Sonntag 10:30 Laube? Mit voller Ausrüstung





SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Also wann?



9:30 Laube: Roudy, Hoerman, Pebbles. Ruft an, wann Ihr wo seid.
Ich würde gern Nienstedter fahren, der Rest findet sich.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Oktober 2009)

AUFRUF:
Wir brauchen noch zwei schnelle, motivierte Leute für das Team von Firefighter und marcx!!!
BarbieSHG wie ist es mit dir?
Vom Training und Material ist es fast schon PFLICHT, das du auch mitkommst 
Was ist mit Matzebu?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Oktober 2009)

Mal was aus der Trainingsgruppe:
WHO                        Zeit                 KM                     HM                               
exto                         343:13:26             5.622,95 km              74.347 m                               
SamyRSJ4                     293:29:31             6.555,57 km _____0 m                               
Scott-y                      290:57:00             6.524,00 km              31.840 m                               
hoerman2201                 271:26:14             3.361,66 km              55.272 m                               
matzinski                   262:45:00             3.563,50 km              25.575 m                               
Barbie SHG                  255:56:00             3.803,36 km              71.706 m                               
Downhillfaller                235:19:01             3.870,21 km               56.186 m                               
roudy_da_tree  213:49:00             3.172,33 km              51.711 m                               
marcx                       165:25:58 __870,51 km              _5.695 m                               
Homer_Simplon                165:21:00             1.744,95 km              40.863 m                               
schappi                      151:49:00             2.232,00 km              32.495 m                               
taifun                       140:33:00             3.008,90 km              33.100 m                               
firefighter                    94:24:51             1.953,27 km _7.764 m                               
1Tintin         16:46:00 __238,80 km              _4.570 m

In Summe 46.500 Kilometer !!!


----------



## Barbie SHG (9. Oktober 2009)

Sorry, muss passen.
Ich habs aufm Bike nicht so eilig
Ich fahre aus Spaß am biken, bei gutem Wetter mehr bei schlechtem weniger. Da dieser Sommer top war, sind halt die KMs und HMs etwas mehr als sonst. (Mein Übergewicht bin ich trotzdem nicht losgeworden)

Gruß Tom


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Oktober 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Sorry, muss passen.
> Ich habs aufm Bike nicht so eilig



Naja, wenns passt dann passts ja.
Du hast doch dein Race-Fully nicht zum langsam fahren 

Loooooos Barbiiiiie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (9. Oktober 2009)

Das sogenannte Racefully wird demnächst verkauft.
Will mir statt dessen als 2. Bike nen Tourer mit 120-130mm  holen.
Hat aber nichts mit Deiner Anfrage zu tun.
Hab dieses Jahr festgestellt, dass mir 100mm einfach zu wenig sind. Hab im Sommer vielleicht 5 Touren mit dem Bike gedreht.

Also wenn jemand Interesse an nem Ghost RT 5700 (RH XL, ca. 1 Jahr alt mit Restgarantie) hat.......


----------



## taifun (9. Oktober 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> 9:30 Laube: Roudy, Hoerman, Pebbles. Ruft an, wann Ihr wo seid.
> Ich würde gern Nienstedter fahren, der Rest findet sich.



so frrüh....


----------



## chris2305 (10. Oktober 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hauptsache du fährst nicht nackt!
> Obwohl...
> 
> .



Das möchte wohl niemand. Erst recht nicht ich

Oder ein "DEISTERFREUNDE" auf dem Brusthaartoupe????????????

Im Ernst ich denke wir werden eine Lösung finden


----------



## schappi (10. Oktober 2009)

Bei der Duisburg Anmeldung heute Morgen ist der Teufel los gewesen!
Nach 9:07  waren alle Einzelstarter belegt
9:30 waren alle 4er Teams belegt
Downhillfaller hat zum Glück das richtige Gespür gehabt und hat um ):00uhr ringeschaut und dann als sich die Ereignisse überschlugen auf verdacht ein 4er und ein 2 er Team gemeldet.
Das Team Deisterfreun.de 2 ist jetzt Deisterfreun.de 6
Bestehend aus :
Taifun
Quen
K-Star
Chris 2305
Schickt mir bitte eure Namen, Geburtsjahr, und Handy Nr.per PN
Ich regele das dann alles per e-mail mit Skyder und lasse das Team in Deiterfreun.de 2 umbenennen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (10. Oktober 2009)

@homer
wie waren gestern die Bodenverhältnise im Deister nachdem in der Nacht zum Donnerstag bis 50l/qm runtergekommen sind?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## firefighter76 (10. Oktober 2009)

was ist den da abgegangen da will ich um 10:30 melden und da gibts nurnoch plätze fürn kitsrace 
hat jemand schon nen link zur aktuellen melde liste lohnt sich das noch auf die warteliste setzen zu lassen ??


----------



## Paskull (10. Oktober 2009)

@schnappi gut apfützen bissel größer aber sonst ok. Oder anders immernoch zu hart für mein Schaltauge.

Need Fahrtraining!


----------



## schappi (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe ein Werkzeug zum Richten von Schaltaugen


----------



## Paskull (10. Oktober 2009)

Musste es vor Ort richten die Schaltung hat sich zwischen den Speichen nicht so wohl gefühlt 
Werde es gleich mal auseinanderbauen und sehen was ich tun kann und dann 1-2 Ersatzschaltaugen bestellen.

aber Thx für Angebot hoffe nicht das ich drauf zurückkommen muss.

Ok neue Schaltaugen bestellt! Schöner Riss im alten hoffe bekomme es gerichtet bis die neuen da sind.


----------



## matzinski (10. Oktober 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Sonntag 10:30 Uhr Laube bedeutet für die Frühschicht 9:15 Uhr am Fundament.
> Könnte gehen.
> Matze, bist du mit Duweißtschonwer dabei?
> 
> Stefan


passt, wir sind um 9:15 vor Ort. Denke aber, dass wir es mit duw... erst bis 10:45 zur Laube schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. Oktober 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> so frrüh....



Was ist daran früh?
Wann muss den euer Hund zum ersten mal Gassi?

Ach so: Ort Taternpfahl


----------



## exto (10. Oktober 2009)

Mail ist da, Kohle ist raus, exto steht auf der Startliste !!!

Duisburg, ich komme !!!

Wenn ich mir die Solo Startliste so angucke, muss ich sagen, die Ostwestfalen sind doch härter im Nehmen, als ihr Nordlichter: Allein aus 10 km Umkreis um bad Bad Oeynhausen DREI Starter, davon 2 Singlespeeder 


Felixxx
Volker von den Wiehenbikern
Ikke



Ach so, bevor ich's vergesse: DANKE, Sascha und Dirk !!!


----------



## Downhillfaller (11. Oktober 2009)

ihr braucht euch jetzt nicht alle bei Sascha  und mir  bedanken, es reicht wenn ihr das am 30.10. macht :


----------



## chris2305 (11. Oktober 2009)

Da kann ich dir nicht danken.

Deswegen von hier nochmals. Hast schon zwei gut.!!!


----------



## Jennfa (11. Oktober 2009)

Bei unserem spontanen Kurzausflug in den Ostdeister traf man heut tatsächlich noch zwei Deisterfreunde Grüppchen  wenn auch nur kurz. Ich hatte heut leider nur wenig Zeit, deshalb nur ne fixe Runde mit drei Trails auf dem mittlerweile wieder erwachten LV . Schnell noch Pedale und Vorderrad vom Cheetah geklaut und los gings. Im Herbst und Winter werdet ihr euch wohl ab und an wieder an diesen mittlerweile noch genialeren Farbtopf gewöhnen müssen . Bergauf lässt es sich bei der ganzen Pampe deutlich angenehmer treten und bergab gehts auch smooth, auch wenn das Cheetah da noch smoother ist . Ach und ja ich gehe Maxxis fremd...ich fahre momentan vorne MM 2,35 und hinten FA und bin ganz begeistert .

Grüßele und hoffentlich bis bald zusammen im Wald
Jenna


----------



## stefan64 (11. Oktober 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Bei unserem spontanen Kurzausflug in den Ostdeister traf man heut tatsächlich noch zwei Deisterfreunde Grüppchen  wenn auch nur kurz.



Wir haben heute gar keine Deisterfreun.de getroffen.
Waren sowieso fast überhaupt keine Biker unterwegs.
Dabei war das Wetter doch ganz o.k. und die Trails sind auch einigermaßen fahrbar.


----------



## Jennfa (11. Oktober 2009)

Biker waren für Sonntag wirklich seeeeeeeehr wenige unterwegs, das stimmt! Der erste Matsch scheint abzuschrecken...daran muss man sich jetzt aber sowieso gewöhnen. Der Boden ist wohl erst wieder dann nicht mehr matschig wenn es seeeehr kalt wird und er von Matsch in steinhart gefroren übergeht ! Was ein Spaß!


----------



## Paskull (11. Oktober 2009)

Buhu wäre auch gerne gefahren. 
Naja dafür ist das Rad jetzt wieder Fit, fehlt nur noch Freizeit ohne Regen.


----------



## Scott-y (11. Oktober 2009)

@ Barbie SHG   Also wenn jemand Interesse an nem Ghost RT 5700 (RH XL, ca. 1 Jahr alt mit Restgarantie) hat....... Sind dir Raten von 50â¬ pro Monat bis Duisburg 2010  recht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (11. Oktober 2009)

An alle die noch ein Schaltauge suchen :
Vielleicht mal hier gucken :http://schaltauge.de/


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (11. Oktober 2009)

Der Deister hat sich schon einen Namen gemacht. Wenn auch hier nicht unbedingt für uns zum Vorteil.
Zitat aus der aktuellen Mountainbike "AKTUELL" Interview  : ..... Droht uns Bikern die Verbannung von den Trails? 
Antwort DIMB : .... In München, Darmstadt, Würzburg, Am Taunus-Feldber, oder am DEISTER spitzt sich die Situation zu.....

Da wird der Name Deister im gleichen Atemzug genannt.......schon Wahnsinn,wie sich das alles rumgesprochen hat.


----------



## exto (11. Oktober 2009)

Das passt doch gut zum DIMB: 

Kein Bezug zur Region, kein Handlungskonzept, keinerlei Engagement, kein Auftrag, keine Kontakte, kein Rückhalt von Seiten der Biker, keine Ahnung, worum es geht, aber dicke Fresse.

Wie gesagt, passt hervorragend in mein Bild von dieser Truppe aufgeblasener Schwätzer mit schwer übertriebenem Geltungsdrang.

Sollte noch mal jemand auf die Idee kommen, die deisterfreun.de irgend einem dieser selbsternannten Bikewelt-Verbesserer-Vereinigungen anzugliedern, müsstet ihr dafür auf mich verzichten!


----------



## schappi (11. Oktober 2009)

Exto,
du hast ja Recht!
Wenn da Leute wie Tilman Kluge das große Wort führen:
Hier sein Leserbrief aus der Bike von 11/09:



Und hier ein bischen was über ihn:
http://www.schwarzgruen.de/
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benutzer:Tilman_Kluge


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Sollte noch mal jemand auf die Idee kommen, die deisterfreun.de irgend einem dieser selbsternannten Bikewelt-Verbesserer-Vereinigungen anzugliedern, müsstet ihr dafür auf mich verzichten!




mhhh ... so leicht wird man dich los


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Oktober 2009)

apropos exto ?

was macht eigentlich deine schriftstellerische ader. 
kein blut mehr ?

waren ja noch ein paar erwähnenswerte events


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (11. Oktober 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Biker waren für Sonntag wirklich seeeeeeeehr wenige unterwegs, das stimmt! Der erste Matsch scheint abzuschrecken...



Aber einige waren es doch
Sorry Jungs,das plötzlich los mußte... alles wieder gut


----------



## Madeba (11. Oktober 2009)

uiuiui, gleich zwei Posts nacheinander...

nicht, das Du noch zum Schwätzer mutierst


----------



## exto (11. Oktober 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> apropos exto ?
> 
> was macht eigentlich deine schriftstellerische ader.
> kein blut mehr ?
> ...



Klar, waren noch. Ich hatte (und hab) allerdings im Moment so dermaßen viel Arbeit um die Ohren, dass mir auch so schon der Kopp gehörig geraucht hat. Außerdem muss sowas immer aktuell sein. nach 4/5 Tagen  interessiert's keinen mehr. Bevor ich mich in die Reihe der Anwärter auf der Dilletantenstadel einreihe, lass ich's lieber. Dann könnte ich ja auch gleich für eine der Provinzpossenblätter rund um den Deister schreiben 

A propos los werden: So leicht hängt man mich nicht ab, aber mit einer dieser Ar*chlochtrüppchen kann und will ich nix zu tun haben. Der von Sascha zitierte Artikel sagt doch schon wieder alles...


----------



## schappi (11. Oktober 2009)

Diesen Leserbrief (s.O.) von Tilman Kluge finde ich noch viel Schlimmer.
Und der Mann führt bei der und für die DIMB das große Wort.
http://www.politik-poker.de/im-wald-da-sind-die-raeuber.php#Tilman Kluge
Exto so schwer es mir fällt ich muss die leider voll und ganz rechtgeben.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Oktober 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> uiuiui, gleich zwei Posts nacheinander...
> 
> nicht, das Du noch zum Schwätzer mutierst




ne, ne , mein lieber nicht zum schwätzer. 

wollte nur , daß einer schnellstens den *4.444* beitrag schreibt .

das hast du ja nun dankenswerter übernommen . 

die runde kannst du dann am 30/10 ausgeben


----------



## chris2305 (11. Oktober 2009)

Gnade für Madeba.
War anstrengend heute.

ich sage nur schmalzbrot!


----------



## blumully (11. Oktober 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Bei unserem spontanen Kurzausflug in den Ostdeister traf man heut tatsächlich noch zwei Deisterfreunde Grüppchen  wenn auch nur kurz. Ich hatte heut leider nur wenig Zeit, deshalb nur ne fixe Runde mit drei Trails auf dem mittlerweile wieder erwachten LV . Schnell noch Pedale und Vorderrad vom Cheetah geklaut und los gings. Im Herbst und Winter werdet ihr euch wohl ab und an wieder an diesen mittlerweile noch genialeren Farbtopf gewöhnen müssen . Bergauf lässt es sich bei der ganzen Pampe deutlich angenehmer treten und bergab gehts auch smooth, auch wenn das Cheetah da noch smoother ist . Ach und ja ich gehe Maxxis fremd...ich fahre momentan vorne MM 2,35 und hinten FA und bin ganz begeistert .
> 
> Grüßele und hoffentlich bis bald zusammen im Wald
> Jenna



Einen Erkennungswert hat Deine Farbe ja schon. Dich sieht man schon von Weitem. 

Homer und ich sind heute mehr rumgeschliddert, als gefahren. Ich habe mir das Knie gestoßen, Homer hat sich in der Matsche gewälzt... War trotzdem lustig!
Ich hatte den Eindruck, als wären den nassen Wurzeln völlig egal, welche Reifen versucht haben, sie zu überqueren. Oder gibt es einen Reifen mit dem man eine nasse Wurzel ohne Rutscherei überqueren kann?


----------



## firefighter76 (11. Oktober 2009)

reifen mit spiks


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Oktober 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> ...Ach und ja ich gehe Maxxis fremd...ich fahre momentan vorne MM 2,35 und hinten FA und bin ganz begeistert .
> ...


Das geht auch nur bei deinem Fliegengewicht.
Mit MM2.5TC+ FA war ich in Merxhausen total unzufrieden. Jetzt mit MM2.5+2.35TC läufts wie auf Schienen




taifun schrieb:


> Aber einige waren es doch
> Sorry Jungs,das *ich* plötzlich los mußte... alles wieder gut


[Oberlehrermodus an] Hast das ich vergessen [Oberlehrermodus aus] 



blumully schrieb:


> Einen Erkennungswert hat Deine Farbe ja schon. Dich sieht man schon von Weitem.
> 
> Homer und ich sind heute mehr rumgeschliddert, als gefahren. Ich habe mir das Knie gestoßen, Homer hat sich in der Matsche gewälzt... War trotzdem lustig!
> Ich hatte den Eindruck, als wären den nassen Wurzeln völlig egal, welche Reifen versucht haben, sie zu überqueren. Oder gibt es einen Reifen mit dem man eine nasse Wurzel ohne Rutscherei überqueren kann?



Versucht echt mal MM. Ich hatte auf dem Barbiegrab nicht das Gefühl langsamer fahren zu müssen als im Sommer . Selbst die nassen Wurzel haben ich nur gelassen zur Kenntniss genommen. Hoerman und Pebbels konnten - so mein Gefühl - nicht folgen 
Wir haben aber auch festgestellt, dass das tiefe Tretlager des Speci für hohen Kurvengrip extrem hilfreich ist.
Dafür habe ich den Männertest auf dem N.-Pass-Trail verweigert. Und mir am Double nach der Looserkante die Restmännlichkeit geprellt. 

Für die Wetterverhältnisse der letzten Tage war der Zustand heute aber sehr gut, ich war zuhause nach fast 40 km kaum dreckig.

Bis zum NR in der Woche.
Roudy


----------



## taifun (11. Oktober 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> [Oberlehrermodus an] Hast das ich vergessen [Oberlehrermodus aus]
> 
> Bis zum NR in der Woche.
> 
> Roudy



Jawohl.....Chef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (11. Oktober 2009)

blumully schrieb:


> Einen Erkennungswert hat Deine Farbe ja schon. Dich sieht man schon von Weitem.
> 
> Homer und ich sind heute mehr rumgeschliddert, als gefahren. Ich habe mir das Knie gestoßen, Homer hat sich in der Matsche gewälzt... War trotzdem lustig!
> Ich hatte den Eindruck, als wären den nassen Wurzeln völlig egal, welche Reifen versucht haben, sie zu überqueren. Oder gibt es einen Reifen mit dem man eine nasse Wurzel ohne Rutscherei überqueren kann?



soweit ich weis gibs den nicht auf wurzeln rutscht meiner erfahrung nach alles aber im "schlamm" oder besser bei nässe ist man mit muddy marrys nicht schlecht dabei 
minon dh von maxxis oder der Specialized Clutch SX z.B. setzen sich zuschnell mit dreck zu 
Wenns hart auf hart kommt gehn auf jedenfall auch maxxis wetscream


----------



## Quen (11. Oktober 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> [Oberlehrermodus an] Hast das ich vergessen [Oberlehrermodus aus]
> 
> Bis zum NR in der Woche.
> Roudy



zum 1.) passiert bei ihm schon mal... 

zum 2.) will auch!  bald dann...


----------



## matzinski (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mal ein Deisterfreun.de Team 4 beim Winterpokal angemeldet. Es fehlen noch die Mitglieder.


----------



## KTMBasti (11. Oktober 2009)

Bin heute den Farnweg gefahren. Vom Einstieg,bis zur zweiten Forstwegkreuzung,ist er ganz schön zugewachsen. Man sieht dort auch keinerlei Spuren mehr. Fährt dort keiner mehr ? Is doch son´ schöner Trail!


----------



## Fh4n (11. Oktober 2009)

Es sollen wohl heute wieder Nagelbretter auf Bielsteinhüttentrail unterwegs gewesen sein.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Oktober 2009)

Fh4n schrieb:


> Es sollen wohl heute wieder Nagelbretter auf Bielsteinhüttentrail unterwegs gewesen sein.



Tipp an den Finder: NICHT fackeln, gleich zum Sheriff oder PN an mich    dann fahre ich hin


----------



## taifun (11. Oktober 2009)

KTMBasti schrieb:


> Bin heute den Farnweg gefahren. Vom Einstieg,bis zur zweiten Forstwegkreuzung,ist er ganz schön zugewachsen. Man sieht dort auch keinerlei Spuren mehr. Fährt dort keiner mehr ? Is doch son´ schöner Trail!



Sind erst am Di dort gefahren


Fh4n schrieb:


> Es sollen wohl heute wieder Nagelbretter auf Bielsteinhüttentrail unterwegs gewesen sein.


sicher oder nur Annahme?? Wenn ja melden


----------



## Speedpower (11. Oktober 2009)

ACHTUNG...es sind immer noch Nagelbretter im Deister vergraben...
Uns hats Heute auf dem gleichen Trail oberhalb von Springe, wo schonmal welche vergraben waren, vier Reifen geplättet. Es war ziemlich tief und gut versteckt im Laub vergraben, sodass wir es auf Anhieb erst nicht gefunden haben... Dem Zustand nach war es aber wohl schon länger vergraben und es hat halt einfach noch niemand die richtige Stelle erwischt

Edit: Okay da war der Phillip wohl schneller...


----------



## lakekeman (11. Oktober 2009)

@ Frank
mach dir mal keine zu großen Sorgen um die Pellen, mit etwas Regen- und Matscherfahrung läuft das bei dir auch wieder wie gewohnt  Ich zumindest kann auch mit meinen Fliegengewichtsreifen über den Winter fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted139849 (11. Oktober 2009)

*VERKAUFE 
PRINCETON TEC SWITCHBACK 2 LED LAMPE
 NEU *

http:////cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270468821293&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## stefan64 (11. Oktober 2009)

mekoko schrieb:


> *VERKAUFE
> PRINCETON TEC SWITCHBACK 2 LED LAMPE
> NEU *
> 
> http:////cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270468821293&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT



Haste dir auch ne DX Photonenschleuder bestellt


----------



## Deleted139849 (11. Oktober 2009)

? - LUPINE!
Empfehle auch
NITERIDER und PRINCETON TEC


----------



## schappi (12. Oktober 2009)

Die Wettervorhersage für die Woche ab Dienstag ist super.
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/103380.html
Wie sieht das Mit Dienstag Abend aus?
wer ist dabei?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## stefan64 (12. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Die Wettervorhersage für die Woche ab Dienstag ist super.
> http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/103380.html
> Wie sieht das Mit Dienstag Abend aus?
> wer ist dabei?
> ...



Wo und wann?
Leider wahrscheinlich immer noch nicht mit der Photonenschleuder.


----------



## stefan64 (12. Oktober 2009)

mekoko schrieb:


> ? - LUPINE!
> Empfehle auch
> NITERIDER und PRINCETON TEC



? = https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149 

Ist mehr oder weniger nen Nachbau von der Tesla, jedoch zu einem Preis von nur ca. 55  incl. Versand
Haben sich hier so ziemlich alle bestellt.
Und fast alle warten auch noch sehnsüchtig drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (12. Oktober 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Wo und wann?
> Leider wahrscheinlich immer noch nicht mit der Photonenschleuder.



Zeit 19:00 Uhr.

Ort:
2 Möglichkeiten
a. Süllberg Gehrdener und Benther, treffen am Bahnhof Lemmie
b. Westdeister Treffen am BBW
Wie ist eure Meinung?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Deleted139849 (12. Oktober 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Haben sich hier so ziemlich alle bestellt.



Mir sträuben sich die Haare, wenn ich lese, _*alle*_ haben dieses oder jenes (getan).


----------



## The-Rainmaker (12. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Zeit 19:00 Uhr.
> 
> Ort:
> 2 Möglichkeiten
> ...




Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal. Ich treffe mich morgen um 18.15 am Vahrenwalder Platz mit nem Kumpel und wir fahren dann zum Benther Berg.
Wollen mal seine neue Wilma ausprobieren und das Wild blenden ;-)


----------



## roofrockrider (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde gerne mal meine IRC Decostar 20W gegen eure Photonenschleudern vergleichen. Ich bin also auch dabei wenn es nicht zu nass ist.Wie lang soll die Ausfahrt dauern?
Gruß Martin


----------



## The-Rainmaker (12. Oktober 2009)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal meine IRC Decostar 20W gegen eure Photonenschleudern vergleichen. Ich bin also auch dabei wenn es nicht zu nass ist.Wie lang soll die Ausfahrt dauern?
> Gruß Martin




ich habe allerdings nur ne tesla 5 :-( langt aber auch für die nacht
am benther soll es ein paar kleine trails geben, die will mir mein kumpel mal zeigen, ich bin halt neu in dem geschäft...runter geht schon nur hoch habe ich so meine schwierigkeiten 
also wir sind so gegen 19.00 uhr wohl am berg und dann mal schauen...habe keinen zeitplan


----------



## exto (12. Oktober 2009)

mekoko schrieb:


> Mir sträuben sich die Haare, wenn ich lese, _*alle*_ haben dieses oder jenes (getan).



Deshalb hat er ja auch geschrieben "hier so ziemlich alle"...

Sauberer Auftritt, Kollege


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. Oktober 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> ? = https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149
> 
> Ist mehr oder weniger nen Nachbau von der Tesla, jedoch zu einem Preis von nur ca. 55  incl. Versand
> Haben sich hier so ziemlich alle bestellt.
> Und fast alle warten auch noch sehnsüchtig drauf


 
Im Elektronik-Unterforum hat Siam die Lampe jetzt mal gemessen.
Ich kann und will die Ergebnisse nicht interpretieren aber der Vergleich ging technisch zu Gunsten der DX-Bikelight aus.



mekoko schrieb:


> Mir sträuben sich die Haare, wenn ich lese, _*alle*_ haben dieses oder jenes (getan).


 
Du hast recht. "Alle" ist genau so falsch wie "ziemlich alle".
Ich denke es sind 8-10 der hier postenden, die die Billiglampe gekauft haben. Aber deswegen gleich hochgehen muss nicht sein oder?

Geauso störend ist dann doch Superfettdruck und riesen Schriftgröße für ein Verkaufangebot incl. ebay-link.

Bis bald im Wald
Roudy


----------



## janisj (12. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Zeit 19:00 Uhr.
> 
> Ort:
> 2 Möglichkeiten
> ...



Mir wurde am BBW passen. (ich kann wieder fahren!!!) . Wie lange ist die Tour geplant?

gruß,

janisj


----------



## taifun (12. Oktober 2009)

mekoko schrieb:


> Mir sträuben sich die Haare, wenn ich lese, _*alle*_ haben dieses oder jenes (getan).



Wenns Dich stört...lies doch woanders jeder kann das kaufen was er möchte.
Wir haben halt in einigen Sachen die gleiche Meinung-Ansicht


----------



## schappi (12. Oktober 2009)

janisj schrieb:


> Mir wurde am BBW passen. (ich kann wieder fahren!!!) . Wie lange ist die Tour geplant?
> 
> gruß,
> 
> janisj



Die Tour wird max 2h sein.
Mal schauen wer sich noch meldet.
Dann legen wir den Startpunkt morgen nachmittag fest
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janisj (12. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Die Tour wird max 2h sein.
> Mal schauen wer sich noch meldet.
> Dann legen wir den Startpunkt morgen nachmittag fest
> Gruß
> Schappi



OK, ich halte Ohren steif, mein Waldbrenner ist auch aufgeladen 

gruß,

janisj


----------



## Paskull (12. Oktober 2009)

Thx Schnappi der Tip mit der Ersatzteilliste war supi!

Hat eventuell wer Lust Mitwoch vormittag / Mittag bissel zu fahren?


----------



## Scott-y (12. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir steht´s noch nicht fest. Ich lese mit und stoße wenn´s passt mit zu.


----------



## Frolewe (12. Oktober 2009)

Mein Virus verschwindet langsam, meine Klamotten sind für morgen schon gepackt. Fahre morgen ca. 16:30 über den Benther Richtung Deister - falls es passt, würde ich *Anfänger* mich vielleicht irgendwo anschließen wollen... Bin aber kein Protektoren-Biker und hab auch nur 120 mm Federweg...


----------



## schappi (12. Oktober 2009)

Hast du denn Beleuchtung?


----------



## jemiza (12. Oktober 2009)

hallo,

es wird nun kalt und ich bin im gesicht sehr kälte empfindlich. 
könnt ihr mir eine face mask empfehlen (jack wolfskin, etc)
ich wär euch sehr verbunden.
jemi


----------



## janisj (12. Oktober 2009)

jemiza schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> es wird nun kalt und ich bin im gesicht sehr kälte empfindlich.
> könnt ihr mir eine face mask empfehlen (jack wolfskin, etc)
> ...



Ein Fullface Helm sollte dir helfen (samt Goggles)

jj

p.s. Jack wolfskin&Co ist nur für Altersheimwanderer gedacht (IMHO)


----------



## jemiza (12. Oktober 2009)

janisj schrieb:


> Ein Fullface Helm sollte dir helfen (samt Goggles)
> 
> jj
> 
> p.s. Jack wolfskin&Co ist nur für Altersheimwanderer gedacht (IMHO)



boah, das ist aber nicht nett

mal im ernst, fullface ist leider grad nicht drin. außerdem würd ich ja nicht immer mit fullface fahren, gibt ja auch touren ohne.


----------



## janisj (12. Oktober 2009)

jemiza schrieb:


> boah, das ist aber nicht nett
> 
> mal im ernst, fullface ist leider grad nicht drin. außerdem würd ich ja nicht immer mit fullface fahren, gibt ja auch touren ohne.



War nicht böse gemeint 
Eventuell dies wird dir passen: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...acing-Heist-Mask-Beanie-2008-2009::13859.html

Oder hier nachfragen : >http://www.sondereinheiten.de/einheiten/ksk/bildergalerie/link//5b4f036865/?tx_gooffotoboek_pi1[fid]=3<  


gruß,

jj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frolewe (12. Oktober 2009)

Hab ne Sigma Power LED Black Pro am Lenker. Die macht ganz schön hell...

Am Helm hab ich (noch) nix... Hab Eure Diskussion hier aber verfolgt - bekomme ja die Leuchte denn vielleicht mal zu sehen. Trail nur mit Lenkerlampe is nich wirklich spaßig, das hab ich schon ausprobiert...


----------



## taifun (12. Oktober 2009)

Frolewe schrieb:


> Mein Virus verschwindet langsam, meine Klamotten sind für morgen schon gepackt. Fahre morgen ca. 16:30 über den Benther Richtung Deister - falls es passt, würde ich *Anfänger* mich vielleicht irgendwo anschließen wollen... Bin aber kein Protektoren-Biker und hab auch nur 120 mm Federweg...



quen und Ich fahren 17:30 Uhr abWaldkater Hardtailrunde.Immer noch ohne Licht.Könntest gut dahin schaffen.


----------



## schappi (12. Oktober 2009)

jemiza schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> es wird nun kalt und ich bin im gesicht sehr kälte empfindlich.
> könnt ihr mir eine face mask empfehlen (jack wolfskin, etc)
> ...



nimm einen Buff.
http://www.wundertuecher.de/de/_Sbo...e%A0_22.html?gclid=CIC23rOwuJ0CFQESzAodQwEs7A


----------



## jemiza (12. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> nimm einen Buff.
> http://www.wundertuecher.de/de/_Sbo...e%A0_22.html?gclid=CIC23rOwuJ0CFQESzAodQwEs7A



die werden doch nach einiger zeit feucht, weil die keine löcher haben, oder nicht?
hast du erfahrung mit denen?


----------



## Paskull (12. Oktober 2009)

Schnuffeltücher! Ja es gibt wieder Schnuffeltücher! Wo sind Samson und Tiffi?

Ok was Dümmeres ist mir echt nicht eingefallen


----------



## chris2305 (13. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen,

hat jetzt schon jemand nen Erfahrungsbericht zur neuen Lampe?? Roudy?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis2901 (13. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

gibt´s noch Marathoni oder XC-Fahrer im Deister?

Bin auf der Suche nach einer Trainingsgruppe.

Ciao Dennis


----------



## Quen (13. Oktober 2009)

Dennis2901 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> gibt´s noch Marathoni oder XC-Fahrer im Deister?
> 
> ...



Yes!


----------



## schappi (13. Oktober 2009)

Dennis2901 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> gibt´s noch Marathoni oder XC-Fahrer im Deister?
> 
> ...



Ja klar!
Quen und Taifun treffen sich heute um 17:30 Uhr am Waldkater (Wennigsen Hülsebrinkstr.). Die beiden sind richtige Rennziegen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taifun (13. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ja klar!
> Quen und Taifun treffen sich heute um 17:30 Uhr am Waldkater (Wennigsen Hülsebrinkstr.). Die beiden sind richtige Rennziegen.
> Gruß
> Schappi



mäh...mäh....mäh... danke für die Blumen


----------



## Jennfa (13. Oktober 2009)

jemiza schrieb:


> die werden doch nach einiger zeit feucht, weil die keine löcher haben, oder nicht?
> hast du erfahrung mit denen?



Wenn du die über Mund und Nase ziehen willst werden die feucht, bei mir auf jeden Fall. 

*Gore *macht da ganz gute Sachen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. Oktober 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> hat jetzt schon jemand nen Erfahrungsbericht zur neuen Lampe?? Roudy?


 
Yo...hell...deutlich heller als die Selbstbautaschenlampe mit der gleichen LED. Verarbeitung ist zufriedenstellend bis gut. Laufzeit gestern 3,5h bei 100%. Von Spot / Flood und dem ganzen Kram habe ich keine Ahnung. Kann nur sagen, dass ich auf mir bekannten Wegen auch bei 55 nicht das Gefühl hatte etwas zu übersehen.
Zu dem Preis absolut unschlagbar.
Einem Vergleich zu Lupine sollte man sie aber nicht aussetzen.

=> Das moralische für und wider von Plagiaten/Nachbauten gegenüber in D verkauften Importprodukten muss jeder mit sich ausmachen.



Dennis2901 schrieb:


> Moin,
> gibt´s noch Marathoni oder XC-Fahrer im Deister?
> Bin auf der Suche nach einer Trainingsgruppe.
> Ciao Dennis


 
Je nachdem, wie du es definierst. => Ich. Hin und wieder bin ich mit dem Hardtail unterwegs, fahre bei kleinen Rennen so im Mittelfeld "rum".
Sonst Hoerman, Pebbels, Taifun, Quen, Atrailsnail, Chris2305.
Ob daraus eine Trainingsgruppe wird oder "nur" XC/MA orientierte Radtour vermag ich nicht zu sagen.


----------



## schappi (13. Oktober 2009)

Heute Abend 19:30 Uhr am BBW Barsinghausen. Trainingsrunde mit der "fetten Else" für nicht XC/Marathonfahrer.
(Nicht das uns noch einer den Schnitt hochtreibt.)
Packt gutes Licht ein.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (13. Oktober 2009)

jemiza schrieb:


> die werden doch nach einiger zeit feucht, weil die keine löcher haben, oder nicht?
> hast du erfahrung mit denen?



Wenn du ein Mann bist lass dir eine Vollbart wachsen!
Hält das Gesicht schön warm. (habe selber 30 Jahre einen Vollbart getragen)


----------



## jemiza (13. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Mann bist lass dir eine Vollbart wachsen!
> Hält das Gesicht schön warm. (habe selber 30 Jahre einen Vollbart getragen)



dafür reicht der wuchs nicht  und mit 23 vollbart? muss nicht sein....
euch viel spaß heut im deister, ich werd wohl den rest der woche pausieren und erst am we im harz wieder gas geben. mein pitch muss nämlich leider zum arzt...


----------



## chris2305 (13. Oktober 2009)

@ roudy:  DANKE!
Reicht mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (13. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Heute Abend 19:30 Uhr am BBW Barsinghausen. Trainingsrunde mit der "fetten Else" für nicht XC/Marathonfahrer.
> (Nicht das uns noch einer den Schnitt hochtreibt.)
> Packt gutes Licht ein.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Ich ordne mich mal als XC/Marathon/Freerider ohne "Fette Else" ein und komme.
Den Schnitt werde ich euch schon nicht versauen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Heute Abend 19:30 Uhr am BBW Barsinghausen. Trainingsrunde mit der "fetten Else" für nicht XC/Marathonfahrer.
> (Nicht das uns noch einer den Schnitt hochtreibt.)
> Packt gutes Licht ein.
> Gruß
> Schappi


 
Ich bin heute raus.
Meine beiden Notlandungen am Sonntag haben die morschen Knochen scheinbar doch etwas mehr durchgeschüttelt 

Das Lichtermeer hätte ich mir gern angeschaut


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. Oktober 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ich ordne mich mal als XC/Marathon/Freerider ohne "Fette Else" ein und komme.
> Den Schnitt werde ich euch schon nicht versauen.


 
Für den Männertest mit dem KLEIN "Hardtail-xc-Freerider" hast du meinen absoluten ewigen RESPEKT


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Mann bist lass dir eine Vollbart wachsen!
> Hält das Gesicht schön warm. (habe selber 30 Jahre einen Vollbart getragen)


 
Fotobeweis bitte!


----------



## taifun (13. Oktober 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Meine beiden Notlandungen am Sonntag haben die morschen Knochen scheinbar doch etwas mehr durchgeschüttelt


Bis ich mich von Euch getrennt hatte,war doch noch alles okay.
Habe ich da was nicht mitbekommen

@quen:17:30 Uhr wie immer


----------



## stefan64 (13. Oktober 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Für den Männertest mit dem KLEIN "Hardtail-xc-Freerider" hast du meinen absoluten ewigen RESPEKT



Ne Ne,
ich fahr ja schon viel, aber den Männertest am Ende des Nienstedter-Pass-Trails hab ich bis dato verweigert.
Den würd ich mir auch mit nem richtigen Freerider nochmal ganz genau überlegen müssen.
Aber Paul, der Kumpel von Johann ist da mit dem 100mm Hardtail runter.
Der verdient deinen Respekt.


----------



## Frolewe (13. Oktober 2009)

Komme nicht rechtzeitig aus'm office für 17:30 Waldkater (außer ich fahre mit dem Auto hin, was ich nicht vorhabe).  Falls da also kein Langer mit'm rot-weißen Stumpi steht, wartet nicht auf mich.

Allen viel Spaß im Wald...


----------



## roofrockrider (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin dann dabei mit Powerlampe am BBW.Ich könnte mit der S-Bahn um 19.38 Uhr am Basche HBF sein oder besser um 19.08 Uhr?


----------



## janisj (13. Oktober 2009)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Ich bin dann dabei mit Powerlampe am BBW.Ich könnte mit der S-Bahn um 19.38 Uhr am Basche HBF sein oder besser um 19.08 Uhr?



Wo ist Basche? ewtl nicht weit von BBW, wir werden dich schon da warten.

gruß,

jj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergab_treter (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

waren heute im Deister unterwegs, dort liefen zig Leute rum und haben ne umfrage unter MTB`lern (und vielleicht auch Wanderern) gemacht. Haben gesagt die Umfrage ist von Landkreis Hannover, weil es so viele Konflikte mit Wanderern gäbe.

Mal sehen ob was bei rauskommt, vielleicht wird der Deister ja für Wanderer gesperrt

Gruß René


----------



## chris2305 (13. Oktober 2009)

???


----------



## Paskull (13. Oktober 2009)

Ja ich weiß komische Zeit aber hat jemand Lust morgen (Mittwoch)  Vormittag/ Mittag zu fahren?

Bentherberg oder Deister?


----------



## Torben. (13. Oktober 2009)

soweit ich mitbekommen habe läuft diese umfrage schon seit einer woche hoffentlich wirds diesmal was


----------



## janisj (13. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Heute Abend 19:30 Uhr am BBW Barsinghausen. Trainingsrunde mit der "fetten Else" für nicht XC/Marathonfahrer.
> (Nicht das uns noch einer den Schnitt hochtreibt.)
> Packt gutes Licht ein.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Entweder war ich zu spät (war am BBW um 19:36 wegen Stau), oder ihr wart zu eilig. Habe dann eine kleine runde alleine gedreht ( es ist echt Scch***** alleine in der Nacht durch den Wald zu fahren... ).



janisj


----------



## schappi (13. Oktober 2009)

Es tut mir leid!
ich habe 19:30 geschrieben, aber 19:00 Uhr gemeint.
wir sind um 19:30 Uhr zu dritt gestartet nachdem keiner mehr kam. Stefan hat uns dann nochangerufen und uns auf dem Weg zum Kamm eingeholt.
Wir sind Feggendorfer, Funkturm und Day After gefahren und waren um 21:30 Uhr zurück.
Das mit 19:30 Uhr war eine Freudschefehleistung von mir.
Nächsten Dienstag um 19:00 Uhr BBW.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (13. Oktober 2009)

Das mit den Uhrzeiten scheint sich etwas durch alle Bereiche zu ziehen, oder? 
Stichwort 24 h


----------



## schappi (14. Oktober 2009)

Hat jemand Lust bei dem schönen Wetter heute  Nachmittag oder Abend noch eine Runde zu drehen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (14. Oktober 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Das mit den Uhrzeiten scheint sich etwas durch alle Bereiche zu ziehen, oder?
> Stichwort 24 h


----------



## varadero (14. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> ... bei dem schönen Wetter heute  Nachmittag ...


es schneit (vor meinem Bürofenster)!!!!! 
Von weiter oben will ich erst gar nicht sprechen.


----------



## jemiza (14. Oktober 2009)

varadero schrieb:


> es schneit!!!!!



im deister?


----------



## schappi (14. Oktober 2009)

varadero schrieb:


> es schneit!!!!!



Du wohnst halt falsch
Bei uns sieht es so aus:
http://www.aspria.com/aspria-hannover/de/nicht-mitglieder/besuchen-sie-uns/webcam.aspx
Brockenrocken wird ja auch etwas weiß
http://www.harztourist.de/brockencam.asp
aber weiter unten siehts gut aus:
http://www.hsb-wr.de/hsb_barrierefrei/webcams/dah/dah_bhf.htm#
http://www.seilbahnen-thale.de/de/interaktiv/webcams.php


----------



## varadero (14. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Du wohnst halt falsch


findest Du?



 

 




 

 



ne ne, das passt schon so!


----------



## chris2305 (14. Oktober 2009)

varadero schrieb:


> findest Du?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falsch ja weil zu weit weg!!


----------



## janisj (14. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust bei dem schönen Wetter heute  Nachmittag oder Abend noch eine Runde zu drehen?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Wenn es ab 19:00 wird (sprich Nightride) dann ja. 

gruß,

janisj


----------



## schappi (14. Oktober 2009)

Hab eben gerade noch einen termin reinbekommen für heute: wird nichts bei mir, Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hab eben gerade noch einen termin reinbekommen für heute: wird nichts bei mir, Sorry



Habe ich gemerkt, so habe ich dir Fotos in den Briefkasten gelegt


----------



## 1Tintin (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
liegt am Sonntag ne Trailrunde an?
Vermisse die Berge im Deister.

Viele Grüsse vonne Nordsee

Tintin


----------



## Paskull (14. Oktober 2009)

Wochenende Biken klingt gut habe auch schon Entzug!


----------



## Madeba (14. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hab eben gerade noch einen termin reinbekommen für heute: wird nichts bei mir, Sorry



Habe ich gemerkt, so habe ich die Fotos Deiner Tochter in die Hand gedrückt


----------



## taifun (15. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

Heute 17:30 Uhr Waldkater....!


----------



## chris2305 (15. Oktober 2009)

http://www.ndz.de/portal/lokales/sp...rettern-wieder-durch-Naegel-_arid,183724.html

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Quen (15. Oktober 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Heute 17:30 Uhr Waldkater....!



Brrrr! 

Bin dabei!


----------



## stefan64 (15. Oktober 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> http://www.ndz.de/portal/lokales/sp...rettern-wieder-durch-Naegel-_arid,183724.html
> 
> Guten Morgen!



Liest sich doch ganz nett.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Oktober 2009)

wer ist beim basche bike biathlon am samstag dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (15. Oktober 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> wer ist beim basche bike biathlon am samstag dabei?



Wollte evtl. zum gucken hin - fährst du mit?

Strecke soll wohl alles andere als anspruchsvoll sein...


----------



## schappi (15. Oktober 2009)

Hier noch einmal der Artikel in der NeuenDeisterzeitung

Der Herr Richter hatte gestern bei mir angerufen und recherchiert:
*Springe
Mountainbiker brettern wieder durch NÃ¤gel*

Springe (ric). Erneut ist im Deister eine gefÃ¤hrliche Falle aufgestellt worden: Wieder sind mehrere Mountainbiker in ein mit NÃ¤geln prÃ¤pariertes Brett gefahren, das unter Laub versteckt war. WÃ¤hrenddessen gehen im Hintergrund die Arbeiten fÃ¼r ein ausgewiesenes Streckennetz weiter. Die Region hat eine Befragung in Auftrag gegeben. Mitte Juli war es erstmals zu einer hinterlistigen Attacke im HÃ¶henzug auf Springer Gebiet gekommen (NDZ berichtete). Daraufhin entbrannte eine wilde Diskussion. Biker fÃ¼hlten sich kriminalisiert â waren aber auch verÃ¤ngstigt. In Internetforen Ã¤uÃerten sich Sportfreunde aus ganz Deutschland zu der Problematik. SÃ¶ren Hohmann von den Deisterfreunden, dem Klub, dem mehrere Hundert heimische Mountainbiker angehÃ¶ren, hat jetzt erneut Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet.

Der aktuelle Vorfall ereignete sich nur rund 100 Meter entfernt von der Stelle der ersten Nagelbrett-Attacke. âDieses Mal wurden drei Biker in Gefahr gebracht, dabei wurden ihre Reifen und SchlÃ¤uche zerstÃ¶rtâ, so Hohmann. Die Fahrer waren Profis einer Bike-Schmiede im Weserbergland, die den Deister als TestgelÃ¤nde nutzen â er bietet ihnen optimale Bedingungen. Beim Bergab-Fahren (Downhill) erreichen die Sportler teilweise immense Geschwindigkeiten â der unbekannte Fahrradfeind hatte schwere Verletzungen durch seine Tat in Kauf genommen, kritisieren die Sportler.

WÃ¤hrenddessen hat die Region Hannover ein IngenieurbÃ¼ro mit der Vorbereitung fÃ¼r ein ausgewiesenes und legales Streckennetz beauftragt. Wiederholt hatten die Deisterfreunde darauf gepocht. âJetzt wird die Sache ernst genommenâ, stellt Biker-Sprecher Carsten Boltze erfreut fest. Und Christian Kreutz von der Region sagt: âWir sind politisch aufgefordert worden zu ermitteln.â Das Ziel sei eine fÃ¼r alle Interessengruppen tragbare LÃ¶sung. Ein BÃ¼ro befragt an vier Tagen mithilfe von Studenten Radfahrer direkt im Wald Ã¼ber ihre WÃ¼nsche und Motivationen.

Mit der Stadt sind die GesprÃ¤che allerdings noch nicht weiter fortgeschritten, bemÃ¤ngelt Boltze. Nach einem Krisengipfel wurden die Springer FÃ¶rster und JagdpÃ¤chter gebeten, in einer Karte speziell zu schÃ¼tzende Zonen einzuzeichnen â im Anschluss sollten die Mountainbiker ihre bevorzugten Strecken markieren. âLeider haben wir die Karte noch nicht bekommen â aber wir bleiben am Ball.â


----------



## Power-Valve (15. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> ...von den Deisterfreunden, dem Klub, dem mehrere Hundert heimische Mountainbiker angehören....



Boah!

;-)

Gruss Uwe


----------



## chris2305 (15. Oktober 2009)

KLUB??????? mehrere Hundert Biker angehören????

Das der Herr Richter so dick auftragen muss.....

Viel schlimmer finde ich die Überschrift " ...brettern....."


----------



## Power-Valve (15. Oktober 2009)

naja, er haette auch "uebers Brett nageln" schreiben koennen, da ist "brettern" in Verbindung mit dem Nagelbrett aber wohl besser...


----------



## schappi (15. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du mal schaust wer hier im Form alles aktiv ist im Deister fährt und postet dann kommst du schon auf 160 Leute
*Benutzername/	Beiträge*
schappi	421
roudy_da_tree	319
hoerman2201	310
taifun	300
exto	243
Phil81	220
Homer_Simplon	165
SamyRSJ4	164
matzinski	149
Madeba	139
Jennfa	135
Downhillfaller	123
toschi	105
firefighter76	103
taxifolia	101
blumully	66
Scott-y	65
Barbie SHG	63
stefan64	59
chris2305	57
lakekeman	57
Quen	52
_Sync_	50
Evel Knievel	49
McNim	49
1Tintin	41
Hitzi	35
Ladys-MTB	35
Lucky-Luke-03	34
MichiP	33
marcx	31
Saiklist	31
Paskull	29
Niggels	27
janisj	27
Darkwing Duck	26
k_star	24
heyho	23
tweetygogo	20
Loni	19
LocoFanatic	19
Epinephrin	19
Torben.	18
Power-Valve	17
pebblesathome	16
jemiza	15
varadero	15
Fh4n	14
Kampfmaschine	14
caneloni	13
afausl	12
H/WF-Honk	12
roofrockrider	11
tom de la zett	11
[email protected]	11
berkel	10
SPECALIZED2oo8	10
atrailsnail	9
Basche	9
BUNTETRUEMMER	9
Jimmy	9
Wielrenner	9
The-Rainmaker	8
Dr. Ritzel	8
Deister Koffer	7
FlatterAugust	6
danieLQ	6
Frolewe	6
NoFear61	6
NoFear94	6
schotti65	6
mOrick	6
Bogeyman	6
eisenmann1	5
Lintzi	5
schwermetall	5
DAMDAM	5
KTMBasti	5
mekoko	5
Thaler	5
bastis	5
Devuse	5
4mate	4
Timo_TW	4
baumschubser	4
Stronglight	4
Bumble	4
Brook	4
MUD´doc	3
herkulars	3
Burn-y	3
insider	3
cxfahrer	3
Rolem	3
checkb	3
Neartheabyss	3
Karo1409	3
momme	3
gloshabigur	3
booky	3
SXEwarrior	2
bicicletta	2
Titanspeiche	2
wurzelpistensau	2
Flame-Blade	2
ralfathome	2
Deisterbuddler	2
könni	2
JOGA72	2
The_Big_Lion	2
hülemüll	2
GloriousM	2
Rambuu	2
Pan	2
Der Dicke Mann	2
alex m.	2
Litza	2
Mirro	2
HorstvomForst	2
rigger	2
Iggy80	2
kippi	2
faustus77	2
GrayFox	2
Ankalagon	2
Desert Rat	1
mh320i	1
JayPKay	1
slaine	1
zarea	1
dinosaur	1
CubeMTB	1
gnafert	1
Bergab_treter	1
HajoM	1
morcom	1
zwo x m	1
timtim	1
Maruu	1
Wetterfrosch	1
harmstommy	1
Octane	1
Danno	1
Wasserträger	1
Gagman	1
Günther-Kette-R	1
DonMomente	1
Silent	1
Janny	1
Dennis2901	1
DrFroop	1
Freeride81	1
hoermy	1
Surtre	1
mucho	1
RidingWebster	1
baiano	1
Speedpower	1
Jimi der Bayer	1


Thema anzeigen & Fenster schließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (15. Oktober 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> KLUB??????? mehrere Hundert Biker angehören????
> 
> Das der Herr Richter so dick auftragen muss.....
> 
> Viel schlimmer finde ich die Überschrift " ...brettern....."



Das wohl´min. das 5 fache durch den Deister fährt ist mir auch klar..

Nur Deisterfreun.de ist kein Club und den  Deisterfreunden gehören auch nicht mehrere hundert Leute an, oder.

Es ging auch eher ums dicke Auftragen

Vielleicht versteht man mich jetzt


----------



## Power-Valve (15. Oktober 2009)

Freunde des Deisters im besten Sinne sind wir ja eh alle... Nur das gruene Trikot tragen nicht alle... 
Passt schon!

Uwe


----------



## taifun (15. Oktober 2009)

Ha,Beitrag 301... hoerman ich komme näher..


----------



## herkulars (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde die Darstellung schon ganz gut so. Klar ist es kein Club im eigentlichen Sinne, aber versuch das mal jemandem klarzumachen, der keine Ahnung hat was ein Internetforum ist.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Oktober 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Wollte evtl. zum gucken hin - fährst du mit?
> 
> Strecke soll wohl alles andere als anspruchsvoll sein...



ja, werde wohl starten.
und über die strecke brauchen wir wohl nicht reden. 
starrgabel und leichte reifen ....


----------



## atrailsnail (15. Oktober 2009)

Wie lange soll die Ausfahrt dauern? Braucht man Licht? Dafür habe ich im Moment (noch) keine Lösung. 
So könnte ich gleich zwei der von roudy gegründeten Racer-Trainingsgruppe kennenlernen . 



taifun schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Heute 17:30 Uhr Waldkater....!


----------



## Scott865 (15. Oktober 2009)

Hi leute,bin neu hier.wollt mal fragen habt ihr ne homepage oder ähnliches,wegen fahr-terminen???
bzw. könntet ihr mir schreiben wann ihr mal ne runde dreht??

danke schon mal ihm vorraus.

Grüz Scott


----------



## schappi (15. Oktober 2009)

@Scott
wan wer wo fährt wird alles hier verabredet.
Also einfach mitlesen und dich melden wenn du mit willst.
Z. B. Starten heute um 17:30 Uhr einige in wennigsen am Waldkater zu einer schnellen Rund
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Paskull (15. Oktober 2009)

Wie ich es hasse so lange zu arbeiten! 
Wie sieht es morgen oder am WE aus mit biken schon was geplant?


----------



## taifun (15. Oktober 2009)

atrailsnail schrieb:


> Wie lange soll die Ausfahrt dauern? Braucht man Licht? Dafür habe ich im Moment (noch) keine Lösung.
> So könnte ich gleich zwei der von roudy gegründeten Racer-Trainingsgruppe kennenlernen .



Nein,wir fahren noch ohne Licht...haben gute Augen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott865 (15. Oktober 2009)

Ja super.
@Paskull Morgen oder WE wäre ich mit dabei.


----------



## Jennfa (15. Oktober 2009)

Wir sind am Sonntag wahrscheinlich auch so zur typischen Zeit (12) am Waldkater...kommt drauf an wie lang es Samstag Abend wird. Ich wünsche den Brocken Rocken Leuten ein schönes Wochenende und kommt heile zurück ! 

Grüßele Jenna


----------



## Quen (15. Oktober 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Nein,wir fahren noch ohne Licht...haben gute Augen


Jawoll, zumindest hat es gereicht um zurück durch den sehr düsteren Gehrdener Berg zu finden... 

Ansonsten war das heute doch ne schöne kurze und recht zügige Runde mit 35 km und 500 HM.


----------



## stefan64 (15. Oktober 2009)

Scott865 schrieb:


> Ja super.
> @Paskull Morgen oder WE wäre ich mit dabei.



Für Frühaufsteher habe ich noch den familienfreundlichen Termin am Sonntag um 9:15 Uhr oben auf dem Benther Berg zu einer XC/Marathon/Freeride-Runde anzubieten.
In der Regel werden dann zwei bis drei Trails im Deister abgefahren und wir sind meist so gegen 14:00 Uhr zurück in Hannover.


----------



## atrailsnail (15. Oktober 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Jawoll, zumindest hat es gereicht um zurück durch den sehr düsteren Gehrdener Berg zu finden...



Sorry, meine Leute (und damit das Ende meiner Aufsichtspflicht) kamen erst gegen 17.30 Uhr zurück, so dass es selbst bei Lichtgeschwindigkeit kaum möglich gewesen wäre, um 17.30h am Waldkater zu sein (sind so viele Ampeln unterwegs ). Vielleicht klappt´s ein anderes Mal.


----------



## Scott865 (15. Oktober 2009)

@Stefan64 klingt super.bin dabei wo treffen???


----------



## Scott-y (15. Oktober 2009)

FÃ¼r alle DX-Lampen KÃ¤ufer habt ihr die Adappter fÃ¼rÂ´s LadegerÃ¤t schon sonst wÃ¼rde ich eine Sammelbestellung machen und wir teilen uns das Porto. Die gibts von 1-9â¬. Ich wÃ¼rde die 1â¬ Teile nehmen und spÃ¤testens am Montag bestellen. Wer Interesse hat melden.


----------



## exto (15. Oktober 2009)

Gibt's hier noch jemanden außer mir, der keine Photonen-Abschuss-Rampe geordert hat?


----------



## taifun (15. Oktober 2009)

War heute schöne flotte Runde. 30 km 500 hm. Waldkater,Nienstedter Pass Trail,Woltjebuche und dann im Dunkel ohne Licht zurück...lustig
Wird jetzt ab 18:30 Uhr doch sehr schnell im Wald düster.

*Achtung*,im zweiten Teil Nienstedter Pass Trail liegt ein Faustdickes Kabel über den Weg-scheint von den masten gefallen zu sein.Wir sind nicht sicher,ob es ein Strom oder Telefonkabel ist.
*Also vorsicht geboten*



atrailsnail schrieb:


> Vielleicht klappt´s ein anderes Mal.



Wir habe 10 min gewartet Aber okay!





Scott-y schrieb:


> Für alle DX-Lampen Käufer habt ihr die Adappter für´s Ladegerät



Ja haben wir,aber Danke

Was liegt am Sa an ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (15. Oktober 2009)

Scott865 schrieb:


> @Stefan64 klingt super.bin dabei wo treffen???



Ich starte immer um 8:40 Uhr in Linden, da ich von hier bis zum Benther Berg rauf ca. 35 min brauche.
Oben auf dem Benther beim Fundament treffe ich mich dann normalerweise um 9:15 Uhr mit Duweistschonwer und Matzinski.
Wo genau aus Hannover kommst du denn; wegen Treffpunkt.

@Matze, seid ihr Sonntag überhaupt dabei?


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Gibt's hier noch jemanden außer mir, der keine Photonen-Abschuss-Rampe geordert hat?



ja, hier . 

ich hab ne hope vision 4 geordert


----------



## atrailsnail (15. Oktober 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Wir habe 10 min gewartet Aber okay!
> 
> 
> Tut mir leid.  Nächstes Mal mit HandyNr., so dass kurzfristiger Kontakt möglich ist.


----------



## taifun (15. Oktober 2009)

Hier was für unseren Nachwuchs....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cb3c57RGPJ0"]YouTube - 5 years old mountainbiker[/ame]


----------



## exto (15. Oktober 2009)

Sehr geil!

Nur dass der arme Kerl sein ganzes Leben mit dem klangvollen Namen "Falk Arne" leben muss, rührt mein Herz...


----------



## firefighter76 (15. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Gibt's hier noch jemanden außer mir, der keine Photonen-Abschuss-Rampe geordert hat?



ich hab keine bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Oktober 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Das wohl´min. das 5 fache durch den Deister fährt ist mir auch klar..
> Nur Deisterfreun.de ist kein Club und den  Deisterfreunden gehören auch nicht mehrere hundert Leute an, oder.
> Es ging auch eher ums dicke Auftragen
> Vielleicht versteht man mich jetzt



Club schon eher als "Verein" (da wars das böse Wort)



Power-Valve schrieb:


> Freunde des Deisters im besten Sinne sind wir ja eh alle... Nur das gruene Trikot tragen nicht alle...
> Passt schon!
> Uwe



Eben(t) man kann den deister auch ohne grünes Trikot lieben. Wichtig sind Spaß und Einstellung nicht Dresscode und Federweg 



exto schrieb:


> Gibt's hier noch jemanden außer mir, der keine Photonen-Abschuss-Rampe geordert hat?


Soo 40-50 Beiträge vorher war einer 
Aber eben nur einer


----------



## Madeba (15. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Gibt's hier noch jemanden außer mir, der keine Photonen-Abschuss-Rampe geordert hat?



dann sind wir schon zu viert ! Vielleicht sollten wir uns, um den Flutlichtrowdys mal zu zeigen, daß es auch anders geht, am Samstag Mittag  zum Biken treffen


----------



## Hitzi (16. Oktober 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Hier was für unseren Nachwuchs....
> 
> YouTube - 5 years old mountainbiker




So stelle ich mir das in ca. 5 Jahren auch vor 

Aber der Name...........  

und es wird defintiv andere Musik geben........ AC/DC - Highway to hell....... könnte da ganz weit vorne liegen


----------



## Scott865 (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich wohn aufm Mühlenberg.
Fundament??sagt mir nix.Ist das in der nähe vom Parkplatz???


----------



## Madeba (16. Oktober 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Hier was für unseren Nachwuchs....


ohne Federung, ohne Schaltung... 

hoffentlich verweichlicht der Kleine nicht irgendwann


----------



## stefan64 (16. Oktober 2009)

Scott865 schrieb:


> Ich wohn aufm Mühlenberg.
> Fundament??sagt mir nix.Ist das in der nähe vom Parkplatz???



Nee,
das Fundament ist ganz oben auf dem Benther.
Da muß wohl früher mal ein Aussichtsturm gestanden haben.
Die vier Betonklötze sind noch da.


----------



## schappi (16. Oktober 2009)

Das is ausem Kriech, da waren Flakstellungen am Benther.


----------



## saxer66 (16. Oktober 2009)

@Stefan:
werd dann Sonntag auch mal wieder dabei sein!



stefan64 schrieb:


> Für Frühaufsteher habe ich noch den familienfreundlichen Termin am Sonntag um 9:15 Uhr oben auf dem Benther Berg zu einer XC/Marathon/Freeride-Runde anzubieten.
> In der Regel werden dann zwei bis drei Trails im Deister abgefahren und wir sind meist so gegen 14:00 Uhr zurück in Hannover.


----------



## Barbie SHG (16. Oktober 2009)

Falls jemand am Sonntag keine Lust auf schlammige Trails hat,
wir fahren am Schaumburger MTB TAg (alles Waldautobahn) in den Bückebergen mit.
Ist ne lockere Angelegenheit, man kann jederzeit abkürzen, verlängern usw.
Sind ca. 50Km und 1000 HMs. Zeit wird nicht genommen, dafür gibts 2 Verpflegungsstationen und ne kleine Veranstaltung am Ziel.
http://www.schaumburger-mtb-tag.de/seite/MTB01.htm

Wir werden uns vermutlich gegen 10:00 in Wendthagen treffen.
Falls jemand mit uns fahren will, schickt ne PN.


Gruß Tom


----------



## marcx (16. Oktober 2009)

aaargh ich wollte da so gerne mitfahren, zumal meine bessere hälfte in bergkirchen wohnt, da is die anreise nich so weit 

leider wird da nix draus, ich liege voll flach mit ner fetten erkältung :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paskull (16. Oktober 2009)

Ne ne Schlamm muss ein nur nicht am frühen morgen.
Würde sagen Sonntag 12 Uhr Waldkater klingt gut.
Nur wo ist der Waldkater 

Werde mal versuchen meine bessere Hälfte zu überzeugen.


----------



## Scott865 (16. Oktober 2009)

@ Stefan64

jetzt wo du es sagst.ich glaub ich weiß wo das ist.
wie siehts wettertechnisch aus.werdet ihr definitiv fahren???


----------



## stefan64 (16. Oktober 2009)

Scott865 schrieb:


> @ Stefan64
> 
> jetzt wo du es sagst.ich glaub ich weiß wo das ist.
> wie siehts wettertechnisch aus.werdet ihr definitiv fahren???



Wetteronline sagt 8 Grad und keinen Regen.
Viel besser wird das Bikewetter dieses Jahr nicht mehr.
Obwohl, könnte sein, daß ich nochmal ne Woche auf die Kanaren fahre

Also saxer66 und ich fahren auf jeden Fall.
Auf Antwort von Duweistschonwer und Matzinski warte ich noch.

@Matze: Gib mal laut.


----------



## taifun (16. Oktober 2009)

Wer fährt morgen im Deister ? Sonntag habe eigendlich keine Zeit


----------



## Quen (16. Oktober 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Wer fährt morgen im Deister ? Sonntag habe eigendlich keine Zeit


Und uneigentlich? 

SO ist aus Wettersicht wohl die bessere Wahl... Mal gucken ob dann noch Blätter an den Bäumen sind.


----------



## Jennfa (16. Oktober 2009)

Sonntag um 12 treffen sich meist die Freerider/Downhiller und auch einige andere Biker (u.a. auch mal die Deisterfreunde) am Parkplatz Waldkater. Wir werden vermutlich mit dem Auto kommen, Sonntags bin ich immer etwas faul , und warten dann auf dem Parkplatz. Mit der Bahn kommt man da auch super hin: siehe hier.

Viele Grüße
Jenna


----------



## Scott865 (16. Oktober 2009)

Korrekt klingt gut.bin 100% dabei.


----------



## schappi (16. Oktober 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Wer fährt morgen im Deister ? Sonntag habe eigendlich keine Zeit



Samstag um 12:00 Uhr ist treffen mit den Süntelbikern am Nienstedter Pass wg gemeinsamer Tour. Ich bin da und Lucky Luke auch und ganz viele Süntebiker.
Meine Photonenschleuder wurde heute versandt


----------



## taifun (16. Oktober 2009)

Das ist gut...welches Bike?
 Enduro oder reicht Hardtail? Wann fährst los,können ja zusammen hin fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (16. Oktober 2009)

Leichtes Bike,
ih fahre mit dem auto hin, weil ich Lucky Luke noch einen Laufradsatz mitbringe


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Oktober 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Das ist gut...welches Bike?
> Enduro oder reicht Hardtail? Wann fährst los,können ja zusammen hin fahren.



komme mit herrn fritzz ( will ja spaß haben  ) und direkt. 
will so gg. 11.00 uhr in springe los. laube sollte ich gg. 11.35 uhr
schaffen. 
dann noch schnell den zettel ausfüllen und weiter .

treffen wir uns dort ?


----------



## taifun (16. Oktober 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> komme mit herrn fritzz ( will ja spaß haben  ) und direkt.
> will so gg. 11.00 uhr in springe los. laube sollte ich gg. 11.35 uhr
> schaffen.
> dann noch schnell den zettel ausfüllen und weiter .
> ...



Okay...komme dann auch mit Enduro,aber ohne Fullface oder?


----------



## Madeba (16. Oktober 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Okay...komme dann auch mit Enduro,aber ohne Fullface oder?



nimm besser alle Klamotten mit, die Du hast. Sonst wird Dir kalt.


----------



## Madeba (16. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich bin da und Lucky Luke auch und *ganz viele *Süntebiker.


weißt Du etwas, was ich nicht weiß ?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. Oktober 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Falls jemand am Sonntag keine Lust auf schlammige Trails hat,
> wir fahren am Schaumburger MTB TAg (alles Waldautobahn) in den Bückebergen mit.
> Ist ne lockere Angelegenheit, man kann jederzeit abkürzen, verlängern usw.
> Sind ca. 50Km und 1000 HMs. Zeit wird nicht genommen, dafür gibts 2 Verpflegungsstationen und ne kleine Veranstaltung am Ziel.
> ...


Vorgemerkt  Falls es klappt, rufe ich euch an.



marcx schrieb:


> aaargh ich wollte da so gerne mitfahren, zumal meine bessere hälfte in bergkirchen wohnt, da is die anreise nich so weit
> 
> leider wird da nix draus, ich liege voll flach mit ner fetten erkältung :/


Du bist eindeutig zu viel im center und der Uni und nicht im Wald!



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> komme mit herrn fritzz ( will ja spaß haben  ) und direkt.
> will so gg. 11.00 uhr in springe los. laube sollte ich gg. 11.35 uhr
> schaffen.
> dann noch schnell den zettel ausfüllen und weiter .
> ...


Ich mache Samstag in Familie, euch viel Spaß.
"Falls" es paßt, würde ich aber schnell mal zum Abstimmen rumkommen. Zum Waldkater und zurück geht ja in 30 Min


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (17. Oktober 2009)

Morgen....wartet nicht auf mich.
Muß heute morgen noch dringend was erledigen(vergessen) und weiß nicht ob ich es zeitlich schaffe.
Eventuell komme nach...


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Oktober 2009)

ja, ja, ... 

tolle ausrede. fiel dir keine bessere ein ?

mach mich in 5 min auf zum nienstedter. 
bis gleich


----------



## matzinski (17. Oktober 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Wetteronline sagt 8 Grad und keinen Regen.
> Viel besser wird das Bikewetter dieses Jahr nicht mehr.
> Obwohl, könnte sein, daß ich nochmal ne Woche auf die Kanaren fahre
> 
> ...


Wir sind dabei! 9:15 am Fundament.


----------



## taifun (17. Oktober 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ja, ja, ...
> 
> tolle ausrede. fiel dir keine bessere ein ?



Keine Ausrede -Tatsache!!

Leider ging wirklich nicht mehr...

Dafür war die Post da Funzel ist angekommen


----------



## stefan64 (17. Oktober 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wir sind dabei! 9:15 am Fundament.



Hi Matze,
bring morgen mal die Shifter mit.
Die Kurbel hol ich mir ein andernmal ab.
Knete hab ich dann morgen dabei.

Stefan


----------



## Brook (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab dann auch unterschrieben ... weiss nicht wer von 500 Unterschriften sprach, aber da fehlen uns wohl bis morgen Abend noch allerhand!!

Ist sehr gut aufgezogen, stehen wirklich überall mit Ihren Fragebögen - könnten jedoch etwas griffiger an die potenziellen Radler ran. Aber klar, bei dem Wetter! Der Kollege an der Laube muss bis 17.oo Uhr und war gegen 12.oo schon arg durchgefröstelt - wollte mir erst einen Satz der Fragen mal mitnehmen, sie dann hier hochladen ... hole ich vielleicht nach. Lieblingstrails dürfen auch eingetragen werden ... hab versucht das Grab zu treffen ;-)


----------



## matzinski (17. Oktober 2009)

meine Funzel ist heute auch angekommen. Wie lange ist denn die Ladezeit? Weiß das einer?  Ist leider keine Gebrauchsanweisung dabei. Ansonsten sieht das Teil ganz brauchbar aus.



stefan64 schrieb:


> Hi Matze,
> bring morgen mal die Shifter mit.
> Die Kurbel hol ich mir ein andernmal ab.
> Knete hab ich dann morgen dabei.
> ...


mach ich


----------



## Paskull (17. Oktober 2009)

@Exto was ist aus dem Fahrtechniktraining geworden? Hätte auf jeden Fall Interesse.

@jenna 12:00 schaffen wir nicht. 11:58 ist Zug am Bahnhof.

Wie sieht es um Wennigsen aus? Also Schwierigkeitsmäßig und Konditionsmäßig?


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Oktober 2009)

@ dhf 
@ exto 

es geht doch  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjWWJKa3UqY&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## blumully (17. Oktober 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Sonntag um 12 treffen sich meist die Freerider/Downhiller und auch einige andere Biker (u.a. auch mal die Deisterfreunde) am Parkplatz Waldkater. Wir werden vermutlich mit dem Auto kommen, Sonntags bin ich immer etwas faul , und warten dann auf dem Parkplatz. Mit der Bahn kommt man da auch super hin: siehe hier.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Jenna



Das gibts doch gar nicht - Mit dem Auto von Barsinghausen zum Waldkater? Da lohnt ja nicht das ganze Zeug ins Auto zu schmeißen. 
Falls Ihr doch mit dem Rad anreist, sagt doch bitte bescheid - dann könnte ich mich anschließen und müßte nicht ganz alleine zum Waldkater radeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (17. Oktober 2009)

War gerade mal im Wald...die neue Lampe testen.
Muß sagen,ist schon im abgedimmten Level recht hell
Aber im im vollen Modus echt 

Jungs,war eine gute Entscheidung die zu bestellen.

Baugleiche gibts jetzt auch teuerer hier http://www.mytinysun.de/shop/page/1?shop_param=


----------



## MichiP (17. Oktober 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ dhf
> @ exto
> 
> es geht doch
> ...




Moin,

die Jungs von Trailtech kann ich nur empfehlen. Habe mit meinen Kumpels dort den Anfängerkurs belegt und wir hatten eine Menge Spaß.
Die bieten auch Enduro und DH an und ab ca. 5 Leuten auch Individuell.
Was war denn mit dem Anfängerkurs???
Hab jetzt eine Leihbike aber leider nur am 26.10 Zeit......ist da noch was in Planung.

gruß

Michele


----------



## Downhillfaller (17. Oktober 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ dhf
> @ exto
> 
> es geht doch
> ...



Ja nicht schlecht der Typ  und das bei dem Wasser 
Aber Schappi wäre da heute mit den RR auch noch runtergefahren 

Borr, L-L-03 und ich sind dann noch den Teerweg kpl. runter und dann zur Kreuzbuche zurück und noch Heisterburg runter, bis zum Nienstedter war es dann noch ein verdammt langer und matschiger (Irr-)Weg 
Punkt 19 Uhr waren wir am Parkplatz  

War echt geil heute, aber MuddyMarry klebt wie Teufel, ich musste immer bergab voll reintreten um L-L-03 folgen zu können 

Schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (17. Oktober 2009)

Wie kommt ihr schon an unser Video vom Brocken rocken ran? Das wetter ist hier kein thema. 20 grad und staubtrocken. Schöne grüsse in den matschigen deister


----------



## Jennfa (17. Oktober 2009)

Sorry Frank, werden definitiv mit Auto anreisen. Hier wird heut Abend noch ein wenig Wein fließen . Dann kannste wenigstens in deinem fixen Tempo anreisen und musst nicht auf mich warten .

@paskull: auf die Bahnfahrer wird immer gewartet. Ab 12 ist treffen, Bahnfahrer sind meist erst um 12:10-15 da, kein Problem. Die Strecken sind nicht schwer und es besteht immer die Möglichkeit nebenher den Forstweg runter zu fahren und man ist nie weit vom Waldkater entfernt. Das ist das Gute am Ostdeister !

Grüße auch in den Harz
Jenna


----------



## 1Tintin (17. Oktober 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> War gerade mal im Wald...die neue Lampe testen.
> Muß sagen,ist schon im abgedimmten Level recht hell
> Aber im im vollen Modus echt
> 
> ...



Musste vorhin feststellen das mein Akku + Ladegerät putt is.

Hast du mal den link wo ihr dieses "Superlicht" bestellt habt?
Name / Typ / ...
Tintin


----------



## _Sync_ (17. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, ich denke mal ich bin Morgen auch mit dabei...


----------



## Quen (18. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Homer,
> heute um 17:30 BBW ich bin da, Bring bitte deinen Bike Begleithund mit, damit uns nicht auch sowas passiert:
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

mir ist vorhin im Gehrdener Berg ein Fußgänger mit besagten Hund (sieht man ja nun nicht sooo häufig...) begegnet - die Polizei, welche ich gleich kontaktiert habe - interessierte dies jedoch herzlich wenig.

- "hm, da haben wir zur Zeit eh keinen Wagen in der Nähe frei"
- "da müssen wir uns erst noch einen zurecht schnitzen"
- "nee fahren sie mal weiter, ich gebe das mal an die Kollegen in Ronnenberg, die gucken dann mal ob da mal was war"

Danke auch, und *dafür *rufe ich dort an? Selbst wenn die später noch jemanden geschickt haben, wie wollen die dem im Wald finden (wenn er dann nicht eh schon zu Hause ist). 

Ansonten war es heute eine zügige, anfangs recht frische, Runde inkl. Barbie und Mögebier. Hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Barbie SHG (18. Oktober 2009)

Wir, Matzebu, Scotty, Kaí und ich sind heute die 60Km / 1200HM Runde beim SChaumburger MTB Tag gefahren.
Es waren ca. 280 gemeldete Teilnehmer und eine (obwohl ohne Trails) gelungene Veranstaltung bei allerbestem Herbstwetter.
Weizen und Bratwurst am Ende waren auch perfekt.
Leider haben wir keine weiteren Deisterfreunde angetroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Oktober 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Leider haben wir keine weiteren Deisterfreunde angetroffen.



wir waren ja auch auf den trails


----------



## taifun (18. Oktober 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Ansonten war es heute eine zügige, anfangs recht frische, Runde inkl. Barbie und Mögebier. Hat Spaß gemacht!



Genau, 2 flotte Stunden und mehrere Fragebogen ausgefüllt

Hättest den gleich zur Polizei schleifen sollen...


----------



## jemiza (18. Oktober 2009)

ich komm grad ausm harz. wir sind gestern ca 20 km gefahren und heit knapp 30. hat an beiden tag viel geregnet und heut total gegossen, dass wir abbrechen mussten.
war aber trotzdem super.
hab mir bei einem sturz leider ne unwucht in die vorderfelge gehauen. wird atb aber wahrscheinlich noch retten können.
wie war das wtter im deister und sind die trails sehr matschig? wir sind zum teil mehr gerutscht als gerollt.
euch nen guten abend.
jemi


----------



## schappi (18. Oktober 2009)

Heute war Kaiserwetter Sonnenschein den ganzen Tag. Gestern war durchwachsen, hat aber der Tour mit den Süntelbikern keinen Abbruch getan. Ich bin gestern alle Trails mit dem Racing Ralf gefahren. Wobei das auf Wurzeln schon etwas rutschig war. MM ist da besser. Morgen wird die dicke Else auff MM umbereift (GG vorne und TC hinten). 
dann steht dem NR am Dienstag nichts mehr im Wege. *Wer kommt mit NR Dienstag 19:00 Uhr BBW?*
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (18. Oktober 2009)

Homer
berichte mal vom Brockenrocken.
wie wars?


----------



## janisj (18. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> *Wer kommt mit NR Dienstag 19:00 Uhr BBW?*
> Gruß
> Schappi



ICH, und zwar um 19:00 

gruß,

jj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (18. Oktober 2009)

Mal was anderes: kennt jemand einen guten/fähigen Optiker in Hannover oder der Region, der vernünftige Sport-/Radbrillen (Adidas, Rudy Project, etc.) mit angepasster Sehstärke (r+h, ...) im Sortiment hat?

Adressen finde ich zwar übers Netz, mir gehts jedoch in erster Linie um positive Er*fahr*ungen...

Danke


----------



## schappi (18. Oktober 2009)

Hast du schonmal 1Tages-kontaktlinsen probiert?


----------



## Quen (18. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal 1Tages-kontaktlinsen probiert?


Komme mit Kontaktlinsen leider überhaupt nicht klar.


----------



## Downhillfaller (18. Oktober 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: kennt jemand einen guten/fähigen Optiker in Hannover oder der Region, der vernünftige Sport-/Radbrillen (Adidas, Rudy Project, etc.) mit angepasster Sehstärke (r+h, ...) im Sortiment hat?
> 
> Adressen finde ich zwar übers Netz, mir gehts jedoch in erster Linie um positive Er*fahr*ungen...
> 
> Danke



Ich hab seit 1,5 J. die Adidas Evil Eye mit opt.Gläsern von R+H und einer Kurzsichtigkeit von 2,5 bis 3 Diop. und ne leichten Hornhautverkrümmung und war sofort begeistert. Ich hatte 0-Probleme beim sehen, ganz im Gegenteil zu den anderen Systemen mit Inlay usw.
Hat mich so 320 gekostet mit den Polycarbon dingsdabumsda Gläsern.
Allein die Brille wurde schon für 160-200 verkauft.

Gebe Dir gerne den Kontakt per PM von meinem Optiker in meiner Nähe. Normaler Weise kostet dieses System  ca. 500


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab ne Adidas Evil Eye mit Optikeinsatz. Die Brille hab ich bei der CC DM in Bad Salzdetfurth zum sensationellen Kurs von 88,- gekauft und hab mit in Barsinghausen bei "die Optik" für rund 125,- die Einsätze machen lassen. Die waren dort sogar so kulant, dass die die zerkratzen Originalsonnengläser bei Adidas reklamiert haben und mir noch nen Satz gelbe Scheiben für 40,- bestellt haben.


----------



## taifun (18. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern alle Trails mit dem Racing Ralf gefahren. Wobei das auf Wurzeln schon etwas rutschig war.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Naja...habe den auch drauf (abgefahren).Auf Nässe und Matsch ist der sehr rutschig.Mußt höllisch aufpassen....aber selbst Mögebier geht damit einigermaßen.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Homer
> berichte mal vom Brockenrocken.
> wie wars?



BR war ziemlich nass, kalt, verschneit aber geil 
oberhalb von 750 m konnte man nur schieben oder tragen, bergab driften schlittern und auch treten. unterhalb der Schneegrenze waren die Stiege (Wurmbergstieg z.B.) so gut fahrbar wie der Bullerbach.  Die FR Strecke im Bikepark war lustig. 4-5 m lange Pfützen die bis zur Nabe tief waren und abwechselnd Wurzeln, Steine, Matsch und Wasser waren schon ein bisschen tricky, dafür aber nicht so steil. Der Trail vom Achtermann war ein Highlight. Da fuhr es sich wie in einem 3m breiten Flussbett mit so großen Steinen, dass man sich auch mit 160 mm FW ne Linie suchen muss. Ich hab ne Menge über Schlechtwetterausrüstung, die mir noch fehlt und glitschige Holzbrücken gelernt .Der Winter kann kommen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. Oktober 2009)

Homer, hast du die Brille in Bad Salzdethfurth zufällig bei einem Herrn Geldmacher gekauft? Mit dem habe ich zusammen im Krankenhaus gelegen als mein Schlüsselbein gebrochen war.


----------



## schappi (18. Oktober 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> BR war ziemlich nass, kalt, verschneit aber geil
> oberhalb von 750 m konnte man nur schieben oder tragen, bergab driften schlittern und auch treten. unterhalb der Schneegrenze waren die Stiege (Wurmbergstieg z.B.) so gut fahrbar wie der Bullerbach.  Die FR Strecke im Bikepark war lustig. 4-5 m lange Pfützen die bis zur Nabe tief waren und abwechselnd Wurzeln, Steine, Matsch und Wasser waren schon ein bisschen tricky, dafür aber nicht so steil. Der Trail vom Achtermann war ein Highlight. Da fuhr es sich wie in einem 3m breiten Flussbett mit so großen Steinen, dass man sich auch mit 160 mm FW ne Linie suchen muss. Ich hab ne Menge über Schlechtwetterausrüstung, die mir noch fehlt und glitschige Holzbrücken gelernt .Der Winter kann kommen.



apropos Ausrütsung,
wie heißt die Bekleidungsfirma von der du deine Arbeitssachen bekommst?
Hst du einen Katalog oder gibt es einen Onlinekatalog?
Ich brauche eine Latzhose in balistic Nylon oder Funktionsfaser.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. Oktober 2009)

Heute hats nur für 2 Trails gereicht 
Aber die mit Schmackes. Ich hatte mal die Pulsuhr dabei.

Barbie am Ausgang 182Bpm im Mittel 170 Bpm
Farn (auf Wunsch von Evel von ganz oben) 150-175Bpm
NICHT aus Angst, das lag am Tempo.

`N Kumpel von Evel hat uns noch eindrucksvoll gezeigt, dass ein Raceking mit Fahrtechnik nicht langsamer sein muss als MM ohne Fahrtechnik.
Auch wenn Ihm auf seinem Hardtail nach dem Farn alle weh tat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> apropos Ausrütsung,
> wie heißt die Bekleidungsfirma von der du deine Arbeitssachen bekommst?
> Hst du einen Katalog oder gibt es einen Onlinekatalog?
> Ich brauche eine Latzhose in balistic Nylon oder Funktionsfaser.
> ...



guckst du hier da ist auch gleich der genial leichte, warme, winddichte und spotbillige Pullover.


----------



## schappi (19. Oktober 2009)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Musste vorhin feststellen das mein Akku + Ladegerät putt is.
> 
> Hast du mal den link wo ihr dieses "Superlicht" bestellt habt?
> Name / Typ / ...
> Tintin



gugst du hier: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489
Dauer ca 4 Wochen bis sie da ist.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Scott-y (19. Oktober 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: kennt jemand einen guten/fÃ¤higen Optiker in Hannover oder der Region, der vernÃ¼nftige Sport-/Radbrillen (Adidas, Rudy Project, etc.) mit angepasster SehstÃ¤rke (r+h, ...) im Sortiment hat?
> 
> Adressen finde ich zwar Ã¼bers Netz, mir gehts jedoch in erster Linie um positive Er*fahr*ungen...
> 
> Danke



Ich habe die und der Service funktioniert und der Preis stimmt http://www.cool-eye-company.de/inde...tegory_id=113&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=26
 Ich fahre die seit 2 Jahren und bin zufrieden. Die Liefern auch schnell. Als Forumsmitglied bekommst Du deine GlÃ¤ser und und Zwei Brillen deiner Wahl so weit ich es in Erinnerung habe zu Preis von 69â¬. Das selbe Brillensystem gibt es auch in Isernhagen bei einem Optiker den habe ich auf der Bikmesse am TÃ¶nisberg kennen gelernt, der Preis war glaube ich der selbe. Da must du aber Googlen


----------



## Scott-y (19. Oktober 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Wir, Matzebu, Scotty, Kaí und ich sind heute die 60Km / 1200HM Runde beim SChaumburger MTB Tag gefahren.
> Es waren ca. 280 gemeldete Teilnehmer und eine (obwohl ohne Trails) gelungene Veranstaltung bei allerbestem Herbstwetter.
> Weizen und Bratwurst am Ende waren auch perfekt.
> Leider haben wir keine weiteren Deisterfreunde angetroffen.


 Bist du den selben Weg gefahren wie ich? Wahrscheinlich hast du bei den Anstiegen öfferst die Fahrspur gewechselt, denn sonst kann es nicht sein das du 8km und 170 Hm mehr hast als ich
 Die mehr Hm kann ich mir ja noch erklären, denn ich glaube du bist noch mal ein Stück wieder runter und noch mal hoch.


----------



## Kai76 (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Das war schon ne runde Veranstaltung,schade das ich nur direkt danach wieder los musste-das Bierchen trinke ich nen anderes mal mit!

Gruß Kai


----------



## Phil81 (19. Oktober 2009)

Morgen um 19:00 am BBW ?

Die neue Funzel will getestet werden


----------



## Barbie SHG (19. Oktober 2009)

@ Scotty: 1187HM und 57KM
(Angaben oben waren lt. Veranstalter)
Ich würd sagen, du brauchst nen neuen Tacho


----------



## Homer_Simplon (19. Oktober 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Morgen um 19:00 am BBW ?
> 
> Die neue Funzel will getestet werden



jo   das Wetter kann nur gut sein


----------



## taifun (19. Oktober 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Die neue Funzel will getestet werden



genau....

quen:17:30 Uhr Waldkater...habe ja jetzt was helles am Lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (19. Oktober 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Morgen um 19:00 am BBW ?
> 
> Die neue Funzel will getestet werden



Meine ist noch nicht da

Bin aber trotzdem dabei


----------



## janisj (19. Oktober 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Morgen um 19:00 am BBW ?
> 
> Die neue Funzel will getestet werden



Letzte Dienstag Schappi&Co waren ja im Deister mit Photonenschleuder unterwegs. Danach kam die meldungen....
http://www.nonstopnews.de/meldung/9857
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...tigste-Thema-KINA-Astronomie;art57716,2229783

Schauen wir mal was am Mittwoch nach unser Dienstags-Nightride kommen wird.


----------



## taifun (19. Oktober 2009)

janisj schrieb:


> Letzte Dienstag Schappi&Co waren ja im Deister mit Photonenschleuder unterwegs. Danach kam die meldungen....
> http://www.nonstopnews.de/meldung/9857
> http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...tigste-Thema-KINA-Astronomie;art57716,2229783
> 
> Schauen wir mal was am Mittwoch nach unser Dienstags-Nightride kommen wird.




Der war gut..


----------



## Quen (19. Oktober 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> genau....
> 
> quen:17:30 Uhr Waldkater...habe ja jetzt was helles am Lenker



Nö!

_Muss_ doch zum Spinning von der Arbeit. 

Hoffe das meine Leuchte bald kommt...

Aber ich wäre *Donnerstag *für eine Runde *ab 17:30, Waldkater* zu haben - allerdings: noch ohne Licht! Also wirklich nur recht kurz...

@ Stefan: wegen der Judy-Brücke warte ich noch auf das genaue Maß, ich melde mich!

Grüße


----------



## Paskull (19. Oktober 2009)

Waren heute auch Runde drehen und nachdem der Bodenkontakt etwas unsanft ausfiehl habe ich mich entschlossen mir Protektoren zuzulegen.

Schienenbein Knie und Ellbogen und einen leichten Fullface.

Meine Ideen dazu:

Oneal Rocker für Arme und Beine und ein Bell Belletristic DH oder 661 Full Comp (bei dem bekomme ich das Gewicht nicht raus)

Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## exto (20. Oktober 2009)

Giro Remedy!

Wenn du den aufhattest, fülen sich alle anderen irgendwie doof an  Gibt's hin und wieder mal bei BMO als "Deal of the day". Hab meinen (Carbon) da günstig bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott865 (20. Oktober 2009)

Hi Stefan seit ihr am Sonntag wieder im Deister unterwegs??


----------



## taifun (20. Oktober 2009)

Paskull schrieb:


> Waren heute auch Runde drehen und nachdem der Bodenkontakt etwas unsanft ausfiehl habe ich mich entschlossen mir Protektoren zuzulegen.
> 
> Schienenbein Knie und Ellbogen und einen leichten Fullface.
> 
> ...



Fahre Bell - Drop DH Fullface Helm 2009 - Lopes Signature Edition

gute sicht.belüftung top,leicht,komfortabel...


----------



## lakekeman (20. Oktober 2009)

Paskull schrieb:


> Bell Belletristic DH oder 661 Full Comp (bei dem bekomme ich das Gewicht nicht raus)



Definitiv ausprobieren was am besten auf deinen Kopf passt, das kann man pauschal nie sagen. Mir hat damals auch der Giro Remedy einfach am besten gepasst, auch wenn er "etwas" klobig ist im Vergleich zu z.B. TLD Helmen. Gewicht ist denke ich uninteressant.



Paskull schrieb:


> Oneal Rocker für Arme und Beine



Mir gefallen die Fox Launch Knee/Shinpads sehr gut. Ich dachte nie ich kann jemals komplette Touren mit Protektoren an fahren weil ich es immer so ungemütlich fand, mit den Teilen kann ich das


----------



## varadero (20. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Giro Remedy! ...


den fährt doch auch der _nette Onkel_  bei euch:



  

 

 


 

 



Kurz nachdem ich das erste Bild gemacht habe hat er ihn dort den Berg hinunter geworfen. Und wenige Minuten später hat er den Helm bei einem Überschlag _richtig_ ausprobiert!


----------



## MichiP (20. Oktober 2009)

Zum Helm hätte ich auch noch mal eine Frage.
Wie lösen die Brillenträger das Problem???
Normale Brille und dann noch eine zweite drüber. Nur mit "normaler Brille"
Ich persönlich hab eine Bikebrille mit eingearbeitete "Gläsern" und zwei Wechselscheiben mit verschiedener Tönung. Wenn ich diese aufsetzen würde könnte ich  doch keine FR/DH Skibrille oder wie auch immer noch da rüber tragen????
Kontaktlinsen kommen nicht in Frage die vertrag ich nicht sonderlich.

hoffe es ist einigermaßen verständlich was ich meine


gruß

Michele


----------



## taifun (20. Oktober 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Nö!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hm..sonst wer heute Abend ab Waldkater oder Bredenbeck unterwegs?
Do bin ich doch in Goslar...schaffe das wahrscheinlich nicht


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. Oktober 2009)

Also am Helm aufprobieren kommst du nicht vorbei.
Jeder hat seinen Tip: Meiner ist Specialized Deviant (129,-)
Ich habe vorher so 5-10 FF-Helme bestellt und probiert, da leider kein Shop mehrere Modelle liegen hat.




MichiP schrieb:


> Zum Helm hätte ich auch noch mal eine Frage.
> Wie lösen die Brillenträger das Problem???
> Normale Brille und dann noch eine zweite drüber. Nur mit "normaler Brille"
> Ich persönlich hab eine Bikebrille mit eingearbeitete "Gläsern" und zwei Wechselscheiben mit verschiedener Tönung. Wenn ich diese aufsetzen würde könnte ich doch keine FR/DH Skibrille oder wie auch immer noch da rüber tragen????
> ...


 
Hier die Antwort von Brillenträger: Wenn du mit deiner Alltagsbrille fahren willst, dann nur mit "Skibrille" (heißt bei der Jugend heute Goggle).
Ich habe mir zum testen eine von Hein Gericke geholt, die war ein Griff ins Klo weil nach 5 Touren die Scheibe schon zerkratzt war.
Zudem beschlagen diese Dinger im Winter recht schnell, wenn du stehen bleibst.
Trotzdem unschlagbar wenn es schnell und dreckig zugeht, da sind die Augen vor Zugluft, Ästen und Dreckbeschuss am besten geschützt.
Aber vorher testen, ob die Sehbrille darunter paßt und ob die Goggle in den Helmausschnitt paßt.
Alternativ trage ich auch mal meine Bikebrille mit Optikeinsatz. Dann aber ohne Goggle.


----------



## stefan64 (20. Oktober 2009)

Scott865 schrieb:


> Hi Stefan seit ihr am Sonntag wieder im Deister unterwegs??



Sonntag ist ja noch lange hin, aber angepeilt ist wieder 9:15 Uhr am Fundament oben auf dem BB.


----------



## stefan64 (20. Oktober 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Morgen um 19:00 am BBW ?
> 
> Die neue Funzel will getestet werden



@Phil, um 18:30 Uhr schließt sich mein Kofferraum.
Solltest du das schaffen, kannst du mitfahren.


----------



## Phil81 (20. Oktober 2009)

Setzt mich ja ganz schön unter Druck  aber das schaffe ich

Vielen Dank! Bis nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (20. Oktober 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hier die Antwort von Brillenträger: Wenn du mit deiner Alltagsbrille fahren willst, dann nur mit "Skibrille" (heißt bei der Jugend heute Goggle).
> Ich habe mir zum testen eine von Hein Gericke geholt, die war ein Griff ins Klo weil nach 5 Touren die Scheibe schon zerkratzt war.
> Zudem beschlagen diese Dinger im Winter recht schnell, wenn du stehen bleibst.



..wer bleibt denn stehen ??
Helmempfehlungen sind Quatsch, wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiß nur probieren hilft weiter.

Hier noch eine erprobte, günstige ( in der Bucht 44, 50  !!) Brille http://www.raeer.com/shopexd.asp?page=&id=29863?var=00000, brillenträgergeeignet.

taxi


----------



## Quen (20. Oktober 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> hm..sonst wer heute Abend ab Waldkater oder Bredenbeck unterwegs?
> Do bin ich doch in Goslar...schaffe das wahrscheinlich nicht


Komm ins Elan, ein Rad ist bestimmt noch frei... 

Btw: hab' gestern Klaus J. noch den (er)neu(t)en Mitgliedsantrag vorbeigebracht - hast ja recht, ist doch die vernünftigste Lösung.


----------



## stefan64 (20. Oktober 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Setzt mich ja ganz schön unter Druck  aber das schaffe ich
> 
> Vielen Dank! Bis nachher



Mit Druck solltest du ja eigentlich umgehen können.
Wenn sich die S-Bahn Türen schließen ist ja mal richtig Sch...


----------



## Phil81 (20. Oktober 2009)

Ne weil 30 min später schon die nächste kommt


----------



## MichiP (20. Oktober 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hier die Antwort von Brillenträger: Wenn du mit deiner Alltagsbrille fahren willst, dann nur mit "Skibrille" (heißt bei der Jugend heute Goggle).
> Ich habe mir zum testen eine von Hein Gericke geholt, die war ein Griff ins Klo weil nach 5 Touren die Scheibe schon zerkratzt war.
> Zudem beschlagen diese Dinger im Winter recht schnell, wenn du stehen bleibst.
> Trotzdem unschlagbar wenn es schnell und dreckig zugeht, da sind die Augen vor Zugluft, Ästen und Dreckbeschuss am besten geschützt.
> ...




Danke 

gruß

Michele


----------



## schappi (20. Oktober 2009)

varadero schrieb:


> den fährt doch auch der _nette Onkel_  bei euch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da habe ich mich nict vorwärts sondern seitwärts überschlagen, d. H ich bin aus den Steilenhang herausgefallen und ein paar m abgestürzt.
Aber bis auf ein paar Kratzer ist dem Helm nichts passiert. Dem netten Onkel sowieso nicht. der hatte ja einen Giro Remedy auf.
Inzwischen habe ich das Visier auch schon einmal geschrottet weil ich einen Köpper von einem kleine Drop gemacht habe. Aber Ersatzvisiere sind kein Problem.
An protektotren kann ich noch die 661 ins Feld führen, ich bin mit dem Tragekomfort und der Passform sehr zufrieden, da sie im Bereich der Gelenke Neoprenstulpen haben.
Dadurch muß man leider zum Anziehen der Beinprotektoren die Schuhe aussziehen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (20. Oktober 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Komm ins Elan, ein Rad ist bestimmt noch frei...
> 
> Btw: hab' gestern Klaus J. noch den (er)neu(t)en Mitgliedsantrag vorbeigebracht - hast ja recht, ist doch die vernünftigste Lösung.



Quen wo gehst du denn Dienstags zum Spinning hin? Basche?


----------



## schappi (20. Oktober 2009)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ..wer bleibt denn stehen ??
> Helmempfehlungen sind Quatsch, wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiÃ nur probieren hilft weiter.
> 
> Hier noch eine erprobte, gÃ¼nstige ( in der Bucht 44, 50 â¬ !!) Brille http://www.raeer.com/shopexd.asp?page=&id=29863?var=00000, brillentrÃ¤gergeeignet.
> ...



die Brille ist ja mit 14,50 bei Raer schweinebillig! http://www.raeer.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?catid=266
Mir gefÃ¤llt noch die RAF Fliegerbrille, ist nur nicht fÃ¼r BrillentrÃ¤ger geeignet
FÃ¼r EVel haben die sogar eone NVA Panzer und Motorradbrille


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Oktober 2009)

@ exto - 

reitturnier ist abgesagt. 

wäre zwar jetzt ein wenig kurzfristig, aber wie sähe es mit dem fahrtechnikseminar der damen dieses WE aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (20. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Quen wo gehst du denn Dienstags zum Spinning hin? Basche?



Ne,da geht er normalerweise mit mir Biken.. Das war ein versehen



Quen schrieb:


> Komm ins Elan, ein Rad ist bestimmt noch frei...


fahre doch  lieber draußen,reicht schon wenn Gerhard das immer macht nicht wahr


Quen schrieb:


> Btw: hab' gestern Klaus J. noch den (er)neu(t)en Mitgliedsantrag vorbeigebracht - hast ja recht, ist doch die vernünftigste Lösung.



Siehste,sag ich doch.Freut mich,das du auf mich gehört hast

War heute dann allein Lampe testen...nur 1h und 25 km 500hm..
Mann sieht wirklich im Dunkeln jetzt die Bäume wurde aber recht  zum schluß

Wie viel Licht haben  den die andern heute gehabt???


----------



## exto (20. Oktober 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ exto -
> 
> reitturnier ist abgesagt.
> 
> wäre zwar jetzt ein wenig kurzfristig, aber wie sähe es mit dem fahrtechnikseminar der damen dieses WE aus?



Das ist tatsächlich ein bisschen kurzfristig. Hab im Moment Magenprobleme und würde deshalb nicht mal zur Laube hochkommen.

November is'n guter Monat. Da ist sonst nix los...


----------



## Quen (20. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Quen wo gehst du denn Dienstags zum Spinning hin? Basche?


War leider nur eine einmalige Geschichte meines Arbeitgebers im Elan Wennigsen.  Aber die Radländer trainieren meines Wissens nach auch im Elan. Aber keine Ahnung ob man sich dort anschließen kann.

*Edit:* hat jemand Lust und Zeit am Donnerstag zu fahren? Auf Grund der immer früher einsetzenden Dunkelheit würde ich auch im Benther oder Gehrdener Berg fahren, Deister wird für mich ohne Licht langsam aber sicher einfach zu knapp - wie wär's mit einem Start gegen 17 Uhr in einem der o.g. "Berge"?

Gruß!


----------



## Paskull (20. Oktober 2009)

@Fahrtechniktraining werde mal bei meiner nachfragen.

Waren heute Protektoren testen.
-O´neal sitzen eher mittelmäßig
-Raceface sitzen gut bekommen aber unteren Bänder der Knieschützer nicht zu
Jemand erfahrung mit Dainese 3X oder IXS Assault?

Armschützer habe ich nix brauchbares gefunden rutschen alle auf meine dünnen Ärmchen ;(


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (21. Oktober 2009)

Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, der seine Hong-Kong Funzel beim Zoll abholen muss?????
Und dann auch noch in Hameln
Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen, wenn sie wenigstens in Hannover gelandet wäre.


----------



## Quen (21. Oktober 2009)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, der seine Hong-Kong Funzel beim Zoll abholen muss?????
> Und dann auch noch in Hameln
> Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen, wenn sie wenigstens in Hannover gelandet wäre.


Bestimmt haben die auch so tolle Öffnungszeiten wie in Hannover (musste da aber eine Gabel abholen  )...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (21. Oktober 2009)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, der seine Hong-Kong Funzel beim Zoll abholen muss?????:................



Man muss den Leuten vom Zoll nur mal einen guten Tip geben, dann fischen die sich auch die richtigen raus 
Nimm den Tag frei, die haben viele Fragen an Dich 

taxi


----------



## Downhillfaller (21. Oktober 2009)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, der seine Hong-Kong Funzel beim Zoll abholen muss?????
> Und dann auch noch in Hameln
> Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen, wenn sie wenigstens in Hannover gelandet wäre.



Mein GPS durfte ich damals in Hannover abholen. Kam mir vor wie ein Verbrecher 
Aber du bist ja von der anderen Truppe 
Dann nimm mal brav deine Rechnung mit 
Meine Funzel ist noch nicht "shipped" 
Warte doch noch etwas, dann können wir vieleicht einen Bus mieten und nach Hameln donnern


----------



## taifun (21. Oktober 2009)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, der seine Hong-Kong Funzel beim Zoll abholen muss?????
> Und dann auch noch in Hameln
> Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen, wenn sie wenigstens in Hannover gelandet wäre.



Wer weiß,wie viele Du gekauft hast um Sie weiter zu verkaufen



Paskull schrieb:


> Jemand erfahrung mit Dainese 3X
> 
> Armschützer habe ich nix brauchbares gefunden rutschen alle auf meine dünnen Ärmchen ;(



Fahre diese Dainese Knee Guards ,komme damit  gut klar.Kannst auch Touren locker damit fahren.
Probiere mal diese für Arme Sixsixone Com

@quen : vielleicht schaffe es morgen doch früher...kann aber nicht 100% zusagen.Wenn,dann sms.


----------



## Quen (21. Oktober 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> @quen : vielleicht schaffe es morgen doch früher...kann aber nicht 100% zusagen.Wenn,dann sms.


Das wär' top!

Btw: Tätigkeitsnachweis von gestern...


----------



## matzinski (22. Oktober 2009)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, der seine Hong-Kong Funzel beim Zoll abholen muss?????
> Und dann auch noch in Hameln
> Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen, wenn sie wenigstens in Hannover gelandet wäre.


Liegt bestimmt daran, daß als Warendeklaration "gift" draufsteht. Die in Hameln können wahrscheinlich kein Englisch und haben da so einen Verdacht ...


----------



## Jennfa (22. Oktober 2009)

Wer fährt wann/wo/was am Wochenende? 

Grüße Jenna


----------



## Paskull (22. Oktober 2009)

Daniel und meine Vielfältigkeit haben im Moment eine Ausritt für Sa. geplant so gegen mittag.

Neue Protektoren, Helm etc testen.


----------



## Phil81 (22. Oktober 2009)

Sonntag nicht so früh


----------



## schappi (22. Oktober 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Wer fährt wann/wo/was am Wochenende?
> 
> Grüße Jenna



Ich hätte auch Lust!
Biete mal was an. Vieleicht Start bei euch vor der Tür an der Sängereiche.
Habe das kleine braune Pony jetzt rundrum mít maschliebenden Marias bestückt.
Da jetzt auch meine wetterfeste Winterhose da ist macht mir das Wetter nichts aus (Homer vielen Dank für den Tip mit Engelbert Strauss, die Hose ist aus dem gleichen Material wie von Platzangst, genial geschnitten und nur halb so teuer)http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho...id=59d053d491d44a25b0c13da9565e19bda20bbb2fda
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch Lust!
> Biete mal was an. Vieleicht Start bei euch vor der Tür an der Sängereiche.
> Habe das kleine braune Pony jetzt rundrum mít maschliebenden Marias bestückt.
> Da jetzt auch meine wetterfeste Winterhose  ist macht mir das Wetter nichts aus (Homer vielen Dank für den Tip mit Engelbert Strauss, die Hose ist aus dem gleichen Material wie von Platzangst, genial geschnitten und nur halb so teuer)http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho...id=59d053d491d44a25b0c13da9565e19bda20bbb2fda
> ...



Ich würde gern am Sonntag fahren und natürlich am liebsten im Westdeister  
Ich hab mir die gleiche wie Deine bestellt, nur als Funktionshose Wind und Wasserdicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Oktober 2009)

ich bin raus dieses wochenende . 
heute mal wieder ne ladung cortison ins endzündete isg-gelenk bekommen.
hoffe mich morgen vllt. mal wieder ohne schmerzen bewegen zu können. 
z. zt. ist nur liegen schmerzfrei möglich 
selbst das sitzen vorm pc ist nicht wirklich toll . 

euch viel spaß auf den trails


----------



## matzinski (22. Oktober 2009)

Hi Sören, 

sind das immer noch die Nachwirkungen des Stunts von der Kartoffelkiste? Dann hättest du dir den Pokal aber redlich verdient. 

Hoffentlich wird's bald wieder. Gute Besserung.


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Oktober 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hi Sören,
> 
> sind das immer noch die Nachwirkungen des Stunts von der Kartoffelkiste? Dann hättest du dir den Pokal aber redlich verdient.
> 
> Hoffentlich wird's bald wieder. Gute Besserung.



nee, nee, 
das sitzt im rücken , nicht im knie  
ne richtig fiese geschichte , die höllisch weh tut. 
http://www.biowellmed.de/fachartikel-631.html


----------



## Hitzi (22. Oktober 2009)

Da das Wetter eher richtig bescheiden ist kommt man auf viele tolle Ideen 

Mein Bike auf der neuen Rolle im Büro..........

Jetzt wird heimlich angegriffen









Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Scott-y (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich unterstütze am WE auch die Phama-Industrie durch die Einnahme von Kortison. Es war wohl schlechte Luft in den Bückebergen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Oktober 2009)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Ich unterstütze am WE auch die Phama-Industrie durch die Einnahme von Kortison. Es war wohl schlechte Luft in den Bückebergen.




waren wohl zu wenig trails


----------



## Evel Knievel (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich wollt am Sonntag etwas früher los und übern Paß zum Waldkater fahren. Ich hab da was total lustiges entdeckt und wollte euch das mal zeigen, danach kann man sich ja trennen.
Wie wär's kurz nach 10 am BBW, falls jemand mit der S-Bahn kommt?


----------



## Barbie SHG (23. Oktober 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> waren wohl zu wenig trails



Daran hats vielleicht auch gelegen, ich glaube aber es lag an der Auskühlung oben aufm Berg als er auf den Rest unserer Truppe warten musste


----------



## schappi (23. Oktober 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich wollt am Sonntag etwas früher los und übern Paß zum Waldkater fahren. Ich hab da was total lustiges entdeckt und wollte euch das mal zeigen, danach kann man sich ja trennen.
> Wie wär's kurz nach 10 am BBW, falls jemand mit der S-Bahn kommt?


Was lustiges entdeckt hört sich spannend an
Ich bin dann am Sonntag um 10:00 Uhr am BBW
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (23. Oktober 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Da das Wetter eher richtig bescheiden ist kommt man auf viele tolle Ideen
> 
> Mein Bike auf der neuen Rolle im Büro..........
> 
> Jetzt wird heimlich angegriffen



Sehr schön! Da sieht sie wesentlich besser aus als bei mir hochkant im Keller! 

Fährst Du mit oder ohne Propedal?


----------



## Jennfa (23. Oktober 2009)

Sonntag 10:00 BBW geht klar. Kommen dann mit rüber zum Waldkater zum Treffen um 12. Da gabeln wir dann den Rest auf . Bin ja mal gespannt was Evel lustiges gefunden hat ! Samstag werden wir wohl Vormittags ne kleine Runde hier drehen, da wir später weg müssen.

Grüßele Jenna


----------



## _Sync_ (23. Oktober 2009)

Sonntag 10Uhr BBW klingt gut...


----------



## Hitzi (23. Oktober 2009)

herkulars schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Da sieht sie wesentlich besser aus als bei mir hochkant im Keller!
> 
> Fährst Du mit oder ohne Propedal?



Ich fahre ohne Propedal....... unter realistischen Bedingungen 

Dazu ein Freerider Filmchen und man kann sogar mitmachen 

Wenn nicht immer diese komsiche Musik in den Filmen wäre......

Also noch einmal vielen Dank


----------



## herkulars (23. Oktober 2009)

Gerne!


----------



## taifun (23. Oktober 2009)

Wer fährt morgen ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (23. Oktober 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Wer fährt morgen ??


guckst du handy... 

Bin für 10 Uhr (oder 10:30) Waldkater und dann rüber Richtung Nordmannturm, Teufelsbrücke... will da gern mal wieder fahren. Hätte Bock auf ~60km, 1000+ HM.

Dabei?


----------



## Deleted 104857 (23. Oktober 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Wer fährt morgen ??



Wollte ich auch gerade fragen, wir fahren zu zweit ab Münder und wären gegen 12.30 am Annaturm, um dann weiter Richtung Westdeister zu fahren.

Jemand Interesse?

Gruss,

Marco


----------



## Paskull (23. Oktober 2009)

Daniel und mir Sind morgen ab 12 unterwegs BBW oder Waldkater wissen wir aber noch nicht.


----------



## blumully (23. Oktober 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Sonntag 10:00 BBW geht klar. Kommen dann mit rüber zum Waldkater zum Treffen um 12. Da gabeln wir dann den Rest auf . Bin ja mal gespannt was Evel lustiges gefunden hat ! Samstag werden wir wohl Vormittags ne kleine Runde hier drehen, da wir später weg müssen.
> 
> Grüßele Jenna



Geht mir genauso. Wir haben Morgen auch noch was vor und am Sonntag ist keine Zeit da. Daher würde ich mich gerne Morgen bei Euch anschließen - Wann und Wo?


----------



## Jennfa (23. Oktober 2009)

Passt dir 10 Uhr BBW? Sind jetzt erstmal weg, gucke später aber noch mal rein. 

Grüße Jenna


----------



## blumully (23. Oktober 2009)

Super!!! Bis Morgen!


----------



## taifun (23. Oktober 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> guckst du handy...
> 
> Bin für 10 Uhr (oder 10:30) Waldkater und dann rüber Richtung Nordmannturm, Teufelsbrücke...*Teerweg,Satellitentrail,Regenarationstrail*.. will da gern mal wieder fahren. Hätte Bock auf ~60km, 1000+ HM.
> 
> Dabei?



okay...aber locker.Wollte eigentlich mal wieder Enduro fahren....
Wie sieht es aus? Konnte man noch wenn unterwegs einsammeln?
Außerdem müssen wir noch Evels überraschung suchen!

PS:gucke fern...nich handy ;-)


----------



## Quen (23. Oktober 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> okay...aber locker.Wollte eigentlich mal wieder Enduro fahren....
> Wie sieht es aus? Konnte man noch wenn unterwegs einsammeln?


Klar, locker! Wie immer! 

Also dann 10 Uhr, die Morgenfrische mitnehmen?  Wenn's passt, gabeln wir unterwegs jemanden auf.

Irgendwann kauf' ich mir auch noch mal ein Enduro...


----------



## taifun (23. Oktober 2009)

Mittag Annaturm???


----------



## Quen (23. Oktober 2009)

Dort essen? Eher nicht, da wird der Heimweg zu müßig... 

Aber vorbeifahren können wir dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (23. Oktober 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Dort essen? Eher nicht, da wird der Heimweg zu müßig...
> 
> Aber vorbeifahren können wir dort



Wieso...muß dann doch nur noch gerade runter..


----------



## Quen (23. Oktober 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Wieso...muß dann doch nur noch gerade runter..


Jein, auch in Wennigsen hoch und im Gehrdener *Berg*... 

Also ich bin dann morgen um 10 Uhr am Waldkater.


----------



## taifun (23. Oktober 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Jein, auch in Wennigsen hoch und im Gehrdener *Berg*...
> 
> Also ich bin dann morgen um 10 Uhr am Waldkater.



Du wohnst halt verkehrt.... Bringst Kaffee und Kuchen mit?


----------



## Quen (23. Oktober 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Du wohnst halt verkehrt.... Bringst Kaffee und Kuchen mit?



Sicher...  Vllt lasse ich mich aber auch zu ner Pause am Annaturm hinreißen. Ist ja Winter...


----------



## taifun (23. Oktober 2009)

siehste,geht doch

Bis denne...


----------



## Barbie SHG (23. Oktober 2009)

Starten Samstag um 11:00 ne lockere Bückerbergtrailrunde.
Grob geplant:
Übern Karl, dann Steinbruch, dann Tippi, dann Spiegelei ganz runter, dann alle Trails (Hörman würde sagen "Pfade") bis OW, dann übern Karl zurück.
Müssten mind. 1000HM und mind. 45KM werden.
Treffpunkt: Reinsdorf Parkplatz Hotel Salzbach um 11:00.
Wer mal anderen Schlamm, als den im Deister, aufwühlen möchte kann gerne mitkommen.


----------



## Paskull (23. Oktober 2009)

Würden dann so 12-12:30 zu euch stoßen wenn wir euch finden oder wir Treffpunkt ausmachen.

Wie oder wo erwischen wir euch? Könnten 12:15 kater oder bbw sein.


----------



## Madeba (23. Oktober 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Starten Samstag um 11:00 ne lockere Bückerbergtrailrunde.


aarrrrrgh. Immer, wenn ich schon verplant bin


----------



## Barbie SHG (24. Oktober 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> aarrrrrgh. Immer, wenn ich schon verplant bin



No Problem, melde mich wenn die nächste Tour ansteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (24. Oktober 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> waren wohl zu wenig trails



Barbie hats erfasst. Dabei habe ich extra noch zu Kai gesagt:,, mach runter langsamer das du nicht so auskühlst. Es war wohl für mich nicht langsam genug


----------



## schappi (24. Oktober 2009)

test


----------



## Kallewirsch (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Scott-y,
ich habe gelesen Du warst am Sonntag in den Bückebergen,
hast Du schon irgendwo Fotos von dort gesehen?
Ich war auch dabei und würde gerne Fotos schauen.  Da war doch am Start so eine eifrige Dame mit Kamera....
Aber, by the way, war doch ne ganz nette Runde, oder?
Ich war das erste Mal dort dabei, bin sonst immer im schönen Deister unterwegs.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.
(Wir sind die mit der Klingel, bloß keine Wanderer erschrecken)
Viele Grüße
Kallewirsch


----------



## taifun (24. Oktober 2009)

Quen und ich sind heute lange Tour gefahren. 
Neue Wege haben wir dabei auch erkundet.... Was man doch so alles noch hochfahren kann..

Dabei sind dann 53 km ,3h 25min und 1250 hm rausgekommen.Die einzige Pause,die wir uns leisteten war kurze Cappucinorast am Annaturm,da waren wir aber auch schon über 3h nonstop gefahren







[/URL][/IMG] 






[/URL][/IMG]

Darum ist morgen Ruhetag angesagt....


----------



## Quen (24. Oktober 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Quen und ich sind heute lange Tour gefahren.
> Neue Wege haben wir dabei auch erkundet.... Was man doch so alles noch hochfahren kann..
> 
> Dabei sind dann 53 km ,3h 25min und 1250 hm rausgekommen.Die einzige Pause,die wir uns leisteten war kurze Cappucinorast am Annaturm,da waren wir aber auch schon über 3h nonstop gefahren
> ...


War echt ne sehr schöne Runde heute! 

Bei mir waren es dann sogar 63 km mit 1326 HM - Soll erfüllt würde ich sagen. Das Höhenprofil und die Deister-Grafik sieht nett aus! 

Schönen, erholsamen, Abend!


----------



## taifun (24. Oktober 2009)

genau...und nicht vergessen.Morgen Stunde länger schlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (24. Oktober 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> genau...und nicht vergessen.Morgen Stunde länger schlafen


Ja, und somit ist nächste Woche ohne Licht definitiv vorbei.


----------



## Kai76 (24. Oktober 2009)

Hey !

@ Scott-y: Tut mir echt leid,hoffe es geht Dir bald besser-ich bin glücklicherweise von der Schnodderseuche verschont geblieben!


Wenn es demnächst mal bei mir passt,werde ich mich mal dazugesellen.Die Beschreibung von Barbie-SHG hört sich gut an

Gruß Kai


----------



## stefan64 (24. Oktober 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Sonntag ist ja noch lange hin, aber angepeilt ist wieder 9:15 Uhr am Fundament oben auf dem BB.



Und genauso ist es auch.
Bitte bedenken, daß man ja morgen ne Stunde länger schlafen kann.


----------



## Scott-y (24. Oktober 2009)

Kallewirsch schrieb:


> Hallo Scott-y,
> ich habe gelesen Du warst am Sonntag in den Bückebergen,
> hast Du schon irgendwo Fotos von dort gesehen?
> Ich war auch dabei und würde gerne Fotos schauen.  Da war doch am Start so eine eifrige Dame mit Kamera....
> ...


 Bilder sind wohl noch nicht raus denn 2009 ist noch nicht verlinkt.
 P.S. die emsige Dame stand auch noch mal auf der Strecke. Mir hat die Veranstaltung gefallen. Ich vermute es liegt aber auch daran das ich am DH noch nicht Blut geleckt habe und z.Z. eher zum CC-Fahrer mutiert bin.


----------



## 1Tintin (25. Oktober 2009)

Tip !!!

MTB bei NTV am 29.10.09 um 18:25 

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...uer-2010-–-am-29-10-ab-18-25-uhr.361659.2.htm


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hier sind ein paar Bilder :http://www.sn-bilder.de/galerien/mountainbiketag/

Aber in den Wald wollten die wohl dann doch nicht um ein Bild zu machen.

Gruss L-L-03 



Kallewirsch schrieb:


> Hallo Scott-y,
> ich habe gelesen Du warst am Sonntag in den Bückebergen,
> hast Du schon irgendwo Fotos von dort gesehen?
> Ich war auch dabei und würde gerne Fotos schauen.  Da war doch am Start so eine eifrige Dame mit Kamera....
> ...


----------



## Paskull (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich brauch eine I-Phone! Daniel hat heutige Tour so schön mit seinem mitgetracked.

Hoffe nächtes Wochenende wird wettertechnisch auch so gut.


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Oktober 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=428690

hört, hört, 
jetzt berichtet sogar spiegel-online über´s biken


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. Oktober 2009)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Hier sind ein paar Bilder :http://www.sn-bilder.de/galerien/mountainbiketag/
> 
> Aber in den Wald wollten die wohl dann doch nicht um ein Bild zu machen.
> 
> Gruss L-L-03



Komische Lenker hatten die da vorne am Start  so verbogen und nach unten gezogen http://www.sn-bilder.de/galerien/mountainbiketag/?Qwd=.&Qif=S3-Mountain02.jpg&Qiv=thumbs&Qis=M
Da hättet ihr ja mit eueren RR auch teilnehmen können 
Die Bilder schrecken echt ab, wenn ich nicht schon selber dort gefahren wäre könnte man denken es war ein Familien Radwandertag


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (26. Oktober 2009)

So is es! Habe das gleiche gedacht. Rennrad
Das kommt dabei raus, wenn die alten Herrn vom Ski-Club die Streckenführung übernehmen! Weiß nicht, ob die Angst um ihre Räder oder Knochen haben oder einfach nicht so viel putzen wollen, wenn sie mal ein bisschen Gelände mit einbauen würden! 
Heißt doch eigentlich MTB-Tag und nicht Waldwegetourenfahrtmitjedemfahrradmöglich.......



Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Komische Lenker hatten die da vorne am Start  so verbogen und nach unten gezogen http://www.sn-bilder.de/galerien/mountainbiketag/?Qwd=.&Qif=S3-Mountain02.jpg&Qiv=thumbs&Qis=M
> Da hättet ihr ja mit eueren RR auch teilnehmen können
> Die Bilder schrecken echt ab, wenn ich nicht schon selber dort gefahren wäre könnte man denken es war ein Familien Radwandertag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (26. Oktober 2009)

Paskull schrieb:


> Ich brauch eine I-Phone! Daniel hat heutige Tour so schön mit seinem mitgetracked.



Zum Tracken brauchst Du kein iPhone. Google mal nach GPS Logger. Die Dinger gibt es fast schon hinterhergeschmissen.
Ich nutze z.B. den Holux M 241. Damit kannst du das GPS-Signal sogar per Bluetooth auf Dein Handy senden, hast ein Display um Deine aktuelle Position abzulesen (z.B. für'n Notfall) und das Ding schluckt "normale" Batterien oder Akkus, die man zur Not überall bekommt.


----------



## stefan64 (26. Oktober 2009)

Wie sieht es denn morgen abend mit NR aus.
Meine Funzel ist da und will artgerecht eingesetzt werden


----------



## Phil81 (26. Oktober 2009)




----------



## matzinski (26. Oktober 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn morgen abend mit NR aus.
> Meine Funzel ist da und will artgerecht eingesetzt werden


Ich schließ' mich an. 19:00 BBW?


----------



## Scott865 (26. Oktober 2009)

@Stefan64

Sorry am Sonntag hat sich doch tatsächlich der Fehlerteufel eingschlichen.Samstag spontan Party bei Nachbarn und morgens Jetlag mit ner Stunde Zeitverschiebung.


----------



## janisj (26. Oktober 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn morgen abend mit NR aus.
> Meine Funzel ist da und will artgerecht eingesetzt werden



Hmmm, soll ich auch mitfahren oder nicht....
Hab am Samstag Barbie-grab gebumst, jetzt mein Oberschenkel ist blau und tut weh 

janisj


----------



## schappi (26. Oktober 2009)

Komm mit wir sind gestern auch gefahren( den Ü-30 Trail sehr nett, Teerweg und RT) und jeder hat sich mal im Schlamm gewälzt, mir tut auch die linke A-backe weh vom rückwärts absteigen auf dem Teerweg.
Lakekeman hat sich ziemlich den Finger lädiert vom harten Kontakt mit einem Baum.
Also alte Kriegsverletzung ist keine Entschuldigung. ich komme auch!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## janisj (26. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Paskull (26. Oktober 2009)

Der Abstieg nach vorne 10 Meter weiter hat keine Spuren hinterlassen ? 

Hattest du nicht mal ein N mehr im Namen? Oder warst schon immer Hundefutter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (26. Oktober 2009)

Das n hast du dir schon immer dazugedacht. Ich war schon immer Schappi


----------



## 1Tintin (26. Oktober 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn morgen abend mit NR aus.



Kann leider nicht, find ich aber Klasse, so eine (NR)Nichtraucherfahrt.


----------



## taifun (26. Oktober 2009)

Keiner morgen ab 17:30 Waldkater..mit Funzel???


----------



## Quen (26. Oktober 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Keiner morgen ab 17:30 Waldkater..mit Funzel???



Ich kann doch DI nicht... MI könnte ich, aber wie gesagt, noch immer ohne Licht. Und für den Heimweg mit meiner Mini-Funzel, ich weiß ja nicht ob das gut geht.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (26. Oktober 2009)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Kann leider nicht, find ich aber Klasse, so eine (NR)Nichtraucherfahrt.



Dann Konkurrenzveranstaltung: Was hältst du von Donnerstag?


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (26. Oktober 2009)

Man ihr alle mit euren neuen Funzeln
 Habe heute beim Zoll in Hameln angerufen.
Wenigstens waren die freundlich, naja vielleicht weil ich über Amtsleitung angerufen habe .
Alle Unterlagen rübergefaxt. Wenn die Prüfung glatt läuft, habe ich die Lampe in 7 - 10 Tagen dann zu hause. Eine Rechnung mit Mehrwertsteuer folgt zu gleich! Freibetrag für Mehrwertsteuer liegt nämlich nur bei 22 Euro.

Naja egal. Es sei denn, die finden doch noch nachgemachte PC-Spiele. Das war die erste Frage!

Helles Leuchten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paskull (26. Oktober 2009)

Wenn wir mal wieder beim Theman Lampe sind habt Ihr den Chinesen echt eure Kreditkartennummer gegeben?

@Schappi OK werde das N sofort auf meinem Gedächtnis streichen.


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (26. Oktober 2009)

Paskull schrieb:


> Wenn wir mal wieder beim Theman Lampe sind habt Ihr den Chinesen echt eure Kreditkartennummer gegeben?
> 
> @Schappi OK werde das N sofort auf meinem Gedächtnis streichen.



Ne, per paypal bezahlt! Dann war auch das Porto inkl.


----------



## Frolewe (26. Oktober 2009)

Donnerstag 16:30 Benther Berg / Parkplatz Jägerheim jemand?



(Mit Lampe...)


----------



## stefan64 (27. Oktober 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


>



18:30 Uhr an der Kofferraumklappe?


----------



## Hitzi (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe noch 4 Karten für dieses Event www.eoft.eu  ( European Outdoor Film Tour 09/10) am Mittwoch, 04.11.; 20.00 Uhr in Hannover, Cinemaxx Nikolaistraße 

Karten kosten 10,- Euro. Freie Platzwahl.

Möchte jemand mit?

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## schappi (27. Oktober 2009)

Duisburg 2010.
Ich habe gerade mal die Starterlisten kontrolliert.
Team deisterfreun.de 1+ 2 sind komplett namentlich gemeldet (und auch Startgeld bezahlt).
Exto ist auch auf der Liste.
Aber das 2er Team ist noch unvollständig und steht auf Drik Schwabedissen.
Wer wollte den da Starten? (Scotty und Matze?)dann solltest Ihr da mal eine Mail mit euren Namen hinschicken und dzusehen, daß ihr nicht rausgschmissen werdet.

gruß
Schappi


----------



## matzinski (27. Oktober 2009)

dat is schon alles passiert, Geld ist auch überwiesen. Hat scott-y schon gemacht. Wahrscheinlich muß das aber Dirk machen, weil der das Team gemeldet hat.


----------



## schappi (27. Oktober 2009)

Hey meine DX Lampe ist auch soeben angekommen!
Kein Zoll (war schon abgefertigt)
Schön klein und leicht (kleiner und leichter als meine Power LED Black) Leuchtbild : heller und breiter strahlend als meine Power LED Black, Farbtemp. niedriger als Power LED Black. Mal schauen wie das heute Abend wird.
Homer ich kann dir meie Power LED Black für den Helm mitbringen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## 1Tintin (27. Oktober 2009)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Dann Konkurrenzveranstaltung: Was hältst du von Donnerstag?



Leider nein, bin gesundheitlich ein wenig angeschlagen.

Bis denne

Tintin


----------



## chris2305 (27. Oktober 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Ich habe noch 4 Karten für dieses Event www.eoft.eu  ( European Outdoor Film Tour 09/10) am Mittwoch, 04.11.; 20.00 Uhr in Hannover, Cinemaxx Nikolaistraße
> 
> Karten kosten 10,- Euro. Freie Platzwahl.
> 
> ...



Melde hier jetz mal Interesse an. Frage die anderen nochmal und melde mich dann heute abend oder morgen.   O.K.???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paskull (27. Oktober 2009)

Haha helm und Knieschutz sind da. Wird Zeit das es Wochenende wird

Vielleicht kommt der Rest ja auch noch.


----------



## Phil81 (27. Oktober 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> 18:30 Uhr an der Kofferraumklappe?



Muss leider für heute passen schaffe es leider nicht rechtzeitig nach Hause


----------



## matzinski (27. Oktober 2009)

Paskull schrieb:


> Haha helm und Knieschutz sind da. Wird Zeit das es Wochenende wird
> 
> Vielleicht kommt der Rest ja auch noch.


dann kannste ja jetzt endlich auch mal stürzen.


----------



## Hitzi (27. Oktober 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Melde hier jetz mal Interesse an. Frage die anderen nochmal und melde mich dann heute abend oder morgen.   O.K.???



Passt........ Rest per PM

Karten somit wech


----------



## taifun (27. Oktober 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Ich kann doch DI nicht... MI könnte ich, aber wie gesagt, noch immer ohne Licht. Und für den Heimweg mit meiner Mini-Funzel, ich weiß ja nicht ob das gut geht.



Morgen 17:30 Uhr ,gebe Dir licht ab...in meinem Schatten einfach folgen


----------



## toschi (27. Oktober 2009)

Hey, ich hätte am Freitag vor dem Stammtisch Lust auf nen Nightride, meine Funzel ist auch angekommen (ohne Zoll), warte zwar noch auf die zweite aber mit der einen gehts auch schon ganz gut.
Also wer hat noch Lust und kommt mit?
Start an der Bantorfer Höhe in Barsinghausen?

Gruss toschi


----------



## feldbirne (28. Oktober 2009)

hey
erst ma tach an alle verrückten. ich bin neu hier.
komme aus messenkamp und fahre viel im deister. aber ich suche nen paar neue herausforderungen und schöne strecken die man fahren kann... vllt gibts ja ne erfahrenere gruppe der man sich anschliessen kann.. nen paar gute tips können nicht schaden..


----------



## taifun (28. Oktober 2009)

Hi,lies hier einfach mit.
Irgendwo wird sich verabredet,fahr zu einem Treffen  und einfach mal mit.Es wird immer gewartet und keiner im Wald gelassen.
Waldkater 12:00 Uhr Sonntags ist ein Treffpunkt.
Trails werden hier nicht verraten,sondern nur erfahren...

@quen : Heute Abend Waldkater??


----------



## Barbie SHG (28. Oktober 2009)

ALoah,
bin ich hier eigentlich der einzige der seine Funzel noch nicht bekommen hat???
Ich hab das Teil wie fast alle am 23.09. bestellt.
Order shipped vom 16.10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (28. Oktober 2009)

Nur Geduld, die kommt noch...


----------



## schappi (28. Oktober 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> ALoah,
> bin ich hier eigentlich der einzige der seine Funzel noch nicht bekommen hat???
> Ich hab das Teil wie fast alle am 23.09. bestellt.
> Order shipped vom 16.10



Vieleicht sitzt auf deinen auch das Zollamt in Hameln. Muste auch mal auf der Dienstleitung anrufen
Meine ist auch erst gestern gekommen. Und wie für alle die nicht für den Vater arbeiten vom Zoll durchgewunken worden.
Gestren abend waren wir mit 5 Leuten ne Runde drehn, 3 mit neuen Chinaböllern, alle waren begesitert.
Aber der Kracher ist die Eigenbau-LED-Lampe von Janisj. 30W LED (3 Optiken mit eine top gleichmäßigen Ausleuchtung. Wenn Janisj hinter mir gefahren ist ist es mir heiß den Rücken runtergelaufen und ich habe einen Schatten auf den Lichtkegel meine DX geworfen. Unglaublich das Teil.
Das wäre was für Exto da könnte er an der Weser den Fischen beim popenzuschaen, und zwar bis auf den Grund
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## 1Tintin (28. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Aber der Kracher ist die Eigenbau-LED-Lampe von Janisj. 30W LED (3 Optiken mit eine top gleichmäßigen Ausleuchtung. Schappi



Gibt es schon eine Bauanleitung dafür???

Tintin


----------



## janisj (28. Oktober 2009)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Gibt es schon eine Bauanleitung dafür???
> 
> Tintin



Hah........ es gibt, bei mir im Kopf 

jj


----------



## schappi (28. Oktober 2009)

Wir hatten gerade einen super Sonnenuntergang im Deister hier 3 Bilder:











Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Downhillfaller (28. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Wir hatten gerade einen super Sonnenuntergang im Deister hier 3 Bilder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*habt ihr die China-Böller jetzt gen Himmel gerichtet  sieht irgendwie so aus!*

edit: @Barbie: meine ist glaube ich noch nicht mal "shipped" grrrrrrr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (28. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht fällt denen auf,das so viele Lampen aus dem Deistergebiet bestellt worden sind?
Egal...ich habe ja meine


----------



## janisj (28. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Gestren abend waren wir mit 5 Leuten ne Runde drehn, 3 mit neuen Chinaböllern, alle waren begesitert.
> Aber der Kracher ist die Eigenbau-LED-Lampe von Janisj. 30W LED (3 Optiken mit eine top gleichmäßigen Ausleuchtung. Wenn Janisj hinter mir gefahren ist ist es mir heiß den Rücken runtergelaufen und ich habe einen Schatten auf den Lichtkegel meine DX geworfen. Unglaublich das Teil.
> Das wäre was für Exto da könnte er an der Weser den Fischen beim popenzuschaen, und zwar bis auf den Grund
> Gruß
> Schappi



Hier nun ein Video von gestrige Nightride (184 mb):
http://rapidshare.com/files/299244238/Nightride1.avi
Aufgenommen mit VIO Pov-1.5

Gruß,

janisj


----------



## varadero (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Shappi!

Toller Himmel!
Bei uns wars heute nicht ganz so orrange, aber auch ganz nett:


 

 

 

 



Lediglich die 1100Hm wieder runter waren ein wenig zu sehr erfrischend für meinen Geschmack (zumal mit kleinem Gepäck)! 

LG aus dem Süden!! 
Varadero


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (28. Oktober 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> ALoah,
> bin ich hier eigentlich der einzige der seine Funzel noch nicht bekommen hat???
> Ich hab das Teil wie fast alle am 23.09. bestellt.
> Order shipped vom 16.10



Ne, ich auch noch nicht!
Dafür aber der Brief vom Zoll mit einer Rechnung über 10 Euro.


----------



## schappi (28. Oktober 2009)

varadero schrieb:


> Hallo Shappi!
> 
> Toller Himmel!
> Bei uns wars heute nicht ganz so orrange, aber auch ganz nett:
> ...



Warst du wieder auf dem Goasberg?
Sieht aus wie Inversionswetterlage
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## varadero (28. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Warst du wieder auf dem Goasberg?
> Sieht aus wie Inversionswetterlage


2x genau! 
Ich brauche noch ein paar HM, damit ich die obligatorische 100000er Marke wieder erreiche!


----------



## schappi (29. Oktober 2009)

Janisj,
Habe gerade geschaft dein Video von unserem letzte NR auf dem Ü-30 Trail runterzuladen.
Spitze Klasse gemacht, ich musste mich die ganze Zeit mitbewegen!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Evel Knievel (29. Oktober 2009)

Hi, ich hab heute frei und bin nachher um 10:42 an der S-Bahn Winninghausen verabredet um paar Stunden zu biken. Falls jemand mitmöchte, einfach vorbeikommen, ich schau hier nicht noch mal rein.
Am Freitag hab ich auch Zeit und wollte gegen Mittag ne Runde drehen, bitte melden falls jemand Zeit und Lust hat!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. Oktober 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab heute frei und bin nachher um 10:42 an der S-Bahn Winninghausen verabredet um paar Stunden zu biken. Falls jemand mitmöchte, einfach vorbeikommen, ich schau hier nicht noch mal rein.
> Am Freitag hab ich auch Zeit und wollte gegen Mittag ne Runde drehen, bitte melden falls jemand Zeit und Lust hat!



ich hätte freitag Lust und vlt. auch zeit. Du kannst ja schonmal ne Runde vorlegen und mich abholen. 
@ Toschi: ein NR ist für mich nich so toll, wiel ich lieber frisch geduscht am Stammtisch teilnehmen möchte. komm doch mit uns mit


----------



## taifun (29. Oktober 2009)

janisj schrieb:


> Hier nun ein Video von gestrige Nightride (184 mb):
> http://rapidshare.com/files/299244238/Nightride1.avi
> Aufgenommen mit VIO Pov-1.5
> 
> ...



Klasse Video....macht lust auf mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Janisj,
zu deinem Video 2 Bitten:
1. wenn du Freitag zum Stammtisch kommst kannst du es auf einem Stick als Quicktime format mitbringen damit ich sie auf meinem Apple spielen kann?
2. Die Musik mit dem deutschen Texten von welcher Gruppe ist die?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## njoerd (29. Oktober 2009)

Hi, mein Bruder und ich fahren seid kurzer Zeit erst im Deister und sind auch erst seit kurzem in diesem Forum angemeldet.
Könntet ihr mir ein paar Details zu dem Stammtisch sagen? Ob da jeder Bikder herkommen kann, wo das ist und sowas 
grüße


----------



## Paskull (29. Oktober 2009)

Protektoren Komplett nun mag ich Sie testen 
Hoffe die Pedalen aus GB sind bis Sa. da.

Bäume ich komme


----------



## Kai76 (29. Oktober 2009)

Kallewirsch schrieb:


> Hallo Scott-y,
> ich habe gelesen Du warst am Sonntag in den Bückebergen,
> hast Du schon irgendwo Fotos von dort gesehen?
> Ich war auch dabei und würde gerne Fotos schauen. Da war doch am Start so eine eifrige Dame mit Kamera....
> ...


 

Hallo,

die Bilder vom Schaumburger MTB-Tag sind auf der Seite jetzt online.

Gruß Kai


----------



## janisj (29. Oktober 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Janisj,
> zu deinem Video 2 Bitten:
> 1. wenn du Freitag zum Stammtisch kommst kannst du es auf einem Stick als Quicktime format mitbringen damit ich sie auf meinem Apple spielen kann?
> 2. Die Musik mit dem deutschen Texten von welcher Gruppe ist die?
> ...



1. Ich habe nie was in Apple MOV format codiert, deswegen habe auch gerade kein Plan ob ich das auch Zuhause machen kann ( sprich fehlende Codecs)
aber du kannst von http://www.videolan.org/vlc/ den VLC Player für Mac runterladen, der alles wiedergeben kann.
2. 2raumwohnung

gruß,

janisj


----------



## toschi (29. Oktober 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> @ Toschi: ein NR ist für mich nich so toll, wiel ich lieber frisch geduscht am Stammtisch teilnehmen möchte. komm doch mit uns mit


Da ich nicht so oft im Deister unterwegs bin wollte ich die Gelegenheit nutzen für einen kurzen Nightride vor dem Stammtisch, will mich ja nicht auspowern und da wird es mit der Geruchsbelästigung schon nicht so schlimm werden . Ich schaffe es auch frühestens zu 17.00 Uhr, dann wirds eh dunkel...
Samstag hab ich keine Zeit, Termin in Hangover und abends in Ummern...
Also ich werd ne Runde drehen und komme dann zum ST .


----------



## Hitzi (29. Oktober 2009)

janisj schrieb:


> Hier nun ein Video von gestrige Nightride (184 mb):
> http://rapidshare.com/files/299244238/Nightride1.avi
> Aufgenommen mit VIO Pov-1.5
> 
> ...




Da kriegt man echt Entzugserscheinungen....... 

Und endlich mal keine "Hottentottenmusik"


----------



## matzinski (29. Oktober 2009)

njoerd schrieb:


> Hi, mein Bruder und ich fahren seid kurzer Zeit erst im Deister und sind auch erst seit kurzem in diesem Forum angemeldet.
> Könntet ihr mir ein paar Details zu dem Stammtisch sagen? Ob da jeder Bikder herkommen kann, wo das ist und sowas
> grüße


Es handelt sich um den Stammtisch der Interessengemeinschaft "deisterfreun.de". Die Veranstaltung ist für Mitglieder und eingeladene Gäste.


----------



## matzinski (29. Oktober 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Da kriegt man echt Entzugserscheinungen.......
> 
> Und endlich mal keine "Hottentottenmusik"


Bin ja schon gespannt auf heut' abend, wenn ich mir das zu Hause anschaue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (29. Oktober 2009)

Danke Janisj,
hat geklappt. Jetzt kann ich das Video auch auf dem MacBook spielen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taifun (29. Oktober 2009)

Auch wieder was neues!

  "_ZDF-Reporterin Andrea Budke auf Selbsterfahrungskurs im Winterberger Mountainbikepark: Vom Idiotenhügel bis zum Monster-Kicker. _"

Bikepark


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe noch ein Paar Sixsixone Knie/Schienbein Protektoren über. Kann die jemand gebrauchen?


----------



## matzinski (29. Oktober 2009)

janisj schrieb:


> Hier nun ein Video von gestrige Nightride (184 mb):
> http://rapidshare.com/files/299244238/Nightride1.avi
> Aufgenommen mit VIO Pov-1.5
> 
> ...


...hab' ich gar nicht gemerkt, dass du gefilmt hast. 

Cooler Clip mit toller Musik. Passt super zusammen. Könnt' gleich wieder los.


----------



## Brook (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich verabschiede mich dann also erst einmal für ungewisse Zeit nach Koblenz zu Canyon ... vielleicht hab ich ja mal mit dem ein oder anderen von euch eMail-Verkehr oder wir telefonieren mal ;-)

Aber lasst mich erst mal dort "ANKOMMEN", bevor ihr von mir Sonderpreise, die 2010er Modelle oder sonstige Hilfe abverlangt ... hoffe die haben da ähnlich nette Trails wie bei mir / uns vor der Haustür :-(


----------



## lakekeman (29. Oktober 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Am Freitag hab ich auch Zeit und wollte gegen Mittag ne Runde drehen, bitte melden falls jemand Zeit und Lust hat!



Wir wollten morgen auch ne Runde hier im Westen drehen. Allerdings gerne ewtas früher.. wann wolltest du los, und wo ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janisj (29. Oktober 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> ...hab' ich gar nicht gemerkt, dass du gefilmt hast.
> 
> Cooler Clip mit toller Musik. Passt super zusammen. Könnt' gleich wieder los.



Da hatte ich eine mickrige Helmcam gehabt, die ich per Fernbedienung geheim ein/aus-geschaltet habe.  Alles war entsprechend streng geheim. 
Leider ist die nicht ganz für Nachtaufnahmen geeignet.

bis morgen Abend,

janisj


----------



## Paskull (29. Oktober 2009)

Wie wir haben Spione bei Canyon? 
Ich nehme schonmal ein dutzend Schaltaugen 


@Evel wo hattest du deine neue Waffe her?


----------



## chris2305 (30. Oktober 2009)

Und Exto gibt bestimmt den Rahmen mit(wenn noch da).....


----------



## Surtre (30. Oktober 2009)

OT: Kurze Frage zum allseits bekannten Scheinwerfer:
Kann man die gedimmte Stufe zur Not auch in der Stadt einsetzen? Oder blendet die Lampe aufgrund des Reflektors oder der Leistung trotzdem gnadenlos den Gegenverkehr?
Dass die Lampe dafür keine Zulassung hat, ist mir bewusst.

Danke 

Surtre


----------



## Barbie SHG (30. Oktober 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> ALoah,
> bin ich hier eigentlich der einzige der seine Funzel noch nicht bekommen hat???
> Ich hab das Teil wie fast alle am 23.09. bestellt.
> Order shipped vom 16.10



Die Post war gerade da


----------



## chris2305 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich warte dann ja echt auf folgende Meldung am Mittwoch in einer Zeitung:

UFO landet im Deister?!


----------



## matzinski (30. Oktober 2009)

janisj schrieb:


> Da hatte ich eine mickrige Helmcam gehabt, die ich per Fernbedienung geheim ein/aus-geschaltet habe.  Alles war entsprechend streng geheim.
> Leider ist die nicht ganz für Nachtaufnahmen geeignet.
> 
> bis morgen Abend,
> ...


Ich hatte mich schon gewundert, was du da seitlich am Helm dranbamseln hattest. Ich dachte das wär' deine Notfall- Taschenlampe, falls dein Flakscheinwerfer mal ausfällt.


----------



## Paskull (30. Oktober 2009)

Mäh Pedalen noch immer nicht da.
Hoffe kommen morgen.


----------



## Midnight (30. Oktober 2009)

Moin, 

ist jemand morgen im Deister unterwegs, würde mich gerne irgendwo anschließen ? 

Meine Wenigkeit möchte nun auch mal durch den Deister rollen, bevorzugt zur Mittags/Nachmittagszeit, denn besitze momentan keine gescheite Lampe. 
Desweiteren bin ich mit einem Hardtail unterwegs, also muss es für mich dementsprechend nicht gleich komplett voll durchs Gemüse gehen


----------



## matzinski (30. Oktober 2009)

Midnight schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ist jemand morgen im Deister unterwegs, würde mich gerne irgendwo anschließen ?
> 
> ...


Ein CUBE-Hardtail ist 100% offroad-tauglich. Das gilt nicht als Ausrede.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paskull (30. Oktober 2009)

Gute Frage wer plant wann zu fahren?
Meine regierung hat noch nix entschieden aber einen Tag bissel vorsichtiger mit Frau einen Tag neue Klamotten testen 

Ich muss leider beschähmt zugeben das ein Hardtail kein hindernis ist.
Daniel ist mit Hardtail schneller als ich auf einem Fully


----------



## Midnight (30. Oktober 2009)

Okay, wenn ich voll durchs Gemüse rausche, dann meine ich auch ehr die derberen Trails + allerlei Hindernisse wo auch mal nen paar Meter Airtime dabei sind !
Wovon es bei euch im Deister ja auch einige zu geben scheint .



Paskull schrieb:


> Gute Frage wer plant wann zu fahren?
> Ich muss leider beschähmt zugeben das ein Hardtail kein hindernis ist.
> Daniel ist mit Hardtail schneller als ich auf einem Fully



Hehe, war ja auch nicht meine Behauptung das mich das Rad in der Hinsicht: Offroad, behindert . 
Meine das halt nur im Bezug auf Airtime, die ich dann doch hin und wieder mal gerne etwas mehr hätte, ich aber meinem Rad nicht zutraue...


----------



## Paskull (30. Oktober 2009)

Mit Airtime meinst du nicht das wenn man über den Lenker fliegt oder?

Das es mit einem Harttail bergauf einfacher ist ist klar ich meine schon die bösen Trails, aber glaube das liegt auch an einer leicht lebensmüden Einstellung 
Oder wie würdet ihr Daniels Fahrstil bezeichnen? Jenna?


----------



## Bogeyman (30. Oktober 2009)

Surtre schrieb:


> OT: Kurze Frage zum allseits bekannten Scheinwerfer:
> Kann man die gedimmte Stufe zur Not auch in der Stadt einsetzen? Oder blendet die Lampe aufgrund des Reflektors oder der Leistung trotzdem gnadenlos den Gegenverkehr?
> Dass die Lampe dafür keine Zulassung hat, ist mir bewusst.
> 
> ...



Also wenn Du sie weit genug runter stellst, also das sie relativ nah vors Rad leuchtet, sollte es gehen, aber direkt reingucken macht auch  bei 50% kein Spass. Denke selbst das die Korona noch zu hell ist...


----------



## Hitzi (30. Oktober 2009)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Also wenn Du sie weit genug runter stellst, also das sie relativ nah vors Rad leuchtet, sollte es gehen, aber direkt reingucken macht auch  bei 50% kein Spass. Denke selbst das die Korona noch zu hell ist...


Grundsätzlich ist keine der Lampen für die Stadt bzw. von StVZO zugelassen.
Aber lieber so eine Lampe als keine. Die anderen VT dürfen sich nur nicht beschweren....


----------



## herkulars (30. Oktober 2009)

Lustiges zum Thema Licht:

Mich hat an der Glocksee mal ein Weltverbesserer angequatscht, dass mein Blinki (Mini-LED-Notbeleuchtung) doch anderen Menschen schade, weil es Epilepsien auslösen könnte. 
Da wurde mir schlagartig klar, warum so viele Unfälle um mich herum passiert sind, wenn ich Nachts mit dem Rad unterwegs war...


----------



## Paskull (30. Oktober 2009)

Treffe mich morgen 12:00 BBW wer mit mag ist eingeladen.
Dachten an Ü30 und Teerweg mal sehen.


----------



## feldbirne (30. Oktober 2009)

wo is denn bbw? ich wollte morgen evtl auch fahren...


----------



## janisj (30. Oktober 2009)

feldbirne schrieb:


> wo is denn bbw? ich wollte morgen evtl auch fahren...



Hier am Parkplatz:
http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&re...ocal_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CAgQnwIwAA

gruß,

jj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feldbirne (30. Oktober 2009)

ahh... is das dann die strecke vom verbandsheim hoch zum fernsehturm? wenn ja is das erste dritte auf der barsinghäuser seite kaum befahrbar weil die wanderer alle fünf meter alles voll mit baumstämmen legen... das nervt total -.-
ich kömm von der messenkämper seite und fahre die immer runter.


----------



## Paskull (30. Oktober 2009)

Bin mir nicht sicher was du meinst aber denke das passt schon letzte Woche war frei sonst gibt es Ausweichrouten. (BBW= Besucherbergwerk)

Was ist mit dem ganzen Rest der sonst fährt? Alle in Urlaub?


----------



## Bogeyman (31. Oktober 2009)

Hi, ich hab da nochmal ne Frage... Wenn man vom Nordmannsturm Richtung Westen faehrt kommt kurze Zeit spaeter ein Wanderweg der zur Schutzhuette runter geht. Ist das auch ein Trail? bzw. hat der ein Namen?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. Oktober 2009)

Von gestern Abend: (Achtung ohne MTB!)
http://picasaweb.google.de/DinseRuediger/200910BHKonvent#5398640193988309906


----------



## chris2305 (31. Oktober 2009)

Sören du schlimmer Finger.

Glückwunsch an Exto


----------



## Scott865 (31. Oktober 2009)

Servus.ist morgen wer unterwegs im deister??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feldbirne (31. Oktober 2009)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab da nochmal ne Frage... Wenn man vom Nordmannsturm Richtung Westen faehrt kommt kurze Zeit spaeter ein Wanderweg der zur Schutzhuette runter geht. Ist das auch ein Trail? bzw. hat der ein Namen?



wenn man vom nordmannsturm richtung fernsehturm fährt gibt es drei trails die an der schutzhütte enden... welchen meinst du? den an der teufelskanzel?


----------



## Bogeyman (31. Oktober 2009)

Hi, danke mir wurde schon geholfen... Es ging um den "augeschilderten Wanderweg", habe da mit Trail vielleicht das falsche Wort benutzt.

Danke


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. Oktober 2009)

Bin heute bei euch um 11:00 am BBW
Ganz bequem mit Auto und Enduro und dem ganzen Geraffel

Bis gleich


----------



## exto (31. Oktober 2009)

Falls noch jemand reinsieht: Ich komme nicht. Also wartet nicht...

Viel Spass bei dem geilen Wetter!


----------



## stefan64 (31. Oktober 2009)

Scott865 schrieb:


> Servus.ist morgen wer unterwegs im deister??



Ja.
Wieder 9:15 Uhr am Fundament.


----------



## Paskull (31. Oktober 2009)

Geiles Wetter? Sie haben Zwar Sonne angesagt aber im Moment ist noch trübe.
Roudy wer trifft sich um 11:00 BBW?
Wir wollten 12:00 Starten. Hoffe bist nicht zu früh da. 
Hat Jemand die Nummer von Roudy oder kann ihn anrufen?


----------



## feldbirne (31. Oktober 2009)

ich werde heute auch fahren, starte in messenkamp und werd mich ma so treiben lassen... vllt trifft man sich ja.
ich hab nen silbernes bergamont. schwarze radlerhose und orangene jacke...


----------



## Jennfa (31. Oktober 2009)

@paskull: wir haben uns gestern für heute 11 Uhr verabredet...vielleicht trifft man sich ja unterwegs...ich schicke dir noch meine nr. als PN.


----------



## taifun (31. Oktober 2009)

Paskull schrieb:


> Geiles Wetter? Sie haben Zwar Sonne angesagt aber im Moment ist noch trübe.
> Roudy wer trifft sich um 11:00 BBW?
> Wir wollten 12:00 Starten. Hoffe bist nicht zu früh da.
> Hat Jemand die Nummer von Roudy oder kann ihn anrufen?



Komme mit Roudy zum bbw.Habe Nr...


----------



## taifun (31. Oktober 2009)

feldbirne schrieb:


> ich werde heute auch fahren, starte in messenkamp und werd mich ma so treiben lassen... vllt trifft man sich ja.
> und orangene jacke...



Müllmann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. Oktober 2009)

karierte Hose
goldenen Felgen
dreckiges GEsicht


----------



## taifun (31. Oktober 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> dreckiges GEsicht





Komme jetzt zu Dir hoch...


----------



## Paskull (31. Oktober 2009)

Ok das mit 11:00 heute ist an mir vorbeigegangen 

Wir sind 12:00 BBW und schauen mal ob wir euch finden.

thx Jenna


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. Oktober 2009)

Endlich mal wieder radeln 

Teer, Ü30, Rakete (da noch Toschi getroffen und Bodenprobe mit Ansagen)


----------



## Jennfa (31. Oktober 2009)

War ja richtig was los heute. Wir haben beim rüberfahren noch ganz schön viele MTBler gesehen. Am Barbie war auch so einiges los, kam mir fast vor wie Sonntag. 
Ich muss echt mal lernen den Double aufm Barbie zu springen, dank der Blockade durch die fetten Bäume links gibts da schon gefühlt ewig kein Chickenway mehr. Das ist ein Zeichen! Will da auch rüber wie die Männers! Es wurde mir aber dazu geraten erstmal das Grab zu meistern . Da hab ich heut aber dann doch lieber erstmal nur zugeguckt . Ach ja 2010...da hab ich noch so einiges vor!

Mal was Anderes. Wie siehts jetzt eigentlich aus mit dem "Girlscamp" bzw. Anfängertraining aufm Trail . Ist da noch was angedacht, besteht noch Interesse? 

Grüße Jenna


----------



## taifun (31. Oktober 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder radeln
> 
> Teer, Ü30, Rakete (da noch Toschi getroffen und Bodenprobe mit Ansagen)


Genau..sah auch lustig aus


----------



## feldbirne (31. Oktober 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Genau..sah auch lustig aus


hmm... eure tour scheint ja richtig gut gewesen zu sein... meine war eher lahm nur ne ganz kleine zum feggendorfer stollen, weil mein kumpel gestern zu viel gesoffen hat..
na ja... werden dafür morgen ne längere tour fahren... kann ja nicht so schwer sein den grabweg zu finden. seh den immer nur auf videos und will den unbedingt ma selber fahren..


----------



## Evel Knievel (31. Oktober 2009)

Da ich heute wieder nachts malochen muß, bin ich morgen etwas später unterwegs.
Alex holt mich um 13 Uhr ab und wir fahren erst ma Richtung Ü-30. Wenn jemand mit will könnte man sich ja etwa 14 Uhr am Nienstädter Paß treffen.


----------



## taifun (31. Oktober 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Da ich heute wieder nachts malochen muß, bin ich morgen etwas später unterwegs.
> Alex holt mich um 13 Uhr ab und wir fahren erst ma Richtung Ü-30. Wenn jemand mit will könnte man sich ja etwa 14 Uhr am Nienstädter Paß treffen.


Wußte gar nicht,das ich Dich morgen abhole..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saxer66 (31. Oktober 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ja.
> Wieder 9:15 Uhr am Fundament.



hi Stefan,
werde auch wieder mitfahren(diesmal mit vorderer Kettenführung ). bin dann 8:30 bei dir.
evtl.kommt Simon auch mit
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## matzinski (31. Oktober 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ja.
> Wieder 9:15 Uhr am Fundament.


Bis morgen! Wahrscheinlich leider verkatert. Aber wie heißt es so schön: Man muß mit allen Widrigkeiten klarkommen . Muss jetzt los zum Muskelaufbau bei Grünkohl und Bier.


----------



## Paskull (31. Oktober 2009)

Wir waren heute auch Teer, Ü30, Rakete haben immer nur spuren von irgendwelchen Mountainbikeraudis gesehen.


----------



## taifun (1. November 2009)

Paskull schrieb:


> Wir waren heute auch Teer, Ü30, Rakete haben immer nur spuren von irgendwelchen Mountainbikeraudis gesehen.



Meinst da bestimmte? Wir waren da gestern auch..


----------



## feldbirne (1. November 2009)

was versteht man denn unter spuren von moutainbikerraudis? machen die müll? machen die die strecke kaputt?


----------



## exto (1. November 2009)

Das sind die bösen Jungs, die quer durch'n Wald fahren. Furchtbar, diese Asi's.

Gibt's hier jede Menge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paskull (1. November 2009)

Lauter Abdrücke von Reifen z.B. mitten im Wald ich glaube sogar die bauen da extra Wege 

Du sagst es Exto!!!!!!!


----------



## schappi (1. November 2009)




----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. November 2009)

Paskull schrieb:


> Wir waren heute auch Teer, Ü30, Rakete haben immer nur spuren von irgendwelchen Mountainbikeraudis gesehen.


Rolex, Amex Platin, Porscheschlüssel 
Ist meins, bitte zurückgeben mein Rucksack war nicht richtig zu 

Oder Reifenspuren? Dann mal nachfahren, wo Spuren sind können die Ro(u)wdys nicht weit sein.

Bis demnächst schade dass du Samstag so lange geschlafen hast 

Bis bald im Wald Roudy

PS: Herzlichen Glückwunsch FIREFIGHTER 
SCHNAPPS Zahl Geburtstag


----------



## Paskull (1. November 2009)

Ähm.. die Rolex ist beim Pfandleiher, die Amex Platin am Limit  aber den Porsche suche ich noch.

Von wegen lange geschlafen andere Herrschaften mussten zum Frisör.

Aber war ganz gut ohne Führer so muss man bissel schauen wo es lang geht und nicht nur stur folgen.


----------



## schappi (1. November 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Flo!


----------



## Jennfa (1. November 2009)

Glückwunsch auch von mir Flo!!! Wünsch dir nen schönen Abend mit lecker  und tollen !!!

Grüße Jenna


----------



## firefighter76 (1. November 2009)

ja danke für die glückwünsche 
roudy du alte petze  
werde mir noch ne paar  gönnen auf so nen traurigen tag schon wieder älter 
bis demnächst im wald muß mal wieder in deister sonnst verlern ich das noch alles


----------



## Berrrnd (1. November 2009)

glück gewünscht herr teamcapitän.


----------



## taifun (1. November 2009)

Auch von mir noch alles Gute mein alter Lehrling


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. November 2009)

jau, 

dann auch von mir herzlichen glückwunsch zum geburtstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (1. November 2009)

Häbbie Börsdey FF


----------



## Hitzi (1. November 2009)

Ist noch jemand ohne Team für den WP? Dann würde ich einen Versehrtenclub eröffnen


----------



## blumully (2. November 2009)

Auch von mir noch Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag !


----------



## tom de la zett (2. November 2009)

bringt Skilanglauf auch Punkte? Dann könnte ich dich unterstützen 



Hitzi schrieb:


> Ist noch jemand ohne Team für den WP? Dann würde ich einen Versehrtenclub eröffnen


----------



## toschi (2. November 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> bringt Skilanglauf auch Punkte? Dann könnte ich dich unterstützen





			
				Winterpokalregeln schrieb:
			
		

> *Punktevergabe*
> 
> ...Gleichwertig mit Radtraining ist nur Skilanglauf, da Bewohner in verschneiten Regionen eine Chancengleichheit haben sollten.


...soweit die Regeln


----------



## Dennis2901 (2. November 2009)

Hi,

ich würde mich auch über einen WP Platz in einem hannoverschen Team freuen.

Meldet Euch!!!


----------



## Hitzi (2. November 2009)

Der Winterpokal ist um ein Team reicher geworden............

Deisterfreun.de Team 5 habe ich ins Leben gerufen............. 

Verschollende, Versehrte und Nachzügler sind also willkommen 

Es wird sicherlich auch um Punkte gehen aber auch um die eigene Kontrolle der Einheiten und den inneren Schweinehund............ 

Rollentraining ist übrigens gleichberechtigt wie Reiten in freier Natur *freumodus an*


----------



## exto (2. November 2009)

Aber nur für Versehrte. Musst schon ein Attest online stellen ;-)


----------



## foxi (2. November 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Verschollende, Versehrte und Nachzügler sind also willkommen



na, da reih ich mich glatt mal ein und werde dich beim klotzen unterstützen.

achso  ja ein Hallo @all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feldbirne (2. November 2009)

ich hab ma ne frage... ich hab mir nen fox dämpfer für hinten gebraucht gekauft und heute eingebaut.
er ist drei cm länger als der alte und jetzt sitze ich ganz schön hoch... reicht es da den sattel tiefer zu stellen oder ist das der falsche dämpfer für mich wegen dem schwerpunkt und so???

und wenn er einfedert kommt er nur ganz langsam wieder zurück... muss ich den erst aufpumpen?

danke schonmal..


----------



## janisj (2. November 2009)

feldbirne schrieb:


> ich hab ma ne frage... ich hab mir nen fox dämpfer für hinten gebraucht gekauft und heute eingebaut.
> er ist drei cm länger als der alte und jetzt sitze ich ganz schön hoch... reicht es da den sattel tiefer zu stellen oder ist das der falsche dämpfer für mich wegen dem schwerpunkt und so???
> 
> und wenn er einfedert kommt er nur ganz langsam wieder zurück... muss ich den erst aufpumpen?
> ...



Da muß ich sagen du hast richtig ins Klo gegriffen. Dein neuer Dämpfer soll/muß genau so lang sein wie dein alter ( ausser dein Rahmen solche spielereien erlaubt, aber nicht 3 cm). Sonnst ist Kinematik und Geometrie im Ar...ch.  

gruß,

janisj

p.s. du hast Glück dass du deine Frage in diesem Forum gestellt hast, woanders wird man bei solchen Fragen gleich ohne Salz zerfetzt.


----------



## schappi (2. November 2009)

feldbirne schrieb:


> ich hab ma ne frage... ich hab mir nen fox dämpfer für hinten gebraucht gekauft und heute eingebaut.
> er ist drei cm länger als der alte und jetzt sitze ich ganz schön hoch... reicht es da den sattel tiefer zu stellen oder ist das der falsche dämpfer für mich wegen dem schwerpunkt und so???
> 
> und wenn er einfedert kommt er nur ganz langsam wieder zurück... muss ich den erst aufpumpen?
> ...


 fast

Nun der Technikexperte scheinst du nicht zu sein. Es wäre besser vorher zu fragen.
 Wg des langsamen Ausfederns:
Hört sich an wie zuviel Zugstufe oder kein Druck im Dämpfer.  
Natürlich musst du den für dein Gewicht passenden Druck einstellen. Dafür benötigt man eine Dämpferpumpe. Wenn dann der Druck im Dämpfer stimmt muss man die Zugstufendämpfung richtig einstellen ist die rote verstellschraube am Dämpfer. Aber ein Dämpfer der 3cm zu lang ist geht garnicht. Gib ihn wieder zurück!


----------



## feldbirne (2. November 2009)

hmm.. das klingt ja nicht so gut.. na ja, kommt der alte halt wieder rein.
danke für antwort..


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. November 2009)

ich wundere mich schon die ganze zeit, wie man(n) einen 3cm zu langen dämpfer überhaupt eingebaut bekommt


----------



## Paskull (2. November 2009)

Drei Zentimeter zusammendrücken und rein damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feldbirne (2. November 2009)

man kann doch die schwinge runterdrücken...


----------



## Hitzi (2. November 2009)

foxi schrieb:


> na, da reih ich mich glatt mal ein und werde dich beim klotzen unterstützen.
> 
> achso  ja ein Hallo @all



Ebenso hallo........ 

Haben wir nicht vor ein paar Jahren schon einmal eine Runde im Deister gedreht? Kann mich da dunkel an was erinnern....


----------



## Quen (2. November 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Ebenso hallo........
> 
> Haben wir nicht vor ein paar Jahren schon einmal eine Runde im Deister gedreht? Kann mich da dunkel an was erinnern....



Ich mich auch - aber im BB glaube ich. 

Grüße!


----------



## taifun (2. November 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Ich mich auch - aber im BB glaube ich.
> 
> Grüße!


waren  wir da öfter???


----------



## Quen (2. November 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> waren  wir da öfter???



Da war mal was...


----------



## Hitzi (2. November 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Da war mal was...



Das ist korrekt in Erinnerung gehalten 

Da hatte ich damals gerade mein Rotwild neu unterm Ar...h 

Das war ne Hetzerei von euch  immer rauf und runter...... dabei wollte ich doch nur übern Berg und nicht gleich 20 x an einem Tag


----------



## exto (2. November 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich wundere mich schon die ganze zeit, wie man(n) einen 3cm zu langen dämpfer überhaupt eingebaut bekommt



Da frag ich mich doch, wie man nen 3 cm KÜRZEREN Dämpfer in's Santa Claus kriegt...


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. November 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich doch, wie man nen 3 cm KÜRZEREN Dämpfer in's Santa Claus kriegt...



6mm mein jutster, sind nur 6mm .
macht aber 2,5 cm weniger tretlagerhöhe aus, und immer noch knapp 200mm federweg


----------



## foxi (2. November 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Kann mich da dunkel an was erinnern....



Freut mich das ein paar mich noch kennen Ich war lange in der Versenkung nach dem Motto meine Frau ist ne außergewöhnliche Belastung....nun Ex 

@hitzi: Wir wahren 2-3mal zusammen im Deister unterwegs, da hattest  was rotes wildes zum biken und weiß war dein Cabrio.....meine ich! 
aus meinen verstaubten Archiven 


@ Sebastian: ja wir sind  durch den BB geheizt, meine allererste Bergtour war das und ist schon ne kleine Ewigkeit her, da war das Forum noch ganz jung  und ich meine noch ohne Lokale Teil. Danach sind wir nicht mehr zusammen gekommen, denke dass war ne Zeit wo du hier nicht so aktiv warst.


----------



## Hitzi (2. November 2009)

Hahahahaha...... das ist ja fast wie Klassentreffen mit alten Bildern.

Die Jacke existiert übrigens immer noch  Nicht mehr modern aber für kalte Tage einfach klasse 

Das Rotwild habe ich bei ebay fürn Mörderpreis nach Berlin vertickert. Das Erdeerkörbchen war silber und liegt aufm Schrott. 
Nach dem Verkauf hats die junge Dame zerschrotet. Hat mich aber noch darüber informiert. Hat mir schließlich 10 Jahre treue Dienste geleistet.

Kannst du mir das Bild noch in Oroginalgröße per mail schicken? Das wär doch Supi.....

Manchmal sammle ich und lasse mir die Bilder entwickeln. Kost ja fast nix mehr 

Habe dich fürs Team 5 berechtigt. Also ruff aufs Bike und Einheiten schruppen.....

Dabei fällt mir ein.... wie war das mit dem gemeinsamen rollen auf der Rolle? Wo? Wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (3. November 2009)

Wie sieht das heute Abend 19:00 Uhr BBW aus?
Wer kommt?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## matzinski (3. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Wie sieht das heute Abend 19:00 Uhr BBW aus?
> Wer kommt?
> Gruß
> Schappi


icke


----------



## Jennfa (3. November 2009)

Wetter sieht ja gut aus, bin dabei .


----------



## taifun (3. November 2009)

Fahre 18:00 Uhr Bredenbeck....roudy,hoerman..dabei??


----------



## stefan64 (3. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Wie sieht das heute Abend 19:00 Uhr BBW aus?
> Wer kommt?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Ich bin auch dabei.
Ich werde voraussichtlich heute mal mit der Bahn anreisen.
Ankunft 19:07 Uhr Bahnhof Basche.
Falls sonst kein Bahnfahrer dabei ist, könnt ihr schonmal vorfahren.
Treffpunkt dann wie neulich oben am Einstieg von Evel Knievels Regenerationstrail.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (3. November 2009)

bin heute abend auch dabei


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. November 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich wundere mich schon die ganze zeit, wie man(n) einen 3cm zu langen dämpfer überhaupt eingebaut bekommt


 
geht problemlos, wenn der eingebaute Dämpfer 3cm zu kurz war 



feldbirne schrieb:


> man kann doch die schwinge runterdrücken...


 
Räsper 



taifun schrieb:


> Fahre 18:00 Uhr Bredenbeck....roudy,hoerman..dabei??


 
18:30 ginge -> 18:50 dann Tatern.
Bin nicht vor 17:30 zuhause und muss erst das Rad von der Rolle ziehen und umbauen.
Hardtail, ohne Trails, ohne FF, ohne Protektoren!!


----------



## taifun (3. November 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> 18:30 ginge -> 18:50 dann Tatern.
> Bin nicht vor 17:30 zuhause und muss erst das Rad von der Rolle ziehen und umbauen.
> Hardtail, ohne Trails, ohne FF, ohne Protektoren!!



okay....


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. November 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> 18:30 ginge -> 18:50 dann Tatern.
> Bin nicht vor 17:30 zuhause und muss erst das Rad von der Rolle ziehen und umbauen.
> Hardtail, ohne Trails, ohne FF, ohne Protektoren!!



wenn´s nicht zu schnell wird (oberschenkel) wär ich unter umständen dabei. 

ruf euch bis 18.00 uhr an, ob ich dabei bin. 

gruß

hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (3. November 2009)

Ne,keine Angst.
Wir können doch nicht schneller als das Licht scheint

Bis später..


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. November 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wenn´s nicht zu schnell wird (oberschenkel) wär ich unter umständen dabei.
> 
> ruf euch bis 18.00 uhr an, ob ich dabei bin.
> 
> ...


 
Heute mal bewußt langsam, mit gegenseitig erinnern!
Wir können ja auch zu dir rüber kommen und dich abholen, dann hast du etwas mehr Luft


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. November 2009)

18.50 taternpfahl passt. 
komme pünktlich


----------



## taifun (3. November 2009)

Gerade vom Nightride mit Roudy,Hoermann und einem Freund zurück.

40 km 2 h 30 min und 700 hm war echt super locker lustige Runde.

Hat Spaß gemacht,und Tiere haben wir auch nicht erschreckt


----------



## Quen (3. November 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Gerade vom Nightride mit Roudy,Hoermann und einem Freund zurück.
> 
> 40 km 2 h 30 min und 700 hm war echt super locker lustige Runde.
> 
> Hat Spaß gemacht,und Tiere haben wir auch nicht erschreckt




Hört sich gut an! Neidvolle Grüße...


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. November 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Gerade vom Nightride mit Roudy,Hoerman und Thomas zurück.
> 
> 40 km 2 h 30 min und 700 hm war echt super locker lustige Runde.
> 
> Hat Spaß gemacht,und Tiere haben wir auch nicht erschreckt



naja , locker war heute was anderes für mich. 
so´n paar wochen ohne biken und die form ist futsch. 
arschkalt war´s noch dazu. 
kann nur noch bergauf gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (3. November 2009)

seid froh dass ihr im monent überhaupt biken könnt!

hatte jetzt 2 wochen urlaub und habe 5-6 tage die woche sport (biken und fußball) gemacht, dann von sonntag auf montag total besch...sen geschlafen. gestern war ich total im ar..., konnte mich überhaupt nicht richtig bewegen und habe mich gleich nach der arbeit wieder hingelegt.
heute nicht mehr ganz so kaputt, aber irgendwie noch alles im hals-/nackenbereich verspannt.
hoffe das geht schnell wieder weg.


----------



## taifun (3. November 2009)

Setzt Dich aufs Bike und fahr einfach....

Ich meine das jetzt im Ernst.Ich hatte vor einigen auch so ein Problem,klagte über Rückenbeschwerden und jede Bewegung verursachte Schmerzen.Habe mich paar mal gedrückt davor zu fahren,doch die Lust überwog dazu.
Kaum bin ich paar Kilometer gefahren,ging es mir besser,auch danach waren die Schmerzen fast weg.Wahrscheinlich waren nur die Muskeln verspannt und haben sich durch die Bewegung wieder regeneriert.
Also probier es mal.

Gute Besserung


----------



## saxer66 (4. November 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Der Winterpokal ist um ein Team reicher geworden............
> 
> Deisterfreun.de Team 5 habe ich ins Leben gerufen.............
> 
> ...


Hallo Hitzi,
ich denke ich kann auch als Versehrter gelten, nachdem mich Stefan64, Matzinski und noch 2 Kollegen am Sonntag derrmaßen abgehängt haben...  ...musste mit dem zug nach hause eiern
magst mich auch aufnehmen? muss dringend was für die Kondition tun!!!
ich kann unter anderem mit so tollen Disziplinen wie "Treppenlauf" und "Ruderergometer" aufwarten
beste Grüße
Thomas


----------



## chris2305 (4. November 2009)

MOin,

hat noch jemand Interesse:   
www.eoft.eu
Vorstellung heute abend 20 UHr Cinemaxx Niokolaistr. 

Wäre noch eine Karte zu haben


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. November 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> seid froh dass ihr im monent überhaupt biken könnt!
> hatte jetzt 2 wochen urlaub und habe 5-6 tage die woche sport (biken und fußball) gemacht, dann von sonntag auf montag total besch...sen geschlafen. gestern war ich total im ar..., konnte mich überhaupt nicht richtig bewegen und habe mich gleich nach der arbeit wieder hingelegt.
> heute nicht mehr ganz so kaputt, aber irgendwie noch alles im hals-/nackenbereich verspannt.
> hoffe das geht schnell wieder weg.


Onlinediagnose: Entzugserscheinungen 
-
Gestern war Klasse .
Am Popo etwas zu nass, an den Füßen zu kalt. Is´halt so!
Laube Bredenbeck war Klasse=> Zwei Chinaböller im Formationsflug.
@Taifun: 10 Sek. nachdem du weg warst sprang meine Lampe auf *rot*
Der Raceking ist selbst mit nassen Laub und Matsch gut zu fahren.
Der Mountainking vorn wackelte auch bei Sommertagstempo nicht rum.


----------



## taifun (4. November 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> -
> Gestern war Klasse .
> 
> Laube Bredenbeck war Klasse=> Zwei Chinaböller im Formationsflug.
> @Taifun: 10 Sek. nachdem du weg warst sprang meine Lampe auf *rot*



 und schnell noch dazu  okay...dann paßt das Ja...


Morgen wieder...


----------



## Berrrnd (4. November 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Onlinediagnose: Entzugserscheinungen



ok, ich versuche es heute mal mit einer kleinen runde nach b.o. zu meinen eltern. hinweg im berg bis dehme und rückweg an der weser.
wehe ich kann mich morgen nicht mehr bewegen!


----------



## schappi (4. November 2009)

Hallo Jenfa,

Hier der Link zur Lampe:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489
Dazu brauchts du noch den Steckeradapter:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3529
Mit Morgen biken müssen wir mal telefonieren wie das wetter sich entwickelt.
Wie sieht das Zeitlich an Freitag bei dir aus? Da ist die Wettervorhersage viel besser
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Jennfa (4. November 2009)

Stimmt hab ich gerade auch gesehen, dachte morgen soll die Sonne scheinen . Freitag kann ich nur vormittags. Danke für den Link mit den Lampen, bin nightrideifiziert !

Grüße Jenna


----------



## feldbirne (4. November 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Onlinediagnose: Entzugserscheinungen
> -
> Gestern war Klasse .
> Am Popo etwas zu nass, an den Füßen zu kalt. Is´halt so!
> ...



was sind denn chinaböller? is doch bestimmt nix was knallt..
vllt kann mir jemand ma ne auflistung mit nen paar abkürzungen geben... das wäre super nett. dann machts noch mehr spass die beiträge zu lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (4. November 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Stimmt hab ich gerade auch gesehen, dachte morgen soll die Sonne scheinen . Freitag kann ich nur vormittags. Danke für den Link mit den Lampen, bin nightrideifiziert !
> 
> Grüße Jenna



Die Vorhersage für Morgen wird immer schlechter.http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/103380.html
Freitag Vormittag geht bei mir auch. Genaue Zeit können wir ja morgen telefonisch abklären.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Berrrnd (4. November 2009)

chinaböller = dx lampe


----------



## exto (4. November 2009)

Geil, lasst uns mal ne Liste machen...

Ich weiß was:

BBW: Besucherbergwerk Barsinghausen (beliebter Treffpunkt für Fahrten im Westdeister)


----------



## Hitzi (4. November 2009)

Ich weiß auch was:

BRB

Blöde Rote Brücke  in Hanover hinter der Jugendherberge vor der Gilde Park Bühne.
Treffpunkt für MTB'ler nach vorheriger Verabredung


----------



## matzinski (4. November 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch was:
> 
> BRB
> 
> ...


ich auch: SWAT = SoftWareAuslieferungsText (hmm, gehört irgendwie nicht hier her )

... aber wie wärs mit MM in GG? Schappi, musst du erklären. 


deisterfreun.de Team 4 immer noch unter den ersten 10.


----------



## taifun (4. November 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> chinaböller = dx lampe


----------



## exto (4. November 2009)

Mädels, ich hab mich schon wieder verliebt 





Das wär' mal gaaanz nach meinem Geschmack als Nachfolger für meine SSP-Rennfeile


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. November 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> deisterfreun.de Team 4 immer noch unter den ersten 10.



jetzt sogar in den Top 3 

@ Schappi: evtl würde ich Freitag auch mitkommen. Wann wollt ihr starten?


----------



## Berrrnd (4. November 2009)

@ exto

guck dir mal den mac mahone sword ssp rahmen an. 
der dürfte bestimmt auch nach deinem geschmack sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (4. November 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> jetzt sogar in den Top 3
> 
> @ Schappi: evtl würde ich Freitag auch mitkommen. Wann wollt ihr starten?



Steht noch nicht fest, hängt von Jenna ab, wann die kann (morgens). Ich bin da flexibel.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (4. November 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Mädels, ich hab mich schon wieder verliebt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nett,
 Stahlrahmen?


----------



## firefighter76 (4. November 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Mädels, ich hab mich schon wieder verliebt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fesch bis auf die zuganschläge auf dem oberrohr


----------



## Hitzi (5. November 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Mädels, ich hab mich schon wieder verliebt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der ist doch aber gar nicht Orange??????

Verstehe ich nicht


----------



## Phil81 (5. November 2009)

Schade das es keine horizontale Ausfallenden hat.


----------



## taifun (5. November 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Der ist doch aber gar nicht Orange??????
> 
> Verstehe ich nicht



Aber in den Farben vom RC-Gehrden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (5. November 2009)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall irgendwann morgens/vormittags auf dem Rad. Wann iss mir wurscht, hauptsache ich bin um 2 wieder Zuhause. Wems passt kann mir ja noch ne Uhrzeit nennen .


----------



## schappi (5. November 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Ich bin auf jeden Fall irgendwann morgens/vormittags auf dem Rad. Wann iss mir wurscht, hauptsache ich bin um 2 wieder Zuhause. Wems passt kann mir ja noch ne Uhrzeit nennen .



Dann schlage ich vor, treffen wir uns um 10:00 Uhr an der Sängereiche.
Homer wie sieht das bei dir aus?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. November 2009)

Das ist bei mir noch nicht drin. So selbstständig bin ich dann dich noch nicht.


----------



## schappi (5. November 2009)

Frag doch einfach mal die Chefin ob du nen 1/2 Tag Urlaub bekommst.
das Wetter Morgen wird richtig gut und von 13:00 bis 21:00 Uhr kannst du immer noch 8 Std arbeiten:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/103380.html


----------



## Evel Knievel (5. November 2009)

Samstag krieg ich Besuch aus Osnabrück und wir sind 12 Uhr am Nienstädter Paß Parkplatz um ein wenig Geländefahrradfahren zu fahren.
Noch jemand Bock? 
16 Uhr muß ich Schluß machen und zur Arbeit!


----------



## matzinski (5. November 2009)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Samstag krieg ich Besuch aus Osnabrück und wir sind 12 Uhr am Nienstädter Paß Parkplatz um ein wenig Geländefahrradfahren zu fahren.
> Noch jemand Bock?
> 16 Uhr muß ich Schluß machen und zur Arbeit!


Könnt' sein, dass ich noch vorbeischaue. Lass dich überaschen. Ich wollte aber eher vormittags biken. Da ist die Wettervorhersage besser.


----------



## taifun (5. November 2009)

Sa kann ich nicht,heute Abend 18:00 Uhr Bredenbeck Nightride!


----------



## Hitzi (5. November 2009)

Team 5 ist nun auch komplett und somit closed  

Auf in den fairen (Wett) Kampf


----------



## Jennfa (5. November 2009)

Alles klari, 10 oben am Wald. Welches Gerääääät? Müsste dann nämlich noch Pedale umschrauben wenn ich mit dem LV fahren will.


----------



## schappi (5. November 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Alles klari, 10 oben am Wald. Welches Gerääääät? Müsste dann nämlich noch Pedale umschrauben wenn ich mit dem LV fahren will.



Enduro,
bei dem Matsch muss ich mit den schmutzigen Marias fahren und nicht mit dem rasenden Ralf
CU
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paskull (5. November 2009)

Buhu mag auch morgen schon biken aber doofen Termin.

Wie sehen die sonstigen Planungen für das WE aus?

Wer hat www.deisterfreun.de kaputt gemacht


----------



## tom de la zett (5. November 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Team 5 ist nun auch komplett und somit closed
> 
> Auf in den fairen (Wett) Kampf



AAAAAtaaackeeeeee 
Was muss ich für lange Arbeiten und nun Faulenzen eintragen 

Morgen jemand (ab ca. Hannover) auf ner Tour (HT) unterwegs?


----------



## taifun (5. November 2009)

Kalt,nass,dreckig aber trotzdem 2h Nightride gefahren

@Quen: Morgen 17:30 - 18:00 Uhr ?


----------



## taifun (5. November 2009)

Paskull schrieb:


> Wer hat www.deisterfreun.de kaputt gemacht



Keiner,uns kriegt man nicht klein.

Aber hier was Intressantes :http://www.deister-ladies.de/


----------



## Phil81 (5. November 2009)

"In exklusivem Ambiente erwarten Sie ständig wechselnde Ladies aus Deutschland und anderen europäischen Ländern" 

Können wir ja mal nach nem Nightride vorbeischauen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. November 2009)

Paskull schrieb:


> Buhu mag auch morgen schon biken aber doofen Termin.
> 
> Wie sehen die sonstigen Planungen für das WE aus?
> 
> Wer hat www.deisterfreun.de kaputt gemacht



Nicht kaputt!!
Die Domain wechselt grad den Besitzer.
Hatte ein Freund für mich reserviert und gegen eine 6-stellige Ablösesumme bin ich jetzt der Eigentümer.
Ich sitze grad an der Weiterleitung.
WEB-Programmierung bringe ich mir noch bei, dann gehts weiter.

Geht wieder


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. November 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Keiner,uns kriegt man nicht klein.
> 
> Aber hier was Intressantes :http://www.deister-ladies.de/



Nur Osteuropäische Titten!
Keine Fahrräder!
Toll


----------



## Hitzi (5. November 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Keiner,uns kriegt man nicht klein.
> 
> Aber hier was Intressantes :http://www.deister-ladies.de/



Das isss Miiihhhhhjöööööööhhhhh

Lasssss dasssss saaaaainnnnnnn 

Und wenn man vor denen steht kommt dir das grausen  und deine Kohle biste looooooooossssssss


----------



## Hitzi (5. November 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Nicht kaputt!!
> Die Domain wechselt grad den Besitzer.
> Hatte ein Freund für mich reserviert und gegen eine 6-stellige Ablösesumme bin ich jetzt der Eigentümer.
> Ich sitze grad an der Weiterleitung.
> WEB-Programmierung bringe ich mir noch bei, dann gehts weiter.




Wennst du noch Hilfe benötigst????? 

Ein paar Sachen kann ich auch........ aber alles nur im Heimanwenderbereich versteht sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. November 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Wennst du noch Hilfe benötigst?????
> 
> Ein paar Sachen kann ich auch........ aber alles nur im Heimanwenderbereich versteht sich



Mal sehen, jede Minute die ich vor der Flimmerkiste sitze fehlt woanders (Job, Familie, Sport)
Mein Neffe macht sowas beruflich und da ich den Webkram in der Firma mit beobachte, hatte ich mal ne TYPO3 Schulung.

Wie läuft der Hechelkurs 
Wann ists soweit?


----------



## Hitzi (5. November 2009)

Hechelkurs erfolgreich absolviert 

Anfang Janunar ists errechnet........ wann genau der Ausbruch stattfindet ?????


----------



## foxi (5. November 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> AAAAAtaaackeeeeee
> Was muss ich für lange Arbeiten und nun Faulenzen eintragen
> 
> Morgen jemand (ab ca. Hannover) auf ner Tour (HT) unterwegs?



Bin morgen zwar auf Tour Punkte Sammeln  aber leider nur hier um Ni. Muss Mittags dann schon zum Spätdienst. Würde sich für H. also nicht lohnen.Vielleicht Touren wir nächste Woche ja mal zusammen.

jauu, Hitzi das ergibt dann min. doppelte Punktzahl, bin auf die Zeiten gespannt


----------



## taifun (6. November 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Das isss Miiihhhhhjöööööööhhhhh
> 
> Lasssss dasssss saaaaainnnnnnn
> 
> Und wenn man vor denen steht kommt dir das grausen  und deine Kohle biste looooooooossssssss



Keine Angst...bin glücklich vergeben


----------



## Quen (6. November 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Kalt,nass,dreckig aber trotzdem 2h Nightride gefahren
> 
> @Quen: Morgen 17:30 - 18:00 Uhr ?



Nein, schaffe ich leider zeitlich nicht.

Aber SA und SO kann ich fahren! Wie siehts da aus? 

DX kommt auch nicht ausm Knick... ich glaub das wird nix mehr.


----------



## Jennfa (6. November 2009)

Bin hin und her gerissen wegen der Lampe, hm...Bei der DX hab ich eigentlich keinen Bock so lang zu warten und bin noch ein wenig skeptisch. Andererseits gibts fÃ¼r den Preis nix was Ã¤hnlich stark leuchtet. Oder vll lieber doch ne gÃ¼nstige Sigma oder Fenix fÃ¼r Helm und Lenker holen? Dann liege ich aber wieder Ã¼ber 100â¬ . Schwierig schwierig. Aber ich will doch unbedingt weiter beim nightride mitfahren!!! Ich warte noch auf die Erleuchtung!

Wir biken Samstag morgen, denke so ab 10? MÃ¼ssen spÃ¤ter noch weg. Frank, Andy und co....wie siehts aus? 

GrÃ¼Ãe Jenna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sync_ (6. November 2009)

Hm, irgendwie überzeugt micht das Ding von DX nicht so, vorallem die Laufzeit kann bei den propagierten Lumen nicht stimmen...

Ich bin da grade an einer Eigenentwicklung dran, wenn ich meine Fräse hab kanns dann auch mal richtig losgehen....


----------



## Berrrnd (6. November 2009)

das mit der fräse hättest du nicht erwähnen sollen!

ich werfe schon mal cad an.


----------



## schappi (6. November 2009)

_Sync_ schrieb:


> Hm, irgendwie überzeugt micht das Ding von DX nicht so, vorallem die Laufzeit kann bei den propagierten Lumen nicht stimmen...
> 
> Ich bin da grade an einer Eigenentwicklung dran, wenn ich meine Fräse hab kanns dann auch mal richtig losgehen....



Die Laufzeit auf Voller Leistung ist schon 3std.
Die Lumen sind etwas optimistisch angegeben.
jennfa,
die nächstbeste Lösung 2x Sigma hab ich dir ja geliehen, kostet 170 und den Unterschied zur DX hast du ja gesehen, also da braucht Frau nicht lang zu überlegen. Bestellen und in der Zwischenzeit benutzt du meine Sigmas.
Bis gleich
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (6. November 2009)

Ich muss morgen arbeiten und bin wahrscheinlich Sonntag wieder unterwegs


----------



## _Sync_ (6. November 2009)

Interessant, bleibt nurnoch zu sehen, wie sich die Akkus über längere Zeit verhalten.

Ich bin immernoch am überlegen ob 700lm reichen, oder ob ich nicht mehrere LEDs in ein Gehäuse packen sollte.

Der Kram ist ja ohne Linse schon abartig hell!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. November 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Bin hin und her gerissen wegen der Lampe, hm...Bei der DX hab ich eigentlich keinen Bock so lang zu warten und bin noch ein wenig skeptisch. Andererseits gibts für den Preis nix was ähnlich stark leuchtet. Oder vll lieber doch ne günstige Sigma oder Fenix für Helm und Lenker holen? Dann liege ich aber wieder über 100 . Schwierig schwierig. Aber ich will doch unbedingt weiter beim nightride mitfahren!!! Ich warte noch auf die Erleuchtung!
> ...


 
Wie Schappi schon schreibt => KAUFEN!



_Sync_ schrieb:


> Hm, irgendwie überzeugt micht das Ding von DX nicht so, vorallem die Laufzeit kann bei den propagierten Lumen nicht stimmen...
> 
> Ich bin da grade an einer Eigenentwicklung dran, wenn ich meine Fräse hab kanns dann auch mal richtig losgehen....


 
Hast du Sie im Wald mal gesehen?
Aber in dir schlägt das Tüftlerherz, da würde ich mich auch gegen fertige Produkte wehren.

Laufzeit mehrfach gemessen: 2,5h bei voller Leistung bis die Akkuwarnlampe angeht, dann nochmal 1h bis dunkel.
Lumen hat SIAM bei Tesla und DX mit 550 gemessen.
Die 900lm bei 2800mA sind echt nur Marketing da die KSQ nur ca. 2000mA bringen soll, aber wen interessiert das nach dem live Erlebniss noch?
Ich habe auch bei >50Km/h auf Forstwegen nicht das Gefühl etwas zu übersehen.
Mit der zweiten auf dem Kopf ist Tag und wenn wir wie üblich zu dritt oder mehr fahren, ist Sommertag

@_sync_ : Bist du Fit genug, bei den Lampen die KSQs schadensfrei zu tauschen. Mein Zweitlampe würde ich schon mal mit einer 2800mA versuchen wollen, weiß aber dass ich sie hinrichten würde.
Evtl. dann auch die DX als Prototyp, mich nervt die Drückerei 100%/50%/blinken/aus ich will nur an/aus.


----------



## _Sync_ (6. November 2009)

roudy: die KSQ sollte ich Problemlos tauschen können


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. November 2009)

_Sync_ schrieb:


> Interessant, bleibt nurnoch zu sehen, wie sich die Akkus über längere Zeit verhalten.
> Ich bin immernoch am überlegen ob 700lm reichen, oder ob ich nicht mehrere LEDs in ein Gehäuse packen sollte.
> Der Kram ist ja ohne Linse schon abartig hell!


=> Du must nicht direkt in die Lampe gucken/fotografieren, dann sind alle hell 
Passende Akkus gibts online ab 10,-.
Meinen ersten betreibe ich jetzt seit einem Jahr, Laufzeit >4h
Zur Not passen auch alle möglichen Akkupacks aus dem Modellbau

Vormals hell geglaubte Lampen alá SIGMA EVO+EVOx verkümmern neben DX zu Glühwürmchen. Selbst KARMA oder Black Power funzeln nur rum 
Trotzdem bleibt DX ein Billigding, dessen Totalverlust einzukalkulieren ist.


----------



## Jennfa (6. November 2009)

Dann werde ich nachher mal ne Bestellung losschicken, danke . Wenn sie diesen Winter über hält bin ich schon zufrieden. Das mit den Glühwürmchen kam mir dann auf dem RT-Trail dann auch so vor...als Matze hinter mir gefahren ist mit seiner Dx war plötzlich alles hell . Beim direkten Vergleich stinken die Sigmas dann ab.


----------



## matzinski (6. November 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Wir biken Samstag morgen, denke so ab 10? Müssen später noch weg. Frank, Andy und co....wie siehts aus?
> Grüße Jenna


Wo wollt' ihr starten? Ich würd' mich anschließen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (6. November 2009)

Hat jemand Interesse an ner günstigen Pike? Rose macht wohl Lagerräumung:

https://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=24437

Da gibt's noch mehr Hammerpreise für RS-Gabeln. Reba SL z.B. auch für ca. 150 EUR oder Revelation für 200 EUR.
Hab leider gerade kein Geld übrig, sonst wäre die Pike schon mein.


----------



## Paskull (6. November 2009)

Schon jemand Planungen für morgen?


----------



## Jennfa (6. November 2009)

Danke für die schöne unterhaltsame längere Runde Carsten, hat spaß gemacht. Bei der nächsten Gelegenheit schulde ich dir dann den Kakao . Gerne wieder!

@matze: ich denke mal BBW, oder was sagen die Anderen?


----------



## schappi (6. November 2009)

Danke, war mir ein Vergnügen.
wann kann Mann in meinem Alter schon so lange die volle Aufmerksamkeit einer gut aussehenden jungen Frau genießen?
Dafür muss man sich dann beim Biken auch schon etwas quälen.
Hat zudem auch 15 Punkte im Winterpokal gebracht (das bringt uns wieder unter die ersten 10).

War übrigen brandgefährlich heute im Deister. Riesige Treibjagd auf der Barsinghäuser und Nienstädter Seite überall knallten die Schüsse. Und plötzlich stellen wir fest, daß wir uns hinter der Absperrung (da wo geschossen wurde) befanden.
Is aber nichts passiert. Ich hätte mich sowieso schützen vor dich geworfen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (6. November 2009)

Jenfa,
das ist übrigens der Damenschnitt des Troyers, den ich heute beim Biken an hatte.
Sehr schön atmungaktiv und winddicht dabei.
http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho...&sid=5ad737f2aa494ed9a9b26b3bdcd01abca6c10228


----------



## Paskull (6. November 2009)

Schon wieder 10:00 ihr müsst mal an die armen Hannoveraner denken die noch bis zum Deister hin müssen .

Werde gleich mit MrHartail telefonieren und dann Bescheid geben.


----------



## Jennfa (6. November 2009)

Viel später wird mir leider zu eng da ich noch nach NRW fahre dieses Wochenende. Außerdem solls ja später eh regnen . Die nächsten Wochenenden kanns dann gern auch mal wieder etwas später losgehen .


----------



## Paskull (6. November 2009)

Ok MrHardtail und meine Vielfältigkeit sind kurz nach 10 Uhr am BBW.

jo wetterbericht wird immer schlechter jedesmal wenn ich schaue ;(


----------



## matzinski (6. November 2009)

Paskull schrieb:


> Schon wieder 10:00 ihr müsst mal an die armen Hannoveraner denken die noch bis zum Deister hin müssen .
> 
> Werde gleich mit MrHartail telefonieren und dann Bescheid geben.


Ich find' 10:00 gut und muss auch noch bis zum Deister hin.  Must du halt zeitig aufstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (6. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> ...
> Hat zudem auch 15 Punkte im Winterpokal gebracht (das bringt uns wieder unter die ersten 10).
> ...
> Gruß
> Schappi


sauber


----------



## foxi (6. November 2009)

Paskull schrieb:


> jo wetterbericht wird immer schlechter jedesmal wenn ich schaue ;(



Achooo, du bist Schuld, guck bloß schnell weg


----------



## taifun (6. November 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ich find' 10:00 gut und muss auch noch bis zum Deister hin.  Must du halt zeitig aufstehen.



Genau...nur wer früh da ist,ist auch schneller wieder weg

Da Morgen nicht fahren kann,wer fährt am Sonntag?


----------



## feldbirne (6. November 2009)

ich werd sonntag fahren... trifft sich wer an der kreuzbuche??


----------



## Paskull (6. November 2009)

Werde Sonntag auch fahren aber mit Frauchen denke ich, noch nicht sicher ob dann Deister. Mal sehen was die Regierung sagt.


----------



## stefan64 (6. November 2009)

Ich würd Sonntag auch wieder die Früschicht machen.
Jemand dabei um 9:15 Uhr am Fundament?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott865 (7. November 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ich würd Sonntag auch wieder die Früschicht machen.
> Jemand dabei um 9:15 Uhr am Fundament?



Ja ich wenn es heute nicht zu lang wird.hoffe das auch heute meine neuen reifen kommen.war letzte woche doch ne rutschpartie.


----------



## 1Tintin (7. November 2009)

herkulars schrieb:


> Hat jemand Interesse an ner günstigen Pike? Rose macht wohl Lagerräumung:
> 
> https://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=24437
> 
> ...



War ein super TIP.

hab da gleich angerufen und wollte die Rock Shox Lrik 2 Step für 327 bestellen.
Die nette Dame sagte mir dann das diese nicht ausgeliefert dürfen, Rock Shox hat die auslieferung wegen Mängel gestoppt.

Ich glaube das der Praktikant sich da vertahn, oder sauer aufm Chef war.

So günstig war rose noch nie.

Schade das wär ein schnapper gewesen.

Achso, falls sich jemand schon gestern die Gabel via Internet bestellt hat,
wird sie auch nicht bekommen.

schademadepechgehabt.

Tintin


----------



## Quen (7. November 2009)

So, die ersten Winterpokal-Punkte sind im Sack. 

Nachdem sich heute früh die Sonne ein wenig blicken ließ, war ich bereits kurz nach 9 Uhr auf dem Rad in Richtung Deister unterwegs. Selbstverständlich (  ) war auf dem Rad nichts mehr von der Sonne zu sehen, dafür fing es an zu nieseln und sollte selbstverständlich (  ) nicht mehr aufhören und immer stärker werden.

Glücklicherweise hatte ich meine neue Regenjacke dabei und somit waren 2 zügige Std. im Regen sogar recht spaßig. 

@Alex: morgen früh ne lockere und nicht all zu lange CC-Runde? Trails muss ich bei dem Wetter eher nicht haben, war vorhin schon recht _slippery_  Würde dann evtl. mit Stefan und den Jungs zusammen anreisen - müssten dann wohl kurz nach 10 Uhr (?) am Waldkater sein. Wie siehts aus?


----------



## Jennfa (7. November 2009)

Ja das Wetter hätte besser sein können, aber wir haben dennoch drei Trails mit Matze geschafft. Entgegen aller Befürchtungen hat es sich das riesige Regengebiet wohl noch anders überlegt und uns nach einem kurzen Schauer in ruhe gelassen. Ich wünsche allen morgen schöneres Wetter...die Trails sind momentan echt lustig zu fahren, aufm Teerweg kann man das Driften mit beiden Rädern am besten üben . Hat irgendwie auch was!

Schönes Wochenende noch!
Jenna


----------



## matzinski (7. November 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ich würd Sonntag auch wieder die Früschicht machen.
> Jemand dabei um 9:15 Uhr am Fundament?


Ich bin leider nicht dabei . Ich muß zum Brunch. Ziemlich bekloppte Erfindung: man frühstückt erst dann, wenn man schon fast verhungert ist und vergammelt den halben Tag 
Dafür war ich dann heute mit Jenna und Moritz Schlammsurfen. Trotz Regen ganz spaßig. Fahrzeit 4:22, 67 km, 990 hm, 17 WP-Punkte. So schnell lassen wir uns nicht durchreichen.

vieleicht bis Di zum NR, Matze


----------



## taifun (7. November 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> So, die ersten Winterpokal-Punkte sind im Sack.



Wurde auch langsam Zeit





Quen schrieb:


> @Alex: morgen früh ne lockere und nicht all zu lange CC-Runde? Trails muss ich bei dem Wetter eher nicht haben, war vorhin schon recht _slippery_  Würde dann evtl. mit Stefan und den Jungs zusammen anreisen - müssten dann wohl kurz nach 10 Uhr (?) am Waldkater sein. Wie siehts aus?



Ist okay...aber wollte schon min 3 h fahren und Punkte sammeln


----------



## Homer_Simplon (7. November 2009)

Wer fährt denn nun morgen? und wann und wo?


----------



## Skyjet (7. November 2009)

.....wenns wetter passt....war heute echt ne rutschpart(y)....wann wolltest du denn fahren? 10:00 Uhr BBW?


----------



## Quen (7. November 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Wurde auch langsam Zeit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Winter hat doch gerade erst begonnen, also ruhig geblieben. 

Okay, dann morgen gegen 10-10:15 Uhr am Waldkater.


----------



## Paskull (7. November 2009)

Muss mal sehen vorhin Knöchel umgeknickt. Dafür habe ich noch keine Protektoren  
Wenn es morgen wieder geht wohl mit Frau. 
Jung von Bikeinfection wollen wohl morgen auch um 10:00 starten bei denen vorm Laden wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.

Telefoniere morgen früh mit MrHardtail und gebe dann Info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (7. November 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Der Winter hat doch gerade erst begonnen, also ruhig geblieben.
> 
> Okay, dann morgen gegen 10-10:15 Uhr am Waldkater.



Winter??? Siehste irgendwo Schnee 

@paskull: trag Knöchelhohe Bikeboots


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. November 2009)

Es gibt da was von SIDI
http://www.dirtbikebitz.com/images/products/boots/sidi/sidi_charger_boots_blk.jpg


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. November 2009)

@ Schappi 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und "Alles Gute" 
Bleib wie Du bist und immer eine handbreit Deistererde unter den Stollen


----------



## Paskull (8. November 2009)

ja ja habe ja inzwischen einiges an Protektoren.
Treffe aber immer die stellen wo nix ist, und alles einpacken ist schwer 

Ah wusste ich garnicht.


HÄÄääääääPPpppPppppyyyyyyyy BbbbBbBbbööööÖÖÖööööörrrrrrssSS DDaaaaayyYYYy *schiefsing* Schappi


----------



## Phil81 (8. November 2009)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag Schappi


----------



## Scott865 (8. November 2009)

@stefan sorry ist gestern doch länger geworden.


----------



## Barbie SHG (8. November 2009)

Hi Schappi (oder Papa-Schlumpf ),
alles Gute zum Geburtstag,
das Wetter passt ja heute,
hast Du Dir auch verdient.
(obwohl Du heute bestimmt nicht aufs Bike steigst, oder.....)

Viel Spaß heute
Gruß Tom


----------



## Brook (8. November 2009)

Happy Birthday auch von mir ....


----------



## atrailsnail (8. November 2009)

Auch von mir *ALLES GUTE*, Mr. Schaltauge. 

Klasse, dass du immer einen scharfen Blick für die Anderen und ihr Material hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (8. November 2009)

Ich schließ mich mal der Geburtstagsgruß-Gemeinde an:

Alles Gute für die nächsten 365 Tage!!!


----------



## matzinski (8. November 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Ich schließ mich mal der Geburtstagsgruß-Gemeinde an:
> 
> Alles Gute für die nächsten 365 Tage!!!


----------



## Downhillfaller (8. November 2009)

Schappi auch von mir einen 

Was wäre "Biken im Deister" heute ohne Dich ?
Alles Gute 

Hast Du Dir auch was schönes  ?


----------



## firefighter76 (8. November 2009)

und schon wieder ein jahr älter schappi auch von mir alles   du alter waldschrat feier schön


----------



## stefan64 (8. November 2009)

Schließe mich den Glückwünschen an


----------



## taifun (8. November 2009)

Auch nach einer guten Tour heute,Mögebier,Barbie,Frank,BMX,Ü 30,Grab und noch paar kleine Stiche nach oben

Wünsche ich Dir Schappi  


@Flo:Sammel mal paar Punkte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feldbirne (8. November 2009)

scliesse mich den glückwünschen auch an..


----------



## firefighter76 (8. November 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> @Flo:Sammel mal paar Punkte...



versuche nächste woche mal mal aufs rad zu kommen wenn mein rücken mit macht :kotz:


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. November 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute!!!!!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. November 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch mein Bester  
Bring am Dienstag zum NR ruhig noch den übriggebliebenen Geburtstagskuchen mit  
Ich war heut mal wieder mit dem Hund im Wald. Oben am Sportplatz hab ich die FR Gang vom letzten NR getroffen. Mit dabei Jasper Jauch. Wir sind Heisterburg und Steinbruch gefahren. Am Steinbruch wurde die neue Dropline erstmal ausgiebig getestet und für ziemlich genial befunden. Am Ende der Steilabfahrt ,da wo der Megaanlieger sein soll, gab es ein Foampit aus knietiefem Laub. Der Kollege der sich da abgelegt hat fand das sicher ziemlich angenehm  . Der Steinbruch war, trotz des technisch aufwertenden Wetters, gut zu fahren. Vlt. sollten wir den mal in den NR einbauen  . Nach dem Uphill haben wir uns an der Heisterburg getrennt, ich bin dann Feggendorfer und Rakete gefahren.


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. November 2009)

hab heute mit roudy auch ne "kleine" runde gedreht. 
ü30/no country for old men/teerweg/raketentrail und ü30 komplett bis zum schluss. 
waren knapp 4h reine fahrtzeit. 
bedingungen waren für die jahreszeit i.o. allerdings teilweise sehr tiefer boden. 

roudy hat heute einen neuen rekord aufgestellt. 
4 legen plus einer umarmung eines baumes hab ich auch noch nicht so oft gesehen  
(die letzte lege war ein klassischer mac-diver . loch übersehen und per purzelbaum ab über den lenker )
zum glück ist aber nix passiert. 

@ roudy:

damit dürfte die führung im deisterfreun.de sturzpokal 2010 auf dich übergegangen sein 

bin jetzt aber auch reif für die couch, war echt anstrengend heute


----------



## Paskull (8. November 2009)

Homer wollten dich vorhin auch einsammeln aber du gehst ja nicht ans Telefon  aber hast ja Anschluss gefunden wie ich lese.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (8. November 2009)

Alles Gute, Schappi!
Homer:Mit welchem Rad war Jasper denn da? Hat der noch was anderes als das Alutech?


----------



## schappi (8. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,
vielen dank für die lieben Geburtstagsgrüße!
War das Wochenende mitFrau und meinen Kindern in einem kleinen Hotel in der Eifel.
Wir habe uns da genial bekochen lassen und haben reingefeiert. Heute dann sightseeender Weise richtung Heimat gefahren.
Daher gibt es keinen Geburtstagskuchen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Madeba (8. November 2009)

auch von mir noch alles Gute ! 

und ein schönes Geschenk hast Du Dir da gemacht: *#5000 *


----------



## Scott-y (8. November 2009)

Meine Glückwunsch Schappi 
Ich folge dir in knapp einer Woche, ist wohl ein fruchtbarer Monat. Aus uns ist ja auch was ganz tolles geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (8. November 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> und ein schönes Geschenk hast Du Dir da gemacht: *#5000 *



erstmal bist du für den 4.444zigsten beitrag dran


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. November 2009)

Paskull schrieb:


> Homer wollten dich vorhin auch einsammeln aber du gehst ja nicht ans Telefon  aber hast ja Anschluss gefunden wie ich lese.



nächstes Mal.... jetzt hab ich wenigstens deine Nummer. ich hab nicht zurückgerufen weil ich befürchtet hatte das ein Kunde mit nem Auftrag droht 



SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Alles Gute, Schappi!
> Homer:Mit welchem Rad war Jasper denn da? Hat der noch was anderes als das Alutech?



Japser war mit nem Alutech Wildau am Start. vlt. hat der auch mehrere. Es soll Leute geben, die haben 2 gleiche Räder, die sich nur durch die  Anbauteile unterscheiden.


----------



## Jennfa (8. November 2009)

Auch von mir noch !!! Vielleicht bis Di zum NR !

Viele Grüße 
Jenna


----------



## Power-Valve (8. November 2009)

uff... noch nicht zu spaet...

Herzlichen Glueckwunsch Schappi und viele Gruesse!

Uwe


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. November 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hab heute mit roudy auch ne "kleine" runde gedreht.
> ü30/no country for old men/teerweg/raketentrail und ü30 komplett bis zum schluss.
> waren knapp 4h reine fahrtzeit.
> bedingungen waren für die jahreszeit i.o. allerdings teilweise sehr tiefer boden.
> ...



So Scheizze bin ich noch nie gefahren. Da wo ich nicht am Boden lag war ich aber Hammerschnell. Naja, so war ich auch mal dran und habe gelernt, dass Stürzen nicht immer weh tut, ich also Tempo und Weite weiter steigern kann.
Attacke 
Aber das waren alles so Semmelblöde Stürze auch Unachtsamkeit  mal gucken wie sich die Knochen morgen anfühlen. Beim Pedaleinschalg und dem Nosediver hats mich doch arg durchgerüttelt.



Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ...
> Japser war mit nem Alutech Wildau am Start. vlt. hat der auch mehrere. Es soll Leute geben, die haben 2 gleiche Räder, die sich nur durch die  Anbauteile unterscheiden.



J.J. ist doch in Merxhausen ganz vor mitgefahren, wie konntet Ihr in der gleichen Welt fahren.
Konntest du was lernen oder war er zu schnell ?

@Schappi: Auch von uns 4-en natürlich herzlichen Glückwunsch. Mit der Familie raus  zu fahren war eine gute Entscheidung


----------



## Madeba (9. November 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> erstmal bist du für den 4.444zigsten beitrag dran


warum wusste ich, das das von Dir kommt ?


----------



## herkulars (9. November 2009)

Wie sieht's aus, fährt unter der Woche jemand tagsüber? Bin zeitlich und räumlich ziemlich flexibel, NR kommt aber nicht in Frage, weil ich kein Licht habe.


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. November 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> warum wusste ich, das das von Dir kommt ?



na weil du drum gebettelt hast


----------



## matzinski (9. November 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> So Scheizze bin ich noch nie gefahren. Da wo ich nicht am Boden lag war ich aber Hammerschnell. Naja, so war ich auch mal dran und habe gelernt, dass Stürzen nicht immer weh tut, ich also Tempo und Weite weiter steigern kann.
> Attacke


Gefahrensucher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (9. November 2009)

Uah... was für'n Tag.  Wenn ich nicht so derbe schwere Beine vom WE hätte, würde ich mir heute schon den Frust beim NR "auskurbeln"...

Also morgen (Edit) *18:00 Uhr* Ritt durch die Dunkelheit ab Waldkater! Oder Alex?


----------



## janisj (9. November 2009)

Schappi!!!







janisj


----------



## blumully (9. November 2009)

Ich gratuliere Dir natürlich auch zu Deinem Geburtstag !!!



 Alles Gute !


----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. November 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> J.J. ist doch in Merxhausen ganz vor mitgefahren, wie konntet Ihr in der gleichen Welt fahren.
> Konntest du was lernen oder war er zu schnell ?



Japser konnte zum Glück nicht schneller sein als ich, weil es sich westlich vom Funkturm nicht auskennt. Dafür ist er ziemlich furchtlos als erster in den Steinbruch gedroppt


----------



## Homer_Simplon (10. November 2009)

Heute abend kann ich leider nicht, dafür würde ich morgen abend mit den Jungs von Bike Infection fahren. Treffpunkt 19:00 vor dem Laden in Hohenbostel.


----------



## schappi (10. November 2009)

DFas Wetter sieht ja heute nicht so tolle aus.
Wollen wir um 17:00 uhr noch mal entscheiden ob wir und treffen.
Als Ort würde ich WK vorschlagen.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (10. November 2009)

Nachträglich herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Schappi


----------



## matzinski (10. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> DFas Wetter sieht ja heute nicht so tolle aus.
> Wollen wir um 17:00 uhr noch mal entscheiden ob wir und treffen.
> Als Ort würde ich WK vorschlagen.
> 
> ...


Ich bin für heute raus. Ich hab' mir heute morgen schon nasse  Füße geholt und nach Hause muss ich auch noch per Bike. Selbst wenn es bis nachher noch aufhört zu regnen, wird man sich trotzdem ordentlich einsauen. Darauf habe ich heut' keinen Bock.

Die Wettervorhersage der nächsten 5-10 Tage sieht auch nicht besser aus, außer vieleicht Donnertag. Der Deister bleibt unter Tiefdruckeinfluß mit ordentlich Regen


----------



## taifun (10. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> DFas Wetter sieht ja heute nicht so tolle aus.
> Wollen wir um 17:00 uhr noch mal entscheiden ob wir und treffen.
> Als Ort würde ich WK vorschlagen.
> 
> ...



Quen und Ich wollen eigentlich 18:00Uhr Waldkater treffen..mal sehen wie das Wetter und hold ist


----------



## 1Tintin (10. November 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch
an meinen Bruder und an Nippelspanner

zusammen sind sie 76, mehr möcht ich nicht verraten!!


----------



## Quen (10. November 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Quen und Ich wollen eigentlich 18:00Uhr Waldkater treffen..mal sehen wie das Wetter und hold ist


Wenn ich raus schaue, bekomme ich die Krise... lass uns nachher mal telefonieren! Vllt komme ich heute auch doch gegen 16 Uhr weg hier...


----------



## exto (10. November 2009)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch
> an meinen Bruder und an Nippelspanner
> 
> zusammen sind sie 76, mehr möcht ich nicht verraten!!



WoW, ich wusste gar nicht, dass dein Bruder erst 20 geworden ist  Herzlichen Glückwunsch, ihr Beiden


----------



## Dennis2901 (10. November 2009)

Hallo,

wer hat Samstag lust auf eine locker Tour mit einem Hardtail fahrer?

Startzeit sollte zwischen 10.00 und 11.00 h liegen. Wollte ca. 3 Std. fahren.

Startort ist mir relativ egal, da ich mit dem Auto aus Hannovers Osten komme.

Ciao


----------



## Dennis2901 (10. November 2009)

Und noch eine Info, für alle die das Rennfeeling im Winter vermissen.

Bei beiden Deutschland Cup Crossrennen am 19. (Langenhagen) bzw. 20. (Garbsen) Dezember kann mit dem MTB in der Hobby Klasse gestartet werden.


----------



## taifun (10. November 2009)

Dennis2901 schrieb:


> Und noch eine Info, für alle die das Rennfeeling im Winter vermissen.
> 
> Bei beiden Deutschland Cup Crossrennen am 19. (Langenhagen) bzw. 20. (Garbsen) Dezember kann mit dem MTB in der Hobby Klasse gestartet werden.



Es heißt Cross Rennen und nicht Mountainbike Rennen

Da hast mit MTB gegen Crossräder keine Chance

@quen: Was machen wir? Fahrn oder Fahren oder .....im Regen fahren?
           Oder Rolle quälen?


----------



## Quen (10. November 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Uah... was für'n Tag.  Wenn ich nicht so derbe schwere Beine vom WE hätte, würde ich mir heute schon den Frust beim NR "auskurbeln"...
> 
> Also morgen (Edit) *18:00 Uhr* Ritt durch die Dunkelheit ab Waldkater! Oder Alex?


Update: wir treffen uns bereits 17:45 Uhr a Waldkater!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (10. November 2009)

habe ich grade zufällig entdeckt. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6526548#post6526548


----------



## exto (10. November 2009)




----------



## Berrrnd (10. November 2009)

ja, das habe ich mir auch gedacht.


----------



## Paskull (10. November 2009)

intelenz oder wie das heißt ist ein seltenes Gut


----------



## Quen (10. November 2009)

So, Alex und ich waren heute im Regen nightriden.

Es war nass!
Es war kalt!
Es war neblig!
Es war gut, sehr gut!



Grüße
Sebastian

P.S. und 8 Punkte...


----------



## taifun (10. November 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> So, Alex und ich waren heute im Regen nightriden.
> 
> Es war nass!
> Es war kalt!
> ...



Genau

Macht zusammen 16 Points....

Sonst wer gefahren


----------



## schappi (10. November 2009)

Ich!




auf der Rolle


----------



## taifun (10. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich!
> 
> auf der Rolle



Zählt nicht....

"Aber okay,ab einem gewissen Alter ist man den Witterungen nicht mehr gewachsen"


----------



## tom de la zett (10. November 2009)

.... in Angedenken an Robert Enke....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (10. November 2009)

ja,kaum zu glauben!


----------



## KTMBasti (10. November 2009)

Nabend !!!

Wie heißt eigentlich der Trail, der gegenüber vom Grabweg seinen Einstieg hat (der also links,parallel zum Forstweg verläuft)???

Wollt ich schon immer mal wissen.....



Basti


----------



## toschi (10. November 2009)

Barbiegrab?


----------



## Hitzi (10. November 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> .... in Angedenken an Robert Enke....



Es war eine unfassbare Nachricht und es fehlen einem die Worte.......


----------



## exto (10. November 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Es war eine unfassbare Nachricht und es fehlen einem die Worte.......



Jo, hab ich grad im Auto in den Nachrichten gehört. Bin geschockt. Ne Frau und ne 2 Monate alte Adoptivtochter. F*** !!!


----------



## KTMBasti (11. November 2009)

Ach das ist ist also der Barbiegrab.....
Dachte immer der zweigt vom eigentlichen Grabweg ab.

Dann hab ich wieder nen´ neuen Trail in meiner Sammlung 


Danke         

Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (11. November 2009)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Es war eine unfassbare Nachricht und es fehlen einem die Worte.......


Mir ist immer noch ganz schlecht. Ich kann das gar nicht fassen, ich kann das nicht glauben. Sonntag stand er doch noch im Tor und alles schien "normal". Unglaublich!


----------



## exto (11. November 2009)

KTMBasti schrieb:


> Ach das ist ist also der Barbiegrab.....
> Dachte immer der zweigt vom eigentlichen Grabweg ab.
> 
> Dann hab ich wieder nen´ neuen Trail in meiner Sammlung
> ...



Wenn ihr da mal nix verwechselt 

Grab links, Barbie rechts. Es sei denn, für Taifun oder Madeba. Dann isses gern mal anders rum...


----------



## taifun (11. November 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Wenn ihr da mal nix verwechselt
> 
> Grab links, Barbie rechts. Es sei denn, für Taifun oder Madeba. Dann isses gern mal anders rum...



Danke für die Blumen


----------



## Madeba (11. November 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Wenn ihr da mal nix verwechselt
> 
> Grab links, Barbie rechts. Es sei denn, für Taifun oder Madeba. Dann isses gern mal anders rum...



ist der Ruf erst ruiniert...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. November 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> .... in Angedenken an Robert Enke....


Man schaut den Menschen nur vor den Kopf, was im inneren abgeht bleibt meist verborgen. (Der Freund eines Freundes hat sich letzte Woche erschossen. Auch da blieb nur ein hilfloses "WARUM"?)


----------



## schappi (11. November 2009)

Die mit Abstand meisten Selbstmorde passieren im November. Wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schau, weiß ich auch warum.


----------



## exto (11. November 2009)

Dann bleib mal lieber drinn. Ich komm grad von ner 2 1/2 Stunden-Tour und wenn ich n zarteres Seelchen hätte...

Ich verbuche das mal unter "Härte tanken für DU 2010". Wehe, da regnet's diesmal nicht...


----------



## varadero (11. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> ... Wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schau weiß,ich auch warum.





 

 

 



Mensch, am WE wirds Wetter wieder schön!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Die mit Abstand meisten Selbstmorde passieren im November. Wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schau weiß,ich auch warum.


 
Aha 
Was ist an regnerisch trübem Wetter so schlimm, dass man sich durch eine übereilte Selbsttötungsentscheidung den nächsten Sommer vermasselt?
Es ist halt DEISTERWETTER 
Wenn mal gar nichts hilft, ziehe ich mein DU Finisher Shirt unter mein "Businessoutfit", gehe raus, genieße den kalten Nieselregen und denke:
DANKE, dass ich hier bin und alles so ist wie ´s ist.


----------



## schappi (11. November 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Dann bleib mal lieber drinn. Ich komm grad von ner 2 1/2 Stunden-Tour und wenn ich n zarteres Seelchen hätte...



Watt, Watt, Watt?

Hasse Uurlaub?

Das mit den beiden Karten für M&W am 15.12. geht übrigens klar!
Ich hol sie heute ab.

Sie zu das die Beiden sich an dem tag nichts vornehmen!
Willst du auch eine Karte?
Einer muss die beiden ja fahren, denn während der Vorstellung kann man Wein trinken und essen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (11. November 2009)

Jau, diese Woche hab ich mich mal rausgeschossen. Wurde aber auch mal wieder Zeit! Die letzten 6 Wochen fast jeden Tag zweistellig (incl. Samstags, manchmal auch Sonntags) Da ist man dann irgendwann alle, obwohl zu Hause alles liegen bleibt. Ich hab noch nicht mal Winterreifen auf dem Auto...

Besorg mir mal ne Karte mit. ich werde die Beiden fürstlich chauffieren. Ich würde zur  Not sogar hinten ne Tür in den Polo flexen, damit ich den Damen standesgemäß den Wagenschlag offen halten kann


----------



## schappi (11. November 2009)

Geht Klar!
Soeben bestellt.
http://www.tak-hannover.de/
Ihr habt Tisch 15!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. November 2009)

Was beschwert Ihr euch eigentlich über das Wetter? Beim Brocken Rocken hätten wir uns über solch geringe Niederschlagsmengen und die warmen Temperaturen tierisch gefreut. Ich fahre heut abend ne Forstwegrunde mit den Bike infection Leuten. Die Trails fährt man bei dem Matsch sonst nur zu Klump.


----------



## blumully (11. November 2009)

Ich beschwere mich aber auch über das Wetter - da hätte ich auch in Wuppertal bleiben können !!!


----------



## taifun (11. November 2009)

Also Morgen 18:00 Uhr Waldkater Nightride !

Quen...und ?


----------



## Deleted 92194 (11. November 2009)

blumully schrieb:


> Ich beschwere mich aber auch über das Wetter - da hätte ich auch in Wuppertal bleiben können !!!



Es heisst ja auch, das in Wuppertal die Kinder mit ´nem Regenschirm auf die Welt kommen....


----------



## Quen (11. November 2009)

Ich bin gesetzt?! 

Ich lade mal den Akku... alles weitere morgen!


----------



## tom de la zett (11. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Die mit Abstand meisten Selbstmorde passieren im November. Wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schau, weiß ich auch warum.



Hi Schappi, verbreiteter Irrtum. Die meisten passieren tatsächlich im Mai/Juni ! 
Macht es aber leider auch nicht bessen...


----------



## blumully (12. November 2009)

Megatec67 schrieb:


> Es heisst ja auch, das in Wuppertal die Kinder mit ´nem Regenschirm auf die Welt kommen....



Genau - und wenn Du einen Wuppertaler auf den Regen ansprichst bekommst Du als Antwort: "Das ist nur erhöhte Luftfeuchtigkeit".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (12. November 2009)

Alex, ich bin raus für heute Abend.

Wie siehts SA mit einer längeren Einheit aus? 1000+ HM, 3+ Std.?
Treffen 10 Uhr am Waldkater!?


----------



## taifun (12. November 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Alex, ich bin raus für heute Abend.
> 
> Wie siehts SA mit einer längeren Einheit aus? 1000+ HM, 3+ Std.?
> Treffen 10 Uhr am Waldkater!?



Wieso? Was passiert? Bike geklaut?

Sa,könnte gehen(fahren)

Dann muß halt allein heute in Wald


----------



## Quen (12. November 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Wieso? Was passiert? Bike geklaut?
> 
> Sa,könnte gehen(fahren)
> 
> Dann muß halt allein heute in Wald


Nee, also hoffe ich zumindest mal das es noch da ist. Schaffe es zeitlich einfach nicht.

Mach doch heute *couching *mit Null Punkten - es ist Winter!


----------



## Barbie SHG (12. November 2009)

Couching???
Könnt ihr euch das leisten
Team 1 ganz hinten??? (letztes Jahr waren die auch die Nr.1  )
Also runter vom Sofi und Punkte machen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. November 2009)

Ich bin am WE raus und werde arbeiten.
Falls jemand rumkommen möchte: http://www.heckmanngmbh.de/est_home_de


----------



## exto (12. November 2009)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/7184269"]Mal was für GB (Wales) - Fans[/ame]

Passt auf jeden Fall zum Wetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (12. November 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Couching???
> Könnt ihr euch das leisten
> Team 1 ganz hinten??? (letztes Jahr waren die auch die Nr.1  )
> Also runter vom Sofi und Punkte machen



Schau Dir mal von allen Deisterteams die Einzelpunkte an...da weißte,wer was macht.

PS:fahre nachher noch...


----------



## Berrrnd (12. November 2009)

team 1 wird sich noch verbessern!

habe doch dienstag erst mit punkte sammeln angefangen.

das wetter ist mir seit heute auch egal. wenn ich gleich nach hause komme, steht das mit glück ne rolle. 


p.s. 
war gestern auch alleine mit licht los. sehr abenteuerlich, bei dem ganzen laub und matsch.


----------



## Barbie SHG (12. November 2009)

Hab übrigens Gestern das 1. Mal den neuen Chinaböller benutzt
Bin sehr zufrieden, ist wesentlich heller als die Sigma Power Led und hat nen riesigen Leuchtkreis, der Akku war nach 2,5 Std. auch noch nicht leer.
Nicht so schön ist die Helmhalterung, das kurze Kabel (hab den Akku auch am Helm befestigen müssen) und die blendenden Reflektoren (z.B. Schilder, ich weiss, die gibt es im Wald nicht)


----------



## Quen (12. November 2009)

Ich denke auch, abgerechnet wird zum Schluss. Der Winter ist noch lang, meine DX wird erst noch geliefert, ... passt schon! Zudem habe ich für meinem Teil sowieso nicht den Anspruch, ganz vorne zu langen. 

Die Power auf dem Rad zählt in der nächsten Saison! 

Euch viel Spaß heute Abend, wenn's passt, "rolle" ich zumindest auch eine Stunde.


----------



## schappi (12. November 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hab übrigens Gestern das 1. Mal den neuen Chinaböller benutzt
> Bin sehr zufrieden, ist wesentlich heller als die Sigma Power Led und hat nen riesigen Leuchtkreis, der Akku war nach 2,5 Std. auch noch nicht leer.
> Nicht so schön ist die Helmhalterung, das kurze Kabel (hab den Akku auch am Helm befestigen müssen) und die blendenden Reflektoren (z.B. Schilder, ich weiss, die gibt es im Wald nicht)



Am besten geht es wenn man den Akku am Träger vom Rucksack befestigt.
Als Kabelverlängerung passt übrigens das Verlängerungskabel der Sigma Evo +Evo X habe ich schon ausprobiert :der gleiche Stecker http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p18407_Nipack-Verlaengerungskabel-fuer-Helmhalter.html 
Wollen wir da mal eine Sammelbestellung machen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (12. November 2009)

Kann noch mal jemand den Linkfür den China-Böller MIT Helmhalterung posten? Ich find's nicht


----------



## Phil81 (12. November 2009)

Ich würde eine nehmen

Phil

PS Laufen geht auch sehr gut mit dem Ding. Die Lupine ist da etwas zu hell für. Aber gedimmt geht die Funzel da echt sehr gut.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Am besten geht es wenn man den Akku am Träger vom Rucksack befestigt.
> Als Kabelverlängerung passt übrigens das Verlängerungskabel der Sigma Evo +Evo X habe ich schon ausprobiert :der gleiche Stecker http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p18407_Nipack-Verlaengerungskabel-fuer-Helmhalter.html
> Wollen wir da mal eine Sammelbestellung machen?
> Gruß
> Schappi


 
1-2 würde ich mir auch hinlegen.
habe von den Helmhaltern noch 1-2 Verlängerungen von der Karma & PBL. Bei Bedarf schaue ich nochmal und würde auch tauschen


----------



## taifun (12. November 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> PS Laufen geht auch sehr gut mit dem Ding.



Ist aber unpraktisch auf dem Fuß


----------



## Jennfa (12. November 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Kann noch mal jemand den Linkfür den China-Böller MIT Helmhalterung posten? Ich find's nicht



müsste der hier sein:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (12. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Am besten geht es wenn man den Akku am Träger vom Rucksack befestigt.
> Als Kabelverlängerung passt übrigens das Verlängerungskabel der Sigma Evo +Evo X habe ich schon ausprobiert :der gleiche Stecker http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p18407_Nipack-Verlaengerungskabel-fuer-Helmhalter.html
> Wollen wir da mal eine Sammelbestellung machen?
> Gruß
> Schappi


Wenn du so ein Kabel bestellst, für mich mit bitte.


----------



## Scott-y (12. November 2009)

Am besten geht es wenn man den Akku am Träger vom Rucksack befestigt.
Als Kabelverlängerung passt übrigens das Verlängerungskabel der Sigma Evo +Evo X habe ich schon ausprobiert :der gleiche Stecker http://www.bike-components.de/produc...elmhalter.html 
Wollen wir da mal eine Sammelbestellung machen?
Gruß
Schappi 
Für mich auch
Hat keiner von euch mit dem Chinaböller Probleme mit der Funkverbindung zum Tacho, egal ob Kilometer oder Puls. Ich habe sogar meinen Geber an´s Hinterrad uns den Tacho an die Sattelstütze gesetzt. ....Ich weiß sieht lustig beim ablesen aus...  Beim Einschalten meldet mein Sigma . ..Zu viele Signale. Ich habe bei SIGMA angerufen. Es ist bekannt das bei LED-Lampen es Übertragungsprobleme gibt und deshalb kann kann man z.B. beim 2209 Modell optional eine Kabelverbindung stecken


----------



## Berrrnd (12. November 2009)

das problem mit den funktachos ist bekannt.

mein sigma mhr 2600 dts funktioniert beim nightride auch nicht mehr. der resettet sich komplett.

habe noch einen alten ciclosport cm409 und der funkioniert eigentlich ganz gut mit der lampe.


----------



## Barbie SHG (12. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Am besten geht es wenn man den Akku am Träger vom Rucksack befestigt.
> Als Kabelverlängerung passt übrigens das Verlängerungskabel der Sigma Evo +Evo X habe ich schon ausprobiert :der gleiche Stecker http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p18407_Nipack-Verlaengerungskabel-fuer-Helmhalter.html
> Wollen wir da mal eine Sammelbestellung machen?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## Phil81 (12. November 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Ist aber unpraktisch auf dem Fuß



Strinlampenhalter sage ich nur


----------



## Quen (12. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Am besten geht es wenn man den Akku am Träger vom Rucksack befestigt.
> Als Kabelverlängerung passt übrigens das Verlängerungskabel der Sigma Evo +Evo X habe ich schon ausprobiert :der gleiche Stecker http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p18407_Nipack-Verlaengerungskabel-fuer-Helmhalter.html
> Wollen wir da mal eine Sammelbestellung machen?
> Gruß
> Schappi


Ich würde auch ein Kabel nehmen, da ich zusätzlich noch die Helmleuchte bestellen möchte/werde!


----------



## taifun (12. November 2009)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Hat keiner von euch mit dem Chinaböller Probleme mit der Funkverbindung zum Tacho, egal ob Kilometer oder Puls.



Doch,geht bei keinem mit Funk.Das kommt durch die Magnetische Strahlung

Mit Kabel sollte aber gehen....aber in der Nacht schaut eh niemand auf das Ding oder??


----------



## Berrrnd (12. November 2009)

mein alter funktacho geht wenn die lampe an ist!

ciclomaster cm409.


----------



## exto (12. November 2009)

Danke Jenna...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (12. November 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Nicht so schön ist die Helmhalterung, das  )



Hast du die Helmhalterung mit den originalen Schlüpfergummis am Helm festgemacht?
Mussu nich machn!
Schlüpfergummis abschneiden, Klettband (zb zum Zusammenbinden von Schi) durch die Schlitze des Fusses ziehen und damit am Helm festmachen.Hält bombig ohne zu wackeln.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (12. November 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> mein alter funktacho geht wenn die lampe an ist!
> 
> ciclomaster cm409.



Ja, weil da noch Röhren drin sind!


----------



## stefan64 (12. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Am besten geht es wenn man den Akku am Träger vom Rucksack befestigt.
> Als Kabelverlängerung passt übrigens das Verlängerungskabel der Sigma Evo +Evo X habe ich schon ausprobiert :der gleiche Stecker http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p18407_Nipack-Verlaengerungskabel-fuer-Helmhalter.html
> Wollen wir da mal eine Sammelbestellung machen?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Für mich bitte auch ein Verlängerungskabel.


----------



## Scott-y (12. November 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> das problem mit den funktachos ist bekannt.
> 
> mein sigma mhr 2600 dts funktioniert beim nightride auch nicht mehr. der resettet sich komplett.
> 
> habe noch einen alten ciclosport cm409 und der funkioniert eigentlich ganz gut mit der lampe.


 Ich fahre halt jeden Tag eine Stunde im Dunkeln, ich wollte da schon meine reellen km auf dem Tacho haben. Ich weiß zwar wieviel ich da fahre, aber meine Fahrzeit ist ja auch gelegentlich  von Interesse.


----------



## Downhillfaller (12. November 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Kann noch mal jemand den Linkfür den China-Böller MIT Helmhalterung posten? Ich find's nicht



Vergiss es mit Dealextreme. Die können nicht liefern. Ich bin seit 10 Tagen mit denen in Kontakt. Das wird zur Zeit nix, bekomme mein Geld zurück.

Der Support ist aber 

hier die vorletzte Nachricht von Dealextreme (10.11.09):
*Hi, Dirk 
The item sku.25149 is also unavailable now. Would you like to give us more time? 
Thanks for your understanding! 
Have a nice day! 
Best regards, 
Hedy*


Die Helmlampe habe ich ürsprünglich auch bestellt, nicht lieferbar! Die Lenkerlampe nun auch nicht mehr!
Zum Glück hab ich ja noch die gleiche Lampe als Taschenlampe, damit kann man auch fahren!


----------



## toschi (12. November 2009)

Ich habe heute meine zweite DX bekommen, Bestellung vom 25.09., hatte zwei bestellt und die Lieferung wurde gesplittet. Die erste bekam ich 29.10. direkt per Einschreiben ohne Zoll bzw. Einfuhrumsatzsteuer, die zweite habe ich heute vom Zoll für 10.06 Euro ausgehändigt bekommen.
Ab 22,45 und bis 150 euro fallen übrigens nur 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer an, darüber kommen noch mal Zollgebühren dazu, aber das wisst Ihr alle .

Für Sammelbestellungen bietet sich ein Kontakt zum Hersteller an, kann man bestimmt 1-5000 stk bestellen und wenn der Preis stimmt macht der Zoll den Kohl auch nicht fett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (12. November 2009)

fahrt ihr auch noch im hellen oder nur noch mit DX  wollte mal fragen wer den so wann am we fährt hab zeit n beiden tagen nurnicht so früh muß ja noch anreisen


----------



## toschi (12. November 2009)

Noch jemand Urlaub dieses Jahr und Bock auf La Palma, gibt gerad wieder Billigflüge 4.-11.12. für 198...


----------



## Phil81 (12. November 2009)

Ne bin am 20.01 - 27.01 schon da unten zum Rest urlaub verballern 

Aber da wolltest du glaube ich Ski fahren oder so?


----------



## toschi (12. November 2009)

Ja der Termin von schotti passt gar nicht, leider, kann meinen Urlaub auch nicht mit rüber nehmen, wäre gern dabei. Wenn keiner mitkommt nach La Palma werd ich wohl auch im Dezember in den Schnee fahren, vielleicht nach Saalbach...


----------



## Berrrnd (12. November 2009)

dealextreme ist ja mal richtig toll.

gestern einen abholschein für ein einschreiben im briefkasten gehabt und heute dann zur post.
dachte es ist die lampe, und da schicken die doch tatsächlich nur den adapter für die steckdose. 
und der zoll hat auch noch nen aufkleber draufgepappt. die haben sicher nicht schlecht gestaunt, bei dem inhalt.


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. November 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> ... im Dezember in den Schnee fahren, vielleicht nach Saalbach...




da wär ich dabei


----------



## matzinski (13. November 2009)

Wer wäre denn So morgen zur Frühschicht 9:15 BB am Fundament dabei?


----------



## schappi (13. November 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wer wäre denn So morgen zur Frühschicht 9:15 BB am Fundament dabei?



Das Wetter wird ja mal trocken am Sonntag.
Matze, was hälst du von einer GA2 Tour 90km um Hannover immer am Wasser lang?
Start Bahnhof Fischerhof, Ihme, Leine. Leineabstiegkanal bis Lohnde, Mittellandkanal Richtung Osten durch Hannover bis Anderten Schleuse, Tiergarten, Eilenriede, Maschsee zurück nach Fischerhof, und von da aus zurück nach Hause?
Alternativ Könnten wir uns auch am Bahnhof Lemmie treffen und über Gerdener und Benther zum Leineabstiegskanal fahren.
Wer hätte Lust dazu?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Paskull (13. November 2009)

@Schappi gibt es da Trails ?


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Das Wetter wird ja mal trocken am Sonntag.
> Matze, was hälst du von einer GA2 Tour 90km um Hannover immer am Wasser lang?
> Start Bahnhof Fischerhof, Ihme, Leine. Leineabstiegkanal bis Lohnde, Mittellandkanal Richtung Osten durch Hannover bis Anderten Schleuse, Tiergarten, Eilenriede, Maschsee zurück nach Fischerhof, und von da aus zurück nach Hause?
> Alternativ Könnten wir uns auch am Bahnhof Lemmie treffen und über Gerdener und Benther zum Leineabstiegskanal fahren.
> ...



lust hätte ich. 
aber das ist mir dieses we zu kurzfristig. 
sowas sollte man(n) besser mit ein wenig vorlauf planen, damit die familie nicht meckert . 
ist ja keine 2h tour .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (13. November 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> da wär ich dabei


Das hab ich mir gedacht , dann musst Du Dich aber mit einem von Dir so geliebten Snowboarder arrangieren . Bin gerad noch hinter nem guten Brett hinterher, wenn ich den Zuschlag bekomme fahre ich auf jeden Fall eine Woche in der Zeit vom 05.12. bis 10.01.2010, je nach Wetter bzw. Schneelage. Wenn alles klappt meld ich mich nächste Woche noch mal per PM bei Dir


----------



## tom de la zett (13. November 2009)

toschi schrieb:


> Noch jemand Urlaub dieses Jahr und Bock auf La Palma, gibt gerad wieder Billigflüge 4.-11.12. für 198...



bin vom Mitte bis Ende Dezember schon da.  Meld dich, falls du dann auch da sein solltest. Dann lege ich mal nen Radtag zwischen den Wanderungen ein


----------



## schappi (13. November 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> lust hätte ich.
> aber das ist mir dieses we zu kurzfristig.
> sowas sollte man(n) besser mit ein wenig vorlauf planen, damit die familie nicht meckert .
> ist ja keine 2h tour .



Richtig, aber das muss man auch nach dem Wetterbericht planen, es muss sonnig und trocken sein, damit es Spass macht. Behalten wir mal im Auge.

Zusätzlich hätte ich noch die Idee für eine Tour immer am wasser lang. Bahnhof Linden- Banhof Bad Oeynhausen, mal das befreundete Ausland besuchen. Werde ich mal durchrechnen wieviele km das sind. Ist aber auch eine Tagestour (bestimmt nach Extos Geschmack)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## matzinski (13. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Das Wetter wird ja mal trocken am Sonntag.
> Matze, was hälst du von einer GA2 Tour 90km um Hannover immer am Wasser lang?
> Start Bahnhof Fischerhof, Ihme, Leine. Leineabstiegkanal bis Lohnde, Mittellandkanal Richtung Osten durch Hannover bis Anderten Schleuse, Tiergarten, Eilenriede, Maschsee zurück nach Fischerhof, und von da aus zurück nach Hause?
> Alternativ Könnten wir uns auch am Bahnhof Lemmie treffen und über Gerdener und Benther zum Leineabstiegskanal fahren.
> ...


Könnte man auch machen. Müssten wir uns aber schon um 9:00 am Bahnhof Fischerhof treffen. Alternative: Treffpunkt 9:45 in Lemmie. Dann würde ich über BB, GB anreisen und die Wasserrunde ggf. vorzeitig beenden, wenn's zeitlich knapp wird. Was schätzt du an Fahrzeit für die reine Wasserrunde mit Start und Ziel Fischerhof ? gut 4 h sollte doch hinlangen oder ?


----------



## schappi (13. November 2009)

Vier Mountainbiker sitzen zusammen in der Kneipe und besprechen, wann und wo sie sich das nächste Mal zu einer Wochenendtour in den Alpen verabreden können.
Einer der Kumpel druckst den ganzen Abend rum und weiß nicht, wie er es den anderen beibringen soll, dass er voraussichtlich von seiner Frau nicht schon wieder Ausgang bekommt. Als er endlich mit der Sache rauskommt, wird er natürlich den Rest des Abends damit aufgezogen. Völlig frustriert schiebt er ab und wünscht den Kumpeln noch ein schönes Bikewochenende.

Die drei  Kumpel machen sich am nächsten Samstag in der Früh um fünf Uhr auf, um zeitig am Einstieg des 1. Trails zu sein .

Als sie sich nach einem 1200hm Anstieg bis zum 1. Trail hochgearbeitet haben, sehen sie ihren vierten Kollegen, der dort im Klappstuhl neben einem Zelt sitzt, das Bike neben sich , Protektoren schon an , ein kleines Lagerfeuer im Rücken und eine dampfende Tasse Kaffee in der Hand hat  .

"Wo kommst du denn jetzt her? Du hattest doch keinen Ausgang?"

"Ich bin schon seit Freitag hier!"

"Und, wie kommt das so plötzlich?"

"Ach,  als ich am Donnerstag nach Hause kam und mich gerade noch für ein Bier vor die Glotze setzen wollte, stand meine Frau hinter mir und hielt mir die Augen zu."
"Als ich ihre Hände von meinen Augen gefaltet hatte, stand sie in einem durchsichtigen Nachthemd hinter mir und sagte:
"ÜBERRASCHUNG! Bring mich ins Bett, fessele mich und mach was du willst!"

"Was soll ich sagen: "HIER BIN ICH!"


----------



## Darkwing Duck (13. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> ...
> Zusätzlich hätte ich noch die Idee für eine Tour immer am wasser lang. Bahnhof Linden- Banhof Bad Oeynhausen, mal das befreundete Ausland besuchen. Werde ich mal durchrechnen wieviele km das sind. Ist aber auch eine Tagestour (bestimmt nach Extos Geschmack)
> Gruß
> Schappi



Sowas ähnliches hab ich dieses Jahr schon gemacht  Von Herrenhausen Richtung Mittellandkanal, da dann bis Minden und dann an der Weser nach Bad Oeynhausen sind knapp 90 km.


----------



## toschi (13. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Vier Mountainbiker sitzen zusammen ...


Sehr nett abgewandelt


----------



## schappi (13. November 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Könnte man auch machen. Müssten wir uns aber schon um 9:00 am Bahnhof Fischerhof treffen. Alternative: Treffpunkt 9:45 in Lemmie. Dann würde ich über BB, GB anreisen und die Wasserrunde ggf. vorzeitig beenden, wenn's zeitlich knapp wird. Was schätzt du an Fahrzeit für die reine Wasserrunde mit Start und Ziel Fischerhof ? gut 4 h sollte doch hinlangen oder ?



Also die Wasserrunde von bis Fischerhof sind 55km also 2,5h.
wenn wir uns am Fischerhof treffen dann 9:15 weil der Zug in Lemmie erst um 9:03 Uhr abfährt.

Wollen wir das so machen?
Gruß
Schappi

P.S.:
Die Tour von Fischerhof nach Bad Ö sind 90km  kann aber durch Abwandlung über Anderten auf über 100km ausgedehnt werden


----------



## matzinski (13. November 2009)

Hmmm, nur schlappe 2,5 Std am Sonntag ? Dann aber MIT Sören  also 9:15 Fischerhof. 

PS: Vieleicht können wir Richtung Laatzener Leinemasch ja noch 'nen Stündchen dranhängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (13. November 2009)

Da habt ihr aber in Meteorologie und Bahnologie nicht aufgepasst:

Nach einer 100km Regentour bei *Gegenwind* nass, dreckig und frierend in einem Zug sitzend von den Leuten angestarrt zu werden ist Asche!

Viiiel besser ist es trocken in einem Zug zu sitzen und danach 100 km mit *Rückenwind* direkt in die Dusche zu radeln.

Ihr verschenkt die geographischen Vorteile eures Wohnortes, wenn ihr von H nach B.O. fahrt, anstatt umgekehrt...

Ist übrigens nett als GA-Einheit. Mach ich öfters mal (bis Haste). Lässt sich mühelos auch mit Startpunkt OS auf ca. 180 km ausdehnen...


----------



## schappi (13. November 2009)

Wo du Recht hast hast du Recht!
aber ich hatte eigentlich geplant bei dir zu duschen mich umzuzuziehen und mit trockenen Klamotten in den Zug zu steigen.


----------



## Quen (13. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> "Was soll ich sagen: "HIER BIN ICH!"




*Danke!* Das habe ich gerade gebraucht!


----------



## taifun (13. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Richtig, aber das muss man auch nach dem Wetterbericht planen, es muss sonnig und trocken sein, damit es Spass macht. Behalten wir mal im Auge.
> 
> Zusätzlich hätte ich noch die Idee für eine Tour immer am wasser lang. Bahnhof Linden- Banhof Bad Oeynhausen, mal das befreundete Ausland besuchen. Werde ich mal durchrechnen wieviele km das sind. Ist aber auch eine Tagestour (bestimmt nach Extos Geschmack)
> Gruß
> Schappi



Wenn ihr die Tour morgen fahren könnt,bin ich dabei


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. November 2009)

Ich wäre Sonntag dabei, allerdings sollten wir dann von B.O. aus starten. der Zug würde um 9:08 in Barsinghausen fahren, um 10:00 ist man dann in B.O. und um 10: 15 bei Axel am Frühstückstisch 
Bahnverbindung? klickst Du hier


----------



## schappi (13. November 2009)

Homer,
wir wollen diesen Sonntag nur die Kleine Wasserrunde um Hannover drehen, die du letztes Mal verpasst hast.
Aber das mit dem Frühstück bei Exto ist ne gute Idee!
Das machen wir so auf der Großen Bad Ö-Hannover Tour.
Axel ich bring dir auch einen Sylter Knacker mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (13. November 2009)

Frühstücken ist Mist. Das hatte ich gerade letztes W. Wenn wir uns in B.O. treffen, dann zum Biken. Aber dann um 9:00 vor Ort.  Bei 90 km Rückweg wird's mir sonst zu spät.


----------



## Barbie SHG (13. November 2009)

Fall jemand Lust hat,
ich drehe Morgen ne Runde von Beckedorf (B65) über die Bückeberge bis zum Klippenturm dann zurück über die Paschenburg zum Süntel (wird nur gestriffen) bis nach Beckedorf.
In Beckedorf ist ein Parkplatz am Wald.
(Nächste BAhnhof Lindhorst)
Ich komme direkt mit dem Bike zum Treffpunkt (4 Punkte zusätzlich)
Werden 60-65KM und knapp über 1000HM. Trailanteil gering.
Lockeres Tempo (hab kein Racebike mehr)


----------



## Jennfa (13. November 2009)

Fährt morgen wer im Deister? Das ist der kleine Berg mit Wald hier um die Ecke . Ich muss doch mal testen ob wir meine Gabel wieder hinbekommen haben . Sonntag sind wir wohl auch unterwegs...einmal hier und einmal drüben im Ostdeister. Wer mit möchte ist herzlichst eingeladen die megamatschigen Trails zu rocken .


----------



## feldbirne (13. November 2009)

von wo fahrt ihr demm im deister? würde mich vllt anschliessen...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Homer,
> wir wollen diesen Sonntag nur die Kleine Wasserrunde um Hannover drehen, die du letztes Mal verpasst hast.
> Aber das mit dem Frühstück bei Exto ist ne gute Idee!
> Das machen wir so auf der Großen Bad Ö-Hannover Tour.
> Axel ich bring dir auch einen Sylter Knacker mit



kleine Wasserrunde ist auch gut. Wann solls losgehn?


----------



## firefighter76 (13. November 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Fährt morgen wer im Deister? Das ist der kleine Berg mit Wald hier um die Ecke . Ich muss doch mal testen ob wir meine Gabel wieder hinbekommen haben . Sonntag sind wir wohl auch unterwegs...einmal hier und einmal drüben im Ostdeister. Wer mit möchte ist herzlichst eingeladen die megamatschigen Trails zu rocken .



ja hallo hier ch will wann und wo habe aber kein auto muß mit bahn anreisen also bbw oder waldkater


----------



## Jennfa (13. November 2009)

10 Uhr (also ungefähr 10:10 für Bahnfahrer) am BBW? Würden dann auch rüber zu Barbie und co. wollen .


----------



## tom de la zett (13. November 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Fall jemand Lust hat,
> ich drehe Morgen ne Runde von Beckedorf (B65) über die Bückeberge bis zum Klippenturm dann zurück über die Paschenburg zum Süntel (wird nur gestriffen) bis nach Beckedorf.
> In Beckedorf ist ein Parkplatz am Wald.
> (Nächste BAhnhof Lindhorst)
> ...



 wann willst du starten ?


----------



## Paskull (13. November 2009)

Morgen darf ich nicht ;( Frau möchte das ich zu hause bin wenn sie aus Indien kommt. 
Sonntag werde ich die Regierung als ausgleich in den Deister nötigen


----------



## firefighter76 (13. November 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> 10 Uhr (also ungefähr 10:10 für Bahnfahrer) am BBW? Würden dann auch rüber zu Barbie und co. wollen .



also morgen kurz nach 10 am bbw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (13. November 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> kleine Wasserrunde ist auch gut. Wann solls losgehn?



Sonntag 9:15 Uhr Bahnhof Fischerhof,
Kannst den Zug 8:50 Uhr nehmen, ich steige dann in Lemmie dazu


----------



## taifun (13. November 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> also morgen kurz nach 10 am bbw



Quen und Ich fahren ab 10:00 Uhr Waldkater,können ja in Eure Richtung kommen.


----------



## Phil81 (13. November 2009)

10:00 ist aber hart früh 

Mal sehen vieleicht schaffe ich das ja... wenn nicht geh ich schwucken


----------



## Deleted 104857 (13. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Vier Mountainbiker sitzen zusammen in der Kneipe und besprechen, wann und wo sie sich das nächste Mal zu einer Wochenendtour in den Alpen verabreden können.
> Einer der Kumpel druckst den ganzen Abend rum und weiß nicht, wie er es den anderen beibringen soll, dass er voraussichtlich von seiner Frau nicht schon wieder Ausgang bekommt. Als er endlich mit der Sache rauskommt, wird er natürlich den Rest des Abends damit aufgezogen. Völlig frustriert schiebt er ab und wünscht den Kumpeln noch ein schönes Bikewochenende.
> 
> Die drei  Kumpel machen sich am nächsten Samstag in der Früh um fünf Uhr auf, um zeitig am Einstieg des 1. Trails zu sein .
> ...



GRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖL !!!

Wie geil ist der denn?

Achja, sind morgen ab mittag auch zu zweit im Deister unterwegs.

Allerdings habe ich kein Bock auf die Juckelei zurück nach Münder, deshalb mit dem Auto bis zum Parkplatz Nienstedter Pass, so gegen 12.00.

Also, vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

Gruss,

Marco


----------



## firefighter76 (13. November 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> 10:00 ist aber hart früh
> 
> Mal sehen vieleicht schaffe ich das ja... wenn nicht geh ich schwucken



du schafst das ich glaub ganz fest an dich ich bin dann in der s-bahn um 9:33 ab hann hbf kostet die fahradmitnahme eigentlich extra


----------



## Barbie SHG (13. November 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> wann willst du starten ?



Hi,
ich bin so um 10:00 in Beckedorf.
Ampel Kreuzung Richtung Berg, dann links Richtung Wald.
Da ist ein Parkplatz.

Falls Du mitkommst schick mir bitte noch Deine HandyNr. per PN.

Gruß Tom


----------



## exto (14. November 2009)

Jetzt is aber wieder Saison, was?

So viel los, dass ich den Überblick verloren habe. 

Sonntag nicht ab B.O. Soviel hab ich begriffen.  (Übrigens sonst mal gern, ob mit oder ohne Frühstück)

Jenna und (und Moritz?) fahren Sonntag im Deister. Hätt ich auch mal wieder Lust. Wann und wo trefft ihr euch? Ich hoffe doch zum dreckichmachen!? 

Sören? Roudy?


----------



## chris2305 (14. November 2009)

baumschubser schrieb:


> GRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖL !!!
> 
> Wie geil ist der denn?
> 
> ...



Juckelei??? Die kleine Fahrt.......
Wo Bad Münder?? Kennt man sich?


----------



## Deleted 104857 (14. November 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Juckelei??? Die kleine Fahrt.......
> Wo Bad Münder?? Kennt man sich?



Hallo,

bin selber nicht aus Münder, aber mein Mitfahrer.

Wir fahren sonst auf dem Rückweg immer von Eimbeckhausen auf dem Radweg, sowas ist zum Ende einer längeren Tour dann etwas nervig, deshalb heute mal anders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (14. November 2009)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin selber nicht aus Münder, aber mein Mitfahrer.
> 
> Wir fahren sonst auf dem Rückweg immer von Eimbeckhausen auf dem Radweg, sowas ist zum Ende einer längeren Tour dann etwas nervig, deshalb heute mal anders...



Manchmal machen wir das auch, sonst über die Felder, oder direkt über BM raus.

Na dann viel Spaß, denke morgen ist Deister, heute Süntel zum Kuchenhoeen auf den Turm.


----------



## Madeba (14. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Sonntag 9:15 Uhr Bahnhof Fischerhof,
> Kannst den Zug 8:50 Uhr nehmen, ich steige dann in Lemmie dazu



Zusagen kann ich noch nicht, ich werde aber versuchen, dabei zu sein. Also nicht auf mich warten.


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. November 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Sören? Roudy?



weiß ich noch nicht, was ich morgen mache. 
für ne runde dreck wär ich aber auch zu haben


----------



## exto (14. November 2009)

Hab mich grad mit Sören um 12:00h am Waldkater verabredet...


----------



## Stacked (14. November 2009)

Schaumburger Nachrichten am Freitag den 13.11.2009


----------



## Quen (14. November 2009)

NP von gestern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (14. November 2009)

Zwei verschiedene Ergebnisse bei der selben Befragung


----------



## Reaper1010 (14. November 2009)

Moin Leute!
Ich bin ein Kumpel von Samy, auch aus Celle und wollte eigentlich morgen (Sonntag) mit ihm ne Tour fahren, allerdings ist er krank geworden.
Wer fährt Sonntag alles im Deister? Könnte ich mich irgendwo anschließen?
Würde gern ne schöne Enduro Tour fahren, muss nämlich ein Fusion Freak testen =P

LG Johann


----------



## exto (14. November 2009)

Nee, nur zwei verschiedene Berufslegastheniker, die mal wieder beweisen, dass nur noch eins größer ist, als das Weltall: Die menschliche Dummheit!

Hat jemand das "Original", bzw. kann es besorgen? Dann könnte man vielleicht einen "helfenden Einfluss" auf die Herren der schreibenden Zunft ausüben...

Ich geh' jetzt Rad fahr'n...


----------



## schappi (14. November 2009)

Ich sehe mal zu was ich machen kann aber Montag ist bei mir schon dicht.

Wr kommt denn Sonntag 9:15 Uhr mit auf die Wassertour um Hannover. Treffen am Bahnhof Fischerhof ausgang Stammestr.
Martzinski
Schappi, 
Homer.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## lakekeman (14. November 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Jenna und (und Moritz?) fahren Sonntag im Deister. Hätt ich auch mal wieder Lust. Wann und wo trefft ihr euch?



Waren heute Teerweg, Barbie, Mögebier und Farnweg rocken. Farnweg ist übrigens völlig zerbombt und nur im unteren Drittel fahrbar. Wollten morgen eigentlich dann hier im Westen fahren...



exto schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch zum dreckichmachen!?



Was denkst du denn  Bevor ich nur Forstwege fahre verkaufe ich mein Bike 



exto schrieb:


> Hab mich grad mit Sören um 12:00h am Waldkater verabredet...



Mist. Das wäre jetzt nicht unser Plan gewesen. Aber theoretisch kann man ja umdisponieren, Barbie und co waren erstaunlich trocken und super fahrbar, und euch kriegt man ja sonst nicht zu Gesicht 

Phil, was sagst du ?


----------



## Paskull (14. November 2009)

Teilt mal die endgültige Planung mit damit ich weiß wo ihr euch rumtreibt wenn ich morgen mit Frau unterwegs bin.


----------



## Jennfa (14. November 2009)

Ich könnt echt heulen, der Farnweg ist einfach nur nicht mehr existent. Wir wollten zum Schluss noch den unteren Teil mitnehmen und der war einfach nur WEG. Wir sind ewig gelaufen bis wir die letzten gefühlten 200m wieder aufsteigen und fahren konnten. Der Trail war doch schon ein richtiger Oldie, Waldkater touren ohne Farn . Naja ansonsten war die Tour aber sehr lustig ...freu mich schon auf morgen!!!

Grüße Jenna


----------



## Hitzi (14. November 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> NP von gestern.



1000 Biker an jedem WE kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Hat man bei diesen Erhebungen auch mal bei den anderen Bikeparks nachgehakt was die für Besucherzahlen haben.
Willingen, Winterberg, Hahnenklee fallen mir sofort ein.........


----------



## schappi (14. November 2009)

Was ist denn mit dem Farnweg?
Naturnahe Waldbewirtschaftung mit 500PS Erntemaschienen?


----------



## Reaper1010 (14. November 2009)

Wie sieht es aus? Ich würde mit dem Zug von Hannover kommen und bis Wennigsen fahren, was denkt ihr zeitlich?
MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. November 2009)

Wenn du um 11:33 von Hannover HbF fährst, bist du um 12 in Wennigsen und kurz nach 12 am Parkplatz. Sollte passen.


----------



## exto (14. November 2009)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Mist. Das wäre jetzt nicht unser Plan gewesen. Aber theoretisch kann man ja umdisponieren, Barbie und co waren erstaunlich trocken und super fahrbar, und euch kriegt man ja sonst nicht zu Gesicht
> 
> Phil, was sagst du ?



Wir können von mir aus auch gern im Westen fahren. Telefoniere grad mit Sören. Kriegst gleich ne PM vom Hoerminator...


----------



## firefighter76 (14. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dem Farnweg?
> Naturnahe Waldbewirtschaftung mit 500PS Erntemaschienen?



@shappi: ja genau wenn man fällt fällt man jetzt schön weich in die ganzen tannenzweige ist zum  war so ein schöner trail 

ansonsten ne schöne tour heute bis auf das klonk geräusch was meine nigel nagelneue gabel auf dem teerweg von sich gab und danach ca 30mm federweg fehlten 
naja geht sie montag zurück ist ja garantie drauf


----------



## schappi (14. November 2009)

Da es meine Mitfahrer auch in den Wald anstatt an das wasser zieht würde ich auch Mitkommen. Bitte auch PN an mich.
Exto, Downhillfaller:
es gibt eine neue Version des Chinaböllers jetzt mit 5 Leuchtmaodi. (Daher die alten nicht mehr lieferbar)
Zugreifen, solange noch welche da sind:
http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.30864

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## matzinski (14. November 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Wir können von mir aus auch gern im Westen fahren. Telefoniere grad mit Sören. Kriegst gleich ne PM vom Hoerminator...


Ich mache morgen doch keine Wasserrunde, sondern die übliche Fühschicht. Wollt' ihr wirklich erst ab 12:00? Nachmittags soll's regnen. Wie wäre es denn mit einem Treffpunkt schon um 10:30 oder 11:00? Schappi, sollen wir dich vieleicht doch unterwegs auflesen.


----------



## taifun (14. November 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> ansonsten ne schöne tour heute bis auf das klonk geräusch was meine nigel nagelneue gabel auf dem teerweg von sich gab und danach ca 30mm federweg fehlten
> naja geht sie montag zurück ist ja garantie drauf



Hi,irgendwie haben wir uns heute verpaßt.Wir waren oben am Kammweg und wollten Euch nach unten entgegen kommen.Da wir leider etwas zu schnell waren Landeten wir ganz unten
So mußten erst wieder hochkämpfen und so sind noch rüber zum Barbie,aber keine Spur von Euch.Telefon hatte mal wieder Funkloch erwischt
Waren trotzdem schnelle und dreckige 4 h

Farn bin doch letztes WE noch gefahren? Seit wann ist der kaputt?


----------



## firefighter76 (14. November 2009)

ja gute frage seit dieser woche würde ich dann mal sagen


----------



## schappi (14. November 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> @shappi: ja genau wenn man fällt fällt man jetzt schön weich in die ganzen tannenzweige ist zum  war so ein schöner trail
> 
> ansonsten ne schöne tour heute bis auf das klonk geräusch was meine nigel nagelneue gabel auf dem teerweg von sich gab und danach ca 30mm federweg fehlten
> naja geht sie montag zurück ist ja garantie drauf



Lyrik 2.Step?


----------



## firefighter76 (14. November 2009)

nee revelation team air u-turn 2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (14. November 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> NP von gestern.



Konflikte gibt es vor allem mit den Freeridern.... 
Hab ich heute anders erlebt : Macht sich doch glatt ein Jogger (reifes Alter, gehend) mit Hund (nicht angeleint) auf dem Wanderweg (ausgeschildert) vom Kammweg nahe Annaturm in Richtung Kölnischfeld breit und erklärbärt mir (höflich, aber Oberleherhaft), dass das ein Weg sein, wo MTBiker nicht fahren sollen - dafür seien extra die Absperrungen am Forstweg da....
Aha! hab kurz versucht, ihm a) den Unterschied zwischen Wanderweg und Trail zu erläutern und b) dass es mich sowieso nicht interessiert, was man nicht soll (solange mans darf, s. Rauchen, Trinken, ohne Jacke rausgehen...). Nachdem er mir dann ein spöttisches "jaja" entgegenbrachte, hab ich ihm c) auch noch kurz erläutert, dass das ja wohl "l.m.a.A." heisse und mich dann d) auch mit "jaja" von ihm verabschiedet, um nicht noch länger sein Geschwafel anhören zu müssen 

Aber, das brachte mich zu der Frage, ob die wahren Trails - auf denen man uns nicht haben will - für Wanderer eigentlich "total legal" oder ebenso "verboten" sind?  Wäre gut zu wissen, wenn man da mal einem solchen Oberlehrer begegnet, um ihn mit gleichen Waffen zu schlagen.


----------



## feldbirne (14. November 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Konflikte gibt es vor allem mit den Freeridern....
> Hab ich heute anders erlebt : Macht sich doch glatt ein Jogger (reifes Alter, gehend) mit Hund (nicht angeleint) auf dem Wanderweg (ausgeschildert) vom Kammweg nahe Annaturm in Richtung Kölnischfeld breit und erklärbärt mir (höflich, aber Oberleherhaft), dass das ein Weg sein, wo MTBiker nicht fahren sollen - dafür seien extra die Absperrungen am Forstweg da....
> Aha! hab kurz versucht, ihm a) den Unterschied zwischen Wanderweg und Trail zu erläutern und b) dass es mich sowieso nicht interessiert, was man nicht soll (solange mans darf, s. Rauchen, Trinken, ohne Jacke rausgehen...). Nachdem er mir dann ein spöttisches "jaja" entgegenbrachte, hab ich ihm c) auch noch kurz erläutert, dass das ja wohl "l.m.a.A." heisse und mich dann d) auch mit "jaja" von ihm verabschiedet, um nicht noch länger sein Geschwafel anhören zu müssen
> 
> Aber, das brachte mich zu der Frage, ob die wahren Trails - auf denen man uns nicht haben will - für Wanderer eigentlich "total legal" oder ebenso "verboten" sind?  Wäre gut zu wissen, wenn man da mal einem solchen Oberlehrer begegnet, um ihn mit gleichen Waffen zu schlagen.



das is mit sicherheit einer von den oberschlauen die die ganzen trails immer voll baumstämme legen... 

ich achte immer nur noch auf die hände von den idioten. und wehe die sind dreckig!...


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. November 2009)

feldbirne schrieb:


> ich achte immer nur noch auf die hände von den idioten. und wehe die sind dreckig!...




was dann  
gibst du demjenigen trockenseife zum reinigen ?


----------



## feldbirne (14. November 2009)

nee, aber ich schiebe ihm dann die trockenseife in den a....

ich bin ein wirklich umsichtiger fahrer immer freundlich und nett. aber was sich manchmal im deister abspielt is der reinste hammer. wir MTBler werden immer als roudys und störenfriede dargestellt, aber wir sind nicht diejenigen die keinen platz machen und sich mit absicht in den weg stellen oder baumstämme in den weg legen. wir lassen auch keine hunde unangeleint herumlaufen die wir nicht unter kontrolle haben! 
wir müssen uns mit den ganzen schlaubergern rumärgern die zu hause nix zu sagen haben und im wald den helden spielen müssen obwohl wir genauso ein recht haben den deister für unser hobby zu nutzen!


----------



## exto (14. November 2009)

Wir lassen doch mal kleine Kärtchen mit den Betretungsrechten des NDS WaldG drucken...

Fußgänger dürfen danach übrigens nahezu überall hin. Nach neuester Rechtsprechung Rollifahrer auch...

Also Bushbiker: Auf nach Niedersachsen. Stefan zeigt dir n Paar Trails..


----------



## matzinski (14. November 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Wir lassen doch mal kleine Kärtchen mit den Betretungsrechten des NDS WaldG drucken...
> 
> Fußgänger dürfen danach übrigens nahezu überall hin. Nach neuester Rechtsprechung Rollifahrer auch...
> 
> Also Bushbiker: Auf nach Niedersachsen. Stefan zeigt dir n Paar Trails..


Übrigens, Einradfahrer gelten auch als Fußgänger.  Schlagt den Waldsheriffs ein Schnippchen. Kauft euch ein Muni.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (14. November 2009)

feldbirne schrieb:


> nee, aber ich schiebe ihm dann die trockenseife in den a....
> 
> ich bin ein wirklich umsichtiger fahrer immer freundlich und nett. aber was sich manchmal im deister abspielt is der reinste hammer. wir MTBler werden immer als roudys und störenfriede dargestellt,
> *Damit wird roudy sicherlich nicht einverstanden sein *
> ...



sorry I could not resist


----------



## Homer_Simplon (14. November 2009)

Ich bin für morgen leider raus  
Irgenteine Grippe hat mich erwischt. Das war heute wohl doch ne Schippe zuviel.


----------



## Reaper1010 (14. November 2009)

Moin!
Seh ich das dann richtig, dass ich gegen 12 eine wilde Bikerbande auf dem Parkplatz finden kann?

LG Johann


----------



## Barbie SHG (14. November 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> nee revelation team air u-turn 2010



Ups, die wollt ich mir auch holen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. November 2009)

Stacked schrieb:


> Schaumburger Nachrichten am Freitag den 13.11.2009





Quen schrieb:


> NP von gestern.



Könnte Ihr das ins Deisterpresse Gruppen Fotoalbum hochladen?
Bitte 



feldbirne schrieb:


> Wir MTBler werden immer als rou(w)dys und Störenfriede dargestellt, ...




Hehe, keine Wortspiele mit meinem Namen ohne mein Einverständniss.
Isch weiß wo dein Haus wohnt 

Bin heute Sagway (www.segway.com) gefahren.
Lustig aber mit 8K für Spielzeug zu teuer, auch wenn ich den Betrag heute auf der Messe fast wieder gut gemacht habe


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> es gibt eine neue Version des Chinaböllers jetzt mit 5 Leuchtmaodi. (Daher die alten nicht mehr lieferbar)
> Zugreifen, solange noch welche da sind:
> http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.30864
> 
> ...


Ach du meine Nase!
5 Modusse! (Modi/Moda/Moden)
Wo doch an aus reicht.
Wenn ich Zeit finde google ich nach einem Umbau für an/aus mit höherer Lichtausbeute


----------



## firefighter76 (14. November 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Ups, die wollt ich mir auch holen.



hol dir ne dual air hatt jennfa auch werde meine dann wohl umrüsten wenn ich sie von der reperatur wieder habe geht sonst gut 
bin ich auch nicht der einzige mit dem problem steht schon einiges im forum
gruß florian


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. November 2009)

nix geht über stahlfeder !!!!


----------



## firefighter76 (14. November 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nix geht über stahlfeder !!!!



hast du recht gibts aber nicht


----------



## exto (15. November 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ach du meine Nase!
> 5 Modusse! (Modi/Moda/Moden)
> Wo doch an aus reicht.
> Wenn ich Zeit finde google ich nach einem Umbau für an/aus mit höherer Lichtausbeute



Und leider keine Helmhalterung dabei  Passen da vielleicht die von der Tesla?

Mal ne Elektro-Noob-Frage: Kann man die Burner auch mit den NiPacs von Sigma betreiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (15. November 2009)

schau mal bei DX ob die den Helmhalter nicht extra haben, der von der tesla müsste passen.
Ob die Nipack akkus funktionieren weiß ich nict die Spannung könnte zu niedrig sein, da LiIon Akkus höhere Spannungen haben (der serienmäßige Akku hält ca 3 h auf volle Puulle mit 30% Modus müsste sie dann die ganze Nacht laufen). Für DU kannst du dir doch Roudys Modelbauakku nehmen, der Hat massige Kapa.

Ihr braucht nict auf mich zu warten ich fahre schon früh mit Mtze und Co.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## stefan64 (15. November 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Wir lassen doch mal kleine Kärtchen mit den Betretungsrechten des NDS WaldG drucken...
> 
> Fußgänger dürfen danach übrigens nahezu überall hin. Nach neuester Rechtsprechung Rollifahrer auch...
> 
> Also Bushbiker: Auf nach Niedersachsen. Stefan zeigt dir n Paar Trails..



Mach ich bestimmt.


----------



## Barbie SHG (15. November 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nix geht über stahlfeder !!!!



Gabeln mit Stahlfeder sind für leicht übergewichtige Menschen  wie mich immer etwas teurer, da die standart Feder ausgetauscht werden muss


----------



## Quen (15. November 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Und leider keine Helmhalterung dabei  Passen da vielleicht die von der Tesla?
> 
> Mal ne Elektro-Noob-Frage: Kann man die Burner auch mit den NiPacs von Sigma betreiben?



Das Zubehör soll das gleiche wie bei der anderen sein, auch wenn es auf dem Bild nicht gezeigt wird:

_1x Head Strap, 1x 100~240V AC Power Adapter (UK Plug), 1x Rubber Band_


----------



## matzinski (15. November 2009)

Hey Stefan, wo bist du denn heute rumgedüst. 13 WPP's, das lob' ich mir. Aber wir waren anderen waren auch nicht faul.  Wie sieht es denn aus mit NR am Di. 
Die Wettervorhersage ist so lala: http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/...PLZN=Barsinghausen&PROG=citybild&PRG=citybild


----------



## Torben. (15. November 2009)

ich hab hier noch ein 24 h rennen im angebot 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432142


----------



## schappi (15. November 2009)

Hey matze,
ich glaube wir haben heute mit der Frühschicht die richtige Entscheidung getroffen.
Kaum war ich zuhause fing der Regen an.

Der Farnweg ist zur Zeit richtig hin-vorsichtiger Umgang mit der Natur im Landschaftsschutzgebiet durch naturnahe Waldbewirtschaftung der umweltschützenden Forstbetriebe der Klosterkammer
Wie ist es denn heute der Westside Gang ergangen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Phil81 (15. November 2009)

Sehr Gut 

Langsam komme ich wieder mit dem driften klar


----------



## exto (15. November 2009)

AAAAhhh! Geiler Tag mal wieder 

Römer - No Country for old men - Ü30 - Rosa Baron (oder jetzt doch "Sachs Torpedo Trail? ) - Rakete - Römer.

Am Ende war ich nass und dreckig und als ich im Auto saß, war's duster. So muss'n Sonntag aussehen. Jetzt is grad mein Grog fertig (mit äächte rrruussische Honnig und 80-Umdrehungen-Rum ) und heute Abend geh' ich in's Theater...

PERFEKT !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (15. November 2009)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> hol dir ne dual air hatt jennfa auch werde meine dann wohl umrüsten wenn ich sie von der reperatur wieder habe geht sonst gut
> bin ich auch nicht der einzige mit dem problem steht schon einiges im forum
> gruß florian



Ich glaube ne Dual Air gibt es leider nicht mit U-Turn


----------



## exto (15. November 2009)

Gabelabsenksysteme werden allgemein stark überbewertet!


----------



## matzinski (15. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hey matze,
> ich glaube wir haben heute mit der Frühschicht die richtige Entscheidung getroffen.
> Kaum war ich zuhause fing der Regen an.
> ...


yep, wir haben es auch gerade noch trocken nach Hause geschafft. War ein geiler Biketag heute.


----------



## matzinski (15. November 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Gabelabsenksysteme werden allgemein stark überbewertet!


Wenn sie funktionieren, sind sie aber nicht unpraktisch.


----------



## Barbie SHG (15. November 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Gabelabsenksysteme werden allgemein stark überbewertet!



Ich brauch sowas.
Entlastet bei längeren Touren den Rücken und man hat immer was zum spielen


----------



## stefan64 (15. November 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hey Stefan, wo bist du denn heute rumgedüst. 13 WPP's, das lob' ich mir. Aber wir waren anderen waren auch nicht faul.  Wie sieht es denn aus mit NR am Di.
> Die Wettervorhersage ist so lala: http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/...PLZN=Barsinghausen&PROG=citybild&PRG=citybild



Bin ne lange Runde in meiner alten Heimat gefahren. War aber nicht heute, sondern gestern. Hab das falsche Datum angeclickt.

NR wär ich dabei. Wetter egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (15. November 2009)

Da wirft er fast die Tochter ausm Auto um sein Bike in die Heimat zu schaffen um WP zu machen


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. November 2009)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Gabeln mit Stahlfeder sind für leicht übergewichtige Menschen  wie mich immer etwas teurer, da die standart Feder ausgetauscht werden muss



völliger quatsch  . die coil-gabeln sind im durchschnitt 100 - 50  günstiger. ne härte stahlfeder kostest 30 . wo ist was teurer 



Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Ich brauch sowas.
> Entlastet bei längeren Touren den Rücken und man hat immer was zum spielen



ich hab an meiner lyrik (fritzz ) die u-turn nie gebraucht. 
sowas braucht kein mensch. auch mit 160mm komm man(n) den berg hoch. und entlasten tut das den rücken auch nicht, da der lenkwinkel steiler wird, und dadurch rückenunfreundlicher wird. 

soviel dazu


----------



## Evel Knievel (16. November 2009)

Ich hab das U-Turn an meiner Boxxer auch noch nicht vermisst! Man kann auch mit 200 Millimetern ganz gut hochfahren.
Ich bin auch geheilt, ne Luftgabel kauf ich nie wieder. Stahlfeder is immer sensibler bergab und macht weniger Technikprobleme!


----------



## Barbie SHG (16. November 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> völliger quatsch  . die coil-gabeln sind im durchschnitt 100 - 50  günstiger. ne härte stahlfeder kostest 30 . wo ist was teurer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oje, der Hoerminator hat gesprochen
Trau mich gar nicht Stellung zu nehmen
Scherz beiseite:
Hier meine Ansicht (nichts weiter)
Ich bin kein Racer und kein Downhiller. Für Tourenfahrer ist eine absenkbare Gabel (inzwischen auch absenkbare Sattelstütze) eine richtig gute Sache. Ich bin bei meinen Touren ständig am verstellen meiner Talas.
Hab mich dran gewöhnt. U-Turn kann man natürlich nicht mit Talas vergleichen. Aber an mein AM soll ne leichte GAbel mit 20mm Steckachse, da ist die Auswahl nicht so groß.
Rücken: Meinem Rücken tut eine kleine Veränderung der Sitzposition z.B. kurzer Wiegetritt oder halt Sattel bzw. Gabelposition ändern gelegentlich ganz gut.


----------



## Phil81 (16. November 2009)

Da ich auch ne Tourenschwucke bin melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort.

Ne absenkbare boxxer wär schon was feines und eine Funktionierende Totem TS würde ich auch nicht wegwerfen. In den Bergen ist es doch schon recht angenehm die Gabel etwas absenken zu können. Im Deister bin ich dafür zu faul da die anstiege eh nur kurz sind.

Dies Uturn gekurbel ist aber viel zu umständlich. Auch wenn ich die Karre voll hässlich finde aber die Bionicon System finde ich ziemlich genial.

Und was Luft angeht bin mit meiner Luftgabel äusserst zufrieden.


----------



## matzinski (16. November 2009)

Ich benutze die Absenkung an der Talas auch ständig. Man braucht das nicht unbedingt, aber ich finde die Mimik sehr angenehm. Meist schalte ich aber nur zwischen 120 mm (gerade Strecke und bergauf) und 140 mm (bergab) hin und her. Die 100 mm verwende ich nur wenn es ganz steil wird (BB zum Fundament oder GB zum Turm rauf) und das auch nicht immer. Was ich gar nicht brauche bzw. verwende ist der Lockout. Gibt es für die Talas eigentlich auch eine Verstellung vom Lenker aus ? Das wäre cool.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (16. November 2009)

Ich bin für ne Totem U-Turn!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. November 2009)

Ich bin morgen für nen NR noch nicht Fit genug. Nehmt also bei der Wahl des Treffpunktes keine Rücksicht auf mich.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. November 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Und leider keine Helmhalterung dabei  Passen da vielleicht die von der Tesla?
> 
> Mal ne Elektro-Noob-Frage: Kann man die Burner auch mit den NiPacs von Sigma betreiben?


 
Das hängt von der Spannung und den Steckern ab.
Die NiPacs haben nur 6 Volt, reichen also eher nicht. Ein 9,6V Modellbauakku für 19,95 brennt die ganze Nacht.



schappi schrieb:


> schau mal bei DX ob die den Helmhalter nicht extra haben, der von der tesla müsste passen.
> Ob die Nipack akkus funktionieren weiß ich nict die Spannung könnte zu niedrig sein, da LiIon Akkus höhere Spannungen haben (der serienmäßige Akku hält ca 3 h auf volle Puulle mit 30% Modus müsste sie dann die ganze Nacht laufen). Für DU kannst du dir doch Roudys Modelbauakku nehmen, der Hat massige Kapa.


 
Der Tesla Helmhalter kostet 26,- !!!
Von dem Akkupack habe ich 2-4, daran wird DU nicht scheitern 



Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Oje, der Hoerminator hat gesprochen
> Trau mich gar nicht Stellung zu nehmen
> Scherz beiseite:
> Hier meine Ansicht (nichts weiter)
> ...


 
Ich verstelle meine 36er TALAS nur wenn ich merke das gar nichts mehr geht oder um allen zu zeigen, dass die das auch hat.
Mir ist es zu umständlich ständig dran zu denken (bergauf Gabel absenken und ProPedal rein - und berab wieder andersrum) => Eine technische Spielerei, die mich zu sehr vom fahren ablenkt.
DEISTER: Bist du zu schwach, ist er zu stark (steil)
Selbst 20% gehen ohne das gefrickel.

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## stefan64 (16. November 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Das hängt von der Spannung und den Steckern ab.
> Die NiPacs haben nur 6 Volt, reichen also eher nicht. Ein 9,6V Modellbauakku für 19,95 brennt die ganze Nacht.
> 
> Von dem Akkupack habe ich 2-4, daran wird DU nicht scheitern
> ...



Hast du denn schonmal die DX mit anderen Akkus ausprobiert?
Bei deiner Selbstbaulampe hab ich es ja gesehen, aber die hat bestimmt auch eine andere KSQ.

Ich wäre da ja eher vorsichtig.
Ich fürchte, nicht alle KSQ´s kommen mit kleineren oder größeren Spannungen klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (16. November 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Der Tesla Helmhalter kostet 26,- !!!


... aber der ist bei der neuen doch eh dabei!


----------



## Phil81 (16. November 2009)

Morgen nen paar Pünktchen beim NR einfahren?

Mir schwebt da so ne Runde ab BBW - Römer - Ü30 - je nach laune - Rakete - BBW vor.

Jemand lust?


----------



## Quen (16. November 2009)

Alex und ich fahren morgen auch NR - 17:30 Uhr am Waldkater.


----------



## matzinski (16. November 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Morgen nen paar Pünktchen beim NR einfahren?
> 
> Mir schwebt da so ne Runde ab BBW - Römer - Ü30 - je nach laune - Rakete - BBW vor.
> 
> Jemand lust?


NR morgen 19:00, da bin ich dabei. Stefan wollte auch, bei jedem Wetter. Aber wollten wir nicht diesmal im Ostdeister starten. BBW hatten wir die letzten Wochen jedesmal. Wie wäre Waldkater als Treffpunkt?


----------



## schappi (16. November 2009)

Ich bin auch für WK als Treffpunkt. 19:00 Uhr wie immer? 
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Phil81 (16. November 2009)

Im Osten hat es zur Zeit durch die Forstwut ja leider nicht mehr so viele NR taugliche Trails. Ausser Grab steht da ja nicht mehr viel. Füge mich aber der Mehrheit nur auf Forstweg heitzen habe ich keine Lust.


----------



## matzinski (16. November 2009)

Laßt uns den NR in der IG bekakeln.


----------



## schappi (17. November 2009)

Heute in derr Haz
es gibt angeblich einen Termin für den Runden Tisch.
Bin ja gespannt wann wir offiziell dazu eingeladen werden:



Gruß
Schappi


----------



## chris2305 (17. November 2009)

Herr Slappa arbeitet in Bad Münder!! Kontakt erwünscht??
Wusste gar nicht das die da auch bei sind!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (17. November 2009)

Wir haben schon Kontakt zu Springe und Barsinghausen, Bad Münder zusätzlich wäre auch gut.
Schick mir mal deine e-mail per PN


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. November 2009)

ich glaub, ich hol mir spikes für den winter 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-diu2KDn7d4&feature=related"]YouTube- Some car accidents on Ice[/ame]


----------



## chris2305 (17. November 2009)

Hups!!!!


----------



## taxifolia (17. November 2009)

Wir sind eingeladen, habe soeben eine Mail bekommen, vielleicht weil Du bei Frau Eblenkamp
(Stadtentwicklung Barsinghausen) so freundlich nachgefragt hast

taxi


----------



## toschi (17. November 2009)

Endgailes Video von Soul_ride




zu finden und zu bewerten unter http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3483


----------



## taifun (17. November 2009)

Für was nach dem Nightride

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432406


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (17. November 2009)

ja der ist geil der typ der läuft doch nicht ganz rund 
vielleicht sollte er nicht alleine in den dunklen wald gehen aber angst macht schell wie er schreibt


----------



## exto (17. November 2009)

Vergesst Präsi, den Erklärbären, den Nightride-Phobiker, vergesst meinetwegen sogar den Bushbiker...

*Singlespeeder sind eifach geiler!*


May I proudly present :*RazorRamon*


----------



## Deister Koffer (17. November 2009)

Ja ist Klar !
Mann deine Äußerung (exto)sind Spaßig , auch im Bezug zu den Problemen im Deister !
Verdammt würde mich nicht wundern wenn die Forst dieses Jahr kurzen Prozess im Deister macht und alle euch bekannten Wege zerstört.
Gruß
Deister Koffer


----------



## exto (18. November 2009)

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn dich dieses Jahr der Blitz beim Scheizzen trifft, bei deinem Humor... 

Is aber immer wieder schön, mal alle halben Jahre so einen konstruktiven Beitrag von dir zu lesen.


----------



## Deister Koffer (18. November 2009)

Ok,ist klar 
Ich habe leider nicht so viel Zeit wie manch ander zum Schreiben!
Ich bin meistens im Wald unterwegs.!!!
Aber ich sehe schon ,das mit dem Deister machst du schon!
Dauert sicherlich nicht mehr lang ,bis die Forst kein Bock mehr hat!
Ach ja,,, Danke im Voraus,, dafür!!! 
Gruß
Deister Koffer


----------



## Evel Knievel (18. November 2009)

Soweit ich weiß sind für jeden zerstörten Trail 2 neue entstanden.

Also wirst du immer was zu fahren haben!!!


----------



## Deister Koffer (18. November 2009)

Ach so ,,,ich glaube noch nicht an eine Lösung mit der Forst !
Auch nach Ansicht,, der Aussage das im Jahr mehr als 1000 Biker unterwegs sind !
Da wird sich sicherlich was, im Bezug der Befahrbarkeit von Pfaden tun ,,das heißt!!
Nur noch Forstwege ,,bis vielleicht auf einen Weg !
Mal sehen, was kommt!

Deister Koffer


----------



## momme (18. November 2009)

@Deisterkoffer

Du bist echt ´ne Heulsuse!

Ich will mal bloss ganz dolle für Dich hoffen, dass Du nienichtniemals einen der ach so illegalen Trails im Deister gefahren bist. Denn sonst würde ich Dich und zwar besonders Dich und vielleicht auch nur Dich dafür verantwortlich machen, dass der komplette Deister demnächst für Fahrräder gesperrt ist. 
Vielleicht bist Du ja auch dafür verantwortlich, dass es immer wieder zu ärgerlichen Situationen mit Spaziergängern kommt, weil Du mit verzerrtem RaceFace die breiten Waldwege hoch- und runterheizt und dann auch nicht wegen Fussgängern, die da lang laufen, bremsen kannst: Hast ja Zeitdruck und musst irgendwelche wichtigen Rennen gewinnen! 

Eventuell musst Du einfach auch mal mitschneiden, dass sich der Mountainbikesport innerhalb der letzten Jahre stark verändert hat. Ist allen klar, dass Du schon seit 120 Jahren MTB fährst und früher alles besser war.... Aber manchmal verändern sich Rahmenbedingungen und dann müssen auch andere Veränderungen her.

Und um nochmal in Vorurteilen zu schwelgen: Euch Wunstorfer habe ich schon vor Jahren gefressen. Ihr vom RSC hattet damals schon immer einen Stock im Hintern. Bloss nicht mit den bösen Freeridern sprechen oder gar grüssen. Und als einer von euch mal zeigen wollte, dass er auch eine spezielle Steilabfahrt cool runterfahren kann, wurde nix draus, weil sich der Stock plötzlich in einen drängenden Kakkstift verwandelt hat! Das war echt peinlich, weil ihr auch da keine Schwäche zeigen durftet und stumm einen anderen Weg weitergefahren seid....

Ja, ich bin sauer, weil ich es einfach nicht verstehen kann, wieso z.B. Du Deisterkoffer nicht verstehen willst, dass alle Biker an einem Strang ziehen müssen. Du kannst natürlich auch eine Bürgerinitiative gegen Freerider im Deister gründen und eine Gesetzesvorlage in Gang bringen, die besagt, dass nur noch Fahrräder mit bis zu 100mm Federweg in den Wald dürfen! Aber das, was Du hier von Dir gibst, ist erbärmlich und nicht förderlich.

Undsoweiterundsofort! Wenn ich irgendwann mal wieder öfter im Deister unterwegs sein und Dich mal treffen sollte, bekommst Du ein Päckchen Taschentücher für Deine Tränen. Dich hat´s jetzt gerademal erwischt mit der Kritik oder der Anmache, aber Du hast auch danach geschrieen. Wünsche Dir trotzdem Spass im Wald!

Momme

@ Sebastian: Wehe, Du lässt Dein Radiergummi an meinen Beitrag! Dann möge Dich in der nächsten Saison ab und zu der Plattengott heimsuchen!


----------



## taifun (18. November 2009)

momme schrieb:


> Und um nochmal in Vorurteilen zu schwelgen: Euch Wunstorfer habe ich schon vor Jahren gefressen. Ihr vom RSC hattet damals schon immer einen Stock im Hintern. Bloss nicht mit den bösen Freeridern sprechen oder gar grüssen. Und als einer von euch mal zeigen wollte, dass er auch eine spezielle Steilabfahrt cool runterfahren kann, wurde nix draus, weil sich der Stock plötzlich in einen drängenden Kakkstift verwandelt hat!



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TylvUGJIi_w"]YouTube- APPLAUSE[/ame]


----------



## Quen (18. November 2009)

momme schrieb:


> @ Sebastian: Wehe, Du lässt Dein Radiergummi an meinen Beitrag! Dann möge Dich in der nächsten Saison ab und zu der Plattengott heimsuchen!


Momme! Okay, *dann *nicht...  

Btw: es gibt auch nette Wunstorfer - sogar vom RSC. Wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (18. November 2009)

Die Schuldzuweisungen egal von welcher Seite, sind Mist. 
 Den Kopf in den Sand stecken ist aber in unserer Deister- Situation genauso daneben. So tun als ob alle einfach so weiter ( ohne Gespräche) geht,halte ich für verkehrt. Das Ergebnis wird beide Seiten zu Einschränkungen nötigen , den einen mehr ,den anderen weniger. Ich glaube nicht, das wir weiter alle unsere Trails legal ausbauen dürfen, aber ich glaube, daß was passiert und UNSERE Lobby steigt. Jeder hat mal klein angefangen.


----------



## Quen (18. November 2009)

Heute steht in der HAZ noch mal ein kleiner Artikel zu der Erhebung von shp. Genannt sich auch wieder die 600 befragten Biker.

Allerdings steht dort drin, dass man mit den Biken in Kontakt treten möchte - Besonderheit: da wir ja i.d.R. nicht in Vereinen oder sonst irgendwie organisiert seien, soll dies nun u.a. über Internetforen (!) laufen. Vermutlich meinen sie u.a. den Kontakt zu den Deisterfreunden, wissen thematisch jedoch Null und formulieren dann so einen Käse.

Ach ja, und 1/3 der Biker sind Freerider und Downhiller und fahren querfeldein durch den Wald (die denken vermutlich wirklich, dass wir ohne Sinn und Verstand, abseits jeglicher Wege, durch den Wald pflügen).



Edit: war nicht meine HAZ, daher kein Scan.


----------



## Dennis2901 (18. November 2009)

War das in Euren Regionsteil? Konnte in meiner HAZ nichts finden.


----------



## schappi (18. November 2009)

das steht klein im Hannoverteil 2. Seite


----------



## Quen (18. November 2009)

Nein, direkt im Hannover-Teil.
Glaube 2. Seite, unten links.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (19. November 2009)




----------



## schappi (19. November 2009)

Heute Abend wird es Trocken.
Jemand Lust auf eine Runde NR?
Dann Verabredung in der IG
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Paskull (19. November 2009)

Würde ja gerne heute fahren aber am Tag. Keine Lampe und so.


----------



## stefan64 (19. November 2009)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


>



Willkommen im Forum.
Endlich hast du dich auch angemeldet.
Wurd auch Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (20. November 2009)

Hi Tom, herzlich willkommen im Forum. 

zu den Bike-Aktivitäten am Wochenende. Der Wetterbericht http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/...PLZN=Barsinghausen&PROG=citybild&PRG=citybild verspricht zwar für Samstag besseres Wetter als für Sonntag, aber ich nutze das gute Wetter am Sa mal für die Gartenarbeit und andere Aktivitäten in Heim und Hof. Deshalb bleibt es für mich bei der Frühschicht am Sonntag mit Aufwärmen im BB und GB. Spätere Treffen im Deister ab 10:00 gerne. Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, daß WeisstSchonWer auch dabei ist, oder?


----------



## stefan64 (20. November 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hi Tom, herzlich willkommen im Forum.
> 
> zu den Bike-Aktivitäten am Wochenende. Der Wetterbericht http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/...PLZN=Barsinghausen&PROG=citybild&PRG=citybild verspricht zwar für Samstag besseres Wetter als für Sonntag, aber ich nutze das gute Wetter am Sa mal für die Gartenarbeit und andere Aktivitäten in Heim und Hof. Deshalb bleibt es für mich bei der Frühschicht am Sonntag mit Aufwärmen im BB und GB. Spätere Treffen im Deister ab 10:00 gerne. Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, daß WeisstSchonWer auch dabei ist, oder?



Kann leider nicht mitfahren.
Bin aus privaten Gründen  verhindert.
Mein Wetterbericht für Sonntag sieht übrigens deutlich besser aus als deiner


----------



## matzinski (20. November 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Kann leider nicht mitfahren.
> Bin aus privaten Gründen  verhindert.
> Mein Wetterbericht für Sonntag sieht übrigens deutlich besser aus als deiner


etwa so ? http://www.wetteronline.de/VAEmirate/Dubai.htm

...wär mir ja viel zu warm


----------



## exto (20. November 2009)

Wetter ist (abgesehen von heute) in den nächsten Tagen anscheinend gleichbleibend ok. Also folgender, konkreter Vorschlag:

Sonntag 10:00h BBW, Endurotour 1x hin und zurück,  keine Vollrüstung, kein FF...


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. November 2009)

evil, roudy und ich treffen uns an der laube, um auch mal wieder im ostdeister zu fahren.


----------



## Phil81 (20. November 2009)

Was wohl gegen einen FF spricht?

Wann trefft ihr euch denn würde dann dazustossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. November 2009)

Jo. Ich auch.


----------



## schappi (20. November 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Wetter ist (abgesehen von heute) in den nächsten Tagen anscheinend gleichbleibend ok. Also folgender, konkreter Vorschlag:
> 
> Sonntag 10:00h BBW, Endurotour 1x hin und zurück,  keine Vollrüstung, kein FF...



Was verstehst du unter hin und zurück?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## matzinski (20. November 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Wetter ist (abgesehen von heute) in den nächsten Tagen anscheinend gleichbleibend ok. Also folgender, konkreter Vorschlag:
> 
> Sonntag 10:00h BBW, Endurotour 1x hin und zurück,  keine Vollrüstung, kein FF...


... kein Laubsauger.  Wäre dabei. 



schappi schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter hin und zurück?
> Gruß
> Schappi


Schätze mal Start und Ziel BBW. Ich werde mich gegen Ende der Tour allerdings Richtung Ost orientieren um von dort den Heimritt anzutreten.


----------



## Paskull (20. November 2009)

Samstag schon was geplant???


----------



## stefan64 (20. November 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> etwa so ? http://www.wetteronline.de/VAEmirate/Dubai.htm
> 
> ...wär mir ja viel zu warm



Nä, echt kein Deisterwetter


----------



## exto (20. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter hin und zurück?
> Gruß
> Schappi



Hin und zurück soll heißen, auch ein bisschen Strecke zu machen: BBW bis Laube und zurück. Dazu halt die Trails rechts und links.

Fullface ist tatsächlich nicht sooo schlecht. Letztes WE war der Kopp immerhin der sauberste Körperteil  Ich brauch aber mal wieder n bisschen Wind um die Nase...

Hab vorhin noch mit Sören telefoniert: Wir fahren uns bestimmt irgendwo übern Weg. Wenns sein muss eben mit ein bisschen telefonischer Nachhilfe.

oder wolln wir auch zur Laube, Matze?


----------



## Barbie SHG (20. November 2009)

Man, war das trocken heut im Deister. Supi hat Spaß gemacht.
Hat mich echt überrascht wie auch später die Dunkelheit
Hatte aber sicherheitshalber ne Funzel mit
An der Kreuzbuche war heute großes Lagerfeuer mit vielen Grünröcken.
(Ich denke mal Treibjagt oder sowas)
Haben uns aber nicht angepöbelt.
War alles friedlich. Haben heute irgendwie nur nette Leute getroffen.


----------



## blumully (20. November 2009)

Ich würde auch gerne am Samstag fahren. Kommt jemand mit?
Mein Rad ist wieder komplett und wartet auf eine Testfahrt.


----------



## matzinski (20. November 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Hin und zurück soll heißen, auch ein bisschen Strecke zu machen: BBW bis Laube und zurück. Dazu halt die Trails rechts und links.
> 
> Fullface ist tatsächlich nicht sooo schlecht. Letztes WE war der Kopp immerhin der sauberste Körperteil  Ich brauch aber mal wieder n bisschen Wind um die Nase...
> 
> ...


Das "wo" ist mir eigentlich wurscht. Wir können auch im Osten biken und uns zwischen 10:30 und11:00 mit Sören und den anderen an der Laube treffen. Der Zeitpunkt käme dann auf die Route an, die wir fahren würden - 11:00, wenn wir über Bhf Egestorf einsteigen oder eher 10:30, wenn wir über Waldkater in den Deister einfallen. Aber wir können auch vom BBW aus rüber fahren, wenn die Junxx um die Zeit noch nicht wach sind. Ich bin für alles offen, darf nur nicht so spät losgehen.


----------



## matzinski (20. November 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Nä, echt kein Deisterwetter


Ich wünsch mal schönen Urlaub. Hast ja ordentlich vorgelegt und ihn dir redlich verdient.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (20. November 2009)

lasst uns um 11.00 uhr am nienstedter pass treffen. dann können wir mit dem ü 30 starten und uns dann rüber zum grab und co. machen.


----------



## matzinski (20. November 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> lasst uns um 11.00 uhr am nienstedter pass treffen. dann können wir mit dem ü 30 starten und uns dann rüber zum grab und co. machen.


Ja, paßt auch. Vieleicht schaffen wir vorher noch den Römer


----------



## exto (20. November 2009)

...dann lass uns mal ruhig am BBW treffen. Dann können wir schön raufkurbeln, uns auf dem Römer eingrooven und dann auf der unteren Route über'n Annaturm zur Laube gondeln.

Das hätte den Vorteil, dass auch n Trainingseffekt zustande kommt  Ich würde mit'm Auto kommen, da die Bahn auf der Ruhrpott-Hannover-Strecke momentan n Paar Pünktlichkeitsprobleme hat und die S-Bahn in Haste nicht wartet. Außerdem hätte ich dann zum Abschluss den Raketentrail. Da reicht dann das Dauergrinsen vielleicht bis durch den obligatorischen A2-Stau vor Bad Eilsen.

Ich würde sagen, Zeit machen wir aus, wenn die andern Herrschaften sich geäußert haben, oder? Wie lange brauchen wir vom BBW bis zur Laube? Stündchen?


----------



## matzinski (20. November 2009)

@exto, laß' uns um 10:00 unten am Bhf Egestorf treffen, dann hoch zum Klo und dann Treffen um 11:00 mit Sören am Pass. Das paßt von der Zeit ganz gut.


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. November 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> @exto, laß' uns um 10:00 unten am Bhf Egestorf treffen, dann hoch zum Klo und dann Treffen um 11:00 mit Sören am Pass. Das paßt von der Zeit ganz gut.



das hört sich nach nem plan an. 

@ roudy : treffen wir uns um 10.40h an der laube, damit wir zusammen zum n-pass fahren ?


----------



## Paskull (20. November 2009)

Ok die Planung für Sonntag steht also  aber was ist mit Samstag?
Habe Entzug!


----------



## exto (20. November 2009)

Dann komm doch einfach Sonntag mit 

Geht klar. 10:00h Bhf Egestorf...


----------



## Mirro (21. November 2009)

Hallo,
Nun find ich auch endlich mal nen Wochenende wo ich viel Zeit hab, 10 Uhr Egestorf werd ich wohl schaffen können. Ich geselle mich einfach mal zu euch und werd sehen wie weit mich meine Puste trägt.
Also bis dann Mirko


----------



## blumully (21. November 2009)

Ist heute am Samstag niemand unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (21. November 2009)

blumully schrieb:


> Ist heute am Samstag niemand unterwegs?







paskull schrieb:


> ok die planung für sonntag steht also  aber was ist mit samstag?
> Habe entzug!


----------



## blumully (21. November 2009)

Oh... wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.
Paskull, hast Du für Heute schon was geplant?


----------



## feldbirne (21. November 2009)

heut ma wieder im deister unterwegs... weiss jemand obs zwischen teufelsbrücke und mooshütte auch nen paar gute strecken gibt? nicht das ich da umsonst hinfahre...


----------



## chris2305 (21. November 2009)

das wird dir so wohl keiner beantworten


----------



## chris2305 (21. November 2009)

Und Umsonst fährt man nie


----------



## feldbirne (21. November 2009)

hab ich mir schon gedacht... ich werds einfach ma versuchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janisj (21. November 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Geht klar. 10:00h Bhf Egestorf...





hoerman2201 schrieb:


> lasst uns um 11.00 uhr am nienstedter pass treffen. dann können wir mit dem ü 30 starten und uns dann rüber zum grab und co. machen.





exto schrieb:


> ...dann lass uns mal ruhig am BBW treffen.





hoerman2201 schrieb:


> das hört sich nach nem plan an.
> @ roudy : treffen wir uns um 10.40h an der laube, damit wir zusammen zum n-pass fahren ?



Geht klar, ich bin auch Morgen dabei!
... nur habe ich mich noch nicht entschlossen , wo ich mich morgen treffen werde....

janisj


----------



## Paskull (21. November 2009)

Frau hat für heute andere Aufgaben für mich gefunden  also doch Sonntag erst.


----------



## Evel Knievel (21. November 2009)

Ich bin um 12 am Waldkater. Ihr könnt eure Runde doch bestimmt so legen, das ihr mich da abholen könnt. Phil und Sam kommen doch bestimmt auch erst um 12, oder?


----------



## schappi (21. November 2009)

Roudy und Hoerman
ich komme dann auch um 10:40 zur Laube. Komme über Argestorf am Grabweg hoch.

Wenn ich etwas später bin wartet bitte auf mich.
Gruß
schappi


----------



## matzinski (21. November 2009)

Mirro schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Nun find ich auch endlich mal nen Wochenende wo ich viel Zeit hab, 10 Uhr Egestorf werd ich wohl schaffen können. Ich geselle mich einfach mal zu euch und werd sehen wie weit mich meine Puste trägt.
> Also bis dann Mirko


Mach das mal.



janisj schrieb:


> Geht klar, ich bin auch Morgen dabei!
> ... nur habe ich mich noch nicht entschlossen , wo ich mich morgen treffen werde....
> 
> janisj


Treff dich nicht am BBW. Da wird keiner vorbeikommen



Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich bin um 12 am Waldkater. Ihr könnt eure Runde doch bestimmt so legen, das ihr mich da abholen könnt. Phil und Sam kommen doch bestimmt auch erst um 12, oder?


Schaumerma, wird schon ... 

Da kommen ja morgen einige zusammen.


----------



## exto (21. November 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Mach das mal.
> 
> Treff dich nicht am BBW. Da wird keiner vorbeikommen
> 
> ...



Doch, ich  Ich werd da mein Auto abstellen (09:00h) und komme dann über Römer und Ü30 nach Egestorf.

Ich will faaaaahren !!!!


----------



## schappi (21. November 2009)

Vergiß die Kabelbinder nicht!
Falls wieder eine Schraube locker ist


----------



## afausl (21. November 2009)

Hey exto,                                                                                              falls das mit 9 uhr dein ernst ist könnten wir uns gegen 9.45  am nordmannsturm treffen. muss  spätestens um 15 uhr wieder im auto richtung heimat sitzen, darum würde ich gern früh starten. parken werde ich auf jeden fall am nienst. pass.


----------



## exto (21. November 2009)

Alles klar! Gut wäre allerdings eher so 5 - 10 Minuten früher. Dann können wir den Ü30 von oben nehmen...

So langsam muss ich mir das alless aufschreiben, damit wir keinen vergessen. Ich schicke mal meine Telefonnummer rum...


----------



## Skyjet (21. November 2009)

@ Paskull

Na meine kleine Lenker-Überschlag-Amphibie....alles klar

Lg aus Stuggitown


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott865 (21. November 2009)

@ Matzinski: Ola wie siehts denn mit eurer Frühschicht morgen aus??Steig durch die ganzen Kürzel nicht durch.Wo ist Treffpunkt bzw. Start!!


----------



## matzinski (21. November 2009)

Scott865 schrieb:


> @ Matzinski: Ola wie siehts denn mit eurer Frühschicht morgen aus??Steig durch die ganzen Kürzel nicht durch.Wo ist Treffpunkt bzw. Start!!


Ich find's auch langsam ziemlich kompliziert, hab' aber noch den Überblick . Wir können dich morgen früh gegen 9:00 am Fundament auflesen.



exto schrieb:


> Doch, ich  Ich werd da mein Auto abstellen (09:00h) und komme dann über Römer und Ü30 nach Egestorf.
> 
> Ich will faaaaahren !!!!


jawoll, brav ! Jeder Punkt zählt.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. November 2009)

Alto Belli. Wat viel Text.
Gemerkt habe ich mir 10:40 Laube = 10:00 (latest) ab Bredenbeck.
Bin aber "zur Not" auch früher bereit 
Ich komme ohne Besuch und Fritzz - mehr Live.


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (21. November 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Doch, ich  Ich werd da mein Auto abstellen (09:00h) und komme dann über Römer und Ü30 nach Egestorf.
> 
> Ich will faaaaahren !!!!



OK. Dann komme ich auch um 0900 h zum BBW! 
Bis morgen


----------



## janisj (21. November 2009)

So, Ich werde  um 10:00 von Waldkater richtung Laube starten, und hoffe dort um 10:40 euch treffen.

janisj


----------



## Paskull (21. November 2009)

Mr Hartail! Gut geht es mir, next WE biste wieder im Norden?

Kann jemand dir Routenplanung zusammenfassen? Werde evtl. morgen mit Frau im Deister sein. 
Aber nocht nicht ganz sicher sonst allein dann würde ich gerne zu euch stoßen.
Wann kann ich aber noch nicht sagen. Daher Routenplanung oder vielleicht Nummer?


----------



## Scott865 (22. November 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ich find's auch langsam ziemlich kompliziert, hab' aber noch den Überblick . Wir können dich morgen früh gegen 9:00 am Fundament auflesen.
> 
> Ok bin um 9.00uhr da.bis nachher.


----------



## schappi (23. November 2009)

Was'n hier los?
24 Std keinen Post?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## [email protected] (23. November 2009)

Winterschlaf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (23. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Was'n hier los?
> 24 Std keinen Post?
> Gruß
> Schappi


Wir waren biken, keine Zeit.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. November 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wir waren biken, keine Zeit.


YEP 
Und es war Klasse!
1x Barbie bei Sprühregen, dann über die Laube bei strömendem Regen neben Janis heulender SAINT zum Ü30 und Nienstedter.
Gruppe vergrößert mit vielen netten teils neuen Leuten.
Wieder hoch - nochmal Ü30 - Nienstedter T. nochmal Barbie und ab nach Hause.
Als ich fertig hatte, wurde das Wetter besser. Die Spätstarter haben es also richtig gemacht 
Schön wars, aber stellenweise zu langsam für die richtige Weite der Doubls auf dem Ü30.


----------



## Quen (23. November 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> 1x Barbie bei Sprühregen


... *das* war mit dem Hardtail und den Race-Pellen aber ne schmierige Aktion! 

Morgen wieder (CC-)Nightride - 17:45 Uhr Waldkater!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. November 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> ... *das* war mit dem Hardtail und den Race-Pellen aber ne schmierige Aktion!


 
Das habe ich auch gedacht, als wir dich trafen und war froh, dass mein kleines schwarzes zuhause im Warmen stand


----------



## Quen (23. November 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch gedacht, als wir dich trafen und war froh, dass mein kleines schwarzes zuhause im Warmen stand


Als ich euch getroffen habe, bin ich auch vor Schreck (  ) leicht weggerutscht...

Musste aber auch lachen, als ich nachmittags nochmal (ohne Rad) los war und die Sonne schien.


----------



## matzinski (23. November 2009)

Ich weiss gar nicht was es am Wetter auszusetzen gibt. Wir hatten doch nur mal ganz kurz erhöhte Luftfeuchte. Das wird nicht mehr besser bis Mai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janisj (23. November 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> YEP
> Und es war Klasse!
> 1x Barbie bei Sprühregen, dann über die Laube bei strömendem Regen neben Janis heulender SAINT zum Ü30 und Nienstedter.
> Gruppe vergrößert mit vielen netten teils neuen Leuten.
> ...



Da muss ich noch unser Nasenbär Exto erwähnen, der auf Ü30 mehr auf der Schnauze lag als aufm Fahrad  . 
..."Vorsicht!!! glitschige Würzeln..... Bums"....


----------



## exto (23. November 2009)

janisj schrieb:


> Da muss ich noch unser Nasenbär Exto erwähnen, der auf Ü30 mehr auf der Schnauze lag als aufm Fahrad  .
> ..."Vorsicht!!! glitschige Würzeln..... Bums"....





3x Ü30 / 3x Fresse (davon 2x an der gleichen Stelle )

Es hatten aber nicht nur die Spätstarter insgesammt gutes Wetter, sondern auch die Langfahrer. Insgesammt sieben Stunden im Wald gestern. Da fiel die Stunde Aufguss nicht weiter in's Gewicht 

Dafür hab ich mir - und es ist lange her, dass mir das passiert isst - nen gepflegten Muskelkater in den Arsc*backen abgeholt...

War aber auch n langer Ritt: BBW - Nordmannsturm - Römer - Ü 30 (2x) - Grab - Ü 30 - Rakete. Wär zwischendrinn gern noch Mögebier gefahren, aber dann wär' ich wohl nich mehr hoch gekommen...
Wie Ruody schon schrieb: War'n lustiger Tag, mit netten Dingen, die's zu sehen gab. Wo kriegt man sonst z.B. schon mal ne Hinterradnabe zu sehen, die wie ne Konservendose aufplatzt. Mein Beileid!

Ach so: Hab grad mein blaues Schweinchen  geordert. Mal seh'n, wann's grunzend bei mir einzieht 

Nur die Harten komm' in' Garten...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. November 2009)

exto schrieb:


> ...
> Wie Roudy schon schrieb: War'n lustiger Tag, mit netten Dingen, die's zu sehen gab. Wo kriegt man sonst z.B. schon mal ne Hinterradnabe zu sehen, die wie ne Konservendose aufplatzt. Mein Beileid!
> ...


 
Details bitte


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. November 2009)

èxto: Mit vertikalen Ausfallenden und dann wieder mit dem Problem-Exzenter Tretager?


----------



## Jennfa (23. November 2009)

@ exto: schickes Teil, welche Farbe? Orange?

Momme (glaub ich ) hatte nach der Abfahrt auf dem Barbie nen Riss in der Hinterradnabe, wohl schon zum zweiten Mal. Sehr ärgerlich, er musste dann natürlich abbrechen.

Bäh und ich bin krank nach dem Wochenende ...ich wollte ja unbedingt beide Tage wenigstens kurz fahren obwohl ich mich schlapp gefühlt hab und Samstag abends inna Faust war, selber schuld! Jetzt kann ich wieder nicht NRiden .


----------



## exto (23. November 2009)

War nicht meine Nabe, sondern die eines Kollegen, der mit Steffen unterwegs war. Nabekörper quer gerissen.

Der Kollege hatte aber auch Beene, die für zwei gereicht hätten 

Samy, mein Excentriker läuft seit dem Tag *nach* dem DK völlig problemlos und absolut wartungsfrei. Ich hab noch ein paar Tipps von Trickstuff gekriegt. Übrigens kümmern die sich erstklassig um ihre Kunden. U.A. super Support zu allen Fragen hier im Herstellerforum. Mittlerweile würde ich das Ding sofort wieder kaufen. Falls ich das Schweinchen als SSP aufbaue mache ich das auf jeden Fall! Sogar der Preis relativiert sich, wenn man ein erstklassiges Innenlager und nen guten Kettenspanner zusammen rechnet. Dazu noch die cleane Optik


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. November 2009)

Wo hast du den Rahmen geordert?


----------



## exto (23. November 2009)

Chain Reaction


----------



## taifun (23. November 2009)

exto schrieb:


> 3x Ü30 / 3x Fresse (davon 2x an der gleichen Stelle )
> 
> 
> Nur die Harten komm' in' Garten...



Na,das hätte gerne gesehen,eventuell umbenennen in " NoÜ40.. "




exto schrieb:


> blaues Schweinchen geordert. Mal seh'n, wann's grunzend bei mir einzieht



Baust Du schon wieder?

@quen
Wenns morgen nicht Regnet Nightride WK 17:45 Uhr


----------



## Quen (23. November 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> @quen
> Wenns morgen nicht Regnet Nightride WK 17:45 Uhr


Wer lesen kann, ist im Vorteil...



> Morgen wieder (CC-)Nightride - 17:45 Uhr Waldkater!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (23. November 2009)

exto schrieb:


> ...
> Ach so: Hab grad mein blaues Schweinchen  geordert. Mal seh'n, wann's grunzend bei mir einzieht
> 
> Nur die Harten komm' in' Garten...


Cooles Teil Stahlrahmen? Welche Farbe hast du geordert? blau oder orange?


----------



## Phil81 (23. November 2009)

Etwas Filmmaterial für schlechte Tage

http://dl.biking-hiking.at/IngloriousBikers/


----------



## exto (24. November 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Cooles Teil Stahlrahmen? Welche Farbe hast du geordert? blau oder orange?



Jau, is'n Stahlrahmen. 2,3 Kilo, unzerstÃ¶rbar und vor allem keine 300,-â¬. Ich hab's in orange genommen, genau, wie auf dem Bild.

Ich werd erst mal alles verbraten, was noch so im Keller liegt und was fehlt, gÃ¼nstig (gebraucht) nachkaufen bzw. erst mal von den anderen Bikes "leihen". Bin schon sehr gespannt...


----------



## taifun (24. November 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Heute wieder (CC-)Nightride - 17:45 Uhr Waldkater!



Noch sieht das Wetter gut aus....wird aber Schlammschlacht,nach heute Nacht


----------



## matzinski (24. November 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Jau, is'n Stahlrahmen. 2,3 Kilo, unzerstörbar und vor allem keine 300,-. Ich hab's in orange genommen, genau, wie auf dem Bild.
> 
> Ich werd erst mal alles verbraten, was noch so im Keller liegt und was fehlt, günstig (gebraucht) nachkaufen bzw. erst mal von den anderen Bikes "leihen". Bin schon sehr gespannt...


 "unzerstörbar" wird nicht jeder unterschreiben, aber ja, sieht ziemlich stabil aus. Da muss ja wohl 'ne AM oder FR-Forke dran, oder? Ein CC-Rahmen scheint das nicht zu sein


----------



## Quen (24. November 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Noch sieht das Wetter gut aus....wird aber Schlammschlacht,nach heute Nacht


Vor allen Dingen wird der ein oder andere Ast im Weg liegen - so wie bei uns gestern Abend vorm Haus, da rückte erstmal die Feuerwehr mit zwei Wagen an.


----------



## exto (24. November 2009)

Nee, ist ausgelegt für 130 - 150 mm. Ich hab ja noch meine Pike. Die scheint mir absolut passend. Ich werd aber sicher zum testen auch mal die 55 reinstecken. Is ja schnell gemacht. Dazu vorn n 36er KB und hinten 11-23. Das Ganze geschaltet mit nobler, italienischer Dackelschneider-Hardware von Campa. Is zu schade zum Verstauben im Keller.

Wenn's mal fertig ist, soll's so eine Art AM-Enduro werden, dass (je nach Laufradsatz) zum ballern oder zum Touren gut ist.


----------



## herkulars (24. November 2009)

> Wenn's mal fertig ist, soll's so eine Art AM-Enduro werden, dass (je nach Laufradsatz) zum ballern oder zum Touren gut ist.



Auf sowas bin ich auch noch scharf! Bisher schiele ich immer mal auf ein on one 456 bzw. 456 summer season. Ich bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher, wie das mit der Rahmengröße hinkommt. Ich bin halt recht groß und fahre 22" Rahmen, das 456 gibt's aber nur bis 20". Klar, lange Stütze rein geht, aber wenn ich dann ne Sattelüberhöhung wie auf'm RR habe bringt's keinen Spaß.

Wenn Du fertig hast muss ich mir das mal ansehen!


----------



## matzinski (24. November 2009)

sieht fast so aus, als wenn das Dreckswetter südlich vorbeizieht: http://www.wetteronline.de/radar.htm 
... vieleicht könnt' man doch heut' abend, ich weiss nich, ich weiss nich .  Jemand Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (24. November 2009)

herkulars schrieb:


> Auf sowas bin ich auch noch scharf! Bisher schiele ich immer mal auf ein on one 456 bzw. 456 summer season. Ich bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher, wie das mit der Rahmengröße hinkommt. Ich bin halt recht groß und fahre 22" Rahmen, das 456 gibt's aber nur bis 20". Klar, lange Stütze rein geht, aber wenn ich dann ne Sattelüberhöhung wie auf'm RR habe bringt's keinen Spaß.
> 
> Wenn Du fertig hast muss ich mir das mal ansehen!



Vielleicht könnte das Ragley dann was für dich sein. Das hat nen sehr steilen Sitzwinkel (74°). Dann macht sich die lange Sattelstütze nicht so negativ bemerkbar. Außerdem ist es auf kurze Vorbauten ausgelegt und hat deshalb ein 605er Oberrohr. Vielleicht noch n Paar Spacer unterm Vorbau, dann könnt's gehen...


----------



## taifun (24. November 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen wird der ein oder andere Ast im Weg liegen - so wie bei uns gestern Abend vorm Haus, da rückte erstmal die Feuerwehr mit zwei Wagen an.


Was hast gemacht....? Langeweile

Denke sieht heute Abend nicht so gut aus


----------



## Quen (24. November 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> Was hast gemacht....? Langeweile
> 
> Denke sieht heute Abend nicht so gut aus


Ich bin unschuldig... 

Ach, das Wetter ist echt zum heulen. Wäre heute so gerne gefahren. Hoffe das es DO besser ist, FR muss ich länger arbeiten. Ansonsten sollte sich am WE hoffentlich mal eine regenfreie Lücke finden.


----------



## Deister Koffer (24. November 2009)

momme mich als CC zubezeichnen ist nicht grad nett!
Darfür bin ich ,zu langsam unterwegs !

Aber ,,,OK, wenn du meinst, als toller Freerider oder was  auch immer.
Ich sag  nur ,dass hier in den Fall,, Bezug offen Strecken, die Forst oder die Pächter das letzte Wort haben! 

Und da kann ich mir schon denken, was das bedeutet,,glaub mir!!! 
Warten wir nur diesen Winter ab!
Ich sage dir, das einige Weg das nicht Überleben werden!

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal in Wald, da ich eigentlich immer Grüße.Aber ich bin ja so ein grillenhafter Wunstorfer

Ach es gibt im Deister keine Steilabfahrt ,wo das was du geschrieben hast bei mir eintreffen würde !
Mann ,was bin ich doch für ein Prolet!

Deister Koffer


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. November 2009)

Deister Koffer schrieb:


> Warten wir nur diesen Winter ab!
> Ich sage dir, das einige Weg das nicht Überleben werden!



hast du dazu nähere info´s ?

gern auch als pn .

danke 
hoerman


----------



## exto (25. November 2009)

Diesen Winter werden *viele* Trails nicht überleben, weil die Waldbesitzer ihrem Geschäft nachgehen und das Holz aus dem Wald holen. Die wären ja bekloppt, wenn sie da schön gepflegt nen Bogen um die Trails machen würden  Das ist aber jedes Jahr so und nix besonderes. Is ja ihr Wald...

Die olle verrkniffene Heulsuse tönt hier nur deshalb rum, damit sie hinterher jabbeln kann "hab ich euch doch gleich gesagt".

Ich prophezeie euch mal genauso weitsichtig, dass ihr, wenn ihr nächstes WE im Wald rumjuckelt, verdammt dreckich nach Hause kommt...

Koffer, ich glaube, du hast ne gute Entscheidung getroffen: Du bist ganz allein im Wald echt besser aufgehoben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frolewe (25. November 2009)

Moin - ist jemand am Do unterwegs? Wetter soll mäßig sein (hoffentlich nicht sau...), plane ca. 15:30 ab BB (Jägerheim) - GB - Deister.


----------



## Quen (25. November 2009)

Frolewe schrieb:


> Moin - ist jemand am Do unterwegs? Wetter soll mäßig sein (hoffentlich nicht sau...), plane ca. 15:30 ab BB (Jägerheim) - GB - Deister.



Voraussichtlich Taifun und ich ab ca. 17:45 Uhr Waldkater (oder ab ca. 17 Uhr ab Gehrden bei mir) - geplant ist ein Nightride, wenns nicht (zu stark) regnet.


----------



## tom de la zett (25. November 2009)

> ,,, , ,, ,, !!!



Probleme mit Doppelanschlägen von Satzzeichen?  Neue Tastatur zu Weihnachten wünschen !


----------



## exto (25. November 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Ach so: Hab grad mein blaues Schweinchen  geordert. Mal seh'n, wann's grunzend bei mir einzieht



Status: "shipped"

Das ging mal schnell


----------



## Jennfa (25. November 2009)

Es sind doch überall Bäume markiert auch auf dem Barbie, so ein scharfes Auge hatte ich auch schon. Das Gute ist doch, dass diese Trails so schnell wieder da sind wie sie zerstört wurden!
So und jetzt will ich endlich wieder gesund werden und biken!!!


----------



## Scott865 (25. November 2009)

Hi Ho,
ich hab da mal ne Frage.Kennt sich irgendwer von euch mit Schwalbe Reifen aus??Wen ja wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen der Performance-und Evo-line.Ich mein nicht wegen Triple-Compound tralala.Sondern in der Fahreigenschaft.Gibt es da objektive unterschiede oder ist das nur meine Einbildung??


----------



## Dö'olTrailseek' (25. November 2009)

bessers walkverhalten dank anderer gummimischung, somit:

Vor allem auf gutem griffigen bodengrund die evolution-modelle definitiv schneller, im grenzbereich (z.b. nasse felsen und Wurzeln, rollkieselschotter) auch deutliche sicherheitsreserve. aber teurer und schneller abnutzend.


----------



## Scott865 (25. November 2009)

Also hätt ich mir die Performance Schlappen als günstige Matschreifen "sparen" können.Tolle Wurst.Naja hoffe mal das sie ihm Sommer besser gehen


----------



## exto (25. November 2009)

Jennfa schrieb:


> So und jetzt will ich endlich wieder gesund werden und biken!!!



Was'n los? Sonntag sah noch alles fitt aus...


----------



## Berrrnd (25. November 2009)

Scott865 schrieb:


> Also hätt ich mir die Performance Schlappen als günstige Matschreifen "sparen" können.Tolle Wurst.Naja hoffe mal das sie ihm Sommer besser gehen



matsch und nasse wurzel/steine sind 2 verschiedene paar schuhe!

im matsch brauchst du profil, und auf nassen wurzeln/steinen spielt die gummimischung eine rolle.


die performance reifen rollen schwerer und halten länger.
die evos haben mehr grip, aber verschleißen auch schneller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (25. November 2009)

Nix dramatisches, nur nervig so ein grippaler Infekt. Aber so langsam wird die Nase wieder frei und Fieber hab ich auch nicht mehr, also kein Schweinegrippealarm .


----------



## matzinski (26. November 2009)

NR heut' abend 19:00 BBW. Das Wetter sieht halbwegs anständig aus. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Quen (26. November 2009)

NR heut' abend 18:00 WK. Das Wetter sieht halbwegs anständig aus. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Barbie SHG (26. November 2009)

NR heute um 17:00 Sa. Wer ist dabei.


----------



## taifun (26. November 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> NR heut' abend 18:00 WK. Das Wetter sieht halbwegs anständig aus. Wer ist dabei?



Na logo


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. November 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> NR heut' abend 19:00 BBW. Das Wetter sieht halbwegs anständig aus. Wer ist dabei?



Ich würde zum reinkommen gerne erstmal in relativ flachem Gelände Strecke machen


----------



## schappi (26. November 2009)

Ich komme auch.
wir können ja die Königsalle hochfahren.


----------



## matzinski (26. November 2009)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich würde zum reinkommen gerne erstmal in relativ flachem Gelände Strecke machen


Heißt das ja oder nein?  



schappi schrieb:


> Ich komme auch.
> wir können ja die Königsalle hochfahren.


 Schätze mal, das heisst ja zu 19:00 BBW, richtig?


----------



## schappi (26. November 2009)

Ja 19:00 UHR BBW!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. November 2009)

Von mir auch ein Ja


----------



## schappi (26. November 2009)

"Stenkelfeld - Weihnachtsbeleuchtung"



Sonntag, 1. Advent, 10:00 Uhr
In der Reihenhaussiedlung Önkelstieg lässt die Rentnerin Erna B. durch ihren Enkel drei Elektrokerzen auf der Fensterbank ihres Wohnzimmers installieren. Vorweihnachtliche Stimmung breitet sich aus, die Freude ist gross.

10:14 Uhr
Beim Entleeren des Mülleimers beobachtet Nachbar Ottfried P. die provokante Weihnachtsoffensive im Nachbarhaus und kontert umgehend mit der Aufstellung eines 10-armigen dänischen Kerzensets zu je 15 Watt im Küchenfenster. Stunden später erstrahlt die gesamte Siedlung Önkelstieg im besinnlichen Glanz von 134 elektrischen Fensterdekorationen.

19:03 Uhr
Im 14 km entfernten Kohlekraftwerk Sottrop-Höcklage registriert der wachhabende Ingenieur irrtümlich einen Defekt der Strommessgeräte für den Bereich Stenkelfeld-Nord, ist aber zunächst noch arglos.

20:17 Uhr
Den Eheleuten Horst und Heidi I. gelingt der Anschluss von 96 Halogenfilmleuchten durch sämtliche Bäume ihres Obstgartens an das Drehstromnetz. Teile der heimischen Vogelwelt beginnen verwirrt mit dem Nestbau.

20:56 Uhr
Der Diskothekenbesitzer Alfons K. sieht sich genötigt, seinerseits einen Teil zur vorweihnachtlichen Stimmung beizutragen und montiert auf dem Flachdach seines Bungalows das Laserensemble Metropolis, das zuu den leistungsstärksten Europas zählt. Die 40 m hohe Fassade eines angrenzenden Getreidesilos hält dem Dauerfeuer der Nikolausprojektion mehrere Minuten stand, bevor sie mit einem hässlichen Geräusch zerbröckelt.

21:30 Uhr
Im Trubel einer Weihnachtsfeier im Kohlekraftwerk Sottrop-Höcklage verhallt das Alarmsignal aus Generatorhalle 5.

21:50 Uhr
Der 85-jährige Kriegsveteran August R. zaubert mit 190 Flakscheinwerfern des Typs Varta Volkssturm den Stern von Bethlehem an die tiefhängende Wolkendecke.

22:12 Uhr
Eine Gruppe asiatischer Geschäftsleute mit leichtem Gepäck und sommerlicher Kleidung irrt verängstigt durch die Siedlung Önkelstieg. Zuvor war eine Boeing 747 der Singapur Airlines mit dem Ziel Sydney versehentlich auf der mit 3000 bunten Neonröhren gepflasterten Garagenauffahrt der Bäckerei Brörmeier gelandet.

22:37 Uhr
Die NASA-Raumsonde Voyager 7 funkt vom Rande des Sonnensystems Bilder einer angeblichen Supernova auf der nördlichen Erdhalbkugel. Die Experten in Houston sind ratlos.

22:50 Uhr
Ein leichtes Beben erschüttert die Umgebung des Kohlekraftwerks Sottrop-Höcklage. Der gesamte Komplex mit seinen 30 Turbinen läuft mit 350 Megawatt brüllend jenseits der Belastungsgrenze.

23:06 Uhr
In der taghell erleuchteten Siedlung Önkelstieg erwacht die Studentin Bettina U. und freut sich irrtümlich über den sonnigen Dezembermorgen.

Um genau 23:12 Uhr betätigt sie den Schalter ihrer Kaffeemaschine.

23:12 Uhr und 14 Sekunden
In die plötzliche Dunkelheit des gesamten Landkreises Stenkelfeld bricht die Explosion des Kohlekraftwerks Sottrop-Höcklage wie ein Donnerhall.
Durch die stockfinsteren Ortschaften irren verstörte Menschen.

Menschen wie Du und ich, denen eine Kerze auf dem Adventskranz nicht genug war."

Irgendwann wird hier ein Zeitungsartikel über einen Waldbrand/über eine zerborstene Kraftwerksfassade/über verkohlte Waldtiere.... stehen und mit den Worten schließen...

"....Menschen wie Du und ich, denen eine gewöhnliche StVZO-Lampe nicht genug war...."


----------



## janisj (26. November 2009)

emmm.... OK.... ich werd probieren auch um 19:00 am BBW zu sein.

jj


----------



## Phil81 (26. November 2009)

Setze heute aus meine Winterprojekt muss Fertig werden


----------



## taifun (26. November 2009)

quen,roudy und ich waren heute Abend in einem flotten Nightride unterwegs

Dabei kamen wir auf die Idee,das man doch Irgendwie die Trails bei Nacht ausleuchten,bzw mit diversen Reflektoren oder Leuchtbändern kennzeichnen könnte.
Ideallinie besonders markieren

Ideen?


----------



## Scott865 (27. November 2009)

Wie siehts aus,wer fährt Samstag ne Frühschicht??Suche was in der nähe von Hannover!Und am liebsten ab 10 uhr!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (27. November 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> quen,roudy und ich waren heute Abend in einem flotten Nightride unterwegs
> 
> Dabei kamen wir auf die Idee,das man doch Irgendwie die Trails bei Nacht ausleuchten,bzw mit diversen Reflektoren oder Leuchtbändern kennzeichnen könnte.
> Ideallinie besonders markieren
> ...



Es gibt in geocaching Shops 3D reflektornägel.


----------



## Quen (27. November 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> quen,roudy und ich waren heute Abend in einem flotten Nightride unterwegs
> 
> Dabei kamen wir auf die Idee,das man doch Irgendwie die Trails bei Nacht ausleuchten,bzw mit diversen Reflektoren oder Leuchtbändern kennzeichnen könnte.
> Ideallinie besonders markieren
> ...


Das war gestern ne schöne Runde, hat _mal wieder_ richtig Spaß gemacht! 

Und die DX...


----------



## matzinski (27. November 2009)

Scott865 schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus,wer fährt Samstag ne Frühschicht??Suche was in der nähe von Hannover!Und am liebsten ab 10 uhr!!!


Ich bin leider auf So Frühschicht festgelegt. Dann soll's aber wieder losgehen.


----------



## Phil81 (27. November 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> quen,roudy und ich waren heute Abend in einem flotten Nightride unterwegs
> 
> Dabei kamen wir auf die Idee,das man doch Irgendwie die Trails bei Nacht ausleuchten,bzw mit diversen Reflektoren oder Leuchtbändern kennzeichnen könnte.
> Ideallinie besonders markieren
> ...



Halte ich überhaupt nichts von... 

Der Wald hat Nachts dunkel zu sein und nicht zu reflektieren.


----------



## taifun (27. November 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Halte ich überhaupt nichts von...
> 
> Der Wald hat Nachts dunkel zu sein und nicht zu reflektieren.



Lies mal zwischen den Zeilen


"Ironie"


----------



## exto (27. November 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Halte ich überhaupt nichts von...
> 
> Der Wald hat Nachts dunkel zu sein und nicht zu reflektieren.





Der Meinung schließe ich mich mal zu 100% an


----------



## Scott865 (27. November 2009)

@Matzinski

Würde auch lieber So fahren aber da hab ich meine kleine Nichte zum bewachen aufs Auge gedrückt bekommen und ihre Mama hat gesagt wenn sie nur einen Dreckspritzer an ihr findet wird sie mir mehrmals mit hoher Geschwindigkeit ins Gesicht fassen.(weil ich laut überlegt hab sie einfach in Rücksack zupacken)

Deswegen muß ich auf Samstag umsatteln.Also wer Lust hat bin ab 10 uhr im BB unterwegs.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. November 2009)

taifun schrieb:


> quen,roudy und ich waren heute Abend in einem flotten Nightride unterwegs
> Dabei kamen wir auf die Idee,das man doch Irgendwie die Trails bei Nacht ausleuchten,bzw mit diversen Reflektoren oder Leuchtbändern kennzeichnen könnte.
> Ideallinie besonders markieren
> Ideen?


 
Nett wars, das fand ich auch.
Klasse, dass man inzwischen immer jemanden findet, der Rad fährt und ich mich spontan anschließen konnte. Auf dem halben Weg Büro/Zuhause habe ich mich trotz Nieselregen für radeln entschieden, wollte aber nicht allein fahren. 
Schade war, dass auch Abends Leute unterwegs sind die nicht grüßen können.

Wer war der Radler, den wir am Waldkater getroffen haben (Rose Fully mit Maguragabel) ist dann rechts richtung Wennigser Mark abgebogen. Du fährst fast täglich im Raum Wennigsen.
Auch der orange Kollege aus Gehrden hätte mal lauter grüßen können, obwohl ihm zwei blaue entgegen kamen!
Zu dritt mit fünf Lampen waren wir bergab so schnell wie am Tag.
Im Lampenschein sehen die Waldarbeiten noch fieser und die abgeholzten Bäume noch bedrückender aus.
Die Forstwege sind dermaßen zerfurcht von den Maschinen - grausam


----------



## schappi (27. November 2009)

Wir waren gestern zu 4. Unterwegs und haben die Westspitze des Deisters umrundet und sind dann am Funkturm wieder Richtung Basche gefahren. An der Cecilienhöhe haben wir den sturm für eine Kurze Zeit voll auf die Nase bekommen. Das hat richtig gerauscht, Im Wald hat man davon darnichts mitbekommen. Die Wege dort sind noch alle in gutem Zustand aber saugen die Reifen richtig fest. Im Nadelwald zu fahren ist dann eine echte Erholung. 
Bis bald im Wald

 Schappi
Matze , Homer wieviele km waren das gestern?


----------



## matzinski (27. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> ... wieviele km waren das gestern?


k.A. ich habe nicht draufgeguckt. Bin gestern über Keller, Waschmaschine, Kühlschrank und Dusche direkt ins Bett. Aber 565 hm waren es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janisj (27. November 2009)

Es war irgendwas um 22 km und 550hm, kann Abend noch mal nachschauen.

jj


----------



## exto (27. November 2009)

Ich konnte mal wieder die Finger nicht stillhalten. 

Hier mal ein winziger Ausschnitt aus der Startliste der 24 Stunden von Lofer:

15 1924 WERNER Axel m 1964   deisterfreun.de - Eingang-Abteilung


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. November 2009)

Pfingsten oder?
Ich habe das Streckenvideo gesehen.
Für Lofer und die umliegenden Berge haben die eine flache Strecke zusammengestellt!

Respekt²

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## matzinski (27. November 2009)

Da heißt es ja dann nach deinem kleinen Ausflug nach Laos ordentlich WP-Punkte machen. Schade, dass der WP nicht bis Ende April geht. 

BTW: In der Einzelstarterliste ist auch ein Mädel Bj. 1989 vertreten. Das wird dich vieleicht besonders motivieren.


----------



## Quen (27. November 2009)

@Alex: wie sieht's SA mit D aus? 10 Uhr ne entspannte Runde und ordentlich Punkte machen?


----------



## exto (27. November 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> BTW: In der Einzelstarterliste ist auch ein Mädel Bj. 1989 vertreten. Das wird dich vieleicht besonders motivieren.



Bestimmt! Besonders, weil die Mädels bei solchen Events meist gut in Form sind und man sie deshalb meist von hinten sieht


----------



## matzinski (27. November 2009)




----------



## Berrrnd (27. November 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Ich konnte mal wieder die Finger nicht stillhalten.
> 
> Hier mal ein winziger Ausschnitt aus der Startliste der 24 Stunden von Lofer:
> 
> 15 1924 WERNER Axel m 1964   deisterfreun.de - Eingang-Abteilung



sauber!


----------



## Janemann (27. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,
Muss mich mal kurz untermischen, will mir nen neues Bike holen...Bin neu nach Springe gezogen. Könnt ihr mir nen Bike Shop in der nähe empfehlen?
Danke und Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (27. November 2009)

Janemann schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Muss mich mal kurz untermischen, will mir nen neues Bike holen...Bin neu nach Springe gezogen. Könnt ihr mir nen Bike Shop in der nähe empfehlen?
> Danke und Gruss



saikls  friesenstr. hannover
funcorner   hameln
bunny hopp  hameln
atb marienstr. hannover

in springe brauchst du nicht losgehen. 

v.g. hoerman


----------



## schappi (27. November 2009)

Janemann schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Muss mich mal kurz untermischen, will mir nen neues Bike holen...Bin neu nach Springe gezogen. Könnt ihr mir nen Bike Shop in der nähe empfehlen?
> Danke und Gruss



Was für ein Bike schwebt dir denn vor, bzw was willst du damit machen; Rennen; Touren, Freeride, Bikepark?


----------



## Phil81 (27. November 2009)

Falls noch wer Bock hat treffen morgen um 11:00 in Egestorf am Bahnhof.
Oder später irgendwo auf der Nordmannsturmseite.

Kann allerdings wohl nur bis 15:30 da ich noch arbeiten muss.

Edit: Aber dann wirds ja eh schon bald dunkel


----------



## matzinski (27. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> ... wieviele km waren das gestern?


 21,77 km


----------



## Ladys-MTB (27. November 2009)

Janemann schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Muss mich mal kurz untermischen, will mir nen neues Bike holen...Bin neu nach Springe gezogen. Könnt ihr mir nen Bike Shop in der nähe empfehlen?
> Danke und Gruss



oder hier...

http://www.bike-infection.de/ 

Sehr nett und sehr kompetent )


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. November 2009)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> oder hier...
> 
> http://www.bike-infection.de/
> 
> Sehr nett und sehr kompetent )



und tolle arbeitszeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (27. November 2009)

Ich bin raus fürs Wochenende ! Hab noch Nase und Husten . Damit ich nicht so allein bin hab ich Moritz gleich mal angesteckt . Wünsche allen ein schönes Bikewochenende ! Hoffentlich wirds bis Di zum NR!

Grüße Jenna


----------



## Brook (27. November 2009)

Janemann schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Muss mich mal kurz untermischen, will mir nen neues Bike holen...Bin neu nach Springe gezogen. Könnt ihr mir nen Bike Shop in der nähe empfehlen?
> Danke und Gruss



CANYON ... würd es dir auch zuschicken


----------



## schappi (27. November 2009)

Brook schrieb:


> CANYON ... würd es dir auch zuschicken



Hallo Brook,
du kannst dein Canyon ja persöhnlich abholen.
Bekommst du ein Dienstbike oder musst du es kaufen?
Was wird des denn? 2010er Torque Dropzone?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Brook (27. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Brook,
> du kannst dein Canyon ja persöhnlich abholen.
> Bekommst du ein Dienstbike oder musst du es kaufen?
> Was wird des denn? 2010er Torque Dropzone?
> ...



Kennst mich, gell 

Geiles Ding kann ich nur sagen, mit der Hammerschmidt - perfekt für Deister, Uphills und dann "Bremse offen - runter"!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (27. November 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Falls noch wer Bock hat treffen morgen um 11:00 in Egestorf am Bahnhof.
> Oder später irgendwo auf der Nordmannsturmseite.
> 
> Kann allerdings wohl nur bis 15:30 da ich noch arbeiten muss.
> ...



komm doch um 11:15 zum BBW. Dann können wir den Westen bereisen


----------



## taifun (27. November 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> @Alex: wie sieht's SA mit D aus? 10 Uhr ne entspannte Runde und ordentlich Punkte machen?



Wird leider nichts,einige Termine und Sachen zu erledigen
Regnet doch sowieso,da fällts nicht auf.


----------



## Janemann (27. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Was für ein Bike schwebt dir denn vor, bzw was willst du damit machen; Rennen; Touren, Freeride, Bikepark?



Danke erst einmal für die Raschen antworten.
Also bin früher Bmx gefahren, Dirt...Will jetzt nach schnellen Autos wieder Rad fahren. Interessiere mich eigentlich eher für Downhill,  aber auch für Freeride und Enduro-lässt sich da etwas vereinigen in einem Bike???...Nen Fullsuspension muss es sein. Gerne gebraucht und nicht so teuer


----------



## Paskull (27. November 2009)

Ich will das es morgen trocken ist .. ich will, ich will, ich will.

Glauben versetzt Berge mal sehen ob er auch Regen vertreibt.



Willste Berg rauf fahren oder schieben? Wenn fahren wieviel bergauf? Wie ruppig soll es denn werden bei dir?


----------



## Janemann (27. November 2009)

bitte nicht schieben...kann meinetwegen sehr ruppig werden


----------



## Paskull (27. November 2009)

Nicht schieben spricht schonmal gegen die reinen DH Kisten.
Sehr ruppig klingt nach leichten Freerider oder Enduro.

Günstig klingt nach Shops abklappern 2009er Modelle anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janemann (27. November 2009)

Kannste mir nen Bike empfehlen?
Danke


----------



## Paskull (27. November 2009)

Empfhlen ist so eine Sache eigendlich hilft nur der Eigenpopotest.

Würde mal schauen was in der Preisklasse die du dir vorstellst noch an 2009ern zu haben ist.

Denke da ist die Auswahl nicht ganz so üppig dafür stimmt Preis/Leistung.


----------



## Janemann (27. November 2009)

Fahr morgen mal  nach Hameln zu fun Corner, mal Popo Probe machen...


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. November 2009)

nimm nix unter 160mm federweg. 

auch gut ist das neue giant faith ( gibt´s bei saikls ) , klasse freerider

oder halt nen cube fritzz mit 160mm . kann ich auch nur empfehlen .


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. November 2009)

Janemann schrieb:


> Fahr morgen mal  nach Hameln zu fun Corner, mal Popo Probe machen...





hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nimm nix unter 160mm federweg.
> 
> auch gut ist das neue giant faith ( gibt´s bei saikls ) , klasse freerider
> 
> oder halt nen cube fritzz mit 160mm . kann ich auch nur empfehlen .



So´n Fritzz steht noch in meinem Keller rum.
machst du gutter Preisz

Sonst Trek soundso von funcorner oder Specialized Enduro von Bunnyhop.
Was in der 160mm-Klasse macht im Deister Hölle Spaß glaube aber nicht, dass da unter 2k sinnvoll was geht.


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. November 2009)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> So´n Fritzz steht noch in meinem Keller rum.
> machst du gutter Preisz



ehy du, vorsicht alder, sonst mach ich disch ferdisch  

brauch ich dies we nicht. 
hab zwar nicht die saugrippe, aber irgend nen virus hat mich auch erwischt.


----------



## chris2305 (28. November 2009)

Glaub bunny hop hat das ghost ert im Angebot fur 2T.
ROUDY: was soll das fritzz kosten? ???


----------



## schappi (28. November 2009)

Wenn du deine Rahmengröße weißt schau mal bei Canyon
Da bekommst du das Torque FR8.0 für unter 2000,_ nur die Farbe ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Das Bike ist super für den Deister und auch Parkeinsatz ich fahre das seit 2 Jahren und ca 90.000hm , bis auf Kette-Ritzel alles noch unverschlissen
http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=A1007168

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## stefan64 (28. November 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ich bin leider auf So Frühschicht festgelegt. Dann soll's aber wieder losgehen.



Hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (28. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Da bekommst du das Torque FR8.0 für unter 2000,_ nur die Farbe ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=A1007168
> Gruß
> Schappi



Ich find die Farbe geil . Dann noch mit der weißen Gabel .


----------



## Janemann (28. November 2009)

Hey danke leute für eure Hilfe! War heute bei Fun  Corner, war aber nicht dabei...Denke meine Rahmengrösse ist M, bin 1,76 klein
Grüsse

(Das Canyon geht schon klar, die Farbe aber nicht)


----------



## schappi (28. November 2009)

Das Torque FR9.0 mit Hammerschmidt Getriebekurbel gibt es noch in deiner Größe in Schwarz http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=A1007180
Und Weiß
http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=A1007176
Das Bike mit der Ausstattung ist für 2,6k beinahe Diebstahl
Janneman,
nicht das du wegen Jennfas Farbgeschmack auf die Idee kommst sie wäre eine Sissy.
Jennfa hat dieses Jahr das DH rennen in Merxhausen gewonnen:










Gruß
Schappi

Jennfa,
das die das deep Purple gefällt kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Ich mag die Farge aber auch( ich bin aber ein alter Sack, dem es egal ist was die Leute über ihn reden


----------



## matzinski (28. November 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Hier


 9:00 Fundament 



Jennfa schrieb:


> Ich find die Farbe geil . Dann noch mit der weißen Gabel .


Igitt, schüttel, ... wobei die Gabel ok ist.


----------



## schappi (28. November 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> 9:00 Fundament
> 
> Igitt, schüttel, ... wobei die Gabel ok ist.



Du hast ja nur Angst, daß die Leute denken du wärst schwul! oder von der Dirt/ Street Gang aus Hannover
In Nature sieht die Farbe richtig gut aus http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6589716&postcount=13020:love:

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## chris2305 (28. November 2009)

Da fällt mir doch glatt Milka ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (28. November 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> 9:00 Fundament



Isses da schon hell oder muß ich mit Lampe los


----------



## matzinski (28. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Du hast ja nur Angst, daß die Leute denken du wärst schwul! oder von der Dirt/ Street Gang aus Hannover
> In Nature sieht die Farbe richtig gut aus http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6589716&postcount=13020:love:
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi


Ersteres ginge ja noch aber das Zweite, ... ich bitte dich. 



stefan64 schrieb:


> Isses da schon hell oder muß ich mit Lampe los


Wenn du nicht völlig außer Form bist, reicht ein Aufbruch bei Sonnenaufgang, also keine Lampe


----------



## Paskull (28. November 2009)

Morgen soll es bis zum Abend trocken sein. 
Wer ist also wann und wo? 

Nein 9:00 verstößt gegen die Menschenrechte!


----------



## stefan64 (28. November 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht völlig außer Form bist, reicht ein Aufbruch bei Sonnenaufgang, also keine Lampe



Hab heut vorsichtshalber schonmal nen kleinen Formtest gemacht.
Sieht so aus, daß Sonnenaufgang früh genug ist.


----------



## matzinski (28. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> In Nature sieht die Farbe richtig gut aus http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6589716&postcount=13020:love:
> 
> Gruß
> Schappi


Man muss das Bike nur immer so dreckig fahren, wie dein Torque. Dann ist die Farbe egal.


----------



## Phil81 (28. November 2009)

Das dürfte morgen leicht werden. Da es morgen aber schön werden soll passe ich. Bei schönem Wetter kann ja jeder fahren

Heute beste Bedingungen die ganze Zeit Sprühregen und mit erreichen der Sbahn bestes Wetter


----------



## schappi (28. November 2009)

matzinski schrieb:


> Man muss das Bike nur immer so dreckig fahren, wie dein Torque. Dann ist die Farbe egal.



Ja,
das Kackbraun des Rahmens harmoniert vorzüglich mit den Erdtönen des Deisters. Nach 16 Jahren biken im Deister kann ich auch schon anhand der Geschmackspobe der Dreckbrocken am Rahmen sagen von welchem Trail die Erde ist. 
Das nennt Mann Erfahrungen(die Summer der selbstgemachten Stürze)
Bis bald im Wald.

Um es mit Exto zu sagen:
Die Bedeutung der Rahmenfarbe wird allgemein überbewertet!


----------



## Phil81 (28. November 2009)

Solange sie schwarz ist


----------



## Paskull (28. November 2009)

Vorschlag morgen 10:00 Waldkater!

Habe aber keine Lust allein zu fahren also Leute rafft euch auf


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (28. November 2009)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Isses da schon hell oder muß ich mit Lampe los



Sonnenaufgang: 08:05 h ... bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (28. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Da bekommst du das Torque FR8.0 für unter 2000... . Das Bike ist super für den Deister ... ich fahre das seit 2 Jahren und ca 90.000hm ,


aber damit kann man nicht berghoch fahren 
das geht selbst mit einer Gazelle Tour Populair besser !


----------



## stefan64 (28. November 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> aber damit kann man nicht berghoch fahren
> das geht selbst mit einer Gazelle Tour Populair besser !



Hast doch bergauf mit Schappis Panzer garnicht so schlecht ausgesehen


----------



## matzinski (28. November 2009)

Paskull schrieb:


> Vorschlag morgen 10:00 Waldkater!
> 
> Habe aber keine Lust allein zu fahren also Leute rafft euch auf


Kommstu morgen um 10:00 zum Bhf Egestorf. Dann lesen wir dich da auf.


----------



## Paskull (28. November 2009)

Habe jetzt 2 verschiedene Wetterbericht der eine sagt ab Abend Regen der andere bis zum Abend Regen.

Wenn es morgen früh trocken ist bin ich da.


----------



## exto (28. November 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> aber damit kann man nicht berghoch fahren
> das geht selbst mit einer Gazelle Tour Populair besser !



Jetzt weiß ich auch, wer hinter dem sich hartnäckig haltenden Gerücht steckt, man könne mit irgendwelchen Bikes nicht bergauf fahren...


----------



## Evel Knievel (29. November 2009)

Son Demo geht bergauf aber auch ganz gut, musste halt nur bissel treten!

Bin nachher um 12 am Waldkater. Ein Kumpel von nem Kumpel macht für die Uni ein Freeridemagazin und ich versuch mich mal als Model!!!
Können aber gern noch ein paar Leute kommen!


----------



## feldbirne (29. November 2009)

so, das wetter scheint ja vielversprechend... also denn, bis bald im wald..


----------



## Paskull (29. November 2009)

Sammy bin schon auf dem Weg in den Wald


----------



## feldbirne (29. November 2009)

heute war echt nen super tag... das wetter hat echt geil mitgespielt.. nur doof das der wall so aufgeweicht war... hatte mein gesicht mehr in der erde als in der luft^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.walle_o (30. November 2009)

hey steffen... rückweg mitm auto gestern war shice! hatten nen unfall.. uns ist jemand hinten reingefahren... ich hoffe die bikes sind noch heile :S ich denk ich werd bis zum wochenende spätestens wieder fit sein...

wie gesagt. wär schon kacke wenn die bikes verzohgen sind... :S

bis die tage


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. November 2009)

hey, was ist denn hier los. 
was war denn nun am wochenende los ?
wer ist wo und wann gefahren. 
macht mal meldung !!!


----------



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

